#xubuntu 2007-02-05
<maxamillion> PriceChild: seeeeeeee
<PriceChild> hehe :)
* PriceChild hugs maxamillion 
<crimsun> "seeeeeeee"?
<crimsun> the world has gone mad!
<maxamillion> crimsun: lol
<maxamillion> crimsun: Pricey was saying that i was a "real op" because i op a bigger channel than he does, and i proved him wrong because his channel is in fact larger in population
<crimsun> "his" being?
<PriceChild> #ubuntuforums :)
<crimsun> how many in there?
<maxamillion> 78
<crimsun> pssht
<PriceChild> hee
<crimsun> take a look at #ubuntu
<maxamillion> i would rather not visit the zoo right now
<crimsun> being an op isn't necessarily a good thing ;)
<maxamillion> yeah, i know
<PriceChild> responsibility not a privelage and all that :)
<systest> maxamillion: FWIW, the latest netboot gave me the option to install the various desktops after it installed the base
<maxamillion> systest: oh, that's awesome ... i will keep that in mind if anyone brings up the question again
<PriceChild> netboot of what distro?
<systest> agreed, nice surprise
<systest> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/netboot.tar.gz
<systest> ubuntu edgy
<maxamillion> awesome, thanks for the tip
<maxamillion> i'm getting off work, bbl
<grazie> !gtk+
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtk+ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<keb> anyone know how i get xchat to be actually transparent with beryl
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !info transset
<ubotu> transset: X transparency manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.0+cvs.20041114-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 7 kB, installed size 52 kB
<keb> thanks
<Wally> Could someone please tell me how to find my graphics card model in Xubuntu?  I'm inexperienced with Linux.
<crimsun> lspci -v |grep -i graphic
<Wally> Thank you!
<Wally> Do I just type that in terminal?
<Wally> Oh, I found it.  Thank you again!
<keb> what is the command that starts the facility which lets me rightclick on the desktop to get a menu?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> xfdesktop
<keb> thanks
<keb> dunno why mine crashed
<Commander-Crowe> WHO'S WINNING THE SUPER BOWL?!?!?!
<keb> We are, by not participating!
<keb> :P
<keb> i'm cheering for xubuntu myself
<Commander-Crowe> you not from here?
<keb> i'm here, where are you?
<Commander-Crowe> hell
<keb> that can't be fun
<Commander-Crowe> it was 76 today
<Commander-Crowe> wadaya know
<keb> warm
<ZellSF> Xubuntu doesn't have some sort of firewall enabled by default?
<Commander-Crowe> no
<ZellSF> damn
<ZellSF> I can't get active mode to work in DC++ for some reason
<keb> do you have a router?
<ZellSF> Yes, but it's properly configured
<keb> does DC++ use UPnP to configure itself to the router or do you have to set the ports etc
<ZellSF> I set the ports
<ZellSF> meh, I'm just going to restart the damn router and see if it is causing issues
<keb> ok good luck
<Commander-Crowe> I need something I can use to browser my samba network
<ZellSF> will there be a kernel update to 2.6.17-11 in the official repos?
<Commander-Crowe> ZellSF for edgy thats what it is
<Commander-Crowe> for Feisty it'll be the latest
<ZellSF> yes, I meant for Edgy
<ZellSF> will Edgy get the 2.6.17.11 kernel?
<Commander-Crowe> it already has it
<ZellSF> what
<ZellSF> no
<Commander-Crowe> or, rather the 2.6.17.11
<Commander-Crowe> or, rather the 2.6.17.10
<ZellSF> Yes, it has .10, not .11
<keb> does .11 have special support for DC++
<ZellSF> No
<Commander-Crowe> so
<Commander-Crowe> the is nor true difference between the two
<Commander-Crowe> no
<Commander-Crowe> you'f have to move all the way up to 2.6.19.2 to get some differences
<ZellSF> .11 doesn't have a ptrace bug
<ZellSF> which likes messing up copy protection in cedega
<Commander-Crowe> oh?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Seeing as they've skipped .17.11 to .17.14, I wouldn't hold your breath.
<ZellSF> that's what they say at least
<Commander-Crowe> I'd jsut recomile your kernel up to 2.6.19.2 (or .3 if its out)
<ZellSF> damn
<ZellSF> oh well, there's other ways to get past copy protection.
<ZellSF> though, that really shouldn't be needed with games you have legally :/
<xfrost> How can I made that thunderbird open the links in a new tab in firefox?.
<cyros> hey guys my xfce desktop wont fully load, i could do alt+F2 and do xfce4-panel but after that im not able to quit the session i get errors
<cyros> is there anyway to reinstall xfce4?
<cyros> can i login into failsafe terminal and apt-get remove xfce4?
<gabkdlly> cyros: I don't see why not. Although, I think xfce4 is just a meta-package. To really remove stuff you would have to follow up with "apt-get autoremove"
<gabkdlly> but I can't say whether that would solve your problem
<esc_on_anakin> morning
<cyros> hmm
<cyros> it says xfce4 is not installed, so not removed
<gabkdlly> cyros: xubuntu-desktop is probably the package you are looking for
<cyros> nice its going
<cyros> lets see how this turns out
<cyros> :)
<cyros> ahh damn it wants the disc
<grumpymole> evening, or rather *ning
<grumpymole> anyone know the reason why the right Alt key is disabled on a standard Xubuntu install?
<grumpymole> Option         "XkbOptions"    "lv3:ralt_switch"
<grumpymole> in xorg.conf
<Commander-Crowe> hey
<cyros> is there anyway i could make it get xubuntu-desktop from the net instead of the cd?
<Commander-Crowe> yeah
<Commander-Crowe> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<cyros> it askes for the CD
<Commander-Crowe> ooh
<Commander-Crowe> yeha you can block it via the /etc/apt/sources.list
<cyros> ahh its time for a reinstall
<elementz> hi everybody
<elementz> need help regarding the styling of xfce
<elementz> how do i enable true transparency for windows? what is the composite manager? can i apt-get it?
<elementz> help highly appreciated ;-)
<cyros> im gonna try out fluxbuntu
<adrian15> Hi. I have some question about Xubuntu. 1) Is it ok for installing it into a 64MB RAM system (alternate 6.10) ? 2) Once installed or being installing can I select language Spanish? 3) Is there any default application that lets you control services so that startup is faster ?
<grazie> adrian15: On the Live CD there's a option to add the language pack during the install, so I'd guess the alternate gives a similar option, but I can't guarantee it.
<adrian15> grazie: language pack means download it from internet ?
<grazie> adrian15: yes and it is quite big
<grazie> adrian15: It's no problem to add languages after the install
<grazie> adrian15: Don't think there's a particular app to tweak startup services, but we can help you tweak your system
<adrian15> grazie: As long as I want to use 6.10 to have the newer applications I think it has something like upstart
<adrian15> grazie: and upstart I suppose it is different from the system V init isn't it ? there are not more SXX files, aren't there ?
<TheSheep> there is system->services
<TheSheep> but sysv-rc-conf gives you more control
<adrian15> TheSheep: In 6.10
<adrian15> TheSheep: ?
<TheSheep> or just do it manually in /etc/rc.*
<grazie> adrian15: 64M is on the low side, I think you may find it a bit slow but why not try?
<TheSheep> adrian15: yes, it was in 6.06 too
<adrian15> grazie: I thought about damn small linux but I suppose it has no spanish support
<TheSheep> adrian15: debian :)
<TheSheep> or slack
<adrian15> TheSheep: I do not like slack.
<adrian15> TheSheep: Debian is always too old.
<adrian15> It is incredible 73 people on #xubuntu I did not know it was so popular.
<TheSheep> adrian15: funny, ubuntu takes its packages from debian and they are not old :D
<adrian15> TheSheep: but what about the kernel ?
<grazie> adrian15: with that memory I'd be looking at FluxBox or similar for WM myself
<esc_on_anakin> what will you need the "very" latest kernel for?
<TheSheep> adrian15: better compile it yourself, for better performance
<esc_on_anakin> there is that too
<adrian15> esc_on_anakin: well, you're right.
<adrian15> grazie: fluxbuntu maybe ?
<cyros> im installing fluxbuntu right now
<cyros> im liking it already even from the live cd
<adrian15> cyros: does it have firefox ?
<cyros> yea
<grazie> adrian15: I've not tried it myself, although I've previously added FluxBox package with good results
<esc_on_anakin> but there is of course the problem with using debain-stable , cause there some of the stuff really is too old
<adrian15> esc_on_anakin: debian-stable... are you talking about fluxbuntu, xubuntu or debian-stable ?
<esc_on_anakin> for example i'd love to have the latest squid on one of my servers, but as it runs a custom-debain-stable i.e. debian-edu its not really available
<esc_on_anakin> the debian-stable i use is skolelinux/debian-edu
<esc_on_anakin> debain comes in many flavours, i haven't quite understood what they all do
<esc_on_anakin> stable unstable experimental testing
<esc_on_anakin> anyway stable is the one with all the old packages
<esc_on_anakin> !stable
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<esc_on_anakin> !testing
<ubotu> For information on how to help test the next release of Xubuntu and for the results matrix, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Xubuntu/Current
<esc_on_anakin> not even sure what x/flux/ubuntu are based on.. oups.. TheSheep ???
<esc_on_anakin> any of you know what IP range is reserved for class C networks?
<adrian15> grazie: I think I will try xubuntu because it seems easier and fancier than fluxbuntu and if it does not convince my boss I'll put fluxbuntu.
<esc_on_anakin> hmmm, xubuntu is great
<esc_on_anakin> and the XFCE window manager is a tad fancier than fluxbox
<esc_on_anakin> i have xubuntu on a few machines at home
<adrian15> esc_on_anakin: with 64 MB ram ?
<esc_on_anakin> you can always, install xubuntu, and then add a fluxbox desktop on top of that
<esc_on_anakin> tight...
<adrian15> tight what does mean ?
<esc_on_anakin> my smallest machine is a 230 Mhz Pentium MMx 128 MB ram
<elementz> need help regarding xfce4 and composite manager -> enabled composite in xorg.conf -> but i get no composite tab under window settings
<esc_on_anakin> i'm not sure it will be enough
<elementz> esc_on_anakin, are you talking to me?
<esc_on_anakin> no, sorry am talking to adrian15
<elementz> esc_on_anakin, oh ok
<grazie> adrian15: you don't need to download fluxbuntu to try fluxbox...as esc_on_anakin says...
<elementz> esc_on_anakin, do you happen to be familiar with composite manager for xfce?
<esc_on_anakin> adrian15, i would try installing xubuntu, and if its too slow, maybe you can aptitude fluxbox .. depends on your hdd space
<elementz> or maybe grazie is?
<esc_on_anakin> no, no idea about transparency yet, command line junky here :-)
<esc_on_anakin> i just have a terminal
<esc_on_anakin> and a desktop pager
<elementz> esc_on_anakin, lol
<elementz> esc_on_anakin, not bad
<grazie> elementz: it's a bit fiddly to set up...what version of xubuntu?
<esc_on_anakin> hence i use XFCE and Fluxbox, XFCE cause i can see whats going on on my desktops, and fluxbox for slow machines
<cyros> just use fluxbuntu
<elementz> grazie:actually i am using fluxbuntu updated to edgy then installed xfce via apt-get
<esc_on_anakin> but i've never spent more than an hour setting them up, i just kinda setup a bunch of ways of starting xterm or Terminal or aterm and i'm set
<cyros> yea thats what i need to do after is update to edgy
<cyros> elementz: was that hard to do?
<elementz> cyros, no not really
<elementz> cyros, just updated the repositories and ran apt-get dist-upgrade
<grazie> elementz: TheSheep is the man to ask, but if he's not about I can talk you through it
<cyros> sweet
<elementz> grazie, i don't mind either way ;-) TheSheep you there and willing to help?
<elementz> grazie, guess he's out - so if you don't mind your help would be appreciated ;-)
<adrian15> esc_on_anakin: grazie ok thank you
<elementz> grazie, i am running edgy eft and xfce 4.3.99.2 (Xfce 4.4 RC2)"
<grazie> elementz: have you restarted X since updating /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<elementz> yep via alt ctrl backspace
<grazie> elementz: find xfwm4.xml on your system
<elementz> i've got it twice -> one is locate in my home folder the other one is located under my share folder
<grazie__> elementz: Applications > Settings > W M Tweaks
<cyros> fluxbuntu is sweet :)
<elementz> yep - no composite tab there
<grazie__> elementz: disable and re-enable something and close
<elementz> ok
<elementz> no change
<elementz> what about the xfwm4.xml file?
<grazie__> elementz: you had a local copy so that's sorted
<grazie__> elementz: you should now also have ~/.config/xfce4/mcs_settings/wmtweaks.xml
<elementz> ok
<grazie__> edit the file and change  > UseCompositing" type="int" value="1"
<elementz> done
<grazie__> delete ~/.cache/xfce4/desktop/ and reboot. All should be working
<elementz> grazie, how would i do that again? 'rm' does not work
<grazie__> rm -fdr
<elementz> ok restarting
<grazie__> elementz: restarting X maybe not do it, reboot
<elementz> grazie_, i am ;-)
<elementz> grazie_, it's working now! thx a lot!
<grazie__> good
<elementz> grazie_, may i ask two more quick questions?
<Dh3Y0> my c compiler wont create executables when i try to install hydrogen
<Dh3Y0> it says so when i type in ./configure
<elementz> grazie_, prob is, when i resize the panel (make it smaller) the icons get really way too small
<elementz> grazie_, prob is, when i resize the panel (make it smaller) the icons get really way too small
<gnomefreak> Dh3Y0: install build-essential
<Dh3Y0> yeah
<Dh3Y0> gnomefreak;  can i pm
<gnomefreak> Dh3Y0: yes for a bit
<grazie> elementz: make it a bit bigger then :)
<Dh3Y0> um im not registered so i cant
<Dh3Y0> anywho this is what i got wen i try to get the build essential
<elementz> grazie, one more, if i may: is there a way to style the panel too? i mean style in a way that it goes with the theme?
<Dh3Y0> Err http://lk.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates/main libc6 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.2
<Dh3Y0>   404 Not Found [IP: 195.248.90.35 80] 
<Dh3Y0> Err http://lk.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates/main libc6-i686 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.2
<Dh3Y0>   404 Not Found [IP: 195.248.90.35 80] 
<Dh3Y0> Err http://lk.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates/main libc6-dev 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.2  404 Not Found [IP: 195.248.90.35 80] 
<Dh3Y0> Get:1 http://lk.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates/main dpkg-dev 1.13.11ubuntu7 [163kB] 
<Dh3Y0> Fetched 163kB in 19s (8222B/s)
<Dh3Y0> Failed to fetch http://lk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/libc6_2.3.6-0ubuntu20.2_i386.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 195.248.90.35 80] 
<Dh3Y0> Failed to fetch http://lk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/libc6-i686_2.3.6-0ubuntu20.2_i386.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 195.248.90.35 80] 
<Dh3Y0> Failed to fetch http://lk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/libc6-dev_2.3.6-0ubuntu20.2_i386.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 195.248.90.35 80] 
<Dh3Y0> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<grazie> !pastebin | Dh3Y0
<ubotu> Dh3Y0: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gnomefreak> Dh3Y0:  please dont paste in here
<Dh3Y0> sorry thats why i asked to pm
<gnomefreak> Dh3Y0: remove the country code from the repos
<Dh3Y0> how do i do that
<gnomefreak> take ou the "lk." and than run sudo apt-get update
<grazie> elementz: don't really understand your question
<gnomefreak> s/ou/out
<Dh3Y0> stilll i dont understand
<elementz> grazie, the panel/taskbar does not change it's appearance when i change the window styling -> apply a theme: is there a way to change it's appearance too?
<grazie> elementz: what change do you expect? I'm new to xfce, but I wouldn't expect the panel to change in the way you describe.
<Dh3Y0> gnomefreak; i dont konw how to remove the country code from the repos
<esc_on_anakin> i'm such a dork sometimes, just locked myself out of my own router.. haha
<grazie> esc_on_anakin: oh dear!
<gnomefreak> Dh3Y0: gksu "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" when its open let me know
<elementz> grazie, well, people seem to do it somehow if you look at screenshots of their desktops...
<grazie> elementz: like I said...I'm a newbie
<esc_on_anakin> wasn't too hard to fix, as you can see :-) not a problem for you to break stuff, if you can figure out how to fix it :-)
<elementz> grazie, np thx anyways for your help
<esc_on_anakin> lunchtime
<grazie> elementz: np
<Dh3Y0> gnomefreak; its open
<gnomefreak> Dh3Y0: ok for ever line take lk. out
<gnomefreak> make sure all 3 are taken out the l the k the .
<Dh3Y0> ok
<elementz> grazie, just to show you what i mean http://www.xfce-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=13548&file1=13548-1.jpg&file2=13548-2.jpg&file3=&name=MacOS-X+Aqua+Theme
<Dh3Y0> gnomefreak; i ve done that but now i cant save the changes it says, "cant open file to write"
<gnomefreak> Dh3Y0: did you use gksu
<grazie> elementz: what is it you want me to see?
<gnomefreak> Dh3Y0: the command is gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list but put the " from gedit and at end
<elementz> grazie, the look of the panel/taskbar...
<Dh3Y0> ok lemme try again
<grazie> elementz: the stripes?
<elementz> grazie, yep
<grazie> elementz: I'd have thought that was part of the theme yes, but dock at the bottom is not
<Dh3Y0> gnomefreak; i m gettin sudo:gedit: command not found
<elementz> grazie, yeah guessed that too - but still none of the themes ever changed the look of the panel anyways
<grazie> elementz: dunno
<elementz> grazie, np - was just trying to show you what i meant ;-)
<gnomefreak> Dh3Y0: again its gksu gedit
<gnomefreak> Dh3Y0: type exactly what i give you on the next line i type to you (leave your nick off)
<Dh3Y0> gnomefreak; this is what i wrote (gksu "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list")
<gnomefreak> Dh3Y0: gksu "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<gnomefreak> Dh3Y0: and it doesnt open?
<gnomefreak> Dh3Y0: do you have gedit installed?
<Dh3Y0> gnomefreak;  no it doesnt
<Dh3Y0> gnomefreak; idk, i m a newb too
<gnomefreak> Dh3Y0: hold on let me finish something first
<Dh3Y0> kk
<gnomefreak> Dh3Y0: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dh3Y0> gnomefreak; that opened it :)
<gnomefreak> Dh3Y0: now use the arrow keys to move around
<gnomefreak> Dh3Y0: do you see the first lk.archive.ubuntu
<Dh3Y0> gnomefreak; yeah deleting the "lk."s
<Dh3Y0> gnomefreak; how do i save the changes
<gnomefreak> Dh3Y0: when thats done to save use ctrl+o
<gnomefreak> it will ask you if you want to save it yes you do
<gnomefreak> than ctrl+x to close it
<gnomefreak> Dh3Y0: when its closed in terminal type sudo apt-get update
<Dh3Y0> ya
<Dh3Y0> done
<Dh3Y0> gnomefreak; now i apt-get install build-essential ?
<gnomefreak> yes
<Dh3Y0> what is QT and how do i get it
<esc_on_anakin> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<firefish> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<cyros> when i do a dist-upgrade does that upgrade my packages as well like firefox?
<firefish> of course
<cyros> ok just checking thanks
<grazie> cyros: does your newly installed fluxbox come with a file manager?
<grazie> s/fluxbox/fluxbuntu/
<cyros> yea rox
<cyros> ehh shit i think i broke it
<cyros> i did a dist-upgrade and it wont load fluxbox all the way now :/
<grazie> cyros: oh dear! tis still a test release. I'd like to give it a try on ppc, but it's not ready yet
<cyros> hmm im not sure what messed it up but im gonna give it another go, it was running really nice before
<foogy> hi! where do I place commands that should be executed on suspend/hibernate?
<Se2> hello
<Se2> is there any torrent client for xubuntu?
<Se2> :)
<Se2> ?
<cyros> Ctorrent
<cyros> thats my guess :)
<Se2> ok
<Se2> cyros
<Se2> what media player for xubuntu
<Se2> to install
<Se2> Ctorrent - there is no matching application available
<Se2> Azureus will work ??
<Se2> vyros
<Se2> cyros
<Se2> man
<cyros> umm
<cyros> yea Azureus might be ur best shot
<cyros> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_P2P_BitTorrent_Client_.28Azureus.29
<WallyT> Excuse me, I'm beginning an attempt to put XGL on my system, but I don't know if my graphics card is 3D accelerator compatible, could someone direct me to a site with a list, etc.?
<stonekeeper> Hi Guys! A friend of mine just installed xubuntu on an old laptop. He claims that he installed all his dial-up properties fine but he couldn't find a way of "activating" it. I wasn't with him so sorry if this isn't clear enough. Looking around, it seems that he'd need xfce-modem-lights. Is this part of xubuntu? Any tips on how to actually dial up? thanks.
<foogy> where do I place commands that should be executed on suspend/hibernate?
<foogy> there are some scripts in /etc/acpi/ but they look like "do not modify me!". so there may be a better place for my own commands
<Se2> hi
<Se2> is here anyone
<geo_> hi
<Se2> where i can see software list for xubuntu
<Se2> anyone know
<Se2> geo hi
<geo_> go to other/add/remove on the menu
<Se2> ok, but there is also software for kde, gnome
<geo_> is that what you're looking for?
<Se2> i don't know relly
<geo_> well (i think) everything on there works on lxbuntu
<Se2> hm
<Se2> ok
<Se2> -)
<geo_> cause I have xubuntu on my laptop and ubuntu on my desktop and some of the programs from ubuntu aren't on the xubuntu list
<Se2> geo_ i have installed e-banshee and don't know from where to run it, or it name to run it from terminal
<Se2> and it doesn't apper anywere-)
<Se2> what media player is good for xubuntu
<Se2> ?
<geo_> hmm
<Se2> and for movies
<geo_> I havn't heard of anyone using banshee
<geo_> well usually people use a different one for movies than music
<geo_> I use amarok for music and gxine for movies
<Se2> gxine is a little slow..
<Se2> no?
<Se2> -)
<Se2> he crashed 3time when try to play music
<geo_> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=36388&highlight=xubuntu+music
<geo_> did you install the other codecs?
<Se2> no
<geo_> you have to install extra codecs for restricted files
<geo_> like mp3 and mpeg
<Se2> i want to install them now probaly
<geo_> file:///usr/share/xubuntu-docs/desktopguide/C/multimedia.html
<Se2> ok, thanks
<geo_> np :)
<cyros> vlc
<geo_> I thought the same thing about gxine at first though, it works fine with the codecs though, lol
<Se2> i'm first day in linux..
<Se2> -))
<Se2> Linux Kernel 2.6.20 Released
<grazie> can ALL ubuntu packages be built from source from the src repos?
<TheSheep> grazie: seems so, I think they are build automatically
<grazie> TheSheep: yeah, most packages are downloaded as pre-built binaries. And there quite a few -dev packages too, but not for every package
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: how can I see through what port a program tries to transmit data?
<grazie> TheSheep: I just want to know how pull down the source from the repos rather go elsewhere
<tuna-fish-> does anyone know a good replacement for xfdesktop? it seems to leak memory (a lot of it, given time. I just termed it at 200MB)  and crashes every now and then
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: nestat -a -p
<tuna-fish-> or is there a new and improved version somewhere?
<TheSheep> tuna-fish-: it's fixed a little in edgy and completely in feisty
<grazie> tuna-fish-: xfesktop is pretty much integral to xfce. xfce 4.4 sorts a lot problems
<TheSheep> tuna-fish-: you can also install the 4.4 from xfce.org
<tuna-fish-> do I have to isntall the whole xfce or can I just grab the xfdesktop?
<hyper_ch> hmm, doesn't help :(
<grazie> tuna-fish-: it would be sensible to install the whole of xfce. kalikiana|rejoin has done this I think
<Se2> hello
<Se2> what is the local url of Faq
<Se2> for xubuntu
<Se2> to open it in firefox
<Se2> -)
<Grey_Loki> So i'm trying to install the latest version of XFCE using the graphical installer available from their website, but it says that I need to have the latest version of GTK.
<Grey_Loki> Doing a search for GTK in Synaptic turns up hundreds of results, though - is it even possible to apt-get it?
<Se2> oh
<Se2> there probaly the history is saved
<Se2> ))
<Se2> of urls..
<geo_> I sent it to you earlier se2, lol
<grazie> Grey_Loki: do you think you might be trying to do something you're not quite up to yet?
<geo_> file:///usr/share/xubuntu-docs/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html
* Grey_Loki laughs
<Grey_Loki> Possibly, I suppose
<Grey_Loki> I'm a bit of an upgrade-a-holic
<geo_> grey_loki I'm by far no expert but I think the apt-get gets the latest version?
<grazie> Grey_Loki: try the Feisty test release or be a little more patient
<tuna-fish-> is it possible to upgrade to feisty not by the cd but from specifying a feisty repo?
<grazie> tuna-fish-: not a sensible thing to do right now
<tuna-fish-> I know :)
<Grey_Loki> grazie, I think i'll try being more virtuous ;)
<grazie> lol. a bit boring though
<Grey_Loki> geo_, I was just asking what the specific package name is, since 'gtk' gave me no hits using apt-get, and too many using Synaptic.
<geo_> what are you trying to fix?
<Grey_Loki> Nothing
<maxamillion> where is the release file .... i can't remember where the file is but its something like "cat /some/file.release"
<Grey_Loki> I just saw some purty things in xfce-look, and found out that they are only available in the latest version of XFCE
<Grey_Loki> Transparency, etc
<grazie> Grey_Loki: the thing is if you try to upgrade to xfce 4.4 outside the package manager and it borks, nobody will help you...you're on your own matey :)
<grazie> Grey_Loki: no.
<grazie> Grey_Loki: you can set up compositor now!
* Grey_Loki laughs
<Grey_Loki> The compwhatitor?
<grazie> transparency!
<geo_> grey_loki I think that's fiesty
<geo_> well to clarify some people were talking about how cool it is in fiesty, I don't know how/if you can get it to work on edgy
<grazie> geo_: no. it's supported by edgy, it just not turned on properly
<geo_> I stand corrected then, lol
<grazie> I think there should be a wiki page TheSheep should write
<grazie> if he's got time
<grazie> loads of people ask about it
<stonekeeper> ooh.. seems more people are on now, I'll reask my question: A friend of mine just installed xubuntu on an old laptop. He claims that he installed all his dial-up properties fine but he couldn't find a way of "activating" it. I wasn't with him so sorry if this isn't clear enough. Looking around, it seems that he'd need xfce-modem-lights. Is this part of xubuntu? Any tips on how to actually dial up? thanks.
<tuna-fish-> nah, stability is overrated. Downloading herd3 iso now :)
<maxamillion> lol
<Grey_Loki> stonekeeper, for that sort of thing, I would run 'gksudo network-admin', and see what it turns up
<grazie> tuna-fish-: Should I quote that next time you have a problem?
<tuna-fish-> feel free.
<grazie> :)
<stonekeeper> Grey_Loki: i pointed him at the standard networking client but he said there was no activate button
<maxamillion> stonekeeper: if xfce-modem-lights is an actual component/tool/plug-in for xfce, it can be installed on xubuntu
<grazie> maxamillion: can ALL ubuntu packages be built from source from the src repos?
<maxamillion> grazie: uhmmm... yes they should be able to be as long as you have the build-essentials package
<stonekeeper> maxamillion: but he can't get online! :) he says that whenever he tries to install anything it tries to go online!
<maxamillion> stonekeeper: ah ... yes, that could become a problem
<grazie> maxamillion: so what's the difference in apt-get then (so you don't pull down the binaries)
<geo_> ok I have a question too it seems the alarm in orage doesn't work or I'm missing something? can some tell me how to get it working or suggest another desktop calendar that's better for setting alarms
<maxamillion> grazie: more or less, yes .... but i think apt-get and apt-src are completely independant applications that both comply with apt
<maxamillion> grazie: wait ... nvm
<grazie> maxamillion: Ah! use apt-src? Is that what I was missing,,,still new to apt
<maxamillion> grazie: no, it doesn't seem like apt-src exists, i might have made that up ... gimme a minute to figure this out (i never compile anything)
<grazie> maxamillion: i've looked at lots of links, but mostly ones where people are failing
<grazie> i can build the kernel no problems
<maxamillion> grazie: no ... apt-src exists, just doesn't appear to be installed by default
<maxamillion> grazie: ok.... thought i was going crazy for a minute there
<grazie> I'll read up
<geo_> hmm
<maxamillion> grazie: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/admin/apt-src
<grazie> great, thanks maxamillion
<maxamillion> grazie: np
<geo_> no calendar gurus?
<maxamillion> grazie: yeah ... so apparently i was right and apt-src is completly independant from apt-get and is just apt compliant for source packages .... the man page hosted here http://pwet.fr/man/linux/commandes/p/apt_src
<maxamillion> geo_: can't say i am :(
<grazie> geo_: I'm not either, but people usually like orage
<Grey_Loki> Orage++
<maxamillion> grazie: he can't get the orage alarms to work
<Grey_Loki> I use it all the time for my Uni projects, etc
<maxamillion> 10:22 < geo_> ok I have a question too it seems the alarm in orage doesn't work  or I'm missing something? can some tell me how to get it working  or suggest another desktop calendar that's better for setting  alarms
<grazie> not got round to playing with yet
<grazie> maxamillion: did you have success with graveman?
<maxamillion> grazie: still haven't found anything i need to burn
<grazie> maxamillion: also how do you recall messages?
<maxamillion> grazie: recall messages?
<grazie> maxamillion: geo_'s message just now?
<grazie> maxamillion: 10:22 < geo_> ok I have a question...
<maxamillion> grazie: well ... i use irssi, just used "page up" and then copy and pasted the message
<grazie> maxamillion: but you weren't logged then?
<grazie> maxamillion: i see...time zones
<maxamillion> grazie: no, irssi does the default .... timestamps next to every post
<maxamillion> that*
<maxamillion> grazie: i do have a server that logs for me though .... see the user notMax? ... that's my log server
<grazie> maxamillion: no. 10:22 there is 16:22 here... that's what confused me.
<maxamillion> grazie: ooooh, yeah ... 10:22 is what time it is on my machine (and where i am sitting)
<geo_> hmm
<grazie> Grey_Loki: tell geo_ how to set alarms that work :)
<Grey_Loki> geo_, double click the Orage icon in the system tray, find the date you want to set an alarm for, doubleclick it, then (in the new window that pops up), click the 'New' button (Top left), and then the 'Alarm' tab
<tuuksi> hello
<maxamillion> leaphisto: hello
<leaphisto> how do i mount my sda5?
<Grey_Loki> (Well, the entire window is for an 'appointment', the 'Alarm' tab just designates what sound to play, and when to play it
<maxamillion> leaphisto: sudo mount /dev/sda5
<geo_> ok, my issues is I did that, set the alarm for 3 minutes from then, and waited
<maxamillion> leaphisto: if that says its not in the /etc/fstab then we will have to edit the fstab accordingly
<geo_> time came and passed no sound, and nothing popped up
<grazie> maxamillion: we need a wiki page for turning on compositor on edgy, loads of people ask about it
<Grey_Loki> geo_, did you create an appointment to go with it?
<geo_> you mean the general tab?
<geo_> if so yes
<Grey_Loki> You definately clicked the 'save' button, too, rather than just closing the window, right?
<geo_> yes
* Grey_Loki ponders
<Grey_Loki> My only guess is that you've not got an audio application set up
<maxamillion> grazie: yeah, i know .... i will write one up by the end of the day (just need to work out specifics on how to get it functioning first ;) ) ...
<Grey_Loki> (In the main orage window, Edit>Preferences>Sound
<maxamillion> anyhoo, i have class and then an exam
<Grey_Loki> If it's not that, I can't help you, i'm afraid
<Grey_Loki> maxamillion, good luck :P
<maxamillion> Grey_Loki: thankies
<grazie> max_at_class: yeah, good luck
<geo_> aha
<geo_> well right now it says "play" in that box
<Grey_Loki> Yeah, mine too
<geo_> if I wanted to set it to let's say amarok, would I just write amarok in there?
<Grey_Loki> Uh-huh
<Grey_Loki> Plus whatever flags you'd use
<Commander-Crowe> hey all
<grazie> hi Commander-Crowe
<Commander-Crowe> yikes
<Commander-Crowe> I'm downloading a bunch of stuff, and it keeps slowing down
<Commander-Crowe> it'll speed up for a few seconds then slow down to like 5KB/s
<Commander-Crowe> hey somerville32
<somerville32> Hi
<Commander-Crowe> somerville32 you don't have the problem of fluctuating download speeds for apt-get or synaptics do you?
<leaphisto> max_at_class: how do you suggest i should change my /etc/fstab?
<Grey_Loki> leaphisto, how about 'gksudo mousepad /etc/fstab'?
<leaphisto> Grey_Loki: yes...
<leaphisto> i prefer nano
<leaphisto> Grey_Loki: rather what should I write there?
<grazie> leaphisto: what kind of partition is /dev/sda5?
<leaphisto> grazie: logical
<grazie> leaphisto: what kind of file system has it been formatted to?
<leaphisto> ext3
<grazie> leaphisto: have created a mount point yet?
<leaphisto> nope, how do I do that?
<grazie> what do you call this partition or what is it for?
<leaphisto> it's for samba-sharing
<leaphisto> just storing files'nstuff
<grazie> for use with windows?
<Commander-Crowe> whats a good telnet program?
<somerville32> leaphisto, Whats the problem?
<Commander-Crowe> other then telnet from terminal
<somerville32> Commander-Crowe, putty
<leaphisto> somerville32: just trying to mount my new sata-hd to xubuntu
<Commander-Crowe> ooh?
<leaphisto> grazie: well, mostly with xbox
<somerville32> leaphisto, Can you pastebin the output of  `sudo lshw -C disks` please?
<leaphisto> somerville32: I'd love to.
<leaphisto> but it just rolls some stuff around when i type that
<somerville32> Pardon?
<leaphisto> like IDE SATA and stuff quickly
<leaphisto> it doesn't print anything
<somerville32> Oops
<somerville32> get rid of the s on the end
<somerville32> sudo lshw -C disk
<leaphisto> you sure you want me to paste ALL in here? :)
<leaphisto> if i msg it to you.
<somerville32> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<leaphisto> okay.
<leaphisto> cool
<leaphisto> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4308/
<leaphisto> there
<torrrrr> I have a network problem...	
<torrrrr> torrrrr	can't ping even on the LAN	
<torrrrr> torrrrr	The network seems to be up though, static IP
<somerville32> leaphisto, Can you pastebin /etc/fstab ?
<mlittle> newb question: how do i edit sources.info to include universe and multiverse?
<mlittle> it's acting like a read only file
<torrrrr> hello?
<mlittle> hi
<leaphisto> somerville32: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4310/
<somerville32> mlittle, You mean sources.list
<somerville32> mlittle, and Applications > System > Software Sources
<Se2> hello
<Se2> is there any way to make xubuntu to run a little better? he is very slow
<Se2> slower then windows xp
<somerville32> Se2: System stats?
<Se2> laptop , 248RAM, 1,4Ghz, 64Mb geForce
<somerville32> Interesting
<somerville32> I run Xubuntu on a 333mhz w/ 256mb of ram, 32mb S3 and it runs really well for me.
<Se2> what is interesting..-)
<mlittle> somerville: many thanks
<Se2> maybe it's need to update system?
<Se2> becouse it's run very slow..
<somerville32> leaphisto, Try this: sudo mkdir /media/sda1; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<leaphisto> okay
<Se2> i think kubuntu will run greater then xubuntu or gnome
<Commander-Crowe> whats a good OpenGL lib that iCan use for wine?
<leaphisto> somerville32: mount: you must specify the filesystem
<leaphisto> type
<tuxcrafter_> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<somerville32> leaphisto, Have you formatted the disk yet?
<Se2> firefox started in 30sec.
<Se2> :(
<Se2> =)
<somerville32> Se2: What ever works for you :)
<leaphisto> somerville32: yeah
<somerville32> leaphisto, So you did: mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1 ?
<Se2> the kubuntu is faster
<Se2> =] 
<leaphisto> somerville32: i used cfdisk
<Se2> hey
<somerville32> leaphisto, So you just setup the partition. You didn't make the filesystem yet.
<somerville32> leaphisto, sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1
<Se2> anyone know how to make in amarok the cyrillic available ?
<somerville32> Se2: Maybe the reason Xubuntu is slow is because you're running all kinds of kde applications?
<Se2> somerviile32
<leaphisto> somerville: mke2fs 1.39 (29-May-2006)
<leaphisto> /dev/sda1: Invalid argument passed to ext2 library while setting up superblock
<Se2> i didn't know
<Se2> heh
<ptitdav69> hello, just a quick question (sorry for my english, I'm french)
<Se2> i run some kde applications
<Se2> :D
<Se2> :d
<ptitdav69> when the xubuntu herd-3 images will be available ?
<Grey_Loki> !herd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about herd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Grey_Loki> !herd-3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about herd-3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Grey_Loki> (This is for me, btw)
<Se2> somerville32, what media player is designed for xubuntu?
<cyberyak> what graphical front-end for apt does xubuntu use?
<leaphisto> cyberyak: synaptic
<cyberyak> thanx.
<leaphisto> np
<somerville32> ptitdav69: As soon as possible test it :)
<leaphisto> somerville32: as you noticed it didn't work :(
<ptitdav69> ok somerville32, thanks :)
<somerville32> leaphisto, Right.
<somerville32> ptitdav69, Feel free to help with that!! :)
<ptitdav69> oki :)
<Se2> lol, the winamp is more small and more faster etc. etc. and use minimum memorie than that amarok
<leaphisto> somerville32: it said the following: mke2fs 1.39 (29-May-2006)
<leaphisto> /dev/sda1: Invalid argument passed to ext2 library while setting up superblock
<somerville32> Se2: You might try Exaile or beep media player
<Se2> lol
<Se2> ok;0
<Se2> ok;)
<somerville32> leaphisto, What did you type?
<Se2> but for movies?
<somerville32> Se2: VLC or gxine
<Se2> ok
<Se2> but for p2p client ...
<leaphisto> somerville32: sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1
<Se2> ok, thanks
<somerville32> leaphisto, Use cfdisk to change /dev/sda1 to a primary partition
<leaphisto> okay
* Se2 test
<Se2> fuck
<somerville32> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Se2> :((((((((((((
<Se2> i'm bored
<Se2> of this slowest
<Se2> system
<grazie> leaphisto: didn't you want to just mount /dev/sda5 in /etc/fstab? I hope you had nothing important on /dev/sda1 'cos it looks like you've just zapped it.
<Se2> 1minute trying to access add/remove applications
<somerville32> Se2: I'd say something is wrong.
<somerville32> grazie: /dev/sda5 doesn't exist.
<Se2> ill try to restart linux
<leaphisto> somerville32: it works flawlessly now
<leaphisto> thankyou
<somerville32> leaphisto, no problem :)
<Grey_Loki> Is there a good .swf viewer program for Linux?
<Grey_Loki> I've been trying to create a HTML page with this little .swf in it, but I lack the coding knowledge to make it anything but a downloadable link, which brings me back to square one
<somerville32> !software | Grey_Loki
<ubotu> Grey_Loki: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents and !Offline
<somerville32> :)
<drx0drx> greetings, can anyone help me with "unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member' " when mounting a partition /dev/sdb2 to a mountpoint?
<TheSheep> drx0drx: seems like it contains a part of lvm volume, not actual filesysytem
<TheSheep> !lvm | drx0drx
<ubotu> drx0drx: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<drx0drx> TheSheep, true, it's an ext3 partition in an LVM volume from another system... how do I mount it here?
<TheSheep> drx0drx: the howto should cover that
<TheSheep> or at least contain helpful links
<TheSheep> I don't have much experience with lvm myself
<drx0drx> TheSheep, I'm a bit of a newbie, but i think that's how i got to mkdir /mnt/mountpoint mount /dev/sdb /mnt/mountpoint, but I don't know what to do about the error
<TheSheep> drx0drx: basically, you need to mount a virstual lvm device, not the partition itself
<TheSheep> drx0drx: to do that, you must have lvm configured the same way as on the original system
<drx0drx> TheSheep, this is a second hard drive in a system that also has an LVM partition, is that what you mean?
<TheSheep> drx0drx: please read that howto, it should clear some things for you
<drx0drx> TheSheep, which howto?
<TheSheep> drx0drx: the one ubotu told you about several lines ago
<drx0drx> TheSheep, that one tells you how to mount a /dev/hdn to a mountpoint, but it doesn't talk about LVM volumes nor mention the error
<TheSheep> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/whatisvolman.html
<drx0drx> TheSheep, thanks!
<hpp3> #ubuntuforums kicked me over here, but i have a more general question
<hpp3> i am using xubuntu and was looking on ubuntuforums about editing/changing mime types
<drx0drx> can anyone tell me why I have a lost+found where my files used to be?
<hpp3> figured out how to do it through the file manager (thunar) but wondered what the file was where that info is actually stored
<hpp3> drx0drx: is it a remote folder?
<hpp3> like on samba or nfs?
<drx0drx> hpp3, no, it's a local SATA drive (not present when OS installed)
<hpp3> hmm... so it just suddenly gave you a lost+found one day?
<hpp3> usually those files get made when you format a drive like makext2fs /dev/urdrive
<drx0drx> hpp3, no just ran install with recovery b/c it wouldn't mount, NO format
<leaphisto> can you remove the lost+found folder?
<hpp3> so your files are probably still on it.
<hpp3> suspicious that it wouldn't mount
<hpp3> did the install recovery process give you any info on that drive as it was doing its thing?
<drx0drx> hpp3, I installed Windows and someone told me that it may incorrectly number partitions and overwrite parition table, the repair threw a "bad superblock" error but couldn't fix it
<hpp3> ooh, did you install Win before or after Ubuntu?
<drx0drx> hpp3, after
<hpp3> mmm... bad
<hpp3> standard advice is to install Windows first, if you are going to dual boot
<hpp3> chances are, windows did mess up something, but I couldn't say for sure exactly what
<drx0drx> hpp3, well, any hope of recovering my files from the LVM/ext3 partition?
<somerville32> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hpp3> hmmm... have you tried using a live disk to see if you can at least see the disk contents
<hpp3> good advice that grub
<hpp3> at least restore the method to get back to Linux
<drx0drx> hpp3, I can mount the LVM ext3 partition manually, it just has no files.  I don't care so much about saving Linux & repairing GRUB as I do about the 40 hours of work that went into the files on the volume (unless that's the only way to get them back)
<hpp3> if everything you've done does not include formatting, then chances are the files are still there
<hpp3> is anything in the lost+found folder?
<hpp3> ( dumb question, I know, but trying all bases here...)
<drx0drx> hpp3, no, it's empty.
<hpp3> thought so... just checking
<drx0drx> hpp3, repair install couldn't determine partition starting & ending block & didn't appear to mount it let alone format it, etc\
<hpp3> I've been having similar problems with partition errors due to gparted doing some funky things
<hpp3> can windows read it?
<hpp3> ooh even stupider question, sorry
<hpp3> wait, there is a ext3 driver for windows, maybe try that
<hpp3> hold on, searching...
<fxr> can someone explain the difference between su & sudo for me?
<fxr> do they use different passwords?
<drx0drx> hpp3, windows is out of the picture right now... for me it's fix Linux, fix partition table, read files, or redo 40 hours  :'(
<hpp3> eek
<kalikiana|rejoin> fxr, su creates a root shell while sudo runs a single command as the superuser
<mesarpe> Hi! I detect on my /var/log/Xorg.0.log the following error: /usr/share/fonts/X11/TTF No such file or directory ! How to I install those fonts?
<fxr> oh right got it thanks..
<hpp3> yeah it sounds like windows hit your partition table
<drx0drx> hpp3, i figured as much when I restarted and got maintenance mode after the Windows install -- but I really just need the files on the LVM paritition the other stuff can be reinstalled
<Se1> hello again
<hpp3> right
<Se1> who can help me to play .avi xubuntu
<Se1> i have installed all codecs listed in file:///usr/share/xubuntu-docs/desktopguide/C/multimedia.html
<Se1> and no sound from .avi file  only video...
<somerville32> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Se1> i want to say that some media files are work
<Se1> the sound is working, but is seeams something is wrong with codec
<Se1> :)
<Se1> ok..
<Se1> thanks
<hpp3> drx0drx: i really hate to leave you hanging, but I have to go. Keep searching google i'm sure there is a solution.
<hpp3> and stay away from gparted from now on
<hpp3> cfdisk makes sane solid partitions every time
<hpp3> email me hpp3 at blue bottle dot com and i'll let you know if i find out anything more
<hpp3> maybe that would be a last-minute solution, try to restore the partition table with cfdisk -z
<drx0drx> hpp3, oh yeah, before the repair install, I ran resierfsck --fix-fixable and also --rebuild-superblock ...
<drx0drx> hpp3, but the odd thing is I did this on the mirror and left the original drive alone so I don't think these steps hurt at all
<drx0drx> hpp3, both the mirror and the master show lost+found, so Windows pretty much hosed me and I don't see any towels anywhere in sight  :(
<hpp3> wait, you did a *reiser* fsck on a *ext3* format?
<drx0drx> hpp3, I also ran fsck -- the drive has both partition types
<drx0drx> hpp3, but like I said, I don't think any of those measures were destructive, just Windows
<hpp3> so the drive has two partitions, one reiser and the other ext3?
<hpp3> and the files you need are on the reiser part?
<hpp3> i don't know much about --rebuild-superblock, but it sounds heavy
<hpp3> is that supposed to be non-destructive?
<drx0drx> hpp3, it was nondestructive because it didn't work (and the mirror and master RAID 1 pair still match, both hosed the same way)
<hpp3> oh
<drx0drx> hpp3, well I'm moving into redo mode (but I will backup my files this time)
<hpp3> :(
<hpp3> sorry i couldn't help more
<drx0drx> hpp3, I do appreciate the effort nevertheless
<hpp3> ok
<hpp3> I hope it goes well this time around...
<hpp3> i really gotta go
<hpp3> maybe i'll find you again on the forum?
<hpp3> let me know if you find out anything new
<hpp3> I
<hpp3> *'m curious as to exactly what happened
<drx0drx> hpp3, I think Windows overwrote the partition table and the repair tools couldn't put it back and that ended it.  Thanks.
<hpp3> no prob
<hpp3> cya
<drx0drx> hpp3, ciao
<fxr> hi. If i am compiling from source: if i install various packages to meet dependencies for the .configure portion; can i uninstall these packages, after i have installed my app?
<Zaggynl> What does the installation of xubuntu do at 22%? It's staying there quite long
<Zaggynl> better said, my laptop froze completely at 22%
<grazie> Zaggynl: I've overcome this kind of problem in the past by preparing the disk outside the installation
<Zaggynl> hmm okay
<Zaggynl> How would I do so?
<grazie> Have you used gparted before?
<Zaggynl> Nope
<Zaggynl> (I was quite happy with the Next Next installation ;-))
<grazie> You really need to understand what's happening
<Zaggynl> You happen to know the reason of the freezing?
<somerville32> Zaggynl, The alternative CD
<somerville32> *Try
<Zaggynl> downloading that as we speak :)
<jfcgauss> hi. how do i search for files? i have xubuntu 6.10 on a pentium M laptop.
<Zaggynl> find / -iname filename
<Zaggynl> or use the search option from the menu
<somerville32> !tracker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tracker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<somerville32> !track
<jfcgauss> know that but, no gui??
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about track - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<somerville32> Hmm..
<Zaggynl> okay
<Zaggynl> locate filename
<somerville32> jfcgauss, There are several GUI frontends
<Zaggynl> beagle
<somerville32> See: http://packages.ubuntu.com to search
<Zaggynl> synaptic \0/
<jfcgauss> isnt it something that should already be in xubuntu?
<somerville32> jfcgauss, Yes.
<jfcgauss> i dont have any "search" in my menu
<somerville32> jfcgauss, And thats why we're going to have something in Feisty :)
* MattJ claps
<MattJ> :P
* MattJ is looking forward to Feisty
<somerville32> It is turning out to be pretty nice :)
<jfcgauss> hmm, i bet no plans for xfce 4.4.0 in 6.10 as well??
<Zaggynl> I have a search frontend in dapper
<mesarpe> anyone knows why when I install fluxbox on xubuntu i get HUGE fonts?
<TheSheep> !dpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> mesarpe: basically, your dpi settings seem to be off
<TheSheep> mesarpe: see http://scanline.ca/dpi/ for an explanation
<mesarpe> ok. I check it. Thanks!
<mesarpe> I got 104x108 dots per inch
<mesarpe> TheSheep: so... I should change my xorg.conf to set a nice DPI value?
<TheSheep> mesarpe: well, if it was good before, I would rather check if the fluxbox didn't force it somewhere
<TheSheep> mesarpe: you can see the list of files installed from a package in synaptic
<mesarpe> TheSheep: I don't understand. Why should I use synaptic?
<TheSheep> mesarpe: you can use dpkg (or was it apt?), I just don;t rememebr the exact option to tell you
<TheSheep> how
<mesarpe> just to make a try, I added to xorg.conf in my monitor file: DPI 75x75, and reboot
<TheSheep> mesarpe: you don;t need to reboot, just press alt+ctrl+backspace to reset X
<cyberyak> ok, the xubuntu alt CD rox!
<cyberyak> now, I'll probably be hosed when it's time for dist-upgrade, but for the time being.....
* cyberyak is happy.
<Zaggynl> What's the OEM installation option for?
<Zaggynl> (using alternate xubuntu cd)
<cyberyak> if you wanted to setup a machine for a user you don't know.
<cyberyak> preconfigure it.
<mesarpe> TheSheep: that doesn't work either :(
<cyberyak> and then remove all the install stuff.
<cyberyak> it still basically does a complete install.
<Zaggynl> Well I know myself, what's the difference with the text based install?
<cyberyak> um, can I say...."it's text instead of gui"
<Zaggynl> sure thing
<cyberyak> :)
<Zaggynl> the gui desktop install froze on me
<cyberyak> the command line only gives you a minimal install.
<cyberyak> then you can modify /etc/apt/sources.lst and add whatever you'd like
<Zaggynl> so, no gui? D:
<cyberyak> it does now.
<Zaggynl> \0/
<Zaggynl> clickerdyclickage
<cyberyak> I did the command line install.
<cyberyak> then changed the sources.lst file.
<cyberyak> then apt-get install xorg
<Zaggynl> easy enough
<cyberyak> then apt-get install fluxbox (as that is what I really wanted to test/run)
<Zaggynl> xubuntu-desktop should do as well :)
<cyberyak> exactly.
<Zaggynl> Meh, I got gentoo and archlinux working, this shouldn't be too difficult :P
<cyberyak> like the net installs we used to do with debian.
<cyberyak> now, I didn't use xubuntu-desktop, which means that my install will probably be hosed when I go to do a dist-upgrade.
<cyberyak> but I am testing to see how badly it will be hosed.
<cyberyak> this is day one.
<cyberyak> we'll see when feisty is stable.
<cyberyak> in theory, I will just keep updating the packages I have installed.
<cyberyak> and then change my sources.lst file to feisty and update again.
<cyberyak> I realize that there are many opportunities for failures with this.
<cyberyak> but that is what I am trying.
<cyberyak> currently, I am only using 505M of 768 and no swap.
<Zaggynl> xubuntu-desktop can hose your 'puter? :(
<cyberyak> NO!
<cyberyak> that's not what I meant.
<cyberyak> I am not using it.
<cyberyak> it has worked fine on the other machines that I have installed it on.
<cyberyak> it is the meta package that keeps everything in check.
<cyberyak> since I am *not* using it, I may run into problems upgrading at some point.
<cyberyak> does that make more sense?
<cyberyak> Zaggynl, you near the Gym that is going to have naked workout sundays?
<Zaggynl> que?
<Zaggynl> Ah yes, I read somewhere about that
<cyberyak> http://www.click2houston.com/health/10932965/detail.html
<Zaggynl> yay for exhibitionists I guess
<cyberyak> in amsterdam I guess.
<Zaggynl> We Dutchies are gross sometimes :D
<cyberyak> It's probably better than wearing those nylon shorts that chafe.
<cyberyak> but you guys have some good food and great beer.
<cyberyak> Kasteel Trippel.  That's a NL beer isn't it?
<cyberyak> but I digress.
<cyberyak> going to have to bail here--this is a windows machine that needs a reboot.
<drx0drx> how do I configure a single drive to dual boot Linux & Windows?
<cyberyak> do you have free space on it?
<Zaggynl> :)
<drx0drx> cyberyak, yes i know, but how do I configure the parititions (ideally, I'd like 1GB boot ext3, 17GB swap, 41GB ext3, and 52GB NTFS in an extended partition, but this isn't happening)
<cyberyak> 1G boot? 17G swap?  what kind of system is this?
<cyberyak> ok, using those numbers, I make them all primary partitions. you can have 4
<cyberyak> I would leave the ntfs part as the first primary and make everything else later.
<cyberyak> I don't know what the current reccomendations are, but I am still using only a 100 MB +/- Boot.
<cyberyak> I don't usually keep multiple kernels.
<drx0drx> cyberyak, I wanted Linux to have the first 3 primaries and Windows in the Extended, but Windows won't let me.
<cyberyak> nope
<cyberyak> windows doesn't like to be anything beyond part1
<cyberyak> make all 4 primarys
<drx0drx> cyberyak, so now I'm thinking 6GB FAT32 partition for Windows & Linux boot, then my swap primary, then Linux ext3, then extended
<drx0drx> can Linux use Fat32 for it
<drx0drx> 's boot partition?
<cyberyak> I have never tried.
<cyberyak> ok, how big do you want your windows part?
<cyberyak> for my dual boot systems.
<cyberyak> I have first part for windows-Primary-NTFS
<drx0drx> I wanted 52GB, but I was told to keep it down because Linux won't boot outisde the first 1024 disk cylinders, so I'm thinking 6GB
<cyberyak> second part for data fat 32.
<drx0drx> but Linux can't write to NTFS (reliably), right?>
<cyberyak> thus my second part of fat32
<cyberyak> third part is Linux -primary-EXT3 (or reiser or jfs) mountpoint is /
<cyberyak> and the fourth is SWAP
<Zaggynl> ugh
<Zaggynl> installation is done
<Zaggynl> but I forgot what I put in as username ><
<drx0drx> cyberyak, I need more partitions than 4, so I need extended, but Windows won't install on an extended partition
<noname> I have downloaded a game called crimson. its a tar.gz file. i have unzipped it. but when I run ./configure I get: noname@noname-laptop:~/Desktop/Games/crimson-0.5.0$ ./configure
<noname> checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
<noname> checking whether build environment is sane... yes
<noname> checking for gawk... no
<noname> checking for mawk... mawk
<noname> checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
<noname> checking for gcc... gcc
<noname> checking for C compiler default output file name...
<noname> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Zaggynl> !pastebin
<cyberyak> yes. You must have windows in the first primary partition!
<noname> See `config.log' for more details.
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<noname> why do I get that error?:S
<Zaggynl> is there a way of resetting usernames?
<cyberyak> noname sounds like you didn't use sudo
<cyberyak> and don't have access to something.
<drx0drx> cyberyak, can the Linux boot partition be FAT32?
<cyberyak> Zaggynl, I would boot to the cd, mount /
<Zaggynl> okay
<cyberyak> and cat /etc/passwd
<Zaggynl> rebooting with cd now
<Zaggynl> D:
<Zaggynl> Aren't those put into a hash somewhere?
<cyberyak> /etc/passwd will have usernames in clear text
<Zaggynl> ah, true that
<Zaggynl> man I gotta sleep more
<cyberyak> yeah. it's like 1:30 AM there right?
<Zaggynl> nah
<Zaggynl> 23:28
<noname> cyberyak: yes I am sudo :S
<cyberyak> hrm.
<Zaggynl> -.-
<Zaggynl> username was oem
<Zaggynl> silly me
<cyberyak> doh!
<cyberyak> didn't realize you were doing an oem install
<cyberyak> it doesn't ask for username
<cyberyak> and uses oem
<Zaggynl> yeah, I was wondering why it did that
<cyberyak> there is an oem-reconfig script or something that allows you to change all that stuff.
<cyberyak> that's not the script name.
<cyberyak> but I can't think of the real one.
<cyberyak> drx0drx, This should work for you: Part 1	Primary	  NTFS	windows
<cyberyak> Part 2	Primary	  ext3	/
<cyberyak> part 3	Primary	  FAT32	DATA Drive
<cyberyak> part 4	Primary   swap
<Zaggynl> rofl
<Zaggynl> I typed OEM in caps
<Zaggynl> now the whole login is in caps D:
<cyberyak> if not, you will need to split out part 4 to be extended and place your other LINUX partitions in there.] 
<cyberyak> drx0drx, Linux doesn't care about primary/extended partitions. Windows does.
<cyberyak> (because it sux)
<cyberyak> sorry.
<drx0drx> cyberyak, will Linux be able to boot from an NTFS partition?
<cyberyak> that doesn't matter.
<cyberyak> the boot code is the first 466(might be off a byte or 2) bytes of the first track.
<drx0drx> cyberyak, am I correct to understand that all of Windows and just Linux boot loader (Grub) will be on the NTFS partition?
<cyberyak> it will be on the master boot record which exists before the partitions.
<cyberyak> the master boot record (MBR) is a small area at the beginning of the disk that keeps the partition table and the boot loader.
<drx0drx> that's very helpful, so GRUB will see Windows and offer it up as a choice.  Can I place the swap in an extended partition?  Does it matter?>
<cyberyak> the boot loader then points you to whichever partition has the OS.
<cyberyak> doesn't matter.
<cyberyak> Yes, you can point grub to windows.
<cyberyak> when you are installing, it may even offer you an option to add to grub.
<Zaggynl> \0/
<Zaggynl> logged in
<Zaggynl> what was the best way to get fluxbox again?
<cyberyak> :D
<Zaggynl> ..
<Zaggynl> 'sudo apt-get install xorg'  just gives me an emtpy line
<cyberyak> edit /etc/apt/sources.lst
<Zaggynl> nothing happens
<cyberyak> you did the oem, xorg is already installed.
<Zaggynl> same with 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list'
<Zaggynl> nothing happens
<Zaggynl> *panic*
<Brandy> hallo everybody
<cyberyak> "It had large red friendly letters on it which read, Don't Panic."
<Zaggynl> x-D
<Zaggynl> oh, I'm not in the sudoers file
<Zaggynl> darn
<Zaggynl> I added myself from the rescue mode
<cyberyak> ahh.
<Brandy> anybody can tell me the minimum ram needed to install xubuntu?
<Brandy> my athlon 733 with 64mb crashes :)
<Brandy> there is a big swap partition on the disk
<maxamillion> Brandy: way too much power, not enough ram
<cyberyak> wow.
* cyberyak tries to DCC some ram
<Brandy> I'd like to know, what happen if I add just other 64MB. Will it work with 128?
<cyberyak> you will need to use the Alt. install cd
<cyberyak> I would think you would want more mem.
<Brandy> yes, but I can't find any at a reasonable price
<cyberyak> you looking for pc-100?
<cyberyak> or does it tak something else?
<Brandy> pc-100 or pc-133 it will work, but I don't want to spend 25 dollars for a new 128Mb
<Brandy> that computer's value is about 50 dollars, with monitor
<cyberyak> heheheh
<cyberyak> you near houston?
<Brandy> i found a 128 bank on eBay
<cyberyak> tx
<Brandy> I offered the hightest price
<Brandy> 1 euro-cent
<cyberyak> lol
<Brandy> but the seller doesn't want to really give it to me for that price
<Brandy> :(
<Brandy> so my computer still have 64MB
<maxamillion> Brandy: xubuntu dapper should run on that machine without a problem
<Brandy> but the installation crashes
<cyberyak>  use the alternate install cd
<drx0drx> Brandy, what city are you in?
<Brandy> i didn't try the Alt. installation cd
<Brandy> I'll try that cd
<Brandy> I have to download it first
<cyberyak> Zaggynl, where were we?
<Brandy> could you post me a link?
<Brandy> I'm from Florence (Italy)
<cyberyak> http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<cyberyak> select your mirror from there.
<Brandy> thanks cyberyak
<maxamillion> Brandy: oh, i didn't know you were trying to install with the desktop cd ... yeah, you need the alternate image
<CSonicGo> Hey
<cyberyak> http://ubuntu-cdimage.datahop.it/xubuntu/releases/6.10/release/
<cyberyak> wait
<Brandy> ohhhh, yes
<cyberyak> that was edgy
<Brandy> To run the Desktop CD (LiveCD + Install CD), you need 128 MB RAM to run or 192 MB RAM to install. The Alternate Install CD only required you to have 64 MB RAM.
<cyberyak> use dapper
<cyberyak> http://ubuntu-cdimage.datahop.it/xubuntu/releases/6.06.1/release.1/
<cyberyak> that's italy
<Brandy> why dapper? it needs less memory?
<cyberyak> the 2nd portugal link seems to be pretty quick too.
<CSonicGo> hey guys, are there any "catches" involved in compiling and installing the new linux kernel
<cyberyak> less stuff.
<cyberyak> less stuff = less memory.
<CSonicGo> I really need to upgrade it to fix a naggling bugg that is making my computer freeze :()
<cyberyak> I'm just going based on what maxamillion said earlier.
<cyberyak> CSonicGo, um, none that I know of.
<cyberyak> I haven't compiled one in a long time.
<CSonicGo> oh
<CSonicGo> so I can just compile it, install it and everything will be business as usual?
<cyberyak> apt-get install _____ (kernel)
<cyberyak> should be able to.
<cyberyak> I don't know what version you are referring to and what you will/won't include.
<maxamillion> Brandy: as history has shown, there are some complications with edgy and low memory systems, thats the only reason i recommend dapper over edgy for that machine you speak of
<cyberyak> you could break all sorts of stuff.
<CSonicGo> cyberyak, I'm talking of the newly released linux kernel
<CSonicGo> 2.6.20 I believe
<maxamillion> CSonicGo: what about the 2.6.20 kernel
<maxamillion> ?*
<CSonicGo> it was just released
<CSonicGo> I was told to fix a problem I had I was to upgrade to it
<maxamillion> CSonicGo: yes, it was ... its in the feisty repositories already so if you feel adventurous enough to run Feisty Alpha3, then you are golden
<Brandy> maxamillion: what about if I find 128 Mb more ram? dapper is still the best choice?
<CSonicGo> oooh ok!
<cyberyak> Brandy, then you just run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<maxamillion> CSonicGo: otherwise a kernel upgrade could poentially hurt your system because of software compatibility (alot of which i have noticed is a result of how ubuntu does things)
<maxamillion> Brandy: if you add 128mb more ram, i would actually recommend edgy and use the desktop/live installation cd because it will have enough ram to do everything you need and edgy will give you the newer software packages
<cyberyak> or what maxamillion said.
<Brandy> ok, thank you to everybody... you have been very very nice
<Brandy> hope to find you again when I'll be again in trouble
<Brandy> bye
<cyberyak> bye Brandy
<maxamillion> Brandy: i'm normally always around and if not, others are always willing to help
<cyberyak> ok, now I'm going to reboot (again I reiterate that this is a windows box)
<maxamillion> cyberyak: dapper is always a good choice "when in doubt" in my mind, but i've noticed that once you get more than 128mb of ram that edgy is fine
<maxamillion> cyberyak: awwww, windows? ... i'm sorry ;)
<CSonicGo> maxamillion, do you know the addresses to the fiesty rep
<cyberyak> thanks.  I have always been able to scrounge at least 128mg
<cyberyak> I joined here while I was screwing with my newest xubuntu box.
<maxamillion> CSonicGo: its on www.xubuntu.org (look at the news thread, the link is in the Feisty Herd release announcement)
<maxamillion> cyberyak: we are glad to have you around :)
<maxamillion> without a doubt my next laptop .... http://system76.com/index.php/cPath/1_70?osCsid=08a11ac02074b6390324f20b547ec232
<CSonicGo> thanks!
<maxamillion> (completely offtopic, but i couldn't not post that)
<cyberyak> I have a few apps that are Red Hat specific.  So i am running CentOS4.3 on another machine.  If I can get it to work in xubuntu, then that too will change.
<cyberyak> still like the HP laptops with the 1400x1050
<cyberyak> lcd panels
<cyberyak> WAIT!  That has a PCI-X card?
<maxamillion> ;)
<keb> hp laptops are poor quality components
<cyberyak> not the Evo and Armada lines ;)
<keb> we get lots of them in the shop with cracked cases
<keb> yeah armada is good
<keb> havent seen many evo, so i guess they are working
<cyberyak> they had some initial overheating issues with the N610c series, but that has been fixed and the others are nice.
<cyberyak> the nx are amazing
<cyberyak> but I'd love a laptop with a PCIX card.
<keb> for games?
<cyberyak> my laptop with a 2GB HBA connected to a small SAN.
<cyberyak> a few terabytes of storage for you laptop?
<keb> hehe
<cyberyak> or a dual port vid card so as to have 3-4 screens for stock trading.
<cyberyak> I think that integrated intel vid card gets disabled when you add another vid card.
<maxamillion> lets move this to #xubuntu-offtopic :)
<cyberyak> yes, my bad.
<maxamillion> no worries
<maxamillion> i want to continue the convo, but we aren't on topic :P
#xubuntu 2007-02-06
<WallyT> Excuse me, I opened the Add/Remove function and attempted to install Rosegarden, but after it downloaded and installed, I searched for Rosegarden but can't find it.  It still has a check-mark by it.  What's wrong?
<maxamillion> WallyT: do "aptitude search rosegarden" and tell me if there is an 'i' to the left of it (in the terminal)
<WallyT> maxamillion: There are four, the top two have an "i", the bottom two have a "p".
<maxamillion> WallyT: yeah, then it should be installed
<WallyT> I did both an appsearch and a file search and can't find it in either.
<maxamillion> WallyT: do Alt+F2 which should give you a "run" prompt ... enter "rosegarden" in there and hit <enter> ... see if it comes up, it might just not be in the meny
<maxamillion> menu*
<WallyT> Oops.  Habit, I pressed Alt+F4
<maxamillion> WallyT: no worries
<WallyT> maxamillion:  It says "System timer resolution too low".
<maxamillion> WallyT: oh wow ... i have no clue, i've never even heard of the software ...
<WallyT> Ahh, thank you!
<maxamillion> WallyT: no worries ... sorry i wasn't of more help
<pppoe_dude> hi... what is the metapackage to install just the xfce desktop environment?
<pppoe_dude> with all the xfce stuff
<maxamillion> xfce4
<maxamillion> !xfce4
<ubotu> xfce4: meta-package for xfce4 dependencies. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.90.2 (edgy), package size 4 kB, installed size 48 kB
<maxamillion> :)
<maxamillion> pppoe_dude: you will probably want xfce4-goodies too ... that package seems popular
<pppoe_dude> i get an error... that it has been replaced with xfce4-panel
<pppoe_dude> im on edgy-server
<pppoe_dude> :(
<maxamillion> pppoe_dude: uhmmmm... just a moment
<pppoe_dude> i added the xubuntu CD to the sources coz i already have it
<maxamillion> ah, that's why
<pppoe_dude> should i remove it?
<maxamillion> remove the cd from the sources and just install from the online repositories
<pppoe_dude> ok
<maxamillion> because it appears that the xfce4 meta package isn't installed by default so i don't think it would be on the cd
<pppoe_dude> still the same problem
<maxamillion> pppoe_dude: you use aptitude or apt-get?
<pppoe_dude> apt-get
<maxamillion> did you do "sudo apt-get update" after you removed the cd from sources.list?
<pppoe_dude> yes
<maxamillion> .... and it still gives that error?
<maxamillion> strange
<pppoe_dude> very strange
<pppoe_dude> ill install links and try to use source-o-matic
<maxamillion> ok
<FingerPie> hello there
<maxamillion> hello
<FingerPie> I was considering an ubuntu distro for an old laptop, less than 100 MB ram, what is suggested?
<FingerPie> the alternate install of xubuntu?
<maxamillion> pppoe_dude: can you pastebin the entire output from the attempt to install xfce4?
<maxamillion> FingerPie: yes, the alternate install image
<pppoe_dude> maxamillion, fairly difficult since im on command-line only
<FingerPie> is xubunti the smallest of the ubuntus?
<pppoe_dude> but i managed to get a new sources.list file from source-o-matic
<pppoe_dude> and elinks... so we'll see how that goes
<FingerPie> lightest
<pppoe_dude> maxamillion, ok it worked
<maxamillion> pppoe_dude: well, you could just do "script apt.log" then "sudo apt-get install xfce4" then Ctrl+D to kill the script log and use links to load the file to pastebin
<pppoe_dude> maxamillion, i suspect the source file for the edgy-server is faulty
<maxamillion> pppoe_dude: oh ... it worked, awesome
<somerville32> FingerPie, Yup
<FingerPie> thanks
<FingerPie> ill try the liveCD
<somerville32> FingerPie, How much ram do you have?
<maxamillion> FingerPie: well, lightest of the official ubuntus ... you could try out Fluxbuntu (its a community project based on ubuntu)
<FingerPie> somerville Mass?
<maxamillion> FingerPie: also .... with less than 100mb of ram the livecd will not run
<FingerPie> the laptop has 96 MB and a 3 Gig HD
<FingerPie> oh
<FingerPie> it is running slackware now
<maxamillion> slackware live?
<FingerPie> but i wanted something a little easier to update
<somerville32> FingerPie, I would use the alternative CD
<spasticteapot> FingerPie: You'll want Puppy Linux or something else suitably light.
<FingerPie> no install
<spasticteapot> Or just run from the CLI.
<maxamillion> FingerPie: oh, ok ... yeah xubuntu or fluxbuntu would serve your purpose well and updating is a breeze
<FingerPie> alli use it for is IRC and the occasional image viewing
<FingerPie> thanks
<maxamillion> no problem, anytime
<FingerPie> to be honest, linux breathed enough life into this antique that i never got around to throwing it out
<maxamillion> FingerPie: that's good to hear! ... glad to see people are utilizing the power linux has to offer
<maxamillion> FingerPie: what desktop environment are you running with Slackware?
<FingerPie> now KDE
<maxamillion> FingerPie: Xfce is alot faster then KDE, i think you will like Xubuntu
<FingerPie> thanks
<maxamillion> no problem
<pppoe_dude> ok...
<maxamillion> pppoe_dude: ?
<maxamillion> pppoe_dude: lemme guess ... X won't start?
<pppoe_dude> so, xfce is running... but i only have one little panel on top with a non-functioning icon
<maxamillion> ohhh ok
<pppoe_dude> i installed xdm
<maxamillion> when you right click the panel, does anything happen?
<pppoe_dude> i have a one-button mouse
<pppoe_dude> but F11 (i think) emulates the right button
<pppoe_dude> gives me a workspace list if clicked on desktop
<pppoe_dude> but nothing otherwise
<pppoe_dude> oh wait..
<maxamillion> pppoe_dude: you on a Mac I assume?
<pppoe_dude> F12 gives me "customise/add items etc
<pppoe_dude> maxamillion, yes
<pppoe_dude> :)
<pppoe_dude> any quick panel configurations?
<maxamillion> pppoe_dude: yeah, i ran Xubuntu on my iBookG4 before I had to sell it
<pppoe_dude> i guess now i can add everything... ok cool :)
<maxamillion> pppoe_dude: you will want to add a "Xfce Menu" ... :)
<pppoe_dude> maxamillion, thanks
<maxamillion> pppoe_dude: anytime :)
<cyberyak> um?
<root> anyone know the command to remove ssh from a server through apt-get?
<root> anyone?
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> You want to remove the server or the client?
<cyberyak> drx0drx, did you ever get your partitions taken care of?
<drx0drx> cyberyak, no, I tried to umount /dev/sda3 and it said it's not in the fstab (and you are not root)
<cyberyak> did you use sudo?
<j1mc> hey, it looks like compiz/beryl/whatever has been deferred from the _ubuntu feisty release.
<somerville32> j1mc: How do you know?
<j1mc> that means that it won't be installed by default in _ubuntu 7.4
<j1mc> http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20070205#news
<j1mc> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/composite-by-default
<j1mc> the launchpad notice says "deferred."
<drx0drx> cyberyak, that did it, thanks!!!  one last question:  the HowTo I'm using says to create a 1GB boot partition and then a swap and then a system partition... is there great wisdom in having separate boot & system partitions?
<j1mc> somerville32, i guess you would know more about it, or you could find out more about it.
<j1mc> maybe that is wrong or something.
<cyberyak> not really.  There used to be many reasons.  I also used to have a separate partition for /var so that if there were issues with log files, they didn't crash the system.
<j1mc> . . .  it's just a news story, and no official announcement has been made.
<cyberyak> drx0drx, linux will boot from an extended partition.
<cyberyak> drx0drx, Windows, however, will not.
<drx0drx> cyberyak, as I discovered.  so, you don't think it's still smart to place log files for journalled file systems on a separate partition?
<cyberyak> for the average machine, no.
<drx0drx> cyberyak, for a mission critical server?
<cyberyak> you shouldn't be dual booting a mission critical server.
<drx0drx> cyberyak, no choice -- we have to create VM Images on the same hardware and the Linux VM builder freezes so we have to use Windows for that, but once it's up, we won't need it
<drx0drx> cyberyak, what was in the 1GB boot partition anyway?  and, how did the installer know what to put in /boot versus putting everything in / ?
<cyberyak> I don't typically create a boot partition that big.
<drx0drx> cyberyak, so if I create a /boot in the Extended partition, will the installer know what to put there or do I have to manually move things there later?
<cyberyak> why are you making this so difficult?
<drx0drx> cyberyak, i'm just asking because it was in the FAQ and I have no idea why nor the value.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Everything past /boot in the directory structure would be placed in /boot, even if it were a separate partition.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> The value is because /boot holds your bootable kernel.  Having it on a separate partition prevents some scenarios which could hose that.
<drx0drx> PuMpErNiCkLe, would you create a /boot in the extended partition on a mission critical server?
<drx0drx> PuMpErNiCkLe, if so, do you think 1GB is just right or too large or too small?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Depends on what I'm doing with the server; most likely, it's an unnecessary precaution.
<drx0drx> PuMpErNiCkLe, reliability and recoverability are tantamount over speed & ease of configuration.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Way too large... /boot on my system is currently 8.3MB.
<drx0drx> PuMpErNiCkLe, should I forget about a separate boot or do you think it provides some value?  What are the scenarios it protects against?
<j1mc> my /boot partition is around 50mb, but i hear that's a lot . . .
<j1mc> i'm not sure how much of it is taken, but i know i have plenty of space.
<cyberyak> yeah, we used to say 100 meg when you were placing kernels there.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> drx0drx: File system corruption, mostly.  Separating it from other parts makes it easier to recover /boot, even if other sections get ruined.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I suppose you could also mount it read-only, to prevent a careless admin from accidentally messing with it.  I've never looked into that, though.
<FordPrefectNZ> ello ello. anyone here know of a non-GNOME way to change a metacity theme? or anything to do with metacity come to think of it... thankies in advance
<somerville32> Metacity is apart of Gnome
<somerville32> So no
<FordPrefectNZ> im sure there was at some stage a seperate little program to control it
<FordPrefectNZ> i know its a part of gnome, but that doesnt stop people from using kwin in odd places.. :P
<drx0drx> cyberyak, gparted keeps reporting my 40GB ext3 partition as 1GB, reports swap OK?
<cyberyak> FordPrefectNZ, check out xwinman.org they may have a link to some metacity stuff.
<FordPrefectNZ> i have
<cyberyak> that's the only place I'd know to look.
<FordPrefectNZ> but ah found it... oh yes, of course its something we wouldnt have in the repos lol
<drx0drx> cyberyak, and of course, it won't install because it says the partition is too small!
<cyberyak> drx0drx, do you have windows installed?
<FordPrefectNZ> in which case, ill pose you another question. whats a good window manager besides xfwm4 to use with xfce4? (dont say xfwm4 integrates well so you should use it, it has a few niggly annoyances i cant live with)
<drx0drx> cyberyak, yes, but only on the first partition (FAT32)
<cyberyak> and how much free space do you have after that partition?
<drx0drx> None, there is a 173.70GB Extended partition, but I'd be happy to blow it away for now.
<cyberyak> drx0drx, run fdisk
<cyberyak> delete all but that windows partition
<drx0drx> cyberyak, I did -- that's what you helped me accomplish, happy to do it again?
<cyberyak> drx0drx, then, when you have a 173G of free space, do the install.
<cyberyak> ahhh, wait.
<drx0drx> cyberyak, why is my FAT32 Windows partition have a flag "boot"?
<cyberyak> because that is the bootable partition.
<drx0drx> cyberyak, I deleted the Extended partition and it still sees the 40GB / partition as 1GB
<cyberyak> because that is all the MBR knows about at this point.
<drx0drx> cyberyak, trouble is, it won't let me install, says I need 2GB
<cyberyak> when you install, did you partition like I told you to?
<drx0drx> I created a swap partition and then a 40GB ext3, both primaries, both right after the FAT32
<cyberyak> partition 2  Primary   50 meg     /boot
<cyberyak> partition 3     Primary    40 G     /     ext3
<drx0drx> cyberyak, and the swap?
<cyberyak> partition 4      Primary     (how much mem you have to 2x mem)   /swap
<drx0drx> cyberyak, I need e
<drx0drx> cyberyak, extended partition, need > 4
<cyberyak> why?
<cyberyak> why?
<drx0drx> cyberyak, for VMs
<drx0drx> cyberyak, for data
<cyberyak> ok
<cyberyak> part 1 windows
<drx0drx> cyberyak, would rather give up /boot
<cyberyak> I would if it were me.
<drx0drx> cyberyak, yeah, no one explained anything that was compelling for this situation
<Mlittle> hi, is m4a support program specific, or can anyone here help me?
<Mlittle> i'm trying to play m4a files in Banshee
<drx0drx> cyberyak, this time it went lol
<cyberyak> drx0drx, part 1 primary windows NTFS (or Fat32)
<cyberyak> k
<cyberyak> msttcorefonts has been depricated?   what has taken its place?
<drx0drx> cyberyak, now it said "failed to create a file system"
<cyberyak> that's never good.
<drx0drx> cyberyak, about 1/2 way through the install
<cyberyak> I'd say, boot to the live cd, drop out to command prompt, run fdisk and set up the partitions.
<drx0drx> cyberyak, now it says "Installer crashed"
<cyberyak> that can't be good.
<drx0drx> cyberyak, the key part of the message seems to be "OS Error: [Errno 30]  Read-only file system: '/target/bin'
<drx0drx> cyberyak, I installed SLES 10 no problem, should I go back to SLES or use Fedora 6?
<cyberyak> since I honestly don't know what you are ultimately trying to do, I can't suggest anything.
<drx0drx> just trying to install ubuntu
<cyberyak> what kind of hardware are you installing this onto?
<drx0drx> cyberyak, IBM xServer 3500 (Xeon 64 Dual Core, Adaptec SAS/SATA RAID on-board)
<cyberyak> drx0drx, which cd are you installing from?
<j1mc> whenever i try to install feisty (xubuntu), it sees my IDE drives as SCSI drives.
<j1mc> so i don't attempt the install . . .
<cyberyak> if they are sata, that wouldn't surpise me.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> j1mc: It's a feature, actually.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> They're using sd* as the naming convention now.
<j1mc> really?
<drx0drx> cyberyak, 6.06 LTs
<Mlittle> anyone here know how to get m4a's to work?
<j1mc> PuMpErNiCkLe, where can i find out more about this feature?
<cyberyak> drx0drx, why not use edgy? 6.10?
<drx0drx> don't have the CD and I haven't found it has helped fix any of the "fesitiness" in 6.06
<PuMpErNiCkLe> j1mc: I'm looking for a link.
<j1mc> thx.
<cyberyak> drx0drx, are you using the 64 bit alternate cd?
<drx0drx> cyberyak, No
<cyberyak> drx0drx, which one are you using?
<drx0drx> cyberyak, 6.06 LTS (I think it's 32-bit, it's the one they ship out)
<cyberyak> If it were me, and I were running a 64 bit processor, I would use the most recent stable version and the 64 bit CD.
<cyberyak> I would suggest downloading the edgy eft 64 bit desktop or alternate cd.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> j1mc: It's a kernel change that occurred in 2.6.19.  http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_2_6_19
<drx0drx> cyberyak, I may try Debian or Fedora 6, I've heard positive things about the latter with Xen.
<cyberyak> k, good luck.
<drx0drx> cyberyak, thanks for all the help!
<chatnoir> hellO!"
<bigfuzzyjesus> join #freenode-offtopic
<bigfuzzyjesus> crap
<leaphisto> :D
<bigfuzzyjesus> thats not even a channel
<bigfuzzyjesus> i mean -social
<bigfuzzyjesus> :)
<Commander-Crowe> eh
<Commander-Crowe> :-0
<Commander-Crowe> ;)
<Commander-Crowe> he
<Commander-Crowe> chatzilla can make smilies
<leaphisto> yey.
<cellofellow> I upgraded to Java 6 and now firefox isn't working with Java. Any pointers?
<cyros> upgrade firefox ?
<cellofellow> It's Swiftfox 2.0.0.1
<cellofellow> Can't upgrade that any more
<cellofellow> I think I have firefox's config wrong.
<xfceubuntu> hi
<matt4magic> Hi! Is there a xUbuntu-net-install image?
<matt4magic> A small footprint that is...
<kalikiana> matt4magic, look for the server install cd :)
<Dh3Y0> i m trying to install libsndfile-1.0.17 but at the end this shows up "Compiling some other packages against libsndfile may require the addition of "/usr/local/lib/pkgconfig" to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable." how do i complete the installation
<kalikiana> Dh3Y0, so does it actuall output an error message apart from that?
<Dh3Y0> kalikiana; i dont understand what u mean?
<Dh3Y0> kalikiana; ?, it says configuration complete but i still cant install hydrogen it says the libsndfile is stil missing
<kalikiana> Dh3Y0, so you did ./configure && sudo make install?
<kalikiana> were there spcific errors? did you install it to the right path?
<Dh3Y0> i just went to the directory and typed ./configure
<Dh3Y0> i m still new
<kalikiana> ah, ok. it just wasn't clear to me what you did.
<kalikiana> so configure gave you no errors?
<Dh3Y0> no just the above
<kalikiana> ok, so type "sudo make install".
<kalikiana> this will install it to /usr/local/bin i assume.
<Dh3Y0> yay its working
<Dh3Y0> so y did that come up btw
<kalikiana> call it a notice, not an error. in some cases the program requiring libsndfile might not find it on its own, so you can specify the path manually.
<Dh3Y0> back again
<Dh3Y0> i just installed Flac but wen i start with configuring hyrdrogen this comes up "configure: error: "FLAC++ library not found. FLAC website: http://flac.sourceforge.net"
<Dh3Y0> kalikiana; u there man
<Grey_Loki> Dh3Y0, how did you install Flac?
<Dh3Y0> apt-get
<Dh3Y0> Grey_Loki; with the apt-get command
* Grey_Loki grins
<Grey_Loki> I guessed
<Grey_Loki> I'm just googlin'
<Grey_Loki> Just to be sure, you ran 'sudo apt-get install flac', right?
<Dh3Y0> Grey_Loki; yeah it installed allright i think, i mean no errors came up
<Grey_Loki> Hmm. Do you still have a log of it you can pastebin?
<Grey_Loki> Did it also install liboggflac3?
<Grey_Loki> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Dh3Y0> Grey_Loki; no i closed it :(
<Grey_Loki> Ah, no problem
<Grey_Loki> You're usind Edgy?
<Dh3Y0> no dapper
<Dh3Y0> Grey_Loki; dapper
<Grey_Loki> Dh3Y0, just scratching, but I can run FLAC files, and I have libflac++5c2 installed as well
<Grey_Loki> I suggest you get that, and if it doesn't work, remove it
<Grey_Loki> Other than that, i'm afraid I can't offer any advice
<Dh3Y0> Grey_Loki; thanks
<hyper_ch> hiho, what's the name of that other virtualization software (not vmware)?
<Grey_Loki> Bochs?
<Grey_Loki> Wine?
<Grey_Loki> Cedega?
* Grey_Loki grins
<hyper_ch> Grey_Loki: nope, it's like vmware... you run a virtual windows in your linux box... but there's another one yet that has become opensourced not too long ago...
<Grey_Loki> Aha#
<Grey_Loki> No idea, sorry
<grazie> !qemu | hyper_ch
<ubotu> hyper_ch: qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<hyper_ch> grazie: thx... so far I used vmware but I heard virtualbox is better
<geo-> hello
<grazie> hyper_ch: never even heard of virtualbox myself. vmware is great, qemu is opensource though
<hyper_ch> grazie: vmware sometimes has tons of problems switching between host and virtual system
<Se1> hello
<Se1> who can help me to find an "qt library"
<Se1> with sudo aptitude install
<hyper_ch> Se1: apt-cache search qt
<hyper_ch> and then look at the output which package you need
<grazie> hyper_ch: Oh OK, I never had any problem, but don't use it much.  However, I am trying to find (without success) ppc emulation sw
<hyper_ch> ppc emulation?
<gordonjcp> grazie: what kind of ppc platform?
<hyper_ch> grazie: well, I use still windows for a few things... I just love UltraEdit... and I watch TV through Zattoo and there's a few other things
<grazie> gordonjcp: What ppc platform I am try to use? A g4 mac
<BrendanM> Where can you suggest software to add to Xubuntu Feisty?
<gordonjcp> grazie: so what are you trying to emulate?
<grazie> gordonjcp: ppc linux
<gordonjcp> you've got a ppc processor, you don't need to emulate it ;-)
<grazie> gordonjcp: yes I do ;)
<grazie> BrendanM: don't understand?
<hyper_ch> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<matt4magic> A default installation of xUbuntu in qemu just had some problems with a screen saver called rot... something
<matt4magic> Is this a known error or should I make notes about it?
<BrendanM> Grazie, I'd like to make a couple requests/suggestions for Xubuntu Feisty. I was wondering if there was a forum or a wiki or something somewhere to do that?
<geo-> hey guys I have xubuntu on my laptop and when I close the lid I have to log bag in when I open it, anyone know how I turn that off?
<BrendanM> You could try unchecking the "lock after ..." in the screensaver settings
<BrendanM> I'm not sure if that would do it, but I think the lock after hibernate is part of the screensaver
<alnokta> TheSheep, are you there?
<TheSheep> alnokta: yes?
<geo-> lol where would I find said screen saver settings?
<alnokta> I uninstalled xfce beta using apt-get
<grazie> BrendanM: The forums I guess, although what's going in to Feisty will be pretty much frozen now
<alnokta> and i'm using gnome right now until i install xfce 4.4
<alnokta> i am downloading this file http://www.de.xfce.org/archive/xfce-4.4.0/installers/xfce4-4.4.0-installer.run
<alnokta> is that okay?
<alnokta> or do i need to download the rest from here too? http://www.de.xfce.org/archive/xfce-4.4.0/installers/
<geo-> anyone know how to edit the screen saver?
<grazie> geo-: Not on xubuntu right now,  but something like Applications > Settings > ScreenSaver
<geo-> it's not on settings or system
<grazie> BrendanM: if you want to get packages into the feisty repos that's a different matter
<geo-> hmm I found it
<TheSheep> alnokta: I think it will download everything it needs automagically
<alnokta> TheSheep, okay
<WallyT> Excuse me, I just made an application launcher for the top panel, but I don't know how to find the icon I want.  I want the Epiphany Web Browser icon, where would that be stored?
<BrendanM> it might be in /usr/share/pixmaps
<BrendanM> but I'm not sure
<TheSheep> WallyT: /usr/share/icons/GNOME/scalable/applications/
<WallyT> Thank you, but it's not there.
<WallyT> It's not even in /usr/share/epiphany-browser/art, that seems strange to me.
<WallyT> I found a substitute, it's the same picture, just a little darker.  Language-selector.png
<WallyT> Thanks for the help!
<matt4magic> Is there a known issue with the screensavers in the default installation? Should I make a bug report on it?
<matt4magic> Great - thanks. This is the peak of the Ubuntu-team-spirit.
<alnokta> i get compilation error, the installer cannot compile the gui
<alnokta> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4414/
<alnokta> anyone knows what might cause that?
<TheSheep> alnokta: too old cairo library maybe?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> alnokta: It's missing a library.  Probably libcairo2-dev.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> TheSheep++
<TheSheep> PuMpErNiCkLe: if it was missing, woudn't the error be different?
<alnokta> libcairo2-dev is already the newest version.
<TheSheep> alnokta: gdk?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> TheSheep: No, not really.  It's an undefined reference - it can't find what's it's supposed to be referencing.
<TheSheep> alnokta: what version of xubuntu is that?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Ideally, you'd get an error during the initial configuration.
<TheSheep> PuMpErNiCkLe: but woudn't it complain about a missing file if the whole library was missing?
<alnokta> the one after dapper
<alnokta> edgy
<TheSheep> PuMpErNiCkLe: this looks like the library is there, but it is missing some symbols
<TheSheep> PuMpErNiCkLe: as if they weren't in that version yet
<TheSheep> PuMpErNiCkLe: or there is a missing -l
<alnokta> what is the name of 'gdk' package?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It's the same error for both cases.
<alnokta> gdk-imlib1 - compatibility package for gdk-imlib11 ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It looks like those are defined in cairo-xlib.h, which is provided by libcairo2-dev.
<alnokta> is it fixable?
<TheSheep> alnokta: have you tried asking at #xfce?
<TheSheep> alnokta: they might know it better
<PuMpErNiCkLe> cairo-xlib.h gets installed to /usr/include/cairo, but your build is searching for it in /usr/local/include/cairo, so unless it's providing the library itself, it would fail like this.
<alnokta> TheSheep, they directed me at first to here :) , then i asked that question, one said :
<alnokta> <Eulex> alnokta, it appears that your gdk or cairo is broken.
<TheSheep> :)
<TheSheep> PuMpErNiCkLe: that's just a .h file, the symbols are in the .so files
<TheSheep> besides, this function name is weird: c68568456_activated
<alnokta> PuMpErNiCkLe, how do i know that?
<Cimi> hi xubuntu dev
<Cimi> i'm Cimi, murrine dev
<Cimi> i've heard of the intention to use my engine inside your distro, and then of the "main" requirement
<Cimi> could someone speaks me about this?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> TheSheep: Which it looks like it's failing to build.
<TheSheep> Cimi: I'm afraid the devs are rarely available on the channels
<Cimi> TheSheep, so where i can contact them?
<TheSheep> Cimi: xubuntu-dev mailing list seems to be the best bet, the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu might be a good way too
<Cimi> TheSheep, no time
<Cimi> i hope someone will write them for me
<Cimi> i have then intention to release 0.50 version on friday or saturday
<TheSheep> looking at the schedule, there is upstream versions freeze at 2007-02-15, so the new version will made it :)
<TheSheep> ah, sorry, it's 8th
<TheSheep> in two days
<TheSheep> :/
<TheSheep> Friday and Saturday are 9th and 10th
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: do you have virtualbox running?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: no
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: I just wonder whether it would run in feisty
<TheSheep> Cimi: I will pass a word from you if I see any dev
<TheSheep> Cimi: thanks for the care
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> bye
<hyper_ch> Cimi: what engine?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: Murrine
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: the best I eever tried :)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: using it at the moment
<ottod> Could someone help me with an automount issue regarding usb flash drives?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: yes, looking at the webpage right now
<SSmith> Hi, I am trying to install themes, but they don't seem to be updating in the User Interface Settings area, am I doing something wrong?
<SSmith> I am simply extracting them into ~/.themes
<TheSheep> SSmith: are they gtk2 themes or xfce4 themes?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: I just downloaded and installed the .deb file... is it now accessible through the applications menu?
<SSmith> gtk2
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: no, that's just a theme engine. Now you need a theme that makes use of it. See the http://gnome-look.org for some nice murrine themes
<TheSheep> SSmith: is there the gtkrc file?
<Commander-Crowe> how do I use sha1sum?
<SSmith> TheSheep: yes
<TheSheep> SSmith: in what directory?
<TheSheep> Commander-Crowe: man sha1sum
<SSmith> its a few directories down in .themes
<SSmith> should I move everything up to the top directory?
<TheSheep> SSmith: no, it should be in ~/.themes/ThemeName/gtk-2.0/gtkrc
<SSmith> yeah, thats where it is
<TheSheep> should work :/
<SSmith> one sec, I just messed some stuff up.
<SSmith> heh.
<SSmith> sorry, I was wrong, it was in the themename/subname/gtk-2.0
<TheSheep> SSmith: move it one level up
<TheSheep> to ~/.themes/sybname/gtk-2.0/
<SSmith> will do, as soon as xarchiver decides to co-operate.
<SSmith> I think i'm going to replace this program, it never works like I want it to.
<TheSheep> SSmith: check out sqeeze
<Commander-Crowe> I did sha1sum -c file.iso
<Commander-Crowe> and i got an error "failed to open or read
<Commander-Crowe> os
<Commander-Crowe> no
<SSmith> one sec, brb
<Commander-Crowe> I got this one
<Commander-Crowe> sha1sum: WARNING: 1 of 1 listed file could not be read
<ottod> usb flash drive does not appear anymore on xubuntu desktop. it did work before, it does not now. it shows and works ok on thunar. How can I reenable show on desktop?
<TheSheep> ottod: do any other icons show on your desktop?
<ottod> yes, the files i have in there
<TheSheep> Commander-Crowe: check file name and file permissions
<TheSheep> ottod: do you have file ~/.config/xfce4/desktop/desktoprc  ?
<TheSheep> sorry, it's xfdesktoprc
<ottod> TheSheep: no, in that dir there is only icons.screen0.rc
<TheSheep> ottod: ok, do you have /etc/xdg/xfce4/desktop/xfdesktoprc  ?
<ottod> TheSheep: no, in that other dir there are many files but none called xfdesktoprc
<TheSheep> :/
<TheSheep> ottod: what version of xubuntu do you use?
<ottod> TheSheep: 6.10
<TheSheep> hmm... when did the icon stop working?
<ottod> TheSheep: it did last night, it does not work right now. I installed some stuff with automatix
<Commander-Crowe> dang it
<Commander-Crowe> I think it failed
<Commander-Crowe> it took 20 hours to download :(
<TheSheep> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<TheSheep> :(((
<ottod> TheSheep: ok, thank you, is there any doc I could read about automounting on xfce? what were you trying to tell me when looking at the missing xfdesktoprc?
<SSmith> nice, it works now TheSheep, thanks.
<WallyT> Excuse me, how do I find the firewall in Xubuntu?
<TheSheep> !udev
<ubotu> udev: rule-based device node and kernel event manager. In component main, is important. Version 093-0ubuntu18.0edgy2 (edgy), package size 224 kB, installed size 768 kB
<TheSheep> ottod: try looking for something about udev rules and/or HAL
<ottod> TheSheep: ok, and what if I delete .config and .cache? I do this all the time on Zaurus. It just magically recreates everything. I will try it!
<TheSheep> ottod: I'm afraid it might have changed something outside of your home directory
<ottod> TheSheep: so long and thanks for all the fish. bye.
<Commander-Crowe> no
<Commander-Crowe> don't use automatix
<TheSheep> is the thunar device manager going to be in feisty?
<TheSheep> if the freeze is in two days and it's still not in there...
<hyper_ch> what other options would be there?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: what do you mean?
<hyper_ch> what other device manager would be an option?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: the gnome one (rather unliekely, with all the dependencies) or none, as it was so far
<hyper_ch> I see
<TheSheep> there was some silly thing about missing a licence file in the package, so it wasn't included with the rest of xfce 4.4, and I still don't see it in the repos...
<hyper_ch> :(
<TheSheep> could it be the missing licence file was not a mistake?
<hyper_ch> I don't know
<Commander-Crowe> google source-o-matic
<Commander-Crowe> update your sources.list there
<Commander-Crowe> and then you can download anything
<Pekke> what is the best wlan application to get mys wpa-psk (tkip) connection to work? i have rt2500 wlan card...?
<Pekke> kwlan supports wpa, but it says that it can't get the ip address dynamically. might it help if i set an static ip?
<ottod> TheSheep: this is ottod again, the one with the missing xfdesktoprc of some minutes ago. I fixed the problem by booting a xubuntu livecd and copying the xfdesktoprc from there to my hd (to both locations /etc/... and ~/.config/...). It works now, thank you
<leaphisto> hey how do i set aliases in bash?
<leaphisto> alias blaa="dir -l" ?
<leaphisto> okay.
<fxr> hi all... i have compiled a couple of things from source with ./configure && make & make install..  i wanna remove them completely from my system..  from some various readings, there seems a couple of commands i can use.. make uninstall , make clean uninstall, & make clean which of these should i choose & what are the difference between them
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Make uninstall will run the uninstall scripts.  Make clean just clears out the results of running 'make'.
<fxr> ahhh right so does what does 'make clean uninstall' do? or isnt that an option?
<fxr> *so what does
<Pekke> leaphisto: i think: alias cd .. = 'cd..'
<PuMpErNiCkLe> fxr: I'm guessing it runs both, but I've never used so I could be wrong.
<fxr> ok.. yeah.. i have a wonder closer look at the readmes thanks..
<alnokta> how can i know where i installed gtk+ files?
<mesarpe> hi, anyone can suggest me a nice IDE for Xubuntu. I dont like proposed on the wiki: Geany, Vim-GTK
<TheSheep> mesarpe: what do you want it for?
<mesarpe> TheSheep: Hi again! I am a C, C++ developer :)
<mesarpe> also I develop on PHP
<TheSheep> mesarpe: are you looking for text editor/debugger only, or do you also want an interface editor?
<mesarpe> I am looking something like kate... but not kde :p
<TheSheep> hmm... SciTe maybe?
<alnokta> yes that one is good
<alnokta> you mean scintella .. right?
<mesarpe> I m gonna try it... I had thought I tested it, but it s not installed...
<mesarpe> thanks :)
<mesarpe> it is really nice, thanks :)
<alnokta> people , did you see this? http://tech.tolero.org/ubuntu/
<TheSheep> alnokta: o, nice :)
* TheSheep bookmarks
<mesarpe> is there any way to run a command when I quit my window manager?
<grazie> alnokta: Scintilla and SciTE...looks good
<alnokta> yep, they did good job on it :)
<alnokta> all right, logging off gnome
<alnokta> well, it worked(now on 4.4) but things are a little messed up
<alnokta> ;)
<grazie> alnokta: do you think you'll sort it?
<grazie> 
<alnokta> no idea, i'm wondering what made gnome-session starts when i chose xfce
<alnokta> it crashed ofc
<grazie> alnokta: how come you just didn't install feisty?
<alnokta> what is feisty?
<grazie> Edfy = 6.10, Feisty = 7.04
<rizzo> Feisty Fawn
<grazie> *Edgy
<rizzo> fear it
<grazie> rizzo: bad experience?
<rizzo> no experience
<rizzo> just the name inspires fear
<alnokta> really? i didn't about it
<alnokta> :)
<grazie> rizzo: women problems?
<rizzo> where is the download page for FF?
* rizzo is going to be installing Edgy on his laptop, hopefully
<mesarpe> thanks, for your help people!
<mesarpe> should go , bye
<grazie> rizzo: These are test releases, so don't expect perfection. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<alnokta> grazie, do they work?
<grazie> alnokta: oh yes, they're great, but feisty is still under development
<alnokta> so, it won't crash on me while booting?
<grazie> not for me
* rizzo thinks he'll stick with EE
<alnokta> ok, i will try it later
<grazie> if you only have space for one, a stable release is wise
<alnokta> ah
<Commander-Crowe> anyone wanna play chess?
<TheSheep> Commander-Crowe: I prefer go
<Commander-Crowe> go?
<rizzo> aka othello
<alnokta> what is othello rizzo ?
<grazie> is that the same as reversi?
<TheSheep> Commander-Crowe: http://senseis.xmp.net/?WhatIsGo
<rizzo> grazie: I believe so
<alnokta> working good now
<alnokta> what name should i give to mousepad's MO file?
<alnokta> it don't recognize mousepad.mo
<leaphisto> is there a virus scanner for ubuntu?
<gabkdll1> !antivirus
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<leaphisto> !linuxvirus
<ubotu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<grazie> alnokta: if you right clear on the .mo file and select properties I'm pretty sure you can associate it with mousepad
<grazie> leaphisto: linux viruses just aren't worth worrying about
<alnokta> grazie, really? how? .. keep the answer when i return
<leaphisto> grazie: i know, but i have an autorun.inf and setup.exe on my shared folder, which sucks ass
<grazie> alnokta: what do you get if you right click and select properties?
<grazie> leaphisto: they will not harm you linux installation
<Pekke> windows viruses ( most of the viruses) work and harm only windows computers.
<grazie> alnokta: what do you get if you right click and select properties?
<alnokta> grazie, i don't remember, permissions and some other tabs
<alnokta> it works, i just had to logout login, to make it get it
<grazie> alnokta: there should be an "Open With:" dropdown too
<grazie> alnokta: I don't think so?
<alnokta> grazie, it worked.
<alnokta> mousepad.mo
<alnokta> and it looks lovely
<alnokta> grazie, thanks anyway
<alnokta> :)
<grazie> np
<hyper_ch> hmmm, virtualbox doesn't like my keyboard settings :(
<leaphisto> grazie: yes, you're right, but I have my DAW working under windows so I'm afraid it can hurt the other system
<grazie> leaphisto: what's DAW?
<grazie> hyper_ch: you running virtualbox on windows or linux?
<hyper_ch> grazie: on Linux
<grazie> leaphisto: still there's no point is worrying about linux viruses
<grazie> hyper_ch: did you install outside the package manager then?
<hyper_ch> grazie: the problem is all the special keys are not recognised such as  and hence neither {}[] $ --> which are essential for programming
<hyper_ch> grazie: I downloaded the edgy .deb from the site
<hyper_ch> grazie: and also the numeric keypad block isn't recognized at all
<grazie> hyper_ch: can't help you that - I'm just interested in looking at it myself
<hyper_ch> grazie: you're from italy?
<leaphisto> grazie: Digital Audio Workstation
<grazie> hyper_ch: looks like something that could go into the repos
<grazie> leaphisto: ok, thanks
<leaphisto> np
<hyper_ch> grazie: virtualbox is really nice... not as bloat as vmware and I haven't had any problems... except for the keyboard settings
<hyper_ch> grazie: do you have a standard (default) english keyboard layout?
<grazie> hyper_ch: no I'm british and dyslexic
<grazie> hyper_ch: keyboard is gb yes
<hyper_ch> grazie: what's dyslexic?
<grazie> hyper_ch: word blindness...
<hyper_ch> grazie: hmm, is that the standard layout? I tend to think the US has the standard layout
<grazie> hyper_ch: pc105 layout
<hyper_ch> dyslexic sounds really bad :(
<grazie> only when people treat you being stupid
<hyper_ch> well, dyslexic would give me tons of problems in my job
<grazie> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<hyper_ch> grazie: wanna see somethign funny?
<hyper_ch> How to install Vista in 2min:  http://www.isnichwahr.de/redirect22337.html
<grazie> lol. not even looked at the link yet
<hyper_ch> it's funny :)
<grazie> hyper_ch: XD.
<grazie>  Hasta la Vista, Baby!
<hyper_ch> so, gotta finish that little webpage... :)
<Prisoner_> hi
<agreif> anybody knows why gxine does not play mp3 but only ogg files?
<agreif> installing libxine-extracodecs solved the problem, mp3s areplaying now fine. thanks!
<Hawx> yay, i got xchat working :D
#xubuntu 2007-02-07
<Prisoner_> hello
<Prisoner_> what's going on?
<Prisoner_> anyone here?
<BrendanM> Is there an easy way to take screen captures in Xubuntu?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Yeah, there's a panel plugin.
<BrendanM> fabulous, thanks
<Prisoner_> I found out why my Xubuntu box wasn't burning ISO CDs today
<Prisoner_> I was using xfburn, switched to K3B and it worked
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Cool.
<Prisoner_> it was a funny thing, xfburn will burn data CDs, but acts funny when I try to burn a CD from an ISO file
<Prisoner_> spent most of this afternoon working in Xubuntu, had fun with it
<Prisoner_> gathering info on my main machine so I'll have what I need to install it
<Prisoner_> I have 2 cd drives in my machine, one is a CD-R/RW/DVD Reader, the other is a CDR/RW/DVD writer, one is AOpen, one is Sony
<Prisoner_> when I try to copy an uncopyprotected DVD, I get an error message, wonder if that'll happen in Xubuntu
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Depends on the error.
<Prisoner_> can't remember the exact error message, it's cryptic.  I use Nero under Windows
<Commander-Crowe> how wouldI go about to get the google search request to stop showing up (like when you go to the google bar a drop down list shows all your google searches
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Commander-Crowe: Firefox?
<Commander-Crowe> yes
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Preferences -> privacy -> [ ]  Remember what I enter in forms and the search bar
<Commander-Crowe> hrm
<Commander-Crowe> I want to keep the forms one though
<Commander-Crowe> oh well
<PuMpErNiCkLe> You can set them separately in about:config.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> (That's the way it seems, anyway.  It looks like there's an entry for each, individually.)
<unikon> anyone ever have an issue of openingup a folder on the desktop scroll halfway down and it closes by itself?
<cellofellow> hello
<Commander-Crowe> hello
<unikon> commander-crowe   i currently have an issue of opening up a folder on the desktop scroll halfway down and it closes by itself?
<Commander-Crowe> hrm
<unikon>  i made a new folder for misc pics and screenshots and docs and i can open it up fine but i scroll down to view the contents and i am careful to stay on the scroll track and the damn thing just closes 80% thru the viewing
<Commander-Crowe> what version of xubuntu is this?
<unikon> Dapper
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<Commander-Crowe> I'd recommend updating either Xfce to 4.4 or xubuntu up to edgy
<Commander-Crowe> I had the same problem on a few dirs myself back in dapper
<unikon>  this only popped up tonight
<Commander-Crowe> did you install anything recently? or update anything?
<unikon>  i just saved a few images from google image search
<ferad> spanish???
<malnilion> Necesitas espanol?
<ferad> me refiero si aqui se habla espaol
<esc_on_anakin> morning all, sup TheSheep ..
<geo-> anyone here?
<gabkdlly> yes
<Grey_Loki> !mkv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<r_a_f> hello ;)
<geo-> hi
<r_a_f> how can i change photo- login in xubuntu ?
<geo-> I still dunno, lol
<r_a_f> lol so i am
<r_a_f> a few days ago i have kubuntu too and i can do it easy - but now only xfce and its problem for me
<geo-> same, went from ubuntu to xubuntu
<r_a_f> yoo - a little bit dficult
<grazie> r_a_f: not on xubuntu right now, but is there not something under Applications > Settings > Desktop Settings
<grazie> grazie: or you could launch the application from a terminal and enter 'gdmphotosetup'
<grazie> r_a_f: ^^
<geo-> grazie we're talking abotu the login screen
<grazie> geo-: r_a_f was asking about the login screen in xubuntu
<r_a_f> yea thank m8ts its workin OK :D THANKS
<r_a_f> grazie: geo-:  ;)
<r_a_f> hello again :)
<Commander-Crowe> hell
<Commander-Crowe> hello
<Commander-Crowe> :P
<r_a_f> how is trash command in xubuntu?
<Commander-Crowe> hrm?
<Commander-Crowe> you mean rm?
<r_a_f> no no - cammand for start system trash
<Commander-Crowe> I don't think there is one
<Commander-Crowe> ask TheSheep or PuMpErNiCkLe
<r_a_f> is there icon trash and it working ok , but i cant find the command name
<r_a_f> ok thx ;)
<Commander-Crowe> trash:///
<adam_> Hi. How do I change screen resolution? I have an iBook (1024) but I'm getting 800x600, I think
<gabkdlly> adam_: check out Applications->Settings->Display Settings
<adam_> Doesn't appear there: 1024 is not enabled.
<adam_> In Ubuntu there is a command line thing that will do it, but "gedit" is not recognized.
<adam_> Is there a 'gedit' for Xubuntu?
<adam_> (When I type it, it says "command not found"
<gabkdlly> gedit is not included in a default xubuntu install. you could use mousepad instead.
<gabkdlly> or, you could install gedit
<adam_> I'd prefer to use the mouse :)
<adam_> I'm a GUI kind of guy.
<gabkdlly> or, you could install and use any other editor of your liking ;)
<gabkdlly> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<adam_> Excellent. I'll start there and come back when I'm in tears.
<adam_> OK. That didn't work. I opened terminal and entered "sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf"
<adam_> It said at the bottom "New File"
<adam_> I think, from what the page says, that I should be seeing the file, not creating a new one.
<adam_> But let's be clear: I have NO IDEA what I'm doing.
<grazie> adam_: you didn't get the name quite right. I'd advise reading http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto...the link that gabkdlly gave you
<adam_> Alas, I did. The autodetect section didn't work--but it looked like it wasn't supposed to.
<adam_> Then I tried to edit the file, as the page says to. What didn't I get right in the name? I tried several times. Here's what the page says: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<adam_> I entered it, I think, just like that.
<adam_> I'll try again, just to be triple sure.
<adam_> Is the trouble that the page seems most concerned with Ubuntu, not Xubuntu?
<adam_> Triple-checked: I'm still getting a new file, not the display file.
<adam_> Anyone?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It's case-sensitive.
<adam_> I see. I'll try again, then. Thanks pumpernickle.
<Powha> Is it possible to install konqueror on xubuntu without kde?
<geo-> you can enable kde on xubuntu
<tftb> does anyone know if there are any xubuntu-related concept videos anywhere? I mean strictly graphics/ui related, kinda like the one that was on youtube, the one that had windows longhorn in it
<tftb> i was reading some forums and mail groups about xubuntu related stuff and being a graphic designer myself felt a tug of interest
<grazie> Powha: the Xubuntu philosophy is to avoid kde apps if at all possible. It keeps Xubuntu light
<grazie> Powha: it's not possible to install konqueror without some kde libs
<geo-> grazie you have a link to a how to do desktop eyecandy with just xfce and not gnome?
<Powha> yhea, I guess I have to skip it. I just wanted to have it to test some javascript compatibility.
<grazie> geo-: I don't have link...depends what mean by eyecandy?...transparency?
<geo-> like themes and splash screens and stuff, seems everything I can find you have to use gnome
<grazie> geo:- http://xfce-look.org/
<geo-> how do you install them though?
<grazie> geo-: download theme to ~/.themes (I think that's right) and select from Applications > Settings menus
<grazie> s/theme/them/
<geo-> ok, thanks
<grazie> geo-: not certain about that directory though...have a look on your machine first
<geo-> might it be /usr/share/themes? cause there isn't a themes folder in the home dir
<grazie> geo-: that the system themes directory. you can put them there yes
<grazie> geo-: yes, but it's good practice to keep your preferences local
<geo-> ah
<grazie> Powha: I'd use knoppix for that
<Powha> Yhea, good idea :) thnx
<noname> oops.. all my icons are gone from my desktop and the wallpaper also =/ and when I rightclick on the desktop I don't get the menu up where I can change my background:S
<noname> does anyone know what have happend?:S
<noname> btw I installed previous today
<noname> dont know if it has anything to do with it
<maxamillion> noname: Applications->Settings->Settings Manager->Desktop and click "Allow Xfce to manage my desktop"
<noname> maximillion: thanks!!!
<maxamillion> noname: anytime ... that is actually an error that has been resolved in the current release of xfce4.4-stable that will be included in Xubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn which will be released in late April
<noname> sounds great :)
<noname> another problem :p as I said I installed kiba-dock earlier. but the icons isnt... hm.. they look pretty stupid. there is no transparency and yeah. how do I fix that?:S someone said I need beryl installed to get kiba-dock to work properly. is that right?
<grazie> maxamillion: I think it must be xubuntu specific as I don't have the same problem with other distros
<maxamillion> grazie: well we are running xfce4.4-beta2 (on edgy, beta1 on dapper) and i thought that was the reason for the problem ... it could be something to do with the default setup
<maxamillion> noname: i've never heard of kiba-dock so i wouldn't be of any help :(
<maxamillion> brb
<grazie> maxamillion: yes, but a few other distros are too,
<grazie> noname: not used kiba-dock either
<noname> =/
<grazie> noname: just looked at http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8469816405464433885...seems a bit silly to me :)
<noname> yep it is:) but I wanted to try if it really is that silly. but I couldnt even get it to work=/
* maxamillion is back
<grazie> noname: engage (part of e17) is very nice
<maxamillion> grazie: interesting ... then it might actually just be an issue with the xfce package or possibly something with the default theme/configuration that causes it
<grazie> maxamillion: dunno...not worth worrying about :)
<noname> grazie: what is engage?
<maxamillion> !engage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about engage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* maxamillion slaps ubotu 
<grazie> noname: it's another dock and comes from e17 project
<grazie> !e17
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<maxamillion> i thought it would be a separate package ... guess i assumed e17 to be as modular as xfce
<grazie> maxamillion: yes it is separate
<maxamillion> if e17 EVER goes stable, i will give it a shot ... because it really is very eye pleasing and capable for how light it is on the system but its been in development for far too long and i keep getting the idea that the project is going nowhere
<grazie> dreamlinux uses it to good effect with xfce (I think)
<maxamillion> grazie: oh ... maybe its just not packaged in the repos then
<noname> hm. isnt there anything called enlighenment 16 also=
<noname> ?*
<maxamillion> yeah, dreamlinux has a very good implementation of engage+xfce
<grazie> noname: yes that's quite stable..but not pretty
<maxamillion> noname: yes, enlightenment16 is the stable release ... enlightenment17 is the development version (that has been in development for almost a decade now)
<grazie> maxamillion: i think the e17 team are just doing a very thorough job...it will be very big!
<noname> but how is e16? is it usefulL? stable to use? good-looking?
<noname> worth to try?
<maxamillion> grazie: yeah ... i know, i can understand what they are doing but even the debian team doesn't take that long to stablize an entire operating system and there isn't anything on the planet that is more stable then debian stable branch ;)
<maxamillion> noname: stable, yes ... goodlooking, it can be ... but it has little annoyances that i don't like about it ... i would prefer to use fluxbox over e16 (but that is just my opinion)
<grazie> maxamillion: yeah, but noone is getting paid though
<maxamillion> grazie: up until 6 months to a year ago, nobody on the debian devel team was getting paid either
<grazie> I'd much rather use xfce than e16
<noname> i just installed beryl. and then the kiba-dock started to work like it should :S strange. to bad that beryl doesnt work good on my computer =/
<grazie> maxamillion: but they are a big team
<maxamillion> oh yeah ... xfce in my opinion is the perfect balance of features to performance and i think it has a very clean professional look to it
<maxamillion> grazie: true, but they work on an entire operating system
<noname> but is it able to not to use any of the animations and the 3d deskop in beryl? to inactivate them?
<grazie> maxamillion: true
<maxamillion> noname: i dunno to be honest .... i wouldn't think you can, 3d is kinda the only reason beryl exists
<noname> hm yeah i know =/
<grazie> maxamillion: but enlightenment looks at things very differently to all that's gone before
<maxamillion> grazie: yeah, i think its a complete rewrite from e16 so i do understand their lengthy development cycle
<grazie> noname: if your interested in e16/e17 give elive a try
<noname> grazie: I dont know if Im really intrested. well im intrested in tryng new things :)
<noname> grazie: I dont really know what enlightenment is. is it a windowmanager?:S
<maxamillion> yes, elive is a very good representation of e16/e17 and actually has e16 customized to be very eye pleasing and useful ... more so than any other configuration of e16 i have ever seen
<grazie> e17 too
<maxamillion> but i actually am on a personal boycott of eLive because the lead developer won't let you download the image at any faster than like 10k/s unless you donate money, which really annoys me
<maxamillion> kinda defeats the purpose
<grazie> maxamillion: it's on the linux torrents site
<maxamillion> oh ... didn't know that, it didn't used to be and i actually got into an arguement with one of the developers of the project in their irc channel once about it ... it was bad :(
<grazie> it's very hard getting the balance right
<maxamillion> balance?
<maxamillion> grazie: actually ... we should move to #xubuntu-offtopic
<grazie> maxamillion: I think I'm done....it's kinda related...and we've been answering queries too
<cyberyak> the curiously unstable notebook is still up and running.
<maxamillion> grazie: fair enough
<maxamillion> cyberyak: care to elaboratE?
<maxamillion> errr .... -E +e
<maxamillion> well .... -E & +e ... better notation :)
<maxamillion> ok, i have class ... bbl
<slow-motion> hallo
<rob_7> hi, I'm a newbie on linux and I'm having an issue with xubuntu. I updated my puter and rebooted it and now my screen is blank. no menus at all. I can access my workspace's and menu's by middle and right clicking my mouse.....how do I turn the menu back on? thanks
<TheSheep> rob_7: press alt+f2 and type 'xfce4-panel' in there
<TheSheep> rob_7: then press enter
<rob_7> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<rob_7> will I need to save anything to keep from having to do this everytime I shut down my computer?
<TheSheep> rob_7: yes, save the session on exit
<cheatersrealm> anyone have a torrent app suggestion?
<grazie> I've just lost loads of disk space doing an rsync. does anyone know where it's work space is?
<Joe-ay> Excuse me, I'm attempting to install Xubuntu on an old computer.  The CD loads, I select the install icon on the desktop, and right before it loads the language list it crashes.  Is there a way to fix this?  The CD works on my other (newer) computer.
<grazie> Joe-ay: how much ram does your machine have?
<grazie> Joe-ay: you probably need the alternative CD for your older machine
<slow-motion> bye
<therapy> does anyone know how to avoid transparency of the taskbar when using xgl/beryl/compiz?
<agrei1> does anybody know how can I upgrade xfce from 4.3.99 to 4.4.0?
<grazie> agrei1: are you using edgy?
<agrei1> I use xubuntu 6.10
<grazie> agrei1: yes that's edgy. you'd have to download from xfce.org and install outside the package manager. not recommended really
<agrei1> The next version of xubuntu will contain 4.4?
<grazie> agrei1: yes
<agrei1> Is there a schedule when?
<grazie> agrei1: planned release is mid April
<agrei1> ok, thanks
<grazie> np
<Pekke> how can i update from xubuntu 6.06.1 to 6.10?
<Pekke> i have n ocd rom
<Commander-Crowe> Pekke, change the sources.list to edgy and then do a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Pekke> how do i know if this is edgy or dapper, and what is the actual difference?
<TheSheep> Pekke: edgy is 6.10, dapper is 6.04, you can check the file /etc/issue to check that
<Pekke> ok... and then final question, how can i change the sources list to edgy?
<TheSheep> Pekke: sudo mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pekke> thanks
<TheSheep> and then do 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' and it will download new versions of packeges and install it
<TheSheep> them
<Pekke> so i need to change every 'dapper' word to 'edgy'?
<TheSheep> yes
<Pekke> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<maxamillion> Pekke: "sudo apt-get update" and then do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Commander-Crowe> TheSheep I usually send hem off to source-o-matic
<TheSheep> :)
<Commander-Crowe> its 10X easier
<Pekke> thanks =)
<TheSheep> Commander-Crowe: I don't know, it requires you to open your browser ;)
<Commander-Crowe> hehe
<agrei1> Where can I find binaries for apache 2.2? Synaptic mentions only 2.0.55.
<maxamillion> agrei1: its not available for edgy, it will be a part of the feisty repositories though (it is already in feisty if you are adventurous enough to run an alpha os webserver)
<Commander-Crowe> google deb packages
<maxamillion> or that
<agrei1> in only want to use it for development on xubuntu
<TheSheep> agrei1: what do you need apache for actually?
<maxamillion> agrei1: what shortcomings does 2.0 have that you need from 2.2?
<agrei1> I dont know exactly, but I want to use mod_python with it. Unfortunately mod_python inthe repositories ist outdated too (3.2.8) the latest stable is 3.2.10
<agrei1> In production we have 2.2
<maxamillion> if you are just doing development, anything that will run on apache 2.0 with mod_python 3.2.8 will run on apache 2.2 with mod_python 3.2.10 .... so there wouldn't be any compatibility issues and i honestly couldn't tell you what the feature list is that makes them different
<TheSheep> mod_python has its weirdnesses
<maxamillion> yes .... yes it does
<agrei1> which dou you mean?
<maxamillion> it randomly does strange things
<TheSheep> it's not that bad >_<
<agrei1> I use it with sqlalchemy and had no problems. But my site is not so highly frequented :)
* maxamillion jsut realized that 3.2.10 probably has python2.5 support
<TheSheep> yay for python2.5
<agrei1> and New req.is_https() and req.ssl_var_lookup() methods
<maxamillion> i have 1 issue with python2.5 ... it ignors things like...
<maxamillion> x=
<agrei1> but I dont need https :)
<maxamillion> that is valid in 2.5, it _should_ be an error
<maxamillion> in a language like python, varibales without an assigned value should cause an error in my opinion
<maxamillion> gotta run
<nonlocal> Hi. On my windows machine pressing the middle mouse button brings up a fast scrolling cross-thing. I would like this in Xfce as well, is there a package which does that?
<agrei1> nonlocal: #xfce
<TheSheep> nonlocal: it's application-specific (in windows too)
<nonlocal> TheSheep:  Ah, I thought it was done by the mouse drivers in win.
<TheSheep> nonlocal: you can enable it in firefox and it's enabled by default in the pdf viewer, I think
<TheSheep> nonlocal: try to search for firefox extension called 'mouse gestures'
<nonlocal> agrei1:  Since xubuntu runs Xfce and I am looking for a ubuntu package ideally, I thought this would be as good a channel as any.
<nonlocal> TheSheep:  Yeah I have gestures but no middle mouse button fast scroller. Maybe I'm using the wrong gestures extension as there are a number.
<agrei1> yes, I like this channel too, but maybe the specialized #xfce has more answers.
<nonlocal> Fair enough.
<kick52> hello
<kick52> anyone know of any howtos on getting xubuntu networked with mac os x?
<kick52> i'm a noob at networking..
<kick52> i got them both on dchp, but ubuntu isnt picking up an i[
<kick52> *ip
<kick52> ubuntu recognizes my ethernet card
<kick52> but i'm not getting an ip on ifconfig eth0
<fxr> cant you try giving them static ips?
<kick52> hmm
<kick52> ok.. it seems to work
<kick52> i can ssh into the ubuntu
<kick52> but password is denied..
<kick52> even though i know i am typing in the right thing
<fxr> mate i know nada about ssh, maybe one of the sages' on here can help out... <---------------------------------
<kick52> ok
<agrei1> I have a bash question: how can I set PATH for all sudo commands?
<kick52> anyone know if there is a place for allowing ssh logon?
<kick52> i can get ubuntu to access my ibook now
<agrei1> kick52: what was the problem?
<agrei1> kick52: I mean how did you solve it?
<kick52> the ssh thingy
<kick52> my ibook still wont connect to the ubuntu box though..
<kick52> wait,,
<kick52> i think its because i screwed up the ipds
<kick52> *ips
<kick52> aha
<kick52> works now
<kick52> i get connection refused
<kick52> now i only need someone to kindly tell me where i can turn on ssh logon
<PuMpErNiCkLe> You'd need to install an ssh server, if you haven't already done so.
<kick52> oh.
<kick52> thought it would be included
<kick52> ok.
<kick52> thanks
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Not for the default desktop installation.  Only the client is included.
<kick52> ok
<kick52> how can i setup my ethernet connection so that the ubuntu box can be connected to the internet? like a wireless setup; no config?
<kick52> bbl; ibook is crashing.
<kick52> well my sys. prefs. is
<Bico_Fino> hey guys, I can install xubuntu with windows without lose my partition? (I mean resize the partition NTFS)
<nonlocal> yes
<Bico_Fino> this is a option on install ?
<nonlocal> yes
<Bico_Fino> ty
<Bico_Fino> :D
<rippawallet> hey
<rippawallet> can i get some help?
<TheSheep> !ask | rippawallet
<ubotu> rippawallet: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rippawallet> ok
<rippawallet> lol
<rippawallet> while installing xUbuntu off the live CD, when mounting the partitions, it says no root system file, when i mounted one of them as /
<rippawallet> lol
<TheSheep> rippawallet: I think there was a bug in the installer that prevented xubuntu from installing to an existing partition
<rippawallet> hm
<rippawallet> is there a way to fix
<TheSheep> I'm not sure, there are workarounds
<rippawallet> do you know of any
<TheSheep> for instance, you could delete that partition and ask the installer to create it when installing...
<rippawallet> i have 3 partitions
<rippawallet> one is a windows
<rippawallet> 1 is unused
<rippawallet> 1 is for xubuntu
<rippawallet> do i _need_ a swap partition
<TheSheep> rippawallet: it comes in handy if you run out of ram
<TheSheep> rippawallet: how much ram do you have?
<rippawallet> err
<rippawallet> like
<rippawallet> not much
<rippawallet> thats why im using the minimal cd
<rippawallet> 193mb
<TheSheep> then swap is definitely a good idea
<rippawallet> ok
<rippawallet> erll
<rippawallet> well
<rippawallet> ive found a way
<rippawallet> dont know how to do it though
<rippawallet> :D
<rippawallet> http://life-of-a-nus-computing-student.blogspot.com/2006/11/my-first-experience-with-linux.html
<rippawallet> it says ther
<rippawallet> e
<TheSheep> rippawallet: use 'mousepad' instead of gedit
<rippawallet> i just opened it as you said that
<rippawallet> :P
<rippawallet> it says
<rippawallet> cant open file to write
<rippawallet> >_<
<rippawallet> TheSheep: any ideas?
<TheSheep> rippawallet: did you put 'sudo' before it?
<rippawallet> i manually went there ._.
<rippawallet> ok then
<nonlocal> rippawallet:  'sudo' gives you temporary root powers
<rippawallet> :0
<TheSheep> rippawallet: you can do it manually, but run Thunar with sudo first :)
* rippawallet does
<rippawallet> ok
<TheSheep> rippawallet: like, press alt+f2 and type 'gksudo Thnar' there
<rippawallet> i run gksudo Thunar?
<rippawallet> TheSheep: :)?
<nonlocal> rippawallet:  If you run gksudo Thunar you will have root access in Thunar in order to manually edit whatever you like
<Pekke_> hmmh
<Pekke_> how long will the updating from dapper to edgy take? it downloaded 656Mb, and now i guess it's installing them...
<rippawallet> ok
<rippawallet> ill try
<MagicFab_> does anyone know how to hide the mouse cursor in X ? I need this for a kiosk mode setup
<MagicFab_> using Xubuntu 6.06.1
<rippawallet> ok thanks thesheep
<rippawallet> its edited
<rippawallet> now ill try ot install
<rippawallet> lol
<drx0drx> can anyone assist with the installation of an RPM update package?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Just curious - why rpm?
<drx0drx> that's how it came.
<TheSheep> drx0drx: better look for a deb
<rippawallet> oh great
<rippawallet> now the install file wont run
<rippawallet> _
<TheSheep> rippawallet: what does it say?
<rippawallet> nothing
<rippawallet> it just doesnt appear
<rippawallet> unless its lag
<rippawallet> LOL
<TheSheep> rippawallet: try to run it in a terminal
<rippawallet> ok
<rippawallet> and see if an error comes up?
<TheSheep> yes
<noname>  grazie: don't you ever sleep?:P
<grazie> noname: course not. do you?
<Pekke_> hey, i get an error, that /usr/X11R6/bin -directory is not empty, and i should empty it --> i moved xbattbar to my home folder and rerun the upgrade command, but it says  that there was errors while processing /var/cache/apt/archives/bin/x11-common_1%3a7.1.1ubuntu6.2_i386.deb. E: sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1). can someone help?
<noname> grazie: yeah, but waaaaay to little:p
<noname> this is a bit ambarrassing to ask.. but you know that it is able to "lock" windows on the screen. so you cant move them. and them the list on top of the window dissapears. I have, somehow, managed to do that on all my windows :@ how do I get it back to normal?
<noname> oh :i if I run xfwm4 in the terminal, then it works :S
<noname> very strange I think
<Pekke_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4641/   there is terminal when giving the error while upgrading..
<grazie> noname: it's not that uncommon on edgy
<noname> grazie: hm ok. you learn something new every day :)
<noname> btw has anyone used gdesklets?
<Pekke_> what is that X11-common anyway? it keeps giving the error every time
#xubuntu 2007-02-08
<pimp^air> hi guys... i just upgraded to edgy... now i can't mount my /home partition for the reason described here: https://launchpad.net/upstart/+bug/62751
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62751 in loop-aes-utils "Upstart doesn't activate luks volumes (also non luks) in cryptsetup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<pimp^air> i downloaded and successfully compiled the cryptsetup-package from feisty... with little success..
<maxamillion> pimp^air: i am checking the bug report now
<pimp^air> now i'm desperately out of ideas
<pimp^air> would one please give me a hint on where to start looking for a fix or how to verify where my problem ist
<pimp^air> maxamillion: thx
<maxamillion> pimp^air: i unfortunately have never used cryptsetup so i probably wouldn't be of much help .... it doesn't appear to be xubuntu specific so someone in #ubuntu or on ubuntuforums.org might be of more help .... sorry :(
<pimp^air> i'll try #ubuntu
<pimp^air> thx
<maxamillion> np
<Pekke> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4648/ <---- how to solve, I can't install or remove anything
<nonlocal> http://news.scotsman.com/latest.cfm?id=194922007
<nonlocal> whoops
<nonlocal> wrong window, sorry
<maxamillion> Pekke: what command did you issue?
<nonlocal> (although if you are looking for a cautionary tale about the bus system in Thailand... heh.)
<maxamillion> nonlocal: lol, thanks
<Pekke> maxamilillion:  sudo apt-get -f install
<Pekke> i'm trying to upgrade from dapper to edgy, i did it the "wrong" way according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<maxamillion> Pekke: did you upgrade using the update manager?
<Pekke> noup =(
<maxamillion> good
<maxamillion> the update manager is buggy and annoying
<Pekke> if i would have know about those issues, i'd just have skipped the whole thing.,,,
<maxamillion> Pekke: sudo apt-get update (tell if that fails)
<Pekke> no failure, only one verification problem, which is the open office finnich correction source....
<Pekke> but i don't think thats too fatal.
<maxamillion> Pekke: sudo apt-get -f update (tell me if that fails, and if it does then pastebin the output)
<beoba> is xfce4.4 included at the moment, or is that not coming until april?
<maxamillion> Pekke: it could be depending on if it is trying to pull dapper pacakges onto edgy
<maxamillion> beoba: included in Feisty Alpha builds but not officially included Stable until April
<Pekke> no, i changed the sources list from dapper to edgy
<beoba> okay, thanks
<maxamillion> Pekke: even that one for the open office finnich source?
<Pekke> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4654/ that is the output
<Pekke> maxamillion yes
<Pekke> not the entire output, but the end of it
<maxamillion> Pekke: what happened when you did "sudo apt-get -f upgrade"?
<Pekke> maxamillion: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4655/
<pimp^air> maxamillion: happened as expected.. guys in #ubuntu dont know, in #ubuntu+1 don't answer
<pimp^air> :)
<maxamillion> pimp^air: .... :( i sorry
<Pekke> oh, i had synaptics open, i guess that locks it?
<Pekke> wait a sec..
<pimp^air> that's why #xubuntu is always my first place to ask... smart guys, friendly athmosphere
<pimp^air> :)
<maxamillion> Pekke: you by any chance have synaptic or some other package manager running at the same time?
<maxamillion> pimp^air: we try :D
<Pekke> yeah
<Pekke> redoing...
<maxamillion> Pekke: ok
<Pekke> maxamillion: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4658/
<borschty_> anyone else got a problem with faulty /dev-rules in feisty since a recent upgrade? (/dev/null = 600 is the one i noticed, because nothing worked)
<maxamillion> borschty_: i haven't really had time to test feisty yet :(
<Pekke> maxamillion: trying to remove or install packages with synaptics end up the same way...
<nonlocal> What is the hotkey to show the desktop?
<maxamillion> Pekke: ok .... "sudo aptitude clean" then ... "sudo aptitude update" and then "sudo aptitude upgrade" (aptitude can sometimes fix errors like these, its a little more "intelligent" then apt-get)
<maxamillion> nonlocal: depends on what you set it as
<Pekke> ok, i'll test
<nonlocal> maxamillion:  and where would I.. oh, keyboard settings.
<nonlocal> rooooight.
<maxamillion> Pekke: lemme know ... this seems to be a strange error that has alot of different methods of fixing it so if that doesn't work we can try a couple others
<maxamillion> nonlocal: :D
<borschty_> i just checked the rules file, but it seems to be sane, null is set to 0666 there, anyone got an idea, what could cause the permissions to be set wrong?
<pimp^air> it just does not start /etc/init.d/cryptdisk-early nor cryptdisk
<Pekke> maxamillion: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4661/
<pimp^air> how do i ensure stuff in /ect/rcS.d gets executed?
<pimp^air> it has a executable file in /etc/init.d and a symlink lookin just like the others in rcS.d
<maxamillion> pimp^air: not to sure ... you could check logs for failures
<pimp^air> however whatever i add with log_begin_msg doesn't get printed on startup
<pimp^air> as if the scripts weren't started at all
<maxamillion> pimp^air: try hitting F2 during boot to see kernel output instead of the usplash, the message might be shown there
<pimp^air> i already disabled quiet and splash
<maxamillion> oh .... huh, that's no good
<maxamillion> Pekke: ok ... this could be rather risky so we will go in order of least risky to most risky ok?
<Pekke> ok
<pimp^air> this upstart-stuff is only causing me pain...
<maxamillion> Pekke: sudo aptitude reinstall x11-common
<maxamillion> Pekke: sudo aptitude update
<Pekke> i'm still quite a beginner, so i have no higher knowledge of my own..
<pimp^air> i even can't just issue a print for debugging purposes...
<maxamillion> Pekke: sudo aptitude upgrade
<maxamillion> Pekke: do those in that order
<Pekke> ok
<pimp^air> so now i cought myself touching files in / as messages
<maxamillion> pimp^air: yeah, upstart seemed like a good idea but i felt like they rushed implementation on it
<pimp^air> like touch /i-reached-breakpoint-n
<pimp^air> they just could have talked with suse redhat and debian about it
<pimp^air> maybe gentoo
<maxamillion> yeah ... who knows, when debian etch releases i will seriously concider switching to it
<Pekke> maxamillion: same finish
<Pekke> maxamillion: xserver-xorg-core: Depends: x11-common (>= 1:7.0.0) but 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 is installed and it is kept back.
<maxamillion> i ran debian for about 6 and a half years before i found xubuntu and i switched because i felt that for the desktop it was easier, but it seems so much less stable
<maxamillion> Pekke: ok .... brace yourself
<pimp^air> they just tend to brake things now and then...
<pimp^air> :)
<maxamillion> Pekke: wait .... uhmmm, nvm ... try "sudo aptitude -f upgrade"
<maxamillion> pimp^air: who does?
<pimp^air> the ubuntu guys
<pimp^air> :)
<maxamillion> yeah
<maxamillion> well, the problem is that they have a 6 month dead line, which is kinda defeating the point in my opinion
<crimsun> ?
<Pekke> maxamillion: output is: xserver-xorg-core: Depends: x11-common (>= 1:7.0.0) but 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 is installed and it is kept back. libxdmcp6: Depends: x11-common (>= 1:7.0.0) but 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 is installed and it is kept back.
<crimsun> ubuntu's release schedule is tied to gnome's
<maxamillion> Pekke: :(
<crimsun> that should be obvious by now
<maxamillion> crimsun: either way, deadlines create rushed software, rushed software tends to be more buggy
<Pekke> can't i just remove that xbattbar somehow, or something?
<crimsun> maxamillion: certainly there's a tradeoff, but there's _always_ a timeline
<maxamillion> Pekke: xbattbar?
<maxamillion> crimsun: well what i mean is that debian is held in such high reguard for stability because they don't have a deadline and if they set one for themselves and miss it, nobody really cares because everyone understands there must be a reason behind it
<pimp^air> but if theres a bug in edgy... why can't it be fixed in edgy? cryptsetup-support is definitely broken
<crimsun> maxamillion: historically, yes, but even that's a crutch.
<crimsun> pimp^air: it's being addressed right this moment
<Pekke> if i have something in /usr/X11R6/bin , it says that the directory needs to be emptied, so that something can be written there
<maxamillion> pimp^air: that is something else i don't understand, i have noticed that about a couple packages ... report a bug, it gets fixed upstream but you are stuck for now
<crimsun> have you been following the devmapper/udev/lvm changes?
<maxamillion> Pekke: do something for me ... do "df -h" and pastebin the results
<pimp^air> me? no...
<pimp^air> i have installed a update from dapper to edgy
<pimp^air> which broke half of my system
<Pekke> ok
<pimp^air> one could think that all stages of stability seen in debian releases aren't enough so ubuntu invents "stable as dapper" and "stable as egdy"
<maxamillion> pimp^air: lol
<maxamillion> i dunno, i really like Xubuntu ... i really do, but there are little ubuntu-ish quirks that bug me every now and then
<Pekke> maxamillion: almost in the end it says something about xbattbar in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4663/
<maxamillion> actually, none of my issues have to do with Xubuntu ... mainly just ubuntu and inherently get put in xubuntu :/
<crimsun> pimp^air: you can't even compare debian and ubuntu
<Pekke> now i'll do that df -h
<pimp^air> of course i can
<pimp^air> :)
<crimsun> well, sure, anyone _can_
<pimp^air> didn't it use to compare itself to debian too?
* maxamillion seems to remember that it has in the past
<Pekke> maxamillion: df -h output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4664/
<maxamillion> Pekke: ok, so you have plenty of space ..... lets try "sudo aptitude purge xbattbar"
<maxamillion> Pekke: i found this ... http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&forumid=9&threadid=171107 .... it wouldn't be a fun way to do it, but it appears to have solved the problem for that user
<Pekke> btw what does the score mean in the middle of updating the packages & dependencies? e.g. score is -3...
<maxamillion> Pekke: that means it is trying to find the most logical or acceptable fix .... lemme find you a resource on this
<Pekke> ok..
<Pekke> maxamillion: well, if i just try to do update & upgrade again and again, and hope that i'll get my xubuntu working fine again...
<maxamillion> Pekke: ok
<Pekke> sudo apt-get -f upgrade  started downloading stuff from archives.. takes about 30 minutes =(
<maxamillion> Pekke: well i apparently can't find anything listed about the aptitude score :(
<maxamillion> Pekke: well ... downloading is good
<maxamillion> Pekke: i am really sorry, but i am getting off work and i have to go
<Pekke> maxamillion: ok, thank you anyway, i hope this woeks
<Pekke> i think i'll go to bed and continue tomorrow, it's almoust 3 o'clock here in finland...
<maxamillion> Pekke: if this doesn't work i recommend posting on ubuntuforums.org ... it might not be the fastest way of getting it resolved, but there are alot of residential gurus who might have a fresh idea of how to fix it
<maxamillion> Pekke: ok, i'm off .... sorry i couldn't fix it
<Pekke> ok, thank you.
<maxamillion> laters all!!!
<pimp^air> crap... it seems to be openvt used by the script which is in /usr...
<pimp^air> who would rely on /usr being mounted to setup encrypted disks???
<jfcgauss> hi. how do we search for files? i have xubuntu 6.10 on a pentium laptop. i dont have anything for searching files in my applications menu
<jfcgauss> btw i dont want indexing
<pimp^air> jfcgauss: find
<pimp^air> it's slow though
<jfcgauss> i want a gui like gnome's
<LordGamer> Hi all
<LordGamer> I got my WUA 2340 USB wireless to show up in Linux but everytime it tried to start up and the light blicks it freezes any ideas?
<LordGamer> ..
<pimp^air> what freezes??
<LordGamer> the whole PC
<pimp^air> i think i remember i had that under breezy with some creative-cam
<pimp^air> exact that behaviour
<pimp^air> find the page of the driver you use and update to the latest and greatest relase
<pimp^air> that's what helped me that time
<LordGamer> done that
<crimsun> pimp^air: people outside the development team seem to have an unwillingness to stop comparing ubuntu to debian
<crimsun> most of us who are in one or both couldn't care less; we have far more time-consuming things to worry about
<pimp^air> crimsun: yes.. the point of view from which i state that is a users one... and compared to gentoo / fc / suse ubuntu is very similiar to debian
<crimsun> there is pedigree, sure. One simply cannot avoid that (nor would one want to).
<crimsun> heck, Debian's founder is a Canonical employee and works on Ubuntu.
<crimsun> (he's the one committing devmapper/udev/lvm changes)
<pimp^air> how's he called?
<crimsun> sorry, I meant the author of dpkg, not the founder of Debian
<pimp^air> as ian murdock at least isn't involved in the bug i mentioned
<crimsun> no, heh, that would have been interesting
<pimp^air> :)
<pimp^air> btw... what are those udeb-packages? linked with uclibc?
<crimsun> they're for the installer.
<pimp^air> wikipedia gives credits for dpkg to murdock too
<pimp^air> :)
<crimsun> too many people have touched dpkg
<pimp^air> :)
<crimsun> heck, Scott (keybuk) has touched it, too, and he's the upstart architect
<pimp^air> ok... however cryptsetup is broken
<crimsun> are you testing current feisty?
<crimsun> it's known-broken in previous releases
<pimp^air> i isnstalled the version from feisty compiled on edga
<pimp^air> edgy
<crimsun> how is yours interacting?
<crimsun> are you doing luks+lvm root?
<pimp^air> and the reason it's broken is, that it relies on binaries located in /usr/bin..
<pimp^air> no just luks+lvm /home
<pimp^air> but /usr isn't mounted when cryptsetup is started...
<pimp^air> so it fails
<pimp^air> very bad
<crimsun> of course that would be bad
<pimp^air> and that happens to feisty users too, if they happen to have /usr on a separate volume
<crimsun> with the latest devmapper+lvm changes
<crimsun> ?
<grazie> crimsun: how come known broken packages are still available from the repos?
<pimp^air> those changes sure won't affect the place openvt lies
<crimsun> grazie: we don't touch FROZEN, released distributions.
<pimp^air> crimsun: but if they are broken people would be pleased to see them fixed... the way security-fixes are provided
<pimp^air> https://launchpad.net/upstart/+bug/62751
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62751 in loop-aes-utils "Upstart doesn't activate luks volumes (also non luks) in cryptsetup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<pimp^air> i added a comment down there
<pimp^air> maybe one will notive
<pimp^air> notice
<crimsun> pimp^air: of course, which is why it's being addressed in feisty
<crimsun> feisty is the current development release, not edgy, not dapper, not breezy, not hoary, not warty.
<pimp^air> yes... but if i figure out, that this is a security-hole... would it be adressed then?
<grazie> crimsun: yes, but this package isn't part of the released disro...that's what I can't follow
<crimsun> grazie: because it's not in main, it receives no standard support.
<crimsun> grazie: if you want it fixes, follow the universe SRU process
<crimsun> fixed ^
<pimp^air> but apparently there are lots of users with a problem noone really adresses in edgy
<pimp^air> wouldn't that fact make the policy a bit problematic?
<crimsun> then fix it yourself and follow the universe SRU process
<crimsun> that's why the SRU processes exist
<grazie> crimsun: no, I'm just trying to understand the process
<crimsun> grazie: which process?
<pimp^air> crimsun: i don't want to blame on for what's happening here... i'm just wondering..
<crimsun> pimp^air: I know you're not blaming, and I understand it's frustrating. I'm also not being paid to work on Ubuntu.
<grazie> crimsun: availabity of packages from the repos and not knowning their state without checking for bugs first
<crimsun> grazie: more specifically?
<grazie> crimsun: no sw is bug free, but the apt system doesn't seem to be able to flag serious problems
<pimp^air> i only find that ongoing discussion on the SRU... and link to a current version?
<pimp^air> ok... now i understand the whole "regression" debate in the bug...
<crimsun> pimp^air: you missed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/SRU ?
<pimp^air> found it already... thanks
<pimp^air> but only the first one
<crimsun> grazie: why would apt want anything to do with that?
<crimsun> grazie: and what sw can flag itself as exhibiting critical ones, anyhow?
<crimsun> I can think of a few filesystems, but they're a bit different to your question
<pimp^air> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<pimp^air> i think it's easier to found a Ltd. in germany (which is very hard) than get something broken fixed...
<crimsun> pimp^air: then pitch in and help
<pimp^air> this is a heck of a bureaucracy
<crimsun> that's precisely why I'm a dev; I care about certain things
<pimp^air> :)
<pimp^air> i'll go to bed.... n8
<Prisoner_> hello
<Prisoner_> anyone here?
<Prisoner_> still planning my install
<Prisoner_> hi
<BrendanM> When I go to save a chart as an image in Gnumeric, I get an "Unknown failure while saving image" message. That's about the least helpful error message ever. Any ideas?
<Prisoner_> no idea, haven't tried Gnumeric
<Prisoner_> I'm something of a linux newbie
<Prisoner_> I'm planning an install as soon as I get some free time, plan to dualboot with XP and maybe move away from WIndoze altogether.  Don't want to go to Vista
<BrendanM> Vista seems very unnecessary to me. It does look pretty, though.
<Mlittle> anyone here a wiz with screen resolutions?
<Mlittle> I followed the guide on the forums, and I haven't seen a change in my resolution
<Prisoner_> I'm concerned about the DRM crap in vista
<Prisoner_> what kind of video card are you running?
<BrendanM> Radeon mobility 9000, I think. This is just an old PIII laptop
<BrendanM> oh, sorry, you were talking to Mlittle
<Mlittle> sis integrated I believe
<BrendanM> Mlittle, you wanna post your xorg.conf?
<Mlittle> sure
<Prisoner_> my system is a homebuilt AMDK6 400mhz with384MB RAM and an ATI Radeon VE video card
<grazie> Mlittle: do you run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<BrendanM> I think there's an ubuntuforums pastbin you can use
<BrendanM> Oh, I would just open /etc/X11/xorg.conf in mousepad
<Mlittle> oh yeah? I did no run that command
<Mlittle> did not
<Mlittle> I opened it in the terminal
<BrendanM> that works too
<grazie> Mlittle: read through this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Mlittle> well, I've set the default to 1280x1024 and it's using the setting below that
<Mlittle> i'm checking out this guide now
<grazie> Mlittle: using the tool is much easier than changing /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually
<Mlittle> the tool near the top?
<BrendanM> yeah, most likely. xorg.conf is really annoying
<Mlittle> autodetect?
<Mlittle> hmm ok
<Mlittle> the problem is that it seemed to want me to detect what type of gpu i was running and i'm unfamiliar with this mobo
<Mlittle> so i didn't want to give it the wrong answer
<BrendanM> adding "DCCMode" "on" to my xorg.conf helped my video settings quite a bit, too. I think that enables some sort of autodetect thing.
<BrendanM> But I don't know what cards support it
<Prisoner_> looking at my xorg.conf too, reminds me of windows INI files
<Prisoner_> sorry to talk about windoze, but it helps me to relate this new stuff with something I'm familiar with
<BrendanM> *shrug* I think most people are most familiar with Windows.
<BrendanM> Plus, we're not all anti-Windows zealots.
<BrendanM> I actually think XP is a pretty solid OS. It's just expensive and doesn't run well at all on older hardware.
<Prisoner_> I got sucked in 10+ years ago and after seeing what they've done with Vista, I think it's time for change
<Prisoner_> I've played with a few different linux distros
<Prisoner_> got sucked in partially because windows was what was at work
<Prisoner_> I agree, XP isn't too bad, it's just I don't want to go with Vista in a few years when MS pulls support on XP
<BrendanM> I've been running Xubuntu as my primary OS for about 6 months now, and I'm pretty happy with it. Compatibility with Office formats is surprisingly decent, which is important for work.
<Prisoner_> the only problem I've had with XP is I get random reboots occasionally, usually when I'm working with some video or graphic stuff, not sure if it's a hardware or XP issue
<Prisoner_> that is great to know
<cellofellow> Never really used WinXP here. Was stuck with 98. Now I've used *ubuntu for almost eight months, and tinkered with linux for about a year and half. Love it.
<Prisoner_> my video card is nVidia GeForce 5500 with 128mb RAM
<cellofellow> well supported by the binary drivers
<Prisoner_> I tried to load up some distros on this old 400mhz, none of them wanted to work with it until I saw some kid at our PC Usergroup meeting with Ubuntu so I decided to try it
<Prisoner_> tried Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and Xubuntu, like Xubuntu
<Prisoner_> KDE is a nice desktop, but a little resource heavy, so I went with XFCE Xubuntu
<cellofellow> I don't like GNOME. But XFCE and Fluxbox and KDE are cool. I had Kubuntu on here, but decided to switch.
<Prisoner_> the machine I plan to install it on is a 1.583ghz with 512mb RAM, but I perfer the CPU and RAM resources be devoted to apps, not desktop and OS
<cellofellow> Yeah. Apps are called such for a reason. They are what you use the computer for in the first place.
<cellofellow> if that makes sense
<Prisoner_> that's why I want to use XFCE, according to my research, it doesn't use as much resources as the others
<Prisoner_> I agree with you 100%, your PC is for running apps, not OSes
<cellofellow> :)
<BrendanM> I can't deal with fluxbox, it's way too minimalist for me.
<cellofellow> fluxbox itself is, but with a few helper programs it works great.
<Prisoner_> I found one problem with XFCE so far in its burning software XFBURN
<BrendanM> I like Xfce because it seems like a good compromise between being a "nice" desktop and being lightweight
<Prisoner_> haven't tried fluxbox
<cellofellow> never used it. I don't have a burner. There's always other stuff.
<BrendanM> Yeah, I don't have a burner either.
<Prisoner_> for some reason, at least on this box, XFBurn will burn data, but not ISOs
<BrendanM> I'm sure there's a ton of other burning programs out there.
<cellofellow> XFCE is really nice. A desktop without bloat.
<cellofellow> search in apt and you'll find like 50.
<Prisoner_> I installed K3B and it works fine
<cellofellow> well, K3B is good, but why a KDE app?
<Prisoner_> it was there
<Prisoner_> There are probably better choices I'm sure, but I found it in a repository and decided to try it since others said it was good
<cellofellow> well, it's there so don't bother removing it.
<Prisoner_> the other machine I'm planning to put Xubuntu on has 2 burners in it, one is a CDR/RW burner with DVD Reader, the other burns CDs and DVDs
<Prisoner_> when I put it on my other machine, I might try another CD burn app
<cellofellow> as far as I've heard, K3B is the best.
<grazie> k3b is a great app, but it's out of place on xfce. graveman works well and is light
<Prisoner_> I'll keep that in mind
<Prisoner_> I'm going to use whatever works
<Prisoner_> other than being "out of place," are there any problems running KDE or Gnome apps on a XFCE desktop
<cellofellow> some RAM and HDD consumption by the extra libraries.
<Prisoner_> I'll keep that in mind
<cellofellow> especially with KDE apps, cause they use the Qt graphics toolkit, while GNOME at least still use GTK and don't look out of place.
<Prisoner_> that is good to know, I'll try to stick with XFCE apps when possible
<Mlittle> could i get a recommendation for a light mp3 player?
<cellofellow> xmms
<Prisoner_> it is cool I can run these different kinds of apps
<cellofellow> :) linux is awesome
<Mlittle> xmms as a music player?
<Prisoner_> I'm going to need player(s) that will do CD, MP3, DVD, etc when I install on my other system
<cellofellow> Mlittle: xmms is really light. mp3blaster is curses.
<cellofellow> Mlittle: dunno what else to use xmms for.
<cellofellow> Prisoner_: I use VLC for DVD. and XMMS and Exaile for MP3 and Ogg.
<Prisoner_> ok
<Mlittle> well i'm using banshee for its iPod abilities, but if I don't need that it's too big
<cellofellow> Exaile then
<Prisoner_> I also plan to burn DVDs from MPEG video, nothing bootlegged, strictly legal
<cellofellow> it's not in repos, but there is a deb package on exaile.org
<cellofellow> Mlittle: Exaile does iPods
<Prisoner_> ok
<Mlittle> I'd love to use exaile in that case, if someone doesn't mind walking me through the deb package
<Prisoner_> I have 2 pieces of hardware I'm worried about not working
<cellofellow> Mlittle: do to website, download, open terminal, cd to directory the deb file is in, and run sudo dpkg -i exail....deb
<Prisoner_> an Agere Winmodem and a Primascan Colorado 2400 USB scanner, not finding much on those for Linux out there
<Mlittle> Slow down Cowboy! "cd to directory"?
<cellofellow> cd /home/mlittle/whereyoudownloadedtoo
<Prisoner_> another question, where is a good place to keep data?
<cellofellow> sorry, I sort of assume basic cli knowledge
<cellofellow> Prisoner_: in your home dir. you can organize it however you like
<cellofellow> Prisoner_: XSane should work for the scanner.
<Prisoner_> ok
<Prisoner_> ok
<Prisoner_> I currently have a download foldero n my desktop
<Mlittle> cd /home/mlittle/desktop/downloads
<Mlittle> is not working
<Mlittle> something to do with desktop?
<cellofellow> case sensitive. Desktop on desktop.
<cellofellow> not
<Prisoner_> thanks
<Prisoner_> the other thing I'm worried aobut is my Garmin GPS unit, it connects to my PC using a serial cable
<Mlittle> i think i tried both....
<cellofellow> no idea how to do that.
<Mlittle> nope, i forgot a 'l'
<Mlittle> got it!
<Mlittle> next step?
<cellofellow> type ls
<Mlittle> so, run sudo dpkg -i exaile_0.2.8_i386.deb  ?
<cellofellow> yeah. make it easier on yourself and do exaile<tab key>
<Mlittle> oohh, that's neat
<cellofellow> once that's done, it should be in the multimedia section of your menu
<cellofellow> :) Bash is sweet.
<Mlittle> run command not found
<cellofellow> sure you said dpkg
<cellofellow> ?
<cellofellow> run isn't a command
<Mlittle> ok
<cellofellow> just "sudo ..."
<Mlittle> ohhh, you were using a verb up above
<BrendanM> quotes are helpful.
<BrendanM> yep
<cellofellow> :)
<cellofellow> yeah, sorry
<Mlittle> oh boy! it's working
<cellofellow> :)
<BrendanM> haha
<BrendanM> one cool thing about Linux is you almost never have to reboot when installing software
<cellofellow> 'cept like a new version of Linux itself.
<Prisoner_> I just installed some software from a repository
<cellofellow> nice
<Prisoner_> now where did it put it?
<cellofellow> wherever. usually it's got a launcher in the menu somewhere.
<Prisoner_> put some GPS software on it
<cellofellow> most packages put an executable in /usr/bin, background binary files in /usr/lib, source files (if available) in /usr/src, and non-executable other files in /usr/share.
<BrendanM> you can also go into synaptic, and check "properties" for the package
<BrendanM> and one of the tabs will tell you all the files it installed and where it put them
<cellofellow> just calls dpkg -L packagename
<BrendanM> Oh, I've been meaning to ask this, is there a good GUI for editing the menu? "Settings...menu editor" doesn't really work, so I've just manually making .desktop files in /usr/share/applications
<cellofellow> that's the way I do it. A tip. /home/yourname/.local/share/applications/ takes precedence over /usr/share/applications and doesn't need root to edit.
<BrendanM> oh, that is convenient
<BrendanM> Is that something that's going to be fixed/improved for Feisty you think?
<cellofellow> no. XFCE 4.4 stable is pretty much the same, just more stable than the Beta 2 in Edgy. 4.5 might fix that.
<Prisoner_> thank I found one of the pices of software
<Prisoner_> now this thing won't execute, bummer
<cellofellow> what is it you're trying to execute?
<Prisoner_> gpsbabel
<Prisoner_> found the executable, but it won't run
<cellofellow> just type gpsbabel in the run dialog "Alt+F2"
<Prisoner_> nothing happening yet
<cellofellow> open a terminal and see what errors you get.
<Prisoner_> should I run it in a terminal window?
<cellofellow> yeah
<cellofellow> it will tell you things
<Prisoner_> how exactly
<cellofellow> type gpsbabel
<cellofellow> terminal is Applications => System
<cellofellow> is in
<Prisoner_> ahh I think I see what happened, these aren't GUI apps, they are command line
<cellofellow> oh, hehe
<cellofellow> is there an xgpsbabel?
<Prisoner_> typical noob screwup
<cellofellow> !gpsbabel
<ubotu> gpsbabel: GPS file conversion plus transfer to/from GPS units. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.7-1 (edgy), package size 212 kB, installed size 528 kB
<BrendanM> that'll do it. There might be a gui frontend too
<Prisoner_> I do a little geocaching and want a linux app for it
<Prisoner_> I can probably deal with command line, but GUI would be nice
<Prisoner_> gotten spoiled by it
<cellofellow> I keep moving from GUI, which I've used since forever, to CLI.
<Prisoner_> need to check out now, been fun
<Prisoner_> cya later
<cellofellow> ok
<cellofellow> byebye.
<cellofellow> anybody here know how to use good old-fashioned UNIX mail? I'm trying to give my brother a message.
<cellofellow> there isn't any /var/mail/username maildirs. how do I fix that?
<stinger_au> yo
<stinger_au> Question: does Xubuntu support DVB ?
<cellofellow> dvb?
<stinger_au> digital TV
<stinger_au> does it support winfast DTV1000
<stinger_au> ok different question what about bandwidth allocation ?
<cellofellow> all a bit over my particular head
<stinger_au> k
<PuMpErNiCkLe> stinger_au: re dvb: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/misc/dvb-utils
<cellofellow> thanks PuMpErNiCkLe
<huang> how to config "xfce4-session-logout" so that "suspend" is linked to "acpitool -s" ?
<lan56> hello; I am trying to install xubuntu, and when I run ntfsresize off of the livecd to try and partition to have a dual boot computer, ntfsresize crashes and aborts with the error message "*** glibc detected *** double free or corrupted"
<lan56> it happens every time, and I don't know what to do
<lan56> any help?
<lan56> or even any information at all about this error would be much appreciated :)
<Mlittle> wish I could help you man, I'm a noob too
<Mlittle> you could try the #ubuntu forums, it might be more active
<Commander-Crowe> whats the problem?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I'd recommend running a few repair tools from within windows.  e.g; defrag, and a disk diagnostic utility.  Wacked out partitions can sometimes cause that error.
<lan56> well I do have "at least" 14 bad sectors
<lan56> but I have defragged twice in windows and run chkdsk /r /f
<lan56> and both of those went fine, so I am out of ideas
<lan56> Mlittle: I have asked there about 10 mins ago, there are too many ongoing discussions though, so mine was ignored
<lan56> perhaps I should just try defragging again or maybe running chkdsk again?
<lan56> or something else maybe
<lan56> it does it a few minutes after it says "Resetting $LogFile ... (this might take a while)"
<lan56> it says that, works for a few minutes, then crashes
<huang> how to config "xfce4-session-logout" so that "suspend" is linked to "acpitool -s" ?
<maxamillion> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<maxamillion> :)
<maxamillion> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for MP3 players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio.  See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<maxamillion> interesting ....
<esc_on_anakin> morning
<munk3h> does anyone here use tomboy in the current version of xubuntu?
<munk3h> I take that as a no.
<munk3h> I'm having trouble with it. Seems that it doesn't display it's tray icon in the System Tray, so I can't use it.
<munk3h> wow, it's dead in here. Maybe #lugradio has some action
<stinger_au> yo
<stinger_au> where can i find out what the different install methods mean ?
<Dh3Y0> !zynaddsubfx
<ubotu> zynaddsubfx: Realtime software synthesizer for Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.1-4 (edgy), package size 949 kB, installed size 2172 kB
<munk3h> does anyone here use tomboy in the current version of xubuntu?
<Dh3Y0> hi i just timed out while tryin to install a couple of software packages
<Dh3Y0> how do i fix the missing installation files????????
<Dh3Y0> nvm got it fixed
<Laibsch> Hi
<Laibsch> Any VoIP'ers around?
<gabkdlly> yes
<Laibsch> What is a good softphone for Ubuntu?
<gabkdlly> Ekiga is standard, but I use Twinkle
<Laibsch> The ones I have seen so far are all lacking here or there.
<Laibsch> gabkdlly: I have both installed, but there are things I miss in both of them.
<Laibsch> I may be overlooking something but it seems that for example you cannot have a buddy list with either of them or can you?
<Laibsch> What I have not yet figured out with ekiga for example is how to choose which provider to use for calling.
<Laibsch> This is not such a big deal when calling VoIP to VoIP, but it becomes an issue when only some of your accounts can do VoIP to landline.
<Laibsch> gabkdlly: Do you have a solution?
<gabkdlly> Ekiga integrates with Evolution's addressbook, but as far as I know there is such thing as a buddy list that tells you who is online. I could be wrong though
<gabkdlly> ekiga->edit->accounts   lets you choose which account is supposed to be your default, or activate or deactivate accounts
<adrian15> I need information on how to convert a xubuntu into a fluxbuntu.
<gabkdlly> twinkle has a pull down menu that lets you pick which account you want to use right now
<adrian15>  I need information on how to convert a xubuntu into a fluxbuntu. Do you have the command? Or an url to the explanation? Thank you.
<Laibsch> gabkdlly: Well, that is true.  But changing the default account that way every time is quite a pain.
<Laibsch> Yes, twinkle is easy in that respect.
<TheSheep> adrian15: try asking on #fluxbuntu
<adrian15> TheSheep: good answer
<nicolah> Hi guys, I'd like to setup the autologin with xubuntu
<nicolah> is it possible ?
<nicolah> I use the "login window preferences" and I set Enable Automatic Login and write down my username. Then this setting gets ignored
<nicolah> should I enable the Timed Login ? (I don't even know what it is)
<munk3h> hello
<carl_> my kbd shortcuts stopped working in xfce .. they work in gnome though .. the shortcuts are enabled in beryl .. its the win key that wont work .. someone know of a remedy for this
<TheSheep> carl_: gnome (metcity), beryl and xfce are separate programs using separate shortuct settings
<carl_> TheSheep: yes i know that... but im using beryl in both xfce and gnome .. and it only reacts to the winkey in gnome
<carl_> actually it seems as if it wont recognize the winkeys at all.. when i try mapping it in the native shortcuts handling.. it reacts to other buttons though
<Jeff_> i have a problem, it's very simple but i guess i am just an idiot or to pissed off to think straight
<Jeff_> So i run this on my laptop
<Jeff_> it has built in wireless and the only way to make the wireless connect is to scan for the networks available, then go to the network settings and change the essid before it will connect, is there not a program that should automatically configure and connect my wireless settings
<michaelpo> i tried xubuntu 7.04beta on a p2 128mb ram machine... it booted halfway then stopped... what's wrong
<grazie> michaelpo: the desktop (live) cd?
<michaelpo> yes... livecd
<grazie> michaelpo: you should really be using the alternate cd with only 128M of ram
<michaelpo> ok... i will download thealternatecd.... thanks...
<nicolah> which permissions should have /home directory ?
<nicolah> to allow xfce4 to use it
<munk3h> Do you mean "which permissions should /home directory have to allow xfce4 to use it
<nicolah> yes I do
<munk3h> Mine is
<munk3h> drwxr-xr-x   4 root   root   4096 2006-10-18 16:33 home
<nicolah> I have to use chmod what to set it like that ?
<munk3h> chmod 755 <directory name>
<munk3h> doh, person has gone
<nicolah> in thunar, if you click on a file/folder then select properties. In the permissions tab there's an option called "other files" which others file is referred to ?
<Mlittle> So i'm running xubuntu off an 800mhz Duron, and that poor thing goes flat out the second anything happens.  The whole system feels somewhat sluggish, is there anything I can do to go easier on the cpu?
<hyper_ch> Mlittle: deactive service you don't need
<hyper_ch> enable 3d
<hyper_ch> use a different desktop
<hyper_ch> turn off the gui and use only cli
<Mlittle> lol no gui is not an option
<Mlittle> but thanks for those tips
<hyper_ch> how much ram have you got?
<hyper_ch> and what is sluggish?
<hyper_ch> I tend to think 800mhz should be fine
<hyper_ch> 256mb ram/800mhz should really be fine
<grazie> Mlittle: do you know how to use top?
<Mlittle> i've got 256/800
<Mlittle> grazie: I don't
<hyper_ch> Mlittle: open a shell window and enter "top"
<hyper_ch> Mlittle: and you'll see what are the most cpu-intense tasks running
<Mlittle> ohhh interesting
<Mlittle> mostly firefox and python
<grazie> firefox!
<Mlittle> yeah, 22%
<Mlittle> well, 15-22
<hyper_ch> firefox is a memory hog... sometimes it needs to be restarted
<Mlittle> 18% of mem
<Mlittle> i cut the cache down to 25mb
<hyper_ch> ???
<hyper_ch> what do you mean you cut the cache down?
<hyper_ch> how much swap do you have?
<Mlittle> swap's low
<Mlittle> 90/493 used
<Mlittle> *90/439
<siegfried__> Hello! Is there a good web page that describes the differences between debian and xubuntu, kunbutu and other variants?
<grazie> siegfried__: ubuntu=base os + gnome, kubuntu=base os + kde, xubuntu=base os + xfce
<siegfried__> Thanks grazie. And what what about debian v. ubuntu?
<grazie> siegfried__: x vs y doesn't really apply
<siegfried__> Is ubuntu derived from debian? I thought it was.
<grazie> siegfried__: ubuntu was originally based on the long established distro debian, yes
<BrendanM> Does anyone know how to enable window transparency?
<Akuma_> is it possible to select lilo when installing xubuntu?
<rippawallet> am pissed off now
<rippawallet> lol
<rippawallet> Anyone there?
<grazie> BrendanM: yes, maxamillion was going to put something on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu....I'll just check
<grazie> me
<rippawallet> Anyone know how to fix the no root file system error
<rippawallet> on installation
<rippawallet> on the livecd
<rippawallet> lol
<rippawallet> :)?
<grazie> if the livecd is broken through it away
<rippawallet> no
<rippawallet> its not broken
<rippawallet> its a bug
<rippawallet> apparerntly
<rippawallet> not on the cd
<rippawallet> but on the iso
<grazie> edgy? 6.10?
<rippawallet> 6.06
<grazie> what's the known bug?
<rippawallet> in the install program
<rippawallet> when i get to partition discs
<rippawallet> and mount my partition for xubuntu as /
<rippawallet> it says no root system file
<grazie> BrendanM: I can't see it on the wiki, I'll chase it up...hopefully something there in the next few days
<rippawallet> ive read about it other places
<rippawallet> but no solution
<grazie> rippawallet: i don't know dapper, so i've no solution either
<rippawallet> :(
<rippawallet> bad shit always are happen to me =(
<grazie> but i vaguely remember someone mentioning this...maybe TheSheep knows
<rippawallet> TheSheep: you around?
<TheSheep> rippawallet: yes?
<rippawallet> lol
<rippawallet> ^^
<rippawallet> maybe i will give the 6.10 one a go..
<grazie> TheSheep: telepathy time...?
<TheSheep> http://www.oreillynet.com/onlamp/blog/2006/10/ubuntu_edgy_install_frustratio.html
<rippawallet> thanks TheSheep ill have a read
<TheSheep> rippawallet: here is the fix:
<TheSheep> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1700787
<TheSheep> rippawallet: use mousepad instead of gedit
<rippawallet> ok thanks
<rippawallet> err
<rippawallet> will that kubuntu fix work
<rippawallet> for xubuntu
<rippawallet> nope
<rippawallet> i tried that one yesterday
<rippawallet> lol
<rippawallet> didnt work
<TheSheep> rippawallet: maybe you didn't follow the instructions closely?
<rippawallet> instructions for what
<rippawallet> no
<rippawallet> i did
<TheSheep> well, you can try the alternate cd hen
<TheSheep> then
<rippawallet> i think
<rippawallet> what does it mean by Make sure you leave the indentation in before the word "pass".  Save the file, close it, and then you can run the installer.
<TheSheep> it's another download though
<rippawallet>                       ^^
<TheSheep> rippawallet: indentation means that the word 'pass' should have more spaces before it than the 'if' on the previous line
<rippawallet> hmm orite
<rippawallet> maybe ill try that
<TheSheep> rippawallet: there are more posts in that thread on the forum, seem like people have more solutions
<rippawallet> thanks
<fxr> can u burn audio cds' from mp3's with xfburn or do i need a different app?
<xxl3w> After I run rdesktop at fullscreen how do i switch back to x-windows without logging out of the terminal service session?
<rippawallet> ok
<rippawallet> so the fix worked
<rippawallet> but now i get different errors
<rippawallet> when its installing files
<rippawallet> which makes me sad :(
<rippawallet> :-[
<Mlittle> ;(
<TheSheep> rippawallet: well, my mind-reading abilities have their limits, do tell what kind of errors you get.
<rippawallet> :(
<rippawallet> err
<rippawallet> i forgot
<rippawallet> one sec
<rippawallet> XD
<rippawallet> what file system do swap partitions need to be
<xxl3w> my question has to be easier :P
<TheSheep> swap
<xxl3w> nvm, no it's not.
<rippawallet> orite
<rippawallet> linux-swap?
<TheSheep> yes
<rippawallet> ok
<rippawallet> here are my errors
<TheSheep> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rippawallet> i know i know
<TheSheep> :)
<rippawallet> :P
<rippawallet> err
<rippawallet> okay......
<rippawallet> now install doesnt run
<rippawallet> LOL
<TheSheep> kewl
<rippawallet> missing command to run
<rippawallet> XD
<rippawallet> ok
<rippawallet> ill reboot
<rippawallet> sec
<TheSheep> rippawallet: when you boot the live cd, there is an option in the menu to check the cd for defects
<TheSheep> rippawallet: good to just make sure :)
<rippawallet> i took no notice of it
<rippawallet> i wil ldo it
<rippawallet> thanks :P
<rippawallet> probably my PC being gay
<rippawallet> _
<TheSheep> rippawallet: naah, it would be a mac ;)
<xxl3w> my PC is asexual
<TheSheep> mine is a she
<TheSheep> most of it
<xxl3w> lol
<xxl3w> you wouldn't happen to have any ideas about my question, eh?
<TheSheep> xxl3w: you'd have to ask it first, I'm afraid
<TheSheep> xxl3w: ah, I see it now, sorry
<xxl3w> lol :P
<xxl3w> i just read the manual
<xxl3w> i have two options i'm about to try///
<TheSheep> xxl3w: the original windows rdesktop used alt+ctrl+del for special stuff, afair
<TheSheep> xxl3w: try f11 or f12
<TheSheep> xxl3w: or just read the decomuntation ^^)
<Joe-C> Excuse me, I just installed Xubuntu on my computer.  I dont know how to switch to Windows (I partitioned my computer.), and I dont know how to change my keyboard settings.  (It is set to Canadian English, I want American English.)
<TheSheep> !keyboard
<ubotu> To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<TheSheep> Joe-C: to boot to windows, press 'esc' when your computer boots, then select weindows from the menu
<Joe-C> TheSheep:  Thank you very much!
<TheSheep> Joe-C: you can also make the menu always appear or make windows the default
<TheSheep> but who'd want that ;)
<BrendanM> xxl3w, ctrl+alt+enter
<BrendanM> to switch out of full-screen rdesktop
<xxl3w> do tell
<xxl3w> awesome
<xxl3w> gotta try that
<xxl3w> i was thinking today about that.... i mean, i don't see a reason we'd need to use it
<xxl3w> but then again.... it is connecting to win2003 server.
<rippawallet> the cd check returned okay
<xxl3w> that was quick
<rippawallet> TheSheep: ill just run the install now
<xxl3w> i tried it once and after about 30 mins i stopped it
<rippawallet> LOL
<rippawallet> wtfgt
<rippawallet> missing command to run
<rippawallet> is what i get
<rippawallet> unless....
<rippawallet> orite
<rippawallet> it works
<rippawallet> i was doing applications>system>install
<rippawallet> :>
<xxl3w> thank you sir, for your help
<rippawallet> no problem
<xxl3w> lol
<xxl3w> not your help
<xxl3w> bredon
<rippawallet> XD
<rippawallet> brb dinner
<rippawallet> oh
<rippawallet> i can stay a minute
<rippawallet> lol
<rippawallet> ok
<rippawallet> here is the partitioner
<rippawallet> sec
<rippawallet> _
<rippawallet> i always get errors
<rippawallet> hm
<rippawallet> how do i jjoin another server in gaim
<rippawallet> XD
<rippawallet> \server doesnt work
<rippawallet> but a forward slash
<rippawallet> lol
<Joe-C> !keyboard
<ubotu> To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<Joe-C> I went into Setup after restarting my computer, but couldnt figure out how to start Windows again.  Sorry to ask again, but how do I switch back to Windows on a partitioned hard drive?
<Joe-C> When I attempt to edit my xorg.conf file to switch my keyboard layout, it says "Can't open file to write", so when I restart my computer, it goes back to Canadian English, but I want American English.
<maxamillion> Joe-C: how did you attempt to edit the file?
<Joe-C> maxamillion: I found it using Thunar and attempted to edit it in mousepad.
<maxamillion> Joe-C: Alt+F2 will open a run dialog and enter into that "gksudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf" (without the quotes of course)
<maxamillion> Joe-C: it was just because you didn't have file permissions because you need to have root, su, or sudo privilages
<Joe-C> Thank you maxamillion!
<Joe-C> Do you know how to switch partitions?
<maxamillion> switch partitions?
<maxamillion> could you describe what it is you are trying to do?
<Joe-C> Yes, so I can go back to Windows.
<rippawalle1> i think he means
<rippawalle1> choose between windows and ubuntu
<maxamillion> ohhh ....
<rippawalle1> ^^
<Joe-C> That's right, sorry I didn't explain it better.
<maxamillion> Joe-C: did you install windows or linux first?
<Joe-C> Windows.
<maxamillion> Joe-C: no worries :)
<maxamillion> Joe-C: awesome .... ok, just open a terminal and do "sudo update-grub" (again, without the quotes) and then reboot ... it should let you select which one you want at boot time
<Joe-C> maxamillion & rippawalle1: Thank you very much!  I'll go try it!  Will I be able to select it in Setup, or will a menu appear?
<maxamillion> menu will appear
<maxamillion> well ... it should
<Joe-C> Thanks again!
<maxamillion> if it doesn't, just come back and let me know
<rippawalle1> Bye.
<Joe-C> Will do, bye!
<rippawalle1> now for my problems
<rippawalle1> D:
<maxamillion> rippawalle1: shoot
<rippawalle1> none as of yet
<rippawalle1> :D
<maxamillion> oh ... lol
<maxamillion> awesome!
<rippawalle1> but i have a feeling i will get some soon
<rippawalle1> XD
<maxamillion> why, you doing something crazy like recompiling a custom kernel?
<rippawalle1> errr
<rippawalle1> rofl
<rippawalle1> no
<rippawalle1> XD
<rippawalle1> hehe
<rippawalle1> well
<rippawalle1> im trying all different ubuntu types
<rippawalle1> and im trying xubuntu
<rippawalle1> and installing
<rippawalle1> XD
<rippawalle1> but
<rippawalle1> had to edit the python code
<rippawalle1> because of the installation bug
<rippawalle1> __
<maxamillion> rippawalle1: trying different types won't cause problems ... they all use the same ubuntu-base so if one works, then they all should
<maxamillion> python code on install?
<rippawalle1> yars
<rippawalle1> yeah
<maxamillion> huh ... didn't know python controlled the installation
<rippawalle1> theres a python script
<maxamillion> interesting
* maxamillion should know things like this
<rippawalle1> usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/something.py
<rippawalle1> lol
<rippawalle1> like
<rippawalle1> validation.py
<rippawalle1> which see's if the partition you chose is mounted as /
<rippawalle1> and other stuff
<maxamillion> ohhh ok
<rippawalle1> ;D
<rippawalle1> sudo update-grub
<rippawalle1> err
<rippawalle1> wtf
<maxamillion> rippawalle1: ?
<rippawalle1> upubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo update-grub
<rippawalle1> Searching for GRUB installation directory ...
<rippawalle1> No GRUB directory found.
<rippawalle1> is that good
<rippawalle1> >_<
<rippawalle1> well
<maxamillion> is that on a livecd?
<rippawalle1> im still on the livecd
<rippawalle1> yeah
<rippawalle1> ok
* rippawalle1 reboots
<rippawalle1> brb mate
<maxamillion> yeah, you would have to specify the location
<maxamillion> ok
<fijam7> hello
<icheyne> is it worth upgrading to XFCE 4.4?
<icheyne> if so, how do I do it?
<icheyne> I'm at 4.3.99.xxx
<rippawallet> :D
<icheyne> :?
<rippawallet> xubuntu successfully installed
<TheSheep> !yeah
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yeah - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> :/
<TheSheep> !yeahconsole
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yeahconsole - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rippawallet> TheSheep: all installed successfuilly
<rippawallet> :D
<TheSheep> rippawallet: congratulations
<rippawallet> :P
<TheSheep> rippawallet: what were the other errors?
<rippawallet> its fine now
<rippawallet> i just deleted linux partition
<rippawallet> and then clicked use unused space
<rippawallet> or some shit
<rippawallet> lol
<non> An install on a laptop keeps hanging on "Updating anthy.dic" do I need anthy?
* maxamillion is back running xfwm4 at work ... beryl got too annoying and the "oohs and ahhhs" have stopped from the windows using co-workers because it is old news now
<TheSheep> :)
<TheSheep> non: you don't nee anthy
<TheSheep> non: you unless you're Japanese
<fxr> whats the story with these broken kernel updates.. ?? i was gonna have a play with VMWARE tonight, am i safe to do do..?
<non> would anthy load with the normal language stuff?
<Commander-Crowe> who's anna nichole smith?
<Commander-Crowe> oops
<Commander-Crowe> wrong channe;
<Commander-Crowe> l
<cyberyak> she used to work at Hartz Crispy Chicken.
<fxr> arf
<non> shes no one now
<cyberyak> maxamillion, what will you do for an encore? Superkaramba?
<cyberyak> or are they still impressed with the right clicking for a "Start" Menu?
<TheSheep> non: you can stop the generation of anthy dict by going to a second terminal and killing it
<non> TheSheep: OK thanks
<maxamillion> cyberyak: encore ... Superkaramba? ... i am not familiar with either of those
<TheSheep> cyberyak: I spent two weeks trying to set it up on windows :)
<TheSheep> maxamillion: encore=bis, superkaramba=macos dock ripoff
<maxamillion> ah ok
<maxamillion> thanks TheSheep
<cyberyak> sorry, was on the phone-but basically what he said.
<maxamillion> no worries
<cyberyak> In vista, can you get the start menu with a rt. click?
<cyberyak> on the desktop anywhere?
<maxamillion> cyberyak: don't know ... never used vista
<cyberyak> heheheh, I should load beryl and do a Brown Bag Training Session--we had one on Vista a while back.
<grazie_> ...and I hope I never have to use vista
<maxamillion> i wont!!!! they let me run linux at work so even when they do upgrade, i won't be bothered by it unless i have to fix it (which i assume will be far too often)
<rippawallet> how do i add another user
<rippawallet> and xubuntu
<Mlittle> how do you add xubuntu?
<maxamillion> rippawallet: sudo adduser
<rippawallet> thx
<maxamillion> np
<rippawallet> adduser: Only one or two names allowed.
<maxamillion> rippawallet: now many users you trying to add?
<rippawallet> 1
<rippawallet> >_<
<maxamillion> rippawallet: Applications->System->Users and Groups
<rippawallet> thanks
<maxamillion> rippawallet: that's the GUI way ... i'm just a little old school ;)
<rippawallet> lol
<rippawallet> i forgot root pass
<rippawallet> XD
<rippawallet> oh well
<rippawallet> i dont need
<rippawallet> right
<maxamillion> root pass is your pass ... unless you specifically enabled a root account and made a separate password for it
<rippawallet> well
<rippawallet> ii dont know
<rippawallet> im trying to introduce my family to linux
<rippawallet> do you know a good messenger
<rippawallet> not gaim
<cyberyak> there was a good one that I was using....pyEnhanced or something.
<cyberyak> or there is an updated for of that.
<rippawallet> tha nks
<cyberyak> should be at freshmeat.net
<grazie_> maxamillion: do you know if dapper supports compositor?
<cyberyak> yahelite is supposed to run in wine.
<maxamillion> grazie_: sure does
<maxamillion> grazie_: compositor has been around in xfce for years
<cyberyak> what is compositor?
<grazie_> maxamillion: I've done some screencasts for enabling transparency. I'll put them on the wiki
<grazie_> maxamillion: but I can't test with dapper
<rippawallet> do i already have a compiler
<maxamillion> cyberyak: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xfce
<rippawallet> with xubuntu
<maxamillion> rippawallet: no .... use whatever package manager you enjoy best and install the package build-essential
<grazie_> maxamillion: what do you think?
<maxamillion> grazie_: ah, yeah ... dapper should be able the same, i don't have a dapper machine or else i would test for you
<rippawallet> reccomend a good one?
<rippawallet> D:
<maxamillion> rippawallet: for what langauge?
<rippawallet> patoi
<rippawallet> C
<maxamillion> rippawallet: gcc .. it is part of the build-essentials package
<rippawallet> orite
<rippawallet> XD
<maxamillion> rippawallet: never heard of patoi
<rippawallet> its jamaican
<rippawallet> lol
<maxamillion> rippawallet: jamaican for what?
<grazie_> maxamillion: does compositor need to be set up like edgy or does it work out of the box?
<maxamillion> cyberyak: sorry, that was a bad link to answer your question ... this one is better ... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compositing_window_manager
<maxamillion> grazie_: no clue ... i never use it
<barrett9h> Hi.  I installed mplayer from source, using checkinstall.  Now every time I boot, the update manager shows up, telling me to upgrade mplayer.  How do I override it?
<grazie_> anyone using dapper?
<rippawallet> maxamillion: I mean, its a jamican dialect
<rippawallet> XD
<maxamillion> ohhh ok
<maxamillion> grazie_: not that i know of
<grazie_> maxamillion: funny...I get ask about things by dapper users quite often....none around now though!
<maxamillion> grazie_: lol, go figure
<Pekke> maxamillion: hi! i tried to update dapper to egdy yesterday, but it ended up every time with the x11-common dependencies or something. i got my xubuntu updated and working again. i needed to change sources.list back to dapper, and then i did update, upgrade and install. after that i could use the graphical upgrading tool.
<maxamillion> Pekke: noooo!!! don't use the graphical upgrade tool, it has a critical bug and can hurt your system
<Pekke> well, i did it already, and this is working fine now....
<TheSheep> maxamillion: I noticed that *adding* repositories for new version, instead of *replacing* the old repositiories with them makes it go a little smoother
<maxamillion> TheSheep: oh .. interesting
<Pekke> maxamillion: so what bug is in the graphical distribution tool? in the edgyUpgrade-site it says that the command-line upgrading fails easily..
<maxamillion> Pekke: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/68027
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68027 in update-manager "sudo update-manager -c -d crashes during xubuntu upgrade" [High,Confirmed] 
#xubuntu 2007-02-09
<stinger_au> morning
<stinger_au> Question: is there a install manual for ubuntu
<stinger_au> what does OEM mode mean and LTSP server mode mean ?
<maxamillion> stinger_au: install manual ... yes, what those things mean i have no idea but lemme get you a link for the install manual
<stinger_au> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingXubuntu
<stinger_au> i have found this
<stinger_au> so far
<maxamillion> yeah, that's the one i was going to give you actually
<stinger_au> still does not explain what the different options are :(
<maxamillion> yeah, i dunno
<LordGamer> anyone know if the Ubuntu DVD installs the wireless client like Ubuntu Mint does?
<MagicFab> stinger_au, OEM lets you do a default install where only language, password  and a few questions remain for a user to answer
<MagicFab> stinger_au, LTSP let you setup a local client /server setup (like  classroom)
<maxamillion> LordGamer: which wireless client? ... there are a few of them
<LordGamer> doesnt really matter
<LordGamer> just need one
<maxamillion> LordGamer: i use wifi-radar ... i like that one alot, you going to be running gnome or xfce?
<LordGamer> gnome
<LordGamer> does that show the connected icon by the clock?
<maxamillion> LordGamer: nope, you want http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<LordGamer> oh ok that right!
<LordGamer> I knew that :(
<maxamillion> LordGamer: and i don't think that is installed by default (but i could be wrong) and if it isn't, it is in the repositories and can be installed via synaptic, apt-get, or aptitude
<maxamillion> LordGamer: i don't use gnome so i'm not sure what all they have changed since 5.10
<LordGamer> ok cool
<LordGamer> what are u using?
<maxamillion> xfce
<LordGamer> why?
<maxamillion> hence xubuntu ;)
<maxamillion> LordGamer: i like it better
<LordGamer> :P
<LordGamer> never thought about the x :P
<LordGamer> I dont think there is a gubuntu :P
<maxamillion> LordGamer: no, ubuntu uses gnome by default but kubuntu and xubuntu are "branch" or "child" distros which use different configurations (kde and xfce respectively)
<LordGamer> ah
<grazie> maxamillion: let me know what you think...http://linuxgrazie.brinkster.net/XubuntuTransparency.html
<maxamillion> grazie: oh awesome, thanks ... i'll keep that in mind
<grazie> maxamillion: wanted to put it on the wiki, but didn't seem to fit in really
* maxamillion bookmarks it
<grazie> maxamillion: let me know if it works when you get a chance
<maxamillion> grazie: ok
<maxamillion> grazie: yeah, its good
<linux_> i can't install xubuntu in either normal or graphics mode because it won't recognize my video card (an old 4 MB one)
<linux_> any suggestions?
<linux_> anyone in here?
<linux_> darn, can't even start xubuntu on the lowest graphics settings
<linux_> is there a way to set the refresh rate slower than 60 Hz when installing Xubuntu 6.10?
<bigredradio> I'm trying to add a sudo app to the launcher. Anyone know how I can do this? Basically run an app as root from the launcher.
<linux_> don't think anyone is in here bigredradio
<neozen> .......i think the solution you're looking for is gsudo
<bigredradio> neozen: I don't have it installed. I'll give it a try but this is for xfce not gnome.
<linux_> anyone now how to set the refresh rate to install xubuntu?
<linux_> in the boot options
<Prestwick> Heya, I've got an atheros based wifi card arriving tomorrow, how good is xubuntu with madwifi?
<neozen> bigred: ::nods:: xfce might work w/ it
<neozen> ...haven't really messed w/ it much
<neozen> ....could always just have it open in a terminal
<neozen> and then just punch in your password into the terminal when standard sudo asks for it
<neozen> but there's got to be a better way
<neozen> ...since synaptic/etc know to ask for your password so they can access the proper files
<stinger_au> linux_, i would do it in the xorg.confg file
<stinger_au> linux_, i am new to xubuntu installing it now but i run gentoo on my desktop
<Prestwick> any answers on the madwifi front yet guys?
<Prestwick> Any at all...? Guess not :<
<bigredradio> Prestwick: missinged the question
<bigredradio> s/missinged/missed
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bigredradio: gksudo will give you the graphical password prompt.
<Prestwick> Oh sorry ^^;
<Prestwick> Heya, I've got an atheros based wifi card arriving tomorrow (a Netgear WG511T), how good is xubuntu with madwifi?
<bigredradio> PuMpErNiCkLe: Thanks. I updated sudoers to not need a passwd. Not secure, but I am the only users.
<stinger_au> during the install it never asked me to set the root password ?
<stinger_au> is there a default root password
<neozen> prest ...to my knowledge works just fine
<Prestwick> Ah okay, thanks Neozen ^^
<neozen> seen a metric #$@load of tutorials regarding it on the ubuntu forums
<neozen> sudo aptitude install network-manager-gnome
<neozen> and run nm-applet
<neozen> ...and perhaps it will work for you as mine did
<neozen> <---- has an intel pro 3945abg
<neozen> I'll look around for you
<Prestwick> Okay, I'll install that now and try it when I get it tomorrow
<neozen> makes it really easy (if it works)
<neozen> you get system-tray point and click networking
<Prestwick> yeah its working. I'm testing it on my wired connection
<neozen> according to this: http://www.technudgelive.com/linux/?page_id=10 that particular card is supported by the kernel
<Prestwick> Oh excellent, thanks Neozen, how can I get nm-applet to start automatically? Just save the session when I close?
<neozen> yeah
<neozen> ..that'd do it
<Prestwick> okay, excellent :)
<neozen> *should
<Prestwick> Thanks for the help then! :)
<neozen> ....hello
<syd> hello ...anyone else having problems with download speed for flashplayer ?
<neozen> ...I haven't noticed any issues
<neozen> then again.... I'm still using an older flashplayer
<syd> i have  a broadband connection and ftp download from macromedia is about 2kbs
<neozen> hmmmm
<neozen> eww
<neozen> allo unikon
<unikon> hello there
<stinger_au> yo
<stinger_au> i have a radeon video card which i am trying to install
<stinger_au> i installed the drivers
<stinger_au> but still got very bad refresh rate
<neozen> hmm
<stinger_au> and xorg.conf does not seem to have been updated
<neozen> have you tried easyubuntu?
<stinger_au> ?
<neozen> just a sec
<stinger_au> i have gentoo running on my desktop
<stinger_au> so if you have a howto for radeon install for xubuntu i will be happy
<neozen> ......oh
<neozen> yeah
<neozen> I have one for xubuntu
<stinger_au> he he i.e i am not such a big noob
<neozen> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<neozen> ....go there
<neozen> ...download the package
<neozen> ..install
<neozen> add the specified key to the registry
<neozen> *key area..... you know what I mean
<unikon> anyone using a all in one printer,flatbed scanner,copier  with Xubuntu Dapper
<neozen> and then go the system menu
<neozen> ...select easyubuntu
<neozen> go into the system tab...
<stinger_au> hmm is this going to bloat my distro ?
<neozen> lol
<neozen> not really
<neozen> ....should only install stuff needed to do what the individual options promise
<neozen> in the system tab... select the ati checkbox
<neozen> and push ok
<neozen> ...you may have to enter your password
<neozen> ....it should do all the work
<stinger_au> so is there a normal way to install radeon drivers ?
<neozen> ...probably
<neozen> ....that's just the method I've used with success thusfar
<stinger_au> k
<stinger_au> well the whole idea about linux is to learn things i guess i do that with my gentoo install, so if this is how things are done in ubuntu ill give it a try
<neozen> yeah
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It's just an automation tool.  You can do it manually if you want.
<neozen> I've just never done it
<PuMpErNiCkLe> fwiw, the radeon driver is pre-installed.  fglrx, the binary ati driver, is the one that isn't.
* neozen chuckles
<neozen> ...I stand corrected
<neozen> (no ati card here)
<stinger_au> lol
<neozen> working yet?
<stinger_au> installing this easy thing
<neozen> yeah
<neozen> obviously end-user oriented
<neozen> ...but... it works
<neozen> ....provided nothing goes wrong
<stinger_au> lol i am use to gentoo
<stinger_au> have to do everything yourself
* neozen nods
<stinger_au> and lots of howtos
<neozen> well... welcome to ubuntu
<stinger_au> lol
<stinger_au> well this is my server
<stinger_au> webmin sounded very nice
<neozen> ::shrugs::
<neozen> I just ssh
<neozen> but if it works for you
<neozen> ...go for it
<stinger_au> well it saying that the ati drivers are all ready installed
<stinger_au> hmm
<neozen> ok
<neozen> here's where I shut up
<neozen> sorry mon
<neozen> what are you getting the bad framerate in?
<stinger_au> ok there fixed
<stinger_au> i just had to update the xorg.conf
<stinger_au> ok so this packages manager apt-get
<stinger_au> it does not have the full list of programs in it by the looks of it
<neozen> yes
<stinger_au> webmin is not listed
<neozen> ..though I recommend aptitude
<stinger_au> do i have to add more sources to it ?
<neozen> yes
<neozen> there are two ways
<neozen> ...gui
<neozen> ..or terminal
<stinger_au> i like terminal
<neozen> kk
<stinger_au> where can i update there package source
<neozen> sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<stinger_au> sweet
<neozen> look for the universe repository
<neozen> ..uncomment it
<neozen> save file
<neozen> then run sudo aptitude update
<neozen> then sudo aptitude install webmin
<neozen> if its in the repositories
<neozen> ..it will be installed
<stinger_au> what is aptitude ?
<neozen> a front end to apt-get
<stinger_au> gui based ?
<neozen> can be
<neozen> ..but works just fine from the command-line
<stinger_au> whats wrong with just apt-get ?
<neozen> ok
<neozen> ...for example
<neozen> ...lets say you install a kde app
<neozen> ...like kate
<neozen> ...kate requires kde libraries
<neozen> ...so apt-get will get those along with the kate package
<neozen> ....if you decide you don't want it anymore
<stinger_au> yeah
<neozen> ..and apt-get purge kate
<stinger_au> yeah
<neozen> ...those libraries won't get purged
<stinger_au> oh
<neozen> if you install w/ aptitude
<neozen> it remembers what things it installed along with a package
<neozen> and will remove them if they are no longer used
<neozen> by anything else you have installed with aptitude
<neozen> ...this... is a good thing
<neozen> thus.. I use aptitude instead of apt-get
<neozen> syntax is still the same for the command line of aptitude as for apt-get
<stinger_au> sweet
<stinger_au> ok sounds good
<neozen> hmm
<neozen> doesn't appear to be a package named webmin in the repositories
<neozen> are you sure you have the name right?
<stinger_au> http://ubuntulinuxhowto.blogspot.com/2006/06/setup-your-computer-to-be-router.html
<stinger_au> how do i start up ssh
* neozen nods
<neozen> as in ssh server?
<stinger_au> its not in /etc/init.d
<neozen> or ssh client?
<stinger_au> server
<stinger_au> sshd
<stinger_au> so i can ssh into the server
<neozen> just a sec
<stinger_au> instead of comming backwards and forwards to my computer
<neozen> you have to install it
<neozen> probably isn't installed by default
<stinger_au> arr ok
<neozen> ...look in the repositories
<neozen> aptitude search sshd
<neozen> got it
<neozen> sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<neozen> ..that'll install it ... generate keys... set it for autostart
<neozen> ...and start the daemon
<neozen> ......package managers are nice
<neozen> sorry for the delay
<stinger_au> oh
<stinger_au> i did apt-get install ssh
<stinger_au> lol
<stinger_au> and yeah when i try to ssh in i get nusty message
<neozen> yeah
<stinger_au> IT IS POSSIBLE THAT SOMEONE IS DOING SOMETHING NASTY!
<neozen> LOL
<neozen> so just run the command I told you
<neozen> and type Y when appropriate
<neozen> it will be completely set up
<neozen> got it?
<stinger_au> i ran the command
<stinger_au> it says that packages where held back
* neozen nods
<neozen> you might want to sudo aptitude upgrade
<neozen> ..that'll update all packages currently installed to the most up-to-date versions
<neozen> it will take awhile
<neozen> particularly if you haven't done it before
<stinger_au> oh
<stinger_au> lol
<stinger_au> k
<stinger_au> yeah thats like a emerge --update --world --deep in gentoo
<neozen> ah
<stinger_au> so packages are held back if things are not kept upto date
<stinger_au> well ssh seems to be installed
<stinger_au> but no keys are setup i think
<neozen> aptituding openssh-server should set up keys
<neozen> *generate keys automatically
<stinger_au> k
<neozen> it did for me
<stinger_au> so how is this differnt from just ssh
<stinger_au> i guess ssh is just the service
* neozen shrugs
<neozen> ...i know openssh-server works
<neozen> ...and does the right things
<neozen> once i learned that.... I stopped worrying about it
* neozen grins
<stinger_au> lol
<stinger_au> k
<stinger_au> how do i make aptitude show why it held packages back ?
<neozen> I don't know
<neozen> ..but usually it holds things back b/c you haven't told it to upgrade them
<stinger_au> do you run a server ?
<neozen> yes
<stinger_au> you should check out this webmin :)
<neozen> ubuntu-server edgy based
<stinger_au> sounds cool
<stinger_au> do you have QoS setup ?
* neozen blinks
<stinger_au> i want a proxy server with QoS
<neozen> unless it was set up by default.... no
<stinger_au> k
<neozen> not something i've worried about ...
<neozen> (home server)
<stinger_au> Qos is used to allocate bandwidth
<neozen> yeah
<neozen> I know what its for
<neozen> ..just haven't messed w/ it
<stinger_au> so you can have your torrents going full speed and still surf the net full speed
<stinger_au> k
<neozen> anything else I could help you with?
<neozen> (compiler design class is almost over.... and after that ... away go I)
<stinger_au> a pizza with heavy everything would be nice
* stinger_au says with a smile
* neozen chuckles
<stinger_au> but thanks man you been a big help
<neozen> ...tell me about it
<stinger_au> what degree you doing ?
<neozen> Computer Science
<stinger_au> he he me too
<stinger_au> what year ?
<neozen> senior
<neozen> ...scary scary
<stinger_au> ?
<stinger_au> is that 1,2,3 ?
<neozen> 4
<stinger_au> oh
<neozen> (america)
<stinger_au> 4 year degree is it ?
<neozen> yeah
<stinger_au> oh
<stinger_au> i am in Australia
<stinger_au> i am in my 3rd year
<neozen> ah
<neozen> <--- is in chicago
<stinger_au> got 3 subjects to get to complete the degree
<neozen> DePaul University
<stinger_au> here its a 3 year degree
<stinger_au> wit the option for hours which is anther year
* neozen nods
<stinger_au> hope to get a job though after i finish it here has picked up over the last 2 years - student numbers in all uni's are down alot!
<neozen> hmm
<stinger_au> how about over there ?
<neozen> ..........
<neozen> job market for comp-sci picking back up over here
<neozen> ....but still kind of scary
<stinger_au> we had a IT crash here - hard to get a good it job like 2002 - 2003
* neozen nods
<stinger_au> yeah
<neozen> same here... bigtime
<neozen> had a lot of friends become instantly jobless
<neozen> ...better not happen again
<neozen> I'll move
<stinger_au> its gone the other way for us here - lol no one wants to do comsci but the demand is still growing - lol it never stopped its only people that thought it stopped
<stinger_au> ouch
<stinger_au> whats the AVG going starting rate for a IT grad over there ?
<stinger_au> here is about 40 - 45k
<neozen> same here
<stinger_au> k guess must be same around the world then
<neozen> but it can go higher if you know people / get a good job
<stinger_au> yeah
<stinger_au> of course
<neozen> ....that's what this university promised of course
<neozen> ....connections
<stinger_au> 1 -3 years exp its about 50 - 60 k
* neozen nods
<stinger_au> 3 -5 years exp its about 60 - 80k
<stinger_au> LOL
* neozen grins
<neozen> I didn't do this for the money
<stinger_au> yeah well my uni has had to sack more than half of its staff over the last 2 years
<neozen> ...but it'll be nice to have a bit
<stinger_au> all uni have had to cutback in IT
<stinger_au> they grew to fast during the boom
<neozen> yeah
<stinger_au> and now have shrunk to fast too
<stinger_au> I got to Monash Clayton
<stinger_au> dont know if you have herd of Monash
<neozen> nope
<stinger_au> k
<stinger_au> well its like a top uni here
<neozen> ah
<neozen> well.. its time to go
<neozen> ..take care you
<stinger_au> see ya m8
<pirate-king> what is the smallest pc you can run on?
<pirate-king> what is the smallest pc you can run xubuntu on?
<Nuked> how do I set conky so that it does not overlap xfdesktop?
<Berg> hello
<Berg> I need to request help for installing xubuntu
<Berg> on an old gateway currently running windows 98
<Berg> anyone here able to provide support?
<crimsun> with what precisely do you need assistance?
<Berg> well something weird happens when I try and install it. The little mouse with the bars goes by and I get some text
<Berg> then my CD is running but there is nothing there
<Berg> to be more precise:
<Berg> I put the CD in
<Berg> decide to install
<Berg> the mouse goes and the bar moves
<Berg> I get two messages and an OK
<Berg> then it goes black and no text appears
<Berg> and this is from a CD I downloaded and burned. I already checked if the file was OK and it said so.
<Berg> anyone? Anything?
<crimsun> which desktop CD is this?
<crimsun> and please be patient; I'm at work, for instance
<Berg> oh sorry
<Berg> Xubuntu edgy eft (stable)
<Berg> and I have been trying to do this for over two hours so I am kind of stressed
* Berg is sorry
<crimsun> have you tried using the alternate installer (which requires a separate download and CD burn)?
<crimsun> the alternate installer is text-based, requires less RAM, and generally works in cases where the desktop one may fail
<Berg> inform me please
<Berg> I am using the ISO I downloaded from http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/6.10/release/
<crimsun> I presume you chose a Desktop CD, correct?
<Berg> yes
<crimsun> then please download and burn the corresponding Alternate install CD
<Berg> will the other one just give me more options as to installing>
<Berg> thanks alot crimsun
<Berg> <3 linux community
<Jiraiya> Salut
<Jiraiya> Y a quelqun pour m'aider la
<Jiraiya> ?
<stinger_au> yo
<stinger_au> how do i install kaffeine on xfce ? apparently i had to install something first
<cryosphere> hello
<cryosphere> i installed xubuntu and I cannot connect to the internet or use any usb devices
<cryosphere> when I boot off the live cd everything is ok?
<cryosphere> IS ok
<cryosphere> any thoughts?
<stinger_au> how do i get apt-get to install the latest package of something ? i.e kaffeine .8.3
<cryosphere> apt-get update
<cryosphere> apt-get install kaffeine
<stinger_au> yeah only like 7.1 is in there
<cryosphere> then you need to update your sources
<stinger_au> yeah well 8.3 is not marked as stable yet i dont think
<cryosphere> so apt-get can see more stuff
<cryosphere> is 8.3 availiable as a .deb
<cryosphere> ?
<stinger_au> don't think so
<cryosphere> well in what form is the package?
<stinger_au> hmm i think i have a .deb version of it :)
<cryosphere> aight, then i think you just dpfg -i kaffeine8.3.deb
<cryosphere> *dpkg
<cryosphere> man nobody wants to even try dealin with my issues
<stinger_au> oh xfce
<stinger_au> on
<stinger_au> what do i need to install kde apps ?
<cryosphere> not sure
<DarthLappy> If you try and install a KDE app, it should automatically install the dependencies required.
<cryosphere> i can't even get my install to really work
<stinger_au> is there something i have to do with aptitude to make it do the install ?
<stinger_au> i answer yes to two questions and did nothing ?
<DarthLappy> It's just the same as any other install...
<stinger_au> aptitude install kaffeine-xine
<stinger_au> Keep the following packages at their current version:
<stinger_au> akode [Not Installed] 
<stinger_au> artsbuilder [Not Installed] 
<stinger_au> kaffeine-xine [Not Installed] 
<stinger_au> kdelibs-bin [Not Installed] 
<stinger_au> kdelibs4c2 [Not Installed] 
<stinger_au> libarts1c2 [Not Installed] 
<stinger_au> libcupsys2-gnutls10 [Not Installed] 
<stinger_au> libxine1 [1.1.2+repacked1-0ubuntu3.2 (now)] 
<stinger_au> libxine1c2 [Not Installed] 
<stinger_au> perl-suid [Not Installed] 
<DarthLappy> !paste | stinger_au
<ubotu> stinger_au: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stinger_au> sorry
<DarthLappy> I don't use aptitude, either.
<stinger_au> ok..
<stinger_au> apt-get says there is a borken package
<Bogus8> how likely is it to get xubuntu to install and  boot off a 512mb SD card?
<stinger_au> oh ok i think gxine is have a conflict
<Bogus8> built in adapter
<Bogus8> on Toshiba Tecra M3
<cryosphere>  i installed xubuntu and I cannot connect to the internet or use any usb devices, but when I boot off the live cd everything is fine . .
<Bogus8> ubuntu has recognized the card when i ran a live CD I had laying around
<DarthLappy> Bogus8: Depends on whether you can get your BIOS to boot from it.
<Bogus8> DarthLappy: well, the bios's boot menu is "icon based" (yeah, kinda dumb) but it has a floppy disc w/ an SD card on top of it... so I assume that's the option to boot off floppy or SD
<DarthLappy> Bogus8: Well, chances are there is probably some way you can get it to work then.
<Bogus8> i've tried w/ debian, puppy, and slax and no go yet
<Bogus8> but ubuntu has been the best so far in actually seeing the card and such so that's where I see some light
<Bogus8> and I love XFCE over other "bloated" DE's
<stinger_au> Bogus8, any idea how to get kaffeine install on xfce ?
<Bogus8> stinger_au: what is kaffeine?
<stinger_au> Bogus8, a media player
<Bogus8> I assume the k in it is for KDE based
<DarthLappy> Why do you want to use it?
<stinger_au> yeah well someone said i could get it to run under xfice
<Bogus8> DarthLappy: that was my thoughts also, as their are plenty other know kde based things out there... but who am I to judge ;)
<Bogus8> stinger_au: you apt-get'd it?
<stinger_au> The following actions will resolve these dependencies
<stinger_au> what does this mean ?
<stinger_au> i say yes to it
<stinger_au> and it does nothing
<Bogus8> what is that in?
<stinger_au> aptitude
<Bogus8> and I assume it wants to install some packages?
<stinger_au> yeah
<stinger_au> well and remove some too
<stinger_au> kdelibs-bin says its not going to be install because its broken
<Bogus8> I'd see about getting whatever it is "saying" it's going to install but apparently doesn't
<Bogus8> installed
<stinger_au> i dont get this apt-get or aptitude
<Bogus8> Colbert rules!
<stinger_au> The following packages are BROKEN:
<stinger_au>   libcupsys2 perl-suid
<stinger_au> how do i fix broken packages ?
<stinger_au> i should if install kde :(
<stinger_au> lol
<stinger_au> oh well time to format
<stinger_au> if i pick install command line system - that will install ubuntu without a desktop yeah ?
<stinger_au> so i can install one after
<Bogus8> sounds right to me
<Bogus8> I say give xfce more of a chance but that's just me
<stinger_au> trying to install kde software on a non kde desktop is just too much of a pain in the ass
<stinger_au> lol
<Bogus8> you may be right... I don't install kde stuff ;)
<Bogus8> no need
<stinger_au> he he k
<stinger_au> well i wanted KDE to run
<slavekk> hi
<slavekk> i'm freshmen
<stinger_au> and it was turning out to be a pain to get it to work
<stinger_au> so i thought i cut and run and just install kde
<slavekk> i'm using Xubuntu edgy 6.10
<slavekk> but i got big problems
<stinger_au> slavekk, yep i am installing that myself atm
<slavekk> btw: xchat: i can't see user list
<slavekk> :-(
<slavekk> freshmen
<slavekk> :-)
<slavekk> at all
<stinger_au> there is prob a tab at the far right
<stinger_au> that you can brab and move across
<slavekk> ok
<slavekk> :-)
<slavekk> i had got problem while starting sound in skype or while watching youtube
<slavekk> but i had got sound while playing avi or mp3
<slavekk> but now i have got nothing
<slavekk> my soundcard is on-board (realtek ac97)
<stinger_au> slavekk, i am as new to ubuntu as you m8 prob newer i coming from a gentoo desktop
<stinger_au> lol
<stinger_au> i would say check your drivers that are installed
<slavekk> i'm not using gnome, only xfce
<slavekk> yes
<stinger_au> sounds like a apt-get upgrade might have broken somthing
<stinger_au> i am getting rid of xfce doing a server install then going to install kde
<slavekk> who knows how to reset sound-drivers settings
<slavekk> to install one more time?
<stinger_au> is oss used in subuntu ?
<stinger_au> *ubuntu
<slavekk> ??
<slavekk> :-((((((((((
<stinger_au> ok this is werid i did a command line install but i never asked me to make a user account
<stinger_au> and now i am at the login prompt
<stinger_au> and err what do i login with ?
<slavekk> in xubuntu you don't need a root
<stinger_au> so how do you login ?
<stinger_au> lol
<slavekk> if you lost your user login: i don't know
<aim_nano> Having trouble installing Nvidia GeForce FX 5500 - any help would be appreciated.
<slavekk> www.ubuntuguide.org
<aim_nano> That's what I followed but when I restart X errors.
<aim_nano> What text editor can I use from command like to change my xorg.conf back?
<slavekk> ??
<slavekk> i'm freshmen
<slavekk> gedit?
<aim_nano> Said smoething about needing to have X loaded :X
<slavekk> guys! how to install windows codecs?
<insta> slavekk: wait, maybe you're here?
<nicolah> If I add a file.desktop in my /usr/share/applications it then appears in the "others" submenu even if I used
<nicolah> Categories=Graphics;
<grazie> nicolah: hi...it shouldn't
<nicolah> I know it's strange
<nicolah> I'll brb in 5 minutes
<nicolah> grazie, is it necessary to restart the session to see the changes in the menu ?
<nicolah> this is my desktop file
<nicolah> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4847/
<nicolah> xsane.desktop placed in /usr/share/applications
<nicolah> thanks
<Commander-Crowe> I thought stuff like that only worked under Kubuntu
<nicolah> Well I thinks it's the only way to edit my applications menu, isn't it ?
<nicolah> since the menu editor does not work
<Commander-Crowe> oh?
<Commander-Crowe> well you can do it
<Commander-Crowe> if you know XML
<nicolah> I don't know xml but I can learn, which file should I edit ?
<Commander-Crowe> it isn't to hard to do actually
<Commander-Crowe> and I can't seem to remember where the file is
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<Commander-Crowe> open the menu editor
<Commander-Crowe> and then click file
<Commander-Crowe> click sav as
<Commander-Crowe> save as
<Commander-Crowe> save it to your home dir
<Commander-Crowe> and work on it there
<Commander-Crowe> then make the menu editor to look at it once your done
<grazie> nicolah: I don't see why that doesn't work. It's what I would do. Maybe syntax isn't quite right.
<grazie> nicolah: did you base xsane.desktop on another .desktop file?
<nicolah> grazie, yes I did
<nicolah> Commander-Crowe, here's my manu.xml
<grazie> nicolah: which one?
<nicolah> Could I have just one example for an application ?
<nicolah> gimp one
<grazie> grazie: if xsane is a gui app, you want 'gksu xsane' not 'sudo xsane'
<grazie> nicolah: dunno....
<nicolah> grazie, thanks but if I click on the file it works
<nicolah> I mean it's in the "other" submenu
<nicolah> but it works
<nicolah> So I don't think it's a command issue
<grazie> nicolah: maybe a cache thing...?
<nicolah> grazie, I restarted the session 5 times
<nicolah> do you need to restart the session to see changes in the menu ?
<grazie> nicolah: no
<nicolah> grazie, I tried to temporally remove the .desktop file from its folder and it disappear from the menu
<nicolah> hey Commander-Crowe I was able to add entry to the menu but it's impossibile to add entry to the submenu categories, like graphic and stuff
<Commander-Crowe> nicolah I saw that
<icheyne> has anyone upgraded to xfce 4.4?
<Commander-Crowe> nicolah somewhere in the system you can find the other files
<Commander-Crowe> icheyne yes I have
<icheyne> there's quite a lot of hype about it now
<icheyne> worth it?
<grazie> nicolah: & Commander-Crowe system menu is changed by editing/creating .desktop files
<nicolah> Commander-Crowe, the other files are in /usr/share/applications but even editing those I can't use them like I would
<Commander-Crowe> icheyne make sure you install all the crap thats needed first
<nicolah> as I told before new launcher gets in "other" submenu
<icheyne> Commander-Crowe, how do I do it - if you think it's worth it?
<grazie> nicolah: I just used your xsane.desktop and works fine
<nicolah> DAMN !
<icheyne> Commander-Crowe, is there a howto anywhere?
<nicolah> did it appear in the graphic submenu ?
<Commander-Crowe> icheyne there is no true change
<grazie> nicolah:  but I'm not using xubuntu right now
<icheyne> Commander-Crowe, oh ok. I won't bother then
<Commander-Crowe> if you download the graphical installation for xfce.org its pretty easy
<nicolah> I think it's a bug
<icheyne> Commander-Crowe, thanks
<Commander-Crowe> icheyne yeah its not worth it
<Commander-Crowe> no prob
<nicolah> I'm using version 4.3.99.1 (Xfce 4.4 BETA2)
<icheyne> nicolah, me too
<nicolah> maybe I should upgrade to the new one
<icheyne> nicolah, I suppose that's close enough
<nicolah> when will the 4.4. stable will be packetized  for ubuntu users ?
<nicolah> icheyne, I'm experiencing problems editing the applications menu and with other stuff too
<icheyne> nicolah, well maybe that's a good fix. maybe the graphical installation from xfce.org that Commander-Crowe mentions is the best approach
<grazie> nicolah: 4.4 will be in feisty...release expected mid April
<nicolah> lemme check the graphical installation from xfce.org
<nicolah> the graphical installation seems to be easy although I think I'll wait till april =)
<grazie> nicolah: sudo will work yes, but for gui apps you should always use gksu or gksudo
<nicolah> ok
<sdac221x_> hi,  is there a way to restart the sound system in xubuntu edgy ?  Sound seems to disappear sometimes and it requires rebooting for sound to come back.   I have alsamixer installed if that matters.
<munk3h> Hello
<geo-> hi
<munk3h> Hi geo-
<munk3h> do you use Tomboy in xubuntu?
<munk3h> geo-?
<geo-> nope
<munk3h> ah. ok. Well I will state my problem anyway. When I start the tomboy program, it does not display in the xfce System Tray.
<munk3h> I see the system tray expand by maybe 2-4 pixels, but no icon appears
<nicolah> hey grazie: a miracle !
<nicolah> I went to eat and now the menu is fixed
<munk3h> oh wait, there is an active region about 2px wide I can use
<nicolah> the xsane .desktop is in the graphic category
<munk3h> There is a bug filed on launchpad, and I've posted in it, but the other posters in the bug all see the problem in kubuntu.
<Prestwick> Hey guys :)
<Prestwick> My Netgear wifi card works out of the box! Also network-manager-gnome works perfectly :D
<Prestwick> Cheers ^^
<jadajada> how do i check how much ram my computer has in a terminal?
<nicolah> what about
<nicolah> free -m
<nicolah> ?
<jadajada> hmm
<grazie> nicolah: good news....a little odd though
<jadajada> if it says Mem: 250 Total, then its only 250 mb ram on this computer?
<TheSheep> jadajada: best look at /proc/meminfo
<jadajada> TheSheep, thanks
<TheSheep> jadajada: cat /proc/meminfo in a terminal, for example
<jadajada> TheSheep, yep, 256160 kB
<jadajada> TheSheep, any way i can check what kind of ram it is?
<jadajada> TheSheep, except opening the box?
* TheSheep scratches his head
<TheSheep> jadajada: I think there was a way, but not sure how :(
<jadajada> TheSheep, Im just being lazy, ill open the computer. Thanks :D
<jadajada> see you all later
<nicolah> jad
<nicolah> jadajada sudo lshw -class memory
<nicolah> damn
<nicolah> do you know what'd be cool for xfce ? the possibility to set the double click on a window to set it always on top
<grazie> nicolah: the source code is available : )
<nicolah> ehm =)
<geo-> I want ot be able to turn off the damn lock on screensaver
<grazie> geo-: turn it off then :)
<geo-> can't
<TheSheep> geo-: go to screensaver settings and uncheck the 'lock screen after...' checkbox
<geo-> tried that...
<geo-> tried setting it to the max time
<TheSheep> just uncheck it
<geo-> still locks
<TheSheep> works for me :/
<geo-> I dunno
<geo-> I'm thinking about uninstalling the screensaver
<leaphisto> geo-: or the you can just disable it.
<leaphisto> from the same menu
<grazie> whoa!
<maxamillion> :)
<maxamillion> ZOMG i have class in like 10 minutes
<maxamillion> gotta run
<Ismael> i need
<Ismael> help
<icheyne> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<icheyne> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Ismael> i cant get sound, i have a VIA VT82C596B chipset
<icheyne> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449&highlight=VIA+VT82C596B
<icheyne> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<icheyne> sorry I can't be more help
<someJustDont> hiya people.. Got a weird problem.. First time Linux user.. I downloaded xubuntu (not the latest version but the one before that) and tried to install.. but upon installation.. it says fatal error: no screen found
<icheyne> when does it say that?
<someJustDont> I put the cd in the drive.. I boot..
<someJustDont> then I press "start or install xubuntu"
<someJustDont> it loads everything..
<Ismael> tks
<someJustDont> but then it pops this error which goes something like this: "Configuration X failed. Failed to load graphical interface... would you like to run diganostics?"
<someJustDont> I pressed yes.. it said "fatal error: no screen found"
<someJustDont> I got ati x800 256mb pro
<icheyne> ah
<someJustDont> and a DELL 20" wide screen
<someJustDont> dunno which one it doesn't get..
<someJustDont> the card or the screen
<icheyne> do you have a command line?
<someJustDont> yeah.. I got ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<someJustDont> sorry for maybe saying newbish stuff..
<someJustDont> this is the first time I'm going to try to work with linux..
<icheyne> something like
<icheyne> $
<icheyne> or #>
<someJustDont> only installed linux once before.. and got tired of it after 3 hours because it was shit (mandrake)
<someJustDont> I got ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<someJustDont> and I can type studff..
<someJustDont> stuff*
<icheyne> ok try typing
<icheyne> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<icheyne> use all the defaults
<icheyne> and see if that helps
<icheyne> try making the screen resolution 1024x768
<someJustDont> hmm..ok I will.. (feeling kind of stupid because I'm at work and the box I'm converting to linux is at home).. why 1024x768?
<someJustDont> and why, btw, no wide screen compatibillity when selectng resolutions for installations?
<icheyne> your graphics card SHOULD be detected
<someJustDont> the whole text mungles up..
<icheyne> if not then you're in trouble
<icheyne> well that's the most compatible
<icheyne> at least start with that
<icheyne> and then work your way up
<someJustDont> it says screen not found.... I don't know if it's because it doesn't recognize my card or my screen..
<icheyne> if your monitor or video card are automatically detected then you are probably in luck
<someJustDont> ok.. I will try that for sure.. when I get home
<someJustDont> *saving command and instructions*
<icheyne> I've not had these problems but that command I gave you is a good one
<someJustDont> I will log on here from home when I get there.... Just had some spare time here and thought to see if anyone encountered this before
<someJustDont> thanks!
<icheyne> also search at www.ubuntuforums.org
<icheyne> oh hang on
<icheyne> when it asks you which driver to use
<someJustDont> I'll probably idle here till I got home
<someJustDont> are the drivers called the same? cause on windows it's called catalyst
<icheyne> if it does not find your ATI card automatically, try the VESA driver
<icheyne> at least that will get you started
<icheyne> its like safe mode in Windows
<icheyne> butt ugly but it works
<icheyne> no different
<someJustDont> aha.. so, I load it in safe mode.. and then install drivers..
<someJustDont> and then reboot in normal mode?
<someJustDont> theoretically..
<someJustDont> ?
<icheyne> if you can get to a desktop and install it to your machine, then there is a script called "envy" which will install the proper ATI driver for you
<icheyne> yes, but you'll have to install it
<icheyne> install Kubuntu
<icheyne> then install drivers
<icheyne> sorry I meant Xubuntu
<icheyne> :)
<someJustDont> Kubuntu is th KDE one?
<icheyne> that's quite a recent machine you have
<someJustDont> hmm.. pretty old actually.. about a year now
<icheyne> that's what's causing the problem funnily enough
<icheyne> yes
<icheyne> for a newbie than Kubuntu or Ubuntu might be better to be honest
<icheyne> although I LOVE xubuntu
<someJustDont> yeah.. but I don't want all those extras..
<icheyne> it's *sliglhtly* less mature
<icheyne> well try again
<icheyne> load vesa drivers
<icheyne> put in your monitor settings manually
<icheyne> install proper ATI drivers
<someJustDont> I will.. thanks for the help.. I'll probably harrass you again when I get home :D
<icheyne> and you'll be away
<icheyne> just remmber dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<icheyne> someone will help yo
<someJustDont> I am saving this IRC log and sending myself an email
<icheyne> u
<icheyne> there are good experts here
<icheyne> far more experienced than me
<icheyne> :)
<icheyne> cool
<icheyne> good luck
<someJustDont> as I said.. I am a newbie.. but when I selected betrween xubuntu ubuntu and kubuntu... I read a little..
<someJustDont> and xubuntu just sounds the most compatible with my personality..
<someJustDont> I mean.. no extra shit... I get to choose the software I want to install..
<icheyne> here is the web page of the driver installing script - http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<someJustDont> nvidia?
<someJustDont> lol
<icheyne> Xubuntu is great
<someJustDont> who needs a trillion media players>?
<icheyne> but the configuration options on Kubuntu especially are more mature
<icheyne> it does ATI too
<icheyne> I'm with you
<someJustDont> well.. I'll try xubuntu again.. cause I'm no quitter
<someJustDont> thanks a lot for the help :D
<icheyne> np
<icheyne> :)
<icheyne> good for you
<sdac221x_> hi,  how can i change the default system beep sound in xubuntu edgy ?  I can't find any settings menu.  thanks
<Foojin> re
<sdac221x_> ye
<cheatersrealm> is there a way to prevent any application from stealing focus from a terminal?
<sdac221x_> this room is inhabited by ghosts.
<cheatersrealm> chozo ghosts?
<sdac221x_> if you have yakuake terminal i believe you can do that.
<sdac221x_> you have to untick the option "retract when focus is lost"
<cheatersrealm> that needs a lot of gnome libs though
<sdac221x_> right.   i have both the kde and gnome libs and haven't noticed any performance effect
<sdac221x_> try the #ubuntu chatroom it has much more activity (i.e. >1 user)
<cheatersrealm> yeah, but I'm seeing how long I can go without installing all of the libs
<cheatersrealm> no worries
<cheatersrealm> I can just idle here
<sdac221x_> since you're here do you know change the default system beep sound in xubuntu edgy ?  I can't find any settings menu
<cheatersrealm> sdac221x_: sorry, no idea
<cheatersrealm> is it any different than other linux os's?
<sdac221x_> well in kubuntu you have the kde control sound but here in xfce i found no such prog.  im new to linux so i don't know any of the command line stuff
<sdac221x_> i basically followed guides on the internet to get most of my system working.
<cheatersrealm> ahh
<cheatersrealm> I'm not very new to linux, and I still use guides :)
<sdac221x_> :)
<sdac221x_> are you running edgy as well?
<cheatersrealm> xubuntu edgy, yes
<sdac221x_> did you manage to get beryl working ?
<sdac221x_> i followed some guide on the net but to no avail
<cheatersrealm> I did, sort of
<cheatersrealm> I had it working, but there were some issues, so I uninstalled it
<cheatersrealm> sdac221x_: usually the beryl guides are the best, though
<sdac221x_> i followed a guide on ubuntuguide.com but that failed completely.  are you reffering to guides made by the creators of beryl
<sdac221x_> back in 5
<cheatersrealm> sdac221x_: yes
<sdac221x_> ok ill look for that guide then thanks
<cheatersrealm> np
<sdac221x_> one more quick thing:  on the guides page it has a guide for AIGLX and another for XGL.. which one is for laptops ?
<cheatersrealm> sdac221x_: it depends on the hardware you have
<cheatersrealm> check out the beryl guides page
<cheatersrealm> aiglx is like ati/nvidia (not 100% sure about the ati)
<cheatersrealm> xgl is a more in-software approach
<sdac221x_> the page says: ATI Cards : Depending on your card you may find that you can use the ati/radeon driver with AIGLX. If you experience problems then you may need to use Xgl with the fglrx Driver.
<cheatersrealm> so what video card do you have on your laptop?
<sdac221x_> i think i had to install fglrx from a guide so i guess i have to go with XGL
<sdac221x_> i have ati x1300 mobility
<cheatersrealm> ok
<cheatersrealm> well, there you go then :)
<sdac221x_> thanks again.  most of these guides always asume you have some experience installing stuff, thats caused me some troubles getting my stuff to work.   in the end its worth it though, i can't imagine myself using ugly slow xp when i have this wonderful xfce
<cheatersrealm> :)
<cheatersrealm> the reason I like xfce so much is that it doesn't use nautilus
<cheatersrealm> a few other people here also agree with me on that
<sdac221x_> ye the first thing i noticed after installing was Thunar.  i couldn't believe the speed of navigation.. explorer sits there loading icons for hours compared to this thing
<sdac221x_> also the toolbar style option was nice
<cheatersrealm> yeah
<cheatersrealm> thunar is almost identical to the finder interface on a mac, I've noticed
<cheatersrealm> (which I like)
<sdac221x_> never used anything xcept ffox on a mac
<TheSheep> imitation is the highest form of worship ;)
<cheatersrealm> some people don't like the finder interface, they say it's too simple
<cheatersrealm> but if I want to do some crazy advanced stuff, there's probably a 1-line command on the terminal that does it
<sdac221x_> i used to hav PCLinuxOS with kde and that the file manager was way too bloated.
<sdac221x_> it had built in video and picture preview and a bunch of other stuff.  id rather have specialized apps for specific tasks
<cheatersrealm> heh
<grazie> the search functionality within os x finder it great. however the file manager functionality is nowhere near as good as thunar
<cheatersrealm> spotlight is pretty sweet
<cheatersrealm> the only problem with spotlight is that when you first install osx, it takes like 30 minutes to index the base system
<cheatersrealm> people were complaining how slow it made their computers
<grazie> yawn
<cheatersrealm> anywho, I'm off to learn about botnets and honeynets
<sacater> hi im running the live cd on an older machine, but it wont load up past the logo and bar
<grazie> sacater: low ram = alternate CD
<sacater> ty
<sacater> i thought that may be the case
<sacater> would it run after i installed it?
<grazie> how much ram?
<sacater> erm
<sacater> 64mb
<grazie> should be ok
<sacater> rather old pc, im not a deadbeat or nothing, my mains are x86 2.80G with 512RAM
<sacater> and its only 668mhz cpu on the old
<grazie> have you considered DSL? cpu is fine
<sacater> DSL?
<grazie> Damn Small Linux
<sacater> oh yeah
<sacater> soz
<sacater> hmm
<sacater> could use i suppose
<sacater> but im after a debian structure
<sacater> so hence xubuntu
<sacater> im actually using ubuntu with xfce on top
<sacater> on other machines that is
<grazie> you could possibly get it well tuned with debian
<sacater> hmm
<sacater> yeh
<sacater> it seems to have most xfce things
<sacater> xmms i spotted expecially
<grazie> word is xubuntu comes good with 128M ram
<sacater> can dsl be installed permenantly on a pc
<grazie> oh yeah
<sacater> k great
<sacater> that may be an answer
<grazie> some people don't like the gui though
<sacater> im not fussy
<sacater> im not after games and shiz
<sacater> command line is just fine
<grazie> some people like puppy as well
<sacater> btw if anyone wants to randomly, freely chat with someone go to #sacater
<sacater> grazie: im not gonna use puppy
<sacater> i wanna try xubuntu
<grazie> sacater: great!
<Grey_Loki> sacater, have you checked out #xubuntu-offtopic?
<sdac221x_> does anyone know a good power managment program for laptops ?  my screen brightness buttons on the laptop don't work
<sdac221x_> i have GNOME power manager installed, but i have to open the program every time to +/- the brightness.. any way to bind this to keyboard buttons
<sacater> yes
<sacater> there is
<sacater> erm
<sacater> look in the system for 'configuration editor'
<sacater> that contains key binding
<sacater> s
<sdac221x_> i don't have a "configuration editor" ...  i am running edgy
<glam> any instructions to install Xubuntu on USB flash drive?
<sacater> glam
<sacater> yes and no
<sacater> you can run the live cd, and choose the flash drive to be the home area
<sacater> if that is what you are referring to
<sacater> and with home area config is stored, like web configs etc
<sdac221x_> sacater:  i can't find this editor you mentioned... is there a command line thing i can type to bring it
<sacater> erm
<sacater> are you using the GNOME enviroment
<glam> Did anyone tried it and successed?
<sacater> or xfce
<sacater> glam: you mean what i said
<glam> I search for the web and only find info on directly using the liveCD but need a lot work by hand.
<glam> It's refer to an order verion of Ubuntu thought.
<sdac221x_> sacater:  xubuntu xfce edgy
<sacater> glam: people have been able to configure flash drives as home areas
<sacater> kk
<sacater> erm
<sacater> do alt-f2
<sacater> and type config-ed
<sacater> did it work?
<sdac221x_> no command not found
<sacater> ah
<sacater> thats a bugger
<sacater> erm
<sacater> try system > configuration editor
<sacater> in xfce>menu
<glam> I am using Ubunto, how do I remove the desktop and replace it with Xubunt, I mean rmove the gnome desktop and replace it with the Xce.
<sdac221x_> sacater:  there is no such entry in "system"
<sdac221x_> do you mean "settings manager"
<sacater> grazie: so xubuntu will work fine after install with 64mb RAM and 668mhz CPU
<sacater> no
<sacater> its there on mine
<sacater> glam: yes
<sacater> glam: wanna know how?
<TheSheep> glam: just install xubuntu-desktop and uninstall any programs you don't want
<sacater> glam: i did it and am using it now
<glam> I mean how to "convert" Ubuntu to Xubuntu.
<sacater> glam
<sacater> erm
<sacater> that cant QUITE be done i dont think
<sacater> you can get xfce to work on ubuntu
<sacater> thats what im doing
<glam> TheSheep: How do I remove the origional desktop interface?
<sdac221x_> sacater:  i think i know what you're reffering to... in the keyboard settings area there is a place for keyboard shortcuts...but it asks me for a command to bind to the key
<sdac221x_> do you know the command to + and - screen brightness
<sacater> sdac221x_: do '/j #sacater' so we can talk about this further
<TheSheep> glam: when you install xubuntu-desktop, you will have an option in the loging screem under 'sessions', to use the xfce interface
<TheSheep> login screen*
<glam> But I don't wan't to keep my computer 'fat'.  I want to remove any 'fat' from it, my problem is I don't know what are those 'fat'.
<TheSheep> glam: just unistall what you don't want :)
<TheSheep> glam: in case something is needed by something else, then synaptic will tell you and ask for confirmation
<something_else> what is the command to install the xubuntu desktop?
<sacater> something_else: what OS are you using know
<sacater> regualar ubuntu?
<something_else> nhaa... nvm... got it.. but still got a problem
<something_else> can someone help a newbie with a weird problem?
<something_else> the installation can't find screen..
<something_else> fatal error: no screen found
<glam> After I in stall Xubunt, what packages that I can uninstall from the origional desktop?
<Grey_Loki> glam, most of them, depending on what you want to work
<sacater> glam: erm gnome-desktop enviroment?
<sacater> :P
<Grey_Loki> Heh
<sacater> i know someone who has xfce gnome and kde
<sacater> he uses which eh feels like
<glam> yes, the Gnome desktop from ubuntu that I want to remove, but what are those packages?
<sacater> he uses kde when hes angry cos he says the blue calms him or something
<sacater> glam: go into synaptic
<sacater> and search for 'gnome desktop'
<sacater> you should get some nice results :P
<Grey_Loki> glam, if you open up synaptic, and find the main 'gnome' entry, the rest should follow it into oblivion
<sacater> Grey_Loki: i conquer
* Grey_Loki nods, and departs with a flourish of his cape
<Grey_Loki> Rawr.
<glam> some i found may packe using 'gnome', can I uninstall all of them?
<geo-> does gaim run on xfce or do you need gnome?
<sacater> geo-: i compiled gaim from source, and it works fine for me
<sacater> i also use gajim
<geo-> what do you mean by complied from soursce?
<sacater> geo-: EVERYONE PLEASE REMEMBER, THINGS IN GNOME WORK FINE IN XFCE AND V V
<sacater> geo- i got the code, and created an app from it
<geo-> I mean right now on the options it has the gnome running to use those aps
<sacater> erm no
<geo-> so if I turn that off would my gaim not work?
<sacater> xfce should run them fine
<sacater> nope, it should still work fine
<geo-> so everything that came installed with it will still work?
<sacater> yep should do
<geo-> oh, could you tell me how to unistall the screen saver?
<sacater> erm
<sacater> ee
<sacater> not quite sure there
<sacater> ask someone else
<grazie> geo: in synaptic search for xscreensaver package and remove it (I can't guarantee you'll not have problems though)
<sacater> CAN ALL TELL ME WILL XUBUNTU RUN FINE ON A 64mb RAM and 668CPU PC, AFTER I INSTALL FROM ALTERNATE CD
<sacater> CAN ALL TELL ME WILL XUBUNTU RUN FINE ON A 64mb RAM and 668CPU PC, AFTER I INSTALL FROM ALTERNATE CD
<TheSheep> sacater: do you want to get banned from here?
<sacater> erm why?
* mode/#xubuntu [+o maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* maxamillion pulls out the ban stick
<sacater> this is the xubuntu support channel, and i dont seem to be getting support
* mode/#xubuntu [-o maxamillion]  by maxamillion
<TheSheep> sacater: then check the forums and wiki
<maxamillion> sacater: what happened?
<TheSheep> sacater: maybe nobody present knows the answer?
<sacater> right
<sacater> i have been informed by someone else that yes it can
<sacater> barely
<sacater> so dont get all angry cos i ask a question twice
<TheSheep> sacater: just don't scream :)
<sacater> i do that alot though
<sacater> caffeine gets to me after a few mins :D
<maxamillion> sacater: please just don't make a habbit of it, the op team really doesn't like banning users
<sacater> oh yeah
<sacater> type /ban
<sacater> look at that list
<maxamillion> sacater: i think 10 users total isn't bad .... try taking a look at the ban list for other chans
<sacater> whoa
<sacater> youre right
<maxamillion> :)
<maxamillion> beb
<sacater> look at #gentoo
<maxamillion> errr....
<maxamillion> brb*
<geo-> lol boo on gentoo
<sacater> i use it :(
<sacater> noting wrong with it
<sacater> just source compiling
<malnilion> Ubuntu is so much easier than Gentoo :)
<malnilion> Less of a pain in the ass.
<Commander-Crowe> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<rippawalle2> ass isnt really bad
<rippawalle2> lol
<Commander-Crowe> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<duffner> What advantage do I have when I use XUbuntu, instead of plan Debian and installing xfce ?
<duffner> aehm, plain debian...
<rippawalle2> because it pwns
<rippawalle2> D:
<duffner> pwns is kiddy language ? translate please
<rippawalle2> owns
<rippawalle2> lol
<duffner> ;-)
<duffner> so... why ?
<duffner> what is the difference ?
<rippawalle2> dunno
<rippawalle2> debian install failed for me
<rippawalle2> LOL
<duffner> ok, that *is* a reason I think hehe
<rippawalle2> but then again so does most stuff for me
<rippawalle2> LOL
<duffner> you laugh a lot ;-)
<rippawalle2> yeah
<rippawalle2> :D
<duffner> so here are 83 users in this forum and not one can tell me why he is using xubuntu instead of debian+xfce ? Or if there is any difference at all ?
<duffner> puh
<rippawalle2> lol
<malnilion> I don't know, compare the packages it comes with?
<malnilion> Xubuntu is fairly lightweight
<malnilion> Oh, he's gone :P
<rippawalle2> :P
<TheSheep> what forum he was talking about?
<malnilion> I think he meant to say channel.
<something_else> guys... anyone can help with xubuntu install? it tells me "fatal error: no screen found" and doesn't load graphical interface
<TheSheep> something_else: what graphics card do you use?
<something_else> ati x800
<something_else> any ideas?
<something_else> I am a complete newbie.. but so far a guy who knows something and we tried lots of things..
<grazie_> something_else: how much ram?
<aim_nano> I'm having trouble installing my NVIDIA GeForce FX 5500 on a fresh Xubuntu install.  Any help would be appreciated.
<something_else> 256mb ram
<grazie> something_else: not a problem I've heard about before. Have you tried searching for ati and ubuntu?
<something_else> I tried.. got many people with the same problem as mine..
<something_else> no solution though..
<something_else> I thought maybe on the official xubuntu support room.. I might get someone that can help
<something_else> lots of people with ati.. especiall X series.. no screen found
<sacater> xubuntu cant pick up network interfaces during non-graphical install, whats going on
<grazie> something_else: I've got no answers. this is a user support channel. not official
<sacater> atm its installing core packages
<grazie> sacater: usually it can
<something_else> topic says: Official Xubuntu Support Channel... but anyway..
<sacater> grazie: well i said okay anyways, and im installing core packages now
<icheyne> Is this channel logged anywhere? Can I read it on the web?
<grazie> icheyne: yes it is...I can't remember where though
<icheyne> found it! http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/xubuntu-current.html
<icheyne> hehe
<icheyne> thanks though
<sacater> i have a channel
<sacater> how do i log it?
<icheyne> you get ubuntubot to log it
<sacater> erm
<sacater> go futher
<icheyne> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<sacater> further
<sacater> ty
<icheyne> logbots
<icheyne> heading
<grazie> icheyne: I'm sure there's a link somewhere on the wiki...https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<icheyne> thanks grazie I found the link I was after
<grazie> ...and it was?
<icheyne> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/xubuntu-current.html
<grazie> icheyne: thanks
<eelysium> Hey folks
<eelysium> Anyone around?
<TheSheep> no :)
<eelysium> Damn:P
<eelysium> it so happens that I am having a problem with my WiFi, is there anyone who could lend a hand?
<eelysium> I'm having trouble with my wireless connection on Xubuntu, I've got a D-Link DWL-G650 running and can get everything working (ie see the networks) but when I restart networking (./networking restart) it does DHCPDISCOVER on ath0 to 255.255.255.255 but I never get any DHCPOFFERS.
<andrew_> Can anyone help me with installing my GeForce FX 5500?
<pleia2> andrew_: might want to ask a specific question about the installation, you'll get more help :)
<maxamillion> andrew_: you just need the drivers?
<maxamillion> andrew_: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29 (but when it says to do "sudo gedit <whatever>" do "gksudo mousepad <whatever>" instead because you are on Xubuntu and not Ubuntu
<andrew_> I followed this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=336412&highlight=geforce+fx+5500
<andrew_> You can also see my response there.
<andrew_> Mine is the last post on page 3.
<andrew_> O
<andrew_> I'm taking a look at the guide you linked now.
<andrew_> Also have tried that guide already, and have since reinstalled Xubuntu.  I didn't have to use mousepad because I installed gedit before (or I use nano).
<andrew_> But it seemed to work fine, until I restarted...then I got a blank screen.
<superkirbyartist> Hello, I need a presentations program for Xubuntu.
<kriel> Hi. I've got a freaky error when I try and do a make. It looks like the cp tried to copy a search expression or something.      cp: cannot stat `{*.c,in-tree/{Makefile,Kconfig},compat.h}': No such file or directory      any help?
<andrew_> Open Office's full version has it.
<superkirbyartist> I need it to run on Pentium MMX 266mhz with 172MB RAM.
<grazie> andrew_: the link that maxamillion gave you is more likely to work. you don't have to build the driver yourself
<maxamillion> superkirbyartist: openoffice.org in synaptic, apt-get, or aptitude will allow you to make, open and manipulate powerpoint presentations
<maxamillion> superkirbyartist: oh .... not gonna happen
<maxamillion> superkirbyartist: zoho.com maybe
<superkirbyartist> Maxamillion: Why do they include Criawips but it has broken dependancies?
<superkirbyartist> Maxamillion:  Not web-based.
<andrew_> I have previously used the guide linked my maxamillion, but upon restart I had a blank screen and I was unable to do anything but reinstall.
<andrew_> linked by*
<grazie> andrew_: maybe a driver and kernel mismatch then
<superkirbyartist> Maxamillion: Why doesn't Criawips work?
<maxamillion> superkirbyartist: never heard of it
<grazie> andrew_: why did you update the driver?
<aim_nano> What do you mean?
<aim_nano> All I did is what is in the guides....
<aim_nano> two separate installs though.
<maxamillion> superkirbyartist: try downloading the zoho quick read plugin for firefox if you only need to view them
<grazie> aim_nano: you said you the link work before....before what?
<aim_nano> It has yet to work correctly.
<aim_nano> Using either guide.
<grazie> aim_nano: you can't get into X windows any more?
<aim_nano> When using maxamillion's guide - yes, that is what happened.
<grazie> aim_nano: you said you had trouble both ways...?
<aim_nano> Then I reinstalled...and used the guide that I linked - I was unable to get back into my GUI, but I did have a prompt so I edited my xorg.conf with nano back to 'nv' and then hit ctrl+alt+F7
<aim_nano> So neither way has worked for me.
<grazie> aim_nano: good stuff
<grazie> aim_nano: nvidia drivers are usually easy to install. I don't know what your problem was...
<aim_nano> lol
<aim_nano> Neither do I.
<aim_nano> The instructions were fairly simple with both methods.
<aim_nano> Basically everything went smoothly until the reboot.
<aim_nano> No errors during installation other than those I noted in my forum post.
<aim_nano> The problems start when I reboot and X won't load.
<agreif> Does anybody know how can I add my own deb package to the official ubuntu repository? Is there a sort of request form?
<grazie> aim_nano: yeah the reboot loads the nvidia driver (binary)
<aim_nano> agreif: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories_on_DVDs
<PuMpErNiCkLe> agreif: Check in #ubuntu-motu.  The topic has all the links you'll need, and there are people there you can ask if you get confused.
<superkirbyartist> Thank you max is zolo fast?
<grazie> aim_nano: all I can't suggest is live with the open source nvidia driver for the time being and look out for problems/solutions
<agreif> aim_nano:may be I was not clear, I mean I created a package with my own software and want it to be registered on the archives.ubuntu.org package repository.
<superkirbyartist> I hope so, so wish me good luck and see you later.
<aim_nano> I think I figured out the problem.
<grazie> agreif: like PuMpErNiCkLe said ..motu
<grazie> aim_nano: ..go on then....
<aim_nano> On why it was version mismatched...
<aim_nano> I never updated my repositories after I installed...
<aim_nano> It was a totally fresh install..
<agreif> ok thanks
<grazie> aim_nano: maxamillion's link would have worked though!
<maxamillion> :)
<aim_nano> I've tried it.
<aim_nano> I reboot into a blank screen...
<grazie> aim_nano: what version of xubuntu?
<aim_nano> edgy
<aim_nano> 6.10
<grazie> aim_nano: unless that link has had a new driver of course...i only installed the driver myself a few weeks back
<kick52> hello
<kick52> is there a way to get the "places" menu like in ubuntu in xubuntu?
<kick52> i cant really connect to network volumes without it..
<grazie> aim_nano: well worth doing the update and retrying
<maxamillion> kick52: what kind of network volumes?
<kick52> well.. i need to connect to my ibook, so.. ftp 'n'  stuff
<aim_nano> It seems to be downloading a lot more this time...
<aim_nano> So maybe that was it..
<kick52> i can do smb
<kick52> aswell
<kick52> anyone know?
<nyarla> Hello. Is it possible to have thunar (on xubuntu dapper) display remote samba fileshare, the way gnome/nautilus does on ubuntu?
<kick52> like him ^
<Berg-help> hello. I am in need of help.
<kick52> thats what i need to do
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Not the same way, no, since Thunar doesn't have built-in shares browsing.
<Berg-help> I am trying to install it on my old PC
<kick52> that sucks
<PuMpErNiCkLe> You can mount the share as a remote filesystem, and view it that way.
<kick52> nice
<kick52> how?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Using smbfs.
<maxamillion> kick52: smb is something that i don't recommend for Xubuntu, it is something that is still being implemented into Thunar but gftp is really good for ftp, you just need to install it via synaptic, apt-get, or aptitude
<kick52> ah ok
<kick52> thanks
<nyarla> PuMpErNiCkLe: ok thanks, u saved me some time
<PuMpErNiCkLe> np
<grazie> aim_nano: yeah the driver has been updated in the repos, but you've not yet picked up the matching kernel
<kick52> ok thanks guys
<kick52> cya
<aim_nano> brb let's try this again (rebooting)
<aim_nano> be right back (hopefully)
<maxamillion> bah! ... he doesn't need to keep rebooting
<grazie> maxamillion: he's still learning stuff
<grazie> maxamillion: do you know if the latest kernel problem is sorted yet?
<maxamillion> grazie: latest kernel problem?
<grazie> maxamillion: linux-image was missing in the repos...so kernel update borked
<maxamillion> grazie: oh wow, didn't know about that .... it updated on my home machine without a problem
<grazie> maxamillion: I though they'd blocked kernel updates for the time being ...I dunno
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Looks good here, too, although I haven't updated.
<maxamillion> grazie: oh, maybe
<grazie> grazie: it's why I lost my sound a couple of weeks ago
<maxamillion> grazie: it might have just downloaded the others and ignored the kernel ... i dunno, don't really pay much attention to it
<grazie> it was the problem then
<aim_nano>  /sigh
<grazie> aim_nano: what have you done?
<aim_nano> Still didn't work, even more errors this time.
<aim_nano> I'm wondering if the other guide is conflicting.
<aim_nano> The stuff I did from the other install.  I think I'm going to reinstall again.
<aim_nano> Just so I'm starting fresh again.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Quite possibly it caused a conflict, or two, if you've tried installing the driver from the repo *and* from the nVidia website.
<aim_nano> Well.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Usually it's an either/or kind of thing.
<aim_nano> I tried from repo, then I reinstalled.
<aim_nano> Then I tried site - didn't work.
<aim_nano> And tried repo again without reinstalling.
<aim_nano> So I'm going to try one more time.
<aim_nano> 1) Reinstall Xubuntu.  2)  Update repo  3)  Follow guide.
<grazie> aim_nano: from what you've described...you got a new driver (from 2 source) but no new kernel to match
<grazie> aim_nano: no
<aim_nano> Where do I get a new kernel?
<aim_nano> I'm installing from the most recent image posted on Xubuntu.com
<aim_nano> The Edgy 6.10 stable.
<grazie> aim_nano: use the open source driver. to back into X windows...yes?
<aim_nano> Yes.  'nv'
<grazie> then to do complete update...yes?
<Berg-help> the desktop ISO didnt work so I used the application one. I just finished installing and I boot up. The bar finished moving but once that is done the screen goes black and nothing more
<aim_nano> It's hard for me to understand your English grazie, I'm sorry.
<aim_nano> I'm not sure of how to do a complete update.
<aim_nano> If you mean updating my repositories....I follow this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<aim_nano> Which might not have worked correctly since that's for Ubuntu.
<aim_nano> Rather than xubuntu.
<grazie> aim_nano: either 'sudo atp-get update' and then 'sudo apt-get dist upgrade' or use aptitude or use synaptic to do the same thing
<grazie> aim_nano: whatever you know/like best
<aim_nano> Doing sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get dist upgrade now...
<aim_nano> I'm still learning the Ubuntu lingo...I've only used Gentoo before.
<aim_nano> But I appreciate the elegant simplicity of Xubuntu.
<grazie> aim_nano: when that's finished you can try updating to the nvidia closed source driver
<aim_nano> Via the guide maxa linked?
<grazie> aim_nano: if you used gentoo you must be an expert!
<aim_nano> lol
<Berg-help> anyone able to help?
<aim_nano> yeah it was difficult to configure, but ti started making sense after awhile
<Berg-help> xubuntu just won't run
<grazie> aim_nano: maxamillion's link would be easiest yes
<aim_nano> xubuntu is just different - learning something new
<Berg-help>  installed 6.1 FF and every time the mouse finished loading nothing happens
<maxamillion> Berg-help: 6.1 FF?
<aim_nano> Everytime I run sudo apt-get update I get the error:
<grazie> aim_nano: you don't usually need to reboot linux very often, but if you've picked a new kernel you'll need to reboot before get the nvidia driver
<aim_nano> W: GPG error: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<aim_nano> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<aim_nano> andrew@andrew-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get dist upgrade
<aim_nano> E: Invalid operation dist
<grazie> aim_nano: sounds like a bit of a mess
<aim_nano> Reinstall and start over?
<maxamillion> aim_nano: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<aim_nano> k
<aim_nano> That's working :-P
<maxamillion> ;)
<grazie> aim_nano: my mistake :(
<grazie> aim_nano: typo
<grazie> maxamillion: did you ever get the solaris dvd?
<maxamillion> grazie: no :(
<maxamillion> still waiting
<grazie> me too
<Berg-help> Maximillion
<Berg-help> feisty fawn
#xubuntu 2007-02-10
<aim_nano> Anyone play World of Warcraft on Xubuntu?
<maxamillion> Berg-help: 7.10 is Feisty Fawn
<aim_nano> That's my end goal.
<aim_nano> :)
<maxamillion> aim_nano: i have not, but there are tutorials that I know of to make it work
<Berg-help> oh
<Berg-help> then I have 7.1
* maxamillion doesn't bother with things like WoW
<aim_nano> I installed the first part last night.
<Berg-help> I downloaded the latest one
<Berg-help> either way nothing is working
<aim_nano> However there is an expansion and also I use a bunch of mods.
* Berg-help used to play wow
<maxamillion> Berg-help: no, you have 7.10 ... the trailing zero is significant, the version number is seven.ten
<Berg-help> yeah thanks for correcting me
<Berg-help> I know
<maxamillion> no worries :)
<aim_nano> I was thinking of just mounting my NTFS partition and playing it off that once I got my graphics drivers installed...not sure if it would lag though.
<Berg-help> why cant things just work?
<Berg-help> any reason why it won't boot?
<maxamillion> aim_nano: it wouldn't work, you would have to install WoW on wine, cedega, or crossover
<aim_nano> I used wine to install it last night, and loaded it.
<aim_nano> But wtihout my graphics drivers installed, it was insanely laggy.
<Berg-help> nvm Maximilion..I have edgy eft which is 6.1
<maxamillion> ah, yeah ... graphics drivers tend to be key
<Berg-help> I still need help though
<maxamillion> Berg-help: with?
<Berg-help> it won;t load
<Berg-help> I boot up
<Berg-help> the little mouse comes and the loading bar shows up
<Berg-help> once that is done all I get is black
<Berg-help> and this is all on an old computer from 2001 that used to run windows 98
<grazie> maxamillion: i thought feisty was at 7.04?
<Berg-help> -_-
<maxamillion> grazie: lol, you're right :D
* maxamillion is tired 
<maxamillion> 7.10 will be feisty+1
<Berg-help> anyone here have a reason or an alternate solution?
<grazie> Berg-help: maybe worth trying the vesa driver...
<Berg-help> vesa what?
<maxamillion> Berg-help: when the screen goes black, if you do ctrl+alt+f1 do you get a command line login prompt?
<Berg-help> lemme check
<Berg-help> fl
<grazie> Berg-help: fl?
<Berg-help> NOTHING
<maxamillion> Berg-help: F1 ... the function at the top of your keyboard
<Berg-help> ah
<maxamillion> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Berg-help> capls lock accidentally
<Berg-help> caps
<maxamillion> ;)
<maxamillion> just my job
<Berg-help> I only have one keyboard and monitor so I constantly have to switch
<maxamillion> Berg-help: ewwww, you need a KVM switch
<grazie> best thing since sliced bread!
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Or another keyboard and monitor.
<Berg-help> nothing
<maxamillion> PuMpErNiCkLe: lol, either or would suffice
<PuMpErNiCkLe> :)
<Berg-help> F1 isnt working
<maxamillion> Berg-help: control+alt+F1 did nothing?
<Berg-help> yeah
<maxamillion> :(
<maxamillion> sounds rather borked ....
* maxamillion thinks
<Berg-help> are there any alternatives?
<Berg-help> I really just want something that can run a shoutcast server and use skype
<maxamillion> Berg-help: uhmmm... did you install with the live cd or alternate install image?
<Berg-help> I tried the desktop CD but that didnt work so i used the application one
<aim_nano> are you guys manually prefixing your responses with the name of the person folllow by a :
<aim_nano> or is it a mod / hotkey / shortcut
<maxamillion> Berg-help: how didn't the desktop cd work?
<maxamillion> Berg-help: describe what happened
<grazie> aim_nano: type in the first few letter and then <tab>
<maxamillion> aim_nano: ... nvm, grazie beat me to it
<PuMpErNiCkLe> aim_nano:  ... nvm maxamillion beat me to it
<maxamillion> aim_nano: its a standard feature of almost _every_ irc client you will find
<aim_nano> maxamillion, :)
<aim_nano> er
<grazie> aim_nano: like bash shell
<aim_nano> did it work?
<grazie> aim_nano: no
<aim_nano> it automatically puts their name and inserts a comma
<Berg-help> well the desktop CD didnt work because the same thing ahppened
<Berg-help> happened
<aim_nano> rather than a colon
<maxamillion> aim_nano: ohhh, you using xchat?
<Berg-help> then I was told to use the application CD and I installed it
<aim_nano> yessir
<maxamillion> aim_nano: its in the preferences somewhere, you can tell it to use a colon
* maxamillion forgets ... it has litterally been years since he used xchat
<aim_nano> maxamillion: test
<aim_nano> :)
<maxamillion> :)
<grazie> :)
<Berg-help> I am using the java client but I normally use chatzilla
<maxamillion> aim_nano: once you start becomming a command line junkie you should check out irssi ;) ... its my favorite
<aim_nano> I've always practically preferred using my keyboard over my mouse...it's more efficient.
<Berg-help> it is and it is not at the same time
<maxamillion> aim_nano: yup :)
<aim_nano> When my hands are on the keyboard, I don't want to move them to the mouse and back and forth :\
<Berg-help> but can you guys suggest an alternative light weight linux desktop?
<aim_nano> So I run programs in windows via 'command line' if you will.
<maxamillion> Berg-help: other than Xfce?
<aim_nano> Start > run.
<maxamillion> aim_nano: lol ... yeah.... about that
<Berg-help> xubuntu or w/e ueah
<Berg-help> I remember there was a freeware program for windows that added a little command line in the bottom right
<maxamillion> Berg-help: you want something lighter than xfce? ... www.fluxbuntu.org might be more your taste
<Berg-help> mae it easy to get to everything and let you create shortcuts
<aim_nano> I don't even click start > run.  I hit [Windows Key]  + R
<aim_nano> lol
<maxamillion> aim_nano: you should get cygwin ... the power of linux on a windows machine (kinda)
<aim_nano> I've heard of it.
<aim_nano> I just think Vista coming out...it's retarded how much of your system resources are consumed by your OS.
<aim_nano> I like linux, but Gentoo is impractically complicated.
<aim_nano> So I found ubuntu.
<aim_nano> Though it's like 'newb linux' imo - I like it's elegant simplicity.
<aim_nano> It is why I chose Xubuntu over Ubuntu.
<Berg-help> fluxbuntu doesnt look like it has the support I need
<maxamillion> aim_nano: yeah, i've been a debian user for years ... i now run Xubuntu on my desktops because i am lazy and it just works ... debian is awesome and if the revolution ever came i would format my hard drive and be back on debian in a second, but i ran xfce on debian anyways and ubuntu is debian based so its almost the same thing, just a little easier
<Berg> arg
<Berg> well
<Berg> guess I gotta give up on the whole linux on the old piece of junk
<Berg> :(
<aim_nano> Yeah, I have a good friend running Debian.  He says he's tried other distro's but Debian is what he keeps going back to.
<maxamillion> Berg: don't give up.... www.damnsmalllinux.org <-- go there and see if that will run (its just a live cd, but it will help provide info to get a working installation on the machine)
<Berg> when you say live CD what does that mean exactly?
<Berg> I kinda had to format so now I have no OS on that POS
<maxamillion> Berg: it runs off the cd in ram ... no need to install
<Berg> so should I burn it to a CD and run it?
<maxamillion> Berg: yeah, it doesn't need to install ... you could actually take the hard drive out of the computer and the live cd would still run on it
<maxamillion> Berg: yes
<maxamillion> i have to go ... getting off work
<aim_nano> maxamillion:  Later.
<Berg> wow
<Berg> nice
<maxamillion> aim_nano: bye bye
<maxamillion> i'll be around later on tonight
<Berg> maybe in a year everything will be nice in the linux world
<Berg> atleast it can't get worse
<aim_nano> does sudo apt-get dist-update basically reinstal?
<grazie> aim_nano: no it updates packages
<aim_nano> ok it finished
<aim_nano> i'm trying reinstalling nvidia's drivers again
<aim_nano> via the ubuntuguide.org's guide
<grazie> aim_nano: did you get a new kernel?
<aim_nano> i don't know, did i?
<aim_nano> lol
<aim_nano> i did sudo apt-get dist-update and it downloaded/installed for about 45 minutes
<aim_nano> so i assume so
<grazie> aim_nano: like I said before you don't usually need to reboot linux unless you've got a new kernel
<aim_nano> so i should reboot before attempting the driver install?
<grazie> aim_nano: we'll just assume you've got a new kernel, so do a reboot yes
<aim_nano> be right back
<LordGamer> hi all
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hi you
<LordGamer> anyone?
<LordGamer> ah
<LordGamer> I got the ATI drivers installed I think but I cant get my second monitor to work any ideas?
<aim_nano> same thing
<aim_nano> apparently my nvidia kernel is an older version that the x one or soemthing
<maxamillion> well ... i'm home now
<aim_nano> lol
<aim_nano> i just restarted after trying to reinstall the nvidia drivers
<grazie> aim_nano: there's been kernel update problems in the last day or two...it would explain this
<drx0drx> i just did a sudo command and it asked for a password & I gave it root password and it wants something else.... what does it want?
<aim_nano> and basically it's saying the nvidia kernel version doesn't match the x kernel version
<maxamillion> drx0drx: your password
<aim_nano> one is like 1.8XX and one is 1.9XX or something.
<aim_nano> maybe
<grazie> aim_nano: more than maybe
<maxamillion> aim_nano: nvidia kernel version and x kernel version? ... i think your terminology might be a little off
<aim_nano> it said
<aim_nano> the nvidia kernel module has the version 1.0-XXXX but this x module has the version 1.0-9746
<maxamillion> aim_nano: yes, those would be modules for the kernel ... there is only 1 kernel
<aim_nano> i know
<maxamillion> oh ok .. :)
<maxamillion> sorry, i just mis-understood
<aim_nano> i was tyring to type it from memory
<aim_nano> lol
<maxamillion> no worries
<aim_nano> not giving much thought to what i was actually typing :X
<maxamillion> aim_nano: we normally get a substantial amount of linux first timers in here so i try to clarify when possible
<aim_nano> Fair enough.
<aim_nano> I'm a xubuntu first timer.
<LordGamer> any help for me? :P
<maxamillion> aim_nano: then welcome to our humble community :)
<maxamillion> LordGamer: help with?
<LordGamer> I got the ATI drivers installed I think but I cant get my second monitor to work any ideas?
<aim_nano> Lucky :\
<grazie> aim_nano: in terminal 'grep upgrade /var/log/dpkg.log' and pastebin the output
<maxamillion> LordGamer: oh yeah, with the two different graphics cards?
<LordGamer> no two DVI outputs
<maxamillion> LordGamer: oh ... lemme get you a link
<LordGamer> ok :)
<spasticteapot> Hello!
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know how to run .JNLP files?
<maxamillion> LordGamer: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxAndDualMonitors.html
<spasticteapot> I think it's a Java thing.
<maxamillion> spasticteapot: never heard of it
<spasticteapot> Carp.
<maxamillion> spasticteapot: i don't think that's java ....
<spasticteapot> What is it?
<spasticteapot> I'm trying to run ANTSP2P, and I downloaded a JNLP.
<LordGamer> so maxamillion do I have to uninstall and start over?
<maxamillion> LordGamer: no
<maxamillion> LordGamer: you just edit the xorg.conf per the tutorial
<LordGamer> ah ok
<aim_nano> I read a forum where I guy had the same error and posted that he removed linux-restricted-modules.
<aim_nano> make any sense max?  :X
<maxamillion> LordGamer: if you have the drivers in place, all that is left to do is edit xorg.conf to utilize the driver's dual monitor support
<LordGamer> ok cool
<LordGamer> I will see how it goes
<spasticteapot> How do I get Sun's java instead of the wacky Ubuntu java?
<maxamillion> aim_nano: not really, but then again ... ubuntu has oddities (compared to debian that is)
<maxamillion> spasticteapot: it's not ubuntu java ... its actually gcj/gij the gnu java implementation
<maxamillion> spasticteapot: lemme get you a link
<spasticteapot> Ah.
<spasticteapot> I was referring to "free" java, or whatever Java is included.
<grazie> aim_nano: the repo problem will be sorted in the next few days, I suggest you try again later
<maxamillion> spasticteapot: yeah ... they just alias the command "java" to gcj
<spasticteapot> Gruh?
<grazie> aim_nano: the versions of linux-image, linux-headers and linux-restricted-modules and the drivers all need to be matched
<maxamillion> spasticteapot: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Java_Development_Kit_.28JDK.29_v5.0 <---follow that link but when told to do "sudo gedit <whatever>" instead type "gksudo mousepad <whatever>" (where <whatever> is what the tutorial tells you to enter) because you are on xubuntu and not ubuntu
<maxamillion> aim_nano: a horribly long thread about the latest kernel update and how it is fragging systems all over the place ... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=356408
<spasticteapot> Eh...I'll stick with good 'ol "Sudo Nano".
<maxamillion> spasticteapot: that will suffice just as well ... i normally just point users to mousepad because alot of people seem to like guis ....
<aim_nano> maxamillion: thanks
<spasticteapot> I figure if I'm going to learn something, it should work on every Linux distro used today.
<spasticteapot> Plus, it still works if I accidentally disable X-windows....
<maxamillion> aim_nano: no problem :)
<spasticteapot> ....again.
<maxamillion> spasticteapot: :P
<spasticteapot> Any chance anyone here is good with Makefiles?
<spasticteapot> Or likes good speakers?
<spasticteapot> (The two are, bizzarely enough, related.)
<cheatersrealm> I like good speakers
<spasticteapot> Excellent.
<spasticteapot> There's a program called QTspeakerdesigner that will let you design (big surprise) speakers.
<cheatersrealm> what kind of speakers are we talking?
<cheatersrealm> ahh
<spasticteapot> It's almost as good as some $300 software packages, except it's free.
<cheatersrealm> meat
<cheatersrealm> neat*
<spasticteapot> Home audio. Of course, it will work for car subs too, and you can (with a little work) set it up for car use.
<spasticteapot> Coincidentally, an average pair of $500 speakers often uses $200 worth of parts.
<spasticteapot> (The trick is modelling them in CAD for proper performance.)
<cheatersrealm> yeah
<cheatersrealm> I'm no good with Makefiles though
<maxamillion> spasticteapot: i don't bother with anything written in QT
<aim_nano> maxamillion: Can you repost that link?
<spasticteapot> cheatersrealm: Check out zaphaudio.com for some neat-0 stuff. Or, go to #diyaudio on the Rizon IRC server.
<spasticteapot> maxamillion: Oh, well.
<spasticteapot> I'm guessing the program's something of a kludge anywho, albiet a $300 kludge.
<aim_nano> maxamillion: Can you repost that link?
<maxamillion> aim_nano: which one?
<aim_nano> the long forum post
<maxamillion> aim_nano: oh yeah ... just a moment
<maxamillion> aim_nano: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=356408
<aim_nano> maxamillion: Thank you.
<maxamillion> aim_nano: anytime :)
<aim_nano> maxamillion: So I guess as they say I'll wait a few days or a week, and sit back and enjoy some popcorn.
<aim_nano> maxamillion: Try the whole thing over in a few days, it should work normally.
<aim_nano> Talk to you folks later...I've got some WoW to play.
<aim_nano> :)
<maxamillion> heh ... WoW ... its like digital drugs
<spasticteapot> cheatersrealm: If you're interested in some DIY speaker stuff, I can forward you to a .deb of Gspeakers, and some other useful websites.
<spasticteapot> Hi-fi and ubuntu - it's like peanut butter cups!
<spasticteapot> Except without the fattening qualities.
<spasticteapot> DIET peanut-butter cups.
<spasticteapot> WoW..eh.
<spasticteapot> I'll stick to pen-and-paper.
<spasticteapot> Shadowrun has far fewer 'sploitz.
<spasticteapot> D&D has some big ones, though...
<spasticteapot> I wonder what would happen if I set my nickname as pun-pun/
<spasticteapot> ?
<fxr_> hi, im reinstalling my ubuntu soon.. to get rid of windows & ntfs partitions & install new graphics card.. i was wondering if there is any documention /tips on backing up some of my config files somewhere so i can restore things more easily?
<TheSheep> fxr_: just copy your home directory somewhere
<TheSheep> fxr_: if you have it on a separate partition, then just don't delete it during installation
<TheSheep> fxr_: besides, you can install new graphics card and/or remove partitions without reinstalation
<fxr_> ok..... u c,  i wanna move my ubuntu install from one HDD to another..
<TheSheep> ah
<cheatersrealm> fxr_: are the drives the same size?
<TheSheep> well, you can do it, but I guess it will be as fast as reinstallation
<TheSheep> and since installation is automatized... :)
<fxr_> no, thet arnt the same size..
<fxr_> i guess i could save my package list somewhere as well..
<fxr_> i sudo apt-get them all.. or is that practical?
<Ins|de> hi there! i have a little question abount installing xubuntu, is it possible install xubuntu without formating the partition, can i install xubuntu without re-formating filesystem ?
<grazie> fxr_: I've used 'sudo cp -a <source> <destination>' many times
<grazie> Ins|de: why would you want to?
<TheSheep> grazie: I'd use tar to preserve rights and wonership :)
<grazie> TheSheep: yeah right
<fxr_> grazie i dont see what ur getting at there...   could i use a live disk or something & c
<fxr_> could i use a live cd or something a copy between partitions that way?
<Ins|de> grazie, because my filesystem was damaged, and i need to reintall the system, but i could restore some important directories... and i didnt want that it would be destroyied during installation...
<TheSheep> Ins|de: restore them before the installation
<TheSheep> Ins|de: if you don't format the filesystem, it will still be damaged
<Ins|de> TheSheep, i had restored filesystem, and i have important data in lost+found
<Ins|de> if i install xubuntu it would be lost, right ?
<TheSheep> Ins|de: I guess so, just boot the livecd and copy it somewhere
<Ins|de> dont have space enough.. :S
<Ins|de> damn..
<grazie> Ins|de: you have a problem then
<TheSheep> grazie: not really
<TheSheep> Ins|de: you can install it without formatting the filesystem
<TheSheep> Ins|de: I'm not sure where is the option in the installer
<grazie> TheSheep: important data should always backed up before installing...
<TheSheep> Ins|de: I'd however move all the files to some direcotry before that, so that the old files won't mess up your new install
<Ins|de> anyway.. before formating partitions i would be advised, right ?
<TheSheep> grazie: of course, but he has no space for that
<Ins|de> TheSheep, yeah, i ould do that
<fxr_> no i havent
<TheSheep> Ins|de: I think that there is a checkbox somewhere or similar option in the partition editor telling whether to format a partition or not
<TheSheep> Ins|de: just be careful about it
<TheSheep> Ins|de: and don't select "partition automatically" ;)
<TheSheep> Ins|de: I'd still make a backup -- maybe you could burn it on a cd or something
<TheSheep> Ins|de: from the livecd
<Ins|de> ah! just a question, burning it on a cdrom all files would lose permissions, right ?
<TheSheep> Ins|de: no if you enable the rock-ridge extensions
<TheSheep> Ins|de: in the advanced options
<TheSheep> Ins|de: or if you tar them before burning
<Ins|de> hmm.. tar!! that's the way! :)
<Ins|de> i've downloaded alternate install cd, i'm going to search for such option
<TheSheep> of course, tar was created *specifically* for backups
<Torist> on the alternate install cd, how do you eject the cd mid install?
<Torist> it says its scratched and i wanna replace the CD
<TheSheep> Torist: I guess you need to reboot
<TheSheep> Torist: the cd is mounted and there are processes running in the mounted directory, so you canot unmount it
<Torist> paper-clip time when its idle
<Ins|de> TheSheep, i'll try that checkbox, but i'm afraid! :S https://customisinglife.wordpress.com/files/2006/10/xubuntu-partition-mounting.png
<TheSheep> Torist: I woudn't recommend that, you'll scratch the lens
<Torist> i'll wait till spin down
<Torist> its 52x
<TheSheep> Torist: normally you'd only do it on powered off drive
<Torist> i've rebooted 10x already with about 10 cds
<Torist> all say the CD isn't fully there, tried burning different speeds, i think its the CDs
<Torist> or the alt cd is not using the internet to download packages like it should be
<TheSheep> Torist: there is an option to check the checksum in the boot menu
<Torist> why aren't all ubuntu's downloaded over a torrent to install on the computer?
<TheSheep> Torist: alt cd doesn't use internet to download packages
<Torist> it doesn't load the checksum
<Torist> if the kernel is corrupt
<Torist> :<>
<TheSheep> Torist: you're confusing it with the mini cd
<TheSheep> !minicd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about minicd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Torist> ubuntu alt 6.06 is the only version that is actually booting, though it says not all packages are on the CD fully
<TheSheep> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<TheSheep> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD <-- the minimal cd
<Torist> tried xubuntu, thats a minimalist, esp when installing server
<Torist> same applies
<Torist> i need to get the kernel installed before apt-geting the rest
<Torist> anyone know how to get the help command for irssi?
<Torist> while in this channel?
<Kirby> Hello, I've just installed Xubuntu on a new computer a few days ago. Unfortunately I can't get it connected to the internet. How can I get the install disk to act as a cd repository?
<Sharn> Hello
<Sharn> Kirby: Did you turn them off in the sources.list?
<TheSheep> Kirby: the cd from which you installed should contain many packages
<TheSheep> Kirby: there is also a dvd that contains most everything
<Torist> that would be cool if there was a website that let you burn a cd of all the repositories you wanted
<Kirby> Yes it should, and I've got it recognized by  synaptic, but I can't seem to get programs to install from there.
<TheSheep> Torist: you can get the packages from packages.ubuntu.com
<cellofellow> I have the DVD and occasionally I install things from it, but not most stuff.
<Sharn> Kirby: Does it give any sort of error?
<Torist> yeah, but like an interactive java website that let you drag them to the cd, and let you burn them
<Kirby> How can I figgure out which packages are on the cd.
<cellofellow> TheSheep: how? I try to download the deb files from there but I can't find the link. I have to go trudging through archive.ubuntu.com
<Kirby> Sharn: not really, it keeps on saying that I sshould connect to the internet.
<TheSheep> Kirby: disable all the rest of repositories
<TheSheep> Kirby: then only the ones from cd should be displayed
<Kirby> Will do, brb.
<Sharn> Yeah, good idea. You know how?
<TheSheep> cellofellow: you need to click on the architecture
<TheSheep> cellofellow: then choose a mirror
<cellofellow> oh, cool
<cellofellow> I may put together a CD or a DVD full of favorite package for a friend.
<Sharn> I have my own question. What are like the minimal reqs to have a useable Xubuntu running? I'm getting an old company laptop and i'm trying to decide between Debian and Xubuntu.
<Torist> 64 MB for the alt cd on 6.06
<cellofellow> prolly about 300Mhz and 64MB ram.
<Sharn> Ahhh. Is the Edgy, cellofellow?
<cellofellow> I have 450Mhz and 319MB ram and Kubuntu runs OK, but Xubuntu much better.
<cellofellow> Yess.
<cellofellow> or, never mind
<Torist> is there any programs you recommend to kill to make xubuntu go faster?
<Torist> *are there
<cellofellow> I have edgy, dunno if edgy would run one 300Mhz cause such a chip may need the 386 kernel instead of the generic.
<cellofellow> Sylpheed instead of Thunderbird.
<Sharn> Hmmm. Ok. I don't know the specs on it yet, but it should be better than that. I prefer the minimal install anyhow.
<cellofellow> and keep thinks simple
<cellofellow> stick to non-GNOME GTK apps.
<Torist> anyone know how to get the help command for irssi?
<Sharn> I don't like mail clients at all, personally. Love my Hotmail. :P
<Torist> "/help" doesn't work
<Sharn> Uhm..
<cellofellow> Gmail is my favorite.
<Sharn> man irssi?
<Torist> im in it now lol
<Torist> so that won't work
<Sharn> Or is it irssi man? I'm not sure. :P
<cellofellow> you have screen running?
<cellofellow> man irssi
<cellofellow> hey Jester45!
<Jester45> IM BACk
<Torist> none work while in this channel
<cellofellow>  /help works, you just have to be in one of the non-channel windows
<Sharn> Ooooh. I thought it was a package. Rofl.
<Jester45> Hey cellofellow i got ftp working but... its links to wrong folder :(
<Torist> darn
<cellofellow> let me look at it.
<Torist> when you need /help it should be everywhere
<Kirby> I think I have the other repositories turned off. I went into Software sources, in the tab: 'ubuntu 6.10' I unchecked all the boxes under internet.
<Sharn> ./help works fine for me..
<Kirby> But it still doesn't seem to be working.
<cellofellow> Kirby: did you apt-get update?
<Kirby> I don't think so, I haven't had a chance to mess around int the terminal.
<Jester45> cellofellow: boy have i had a week
<Sharn> Kirby: You may also need to do it manually. I doubt it, but.
<Torist> ./help
<Kirby> Alright
<Sharn> No, I jsut put the period there to tell you. :P
<Torist> nope, w/ and w/o the "." doesn't work
<Sharn> In this channel, /help works for me.
<cellofellow> Jester45: ftp://jesteris.boldlygoingnowhere.org/ in firefox didn't work.
<Torist> try using issri
<cellofellow> trying gFTP
<Torist> doesn't work for me for some reason
<Torist> gFTP is unstable
<Torist> wait, thats KFTPGrabber
<Torist> gFTP doesn't support TLS
<Jester45> humm
<TheSheep> Kirby: click 'update'
<Sharn> Hmmm. I'll just be quiet since I don't know what 'm talking about. xD
<cellofellow> gFTP does SSH which works fo me
<Torist> SSH isn't TLS
<Jester45> cellofellow: the http is gone also... maybe the ip address needs to update?
<cellofellow> maybe
<cellofellow> is ddclient running?
<Kirby> I did it in the command line and it seems to have worked. What exactally did that update?
<Torist> why isn't the apt-get torrentized?
<Torist> that way it would never go down or cost money to host
<cellofellow> Kirby: the internal data cache
<cellofellow> local pakcage cache rather
<Sharn> That's an awesome idea, Torist.
<Kirby> Cellophello: I'm sorry I don't know what that does/mean.
<cellofellow> just open aptitude or synaptic and see how few packages there are now.
<Jester45> Torist: because its not as stable as a direct dl
<Sharn> Kirby: Basically, your computer keeps a list of the packages you can download/install.
<cellofellow> Jester45: working now
<cellofellow> Jester45: I see az.log, that's it
<Sharn> And apt-get update just updates that. So Xubuntu knows what it can download.
<cellofellow> Jester45: http working too
<Sharn> Or whatever distro you're runnign.
<Kirby> It didn't change anything in the 'add/remove applications'
<TheSheep> Kirby: ah, how about synaptic?
<cellofellow> try synaptic or aptitude. Add/Remove Apps is sort of lame.
<Jester45> cellofellow: yes well the default is the /home/ftp folder
<Kirby> let me open it up...
<cellofellow> Jester45: what FTP server?
<Jester45> and so i had that and a folder i thought the ftp was on
<Sharn> I agree, Add/Remove is weak. xD
<Sharn> Kirby: Does it look better now?
<Kirby> I forgot to check synaptic before the update, but the Not installed list is tiny.
<Sharn> Ahh. That's what you want.
<Kirby> I tried to install a C++ compiler and it seemed to work.
<Sharn> Good. :)
<Kirby> Now I think I've got it. I'll just have to get a cd with more packages on it.
<Kirby> Do you guys recommend any repositories for Xubuntu?
<Sharn> Yeah. You should be able to get your internet working. You have a network card or something, right?
<Kirby> No, I'm on dial-up. I've heard how much of a pain it is to set up a modem for a computer. I'm only using this linux box for spreadsheet work and my music. Nothing that would have to require an internet connection.
<Sharn> Ahhhh. Ok. I never heard it was that tough. Hope my laptop has Ethernet...
<Kirby> It was something about how some computers don't have an actual modem, its just software.
<cellofellow> winmodems yeah. Some work
* skirk Go to Sleep
<Sharn> Ooooh. Winmodems. Yeah, there are a lot of drivers for those, though.
* skirk Go to Sleep
<Sharn> Eh?
<Kirby> I'm not too interested, if it is absolutely necessary, I can do it. But I'd still rather get a repository CD with only a few media players and openoffice.
<Sharn> Ugh. I'm bored again. Need someone else to help...
<Kirby> ")
<Kirby> :
* Sharn needs a newb to help.
<Kirby> I just realized something. When I bought the new computer I took off all the keys so that I could clean them off. Since I had all the materials out, I decided to do it for this keyboard as well. Some of the keys are switched.
<Kirby> "P
<Sharn> Rofl... Ouch.
<cellofellow> you can customize the keyboard layout to match.
<Sharn> Welcoem back. xD
<Kirby> I've almost forgot. Is there a good way to put package files on a cd/dvd, or is there already a file that I could download that  (when on a cd) would be a good repository?
<Sharn> I'm not sure... -googles-
<Sharn> For... Xubuntu/Ubuntu/Kubuntu?
<Kirby> Hey thanks, my google-foo has been failing me sofar.
<Kirby> Xubuntu
<cellofellow> Kirby: there is a way, but I don't know if it'd work from Windows.
<cellofellow> one sec...
<Kirby> I've got a friend with a linux box.
<cellofellow> ok
<cellofellow> Kirby: http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/06/how-to-make-your-own-package-cd-for.html
<Sharn> There you go.
<Sharn> Good job, Cellofellow.
<cellofellow> Showed up in my RSS this morning.
<Kirby> *Reading
<Kirby> Awesome, this should work great. I'll go over to his house tomorrow.
<cellofellow> glad to help
<cellofellow> may take you all day to download the stuff you want
<Sharn> Yeah, might.
<cellofellow> and don't use the browser. use aptitude download packagenames
<cellofellow> that downloads the deb files to the current folder.
<Kirby> Oh, I almost forgot: Thank you guys.
<Sharn> Rofl. Your welcome. :P
<cellofellow> oh, yeah. no problem. Pleasure, actually.
<Torist> is there an ubuntu that downloads everything from apt-get?
<Torist> none of the cds seem to be working
<Sharn> Uhhhh.
<Sharn> Not sure what you mean.
<Jester45> Torist: apt-get uses the internet defaultly i think
<cellofellow> Debian has that, it's called Net-install, but I don't think Ubuntu does. Maybe you could morph Debian Netinstall into Ubuntu
<cellofellow> I've used Debian Net Install. 3 floppies to boot from, and then download the rest.
<Sharn> Ooooh. You mean you want all the package downloaded? ...that would be insanely huge.
<Torist> yeah
<Torist> but its the only way for me
<Jester45> its ~160gb
<Torist> no, just the kernel
<Jester45> for Every packages
<Jester45> o
<cellofellow> My net-install box has no desktop, it's a server, so it's no worries.
<Sharn> Hmmmm. -confused- I'll jsut stay out of this. xD
<cellofellow> download took like a hour. Less than a CD with stuff.
<Torist> i also get this crc error
<Torist> when installing from CD
<cellofellow> what you could do is install debian net-install, and then, without installing any extra packages, put an ubuntu sources.list file on there and see what happens.
<Torist> i can't even get to terminal
<Torist> server version fails for all ubuntus
<Torist> all ubuntus fail
<Torist> its terrible
<Torist> i get crc and invalid compressed format errors
<cellofellow> sure it's not bad burns?
<Torist> 10 cds
<Torist> different brands
<Torist> different burners
<Torist> 4 isos downloaded and md5'ed
<cellofellow> :(
<Torist> i don't think ubuntu is compatible with my computer
<cellofellow> sounds like it.
<cellofellow> there is always debian, and PC-BSD, and Gentoo if you're brave.
<Torist> maybe, does freebsd have an apt-get?
<Torist> and can i GUI freebsd?
<cellofellow> BSD uses it's own system. PC-BSD is KDE on top of FreeBSD.
<cellofellow> I don't think BSD has a proper apt-style package manager.
<Torist> can i install the latest version of debian?
<Jester45> maybe
<Torist> will that let me apt-get?
<Jester45> yes
<cellofellow> latest meaning Sarge, current Etch nightly, or Sid?
<cellofellow> Apt-get comes from debian.
<Torist> the latest version of the original debian
<Torist> i know its built for debian, but debian ubuntu
<Torist> it didn't start with debian (apt-get)?
<cellofellow> it did
<Torist> it started with ubuntu, right?
<Torist> oh, wow, didn't know that
<cellofellow> Debian's been around since 1993, with apt since around 97, and ubuntu only since 04
<Torist> ok, didn't know that
<Torist> read a book on debian, but it didn't mention apt-get
<cellofellow> no apt-get in a debian book? that's just wrong.
<Torist> lol
<Torist> well, the government bought it (@ library)
<Torist> very quiet in here
<Sharn> I know. =\
<Sharn> TALK PEOPLE. xD
<chillinhh> hello?
<Torist> hey
<Sharn> TALKING
<Sharn> PMG
<Sharn> Hello
<chillinhh> do you guys know if the xubuntu live cd comes with ndiswrapper
<Sharn> I have no idea. Someone here should, though...
<chillinhh> anybody?
<Sharn> Hello
<Sharn> :)
<Torist> Hey!
<Torist> xubuntu lives doesn't come with ndiswrapper does it?
<Sharn> I'm not positive I even know what that is. :)
<Torist> i thought only knoppix 4.0 live has that
<Torist> it is a linux program that allows you to install windows drivers
<Torist> like wine is for exe's, ndiswrapper is for dll's and sys's
<Torist> wb Jester45
<Torist> i've seen ya here all the time, ur one of the ones that lives here
<Sharn> Rofl. I knew it had something to do with Windows...
<Torist> lol
<Jester45> yes i live here
<Torist> lol
<Jester45> just trying to tidy up
<Sharn> Rofl
<Jester45> i haveny been on for a week
<Sharn> OH NOES
<Sharn> =O
<Sharn> Joking. xD
<Jester45> locked my router away so i could concentrate on my upgrades
<Jester45> true story
<Sharn> Lol...
<Sharn> Brilliant. :)
<Sharn> Ugh. I'm bored. I need another nub to help.
<Jester45> whats the option for glxgears to show the fps?
<Jester45> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears -printfps' in a terminal.
<Jester45> figured it out
<Jester45> w00t
<Jester45> ~8000 fps
<Torist> hey yall, good news to share!
<GionnyBoss> I have just installed Xubuntu on an old computer... Now I'm trying to install sun-java package, but it stopped and in details I can see there is the licence. The installation doesn't move. I didn't have this problem on Ubuntu in my other computer. How can I solve this? Any suggestions, please? Thanks
<Torist> GionnyBoss, try a different java package
<Torist> like blackdown or something like that
<GionnyBoss> The problem is that installation doesn't move and I can't close that Synaptic window... how can I do?
<Jester45> you have to agree to the lisense
<GionnyBoss> Jester45, yeah, but how?
<Jester45> humm
<Torist> scroll down
<Torist> then hit F8 as it states i think
<Jester45> are you looking in the details
<GionnyBoss> aaah yeah
<GionnyBoss> sorry
<GionnyBoss> I made it
<Jester45> working now?
<Torist> was it F8?
<GionnyBoss> I just needed to scroll down with the down key
<GionnyBoss> sorry to waste your time with this stupid thing :P
<GionnyBoss> eheheh
<GionnyBoss> thank you
<Jester45> ok im bored again :)
<GionnyBoss> lol
<Torist> so there was no F8 involved?
<Jester45> QUICK: whats 100 * 100 / 100
<Torist> 1
<Torist> *100
<Jester45> no he needed to scroll down
<Torist> 1*100
<GionnyBoss> Torist, I didn't use F8, just scrolled down
<Jester45> i like apt my self
<Torist> ok, thanks, just curious
<Jester45> simple
<Torist> DEBIAN ROCKS!
<Torist> its better than Xubuntu
<Jester45> try DSL
<Torist> DSL < apt-get which rocks
<GionnyBoss> yeah apt is good, but I just don't remember all package names... and so I use synaptic to search packages better :P
<Torist> use the tab when in terminal
<Torist> it gives you the names
<GionnyBoss> yeah you're right
<GionnyBoss> but I'm lazy :P
<GionnyBoss> ahahah
<Jester45> or.. use apt-cache search
<Sharn> Hey, someone is talking...
<Torist> its a chat room in freenode
<Jester45> yes but im bored again
<Torist> <free>
<GionnyBoss> do you guys use Xubuntu? I'm using Ubuntu on my computer but I installed Xubuntu in an old one... Now it's the first time I see xubuntu
<Jester45> so... i going to watch all the bleach eps again
<Jester45> good job
<Torist> DEBIAN saved my computer when Xubuntu or Ubuntu (all versions) couldn't
<Jester45> i use a few diffrent distros
<Sharn> :)
<Jester45> Torist: you try warty?
<GionnyBoss> Torist, an old computer?
<Sharn> I have Xubuntu-desktop on Ubuntu on my old PC. Other than that, I don't use it yet.
<Torist> yeah, it was an old computer
<Torist> nvr heard of warty?
* Jester45 is not telling you to dl the torrent just to notice that this was enviably going to happen http://www.mininova.org/tor/577268 
<Sharn> I'm hoping Xubuntu will run on my laptop. Else I'm heading to Debian also.
<Sharn> Rofl, nice Jester.
<Jester45> Torist: its a old version of ubuntu pre K and X ubuntu
<Sharn> There was a Bill Gates edition of every single Windows. :)
<Jester45> you know whats kinda weird
<Torist> Ubuntu 4.10, i see
<Jester45> they filed it under Anime
<Sharn> Yeah, Warty is just really old.
<Jester45> not Software
<Jester45> i like it
<Sharn> Yeah.
<Jester45> but... its on the top of the page
<Sharn> I think my original Ubuntu ship-it disc are either warty or the one right after.
<Torist> probably after
<Sharn> Ah. Mines 5.10. :P
<Torist> yeah, that version has security holes everywhere
* Jester45 loves ship it FREE COASTERS !!!!!!
<Sharn> xD
<Sharn> I never got to install it anyhow.
<Torist> make an envelope out of two sheets of paper, stamp it (one stamp works), and send it to a friend
<Sharn> The computer I was tryign to install it with had a 250Gb hard drive and WinME. It screwed WinME up to repartition it, since it couldn't handle more than 170Gb. >.<
<Jester45> i have a 1TB
<Jester45> (new upgrade)
* Jester45 also loves RAIDs
<Sharn> Heh. I was gonna order 5 new ones just incase someone wants to try it. And that's not in 1 drive is it?
<Sharn> Largest I've seen is 750Gb
<Jester45> they have 1tb drives out
<Sharn> WHERE? :O
<Jester45> i have 4 250
<Jester45> i guess it was pointles to raid on linux
<Sharn> Ah, that's what I though. :P
<Sharn> I only have 1 250
<Jester45> you could just mount diffrent parts of the system on diffrent drives but... thats no fun
<Jester45> lol
<Jester45> they bad part is that
<Sharn> Rofl....
<Jester45> i have them 3/4 filled
<Sharn> With what? Holy crap...
<Jester45> hehe
<Sharn> Rofl....
<Jester45> i also love torrents
<Sharn> Not gonna say, eh?
<Sharn> ROFL
<Sharn> Torrentspy.com ftw. :P
<Jester45> i go privte mostly
<Torist> apt-get needs to be torrented
<Jester45> no it doesnt
<Torist> NO MORE CENTRAL SERVERS
<Torist> HURRAY!
<Jester45> to many problems with that and it would be bulky
<Sharn> Hmmmm. Torist, it would be OK if there were constantly people seeding every package, but...
<Sharn> There never will be. =\
<Jester45> Sharn: um.. the central servers could be the seeds
<Torist> even if they were distributed by the servers via BT
<Torist> yeah
<Torist> and it would save money for them to do that
<Jester45> so im the server
<Torist> and others could help
<Torist> :)
<Jester45> im the one constant seed
<Torist> xubuntu.org hosts all :)
<Sharn> Jester: do you torrent in Linux? And if so, what client?
<Jester45> you dl from me and your installing then Torist dled from me and you
<Jester45> azurues
<Torist> KTorrent works for me
<Torist> has encryption (plain encryption) and isn't a java hog
<Sharn> Ooooh. Azerues is too much a rescource hog for my tastes.
<Jester45> i like ot feed my piggy
<Sharn> Rofl...
<Jester45> he gets hungry
<GionnyBoss> hey guys... is there a good editor for Xfce? There's not Gedit installed in Xubuntu and I'm not sure if it will run if I install it...
<Sharn> Judging by your 1Tb, you probably have plenty of RAM for it anyhow,
<Jester45> mousepad
<Torist> or nano
<Jester45> or vi
<Jester45> or vim
<Sharn> Yeah. Almost every WM has it's own good editor
<GionnyBoss> yeah vi and vim I know :)
<Jester45> or abiword :)
<GionnyBoss> is mousepad an editor? ok :)
<Commander-Crowe> yes
<Sharn> I'm a Gnome fan, personally.
<Jester45> its gui
<GionnyBoss> I'm a Gnome fan too, Sharn
<Jester45> cc is back
<Sharn> KDE is too... Windows-like.
<Torist> GUIs don't always work over SSH
<Jester45> lol
<Jester45> you didnt specify
<Sharn> I'm trying to get away from Windows, here. xD
<GionnyBoss> but that old computer won't run with Gnome
<Torist> does KDE use the same kernels as GNOME?
<GionnyBoss> there are only 128 MB RAM
<Sharn> Yeah, I know. I'm getting one that would choke on Gnome.
<Torist> i am guessing they do since both are debian
<Jester45> lol
<Jester45> i just noticed
<Sharn> Torist: all Ubuntu-based distros are going to use the same kernel...
<Jester45> i got a whole 3 workspaces dedicated to torrents
<Torist> Sharn: Thanks
<Sharn> Mmhmm.
<GionnyBoss> the kernel has got nothing to do with window manager and gui
<Sharn> You can install all three desktops from any three of them.
<Sharn> Yeah. ^
<Jester45> 1 has azurues 2 has firefox on a few trackers and 3 has ff on other trackers
<Sharn> My gosh. I don't even want to know what you're torrenting. xD
<GionnyBoss> ahahah
<Torist> Jester, do you support RC4 and Plain Encryption in azureus?
<Sharn> I only have 2 workspaces. 4 is overwhelming.
<Jester45> yes
<Torist> ur awesome cause of that :)
<GionnyBoss> Jester45, do you use azureus? I had problems with azureus when I tryed it... very unstable, often crashes...
<Torist> use the version on the website
<Jester45> mine has uptime of um...
<Torist> apt-get version isn't too stable
<Sharn> I never had problems with it, it just helped Windows fill up the rest of my 704Mb or RAM. xD
<GionnyBoss> ah ok!
<Jester45> weeks
<Sharn> Haven't tried in Ubuntu yet.
<Jester45> try dsl
<GionnyBoss> I'm using BitTornado, it works, simple, it opens a window for every torrent
<GionnyBoss> dsl? never heard about it
<Sharn> DSL linux, you mean?
<Jester45> Damn Small Linux
<Jester45> 50mb
<Torist> DSL is cool for USB
<Sharn> Yeah. That's what I thought. I way prefer Slax.
<Torist> thats about it
<Jester45> you cant beat that
<GionnyBoss> when I was using windows 2 years ago, there was a superb bittorrent client called uTorrent... is there something similar for linux?
<Torist> yes, Azureus
<Jester45> yes utorrent+wine
<Sharn> GionnyBoss: uTorrent pwns, but there is nothing exactly like it.
<Torist> anything with DHT, look @ wikipedia
<Torist> don't use wine, run it natively
<Jester45> utorrent will forever own all other torrent clients
<Sharn> Look for Deluge, it works alright.
<Torist> uTorrent is propietary
<GionnyBoss> Azureus is a LOT more resource hungry
<Torist> and closed source
<Torist> agreed
<Torist> there are 30 programs to run torrents from
<Jester45> BUT utorrent is the best
<Torist> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_BitTorrent_software
<Jester45> even its its only windows
<Sharn> I agree. That's what I sue in Windows. Fast and simple.
<Jester45> anyone know how to put icons on the ff bookmarks
<Torist> (see above website for help)
<Sharn> Started with Bitlord, that told me half the torrents I tried were invalid. xD
<Torist> anyone know how to host chipmarks servers?
<GionnyBoss> yeah Jester45 I agree with you! I don't agree with uTorrent policy to keep it closed source but... it's the best! very small, I guess the code is so good! very good programmers
<Torist> chipmark server rather (https://chipmark.com)
<Sharn> http://deluge-torrent.org/
<Sharn> You may like that, after uTorrent
<Jester45> its small fast low memory low cpu lots of options
<Sharn> That too. ^_^
<GionnyBoss> thanks
<GionnyBoss> I will try that :)
<Sharn> What exactly is.cpkg?
<Sharn> Anyone know?
<Jester45> what is it?
<Sharn> Seems like jsut another zip format...
<Sharn> Just*
<Jester45> sounds like a package of some kind
<GionnyBoss> Sharn, there are a lot of cool websites on extensions, try to google ;)
<GionnyBoss> never heard about .cpgk
<Sharn> Yeah. It's a zip of some sort, though. The archive extractor opened it fine...
<Jester45> jesteris.boldlygoingnowhere.org/Videos/Funny%20Videos%20-%20High%20Speed%20Parallel%20Parking.mpg
<GionnyBoss> hey guys... mousepad is not coloring the text on source files... can I install a plugin for that or can you suggest me another editor, please?
<GionnyBoss> I'm looking for something like gedit to run on xfce
<Jester45> !text
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about text - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sharn> You could try installing Gedit, maybe..
<Jester45> !editors
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<Jester45> you might want
<Jester45> !code
<ubotu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<Jester45> ones
<GionnyBoss> Sharn, yeah you're right... maybe it will work... is Xfce GTK based?
<Jester45> yes
<Sharn> No clue. I think so...
<Sharn> Bluefish is cool, it may be too bloated for your uses though.
<GionnyBoss> Jester45, thanks... I know all those, I'm just not very sure on what runs on Xfce... I have just installed Xfce now and I'm not sure on what will work on that :P
<Jester45> if it worked on ubuntu it will mostlikyl run on xubuntu
<GionnyBoss> ok thanks
<Sharn> Yeah, Gedit will run for sure. It just may not be integrated like mousepad
<Jester45> you can make it intergradted
<GionnyBoss> thanks :) the important thing is that it works
<GionnyBoss> it's for this friend of mine's computer
<Sharn> Ahhh.
<GionnyBoss> he just needs it for the university... at school there's GNOME and so I'm trying to install all the things that he is familiar with
<GionnyBoss> like Gedit, Eclipse and this stuff
<Sharn> Yeah.
<Sharn> I really hate this integrted graphics card crap.
<GionnyBoss> on my computer here I have Ubuntu with Gnome and Gedit and Netbeans, Eclipse, everything you want
<Sharn> >.<
<GionnyBoss> what's the problem with graphic card, Sharn ?
<Sharn> I have this feeling Cedega isn't going to play games without ATI's driver installed right. I can't get "Accelerated 3d" or whatever it is.
<GionnyBoss> I think I understand you... it took me hours to make my laptop intel integrated graphic card work at the correct resolution
<Sharn> It's running the "MESA" 3d driver. I've spent countless hours trying to get it to work for Beryl.
<Sharn> Xgl just will not run on it. =\
<GionnyBoss> I don't know for ATI, but for NVidia you just install the driver
<GionnyBoss> NVidia rulez for Linux ;)
<Sharn> I actually have ATI's driver installed and working, I just can't get Xgl running.
<Jester45> ATI doesnt work as well becuase the drivers are closed source and ATI hasnt put much effort to the drivers
<Jester45> Sharn: you have to disable compositeing in xorg
<Sharn> And I didn't really choose this computer... I'm home/kinda private schooled so they sent me a computer.
<Sharn> Jester45: I've done that several times... I've followed about 15 different tutorials.
<Jester45> send it back?
<Sharn> Rofl, then I don't have a computer. xD
<Jester45> send back with note? "please install nvidia card"
<Sharn> xD To make it worse, it's a small form factor and won't take normal graphics cards.
<Jester45> my school has those
<Sharn> I'll be building my own as soon as I get a job. (Only 15 ftw.)
<Jester45> i take the fans off their hands
<Jester45> 16 here
<Sharn> Rofl... Has an integrated, shared memory, ati piece...
<Sharn> And that's kindof surprising, honestly.
<Sharn> Anywhere else on the internet, you'd have to be 42 to be that mature. xD
<Jester45> ???
<Sharn> Rofl. No offense. You've never been in a Runescape community, huh?
<Jester45> runescape is gay
<Jester45> knight online
<Jester45> sorry for my lang but i have strong feeling for runescape
<Sharn> Heh.. I used to play Runescape. got me a mod spot on a big forum for it. ^_^ Never heard of "Knight Online", though.
<Jester45> google it if you have windows :)
<Jester45> any one here try vista?
<spasticteapot> That's like asking "has anyone here tried trepanning"?
<spasticteapot> Honestly, I can live without the hole in my head.
<Sharn> I've had several chances..
<Sharn> I still have a beta key...
<Torist> anyone know how to get the list of channels in irssi
<Sharn> I'd have to torrent to sue it, though...
<Torist> or navigate back to the status screen?
<Sharn> Dang it, use*
<Torist> sue it
<Torist> lol
<Jester45> i "torrented" vista and im not empressed at all
<Torist> is there a stable live windows yet?
<Sharn> "live windows"?
<GionnyBoss> Torist, the words "stable" and "windows" don't go together
<GionnyBoss> lol
<Torist> lol
<Sharn> I don't think my PC could push Vista. And GionnyBoss has a point there.
<Torist> neither do xubuntu and my pc
<Sharn> Rofl...
<spasticteapot> My PC looks just as good...with much less horsepower.
<Sharn> Xgl + crappy integrated ATI card don't either. ^_^
<spasticteapot> Sorry to ask it again, but does anyone know how to enable PCMCIA IDE?
<Sharn> Nope, sorry. =\
<GionnyBoss> Sharn, I tryed Beryl without Xgl
<Sharn> Aixgl or whatever it is?
<GionnyBoss> yeah
<GionnyBoss> you use your x.org server normally... you just have to enable some modules in x.org conf
<Sharn> Really... Know of a tut on that?
<GionnyBoss> for nVidia graphics cards there are just a couple of commands you run and you're ready to use Beryl
<GionnyBoss> wait, I think I have a link
<Sharn> Is it possible with ATI, though...
<GionnyBoss> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy
<Sharn> Ahh.
<GionnyBoss> there's an ATI section, too... I hope it will work for you
<Sharn> Ok, i'll take a look. Thanks
<GionnyBoss> no problem
<GionnyBoss> I didn't understand this "The Bathroom is The Network" ... uhm... maybe because all the people throw shit in the network like it were a Bath?
<Sharn> Lmfao.
<Jester45> i have ATI and beryl working
<GionnyBoss> Lmfao? what is this? I'm italian and I can't understand all this acronysms
<Jester45> im gonna do screen capture real fast
<Jester45> lol
<Sharn> Hmmmm.
<Sharn> I'm not the swearing type, so I probably won't spell it all out for you. :)
<GionnyBoss> lol
<Sharn> Laugh my ****ing *** off. :)
<Jester45> i was going to
<Sharn> xD
<GionnyBoss> yeah
<GionnyBoss> I read it on google :P
<GionnyBoss> just now
<Jester45> but then somerville32 would join and ban me again
<GionnyBoss> ahahahah
<Sharn> How did I miss that tut...
<Jester45> yea i been banned oo 3 or 4 times
<Jester45> from this channel
<Jester45> such fun
<Jester45> for doing what we are doing now
<GionnyBoss> I read on a web page for lmfao: Loving My Fingers All Over! lol
<Jester45> talking offtopic stuff on the ontopioc channel
<Sharn> They'll ban for that?
<Sharn> Even when there's no-one here?
<Jester45> you dont know me :)
<Jester45> plus its kinda slow right now
<Sharn> Ahhh.
<Jester45> see that was what i was aguening about
<Sharn> #ubuntu is still roaring...
<Jester45> allways is
<Sharn> Kinda nice being on a slow channel. ^_^
<Jester45> and so i stayed in the offtopic channel and people started talking ontopc stuff there
<Jester45> it was fun
<GionnyBoss> lol
<Sharn> Rofl...
<Jester45> ok i bee encoding the vid now
<GionnyBoss> rotflmfao
<GionnyBoss> lol
<Sharn> xD
<Sharn> Vid?
<GionnyBoss> I'm starting to understand this dammn acronysm
<Sharn> Good!
<Jester45> video
<Sharn> Acronyms FTW
<Sharn> Yeah, I know. What are you vidding again? :P
<Sharn> Rofl...
<Jester45> roflftwlollmfao
<GionnyBoss> ahahahah
<Jester45> Sharn: my ATI and beryl
<Sharn> Mmk. Are you using Xgl?
<GionnyBoss> Jester45, which program do you use to encode?
<Sharn> gtk-recordMyDesktop does it all in one. ^_^
<Sharn> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/graphics/gtk-recordmydesktop
<GionnyBoss> but are there some good programs to encode a DVD and make it a DivX?
<GionnyBoss> I don't know them for Linux
<Sharn> No idea about that... Ubuntu locked up on me just sticking a DVD in at all yesterday. >.<
<Jester45> anyone know a good quick filehost?
<Sharn> Uhhhh, how bog?
<Sharn> big*
<Sharn> Youtube is made for videos
<GionnyBoss> or something like DVD Shrink for windows, which compress a DVD video in just 4,5 GB, so you can burn it on a single layer DVD... do you know something like this for Linux?
<Sharn> There actually is a program named dvd shrink for Ubuntu
<GionnyBoss> really? oh good :)
<Sharn> I have it right now. :P
<GionnyBoss> but I can't find the package
<GionnyBoss> where did you get it?
<Jester45> Sharn: dvd srink works prefectly in wine
<Sharn> Apperently you can also run dvd decrypter in Wine
<Sharn> Hmmm.
<GionnyBoss> I don't like very much using wine... do you know some Linux program for that?
<Sharn> I have one here called dvd shrink, but it won't open now. Odd.
<Sharn> I think I got it from automatix.
<Sharn> I'll looks
<Sharn> Yeah, do you have Automatix?
<Jester45> ok its uploading
<Jester45> slowly
<Sharn> Rofl..
<Sharn> There's xDVDShrink and DVD Ripper in Automatix...
<GionnyBoss> what0s Automatix? A Repo?
<Sharn> You don't know what Automatix is? -crazed MSN face-
<Sharn> Wait...
<Sharn> You use Ubuntu?
<GionnyBoss> yeah
<Sharn> http://www.getautomatix.com/
<Sharn> Not sure how you didn't know about it, then. :P
<Sharn> I prefer it over EasyUbuntu. EasyUbuntu never worked right for me.
<GionnyBoss> I was using Fedora Core first... so I'm quite new to Ubuntu
<GionnyBoss> thanks for the advice
<GionnyBoss> :)
<GionnyBoss> can you find a lot of stuff to install with automatix?
<Sharn> Automatix has tons of stuff.
<Sharn> And Fedora Core seemed really slow to me in VMware.
<Jester45> jesteris.boldlygoingnowhere.org/Stuffs/dvd_Shrink.rar
<GionnyBoss> what is that, Jester45 ?
<GionnyBoss> is it for linux?
<Jester45> dvd shrink
<Jester45> wine
<Sharn> Wine scares me too. :)
<Jester45> for linux its caled
<Sharn> xDVDShrink
<Jester45> dd if=/dev/dvd of=/what/ever
<Sharn> I tried getting Xfire to work in Wine... Bleh
<GionnyBoss> I can't find that package with Synaptic, I should downloade automatix
<Jester45> then remove the beginning videos and extra sound tracks
<Jester45> ir acid rip
<Jester45> !acidrip
<ubotu> acidrip: ripping and encoding DVD tool using mplayer and mencoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.14-0.2ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 54 kB, installed size 288 kB
<Sharn> Tiny
<Jester45> ownage
<GionnyBoss> I found a program called vamps which should do something like DVD Shrink
<GionnyBoss> well... I will try tomorrow to install all this stuff, now I go to sleep
<GionnyBoss> it's 7 am in the morning here :S
<GionnyBoss> take care all
<GionnyBoss> bye and see ya
<Jester45> roflftwlollmfaopwned
<Sharn> Bye
<Sharn> 7 am... heh. almost 11pm here
<Jester45> im going to add on to that all night
<Jester45> allmost 12 here
<GionnyBoss> :P
<GionnyBoss> it was good talking to you, I will be back
<GionnyBoss> bye!
<Jester45> f this
<Jester45> im gonna email it to you all
<Jester45> no no
<Jester45> i must get file host
<Sharn> Uhm...
<Jester45> never thought this would be so hard
<Sharn> Try megaupload?
<Sharn> Rapidshare, yousendit
<Jester45> w00t
<Jester45> one with a progress bar
<Sharn> xD
<Sharn> Hmm.
<Sharn> Exaile almost locked up.
<Jester45> yea im in KDE right now
<Jester45> so dont be like
<Jester45> ooo shame shaame thats kubuntu
<Sharn> Rofl
<Sharn> I need more room in Gnome. I put everything on one bar and it's tight for windows now. :O
<Jester45> 5:24 left
<Sharn> Hmmmm. How fast is your internet?
<Jester45> my upload?
<Jester45> its 512
<Jester45> dl its 5mb
<Jester45> lop sided
<Sharn> Holy crap. You get faster upload than my download. I tihnk.
<Sharn> Think*
<Jester45> should of zipped it
<Jester45> you should see my torrent ratios :)
<Sharn> Rofl
<Jester45> jesteris.boldlygoingnowhere.org/Videos/Funny%20Videos%20-%20High%20Speed%20Parallel%20Parking.mpg thats a funny one
<Sharn> I can only upload at 35Kb/s before my download starts slowing down. =\
<Jester45> depends on my dl speed
<Jester45> http://www.filefactory.com/file/5107f9/ <---- its done!!!!!
<Sharn> Oh, it's tiny...
<Jester45> but i couldnt find a place to upload it
<Jester45> and i didnt feel like putting on http server
<Sharn> I think that mpg locked up FF. =O
<Sharn> Nope, jsut slowed it down.
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> yea the mpg is small
<Sharn> Yours is only 8Mb
<Jester45> yep
<Sharn> 16% down already.
<cyberyak> heheheh
<cyberyak> cool.
<Sharn> Hello
<Sharn> 25%
<Jester45> so who here wanted to see it anyways
<Sharn> I'm looking
<cyberyak> OT: does anyone know if /dev/random /dev/urandom/ and /dev/zero are available on Tomsrtbt floppy?
<Jester45> zero should
<Sharn> Put that thing on Youtube.
<Jester45> no you dont
<Sharn> I'm not. :P
<cyberyak> I don't have a floppy here to test it out.
<Jester45> qemu
<Sharn> Just saying, that's a nicer vid of Beryl. It would get a good amount of views.
<Jester45> i like the icon moving ablity
<Jester45> jesteris.boldlygoingnowhere.org/Videos/XGLBerylburneffect.avi
<Jester45> is one i had from a while back
<Jester45> only good with dark backgrounds
<Sharn> That link is broken. :O
<Sharn> I lied
<Sharn> Nvm
<Jester45> o yea
<Jester45> i limit apache to 15kbs
<Sharn> Oh, neat affect though
<Jester45> yea
<Jester45> as said from about
<Jester45> only good with dark backgrounds
<Sharn> Yeah. I can tell
<Sharn> Well, Jester, I'll be on tomorrow. Later.
<Commander-Crowe> ok so who needs help
<Commander-Crowe> I'll be here for a bunch of hours
<Torist> quick question
<Torist> how do i save a visudo file?
<cyberyak> I need help--unfortunately it's not linux help atm.
<Torist> cyberyak, maybe you can help me on this one or Commander-Crowe?
<cyberyak> OH!  But I do have a question!
<Commander-Crowe> not sure cyberyak
<Commander-Crowe> or rather Torist
<Commander-Crowe> cyberyak go ahead
<cyberyak> Torist does ESC : wq work
<cyberyak> does xubuntu let you cat /proc/kcore?
<Commander-Crowe> try it
<cyberyak> don't have a xubuntu box running ATM.
<Commander-Crowe> no
<Commander-Crowe> it doesn't work
<cyberyak> access denied error or some such?
<Commander-Crowe> yeah
<maxamillion> cyberyak: permission denied
<maxamillion> cyberyak: i assume you need sudo privs
<cyberyak> cool.
<cyberyak> don't think so.
<cyberyak> got the same thing on my CentOS box as root.
<Commander-Crowe> yeah
<Commander-Crowe> sudo says no too
<cyberyak> k
<cyberyak> thanks.
<cyberyak> Torist, did that work for you?
<maxamillion> interesting
<cyberyak> I used to use that to send a large amount of data to a device for throughput and perf. testing.
<cyberyak> alas not an option anymore.
<maxamillion> cyberyak: you running CentOS right now?
<cyberyak> Yes, on my desk.
<cyberyak> this is a....shhhhhhh.....xp box.
<pseydtonne> Anyone familiar with getting Xubuntu 6.06 booted on PowerPC architecture?
<cyberyak> my b@st@rdized xubuntu laptop is still unstable.
<maxamillion> cyberyak: well i was just wondering how you like CentOS
<maxamillion> pseydtonne: i am, used to run xubuntu on an iBookG4 before i sold it
<cyberyak> it's fine.  Red Hat EL, without the Copyright Infringement.
<maxamillion> cyberyak: cool cool
<cyberyak> that's what my wife is currently using, but I'm getting ready to switch her over to ubuntu or xubuntu
<maxamillion> :)
<cyberyak> It's KDE and bloated for what she does.
<pseydtonne> maxamillion: I'm trying to get an eMac G4 700 MHz to boot. I get through the startup screen but it dies trying to get into X.
<j1mc> i had centos running xfce on it for a little while.
<maxamillion> pseydtonne: just the live cd?
<pseydtonne> maxamillion: I'm more familiar with Sun's version of OpenBoot, so I cannot tell which parameters I should pass to get runlevel 3 instead. Yeah, just the Live CD -- I don't even care if it installs.
<pseydtonne> I got this pup from a dumpster run.
<cyberyak> heheheh
<pseydtonne> (Actually from a guy at Harvard tossing 'em but it sounds more normal to play the dumpster angle.)
<maxamillion> j1mc: i was concidering it for a server at work ... my boss likes GUI config tools and last time i checked RHEL and SLES had GUI interfaces for configuring things like samba, proftpd, etc.
<cyberyak> yep.
<maxamillion> pseydtonne: lol, ok ... well hit ctrl+alt+f1 ... does that bring you to a command line interface?
* cyberyak is enjoying having fluxbox again.
<cyberyak> er, I was until the laptop locked up again.
<maxamillion> cyberyak: i like fluxbox accept for the fact that windows don't snap to other windows or the edge of the screen ... which is a feature i have grown to _love_ about xfwm4
<j1mc> maxamillion, that's cool to have GUI's for that kind of stuff.  I just <3 debian/_ubuntu's package management
<pseydtonne> lemme try. Gonna start it up again (frickin' noisy like the nose cone of the aircraft it looks like)
<cyberyak> true. I just noticed that this morning as a matter of fact.
<j1mc> that's why i've stuck w/ ubuntu and debian
<maxamillion> j1mc: oh me too, but my entire office is a windows setup so i am trying to work in linux slowly to these noobs (i actually dual boot at my desk, but that took me a couple months to get permission)
<cyberyak> yep yum tells you the dependencies, apt-get resolves them.
<j1mc> what do you do, maxamillion?  are you a programmer?
<maxamillion> cyberyak: and aptitude can fix them ;)
<cyberyak> heheheh
<cyberyak> I like equivs too.  I hadn't played with that before.
<maxamillion> j1mc: i'm actually a college student with a student systems technician job in my campus library (i code, fix computers, networking problems, etc. ... just your basic tech monkey)
<cyberyak> drink beer and chase girls?
<j1mc> sounds cool.
<cyberyak> my definition or his?
<maxamillion> j1mc: we are about to build a server with a few terabytes of storage for digital archiving and i want that server running linux so i am trying to find the perfect GUI to ease my boss and the other techs into linux
<cyberyak> very nice
<j1mc> ah, cool.
<maxamillion> cyberyak: no, i'm in my 3rd year of college ... engaged, have a cheap loft apartment and a dog :)
<j1mc> i'd like to know which one you decide on.
<j1mc> have you used suse / opensuse very much?
<pseydtonne> maxamillion: Sweetx0r and other hipster phrasings! Hey, I did get a console!
<maxamillion> j1mc: i think my boss wants suse ... he seemed impressed with YaST2
<j1mc> cool.
<j1mc> i wonder how RHEL5 is going to turn out.
<maxamillion> pseydtonne: awesome ... then you probably just need to edit your xorg.conf
<j1mc> i had an interview with redhat, but i didn't get the job.
<maxamillion> pseydtonne: ok ... is it a command prompt or do you need to log in?
<cyberyak> I think I still have some friends at red hat.  Tammy and Brent Fox.
<j1mc> i kinda know spot callahan and his wife.
<j1mc> i live in chicago, so i think part of the reason i didn't get the job is that they'd have to move me to raleigh.
<pseydtonne> maxamillion: it's a proper prompt. However, the BogoMips are so wrong compared to an x86 box. "49.79" for this.
<j1mc> i just do HR work, though.  it was for an HRIS analyst job.
<maxamillion> pseydtonne: BogoMips?
<cyberyak> Tammy created one of the Kickstart configurator apps.
<pseydtonne> maxamillion: The fake reading of processor speed you see in dmesg, /proc/cpuinfo, et cetera.
<pseydtonne> Usually it's just double the processor speed.
<j1mc> hey all, i think i'm headed off to bed.
<j1mc> have a good night.
<j1mc> :)
<maxamillion> pseydtonne: oh, ok
<cyberyak> I was hanging out with some friends at the Compaq Booth at Linux World several years ago and this guy walks up and starts chatting with one of my friends.
<maxamillion> pseydtonne: do you have a prefered command line text editor?
<cyberyak> they were old friends.
<pseydtonne> maxamillion: I work in vim but I prefer to get work done in jed.
<cyberyak> and he turns to me and says, I'd like to introduce Don Becker.
<cyberyak> I was like, where have I seen that name.
<cyberyak> I know I've seen that name.
<cyberyak> how do I know that name.
<cyberyak> oh yeah, every linux machine I have prints out that name as it loads the network modules and IP stack.
<maxamillion> pseydtonne: well, you seem well versed ... you familiar with the xorg.conf file?
<cyberyak> Beowulf, don becker.
<maxamillion> cyberyak: interesting
<cyberyak> then I had difficulty maintaining composure.
<pseydtonne> The fusion of Walter Becker and Donald Fagen!
<pseydtonne> maxamillion: mostly the old xf86config files, but yeah.
<cyberyak> can't he do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg at this point?
<maxamillion> pseydtonne: well ... its the same exact syntax ... so do "sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and change the server to "vesa"
<maxamillion> atleast i think its the same ... if its not, its very similar
<pseydtonne> My roomie just made an interesting point: Sesame Street never had an episode sponsored by zero.
<maxamillion> cyberyak: uhmmm... lol, yeah
<cyberyak> pseydtonne, how much has he had to drink?
<pseydtonne> He never drinks. He just has synaesthesia.
<maxamillion> pseydtonne: yeah ... actually, don't bother with xorg.conf just do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and select "vesa" as the driver
<cyberyak> good point on the 0. I guess they only did positive integers
<pseydtonne> counting numbers, yeah
<cyberyak> You could argue Hex in that they do A-F, but they specifically refer to them as letters.
<cyberyak> what a shame.
<cyberyak> nice quit msg.
<cyberyak> needs a few ascii characters first ^NO CARRIER
<cyberyak> but I could see far more confused kids with the A-F being numbers as well as letters.
<cyberyak> then again, my kid picked up some of the stuff I was studying for a StorageWorks Exam.
<cyberyak> he was ~2 and I was reading to him from tech manuals under the assumption that it doesn't matter what you read but *how* you read it.
<cyberyak> and then I'm at a conference with some other guys and one of them asks my son how old he is.
<cyberyak> he tells them and I follow it up by having them ask him what the array controllers do.
<cyberyak> his response in the speech of a 2 year old, "writes meta data to the hard drives"
<cyberyak> and smiled all the while.
<cyberyak> I was collectively called a sick individual.
<maxamillion> heh ... can't wait till i have kids, they will be the same way :)
<geo-> lol
<pseydtonne> I'm holding off on the spawning process.
<cyberyak> I can't wait until next year.  My son turns 10 and I'm going to try to set up a lan party for him and a few friends.
<cyberyak> some of our friends are tree-hugging pacifists that don't discuss even the concept of guns.
<maxamillion> i'm outta here ... bbl
<cyberyak> can't wait to get them playing some game where they blow each other up.
<cyberyak> well, max has the right idea.  Bed Beckons.
<pseydtonne> I like that thinking
<sacater> grr
<sacater> is grazie online
<sacater> that 668mhz 64mbRAM machine BLEW up rather than run xubuntu
<sacater> processer started burning when configureing the apps
<sacater> and anty--- something failed to be configuered
<gabkdll1> sacater: on 64mb I would expect there to be a lot of swapping going on once you have a couple of apps open
<sacater> well its blown up
<sacater> so no point crying over spilt milk as it were
<kumamoto> nvidia-drivers don't seem to work with kernel-2.6.7.11
<Grey_Loki> Is there a way to find out which devices in /dev/ actually point to something, and which are just 'placeholders'?
<Grey_Loki> I'm trying to find a FAT32 partition, and mount it, but it seems that none of what I thought it would be (hdax, hdbx, etc) are..it
<Grey_Loki> x=a number (hda1, etc)
<grazie> Grey_Loki: I think you've not quite understood devices. /dev are your devices and a mount points to them
<grazie> Grey_Loki: do 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda' to look for your FAT32 partition
<Grey_Loki> grazie, so everything in /dev/ is actually a device connected to my system?
<grazie> Grey_Loki: some are real and some are pseudo
* Grey_Loki nods
<Grey_Loki> Thanks :)
<grazie> np
<Rippawallet> hey
<Rippawallet> how do i change my wallpaper
<Rippawallet> in xubuntu
<Rippawallet> :)?
<Rippawallet> hey
<Rippawallet> how do i change my wallpaper
<Rippawallet> in xubuntu
<Rippawallet> :)?
<Rippawallet> cmon
<Rippawallet> someone
<Rippawallet> lol
<Rippawallet> helloo?
<Rippawallet> TheSheep, you are always a good helper
<Rippawallet> D:
<Rippawallet> because i cant right click on my desktop..
<grazie> Rippawallet: Applications > Settings > Desktop Settings
<Rippawallet> am i meant to be able to right click on my desktop
<Rippawallet> thx
<Rippawallet> i fixed
<Rippawallet> nvm
<grazie> Rippawallet: you should be able to get there by right clicking yes
<Rippawallet> yeah
<Rippawallet> in desktop preferences
<Rippawallet> show menu on right click was disabled for some reason..
<Rippawallet> lol
<grazie> Rippawallet: there's a couple of bugs in xfce on edgy
<Rippawallet> hmm
<Rippawallet> alright thanks
<nsg1sfubar> can any one tell me were i can get a free cd of xubuntu
<Rippawallet> errr
<Rippawallet> as in
<Rippawallet> order?
<nsg1sfubar> yes
<Rippawallet> uhm
<Rippawallet> you can get it of ubuntu
<Rippawallet> not xubuntu i dont think
<nsg1sfubar> no
<Rippawallet> what?
<nsg1sfubar> thanks any
<Grey_Loki> Is there a command that would let me create a FAT32 partition out of unpartitioned space on the LiveCD?
<Grey_Loki> Other than the actual graphical installer, that is
<Rippawallet> why dont you want to use the installer for it?
<Rippawallet> or on the livecd
<Rippawallet> go to
<Grey_Loki> Because I don't want to install Xubuntu
<Rippawallet> applications>system>GNOME partition editor
<Rippawallet> applications>system>GNOME partition editor
<Rippawallet> you dont need to by doing that
<Grey_Loki> I'm using it purely for data recovery
<Rippawallet> ok
<Rippawallet> well
<Rippawallet> do what i just said
<Rippawallet> Grey_Loki, work?
<Grey_Loki> Rippawallet, I don't know yet - i'm helping someone over the phone
<Rippawallet> oh
<Rippawallet> right
<Rippawallet> so its not you that needs help?
<Rippawallet> lol
<Grey_Loki> Nope
<Rippawallet> Oh right.
<Rippawallet> What happened?
<Rippawallet> brb
<LordGamer> hi all
<LordGamer> I tried installing the ATI drivers with this guide http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide and when it was installed it took away the jerkyness of movements but I dont think it installed the video card cause flgrxinfo says this: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<LordGamer> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<LordGamer> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<LordGamer> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<LordGamer> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.1)
<LordGamer> it should say something about an ATI 1900XT
<LordGamer> hi grazie
<Rippawallet> the time is 13:37
<grazie_> LordGamer: hello
<LordGamer> know much about ATI driver install?
<grazie_> LordGamer: Afraid not. I only have ATI on a ppc mac and there's no closed source driver for that
<LordGamer> ok :(
<Rippawallet> whats the default root pass
<grazie_> Rippawallet: root password is not set by default
<Rippawallet> oh
<grazie> LordGamer: did you follow the links at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28ATI.29
<Rippawallet> brb
<LordGamer> yes grazie
<grazie> LordGamer: what's the problem?
<LordGamer> I tried installing the ATI drivers with this guide http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide and when it was installed it took away the jerkyness of movements but I dont think it installed the video card cause flgrxinfo says this: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<LordGamer> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<LordGamer> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<LordGamer> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<LordGamer> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.1)
<LordGamer> lots of problem on the fourms but no solutions
<LordGamer> at least not that I can find
<grazie> LordGamer: I've no experience in solving your problem, sorry
<grazie> LordGamer: has it been a problem for a long time?
<LordGamer> for me it hasnt as I have just tried Ubuntu the past week but it seems that it was even in Breezy
<chillinhh> hello?
<TheSheep> hi chillinhh
<chillinhh> do you know if xubuntus desktop cd comes with ndiswrapper
<ephemeros> \m/ yo
<chillinhh> sup eph..
<Sharn> chilinhh: I have the iso downloaded, is there any way to check for you?
<ephemeros> nothing special
<chillinhh> check the package installer
<ephemeros> wanna check xfld
<Grey_Loki> chillinhh, if it doesn't, once you've got yourself set up, a simple 'sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper' should get you up and running
<Grey_Loki> :)
<Sharn> What's the shortcut to just rnu a single command?
<Sharn> Run*
<grazie_> Sharn: alt-f2
<chillinhh> sudo apt-get requires the net doesnt it
<grazie_> chillinhh: not always no
<Sharn> grazie: Thanks. :)
<chillinhh> thanks also grazie
<grazie_> chillinhh: have have to set your sources,list to use cd/dvd whatever
<Sharn> Which should be set already.
<Sharn> If you haven't changed anything, that is.
<chillinhh> well does ndiswrapper come on the cd
<grazie_> chillinhh: cd - doubful, dvd - probably
<chillinhh> ok well can i access my hard drives from the live cd
<chillinhh> that way i could just put my driver and ndiswrapper on a drive and load it from there
<Sharn> chillinhh: Do you have the live-cd burned already? Just boot into it and try apt-get install ndiswrapper
<chillinhh> about to burn it
<Sharn> Ahhh. Ok
<chillinhh> sharn
<chillinhh> it still requires the driver for my wireless card to use ndiswrapper though
<chillinhh> so im giong to need to access that file somehow
<Sharn> Yes, but it MAY be on the live-cd....
<chillinhh> i dought my driver is going ot be on the cd
<Sharn> If not... stick the package on a USB drive.
<chillinhh> can i access my hard drive or not
<chillinhh> no usb drive
<Sharn> Ouch.
<Sharn> Uhm...
<chillinhh> yes or no?
<chillinhh> i have to go
<Sharn> You won't be able to access it with apt-get, but I think you can get into it.
<Sharn> Not positive, because I rarely use the live-cd
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Yes.  You can mount it the way you could in any Linux environment.
<Sharn> ^
<chillinhh> hmm
<chillinhh> ok ill look into that thanks
<agrei1> I have a question on dpkg-scanpackages: how can I use it to generate the various translation files. I want to let it create the Translation-de file. Any Ideas?
<agreif> How can I create the Translation-xx files in a debian repository?
<Sharn> Boomp. agreif: stick around and keep asking, someone should be ble to help.
<Jester45> with what
<Jester45> anyone know how to burn a iso to a cd with cli?
<crimsun> use cdrecord
<crimsun> for data cds, I use cdrecord -v dev=4,0,0 driveropts=burnfree foo.iso
<crimsun> for audio cds, I use cdrecord -v dev=4,0,0 driveropts=burnfree -audio -pad *.wav
<crimsun> to find what dev parameter to use, see cdrecord -scanbus
<Jester45> ok
<Jester45> ok i will try that
<grazie_> crimsun: any particular reason you use cli rather than gui?
<crimsun> grazie_: no, I use k3b regularly
<grazie_> crimsun: whatever your in the mood forr?
<crimsun> grazie_: essentially
<grazie_> crimsun: k3b on xubuntu?
<crimsun> grazie_: sure, or graveman, or serpentine, or whatever's installed
<Jester45> grazie yes gnome and kde things work with xubuntu
<grazie_> crimsun: oh yeah....just those kde libs
<crimsun> well, I use kde, too...
* Jester45 uses gnome and kde and xfce
* Sharn only uses Gnome so far
<Sharn> xD
<Sharn> xfce is a little too plain for regular use for me..
<Jester45> you should customize it
<Sharn> I will be when I install it
<grazie> Sharn: if you replace nautillus with thunar on gnome you may well be surprised by the improvement
<Sharn> Thunar being xfce's file browser?
<Jester45> yes
<Sharn> Mmk. Would that be an apt-get install thunar thing? xD
<Sharn> Or more complicated...?
<grazie> Sharn: absolutely (with 'sudo ...'), but you'll only see benefit when nautilus goes
<Jester45> apt-get install thunar
<Sharn> Hmmm. Thunar isn't that different..
<Sharn> Near as I can tell.
<grazie> Sharn: it's fast
<Sharn> Oooh. Ok. I'm not too worried about performance ont his computer. :)
<xfceubuntu> is there the gtk+ cd grabber?
<Sharn> Uhm...
<xfceubuntu> and what is the user friendy?
<Sharn> Like, music cd ripper?
<xfceubuntu> yes
<Sharn> I'm not sure if it's gtk+, but there's Serpentine...
<Sharn> There's also Sound Juicer
<Sharn> Either of those work?
<cheatersrealm> is there a way to autohide a window and dock it to the side? (gaim)
<BrendanM> so the Xscreensaver daemon doesn't seem to be autostarting for me when I log in
<BrendanM> is there a way I can set it to run on startup?
<grazie> BrendanM: enable it in the menus
<BrendanM> which menus? where?
<BrendanM> I think it went away because I switched to using "default system session" as my login in order to keep my panel battery icon (that's a known bug, apparently)
<grazie> BrendanM: Appilcations > Settings Manager > Screensaver
<grazie> BrendanM: weren't you asking about xfce transparency?
<grazie> BrendanM: if so use this link http://linuxgrazie.brinkster.net/XubuntuTransparency.html
<slow-motion> hallo
<Sharn> Hello
<slow-motion> hi Sharn
<sacater> if anyone has a good laptop they are willing to sell, #sacater,
<Sharn> :O
<apoca> Hi
<apoca> Is there any possibility to get transparent active windows with the XFCE-Composite-Manager?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Sure.  Do you have compositing working yet?
<apoca> Yes
<apoca> But I can't see an option to get active windows transparent
<apoca> Only inactive
<Sharn> (09:58:45 AM) grazie: BrendanM: if so use this link http://linuxgrazie.brinkster.net/XubuntuTransparency.html
<Sharn> I think he may have been meaning you, apoca..
<apoca> Thank you
<PuMpErNiCkLe> If the cursor is over the window border, hold down the alt button and use the scroll wheel.
<Sharn> Mmhmm.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It'll change the transparency for that window.
<apoca> PuMpErNiCkLe: wow, didn't know that
<Sharn> Neat
<apoca> Will settings for windows be saved?
<Grey_Loki> I tried that link, and it almost fubared X
<Sharn> Rofl
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I don't think so, but it's been so long since I've used that feature that you shouldn't believe me.
<apoca> :)
<apoca> Hm, and no option to have transparent active windows by default?
<TheSheep> apoca: no, there are only sane settings :)
<apoca> ok, but thank you all
<Grey_Loki> Heh
<Grey_Loki> TheSheep has a point
<TheSheep> apoca: you can make the termnal transparent by default with an option in the terminal itself
* Grey_Loki wait for XFCE+Xubuntu to get along nicely in Synaptic :P
<apoca> But that's only pseudo-tranparency
<BrendanM> thanks grazie
<TheSheep> apoca: not anymore :)
<TheSheep> apoca: with xfce 4.4 it's real one
<Sharn> Not fair...
<Sharn> Gnome's is lame. Only shows the background.
<apoca> Ok, I still have xfce 4.2
<grazie> BrendanM: np
<grazie> TheSheep: does the pseudo transparency work on dapper?
<TheSheep> grazie: yes
<grazie> good
<Rippawallet> hey
<Rippawallet> how do i reinstall grub
<Rippawallet> ?
<Rippawallet> how do i reinstall grub
<Rippawallet> i accidently deleted it
<Rippawallet> _
<Rippawallet> TheSheep, you always are good :D
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Rippawallet> thanks
<Rippawallet> also
<Rippawallet> at the top
<Rippawallet> it doesnt say applications
<PuMpErNiCkLe> The first link should have the info you need.
<Rippawallet> only the firefox logo
<TheSheep> Rippawallet: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_restore_GRUB_menu_after_Windows_installation
<Rippawallet> ok
<Rippawallet> ill boot up livecdf
<Rippawallet> livecd
<Rippawallet> sec
<Sharn> Hmmmm. Kepp getting up to 33% CPU doing nothing with the kernel update..
<TheSheep> Sharn: open terminal and type 'top'
<TheSheep> Sharn: and see what takes the processor power
<Sharn> Handy, thanks TheSheep. It actually got down to 2-8%
<Sharn> I think it's Exaile...
<TheSheep> ugh
<j1mc> hey all, when i go to install xubuntu herd3, it sees my IDE drives as SCSI drives
<j1mc> at least, i think so . . .
<j1mc> it shows SCSI1
<slow-motion> it's not a bug, it's a feature
<Sharn> xD
<Sharn> Will it work that way?
<j1mc> slow-motion, how do you know?
<Sharn> Rofl...
<slow-motion> just guess
<j1mc> just guess?
<Sharn> If it works that way, nothing's wrong. :)
<j1mc> will it mess up my drives if i try to complete the install that way?
<j1mc> i'm just at the partitioning step right now.
<Sharn> That's a good question. I don't know the answer,t hough.
<j1mc> i'll ask my local glug friends.  see what they say?
<j1mc> or, rather, see what they say.  (w/o the question mark.)  :-)
<superkirbyartist> Hi, I am trying to access Ethernet for ubuntu server.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> j1mc: It's a feature - the kernel uses the scsi subsystem for all drives now.
<Sharn> Neat
<j1mc> PuMpErNiCkLe, thanks.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> (It's better designed, easier to maintain, and switching was easier than fixing the old ide system.)
<superkirbyartist> How can I access the Internet from Ubuntu server?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> The older system is still present, at least in the stock kernel, in case you find any issues with the newer one.
<Grey_Loki> superkirbyartist, what does 'ifconfig' say>
<Grey_Loki> ?
<superkirbyartist> BRB Grey_Loki
<Grey_Loki> In that case, i'd say that you have a problem.
* Grey_Loki grins
<j1mc> PuMpErNiCkLe, thanks again . . .
<superkirbyartist> Grey_Loki it says "invalid command"
<omgsunny> hello i installed ubuntu firstly, but then i installed xubuntu-desktop.  so how do i  get rid of ubuntu?
<superkirbyartist> Do I need to reinstall?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Did you typo the command?
<superkirbyartist> Yes, it says invalid command pumpernickle
<PuMpErNiCkLe> By 'typo' I mean 'misspell'.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ifconfig is part of the base system, so it's extremely unlikely that it's not present.
<superkirbyartist> Be right back.
<superkirbyartist> Everything was typed correctly.
<grazie> omgsunny: you don't want to remove ubuntu. I suspect you may want to remove gnome?
<grazie> impatience is not a virtue
<Sharn> omgsunny: You should have no problem removing Gnome. That's 'sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop'
<grazie> Sharn: he's gone
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Sharn: Not quite.  That only removes the meta-package.
<Sharn> Doh
<Sharn> Foine. Make me look more dumb. ^_^
<PuMpErNiCkLe> There's unfortunately no 'sane' way of removing it.
<Sharn> Rofl...
<Sharn> Who's 'sane' anymore anyway...
<grazie> not me
<Sharn> -raises hand- Me either. ^_^
<Sharn> Ugh. Where do I get the beta or whatever Xubuntu?
<Sharn> Holy crap. 4800 people on the Ubuntu forums...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily/current/
<PuMpErNiCkLe> That's the latest Feisty image.
<grazie> PuMpErNiCkLe: & Sharn  nothing in current (kernel problem?)...http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily/20070209 has the latest
<Sharn> How much more resource intensive is Fiesty going to be?
<grazie> Sharn: more resource intensive? Why do you think this?
<Sharn> Uhm...
<Sharn> Is it on a newer kernel?
<grazie> Sharn: don't follow?
<Sharn> Newer kernels are usually more resource intensive, no? Rofl... Every other distro gets bigger and more resource intensive every release...
<grazie> Sharn: Ubuntu IS NOT Windoze
<Sharn> I know that. xD
<slow-motion> n8
<grazie> Sharn: suse & FC maybe
<Sharn> Yeah... Those are the ones I saw. Does Ubuntu not?
<grazie> imho...no
<Sharn> Alright. Maybe I'll test it on my laptop first...
<REDma1> hi
<REDma1> anyone awake?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<REDma1> I am trying to install nvidia legacy stuff
<REDma1> but half of the packages times out
<REDma1> so the package manager is nice
<REDma1> but I really dont know what to do when it doesnt work..
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Which mirror are you downloading from?
<REDma1> Not that I know how to change it so it's defaulting I guess
<REDma1> but here
<REDma1> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.17/linux-image-2.6.17-11-generic_2.6.17.1-11.35_i386.deb
<grazie> REDma1: I think the security server is down...I've had probables too
<grazie> REDma1: but you'll not be getting the driver from there anyway
<REDma1> @ubotu: people tend to do that to find out if users are sleeping or not, before they type long questions and no one answers :P
<REDma1> o is that so.. too bad
<PuMpErNiCkLe> grazie: He'd need the matching kernel to go with the driver, though.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> REDma1: No one will answer if you don't ask a question, though.
<grazie> PuMpErNiCkLe: yeah I realise that. this kernel thing needs sorting
<REDma1> I'm not a complete linux noob but kind of.. I always worked on computers that were readily configured and besides im totally new to xubuntu.. so if the package manager fails on me Im in trouble
<REDma1> true that PN :)
<REDma1> Any idea to fetch nvidia required packages some other way?
* REDma1 does not own the nick RED
<SANman> ok
<sacater> you want nvidia?
<SANman> (I dont understand gaim either :P I am nickserving but it keeps calling me RED :P)
<SANman> yes
<sacater> go to #sacater and ill give u the commands
<SANman> I tried before manually and screwed it all up :P
<SANman> ok
<grazie> REDma1: the problem is that the kernel must match the driver and there's been a problem with the recent kenrel release
<grazie> SANman: maybe best to just wait a few days
<j1mc> PuMpErNiCkLe, the xubuntu herd3 install went fine.  :-)  thanks for the tip.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> np
<j1mc> i'm helping out a bit with xubuntu documentation, so i wanted to make sure i was working from the standard install.
<SANman> gazie: I dont have the newest kernel, just 6.10
<SANman> the newest is something.something.11
<Sharn> They just had a kernel update for 6.10
<sacater> im using .11
<Sharn> To .11, I'm pretty sure.
<sacater> yeh i got it this morning
<Sharn> They had it locked in the update manager for half a week. :P
<xfceubuntu> xfce 4.4 documentation is available in any website?
<grazie> SANman: the problem is that your nvidia driver has to match your kernel...it's giving some people a lot of hassle
<grazie> xfceubuntu: xfce.org
<xfceubuntu> :))
<xfceubuntu> sorry xubuntu documentation with xfce4.4
<xfceubuntu> i don't found anywhere
<LordGamer> well I am about ready to abandon ubuntu stupid ATI
<grazie> LordGamer: hang on a minute
<grazie> xfceubuntu: xubuntu isn't using xfce4.4 yet
<Sharn> ATI is retarted. ^_^
<Sharn> So it's not Ubuntu's fault. =P
<LordGamer> lol Sharn
<LordGamer> yea I agree
<grazie_> LordGamer: came across this after our chat https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Sharn> You may be able to set back your kernel. I'd have no idea how, but...
<grazie_> LordGamer: Have you read this one?
<LordGamer> no I dont think so
<xfceubuntu> and isn't there 4.4 for edgy?
<grazie_> xfceubuntu: no. 4.4 will be in feisty
<Sharn> You can probably install 4.4, but it doesn't come with it. That's what I'm gathering. ^_^
<geo-> what's so good about 4.4?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> 4.4 is in feisty.
<Sharn> I agree ^
<Sharn> Lol...
<xfceubuntu> only i try it
<Sharn> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=251350&highlight=b-focus+xubuntu
<Sharn> Boomp
<xfceubuntu> i don't want wait for the feisty
<Sharn> Maybe that won't work...
<LordGamer> sad thing is all I want to dual manitors and smooth movement :( gothe the movement but no dual
<LordGamer> oh well mpre reading :)
<Sharn> xfceubuntu: that link I pasted may work for you.
<xfceubuntu> thanx Sharn
<Sharn> Yep
<SANman> where can I get the older kernel ehadeer?
<SANman> headers*?
<Sharn> With the right apt-get :P
<SANman> I got 2.6.17-10-generic
<SANman> but the nvidia-glx-config sais
<SANman> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<SANman> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<LordGamer> ok I am off to try this tut
<SANman> nvidia-bug-report.sh  nvidia-glx-config
<SANman> sander@RED266:~$ sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<SANman> Password:
<SANman> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<SANman> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<SANman> oops sorry wrong window
<SANman> but feel free to help ;_)\\_)
<SANman> people
<SANman> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<SANman> how I update kernel?
<SANman> I tried 341 things but nvidia-glx-config keeps whining
<SANman> maybe I should try the .11 one
* SANman is gonna go throw this computer in the snow and pee on it
<LordGamer> hi all
<LordGamer> grazie?
<grazie> LordGamer: hi
<LordGamer> hi I just wanted to say thanks I got the dual monitors working :)
<grazie> LordGamer: great news
<LordGamer> yup :)
<grazie> LordGamer: the link was good?
<LordGamer> yea I had to combine it wwith a few others but ti was good
<grazie> LordGamer: the net is a wonderful thing!
<LordGamer> hehe sure is :D next is to see what TV capture program is the best and how to install my cap card drbers then I am all set to say bye bye Bill!
<grazie> LordGamer: TvTime is popular. xawtv can record, there are others too...right up MythTV for complete entertainment
<LordGamer> now I can ask simple or building questions like what IRC client does everyone use?
<LordGamer> ah cool grazie
<LordGamer> I tried MythTV but there is a complete .deb
<LordGamer> is no*
<grazie> MythTV is big though
<LordGamer> got database errors and only got a far as the wake on lan part
<LordGamer> yea
<cyberyak> LordGamer, I use xchat for IRC
<LordGamer> I just need something that can record in an Mpeg format
<LordGamer> ok thats what I am using now
<cyberyak> graphical and mIRC like to an extent.
<cyberyak> and open.
<cyberyak> and available for both windows and linux.
<LordGamer> there is no place to put in scripts I dont think like MIRC
<cyberyak> yes, scripts in perl, python, ruby....maybe others.
<LordGamer> just text scriot like join scripts tho
<cyberyak> under the XChat menu, Load Plugin or Script
<LordGamer> just so I can join multiple channels/rooms
<noname> in "Setting Manager" there is "User interface settings" and "Window manager settings". what  are those? and if I download a theme, where is it I choose it?
<cyberyak> LordGamer, I think it's fully extensible.  I don't do anything like that, but I was under the impression that you could.
<LordGamer> ok I will have to look around
<cyberyak> good luck.
<cyberyak> I'm back to lurking for a bit.
<noname> I have downloaded icons from xfce-look.org. where am I going to put them to get them to work? is it in /usr/share/icons/ ?
<grazie> noname: if you don't already have it...'mkdir ~/.themes' and put your theme in there
<noname> grazie: is that where I put the themes? or just the icon-themes?
<grazie> noname: what have you downloaded exactly
<noname> grazie: http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php?content=38852
<noname> grazie: and http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php?content=23297
<grazie> noname: your theme in ~/.themes .... 'mkdir ~/.icon-themes' and icon theme in there
<grazie> noname: not done it before so I'm no expert! :)
<LordGamer> anyone know how to remove options from Grub?
<sacater> icons go in .icons in your home folder
<sacater> thats what my 'tango' icons are doing
<grazie> LordGamer: edit /etc/grub/menu.lst
<LordGamer> cool thanks
<sacater> grazie: i thought it was /boot/grub/menu.lst
<grazie> sacater: yes your quite right
<sacater> ah
<sacater> so were both right :S
<grazie> LordGamer: ^^
<LordGamer> hehe thanks ;)
<sacater> pleasure
<grazie> sacater: no you're right. I'm wrong
<sacater> now if youll excuse me i have more homework to do
<sacater> oh
<sacater> ty
<sacater> :D
<sacater> LordGamer
<sacater> look above about 6lines
<LordGamer> and?
<sacater> its /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sacater> theres instructions in that file on how to mod grub
<noname> grazie: okey. thanks. but where do I change what theme I want to use?
<LordGamer> yea I know I am looking at it now but I am not sure what it eidt so I may not touch it
<sacater> LordGamer: what are you trying to change?
<LordGamer> I have 3 Linux boot options the first one is this isnall but I have to remove 2
<grazie> noname: themes...Applications > Settings > Desktop Settings
<sacater> ??
<sacater> that makes no sense LordGamer
<LordGamer> lol
<LordGamer> 3 installs of linux 2 are ghosts
<sacater> LordGamer: i know how to do it, but ask in #grub
<grazie> noname: icons...Application > Settings > User Interface Setting
<LordGamer> meh
<sacater> LordGamer: thats MY favourite word :P
<LordGamer> lol
<sacater> i can be EXTREAMly random too
<grazie> LordGamer: when you boot your machine you get a menu
<sacater> shall i demenstrate?
<noname> grazie: I cant change anything like themes in desktop settings. just wallpaper and so
<LordGamer> right grazie
<grazie> LordGamer: each menu entry matches a 'title' in menu,lst
<LordGamer> ok I see that
<sacater> yeh just remove them
<sacater> RANDOM: i was abducted by alien koalas dressed in skimpy outfits
<grazie> noname: sorry yes. both themes and icons in Application > Settings > User Interface Setting
<grazie> LordGamer: just curious....what are thinking of removing
<LordGamer> bleh I have to be root
<grazie> LordGamer: of course
<LordGamer> yea
<LordGamer> title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17-10-386
<LordGamer> root		(hd0,1)
<LordGamer> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-386 root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash
<LordGamer> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-10-386
<LordGamer> quiet
<LordGamer> savedefault
<LordGamer> boot
<LordGamer> title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17-10-386 (recovery mode)
<LordGamer> root		(hd0,1)
<LordGamer> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-386 root=/dev/hda2 ro single
<LordGamer> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-10-386
<LordGamer> boot
<LordGamer> title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17-10-generic
<LordGamer> root		(hd0,1)
<LordGamer> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash
<LordGamer> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-10-generic
<LordGamer> quiet
<LordGamer> savedefault
<LordGamer> boot
* mode/#xubuntu [+o TheSheep]  by ChanServ
<LordGamer> title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17-10-generic (recovery mode)
<LordGamer> root		(hd0,1)
<LordGamer> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/hda2 ro single
<LordGamer> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-10-generic
<LordGamer> above that it is title  Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17-11-generic
* LordGamer was kicked off #xubuntu by TheSheep (TheSheep)
<sacater> can i have xubuntu op status?
<sacater> im experianced with IRC
* mode/#xubuntu [-o TheSheep]  by TheSheep
<sacater> and i have my own channel
<noname> graze: thanks. I'll try that
<LordGamer> oops lol
<TheSheep> LordGamer: sorry, had to stop you ;)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Pastebin next time, please.
<LordGamer> np
<grazie> !pastebin | LordGamer
<ubotu> LordGamer: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LordGamer> pastebin?
<LordGamer> ah
<LordGamer> ok sorry
<grazie> no worries
<sacater> OR you can use rafb.net/paste
<LordGamer> ok I will know that next time
<LordGamer> or do you want a full post?
<Sharn> Back again. :O
<grazie> LordGamer: no it's there now
<LordGamer> ok\
<grazie> LordGamer: you should keep (recovery mode)
<LordGamer> even for 10?
<grazie> ?
<sacater> yes
<sacater> lordgamer dear god yes
<sacater> recovery is so important
<PuMpErNiCkLe> You should keep all valid entries.
<LordGamer>  title  Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17-10-generic is old and so is everything else with  title  Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17-10
<LordGamer> but I shouls still keep the recovery?
<Sharn> I've used recovery 3 times since I left. xD
<sacater> sorry about my bot login
<LordGamer> there is a  title  Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17-11 recovery
<sacater> leave that
<Sharn> I would leave it.
<sacater> kep recovery
<grazie> LordGamer: how many times?
<sacater> what Sharn said
<Sharn> Especially if your messing with xorg.conf. xD
<sacater> oh yeah
<sacater> is SANman
<sacater> stillhere
<sacater> oh
<Sharn> Nope
<sacater> he was having trouble installed nvidia legacy drivers
<sacater> he got nvidia-glx-legacy
<sacater> but couldnt activate them
<sacater> or merge them with the xerver
<Sharn> Hmmm.
<sacater> xserver
<grazie> LordGamer: if you've got 10 menu items pastebin the file
<LordGamer> Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17-10 shows up 4 times
<sacater> LordGamer
<sacater> how have u got 10 entrues
<sacater> entries*
<Sharn> Ouch. Mine has two of each, not 4...
<sacater> have u been ugrading since 4.10 or something
<sacater> 10 kernels
<Sharn> Rofl.
<sacater> jeez
<LordGamer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5122/
<sacater> well
<sacater> more like 4
<sacater> cos of recovery and that
<Sharn> Holy cow.
<Grey_Loki> How can I set Xubuntu to not do anything when I close my laptop's lid?
<sacater> ??
<Sharn> You have like 4 blocks of the exact same thing
<sacater> Grey_Loki disable lock, or use schedule
<Sharn> Maybe not...
<grazie> LordGamer: how many distros do you have working on the machine? and are you keeping XP?
<LordGamer> keeping XP for now and just Ubuntu once
<Grey_Loki> sacater, disable what, or use who?
* Grey_Loki grins
<Sharn> Rofl.
<grazie> LordGamer: how many other distros on the machine though?
<LordGamer> none
<sacater> Grey_Loki: disable screensaver or whatever it is happens when ur laptop lid closes, or use a program called 'schedule'
<Sharn> LordGamer: When you look at Grub, is there two recovery modes and two normal of the same thing?
<LordGamer> yup
<grazie> LordGamer: those other entries have come from somewhere?
<Sharn> Exact same thing as me. xD
<sacater> LordGamer: could anything have tampered with menu.lst
<LordGamer> reinstalls frome mess ups
<Sharn> My thing was I re-installed.
<Sharn> Yeah ^
<Sharn> On the pastebin
<Grey_Loki> sacater, yeah, i'm asking HOW you stop it from doing anything when you close the lid?
<Grey_Loki> I.e, just turn off the screen, not go into suspend mode or anything...
<sacater> Grey_loki: okay calm down
<Sharn> You should eb able to delete 2-3
<Sharn> line 2-30
<Grey_Loki> sacater, i'm not getting aggressive...
<sacater> Grey_Loki: search through options and disable screensavers and that
<LordGamer> the first one is the one that works
<Sharn> Err. Ok
<sacater> or snap the laptop close sensor out :P
<Sharn> They'll both work, but that's fine
<Grey_Loki> Heh
<LordGamer> so 29 and on?
<LordGamer> to winbdows
<LordGamer> windows
<Sharn> 31 - 57
<LordGamer> ok cool thanks
<Sharn> Mmhmm.
<Sharn> Keep a backup
<Sharn> :)
<LordGamer> lol now I want a second opinion
<Sharn> xD
<Sharn> That's completely fair.
<sacater> LordGamer: Screw that, do what he says
<grazie> LordGamer: I'd edit to this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5123/. keep a backup and check it yourself
<Sharn> Make a backup real quick any, though...
<LordGamer> just backup the menu list file?
<Sharn> Where is that file again?
<Sharn> Yeah.. I'll give you the command if I know where it is. :P
<grazie> LordGamer: yep
<sacater> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Sharn> I've never messed with grub.
<Sharn> Thanks sacater
<LordGamer> if grub fails tho whats the backing up the file gonig to do?
<grazie> grazie: hey guys your not making this easy
<Sharn> Good point. :)
<Sharn> LordGamer: Boot into windows and you can fix it.
<Sharn> But anyway, it'll work.
<sacater> LordGamerL DUH MOUNT the hdd from a live cd and work with it
<LordGamer> can Windows see ex3?
<LordGamer> ah true sacater
<sacater> :D
<sacater> i aim to please :D
<Sharn> If you get a driver. I work with ext2 as My Documents. ^_^
<sacater> and im also glad to be of help
<sacater> :D
<grazie> LordGamer: it's just standard good practice...everyone can make mistakes
<LordGamer> lol I can see that and you can see that I do :P
<Sharn> sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.backup
<sacater> Sharn: yep go for it
<Sharn> For backup. ^
<sacater> yep
<sacater> go for it
<LordGamer> thanks all :) I will do that when I reboot and get to root
<Sharn> Heh.
<sacater> LordGamer: good luck!
<Sharn> I'll probably fix mine real quick...
<LordGamer> Im not going to right now :P
<sacater> LordGamer: and you probably borked it so well chat to you on another xubuntu install :P
<sacater> oh
<sacater> okies
<LordGamer> :O
<LordGamer> :(
<sacater> it may interest people that i am not using xubuntu, im using ubuntu with xfce ported on top :D
<Sharn> He's messing with you. xD
<LordGamer> :P
<sacater> :D
<sacater> i still have gnome available and all that
<Sharn> Ficksed
<Sharn> Mine was a lot simpler, actually.
<LordGamer> so has anyone captured TV in Linux?
<Sharn> I like messing things up in config files. Great way to learn. ^_^
<sacater> LordGamer: yesm
<Sharn> LordGamer: You have a tv tuner card?
<LordGamer> yup
<Sharn> Ooooh.
<sacater> me too
<LordGamer> Kworld ATSC 110
<Sharn> http://www.mythtv.org/
<LordGamer> what does everyone use to cap?
<sacater> ??
<Sharn> Hmmm. You'll have to find a driver...
<LordGamer> I was looking for something not so big I dont want a full TV box
<Sharn> MythTv is awesome, though. xD
<Sharn> That's about all I know of, though.
<LordGamer> sacater,  what di yiu use?
<LordGamer> do you
<sacater> mythtv
<sacater> who here prefers to compile programs from source?
<Sharn> xD
<LordGamer> I tried Myth but I just get the config part for the mySQL and such
<Sharn> I like to compile programs occasionally.
<sacater> i compile when almsot all the time
<Sharn> It rarely works right for me, though. :(
<sacater> im almost running ubuntu xfce all compiled
<Sharn> Always something missing...
<sacater> Sharn
<Sharn> Yes?
<sacater> then get the other packages
<sacater> abiword was good at compiling
<LordGamer> someone should add myth to Automatix :P
<Sharn> I did. Like Battle for Wesnoth. It keeps telling me "libsdl" or something is missing and I've checked about 10 times.
<Sharn> So I had to go with the ancient one in the repos.
<Sharn> =\
<cellofellow> does anybody here know anything about svgalib?
<Sharn> Nope. =\
<Sharn> I don't. xD
<cellofellow> ok
<Sharn> Found a website for it
<Sharn> I imagine you've seen that...
<cellofellow> to anyone else, does it happen to run in linux console framebuffer? that's what I'm trying to do but it didn't work.
<cellofellow> what website?
<Sharn> http://www.svgalib.org/
<cellofellow> k
<sacater> 01welp.co.uk/~sacater
<Sharn> :O
<sacater> sharn go to gftp.org
<sacater> thats easy to compile
<Sharn> Woo!
<cellofellow> Seveas has a version in his repository with SSL support.
<cellofellow> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Sharn> Jester's back...
<Jester45> yep
<Sharn> I love this "must be virus free" Vista commercial.
<Jester45> ??
<cellofellow> link?
<Sharn> It's on Tv. :P
<cellofellow> no flash version online somewhere? Google Video maybe?
<Jester45> and...
* Jester45 will look
<Sharn> I dunno.
<Sharn> Just... funny Dell would call Vista virus free.
<cellofellow> Vista won't be virus free for long, I think.
<Sharn> Probably already isn't, would be my guess.
<LordGamer> XChat doesnt have Cascading Windows like MIRC does it?
<Sharn> No clue. Never used it. I use GAIM for IRC
<Sharn> Even gFTP won't compile. xD
<Jester45> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTlg5Kkqu4M
<cellofellow> cool
<sacater> sharn: ive compiled gajim, gftp and even galeon
<Jester45> that one?
<cellofellow> drat, in console and I can copy/paste between virtual terminals, but not between console and X.
<Sharn> Nope. It was a Dell commercial. :P
<cellofellow> who need needs to compile Gajim? It's Python.
<cellofellow> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Sharn> configure: error: gFTP needs GLIB 1.2.3 or higher
<cellofellow> have that package?
<Sharn> Yeah, I think I have build-essential...
<Sharn> apt-get autoremove isn't going to break anything isw it?
<Jester45> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fV1kqthZf2g&mode=related&search= HAHAHAHA
<Sharn> Same thing as 95? Or 98, whichever it was...
<Jester45> Sharn: no it will not break anything
<Jester45> or... should not
<Sharn> Mmk
<Sharn> Rofl
<Jester45> the only way it will break somthing is if you have somthing installed that needs package A BUT its not marked at needed
<LordGamer> anyone know an Alcohol 52% Linux alternative?
<Sharn> LordGamer:
<Sharn> Woopth
<LordGamer> thanks
<Jester45> so apt things its not needed but if you installed everything on your system from the repos then your safe
<Sharn> Linux has Iso mounting built in, if that's what yo're doing
<LordGamer> ah really?
<Sharn> Is it? Or building isos?
<Jester45> LordGamer: whats 52% ? burning mounting makeing
<LordGamer> just mounting ISO
<Jester45> yes that built in
<Jester45> just a sec
<LordGamer> can you direct me to it?
<Sharn> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87369
<Sharn> That's a script to let you jsut right click on isos and mount
<LordGamer> I was hoping for a GUI
<Sharn> Erm. Nevermind, that's nautilus
<LordGamer> lol
<Sharn> Well, it's a command line thing. But a short one.
<LordGamer> ok
<LordGamer> that should be ok
<Jester45> mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /path/to/mount/point
<cellofellow> sudo
<Jester45> the mount point needs to be empty
<Jester45> and you might ned sudo
<LordGamer> ;s
<LordGamer> :s
<Sharn> You probably will need sudo
<Sharn> Does that work with nrg and others too?
<Jester45> others
<Jester45> with nero you need to do somthing else
<LordGamer> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-Environment/Tools/Mount-ISO-image-2216.shtml I think this will do what I want
<Jester45> just use the cli command its much faster and easier
<Sharn> Nice find. :)
<Sharn> That's a way to test a repo cd...
<Sharn> :P
<Sharn> Argh. What is this glib package? >.<
<Craig1> i need help if someone has a second
<cellofellow> Sharn: snoop around in the devel section of synaptic.
<Sharn> Craig1: What you need help with?
<Jester45> jesteris.boldlygoingnowhere.org/Stuffs/mount.sh is what i use
<Craig1> i have a slave hard disk with XP and a master with Xubuntu...I installed the lilo synaptic packages...but i can't find it so that i can set up a dual boot
<Sharn> Ooooh. Hmm.
<Sharn> You aren't using Grub?
<cellofellow> Craig1: why not just use grub?
<Jester45> you need to have xp installed first i think
<Jester45> b
<cellofellow> there's a way to fool windows into thinking the second HDD is the first.
<Craig1> can i dual boot with grub? i thought that was what lilo was for
<cellofellow> grub does it.
<Jester45> becuase windows notices that its not the only os and messes up
<cellofellow> grub does way more than lilo.
<Sharn> Craig1: Grub and Lilo do the same thing, for the most part.
<Craig1> can i keep linux as the master and xp as the slave?
<Sharn> You should be able to.. I think.
<cellofellow> you should be able to swing it.
<Jester45> !dualbootting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualbootting - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jester45> !dual-booting
<Sharn> xD
<cellofellow> !dual-boot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual-booting - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jester45> aa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual-boot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sharn> !dualbooting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualbooting - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> !grub
<Sharn> Rofl
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jester45> !dual-dualbooting
<Sharn> First link may help
<Jester45> aaaa omg
<Sharn> Craig1: is Grub already installed?
<Craig1> i actually have them on 2 seperate hard drives
<cellofellow> the HowTo may help. It should have stuff.
<cellofellow> if he can boot linux, it's installed
<Craig1> yes...i am looking at the grub folder now
<Craig1> i am in linux right now
<Sharn> Ok
<Craig1> one drive is xp and the other in xubuntu
<cellofellow> there's a switch that grub can give windows to make it think it's on the first partition (C:)
<Sharn> So it should be an edit to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cellofellow> yup
<Sharn> I didn't know XP wouldn't boot on second drive..
<Sharn> Lemme look around
<Sharn> Does Grub trick XP by default, or no... anyone know?
<cellofellow> no
<Sharn> Hmmm. Over my head then.
<Sharn> title=Windows XP
<Sharn>  map (hd0) (hd1)
<Sharn>  map (hd1) (hd0)
<Sharn>  rootnoverify (hd1,1)
<Sharn>  makeactive
<Sharn>  chainloader +1
<Craig1> if it's easier, i could just swap the drives around and make xp the master and linux the slave......should i do this?
<Sharn> Meh. Kinda useless int he form.
<Sharn> What I posted should work.
<cellofellow> Craig1: you'd have to install Grub on the master disk.
<Sharn> If you know how grub works?
<Craig1> it is on the master (which has only linux on it)
<Sharn> The two map commands make Windows think it's on the first disk
<cellofellow> grub is a mini-system that loads kernels and gives them options and stuff.
<cellofellow> looks easy enough
<Sharn> Craig1: He's saying, if you switched them, you would still have to install grub on the other drive. It must be on the primary dirve.
<cellofellow> and make the timeout option like 30, and remove the hiddenmenu option
<Craig1> ok...i see
<cellofellow> windows' bootloader will load only windows. Grub will load anything
<Sharn> So... what you should probably do, is copy /boot/grub/menu.lst into a paste bin and let someone who knows how edit it for you
<Craig1> thanks....here it goes...if you don't see me until tomorrow....i really messed this up
<Sharn> Well, ok..
<Sharn> You can always flip them and boot back to windows. :P
<Sharn> In fact, you probably aught to do that...
<cellofellow> let's try this first
<Sharn> Craig1: You still need help with that?
<Craig1> i thought cellofellow was going to say something else
<cellofellow> no
<Craig1> ok.....thanks for your help guys
<Sharn> Oh, rofl...
<Sharn> I'll help if you want. I think I can get it.
<Sharn> Or not. :P
<Sharn> I think I shall attempt getting "accelerated graphics" working again.
<Sharn> Ugh. Ati ftl.
<Sharn> Welcome back
<Craig1> thanks....i am now in XP
<Sharn> Oh?
<Sharn> Did it boot right from Grub?
<Craig1> but the boot screen went by too fast and i didn't see the option for linux
<Sharn> Ooooh. You can change that.
<Craig1> it went to grub...and said hit ESC for menu in 30 seconds....
<Sharn> ...if you can get back into linux. Hmm. It may take a live cd.
<Sharn> Oh, ok.
<Craig1> i hit escape multiple times, then it just gave me the XP options
<Craig1> i wonder if it is because this is a USB keyboard
<Sharn> That could very likely be it, yeah.
<LordGamer> mine is a USB Ketboard at it works fine
<LordGamer> key
<Craig1> but i think i am on the right track now
<Craig1> i hope
<Sharn> Well, if you can't get back to linux... Rofl.
<Craig1> that would be my luck
<Sharn> No-one wants to be stuck in Windows. :)
<Sharn> You can always boot a liveCD and fix it, though.
<Sharn> Now is someone could make my dumb ATI card work... >.,
<Craig1> i hate it...and ubuntu is the first linux version that i found that automatically found my usb printer, sd card reader, cd-dvd rw, etc
<Craig1> that livecd....is it the iso image i burned to try ubuntu?
<LordGamer> I just got mine to work Sharn a few hours ago
<Sharn> Yes - it is, Crag1.
<Sharn> Craig1* If you burned the one that boots into Xfce
<Craig1> so i can boot off of that and it will give me the grub options?
<Rippawallet> hey
<Sharn> Well, you can boot into that, mount your Linux partition and edit the grub options just like you did before.
<Rippawallet> the thing that says applications at the top has gone, now it's only the firefox icon
<Sharn> LordGamer: Is yours integrated, though?
<Craig1> oh...i got it
<Craig1> thanks again for everyones help
<LordGamer> nope ATI 1900XT
<Craig1> i'll let you know how it turns out
<Sharn> Rippawallet: Right click on an empty piece and click add to panel
<Sharn> Then choose Menu Bar
<Rippawallet> uhm
<Sharn> See, that's my problem. This is a "Radeon Xpress 200"
<Rippawallet> i accidently chose trash
<Rippawallet> twice
<Rippawallet> Xd
<Rippawallet> how do i remove it
<Sharn> Rofl...
<Sharn> Right click on the icon and hit remove
<Rippawallet> XD
<Sharn> Doh. I'm thinking Gnome. Is it the same?
<Rippawallet> oh yeah
<Rippawallet> thanks
<Rippawallet> :D
<Rippawallet> yeah
<Sharn> Mmhmm
<Sharn> No problem
<Rippawallet> oh
<Rippawallet> there isnt one that says menu bar
<Sharn> Ahhh. So it is slightly different from Gnome
<Rippawallet> right
<Rippawallet> i put
<Rippawallet> applications
<Rippawallet> on the right hand site
<Sharn> There will be an equivalent, just keep looking.
* Rippawallet moves
<Rippawallet> ah
<Rippawallet> i got it
<Rippawallet> thanks
<Sharn> Good. :)
<Rippawallet> :D
* Rippawallet wants something interesting to do
<Sharn> Rofl
<Sharn> That's why I'm here. Almost bored out of my mind.
<Rippawallet> lol!
<Sharn> That and frustrated with this dumb integrated ATI card.
* Rippawallet is here to make stupid mistakes and let people tell him how to fix them.
<cyberyak> cool.
<LordGamer> Sharn, compile a complete MythTV .deb for me then :P
<Rippawallet> yeah man
<Sharn> Hah.
<cyberyak> sharn what modules have you tried for your card?
<Sharn> It's not that hard, is it?
<cyberyak> or do we call them drivers again.
<Sharn> cyberyak: what do you mean by modules? Oh, rofl
<Rippawallet> hmmm
<Sharn> I've tried the Radeon opensource and fglrs
<Rippawallet> why isnt my wallpaper showing up
<Sharn> fglrx*
<Rippawallet> its just blue
<Rippawallet> >:(
<cyberyak> sharn try the ati
<Sharn> About 10 different tuts...
<Sharn> Just ati instead of radeon?
<cyberyak> if radeon isn't working
<Sharn> Which is what I'm using now...
* Rippawallet angry
<Sharn> It just doesn't give me "accelerated graphics"
<cyberyak> ahhh.
<cyberyak> nvm then.
<cyberyak> I thought it wasn't working at all.
<Sharn> Rippawallet: try setting a new one...
<Rippawallet> i have
<Rippawallet> lol
<Sharn> No, it's set for Radeon right now...
<cyberyak> OHHHH.
<Sharn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy
<Sharn> I went through that...
<cyberyak> wait. the 200 integrated cards.....
<LordGamer> Sharn,  thats what all those reinstalls are from lol tryung ti get the ATI drivers to work
<Sharn> Actually, that one is. xD
<Sharn> I can recover from X not starting now, though...
* Rippawallet sets icon size to 192
<cyberyak> you may have to turn off something.....
<Sharn> And yes - cyberyak, that's the one.
<Rippawallet> ROFL
<Rippawallet> icon size is 192
<Rippawallet> :D
<Sharn> Holy crap. 192...
<Rippawallet> yeha
<Rippawallet> they all pile
<Rippawallet> on top of eachother
<Rippawallet> :>
<Rippawallet> whats default icon size
<Rippawallet> >_<
<Sharn> No idea, rofl..
<Sharn> Onn the desktop?
<Rippawallet> :(
<Rippawallet> yes
<Rippawallet> lol
<Sharn> Probably 32x32
<Sharn> No..
<Sharn> 64x64
<Rippawallet> no
<Rippawallet> like
<Rippawallet> you can choose
<Rippawallet> oh
<Rippawallet> right
<Rippawallet> >_<
<Sharn> Uhm...
<Sharn> Lol...
<Sharn> I think it's 64x64
<Sharn> I think I'll install xubuntu-desktop.... just for something new.
<Sharn> Wtf... No package?
* Rippawallet is silly
<Sharn> xD
<Rippawallet> i set the screen resolution
<Rippawallet> to like
<Rippawallet> something huge
<Sharn> mfao
<Rippawallet> and couldnt change back
<Sharn> Lmfao*
<Rippawallet> and it logged me off
<Rippawallet> lol
<Rippawallet> and all normal now
<Rippawallet> D:
<Sharn> My monitor goes gay on me when mine goes above 1024x768
<Rippawallet> yeah
* Rippawallet laughs
<Sharn> Bleeh.
<Rippawallet> Hehe.
<Sharn> Doesn't matter, since it's only 15"...
* Rippawallet likes breaking linux
<Sharn> New experience?
* cyberyak finally got twin head working in xubuntu with my integrated LCD at 1440x1050 and external at 1600x1200
<Rippawallet> What
<Sharn> Is breaking Linux a new experience? xD
<Rippawallet> err
<Rippawallet> kind
<Sharn> cyberyak... that's insae.
<Rippawallet> i deleted grub earlier
<CraigA> sharn....check this out
<Rippawallet> and couldnt boot up windoez
<CraigA> i am now back in linux
<Sharn> Lmfao! Nice
<Rippawallet> but i reinstalled
<Sharn> To both of you. xD
<Rippawallet> with my leetness
<Rippawallet> lo
<Rippawallet> l
<Rippawallet> i did this sudo grub-install shit
<Sharn> Nice, CraigA.
<Rippawallet> 8:D
<CraigA> i took one of those usb-to-ps2 adapters and plugged my keyboard into it...
<cyberyak> I've got a 21" CRT that will do 1920x1440
<Rippawallet> man with shades on head 8:D
<cyberyak> I donn
<CraigA> now i hit esc and i can choose xp or linux
<Sharn> Yeah. I don't like using usb mice and keyboards.
<CraigA> the f'n thing actually works
<CraigA> i am so stoked
<cyberyak> I don't know that *I* can do 1920x1440
<Sharn> PS/2 all the way
<Sharn> 21".... not fair.
<cyberyak> heheheh. Why?
<Sharn> 15" sucks.
<Sharn> xD
<cyberyak> ahh.
<cyberyak> so I shouldn
* Rippawallet is 17"
<Rippawallet> D:
<Sharn> :O
<Rippawallet> we are talking about our "areas" right?
* Sharn is took cheap to buy a new monitor
<cyberyak> so I shouldn't point out that I have 6-21" CRTs sitting here.
<Sharn> No, you probably shouldn't...
<cyberyak> and this machine is running dual 19"LCDs
<cyberyak> Ok, then, I won't.
<Rippawallet> wow
<Sharn> Unless you want my shipping address. ;)
<Rippawallet> my wallpaper is leet
<cyberyak> lol
<Rippawallet> care to see
<Sharn> Rofl...
<Sharn> Mine is cooler. ^_^
* Sharn is installing xubuntu-desktop right now
<Sharn> I havean icon for IE6 on my desktop, though.
<CraigA> thanks again sharn....i appreciate your help
<Sharn> The Linux gurus are gonna shun me. :O
<Sharn> Your very welcome, CraigA
<Sharn> glad it works. ^_^
<Sharn> http://img106.imageshack.us/img106/1189/screenshotuz8.png
<Sharn> Desktop showoff ftw. ^_^
<Rippawallet> Sharn, trust
<Rippawallet> look at this
<LordGamer> anyone know a linux alternative to DGIndex and MeGUI for Linux?
<cyberyak> nice
<Sharn> LordGamer: What exactly are those? xD
<Rippawallet> what
<LordGamer> Video encoding apps
<Rippawallet> Sharn, you icons are a leet size
<Sharn> xD
<LordGamer> yup
<cyberyak> what did you use to install IE?
<Sharn> MythTv sounds so cool. Wish I had a Tv tuner...
<cyberyak> ies4linux?
<cyberyak> or wineconfig and manual install.
<Rippawallet> Sharn, ready for this?
<Rippawallet> be warned
<Rippawallet> it pwnz
<Sharn> http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<Sharn> Ready.
<Sharn> ies4linux ^
<Rippawallet> http://img66.imageshack.us/img66/7499/snapshot3vq0.png
<Sharn> Neeeeat render.
<Rippawallet> what
<Sharn> The Ubuntu 2D render. :O
<Sharn> 3D*
<Rippawallet> yeah
<Rippawallet> it pwnz eh
<Rippawallet> ;p
<Sharn> That's awesome.
<Rippawallet> lol
<Rippawallet> now
<Rippawallet> i want icons like yours
<Rippawallet> :@
<cyberyak> so is ies4linux the suggested way to install IE6 now?  I remember the wine guys frowning on it at one point.
<Sharn> I still like my love snowballs, though. ^_^
<Rippawallet> ^____________________________^
<cyberyak> heheheheh
<Sharn> cyberyak: I ahve no idea if it's a suggested way, but it works great.
<cyberyak> I may actually have to add wallpaper....nah.
<cyberyak> k, may have to do that.
<Sharn> And Rippa - MSN ftw. xD
<cyberyak> didn't they pull msstcorefonts
<Sharn> Not sure...
<cyberyak> rippa - msn?
<Sharn> I concur. :)
<Rippawallet> :d
<Rippawallet> rippawallet0@hotmail.com
<Rippawallet> amsn is weird
<Sharn> xD
<Rippawallet> i have kopete
<Sharn> I don't like aMSN
<Rippawallet> but it says everyone is offline
<Rippawallet> also
<Rippawallet> rippawallet@rippawallet.hax
<Sharn> Get GAIM
<Rippawallet> is a custom one
* cyberyak wrote a wget script and captured all fonts from 1001freefonts
<Sharn> .hax. xD
<Rippawallet> made using an exploit
<Rippawallet> :D
<Rippawallet> yeah
<Rippawallet> leik
<Sharn> Rofl!
<Rippawallet> i have gaim
<cyberyak> they don't actually have 1001
<Rippawallet> but
<Rippawallet> gay im
<Rippawallet> lol
<Rippawallet> get it
<Rippawallet> D:
<Sharn> I don't imagine...
<Sharn> I prefer... uhm...
<cyberyak> I got about 250 meg of free fonts off another site as well.
<Sharn> Rofl... what's even the point? xD
<cyberyak> got annoyed searching through their site.
<cyberyak> they have each font like 3 layers into the site.
* Sharn checks his graphics resource thread
<cyberyak> well dinner is on.  I gotta go.
<TheSheep> these fonts are not really free
<Sharn> Later cyberyak
<cyberyak> msstcorefonts aren't free.
<Sharn> http://www.dafont.com/
<TheSheep> no, I mean the fonts on those various 'free fonts sites'
<Sharn> Dafont pwns.
<cyberyak> :O
<cyberyak> false advertising.
<Sharn> Download that one. xD
<TheSheep> they just upload whatever they get their hands on, without checking the license
<cyberyak> oops.
<cyberyak> hrm.
* cyberyak will sort it out later.
<cyberyak> Dinner!
<TheSheep> you can get in trouble if you use these fonts in any commercial design
<Sharn> TheSheep: alot of them people submit, too..
<Sharn> I think...
<Sharn> Yeah. a lot of them are user-submitted...
<TheSheep> Sharn: sure, it's the same on "game sprites" sites -- a lot of sprites are submitted by users, who ripped them from games
<Rippawallet> hi
<Jester45> yea i been afk for a little but LordGamer having usb support at pre OS is only by your motherboard so... you have he doesnt lots of people dont have it
<LordGamer> oh ok
<Sharn> That makes sense.
<Jester45> you can get a usb to ps/2 its simple and works fine
#xubuntu 2007-02-11
<Taco|king> hmm
<Jester45> hi
<Akuma_> i keep getting GRUB error 15, anyone knows a way out of this?
<Jester45> google?
<Akuma_> Jester45: i tried that plenty. not very helpfull unless you already know how to fix it basically
<PuMpErNiCkLe> 15 is just a file not found error.  Did you change anything significant before rebooting?
<Akuma_> PuMpErNiCkLe: i just installed actually
<Akuma_> PuMpErNiCkLe: i installed several times, even updated the bios. i checked menu.lst and the path to vmlinuz is fine
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Ditto for initrd?
<Akuma_> let me check
<ron_o> I'd rather install xubuntu than ubuntu, however what about xubuntu and xen? All the help files I've seen are on installing xen with ubuntu and not xubuntu. Is it just as easy (or hard for that matter)?
<Sharn> You mean xfce?
<ron_o> no, Xen...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Xen shouldn't depend on the desktop environment you're using.
<Sharn> Ok, nevermind then. :P
<ron_o> Xen is a paravirtualization OS.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> In fact, the configuration tools don't seem to depend on anything DE-specific either.
<j1mc> i finally got xubuntu feisty herd3 up and running.
<j1mc> the regular alternate installer was having problems with corrupt packages
<ron_o> PuMpErNiCkLe: that's what I thought. So the backend's should almost be the same. I was just wondering if anyone has tried using Xen and Xubuntu.
<j1mc> so i installed a command-line system, and then installed xubuntu-desktop from there.
<ron_o> I really am interested in it
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I haven't tried it, but I'm sure someone has.
<cellofellow> tried what, may I ask.
<ron_o> Xen and xubuntu.
<ron_o> Xen the paravirualized OS.
<ron_o> paravirtualized*
<Sharn> Sounds fun. Gonna look into it.
<ron_o> the thing is that Xen let's your OSs have access to the hardware layer, thereby making your system much quicker. Like 90% efficient
<ron_o> compared to VMware which might only be 10% efficient, or even less.
<Sharn> So... is it like VMware?
<Sharn> Oh, ok.
<Sharn> VMware has given me almost full speed for the ram I give it.
<ron_o> it is in a sense. But you have to modify your OSs if you don't have virtualization technology in your processor.
<ron_o> how can that be?
<ron_o> it's as fast as using software on a native computer?
<ron_o> I heard it really slows things down.
<Sharn> I dunno. The guest OSes run just as fast as they would by themselves on my computer with that much ram...
<cellofellow> kqemu is cool, and if you've a virtualization-enabled CPU there's the new KVM in Linux 2.6.20
<ron_o> then stick with it.
<cellofellow> both don't need you to modify the OS, but are still uber-fast
<Sharn> What about an AMD Sempron? :P
<cellofellow> for an emulator.
<cellofellow> you'd need kqemu instead of kvm. both are kernel-level qemu accelorators. I think Xen uses qemu too.
<ron_o> xen may not work. Ask them on ##xen
<Sharn> I have no idea if it's "virtualisation-enabled"...
<cellofellow> I say use KQemu. It was closed-source till recently, but not anymore. I use it and it's fast. like 85-90%
<cellofellow> usually a vm-CPU is a dual core
<cellofellow> and a non-cheap one like a sempron.
<Sharn> Ahhh. Mine certainly is not that. :)
<Sharn> Only 1.8Ghz, at that...
<cellofellow> try KQemu or use KVM in Feisty.
<Commander-Crowe> Sharn I have that one right here on my desk
<Commander-Crowe> I changed it in for a AMD 3200+
<zOap> Hi, is there something like gdesklets for xfce? or is it possible to use gdesklets for xfce?
<cellofellow> speaking of which, my kqemu installation, which is an older closed-source version, stopped working after the kernel update this week.
<cellofellow> adesklets
<zOap> cellofellow, thanks:)
<Sharn> Dang, nice.
<cellofellow> see screeny: http://mellowcellofellow.googlepages.com/screenshots
<Sharn> Daaaaang.
<LordGamer> is there a start up folder like windows if you want a program to start on start up?
<Sharn> That's awesome, CellowFellow.
<cellofellow> zOap: install adesklets from the repos, but then the best way to install desklets is from the sourceforge site.
<Sharn> LordGamer: I'm positive there is a way. Someone here will know how
<cellofellow> LordGamer: Applications -> Settings -> Autostarted Applications
<zOap> cellofellow, ok, I'll do that. thanks for the advice:)
<Sharn> Ah.
<Sharn> See.
<LordGamer> thanks cellofellow
<Commander-Crowe> Sharn is your CPU 754 or 939?
<cellofellow> no problemo
<comradeC> whats a alternative system info and proc/ram monitor for xubuntu since I no longer have the gnome utils
<Sharn> 939, I think
<comradeC> like I want to see what vid drivers and stuff like that are running
<Commander-Crowe> Sharn ah ok
<cellofellow> htop is nice. It's console but curses and really works well.
<Sharn> I'm not positive. Is there a way to tell without opening it up?
<Commander-Crowe> cellofellow how did you get your pager/desktop switch like that?
<cellofellow> Commander-Crowe: speaking of that sort of thing, would it be possible to upgrade my PIII Katmai to a Coppermine if I could find the socket type?
<cellofellow> Commander-Crowe: seperate panel
<cellofellow> there's 4 total
<Sharn> I love that skin.
<Commander-Crowe> cellofellow actually yes, but it depends on your motherboard too
<cellofellow> I know that a Katmai is either a Slot 1 or Socket 3something. How do I tell?
<Sharn> Yeah... If it's a newer motherboard, you'll have no problems upgrading to one with the same socket type.
<cellofellow> I was thinking old use upgrade to newer used.
<Sharn> You'll probably have to pull the processor out and look at it.
<Sharn> That number refers to the number of pins on the bottom.
<cellofellow> ok
<Sharn> I think I'll switch to Xfce
<Sharn> Brb... Maybe.
<cellofellow> it's most likely the Socket 3something instead of the Slot 1 because it's flat against the board instead of perpendicular to it, which is what I'd expect a Slot to be.
<Shar1> Back. ^_^
<cellofellow> btw, those screenshots are a little dated. the basic layout is the same but I switched to a blue murrina theme and blue wallpaper.
<cellofellow> got tired of charcoal and green. I'll get tired of blue too.
<Shar1> I know what you mean. :P
<Shar1> What all do you have going there? Some Beryl prettiness or something?
<Commander-Crowe> I needa better monitor so I can get higher resalutions
<cellofellow> just xfwm4 with the Murrine border theme and the Murrine GTK Engine with the MurrinaNeo Greenmod theme (in the screenshot. now it's MurrinaBlue2)
<cellofellow> Beryl didn't like my TNT2 video card.
<Commander-Crowe> I was never able to get the themes from xfce-look.org to work
<cellofellow> put them in ~/.themes or /usr/share/themes
<Shar1> Mmk. Can you send that link one more time? And... how do you add a theme in Xfce?
<cellofellow> simple
<Shar1> Oh, ok.
<Shar1> Same as Gnome, then?
<cellofellow> http://mellowcellofellow.googlepages.com/screenshots
<cellofellow> if that's how Gnome does it, yes.
<cellofellow> (downloading kernel headers.)
<Commander-Crowe> Shar1 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819103535
<Commander-Crowe> that's a GREAT upgrade for ya
<cellofellow> I may be able to get a Coppermine off of a friend, that's why I asked. A Coppermine would about double my computer speed. RAM is as good as it's gonna get I think. More CPU, that's all I think I can take on this box.
<Shar1> Yeah ti is.
<Commander-Crowe> ram is max at 512
<cellofellow> my, the linux headers are compressed. download 8MB and extract to 85MB.
<Shar1> cellofellow: What is your cpu right now?
<cellofellow> mine's 319.
<cellofellow> Katmai 450
<Shar1> Uhhh... I have no idea what that is. xD
<Commander-Crowe> double? that doesn't sound right
<cellofellow> Pentium 3 Katmai, 450Mhz.
<Commander-Crowe> Shar1 what is?
<cellofellow> My mom has a a Celeron Coppermine 800Mhz.
<cellofellow> but it's a lappy
<cellofellow> an all but dead lappy
<Commander-Crowe> hrm
<Shar1> Wow, ooooold processors.
<cellofellow> welcome to #xubuntu
<Shar1> I was talking about that Athlon you linked to, btw.
<Shar1> And rofl.
<Shar1> P3... I'm not sure what socket type that is.
<cellofellow> I googled, but forgot. There where two possiblities. Slot 1 and a Socket 3(something)(something)
<Shar1> And btw, is there any way to get Xubuntu to use Firefox instead of Mozilla?
<Commander-Crowe> PIII has a bunch...thats why  Idon't think it'll work
<cellofellow> well, I'll just have to look and see.
<Shar1> Oh, does it?
<Commander-Crowe> Shar1 yeha i installed konqueror for networking browsing and its now stuck on that
<cellofellow> Try the Preferred Applications settings panel.
<Shar1> It's Sharn, btw. xD
<Shar1> Still in mozilla...
<cellofellow> why's Mozilla installed anyways?
<Shar1> That's a good question.
<Shar1> Ooooh. It came with Democracy Player.
<cellofellow> Why would Democracy Player need Mozilla? Besides, most of the time packages will depend on Mozilla and apt will work it out so that Firefox is used anyways.
<cellofellow> I think my Jabber2MSN transport I was using shut down.
<Shar1> Democracy Player uses HTML files, I think...
<Shar1> Removing ti did the trick, though.
<cellofellow> well, Firefox reads those better than Mozilla (it's got newer code in the layout engine.)
<Shar1> Yeah. It installed Mozilla when it was installing. I didn't like it anyway, though...
<cellofellow> it's a radio player, right? never tried it, only heard of it.
<cellofellow> now building the new GPL version of KQemu.
<Shar1> Uhhhh. More like... movie player.
<Shar1> Internet movie player
<cellofellow> oh, ok
<Shar1> How do I make a launcher for a folder? Xfce is odd to me. :P
<cellofellow> I like MPlayer and VLC for video. VLC gets the DVD work, and MPlayer is the only one that plays quicktime. Whatever I feel like for anything else.
<cellofellow> make a launcher run thunar /the/folder
<cellofellow> in panel or on the desktop
<Shar1> Alright.
<Commander-Crowe> whenever I run beryl
<Commander-Crowe> I get a "XGL absent"
<Commander-Crowe> error
<cellofellow> I got that when I tried it, and then quit cause it was being slow. I know XGL was running.
<Shar1> XGl just plain never ran for me. :P
<cellofellow> XGL worked, and I've heard how it's more efficient on CPU to use it even without Beryl because it makes the whole desktop rendered by the GPU. My GPU sucks though.
<Commander-Crowe> my GPU is a 6600GT
<cellofellow> mine's TNT2
<Commander-Crowe> it can handle it no problem
<Commander-Crowe> YIKES
<Shar1> Oooook. In thunar, is there a way to make the address bar text, instead of icons?
<cellofellow> yeah
<cellofellow> View -> Location something -> Toolbar Style
<Commander-Crowe> I added a bunch of the themes to both ~/.themes and /usr/share/themes and only 1 showed up
<cellofellow> the sidebar also does an explorer-style tree view that I found slowed things down too much.
<Shar1> Ah, perfect. Thanks a lot
<cellofellow> Commander-Crowe: really?
<Shar1> Can't go to hidden folders without it. :)
<Shar1> Is there a theme manager?
<Commander-Crowe> cellofellow yeah
<Shar1> -looks himself-
<cellofellow> what sorts of themes? GTK will show in User Interface Preferences
<cellofellow> Shar1: yeah you can. Type ctrl+h
<Commander-Crowe> user interference Settings
<cellofellow> XFWM in WIndow Manager
<Commander-Crowe> ctrl+h does nothing
<zOap> is there a nice gui file searcher/indexer for ubuntu/xubuntu?
<cellofellow> works here commander
<cellofellow> Tracker and Catfish
<cellofellow> tracker index, catfish gui search
<cellofellow> kalikiana: isn't that right?
<cellofellow> (kalikiana wrote catfish.)
<Commander-Crowe> cellofellow which themes do you use?
<zOap> cellofellow, cant find catfish in the repo
<cellofellow> Usually Murrine/Murrina themes.
<cellofellow> zOap: it's a little shall we say new?
<zOap> cellofellow, aah, I'll look for it:)
<cellofellow> kalikiana: what's the website?
<cellofellow> zOap: it's in python so really easy to compile and install. Don't forget tracker too, which I think I also compiled and manually installed.
<zOap> cellofellow, ok, I'm looking for it..
<cellofellow> :)
<Shar1> Themes look about 20x better in Xcfe than Gnome.
<Shar1> Xfce*
<cellofellow> how so?
<Shar1> I dunno
<Shar1> They just lok nicer.
<Shar1> Look*
<ron_o> cause your computer is running faster.
<ron_o> everything looks better then. :)
<Shar1> Rofl.. Gnome made everything look chunky
<cellofellow> zOap: if you can't find catfish it used to be called search4files
<chillinhh> hello?
<Shar1> Hello
<cellofellow> hi
<chillinhh> sup people
<chillinhh> can you guys help me with an error with my live cd
<cellofellow> sure, we can try
<Shar1> Can try.. ^
<Shar1> Woops. - 1
<Shar1> .
<cellofellow> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kalikiana> cellofellow, you asked for the link?
<cellofellow> I did. zOap is looking for it.
<ron_o> May I ask to not ask a question?
<kalikiana> it's http://software.twotoasts.de?page=catfish
<cellofellow> zOap: ^^^^^^^^^^
<kalikiana> I'm eventually on tracker's website :)
<cellofellow> :)
<cellofellow> cool
<zOap> I found catfish under search4files. in the menu there was catfish... btw, ubuntu repos has the catfish0.1 package..
<ron_o> chillinhh: go ahead.
<Shar1> Just waiting. :)
<chillinhh> everytime i try to boot from the cd its telling me "buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 0
<chillinhh> hdc: drive not ready for command"
<cellofellow> does the CD work on other computers?
<chillinhh> no other computers to try
<kalikiana> z0ap: you can already take the last 0.2, it's gonna be the stable
<cellofellow> I think I still have search4files 0.2
<Shar1> chillinhh: does it boot anyway? Mine always used to give me an error like that.
<ron_o> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=254468
<Shar1> Several of them, in fact...
<ron_o> that might help.
<ron_o> you might have a bad CD or a corrupt iso image.
<chillinhh> shar1: no the error keeps repeating
<cellofellow> which is why I asked if it worked on other machines. :)
<chillinhh> buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 1
<chillinhh> buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 2
<chillinhh> and so on
<chillinhh> i gave up when it got to 3
<Shar1> I swear mine did that too. Maybe that was after it was installed on the old pc.. It went through a bunch of buffer errors o something then botted up ok. It's probably something entirely different, though.
<Shar1> Booted* Sheesh. Can't type tonight.
<Shar1> Stupid theme won't show up...
<cellofellow> what theme?
<Shar1> That oen you had.
<Shar1> MarrinaNeo Greenmod
<cellofellow> do you have the Murrine engine installed? It won't look like anything without that.
<cellofellow> and mine's in ~/.themes, though it doesn't seem to make a difference for me.
<Shar1> Yeah, I was using Murrina themes in Ubuntu. I'm guessing I might now have "Murrine", though..
<Shar1> Err. Gnoem
<Shar1> Gnome*
<cellofellow> umm
<Shar1> I've got it, yeah.
<cellofellow> even if you don't have the engine installed it should show in the theme selector
<cellofellow> well, it is installed. It should just be there
<Shar1> Don't have to refresh anything or anything?
<cellofellow> Don't think so. Maybe though.
<Shar1> Ahhh. The folder is set up wrong for some reason.
<cellofellow> oh?
<Shar1> Yeah. That was the problem.
<cellofellow> got it now?
<Shar1> Yep
<zOap> cellofellow, I just need to call "trackerd" right? how long should I wait before I can search with catfish then? and it just searches within /home/right?
<cellofellow> it'll take a while
<Shar1> Ugh. Now my desktop icons dissapeared.
<zOap> aah, ok.
<cellofellow> and tracker-search doesn't work without trackerd running. And also I put trackerd in my autostarted applications
<cellofellow> Shar1: alt+f2 then killall xfdesktop && xfdesktop
<zOap> cellofellow, yeah I figured that one.. Seems nice though. I'd wish that catfish would play audiofiles. I have 500Gb of audio samples which is categorized and named as presise as they should be. would be nice if that worked...
<Shar1> Nothing. I turn Allow xfce to  manage desktop on in the desktop prefs, but it says it can't allocate memory...
<kalikiana> z0ap: you can double-click files :)
<cellofellow> odd
<Shar1> -checks top in terminal agian-
<cellofellow> zOap: for audio, I like Exaile (exaile.org, yet again no repo. but there is a deb file)
<linxeh> hi - I'm trying to add a new printer in xubuntu on my laptop (I installed ubuntu then grabbed xubuntu-desktop)
<zOap> kalikiana, ok
<linxeh> the wizard just hangs tho when I enter the name and description and click next :(
<zOap> cellofellow, I'll look into that:)
<linxeh> any ideas how else to add a printer?
<cellofellow> usually that wizard works great for me. It did take a moment to calculate things, sort of slow, but it worked.
<cellofellow> worse comes to worse, you can manually edit /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<cellofellow> lots of ways
<linxeh> ok, I guess I can use the gnome utils then
<linxeh> dont really see why it would hang though
<linxeh> its fired up the hp backend
<bspindler> trying to find the md5sum for xubuntu 6.10, anybody have a link?
<Shar1> bspindler: one sec...
<Shar1> Live disc/minimal?
<BrendanM> So what's up with this new kernel upgrade? Is it worth getting?
<Shar1> Actually, here:
<Shar1> http://ubuntu-cdimage.datahop.it/xubuntu/releases/6.06.1/release.1/MD5SUMS
<bspindler> hmmm... downloaded from here: http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<cellofellow> if you're careful
<Shar1> You'll jsut have to find your image in that fiel
<cellofellow> BrendanM: aptitude went nuts with it, but I managed to upgrade by uninstalling and then reinstalling the kernel.
<Shar1> Ugh
<Shar1> I can't seem to type right. >.<
<bspindler> Shar1: that link was for 6.06.1
<bspindler> do you have a similar one for the 6.10 release?
<Shar1> Yeah, jsut noticed, so sorry.
<Shar1> http://ubuntu-cdimage.datahop.it/xubuntu/releases/6.10/release/MD5SUMS
<bspindler> great that did it, thx!
<BrendanM> So it's glitchy? Is there any real reason I should get it?
<BrendanM> What about the rest of the updates in Synaptic? Will they work without the new kernel headers?
<cellofellow> it's not glitchy running. Very smoot, it's a glitchy install
<bspindler> is there a North America/USA mirror for Xubuntu?  I don't see it anywhere on the download page
<Shar1> You're welcoem
<cellofellow> us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Shar1> No, there's not...
<cellofellow> for apt
<Shar1> Or there...
<Shar1> I prefer torrent anyway. Do you have a bittorent program?
<bspindler> sure ...
<BrendanM> alright, well I'm not going to mess with this kernel for now then. What about the rest of the updates? Will they work without the new kernel?
<Shar1> It'll work anywhere. I'm hoping you mean for liek the images?
<bspindler> yeah the iso images desktop-i386
<Shar1> BrendanM: I've had no problem with it so far...
<cellofellow> BrendanM: if it's not kernel modules or headers, it should work. all the linux-***** stuff should match numbers. everything else is fine.
<Shar1> Yeah, if you have a torrent client, that's a great way to get it. You don't "leech" bandwidth that way, either. :)
<bspindler> ok, I'll go with that... I've had no luck getting the darn thing downloaded through the listed mirrors
<BrendanM> ok. thanks. Is there any compelling reason to get the kernel update? Any major bug fixes I should know about? is there a changelog somewhere?
<Shar1> Probably not. xD I just updated to see what ahppens. ^_^
<varun> hey guys is it possible to set a background color for the panel ?
<cellofellow> careful. If your linux image gets currupted it won't boot.
<cellofellow> none I know of.
<cellofellow> that's KDE stuff.
<Shar1> Torrent is really good at preventing that, actually....
<cellofellow> just the GTK theme
<cellofellow> Shar1: not the ISO, the kernel boot image
<varun> hmm.. i was wondering like the gnome panel allows a color, nothin like that for the xfce panel
<varun> ?
<Shar1> Ooooh. Mmk
<varun> been a gnome user for long, just switched to xfce and loving it
<cellofellow> I don't think it's designed to be like that
<Shar1> Can themes change it?
<cellofellow> supposed that's considered bloat.
<cellofellow> oh, yeah.
<Shar1> Yeah, a theme can change it...
<cellofellow> Shar1: your panel looks different after installing GreenMod, right?
<varun> hmm .. yeah i guess
<varun> thanks anyway
<Shar1> Yeah
<Shar1> Browner
<Shar1> Different looking on mouseover and stuff
<cellofellow> yeah
<cellofellow> qemu is so cool I once used it to install Feisty on a spare hard drive without burning the ISO.
<Shar1> Rofl
<Shar1> I've done that lots of times with VMware
<Shar1> Like... for 2-3 whole months before actually installing Ubuntu. xD
<varun> should use kvm
<cellofellow> but then I could run it for real. Just the installation was in qemu, and running in real stuff.
<varun> much faster than qemu
<cellofellow> kvm only works on new chips, and uses qemu anyways, and I used kqemu, which is like kvm.
<cellofellow> kernel-level accelerator
<Shar1> Ooooh. I see.
<varun> yup, it's good if u got the newer chips
<varun> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep vmx
<cellofellow> kqemu and kvm act sort of like Xen, making the guest system run directly on the CPU instead of on a soft-CPU. It only works for x86 on x86 though. Soft-CPU's can emulate PPC or SPARC or whatever on x86 or whatever.
<cellofellow> kvm is in Linux 2.6.20, I have 2.6.17
<cellofellow> I use kqemu
<varun> ah kk.. am on feisty
<cellofellow> nice
* cellofellow wiped his feisty install cause it got out of date and he didn't want to bother upgrading it.
<bspindler> what is feisty?
<varun> it's pretty neat
<varun> lol
<Shar1> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep vmx Didn't give anything back. :O
<cellofellow> wasn't an avid tester. I wanted to use the USBVision driver which I couldn't get to compile on Edgy.
<varun> Shar1: well then your cpu doesn't support hardware emulation :(
<cellofellow> Shar1: that means use Kqemu instead of KVM :)
<Shar1> xD
<cellofellow> !feisty | bspindler
<ubotu> bspindler: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<bspindler> sweet... thx.
<Shar1> I was thinking about trying it. It IS no slower, right? I know I asked already, but....
<cellofellow> will include Linux 2.6.20 (with KVM), nvidia-glx and fglrx, and CNR.
<varun> nope
<Commander-Crowe> how did you guys recompile your kernels?
<Shar1> K.
<varun> gah dont talk about fglrx.. i hate it !
<Shar1> Same. ^
<Shar1> fglrx is lame.
<cellofellow> Shar1: benchmarks show Kqemu faster than KVM  even on the same chip.
<Shar1> Rofl
<cellofellow> I use nvidia-glx-egacy xD.
<varun> yeh it is.. though kvm is very new
<varun> it's gonna improve
<cellofellow> veeeerrry new. And it's great for so new.
<varun> i can't wait till i get my nvidia laptop
<bspindler> is there a GUI yet for kvm ?
<bspindler> just curious
<cellofellow> So will kqemu. It was closed source till about when KVM got announced.
<Shar1> Talking about good laptops is annoying too. xD
<cellofellow> it's so easy it doesn't need one. There's a KDE frontend to Qemu though that will do kvm though.
<bspindler> oh ok
<Shar1> -heads to try KQemu
<cellofellow> you need the kernel headers
<cellofellow> now what we need is a VM module that will give the guest direct access to GPU as well as the CPU, so one can play 3D windows games in Qemu.
<Shar1> I agree
<varun> i know !
<varun> i wish !
<Shar1> That would be awesome.
<varun> :(
<cellofellow> qemu's built-in soft-GPU sucks really bad.
<varun> how hard can that be ?
<Shar1> I'm pretty sure I've installed kernel headers. Maybe jsut for the old kernel...
<cellofellow> probably pretty hard
<varun> lol yeah i guess
<Shar1> Did the kernel update include headers?
<varun> i think the bottleneck might be the drivers/hardware than the emulation software
<cellofellow> the point is to NOT emulate the GPU so that the guest OS can use native drivers.
<Shar1> Halo + Linux = only thing I need. ^_^
<cellofellow> I think you can get WINE to play Halo.
<Shar1> Nope... not yet.
<Shar1> It's supposedly pretty close, though.
<Toran> OK, any QT apps (amarok, k3b, anything kde) I install core dump. I'm in XFCE. what's going on?
<cellofellow> Shar1: http://cellofellow.homelinux.net/Screenshot-qemu.png
<Shar1> Ahhh, DSL
<cellofellow> no idea. QT words here. (Scribus, Opera.)
<Toran> I have a detailed explanation of the problem here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+ticket/3345
<Shar1> My heck, DSL is butt-ugly. xD
<Toran> It'd be great if someone helped. I'm sick of not having KDE
<cellofellow> Shar1: that's not the Embedded version that comes bundles with Qemu, that's a manual installation.
<cellofellow> But it works like a charm
<Shar1> Sweet. Is it tough?
<cellofellow> I can take it wherever I go. A USB thumbdrive with some extra apps and configs helps.
<varun> aha.. nice screenie.. looking at it one more newbie question :
<Shar1> "WARNING: "gcc" looks like gcc 4.x
<Shar1> Looking for gcc 3.x
<Shar1> ./configure: 372: Syntax error: Bad fd number
<Shar1> "
<varun> how do you reduce the spacing between the icons ?
<Shar1> O_o
<varun> on the desktop that is
<cellofellow> varun: make them bigger
<Shar1> Rofl..
<Ubugtu> gcc bug 4 in other "Test PR" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  http://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=4
<cellofellow> Shar1: ask in #qemu, they're helpful
<varun> lol
<varun> yea i do that, but it increases the distance between the icons too
<cellofellow> doesn't do that here
<Ubugtu> gcc bug 3 in c++ "Nested types sometimes not visible" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  http://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=3
<varun> must be a feisty thing
<varun> newer xfce version ? gah
<cellofellow> yeah, newer XFCE
<varun> could you please lemme know your xfdesktop version ? mine's 4.4.0-0ubuntu1
<varun> 4.4.0-0ubuntu1
<varun> oops.. i meant : dpkg -s xfdesktop4 | grep Version
<cellofellow> mine's like 4.3.9something
<varun> hmm
<cellofellow> 4.3.99.1svn+r23492-0ubuntu1
<cellofellow> the edgy version
<varun> k thanks..
<Commander-Crowe> whasta good audio converter program?
<cellofellow> There might be something like ffmpeg2theora for audio.
<cellofellow> no idea exactly what though
<bspindler> LAME MP3 Encoder I think does a lot of conversion from X->MP3
<cellofellow> it's for wave to mp3, oggenc for wave to ogg vorbis
<Commander-Crowe> it needs to convert m4a to mp3
<cellofellow> umm
<cellofellow> I suppose there might be, but I don't know. Google?
<Shar1> Ohhhh. m4a bought from iTunes?
<bspindler> I bet ffmpeg does it
<cellofellow> worth a try
<Shar1> If they're bought from iTunes, they're DRMed and can't be decoded by linux. =\
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Soundconverter does m4a to mp3, but it uses the gstreamer framework.
<kapu> Hello. Can someone point me to the download for network manager for 6.1? I would like to use my windows laptop to download the package to a thumbdrive and then install it on my xubuntu i386 box.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> kapu: You can get it from packages.ubuntu.com, as well as a list of dependencies.
<Shar1> Can probably compile Battle for Wesnoth now...
<cellofellow> get kqemu working?
<Shar1> Nope - downloading lisdl-dev...
<Shar1> libsdl-dev*
<Shar1> Woot
<kapu_> which network-manager should I use for 6.1 xubuntu?
<cellofellow> wifi network?
<kapu_> yes
<cellofellow> wifi-radar is good
<kapu_> i have it
<kapu_> and i got it working
<cellofellow> and?
<kapu_> can't yet connect via any gui
<kapu_> or via terminal with wpa
<cellofellow> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kapu_> cool
<kapu_> thanks for your patience
<cellofellow> :)
<Commander-Crowe> do you guys know how to use flac?\
<cellofellow> It's overkill for me
<cellofellow> ogg is fine
<Commander-Crowe> what?
<Shar1> I agree. Flac is lossless, big files...
<cellofellow> flac is just too much hard drive space for too little gain.
<Shar1> Ogg is lossy, but compares does really good per MB. Especailly compared to MP3, from what I've read.
<Commander-Crowe> well I need to figure out how to get m4a to mp3/ogg
<Shar1> Are they bought from iTunes?
<Commander-Crowe> no
<cellofellow> google.com/linux may know
<Shar1> Mmk, one minute then
<Jester45> Commander-Crowe: use mencoder
<cellofellow> mplayer's coder?
<bspindler> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=170553
<Jester45> mplayer has a brother called mencoder
<bspindler> sorry, that was for Commander-Crowe..
<Jester45> it can encode just about anything to anything
<Jester45> anything that mplayer plays it can convert to/from
<bspindler> or the super duper easy method is to use ffmpeg
<cellofellow> that's a lot
<bspindler> ffmpeg -i input.m4a -acodec mp3 -ac 2 -ab 128 output.mp3
<Jester45> yes or ffmpeg
<Shar1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Jester45> !ffmpeg
<ubotu> ffmpeg: multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20060823-3.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 175 kB, installed size 612 kB
<Jester45> !mencoder
<ubotu> mencoder: MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3171 kB, installed size 7956 kB
<Shar1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/AAC
<Shar1> Boomp
<Jester45> i like mencoder becuase it has more advance options
<Shar1> Doesn't have Edgy at my link, unfortunately...
<cellofellow> well, evening people. fun chatting. glad to help and everything.
<LordGamer> Jester45, does mencoder have a Linux GUI like MeGUI for Windows?
<Shar1> Now he leaves, rofl...
<Jester45> LordGamer: no there are gui front-ends for specific things such as dvd ripping
<Jester45> acid rip is one of those
<Jester45> menocder has to many options for a gui
<LordGamer> I was look at more of a X264 encode
<Jester45> you would never get the full quality out of the gui version
<LordGamer> no?
<LordGamer> Im not one to write a script to encode so I would take that loss
<Shar1> -raises hand- I'm with LordGamer. =D
<LordGamer> lol
<Shar1> Except I have a cookie. ^_^
<chillinhh> how can i check the md5 on my iso to make sure its no corrupt
<PuMpErNiCkLe> md5sum /file/path
<chillinhh> im on a windows system though
<Prisoner_> hello
<Prisoner_> fighting with a tar.gz
<PuMpErNiCkLe> chillinhh: There are a bunch of free md5sum checkers for windows.  Check google.
<Prisoner_> trying to install a program called QLandkarte
<kapu_> what is the easiest way to download all dependencies for a package when trying to download everything to a thumb drive to install to a box with no internet connection?
<Shar1> Prisoner_: what exactly is the problem?
<Prisoner_> got a whole bunch of error messages
<kapu_> shar1 are you talking 2 me?
<Shar1> Uhm, no, kapu_...
<kapu_> haha k
<Prisoner_> think I had to install libusb, which I have
<Shar1> Prisoner_: So are you just unzipping it? Or what...
<Prisoner_> right now running a make
<Shar1> Ahhhh.
<Prisoner_> I need to find some good advice on installing from tar.gz files
<Shar1> Does the program your running make for have a channel, by any chance?
<Prisoner_> don't know
<Shar1> If they do, that'll be the place... If they don't, I don't really know enough about make to help.
<Shar1> Is it just a dependency problem?
<Prisoner_> it may be
<Prisoner_> here is the program:
<Prisoner_> http://qlandkarte.sourceforge.net/
<Shar1> K
<Shar1> I'll look real quick
<Shar1> Ok
<Prisoner_> Linux is a new world for me
<Shar1> You are in Xubuntu, right?
<Prisoner_> in the install instructions, it said to run a make command on it
<Prisoner_> yes
<Shar1> Hit Applications
<Shar1> System
<LordGamer> it is to me too Prisoner_  I just installed it last Friday for the first time
<Shar1> Synaptic package manager
<Shar1> Ok?
<Prisoner_> I know about Synaptic Package Manager
<Shar1> Mmk.
<Prisoner_> I'm already there
<Shar1> Rofl, ok. So you've got libusb?
<Prisoner_> what do I need to look for
<Shar1> Search libusb if you haven't already
<Prisoner_> I found a bunch of stuff marked libusb and installed some of it last night
<Shar1> Ok.
<Prisoner_> still had the problem, installed more if tonight
<Shar1> Did for proj4 too?
<Prisoner_> there's a .deb file of that and I have it
<Prisoner_> alot of the error messages I got had USB in them
<Shar1> You've run that?
<Prisoner_> I installed it
<Shar1> Ok.. as for Qt...
<Prisoner_> it's going slow right now, maybe this time it'll work
<Shar1> You MAY need to install kubuntu-desktop... I'm not positive. Is it getting farther than last time?
<Prisoner_> I think it is
<Prisoner_> it is going slow though
<Shar1> Ok, if it gives an error, paste it if it's short enough
<Shar1> And, just so you know, Make is a very slow process...
<Shar1> So don't worry about that.
<Prisoner_> thanks, I did a make because that is what it said to do
<Prisoner_> the last couple of times the errors came up pretty quck
<Prisoner_> quick
<Prisoner_> I like this particular Linux because it actually runs decently on a 400mhz machine
<Shar1> Ahhh, on a 400Mhz, it will take a few minutes.
<Prisoner_> g++ -c -pipe -g -O3 -D_REENTRANT -Wall -W  -DQT_NO_DEBUG_OUTPUToff -D__cplusplus -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/share/qt4/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/X11R6/include -I.tmp -I. -o .tmp/CGarminDBMap.o CGarminDBMap.cpp
<Prisoner_> how does that look?
<Shar1> It stopped there?
<Prisoner_> no it is still going
<Shar1> Oh, ok. That's fine - yes
<Prisoner_> thank you so much
<PuMpErNiCkLe> That's not an error, it's a status message. :)
<Shar1> Mmhmm.
<Shar1> Yes, what he said. ^
<Shar1> It'll give you a lot more of those. :P
<Prisoner_> the first itme I tried it, the messages clearly had the word "error" in them
<Prisoner_> I really want to learn how to install from tar.gz files
<Prisoner_> it's giving me those messages with a different filename at the end of each one
<Shar1> That just means it's compiling those. No worries.
<Prisoner_> that is what I thought
<Prisoner_> those dependencies can be a pain
<Shar1> And it would be considered compiling, instead of installing, just so you know. :)
<Prisoner_> I'm planning a dual boot on my 1.583ghz system using Xubuntu and WindowsXP
<Prisoner_> the instructions say after the make is done, to run the command make install
<Shar1> Then you get in the fun. :) I've got Ubnutu and XP on this pc.
<Prisoner_> it would probably run faster on the fast PC
<LordGamer> me too :)
<Shar1> Yep - it'll stop and drop you back on the terminal. Just do exactly what it says.
<Prisoner_> ok
<Shar1> It'll run tons faster...
<Shar1> My 1.8Ghz makes even Gnome fly...
<Prisoner_> I know I have at least one pice of hardware that won't work well with it though, but that is OK
<Shar1> What's that?
<Prisoner_> a Primascan Colorado 2400U USB scanner
<Shar1> Ahhhh. You never know, unless you've tried it?
<Prisoner_> there is a driver for it, but support is minimal
<Shar1> Oh, ok.
<Shar1> I prefer my hacked QueCat. xD
<LordGamer> wow Prisoner_  I have that exact one in my closet
<Prisoner_> what I've been reading online says that, it's basically a scanner that wasn't sold for very long
<Shar1> Rfol...
<Shar1> Rofl*
<Prisoner_> did you buy it on rebate at Circuit City?
<Shar1> Lmfao
<Shar1> Just for fun? xD
<LordGamer> noy CC but there was a rebate
<LordGamer> not
<Prisoner_> I think I paid $49 for it
<Prisoner_> about half of what I paid for the Umax SCSI scanner that a year and a few months later, when the warranty lapsed
<Prisoner_> had this one for several years and it's still going
<LordGamer> yup me too
<Prisoner_> my wife has all all in one Epson
<Prisoner_> I'd like something like that to replace the scanner and my ancent HP Deskjet 712C printer
<Shar1> Hmmmm.
<LordGamer> hey maxamillion
<maxamillion> hi hi
<Prisoner_> but I'd have to find one that has Linux support of course
<maxamillion> LordGamer: got those dual screens up?
<Shar1> HP Officejets are great... Work ok in Linux, too.
<LordGamer> yup :)
<Prisoner_> got an error
<Shar1> Haven't tried scanning yet, though...
<Shar1> Awww.
<Shar1> Pase the last couple lines. We'll see if we can fix it.
<Shar1> Paste*
<Prisoner_> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lQtGui_debug
<Prisoner_> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<Prisoner_> make[1] : *** [../bin/QLandkarte]  Error 1
<Prisoner_> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/kb5iav/Desktop/QLandkarte/src'
<Prisoner_> make: *** [sub-src-make_default]  Error 2
<Shar1> I'd say it has to do with Qt
<Prisoner_> ok
<Shar1> Did you get it too?
<Prisoner_> I thought I did
<maxamillion> Prisoner_: do you have Qt installed?
<Prisoner_> as far as I know I do
<maxamillion> interesting
<maxamillion> Prisoner_: what are you trying to compile?
<Prisoner_> QLandekarte
<maxamillion> never heard of it :( ...
<Prisoner_> it's a GPS Program
<Shar1> Hey..
<Shar1> Open a terminal
<Prisoner_> how can I determine if I have QT
<Shar1> sudo apt-get qt3-dev-tools
<Shar1> Copy paste that and enter it
<Shar1> Er, no
<maxamillion> don't know ... i haven't touched Qt in atleast 5 years outside of using a Knoppix cd
<Shar1> sudo apt-get install qt3-dev-tools
<Shar1> There. ^
<Prisoner_> it specifically says need QT 4.2
<Shar1> Yeah, I know. I keep forgetting these things.
<Shar1> Replace 3 with 4
<Shar1> sudo apt-get install qt4-dev-tools
<Shar1> I've never really used Qt either. That's a KDE thing, and I'm not a fan of KDE...
<Prisoner_> that gave me an error too
<Shar1> What error?
<Prisoner_> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<Prisoner_> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<Prisoner_> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<Prisoner_> or been moved out of Incoming.
<Prisoner_> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<Prisoner_> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<Shar1> Ok... that's odd. Hang on
<Prisoner_> that package should be filed.
<Prisoner_> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<Prisoner_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Prisoner_>   qt4-dev-tools: Depends: libqt4-core (>= 4.2.0) but it is not going to be installed
<Prisoner_>                  Depends: libqt4-gui (>= 4.2.0) but it is not going to be installed
<Prisoner_> E: Broken packages
<Shar1> Ok...
<maxamillion> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Shar1> sudo apt-get install libqt4-gui libqt4-core qt4-dev-tools
<Prisoner_> running libqt in synaptic
<Prisoner_> seeing if it's there
<Shar1> Ok
<Shar1> I think you should probably just search for qt4-dev-tools in synaptic. That will get all it's dependencies, too...
<Shar1> Yeah, do that...
<Prisoner_> trying what you suggested
<Shar1> K
<maxamillion> sudo aptitude install qt4-dev-tools
<Prisoner_> all that synaptic had were kde versions of it and it wouldn't install
<maxamillion> that would resolve dependancy issues too
<Shar1> Mmk. maxamillion's way will work too.
<Prisoner_> wonder if I should install a KDE version of linux on my box instead
<maxamillion> Prisoner_: so synaptic ... it's GUI .... people like GUIs
<Prisoner_> I'm still learning
<maxamillion> so = use*
<Shar1> KDE is SO slow, if you ask me.
<Shar1> It probably won't run on 400Mhz...
<Prisoner_> I tried it already, it was slow
<Shar1> Yeah. The exception would be Slax. :)
<Shar1> Maybe
<Prisoner_> going to eventually install it on a 1.583ghz machine anyway
<Shar1> Yeah. Get Kubuntu if you're going KDE. :)
<maxamillion> KDE is slow because its bloated and cluttered .... and because Qt is slow in general
<Prisoner_> I think I'm going to forget this
<Shar1> Not working still? =\
<Prisoner_> now it's telling me no such command as qmake
<Prisoner_> will probably have to stick with a text app
<maxamillion> yeah ... i'm out, bbl
<Prisoner_> for GPS stuff on Linux
<Shar1> Skip the gmake part...
<Shar1> Try just make, if it worked before
<Prisoner_> I'm giving it up for the moment
<Shar1> Ok...
<Shar1> Sorry I couldn't be more help. =\
<Prisoner_> that is OK, don't think it is your fault, that Q stuff
<Jester45> i like qt
<Prisoner_> qt I'm sorry
<Prisoner_> I tried to install another tar.gz and that didn't work either, it was a newer version of TOR that isn't in the repositories
<Jester45> whats the adverage compression of gz?
<Shar1> Not sure, Jester45
<Jester45> o
<Shar1> And it actually is going to change depending on what you're compressing. =P
<Jester45> and can you make xfce use a slideshow as background?
<Shar1> -shrugs-
<Jester45> thats why i said adverage
<Shar1> I figuerd. xD
<Jester45> i know zip can get from 99% to -% but i would guess the adverage at 20ish
<sponix> anyone got coolkey smartcard reader support to work ?
<Shar1> Probably... A lot of files won't compress at all.
<Jester45> oo
<Jester45> finally
<Jester45> 2560x1600 wallpapers
<Prisoner_> would like to learn more about installing from tar.gz files
<Prisoner_> anyone know a place where I can read about that?
<Jester45> source right?
<Shar1> Yes... source zips
<Jester45> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Shar1> My heck, dependencies are a pain.
<Jester45> yes
<Jester45> thats why packages and the package mangers are so wonderfull
<Shar1> I agree. Finally got through ./configure.
<Shar1> Now on to make...
<Jester45> great
<Shar1> Anyone want to see Halo3? :O
<Jester45> just waiting for it to come out
<Shar1> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jimlahey/sets/72157594528192792/
<Shar1> Pics of early alpha. ^
<Jester45> i seen comercials and small game plays
<Shar1> I haven't. xD
<bur[n] er> you guys play nexuiz at all?
<Jester45> yes
<Shar1> Not sure what it is...?
<Shar1> Woah
<Shar1> Looks nisane
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It's great.
<Prisoner_> not everything is in a pakcage manager though
<Shar1> I could play it if I had graphics acceleration.
<Jester45> yea
<Jester45> but they arew great
<Shar1> And Prisoner_: Not everything you have to compile is that hard... I'm not sure why that program is.
<Prisoner_> I had problems compiling tor as well
<Jester45> hehe
<Jester45> dillo is easy to compile
<Shar1> I think mostly you need dev packages. That's been my problem.
<Shar1> Dillo...
<Shar1> That'll make you want to break sometihng. xD
<Jester45> very small webbrowser
<Jester45> !dillo
<ubotu> dillo: Small and fast web browser. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.5-4ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 339 kB, installed size 928 kB
<Shar1> I know. I thoguht it was text-only. Is it not?
<Prisoner_> dev packages, I'll keep that in mind
<bur[n] er> sorry... i went away to play ;)
<Jester45> its not
<Shar1> Prisoner_: I'll try to make you a deb as soon as I'm done compiling this game, k?
<Prisoner_> ok
<Shar1> Ok. Just remembered that's what DSL uses.
<bur[n] er> I think there is a deb for tor
<bur[n] er> apt-cache search tor
<Jester45> yea DSL has ff also
<Shar1> Probably. TOR is the anonymous browsing program, right?
<bur[n] er> yeah
<Jester45> yes
<Prisoner_> its in the repositories, but there's a more current version available than what is there
<Prisoner_> tor and privoxy are good for anonymous browsing
<Prisoner_> I use them both sometimes
* bur[n] er uses the neighbors' wireless ;)
<Shar1> Rofl...
<Shar1> Forgot to do sudo make install. Just etelling me it can' make directories now. >.,
<Prisoner_> still, I want to learn how to work with tar.gz files
<Shar1> It's actually the files in the zips..
<bur[n] er> tar xvfz blah.tar.gz; cd blah; less README; ./configure; make; checkinstall
<Shar1> The basic layout is ./compile, then make, then make install
<Shar1> Er
<Shar1> ./configure*
<Jester45> yep
<Prisoner_> ok
<bur[n] er> (checkinstall makes a deb for you so you can easily uninstall what you do)
<Shar1> We'll be happy to help with any though. Gonna work on your program right now.
<Jester45> the only thing you have to make sure you have is the dependicies then your done
<Shar1> Dependencies can be a pain... :P
<Shar1> Most the time, search for the package it says is missing, then nistalls the -dev for it.
<Shar1> install*
<Jester45> magnets own
<Shar1> ROFL
<Shar1> Putting it on your monitor? Or does that only affect CRTs?
<Prisoner_> alot to learn
<Jester45> ony crts
<Prisoner_> want to leave the Windoze world
<Jester45> no im talking about magnet:?xt=urn:btih:QMVOP4GABHUFHI7PNEXSTQKMZFJUKQKZ kind of magnets
<Shar1> Oh, rofl..
<Shar1> Prisoner_: nothing wrong with that. Nothing wrong with all your programs being legally free, either. ^_^
<Shar1> Dangit
<Shar1> Rofl..
<LordGamer> brb restart
<Shar1> Hmmm.
<Jester45> what does restart mean?
<Jester45> :)
<Shar1> To isntall a .deb in Xubuntu that I downloaded can I run like gdebi then path to it?
<Jester45> double click it
<Shar1> It opens in the "archive manager" =\
<Shar1> I have no idea why. Opens with "gdebi package manager" in Gnoem
<Shar1> Gnome*
<Jester45> yes thats the right one
<Jester45> left click
<Shar1> There's Gdebi in right click..
<Jester45> then click open with another app then add gdebi
<nsg1sfubar> can some one explain to me step by step to install flash player
<Shar1> nsg1sfubar: You could just do it with Automatix?
<nsg1sfubar> were is that located
<PuMpErNiCkLe> The plugin is available from the repository.
<Shar1> http://www.getautomatix.com/
<bspindler> Are there any known issues running KMyMoney in Xubuntu?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.68~ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386)
<Shar1> Or you can get it from the repo.
<LordGamer> Autpmatiz is the greatest installer
<nsg1sfubar> thanks i will try it
<Shar1> I personally love Automatix. You don't get the experience, but there's plenty of time to do that AFTER flash runs. xD
<Jester45> umm..
<Jester45> i got flash running with apt-get
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bspindler: Haven't heard of anything, and a quick search doesn't turn up any bug reports.
<Shar1> I'm not sure it worked for me..
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I'd expect it to work.
<Shar1> I would too. xD
<bur[n] er> flash 9 is in edgy backports now... and it's in feisty
<bspindler> cool, thanks all!
<nsg1sfubar> how do i get the keys for automatix2
<Shar1> Just do exactly what they say on the site
<bur[n] er> is there a way to set a hotkey to focus on the verve applet?
<Jester45> yes i would guess so
<bur[n] er> know how?
<Jester45> bur[n] er: make the key run somthing that points and clicks on that section of screen
<bur[n] er> bleh... that's not ideal... I suppose I can live with alt+f2 doing basically teh same thing
<bur[n] er> the verve .rc file doesn't have an option
<Jester45> yep
<nsg1sfubar> k got it thanks to all that helped
<nsg1sfubar> i am sumw what new at this
<nsg1sfubar> some....
<Shar1> What does qmake do?
<Shar1> Anyone know?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> http://doc.trolltech.com/3.0/qmake-manual-1.html
<PuMpErNiCkLe> They describe it better than I could.
<Shar1> Trying to make a deb for someone Prisoner_. :P
<Shar1> What a pain...
<Shar1> Qmake won't work right in this "rules" file.
<riceriot> hi
<Commander-Crowe> hi
<riceriot> is this the channel for xubuntu help?
<Commander-Crowe> yes
<riceriot> i recently put edgy on my gateway, and can't seem to get any sound to play
<riceriot> laptop
<riceriot> lspci identifies the intel 82801 sound chip (AC97)
<riceriot> so I'm not really sure why I can't hear anything when I play the Example .ogg
<Shar1> Hmmmm. Have you googled for help on your chip?
<Shar1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1469365
<Shar1> That looks about exactly like your problem
<Commander-Crowe> riceriot open terminal and type in "alsamixer" make sure everything is turned on and up
<rmjb> hello
<Shar1> Hello
<rmjb> I have a question about upgrading dapper to edgy
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<rmjb> can I use the alternate CD?
<Commander-Crowe> yeah
<Commander-Crowe> I'd HIGHLY suggest erasing your HDD and starting over witha clean install
<rmjb> what's the wiki link for that?
<Commander-Crowe> of course installing Edgy
<rmjb> nah I have too many services installed and configured
<Shar1> They may end up messed up anyhow... =\
<Shar1> I've found upgrades to be a little dirty, myself...
<Commander-Crowe> rmjb yeah if your going from dapper to edgy its gonna tare your system apart
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Not necessarily.
<rmjb> squid, slimserver, samba, ntp, md w/ evms, atftp, torrentflux, mythtv, mysql
<PuMpErNiCkLe> If you're reasonably comfortable with apt, it shouldn't be to bad.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Don't use the graphical updater, though, since it will fail.
<rmjb> it's too many things to reconfigure if I try to do a fresh install
<rmjb> oh and I just put back dnsmasq today
<rmjb> PuMpErNiCkLe: using the alternate cd would be ok?
<rmjb> and i forgot nfs
<PuMpErNiCkLe> The cd holds only packages in main.  Anything from elsewhere, e.g: universe, wouldn't be included.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Main and restricted, actually.
<Shar1> Again
<Shar1> :P
<Shar1> Gah. What is the command to delete directories again?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> rm -r
<Shar1> Of course
<Commander-Crowe> or rather rm -rf
<riceriot> i unchecked external amp in mixer preferences
<riceriot> gonna restart and see if that changes anything
<Shar1> Does nexuiz need "accelerated graphics"?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Only if you want a reasonable framerate.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> If you don't want to actually play... no.
<Shar1> Rofl. Ok.
<Shar1> I'll try it.
<Shar1> Cube went the same speed in Windows as Linux, even with out the the driver working right.
<Shar1> (Which was about 3FPS)
<noalternative> I am having trouble with mplayer an mplayerplug-in.  I have installed alsa, alsa-oss  the w32codecs, and configured various options in my homefile as well as the configuration option on the program itself and I still cant get it fixed.  In the first place gmplayer doesn't come up at all when it is clicked.  mplayerplug-in has the picture but no sound in firefox and it doesn't come up at all in my preferred browser which is Opera.
<noalternative> Can somebody help me trouble-shoot it?
<gossar> Hello all.
<gossar> is there a xubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.jigdo available?
<Shar1> Yes
<Shar1> LiveCD?
<gossar> tnx, where? I can only find alternate and server jigdos
<Shar1> Oh... Lemme look.
<gossar> yes, liveCD
<Shar1> You're right, there isn't one. =\
<Shar1> I've never used it...
<Shar1> Sorry. Should've looked before I answered. :P
<gossar> any idea why it doesn't exist?
<Shar1> No clue. :P
<gossar> I mean, it should be the easiest way to dl it if you've already got a ubuntu CD
<Shar1> I've enver used it. Not even sure how it works. :P
<gossar> instead of re-downloading 85% of the ISO(for example) you only dl those parts that have changed
<Shar1> Oooh. Nice
<gossar> it is, but somewhere along the line they stopped making jigdos for the liveCD
<Shar1> I prefer alternate anyhow, personally.
<Shar1> It always works better for me. Plus I'll be installing on an old laptop that wouldn't run and install the livecd.
<gossar> I'm dealing with quirky old hdwr, I'd like to see it work before I wipe the drive
<Shar1> Yeah, that's a good point to. :P
<gossar> what's different about alternate?
<Shar1> It's text-based
<gossar> the installer?
<Shar1> Well yeah... It doesn't boot into Gnome at all. It's made solely for installing.
<gossar> well I meant it's the installer that's text, right? once it's installed you can run xfce can't you?
<Shar1> Yeah
<Shar1> It installs the whole system.
<gossar> that's no biggie.  I guess I'll try that
<Shar1> Just faster and more customised.
<Shar1> Well, good luck. I'm off.
<cellofellow> I don't know much about cron. I want to turn of GDM (and therefore X) until morning, and have it automatically turn back on. Is there a GUI cron program?
<Jester45> that would be nice
<Jester45> http://www.cemetech.net/news.php?290 ownage
<cellofellow> found gcrontab
<cellofellow> now, how to use it?
<Jester45> hehe overclockable calculator
<cellofellow> what's this? caused dpkg to die and gcrontab to not install. dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `Debian-exim' in statoverride file
<cellofellow> things were working peachy till now
<Jester45> sounds like a problem
<Jester45> cool file name
<cellofellow> I mistakenly clicked the Debian-exim option in the Users and Groups panel, but I thought I didn't do anything. Maybe I was wrong.
<cellofellow> here's the problem, I think. /var/lib/dpkg/statoverride:1
<cellofellow> root Debian-exim 0640 /etc/exim4/passwd.client
<cellofellow> dunno what I did.
<cellofellow> maybe I removed Debian-exim
<Jester45> deremove
<cellofellow> it's not there. no Debian-exim group
<cellofellow> won't let me put that name
<cellofellow> what GID should it be, and what users should it have? I feel so stupid.
<Jester45> ask crimsun
<cellofellow> he here?
<cellofellow> !seen crimsun
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen crimsun - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> what happened to !seen ?
<cellofellow> crimsun: I have a problem
<cellofellow> crimsun: I mistakenly removed the Debian-exim group, and now dpkg won't work.
<cellofellow> I need to put it back, with the proper GID and member users.
<cellofellow> and the config data is gone.
<cellofellow> he's not here, just still online
<Jester45> i know
<Jester45> he is smart
<cellofellow> yeah, I think I managed it. remove problem line, reinstall exim4, hope it works
<Jester45> the most downloaded torrent on mininova.org was desperate house wives season3 episode 9 it was downloaded 1,052,878
<cellofellow> huh
<Jester45> times
<cellofellow> I think it's all good now
<cellofellow> yup
<Jester45> how long till fiesty
<cellofellow> like 2 months
<Jester45> what herd is it?
<cellofellow> 3
<Jester45> cool
<cellofellow> where do I save crontab files?
<cellofellow> how do I know if it will work?
<Jester45> .cron?
<Jester45> idk
<cellofellow> well, since this one needed root priveledges anyways I saved it in /etc/cron.d
<cellofellow> well, it's late. gnight
<Wizaado> hi, just wondering what would be the best way to upgrade xubuntu edgy to fiesty when its released
<jarnos> I upgraded from dapper to edgy, but now I can't see the Application menu
<OGDA> jarnos how did you do it?
<jarnos> Well, I don't remember exactly, but I tried to use the apt-get dist-upgrade method that is recommended in the xubuntu.org, but not recommended at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades#head-0ee455b2d02f220b043c084f09dffb86c1c6bd79
<jarnos> I used aptitude in one step
<jarnos> There was some problems during upgrade. The screensaver was active at some point and did not accept my password, so I had to reboot.
<jarnos> There was some problems during upgrade. The screensaver was active at some point and did not accept my password, so I had to reboot.
<jarnos> Would reinstalling xubuntu-desktop be an overkill?
<jarnos> I don't see the Trash bin at the panel either.
<jarnos> I used the alternate installation CD as a source in the upgrade.
<BFTD> jarnos alt+F2
<BFTD> xfce4-panel
<BFTD> xfce4-desktop
<BFTD> sorry, I had nick problems
<jarnos> The latter command failed to run: no such file or directory
<BFTD> try "xfdesktop" or xf-desktop"
<jarnos> running xfdesktop did not complain anything. But, the original problem remains: neither Application menu, not Trash bin icon.
<BFTD> ok
<BFTD> click on your desktop
<BFTD> and hit F5
<jarnos> nothing
<BFTD> restart X
<jarnos> Well, I pressed Ctrl-Alt-Backspace and logged in again. Still the same.
<BFTD> ok try setting a background, if that works it's your icons and not your desktop
<BFTD> thats done via applications > settings > desktop
<jarnos> Well, I don't have that option, but right clicking on desktop shows the menu item called "Desktop Settings..."
<BFTD> hrm
<BFTD> ok, jsut reinstall
<BFTD> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<ushaba> anyone have any experience setting up usb connections between two computers?
<BFTD> ushaba ah, I'm trying to do that myself, once you figure it out, please let me know so I can add it to documentation
<ushaba> haha
<ushaba> vector has no problems with the usb0 network interface
<ushaba> but I can't figure out how to get ubuntu to recognize that it's got a cable hanging from the front of the computer and connecting to the laptop
<jarnos> BFTD, It claims I already have the newest version, but 2 not upgraded.
<BFTD> jarnos try "sudo apt-get install xubuntu0desktop -u
<jarnos> BFTD, xubuntu0desktop?
<BFTD> sorry
<BFTD> xubuntu-desktop
<BFTD> and see what you need to install
<jarnos> BFTD, I get the same output as without the -u option.
<BFTD> so do I
<BFTD> well
<jarnos> But how do you see what you need to install?
<BFTD> switch over to CLI (ctrl+alt+F1) and do a "sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop"
<BFTD> restart
<BFTD> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<jarnos> About the remove command: The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required: xubuntu-desktop  Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them. The following packages will be removed: xubuntu-desktop. ... After unpacking 36.9kB disk space will be freed.
<BFTD> wow
<BFTD> something is really wrong
<BFTD> well
<BFTD> continue anyway
<jarnos> OK
<jarnos> So I should launch sudo reboot then?
<jarnos> Or how to "restart"?
<sacater> okay mates im having some trouble, my xfce desktop is on regular ubuntu-gnome. A few hours ago, I could load quite safely into xfce, however now, i get a gnome-coloured background and gnome-icons when i log in. The only things i have done lately is install Dasher and Battle for Wesnoth, and i hvae completetly removed those using synaptic
<sacater> http://omploader.org/file/Screenshot210.png
<sacater> thats the problem
<jarnos> BFTD, I restarted using the GUI.
<BFTD> jarnos ok
<BFTD> restart you computer....that is
<BFTD> sacater alt+F2 and then type in xf-desktop
<sacater> ty
<sacater> command faile
<sacater> command failed
<sacater> shouldnt xfdesktop be likte that <--
<sacater> xfdesktop?
<BFTD> xfce4-desktop
<sacater> okies
<BFTD> xfdesktop
<BFTD> try those
<sacater> okay
<sacater> xfdesktop worked
<sacater> now how do i keep it like this
<sacater> thank you thank you it works it works!
<BFTD> haha
<BFTD> np
<jarnos> BFTD, I reinstalled xubuntu-desktop. (apt-get asked for the alternate CD when running.) I guest I should restart again?
<BFTD> yes
<jarnos> BFTD, btw. I get fail during startup at assembling RAID arrays. On the other hand I don't have any RAID arrays, but the startup jumps to console mode that would not happen, if nothing fails, I suppose..
<BFTD> oh...
<jarnos> BFTD, more bad news: no application menu, no Trash bin.
* BFTD trembles in fear
<BFTD> dude
<BFTD> clean installation is in sight
<BFTD> or jsut bug crimsun or PuMpErNiCkLe
<BFTD> THIS is my new theme song
<jarnos> BFTD, but hey, I got the menu there by adding a new item to the panel :)
<jarnos> And the Trash too :)
<BFTD> haha
<BFTD> ok
<BFTD> I don't like icons sooo...
<jarnos> BFTD, ?
<BFTD> yes?
<BFTD> http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f380/tommy18crowe/snapshot1-1.png
<BFTD> well
<BFTD> gonna goes
<BFTD> what ye thinks of its?
<jarnos> Well, I might want to use it. I like dark background.
<BFTD> haha
<BFTD> ok
<BFTD> bye now
<jarnos> BFTD,  Bye, thanks
<BFTD> bye
<SirFried> hello
<SirFried> can someone tell me what the default user/pass is for xubuntu alternate install
<SirFried> b/c it didn't ask me for info, nor did it tell me what the info was
<gunny01> hi there. I want to write a small shell or perl script that will copy all the files from one folder to another. (eg /home/me/homework to /opt/lampp/htdocs). Can someone direct me to a tutorial or something similar?
<Rippawallet> hey
<grazie> gunny01: sudo cp -a /home/me/homework /opt/lampp/htdocs
<gunny01> thanks. Is their a way I could set it up so I don't have to enter a password for just that command?
<gunny01> dn't worry
* Rippawallet is bored. Very very bored.
<SirFried> maybe you'd like to help me guess what my xubuntu user/pass is
<Rippawallet> sure
<Rippawallet> uhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Rippawallet> u: Sir p: Fried
<SirFried> nop
<SirFried> u fail
<grazie> SirFried: password is not set a on alternate cd
<Tom1> hi. does xubuntu have games?
<sacater> Tom1: not by default i dont think
<sacater> Tom1: just go to synaptic, and grab some games
<nyarla> hello. Any trouble with the latest kernel update? My xubuntu dapper refuses the upgrade to 2.6.15.28
<DanielH> hi, I can't get my Xubuntu laptop on my network, somehow...
<DanielH> when i run pppoeconf, i get an error message:
<DanielH> "Sorry, I scaanned 1 interface, but the access Concentrator of your provider did not respond. Please check your network and modem cables. Another reason for the scan failure may also be another running pppoe process which controls the modem."
<DanielH> I'm desperate for some help :)
<Rippawallet> /exec -o cat ./.xchat2/servlist_.conf | grep B=
<Rippawallet> do that
<Rippawallet> for help
<DanielH> okay, ill try it
<Rippawallet> no
<Rippawallet> dont
<Rippawallet> uhm
<Rippawallet> let me see
<Rippawallet> TheSheep, help him
<Rippawallet> :D
<DanielH> :P ?
<Rippawallet> hmm
<Rippawallet> so it wont pick up your laptop/
<DanielH> no, seeems to me that the router and laptop want communicate?
<DanielH> won't*
<SoulChild> hey, where to check autostarted applications??? (FILE)
<Maximilian1st> maybe in the settings -> Autostarted applications??
<LordGamer> morning all
<grazie> afternoon
<jarnos> Good afternoon. I wrote about my unsuccesful upgrade to Edgy earlier today.
<jarnos> It seems like I had the same kind of problem, but with apt-get method, than there with the update-manager: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/68027/comments/13
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68027 in update-manager "sudo update-manager -c -d crashes during xubuntu upgrade" [High,Confirmed] 
<ephemeros> hey \m/
<grazie> jarnos: where did you write about it?
<jarnos> Anyway, I got it installed so far that I can login to XFCE session.
<jarnos> grazie, In this channel.
<grazie> mustn't have been online
<jarnos> Well, I had the problem that some items, like applications menu and trash bin was missing, but I could add them separately to the panels.
<jarnos> Now the problem is that when I try to update by update manager, it displays that "Not all updates can be installed."
<jarnos> And it suggest that I should run a distribution upgrade.
<grazie> jarnos: update manager is not reliable. aptitude, synaptic or apt-get are all better
<jarnos> grazie,  Ok, so sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade again?
<grazie> jarnos: also there are kernel package problems in the repos...it'll probably be sorted in the next few days I guess
<jarnos> Or is aptitude better?
<jarnos> grazie, thanks for information. Maybe I don't have to do a clean install.
<grazie> jarnos: I believe aptitude use to be better, but now there is little difference
<grazie> jarnos: when the repos are sorted...I think you'll be fine
<jarnos> I get fail at "Assembling RAID arrays" stage of bootup, but I don't have any RAID array. I wonder why.
<grazie> jarnos: that's odd
<jarnos> I think it breaks the splash screen, i.e. returns to console mode.
<jarnos> grazie, maybe it is because the problems during upgrade, like the screensaver issue.
<grazie> jarnos: I only know of kernel package problems...but it effects many drivers
<jarnos> grazie, Also during shutdown I get fail in stopping avahe daemon.
<grazie> jarnos: probably all kernel related
<jarnos> Where there is more about the kernel problem?
<xfceubuntu> abiword is a dead project?
<grazie> jarnos: there's a lot of posts in the forums...I've not seen anything official
<jarnos> grazie, I tried "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" again and it seemed to better situation: only package kept back is hpijs, new packages installed were startup-tasks, system-services, upstart, upstart-compat-sysv, upstart-logd, upgraded was ubuntu-minimal.
<grazie> jarnos: maybe mostly fixed then. How things working on your machine now?
<s4msung> hallo :)
<s4msung>  also.. mein netzwerk luft unter xubuntu 6.10 nicht :/ habe auch schon die netzwerkkarte aus diesem rechner hier da eingebaut und es geht nicht.. lspci gibt mir keine ausgabe und unter lshw taucht kein "Network" auf :/
<grazie> !de ! s4msung
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about de ! s4msung - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grazie> !de | s4msung
<ubotu> s4msung: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<s4msung> kk
<s4msung> bye :)
<kapu> I have installed xubuntu 6.1 successfully onto an old laptop. This laptop has no nic. I just bought a wireless nic. I was successful extracting the firmware, and the card is now useable. I am able to "iwlist eth0 scan" and get back a list. But, since my wireless network uses wpa, I have some additional challenges to connect. Could someone here offer help?
<geo-> I'm too noob to mess with wireless
<grazie> well I've just successfully updated my ppc kernel...look like the repos are now sorted
<jarnos> grazie, Better.I don't see those failures anymore, though I still see row "[17179590.332000]  usb 1-1: device not accepting address 2, error -71" during bootup (if nosplash in /boot/grub/menu.lst); also there are differences between boot sector and its backup, see https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ticket/3603
<LordGamer> hmm finding a GUI for X264/XviD is harder than I thought
<jarnos> grazie, grazie :)
<grazie> jarnos: ?
<grazie> jarnos: i see...prego
<geo-> anyone know much about the screensaver?
<geo-> specificly the screen lock feature
<kapu> can i find the installation for "network manager" on the edgy cdrom?
<jarnos> xfceubuntu, Abiword dead.. Why do you say that?
<geo-> anyone know why ubchecking screen lock in the screen saver wouldn't work?
<kapu> how do i specify my ip address with iwconfig or ifconfig?
<sacater> erm net-setup eth0
<sacater> or eth1 2 or 3
<Guardian> hello
<kapu> thanks sacater
<Guardian> i onced installed ubuntu server breezy + xubuntu-desktop, then updated to dapper then to edgy
<Guardian> is there any interest in reinstalling the whole thing for feisty ?
<TheSheep> Guardian: I don't think so, unless you have any additional problems, heavily hacked config files you want to get rid of or disk corruption.
<LordGamer> in Gnome when you close a window there are boxes that follow it is there a way to turn that off?
<TheSheep> LordGamer: yes, install gconf-editor and use it
<LordGamer> ok thanks
<Guardian> TheSheep: somehow as far as i remember, the xubuntu menu is not the same as what i saw from a livecd, is there a way to recreate the menu/shortcuts as if it was freshly installed ?
<TheSheep> LordGamer: there are configuration entries, all described
<LordGamer> ok cool
<TheSheep> Guardian: which menu?
<Guardian> top left
<Guardian> like the K menu, or start menu in windows
<TheSheep> Guardian: it lists your installed applications
<TheSheep> Guardian: if you have more applications intalled, it will list more
<Guardian> i know taht
<Guardian> but some apps are in strange places/categories
<TheSheep> Guardian: just remove the ones you don't want
<TheSheep> Guardian: like?
<Guardian> anyway, i'll do it by hand
<Guardian> terminal shortcut placed somewhere weird, i don't remember it's a dual boot laptop and i'm under windows :/
<gpocentek> the terminal is in system, which is strange
<geo-> I think it's extreme
<geo-> I like to call xubuntu, ubuntu extreme edition
<jarnos> geo-, about the xscreensaver problem, have you done File > Restart Daemon in the GUI after unchecking the box'?
<geo-> yes
<geo-> I've tried turning off gnome, tried not letting xfce run my desktop, multiple reboots
<geo-> setting the timer to like 700 minutes, still goes on pretty much instantly
<Guardian> TheSheep: about heavily hacked config files, no i don't have those, however, out of the box, my dell inspiron 8600 laptop never fully worked: acpi weirdness, no suspend (or suspend but without nvidia driver), wifi needs ndiswrapper ... and i'm expecting feisty to solve the problem because i have no time to devote to scripting ... :/
<TheSheep> Guardian: I think that most of the config is generated at boot time anyways
<Belkrem> xorgconfig doesn't seem to be found for me in xubuntu
<Guardian> TheSheep: ok
<Belkrem> if i wanted to find the location of harware what is the terminal command
<jarnos> geo-, strange, in my Dapper PC it works after I choose to restart daemon.
<TheSheep> Guardian: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<geo-> might be an edgy thing :(
<Guardian> wasn't me :)
<TheSheep> Belkrem: your computer has no way of knowing wherei t is physically located, unless you have some GPS system in it :)
<jarnos> geo-, I just tested in Edgy.: Blank Screen Only, Blank After 1 minutes, do not loca screen. After restarting daemon, it did not lock screen at least in short time.
<jarnos> *lock*
<geo-> hmm
<geo-> I blame my laptop then
<grazie> I've just done a quick test.
<grazie> synaptic and sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade would update my system correctly
<grazie> update manager is missing a vital package and my system would bork if I used it
<grazie> i've just removed update manager from my menu and I may uninstall it!
<xfceubuntu> jarnos: because everybody who said me, said: Abiword is the old and not compatible application.
<jarnos> xfceubuntu, well, I guess there is more people using and developing Openoffice.org Writer, but OO.o is too heavy for legacy PC:s IMO.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> grazie: Which version of Xubuntu are you using?
<grazie> PuMpErNiCkLe: edgy
<grazie> PuMpErNiCkLe: it misses linux-image...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> o.O
<sacater> hello all, im using xfce on top of original ubuntu, so how do i remove gnome?
<grazie> PuMpErNiCkLe: the curious thing is that I think I did same test on my ppc machine earlier and that was fine
<sacater> what package?
<grazie> sacater: you have to do it package by package I think. Maybe a fresh install would be easier?
<sacater> grazie: nope, cos ive had everything so long
<sacater> its all configured perfectly and that
<geo-> ugh I figured out the screen lock problem, it's from closing the lid of my laptop, not the screensaver
<LordGamer> I am trying to install an ISO mount from here http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-Environment/Tools/Mount-ISO-image-2216.shtml everything goes fine till ./install.sh then I get this message 1$ ./install.sh
<LordGamer> ./install.sh: 146: function: not found
<LordGamer> any ideas on a fix or anither program?
<grazie> LordGamer: line 146 of your install.sh is the problem..it can't find something
<LordGamer> ah
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Or gisomount and mkisofs - those two should cover most features of that program relating to .iso files.
<LordGamer> 145 # -------------------------------------------------------------------------
<grazie> LordGamer: 146! also read what PuMpErNiCkLe says
<LordGamer> oops sorry :P
<LordGamer> 146 function check_env {
<LordGamer> but I may try those others
<LordGamer> says gisomount is already installed but when I right click an ISO i dont see any mount options
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I think it's a separate application, not integrated with the file manager.
<LordGamer> hmmm
<grazie> don't think much of this new "debian automagic kernel list generator" either
<LordGamer> how do you make an  sh executable?
<LordGamer> I found a mencoder encoder script
<LordGamer> it says Save the script below as capxvid.sh and make it executable
<TheSheep> LordGamer: right-click, select 'properties', select the 'permissions' tab and mark 'executable'
<LordGamer> ok cool thanks
<TheSheep> sorry, it's "program" not "executable"
<LordGamer> ok
<TheSheep> or, form the terminal, chmod a+x filename.sh
<sacater> theres a folder in trash called Astronamy Pics, however i dont have permission to delete it, when i look in .Trash i cant see it, where is it?
<geo-> hey, anyone know how to make my laptop not lock the screen when I close the lid?
<DiOXiN> plz help! I can't play my mp3's in ubuntu, I usually just enter chmod /777/dev/dsp* in the terminal when this happens but now its not working... what do I miss?
<Jester45> hello all
<Jester45> kinda quiet
<LordGamer> Im trying tg get Myth to work but all I ever get installed is the front end
<magic_ninja> whats up
<Jester45> myth? like MythTV
<LordGamer> yup
<Jester45> http://parker1.co.uk/mythtv_ubuntu.php
<LordGamer> cool thanks
<Jester45> np
<LordGamer> hmm found my cap card how to http://linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/Kworld_ATSC-110
<Jester45> Today's Random Quote: "A computer is like air conditioning: it becomes useless when you open windows". ~Linus Torvalds
<Jester45> o thats not good
<LordGamer> ?
<Jester45> my music stoped
<LordGamer> ah
<Jester45> wonder what kind of internet connection freenode has
<Jester45> its pretty much only text but... lots of it
<LordGamer> yea thats true
<PuMpErNiCkLe> They have a bunch of university servers in their network.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I doubt they're starved for bandwidth. :)
<Jester45> soo good speed then
<LordGamer> lol
<Jester45> i should get a backbone line then spam all chat rooms with it
<Jester45> see how they handle that
<Jester45> anyone wanna donate?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Wouldn't work, there's a limit on the number of channels you can join.
<Jester45> diffrent accounts
<PuMpErNiCkLe> There's also a limit on the number of accounts coming from a single connection.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> They've been through this before, you see.
<Jester45> so.. a few backbones
<Jester45> i will spam them to death
<grazie> Jester45: why would you want to?
<grazie> PuMpErNiCkLe: can you give me link on how to patch a ubuntu package with a diff file?
<Sharn> Hello again peeps
<LordGamer> hi Sharn
<Sharn> You live ehre too now, LordGamer? xD
<LordGamer> yup :P
<grazie> !patch
<ubotu> patch: Apply a diff file to an original. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.9-4 (edgy), package size 93 kB, installed size 188 kB
<LordGamer> still fighting with Myth
<Sharn> Ouch. What's the problem?
<LordGamer> not sure front end shiws under sound and video but thats is
<Sharn> Hmmmm. They may have an IRC channel
<LordGamer> so they?
<LordGamer> do
<Sharn> Not sure.
<noname> does anyone know how to change the background in fluxbox?
<grazie> noname: can't remember...there's a fluxbuntu channel you could try...
<Lucus> hello!
<Jester45> hi
<Lucus> Hi Jester45!
<Lucus> <Jester45> can I make you a question?
<noname> grazie: yeah... i've asked. but they just say google:P
<Jester45> whats the problem
<Jester45> we say google it when we are busy or laZY
<noname> when I change the background I use fbsetbg. but the background doesn't change. how do I change my background?:S
<Lucus> <Jester45>I have an old pc (celeron 300 mhz. Ram 96 mb HD 20 Giga). I'd like install on it a linux distro but very lite..
<Jester45> the desktop background?
<Jester45> Lucus: use xubuntu it will work on that
<grazie> noname: >>> http://www.cse.unsw.edu.au/faq/questions/other-fluxbox.html#background
<Lucus> <Jester45> I've search a little bit and I've made an installation CD of Xubuntu..
<Jester45> you can goto the menu then settings then desktop settings
<Lucus> <Jester45> The problem is I cant' install it. The cd of Xubuntu ask almost 128 mb RAM
<Sharn> Lucus: You need the alternate install. :)
<Sharn> It only needs 64Mb
<Lucus> <Jester45> and Ive only 96 mb RAM. The live distro starts.. very slowly but it starts.. And when I double-click on the "install xubuntu" icon on the desktop the cd runs but nothin happens..
<Lucus> I'waited for 1,5 hour..
<Lucus> <Sharn>?
<Lucus> <Sharn>the alternate install?
<Sharn> Lucus: Yes - it's a text-only installer
<Lucus> <Sharn>Is it a lighter version of xubuntu?
<Sharn> Lucus: Once installed, it's the exact same thing, it's just not a livecd
<Jester45> yes
<Lucus> Wow I'm sure it will works! But the installation on a text-mod (non-graphical) is simple?
<Jester45> he live cd loads the OS with the text based you dont have to load much at all
<Sharn> Need more explanation? I didn't get it at first, either.
<Jester45> yes ist even simplier than a gui install
<Sharn> Yeah, it's not bad.
<Sharn> If you understand partitioning, which you probably won't need to for just installing Xubuntu, you'll be fine.
<Sharn> It actually reads almost exactly like the graphical installer.
<Jester45> the only thing about it that scares many people is that its text only but its very simple and i would say more user fiendly than a gui
<Lucus> I've istalled yed ubuntu on my laptop..
<sacater> yays!! compiled audacious from source :D
<Lucus> But It haved a Grafical interface..
<Lucus> <sacater> too difficul for me!!
<Lucus> <sacater> :-(
<Lucus> I will try xubuntu alternate install..
<Sharn> It's not hard at all, Lucus
<sacater> Lucus: It is really not hard
<Jester45> good for you
<sacater> can i say to all, source compiling IS NOT HARD
<Lucus> Thank you very much to all for your disponibility
<sacater> get all the packages from the website
<Jester45> just a tip read all the page before you continue
<Sharn> I should compile Audacious too, just for fun. Compiling stuff can be entertaining. :D
<sacater> then compile libarays and things
<sacater> Sharn: good boy :D
<Jester45> sacater: as long as you have all the deps its not hard
<sacater> Sharn: ill paste my compile out put on web
<Sharn> Yeah, Lucus, as long as you read it well, you will have no problem. I way rpefer it anyway.
<Sharn> I only use alternate isntall anymore. :P
<Jester45> Sharn: me 2 its much more effient
<Lucus> ;-)
<Lucus> thanks
<Sharn> No problem
<Jester45> Sharn: even the boot up process
<sacater> the end of my audacious compile can be found here http://rafb.net/p/IJN6fL47.html
<sacater> enjoy
<Sharn> Rofl..
<Sharn> -doesn't know what Audacious is yet-
<Sharn> Ooooh. Looks smexy.
<Jester45> compile it then ask what it is
<Jester45> great idea
<Sharn> Rofl! Looks like winamp.
<Sharn> And Winamp owns. ^_6
<Sharn> Do compiled programs work faster?
<Jester45> somertimes
<Sharn> Mmk
<Jester45> depends on the options you give it and your hardware
<Jester45> and the progarm
<Sharn> That makes sense
<Sharn> Exaile vs Audacious...
<Sharn> sacater: Do you have to compile Audacious and then it's plugins seperately?
<Jester45> say somthing azureus that has many options and things that happen in the bacground that you cant change with normal settings that shoul be one program that can be optimized
<Jester45> i like amorak
<Sharn> That's made for KDE, though...
<Jester45> so...
<Jester45> its pretty and runs nice
<Sharn> Does it integrate with other WMs though?
<Jester45> yes
<apoca> I think the iPod management of amaroK is great!
<Jester45> i use gtkpod for ipod stuff
<apoca> Well I think amaroK does the "Various Artists" stuff better
<apoca> And the library of gtkpod seems pretty slow to me
<Jester45> Sharn: you can use gnome and kde stuff with xubuntu
<Sharn> Well, yeah, I know
<Jester45> anyone here useing the herd3 image?
<Sharn> I jsut don't find apps made for other wms to integrate well without tweaking.
<Sharn> herd3 is Debian, no?
<Jester45> little bit is changing but its works fine
<Jester45> Sharn: herd3 of feisty
<Jester45> at the fridge  69% of people use edgy 18% drapper 12% feisty 1% badger and <1% of hoary and warty
<Jester45> 2 people still use hoary :)
<Jester45> hardcore ubuntuians
<Sharn> Oh, that makes sense too.
<Sharn> I haven't been actually using Ubuntu but for two months, so I don't know that much about the release shedule and terms and st00f.
<Jester45> they release a new version every 6 months
<Jester45> and starting with drapper 6.06 they have a LongTermSupport version with support for 5 years
<Sharn> Well yeah, I knew trhat. I've installed like 50 devs just today and yesterday. xD
<Jester45> i think thats mostly for server and business becuase its more stable
<Sharn> Yeah, I'd think so too. My old computer is running it because the livecd of edgy didn't urn right on it.
<Sharn> run right*
<Sharn> Everyone's leavin. :P
<Sharn> Make time.
<Jester45> im here
<Jester45> like all ways
<Sharn> Lol... yes you are.
<Sharn> Another make ftw.
<sacater> Sharn: sorry i was busy, compile main audacious, then plugins, the mad-plugins
<Sharn> Yeah, that's what I'm doing. Trying to compile the plugins first whines that audacious isn't installed. :P
<Sharn> No mplayer-dev...
<Mlittle> uggg, i've gived up trying to add programs
<Mlittle> sudo apt-get 1.08?
<Sharn> Mlittle: what's the problem?
<Mlittle> whoo[
<Mlittle> whooop
<Mlittle> wrong channal, that's weird, i was talking to friends about ubuntu in a gaming channel
<Mlittle> they were talking about audacious as well
<Mlittle> ....freaky
<Sharn> Rofl
<Mlittle> 1.08 being the latest version of this game
<Mlittle> just to round out my explanation
<Jester45> what game
<Mlittle> empires mod
<Mlittle> for HL2
<Jester45> o
<Sharn> Half Life? In linux?
<Sharn> Or something else?
<Mlittle> lol nope, which is why this is the wrong channel
<Sharn> :)
<Sharn> Hmmm. Audacious won't quit buffering this radio stream...
<Jester45> faster internet?
<Sharn> Nooo, it works fine in Exaile.
<Jester45> yuck
<Sharn> What? =P
<Jester45> exsile is ugly
<Jester45> exaile
<Mlittle> it still destroys my system
<Jester45> isnt gentoo's package manger source based?
<Sharn> Left listening to my MP3's, since my Classic Rock station won't work. :O
<Sharn> Oh well. Audacious looks way cool enough to keep. ^_^
<Mlittle> hows audacious on resources?
<Sharn> Not sure.
<Sharn> Absolutely no problem for me, but I have 700Mb RAM and 1.8Ghz... I'll check top in a sec.
<Sharn> Takes barely anything.
<Mlittle> yeah, i have less than half that though
<Sharn> Xorg is above it on "top"
<Sharn> Along with GAIM
<Mlittle> xorg being exaile?
<Sharn> xfce and xfdesktop are above it too.  And I think that Xorg would be like, X.org. The graphics output... thing.
<Jester45> xorg is the xserver
<Sharn> Yeah
<Mlittle> ah ok
<Sharn> 1% cpu and not even 3% memory...
<Sharn> Would Xubuntu Edgy be unders Xfce 4.2 or 4.4?
<Jester45> 4.2 i think
<Jester45> 4.4 is feisty
<Sharn> K
<Sharn> Just double checking. :P
<apoca> Is an update tu 4.4 planed in edgy?
<Jester45> i dont believe so
<apoca> ok
<Jester45> i think they said it would be to hard to backport it becuase it could break other core system things
<Sharn> Hmmm. Any idea how to install themes in Audacious?
<Sharn> Or, more to the point, where to put them...
<Sharn> Foudn it.
<Sharn> Daaang. Audacious will make Winamp suers feel right at home. ^_^
<Sharn> Users*
<Sharn> Open-source communities are so much better at skinning.
<Sharn> I need something else useful and cool to compile.
<Jester45> gtk-gnutella
<Sharn> Meh. I have limeiwre
<Sharn> wire*
<Jester45> http://superb-east.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/gtk-gnutella/gtk-gnutella-0.96.3.tar.bz2
<Jester45> limewire sucks compared to this
<Sharn> Think? :O
<Sharn> Woops. I meant FrostWrie. Limewire is lame.
<Jester45> yes i know they are allmost the same
<Sharn> wire* Who pays for open-source programs? >.<
<Jester45> forstwire is a blue, non-pro version of limewire
<Sharn> What's the difference of gtk-gnutella?
<Jester45> becuase he proverson lets to dl faster
<Jester45> winxp professional 64bit is only 35 now :)
<Sharn> Seriously?
<Jester45> feisty herd3 time :)
<Jester45> yes
<Sharn> That's really freaking cheap for MS
<Jester45> yep
<Jester45> idk if its ms selling it but it was on a banner ad
<Sharn> Crap
<Sharn> xfdesktop crashed again. >.<
<Sharn> Came back this time atleast.
<Sharn> Dangit - prnt scrn doesn't take a screenie in Xfce... >.<
<Jester45> would you compile gtk-gnutella for me?
<Sharn> Why? Lol...
<Jester45> because i want th new version but dont want to complie
<Sharn> I was actually working on it, but Xarchiver keeps being dumb. And how am I supposed to give it to you? :P
<Sharn> Know what the command to take a screenchot it?
<Sharn> Screenshot*
<Jester45> email dcc http ftp
<Jester45> anyone here know much about qemu?
<Jester45> its giving me hard drive 0 failed
<Jester45> or... Hard Disk 0 failed
<Jester45> FATAL: Not a bootable disk
<Sharn> Ouch...
<Sharn> You created a hard disc?
<_Dez> Hi guys
<Sharn> Disk*
<_Dez> i need some help with mysql
<Sharn> Hello _Dez
<_Dez> Im not a complete newb but being reintroduced to linux
<Sharn> I know practically nothing about mysql... Someone here should, though...
<_Dez> Hopefully
<Jester45> its kinda slow right now
<_Dez> xubuntu rox on my Thinkpad R31
<Sharn> Good. :)
<_Dez> i think ubuntu covered everything but my wifi cad
<Sharn> It rocks on my 1.8Ghz 700Mb desktop too. xD
<_Dez> WG511v2 (one of the hardest cards
<_Dez> )
<_Dez> Wifi-radar is really nice
<Jester45> yep
<Jester45> whats the smallest linux distro you ever seen
<Sharn> DSL, for me.
<Jester45> the smallest i seen is a ram requirment of 8 and hardrive of 50
<Sharn> No doubt, in fact. Next up is Slax
<Sharn> Holy crap
<Sharn> Command line only?
<_Dez> damn
<_Dez> Xchat 0o
<Sharn> Troubles? xD
<Jester45> nope
<Sharn> Bleh. I like Gaim
<Sharn> What WM?
<Jester45> m2
<_Dez> im so used to mIRC
<Sharn> Custom?
<Sharn> Heh.
<Jester45> i think its custom
<Sharn> I was too.
<Sharn> That's insane. Did it look bad too?
<Jester45> the xserver is 13mb
<Jester45> boot disk is 3.2 and the base programs are 14
<Sharn> My heck...
<Sharn> Run that on almost anything. Is it still alive?
<Jester45> not sure
<Jester45> http://tiny.seul.org/en/i.html
<Jester45> the bad thing is that its only floppy install
<Jester45> i only have 1 floppy left
<Jester45> somewhere
<_Dez> good ol floppys
<Sharn> Lmfao. I don't think I have any wokring floppys left.
<_Dez> I was looking for my Doom floppy disk and i found it next to my subwoofer
<Sharn> Not to mention lack of floppy drive on this pc
<_Dez> Whats the best torrent program for ubuntu
<Jester45> i say azureus
<_Dez> Im running 1.13Ghz and 1GB of ram
<_Dez> think thats sufficent
<Sharn> I like Deluge
<_Dez> Deluge?
<_Dez> neverheard of it
<Sharn> You CAN run Azureus, but it may be slow...
<Sharn> http://deluge-torrent.org/
<Sharn> Much more lieghtwieght.
<Sharn> Lightwieght*
<Jester45> ok
<Jester45> i topde the charts
<Jester45> basiclinux
<Jester45> 2.9
<Sharn> Eh?
<Jester45> its 2.9mb total needs 3mb ram and a intel 386or compatible processor
<Sharn> Just found itr...
<Sharn> That is just crazy.
<Sharn> Two floppys for a whole system.
<Jester45> the embeded windows version is smaller
<Sharn> Says they're both 2.9Mb
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> windows version needs less ram
<Sharn> That's like pushing the limits of computing there. In the opposite direction from normal. :P
<Jester45> i bet the devs  made all the code in to from scratch then removed all the commented out feilds so they save space
<Sharn> I should download and try it just for fun.
<Jester45> http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/dsl-n/dsl-n.0.1a.jpg
<Jester45> read what abiword has on it
<Sharn> Rofl
<Sharn> DSL is so ugly...
<TheSheep> gtk 1 :)
<Jester45> not realy
<Sharn> I tihnk so.
<Sharn> Think*
<TheSheep> Jester45: it is, it has been scientificaly proven
<Sharn> Rofl
<Sharn> Ugh. Imageshack is being retarded.
<Jester45> hi TheSheep
* Sharn heads off to Photobucket
<TheSheep> hi Jester45
<Jester45> TheSheep: are you using herd3 yet
<hyper_ch> Jester45: you're familiar with dsl?
<TheSheep> abiword doesn't recognize its own name -- if it was to recognize names of all possible applications, there would be no point in spellchacking
<Jester45> yes
<Sharn> :P
<hyper_ch> dsl doesn't recognize my wifi card but ubuntu does... have you got an idea how to transfer the ubuntu driver to dsl?
<Jester45> but its it's own name
<TheSheep> Jester45: I just upgrade regularly, does it make it herd3? ;)
<Jester45> ] umm
<Jester45> not sure if that counts
<TheSheep> Jester45: proper names shoud not be included in dictionaries
<_Dez> how do i install deb packages?
<TheSheep> _Dez: double click on them
<_Dez> isnt it like dpkg -i *.deb?
<hyper_ch> _Dez: where do you have one?
<Jester45> double click
<_Dez> well thats easier then it used to be
<_Dez> :)
<Sharn> _Dez: You may have to right click and hit open with gdebi package manager
<Sharn> I did...
<Jester45> TheSheep: i dled the herd2 iso but its doesnt work in qemu it just leaves a white screen
<Sharn> Jester45: how do you start Qemu with an .img?
<LordGamer> Anyone know of a better IRC client that can join many channels on connect?
<TheSheep> Jester45: http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<TheSheep> LordGamer: issi
<TheSheep> LordGamer: irssi
<TheSheep> sry
<LordGamer> np
<TheSheep> hi maxamillion
<maxamillion> hi hi
<LordGamer> hi maxamillion
<Jester45> Sharn: can you just use it as a image
<maxamillion> hello
<_Dez> oo i like Deluge
<Sharn> Jester45: I dunno, I have that BasicLinux Qemu img
<Jester45> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in ichthux "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] 
<TheSheep> Jester45: mark it as resolved ;)
<TheSheep> just kidding
<Jester45> i should
<TheSheep> Jester45: is it fixed yet?
* Sharn boots up BasicLinux in Qemu
<Jester45> nope
<maxamillion> Sharn: BasicLinux?
<TheSheep> Jester45: talk about how much time it takes the devs to fix a bug!
<Sharn> [IMG] http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h61/Sharnpics/Others/Screenshot.png[/IMG] 
<Sharn> Woops
<Sharn> Wrong link
<Sharn> [IMG] http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h61/Sharnpics/Others/Screenshot.png[/IMG] 
<Jester45> what 4 years? and stil working hard
<Sharn> Wtf..
<Sharn> It's not copying.
<Jester45> haha
<TheSheep> Sharn: what are you up to?
<TheSheep> Sharn: do you know of #xubuntu-offtopic? :)
<Sharn> http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/baslinux/
<Sharn> There...
<TheSheep> ah
<_Dez> Deluge isnt working right :(
<Sharn> Why?
<_Dez> when i go to connect to a tracker it says bad response (status code=?)
<maxamillion> Sharn: because generally conversations that aren't particular the the topic of the channel are discussed in #xubuntu-offtopic
<Sharn> Right click update tracker
<_Dez> same thing Sharn
<Sharn> maxamillion: I know. :P
<Jester45> i invited him there
<maxamillion> ;)
<Sharn> Ouch.. You may have to go with azureus then.
<_Dez> nooo!!!
<Sharn> I know it. xD
<_Dez> i hated azureus on windows
<_Dez> i refuse to downlooad it! LOL
<Sharn> Rofl..
<Sharn> Choked my computer.
<_Dez> lol
<_Dez> ill try bittornado :|
<Sharn> I didn't really like it. It opens each torrent in a new page...
<Sharn> But do try.
<sacater> f
<BFTD> Hi sacater how's it all going?
<_Dez> ok
<_Dez> bittornado works but nothing else
<_Dez> WTH!
<sacater> BFTP: erm, thanks for the friendliness
<_Dez> How do i open a Winrawr Archive
<sacater> but i dont know you...
<sacater> hmm
<_Dez> Hai sacater
<Sharn> _Dez: .rar?
<sacater> erm
<_Dez> yup
<sacater> hi
<sacater> HI ALL ITS ME!!! SACATER!!!
<Sharn> I'm not sure...
<Sharn> Never tried. What are you unzipping?
<_Dez> a rar arcive
<_Dez> archive*
<sacater> archive.....
<sacater> i think only windows can do those
<Sharn> Maybe..
<Sharn> Sarn to the rescue
<Sharn> Sharn* can't even spell my name right...
<Sharn> http://www.rarlab.com/rar/rarlinux-3.7.b1.tar.gz
<maxamillion> sacater: no, linux can to rar
<maxamillion> !rar
<sacater> cool
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<maxamillion> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
* sacater recommends xjump as a game, as it is bloody addictive and great :D :D
<Sharn> xjump?
<_Dez> is that in synaptic?
<sacater> yeh
<Sharn> I like xmoto, but even it won't run well for me. >.<
<sacater> with all repos...
<Sharn> _Dez: It should be if you've added repos
<sacater> xmoto is actually huge compard to xjump
<Jester45> xmoto is hard
<_Dez> k
<Sharn> Xmoto pwns when it runs well
<Jester45> it runs well for me but
<Jester45> its hard
<Sharn> "The epitome of addictive and pointless games, xjump"
<Sharn> It's not hard when you get it down
<Jester45> yes it is
<Sharn> Especially if you add the "hot rod mod" xD
<Jester45> i like the flash version
<Jester45> the up/down controls are easier
<_Dez> damn unrar
<Sharn> Rar bites... I prefer tar.gz now. ^_^
<Sharn> I've been officially Linux-ized.
<Jester45> rar owns
<Jester45> lol
<Sharn> :O
<Sharn> SHUN THE NON-BELIEVER
<maxamillion> lol
<Jester45> it compresses so much better
<Jester45> ubuntu inside xubuntu thats the real way
<Jester45> you know what i just figured out
<maxamillion> Jester45: what?
<Jester45> the basic linux qemu img zip is only 5.4m but when unzipped its 100mb
<_Dez> ok i figured it out
<_Dez> finally :)
<Jester45> thats pretty good
<_Dez> So anyone buy a Zune in here?
<maxamillion> _Dez: no offense, but you're joking right?
<Sharn> Jester45: the iamge file expands as it is needed. If it's empty, it's VERY small.
<Sharn> And I agree with maxamillion
<Sharn> xD
<_Dez> \Nope
<_Dez> Im currently working on booting any os besides the zune os on mine
<maxamillion> _Dez: oh ... like podzilla for the ipod, but a linux port for the zune?
<maxamillion> don't try to run a full screen application while on dual monitors ... it won't end happy
<maxamillion> errr ... full screen game*
<_Dez> yeah maxamillion
<_Dez> I bought the zune to help with the Zune-Linux project
<_Dez> A zune cost about as much as a nice pda
<_Dez> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<maxamillion> _Dez: oh ... awesome, sounds like fun ... if there is some successful hacking accomplished i would concider buying one ... its great hardware, i've played with one .... i just can't bring myself to give them my business
<_Dez> hehe
<_Dez> The zune os is crappy
<_Dez> + The Zune Software
<_Dez> loading the software takes 128mb easy
<maxamillion> :(
<sacater> in xterminal, how do i open several terminals within one window
<_Dez> open tab
<maxamillion> sacater: you can't in xTerm, you would have to use Terminal (either the xfce or gnome version of the application)
<sacater> k
<maxamillion> sacater: File->Open Tab in xfce's Terminal
<maxamillion> bah! .. too slow
<_Dez> :)
<maxamillion> sacater: File->Open Tab in xfce's Terminal
<sacater> THANKS!!
<maxamillion> horray for irssi and keeping the ^ arrow history feature
<sacater> lovely
<maxamillion> sacater: :)
<sacater> :D
<_Dez> Hmm you think i could use S-Video  out?
<maxamillion> _Dez: yeah, my friend does s-video out on his laptop with ubuntu
<maxamillion> _Dez: don't see why you couldn't
<_Dez> K
<_Dez> i use my laptop as a DVD player on my tv
<_Dez> lol
<sacater> god, dvd players are only 10
<sacater> working ones at least
<maxamillion> lol
<Caivax> Is it possible to optimized xubuntu. How I optimized?
<maxamillion> _Dez: if you are going to do something like that you could look into mythTV :P
<_Dez> boo
<maxamillion> Caivax: huh?
<_Dez> i only use it every once and awhile
<Jester45> Caivax: yes its possible
<_Dez> xubuntu optimized?
<_Dez> later guys. girlfriend is on me about being on the computer
<grazie> maxamillion: I got a question for maxamillion
<maxamillion> _Dez: story of my life :P
<Caivax> My english is bad.. I speak spanish.... my question is: Is it possible to optimize a lot but xubuntu?
<maxamillion> grazie: shoot
<Jester45> he is asking if he can optimize xubuntu
<grazie> maxamillion: trying to build streamtuner for from source
<grazie> Jester45: have already
<maxamillion> grazie: why?
<grazie> maxamillion: long story...but I want it for a none ubuntu distro
<maxamillion> grazie: oh ok .... its not offered in that distro's repositories i assume?
<grazie> maxamillion: that's right
<maxamillion> grazie: what distro? (if you don't mind my asking)
<Caivax> Jester45, yes.  I have 128MB RAM... and I will like that my xubuntu go more faster.
<grazie> maxamillion: and the source needs libcurl and the distro has libcurl3..just like ubuntu
<maxamillion> grazie: i would think libcurl3 would suffice
<grazie> maxamillion: but I can't apply the patch
<Caivax> Is it possible that my xubuntu go more faster?
<maxamillion> grazie: :(
<maxamillion> Caivax: not much
<grazie> maxamillion: anything special about ubuntu patching? Any links?
<maxamillion> grazie: not that i know of
<Caivax> What could I do?
<grazie> maxamillion: the other distro is sam (pclinuxos )
<maxamillion> grazie: i haven't compiled anything on ubuntu ... and while on debian i stayed away from compiling as much as possible
<maxamillion> grazie: ok, just a moment
<Sharn> Caivax: Xubuntu goes about as fast as it's going to on a fresh install
<Jester45> Sharn: not really
<Sharn> Well - if you don't know how to make it go faster - you probably won't be able to.
<Jester45> Sharn: you can remove lots of things and the default programs can be optimized especially firefox
<Caivax> Jester45, How I do that?
<marmer> is it possible xubuntu for a newbie?
<Jester45> the optimizing firefox part is easier but the other things are harder
<Jester45> Caivax: you could install better video card drivers they might help a little
<marmer> only english?
<Caivax> Jester45, ok. but How I optimized firefox?
<Jester45> http://www.tweakguides.com/Firefox_1.html
<Sharn> I beg to differ with the first comment. Firefox washes my clothes too. ^_^
<maxamillion> grazie: http://rpm.pbone.net/index.php3?stat=3&limit=4&srodzaj=1&dl=40&search=streamtuner&dist[] =47&dist[] =44&dist[] =41&dist[] =37&dist[] =31&dist[] =32&dist[] =1&dist[] =28&dist[] =2&dist[] =3&dist[] =4&dist[] =5&dist[] =7&dist[] =42&dist[] =36&dist[] =35&dist[] =11&dist[] =12&dist[] =49&dist[] =45&dist[] =34&dist[] =13&dist[] =14&dist[] =15&dist[] =17&dist[] =18&dist[] =46&dist[] =48&dist[] =33&dist[] =19&dist[] =20&dist[] =23&dist[] =24&dist[] =25&dist[] =26&dist[] =27&dist[] =29&
<Jester45> whats that
<maxamillion> oh wow .... sorry everyone, that link is horribly long
<Sharn> Rofl....
<grazie> maxamillion: thanks a maxamillion
<Sharn> Never seen a link that long. xD
<maxamillion> :)
<Jester45> guess what
<maxamillion> Sharn: it doesn't look that long in my browser :)
<maxamillion> Jester45: what?
<Jester45> its 4:30 and i havent taking a shower
<Jester45> taken*
<maxamillion> Jester45: so?
<Sharn> Oh noes
<Jester45> and im kinda stinky
<maxamillion> Jester45: then shower
<Jester45> to lazy
<Sharn> Rofl..
<Sharn> Right on. xD
<grazie> maxamillion: wouldn't like to hack that index.php
<maxamillion> grazie: lol, yeah ... me either
<Sharn> -raises hand- I WILL
<maxamillion> Sharn: enjoy ;)
<Jester45> you you wanna hack some web stuff try out----> jesteris.boldlygoingnowhere.org/index.html
<maxamillion> Jester45: no
<Sharn> Rofl. Hack Jester45 party?
<TheSheep> Jester45: pfft, Apache/2.0.55
<maxamillion> lol
<maxamillion> <3 TheSheep
<TheSheep> Jester45: why don't you upgrade?
<tim___> hi, i got a couple simple questions
<tim___> i've installed another linux distro, but i want to stick with xubuntu's grub. How do I add the new linux partition to the bootloader options?
<crimsun> edit /boot/grub/menu.lst appropriately, then execute update-grub
<tim___> also, how can i automatically mount some new partitions, like the during installation?
<tim___> ok, thanks crimsun...
<Blais1> lo everyone
<Blais1> I've a problem with a fresh install of Xubuntu 610
<Blais1> I don't know my root password, it never let me set one up, how can I find it?
<maxamillion> Blais1: don't need one
<tim___> while editing /boot/grub/menu.lst, would (hd0,6) be the same as /dev/sda7?
<Blais1> I need one to change my wireless settings
<Blais1> even though have configured my settings using the network tool
<Blais1> iwconfig fails to show this
<Blais1> I still can't connect :(
<tim___> Blais1, try your login password
<maxamillion> Blais1: the sudo command gives you all the root privilages you need using your login password
<tim___> for the use you setup during the installation
<maxamillion> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Blais1> ok
<Blais1> I've tried that
<Blais1> basically
<Blais1> when I try iwconfig eth1 essid "myESSID"
<Blais1> eth1 shows as ""
<maxamillion> Blais1: install wifi-radar ... it will make your life alot easier
<maxamillion> !wifi-radar
<ubotu> wifi-radar: graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.7-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 36 kB, installed size 208 kB
<Blais1> i can't connect to the network though
<Blais1> or the internet for that matter
<maxamillion> Blais1: do you have a spare ethernet cord you could plugin for the time being?
<Blais1> no
<Blais1> I've set up wireless cards before no problem
<Blais1> but I just cant edit my settings
<Blais1> that's all I need to do
<Blais1> is there a file I can make changes to directly?
<maxamillion> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BFTD> anyone know how to make the terminal transparent?
<Blais1> go to edit>Prefences
<maxamillion> BFTD: enable compositing?
<maxamillion> oh ,.... nvm :P
<Blais1> then Appeareance
<Blais1> maximmillion, !wifi doesn't exist
<grazie> rpms are rubbish :(
<Blais1> on my install anyway
<maxamillion> Blais1: what?!
<BFTD> thanks Blais1
<maxamillion> BFTD: !wifi is just a command to the irc bot
<Blais1> (10:57:16 PM) maxamillion: !wifi
<Blais1> ah :D
<Sharn> sudo passwd root to change root's pass if I remember correctly
<Blais1> Do you know where the wifi<network settings are stored?
<Blais1> I've now managed to change my root password and use it's privelages, however I still can't change my settings through iwconfig
<Sharn> =\
<Borgus> I have both GNOME and Xfce (and KDE ;) ) on my system, but I prefer the plain-vanilla GNOME-y gdm theme the best; any idea how to get it back?
<Borgus> Blais1: What wireless chipset are you using?
<Sharn> Borgus: just slect it in the theme manager
<grazie> st.rpm depends on st-plugins, install failed ... st-plugins.rpm depends on st, install failed...talk about catch22!
<Blais1> Broadcom :(
<Borgus> Sham: That's the odd part, it doesn't exist there
<Sharn> Seriously?
<Blais1> BCM4306
<Sharn> I wonder...
<Sharn> Lemme check if it's the folder ~/.themes folder for me. If it is I'll zip it up and sent it to you.
<Borgus> Sham: Any idea which package it's in (I've found that the xubuntu theme is in xubuntu-default-settings, but I couldn't find any parallel ubuntu-default-settings)
<maxamillion> Blais1: you need a net connection to download the firmware for either bcm43xx or ndiswrapper to interface with the card
<Sharn> Not there...
<Borgus> Sham: The system-wide gdm themes are in /usr/share/gdm/themes; see if it's there
<Sharn> Oh, right. Will do
<Borgus> Sham: Thanks :)
<Sharn> You want the original gnome theme? Human?
<Blais1> why isn't ndiswrapper included in Edgy :S
<Borgus> Sham: Yup, gdm theme, not gnome theme, but yeah
<Sharn> Well, yeah, but it comes with Gnome. :P
<Borgus> Sham: Good point ;)
<Blais1> Do I need drivers if my card can be detected already?
<Borgus> Sham: I'm wondering if part of my problem is that I'm on Feisty; I maybe should have asked in #ubuntu+1, but you're definately being helpful here :D
<Jester45> Blais1: no you dont
<Blais1> ok
<Sharn> Ahhh. That could be part. :)
<Sharn> Need a quick upload place...
<Blais1> because under networking (in the gui) my wireless card is there
<Blais1> and ticked
<Blais1> and enabled
<Blais1> with the right settings
<Jester45> ftp://jesteris.boldlygoingnowhere.org:21
<Blais1> but iwonfig comes up blank
<Jester45> might work
<Blais1> *iwconfig
<Sharn> Lol.
<Sharn> Borgus: http://files-upload.com/files/100039/Human.tar.gz.html
<Sharn> Audacious is so pretty. ^_^
<Borgus> Sham: Thanks :)
<Sharn> You're welcome. Hope it works alright.
<Bogus8> Borgus: nice nick... imposter :p
<Borgus> Bogus8: lol, never knew there was somebody else with a similar nick
<Bogus8> I'm trying to do an install to a SD disk... but it says min 2gig / root system and 256mb swap... any way to get around that?
<Sharn> Rofl...
<Bogus8> it's a 512mb card and I have 1gig of ram so I don't need/want a swap
<Sharn> You'll definately need that, I'm afraid.
<Bogus8> Borgus: I just happned to pull up the channel and saw yours ;)
<Sharn> Oh, maybe.
<Bogus8> Sharn: why? I don't use them on my debian installs.. I have them but they are never touched
<Bogus8> I know back when I set up my FC3 box there was an option for no swap
<maxamillion> Bogus8: there is a way around it with the alternate cd, just manual partition and brute force it ... but i don't know if a full install will fit in 512mb of ram, you might be better off with DSL or something
<Sharn> I'm not sure it will fit on 512Mb..
<Bogus8> maxamillion: nothing sees the SD card but ubuntu :(
<Sharn> SLAX > DSL
<maxamillion> Sharn: you're kidding right?
<Sharn> No. :O
<maxamillion> Bogus8: interesting
<Sharn> Slax is awesome. And easy.
<Bogus8> personally I like slax better also
<Sharn> And DSL is a pain. And ugly. xD
<maxamillion> Sharn: Slax is prettier than DSL, but i don't think it's >
<Sharn> I like pretty. =D
<maxamillion> lol
<jdrake> Is there a way to reinstall everything related (dependant) on xubuntu-desktop?
<maxamillion> jdrake: sudo aptitude reinstall xubuntu-desktop
<Bogus8> man, i'd really like to get this SD card working... it's completely useless to me and now I scored this laptop w/ the SD reader built in (flush) so it would be pretty slick/stealth
<Sharn> Bogus8: Are you using the alternate CD?
<jdrake> maxamillion, I tried a similar thing with synaptic but it only marked xubuntu-desktop itself.
<Bogus8> Sharn: which one is that?
<maxamillion> jdrake: aptitude != xubuntu-desktop ;)
<maxamillion> jdrake: just give it a shot, it should work ... aptitude is intelligent like that
<Sharn> Bogus8: It's the text-only installer. It has way more options for partitioning.
<Sharn> Is a self-compiled Firefox going to be faster than the deb from the archives?
<jdrake> maxamillion, didn't do anything beyond what synaptic would do
<maxamillion> Sharn: possibly, but probably only slightly .... might not even be worth the compile time
<maxamillion> jdrake: really?
<maxamillion> jdrake: just a moment
<maxamillion> jdrake: did you completely remove xubuntu-desktop previously and just want it back?
<jdrake> No, I foolishly tried to install xfce 4.4 ontop of it
<Sharn> maxamillion: It would be fun anyway. :D
<Sharn> Ooooh. Ouch. :O
<maxamillion> jdrake: ahhh hrmm.... interesting
<Bogus8> Sharn: might also depend on how old the hardware is
<Bogus8> w/ todays hardware compiling anything from source isn't that much more beneficial
<jdrake> If I do remove it, will it try to remove all now unneeded dependancies?
<jdrake> It appears that is in general true
<maxamillion> jdrake: well ... you could try "sudo aptitude purge xubuntu-desktop" but i'm pretty sure that will only remove the meta package (same as other package managers would)
<jdrake> It wants now to remove 70 packages when saying 'remove xubuntu-desktop'
<jdrake> purge says the same
<jdrake> So I will just do it, then reinstall
<Bogus8> shame they don't have the options in the regular install for alt install... I am really tired of d/l iso's and getting now where ;)
<Sharn> Bogus8: Just download the alt install to start. It's about 15x better anyhow, IMHO.
<Bogus8> Sharn: well, too late but I'll give one more iso a go
<Sharn> How many have you tried? :P
<Blais1> Is there a command to enable a network device, like eth1?
<_Dez> im back :d
<Borgus> Sham: The theme worked :)
<Sharn> Good. :)
<Sharn> Glad
<Sharn> And welcome back _Dez
<Borgus> Sham: Thanks again :D
<Sharn> You're welcome. ^_^
#xubuntu 2008-02-04
<budser> Is there anyone here who might be able to help me with my display settings?
<budser> I tried to set up advanced desktop effects and now my windows have no close/minimize/maximize buttons!
<budser> I guess you're all watching the game :^/
<budser> if there were a way to restore the default settings I would be happy
<skarface> budser: run ccsm
<skarface> do you have emerald?
<budser> I did set up emerald
<budser> I followed the instructions closely at http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/
<budser> but I guess I don't have the right hardware to use advanced desktop settings
<budser> compiz, or whatever
<budser> anybody?
<budser> well, I deselected "save session" and restarted
<budser> looks like it's back to how it was
<budser> anybody here know how to set up bluetooth?
<cookiemonster077> while following a xubuntu tutorial i was given this code './usp_update install' to install usp i get an error when it is entered can u tell me why?
<neur1> hello
<neur1> trying to config sound, theres no alsa? what is there?
<neur1> tries alsaconfig is that the wrong command
<totalwormface> try alsamixer
<neur1> k
<totalwormface> also try 'sudo /etc/init.d/alsa status' to check if alsa is running :]
<neur1> k
<giac123> hi just installed Xubuntu: fonts are microscopic
<giac123> smaller than you can imagine
<giac123> note: I didn't change any setting
<giac123> hi?
<giac123> is there anybody out there?
<TheSheep> giac123: set your dpi in the /etc/xorg.conf in the display section
<TheSheep> giac123: xubuntu tries to detect how large your monitor is and scale the fonts accordingly, but it fails with some drivers and/or monitors
<giac123> thanks
<TheSheep> giac123: more details: http://scanline.ca/dpi/
<white_eagle> how to make xfwm to be my default compositing manager? I terminated compiz.real but xfce doesn't let me run window manager settings or window manager tweaks saying that I have another compositing manager running!?
<TheSheep> white_eagle: just run xfwm4
<RaskahRat> Hello =)
<RaskahRat> I want to run world of warcraft under wine but i seem to get crap performance. My computer is not that great (P4 3ghz, 512mb ram, radeon 9250) but i am wondering if it is worth getting new driver from the ATI website instead of the driver installed with gutsy.
<TheSheep> RaskahRat: just use the restricted drivers manager
<RaskahRat> TheSheep, When i open it it tells me that i dont need restricted drivers for my hardware, but when i search people say to get drivers from ATI for games because of better performance.
<TheSheep> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<RaskahRat> I realise that it will be not6 as good as running it nativly running it in wine but in winblows i get 45fps and under wine i get around 8fps
<TheSheep> maybe some settings in wine itself then?
<TheSheep> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<TheSheep> or maybe you should get cedega?
<RaskahRat> hmmm yeah i'm poor lol
<TheSheep> well, there is a cvs version of cedega you can build yourself for free
<RaskahRat> just nervous cause i'm new to linux
<RaskahRat> oh really?
<TheSheep> thre is even a script that does it, I think
<TheSheep> but I'm not usre about it all, it might be old information
<TheSheep> I don't play windows games
<RaskahRat> Ok damn..... for some reason Xchat runs full screen over my menu's and all and i can't figure out how to fix it. I cant even run commands with ALT-F2
<TheSheep> press alt+f11
<RaskahRat> no0thing
<TheSheep> double-click on the window title
<RaskahRat> nope
<TheSheep> f11 alone?
<RaskahRat> nothing
<TheSheep> just drag the window's edge with the mouse?
<RaskahRat> nope
 * TheSheep <-- out of ideas
<RaskahRat> its annoying the hell out of me lol
<TheSheep> but there are window titles and borders?
<RaskahRat> no... thats the problem sorry. But everything else does.
<TheSheep> looks like he window manager is not running
<TheSheep> the
<TheSheep> you played with compiz?
<RaskahRat> i'm using compiz and emerald. But this only happens with xchat... if i quit everything else works fine.
<TheSheep> I guess that's a problem with compiz and/or its interaction with xchat
<TheSheep> I'm glad compiz doesn't ship with xubuntu by default :)
<RaskahRat> yeah its a little buggy
<RaskahRat> i do like the shuiny  cube though /sigh
<TheSheep> try 3ddesktop
<TheSheep> it does the cube without compiz
<TheSheep> but it's a hack
<RaskahRat> hmmm
<RaskahRat> in the binary driver howto, in the prerequisites, it says if "You need hardware-accelerated 3D support, or display refresh rates higher than 60 Hz. The open source drivers are fine for all other areas." but then it also says thjat the fglrx drivers dont support cards earlier than the radeon 9500
<TheSheep> RaskahRat: I really don't know, you might try asking on #ubuntu, #wine or even #compiz-fusion
 * TheSheep <-- uses nvidia
<RaskahRat> TheSheep, ok thanks anyway
<PsynoKhi0> greetings, should hdparm be selected in the list of services, on a laptop?
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: not necessarily, if you didin't change anything in /etc/hdparm
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: most people don't need to tweak their hard disk drive parameters
<PsynoKhi0> TheSheep: ok, I was wondering if I could get rid of that intermitent HDD ticking
<PsynoKhi0> when the computer is idle, I mean... I have checked whether laptop mode was enabled and it isn't, though still kinda wondering if that can affect HDD life span (rather old lappy I was given away, and first one I own so...)
<newermind> hello there. I currently run Xubuntu 7.10 and I have a question regarding thunar: is
<newermind> is it possible to show file transfers between folders?
<deanecro> hello
<RaskahRat> Hello all =)
<RaskahRat> does anyone here have experience with ati drivers on 7.10?
<CapsAdmin> I'm trying to install xubuntu on my computer, but it doesn't seem to go any further than:
<CapsAdmin> * Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)
<CapsAdmin> Is this normal? Or is the CD defect or something
<CapsAdmin> I checked it, but it told me it was alright
<beetai> CapsAdmin: Did you do an md5sum check?
<CapsAdmin> ?
<CapsAdmin> I don'T
<CapsAdmin> ?
<CapsAdmin> I don't know, I chose the check cd option*
<CapsAdmin> brb
<CapsAdmin> back
<beetai> CapsAdmin: What model of computer?
<beetai> CapsAdmin: Some computers won't boot all the way without disabling ACPI or other kernel options
<CapsAdmin> I have a p5ad2e- premium motherboard
<CapsAdmin> HDD is in raid 0 mode
<CapsAdmin> I want to dual boot xubuntu and vista
<CapsAdmin> I did splitt my hdd for xubuntu
<CapsAdmin> split*
<CapsAdmin> beetai: 4gb ram and x850xt pe. I don't think that matters, but still
<beetai> CapsAdmin: From what I can see p5ad2e should work just fine.  From what you are saying you are not able to boot the xubuntu live install cd?
<CapsAdmin> When I choose start or install from the menu, it stops at what I said earlier
<CapsAdmin> I can't remember what that was, but it stops there
<CapsAdmin> Nothing happens after that
<CapsAdmin> beetai: It does boot, and I can choose what to do in the menu
<Breakage> !irssi
<ubotu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<PsynoKhi0> Ermm I'm trying to compile catfish 0.3 but when making I get an error mesage about msgfmt not found, though I have the gettext-base package, do I need the "gettext" one too?
<beetai> CapsAdmin: I would download and burn a small linux like Damm Small Linux or Puppy Linux. Those are both 50 meg downloads. And see if I can boot off of those. If I could get a good boot from a small linux CD. I would then check the MD5sum on the xubuntu CD I had downloaded.
<jono> hi all
<jono> anyone know who is working on the EEE port?
<maxamillion> jono: i have no idea, but i find it to be a very interesting concept .... would actually give me a reason to buy an EEE
 * maxamillion should find that out
<maxamillion> jono: it appears that the project isn't actually part of the official xubuntu development team or cycle ... but that of the eeeuser.com community --> http://wiki.eeeuser.com/ubuntu:eeexubuntu:home
<speedcore> Randyboy:  Is it a PCI or PCI-e card..  and what kind of mobo, one with pci-e or pci?
<Euan2> Hello, what are the minimum system requirements for Xubuntu?
<chrsghoyt> requirements are listed on this page: http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<Euan2> thanks
<chrsghoyt> no problem
<chrsghoyt> I finally got video working in mythtv
<chrsghoyt> it only took me a couple of days
<chrsghoyt> now I need to figure out how to get sound working in mythtv
<chrsghoyt> any mythtv gurus around?
<march> n8
<Moptop650> Anyone mind helping me with installing xubuntu? Im having trouble with partitioning
<soren121> moptop here needs some help, people!
<soren121> lol
<Moptop650> :O
<Moptop650> Hey you >.>
<soren121> hi lol
<Moptop650> http://img505.imageshack.us/img505/5258/1000468uv9.jpg is what im looking at right now
<soren121> :/
<soren121> can you select the partitions?
<Moptop650> Select as in?
<Moptop650> go down and edit them yeah
<soren121> which one is the xubuntu partition?
<soren121> 1.7gb or 1.0?
<soren121> im assuming 1.7
<soren121> cuz it has the boot flag
<soren121> go down and edit it
<soren121> then tell me what it says
<Moptop650> yeah 1.7
<Moptop650> it says ---> http://img86.imageshack.us/img86/6858/1000469et1.jpg
<soren121> can you put your cursor on the mount point?
<soren121> brb
<Moptop650> yeah
<Moptop650> oooo
<Moptop650> I gotta change it to /
<Moptop650> xD
<soren121> yeah...>_>
<soren121> lol
<Moptop650> Ballin
<Moptop650> Thx lol
<soren121> your welcome
<soren121> as always
<soren121> :P
<Moptop650> xD
<Moptop650> lets go back to msn
<soren121> k
<ut4r82> hello all I'm muchtar
<ut4r82> I'm newbies in xubuntu
<ut4r82> I wanna ask u how to install openoffice in xubuntu
<ere4si> open the synaptic package manager from the system menu and search for open office - click it then click the apply button
#xubuntu 2008-02-05
<Moptop650> Hey, im installing xubuntu on my other PC, and its asking me to put in disk labled "Xubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon _ - Release i386 (10071016)", what disk is that?
<speedcore> anyone running ntop on xubuntu?
<POloser> hello. please help. i installes xubuntu 7.10 on old laptop (64 ram). run very slow :( Now i want add alternate option to grub to boot in text mode (but not single mode as recovery option). How can i do this?
<PsynoKhi0> Hi, there is a line in the dmesg here saying "Error: Host SMBus controller not enabled! - upgrade BIOS or use force=1", how critical is that on a laptop?
<venz> Question: is there other alternative commands to install Xubuntu core files and not include the included application found in xubuntu-desktop?
<venz> OR I just install Xubuntu then change each of the application included w/ my preferred application?
<Ein2015> how do i get xubuntu to automatically mount all drives for all users?
<PsynoKhi0> venz: http://www.binonabiso.com/en/Ubuntu-miniRAM-HOWTO.html something like that maybe... though it's all command line based do you better know what packages you want/need
<PsynoKhi0> so you'd better know*
<venz> I managed to find some of the packages I need
<venz> PsynoKhi0: thanks
<PsynoKhi0> np
<PsynoKhi0> thought I was after a more recent version
<PsynoKhi0> though*
<venz> the link you posted and this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems is nearly the same, but for some wierd reason I'm unable to make it work
<cclampblues> howdy
<PsynoKhi0> Ein2015: sry I don't know
<PsynoKhi0> cclampblues: hi
<venz> I manage to have xfce4 (window manger installed), no login GUI (i prefered that), but the next step, which is the desktop manager I'm lost there
<cclampblues> i just installed gusty and was lookin for some help with a wireless card issue
<cclampblues> the card is (pcmcia) smc ez connect ... it is not recognized by the system at all apparently = not listed when i check apps, system, network menu
<cclampblues> It had worked previously. in drapper it was plug-n-play good times. in edgy elf some nice folks in here helped me get things working... i was hoping that i'd have that luck again
<cclampblues> any ideas on what i can do?
<cclampblues> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cclampblues> good bot.
<PsynoKhi0> I'd start with dmesg
<cclampblues> PsynoKhiO: sorry im not even sure what that is... or how to access it... type it in a terminal window?
<PsynoKhi0> you can do that though you might get flooded by network messages, safer to go to /var/log
<PsynoKhi0> also, did you upgrade to Gutsy or run a clean install?
<cclampblues> clean
<cclampblues> its listed as supported on the help pages. so thats good.
<PsynoKhi0> when you say it's not recognised by the system, do you mean it doesn't appear in the hal device manager?
<cclampblues> what am i looking for in dmesg
<cclampblues> wheres that?
<cclampblues> that sounds helpful
<PsynoKhi0> in dmesg, anything that could be related to pcmcia :)
<cclampblues> oh good. this will be fun.... ha.
<PsynoKhi0> device manager is a package you can find in e.g. synaptic
<PsynoKhi0> hal-device-manager
<PsynoKhi0> might work with sudo apt-get install hal-device-manager
<cclampblues> dont i need a working network connection for that though? or can it be installed from disc?
<cclampblues> in snypatic i see hal (hardware abstraction layer), hal-cuts-utils, and hal-info.... but not hal-device-manager
<PsynoKhi0> yup you'll need a connection, or there might be a way to get it from a vanilla ubuntu CD, I think it ships with it as standard
<PsynoKhi0> uh that's weird
<cclampblues> quick check through dmesg didnt return anything.
<cclampblues> as far as pcmcia
<PsynoKhi0> my bad, look for "Yenta"
<cclampblues> ok so i ran: sudo lshw and my card shows up.
<cclampblues> its listed as:  *network UNCLAIMED
<cclampblues> whats that mean?
<cclampblues> no yenta in synaptic
<PsynoKhi0> I meant in dmesg =)
<PsynoKhi0> but if your card is listed it's not needed to check that out anymore
<PsynoKhi0> what's that card for btw? is that your only connectivity device?
<cclampblues> yeah. its a dell pentium 3 lappy. nothing onboard.
<PsynoKhi0> found a thread about someone having an issue similar to yours, apparently it was solved following the following howto: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_checkout_and_install_madwifi_experimental_driver_for_ar5008
<PsynoKhi0> not sure the chip on the pcmcia card is the same but might be worth checking it out
<PsynoKhi0> sorry couldn't be more helpful but gotta run and get some work done now
<cclampblues> thanks a lot.
<cclampblues> TheSheep: you awake?
<cclampblues> hello
<cclampblues> !device manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about device manager - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cclampblues> howdy all, anyone want to help me out with a wireless networking problem in gusty?
<cclampblues> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<XubuntuNewbie> Would someone here please be so kind as to explain how to get sound working in Xubuntu (7.10 Gutsy Gibbon)? I have a Soundblaster Live! Value card in this machine and ALSA seems to be already installed. No speaker icon showing and only beeps from internal speaker heard....
<XubuntuNewbie> anyone?
<cclampblues> i have an smc wireless card [model smc2635w (pcmcia)  --  with ADM tek adm8211 chipset] that does not show up in applications, system, network menu..... but when i lspci it shows up... with lshw it shows up as: *-network UNCLAIMED.... any advice would be greatly appreciated.
<predaeus> XubuntuNewbie, from the info on the alsa webpage I would say it should just work. Did you double check alsamixer settings, might be muted or so.
<predaeus> XubuntuNewbie, also check if alsamixer lists the card.
<XubuntuNewbie> predaeus: Thank you first of all for responding to my question... but how do I access 'alsamixer'? is it in GUI or shell?
<predaeus> XubuntuNewbie, you can run it from shell
<XubuntuNewbie> predaeus: I did now try accessing it in the shell, and it SHOWS my soundcard there... 'sblive value CT4670' Tritech ID 3 chipset... but doesn't seem to work in the actual graphical interface still......
<XubuntuNewbie> I think it is KDE I am using if I am not mistaken.
<predaeus> XubuntuNewbie, then it could be related to the KDE sound daemon. I don't know about that, ask in #kubuntu for help with kde.
<XubuntuNewbie> Okay will try that
<XubuntuNewbie> predaeus: I use whatever the standard graphical shell is when installing xubuntu.... I don't know if that IS KDE or something else :)
<predaeus> XubuntuNewbie, xubuntu uses xfce as default, not kde. But of course you can optionally install kde or gnome, it's all interchangeable with ubuntu
<predaeus> ok xfce then
<XubuntuNewbie> Then that's what it is :-)
<predaeus> hm are the mixers in alsamixer all up? sometimes one of the switches also mutes all the sound. You can chose the mixer with the arrow keys and change between the screens ALL-MIxers, Record, and eh output or something with the TAB key.
<predaeus> My soundblaster card comes with some switches in alsamixer on the ALL tab, if I enable the wrong ones, or disable don't remmeber then all the sound is muted.
<predaeus> XubuntuNewbie, sometimes it's a bit of trial and error, sorry. Especially since I am no linux sound guru.
<XubuntuNewbie> Yes but it isn't just that it is muted, it doesn't seem that I get the speaker icon in xfce .... nothing that shows there IS working sound. I get a simple pc speaker beep from the internal speaker that is all....
<predaeus> TheSheep, are you around? You seem to know lots about Xubuntu's configs *g*
<XubuntuNewbie> Okay well no matter what I am very glad for your help!
<XubuntuNewbie> I really do appreciate it.
<cclampblues> where are you wanting (looking) for this icon to be?
<predaeus> XubuntuNewbie, if you mean the audio volume plugin for the panel with the loudspeaker icon. It's bugged and keeps disappearing and reappearing for people.
<predaeus> XubuntuNewbie, for some it helps to drap drop it onto the panel instead of selecting it to be added.
<XubuntuNewbie> okay well is there a simple way to verify sound output on a linux box?
<predaeus> *drapndrop
<predaeus> *dragndrop sorry
<XubuntuNewbie> where can the audio volume plugin thing be found? I know I sound like a total ... moron, but please bear with me....
<predaeus> cclampblues, your problem probably general enough, maybe the folks in #ubuntu could help
<predaeus> +is
<predaeus> XubuntuNewbie, you can right click on an empty area on the panel -> Add New Item -> and then select the Volume Control plugin (as said before it does not work for some like that, and you will have to grab the icon in that selection window and drag it to the panel to add it)
<XubuntuNewbie> Thank you very much!! :)
<predaeus> XubuntuNewbie, for some it disappears after reboot...it's a bug.
<Blinkiz> How do I see under what group a program is running?
<maxamillion> Blinkiz: programs run under a user, the user belongs to a group
<Blinkiz> Yeah, but I have started it with the sg command and would like to know if everything went okay
<maxamillion> Blinkiz: heh ... gotchya
<maxamillion> Blinkiz: i imagine htop would show you that .... 'sudo apt-get install htop' and then once its installed, just run 'htop' and in one of the ncurses menus i believe you would find the info you want .... http://htop.sourceforge.net/ <--- for more info
<Blinkiz> maxamillion: I don't think htop will tell me that. It was a really simple command. Like "ps -G <groupname>" or something...
<maxamillion> Blinkiz: oh, well yeah ... ps -G <groupname> would also work
<Blinkiz> it aint
<maxamillion> Blinkiz: works on my machine
<Blinkiz> okay, it was working. hehe..
<maxamillion> ;)
<maxamillion> Blinkiz: just curious .. why do you want to launch a process under a different group?
<Blinkiz> Am launchng rtorrent as a different group so download torrent files will be created with the group permission of "fileshare".
<maxamillion> Blinkiz: ahhhh, not a half bad idea
<Blinkiz> :)
<Ein2015> anybody here know how to access a network drive in xubuntu?
<siggjen> mount -t nfs IP:/path/to/share /mount/path
<cclampblue1> hello can someone help me install a driver?
<cclampblue1> anyone?
<siggjen> maybe you should specify driver for what
<cclampblue1> sry. i am installing a driver for my wireless card on my laptop. i am running gusty -fresh install- my wireless card wasnt recoginized. i think its a driver issue. i found an appropriatee driver and have opened the tarball to a folder on my desktop... now i havee no idea what to do with it :)
<siggjen> Maybe there is a README or INSTALL file you could read
<siggjen> what network card is it (chipset)
<cclampblue1> its smc2635w with adm8211 chipset
<Ein2015> thanks siggjen
<cclampblue1> i have copied some out of the INSTALL file - im not entirely sure how to do what it describes
<cclampblue1> can i paste it here - it may flood a bit but its not too big?
<siggjen> paste it to pastebin.ca or sth
<cclampblue1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ein2015> siggjen: says mount point doesnt exist
<Ein2015> also, the server is passworded, so it'll probably bug me about that :-\
<siggjen> Ein2015: did you make a directory for the mountpoint?
<Ein2015> nautilus made it easy, but i havent found anything similar in xubuntu.
<Ein2015> oh, guess i should do that >.<  durrrr.  :-\
<siggjen> Ein2015: just install nautilus then q:
<Ein2015> :P
<Ein2015> has such an assload of reqs tho >><
<Ein2015> >.<*
<Ein2015> oh well i'll try it
<siggjen> it's no ideal fix
<Ein2015> right
<siggjen> guess there is atleast 10 different tools to mount samba shares in apt
<Ein2015> xubuntu runs a lot faster on this laptop than regular ubuntu did tho...
<Ein2015> i cant wait to get money so i can get a better system (think, macbook with ubuntu ^_^)
<siggjen> macbook has all the keys wrong
<siggjen> atleast with norwegian keyboard
<cclampblue1> Ein2015: i pasted at pastebin.ca but it seems to have crashed my browser... not sure if its there... under cclampblues
<cclampblues> dont know where the 1 at the end of ny nick came from....
<Ein2015> heh siggjen i'm in the US :P
<Ein2015> cclampblues: pasted what?
<cclampblues> the install file text
<cclampblues> i just dont understand what to do... :/
<siggjen> 0 match
<cclampblues> Ein2015 sry. now im confusing irc users.
<Ein2015> lol
<Ein2015> thought so ;)
<cclampblues> ha. one of those morning... days now i guess
<cclampblues> siggjen: was 0 match to me?
<siggjen> cclampblues: mhm
<cclampblues> ok here it is http://pastebin.ca/892703
<cclampblues> whats mhm?
<TheSheep> that's acronym of 'meaningless humming mumle' ;)
<TheSheep> mumble even
<cclampblues> ahh. too many tla
<cclampblues> Hey sheep i think you helped me with this issue in the past
<siggjen> you need latest module-init-tools it says, use  «apt-cache show module-init-tools» to show your version, mine is 3.3-pre4-2ubuntu4 it seems
<TheSheep> cclampblues: di you try to use the restricted drivers manager?
<TheSheep> did
<cclampblues> yeah it poped up saying there was no need..... or something to that effect
<TheSheep> cclampblues: looks like this driver is already in ubuntu
<cclampblues> siggjen: where do i use that?
<TheSheep> /lib/modules/2.6.24-4-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/adm8211.ko
<siggjen> in terminal i guess
<siggjen> but i'm off, gf is visiting
<cclampblues> TheSheep: in the past it worked when i plugged it in...
<siggjen> guess you should listen to TheSheep
<cclampblues> thanks siggjen
<cclampblues> appriciate it
<TheSheep> cclampblues: did you try 'sudo modprobe adm8211' ?
<cclampblues> TheSheep: so what do i do to get the damn thing to run :)
<cclampblues> no i will.... i dont have that card installed at the moment is that a problem?
<TheSheep> yes
<cclampblues> ok let me switch back over to my mac.... brb
<cclampblues_> ok here i am
<cclampblues_> so run sudo modprobe adm8211?
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> and show me the last line of 'dmesg'
<TheSheep> or 2 lines
<cclampblues_> hang on im an idiot. didt put the card in :/
<cclampblues_> modprobe: FATAL: Module adm8211 not found.
<TheSheep> cclampblues: what does 'uname -r' say?
<Blinkiz> I want to make sun-java6-jre the default java runner. What command should I run to make this happen?
<cclampblues_> dmesg: (as it pertains to the card) pccard: CardBus card inserted into slot 0
<TheSheep> Blinkiz: update-java-alternatives
<Blinkiz> TheSheep: Thank you
<TheSheep> Blinkiz: or update-alternatives java
<TheSheep> Blinkiz: depedning on the version
<cclampblues_> i also have cpufreq: change failed with new_state 0 and result 0 (or 1 and result 0) is that normal.....?
<TheSheep> cclampblues: no idea
<cclampblues_> uname -r : 2.6.22 - 14-generic
<TheSheep> ok
<cclampblues_> is that the kernel?
<TheSheep> now 'ls -ald /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/adm8211.ko
<TheSheep> cclampblues: yes
<cclampblues_> ok it didnt return anything specifically.... is that ok?
<cclampblues_> oops. hang on. are there spaces between dashes?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> cclampblues: looks like this driver isn ot in your kernel, but I have it in mine, 2.6.24
<TheSheep> cclampblues: do you have linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic installed?
<cclampblues_> yeah the last ls returned no such file or folder
<cclampblues_> i dont know if i have linux restricted modules installed how do i tell?
<TheSheep> apt-cache policy name-of-the-module
<cclampblues_> can i upgrade the kernel? or is that prettymuch the same as reinstalling altogether?
<TheSheep> cclampblues: 2.6.24 is in Hardy
<TheSheep> cclampblues: you can upgrade, although it's still 3 monsths to release
<TheSheep> months
<TheSheep> so there may be rough edges and bugs
<cclampblues_> oh i see
<TheSheep> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<TheSheep> :)
<cclampblues_> ha. pretty cool
<cclampblues_> still not sure where to find the restricted modules... sorry.
<TheSheep> cclampblues_: just install them with 'sudo apt-get installl linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic'
<TheSheep> cclampblues_: you need to have the universe repository enabled, I think
<cclampblues_> do i need an internet connection?
<TheSheep> cclampblues_: ah, right
<TheSheep> cclampblues_: you can download packages from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<TheSheep> cclampblues_: and install them by double-clicking on the files
<cclampblues_> well i can switch over ... youre talking about updating the kernel right?
<cclampblues_> i wouldnt need the wireless card on nececiarily during that... right?
<TheSheep> no
<cclampblues_> will the apt-get install.... do it directly... or does it download it and then i install??
<TheSheep> cclampblues_: it installs directly
<TheSheep> cclampblues_: looks like there already was a driver for that card before feisty
<TheSheep> cclampblues_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442784&highlight=adm8211
<cclampblues_> yes i know. it worked perfectly in edgy elf.. (whatever) and you helped me get it going in fiesty... now not really at all. i dont understand it getting 'worse' over time :)
<TangentBuntu> hey
<TangentBuntu> what's the command to rename a file?
<zoredache> TangentBuntu: mv
<cclampblues_> ok ill switch over and try to run the new kernel install. if it works would it just recognize the card?
<TheSheep> cclampblues_: yes
<cclampblues_> TheSheep: thanks for your help. ive been messing with this since like 8 am....
<TheSheep> cclampblues_: looks like they forgot to include the module in the kernel %)
<TheSheep> cclampblues_: if the update doesn't help, you will have to compile it
<Dekko> Here I am again....
<cclampblues_> TheSheep: couldnt i just do that now? or wouldnt that work?
<TheSheep> cclampblues_: you could, but it's better to have module compiled by the ubuntu team
<Dekko> Does anyone here know how to set SAMBA/SambaFS up so I can browse my windows network??? Tried reading up on it and it says "Ubuntu" is supposed to have a 'Windows Network' icon under the 'Network' category in the start menu... 'Applications' in Xubuntu....
<TheSheep> cclampblues_: if it's in the update
<cclampblues_> TheSheep: is it in the update?
<TheSheep> cclampblues_: I don't know, may be worth trying
<cclampblues_> didnt you say the driver was part of yours...?
<TheSheep> cclampblues_: but I'm running next version of xubuntu
<TheSheep> cclampblues_: unstable
<XubuntuNewbie> if anyone here could help me with this I'd be very happy....
<cclampblues_> TheSheep: oh i guess im not thinking the same thing... thought the driver was with the kernel....
<TheSheep> XubuntuNewbie: there should be some howtos on the forums
<TheSheep> cclampblues_: it is with the kernel or with the additional modules
<TheSheep> cclampblues_: it might be included in updated kernel
<XubuntuNewbie> Thesheep: I have looked at them, but it feels as if they're outdated.
<cclampblues_> TheSheep: oh i see.. no guarantee either way... it could be in either place? cool. well ill give it a shot. thanks again. here goes...
<XubuntuNewbie> They refer to go into the "Applications/Start menu' of Ubuntu, then into Administration.... but there IS no administration subcategory.... ONLY the 'System' one.
<XubuntuNewbie> which is what I think they're refering to.
<TheSheep> XubuntuNewbie: I have no experience with samba myself (and I'm thankful for it ;) )
<XubuntuNewbie> Using Gutsy Gibbon 7.10 release.
<TheSheep> XubuntuNewbie: look for a howto for xubuntu
<TheSheep> XubuntuNewbie: ubuntu has it done differently
<XubuntuNewbie> You don't say.... :-P
<XubuntuNewbie> I think its very confusing with the different distributions out there and the way to set them up and how to make it all work...... You have Ubuntu (Gnome based?), Kubuntu (KDE based) and Xubuntu (xfce?!) based....
<XubuntuNewbie> And you now say they're set to operate somewhat differently between them.
<XubuntuNewbie> I went with xubuntu for its clean interface. Really like it this minimalistic.
<TheSheep> XubuntuNewbie: it doesn't cooperate with windows as well as ubuntu though
<TheSheep> XubuntuNewbie: look for a howto with smbfs
<cclampblues__> TheSheep: ok apparently i already had 2.6.22-14. it said 0 newly installed
<TheSheep> cclampblues__: then compiling it is
<cclampblues__> gh
<cclampblues__> TheSheep: how is that done?
<TheSheep> cclampblues__: well, you have the tarball already
<TheSheep> cclampblues__: install the build-essential package
<cclampblues__> for the device driver yes
<cclampblues__> TheSheep: how do i do that?
<TheSheep> cclampblues__: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<cclampblues__> TheSheep: Ok... brb
<cclampblues> TheSheep: ok its installed.
<TheSheep> cclampblues: now unpack the driver, and open terminal in its directory
<cclampblues> i cant seem to navigate tto my desktop
<cclampblues> ha. its not ~/desktop/adm8211
<cclampblues> TheSheep: the INSTALL file for the drive i downloaded can be read here http://pastebin.ca/892703 though
<TheSheep> cclampblues: just right-click on the empty space in your directory and select 'open temrinal here'
<cclampblues> TheSheep: how do i open the terminal to the desktop directory... i know im lame... sry..
<TheSheep> cclampblues: in Linux file names are case-sensitive
<cclampblues> ok thats a good trick. im there...
<TheSheep> cclampblues: ok, run 'make'
<cclampblues> ok it spit out a bunch of stuff then this: make[2]: *** [/home/jdk/Desktop/adm8211/adm8211_hw.o] Error 1
<cclampblues> make[1]: *** [_module_/home/jdk/Desktop/adm8211] Error 2
<cclampblues> make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic'
<cclampblues> make: *** [modules] Error 2
<cclampblues> jdk@ubuntu:~/Desktop/adm8211$
<TheSheep> cclampblues: can you pastebin it?
<cclampblues> yeah where do you want it?
<cclampblues> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cclampblues> there?
<TheSheep> yes
<cclampblues> http://pastebin.ca/892796  - i put it here. it was already open in my window...
<TheSheep> cclampblues: ok, 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic'
<cclampblues> TheSheep: ok its installed
<TheSheep> try make again
<cclampblues> ok
<cclampblues> TheSheep: errors again... see: http://pastebin.ca/892816
<cclampblues> TheSheep: thank you again for your help
<TheSheep> I don't really know how to build kernel/kernel modles on debian based systems :(
<TheSheep> there is osme magic to do with unpacking the sources and all
<TheSheep> you might look for a howto, I'm going to sleep now, sorry
<cclampblues> no need to be sorry. i really appriciate all your work/help.
<Roberth> anyone know which is the right one for start the service management gui?
<TheSheep> Roberth: services-admin
<Roberth> TheSheep: thanks
<Roberth> hmm i though it were an app for administrating init scripts:(
<TheSheep> sysv-rc-conf
<TheSheep> is one such app
<TheSheep> not installed by default
<TheSheep> careful, easy to break your syste
<TheSheep> m
<Roberth> well i was more looking for an gtk gui which didnt involved runlevels etc
<Breakage> anyone else getting zombie mousepad processes that won't auto close?
<ArmchairArmada> I get them from time to time.
<Breakage> hmmm, tried to kill them but still won't go.. this is happening alot :D
<Breakage> it's annoying think i'll try leafpad.
<Breakage> ArmchairArmada: do yours go if you kill them?
<nam31> hmm I read somewhere that someone provided networkmanager 0.7 snapshots for ubuntu, any know what im talking about?
<dandielionous> hello
<dandielionous> Does anyone know about the mounting problem for audio cds in gutsy?
<dandielionous> :-D
<dandielionous> When I'm in thunar and click the audio cd it won't mount.  But it will mount from the audio players.
<TheSheep> dandielionous: you can't mount audio cds, they don't have any filesystem on them
<dandielionous> Is that something I can fix?
<TheSheep> dandielionous: audio players play them unmounted
<TheSheep> dandielionous: no, it's how the yare made
<TheSheep> they are
<dandielionous> Thank-you TheSheep.
<dandielionous> I read on a forum something about stopping Hal from polling on the device.
<dandielionous> But I can't figure out what Xubuntu is calling my cdrom.
<dandielionous> And I'm not sure what polling is.
<TheSheep> it should be visible somewhere in /proc/bus/ide/
<dandielionous> Maybe I need that. lol
<dandielionous> nod nod
<dandielionous> Only thing I see is cdrom0 and cdrom1
<dandielionous> But when I type in the command my terminal doesn't seem to recognize them.
<dandielionous> hal - disable - polling - device /dev/scdo
<TheSheep> try 'cat /proc/scsi/scsi'
<dandielionous> not sure if scdo is my cdrom
<dandielionous> kk ty I'll try that
<dandielionous> I had it working before.
<dandielionous> But I don't know what I did.
<TheSheep> working what?
<TheSheep> mounted audio cds?
<dandielionous> Then I uninstalled Totem and Rythem box and it won't show me what's on the audio cd in thunar anymore.
<dandielionous> It won't mount it now.
<dandielionous> Unless I'm in an audio player.
<dandielionous> I could see the title of the cd before and cruise it's files.
<dandielionous> I thought maybe this was a common problem.
<dandielionous> mmmm cat didn't seem to work :)
<dandielionous> I have /proc/bus input, pci and usb no ide :(
<TheSheep> yeah
<TheSheep> I just remembered cd drives are see as scsi
<TheSheep> seen
<dandielionous> scsi?
<dandielionous> Is that the name of them?
<TheSheep> that's the name of the protocol of communication for the disk drive
<dandielionous> nod nod
<dandielionous> Is there a place I should look for the name of them then?
<TheSheep> the file /proc/scsi/scsi  should have a list of all your scsi devices
<dandielionous> aww ty kind person :)
<dandielionous> Has a document in there that doesn't show me what it says in the editor.
<TheSheep> use the cat command in terminal
<dandielionous> cat/proc/scsi/scsi?
<TheSheep> with a space
<dandielionous> kk :)
<dandielionous> Attached devices:
<dandielionous> Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00
<dandielionous>   Vendor: ATA      Model: Maxtor 6L100M0   Rev: BACE
<dandielionous>   Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI  SCSI revision: 05
<dandielionous> Host: scsi2 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00
<dandielionous>   Vendor: Generic  Model: USB SD Reader    Rev: 1.00
<dandielionous>   Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI  SCSI revision: 00
<dandielionous> Host: scsi2 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 01
<dandielionous>   Vendor: Generic  Model: USB CF Reader    Rev: 1.01
<dandielionous>   Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI  SCSI revision: 00
<dandielionous> Host: scsi2 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 02
<dandielionous>   Vendor: Generic  Model: USB SM Reader    Rev: 1.02
<dandielionous>   Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI  SCSI revision: 00
<dandielionous> Host: scsi2 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 03
<dandielionous>   Vendor: Generic  Model: USB MS Reader    Rev: 1.03
<dandielionous>   Type:   Direct-Access
<dandielionous> sorry
<dandielionous> Thought that would be smaller
<dandielionous> Can you tell if one of those is my cdrom?
<zoredache> it doesn't look like you have a cdrom in there... just a hard drive and one of those multi-flash reader th ings
<dandielionous> OH I bet it's the Maxtor.
<dandielionous> really zoredache!
<zoredache> does maxtor make optical drives?
<dandielionous> Mmmmmm well maybe that's why it can't mount it.
<dandielionous> I think my cdrom is a maxtor.
<dandielionous> something like that.
<dandielionous> checking on the front of the drive.
<zoredache> the model number 6L100M0 comes up in google as a 100GB sata drive
<dandielionous> stupid bifocals
<TheSheep> looks like it's not there
<dandielionous> sr1710QNX
<TheSheep> weird
<dandielionous> that's on the front of the drive
<dandielionous> well that's the only scsi that's not scsi2
<dandielionous> It's scsi0
<dandielionous> Don't know why they can't just go with hda1, hda0 etc
<TheSheep> sda0
<sanozuke> hello
<totalwormface> hello :]
<sanozuke> does anyone know's how to boot a .ISO from a HD
<dandielionous> ty so much TheSheep and zoredache
<zoredache> sanozuke: generally, I extra the files from the iso, then setup grub to do whatever bootloader on the iso did
<totalwormface> sanozuke: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromAnotherDistro
<sanozuke> see iam new to xubuntu
<dandielionous>  sudo hal-disable-polling --device /dev/scd0
<dandielionous> Cannot find storage device /dev/scd0.
<dandielionous> As far as booting an .ISO I think you have to burn that for it to work.
<dandielionous> That's an image file. :)
<zoredache> dandielionous: have you done any tests to see if the cdrom is good?  Can you still boot a cd off it?
<dandielionous> I can play a cd off of it.
<dandielionous> Out of the audio player.
<dandielionous> I had it working before.
<dandielionous> Now it won't mount in Thunar.
<dandielionous> What other kind of tests were you referring to?
<TheSheep> dandielionous: was it really opening in thunar?
<zoredache> doing something like booting off a livecd
<TheSheep> dandielionous: or maybe when you clicked on it it opened in the music player?
<dandielionous> Yes I made up a test cd called experiment.  It was showing the name in Thunar.
<dandielionous> And I cruised the files.
<dandielionous> Now it don't work.
<zoredache> so then, what have you changed between when it worked and now?
<zoredache> have you applied any updates, upgraded kernels, installed software....
<dandielionous> I did a complete uninstall of totem and Rhythmbox
<dandielionous> Installed lots of players.
<dandielionous> Could it have anything to do with gstream?
<zoredache> it doesn't seem like adding or removing an audio player should change anything about the cdrom
<dandielionous> I had downloaded and installed every type of gstream I could find in synaptic before.
<dandielionous> Then uninstalled totem etc.
<dandielionous> Maybe something to do with a COMPLETE uninstall of said programs.
<dandielionous> Appreciate your help zoredache.
<dandielionous> Are you using gutsy?
<zoredache> on one of my computers, yes
<dandielionous> mmm do you have that problem?
<zoredache> no
<dandielionous> oh
<dandielionous> lol
<dandielionous> Well I did something.
<dandielionous> Guess I'll get back to working on it.
<dandielionous> Thanks for the help :)
<zoredache> so your problem is that you can't mount a cdrom right?
<dandielionous> yes absolutely correct zoredache :)
<dandielionous> Not unless I'm in an audio player.
<zoredache> and have you tried mounting from the command line?
<dandielionous> Well, I have other problems but that is my current one.
<TheSheep> technically, it's not possible to mount an audio cd
<dandielionous> I have always been able to mount from kubuntu.
<TheSheep> thunar must have some plugin that allows bwosing of audio cds
<TheSheep> browsing
<zoredache> using something like 'sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom'
<dandielionous> I Understood you TheSheep. :)
<dandielionous> Let me try that zoredache.
<TheSheep> so mounting with 'mount' won't work
<TheSheep> but try :)
<dandielionous> mount: can't find /dev/cdrom0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<zoredache> if that doesn't work also try 'sudo mount /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom', or 'sudo mount /dev/.static/dev/scd0 /media/cdrom'
<dandielionous>  block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only
<dandielionous> I tried it without the 0
<dandielionous>  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc,
<dandielionous>  missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<zoredache> but you have a audio disk in there right now?
<dandielionous> yes
<dandielionous> In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<dandielionous> dmesg | tail  or so
<dandielionous> end of message
<zoredache> as far as I know an audio disk will not mount...  But some audio players may see the disk as if it was a filesystem
<zoredache> perhaps you are looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/159627
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 159627 in ubuntu "[Xubuntu Gutsy] Audio CD will not mount" [Undecided,New]
<dandielionous> I tried dmesg | tail is there someplace I could paste the output?
<dandielionous> Yes I was looking there.
<dandielionous> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-535429.html
<dandielionous> This is the information I found.
<dandielionous> A little more complete. )
<dandielionous> brb
<dandielionous> back
<dandielionous>  dmesg | tail
<dandielionous> [ 8019.056000] ide: failed opcode was: unknown
<nam31> god dammit i can get flash to work with firefox:(
<dandielionous> oooo I got a fix for that one :)
<maxamillion> nam31: please don't curse in this channel ... its against the CoC
<dandielionous> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4073291
<dandielionous> Works great after I followed the instructions on that page. :)
<dandielionous> [ 8019.056000] hdc: error code: 0x70  sense_key: 0x05  asc: 0x64  ascq: 0x00
<dandielionous> [ 8019.056000] end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1024
<dandielionous> oooo maybe my device name is hdc!
<headhunter_> hi
<dandielionous>  8019.056000] UDF-fs: No partition found (1)
<dandielionous>  hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<headhunter_> just installed fresh xubuntu with default settings. hibernating works - but after a reboot xfce does ont ask me for my password. bug or feature?
<zoredache> perhaps a silly question, but did you take the cd out of the drive?
<dandielionous> check in settings manager headhunter under sessions and startup to see if display chooser on login is checked :)
<dandielionous> No I haven't taken the cd out of the drive. zoredache ty :)
<zoredache> sorry, that was for headhunter_
<dandielionous>  sudo hal-disable-polling --device /dev/hdc
<headhunter_> zoredache: thank you, will try out next restart.
<dandielionous> Polling for drive /dev/hdc have been disabled. The fdi file written was
<dandielionous> Polling for drive /dev/hdc have been disabled. The fdi file written was
<dandielionous>  /etc/hal/fdi/information/media-check-disable-DVD_TS_H492C.fdi
<dandielionous> checking to see if this works
<dandielionous> still won't mount maybe I have to restart.
<dandielionous> O
<dandielionous> I'll be back :)
<James7891> Hello, would anyone be able to help me? Ive just setup an Xubuntu Gusty install using a 10gig partition for the OS and a 25gig partition for my files.
<James7891> Would someone be able to tell me how I can give myself write permissions for the second partition. also how do i move my "Home" folder?
<massctrl> hi can someone point me where to configure the automatic adjustment of the volume?
<TheSheep> massctrl: volume normalization?
<massctrl> TheSheep: where can I find that ?
<TheSheep> massctrl: it's a feature of some music players, but I don't think it's a global option
<TheSheep> massctrl: I may be wrong though
<massctrl> well, I have in in flash, and mplayer so, it looks global
<massctrl> hm
<TheSheep> James7891: you have the second partition mounted somewhere?
<James7891> yes, its mounted as  /media/disk
<TheSheep> James7891: ok, start thunar as root with 'gksu thunar' and copy your home to that partition
<TheSheep> James7891: so that the directory /home/username is copied as /home/disk/username
<TheSheep> sorry
<TheSheep> /media/disk/username
<James7891> okay...
<James7891> is there anything else i need to do?
<TheSheep> next, edit your /etc/fstab (you need to edit it as root)
<TheSheep> !fstab | James7891
<ubotu> James7891: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<TheSheep> James7891: you need to make that partition mounted at /home
<TheSheep> James7891: it's something like:   /dev/sda2 /home ext3 defaults 0 0
<TheSheep> put your actual partition instead of /dev/sda2 of course
<James7891> if i use gnome partition can i change the mount point through that?
<TheSheep> gnome partition?
<TheSheep> maxamillion: long time no see
<James7891> Partition Editor, in the Add / Remove programs its listed as gnome partition editor
<maxamillion> TheSheep: so true, how have you bee?
<maxamillion> been*
<maxamillion> TheSheep: i've been idling here for the past month
<TheSheep> maxamillion: I must be blind
<maxamillion> TheSheep: :P
<TheSheep> James7891: I guess, I'm not sure what it exactly does
<maxamillion> TheSheep: i have helped a user or two also :D
<TheSheep> James7891: but I think it edits fstab for you
<TheSheep> maxamillion: good, good
<maxamillion> TheSheep: isn't gnome partition editor just gparted?
<TheSheep> James7891: before you do that, make sure the permissions and ownership of the new directory are right
<TheSheep> maxamillion: yes, but I have only ever used it for resizing a windows partition
<maxamillion> TheSheep: oh ok ... i'm not extremely well versed with it either, only know a bit about it from using sidux
<TheSheep> James7891: to set the right ownership, run 'sudo chown youruser.youruser /media/disk/youruser' from terminal
<TheSheep> sorry
<TheSheep> it's 'chown -R youruser.youruser /media/disk/youruser'
<TheSheep> (-R makes it recursive)
<James7891> okay, i think i've set the permissions and ive changed the mount point in fstab, do i need to un-mount and re-mount before it will take affect?
<TheSheep> James7891: yes, but there is a tricky part
<TheSheep> James7891: if you just unmount and re-mount it now, you will have no access to the old contants of /home
<TheSheep> contents
<TheSheep> if it's not much, you can just leave it like that
<James7891> its currently empty
<TheSheep> ok, so unmount the /media/disk
<TheSheep> and run 'sudo mount -a'
<TheSheep> that should mount your new home
<TheSheep> relog after that
<James7891> okay, thanks
<TheSheep> he's not coming back
<TheSheep> I hope everything is alright
<nanonyme> that's why you'd hope to be geographically near to the people you're helping
<nanonyme> you can always pop over if all else fails ^^
<maxamillion> nanonyme: yeah, not me ... i help enough people without them banging on my front door during the hours i am not online
<nanonyme> :P
<maxamillion> ;)
<TheSheep> worse if they come with torches and pitchforks
<maxamillion> lol
<nanonyme> meh, i'd expect beer payments from non-female on-site support...
<nanonyme> s/from/for/
<TheSheep> I actually do helpdesk for students at my regular work, believe me, people who come to #xubuntu are angels
<nanonyme> that is, you can usually fix the problems quite fast. with guys it's nice to stay over and drink beer. with women you can just stay and chat your mouth off...
<zoredache> the people on #xubuntu have to follow the rules, and generally ask smart questions...  People that pay you, seem to think they don't have to think before asking
<nanonyme> indeed
<maxamillion> TheSheep: you do help desk? i thought you did server administration? (or are they the same department at your uni?)
<nanonyme> which uni would that be, btw?
<TheSheep> maxamillion: we don't have it divided
<TheSheep> nanonyme: http://amu.edu.pl
<nanonyme> interesting
<TheSheep> maxamillion: so you sit there and try to get cat6500 set up with gvrp, and then some student comes so that you can change her password or help her find Word in the apps menu
<nanonyme> i don't personally do any official tech support
<nanonyme> i've just fooled around with the uni systems long enough to usually be able to help people with problems not requiring administrative accounts or such
<maxamillion> TheSheep: LOL
<maxamillion> TheSheep: catalyst6500?
<TheSheep> maxamillion: yes
<maxamillion> jeebus ... nice hardware
<TheSheep> maxamillion: we also have two cat4000
<TheSheep> maxamillion: all for just under 300 computers, madness
<nanonyme> hehe
<TheSheep> maxamillion: gov universities are like that
<nanonyme> TheSheep, we try to solve most of the problems inside the student communities since at least here dealing with the official uni tech support is usually *pain*
<maxamillion> TheSheep: uber maddness ... we have 4 cat4500 and 2 cat6500 ... but that's for a uni that handles between 16,000-20,000 users
<TheSheep> nanonyme: we have our tech support recruited from students
<TheSheep> nanonyme: I just stayed there after I finished studies
<nanonyme> TheSheep, ours is somewhat the same
<nanonyme> a very unorganized department where the quality of answers depend entirely on your luck of reaching the right person in the right mood
<TheSheep> exactly :)
<TheSheep> but we enocourage users to use a mailing list -- then the right person answers
<nanonyme> yeah, often the wrong person answers too... at least here
<TheSheep> it's a small departament, only 7 admins
<nanonyme> well, i dunno if that would happen on a public mailing list though. but it might be you mostly get a sarcastic notice from one of the helpdeskers
<TheSheep> we have pretty good communication
<nanonyme> nice
<nanonyme> i've heard we have like a hundred or so
<TheSheep> I can see there might be trouble with that
<nanonyme> we could probably survive with a fraction of that though
<TheSheep> we can't afford to lose even one person
<nanonyme> since we really don't have that many more computer systems than what you said...
<TheSheep> nanonyme: which uni are you from?
<nanonyme> Helsinki University of Technology
<TheSheep> a biggie
<nanonyme> we're expecting some changes in computing center hierarchy though since we're in the process of merging with two smaller uni's
<TheSheep> centralisation is evil in this case
<TheSheep> no matter what IBM says
<nanonyme> well, we're focused on engineering, one of the uni's is focused on marketing and another on arts
<TheSheep> I mean the tech support part
<maxamillion> TheSheep: i switched back to xfwm4 from openbox last night ... i forgot how much i love the built in compositing :D
<maxamillion> just enough eye candy to be appealing yet remain functional
<TheSheep> maxamillion: nice thing I recently discovered: awn works with xfwm4 without the need for glx
<maxamillion> huh ... that's very interesting
<TheSheep> it needs compositing, so you have two choices: xfwm4 or compiz
<maxamillion> TheSheep: do you use it now?
<maxamillion> xfwm4 > compiz
<TheSheep> no, it has a small bug that makes it hard to use with my settings
<maxamillion> ah ok
<TheSheep> bascially, it 'raises' itself whenever you click on it
<TheSheep> and I have my xfwm4 configured to switch workspaces to the windows that are rised
<maxamillion> oh ... huh
<maxamillion> ohhhh ok
<TheSheep> so I can
<TheSheep> so I can't switch worksaces with awn, because it switches right back
<maxamillion> gotchya
<TheSheep> it's a bug in awn, but they fixed it in xfwm4 in svn
<TheSheep> madness
<TheSheep> I even compiled it on my desktop, but now I'm on my new lappy
<maxamillion> mmmm new lappy
<TheSheep> maxamillion: it's yellow :)
<maxamillion> :D
<maxamillion> my new lappy is boring colored ...
<maxamillion> and it doesn't work without pata_amd module (which for some reason, openSuSE 10.3 is the only binary distro i found with their default kernel having that module included)
<maxamillion> debian, ubuntu, arch, and fedora all don't
<nam32> oh I miss arch:(
<TheSheep> maybe it's not free
<TheSheep> arch is cute
<TheSheep> very simple
<nam32> arch is my distro but xfce is broken for me there:(
<TheSheep> nam32: compile your own
<nam32> own what?
<TheSheep> nam32: xfce
<nam32> hmmm
<TheSheep> nam32: from svn trunk, thre is a new menu system
<TheSheep> nam32: much saner
<maxamillion> TheSheep: no, its free ... its in the source tree of a vanilla kernel i downloaded from kernel.org ... just not compiled by default by most distros because apparently there are issues getting the auto-hardware-probe stuff to resolve between it and amd74xx module
<nam32> I dont think that will fix it, i think the problem is in another package, and the issue started when i reinstalled arch
<maxamillion> TheSheep: but somehow openSuSE 10.3 figured it out ... so that's what i am currently running on my laptop, but it works so i don't complain
<nam32> TheSheep: well... i tried xfce4-svn... lots of visual stuff was broken, and theres no graphical editor for the new menu system
<TheSheep> nam32: use the xml, luke ;)
<nam32> TheSheep: how can I do that when the new one has replaced it?
<TheSheep> nam32: it uses different files for config
<TheSheep> nam32: the ones from the actual freedesktop spec
<nam32> TheSheep: i dont think thats a big pro to use it when lots of other stuff is broken
<TheSheep> right
<TheSheep> apparently I had luck when I tried it
<TheSheep> it was some year ago
<nam32> eheh:P
<TheSheep> well, maybe 4 months
<nam32> oh okay
<TheSheep> xfce development has its own tempo
<nam32> well i guess its in a lot of changes for 4.6
<TheSheep> yeah, the thunar and desktop integration, the new menus
<TheSheep> and lots of utilities under the hood
<nam32> i friend of mine misses things liek ldap support etc
<maxamillion> xfce 4.6 will be a major contender for desktop real estate among *nix users all over the planet
<nam32> maxamillion: huh?
<TheSheep> nam32: ldap support? that's pam thing, not a desktop...
<maxamillion> nam32: well right now majority of users either use gnome or kde ... i think xfce will finally break through as one of the most used desktop environments with the release of 4.6
<nam32> well then its another thing something around network stuff:P
<TheSheep> nam32: thunar won't do network browsing
<nam32> maxamillion: well... dont be to optimistic...
<TheSheep> nam32: at least not until gvfs integration
<nam32> TheSheep: yeah like that is what my friend misses
<TheSheep> nam32: you can get some of it with fuse and smbfs
<nam32> maxamillion: the thing that users want is drag and drop...
<maxamillion> nam32: i think you will be surprised considering how badly gnome needs a rewrite, kde is currently trying to sort out their rewrite and how xfce4 is starting to come together very well after their rewrite from xfce3 to xfce4
<nam32> TheSheep: well its not enough for mye friend
<TheSheep> nam32: drag and drop is evil, it's only good for mouse users
<maxamillion> nam32: if people wanted drag and drop, they would use ROX ...
<TheSheep> nam32: it already sucks for touchpads and rackballs, and is horruble with tablets
<nam32> hehe okay...
<TheSheep> trackballs
<maxamillion> nam32: :P
<maxamillion> and if you must ... you can drag and drop with xfce
<maxamillion> you just aren't forced to
<nam32> maxamillion: yeah gnome need seriously a rewrite
<TheSheep> they will rewrite it in C#
<nam32> welll.... drag n drop makes stuff so much easier
<nam32> TheSheep: hope they get rid of python crap split the whole thing up in lesser packages
<maxamillion> TheSheep: and i will write them the worst flame mail they have ever seen
<TheSheep> nam32: not really, it's unintuitive, invisible
<maxamillion> nam32: what python crap?
<TheSheep> nam32: how often you have those 'how do I install a theme' questions in gnome?
<nam32> TheSheep: never?
<TheSheep> nam32: I used to get a lot of them
<nam32> TheSheep: and your point is?
<TheSheep> there would be less if there was an 'install a theme' button
<TheSheep> you need to know in advance what you can drag and drop where and what the result will be
<TheSheep> for example, dragging files to launchers to run the apps with the files as parameters is werid to me
<TheSheep> weird
<TheSheep> and why can't I drag and drop a firefox tab to the desktop to make a web link?
<TheSheep> you always have those incosistences where developers didn't think about something, or when the action is ambiguous
<zoredache> TheSheep: you don't get a link when you drag something to the desktop?
<TheSheep> zoredache: I do in xfce, not in gnome
<TheSheep> maybe I have broken something
<zoredache> oh, I see.  I thought you where talking about xfce there
<nam32> but... i think its years until there will be a gnoem rewrite, right now the devs are extending something that sucks enough allready
<Dev1> hi all
<maxamillion> Dev1: hi
<Dev1> anyone here any good with video?
<Dev1> i'm not sure how to accurately set my contrast and brightness, and the #mplayer folks are useless
<nam32> TheSheep: and you know what? we need e replacement for gnome-networkmanager!
<TheSheep> nam32: what's wrong with it?
<maxamillion> Dev1: i can't help you there .. i'm a vlc user and it generally "just works"
<nam32> TheSheep: its "gnome-slow" and drag a lot of gnome deps, i saw in a xfce developer interview that one of the developers want it to
<nam32> Dev1: what is your issue?
<TheSheep> nam32: the only dependency I see is the gnome keyring
<maxamillion> nam32: well, there are so many other pre-installed parts of xubuntu that gnome network manager didn't pull in any more gnome-libs
<TheSheep> nam32: and what is exactly slow in it? slower network? %)
<Dev1> i can't seem to get the contrast and brightness right by eyeing it
<maxamillion> yeah ... i've run it on pretty old machines ... its not really that slow
<nam32> TheSheep: the app is slow
<Dev1> and none of the video progs have a histogram
<Dev1> not even vlc!
<TheSheep> nam32: what is slow exactly? what do you do with it that slows you down?
<nam32> TheSheep: its slow, as in gnome
<zoredache> nam32: how are you measuring this 'slowness', and why do you think something else would be faster?
<maxamillion> nam32: you should boot the xubuntu liveCD and do a 'dpkg -l' and read through how many gnome-libs are there by default anyways ... the gnome-networkmanager isn't adding any performance hit
<nam32> maxamillion: yeah i know
<TheSheep> maxamillion: it's not even using any gnome libraries except the gnome-keyring
<nam32> but its inreplacable at the moment
<TheSheep> maxamillion: ldd told me
<maxamillion> TheSheep: oh ... huh, that i didn't know
<zoredache> it isn't unreplacable... you can manually configure your network
<zoredache> painful, for wireless though... :|
 * TheSheep is for a gradual improvement of what there is already and working
<nam32> zoredache: manually configuring teh network isnt an option
<maxamillion> nam32: uhmm.. why isn't it?
<TheSheep> it's lightweight and doesn't require gnome libs ;)
<nam32> maxamillion: stuff like wpa is a pain
<maxamillion> nam32: yes, i completely agree... but it can be done
<nam32> yes but it to mucj hassle
<maxamillion> i like wifi-radar alot, but you still have to config wpa by hand
<nam32> therefor i ham addicted to nm on my laptop
<zoredache> you could always start it, let it configure the network and close it or something
<maxamillion> gotta run
<nam32> but anyway if it just wasnt for that macintosh comp are so expencive i would sit on mac os x
<nam32> http://www.faqly.com/faq/view/id/34 haha look at gOS's help system:P
<nam32> you type in an question, and some comes and answer it:P
#xubuntu 2008-02-06
<goppp> hey any use ubuntu, and gotten dual monitor to work
<zoredache> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<goppp> I tryed that
<zoredache> and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<zoredache> yeah, I don't know much beyond the basics...
<zoredache> those guides seemed pretty complete
<goppp> k
<DirtySanchez> i downloaded xubuntu desktop.. the problem is, it takes me hours to load everything, i just want to install it right away.. is there some way to do this in the menu?
<zoredache> what do you mean in the menu?
<DirtySanchez> when i put the cd in my drive, and reboot my shitty windows to start from the CD ROM
<DirtySanchez> then i press F2 and "C" to start from the CD
<DirtySanchez> then a menu shows up.. to install xubuntu
<zoredache> you probably should look at downloading and installing from the 'alternate disk' if you are having performance issues from the livecd
<DirtySanchez> 'alternate disk' it will just install it right away?
<zoredache> no, not right away,
<zoredache> your computer still needs to be partitioned, formated, and have files copyied on to it
<zoredache> the installation will be faster though
<DirtySanchez> yes, that's what i mean.. if 'alternate disk' is just for installing
<zoredache> Well you can also boot to a rescue mode command line.  But it is generally for installation only
<zoredache> no gui, or anything else fancy
<DirtySanchez> what i understood from livecd what it does, is loads up the system so you get an idea of what is all about, and that takes hours for me
<zoredache> well that is an advantage of the livecd... but the livecd doesn't work well if you a)don't have lots of ram, b) don't have a fast optical drive)
<DirtySanchez> yes
<DirtySanchez> my ram sucks, my drive too
<DirtySanchez> i will download the alternate cd. thanks for your help
<DirtySanchez> cya around
<zoredache> is there a command line tool that will give the entire path to a file, when given a relative path?
<nam3d> locate?
<zoredache> locate searches through a database that is rarely updated.  I need to get the full path for something that will be recently created
<jgamio> somebody can help to use compiz
<nam3d> if I run a command, how do i make the output appear in an text file?
<zoredache> usually you just use the redirection operator
<zoredache> so --- echo "hello world" > textfile.txt
<zoredache> or ifconfig > textfile.txt
<zoredache> if you want to append use >>
<nam3d> what do you mean with append?
<zoredache> your output is added to the file instead of replacing the file
<nam3d> okay
<zoredache> see http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-3.html for tons of detail about redirection and piping
<mindframe_> anyone know of a good guide to get compiz running in xubuntu?
<voltage> not familiar with that app mindframe_
<venz> Question: Is the xfce4 package already a window & desktop manger?
<TangentBuntu> hey
<TangentBuntu> I'm trying to start x
<TangentBuntu> /root/.xinitrc: line 1: xfce-session: command not found
<neur1> hello i'm trying to conf my sound and alsaconf doesn't work , what's the correct command?
<neur1> what's the command to conf alsa? , tried alsaconf didn't work
<ere4si> neurl: I found alsa.conf in /usr/share so... -  sudo /usr/share/alsa.conf
<TheSheep> ere4si: that won't work
<ere4si> sorry neurl - /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf  - but it says for me command not found, but locate just found it
<TheSheep> neur1: you don't need to configure alsa
<TheSheep> neur1: it should work with the default configuration
<ere4si> neurl: try alsamixer and see if that is what you need - command = alsamixer
<neur1> k
<emdash> anyone know /win 2
<emdash> gar
<TheSheep> emdash: excuse me?
<ere4si> neurl: the wiki for alsamixer commands - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alsamixer
<emdash> TheSheep: typo
<emdash> rather, forgot to clear th input buffer before typing irc commands
<TheSheep> emdash: alt+2 is faster ;)
<neur1> thanks
<ere4si> k
<emdash> TheSheep: i always forget the key bindings
<ere4si> been trying to fix this for ages - I vnc into my headless xubuntu server and open thunar and it shuts straight away, I open it again and it stays open - there's nothing in any log on any comp - how can I resolve this?
<TheSheep> ere4si: can you try opening it in a terminal and see if it shows any messages?
<ere4si> TheSheep, shows no messages
<TheSheep> ere4si: even the first time when it crashes?
<ere4si> tried that ages ago and many times since - never a message or log entry or even a beep...
<TheSheep> then try strace
<ere4si> k
<TheSheep> strace thunar
<TheSheep> should give you plenty of information
<ere4si> read(6, 0x80e6718, 2048)                = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable) - third last line, TheSheep
<ere4si> exit_group(0)                           = ?
<ere4si> Process 7325 detached - last two lines
<ere4si> ?
<ere4si> these were printed after the dir was diplayed
<ere4si> TheSheep, thanks for the heads up on strace - I'll need to do some reading to find out the results :)
<TheSheep> ere4si: you need strace -f to follow forks
<ere4si> thnks TheSheep  will explore that
<ere4si> lots to read!
<neur1> thanks again
<goppp> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<goppp> !Xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Epicenter> Hello :) If I want to use the XFree86 X server instead of Xorg, how do I do it? I know how to install the xfree86 server but how do I pick which one runs? thanks.
<ablomen> Epicenter, why do you want to do that?
<Epicenter> I've read about someone who got XFree86 working well on my laptop with the siliconmotion driver. When I run Xorg, with the same driver, the server uses 50-100% of the CPU all the time. it's uselessly slow
<Epicenter> So low the mouse cursor jerks around and only updates once a second or two.
<Epicenter> *so slow
<Epicenter> I think Xorg tries to use hardware acceleration, and the Lynx3DM+ chipset seems to be SLOWER than software graphics. It is in windows.
<ablomen> hmm but at least in gutsy the xserver-xfree86 package is just a transitional package (it just installs xorg when your upgrading from a very old *buntu)
<Epicenter> ablomen: Ugh... any recommendations then?
<ablomen> Epicenter, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion/+bug/136853/comments/6
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136853 in xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion "[Gutsy] multiple regressions since Feisty" [High,Confirmed]
<Epicenter> Uh-oh.
<ablomen> so maybe the color depth thing works
<Epicenter> I have both this guy's problems
<Epicenter> the blanking screen and no virtual consoles working
<Epicenter> they are all black screens
<ablomen> well he claims it fixes it :)
<Epicenter> So 24bpp is impossible then huh?
<Epicenter> oh well. I'll live.
<Epicenter> giving this a try...
<Epicenter> How did you find this bug repoert?
<Epicenter> *report
<ablomen> google ;)
<ablomen> "siliconmotion ubuntu"
<Epicenter> Curses!
<Epicenter> So simple. :)
<Epicenter> come to think of it the colors sure go screwy a lot too
<Epicenter> especially when gdm comes up
<ablomen> after the fix?
<Epicenter> trying to do the fix now
<Epicenter> X is so slow it's hard to type
<ablomen> ah ok :)
<Epicenter> Is Modprobe permanent?
<Epicenter> or do I need to do it every time I power cycle the machine
<TheSheep> Epicenter: every time
<ablomen> you can add it too /etc/modules
<TheSheep> Epicenter: you can add that module to /etc/modules
<Epicenter> X is down to a much more manageable <1% :)
<Epicenter> and ... v.consoles work :D
<Epicenter> thanks!
<Epicenter> if I'm running Xubuntu but I want to install the Gnome desktop environment how would I do it?
<ablomen> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Epicenter> Thanks :)
<TheSheep> Epicenter: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop if you want complete ubuntu
<Epicenter> I hope it doesn't need too much space. / is 6gb
<TheSheep> Epicenter: I'm afraid there is no single package to install if you only want gnome alone
<Epicenter> How much extra crap comes with gnome?
<Epicenter> What's the difference between Xubuntu-desktop and Ubuntu-desktop?
<Epicenter> They both add gnome I assume
<TheSheep> Epicenter: mostly xfce instead of gnome, plus some other default applications, like abiword and gnumerica instead of openoffice
<TheSheep> Epicenter: no, xubuntu comes with xfce
<Epicenter> ahh
<Epicenter> I assume I can remove whatever I don't want later and not enter dependency hell?
<TheSheep> Epicenter: yes
<Epicenter> Sweet.
<TheSheep> Epicenter: well, trying to remove some packages will ask you to remove half of your system, obviously
<TheSheep> Epicenter: but you get to confirm it
<Epicenter> Goody.
<Epicenter> I hope Gnome isn't too slow. I don't like XFCE much, but this isn't too snappy a system
<Epicenter> Doesn't even show icons for mounted disks on the dekstop. That's TOO minimalistic
<Epicenter> if I wanted that minimalist I'd use a terminal...
<TheSheep> Epicenter: it does it
<Epicenter> ?
<TheSheep> Epicenter: it shows icons on the desktop
<Epicenter> mine doesn't :(
<TheSheep> Epicenter: make sure you have it enabled in settings->desktop settings
<TheSheep> Epicenter: but it's enabled by default
<Epicenter> I guess not on mine. (
<Epicenter> :(
<ablomen> Epicenter, the only thing gnome has over xfce that is "significant" is gnomeVFS, so you have to mount your network shares by hand
<ablomen> the rest is all there
<Epicenter> Is it a lot slower?
<ablomen> what? gnome?
<Epicenter> Yep.
<ablomen> yeah it is
<Epicenter> XFCE is pretty sluggish already
<ablomen> i even notice the difference on my main system (which has good specs)
<Epicenter> I don't see any Settings->Desktop settings
<Epicenter> I have a preferences menu but there's neither in there.
<ablomen> Epicenter, open the settings manager => desktop settings => behavior tab =>Desktop icons
<ablomen> and set that to file/launcher icons
<ablomen> then you can check home, file system, removable devices etc
<Epicenter> I definitely don't see a Settings Manager.
<ablomen> thats menu (with the mouse in the blue ubuntu logo), settings, settings manager
<Epicenter> None of that, either.
<Epicenter> No blue logos anywhere
<Epicenter> Applications, Places, System, Firefox/Mail/help icons, a few applets displaying time, date, battery info, shutdown button.
<Epicenter> taskbar at the bottom. that's it
<ablomen> huh.. your desktop doesnt look like this?.. http://www.xubuntu.org/files/thunar.png
<Epicenter> The ubuntu logo is red and orange, not blue. No settings menu in there
<Epicenter> Accessories, Games, Graphics, Intenret, Office, Sound&Video, Add/remove.
<ablomen> then your using gnome...
<Epicenter> the desktop wallpaper is also different
<Epicenter> this sure doesn't look like gnome to me :P
<ablomen> could you put a screenshot up somewhere?
<Epicenter> I'll give it a shot
<TheSheep> Epicenter: that's gnome
<TheSheep> Epicenter: that's ubuntu, not xubuntu
<Epicenter> weird
<Epicenter> since I installed from a xubuntu disc
<TheSheep> Epicenter: magic :)
<Epicenter> blah...
<Epicenter> alright, once these 5 billion updates finish I'll install xubuntu-desktop then I guess
<TheSheep> and then you can choose xfce form the sessions menu at login
<Epicenter> right
<Epicenter> jesus, what is the update manager DOING in there that is taking so long, compiling a new kernel?
<Epicenter> It's been on linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic for 20 minutes
<TheSheep> Epicenter: it's compiling initrd for it
<TheSheep> Epicenter: it has to be compiled for every computer, unfortunately
<Epicenter> ahh
<Epicenter> Initrd.. that has something to do with boot, right?
<TheSheep> yes, that's he script that is run right at the beginning -- the one that displays progress bar and loads all th services
<Epicenter> Ahh
<TheSheep> it also mounts all disks and stuff
<Epicenter> WTF
<Epicenter> in Firefox, my cursor keeps turning into a cube of garbage and leaving trails of corruption
<Epicenter> X just hates this card doesn't it?
<TheSheep> no idea
<Epicenter> ugh now the cursor's leaving this shit everywhere
<TheSheep> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Epicenter> my bad
<TheSheep> nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition!
<Epicenter> Is that so!
<Epicenter> Hm. I hope CPUID and MSR are in the kernel
<Epicenter> So I can use longrun to manipulate CPU settings
<Guus__> what does the little round button do that is to the left of the close/maximise/minimise?
<TheSheep> Guus__: pins the window to all workspaces
<TheSheep> Guus__: "sticks"
<Guus__> ok
<Guus__> thabk you :)
<agrebnev> Hello all. I have a problem with Xubuntu 7.10 and Keyboard layouts. My changes are not saved. Any advice?
<TheSheep> agrebnev: change the X default keyboard layout
<TheSheep> agrebnev: with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<agrebnev> TheSheep: I was asked many questions about x config. I have answered DEFAULT to all. Nothing changed. I want to add additional layout to US layout.
<PriceChild> ok
<mrdlouisd> I have a pen drive that has the boot flag option on and I can't get it to turn off. I'm extremely new to linux and just cant figure out how to format it.
<james9178> Good morning, could anyone tell me how to create a shortcut in thunar?
<TheSheep> james9178: drag and drop with the right mouse button
<TheSheep> james9178: then select link from the menu
<james9178> ahh, that was painless, thanks!
<james9178> thanks for your help yesterday btw, In the end i just rebuilt the laptop and mounted the parttion as /home from the start
<TheSheep> james9178: it didn't work?
<james9178> no, I must have done something worng
<TheSheep> or I forgot about something
<solomon> can xubuntu be installed from a usb stick?  i see a lot about installing _to_ a usb stick, but i'm just concerned about booting from one to run the installer
<TheSheep> solomon: have you looked at the !install page?
<solomon> TheSheep: hm, why would i do a think like that?  i googled... :D
<zoredache> solomon: yes, it can.  it does get tricky though.  When I ran the install, the installer put grub onto my usb stick instead of my hard drive
<TheSheep> !install | solomon
<ubotu> solomon: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<goppp_> !multi head
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multi head - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> !twinhead
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twinhead - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * TheSheep scratches his head
<TheSheep> !dual-head | goppp_
<ubotu> goppp_: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<goppp_> I tryed that but it didn'twork
<Bianconeri> hello I want to install eeexubuntu on my eee pc and I am somewhat confused, should I just wipe out the xandros partition or install on sdhc or what?
<Gforce20> I need some help with Xubuntu. It takes me back to the login screen whenever I try to open a Terminal.
<Gforce20> Is this a common/easy-to-fix problem? I'm kind of new to Linux.
<zoredache> it is a known bug....
<zoredache> I don't think there is a fix other then using a crappy video driver
<zoredache> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-terminal/+question/7143
<Gforce20> Hm, thanks.
<Gforce20> Also, my wireless network card isn't being recognized anymore (it once was), but I'll search for that using that website. Thanks
<bazz> how can i have a few commands execute every time i log in?  i use gdm/xfce and i've tried  ~/.config/autostart/foo.desktop but that doesn't seem to work.
<zoredache> add them in settings/autostarted applications
<bazz> zoredache: which is where?
<zoredache> or write a script and add that to autostarted
<zoredache> click on the button that is on the top-left corner of your screen
<zoredache> then seetings, then autostarted applications
<bazz> zoredache: can an autostarted app be a script?
<zoredache> yes
<zoredache> the script needs to be executable and have the correct interpeter mentioned in the #!
<bazz> zoredache: ahh, that's why that wasn't working for me before
#xubuntu 2008-02-07
<w00w00> huhu =)
<themunkee> can anyone help me with viewing shared folders on windows from linux?
<nikolam> themunkee, samba, smbclient, smbfs packages
<nikolam> and linneighborhood
<themunkee> thanks
<nikolam> system-config-samba, samba-doc, samba-doc-pdf
<nikolam> np :)
<themunkee> after i get all that, what do i do?
<nikolam> see some documentation. You have samba-doc-*
<themunkee> ok
<themunkee> where is the samba-doc located?
<cclampblues> yo how is everyone
<nikolam> themunkee, install everything from synaptic. use search, select packages and voila.
<themunkee> i installed samba-doc
<themunkee> how do i look at it?
<themunkee> actually, nevermind
<themunkee> just figured it out
<themunkee> i edited my fstab to automount my shared folder
<nikolam> themunkee, you eather have new icon for it (like applications) OR you can go back to synaptick, find it again, right click on it select installed files and find out where docs are :)
<themunkee> ah, ok
<themunkee> thanks much
<nikolam> themunkee, i personlly didnt used samba yet, so i will stop here :)
<nikolam> have a good night :)
<nikolam> themunkee,  see ubuntuforums.org , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba, https://help.ubuntu.com/5.10/ubuntu/faq/C/sect-samba-server.html
<themunkee> ok
<cclampblues> !wirelesss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wirelesss - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cclampblues> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cclampblues> :-X
<cclampblues> :-*
<theyycallmepost> can anyone lend me a hand with some rfcomm issues trying to get carwhisperer/bluesnarfer to work?
<cclampblues> am i still here?
<cclampblues> im trying to install the flash plugin for firefox... is there a gui method to do this?>
<cclampblues> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<adam_> Hi!  Can anyone recommend a good FTP server, ideally with a GUI frontend?
<cclampblues> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<cclampblues> theres a afew to check out
<cclampblues> !Gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<cclampblues> !Restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zoredache> blist
<maxamillion> ?
<zoredache> maxamillion: I was speaking to a computer in another window... but the focus somehow slipped to this one
<maxamillion> ahhh, i know how that goes :)
<cclampblues> hey is there a way to restart reset the mouse from the terminal?
<cclampblues> it keeps freezing
<cclampblues> not moving at all
<cclampblues> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<cclampblues> anyone here/
<maxamillion> cclampblues: i'm here ... just never experienced that issue so wouldn't know how to tell you to fix it
<cclampblues> it just started after i tried to install the flah plugin for firefox.
<cclampblues> this os is infuriating
<cclampblues> hello, what does the message: cpu freq changed mean?
<maxamillion> cclampblues: nothing special, if you open a terminal and type cpufreq-info it will tell you information about your processors ability to chance its frequency dynamically, this is used for throttling of the cpu and generally for power management
<maxamillion> change*
<Death-FC> Is there a way to install Adobe Flash onto an xubuntu system w/ only 192 meg ram? or even a viable alternative?
<soldats> go to the adobe site and download the tar.gz file and follow the directions to install it for 32bit systems
<Death-FC> when i double click on the install file, or even goto terminal and try "flashplayer-install" it does nothing :(
<soldats> did you READ the directions
<soldats> it says to navigate to the dir in terminal and do /.flash_player_install
<soldats> or /.flashinstaller
<soldats> or something
<Death-FC> yes sir.. i will attempt again and tell you result...  i did try the /.flash thing, didn't work, so i went into directory and tried flashplayer-installer that way.. w/ no luck..
<soldats> nav to the dir and do /.flashplayer-installer
<Death-FC> wow, i feel stupid.. thx
<Death-FC> must have mistyped before lol
<Death-FC> sorry
<Death-FC> thx for yoru time
<soldats> np
<melissa_> !mp3 > melissa
<melissa_> !mp3 > melissa_
<rami_> Hello I screwed up my task bar, and it's really a pain to recustomize it again...is there a way to get back to default?
<deeps> hi, is it possible to get xubuntu to change it's default action with images, so that it gives me an application similar to the windows image previewer to look at my images in, and brwoe though, rather than loading up the gimp?
<deeps> browse*
<hhyjii> hello, i'm trying to install wicd on xubuntu 7.10 kernel 2.6 it needs python-gnome2-extras. When i try to install python.... it asks for libgdl-1-0, i try to install it but it needs for libgdl-1-common. When i try to install libgdl-1-common it asks for libgdl-1-0. Can you help?
<predaeus> deeps, right click on the image file and select "Open with other application" and tick the "always open with that application" box.
<deeps> predaeus: know of any suitable applications?
<predaeus> deeps, hm I use gqview and disable the file browsing tab, so it only shows the image in the window and no controls. Easy fullscreen with F key and navigation with arrows.
<predaeus> ah page-up/down not arrows, sorry
<predaeus> hhyjii, are you installing with apt-get?
 * deeps gives it a try
<hhyjii> no, I double click on *.dev file
<predaeus> hhyjii, using apt (apt-get) for installation will select the dependencies automatically.
<predaeus> hhyjii, you mean .deb?
<hhyjii> widc XXXX...xXX.deb
<predaeus> hhyjii, hm yea sorry I don't know yet how to automatically isntall dependencies with dpgk. But I think there is an option.
<hhyjii> so i should go to console and write apt-get widc XXX.deb?
<deeps> anyone in here know of any decent debian/ubuntu based linux distros other than xubuntu/fluxbuntu that are suitable to run on 750mhz/128mb?
<solomon> is there any way to get xubuntu's installer to not probe for X config?  when it does my laptop goes haywire and kills the install
<solomon> the lappy previously had a debian installation with X working and i've copied the xorg.conf from there, so i don't really need automagical x config
<hhyjii> ok, I have wicd-XXX.deb file on my desktop. I go to console-mode, cd Desktop, dir - file wicd-XXX.deb is there. I write 'apt-get install wicd-XXX' and got error saying that, there is no package wicd-XXX. Same thing when i write 'apt-get install wicd-XXX.deb'
<ochosi> hhyjii: well you could try "dpkg -i wicd-XXX.deb" instead
<ochosi> hhyjii: apt-get only would try to get that package from the repositories, in case you don't have a repository you can either use gtk-debi-package installer (gui) or dpkg -i (command line)
<xnu> who is responsible for xubuntus art work?
<TheSheep> xnu: jmak
<iari> My laptop doesn't go into hibernation / Suspend mode. When I try switching to hibernate the screen goes black and there's a blinking '_' like DOS mode... I can't type or do anything except shutting down using the power button..
<xalastras> hi... my router keeps on updating my dns and erases my isp's dns.. how can i block my router from doing that or.. keep my isp's dns always on?
<TheSheep> no idea, I do a temporary workaround by removing write permissions for /etc/resolv.conf
<TheSheep> but i only works until I reboot :)
<xalastras> that could be done automaticly anytime i start ubuntu again ^^
<zoredache> xalastras: I think if you installed 'resolvconf' you could force dns.  you could also update the dhcp client config to force ddns
<zoredache> you could also install a DNS server on your router, and just set it all to be 127.0.0.1 and set the forwarders on the dns server
<leche> hey, i got some issues with shutting down xfce and my panel... the logout dialog doesnt appear if i click on the small red arrow, theres just a dialog for closing the panel. at startup i dont have a panel, even if i shutdown -P now
<t105> hi everybody, i have a question about installing xubuntu on a dell t105 server... which doesn't do because of sata issues ... ;] am i right here? (#ubuntu seems crowded)
<t105> well... what to add? i've got the alternate x64 cd, it starts, but when it comes to booting, it says "can't find cdrom". cd is obviously there. but the installer doesn't get that right and moans "insert cd" ;/
<zoredache> just out of curiosity what will the server be for?
<zoredache> is the cdrom sata as well?
<t105> yep
<t105> there's nothing else in it, 2 sata disks and one dvd
<t105> which is internally labeled a, b, and c for the cd drive
<leche> hey zoredache :-)
<zoredache> and you say the model is a t105?
<t105> yes
<t105> poweredge
<t105> arrived today ;)
<t105> planning as a small business server with soft-raid
<deeps> if you dont mind my asking, why xubuntu?
<deeps> ...as a server...
<t105> not sure if { |k|x}ubuntu installers differ in some way?
<t105> well - i dont need much
<t105> shouldn't it ?
<zoredache> generally I would suggest a server with no gui at all
<deeps> indeed, im under the impression that xubuntu is a desktop os
<leche> right ^^
<zoredache> so an ubuntu cli only install
<deeps> and there isn't a server relese of it
<t105> well, there will be lokal work also to do
<t105> ;-)
<leche> well, all you need is ssh
<t105> it's not locked in some storage room, it's... und the desktop ;)
<leche> dont walk, use ssh :-P
<t105> well... i would
<t105> but if you suggest, (x)ubuntu wouldn't fit... what else?
<leche> i got some probs with my desktop xfce..
<t105> i used suse before
<leche> as a server=
<leche> ?
<t105> well it will be mainly for data, but sometime i'm planning to install postgres
<leche> im running a ubuntu command line server
<leche> works fine for me
<t105> yay okay, but i can't even install, you see ;)
<zoredache> t105: do you have a connection to the internet on the server?  You might give the netinstall disk a shot
<t105> it just doesnt get the cd drive correctly
<t105> hm
<zoredache> that is why I am suggesting the net install. after the initial boot it doesn't even try to use the cd
<zoredache> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<leche> or, if your cd drive completly is crashed, try an usb stick (if its supported)
<zoredache> I suspect I would also double check to see if it works on the 32 bit version
<t105> no the drive isn't crashed. it's /dev/scd1 and (after pressing f1 for help, i saw this message) it can't be mounted
<t105> hm... netboot... let's see if it is supported...
<t105> btw, it is 2 nvidia ck804 controllers
<leche> zoredache, any idea to solve my shutdown problem?
<zoredache> leche: not really, no
<leche> :-/ ok, but thx for reading :-)
<t105> hm, seems no net boot option present
<t105> a wait
<t105> i can enable pxe...
<t105> hm but that won't be cool anyway, if the cd is not supported? i wonder if the drives will be afterall!
<zoredache> eh?  I wasn't suggesting a pxe install I was sugging using the mini iso to install.  a pxe install is needlessly complex
<t105> hm, which one is that?
<zoredache> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<leche> zoredache, which is the session management file in xfce?
<leche> (i mean, the autostart file)
<zoredache> autostart stuff is in .config/autostart/ I believe
<leche> thx
<t105> ok i'll try that! is the x64 release already save for use?
<t105> hm.. these are ubuntu-minimals. is there a chance i can install xubuntu with that?
<zoredache> yes
<zoredache> one of the boot options will be to install a commmand-line only system
<zoredache> if/when you get the command line only system installed
<leche> zoredache, where are things like the panel started?
<zoredache> then simply login and do an 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop'
<t105> ok thanks!
<t105> still, anyway: will there probably be controller issues?
<t105> i know dell supports sles and red cap
<zoredache> t105: I don't know.  If the minimal cd doesn't see your drive, then would either newer, or older cd
<t105> ;)
<zoredache> newer first.   It is possible the kernel in hardy may have support for your controller...
<zoredache> if i was really persistant I would go get the kernel source and .config for redhat, then repackage it for ubuntu
<t105> they supplied a "build and update" utility cd. when booting it (some linux!, hehe) they give an option to install a system. guess what? win-xy, rh and sles. maybe these can't do it on their own, too. *fear*
<t105> so, obviously linux is possible, at least their the cd boots
<zoredache> well the xubuntu cd boots
<t105> mine?
<zoredache> t105: you said it booted right?  but that the installer couldn't remount it
<t105> yes
<t105> at least...
<t105> well i come to the loader with those options
<t105> but anything i try gets blown after the script tries to load the cdrom driver
<t105> maybe the installer doesn't support sata, or isn't configured. so, maybe it's a bug? ;)
<leche> zoredache, whats the process for the session manager in xfce? and, why dont i have a ~/,xsession file
<leche> i think it has something to do with my session manager
<zoredache> leche: don't know
<leche> zoredache, ok, ill stop bothering you now ^^
<zoredache> you might look in .cache/sessions
<zoredache> I suspect if I couldn't figure something weird out like you are describing I would setup a second account and try logging into it
<zoredache> if the second account didn't have problems I would start comparing stuff between the two homedirectories
<t105> question: which install option should i use with that mini-cd? i want to make a raid1....
<t105> or ist that asked later
<t105> "cli" or "install"
<leche> zoredache, thx, that sounds like a good algorithm
<zoredache> use cli
<zoredache> parititioning is common to all choices
<t105> whew
<t105> we're at "dhcp" ... looks good so far! ;)
<t105> well, what's confusing... manual partitioning... but there's no raid option....
<zoredache> you have to create a partition on each drive... there is a choice to set the type.  you need to set the type for use by raid
<zoredache> you also should create a small ~150MB partition at the start of both drives
<t105> it shows scsi1 (sda) and scsi2 (sdb) ---? is that right, since they are ata drives.. or is that due to sata interface
<zoredache> t105: recent kernsl show drives on many new sata and ide controllers as scsi devices
<t105> okay i just wondered =)
<t105> oh.. and under sda there are two lines:
<t105> nr. 1 primary 57 mb k fat16 /media/sda1
<zoredache> t105: don't worry about it too much. it shouldn't matter.  If you really are interrested you could go dig into the kernel source
<t105> nr. 2 primary 2.2 gb b k fat32 /media/sda2
<zoredache> t105: yes there are probably existing partitions.  If you highlight the dirve and press enter, it should ask you if you want to create a new parition table
<zoredache> or you could just delete the existing parititions
<t105> does that mean, i have some preinstalled partitions
<t105> ah
<t105> i think it's dells services stuff
<zoredache> the fat16 parition is probably the dell recover partition.
<t105> yep
<zoredache> you could leave it there if you wanted
<t105> but that affects the size ... doesn't it? raid must be equal sized?
<zoredache> they don't have to be equal, but you will only get to use the ammount available on the smallest member
<zoredache> you could leave some free space on the other drive
<t105> hm okay
<zoredache> you probably don't need it though
<zoredache> I always remove them on my dell servers.  everything that is on the partition is also on one of the resource cds that came with the computer
<t105> just don't know IF i need it... i guess this is works together with their update-tool-cd in some way
<t105> ah.. okay.. then: *blast*
<zoredache> it is usually just there diagnostic tools
<t105> yeah and they're pretty... useless? just some ram testing
<t105> you mentioned that small 150 mb partition... shall that be fat16? what will that be, /boot?
<zoredache> that will be ext3 for boot
<zoredache> grub is an easier bootloader to work with, but it doesn't like booting off a raid
<t105> hm i've heard the like... which one will be used?
<zoredache> sorry?  which what will be what?
<t105> i mean, will grub be used ?
<zoredache> grub will be used if you create a seperate /boot.  If you don't, then it will use lilo
<zoredache> what freaks me out about lilo, is that every kernel update causes a re-write of the boot-sector
<zoredache> I have had that kill computers several times
<t105> so should i not create a separate boot partition (on both drives)?
<t105> or create on both and use grub anyway
<zoredache> you should create a small partition ~150mb on at least one of the drives...  you can create one on each if you like
<t105> and sda1 will be ext3, mounted /boot, boot-flag: yes, no mount options... ok?
<zoredache> yes
<t105> ok, and on the second drive.... well... mountpoint /boot, tooo? or leave /
<zoredache> no, just change the mount point to nothing
<zoredache> or /boot2 or something
<t105> ok. thanks so far... ah wait, the raid stuff will come later, right?
<zoredache> you are still on the partitioner screen aren't you?
<t105> yep
<zoredache> after your /boot partition, you should create a new parition on each drive where you will put the raid parition
<t105> i've confugured sda2 pri 239 gb for / and a 10gb swap on both disks
<zoredache> just go to t105 that isn't what you wanted to do
<t105> yeah i see ;)
<zoredache> so sda1 should be the boot... select the your sda2 parition
<t105> there was that "auto" option that created these
<t105> so there are 3 partitions on each disk, sda1, sda2, sda5 and sdb1, sdb2, sdb5
<t105> sda1 is /boot and bootable
<zoredache> sda1 is right..  after that, select your sda2 paritition
<t105> ok
<zoredache> one of the options says something like filesystem
<t105> yes
<t105> its ext3 now
<zoredache> select that, then hit enter... towards the bottem of the list there should be a choice for raid
<t105> should it be volume for raid?
<zoredache> something like that, yes
<t105> the other option is lvm but thats not what i want i guess
<zoredache> no
<t105> and sdb2 th like, right?
<zoredache> yes, make all the partitions except the first be raid
<t105> even the 2 swap partitions?
<t105> or should they be deleted
<zoredache> you could raid the swap partitions
<zoredache> or you could have two seperate swap parititoons
<zoredache> I am not sure exactly what happens if drive fails though
<t105> just don't know if the kernel will like that ;)
<zoredache> probably badness...  Of course since it is software raid... you'll probably get badness anyway
<zoredache> software raid doesn't do much to insulate you from the failure... it just makes sure your data is good
<zoredache> so you may be fine to just leave them a two seperate swap partitions
<zoredache> it doesn't matter much, you should be able to change that later
<j_fox> Pardon me, but I am encountering a 100% repeatable (on my system) crash in ubiquity on the xubuntu 7.10 i386 install liveCD, when I enter a particular partition scheme in on the install script. I was wondering if anyone happened to be fluent in the ubiquity program enough to tell me if this is a known problem in this version of ubiquity or a new bug which needs submitted in the bug tracking system for xubuntu, and also if this is due to my 
<t105> i just read that raiding swap is one of a good idea....
<j_fox> t105: I dont know about linux, but in windows, if you have just a bunch of drives with a swap file on each one, windows automatically uses the least busy drive for the swap data it needs to write, so using RAID actually would slow that down... again this is windows Im speaking of, not linux.
<t105> hm.. raiding may actually slow down
<t105> but at least the system doesn't go down, if one swap is broken. that's some kind of a trade-off, i think..
<j_fox> if you have a drive going south the data in swap is not going to be your primary concern unless you are running a large business, yes?
<t105> well... not that large, but it's a 24/7 system that shouldn't "beep" at night when i am asleep ;)
<j_fox> I run several systems like that. if you don't want the beeps, then you need to stay away from hardware RAID for one. Ive had raid failure alarm go off and wake me up before x.x
<j_fox> if you dont like a reboot beep, then it's a piece of cake to remove the piezo speaker from the system case - or mobo if it is integrated. and if its a home server, a spontaneous reboot to a functional system (from a hard crash) is better then a continuous alarm.
<deeps> better yet, dont keep servers in the bedroom
<j_fox> true that.
<t105> *hrhr*
<t105> no, the "beep" was a placeholder
<t105> it could be just a console output: "unhappy. gonna die. bye, paps"
<j_fox> more on the subject, why are you worried so much about keeping data when something is corrupting it? especially in a home server situation I would be much, much more worried about the reason the data was being corrupted in the first place then recovering swap data if its gone south.
<j_fox> I find little sense in what people seem to do on the most part, for example, someone buying a bargain basement $10 power supply and then putting three $100+ hard drives in it so they can raid their data.
<j_fox> or not running the server off of a line filtering UPS
<j_fox> prevent the corruption in the first place, dont worry about recovering from it as much.
<TheSheep> and make backups :)
<j_fox> to me thats part of preventing the corruption in the first place.
<j_fox> but you dont need to back up swap data...
<t105> well, i was just exploring, how to prepare the partitions in the installer for use with raid 1. now that question arose, how to deal with swap: create a second pair of raid-volumes, or 2 separate swap partitions
<TheSheep> there are two kinds of people: those who make backups, and those who will be making backups
<j_fox> Pardon me, but I am encountering a 100% repeatable (on my system) crash in ubiquity on the xubuntu 7.10 i386 install liveCD, when I enter a particular partition scheme in on the install script. I was wondering if anyone happened to be fluent in the ubiquity program enough to tell me if this is a known problem in this version of ubiquity or a new bug which needs submitted in the bug tracking system for xubuntu, and also if this is due to my 
<j_fox> I actually am much more of the school of thought of node-based computing, when you need data enough to do more then a hard drive with a backup or two of it.
<TheSheep> j_fox: there was one bug where thunar volman was mounting the partitions and preventing their formatting
<j_fox> check out the archive.org petabox. a think of a hive of worker bees, cooperative storage. data is stored in fragments across the worker bee nodes.
<TheSheep> j_fox: try disabling the volman
<j_fox> TheSheep: I already did that ;)
<j_fox> I noticed that bug when I was using xubuntu 7.04 and I do that every time I install with a liveCD where there were already partitions on the dirve.
<j_fox> thanks though
<TheSheep> j_fox: other than that, I'm afraid you'd have to search the bug database
<j_fox> yeah... Im horrid at searching is the problem.
<j_fox> ah well. I guess Ill just have to go with another more common partitioning scheme.
<TheSheep> j_fox: or use the alternate cd
<j_fox> The problem is the same with the text installer. I have both.
<TheSheep> j_fox: or leave room and add other partitions later
<j_fox> the odd part is Debian Etch will do them just fine,
<TheSheep> not that old
<TheSheep> odd
<TheSheep> ubuntu stable is still as stable as debian testing ;)
<j_fox> That's just it, the way I need to set it up to have what I want it can't wait (to my knowledge) until after Ive installed
<j_fox> the problem I have with debian is it feels like most of the other linucies, cobbled together and falling apart at the seams.  Try installing and getting nvidia 3D acceleration. you cant without getting out of X but it doesnt have an easy way of doing that. then you run into the whole problem of having to go to the console to install the nvidia binaries. Talk about troglodytic and just plain poor design
<t105> *argh* it moans that there is no /root entry. well, i cant enter it with the "raid volume" option
<j_fox> if I was you I would run JBOD and set up a near-raid snapshot backup scheme.
<t105> there are just 2 lines: use as raid volume and boot y/n
<j_fox> basically making the second hard drive as a near-realtime (every few hours) live snapshot of the main, which is able to become primary should the primary fail I.E. bootable flag set et al
<j_fox> if you want raid, that's honestly almost raid depending on how it's set up, and a lot more robust in certain situations
<j_fox> and if you are after performance, if you balance the load right across mounts and physical drives, a jbod system can be better performing.
<j_fox> granted not by a lot but still]
<t105> zoredache: didn't you tell me to create sda&b2 not with ext3 but with that raid option?
<j_fox> AHA! the crash happens whenever I create a primary partition with the dont_use filesystem option. that's why I keep getting it.
<t105> j_fox: well, there are just 2 drives, and as i don't want a hardware raid (try replacing THAT if it goes down, and they go down)
<j_fox> yes I am *NOT* a fan of hardware RAID either.
<j_fox> but the issue remains, what do you hope to get out of software RAID that you cannot get out of two individual drives?
<t105> however, i.. "just wanted a simple raid 1"... hell ;)
<TheSheep> j_fox: you don't manage many servers, do you :)
<j_fox> there is no such thing as simple raid.
<j_fox> TheSheep: I have in the past. I have found that for NON BUSINESS systems raid is entirely too much trouble
<t105> well raid 1 is "just mirroring"... but even that can go wrong.
<j_fox> when it comes to businesses and mission critical apps, then yes, hardware raid becomes a must.
<j_fox> but I prefer distributed filesystems and volume shadow copies.
<t105> but then the controller cost 10 servers that i just have right here ;)
<j_fox> more RAIS then RAID - redundant array of independant/inexpensive systems
<j_fox> I used to have a DPT PM2865U3 back in the day with 128MB cache ram. it cost me a pretty penny, and I had a 12 disc RAID 50 array on it.
<j_fox> that's the card that when ADAPTEC bought out DPT they renamed it the 3200S card and sold it as their own.
<t105> with their own bugs? ;)
<j_fox> actually no, they inhereted a lot of the bugs from DPT's firmware. they prettymuch used it with their logo... and actually used that firmware to base some later cards off of.
<t105> sounds perfect for critical data
<j_fox> it was actually a very good card as long as you knew its' exintricities.
<j_fox> t105: what I dont get is why you are so hooked on the idea of having a raid1 volume on the system...
<t105> well... for tha data to be more protected if one disk fails, maybe?
<j_fox> more protected then hourly snapshotting?
<j_fox> or what if a power failure happens when the discs are writing... then both can be lost.
<t105> the power will be taken care of ;)
<j_fox> good. too many people don't run at least a line-interactive UPS.
<t105> and many don't know they have to change batteries rather often ;)
<j_fox> LOL! definitely true!
<j_fox> ive seen UPSes with 10 year old batteries O.o
<t105> lucky those packs didn't start "flowing"... acid on the floor is only good for dancing, i guess ;)
<j_fox> thats why I started carrying baking soda around in my tech bag.
<t105> lol
<j_fox> I had to use it a few times.
<j_fox> Im actually looking at getting some SAFT electric vehicle batteries for mine, they are the only big maker of NICAD batteries in the size needed for this.
<t105> so coming back to raid. i couldn't make it with the installer right the way, because the partitions had no filesystem and no mount point. so / is on sda2 for now. i hope i can change it later to raid?
<zoredache> t105: make it for raid..
<zoredache> t105: I don't want to be frustrated at you, but it would be good if you scroll back and look at what I had told you...
<t105> i tried, but the installer didn't let me. it said - "no root mount point selected, go change that before proceeding"
<t105> mom
<zoredache> I said.  make the two identical volumes on each drive... make sure they are set to for raid
<zoredache> then a NEW option will show up in the paritioner menu to setup raid
<j_fox> AHA! I didn't even realize what you meant by that until now
<zoredache> choose that item, and you will get set what type of raid you want, choose member volumes, etc.
<zoredache> after that a new drive will appear in the partitioner
<t105> oiips
<t105> ii==oo
<j_fox> dont feel so bad, I didnt get what zoredache was saying either >.<
<t105> i didn't see that option... well ok it didn't bark at me so i was blind
<zoredache> :/
 * j_fox strikes her dumb blonde look
<j_fox> sorry zoredache it wasnt what you said I think both of us just didnt see what you meant.
<t105> now it started installing, i had to reboot. shooting at midnight ;)
<j_fox> hm. you must be... somewhere far away from me. LOL never been good with timezones.
<t105> well.... there is a part in my memory that's completely erased. the part about modems and slow connections ;)
<t105> well.... gmt+1
<t105> it's around midnight
<j_fox> gmt+5 aka EST here.
<t105> maybe i just forgot some special spells or something... #66: never set up a server at midnight
<j_fox> shouldnt that be after midnight? because they turn into gremlins? :p
<t105> #67: or use dry lunatic-grass powder
<j_fox> er...or is EST gmt-5
<t105> #67b: fairy-tears will do, too
<j_fox> must be -5
<j_fox> ok nice to meet you all, it's been a plearure, but the install is done, so I'm ditching this livecd session to config my install.
<j_fox> pleasure even
<t105> bye bye ;-)
<t105> and  a good evening(?)
<j_fox> later :) and thanks for the conversation
<j_fox> yeah its 5pmish here :) good night to you!
<j_fox> ooh 6pm
<t105> well, the option was there ;-D
<t105> now it's formatting etc.
<t105> zoredache: thank you very much so far!!!
<zoredache> t105: you don't happen to know about building debian source packages do you?
<t105> no, not at all... you mean compiling or developing?
<zoredache> I am trying to take a tar.gz package, and build a .deb out of it
<t105> hm no, sorry, completely not my area... i was already puzzled with rpm's that didn't work the other day...
<zoredache> so I can install it on tons of servers...  I am trying to not do it the lazy way where you just manuall compile and build a binary package...
<t105> i would ask mr. google ;)
<t105> hm.. wasn't there some sort of deployment project?
<zoredache> I am... he isn't being helpful...  The biggest problem is that the program I am trying to debify has tons of hard coded paths all over the place
<t105> hm maybe go brutal an grep (or sed?) that stuff...
<t105> maybe write some programme that reads all that strings and tests them
<t105> and then replaces them in a new package?
<t105> there could be som magic regexp for that?
<t105> i'm just a 4g programmer, but i would read that file(s) in, create some kind of virtual file system (with all found and matching strings) in memory, and let you manipulate that tree, and after that the files would be combined back together
<t105> depends on how the strings are coded (null-terminated or whatever)
<t105> so the package doesn't get blown if stringlength differs
<t105> zoredache: there is a message "debootstrap warning"... failure with configuring base packages. this will be attempted 5 times.
<t105> around 70% comes that message... it's so fast i cant read what is going wrong
<t105> sorry 48% comes first error, and right after "console ..." the second time
<t105> init..rd and init ram fs or something like that
<t105> just can't install, it keeps throwing me out to that install menu
<t105> is there a way to fin out, which part goes wrong and why.. whilst installing base system?
<t105> something is wrong with ramfs-tools
#xubuntu 2008-02-08
<metguru> hey all! I am having problem with the X window system, and was wondering what command I would use to configure the x window system.
<gamechief> hello can anyone help me
<gamechief> /#Xubunyu
<gamechief> #xubuntu
<zoredache> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gamechief> anyone here
<gamechief> anyone there
<deeps> ask a question, thoes who know the answer may emerge from the woodwork when you do
<deeps> lol
<t105> well - netinstall turns out to be a complete mess ;(
<Danger_> is there a support chan for the eee pc
<j1mc> hi all - would someone with a default "interfaces" file be willing to post their /etc/init.d/network/interfaces file to pastebin?
<Danger_> dont think mine is in there
<Danger_> is there a support chan for the eee pc
<j1mc> Danger_: i'm sorry, but the file is in /etc/network/interfaces
<j1mc> would you mind posting yours to pastebin?
<Danger_> auto lo
<Danger_> iface lo inet loopback
<Danger_> thats it
<j1mc> heh... ok.  thanks.
<Danger_> not worth pastebin
<j1mc> Danger_: have you tried something like #eeepc
<Danger_> thats what i aM ON
<Danger_> right now
<j1mc> oh... ok.  this is the #xubuntu channel, tho
<Danger_> thats what i am running
<Danger_> there is a distribution foir the eee-pc
<Danger_> google xxxubuntu eee-pc
<pizzaboy> hi. i'm on ubuntu. i wanted to make some changes to the menu. but i can't see where. can anybody help me?
<pizzaboy> i want to change the actual menu items, like rename 'Network' to possibly 'Internet'
<pizzaboy> i already looked in /usr/share/applications but that doesn't let you change category names
<j1mc> pizzaboy: are you on Xubuntu or Ubuntu
<pizzaboy> xubuntu
<j1mc> pizzaboy: there's a menu editor, but . . . it's not perfect.
<pizzaboy> oh, no.
<j1mc> Settings > menu editor.
<pizzaboy> that doesn't let you do it.
<pizzaboy> it just has 'include' where all your applications are
<j1mc> yeah, it does, but . . . you have to use it to open up a separate file that contains the menu information.
<j1mc> and then, the changes you make don't really stick like they should.  :(
<pizzaboy> how do i do that?
<pizzaboy> well there must be a way
<pizzaboy> to rename categories, add new ones
<pizzaboy> move stuff between them
<pizzaboy> etc.
<j1mc> pizzaboy: i'm pretty sure that the only way to make the changes stick is to change the information in the .desktop files.
<j1mc> believe me, i've tried.
<j1mc> http://j1m.net/images/alt_menu1_small.png
<j1mc> i tried changing up the menus, but every time i did, they would get reset after i did some updates.
<Danger_> what is the file thast is editd by the autosart applications
<j1mc> Danger_: good question . . . i'm not sure.
<pizzaboy> oooh, yeah
<pizzaboy> that makes sense. updates would put it right back
<pizzaboy> =\
<pizzaboy> ok, that answers my question
<Danger_> i have two instances of the camera controll
<Danger_> icon
<pizzaboy> epic lulz
<j1mc> the changes need to be made in the .desktop files for xubuntu, at least in it's current setup.
<pizzaboy> i enjoy epic lulz on a daily basis
<Danger_> and yes the eee-pc keys are tiny
<pizzaboy> is there no synaptic in xubuntu?
<pizzaboy> or anything similar?
<Danger_> ys  there is synaptic
<pizzaboy> not under settings
<Danger_> syste
<Danger_> m
<j1mc> bbiab
<AzMoo> Hey, I've got an ltsp setup in my office here that's working great, but when I take the client off-site to another one of our branches it wont finish booting. It gets the IP and the boot image, shows the Ubuntu loading splash, and then drops to a blank screen (completely blank, like the monitor's turned off). If I ctrl+alt+f1 then I can see a linux console so it's obviously booted and stopped. Does anybody know where I should be looking?
<ubuntu> hey. how do i select the packages that i would like to install when installing xubuntu for the first time?
<ubuntu> i didn't get a prompt for that when using the live cd...
<ubuntu> wow, i got the nick ubuntu. i guess the live cd defaults to that...
<AzMoo> ubuntu: it sure does. I'm pretty sure you can't select packages at install. After installation is when you configure that stuff.
<ubuntu> so, i HAVE to install the packages it comes with, and then remove them later on.
<ubuntu> that seems silly
<ubuntu> and not as clean
<ubuntu> when i remove all those programs
<ubuntu> alright, thanks anyways.
<ubuntu> bye bye
<blake__> this is really weird. i'm not getting any sound in xubuntu. it uses the system beep as if it has no audio driver, but in firefox flash movies have sound.
<blake__> programs like pidgin have no sound though...
<sulle> hey annyone here?
<soldats> very few
<newbie_00> hi all
<newbie_00> is there any one know default user and password for xubuntu ?
<daurnimator> uh
<daurnimator> you make it during install
<kwhk> .......
<maxamillion> ?
<kwhk> it's simply too quiet .....
<maxamillion> kwhk: it often is
<maxamillion> kwhk: on one hand we can interpret that as good news, on the other ... as bad ... all depends on how you look at it :)
<kwhk> maxamillion: oh yes, you're right.
<kwhk> maxamillion:  other rooms, like ubuntu, gnumeric, are not as quiet as this one.
<kwhk> maxamillion: do u use pidgin?
<maxamillion> kwhk: very true, and part of me says its because they have a much larger user base which i'm sure plays a big part in that fact but at the same time i like to think we have less issues here
<maxamillion> kwhk: yes, but not for irc
<kwhk> maxamillion: do u need to type "kwhk" yourself when u talk to me?
<maxamillion> kwhk: nope, just type k and then hit the tab key
<kwhk> maxamillion: oh yes, thanks.
<maxamillion> kwhk: i use irssi because i'm somewhat of a command line junkie
<kwhk> maxamillion: i was so stupid.
<maxamillion> kwhk: naw, no worries
<deeps> that's not very smart
<deeps> i just used the software update manager to apply some updates
<deeps> which included a new kernel
<deeps> and there's nothing warning me that i need to reboot for the changes to take effect
<deeps> instead leaving me to believe that my system is safe
<kwhk> deeps: if i remember correctly, there was an icon appearing at the right-top corner telling me that i need to reboot the system to effect the changes.
<kwhk> deeps: that was an icon with two blue arrows.
<maxamillion> deeps: do you know for how many years that feature never existed ... that is something that package managers only started doing in the last 8-12 months
<maxamillion> ?
<deeps> windows does it *-)
<maxamillion> windows also makes you reboot after installing a driver for _anything_
<maxamillion> but we are by no means going to begin a windows vs. gnu/linux flamefest in this channel
<kwhk> maxamillion: u still there?
<maxamillion> kwhk: yeah
<maxamillion> kwhk: i'm at work so i kinda come and go ... but i'm here at the moment
<maxamillion> kwhk: what's up?
<kwhk> maxamillion: i have one question about thunar. it doesn't show exactly the date and time of the file modified. instead, it tells only like today, yesterday, wednesday, ... .  right?
<maxamillion> kwhk: i think there is a setting to change that
<maxamillion> brb
<leche> yes its really quiet here... its hard to get the questions you asl answered
<sigma_1234> is xubuntu really faster than ubuntu?
<sigma_1234> i find it alot more cluttered
<excalibas> hello, i am trying to share the internet connection fom my xubuntu machine to my xbox, can someone point me to the right direction please?
<excalibas> i have internet on my xubuntu (wlan0 with ndiswrapper) and i can connect to the xbox (lan ftp) how can i "bridge" the internet connection?
<zoredache_> you only have one network interface?
<maxamillion> excalibas: there is a firewall application called firestarter (its in the repositories and you can install via apt-get/aptitude/synaptic/etc.) and it has a built in graphical tool that will do that for you as well as handle configuring the dhcp server for the xbox to connect to
<excalibas> zoredache, i have wireless and wired
<zoredache> and the wired interface is connecting to the xbox?
<excalibas> yes, i can ftp with wired and internet with wireless i will try firestarter
<little_richard> I've lost the audio in Xubuntu, can somenore help me?
<gastaufdemast> test
<yish> hello
<yish> anyone there?
<maxamillion> yish: hi
<yish> oh hi maximilion
<yish> you're the only one on here?
<maxamillion> yish: its possible that i'm the only one not idle
<yish> oh ok.
<yish> I'm relatively new to IRC.
<yish> so if they are idle they can't see the conversation?
<maxamillion> yish: they can still see the conversation, they just probably aren't active on their computers right now or not paying attention to the channel
<yish> ok
<yish> are you one of the developers of xubuntu? or do developers monitor this list?
<yish> Also what are the best times of day with the most activity on this channel?
<maxamillion> yish: i used to be a contributor developer, but not an "official" one ... i don't have the time for it anymore, but some of the developers do monitor here from time to time
<maxamillion> yish: why do you ask?
<Sadie> hi.. on my applications menu the "Quit" button used to give me a list of options on what i wanted to do.. it now just logs me off.. any idea why it does this?
<duck_> what filesystem should a bootable xubuntu usb drive use?
<manchicken> So, are folks playing around on Hardy yet?
<yish> hi
<yish> i'm back
<yish> is there an irc channel where I can talk to the developers of xubuntu?
<yish> I am blind
<yish> and I want to use xubuntu
<yish> but the Orca screen reader doesn't work with it as of now
<yish> orca uses at-spi for accessibility
<yish> also are there any audio games for xubuntu?
<manchicken> I don't think so...
<manchicken> I think there may be some of the old-time text-based games in the repository that would work in the terminal with Orca.
<manchicken> But that's the closest thing I can think of with that.
<yish> audio games have no pictures, graphics or animation in them. blind people play them using sounds only. sounds in the stereo field for example, I have to center an enemy in order to kil it. every keypress in the game usually talks where applicable and uses stereo and volume changes to play games. but there are no audio games for ubuntu or xubuntu
<manchicken> I don't think so, have you tried happypenguin.org?
<yish> I would like to talk to the developers of xubuntu about orca, audio games and things because I bet xubuntu would run really fast on my system with 512mb ram 2.0 ghz processor and 80gig hard drive
<t105> hm... just found a bug in a xfce-addin... dunno how it is called in english, maybe quicklaunch? it apparently is french origin.. well i inserted an item, but didn't enter the right command... then saved and *poof* all my menubars disappeared
<t105> well... i guess i need to locate the config file for this.. but... where to look?
<ronin_> Testing....testing...
<ronin_> Anyone here have some suggestions for irc clients
<ronin_> Bitchx seems to run in terminal by default... I
<ronin_> I'm not sure how best to use the gtk gui for it
<ronin_> exit
<t105> something is realy broken... there are no task- /menubars visible. the panel configuration does not start... i found the config files and the panels.xml, removed quicklauncher and its rc ... restarted... but no luck
<t105> .xsession-errors states "WARNING **: xfce4-panel is not running
<t105> and earlier: "WARNING **: Can't find the xfce-panel menu to popup
<groove> im having trouble getting most websites to look right. wikipedia looks like the text is double spaced, and google will look tiny. extreme size differences between different websites. ive tried multiple dpi's and system fonts. any advice?
<groove> i also set different fonts in firefox and set minimum font size
#xubuntu 2008-02-09
<yish> hello
<ohp> hi
<ohp> anyone here install the eeepc ubuntu iso?
<ohp> live iso
<soldats> ohp: i know some people in #ubuntu have try asking for support there?
<soldats> !hi | yish
<ubotu> yish: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<ohp> thx
<deadnecro> hey just wondering if there is anyone online atm that could help me with formatting my new hard drive
<the_alamo> can someone tell me if GimpNet is down...  i have been trying to connect to #epiphany all day but i can't; so either something is wrong with the server or my computer and i am trying to narrow it down/
<J-_> irc.gimpnet.net?
<J-_> still trying to connect.
<maxamillion> the_alamo: it appears their network is down
<the_alamo> thanks for checking!!
<the_alamo> hopefully they get it up and running soon.
<j1solutions> hello
<j1solutions> anhyone here?
<maxamillion> j1solutions: i am ... kinda
<j1solutions> ah, ok
<j1solutions> anyone that can help with a very slow boot in 7.10?
<j1solutions> fresh install
<Atyab^Girl> hello everyone
<Atyab^Girl> hope anyone of you could help me with my prob
<Atyab^Girl> i'm having trouble setting up my connection on the pc! i use 'sudo pppoeconf" and set it up.. when am done only gaim opens up though i cant browse the net something to do with my DNS i guess since if i get a resolved site's ip i could get into it
<Voyage_> i want to use a proxy for every protocol and port, specially for 80 and 8080 for all applications. how can i setup it?
<Voyage_> i want to use a proxy for every protocol and port, specially for 80 and 8080 for all applications. how can i setup it?
<Voyage_> i have the proxy ip
<siggjen> you should look into iptables
<Voyage_>  how can i use a proxy for downloads by adept package manager?
<hyakuhei> Hey all, There is some service running in Gnome that picks up my media buttons that isn't running in Xfce... any ideas ? (I have volume hotkeys and media playback hotkeys - Dell Vostro1400)
<Voyage_> how can i make adept package manager to use a proxy on port 8080?
<siggjen> use iptables
<Voyage_> how
<Voyage_> well iam in kubuntu. let say apt. or lets say i want all applications to use my.ip.proxy.net:8080  . how to do it?
<siggjen> google proxy iptables
<siggjen> you should find lots of examples
 * Voyage_ waits for an answer
<Voyage_> ok
<Voyage_>  i did that and i can browse by my.proxy.com:8080 but i can use other apps like apt. that still uses port80.............
<siggjen> you did alter iptables?
<Voyage_> no
<Voyage_> how to do that
<siggjen> strange that no hit on google could tell you
<Voyage_> any one have any info about ircd apps?
<siggjen> irc daemons?
<Voyage_> i cant compare hybrid ratbox and inspircd . need max stability/security and max features. and easy one.. any suggestions?
<Voyage_> ya
<Voyage_> ?
<Voyage_> ?
<Voyage_> how muchdollars will cost me for a minimum dedi server?
<th0r> Voyage_, you can make a server out of just about any computer....it is a good way to recycle older computers
<PsynoKhi0> Hi, is anyone familiar with the Load_Cycle_Count issue here?
<Ven]n^> ive installed planetpenguin-racer with apt-get but nothing happens when i click on it in the menu.. any ideas?
<Ven]n^> *** ppracer error: Couldn't initialize video: No video mode large enough for 800x600 (Success)
<Ven]n^> solved it
<age6racer> Hi all I'm having trouble with my desktop. xfce can't seem to keep control of it and as soon as I change it back it just loses it again. I have no icons or right click menus it's really annoying.
<soldats> are you sure your saving sessions on logout. make sure you have the "allow xfce to manage the desktop" and the "save sessions on logout" checked then log out then in and check
<soldats> hmm i hate it when people ask a question the leave within a few minutes of no answer
<Noob_J> Hello!
<Noob_J> I'll be installing Gutsy on my old Compaq pentium II in an hour or so and I was wondering if Compiz Fuision is already loaded into Gutsy as I've read.
<Dave> When I put by system into standby mode and come back out of it, by wireless connection does not work.  I am useing a static IP with wpa2 personal connection.  any advise?
<nikolam> I had the same problem with my USD ADSL modem under linux. I fixed it with making 1. script for shutting down connection and its device device and 2. script for turning device and connection back on. Next, you can make it part of standby/resume script and also you can make them as commands so you can start them manually (+x in /usr/sbin)
<march> Hallo :D
<leche> Hallo March
<PsynoKhi0> Hi, is anyone here familiar with the Load_Cycle_Count issue on laptops?
<Angelus_> Hi all!
<Angelus_> Can anyone help me with a network problem? :)
<PsynoKhi0> Hi, maybe
<Angelus_> cool!
<Angelus_> well i guess you'll hate hearing this, but it was working fine yesterday
<Angelus_> i've got a xubuntu box set up with a wired ethernet connection
<Angelus_> i can't see the internet on it 0.o
<Angelus_> it looks like the DNS lookup is broken
<Angelus_> when i do pings with symbolic addresses nothing happens
<Angelus_> with IP addresses it returns 0 success, but at least it starts pinging
<Angelus_> i tried ifdown -a and ifup -a
<Angelus_> also i've tried setting the DNS server by hand in resolv.conf
<Angelus_> no joy
<Angelus_> any clue?
<PsynoKhi0> dhclient?
<PsynoKhi0> sudo dhclient eth0
<Angelus_> done.
<Angelus_> bound to a LAN ip
<Angelus_> it shows up on my router too
<Angelus_> lookups still borked
<siggjen> can you ping the router?
<Angelus_> zip
<Angelus_> no result
<siggjen> what ip did you get?
<siggjen> ifconfig
<Angelus_> 192.168.1.8
<Angelus_> i set it up on purpose on my router
<siggjen> sounds ok
<siggjen> and router is 192.168.1.1 ?
<Angelus_> something like that :)
<Angelus_> 192.168.1.254
<Angelus_> i'm on my mac on the wireless LAN
<Angelus_> and its working fine
<Angelus_> access the router ok as well
<Angelus_> i just checked my NAT tables on the router
<siggjen> you are sure the cables are ok and plugged in?
<Angelus_> yeah
<Angelus_> its connecting with the router
<siggjen> any firewall running?
<Angelus_> otherwise it wouldnt be getting the DHCP permanent address that i set
<Angelus_> its just a default xubuntu install
<siggjen> strange
<Angelus_> yeah
<Angelus_> you're right about it looking like a firewall problem
<Angelus_> 0.o
<Angelus_> any clue?
<siggjen> iptables -L
<Angelus_> ACCEPT 0 -- anywhere anywhere
<Angelus_> that's the chain for OUTPUT
<siggjen> try iptables -F
<siggjen> but sould be ok anyway
<Angelus_> nothing
<Angelus_> ...
<Angelus_> okay don't hit me, but i think i found the problem
<Angelus_> one sec
<siggjen> i believe that was several d:
<Angelus_> nope just one.
<Angelus_> stupid moblock on a rampage. i must have left it running last night.
<Angelus_> it was stopping everything :(
<siggjen> moblock?
<Angelus_> peerguardian alternative
<Angelus_> for linux
<Angelus_> gah
<Angelus_> must uninstall it
<siggjen> aaaah
<Angelus_> sorry
<Angelus_> <-- st00p0d
<siggjen> well it's got firewallish qualities d:
<Angelus_> * sigh *
<Angelus_> hrm
<Angelus_> ooh i remember
<Angelus_> where's the default system beep sound on xubuntu
<Angelus_> i have a software that's supposed to beep me when it receives an event from a telnet session
<Angelus_> but i can't find a place to set the default beep 0.o
<Angelus_> so its just. silence..
<siggjen> i like silence
<Angelus_> i need the beep
<Angelus_> :P
<siggjen> i start to understand that now d:
<Angelus_> sorry
<Angelus_> didn't mean to be rude
<Angelus_> but i've been trying to find a place to set the default system beep for hours
<siggjen> you're not rude
<Angelus_> xubuntu doens't have it for some reason
<siggjen> i'm not in xubuntu atm so i can't help you search
<Angelus_> oh
<Angelus_> :)
<PsynoKhi0> what should a script to turn of cpu frequency scaling when launching a specific app look like?
<PsynoKhi0> turn off*
<Angelus_> thanks siggjen :)
<Angelus_> now to fix the beepage and the silly moblock problem
<siggjen> good luck
<Angelus_> :)
<PsynoKhi0> darnit this harddrive stuff is getting on my nerves
<siggjen> harddrive?
<PsynoKhi0> yes, hdd in a laptop
<siggjen> well there should be a fix for that?
<PsynoKhi0> yes there should be however it's not working here, apparently
<PsynoKhi0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=591503
<siggjen> that's no good
<PsynoKhi0> the "hdparm -B 254 /dev/hda" has no effect, I still get a rapid increase in Load_Cycle_Count when the computer is idle
<PsynoKhi0> though I wonder if I should have hdparm activated under "Services"
<chris710> hi
<Angelus_> hi!
<chris710> how can i make konqueror the default file explorer?
<chris710> cos i downloaded it and i don't want thunar...
<chris710> ??
<march> Does anyone know if there exists a deb for Thunar 0.9? I'm running Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon. I tried to compile libexo but it didn't work :( So I can't compile Thunar...
<siggjen> march: try to install it from repositories instead of compiling yourself
<march> thanks - I'll try that :)
<siggjen> maybe it's in the hardy release
<march> Yes - it ist.
<siggjen> then you can either upgrade now and take instability, or just wait till it's finished
<Rayo> is there any way to add extra applets to the xfce panels? similar to third-party windows vista sidebar applications...
<soldats> rclick the panel and choose add
<Rayo> no...
<Rayo> is it possible to add third-party applets to that list?
<march> I'll better wait siggjen. :)
<WebGuest1> hello
<soldats> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<WebGuest1> Thanks.
<WebGuest1> I poped in looking for a quick answer to a probably stupid question
<Rayo> if you know it's stupid, please don't ask
<soldats> no, the ubuntu community prides itself helping everyone
<WebGuest1> I was trying out the Liver CD version of xubuntu 6.06.1 and I was just wondering if there were any temp files or anything that might be written to the HD
<WebGuest1> naw it's probably just stupid bucause I just over looked the answer inmy own searching
<Rayo> no.
<soldats> it runs from the livecd only
<Rayo> somebody ban him
<WebGuest1> cool didn't think it would but just wanted to check. Thanks
<soldats> np :)
<WebGuest1> What do most consider the best distro option for running from a CDRW or saving to another external source? Like Puppy.
<soldats> WebGuest1: anything you feel comfortable with
<Rayo> somebody plz ban him =\
<WebGuest1> why? theis is where your suposed to go for help...Right?
<Rayo> no, not that kind of help...
<soldats> WebGuest1: do you use xubuntu?
<WebGuest1> Ok sorry to bother. I know they are noobish questions but shit I've only been looking into this pretty much most of the day. soldats: I have the 6.06.1 distro today got it burnt and had it up and running. Just have not resigned to do a full install yet.
<WebGuest1> looked good and i had no problems launching. And about every program I would personally need is allready there. I was happy with it.
<soldats> awesome well i hope you stick with it.
<soldats> to be a little nicer about it. if you have a question directly related to xubuntu or ubuntu please ask here. if its a general question with linux id suggest asking in ##linux. no offense im glad your using xubuntu and i hope you continue on your learning curve
<soldats> WebGuest1: uhh thats to you^^
<WebGuest1> np
<Angelus_> hey guys
<Angelus_> anyone know where i can set the system beep?
<Angelus_> i have a piece of software that calls the default system beep but there's no sound because its not set
<Angelus_> and i can't find where its supposed to be set up in xubunty
<Angelus_> in xfce there's xfSound i think
<soldats> what app and system beep in what terminal?
<Angelus_> its a java app i wrote
<soldats> ahh
<Angelus_> its supposed to beep with the system beep
<Angelus_> because it calls the default sound bell
<Angelus_> but for some reason i can't find where in xubuntu this sound is set. and i think its disabled by default
<Angelus_> it works in KDE and gnome :(
<Angelus_> so its not an API thing
<WebGuest1> some of what I read today led me to believe that ubuntu or xubuntu could be set up to run from cd and save to flash drive. is that possible?
<soldats> WebGuest1: yes
<WebGuest1> cool.
<Angelus_> WebGuest1: yes. there's eeexubuntu which can do it for you automatically as well
<soldats> Angelus_: gotcha. i think at one point i set my system bell to off but i cant remember where.
<Angelus_> soldats: nod. Kinda frustrating
<soldats> wish i could be more help. have you asked in #xfce yet
<WebGuest1> All right thank you both for putting up with me.
<soldats> WebGuest1: no problem
<HipShot> Hello?
<soldats> hi
<Angelus_> hi
<Angelus_> will do now
<HipShot> oh, thank goodness, can you guys help me with installing stuff in xubuntu?
<soldats> like what stuff
<HipShot> Well, I'm trying to install video and sound drivers
<Angelus_> you mean restricted drivers?
<Angelus_> wmvcodec and libdvdcss2?
<HipShot> oh no, i mean, for the laptop
<HipShot> so I could have better resolution and have sound
<soldats> HipShot: for sound make sure you have alsa selected in the volume manager
<HipShot> the drivers provided don't work for this gateway laptop
<HipShot> well, i went and drivers to download
<HipShot> but I don't know how to run them
<HipShot> it ends in .run
#xubuntu 2008-02-10
<soldats> !sound | HipShot have you referd to these pages and methods for sound issues
<ubotu> HipShot have you referd to these pages and methods for sound issues: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Angelus_> oh
<soldats> HipShot: also what is your resolution problem
<Angelus_> also HipShot, if you have one of those funky new intel boards
<Angelus_> you might need to build alsa drivers from the alsa project page
<HipShot> i doubt it, since I'm using an old gateway laptop with VIA drivers from like 2004/5
<HipShot> and the resolution i'm using right now is the bare minium - 600 x 800
<HipShot> I went and found the drivers I think I need, I downloaded them, but I don't know how to run them
<soldats> HipShot: well for resolution you can run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and choose all the defaults then use the spacebar to select the resolution you want. also it may or may not have a saction for sound devices
<HipShot> i tried that, and not even VESA works well with mine
<HipShot> none of the options i tried gave me other options of resolution, and they took away the display
<soldats> hmm that usuallymeans your  frequency refresh rates arent correct in your xorg.conf file
<HipShot> hm?
<soldats> can y ou google for the correct screen refresh rates for your laptop
<soldats> make sure the correct model your looking  up
<HipShot> well, couldn't I just run the video drivers I downloaded for this laptop?
<soldats> yea but the right way to do it is to use thr restriced drivers manager for xubuntu
<soldats> unless you did it that way
<HipShot> Nay, i doubt it, i never touched the restricted drivers manager
<HipShot> and i just touched it and it says i don't need any restricted dirvers
<j1solutions> hello all
<HipShot> i mean, eventually I'd like to learn how to install stuff manually anyway
<march> goodnight :)
<soldats> j1solutions: hello
<soldats> HipShot: well did you read the forum pages i sent to you
<j1solutions> i've been using ubuntu for a few years, I'm going to switch to xubuntu
<j1solutions> seems faster on this laptop
<j1solutions> and on my file server
<HipShot> you mean, the ubotu?
<j1solutions> ubotu?
<soldats> HipShot: yes
<HipShot> meanwhile, I'm trying to google the refresh rates for gateway mx3230 and i got nada so far
<HipShot> nay....i'd like to get my video fix first then sound
<greg57> So, is development continuing on Xubuntu or has a war erupted?
<soldats> xubuntu is still going to produce livecds
<greg57> Good. I'd hate to see it flounder.
<greg57> It's the only distro I've found that my wife can use.
<soldats> HipShot: since ubuntu and xubuntu are the same kernal and a lot alike you can also ask your questions in #ubuntu im not to good with the sound issue. but you can edit your xorg.conf manually and set your resolution there
<HipShot> alright, i'll to edit my xorg manually
<HipShot> um, but could you tell me how to install stuff as well?
<HipShot> sorry, where's the xorg.conf located?
<soldats>  its in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<soldats> ive never seen the .run extension up close
<soldats> i never paid attention
<HipShot> ah, oh well, thanks anyway, i'm going to try edit the xorg.conf
<soldats> be careful and remember to back it up first
<greg57> HipShot, to be on the safe side you may want to back up xorg.conf before you edit it
<soldats> but please try asking in #ubuntu
<HipShot> how do I sudo edit?
<greg57> HipShot, sudo nano /path/to/file
<soldats> do in terminal "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<soldats> then enter your password
<HipShot> thanks, and which part do I edit in the xorg file for resolution?
<soldats> in the screen section i think. or the modes section you need to add the correct resolution in the right color depth. then restart X and use the desktop properties gui
<greg57> Is it just me, or are there iso problems with xubuntu install disks?
<greg57> The last time I tried an installation all it did was wipe the disk and seriously hose up grub.
<blake__> hey guys
<blake__> my name is nigger
<greg57> That was the last alpha release of Gutsy. Have these issues been addressed?
<HipShot> uh, I put in gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and password and nothing pops up
<HipShot> do i jsut manually edit it now?
<greg57> HipShot, did you open a terminal?
<HipShot> yeah
<soldats> the gedit app should have come up
<HipShot> oh...nothing came up
<greg57> try sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<HipShot> uh, i gives me options like ctrl G for get help
<HipShot> what do I do then?
<greg57> HipShot, there's a curser you move around to edit the document. The ctl options at the bottom of the page have to do with saving, navigating and editing the document.
<HipShot> uh,  so which option edits it, writeout?
<soldats> yes do ctrl+o then ctrl+x
<soldats> ctrl+o writes to the file and ctrl+x exits nano
<HipShot> okay, can i now edit it?
<greg57> HipShot, just move the curser to the place you want to edit and edit away.
<HipShot> uh, this is all I see
<HipShot> # xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
<HipShot> #
<HipShot> # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
<HipShot> # values from the debconf database.
<HipShot> #
<HipShot> # Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
<HipShot> # (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
<HipShot> #
<HipShot> # This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
<Seveas> use a pastebin...
<Seveas> !paste | HipShot
<ubotu> HipShot: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jdong> Seveas: do you have a script that detects pastes or are you simply omnipresent?
<Seveas> jdong, I read -ops :)
<soldats> seaves is all knowing
<soldats> s/seaves/seveas
<soldats> sorry
<jdong> Seveas: you could've sounded SO much cooler by just saying you're omnipresent :)
<Seveas> jdong, I'm cool enough already
<HipShot> er
<HipShot> oh
<HipShot> anyway, in the terminal there's nothing that resembles the xorg.conf files...it's like # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
<HipShot> # values from the debconf database.
<greg57> HipShot, yessir that is the xorg.conf file. You may want to read up on how to edit it before diving right in.
<HipShot> oh gee...it didn't look like that in mousepad, i don't see any screen section. I'll google it
<HipShot> oh boy, such a headache, but thanks guys
<Gues1> how do I see my user info?
<Gues1> NM
<Angelus_> anyone know how to set the system bell? i can't find the setting in xubuntu
<pochako> hi
<pochako> someone speak spanish
<pochako> ?
<pochako> well, where is networks servers in xubuntu?
<pochako> how can i see?? sorry for my bad inglish
<soldats> Angelus_: in terminal do "locate pcspkr" it may be somewhere around there. i wouldnt know how to implement it in a java app though
<Angelus_> okay
<bad_cables> sup people?
<Angelus_> hrm i only get header files
<soldats> !es > pochako
<pochako> do you spaak spanish soldats
<pochako> ?
<bad_cables> anyone know why when i set the password with mudpasswd for muddleftpd. i cant login due to a password error ? (Error 503)
<Angelus_> the java app has already implemented a call to system bell which works in OSX, KDE, GNOME and WINDOWS XP
<Angelus_> :(
<pochako> do you speak spanish soldats
<soldats> !hello | bad_cables
<ubotu> bad_cables: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<soldats> pochako: no.
<Angelus_> its xubuntu that i have a problem with
<Angelus_> it just calls whatever file that was set as the system bell
<pochako> ok thanks
<bad_cables> pochako: ubuntu-es
<bad_cables> #
<pochako> ok
<pochako> ok
<bad_cables> mi espanol is terrible ;)
<soldats> Angelus_: strange, but seriously the people in #xfce might know better especially m8t
<Angelus_> okies
<greg57> So, is xubuntu (or Ubuntu for that matter) having iso problems with the install disks? I'd like to test, but I'm afraid of repeating the last botched attempt.
<soldats> somerville is the most knowlegeable person i know but it seems he isnt here right now
<soldats> greg57: if you burna a cd you can do a md5 checksum on it and make sure its ok
<bad_cables> greg57: download the latest stable version (7.10) and you will be fine
<soldats> i havent heard any problems with the iso's
<bad_cables> greg57: dont download xubuntu betas... they really mean that they are for the beta testers and they have stuff inside that will explode...
<pochako> I need help. how can a install a network xubuntu-windows and windows xubuntu
<greg57> soldats, did that. Tested the cd all different ways, mounted athe cd and ran mdsum on that and it still failed
<pochako> ?
<bad_cables> pochako: ftp...
<pochako> where is the panel servers networks
<soldats> greg57: thats very strange
<bad_cables> pochako: or go to the system menu====> system ======> shared folders
<soldats> greg57: possibly is the cdrom drive bad. that was my problem a few months ago
<bad_cables> pochako: then install samba
<pochako> ok
<pochako> yes
<pochako> im install samba
<greg57> soldats, yeah very strange. i recently did a gentoo install and it went swimmingly
<bad_cables> pochako: samba is what you need for shared folders, but some people used sshd ;)
<pochako> how can use samba?
<soldats> greg57: lol my cd drive was busted when i did my reinstall of gentoo. maybe look into it???
<soldats> !gsamba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gsamba - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soldats> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<greg57> soldats, cd drives that are only busted when installing ubuntu?
<bad_cables> doesnt samba also cooperate with other OS's?
<bad_cables> just asking... but last time i set it up, it was a real bitch'
<soldats> greg57: nope i meant mine busted. sorry. its really strange. what app are you using to burn the iso
<bad_cables> muddle ftp login problems... anyone anyone?       ok... no.
<soldats> bad_cables: i think it *may* coop with mac but i havent tried it in years
<pochako> how can i see my folders in windows
<pochako> for ubuntu and vicevers
<bad_cables> pochako, you sound like you need a basic ftp
<bad_cables> so you can just drop files for storage
<bad_cables> that is easy, but it is very low security
<soldats> in windows you should  have a home network setup so in ubuntu you need to connect to it
<greg57> soldats, wodim as well as k3b, at slower burn speeds etc.
<bad_cables> greg57: what?
<soldats> are you sure its burning as an iso and not something else
<pochako> im using ftp but, There is no other way to see my folders to interactively?
<greg57> bad_cables,  soldats asked me which program i used to burn the iso's
<bad_cables> cdrecord?
<vidd> good [insert time of day here], can anyone assist with universally small fonts issue?
<greg57> soldats, positive
<soldats> !samba > pochako
<soldats> it should explain there
<bad_cables> pochako, samba is what you want
<bad_cables> vidd: i have the same issue... its because we are getting old
<greg57> bad_cables, i think k3b uses cdrecord, i also used wodim on the cli
<pochako> 	
<pochako> But as I create it, and install samba xubuntu but I do not see the folders windows and vice versa, or rather as I manage
<vidd> yesterday, my fonts were "get within 3 feet"small....now they "nose to monitor" small
<bad_cables> vidd: i thought it was because i was at 1366*768 so i didnt bitch...
<bad_cables> hey... whats up with the amazingly small fonts in 7.10??
<soldats> res^^
<bad_cables> i cant see anything and i had to adjust every app
<soldats> !swat | pochako
<ubotu> pochako: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<vidd> i set resolution to 800x600...didnt really help
<bad_cables> LOL>
<bad_cables> someone is greatly messing with us
<soldats> fonts in what app
<pochako> ok
<vidd> everything
<pochako> thank for all
<bad_cables> soldats: fonts for the whole system
<vidd> menus, desktop lables, xchat, firefox, gftp, you name it, it socks!
<bad_cables> soldats: font size 8 to 14 is totaly unreadable
<bad_cables> any app
<soldats> hmm i havent had any issues with fonts and i have 1280x1024 res maybe it depends on the theme?
<bad_cables> xubuntu 7.10
<bad_cables> no, its definately not the theme
<vidd> default theme,
<soldats> strange
<bad_cables> it installed that way
<vidd> 800x600 and the next normal size up
<bad_cables> there is a global scale factor that is set somewhere... you guys set it and we cant find it
<vidd> 1024Xdomething
<soldats> might be in display settings
<vidd> and it happened in an update
<bad_cables> maybee there is a global scale factor in some xfce config file? i dont know because i never use this
<bad_cables> all i see in display settings are the resolutions and the gamma corrections
<soldats> i havent used xfce in a few weeks so i cant really check that easy for you :(
<bad_cables> well what the heck are you using?
<bad_cables> lemmie try that
<soldats> bad_cables: www.suckless.org/wiki/dwm
<bad_cables> that looks like some crap that i will never install... some leet coder stuff
<greg57> bad_cables, have you tried settings/user interface?
<bad_cables> greg57: yeah loads of times
<bad_cables> but it doesnt help all the fonts...
 * vidd has even dropped screen resolution to 800x600 just so he can read chat
<bad_cables> vidd: i had to change the chat font to 20
<bad_cables> i installed dillo... which btw seems to not like ubuntu at all because the tabbed browing is totaly broken, but the font was so small i had to adjust that too
<vidd> soldats, i dunno if i could use the dwm
<soldats> well at least in firefox you can hold ctrl and roll the mouse wheel up or down to get bigger and smaller fonts
<soldats> vidd: its amazing
<vidd> that dont do anything for the address bar though
<bad_cables> soldats: that firefox thing with the fontsize only works well with good machines =(
<greg57> bad_cables, have a look at this... http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/08/09/howto-fix-xfce-fonts/
<vidd> where is the panel?
<bad_cables> you guys should just totaly take firefox out of Xubuntu anyways
<bad_cables> nobody in this chan needs it
<soldats> i only use it for flash. im too lazy to add the flash to opera
<bad_cables> and if they are curious to see what the rest of the world sees, then they can synaptic it or whatever
<bad_cables> last time i used opera was in beos and it was slower than firefox, which ran like crap on that system
<bad_cables> but that was a long time ago
<soldats> hmm well its a super computer comppared to firefox in ubuntu and gentoo
<bad_cables> oh, i see
<bad_cables> and no flash?
<bad_cables> a shame
<vidd> i hear they putting a torrent thing into the default configuration next release
<vidd> but still no ftp client
<greg57> opera does run much faster in gentoo. yeah shame about flash
<soldats> well flash in opera works you just need to modify the settings
<soldats> i dont feel like doing it
<greg57> soldats, i modified for two hours one night and just said to hell with it
<soldats> in ubuntu.com in the community there is a section for it
<vidd> i thought opera was not open sourse
<deeps> you can use closed source applications in an open source system
<greg57> figured firefox wasn't as slow as i thought it was
<vidd> deeps, thats like installing windows on a MAC
<soldats> opera isnt open source but it is free. and the adobe flash does work for it
<deeps> vidd: not quite
<vidd> i only do it if i have no choice
<soldats> mac is still half closed source
<deeps> open source doesn't mean better
<vidd> really?
<deeps> really, open office is a good example of that
<deeps> although not if you compare to MS office 2007 i guess, heh
<soldats> so that wordpress page posted should be the answer to the font issue
<vidd> thats strange....open office is 500% better then the closed source alternatives
<greg57> worked for me
<vidd> OH! and you KNOW it isnt doing anything honky behiond your back
<deeps> well i'm glad it works for you at least
<deeps> whatever makes you happy at the end of the day is the most important thing for you :)
<soldats> it doesnt matter that fact that its open source means you can view the source and *make* sure it isnt doing anything begind your back
<vidd> soldats, point taken
<deeps> and 10 days after you've done that, i've finished the work i needed to do and gotten a bonus ;)
<greg57> ok deeps, live with your little-bitty fonts.
<deeps> ?
<vidd> well...you need that bonus to pay the MS tax!
<vidd> well...ill be back...have to test to see if my fonts are fixed
<soldats> vidd: i hope they work :)
<soldats> lol for my crappy system DWM works the fastest so ill stick with it
<Angelus_> ...
<Angelus_> xset b on killed my sound
<Angelus_> my system is allergic to default bells
<soldats> i think xset b on temorarily removes the pcspkr module?
<Angelus_> ugh
<Angelus_> now i have "the audio device is busy. Is another application using it?" error
<greg57> Angelus_ have you looked at alsamixer? Perhaps the speaker is muted.
<Angelus_> alsamixer has disappeared
<Angelus_> ...
<Angelus_> i just ran alsaconf again
<Angelus_> but no joy
<Angelus_> gaah
<Angelus_> this is a major pain in the butt
<soldats> close anything alsa may be using if that doesnt help you can modprobe it or just restart X
<Angelus_> i did 2 reboots
<Angelus_> no joy
<Angelus_> uugh
<Angelus_> i'm gonna smash something now
<Angelus_> stupid xset
<Angelus_> please dont tell me i have to rebuild alsa
<bad_cables> man, you guys messed up my display
<bad_cables> now everything is 800*600 and some things are still too small to be seen
<bad_cables> =/
<soldats> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg should auto create a new xorg.conf file to fix it. it might fix the fonts. try choosing the correct res in desktop settings or edit the xorg manually
<bad_cables> Package `xserver-org' is not installed and no info is available
<bad_cables> man, now you are reminding me why i always hated linux
<soldats> its xserver-xorg
<soldats> not org
<Angelus_> OMG I had to rebuild Alsa
<Angelus_> stupid xset
<Angelus_> *SMACK*
<soldats> Angelus_: who told you to do that
<bad_cables> you know what...
<Angelus_> soldats: you mean xset?
<soldats> Angelus_: xset b +100     ?
<bad_cables> im going to try hiaku
<bad_cables> linux sucks
<bad_cables> really bad
<Angelus_> soldats: http://www.linux.org/lessons/beginner/l19/lesson19k.html
<echosystm`> linux does not suck bad_cables
<bad_cables> yes it does
<echosystm`> you just dont know how to use it
<echosystm`> and you are using it for the wrong purposes
<bad_cables> you know what... im not here to argue
<echosystm`> dont speak in generalisations like this, it makes you sound ignorant
<bad_cables> i am ignorant
<echosystm`> i know.
<bad_cables> and i always will be
<echosystm`> so dont use linux
<bad_cables> no problem
<echosystm`> you will be more happy in windows
<bad_cables> i dont want to have to read 500 pages every time i need to configure a setting
<echosystm`> then use windows
<vidd> bad_cables, i tried to "fix" my issue with the sites suggested....
<bad_cables> you guys dont do anything besides somputers
<soldats> linux is a DIY OS
<echosystm`> this is a reality of linux, it is not for everyone
<Angelus_> bad_cables: this is the xubuntu channel so this may be out of line, but if you're having problems with hardware, generally the best thing to do is try other distros
<bad_cables> your life revolves arround this shit
<echosystm`> infact, i would say linux is horrible for desktop users
<echosystm`> i only use it on servers
<Angelus_> bad_cables: i tried 4 distros before i found xubuntu that did most of wanted out of the box
<vidd> and now im stuck with only 800x600 AND the small fonts!
<bad_cables> fight the power vidd
<bad_cables> these guys dont have anywhere to be monday morning at 15 to 6
<Angelus_> bad_cables: hardware detection and installation wise anyway. for me xunbuntu got almost everything right except for sound
<bad_cables> you know what, back in the day all that hardware stuff wasnt even a problem
<echosystm`> i think pclinuxos is the better distro for nublets
<bad_cables> you know what... beos was a better distro
<echosystm`> due to more relaxed licenses etc.
<bad_cables> but the corporate creeps said no
<bad_cables> now we have the supergeek creeps who say yes, but you should have to read 4 books every day
<Angelus_> bad_cables: try mandriva and openSUSE.
<bad_cables> you know what... i have tried everything for years
<bad_cables> same as you'
<echosystm`> pclinuxos is better than those Angelus_
<Angelus_> bad_cables: openSUSE has pretty good display configuration out of the box
<bad_cables> and im sick of it
<bad_cables> '/
<echosystm`> i think it has better driver support than any other distro
<echosystm`> (all imo, of course)
<Angelus_> echosystm`: i havent tried PClinuxOS so i can't say
<Angelus_> its on my list though
<soldats> if your fonts went bad as an update then try reinstalling and and see if its the same. if not try to reproduce the problem by updating again. if it persists report a bug. the only way thing in linux ge fixed is by the *community* helping and giving input
<bad_cables> this whole thing was because xubuntu was the only distro that i could get the ndis wrapper to work with my system, but then i had to deal with some crappy built in netmanager...
<bad_cables> i will just use a cable
<bad_cables> forget it... move the box
<bad_cables> too much broken stuff in ubuntu
<vidd> bad_cables, what network card you using?
<bad_cables> Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI
<bad_cables> \
<bad_cables> i mean, i have to host
<bad_cables> i dont have a choice
<bad_cables> there is nobody who will host me with more than 2 gigs at their crappy download limits
<bad_cables> because i serve musioc
<bad_cables> so i am stuck
<bad_cables> if i want my mp3's on the net i have to use a home server
<vidd> strange...i thaought the rt61 was built into the kernel=/
<bad_cables> it is
<bad_cables> but it is unstable
<echosystm`> get an atheros card like everyone else?
<echosystm`> i have no problems with mine
<bad_cables> i will just run a cable
<echosystm`> and it was like $10
<bad_cables> and use damnsmall
<vidd> if your running a home server to the world, you dont really want to use wireless anyway
<echosystm`> true
<bad_cables> well there you go
<vidd> its not like the comps going to be moved around the house all the time
<bad_cables> actually it is
<echosystm`> ive never had a stable wireless connection, regardless of distance from the AP
<bad_cables> because i have to vacuum and all that
<echosystm`> youre always going to get occassional dropouts
<bad_cables> well i havent had one here yet
<echosystm`> you havent noticed it yet ;)
<bad_cables> ok, back to the cable
<vidd> hehe
<echosystm`> when youre running a box 24/7, small things suddenly become big
<bad_cables> but that still doesnt fix my font problem ,my ftp login problem, the fact that i can only run monkey from mannuall doubleclicking the icon, and the startup doesnt work...
<bad_cables> too many problems
<bad_cables> im not expecting you to fix it, its just that... all these smart guys think that all the guts and details need to hang out
<vidd> is this computer used for anything besides dishing out songs to the world?
<bad_cables> web browsing when my laptop breaks down
<bad_cables> once a month
<bad_cables> yeah, i know... it shouldnt even run x
<vidd> im not saying that at all
<bad_cables> you know, that was the problem with beos... the reason the server was always going down was because i was using the music apps and crashing the system
<vidd> so we both stuck with the font issue....for now
<vidd> what issue you having with ftp?
<bad_cables> i installed muddleftp, and it said something about mudpasswd...
<bad_cables> so i did it
<bad_cables> but then nothing i logged in with worked
<bad_cables> i dont kno, there's not alot of documentation for that app
<bad_cables> and didnt want to go back to proftp because its just too complicated
<vidd> is it an ftp client or server?
<bad_cables> i never use ftp for public login
<bad_cables> muddleftpd is a server
<bad_cables> supposedly it is standard for ubuntu
<vidd> oh...didnt see a "d" on the name....
<bad_cables> according to some forum post
<vidd> there is no ftp "standard" for ubuntu
<bad_cables> i dont want to install CIF shares in windows let alone unix
<bad_cables> windows to windows connections dont always work with that stuff
<bad_cables> you know what i should do... i should just reinstall this with xitami
<bad_cables> there is a source package for xitami right?
<vidd> proftpd is not really all that hard....
<bad_cables> the only good thing about this distro is that chibitracker installed
<vidd> dunno what xitami is =\
<bad_cables> xitami is a webserver that i use sometimes
<bad_cables> its ok, but one day i tried to install PHP and i gave up on it
<bad_cables> but i dont code in PHP anyways
<bad_cables> thats why DSL was the best... no install nothin
<bad_cables> just dsl controll panel and single click
<vidd> it only takes me like 10 minutes to set up proftpd
<vidd> and thats between answering phone calls and/or chasing the kid away from my workstation
<vidd> what all do you need your ftpd to do?
<bad_cables> dump index.htm and misc mp3's to the htdoc folder
<vidd> only you going to use it>?
<bad_cables> behind the NAT
<bad_cables> yeah behind the firewall, no open port on 21
<bad_cables>   which is why i didnt go with proftpd, i just wanted something simple
<bad_cables> remember that beos has one built in
<bad_cables> although they switched the net stack in zeta, there was still the simple checkbox gui
<vidd> so you simply install a default proftpd, set the listen port niumber, specify a sane range of data transfer ports, open those ports on the firewall....3 minutes max
<bad_cables> well, then i need to dump muddleftpd and go with proftpd
<bad_cables> then, for that matter i might as well re-install and do the whole webserver package
<vidd> sudo apt-get remove --purge muddleftpd
<vidd> that works too
<vidd> =]
<bad_cables> im just depressed because im still not up...
<bad_cables> someone emailed me and bought 3 copies of a CD complaining that the las tune from the mp3 album he couldnt DL
<bad_cables> sucks
<vidd> your ftpd has no control over him running out of space
<bad_cables> yeah but my site hasnt been up for a while
<vidd> if the issue was on your end, he would not have been able to dl anything
<bad_cables> exactly
<vidd> heh...if i had ssh access, i could brobably have you runnig in less then 3 hours
<bad_cables> vidd: did you see this: http://xubuntulinux.blogspot.com/2006/07/ubuntu-set-correct-dpi-for-x-server.html  ?
<vidd> yeah...it blew up bad
<bad_cables> mine too
<bad_cables> im at 8008600
<bad_cables> 800*600
<vidd> now i cant get out of 800x600 and STILL have small fonts
<bad_cables> yeah me too
<vidd> at leat b4 with 800x600 i could read!
<bad_cables> some fonts were fixed, i can tell because now they are really bib
<bad_cables> big
<vidd> VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. UniChrome Pro IGP (rev 01)
<vidd> whhops...wrong window
<bad_cables> Trident Microsystems CyberBlade/i1 (rev 6a)
<vidd> sweet...there is a binary driver
<vidd> ok...i got my display adaptor fixed....
<vidd> fonts are still tiny, but im back to 1024x768
<vidd> Is it possible that this setting is NOT in the xorg.config file?
<Buntfu> anyone know why we can't joing ubuntu?
<Buntfu> ?
<Buntfu> anyone here?
<vidd> i got into #ubuntu no problem
<soldats> Buntfu: do you any redirects or errors
<barurot69> hey guys, is my laptop supported? it's an intel pentium 3 750mhz CPU and a 192MB RAM?
<Buntfu> does #ubuntu have some sort of webchat block on it?
<blunted> Hey there my sound card isn't working under xubuntu.  It's a Visi Qsound. Thunderbird 128. (x wave)  I can't find helpful google results.
<Epicenter> What is a good application I can install to manage my wireless card/wired network adapter, and select APs, set my IP, DNS, turn on/off DHCP, etc?
<Epicenter> Hello! What is a good application I can install to manage my wireless card/wired network adapter, and select APs, set my IP, DNS, turn on/off DHCP, etc? Thank you! (p.s. it would be best if it had a GUI..)
<TheSheep> Epicenter: nm-applet
<tich> hi.  i am looking for some advice about a media player, the samsung yepp yp-p2.  it doesn't advertise being linux compatible but i hear that most players are.  here is the specs page:  http://www.samsung.com/my/products/audio/mp3player/yp_p2ab.asp?page=Specifications
<tich> if someone has a couple spare moments to look it over and tell me if you think it will work or not i would super appreciate it.
<tich> i can't seem to find anything on google that says much about this specific player one way or the other.
<tich> i noticed that it does support ogg files and one of the other samsung player's firmware is based on linux...
<tich> and i think that for music anyhow it does support drag and drop but i am uncertain if the yepp supports it for video too.
<deeps> tich: http://www.google.com/search?q=YP-P2+linux&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<deeps> look like there's a bunch of uesfulk tsuff there
<deeps> urg
<deeps> looks like there's a bunch of useful stuff there
<tich> deeps: great i will check that out right now!!
<deeps> your google-fu needs much work, young one :)
<tich> yeah, i used the full name of the device.  it looks like no one else does that!!
<tich> this looks perfect, i need the korean firmware and i happen to be in korea.
<tich> so i imagine that should be really easy.
<deeps> lol
<deeps> safe
<Epicenter> Hello! What is a good application I can install to manage my wireless card/wired network adapter, and select APs, set my IP, DNS, turn on/off DHCP, etc? Thank you! (p.s. it would be best if it had a GUI..) I tried WICD but it doesn't seem to play nice with non-Gnome/KDE/XFCE desktop managers.
<TheSheep> Epicenter: network manager
<Epicenter> TheSheep: How do I run it from a regular X session?
<Epicenter> I am using EDE as my w.manager
<TheSheep> Epicenter: nm-applet
<Epicenter> so I need something very generic and independent of any particular desktop environment..
<TheSheep> it's a gnome app
<TheSheep> it depends on gnome-keyring
<Epicenter> So it won't work in EDE happily?
<TheSheep> why, it will, it will just install the things it depends on
<Epicenter> ah.
<Epicenter> can I call it without having a tray app in gnome?
<Epicenter> I just want to make a shortcut to it on my desktop and open its GUI as needed
<TheSheep> systemtray was standarized some time ago
<Epicenter> I'm not sure EDE supports it though
<TheSheep> I know ther are some other tools, like wifiradar
<TheSheep> but I never used them
<Epicenter> can I manually download it somewhere? I can't connect to a network at the moment
<TheSheep> packages.ubuntu.com
<Epicenter> don't see any download links on the page for each package
<Epicenter> except for each file IN the .deb archive
<TheSheep> you click on the architecture
<TheSheep> and then on the host from which you want to download it
<Epicenter> ahh
<Epicenter> Thanks
<Epicenter> I connected a USB CDROM and it was detected. I'll probably load packages from there. How can I tell what /dev/ file it was assigned?
<TheSheep> no idea, check /proc/bus/usb maybe
<Epicenter> how would I 'check' it?
<Epicenter> open it in something like vi?
<Epicenter> it's just a bunch of folders with names like 001 with files inside like 001 or 002
<Epicenter> doesn't give me much info
<Epicenter> turns out it's 'cdrom1'.
<TheSheep> these are the info files about various usb devices
<Epicenter> man is synaptic sluggish.
<Epicenter> TheSheep: OK. So network-manager is installed, and is autoconfiguring my devices. How do I call up a GUI to do manual config?
<TheSheep> I usually right-click on the systray icon :/
<Epicenter> There is none...
<Epicenter> I'm using EDE, not Gnome, KDE or XFCE
<TheSheep> I have no idea how to invoke it then :(
<Epicenter> aw, christ...
<Epicenter> Is there another app you'd recommend instead?
<tich> deeps: thanks for finding those links.  (i am calling them links to save some face)  i will wander down to the samsung store and pick one up tomorrow.
<thruxton> Epicenter: http://wifi-radar.systemimager.org/ ive heard good things about wifi radar, i havent used it though
<Epicenter> Can I use it to manually configure my wired interface too?
<thruxton> it appears so
<Epicenter> Thank you :)
<Epicenter> This is a bigger question and I can't seem to find a solution. As noted in this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion/+bug/136853 ... if the system is idle or you close the lid too long, the screen goes blank and there is no way to get it back except to reset the machine. It hasn't crashed, it's just a blank display. Does anyone have an idea for fixing it? Thank you!
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136853 in xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion "[Gutsy] multiple regressions since Feisty" [High,Confirmed]
<Epicenter> I guess I'm screwed. It looks like no one is working on this. So if I shut the lid of my notebook my system is useless
<Epicenter> I have to hibernate or standby everytime
<Epicenter> What version of Ubuntu has XOrg 1.2? This bug indicates the only way to fix an extremely serious problem is to downgrade...
<Epicenter> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion/+bug/136853
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136853 in xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion "[Gutsy] multiple regressions since Feisty" [High,Confirmed]
<acidburn> hello there good day
<acidburn> got many questions.. anyone?
<acidburn> how to install c compiler?
<acidburn> coz am trying to install beryl and having problem with c compiler
<acidburn> anyone?
<acidburn> :9
<acidburn> i think no OL
<acidburn> knock knock
<howdoudo> Morning all from Pennsylvania USA.
<howdoudo> I can not figure out how to edit the Applications Menu.
<howdoudo> When I right click the Applications menu and select edit menu I get a basically empty menu list ut I have about 50+ icons in the actual drop down.
<TheSheep> howdoudo: yes, these icons are added to your menu with that 'include' statement
<TheSheep> howdoudo: they are generated atomatically from the installed applications, so that when you install or remove something, it keeps up to date
<TheSheep> howdoudo: but you can still add your own entries or override the existing ones -- just put them before the include
<alien__> hi all
<D4vid> hello, im in need of some urgent xubuntu help
<D4vid> i just installed and it went fine, but then i updated it and rebooted and now the screen turns off itself after the login screen
<D4vid> i think i might've changed the resolution or something
<D4vid> please help me
<D4vid> someone?
<D4vid> sjefen6 D4vid rami__ mindframe- dgjones Breakage aanderse manchicken xjonex rami_ Furax- alien__ Joakim zoredache siggjen sugardrunk Pumpernickel LjL leche Dr`Maison DarthShrine distrotubux aroo flokuehn nalioth Arkh _alf_ Naughtyboy ceil420 deci kikr_ Che-Anarch Ven]n PriceChild dn` mindframe_ soldats connyosis PeckaH R[a]ndom TheSheep karltk tuna deeps ubotu LiENUS kloeri pleia2 Quarterlife UbuntuStats
<D4vid> eteran ubuntulog crimsun essy
<manchicken> D4vid: Wuddup?
<nalioth> rudeness gains you nothing
<tuna> D4vid: can you access a serial console?
<tuna> (ctrl+alt+f1)
<leche> this is really importionate
 * manchicken didn't even see the question.
<silent> i killed my panels and I cant open the panel manager, how do I get panels back?
<soldats> xfce4-panel in a terminal the save settings then restartx X
<D4vid> thankyou
<soldats> silent: ^^
<D4vid> how can i change my resolution and framrate in a terminal?
<D4vid> didnt find anything in the xorg.conf file
<soldats> in the mode section
<D4vid> ok
<D4vid> soldats, my screen turns off itself after i login
<D4vid> it happened after a reboot
<D4vid> after i updated the system
<DaleH1985> need some help...my wife got my resolution set to 640x480, and i can't get it changed back to 1024x768
<D4vid> soldats, and there is no modes section
<D4vid> Ok anyone could help me with this: IS there a way to reset ALL settings in xubuntu
<soldats> D4vid: run this comand and try a reboot "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" in terminal
<soldats> but i dont know if your problem is related to refresh rate ot res problems
<DaleH1985> is there any way to change resolution settings?
<soldats> DaleH1985: i gotta get food real quick i feel sick. ill be back in a bit. if your willing to wait
<DaleH1985> alright
<soldats> DaleH1985: for a quick test do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and use spacebar to select the correct resolutions. use defaults for everything else and be careful. and no its not than same *exact* i said earlier
<soldats> brb
<D4vid> soldats, Thankyou very much!
<D4vid> it works now
<soldats> D4vid: well thats good.
<Ven]n> whats the best application launcher in linux?
<soldats> the terminal
<nikolam> what linux - xubuntu?
<nikolam> you have launcher applet for xfce in xubuntu
<Ven]n> called?
<Ven]n> soldats, is there a way to start applications through terminal without the terminal being "stuck" to the program?
<soldats> Ven]n: sudo <command> &     <-- the & mean run in backround so you cxan still use the terminal
<Ven]n> oh, goodie, thanks
<Ven]n> will use that when i have a terminal open
<Ven]n> but im thinking something like quicksilver for mac
<Ven]n> will try launchy
<Ven]n> nikolam, whats the launcher applet called?
<demreath> I need a little help. Can you tell where can I set permission for rebooting system, halting it (etc) from XFCE menu? I've set up headless machine with VNC access (with XFCE) and now every unpriviliged user can turn off my machine!
<demreath> Unpriviliged == not belonging to any group but "users" (100)
<Ven]n> any suggestions for an application launcher like this? http://www.marengo-ltd.com/mercury/
<PickledOnion> hi.  i want to install xubuntu to a apple g3, how do i get the apple g3 to boot from the cdrom?
<demreath> PickledOnion: hold C on your keyboard when you power it on
<ahave> hello room
<ahave> i am having trouble finding my wifi chipset with lspci
<ahave> i have not network controllers that come up
<march> goodnight
<PickledOnion> demreath: thx, that worked
<whabo> hello?
<whabo> okay i have a PII 333MHZ with 128 MBS or RAM computer... and i would love to install xubuntu on it .. however can i use the regular download .. or should i use the Alternative CD ?
<whabo> please help anyone?
<TheSheep> whabo: use alternate, livecd won't work with 128MB ram
<whabo> Thesheep is it as easy to install using the alternative? or do i have to type in command lines???
<whabo> ??
<TheSheep> whabo: you have normal menus
<whabo> oh okay thank you.
<TheSheep> whabo: just in text mode
<whabo> thanks
<DaleH1985> How do I change my screen resolution?
<TheSheep> DaleH1985: settings->display settings
<DaleH1985> ok, the only option i get in there is gamma correction, and the only resolution i have is default, which for some reason is set at 640x480 right now
<DaleH1985> so, is there any other way to set a different resolution?
<TheSheep> DaleH1985: for some reason other resolutions are not available
<TheSheep> DaleH1985: maybe your monitor or card are not detected properly
<DaleH1985> well, i was running at like 1240x720, or somethin like that....it just screwed up today when my monitor came unplugged
<DaleH1985> maybe i should just restart my system
<b52deb_> hi
<b52deb_> ppl someone could help me with this http://pastebin.com/m79cf3367
<MacAnthony> any one around to help with an xdmcp client issue?
<MacAnthony> specifically, setting it up
#xubuntu 2009-02-02
<fortunev> Just installed xubuntu, how do I change my screen resolution. I only see default listed
<forces> forces, edit your xorg.conf
<fortunev> where will I find it?
<Stroganoff> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<fortunev> thanks
<SuiDog> Hey there.  I tired to join the #ubuntu channel and it said I was banned from that channel.  Anyway I'm trying to add a sata card after I install ubuntu.  I'm pretty novice at ubuntu.  I think I need to add a module but not sure how to do it .. is there a way to autoreconize the hardware?
<TheSheep> SuiDog: I think you should ask about the ban on #ubuntu-ops
<SuiDog> ok.. I'll try that
<SuiDog> how about my other question.. any suggestions?
 * TheSheep has no idea
<Mood> SuiDog: sounds like a driver issue if it's hardware recognition
<Mood> SuiDog: try lspci to see if you can recognize the sata pci card
<Mood> SuiDog: then it's off to google to see if others have had problems/solutions for that pci card
<SuiDog> is there a way to have ubuntu auto reconzie new hardware automatically like during install?
<investigate_911> Empathy asks me for my keyring password every time i log on. how do i stop this?
<genii> Hello. Have been doing some load tests on 8.04 on some older p3 boxes to see whats feasible for hardware. One of the tests involves having 4 apps open from last session during next login (Firefox,Pidgin, Abiword and Thunderbird). Oddly: When ram is 384 or less, Thunderbird won't auto load.When ram is 512 it does. Any ideas why? At 385 still not yet using swap.
<bad-wire> sorry no idea
 * bad-wire is a p3 500Mhz with 384MB RAm running ices 0.4 + xchat + darkice when needed
<bad-wire> works fine
<bad-wire> for this, on fluxboix though, xcfe was too heavy for the same usage
<genii> Yes, it's very odd and perplexing
<genii> It will still manually load at the other ram sizes OK, just not automatically. I thought htis might be some memory saving feature
<fortunev> trying to correct my screen resolution with xrandr. What is the default screen output name?
<genii> 0:0
<fortunev> xrandr returned outpt "0:0" not found
<genii> Try perhaps just :0
<fortunev> arrrg ... got the same thing "cannot find output ":0""
<fortunev> Im a linux noob. Is there a place where the screen name would be listed?
<fortunev> genii - sorry for the abrupt drop earlier. lost my screen totally. Figured out the xrandr. Now where do I put the xrandr command so they take affect at logon?
<fortunev> where should I put xrandr commands so they take affect at startup?
<fortunev> where should I put xrandr commands so they take affect at startup?
<rocko> hello
<rocko> jello
<rocko> fello
<rocko> bello
<rocko> kello
<rocko> mello
<rocko> you better fello now or I will mello you out now
<rocko> for rela
<fortunev> rocko?
<rocko> what
<rocko> sorry wrong channel fortunev
<fortunev> trying to get some answers on where I should put xrandr instructions to set my screen resolution
<rocko> I see
<rocko> well it automatically detects the right resolution for me
<rocko> in lxde
<fortunev> I am a noob to linux. where is lxde?
<genii> fortunev: Work occupied me for some time. Apologies. Perhaps see http://wiki.zenwalk.org/index.php?title=HOWTO_Autostart_Programs
<fortunev> genni - no prob thanks
<fortunev> Ok. yet another noob question. in xubuntu, how do I login as root?
<rocko> hello comrades gaurdro MrNaz fiendishfish welcome to the revolution
<MrNaz> err... hi there
<nomingoo> hey, anyone here?
<nomingoo> guess not...
<blankthemuffin> Anybody know of a way to disable the touchpad clicker? As in tap the touchpad and it clicks.
<xC> can i run ubuntu tweak in xubuntu?
<GINZ> Hi  do we have any geeks awake please?
<GINZ> I am trying to copy a folder from a USB drive to /var/www
<GINZ> And cannot see how to do it
<GINZ> I have Xubuntu 8.10
<TheSheep> you need root rights to write to /var/www
<TheSheep> start thunar with 'gksu thunar' for that
<GINZ>   I use sudo
<GINZ> but the terminal starts at the user directory at the same level as the removable disk, and I cannot see how to get the terminal to see the removable disk
<TheSheep> I don't understand
<GINZ> in Places there are 5 directories, two of them are the user direvctory, and the removable disk
<GINZ>  When I open a terminal it gives a prompt user@(this computer)$
<GINZ> and only sees files and folders inside the User directory
<TheSheep> cd /media/disk
<GINZ> I am having to reboot as the mouse cursor was not moving
<GINZ> Last night when I was working on it, and typed "sudo cd /"  it told me there was no such command as cd
<GINZ> but when I did cd without the sudo it was fine
<SiDi> hi
<GINZ> TheSheep.. I see the directory I want to copy
<GINZ> TheSheep. I found a list of terminal commands, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal#File%20&%20Directory%20Commands
<TheSheep> GINZ: why don't you just use thunar?
<GINZ> I am new to all this
<GINZ> do I have thunar?
<TheSheep> yes, it's the default file manager
<GINZ> TheSheep You said  "start thunar with 'gksu thunar' for that" what would I do after that?
<GINZ> IS that what I get when I click Places?
<TheSheep> just navigate to /var/www and dragn-and-drop the files you want?
<GINZ> In Places I tried drag and drop and the file kept just bouncing back
<TheSheep> you have to open the otherwindow with 'gksu', so it runs as root
<blankthemuffin> or give your user ownership of /var/www
<sinbox> I'm having troubles mounting a sony-ericsson phone, fdisk -l does not show it, but I can see it if I do lsusb, couldn't find anything in the forum about this
<blankthemuffin> or add your user to the www-data group and change the group permissions of /var/www
<TheSheep> sinbox: I don't think ericssons are seen as disks
<TheSheep> sinbox: they use their own protocol for communicating, you will need a special program
<sinbox> I choose mass storage as thew option when I connected it, it usually auto mounbts when I'm running gnome but right now I am on fluxbox and normally mount usb devices by hand
<GINZ> Blankthemuffin that sounds a good idea.
<GINZ> "add your user to the www-data group and change the group permissions of /var/www"   can you tell me how please
<GINZ> Oh I think I remember to add the user etc I need to go into phpmyadmin don;t I
<sinbox> guess I'll have to log into gnome then :/
<LukaszJ> Hello there
<TheSheep> hello Łukasz
<LukaszJ> Is installing "kdelibs" packages harmful to not KDE-native distro?
<knome> LukaszJ, if you use them, your system will be beavier.
<knome> *heavier
<LukaszJ> knome: I just do for testing purposes. Remember still my problem with the webcam?
<LukaszJ> knome: Hello, BTW :)
<knome> yeah.
<TheSheep> actually, just installing the libraries will only make it use more disk space, as expected
<LukaszJ> TheSheep: No other problems then?
<TheSheep> running continously a program that uses them will use some ram, also as expected
<TheSheep> I think some of the kde services start when needed and keep running afterwards
<TheSheep> so that also can affect performance a little, especially if you're low on ram
<LukaszJ> I just ran kopete to test my webcam out, it's not so bad after all.
<LukaszJ> Hi again
<fiendishfish> fucking snow
<fiendishfish> ww
<Myrtti> tsktsk with the language
<TheSheep> not to mention offtopicness
<care-bear> somebody care and guide me how to record sound with "sound recorder"?
<care-bear> The manual is not very comprehensive
<care-bear> guide => help
<forces> saluton
<fortunev> cheers
<knome> Hey! Anybody wanting to test Jaunty alpha 4, please report to charlie-tca before 5th of February, which is the scheduled testing day. Jaunty is not released and *not supported*, but any help is welcome. Thanks!
<knome> More information: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-users/2009-February/001628.html and your mailbox :]
<rocko> update-manager is not allowing me to update my machine what gives ?
<rocko> I can update via apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<rocko> but still no go with update manager
<rocko> I am using xubuntu 8.10
<rocko> well it will let me click on the update and to go through it but it does it but does not install
<InvaderZim> all: anybody know about running some sort of xubuntu on an original xbox?  all the tutorials and info i find on the internet is so vague
<InvaderZim> all: I'm really interested in being able to buy a little machine for $50 bucks, spend some time with it and run linux.  anybody know anything?
<vinnl> I suppose you'll want to look for second-hand machines
<rocko> InvaderZim just one WORD
<rocko> FREEGEEKCHICAGO
<rocko> InvaderZim http://freegeekchicago.org/
<rocko> they do shipping
<whatev> someone sent me a file called foo.xml.pgp and their public key called foo.asc. i imported their foo.asc into my gpg keyring but when i try to decrypt the file with gpg --decrypt foo.xml.pgp i get an error 'gpg: encrypted with 2048-bit ELG-E key ... decryption failed: secret key not available'. any ideas?
<rocko> best to contact them about it through their mailing list email address talk@freegeekchicago.org InvaderZim
<InvaderZim> rocko: cool link!  but i kind of wanted to do it myself.  i'm new to computers, and to linux especially.  it sounded like fun to go to gamestop, plunk down $50 and then take it home and load my own OS and stuff
<fbc> How do you browse the local network with xubuntu?
<vinnl> You'd have to install an app for that - I believe a lot of people use pyNeighborhood
<fbc> vinnl, thanks, I will try to get that installed.  I like how quick and lite xfce is on my laptop.. I can probably get about 2-3 years out of it now.
<vinnl> ^.^
<rocko> I see InvaderZim
<InvaderZim> rocko: yeah, I'm an excited noob.  I've been looking around some more and some people say gentoox is better.  but it needs to be a modded xbox.  don't know if that means hard modded or soft modded
<rocko> I see
<InvaderZim> freenode rules
<thismamacooks200> IRC problem, I keep getting the same error box every few seconds. It creates thousands of message boxes if I don't close them. "Unknown message somename@sbcglobal.net The IRC server received a message it did not understand "
<eross> what's a tool i can use to display my keyboard scancodes when i hit certain keys?
<RikiTikiTavi> anyone with experience putting xubuntu 8.10 on a ps3?
<Stroganoff> RikiTikiTavi: no. any trouble?
<RikiTikiTavi> i will being doing it in a few hours is all. a lot of info i goggled up is for 7.10.
<Stroganoff> http://psubuntu.com/
<RikiTikiTavi> yeah, the installation is for 8.10, but not the fixes
<Stroganoff> have you read this?
<Stroganoff> i see.
<Stroganoff> you could try aksing in #ubuntu-ps3
<RikiTikiTavi> the fixes for BT acc are for 7.10
<RikiTikiTavi> good idea
<RikiTikiTavi> thanks
#xubuntu 2009-02-03
<BattleStarJesus> I am trying to configure my computer so that I can log into it, using a GUI interface, from a remote location.  I have come here for tutorial advice.  Suggestions?
<club-inntegrapv> hello
<club-inntegrapv> good nite guys
<club-inntegrapv> can anyone help me pls, i have a toshiba satellite L35 SP 1011 i had xubuntu 8.04 after upgrading to xubuntu intrepid i got no sound, i this happens after the upgrade can somebody tell me how to fix this, cause so far on xubuntu intrepid theres no much help on this matter
<kb3ui> What's the easiest way to tell what version of xubuntu I'm running, from the desktop?  How can I tell if I'm running 8.04 or 8.10?
<kb3ui> uuname -A will tell you what version of the kernel I'm running, but nothing about Ubuntu.
<kb3ui> ﻿What's the easiest way to tell what version of xubuntu I'm running, from the desktop?  How can I tell if I'm running 8.04 or 8.10?
<kb3ui> I realize that people are "here", but not really "here".  That is, they are making transcripts but not actually monitoring real time.  No problem - will check back some other time.
<kb3ui> Kption and slimjimflim: ﻿What's the easiest way to tell what version of xubuntu I'm running, from the desktop?  How can I tell if I'm running 8.04 or 8.10?
<slimjimflim> cd #wine
<slimjimflim> oops
<kb3ui> No problem!
<slimjimflim> brain fart ;)
<kb3ui> Happens to us all!
<kb3ui> But it's going to cost you.  do you know the answer to my question?
<slimjimflim> maybe
<kb3ui> My hopes are up!
<slimjimflim> don't ask to ask, just ask
<kb3ui> Sorry.  I've already asked, but got no response.  Guess most people aren't here in real time.
<slimjimflim> you have 2 seconds to ask or i'm going to #wine like i originally planned
<kb3ui> ﻿What's the easiest way to tell what version of xubuntu I'm running, from the desktop?  How can I tell if I'm running 8.04 or 8.10?
<slimjimflim> type uname -r into your shell, and put it into google
<slimjimflim> and type xubuntu or something
<slimjimflim> in your google query
<slimjimflim> capiche?
<kb3ui> That gives me the kernel I'm running, but not the version of Ubuntu.
<kb3ui> Don't understand what Google has to do with it...
<kb3ui> I'm running right now on a Ubuntu desktop.  How can I tell what version it is of Ubuntu, not the kernel.
<kb3ui> ?
<kb3ui> Oh, are you suggesting how I could find an answer to my question?
<kb3ui> through Google?
<slimjimflim> oh you're right
<slimjimflim> idk
<kb3ui> No problem!  I'll still like you even if you don't know the answer :)
<kb3ui> That's a good suggestion.  But I'll still hold out for the moment for an answer, if anyone else here knows.
<slimjimflim> gimme a sec
<kb3ui> Ok.
<slimjimflim> got it
<slimjimflim> i think
<kb3ui> I'm ready!
<slimjimflim> cat /etc/issue
<slimjimflim> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-tell-what-version-of-ubuntu-you-are-running/
<kb3ui> That worked!  Thanks!  Ubuntu 8.04.1
<rocko> i see
<slimjimflim> you're welcome, kb3ui
<kb3ui> Seems as something that should be obvious, but isn't.  And it can be important, especially if someone is trying to help  you with something, or vice versa.
<slimjimflim> yup
<slimjimflim> i'm outa here
<kb3ui> Me too.
<Mood> anyone know if /dev/loop0 is open by default?
<TiZ> Hi. I'd like to install xubuntu into my current ubuntu installation, which has had the crap tweaked out of it. A quick "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" into tilda wants to remove Splashy and Wicd. Is there any way for me to avoid this?
<DionysuZ> someone around who can help me get my wlan functioning in xubuntu 8.10?
<rocko> I reformatted my swap and it is not using it now what should I do?
<LukaszJ> Hey there
<jarnos> LukaszJ: hi
<LukaszJ> Anyone of you uses a uvcvideo driver ?
<domenic> hey
<domenic> hey my screen is tiny and i cant see anything much it all out of view,
<domenic> sorry
<domenic> i cant really see what im typifng
<domenic> i ran xrandr
<domenic> but no avail, it says set to max resolution
<jarnos> domenic: so how can you see what I am typing?
<domenic> the bar where i type is out of view
<domenic> but the other bt is OK
<jarnos> domenic: you can move window by alt-dragging it.
<domenic> im on a acer one laptop
<domenic> alt-draggin?
<domenic> im runnign fluxbox
<domenic> the screen looks like the font size is too big
<jarnos> domenic: this is for Xubuntu
<domenic> and this only happened after i reinstalled
<domenic> yeah
<domenic> xubuntu running fluxbox :P
<domenic> not fluxbuntu
<domenic> anyone else riunning xubuntu onn a acer one lappy?
<jarnos> domenic: Maybe #fluxbox knows more about its settings?
<domenic> yeah i will try there
<domenic> but they will probs say to come here :P
<LukaszJ> I've compiled myself an update version of the uvcvideo driver, which I tried to load in the kernel hoping to get my webcam to work with it. I've used svn to fetch & build from the scratch. The module won't load getting me with an error. I'm pasting for you the steps taken http://pastebin.com/m17fdada5
<TheSheep> LukaszJ: apparently it's compiled for a different kernel :/
<TheSheep> LukaszJ: btw, v4l2 should support your webcam
<LukaszJ> TheSheep: Let me quote you, if don't mind :"apparently it's compiled for a different kernel :/" How is that possible? I downloaded the sources and just built them with "make". Well, what config file into the sources I should look for?
<TheSheep> LukaszJ: from what little I know, compiling kernel modules on debian-based distros like ubuntu is a little more complicated
<TheSheep> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<LukaszJ> TheSheep: Ever done it yourself?
<TheSheep> LukaszJ: I think you should use something called module assistant
<TheSheep> LukaszJ: no, can't say I did -- I came from much simplier distros
<LukaszJ> TheSheep: I 've already considered using it. However, seeing that "uvcvideo" is supplied by the Ubuntu kernel, so isn't "3rd party", I built it myself.
 * LukaszJ is thinking how to fix it...
<TheSheep> LukaszJ: there is an option saying whether to include version info with the symbols...
<TheSheep> LukaszJ: maybe just disabling it would make it work....
<LukaszJ> TheSheep: I've already heard about that regarding depmod, do you mean the same?
<TheSheep> I really don't remember where this option is, it's definitely in the kernel config (make menuconfig, etc.), but it may be also available when building particular modules
<TheSheep> LukaszJ: whatever I did with kernel was in the times of 2.2.x ;)
<LukaszJ> TheSheep: Thanks anyway
<qkr> hi all
<Myrtti> hi qkr
<qkr> I installed xubuntu and it worked fine, but then I ran automatic updates, and then my network connection doesn't work anymore
<Myrtti> which version of xubuntu?
<qkr> 8.10 i386
<qkr> any tips?
<Myrtti> which make is your NIC?
<qkr> I have no idea, it's built-in, it's a laptop
<qkr> or a netbook actually
<LukaszJ> I've installed a svn version of the uvcvideo module, to get my webcam to work. It's already compiled but fail to load with http://pastebin.com/m17fdada5 . I didn't use "checkinstall" but "make install", I'd be happy to get a complete rid of it and get back to the previous module, or, at least remove it along with the stuff it has installed.
<Myrtti> qkr: could you do a "lspci" and upload the output to a pastebin such as http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<qkr> thx
<qkr> realtek RTL8101E/RTL8102E pci express fast ethernet
<Myrtti> ok
<Myrtti> qkr: are you by any chance using MSI Wind?
<qkr> nope, Acer Aspire One
<Myrtti> is it wireless that is broken, or the wired connection?
<qkr> wired
<Myrtti> looking at the bugreports and forums it seems that you've hit a bug
<LukaszJ> qkr: Can you check "sudo ifconfig" and tell us if the net devices are up?
<LukaszJ> He quit, probably.
<qkr> ifconfig shows the ethernet device, it just doesn't have IP address, and it has lots of dropped RX packets
<LukaszJ> qkr: Are you using DHCP?
<qkr> yeah think so
<LukaszJ> qkr: How is your eth device labeled ? It should be "eth*" something, is it?
<TheSheep> or wlan0
<qkr> eth0
<TheSheep> ah, wired
<TheSheep> sorry
<LukaszJ> TheSheep: :)
<LukaszJ> qkr: Then, try "sudo dhclient eth0", after it's done send a ping to a host.
<qkr> it's not working
<LukaszJ> hmm
<Myrtti> looks to me like https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/313866
<LukaszJ> Type "lshw -C network|grep eth" and look at the driver section and tell us its name, ok?
<LukaszJ> Myrtti: Just had a look, it might be related.
<LukaszJ> qkr: What kernel do you  use?
<qkr> driver=r8169 driverversion=2.3LK-NAPI
<qkr> at product and vendor it says: Illegal Vendor ID
<qkr> I don't know what kernel I got, whatever is current probably
<LukaszJ> qkr: It's easy to find out, just type "uname -r"
<qkr> 2.6.27-11
<LukaszJ> Well, it seems to be just the bug Myrth passed you the link to. Have a look there, it's been confirmed by the Ubuntu team, means the fix will be released rather soon. To be sure you can try "dmesg" and compare it with the other users logs in the bug report. Am I clear? :)
<qkr> yeah that was the problem, I am using now 2.6.27-7 and it works
<LukaszJ> qkr: Useful to conserve the old kernels after the ugrade, isn't ? ;)
<qkr> yeah seems to be, luckily it conserved it by default
<LukaszJ> qkr: Hmm, it might be that the most previous version gets saved automatically, but, I'm not sure.
<LukaszJ> qkr: You'd rather subscribe to the bug site on Launchpad, so you get notified when the fix is ready
<qkr> thanks
<qkr> maybe it will be fixed on the next kernel
<LukaszJ> qkr: Probably
<mchelen> how do i use my bluetooth headset in xubuntu?
<TheSheep> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<mchelen> can i install the gnome system tray utility, or is that a bad idea?
<TheSheep> I think there is no alternative
<mchelen> there are instructions for using cli
<wolfjb> how do you add an application from the applications menu to the panel? I've tried various dragging techniques none of which work
<mchelen> you have to add the launcher manually, right click the panel and pick add item
<wolfjb> well, for example, I'd like to add emacs to the panel, emacs however doesn't show up in the list of items. So I'm forced to find the icons and the launch commands manually. is there not a better way?
<TheSheep> you can drag-and-drop the launcher from /usr/share/applications  to the list in launcher settings
<wolfjb> TheSheep: sweet! that is exactly what I needed to know, thanks!
<lulemurfan> can i get to my shared documents on my windows machine iva my network? it's the first time using this version of ubuntu
<lulemurfan> can i get to my shared documents on my windows machine iva my network? it's the first time using this version of ubuntu
<lulemurfan> can i have some help?can i get to my shared documents on my windows machine iva my network? it's the first time using this version of ubuntu
<fortunev> how do I get the System button to show up on the top pannel?
<fortunev> lulemurfan - usually someone will show up after a while
<lc2> lulemurfan: yeah you can
<lc2> you can either use gnome's file manager, or anything else that supports SMB
<lulemurfan> lc2 - how?
<lc2> or you can use fuse smbfs to give yourself a network browser type thing
<lulemurfan> what about network printers?
<lc2> yeah they should work just fine
<lc2> as i recall the printer setup will probe network printers all by itself
<fortunev> lc2 - should I see a system button in the top pannel?
<lc2> fortunev: nope
<fortunev> kay
<lc2> it depends on what you mean by "system button"
<lc2> i've not used any other flavour of ubuntu, so i don't know what the others have up there
<fortunev> the poket guid says there are three buttons (xubunut) applications|places|system. Is that what you have?
<fortunev> I only have two Applications|Places
<lc2> hmmm
<lc2> you should get the guide corrected
<fortunev> so you have two then?
<lc2> plain old ubuntu might have a system button, but xubuntu certainly does not
<lc2> yes, i have two
<fortunev> Ok.. Thanks!
<lc2> fortunev: where did you get the pocket guide?
<lc2> i'm thinking it's worth reporting a documentation bug
<fortunev> xubuntu site link led to it. Can not remember exactly where, but is mentions 8.10, so it is not very old
<fortunev> I will see If I can track it down. hold on a sec
<fortunev> ok al stop... the guide is for straight ubuntu and not explicitly xubuntu
<lulemurfan> i'm getting an error once i login - 'could not look up internett for linux. This will prevent Xfce working problery. then something about linux file /etc/hosts - anyhelp please?
<lc2> wtf
<lc2> fortunev: oh, that makes all the difference
<lc2> ubuntu does things differently
<lc2> lulemurfan: will you please write down the error message and quote it word-for-word?
<lulemurfan> ok, wait i'll log out and then back in
<Guest25875> Hey  is anybody home?
<lc2> yessir
<lulemurfan> lc2: it's problery something that i've done! - here it is: 'Could not look up internet address for linuz. This will prevent Xfce from operating correctly. It may be possible to correct the problem by adding linux to the file /etc/hosts on your system'
<lc2> ah is linuz the name of your computer?
<lulemurfan> yes
<lc2> okay, do you mean linuz or linux?
<lulemurfan> linux - very original - i know!!!
<lc2> okay
<lc2> then try this, and please type this exactly
<lc2> uh hold on
<lc2> okay never mind
<lc2> try:
<lc2> gksudo /etc/hosts
<lc2> add a line like this, at the end, all by itself:
<lc2> 127.0.0.1 linux
<lc2> oh crap sorry
<lc2> gksudo mousepad /etc/hosts
<lc2> then do what i said
<lulemurfan> then save?
<lulemurfan> that was a stupid question!
<Guest87467> Cool, just wondering if anyone knows the best  way to solve sound problems in Xubuntu for the Yamaha  OPL SA3 chipset? I am pretty much  of  a newbie when it comes  to Linux. I have considerable Windows experience but this is my first  Linux  install.
<lc2> lulemurfan: yessir
<lc2> Guest87467: it depends what your problem is
<Guest87467> Well it don't werk... ;) At all... the sound that is.
<lc2> Guest87467: i'm not being condescending, but ensure that it's not muted
<Guest87467> I understand that ALSA is installed with the Xubuntu distribution by default  unless I am mistakeen.
<lc2> the xfce mixer does not have a mute button, so it's impossible to tell when it is muted
<lc2> try a different mixer, like kmix
<Guest87467> Oh no offense taken  I am so new  with Linux at this point that  I don't even know how  to do that at this  point.
<lc2> Guest87467: i'm not new to linux, and i spent hours debugging a "sound problem" which turned out to be the sound being muted
<Guest87467> I do  know that when I open a mixer, it shows nothing.
<lc2> it shows nothing?
<Guest87467> It is quite like the sound chipset is  not even detected.
<Guest87467> Nope, nothing.
<lc2> hm
<lc2> go to a terminal for me
<lc2> lsmod | grep snd
<lc2> then go to paste.ubuntu.com and paste the results
<Guest87467> I  have read  that there   has  been some    problems getting this chipset working...
<lc2> ah
<Guest87467> But   it show  up as supported in the  current version of ALSA, however I am not to familiar with Linux instalations through a terminal just yet.
<Guest87467> I   am running 8.10 though.
<lc2> Guest87467: just go to a terminal and paste what i told you to, it'll tell us whether it was detected or not
<ruben_> Hello
<lc2> hi ruben_
<ruben_> How big should I make partitions on a 10 Gb Hdd?
<lc2> ruben_: are you dual-booting?
<ruben_> No
<lc2> ruben_: how much RAM do you have?
<ruben_> Just xubuntu 8.10
<ruben_> 384 mb
<lc2> hey same as me
<ruben_> Cool
<lc2> ruben_: i'd give it 512mb to 1gb of swap and the rest for your root FS
<lc2> hold on i'll see what i have
<ruben_> Should I do a /home partiton?
<ruben_> Thanks
<lc2> okay yeah, i have a gig for swap, so i recommend you do the same
<ruben_> But no /home?
<Guest87467> lsmod returned a bunch of stuff.
<lc2> and no, no need to put /home on a separate partition
<lc2> Guest87467: it has to be lsmod | grep snd
<ruben_> Cool
<ruben_> Thank you very much
<lc2> Guest87467: anyway, go to paste.ubuntu.com
<Guest87467> grep snd nothing.
<lc2> Guest87467: oh crap
<Guest87467> na   juust kid  of didn't even return  the  prompt.
<Guest87467> er just
<lc2> yeah i know what you mean
<lc2> try
<lc2> sudo modprobe
<lc2> oops!
<lc2> premature enter
<lc2> modprobe opl3sa2
<lc2> sudo modprobe opl3sa2
<lc2> that is
<Guest87467> ahhh okey gotta   be   root eh?
<lc2> Guest87467: yeah to load kernel modules
<Guest87467> Hmm gonna have to close and reopen my terminal,  kinda semi  hung.
<lc2> hm okay
<Guest87467> FATAL: Module opl3sa2 not found.
<lc2> wait what
<Guest87467> Hehe doncha love that    one??? :)
<lc2> yeah apparently that module doesn't exist anymore
<lc2> next up
<lc2> lspci
<lc2> dump the results at paste.ubuntu.com
<Guest87467> Bunch  a stuff
<lc2> actually, even better
<lc2> lspci -v
<Guest87467> I can   paste if it will allow about  a paragraph.
<lc2> you should have many, many paragraphs of stuff
<lc2> hence, use the pastebin above
<Guest87467> Yeah, many, many paragraphs  now.
<Guest87467> Hmm don't see anything about  a sound chipset though.
<lc2> let me see
<Guest87467> The computer is a laptop... Toshiba Tecra  8000... the specs say  it  should have that Yamaha sound chipset  that I  mentioned earlier.
<lc2> Guest87467: show me your paste
<Guest87467> All of those paragraphs?
<Guest87467> Here?
<lc2> go to paste.ubuntu.com and paste it there
<Guest87467> Or on the website... ahhh  ok...
<lc2> yes :)
<Guest87467> I have the  lspci -v  paste up do you want the other  one as well?
<lc2> i'd like to see the -v one
<Guest87467> I  am assuming that that  is a rundown of installed pci devices?
<Guest87467> Ok that is  the -v  one that is   up.
<Guest87467> Posted under the name Charles
<lc2> Guest87467: give me the link, please
<Guest87467> ahh  okey   that  prolly would helh  hunh?
<lc2> yes :)
<Guest87467> http://paste.ubuntu.com/113322/
<MaxHavoc> Is there a lock workstation function in Xubuntu?
<Stroganoff> MaxHavoc: yes, it's somewhere in the screensaver settings
<lc2> Guest87467: okay i have a suspicion here
<lc2> Guest87467: before we go on, you are absolutely certain that you actually have a soundcard, right? ;)
<MaxHavoc> Stroganoff, I see an option to lock screen when the screensaver is active, but how can I do it at will?
<Guest87467> Yeah me too... it ain't werkin' ;)
<Stroganoff> MaxHavoc: Press System ? Quit... ? Lock Screen.
<Stroganoff> ? = ->
<lc2> Stroganoff: there is no such thing
<lc2> MaxHavoc: you can make your own
<lc2> add a launcher with the command:
<lc2> xscreensaver-command -lock
<lc2> iirc
<Guest87467> Well it is a lap-top I bought it used a few days ago but the chip set   is on the main board.
<MaxHavoc> lc2, Thanks
<lc2> MaxHavoc: np
<Stroganoff> MaxHavoc: another one: Control+Alt+L
<Guest87467> At least it should be.
<lc2> Guest87467: okay, well, i think there's one possible solution, which is that you need to go into your BIOS setup and find an option called something like "PnP OS"
<MaxHavoc> Stroganoff, Hmm...doesn't work form e
<lc2> Stroganoff: doesn't work on xubuntu
<Stroganoff> oh i thought i was in the ubuntu channel :D
<MaxHavoc> Stroganoff, lol
<lc2> o ;D
<Guest87467> Hmm yeah, been in the bios but didn't think about that.
<lc2> Guest87467: anyway, look for that option, and turn it off
<lc2> then come back, and if you still have a problem we'll work through that
<Guest87467> Ok will do that. See ya in a bit if not resolved. Thanx for your time. So far this is better than Windows tech support. :)
<lc2> Guest87467: haha i know windows tech support
<MaxHavoc> lc2, Is Xscreensaver not installed by default?
<lc2> "uh you should probably just reinstall"
<lc2> fuck those guys
<lc2> MaxHavoc: it's the default screensaver daemon on xubuntu
<MaxHavoc> It's telling me I need to install it via apt
<lc2> wait what
<Guest87467> Yeah, I became my own Windows Tech Support... decided it was time to get experienced with Linux now. :)
<Guest87467> Anyway see ya... going  to   poke around in  my bios. :)
<MaxHavoc> ben@Xubuntu:/usr/local/bin$ xscreensaver -command -lock
<MaxHavoc> The program 'xscreensaver' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<MaxHavoc> sudo apt-get install xscreensaver
<MaxHavoc> bash: xscreensaver: command not found
<lc2> MaxHavoc: you wrote it wrong on several counts
<lc2> xscreensaver-command -lock
<rocko> helllo lc2
<rocko> how are you?
<MaxHavoc> Ah! I thought there was a space between xscreensaver and command
<lc2> MaxHavoc: :)
<lc2> rocko: i've been better
<rocko> what happened ?
<lc2> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3461/3250375289_c3abe669d5.jpg
<lc2> i'm getting old. :/
<lc2> but that's okay, i'm taking my frustrations out on random newbies and making them self-pwn their systems by typing the commands i tell them! ;)
<lc2> j/k
<rocko> I see
<rocko> hahahaha
<MaxHavoc> Hey lc2, sorry to keep bugging you when you're upset but...xscreensaver-command doesn't exist for me either, when I search for commands like that this is all I can find:
<MaxHavoc> ./usr/bin/xscreensaver-getimage-video
<MaxHavoc> ./usr/bin/xscreensaver-getimage-file
<MaxHavoc> ./usr/bin/xscreensaver-gl-helper
<MaxHavoc> ./usr/bin/xscreensaver-getimage
<MaxHavoc> ./usr/bin/xscreensaver-text
<lc2> wow, that's odd
<lc2> well, you might find it a good idea to install xscreensaver then
<MaxHavoc> Ok :)
<lc2> wait
<lc2> does gnome-screensaver-command --lock do anything?
<lc2> i don't know what xubuntu's default screensaver daemon is
<jano_> opps
<MaxHavoc> Yes, yes it did
<lc2> hi jano_
<lc2> MaxHavoc: oh :)
<lc2> there you go then
<MaxHavoc> Ok, thanks :)
<jano_> hi. Any swe channel for xubuntu?
<lc2> most welcome
<lc2> swe?
<knome> swedish, i think.
<jano_> sweden ;-)
<knome> and no.
<lc2> yeah
<lc2> if you know even a little english we can help you out, though
<jano_> ok Im normaly Ubuntu user but i have decide too put up a xubuntu computer i the garage :-)
<lc2> (it's weird, all the swedish people i have known write english better than most english people i know)
<knome> jano_, (i'm from finland so i know quite a bunch of swedish, but i'm way more comfortable with english)
<jano_> Really ok well i have booth Italian and German workers on my work today.
<jano_> So any who want to help mee with the first problem :-/
<lc2> jano_: we'll do our best
<jano_> Nice :-)
<jano_> I hawe troubble with the ssh client.  I want too conect to this computer. (I can only conect too an other computer with this one)
<lc2> sudo /usr/sbin/sshd
<rocko> lc2 I reformatted my swap can that lead to bad problems ?
<knome> rocko, doubt so.
<lc2> if you want sshd working after your next reboot, go to applications -> system -> services
<knome> rocko, though i don't see why you'd want to do that.
<rocko> because ubuntu made it extended and I did not want it extended
<lc2> hit "unlock" then check "remote shell server"
<rocko> well it seems that it as knome
<lc2> rocko: wtf?
<rocko> what
<lc2> haha how come it was formatted as ext3?
<lc2> how did that happen?
<rocko> my boot up messages are all messed up now
<lc2> yeah i can imagine
<jano_> sudo: /usr/sbin/sshd: command not found
<lc2> jano_: !
<knome> jano_, install openssh-server
<rocko> no it was extended with swap lc2
<knome> jano_, it should be started automatically (by default)
<lc2> knome: no it's not
<rocko> I did not want it to be extended because I have no purpose in making room for another partition
<lc2> xubuntu, at least, starts no network services by default, which is the right thing to do
<knome> lc2, yes. but openssh-server is not installed by default.
<rocko> well it seems to for me
<lc2> knome: oh, okay
<jano_> "destination missing behind command openssh-server"
<lc2> rocko: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<MaxHavoc> Is there anything akin to the device manager from XP in Xubuntu?
<knome> jano_, ^
<rocko> why would I want to install that lc2
<lc2> MaxHavoc: nope
<lc2> sorry, not rocko
<lc2> jano_: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<MaxHavoc> Seriously? Is there anyway to view my installed devices?
<lc2> sorry, i'm all messed up right now
<lc2> MaxHavoc: go to a command line and type lspci
<rocko> how do I fix my swap problem lc2 ? because my boot up messages are all messed up now ?
<knome> MaxHavoc, lshw :P
<lc2> rocko: i have no idea
<jano_> installing 8-)
<lc2> rocko: whatever you did to make it do that, don't do that, :P
<jano_> =notepad?
<jano_> gedit?
<lc2> jano_: mousepad
<lc2> if you want a very basic text editor
<jano_> yea
<jano_> Restarting OpenBSD Secure Shell server sshd                           [ OK ]
<jano_>  And now how too config user and passw for remote?
<lc2> jano_: they're the same as your local usernames and passwords
<jano_> Ok I will se if it works...
<lc2> applications -> system -> users and groups
<jano_> i want a separatly remote login user andpass.
<lc2> jano_: and you don't want them to be the same as local users?
<lc2> hell if i know how to do that
<jano_> On the ubuntu computer i had a separatly menu there i could wride user and passw for remote conect
<genii> jano_: ssh -l remotename remoteboxname
<jano_> Ehm ssh -l user password    ?
<lc2> ssh user@host
<jano_> Bad. The other computer cant see this one :-(
<Guest86200> lc2
<lc2> Guest86200: hi!!
<Guest86200> Heya, me... Charles again...
<lc2> i don't know who charles is, but that's okay
<Guest86200> Still no sound... didn't see an option for pnp os
<lc2> Guest86200: hmmm :(
<Guest86200> Well I was the guy with the soound problem
<lc2> oh it's you
<lc2> see, if linux is not seeing the card *at all*, it has to be something messed up in the bios
<Guest86200> I set a different nickname but it keeps changing   it.
<lc2> even if it's not loading a driver for it, lspci should show it
<Guest86200> Well I am thinking that I may need to get the new version of ALSA installed...
<lc2> Guest86200: no, i don't think that's your problem
<Guest86200> because I had read somewhere that something  was broken in  the kernal   in regards to this  particular chip set.
<knome> Guest86200, then the nickname is registered. you can try to take something near the nick you want. eg. charles -> churles :)
<lc2> Guest86200: if the kernel can see it, even if it can't use it, lspci should show it
<Guest86200> Hmmm
<lc2> like if the driver is totally broken, lspci doesn't even look at that, it'll just show all the pci devices you have installed
<Guest86200> Id did change  one setting but so far I have seen  no difference.
<Guest86200> Device Config
<rocko> lc2 is it possible to install the wrong bios and still have your machine working ?
<lc2> rocko: the BIOS is not something you typically "instalL"
<lc2> install*
<Guest86200> I dunno but I bet there is a bios update for this baby.
<jano_> reboot
<rocko> well I meant flash lc2
<rocko> you kno
<rocko> same shit
<Guest86200> This is like a P II system
<lc2> rocko: if you flash your bios with the wrong bios image, you will hose your system
<rocko> I see well I guess I did not then because it works lc2
<Guest86200> Anyway Device Config was set to <All Devices> I changed it to <Setup By OS>
<rocko> well what if it is for the right motherboard but not right southbridge lc2
<lc2> Guest86200: were there any other options?
<Guest86200> But no difference thus far.
<lc2> rocko: you're asking for trouble
<rocko> what do you mean by that lc2 ?
<Guest86200> There were a lot of options for the soound chipset.
<lc2> rocko: meaning that if shit goes all fucked up, we're not gonna help you ;)
<lc2> pardon my language
<Guest86200> IRQ DMA Channels... different memory locations to set and stuff.
<lc2> Guest86200: try all of them
<lc2> Guest86200: oh, then never mind, don't try those things
<rocko> I see lc2
<Guest86200> Um that coould be a bunch:)
<rocko> well I already flashed it years ago
<lc2> now, brb, i haven't played my strat mongrel in a while so i'm gonna go do that :)
<Guest86200> Especially when yer talkin'  memory locations
<knome> !ohmy | lc2
<ubottu> lc2: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<rocko> but lspci tells of a different southbride then what the bios upgrade has when extracted the  exe bios upgrade
<Guest86200> Hmm  you have given me an idea... I coould try flashing  the Bios
<lc2> oh nm
<fortunev> can I print to a shared xp printer?
<rocko> Guest86200 yes you can extracted exe files if they are extractable
<Guest86200> That might fix it... however if I did that  woould I have to reinstall Xubuntu to get it to recognize the chip set?
<rocko> if they are some more meant be
<lc2> Guest86200: no
<Guest86200> Kewel...
<rocko> if it does not extract then it is the end of the line for extraction
<Guest86200> One more question... can you flash a bios on an    older computer without a floppy drive?
<Guest86200> I can boot from  a CD...
<rocko> I am not sure
<Guest86200> And  only    has a CD ROM Drive.
<rocko> Guest86200 you could try using qemu  to see if coreboot works on your machine if it does you could try flashing it will coreboot
<rocko> *with
<rocko> but if you want to keep your old pc
<Guest86200> Any bios flashing I ever did before was with a floppy.
<rocko> I would recommend you to not flash the bios
<rocko> only if you know exactly what you are doing
<rocko> I did not use a floppy on this machine
<Guest86200> Why? As long as you get the right bios file it is relatively safe.
<rocko> to flash bios
<Guest86200> What did you use roco?
<Guest86200> Just HD?
<rocko> an exe file from my manuafactures site
<rocko> yes did it from hard drive
<rocko> if you do not have linux install you can download from piratebay an bartpe that has already been made
<rocko> and you could install it from that windows  livecd
<Guest86200> Hmm that is  cool most that I have done made a setup    like  disk and saved it to a floppy   then you rebooted with the floppy and  it  flashed  the bios.
<rocko> I see
<fortunev> can i print from xubuntu to a shared xp printer?
<Guest86200> Hmmm well Windows Live isn't an option  on this puter... running Xubuntu and not dual booting.
<rocko> yes fortunev you should be able to
<fortunev> roko: what connection type should I use?
<R2D2> lol Hd0 smart status BAD   :-(
<Guest86200> Hmmm  ok well I'm  off   to do  more troubleshooting... I may even  install Win 98  or 2000 and see if there is sound  in that  OS but only as a last resort.
<jarnos> Is there any working cd burner. Even K3b has remarkable fault: It can't verify its burning result.
<charlie-tca> I burn 4 cd-r's a day with Brassero. They all pass integrity checks.
<jarnos> charlie-tca: But I need a burner capable to burn CD-RWs.
<jarnos> charlie-tca: I mean software.
<rocko> nevermind lc2 I was wrong it was rs480 which  I do have so it was the right bios upgrade :D
<rocko> I thought it was the south bridge
<boerni> jarnos, k3b and brasero are frontends to cdrtools. if u want to have something new, buy nerolinux
<charlie-tca> Ah, I see. I can burn them once, then if I try to erase and burn again, it's dead. Thus I use cd-r now
<rocko> which was 400
<jarnos> charlie-tca: By K3b you can burn them, but verification is broken; a bug report done: Bug 207265
<jarnos> Bug #207265
<charlie-tca> bug 207265
<charlie-tca> broken bot :(
<jarnos> charlie-tca: Won't tell about KDE bugs maybe.
 * jarnos hates bugs that break working feature.
<knome> o'rly?
<TheSheep> bugs that break non-workingfeatures are much more tolerable
<jarnos> TheSheep: Bugs that are in new features are more tolerable and understandable.
<jarnos> TheSheep: but once you have something that works, it is annoying to break it by an update.
<jarnos> TheSheep, knome: They are like steps backwards.
<knome> you are corret.
<knome> +c
<lulemurfan> How can I see other shared folders on my network?
<SiDi> you should use "nautilus --no-desktop" for this ;)
<SiDi> it understands "smb:///" to navigate into windows shared networks
<SiDi> and also sftp:// for remote access to linux pcs
<lulemurfan> i should download nautilus?
<SiDi> hm if you don't already have it, i suppose there are easier ways
<SiDi> i just always had gnome on another hand so i always had nautilus
<lulemurfan> I used to use edubuntu!
<SiDi> in the network menu of your apps menu, don't you have "Server Client Terminal" ?
<SiDi> you could try this and Samba for windows pcs, Ssh/Sftp for linux pcs
<SiDi> but nautilus is really cool for browsing other pcs, though
<lulemurfan> i don't have any of that, shall i just download that other program?
<SiDi> I guess so then
<SiDi> if you have disk space
<SiDi> but don't forget to launch it with "--no-desktop"
<lulemurfan> i should have that space
<SiDi> and then when you run it, go to preferences and remove the "Let nautilus manage desktop" thing
<SiDi> it's for gnome and it'll screw your desktop ;)
<lulemurfan> ok will do
<Odd-rationale> there are other samba browser around if you don't want to install nautilus...
<lulemurfan> installing now anyway!!!
<Odd-rationale> (might as wel use gnome, imo... lol)
<lulemurfan> i think nautilus i used on edubuntu
<SiDi> Odd-rationale: do you mind giving me the name ?
<lulemurfan> thanks for your help bye
<SiDi> interests me :)
<SiDi> bye bye lulemurfan
<Odd-rationale> well, you can use smbclient from the command line.
<Odd-rationale> i also think there is one called pyneighborhood... or soemthing
<Odd-rationale> !info pyneighborhood
<ubottu> pyneighborhood (source: pyneighborhood): A GTK+ application that allows you to browse network shares. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-0ubuntu5 (intrepid), package size 80 kB, installed size 380 kB
<SiDi> command line isnt always practical :)
<Odd-rationale> there are a couple others, if you search synaptics, iirc...
<SiDi> well thanks, i'll give this one a try
<SiDi> i need to leave in a few secs actually :x
<SiDi> see you another time ;)
<Odd-rationale> see ya
<wormsxulla_> hello!
<wormsxulla_> i have installed a 8Gb sdhc card in my eee pc, and created a partition of 3,6 gb on it. when i do "system monitor", it reports that 134 Mb are used on this partition. when i do disk / properties, it says there is 21,3 Mo on it. i wonder what the difference is
<wormsxulla_> second question: even though the sdhc card is in its slot at boot, it doesn't mount automatically, is it normal?
<knome> wormsxulla_, what does 'df' say?
<knome> wormsxulla_, sdhc cards should mount autmatically.
<knome> wormsxulla_, do you use the default xubuntu kernel?
<knome> wormsxulla_, 'df -h' maybe :P
<wormsxulla_> knome: df in a terminal?
<knome> wormsxulla_, yes.
<wormsxulla_> just a second, please
<knome> wormsxulla_, i'd trust on that output.
<wormsxulla_> /dev/sdb1             3,7G   94M  3,4G   3% /media/disk
<knome> wormsxulla_, 94M used, that is.
<wormsxulla_> so it seems that is what is reported in the system monitor, but there is a 70Mb difference with the files found in right-click/disk properties?
<knome> mm-h. in thunar?
<wormsxulla_> yes
<wormsxulla_> also, that 94Mb was 134Mb yesterday, and i certainly deleted nothing :)
<knome> yeah, well.. suppose you are running intrepid
<wormsxulla_> knome: what could be the reason why this card does not mount?
<wormsxulla_> i run 7.10 gutsy
<knome> wormsxulla_, a-ha.
<knome> wormsxulla_, don't really know. are you using the default intrepid kernel?
<knome> i mean, default xubuntu kernel :)
<wormsxulla_> 2.6.22-14-generic
<wormsxulla_> if that helps :)
<knome> eh i mean...
<knome> do you use the normal repository for xubuntu in your eepc?
<knome> +e
<knome> wormsxulla_, there is a custom kernel repository for hardy-> at http://array.org/ubuntu/
<knome> wormsxulla_, i use that and i have had absolutely *no* problems with anything.
<knome> wormsxulla_, of course, it's not for gutsy..
<knome> wormsxulla_, i also heard that there is coming some better native support for eeepc in jaunty.
<wormsxulla_> knome: it's not really a "problem", i'm curious :)
<wormsxulla_> oh really? great then
<knome> wormsxulla_, but i think that was limited models.
<wormsxulla_> knome: no problem with the wifi (or network manager) at all?
<knome> wormsxulla_, no problems.
<knome> wormsxulla_, all function keys work properly.
<knome> wormsxulla_, i get osd windows when i press them.
<knome> wormsxulla_, camera works.
<knome> wormsxulla_, hibernating works.
<wormsxulla_> cool. i had a lot of problems with err..ppp
<knome> wormsxulla_, powersaving works.
<knome> wormsxulla_, so maybe you should try it :)
<wormsxulla_> i use my eee pc as a laptop, i never shut it off (unless it freezes)
<wormsxulla_> so powersaving is not a problem for me :)
<knome> heh.
<wormsxulla_> i partitioned the card with fdisk instead of cfdisk, which wasn't working for some reason. could it be the reason of the not-mounting?
<knome> i doubt that.
 * wormsxulla_ scratches head :)
<knome> i'll have some sleep. see you later.
<wormsxulla_> thank you! goodnight
#xubuntu 2009-02-04
<Nwallins1> Hi, my top and bottom panels seem a bit messed up.  I am on 8.10/ppc.  When I try to add to top panel, it doesn't show up until I log in again.  my clock gets stuck, and my workspaces on the bottom panel don't always show up
<Nwallins1> also, running apps don't always show up on the bottom panel
<Nwallins1>  i checked panel settings, they seem fine.  I was running for a while with Gnome services off, to try to save memory.  I noticed the panel issues, turned Gnome svcs back on.  no dice.  I have rebooted, etc. several times
<Nwallins1> what's the next thing to try, for troubleshooting or a workaround?
<Nwallins1> ah, I just killed compiz, and panel behavior is back, with xfwm4
<IntrepidJoseph> hey all
<IntrepidJoseph> can anyone help me with a networking issue?
<genii> Apparently not
<Bumphead> lol
<rocko> hello
<xubuntu> hi all
<xubuntu> I have a question about the updates on xubuntu live USB
<charlie-tca> go ahead, xubuntu
<xubuntu> when I want to update it will download the packages and after there is a space disk issue
<DeeDotDee> Would it be possible to take the CD image and burn it to a DVD correctly? Or should I just bunker up and download a huge DVD ISO ?
<xubuntu> so I think it's just a problem of configuration and xubuntu is using a temp space (RAM fs or else) ?
<xubuntu> if you have an idea ?
<charlie-tca> xubuntu: What system are you using (hardware)
<charlie-tca> It sounds like the hard drive is small
<xubuntu> I have a 8GB usb key and after the hardware is my laptop
<charlie-tca> DeeDotDee: are you talking just to burn the iso to a DVD instead of a CD?
<DeeDotDee> charlie-tca: That's correct.  But making it able to boot, etc
<charlie-tca> xubuntu: did you partition the disk?
<xubuntu> no there is only one FAT32 partition of about 7.6 7.8GB
<charlie-tca> DeeDotDee: sur it's possible. If it is the desktop cd iso, it should work the same if you burn it to dvd or cd
<DeeDotDee> charlie-tca: I tried in Nero, and it told me to give it a CD-R
<xubuntu> but it's a live USB system so I think it creates a RAM fs and use it for download and install
<charlie-tca> Nero is not that smart. It saw a cd iso image and intends to burn it to a cd-r only. Do you have an installation of ubuntu or xubuntu?
<DeeDotDee> charlie-tca: X
<charlie-tca> xubuntu: you seem to be running out of space. Perhaps clearing the tmp files or using apt-get --clean to remove installed files will help.
<DeeDotDee> Well actually I do not have anything installed
<DeeDotDee> (linux wise)
<charlie-tca> No guarantees, I am not that familiar with it.
<DeeDotDee> As I am obviously downloading an install CD
<charlie-tca> DeeDotDee: Windows, right?
<DeeDotDee> Yes
<xubuntu> you know there is the little icon which says update manager... when I click on it I have 240MB to download but it seems that it stops after a moment because of space
<xubuntu> so I think the best way should be to tell it where it should download the files (My USB key)
<charlie-tca> You are running out of disk space.
<xubuntu> yes I know but I have my USB key which can have 7GB so I think it's a lot just for updates
<charlie-tca> DeeDotDee: Is there anything here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<charlie-tca> that might let you burn that to the dvd?
<charlie-tca> xubuntu: why not just install them one or two at a time then?
<charlie-tca> You can uncheck them in update manager and just check a few at a time.
<xubuntu> yes I was thinking about it but I was looking for a better solution like modifying a config file or something like this
<DeeDotDee> I'll try installing "Infra Recorder"
<DeeDotDee> and using it
<charlie-tca> Good luck with it.
<xubuntu> because if have well understood the system is loading like a live and install a copy of the running system at the end of my session in order to save the configuration
<xubuntu> so I think the one update by one update should work
<xubuntu> but it would be more powerful to apply all the update at a time
<charlie-tca> Not neccessarily. It just makes it easier to apply them all at once.
<charlie-tca> End result is a fully up to date installation.
<xubuntu> yes ;-)
<xubuntu> ok so I will go that way :-)
<pkodon> Hello everyone. Is there a way to get the panel at the bottom of the screen in XFCE to actually auto-hide? I've tried setting it to auto-hide several times, and it never seems to consistantly want to hide. If I run some things in Wine, the bottom of the window is then covered by the panel, and the mouse goes behind the panel in the Wine "screen"; so I can't see what's at the bottom of the Wine window, and I can't click on anything in the bar.
<xubuntu> thank you for your conversation bye
<xubuntu> see you
<charlie-tca> np, see you later
<charlie-tca> pkodon: mine auto-hides, but certain applications will get down to the bottom of the screen, and it can not pop up in front of them.
<charlie-tca> Then I have to switch desktops to see it.
<pkodon> No, that's not the problem here. I turn on auto-hide, and can even go to a different desktop and click on the desktop and it's still open.
<charlie-tca> are you running compiz?
<pkodon> I don't think so, I don't think Compiz likes my hardware.
<charlie-tca> Might be a bug, then. I haven't heard of it before, but haven't tried hiding the panels except in Jaunty
<pkodon> Oh, well, this is PC/OS, which is based off of Xubuntu Hardy.
<charlie-tca> Maybe they changed something. It might be worth checking with them on it.
<pkodon> I seem to remember having the same problem with straight Xubuntu 8.0, though. The only time I didn't have some problems with panels was in KDE.
<pkodon> And I tried Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and Xubuntu.
<pkodon> I settled on PC/OS because I didn't have to go hunting for software to install so I could watch the movies I already had on my hard drive (and play music and other stuff I have).
<charlie-tca> I see. I'll try to check out hardy when I get time, then.
<pkodon> Okay, I'll keep looking for answers. I'm kind of new to Linux. I don't want to use Windows for more than playing games, and if I can get the games to work in Linux I'll use that.
<charlie-tca> Good luck :-)
<pkodon> charlie-tca: Thanks, it's a bit of a learning curve, but I'm getting there. Not ready to install anything that has to be compiled, yet, but I'm sure that will come with time.
<pkodon> I do like the idea of being able to fix stuff that doesn't work right, or at least find someone else who can and has an interest in doing so. Microsoft seems to only fix stuff if millions of people complain.
<pkodon> And I've seen them steal from their users too many times.
<charlie-tca> I don't compile myself. I had to a couple of years ago, but I am a user, not a programmer.
<charlie-tca> To me it was difficult
<pkodon> Yeah, I waited this long because in the past it seemed everyone I met who had Linux was talking about how they had just compiled the latest version of their OS.
<charlie-tca> I enjoy using xubuntu. It is a fine product that fills my needs nicely
<pkodon> I couldn't see recompiling everything every couple weeks/months.
<charlie-tca> I stumbled across Ubuntu 5.04, and have not looked back.
<charlie-tca> When it got to hard to load on my old system, I moved to Xubuntu.
<pkodon> I like the reduced memory requirements of Xubuntu, but I like the KDE interface and tools better.
<charlie-tca> Never used KDE
<DeeDotDee> charlie-tca: do you think xubuntu 8.10 would work better than XP on my old P2 450 MHz, 320 MBs of PC100 SDRAM, 10 GB HD?
<DeeDotDee> VooDoo3 3DFX
<DeeDotDee> 8MB
<pkodon> I tried to combine a bunch of different distros based off of Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, and ended up with a FrankenLinux that wouldn't update or even uninstall 300+ packages.
<pkodon> I had wanted to switch between interfaces and see which one I liked best, but I decided that was a bad move.
<pkodon> As for your machine, I would say XP won't leave you much room for programs, and the P2 is probably a little dated for XP. I wouldn't even try Vista.
<DeeDotDee> I'm not paying to upgrade to Vista even on this computer
<pkodon> But then, if you want to do a recommended install for Xubuntu, you're probably going to want to at least upgrade your HD to a 20G. I have three partitions set up as such:
<DeeDotDee> I told dell to give me XP or I will find another company.
<DeeDotDee> Which I should have done anyway
<pkodon> 10GB for /root , 2GB for a SWAP partition, and 26GB for /home
<MaxHavoc> So, I just upgraded my kernel from 2.6.27-7 to 2.6.27-11 and I'm wondering, is there a way to automatically remove the previous kernel and get it out of the grub boot menu?
<pkodon> I think Ubuntu recommends at least 8GB for /root.
<pkodon> MaxHavoc: Hmm. I'm new to Linux, but, seems to me there was something in the Settings Manager about startup management.
<pkodon> MaxHavoc: Otherwise, you may have to look through files in /etc to find the one that is used to configure grub.
<MaxHavoc> pkodon, There is, but it doesn't change the grub boot menu. In any event I know how to do it by hand, I was wondering if there was an automated way to remove previous kernels and any references to them
<MaxHavoc> pkodon, The grub file is /boot/grub/menu.1st, just FYI
<MaxHavoc> menu.lst rather
<charlie-tca> DeeDotDee: I think I would call it a toss up. It's hard to say if xubuntu or XP would be better
<DeeDotDee> yeah, it's all gonna go slow as crap
<DeeDotDee> I can't stand to use the machine anymore
<charlie-tca> Well, mine does.
<DeeDotDee> yet.. It works
<DeeDotDee> so why should I abandon it just cause it's slow?
<charlie-tca> Leave out openoffice, and change to epiphany seems to help in xubuntu
<pkodon> MaxHavoc: Okay, thanks for that bit of info. As for some other location to auto-manage it, I don't know of any. There may also be something in the command-line commands in a root shell or using sudo in a shell that will allow you to remove stuff you're not using any more and clean up references.
<MaxHavoc> DeeDotDee, Not sure what issue you're having, but XP can run fast as hell if you tweak it right
<charlie-tca> MaxHavoc: no automatic programs that I know of.
<MaxHavoc> charlie-tca, So how do you delete old kernels?
<pkodon> MaxHavoc: He's got an older computer, really older, with a 10GB HD and a P2/450.
<DeeDotDee> MaxHavoc: even on this computer it takes XP about 1m and 30 seconds to start up
<DeeDotDee> after 3 months of being installed
<charlie-tca> I don't. They don't take enough disk space to worry about. I change menu.lst to only show a couple, though.
<MaxHavoc> pkodon, I've run XP on systems like that before, use msconfig to control what happens on startup, disable unnecessary services, turn off all graphics options, use classic theme and start menu, it will run pretty quick
<DeeDotDee> MaxHavoc: what was that dude? Blackviper?
<charlie-tca> DeeDotDee: It might be better with jaunty. It starts much faster than intrepid, even. Of course, it is in alpha now.
<pkodon> MaxHavoc: But, is 10GB enough space to install it on and have something left to install apps?
<MaxHavoc> XP is 2 gigs installed
<MaxHavoc> So yeah
<DeeDotDee> pkodon: It has about 5 GBs left
<MaxHavoc> I might suggest running it with no service packs even though it's a security nightmare that way, the service packs add size and reduce speed
<pkodon> Okay, I guess that's promising. You can also get smaller Linux distros with even faster/leaner UI's than Xubuntu (I'd have to look up the one I installed for a while).
<MaxHavoc> Or you know...spend like $300 on Craigslist for a new PC :)
<DeeDotDee> I just bought this one
<DeeDotDee> Why would I want to upgrade my old one?
<DeeDotDee> lol
<MaxHavoc> You just bought a P2 450? Dear god why?
<pkodon> MaxHavoc: Is Craigslist one of the cheaper places to get new hardware?
<DeeDotDee> LOL
<DeeDotDee> no
<MaxHavoc> pkodon, New? Like brand new? No, Newegg is the best, but you can get used PCs for cheap
<MaxHavoc> Hell if you're in the washington DC area I'll sell you mine :)
<DeeDotDee> P4 Dual Core 1.8GHz, 500 GB internal (462 really)
<pkodon> MaxHavoc: Ahh. Well, I've seen ads for both.
<DeeDotDee> is what I just bought
<MaxHavoc> Ok, so what's with the PII-450?
<DeeDotDee> MaxHavoc: Why should I obandon it just cause it's slow?
<DeeDotDee> It still works
<pkodon> If you ask me, the PII-450 would make a great Win98SE machine for playing older games.
<DeeDotDee> Been working 10 yeras
<MaxHavoc> How much RAM on it?
<DeeDotDee> 320
<pkodon> I've got a PIII-500 I use for Win98SE and play old Windows and DOS games on (using DosBox so I don't have to boot into 98's broken DOS).
<MaxHavoc> I was just playing arkanoid 2 using dosbox
<DeeDotDee> It came with 98SE, but isn't support for it screwed
<MaxHavoc> On my quad core ;p
<charlie-tca> Support for 98 ended before XP, didn't it?
<DeeDotDee> XP is still supported till April
<MaxHavoc> MS mainstream support is 5 years, extended is 10
<pkodon> DeeDotDee: Yeah, but I've never found Microsoft support to be very good, even when it was being supported.
<MaxHavoc> XP keeps getting extra support because Vista sucks
<MaxHavoc> Support also means patches and other updates
<pkodon> I figgure, if I'm not using it on the internet (I'm using Linux for that), and I'm just using it to run games, I shouldn't need updates beyond what I've already got (a CD-full).
<MaxHavoc> Yeah
<MaxHavoc> I'm just saying though that you can use a modern PC and still play old games on it
<DeeDotDee> When is XP's security updates going to die ?
<DeeDotDee> not just the mainstream support
<MaxHavoc> 2011
<MaxHavoc> 10 years from release
<DeeDotDee> Hopefully x/Ubuntu will be good enough for stupid mothers and kids to use by then
<MaxHavoc> Aye
<DeeDotDee> So I can conver their computers too
<DeeDotDee> convert
<pkodon> MaxHavoc: Well, I will say this, XP with DosBox seems to run any DOS/Windows game I've tried (on a friend's laptop). I don't have XP myself.
<DeeDotDee> Aint no way in hell I'm paying for Windows
<MaxHavoc> I get legal copies of Windows from my works' MSDN subscription
<pkodon> As I understand it, the support for "legacy" software in Vista is not so good.
<MaxHavoc> pkodon, Yeah, that's true
<MaxHavoc> Better than it should be, Vista was supposed to totally off backwards compatability
<MaxHavoc> It could have been a great OS if it had done that
<pkodon> What I don't like about XP is the fact that, after a while, if you've got problems that mean reinstalling XP (like you keep tweaking it till you break it), eventually you come to the point where you have to reinstall every month (or it will quit working), or call Microsoft for a new key.
<MaxHavoc> Create an unattended install and use a reg file to do all your tweaks
<MaxHavoc> That's what I do
<MaxHavoc> I can install a fully tweaked XP in less than 30 minutes all without pressing a button
<pkodon> Well, I don't usually do many tweaks, just get rid of all the junk I don't want installed that it insists on installing anyway.
<MaxHavoc> You can preemptively remove all that with an unattended install
<MaxHavoc> Well, most of it anyway
<MaxHavoc> Windows will never be as customizable as Linux obviously
<pkodon> But my buddy Joe, on the other hand, was always getting tweak managers and playing with settings and breaking it.
<MaxHavoc> Yeah, well now you can break XP in a VM until you know what you're doing :)
<MaxHavoc> But yeah, back in the day when I was learning XP I reformatted like every week
<MaxHavoc> Anyway, I'm off, good night everyone
<pkodon> What I don't understand with Linux is Wine. I download a few "portable" aps/games massaged to install on USB sticks, and run on any computer, and they will run fine. Anything with an installer, though, won't install. If I try to read C:\ from Wine's menu, I'm told C:\ isn't valid, and this even after doing an auto-detect in the Configure Wine utility.
<pkodon> DeeDotDee: Heh, I sympathize entirely, I won't buy Vista, at any rate, even if they offer it for $1.00. XP? Well, I might consider buying a copy of that in the bargain bin at the local dollar store.
<pkodon> DeeDotDee: But, I really don't like Microsoft's "need" to be in control of it's users, it's habit of stealing from it's users, and it's habit of modifying standards with unsafe "extras" so people can build websites and aps that won't work on anything but an IE-equipped OS.
<pkodon> Anyway, I guess I'm going to head off and see what other trouble I can get into.
<DeeDotDee> I think I'm already there on linux  pkodon, just not quite.  I run Pidgin, FireFox, crontabs on cygwin, wget on cygwin, Google Earth
<DeeDotDee> mkay
<DeeDotDee> My IDSoftware games seem to be able to be installed nativly also
<DeeDotDee> not that they haven't ran on WINE
<Guest75893> hello,  my 3G modem runs faster on windows than xubuntu on the same computer.  how can I check the settings on xubuntu.  i am on 3 network in australia.  i am currently using the modem to connect now but it is slooow on the net.
<domenic> hey
<domenic> i did it but now what?
<domenic> il try restarting?
<domenic> i made  a scipt for that :)
<atgarsis> hello
<atgarsis> anyone can recommend any software for xubuntu which creates web albums?
<ablomen> atgarsis, you can install picasa
<ablomen> i think that you can directly export it to a picasa web album with that
<Myrtti> ablomen: but that isn't what he asked...
<atgarsis> i don't need it to export to picasa web album. i have got a seperate website, where i need to make web albums.
<ablomen> ah no sorry misread that
<atgarsis> anyone knows any non-picasa web album creator?
<Myrtti> atgarsis: for example gthumb does webalbums, but I'm sure there is apps that can do it without being closely tied with gnome
<atgarsis> alright, will try gthumb.
<Myrtti> and with less bloat
<Myrtti> !info album
<ubottu> album (source: album): HTML photo album generator with theme support. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 4.04-3 (intrepid), package size 433 kB, installed size 2148 kB
<Myrtti> !info albumshaper
<ubottu> albumshaper (source: albumshaper): Photo album creator and photo manipulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-4 (intrepid), package size 4266 kB, installed size 7168 kB
<Myrtti> !info gthumb
<ubottu> gthumb (source: gthumb): an image viewer and browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3:2.10.10-0ubuntu1.1 (intrepid), package size 660 kB, installed size 1656 kB
<Myrtti> or, then again not.
<Myrtti> :-P
<ablomen> atgarsis, if you want to put a lot of pictures online though you might want to look at something like gallery2 and the likes (a webapp like wordpress etc, but for online galleries) this should make managing a lot of pictures and descriptions easyer (with things like build in support for multiple albums etc)
<atgarsis> thank you!
<lulemurfan> every single time i login Xfce keeps asking which sesion do i wanrt to use - is there anyway of stopping this happening?
<lulemurfan> any help please?
<lulemurfan> is anyone there?
<lulemurfan> Please someone help me?
<lulemurfan> hello
<lulemurfan> please help me
<Myrtti> you could choose a default session in the login configuration
<Myrtti> or atleast check it's there
<lulemurfan> wheres the login configuration?
<Myrtti> Applications - Settings - Login Window
<lulemurfan> i've done that, but when i log it asks me which Xfce session would i like and theres only one opition (defaul)
<lulemurfan> this is hopeless, what the point of have IRC if no ones going to help you
<lulemurfan> hellio is anyone here or not
<Myrtti> erhm. so I guess I'm not here either then.
<lulemurfan> can you help me with my Xfce problem?
<slow-motion> hi
 * jarnos wonders why over 200MB swap is used even if no applications are running and plenty of RAM is available.
<lulemurfan> When my laptop boots up it get to the stage saying 'Press 'ESC' to enter the menu.. 2' At this point it stops, the only way to boot is pressing 'ESC' and enter. Is there a way of stopping this?
<Benny_> hello
<Benny_> how can i restore the grub = reinstall it from livecd? it's because i reinstalled windows
<David-A> Benny_: the command "grub-install" from a live cd
<nikolam> Hi. anyone have some external USB TV tuner to recommend? (supporting digital tv to air)
<CarlFK> nikolam: ask in #v4l
<David-A> Benny_: see "man grub-install" or tell me to explain
<charlie-tca> David-A: He went away
<CarlFK> http://xubuntu.org doesn't say anything about 'older hardware' - is that still a goal?
<charlie-tca> CarlFK: yes it is.
<charlie-tca> But, older may be slower
<nikolam> CarlFK, thanks man :)
<CarlFK> charlie-tca: yeah - wanted to recormend it to a friend, and wanted to qoute the 'older' thing, but can't find a mention of it now
<CarlFK> what window manager does x-u use?
<charlie-tca> Take a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<knome> x-u? xubuntu? xfce.
<CarlFK> thats what I was looking for - thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<Odd-rationale> the window manager in xubuntu is xfwm4, a component of xfce
<jackfeck> hello just installed x on old thinkpad t22.  went reasonably well.  really liked x because i only have 375 meg of ram. just want to give a shout to x people
<charlie-tca> jackfeck: Thanks for letting us know
<jackfeck> I could really use a good site for booting from floppy into usb stick.  the cd rom on the laptop is almost dead.  i've read all i could find about doing this but the floppy boot images i've found don't give the option to choose usb.  suggestions?  too weird?
<charlie-tca> valid, but I don't have any. Ask vinnl when he is around
<jackfeck> ok tx
<jackfeck> where's the best place to offer help in the overall x project?  I'm semi technical with corp experience ( sorry for noob questionz )
<Odd-rationale> here is a good place to start..
<jackfeck> ok good
<jackfeck> can i give a short cv so you can pigeon hole me?
<Odd-rationale> cv?
<ablomen> Odd-rationale, curriculum vitae
<jackfeck> resume?  or just hang out and wait for questions that i might answer?   I'm thinking i might be able to help on some of the organization of the project although i'll try my hand at some machine code ?!?!?
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Odd-rationale> jackfeck: this page gives you some idea on how to get involved: http://xubuntu.org/contribute
<Ben_Cs> how do i add a drive to be mounted automatically each time i reboot
<Odd-rationale> Ben_Cs: you would have to add an entry to your /etc/fstab file
<Odd-rationale> !fstab | Ben_Cs
<ubottu> Ben_Cs: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Ben_Cs> Odd-rationale: thanks
<Odd-rationale> np
<Ben_Cs> Odd-rationale: if /dev/sda7 is ext3 then am i correct:   /dev/sda7 /media/mydrive2 auto defaults 0 0           ?
<Odd-rationale> Ben_Cs: you probably need to specify the filesystem type: ext3
<Ben_Cs> Odd-rationale: isn't it detected automatically?
<Odd-rationale> Ben_Cs: i beleive it needs to be specified. if not, it won't hury, :)
<Odd-rationale> *hurt
<Odd-rationale> also, /media/mydrive2 should exist.
<Ben_Cs> Odd-rationale: ok. is did create /media/mydrive2
<Ben_Cs> Odd-rationale: thanks again
<lulemurfan> is it possible to change my screen resolution without using the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorf. when surfing the net it's diffucult
<lulemurfan> any help please?
<jackfeck> see if package manager has anything specific for your video chip
<charlie-tca> lulemurfan: difficult as in?
<jackfeck> i had this problem with my geforce4
<lulemurfan> its difficult because you can only see the top left hand corner
<jackfeck> so the desktop is over sized and the bottom right is off the screen?
<lulemurfan> no i find the diffiuclties on firefox
<jackfeck> resize the firefox window?
<lulemurfan> no it's running max
<jackfeck> then your card is over drawing the screen image, or part of your display is inoperative
<jarnos> lulemurfan: what resolution you are using (xrandr)?
<lulemurfan> isn't that to do with the screen resolution
<lulemurfan> wait i'll check
<lulemurfan> i'm using 800x600 and thats the highest i've got
<jarnos> lulemurfan: do you get any error messages in startup?
<jarnos> lulemurfan: is it an old CRT monitor?
<lulemurfan> no it's an old laptop
<jarnos> lulemurfan: what is its native resolution?
<lulemurfan> i don't understand?
<osde8info> number of actually physical pixels on your notebook screen
<lulemurfan> how do i find that out?
<jarnos> lulemurfan: display of a laptop has a native resolution that is highest resolution that the display is capable of.
<lulemurfan> how do i find that out?
<jarnos> lulemurfan: good question. If xrandr shows it right, it is 800x600.
<lulemurfan> what do i need to do?
<jarnos> lulemurfan: what is the first line of xrandr output?
<lulemurfan> what commard do i type in the terminal
<jarnos> lulemurfan: xrandr
<lulemurfan> any sudo?
<jarnos> no
<jackfeck> this is great i need this too, no sudo
<lulemurfan> oh it says max 800x600
<lulemurfan> does that mean it is the max
<jackfeck> that would be the max
<Tabb-e> <-- linux newb here could do with some advice
<lulemurfan> nooo, what other web browser would you recomend then?
<knome> !ask | Tabb-e
<ubottu> Tabb-e: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Tabb-e> ok :)
<knome> lulemurfan, midori is a relly lightweight, but it is at it's alpha stage. however, it's usable.
<lulemurfan> anything else|
<knome> lulemurfan, then there is epiphany, which is heavier, but still lighter than firefox.
<jackfeck> what no IE port to xubu?  : )
<Tabb-e> I've just tried xubuntu live on an Athlon 2.4, 1G ram, 30+400G HDDs, but it cant see any of the HDDS. Any clues what to do would help. ty
<knome> jackfeck, you can run IE with wine.
<lulemurfan> i'll ry that, thanks for your help!!!!
<Tabb-e> oh - all HDDs are fat32
<knome> Tabb-e, maybe in /media/disk* ?
<jackfeck> ﻿knome: oooooo scary, i wouldn't waste the time thinking about it !
<Tabb-e> right.... i better rechkeck that then :)
<Tabb-e> gonna boot it now
 * jarnos needs an entry level tutorial about building a local network.
<jackfeck> ﻿***jarnos:  me too
<knome> jackfeck, it's not actually so hard.. ;)
<jackfeck> ﻿knome:  oh probably not, i run wikitaxi in wine, it's great
<charlie-tca> jarnos, jackfeck : Try searching on network here - https://help.ubuntu.com/
<charlie-tca> or networking
<Tabb-e> ok... the /media folder is empty :(
<knome> jackfeck, i heard you want to help out developing xubuntu.
<knome> jackfeck, maybe you want to join us at #xubuntu-devel and say hello
<jackfeck> ok i read about that on the contribute page, sorry newb here can i run two chats at same time ?
<knome> jackfeck, sure. /join #xubuntu-devel
<Tabb-e> it sees the stuff in an external usb drive no prob
<jackfeck> ﻿/join #xubuntu-devel
<jackfeck> d'oh i hate being an idiot,
 * charlie-tca nods
<Tabb-e> well, i am one
<Tabb-e> i cant see my internal fat32 hdds and hahve no real idea what to do bout it
<charlie-tca> you have to mount them. Are they Windows or just data?
<Tabb-e> ah, ty. ones's win98, ones user data
<Tabb-e> so how do i mout em?
<charlie-tca> create a directory somewhere for it first, I use /mnt
<Tabb-e> ok
<Tabb-e> am in /mnt
<charlie-tca> then in a terminal type sudo mount -t fat32 /dev/DRIVE /mnt/DIRECTORY_YOU_MADE
<Tabb-e> cool, ty
<charlie-tca> Then, you should be able to see them in that directory
<Tabb-e> XL ant, will do....
<Tabb-e> ty
<charlie-tca> no problem.
<Tabb-ee> back
<charlie-tca> did it work?
<Tabb-ee> it says special device /dev/hdd0 does not exist :(
<Tabb-ee> same for hdd1
<Tabb-ee> the hdds work fine under w98
<charlie-tca> They might not be hdd. Did you look in /dev/disks for them?
<Tabb-ee> and an external usb fat32 works fine under xubuntu
<Tabb-ee> lemme go check
<charlie-tca> /dev/disk
<Tabb-ee> under /dev/disk/by-id there are a couple of maxtors listed, but... dbl clicking em just opens an 'open with' dialog
<charlie-tca> Yeah, they won't open if they are not mounted. right-click, properties to see which id they are using
<charlie-tca> look for Link Target
<Tabb-ee> ok
<Tabb-ee> link target ../../sdc
<charlie-tca> Do have an sdc1 or ?? in use?
<Tabb-ee> hang on
<charlie-tca> If not, that is the drive instead of hdd
<Tabb-ee> woah! sdc1 mounted :)
<Tabb-ee> thats c: in winspeak
<charlie-tca> hd? is old technology; sd? is new
<Tabb-ee> eh?
<charlie-tca> Isn't that what you wanted... :-)
<Tabb-ee> but it balked at mounting sdc2 or 0
<Tabb-ee> yes, its one of them :) ty
<charlie-tca> We don't use hdd anymore, it is sdd or sdc instead
<Tabb-ee> k
<charlie-tca> Is it one hard drive or two? sdc1 is a partition on one hard drive. Try sdc0 if they are on the same drive.
<Tabb-ee> 2 physical drives
<Tabb-ee> how do i create folder called D to mount d: into?
<Tabb-ee> 'create folder' is greyed out
<charlie-tca> I use things like /mnt/windows-d
<Tabb-ee> right
<Tabb-ee> ahh gotya
<knome> Tabb-ee, you need root thunar. alt+f2 -> gksudo thunar
<charlie-tca> go into terminal and use sudo mkdir DIRECTORY_TO_MAKE
<charlie-tca> or do it knome's way
<Tabb-ee> ok ty
<charlie-tca> two drives will be something like sdc1 and sdb1 or sdd1
<Tabb-ee> oh! ok, will tr that
<charlie-tca> the third letter is the drive. first drive is a, ...
<Tabb-ee> yes, cheers
<charlie-tca> Not like windows, though. c drive is not C:\
<Tabb-ee> its not?
<charlie-tca> not always. I have no windows at all but do have drive sdc
 * Tabb-ee jokingly wonderswhy linux cant base its naming on the exemplary model of window$ ;)
<charlie-tca> It is the third hard drive
<Tabb-ee> right
<Tabb-ee> i'll get there :)
 * charlie-tca thanks God they don't
<Tabb-ee> lol
<Tabb-ee> im starving, gonna go eat a hdd then will try mouting the other 1. thanks :)
<charlie-tca> It's actually easier when you get used to it. cd drive is cdrom0; floppy is fd0
<charlie-tca> you are welcome. Good luck.
<Tabb-ee> right
<volo_> hi
<Tabb-ee> ta :)
<charlie-tca> hi volo_
<Tabb-ee> is it possible to operate xubuntu properly with no mousie? ty
<charlie-tca> You should be able to from the keyboard shortcuts, but it has been a while since I tried that.
<Tabb-ee> ty
<Tabb-ee> when i first booted xubunut live i tried every key and got pretty much zero response - I'll google
<charlie-tca> Which cd is that?
<Tabb-ee> xubuntu 8.04
<Tabb-ee> i386
<Tabb-ee> try it without installing anything option
<charlie-tca> Okay, it will take a minute
<Tabb-ee> ty
<charlie-tca> no problem.
<charlie-tca> Tabb-ee: try hitting Ctrl+ESC for the menu
<Tabb-ee> k ta
<rocko> help
<charlie-tca> !help | rocko
<ubottu> rocko: Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<charlie-tca> !help
<knome> !flood
<rocko> !help
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rocko> I know
<rocko> pastebin
<charlie-tca> rocko, you have to give us more to go on than help
<rocko> you it people always know
<rocko> you can read our minds
<rocko> heheh
<charlie-tca> my mistake!
<rocko> jk
<rocko> trying to make a debian package with checkinstall charlie-tca
<rocko> here is the output I receive http://pastebin.ca/raw/1327318
<knome> i knew he needed pastebin!
<knome> ;P
 * charlie-tca nods
<rocko> well I have known about pastebin for a year or so far
<Tabb-ee> oh... this looks good :)
<knome> ;]
<rocko> don't remember when
<rocko> maybe 3 years about
<rocko> *ago
<charlie-tca> sorry, you lost me at make... , rocko
<charlie-tca> I'm just a user like you, volunteering some time here
<rocko> I see
<rocko> I don't usually get problems like this
<Tabb-ee> i got one hopeflea final q... and its an odd one. If i partition C: aka sdc, with win98 in one section and xubuntu in t' other, will win's gradual corrcuption of c: affect the linux partition as well?
<charlie-tca> not if you partition the linux side with ext3
<charlie-tca> partition = format
<Tabb-ee> k cool
<Tabb-ee> yes
<charlie-tca> Win98 should not even see the ext3 partition
<Tabb-ee> yep
<Tabb-ee> i take it win will never corrupt the MBR then?
<charlie-tca> No, I don't know about that. The MBR is separate
<Tabb-ee> well, its gotta be beter than running 98 all the time
<Tabb-ee> would be great if there were a xubuntu dvd packed full of apps...
<Tabb-ee> since im a newb at this
<Tabb-ee> gonna google for one
<Tabb-ee> i assume xubuntu runs all ubuntu apps
<charlie-tca> It should. Depending on your hardware, it can have problems, though
<Tabb-ee> P4, 1G ram, so hopelfea no trouble there
<Tabb-ee> ooh, dos emu :)
<charlie-tca> Should work
<Tabb-ee> yea
<Tabb-ee> well, i like this... getting the newer pc to run under 98 has been a hedache
<Tabb-ee> damn this mean finding a whole new load of apps to run tho :/
<charlie-tca> Of course. Some will be the same, but I think most will change going to gnome
<Tabb-ee> yeah :( :)
<Tabb-ee> IOW yes i gotta find a load, but the result will be mreo stable
<Tabb-ee> the idea of no hard crash in several days is alien!
<charlie-tca> Just gotta get out of windows! ;)
<jackfeck> makes for an interesting idea of having a recreate file that could be saved, so under a new image all the apps that you loaded before could auto load to recreate the entire app build
<Tabb-ee> lol
<Tabb-ee> that went a bit over my head :/
<jackfeck> saves having to reinstall them by hand, maybe this exists already
<Tabb-ee> oh... i like no-install portable apps
<Tabb-ee> dunno how that works wi linux
<David-A> jackfeck; there is "sudo dpkg --get-selections >file" and "sudo dpkg --set-selections <file"
<jackfeck> sorry idea hamster at work here.  basically a file that you could copy to cd or usb so that in the event that you do a complete re install of the of the OS you could just load this file and it would get all the apps that you had
<David-A> jackfeck: but not perfect if you upgrade as some packages changes
<jackfeck> David-A: ok will check that out, does it work for junk obtained through package manger?
<David-A> jackfeck: it does not differentiate packages explicitly selected or installed thru dependency
<jackfeck> ﻿David-A: sounds exactly like the right thing !  thx  i'm often having to rebuild boxes from scratch
<jackfeck> Tabb-ee :  sorry to highjack the thread, did you get everything from your end ?
<Tabb-ee> looks like i got all the info i need to decide to install this thing properly
<Tabb-ee> ty every1 :)
<Tabb-ee> i look fwd to a system that stays working!
 * Tabb-ee does the xubuntu dance!
<knome> Tabb-ee, wow, do/can we have that on youtube?
<jackfeck> Tabb-ee: could I interest you in a slightly used IBM system 370 ???
<Tabb-ee> lol
<Tabb-ee> lol @ 370
<Tabb-ee> oh... i did see one id love
<Tabb-ee> but no end of searching can refind the addy :(
<jackfeck> those things can run for years without rebooting
<Tabb-ee> it ws a coal fired power plant running a valve computer spanning a huge building
<Tabb-ee> yeah... at what cpu speed tho?
<jackfeck>  !!!!  ha ha ha love it !!!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Tabb-ee> praps i could run windows 2 on it
<Tabb-ee> that site went into lots of detail about it, was damn funny
<Tabb-ee> but google after google and i cant find it again :(
<jackfeck> sounds like the work of some bright and funny people
<Tabb-ee> yeah :)
<Tabb-ee> i fear the page might be gone
<Tabb-ee> had pics of most of it too
<jackfeck> if you found the ad, I wonder if it lists that it comes complete with Sys-Op
<knome> Tabb-ee, have you seen web.archive.org? :)
<Tabb-ee> oh... no
<Tabb-ee> willsearch it
<knome> i'm not sure if you can search it by keywords, but the site stores contents of urls
<charlie-tca> jackfeck: no hijacking here. Sometimes there will be 5-6 conversations going. Just have to remember to use the nick then.
<Tabb-ee> no, im noticing knome :(
<knome> Tabb-ee, ok..
<charlie-tca> Testing Team members: alpha4 release candidate needs testing
<charlie-tca> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<jackfeck> ﻿charlie-tca:  thx.  I want to be polite. :-D
<ruben> Hello
<SquireDanaher> Anyone have any experience with gnome-do in xubuntu?. I most of the plugins won't work. I am betting something "gnomeish" needs to be installed or turned on in the background. I just don't know what and have not been able to google it out.
<pleia2> SquireDanaher: might want to ask in #gnome-do
<SquireDanaher> pleia2: thanks
<rocko> could you guys test this deb file I made http://ifile.it/mvqaufe
<rocko> it is for sakura a light weight terminal emulator
#xubuntu 2009-02-05
<rocko> my first deb package it is a terminal emulator called sakura http://ifile.it/ft0qkog
<Stroganoff> ask in #debian whether it's good or not
<rocko> ok
<Nwallins> Hi, I added a new user after customizing my setup a little bit.  when logged in as the new user, newly opened windows start at the topmost pixel, annoyingly hiding the title bar behind the top panel
<Nwallins> any idea what is causing this, how to troubleshoot, fix, workaround?
<Nwallins> this does not happen for two other users
<Nwallins> running 8.10 on ibook, powerpc
<Nwallins> I have compiz-core installed, emerald
<Nwallins> Here are the main customizations I have done: http://ppclinux.info/wiki/maclin/Xubuntu_ibook_g4
<Nwallins> doobie doobie doo...
<Nwallins> Hello, Hello, Hellooooo    (Is there anybody out there?)
<Nwallins> Just nod if you can hear me ;)
<charlie-tca> There people here, but apparently nobody that knows an answer for you
<Nwallins> an answer would be great.  i'd be happy for a point in the right direction
<charlie-tca> The only one I know is turn off compiz, reboot, turn it back on. Sometimes that works
<Nwallins> i have found ~/.cache to be a source issues, as well
<Nwallins> i rm -rf ~/.cache/ when troubleshooting
<Nwallins> i am curious about the 'save session' on logout, and 'last session' on login
<charlie-tca> What about them?
<charlie-tca> I never found they had an effect on the hidden top issue
<Nwallins> what exactly is saved?  is this hampering troubleshooting efforts?
<charlie-tca> Saved is the windows as opened. Last session is to open the desktop using the settings you had last time you opened the desktop, I think.
<Nwallins> i am curiuos which settings disappear, if i choose xfce4 desktop
<Nwallins> most of my Settings Manager settings seem to hold
<Nwallins> if not all
<charlie-tca> If you are running Xubuntu, you are using xfce4desktop is the session.
<Nwallins> it's not clear to me which settings are 'permanent', vs session-based
<Nwallins> oh
<Nwallins> like, which DE to load?
<Nwallins> so, 'last session' in GDM just chooses xfce vs. gnome, or whatever?
<Nwallins> i thought it was connected to 'save session' on logout
<Nwallins> as in, load the DE, plus the last known state
<charlie-tca> It should be connected to it, to give your last session settings.
<Nwallins> ok, stuff beyond just the DE choice?
<charlie-tca> But I do not know all of it.
<Nwallins> desktop environment
<charlie-tca> Yes, beyond the DE
<Nwallins> whereas if you choose xfcedesktop, then you get a "fresh" load?
<Nwallins> just talking about GDM login
<charlie-tca> Things like when I say single-click in thunar, it is in that last session
<Nwallins> ok
<Nwallins> some things go into ~/.config right?
<Nwallins> i imagine these to be the 'permanent' settings
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> they are permanent
<Nwallins> it has been a challenge, customizing this ibook, learning xfce
<Nwallins> mainly i have wanted to change the system defaults
<Nwallins> finding them in /etc...   whew!
<Nwallins> this way new users, etc. get good defaults
<Nwallins> for an ibook
<Nwallins> without additional per-user config headache
<charlie-tca> You might want to take a look at the xfce specific docs at /usr/share/xfce4/ on your computer
<rocko> why is it that the ubuntu-restricted extras use multiuniverse for bad and ugly ?
<rocko> it seems to not work as well
<Nwallins> charlie-tca: ok, thanks
<charlie-tca> rocko:  You could ask that on #ubuntu
<charlie-tca> but I suspect it has to do with licenses
<Nwallins> charlie-tca: can you tell me anything about the 'disable gnome services' option on login?
<Nwallins> what is impacted?  i have 256MB ram, want to conserve
<charlie-tca> I never noticed it.
<Nwallins> you disable?
<charlie-tca> No, I did not even see it. I don't look at options most of the time, I just login
<Nwallins> on 8.10 it is enabled by default
<Nwallins> ok
<Nwallins> i am putting a hard squeeze on this install, trying to get the most out of the ibook :D
<Nwallins> thinking about a custom kernel, not sure if its worth the headache
<charlie-tca> rocko: I assume you are talking about gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad and -good?
<rocko> bad and ugly
<rocko> not good
<charlie-tca> They have restricted licenses, But I do not the differences / specifics.
<rocko> ok
<rocko> making backups of all the codecs
<rocko> just in case they become illegal every where
<rocko> better to be safe than sorry
<Nwallins> rocko: they will always be mirrored somewhere.  you an archivist by nature?
<rocko> is there decryption for games on cd/dvd for linux
<rocko> you mean an Anarchist Nwallins ?
<rocko> o
<rocko> archivist
<Nwallins> heh, no
<rocko> well sort of
<Nwallins> but makes sense, too
<rocko> yeah well who knows
<rocko> yeah I am an archivist
<Nwallins> for many codecs, their implementations improve
<rocko> I make archives of websites
<Nwallins> some are pretty fixed
<rocko> that I want to keep
<rocko> yeah I know I can always check
<Nwallins> websites disappear..
<Nwallins> but there is always wayback machine
<Nwallins> or internet archive or whatever
<rocko> yes they certainly do
<rocko> yeah I have used it Nwallins
<rocko> and it does not always work
<rocko> it does not always archive it on the days you wanted it
<rocko> also since it obeys robots
<rocko> they sites do not function properly
<rocko> and do not have all files
 * charlie-tca locks the robots out of my websites
<Nwallins> anyway, i think you can count on nearly every codec available today, will be available 20 years from now, on some semi-official server in a small country
<rocko> yes I know how to charlie-tca
<rocko> in wget's wgetrc file
<rocko> you can set no robot
<charlie-tca> blame it on microsoft; it is their robot I needed to block
<rocko> so that it does not follow the robots rulez
<rocko> if you are going to disobey the robots file
<rocko> at least do it so that it does not take to much brandwith
<rocko> so that it causes a dos like attack
<rocko> so set time limit for waits with wget
<charlie-tca> That's different. MS search robots used to hit every page about every 10 minutes or so. It made it hard to keep the site available
<rocko> I see
<rocko> I am talking about the robots file
<rocko> on websites
<rocko> robots.txt
<charlie-tca> They send out hundreds of bots at a time, and when they tie the site up, it gets frustrating as the webmaster.
<rocko> http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=robots+filetype%3Atxt&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&oq=robots+filetype%3Atxt&fp=3WTwdsC3GPc
<Nwallins> rebooting..
<rocko> hello
<linux_guy> Hello #xubuntu
<charlie-tca> hello linux_guy
<linux_guy> i got a computer for free today.  its an old pentium 3 / 199 Ram / 40 gig box with no ethernet
<forces> wireless?
<charlie-tca> :-)
<linux_guy> after installing ubuntu 8.10, it uses 75% cpu and 75% memory at idle..... can i install xfce from a usb drive?  a complete new install will take all day as the cd rom is very slow
<linux_guy> forces, this has no networking PERIOD
<charlie-tca> yes, it can be done from usb. No, I have not tried it.
<charlie-tca> Most of the old systems won't boot to usb
<forces> you can buy ethernet card
<forces> they're cheap
<charlie-tca> Also, even my old 4x cdrom installs in 2-3 hours
<linux_guy> i'm used to using synaptic and apt-get to download new things, but i need to download it on another machine, put it on a flash drive, carry it across the room, and install that way
<linux_guy> charlie-tca, all day wasn't literal
<forces> linux_guy, ubuntu.packages
<charlie-tca> I see, but you shouldn't need the flash drive until after the install, right?
<linux_guy> i cannot find the bios to even try to boot from usb
<linux_guy> this thing had win98 LOL
<charlie-tca> What brand?
<linux_guy> compaq
<charlie-tca> F11
<linux_guy> f8,f1?
<linux_guy> ok
<charlie-tca> or f2
<linux_guy> just tap tap tap on startup?
<forces> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<charlie-tca> Yeah, I got three of them. My newest uses F10
<linux_guy> actually i tried tapping all of the F** keys at once during bootup two different times
<forces> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/all/xfce4/download
<forces> download xfce4
<forces> dpkg -i package.deb
<forces> that's all
<charlie-tca> I think I would try just f10 and f11
<linux_guy> ok got it
<charlie-tca> You get the silly splash screen in the way, and sometimes it hits and goes right through when you are tapping.
<linux_guy> think this machine will run somewhat nice with xfce instead of gnome?
<charlie-tca> It should, if you don't fill it with heavier applications.
<charlie-tca> You may even find firefox too much, and will want to try epiphany or midori instead
<linux_guy> i have a family member using my core2/asus/nvidia rig as a web browser and solitaire
<linux_guy> ^^^ sucks ^^^
<charlie-tca> :(
<linux_guy> so im going to make a minimalistic machine for them, and get mine back =)
<charlie-tca> I like epiphany on my old systems. It runs smoother than firefox on them
<linux_guy> eh, it was free, i just did it to mess around, but i would like a smooth running machine though
 * linux_guy is down for a challenge
<charlie-tca> I run a PII, 400Mhz with 384MHz ram part time
<charlie-tca> 384 MB Ram, I guess
<charlie-tca> Now I gotta ask - no network card? How they gonna cruise the net?
<linux_guy> dependancy is not satisfiable:  gtk2-engines-xfce
<linux_guy> charlie-tca, it has an external adapter that plugs in via usb
<linux_guy> why the error msg?
<charlie-tca> I see.
<charlie-tca> The error is a themes engine. I don't know why it came up. Did the install stop?
<linux_guy> yes i could not install.  install package was 'grayed out'
<charlie-tca> Install using the alternate cd instead of the live cd
 * linux_guy grows a beard
<charlie-tca> yeah, I know
<linux_guy> download another iso, then burn, then install?
<linux_guy> this time in xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> I'm afraid so. What were you in the last time?
<linux_guy> once i do all this, im a little nervous about getting this network thing to work
<linux_guy> ubuntu
<linux_guy> is what i started in
<charlie-tca> Have it plugged in during the install. It may pick it up.
<charlie-tca> You got ubuntu on this old machine?
<linux_guy> YEAH! at 75% cpu and 75% memory at IDLE.... YIKES
<linux_guy> lol
<linux_guy> would an older version, say 8.04 be beneficial>?
<charlie-tca> Try the usb network thing. If you get it to work, you can use sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<charlie-tca> to install xubuntu.
<charlie-tca> 8.10 used less resources than 8.04, I think.
 * linux_guy opens the box
<charlie-tca> You would have to back up to about 6.06
<charlie-tca> The upgrades are not fun, from there.
<charlie-tca> forces:
<charlie-tca> forces: any idea on the usb network things?
<linux_guy> holy crap
<charlie-tca> ??
<linux_guy> the network thing picked right up automatically
<charlie-tca> That's what it should do. Now you can install xubuntu-desktop and then delete what you don't want, if you don't want to download another cd
<linux_guy> strange it cant find xubuntu-desktop
<linux_guy> sudo apt-get xubuntu-desktop
<linux_guy> crap
<charlie-tca> huh?
<linux_guy> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<charlie-tca> You have to go to software sources and enable universe
<linux_guy> any other prereq's?
<charlie-tca> I enable all main universe multiverse restricted
<charlie-tca> They are all on the first tab, Ubuntu Software
<linux_guy> yeah, they are all checked
<charlie-tca> then do sudo apt-get update
<linux_guy> well the internet is about the only thing that is fast on this thing lol
<linux_guy> firefox takes it to 100% immediately
<charlie-tca> yeah, I believe it. That's why I went to epiphany. It used the mozilla engine, but less resources
<charlie-tca> Bonus: all the firefox plugins worked too
<linux_guy> epiphany is ok on security too?
<charlie-tca> sure, it isn't on windows.
<linux_guy> lol
<linux_guy> funny thing, i installed win7 on my VM the other day.  first thing i saw?  error msg
<charlie-tca> heh
<linux_guy> if you close a terminal window while its working.... say installing xubuntu it continues on right?
<charlie-tca> not that I know...
<charlie-tca> Mine always quit when I close the terminal.
<linux_guy> man this thing is slow
 * linux_guy builds a house out of popsicle sticks
<charlie-tca> slow is good, isn't it? You can see what is not happening!
<linux_guy> slow is crazy slow
<wolfjb> will xubuntu be releasing packages of xfce4.6 when it is released?
<wolfjb> or do we have to wait until the next xubuntu release?
<thomashartman> I have a super-sensitive touchpad. is there some way to turn off tap-to-click?
<rocko> does the find and chkdir run by its self sometimes ?
<spartakvladimir> Привет всем!
<spartakvladimir> есть такой вопрос, как удалить xubuntu-desktop полностью?
<rocko> we do not speak russian here sorry
<spartakvladimir> ok, how may I uninstall xubuntu-desktop?
<rocko> do "sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop"
<rocko> but then you will only have console
<rocko> if you have no other desktop environment installed
<spartakvladimir> ok, thanks
<thomashartman> i am having a horrible time with xfce, tabs keep closing in the middle of work... arg.
<ali__> im trying to get xdmcp working over wireless... it works over ethernet but not wireless... can anyone help?
<wwbwwb> anyone can speak chinese
<wwbwwb> anyone can speak chinese?
<macrobad> Hey, #xubuntu! Could someone advise me on setting up keyboard layout switching?
<macrobad> I've entered the configuration needed in xorg.conf, but it seems that Xfce doesn't really follow it, or otherwise the config is wrong.
<MacGyverNL|LT> I have a "problem" with the Xubuntu 8.10 liveCD, confirmed working on another machine. This is hardware from 1999, mind, so yes, I do get a BIOS cutoff error saying ACPI is not available and such. Also, when loading the LiveCD, I get a little error box containing a bunch of numbers and the message "err 2". When I press return, a basic menu loads. I can then pick "try Xubuntu", and Xubuntu boots (takes a long time, though), and XFC
<MacGyverNL|LT> E loads fine. *however*, and this is the problem, the console only shows blocks.
<MacGyverNL|LT> This also happens when doing the CD integrity check.
<MacGyverNL|LT> And by "blocks" I mean ascii char 127, alternated with blanks or other ascii 127's, usually in the normal console text color but sometimes in blue or brown.
<ablomen> MacGyverNL|LT, have you tried the same cd on a different pc?
<MacGyverNL|LT> Yes.
<MacGyverNL|LT> On my laptop it boots up just fine.
<MacGyverNL|LT> Like I said, it's very old hardware, a 450MHz CPU and 196 MiB RAM.
<ablomen> well one problem might be the 196mb of ram, thats (verry close to) the minimum required by the livecd
<MacGyverNL|LT> But why does XFCE work?
<MacGyverNL|LT> I mean, if anything, I'd expect XFCE / X.org to fail miserably but the consoles to come up.
<ablomen> not sure, it might be a problem in the ram itself too (corrupt ram)
<ablomen> you could try running memtest
<ablomen> will take a lot of time though
<MacGyverNL|LT> Not really an option.
<MacGyverNL|LT> You see, I'm trying to "convert" the only internet-office-PC at my dad's workplace from Windows ME to Xubuntu, so the experience has to be good for the single day they run the LiveCD. Personally, I'm inclined to build them a new system from old hardware I have lying around.
<MacGyverNL|LT> I mean, the oldest CPU I've got is still way faster than 450 MHz. And I'm bound to have some RAM lying around... And If I'm converting them to (X)ubuntu anyway I might as well put some time into it.
<ablomen> yeah i'd do that then, better then letting them run on a 450mhz pc.. that wont be a great first impression i can imagine, especially from a livecd
<MacGyverNL|LT> Well, on the other hand, if I can get their Brother 1840C USB fax/printer to work under Xubuntu, it'll be a better impression than with ME.
<ablomen> lol well yeah ok its up against windows me, but still :P
<MacGyverNL|LT> Thanks anyway.
<MacGyverNL|LT> Cya.
<marte87> I have installed xubuntu on my acer laptop, but there is no sound on it... what could i do to fix it?
<darkrai> I had a fresh xubuntu 7.10 install
<darkrai> and the desktop was fine the first two boots
<darkrai> now, this morning, I boot it up, log in
<darkrai> and the desktop is the ubuntu orange color
<darkrai> I cant right click on it or anything
<darkrai> its just blank :/
<darkrai> is there anyway to fix this?
<darkrai> nobody?
<darkrai> :/
<TheSheep> darkrai: press alt+f2 and type 'xfdesktop'
<darkrai> omg
<darkrai> thanks ^^
 * darkrai give you a hug
<darkrai> :)
<darkrai> will I have to run that every time i boot?
<TheSheep> no
<darkrai> okies
<darkrai> thanks again
<TheSheep> if you have it again, do it again and go to settings->setting manager->desktop and enable "allow xfce to manage my desktop'
<darkrai> thanks
<darkrai> ok, my other question is how to get compiz on xubuntu 7.10?
<darkrai> is there a linkeh anyone would like to share?
<TheSheep> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<darkrai> http://pastesite.com/5039
<darkrai> when I try to upgrade to
<darkrai> 8.04
<darkrai> it says
<darkrai> 'Can't install xubuntu-desktop'
<darkrai> It was impossible to install a required package
<darkrai> please report this as a bug
<charlie-tca> darkrai: Is your 7.10 up to date?
<darkrai> I guess o.o
<darkrai> how do I check that?
<darkrai> yep
<darkrai> I'm up-to-date
<darkrai> o the update manager
<charlie-tca> either run update-manager or 'sudo apt-get update' and then 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<charlie-tca> What command are you using to upgrade?
<darkrai> http://pastesite.com/5041
<darkrai> I tried running update manager
<darkrai> to update from 7.10 to 8.04
<darkrai> and it fails
<darkrai> I just ran those commands
<darkrai> and the pastesite is the output
<charlie-tca> and the command to upgrade to 8.04 you are using?
<darkrai> o.o
<darkrai> I use the update manager
<darkrai> I dont know how to update via terminal
<charlie-tca> Try http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<darkrai> heh
<darkrai> I didnt have all my sources checked on
<charlie-tca> that will break it
<Besogon> how can I add bookmark to Thunar??
<charlie-tca> Right-click the folder, click Send to... , side-pane
<Besogon> And what is being the strange ring at the title each window from left side
<charlie-tca> I have no strange ring, is it the folder icon?
<Myrtti> prolly his window manager theme
<Besogon> No. Title of Window (I dont know its word) from left...
<Besogon> Sorry
<charlie-tca> That is the stick window icon; click on it to make the window appear in all desktops
<Besogon> Hat of window. And there is always two button from left. Second button with ring on itself.
<charlie-tca> <charlie-tca> That is the stick window icon; click on it to make the window appear in all desktops
<Besogon> Ok. Thanks for help
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<slow-motion> hi
<Stroganoff> hi
<nikolam> does someone use jigdo-lite to download newer releases of jaunty?
<nikolam> I tried but it gives me 404 not found. I can download with wget from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily/current/ but I want do get only changed packages and make new iso
<_msk_> hi...when an application doesn't respond...how do i terminate it ?
<zoredache> if you press ctrl-alt-esc your pointer will change to an 'x'.  Click on the window of the app you want to kill
<_msk_> zoredache: thanx
<zoredache> _msk_: you could also startup the 'system monitor' from the applications->system menu
<zoredache> on the processes tab you can right click on a process and end it
<zoredache> of course you could also start up a terminal and use something like kill, or killall
<_msk_> zoredache: system monitor is not working properly
<Mood> ctrl+c or xkill or kill -9 pid
<Mood> _msk_: what app is it? is it a GUI? or a terminal script?
<_msk_> zoredache: i installed KDE & Xfce in Ubuntu 8.04(which has GNOME by default).
<_msk_> Mood : GUI app
<Mood> _msk_: do you know how to bring up terminal?
<_msk_> Mood : yaa
<Mood> _msk_: you can type xkill, then point it at the unresponsive GUI
<Mood> _msk_: or, in terminal, you can find the process id by typing ps and kill -9 ps#
<_msk_> Mood : my system monitor is not working properly !
<Mood> _msk_: system monitor? you mean your display?
<_msk_> Mood : the app in System->System Monitor
<Mood> _msk_: what's wrong with it?
<_msk_> Mood : i have installed KDE,Xfce in Ubuntu 8.04.When i open it, it shows the KDE version of it.
<_msk_> Mood : it was working fine before installation of Xfce...
<Mood> _msk_: i still don't know what you mean by "it's not working properly"... what is the problem you see? are GUIs not appearing? do you see screen artifacts?
<_msk_> Mood : In Xfce, it shows all processes ,but the CPU & Memory usage graphs are not working !
<Mood> hmm... how did you install kde? xubuntu comes with xfce out of the box. did you restart after you installed kde? or xfce for that matter? and you don't have to keep screaming by the way :-)
<Mood> also, "not working" is not descriptive :-)
<squidly> how do I reconfigure sound in xubuntu?
<squidly> my alsa config got messed up and I cant figure out how to reset it
<Mood> squidly: did you try Settings Manager?
<_msk_> Mood : oops...i will stay calm ....I installed  KDE first (from synaptic) & then Xfce...
<squidly> Mood: I'llt ry that
<squidly> but it's the underlying alsa config that is not working
<squidly> it's not loading up any modules
<Mood> _msk_: not to sound like a windoz tech support, but did you try restarting your x server?
<squidly> Mood: I dont see anything asking about sound in setting manager
<charlie-tca> _msk_: Also,if you installed xfce, not xubuntu-desktop, you may be missing dependencies.
<_msk_> Mood : This happens every time when i log on to Xfce session...
<Mood> squidly: do you see your sound device listed?
<squidly> Mood: nope
<squidly> Mood: I need to fully reconfigure alsa on my box
<Mood> squidly: does it show in lspci?
<squidly> yes
<squidly> but there is nothign in /proc/asound
<Mood> squidly: you're getting no sound at all?
<squidly> Mood: correct
<squidly> i was
<squidly> but then it sudenly dies with a reboot
<_msk_> Mood : forgot to tell you....i get this error : "Connection to localhost has been lost"
<Mood> squidly: do you see anything doing an lsmod|egrep -i snd?
<squidly> Mood: nope
<Mood> _msk_: not sure if localhost is related to xcfe... sounds like you have more than one problem. how did you install xubuntu?
<_msk_> Mood : i never installed Xubuntu...i just installed Xfce through Synaptic Package Manager in Ubuntu ..
<_msk_> Mood : i have KDE , fluxbox, Enlightenment, Xfce , & GNOME DE's in my Ubuntu 8.04 :D
<Mood> squidly: did you ever try alsa-base?
<squidly> Mood: what do you mean by that?
<squidly> alsa-base is installed
<Mood> squidly: alsa-base are configurationg files for ... oh ok
<squidly> Mood: yea. I'm trying to get that to reconfigure
<Mood> squidly: i think i ran out of ideas :-/
<_msk_> i guess having Multiple DE's causes a lot problem !
<Mood> _msk_: perhaps the System Monitor is not compliant with your particular version of xfce(?) that's really the only thing i can think of
<Mood> _msk_: the localhost issue seems to be something else altogether
<Mood> squidly: it's not just a volume issue i presume
<_msk_> Mood : what i guess is that Xfce is unable to properly support a KDE app...
<squidly> Mood: correct
<Mood> _msk_: seems likely
<Mood> squidly: did you try /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Mood> squidly: i found the official troubleshooting site btw
<Mood> squidly: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<squidly> Mood: i'll try that
<squidly> but alta-utils restart show's it works
<squidly> but dones not load my drivers
<[noobytu]> Brilliant group I haven't even asked my question and you have given the answer :o) was looking for a sound guide :D
<squidly> [noobytu]: lol
<Mood> [noobytu]: you're welcome ;-)
<Mood> squidly: sounds like you're best bet is to start from the top of the page and work down :-/
<atgarsis> hello there
<atgarsis> i got a problem with vlc player. it doesn't show subtitles. anyone know why is that?
<Mood> atgarsis: do you have the corresponding subtitle file?
<atgarsis> yes
<atgarsis> i have an .srt file and it still doesn't show it
<Mood> when you open the file from File->Open, do you see a place for the subtitle file?
<Mood> you can manually specify the location of the subtitle file
<Mood> it's like the second text box after the main avi file
<atgarsis> it still doesn't show. maybe i need to specify subtitles font?
<Mood> nah, i never specify font. should work. were you able to navigate to the load subtitle file text box and load it successfully?
<princedugan> I'm stuck on step 9 of <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters/CanonPixmaIP2200> the "new printer" option is first asking Enter device URI
<jano_> hoho
<jano_> hmm
<jano_> Noone here?
<varg> hej hej
<jano_> Swe?
<charlie-tca> !nobody
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nobody
<charlie-tca> !anybody
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jano_> How
<varg> anyone know when xfce 4.6 is coming out? :)
<jano_> How too restore the tom menu?
<jano_> top menu
<varg> jano_, xfce-panel
<zoredache> is the menu gone, or the entire planel?
<varg> first press alt+f2
<varg> sorry:*xfce4-panel
<jano_> All are messed up :-/
<varg> did you try xfce4-panel jano_ ?
<jano_> Icones everywhere and volume button gone   xfce4?
<varg> :s
<jano_> alt+f2= Run program
<varg> punch in xfce4-panel
<varg> anything happens?
<jano_> will try now
<varg> ok
<jano_> nothing
<forces> :)
<charlie-tca> I couldn't take no more: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels
<charlie-tca> Nicely tells how to restore the missing panel
<Odd-rationale> charlie-tca: looks good!
<Odd-rationale> although, sometimes, i find the xfce save session feature kind of buggy... i just like to remove ~/.config/xfce4/ :P
<Odd-rationale> and clear the save session (i forgot where they are located...)
<Odd-rationale> ~/.cache/ ?
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<charlie-tca> We do clear ~/.config/xfce4/panel/
<charlie-tca> I don't knwo where saved sessions are
<Odd-rationale> ~/.cache/ i think...
<Odd-rationale> ~/.cache/saved_sessions
<charlie-tca> Does that need to be removed too, then?
<Odd-rationale> sometimes just removing that, disabling sessoin save, and reloggin in soves the problem...
<charlie-tca> I added that
#xubuntu 2009-02-06
<Hermenegil> someone know how to restore the original graphic card driver auto-detected during the installation in Xubuntu 8.10 ?
<TheSheep> Hermenegil: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Hermenegil> hi TheSheep, how do i configure driver in : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ? it's asking question about keyboard layout, nothing on video driver
<TheSheep> Hermenegil: I suppose it has been removed then
<TheSheep> Hermenegil: just undo the changes you did to xorg.conf
<Hermenegil> I didn't change anything in xorg.conf,  how can I undo ?
<TheSheep> what did you do exactly?
<TheSheep> please talk here :)
<TheSheep> do you remember which packages you installed?
<MaxHavoc> Does anyone know if it's possible to use SSH to just open a tunnel without giving a remote command prompt?
<TheSheep> MaxHavoc: yes
<TheSheep> MaxHavoc: you can run any command or forward ports
<MaxHavoc> I'm trying to tunnel rdesktop through SSH
<MaxHavoc> Would you...happen to know how to do that?
<|ntegra|1> I really like the ubuntu manuals, they shed light on "how-to" which is loverly
<Roken> Ubuntu Manuals?
<|ntegra|1> ya-ha, hang on gotta go
<|ntegra|1> oh, yeah, I just like it how ubuntu has made 'heaps' of howtos where there was a gap before (albeit a googlable gap, but none-the-less)
<atgarsis> hi. got a little problem with grip. it tells "invalid encoder executable". anyone can help?
<atgarsis> which encoder is best for mp3 and why the executable is invalid?
<zeltak> hi
<zeltak> anyonw knows how to get desktop icons on xubuntu? (using mythbuntu if that maters..)
<ablomen> zeltak, place .desktop files in the desktop folder
<zeltak> k gotcha thx :)
<zeltak> mm how do i create it in xfce (since you cant drag from the menu right?)
<ablomen> zeltak, most if not all .desktop files should be located in /usr/share/applications
<zeltak> k thx alot ablomen
<ablomen> you should be able to just copy them to ~/Desktop
<ablomen> np :)
<Woo_> Hey non supercilious Linux folk!
<Woo_> My hard drive is getting broken these days so I bought a new and bigger one today.
<Woo_> http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Dd#Clone_a_harddisk
<Woo_> Is it easy to make the filesystem bigger afterwards?
<Stroganoff> Woo_: i recommend the gparted livecd to resize your FS
<Woo_> Do you think I will encounter many problems doing this? I am NOT a person fammiliar with Linux.
<Woo_> I also have a license of Acronis.
<Stroganoff> no, gparted is really easy to use. i don't know if Acronis can handle ext3
<cirv9> hey.. anyone who knows why Thunar keeps freezing whenever I choose "View hidden files" in for example /proc?
<Woo_> Just for the cloning part
<charlie-tca> cirv9: Is that the only folder it freezes in?
<charlie-tca> for example, can you view hidden files in your /home directory?
<cirv9> charlie-tca: nope, it's the same in /home
<cirv9> I can view them, but it really takes ages to "load" the view
<cirv9> its a fresh xubuntu 8.10 btw
<Stroganoff> http://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2502
<cirv9> Stroganoff: that's the problem, thanks. ill try disabling "tree view" then
<Stroganoff> it seems to have been ugly-fixed recently
 * jarnos think swap gets more and more filled, if you hibernate instead of shutdown.
<PrebenR> anybody gotten video thumbnails to work in Thunar?
<PrebenR> I have installed both the thunar-thumbnailers and the ffmpegthumbnail package
<PrebenR> but still no thumbnails
<charles> Newbie question: XU8.10 just installed, updated (~170packages), packages samba-common, smbclient, fusesmb installed. How can I browse existing windows network (at least one system, ping is ok)?
<Stroganoff> charles: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb#Using%20smbfuse
<Pres-Gas> charles, I believe the fusesmb package...Stroganoff beat me
<charles> Stroganoff, Pres-Gas: thanks, I'll check it.
<nikolam> Hi
<chosig> Hello
<nikolam> I have bonobo-activation-server using 1 Gig of RAM
<nikolam> :)
<nikolam> Hardy 64bit
<TheSheep> that's what I call lightweight
<TheSheep> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<nikolam> :) TheSheep
<nikolam> hm TheSheep it was my mistake.. hmm. Sorting by memory usage is right in System monitor. It was My mistake. It was 1016 KiB.
<nikolam> Sorry
<nikolam> But I still wonder where all that Ram goes, since 1036MB is used and no applications use that much Ram
<TheSheep> nikolam: try xrestop
<jf812> Hi is anybody here?
<charlie-tca> !anybody | jf812
<ubottu> jf812: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jf812> No im not really going to ask a question. I was just seeing if it connected properly
<charlie-tca> Okay, you are connected. Welcome to #xubuntu
<jf812> What kind of computer are people running Xubuntu on? I'm just running it on my home PC
<charlie-tca> All kinds, from the old to the new, including mac
<jf812> I prefer it to Ubuntu because its simpler
<charlie-tca> I started using it because it ran on my old pc
<charlie-tca> Now I use it because I like the way it works better.
<chosig> hrm... my panels dissapeared when i moved a launcher, what's the xfce-way to restart them?
<chosig> (didn't get a crash report)
<Odd-rationale> i used to use xubuntu/xfce... now i'm on gnome...
<TheSheep> chosig: alt+f2 and type 'xfce4-panel'
<charlie-tca> or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels
<chosig> TheSheep, thanks
<chosig> oh... segfault
<tich> does anyone know if there is a way to take a screen shot when an application is fullscreened?
<tich> i have the screen shot panel app but i would like to take some screen shots of applications when the panel is ouut of view
<tich> i read, in the description of the panel app that one could bind it to a key but i can't see how to do it
<TheSheep> tich: just use gimp and timed snapshot
<tich> TheSheep, ah yes i read about that but i wanted to be more spontaneous
<TheSheep> try installing scrot and binding it to your key
<tich> okay, i will look into that
<tich> it is in the repos i presume
<tich> thanks for the advice
<chosig> hrm... if i tell terminal to open an url (firefox), is it possibleto make firefox stay in the workspace it is and not teleport to the one i "opened the url" from?
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> chosig: http://wiki.sheep.art.pl/Firefox and XFCE4
<TheSheep> chosig: http://wiki.sheep.art.pl/Firefox%20and%20XFCE4
<chosig> TheSheep, thanks a bunch :)
<chosig> TheSheep, Arithemtic Algebraic Geometry... wow, sounds intense :)
<TheSheep> chosig: eh?
<chosig> looked at your portfolio :)
<TheSheep> ah
<Odd-rationale> TheSheep: hey, that's a cool option! wish i new about that before! :P from what i've been told, this "new feature" is part of the freedesktop.org EWMH specifications. I admit i don't like very much. Thanks for the work araound!
<atgarsis> hello
<atgarsis> i am using 'evince' document reader, but some pdf documents look a bit 'scruffy', i.e. the fonts are not embedded. any ideas how to cure this problem?
<atgarsis> does that mean that 'evince' does not support non-embedded fonts?
<Hermenegil> can someone tell me why "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ask me question about my keyboard but nothing on video/graphic ?
<charlie-tca> Video is now set automatically through Hal, I think.
<Hermenegil> can i change the video setting manually ?
<charlie-tca> You can manually edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, yes
<Hermenegil> there is almost nothing in my xorg.conf
<charlie-tca> That is because most items are automatic now.
<atgarsis> anyone can recommend a pdf viewer which would support non-embedded fonts?
<Stroganoff> atgarsis: xpdf?
<atgarsis> does it also support djvu format?
<Stroganoff> i don't know
<Stroganoff> there's also acroread from adobe (it's in the medibuntu repos)
<atgarsis> thanks!
<Hermenegil> i have this prompt on boot : " Your screen, graphics card, and input device setting could not be detected correctly. You will need to reconfigure these yourself. "  i'm now in the (Low-graphic mode), can i restore the video driver without reinstalling, (I'm on Xubuntu 8.10)
<charlie-tca> Hermenegil: yes, it can be done. You shouldn't need to reinstall. Take a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<charlie-tca> You can also boot using recovery option in Grub, and try Xfix option
<Hermenegil> thanks, i let you know if it work
<charlie-tca> no problem.
<jeremey> anybody here use Quanta +?
<charles> Hi all! Another one newbie question: how can I  change the system locale? I have a lot of usb---flashdrives with windows-created (cp1251) filenames and need to use them...
<wooboy> hi!!!
<wooboy> anybody here????
<zoredache_> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wooboy> how do i get my two bars back? they diseapeared!
<wooboy> top and bottom bars
<wooboy> on xubuntu
<zoredache> aka 'panels'.   press alt-f2, and then type xfce4-panel
<wooboy> thanx very much
<wooboy> why did they diseapear???
<wooboy> suddenly
<zoredache> If you didn't do anything to kill the processes, then another possibility might be that there was some kind of bug and the process died.
<wooboy> oh ok
<wooboy> thx anyway :)
<wooboy> it works cool thx
<Odd-rationale> !panels
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panels
<Odd-rationale> !panel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel
<charlie-tca> !xfce-panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panels  | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<Odd-rationale> hmm...
<Odd-rationale> charlie-tca: did you add that?
<charlie-tca> I wrote a wiki help page yesterday.
<charlie-tca> No, it was already
<Odd-rationale> yeah, i know, you should me...
<Odd-rationale> showed*
<Odd-rationale> met me see here...
<charlie-tca> Took a lot of reading to find the factoid
<Odd-rationale> !xfce-panels is Did you panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panels | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<charlie-tca> Nice
<Odd-rationale> !xfce-panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panels  | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<Odd-rationale> heh. i think it needs to get approved...
<Odd-rationale> I got a msg from ubottu saying that it is waiting aproval from #ubuntu-ops
<charlie-tca> So it will get there...
<Odd-rationale> you can always head over there to make sure it gets done... :P
<charlie-tca> Not on the list.
<Odd-rationale> charlie-tca: what do you mean?
<charlie-tca> I lost my mind, forget it
<Odd-rationale> !xfce-panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panels  | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<Odd-rationale> !xfce-panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panels  | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<Odd-rationale> !xfce-panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panels  | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<Odd-rationale> !panels
<ubottu> Did you panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panels | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<Odd-rationale> there we go, charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Looking good! :-)
<Odd-rationale> use !panels
<Odd-rationale> !panels | charlie-tca
<ubottu> charlie-tca: Did you panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panels | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<Odd-rationale> :P
<charlie-tca> Hey! that's great... :-)
#xubuntu 2009-02-07
<MaxHavoc> Does xfce4 not allow for making selections with the mouse by drawing a box around items like on the desktop or within Thunar?
<TheSheep> MaxHavoc: only in thunar
<TheSheep> MaxHavoc: it will allow doing it on the desktop by the end of April hopefully
<MaxHavoc> What happens then? New version?
<TheSheep> yes, Jaunty Jackalope
<MaxHavoc> I thought xfce was a separate development, the release of xfce might not necesarilly correlate to the release of Jaunty
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> that's why "hopefully"
<MaxHavoc> Ah
<MaxHavoc> Touche
<TheSheep> the xubuntu developers are actually collaborating with xfce devs
<TheSheep> which is very nice
<MaxHavoc> Good to hear
<MaxHavoc> Hey, do you know where I can find a list of all the xfce4 applications? Like, where on the file system are they?
<TheSheep> well, apt-cache search xfce should give you the list of package names, and dpkg -L packagename will show you the list of files
<MaxHavoc> Does the apt-cache search only show me what I have installed?
<TheSheep> no, it shows the conatnets of all repositories you have enabled
<TheSheep> you could use something like dpkg -l | grep xfce | grep ii
<MaxHavoc> Haarrumph, I can't find the showdesktop command, I want to make a keyboard shortcut for it, but I don't know the command
<homebrewcider> anybody got a canon printer/scanner working, as in scanning in Xubuntu?
<MaxHavoc> Does anyone know how I can modify the Default keyboard shortcuts theme rather than having to add my own?
<MaxHavoc> er
<rocko> you guys should use pcmanfm instead
<rocko> thunar blows
<rocko> it freezes a lot on me
<rocko> I have yet to have pcmanfm to freeze on me :D
<MaxHavoc> I just use the terminal
<rocko> well you can not use the terminal for every thing MaxHavoc
<rocko> like shorting out photos
<rocko> MaxHavoc you can
<rocko> just do custom
<MaxHavoc> Eh?
<rocko> the custom will have the defaults
<rocko> until you edit it
<MaxHavoc> Right, but then I have two keyboard shortcut themes, I only want one, I just want to edit the Default rather than adding my own
<rocko> I see
<rocko> just click on add right below the table that says default in it
<rocko> and put custom
<MaxHavoc> You're missing my point, that still creates a second theme
<rocko> then edit the default options
<MaxHavoc> Notice how everything in Default is greyed out? I want to be able to edit it
<rocko> there is no way to do it the other way through the gui
<rocko> you can not
<rocko> only through add
<MaxHavoc> Well then how can I do it through the CLI?
<rocko> not sure
<MaxHavoc> It's very annoying and anti-linuxy of them to prevent me from editing the default
<TheSheep> MaxHavoc: you can edit them. download the sources, change the defaults in them and compile
<TheSheep> MaxHavoc: is that linuxy enough?
<MaxHavoc> Well sure there's always that option, but that's an awful lot of work for very little gain
<TheSheep> MaxHavoc: what do you expect to gain exactly?
<MaxHavoc> Placating my OCD desire to not have unnecessary and redundant themes
<TheSheep> where is it supposed to store the settings then?
<MaxHavoc> Storing the settings in default is fine, but let me edit them
<MaxHavoc> The whole idea of having defaults is something to fall back to, but why must they remain inviolate?
<TheSheep> it can't store them in the default, they are compiled in
<TheSheep> it can't recompile itself
<MaxHavoc> That's silly, they should be stored in a conf file like everything else in Linux
<TheSheep> what if the conf file is missing?
<MaxHavoc> Then no shortcuts for you
<TheSheep> the non-fallback ones are stored in a conf file
<MaxHavoc> That's what backups are for
<TheSheep> the fallback ones are compiled in
<TheSheep> I find it sane
<TheSheep> and sturdy
<MaxHavoc> I suppose, I still find it annoying
<TheSheep> it's for the Greater Good of Mankind ;)
<MaxHavoc> Well I guess I'll let myself be mollified by that
<MaxHavoc> And I was able to accomplish my goal even if I had to create a non default theme to do it
<MaxHavoc> I really wish xfce4 had a keyboard shortcuts template to emulate Windows
<TheSheep> ugh
<TheSheep> it's enough that they've broken ctrl+w
<MaxHavoc> Of course like an idiot I try ctrl-W and it closes the channel
<MaxHavoc> Sigh
<TheSheep> you just *had* to test it
<TheSheep> in sane programs it deletes the last word you typed
<MaxHavoc> That would be convinient
<TheSheep> very convenient
<MaxHavoc> That has nothing to do with emulating Windows though, ctrl-w doesn't do anything in Windows
<TheSheep> wanna bet? :)
<MaxHavoc> Well I'll be damned...only seems to work for certain things though, built-in Windows apps only
<MaxHavoc> Or maybe just explorer windows
<TheSheep> all windows that have 'close'
<TheSheep> some have only 'quit'
<MaxHavoc> Hmm
<MaxHavoc> Intriguing
<TheSheep> there are worse things
<TheSheep> ctrl+a space swithces windows in screen
<TheSheep> guess what it does on windows and windows-clones
<MaxHavoc> Regardless, what I really miss is ctrl-tab and ctrl-f4
<TheSheep> they work
<TheSheep> ctrl+tab switches internal windows, ctrl+f4 closes them
<TheSheep> or tabs
<MaxHavoc> That's what they should do
<MaxHavoc> ctrl-f4 doesn't work for me in Firefox
<MaxHavoc> Neither work in the terminal
<TheSheep> works for me
<MaxHavoc> Did you change something to get them to work?
<TheSheep> no
<MaxHavoc> Hmm
<MaxHavoc> Is there a way to access the menu with the keyboard? Like in Windows you could press alt to get to the menu then use the keyboard navigation keys
<TheSheep> alt+space
<MaxHavoc> That only seems to access the icon menu, not the application menu
<TheSheep> alt+first letter of the menu item
<MaxHavoc> Ah, ok
<MaxHavoc> So, no generic alt to get to the first menu, you have to explicitly use the letter
<MaxHavoc> Good to know, thanks
<TheSheep> no idea, maybe there is some
<TheSheep> shortcuts should be described in the help
<TheSheep> it's actually useful
<TheSheep> not like on windows
<MaxHavoc> What a novel idea
<lazz> Hey I'm having a little bit of trouble with my xfce panel.  For some reason my action button is only giving me the option of closing the xfce panel instead of the usual options of shutting down the computer and other such options.  Is there any way to get it back to normal?
<lazz> Is anyone there?
<atgarsis> hello
<atgarsis> does anyone know how to 'get back' the squares at the bottom right (like in here: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f1/Xubuntu-6.06-pl.png) which one can click to switch between programs? they somehow disappeared from my desktop.
<j1mc> atgarsis: are you running compiz?
<atgarsis> what's compiz?
<j1mc> if you have to ask, then you probably aren't using it.  :)
<atgarsis> probably not :)
<j1mc> i think i can help, just right-click down in the portion of the panel where you want to add the items back...
<j1mc> ... and select "add new item"
<atgarsis> ok
<j1mc> then select "pager" from that menu
<j1mc> oh, wait...
<j1mc> sorry, wrong one
<j1mc> you want to select "task list"
<j1mc> so, right click on panel, add new item, "task list"
<j1mc> that should do it
<j1mc> that work?
<atgarsis> no, it's different
<atgarsis> it doesn't look like the previous one
<atgarsis> any other ideas?
<atgarsis> but 'pager' did it!
<atgarsis> another quick question: how to change the number of workspaces? i have 3, but i want 2 left.
<j1mc> atgarsis: go to applications > settings > settings manager > workspaces and margins
<j1mc> you can change the number there
<atgarsis> thank you!
<mchelen> where would a digital camera be mounted after plugging in?
<durt> mchelen: probably /media
<charles> !auto mount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about auto mount
<knome> /media yes.
<juve> Hi, is anybody here using gome-commender under xubuntu?
<jarnos> update-apt-xapi just does not finnish. What it is for anyway?
<alienkid> guys my bros computer(the one that boots text based) just booted into a "maintenance shell" after [fail]ing to force run fsck on /lib/init/rw/rootdev.
<atgarsis> is there an ability to run soulseek on xubuntu?
<alienkid> What's that?
<alienkid> He just rebooted into Windows.
<alienkid> my bro is taking over talking I have to shower
<alienkid> It just booted Windows fine.
<alienkid> So what's "soulseek"?
<alienkid> Darn.
<alienkid> Should I just reinstall? 'cause I kinda' wanted to reinstall anyway. My brother says after every 23 boots it would now do that though. Would it?
<alienkid> ok heres what it siad when it booted "/lib/init/rw/rootdev/ has been mounted 23 times and not cheeked forcing fsck. /n [FAIL] /n booting into maintenance shell filesystem is running in readonly mode run fsck on /lib/init/rw/rootdev/ then press CONTROL-D" it was then logged into root@ubuntu we installed using WUBI
<alienkid> the above was not read from screen.
<alienkid> can I just use WUBI to reinstall?(it was installed with it)
<Imo> hello
<Imo> can i start xubuntu only with black screen :) ?
<alienkid> black screen?
<Imo> without desktop
<Imo> only terminal
<Imo> ????
<alienkid> I belive so, but can't help much right noe for I am having my own problems
<alienkid> *now
<knome> Imo, at least you can do that continuosly, if you remove gdm
<knome> Imo, if you want it only one time, i suggest just killing gdm/X
<Imo> what is gdm ?
<knome> Imo, or you can get a CLI by pressing ctrl+alt+f1 (back to graphical: ctrl+alt+f7)
<knome> !gdm | io
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<Imo> ahh ok
<Imo> this i want
<knome> it's the graphical login screen
<Imo> i want to use xubuntu as server
<knome> then you'll maybe want to remove all x packages, if you won't run them.
<Imo> I would like only that my CCU extent of utilization on zero is if I does not operate
<Imo> CCU =CPU
<alienkid> knome/ubottu any ideas what I should do?
<knome> Imo, having the x packages installed doesn't use your cpu if you are not running them.
<knome> alienkid, can you pastebin the output?
<knome> i'm not sure if i will be very helpful, but...
<alienkid> sure
<alienkid> I found a simaler message
<alienkid> that with some tweeking I can paste bin
<Imo> knome: what is the x pchages ??? sorry i installes xubuntu at the first time
<alienkid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/115200/ here you go BTW it's installed by wubi(just iin case that helps)
<knome> !x | Imo
<ubottu> Imo: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<knome> Imo, you maybe want ubuntu server.
<knome> Imo, or alternate install
<knome> Imo, if you're going to rip off anything graphical anyway
<Imo>  hmm
<knome> alienkid, what happens if you run 'fsck /lib/init/rw/rootdev' ?
<Imo> yes mybe ubuntu server its better :D
<alienkid> haven't tryed. Would it mess up windows if I am using wubi?
<alienkid> Becuase I REALLY don't want to mess up windows(mom would kill me)
<knome> alienkid, just try that command from the terminal.
<alienkid> knome as you might be able to tell I am afraid to run it because I fear that 1. I'll mess with Windows and 2. I am new to Linux and don't what to type
<knome> alienkid, it checks the hard drive. nothing to fear.
<alienkid> what I've seen on other forums says that it also made a few poeple unable to boot windows(they were running from a real partition)
<alienkid> but what IS "/lib/init/rootdev"?
<knome> i'm not actually sure, i think it has something to do with wubi, whcih i have no experience with. but it's not going to break your windows anyway.
<alienkid> thats odd then becuase as far as I can see rootdev isn't on my system(running wubi)
<alienkid> why woundn't it?
<alienkid> (harm windows)
<knome> alienkid, it just checks the filesystem for errors.
<alienkid> ok I'll boot into wubi later today/tomorrow
<alienkid> and see what happens(according to the man pages for fsck exit status 2 is system needs to reboot)
<jarnos> Does automatic installation of security updates work without update-notifier?
<Ben_Cs> anyone knows what file i should edit instead of xorg.conf for screen resolution? cause in 8.10 dependencies of xorg.conf were reduced
<charlie-tca> If you add to xorg.conf, the system will use it. With the automatic configuration, entries in xorg.conf are not needed for most hardware.
<Ben_Cs> charlie-tca: tried that before without success
<charlie-tca> have you seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution ?
<Ben_Cs> before i could use: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   ,but now it doesn't ask questions about resolution
<charlie-tca> It does tell you how to set resolution in xorg.conf
<charlie-tca> You are correct. It no longer sets resolution, but you can set it in xorg.conf manually
<Ben_Cs> charlie-tca: ok but if i don't know all the details about my nvidia card
<Ben_Cs> ?
<charlie-tca> "xrandr --verbose"  and  "get-edid | parse-edid" should help with that.
<charlie-tca> Also, if you file a bug against your video card and monitor specifically, it may get added in.
<Pharoah001> Hi.. Can I ask questions here about eeexubuntu?
<charlie-tca> Yes, if anyone knows the answer, they will help you.
<Pharoah001> Ok. So I installed eee xubuntu from a USB drive and then I upgraded to the newer distribution
<Pharoah001> then my WIFI didn't work
<Pharoah001> so I ran niceeepc
<Pharoah001> and now not only is nothing fixed, but my windowing is screwed up
<Pharoah001> anyone know how I can get my eeepc back to normal?
<Pharoah001> OK well in case anyone does know I've posted the question here
<Pharoah001> http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=59945
<Pharoah001> bye
<jf812> Does anyone have problems with firefox slowing down?
<jf812> ?
<Ben_Cs> does ubuntu still have a major advantage over xubuntu concerning gui tools?
<chewit> its easier to edit the menu in gnome
<Ben_Cs> chewit: but how about system configuration?
<chewit> what type of config
<Ben_Cs> chewit: let me be more precise: what should i recommend to someone new to linux: ubuntu or xubuntu?
<chewit> i would say Ubuntu easier to use for newbies
<chewit> since gnome focuses on user experience
<charlie-tca> I recommend Xubuntu to everyone
<charlie-tca> Meuns are more simple than Ubuntu or Kubuntu. Once it is setup, it works great. And I do NOT like the spilled paint desktop
<Ben_Cs> charlie-tca: i recommend xubuntu to everyone who knows about linux. but to a newbie? i have doubts
<chewit> though, xfce 4.6 should be easier to use
<Ben_Cs> chewit: when it'll be released (soon hopefully)
<charlie-tca> Why not? newbie is going to learn about linux, right? May as well start here.
<chewit> the final release should have been out yesturday
<charlie-tca> They don't know anything anyway. Why not learn Xubuntu instead of Ubuntu, it is not any harder.
<charlie-tca> chewit: I don't think it will release for a couple of weeks, will it?
<Ben_Cs> charlie-tca: cause my parents aren't going to CLI
<Ben_Cs> (maybe my father will a bit, but not my mom)
<chewit> according to the xfce wiki it should be the 6th Feb
<charlie-tca> It was delayed. It could be 2-3 weeks yet
<chewit> well, hopefully it will be out in time for the feature freeze of 9.04
<charlie-tca> We already have 4.6RC in Jaunty
<chewit> yeh, well an RC will be fine for release. Though, I think Xubuntu team have been slow putting out updates
<chewit> cause we havn't had 4.4.3 yet and AbiWord is still broken even though there is a fix out
<charlie-tca> Actually, jaunty did have 4.4.3
<chewit> yeh, but why is it not on the updates yet
<chewit> its just backport isn't?
<charlie-tca> for intrepid, not for jaunty
<chewit> ah
<charlie-tca> Jaunty is in development, so it gets it first
<chewit> any ideas when intrepid will get xfce update and abiword
<chewit> hardy should get it as well since its an LTS
<charlie-tca> We are working on getting it into intrepid.
<charlie-tca> What is wrong with AbiWord?
<chewit> the version which ships with Intrepid has a scrolling bug
<chewit> you can not scroll fast, you have to do it slowly.
<chewit> i think it was fixed in 2.6.5
<charlie-tca> Really? Do you know the bug number?
<chewit> errm, i will look
<chewit> sorry it was 2.6.6 it was fixed
<chewit> "Fix a bug that caused scrolling in the opposite direction when scrolling quickly"
<chewit> on the abiword changelog there is no bug number - http://www.abisource.com/changelogs/2.6.6.phtml
<charlie-tca> I don't remember seeing a bug on it.
<chewit> ah, it was fixed in 2.6.5, bug 11539
<chewit> "Fast scroll wheel usage does not change document scroll position"
<chewit> alot of bugs was fixed in 2.6.6, any chance this update can be pushed onto the repos?
<charlie-tca> I don't know. It should have a SRU for that
<chewit> SRU?
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<chewit> ah
<charlie-tca> It is how these things get put in current releases
<chewit> ok
<chewit> I have always wanted to know why Ubuntu as a whole has not automatically pushed out updates for applications as soon as they are released. Wouldn't the developers done testing for those updates
<charlie-tca> Not necessarily on all the current versions. Right now, that includes 6.06, 7.10, 8.04, 8.10
<charlie-tca> And they are working to get 9.04 ready
<chewit> ah ok
<charlie-tca> And, almost everybody is a volunteer. Remarkable that a version gets out every 6 months...
<chewit> yeh
<kora-chan> hi, im trying to get amarok play lastfm streams. mp3 and other streams like di.fm work fine. when i load a last fm stream, right after logging in i recieve a error that says: no plugin found to play media, any ideas?
<knome> kora-chan, amarok is not really a xubuntu issue, but just reload it again a few times. most possibly it will work then.
<knome> kora-chan, there is #amarok if you need further support
<kora-chan> knome: the users @ #amarok dont seem to be very talkative so i looked here for some support
<chewit> you could always use Rhythmbox or Listen. Both of those have last fm streams
<kora-chan> knome: thanks ill try the reinstalls
<Ben_Cs> i forgot to ask:
<Ben_Cs> do you think there will be noticeable speed difference between xubuntu and ubuntu on a P4 2.4GHZ with 768MB RAM?
<knome> Ben_Cs, noticeable.. well, depens on  what you think is faster and what apps are you running, but i'd say yes.
<Ben_Cs> ok thanks
<e01> hello
<e01> is here somebody that uses xfce4.4.2 on ubuntu 8.10
<chewit> everyone here should be :P
<e01> :)
<e01> i need from someone volenteer to check one tool for me
<TheSheep> why can't you do it yourself?
<e01> because i am not on ubuntu
<TheSheep> and what stops you from being?
<e01> slackware
<TheSheep> you don't even have to install it
<e01> i was informed that my plugin don`t work correctly on ubuntu 8.10 with xfce4.4.2
<e01> and i want to check it
<e01> can You check
<e01> http://e01.homelinux.net/xfce4-calc-plugin/
 * TheSheep tries
<e01> thank you
<e01> the problem have to be in getting focus of entry box, that apear in panel
<TheSheep> funny, I can't seem to find libxfce4panel in the repos...
<TheSheep> ah, got it
<TheSheep> it's xfce4-panel-dev :)
<TheSheep> e01: displays a white sauqre instead of the input widget
<e01> can you show me a screenshot, if it possible
<TheSheep> e01: the normal input popup menu appears on right-click, and I can paste some text into it
<TheSheep> e01: http://sheep.art.pl/misc/shot.png
<e01> but it can take focus, right?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> let me paste the warnings I get
<TheSheep> e01: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/103089/
<e01> ok
<e01> many thanks for helping
<e01> i will thinking about this bug
<TheSheep> np
<TheSheep> cool idea for a plugin
<e01> it seems that working only for xfce4.6 :)
<e01> not and with 4.4, as i thinked
<TheSheep> well, the problem will solve itself with time :)
<ball> I feel a Xubuntu install coming on
<mchelen> my digital camera is not showing up in /media even though thunar automounting is enabled
<atgarsis> hello
<ball> hello
<atgarsis> i can't load one website on mozilla firefox, though it does load normally on windows (the same mozilla). any ideas why this happens?
<charlie-tca> usually a poorly written html code... What is the website?
<atgarsis> www.manotele2.lt
<charlie-tca> It opened here
<charlie-tca> TELE2? I can't read the language
<atgarsis> so maybe there's something wrong with my mozilla congif. any ideas what could be wrong?
<ball> Bah, my Xubuntu install USB flashdrive won't boot.
<charlie-tca> Not me. anybody?
<atgarsis> charlie-tca: what version do you use?
<charlie-tca> Got any plugins or extensions loaded?
<atgarsis> yeah
<charlie-tca> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.0.6) Gecko/2009020519 Ubuntu/9.04 (jaunty) Firefox/3.0.6
<charlie-tca> I don't have any except downthemall
<atgarsis> how to update mozilla using terminal?
<charlie-tca> It came with my updates to jaunty
<atgarsis> hmm... still can't load the website...
<charlie-tca> Try turning javascript off?
<atgarsis> still doesn't work...
<atgarsis> actually it does get through manotele2.lt, but when it redirects to kt.tele2.lt it shows it has 'connected to kt.tele2.lt', but it stops in the middle and doesn't show anything
<atgarsis> and it's the only website which doesn't load
<charlie-tca> Hey, you are right! it did do that. It apparently is a login screen.
<charlie-tca> https://kt.tele2.lt/login/
<atgarsis> i know, but it doesn't load for me
<atgarsis> i guess it's some sort of encryption problem or something...
<atgarsis> it does load on winxp though
<atgarsis> i will try to update to 3.0.6
<atgarsis> mines 3.0.5 now
<charlie-tca> weird...
<charlie-tca> Want me to try 3.0.5?
<atgarsis> have you got it?
<charlie-tca> Think so. Is that 8.10?
<atgarsis> my full is
<atgarsis> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9.0.5) Gecko/2008121622 Ubuntu/8.10 (intrepid) Firefox/3.0.5
<genii> Any way to have items selected from Applications menu give the same sort of "Use Startup Notification" which items stared directly from the panel have?
<genii> eg: Show activity cursor when they are loading so that users don't click on them over and over
<charlie-tca> atgarsis: are you on 64-bit?
<atgarsis> what do you mean?
<charlie-tca> never mind, I see it.
<charlie-tca> give me a minute to start up
<atgarsis> alright
<charlie-tca> atgarsis: It loaded for me in that exact version
<atgarsis> what config have you got in security section in preferences?
<chewit> atgarsis, the site works fine for me
<chewit> using Firefox 3.0.5
<atgarsis> hmm... no idea what's wrong for me...
<charlie-tca> Firefox version 3.0.5 Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv 1.0.0.5 ) Gecko/2008121622
<charlie-tca> Had to type it in
<atgarsis> maybe we have different seettings in edit/preferences/advanced/encryption ?
<charlie-tca> First 3 checked; remember passwords checked
<charlie-tca> It's an unmodified install of 8.10
<atgarsis> and the 'advanced' 'encryption' fields/
<atgarsis> ?
<atgarsis> will try that on opera in a sec
<charlie-tca> Use SSL 3.0  Use TLS 1.0  Ask for Certificates
<atgarsis> on opera it says:
<atgarsis> Secure connection: fatal error (552)
<atgarsis> https://kt.tele2.lt/
<atgarsis> Opera was not able to connect to the server. The server may be using the unsupported SSL 2 protocol, which is not considered safe enough for secure communication. The site owner should upgrade to TLS 1.0 or newer.
<atgarsis> Make sure your Internet connection is active and check whether other applications that rely on the same connection are working.
<charlie-tca> Try Epiphany
<charlie-tca> epiphany-gecko uses the same engine as firefox
<atgarsis> installing, will try
<charlie-tca> good luck. It could be something in your firefox blocking it, or your router if using one could be.
<atgarsis> but it's clearly something with encryption
<charlie-tca> Yeah, maybe your router is blocking SSL2?
<atgarsis> but when i plug the same internet wire to another laptop with winxp - it does load up!
<chewit> you could try midori. Very light WebKit browser
<charlie-tca> Then it's firefox
<chewit> soon to be the default in xfce, but very buggy atm. i use it for web development, since webkit is best for that
<atgarsis> firefox and opera!
<charlie-tca> chewit: any ideas when midori will work for the average user?
<chewit> have not got a clue, there is a more stable version out. Crashes alot less, i think its version 0.1.12
<chewit> the one which is in ubuntu is 0.0.18, which is very unstable
<atgarsis> it doesn't work on epiphany either!!!
<atgarsis> then it's not the browser, but my connection.
<chewit> though, even if it becomes stable, its along way off challenging firefox for the default browser in Xubuntu in my opinion
<chewit> atgarsis, use a different web browser which uses a different engine
<chewit> may help
<atgarsis> which one you'd recommend?
<charlie-tca> Why do think so, chewit? We considered it last release
<chewit> it doesn't have the features. It meets the requirements to be a GTK light weight browser, but you use alot of functionality. I would only use it to test my web pages look ok
<chewit> it maybe better to look at ways to make firefox lighter for xubuntu
<charlie-tca> I see. My needs of features seem to be getting to the website
<charlie-tca> We aren't allowed to modify firefox.
<charlie-tca> Can't even fix things in firefox that are broken without Mozilla approving it
<atgarsis> so which browser uses a different engine?
<chewit> ok. but when you choose a web browser for default you would need to consider the avg user. I think most people like all the extra things which come with firefox, like plugins
<charlie-tca> Oh, bookmarks are a plus, too
<chewit> yeh
<atgarsis> chewit, so which browser uses a different engine?
<chewit> have u looked at the updated version of midori
<Odd-rationale> atgarsis: midori uses webkit
<charlie-tca> No, I haven't had a chance
<chewit> well, there is a deb file available on getdeb
<Odd-rationale> opera has their own web engine, too
<atgarsis> but opera doesn't open that site either!
<charlie-tca> chewit: tell me more. I'll try it
<atgarsis> maybe it's wicd?
<chewit> ah, GetDeb now has the latest version of Midori, 0.1.2, havn;t tried that version yet
<chewit> http://www.getdeb.net/app/Midori
<charlie-tca> Thanks. I'll get to it later.
<chewit> what was the reason to replace risterro with gpicview for 8.10
<chewit> cause xfce uses risterro
<charlie-tca> I think it worked better
<chewit> ok
<Odd-rationale> i heard that gpicview is more lightweight...
<Odd-rationale> this might have been due to, iirc, some memory leak in ristretto... idk if it has been fixed yet or not...
<chewit> charlie-tca: full changelog here for all the midori versions. http://goodies.xfce.org/releases/midori/ChangeLog
<atgarsis> doesn't work either............
<chewit> the one ubuntu 8.10, is a very old release
<charlie-tca> Thanks, chewit
<chewit> np
<charlie-tca> Yeah, that happens. Maybe we can get a newer one in Jaunty
<chewit> yeh, then it maybe much more stable to use as default
<atgarsis> anyway, thanks charlie-tca, chewit et al for your help!
<chewit> np
<chewit> going back to gpicview, why didn't the team then decide to use PCManFM, since they are both very similar and made by the same dev team
<chewit> and have more features than thunar
<charlie-tca> I don't knwo
<charlie-tca> s/knwo/know
<chewit> charlie, lots of improves in features on midori 0.1.2
<chewit> bookmarks, history, full screen, printing
<chewit> extensions
<chewit> though, still the random crash
<charlie-tca> See, there is hope
<chewit> yeh, you are right
<arpad> any ideas why the nvidia drivers would all fail with two adapters on 8.04? using envyng the legacy and new-legacy drivers both give me rminitadapter failed and the latest driver segfaults xorg. the nvidia installer behaves like the latest envyng. i had this same setup working fine in 8.10 so i'm certain it isn't a hardware issue
<Dream> Hi!
<Dream> i purchase new mouse. i got 2 new button on its wheel : left & right. Does anyone know how to configurer action on them please ?
<Dream> hey! it works on pidgin!
<Dream> does anyone could help me to configure action for previous and next page on firefox?
<Dream> i got the solution :) http://imaginux.com/roadtolinux/dotclear/index.php?2007/04/24/196-logitech-lx3 [FR] thanks :)
<nikolam> Hi i have one question about memory consumption , if someone knows
<gamerchick02> what's up, nikolam?
<nikolam> I have like 2 gigs of ram
<nikolam> :)
<gamerchick02> ok
<gamerchick02> you should have no problems running Xubuntu then
<nikolam> And 256 dedicated of that to integrated graphics
<gamerchick02> i'm on a gig, with no graphics card (integrated graphics)
<gamerchick02> ok
<nikolam> memory consumption is 1445MB of 1761MB
<gamerchick02> wow
<gamerchick02> what are you running?
<gamerchick02> i'm assuming xchat or something... firefox?
<nikolam> seamonkey takes 561.8MB with 2 dozen of tabs
<gamerchick02> wow
<nikolam> firefox use 108MB with only one window
<gamerchick02> again, wow
<nikolam> xfce4-menu-plugin uses 85MB
<gamerchick02> any screenlets or anything going on?
<gamerchick02> compiz?
<gamerchick02> is your computer hanging when you try to do stuff?
<nikolam> vlc 31MB, transmission 29MB, Pidgin 25MB xchat 23
<Odd-rationale> firefox uses a lot with just one window, i know. but compared to other browser, the memory usage scales up quite a bit slower when you starting adding a bunch of tabs...
<nikolam> My question is: Is it truely sum to up to 17xx
<nikolam> ah, now i closed firefox and it dropped to 1341MB
<nikolam> No compiz
<nikolam> screenlets are off now. I have them installed but not on
<Odd-rationale> i'm on gnome, and only using 200-450mb of ram...
<gamerchick02> if you want lower mem consumption, try Opera...
<gamerchick02> i'm on Xubuntu
<Odd-rationale> out of 1gb.
<nikolam> Main question is.. used memory is always bigger then sum of programs used..
<nikolam> I mainly use Seamonkey. etc.
<gamerchick02> you probably have background stuff running
<Odd-rationale> nikolam: what are you using to check mem usage?
<Odd-rationale> gnome-system-monitor?
<nikolam> And I also don`t like when System is slow when some application uses disk. Like multitasking for Disk is not quite working well
<gamerchick02> like, your package manager is looking for new updates. you can always tell it to look only once a week
<nikolam> System monitor for applications
<nikolam> system monitor uses 14MB :)
<gamerchick02> :)
<nikolam> gamerchick02, and system load monitor on xfce panel
<gamerchick02> k
<gamerchick02> is it hanging your machine?
<nikolam> xfce4-systemload-plugin uses 12Mb itself :)
<nikolam> gamerchick02, no. But I have problem when using disk
<gamerchick02> hrm.
<gamerchick02> does your disk act up or something?
<nikolam> I think that disk access is terrebly slow when I have concurrent disk access from more then one app
<gamerchick02> ah.
<gamerchick02> i really don't know what to tell you, other than kill unneeded stuff
<nikolam> I use 2 sata 7200rpm seagata 320gb and i have 2 partitions on each acting as raid1 software linux raid
<nikolam> gamerchick02, its not actually big problem. but it is interesting..
<gamerchick02> i've got screenlets, flock, firefox, xchat, pidgin, specto...
<nikolam> Also when Update is doing its job other apps stugle for access to disk
<nikolam> gamerchick02, how much ram?
<gamerchick02> had a couple Thunar windows open
<gamerchick02> i have 1 gb
<nikolam> and total usag when all is working?
<gamerchick02> my CPU is at 10%
<gamerchick02> if i'm transferring files, the load goes up
<nikolam> not cpu memory
<gamerchick02> Xubuntu is pretty snappy anyway
<nikolam> yes i use xubuntu for that, to be shure everything is as fast as possible
<gamerchick02> :)
<gamerchick02> if you want faster try crunchbang ;)
<nikolam> what is specto? :)
<gamerchick02> uses Openbox
<gamerchick02> it's a notifier program
<nikolam> ahh i have seen some lxde ppa
<nikolam> looks nice :)
<gamerchick02> for gmail. RSS, facebook, etc
<nikolam> aha ok.
<gamerchick02> http://specto.sourceforge.net
<gamerchick02> i think
<gamerchick02> i might have missed a letter in there
<gamerchick02> no, i'm right ;)
<nikolam> Also i am thinking about something..
<nikolam> I would be SO happy to continue using LTS indefinately :))
<nikolam> with New applications I want to use
<gamerchick02> Hardy?
<nikolam> I am on Hardy 64-bit
<nikolam> But all newer apps are not available
<gamerchick02> i just upgrade when the new one comes out
<gamerchick02> true
<nikolam> i used to use getdeb.net
<gamerchick02> *shrug* i guess i'm not so worried about an LTS version.
<gamerchick02> they have some good stuff on there
<nikolam> And I learned to make newer packages if newer packages are available for jaunty
<gamerchick02> i tend to use the repos more
<gamerchick02> hey, if you want to use it, go ahead :)
<nikolam> yes. I mostly use repos :)
<gamerchick02> that's the great thing about Linux in general. you can use whatever you want, as long as it works for you
<gamerchick02> upgrade isn't really "forced"
<nikolam> But problem is that user mostly is locked inside application versions distributed within distribution version it use.
<gamerchick02> true
<nikolam> so only thing I can think off is that I must learn how to port newer programs to ubuntu
<nikolam> and to make backports for those apps and use them
<nikolam> I am doing that for some time now for myself with extensive installations of newer libraries
<nikolam> Another problem is testing.
<nikolam> How to test newest Xubuntu if I don`t actually use it? :)
<nikolam> and applications.
<pqb> Good evening.
<nikolam> And i can`t use it because it is dangerous when it is unstable
<gamerchick02> well, you could try a virtual machine
<nikolam> pqb hello
<gamerchick02> good evening pqb
<nikolam> gamerchick02, I have virtualbox And dual boot
<gamerchick02> ah
<nikolam> but. how to test newer programs effectively if I am on Hardy all the time? :)
<pqb> I'm running Ubuntu in VirtualBox on Mac OS X and would like to access my host via network connection. Could someone tell me where to configure this?
<nikolam> Answer could be that maybe people should use newer packages on stable versions and test thenm in that way. with everday use
<nikolam> pqb, safe bet is on #vbox channel
<gamerchick02> that's a good idea nikolam. have you brought this idea to the devs?
<nikolam> Also I think virtualbox have extensive support in help
<pqb> nikolam thanks
<nikolam> gamerchick02, I don`t know. I think that ansqer would be: go for it, make backports :) Do it yourself :)
<gamerchick02> true
<gamerchick02> if you can do it, do it yourself.
<nikolam> pqb, also maybe you wander where to set networking Inside xubuntu? :)
<gamerchick02> i'm not a programmer... i'm a user/promoter so i don't think i could do that
<pqb> nikolam yes, I do...
<nikolam> I am not also. But making packages from already existing sources for ubuntu is trivial. (see debian-reference package)
<gamerchick02> :) thanks
<nikolam> gamerchick02, but what is non-trivial is make those .dsc and diff file to port package to ubuntu or newer one.
<nikolam> Per instance I use Seamonkey and I need 1.1.14 packages but only 1.1.13 is in jaunty repo
<nikolam> so, I need to do something about that (bug exists)
<pqb> I started with Ubuntu and then added the X desktop. That doesn't make any difference, from installing Xubuntu at first does it?
<nikolam> pqb, in xubuntu , go to System> Network > Unlock and set it.
<nikolam> pqb, I think it should use dhcp by default
<nikolam> thats xubuntu side. You check virtualbox docs for other part
<nikolam> pqb, mostly not. Some apps are not installed with xubuntu and are with ubuntu and vice versa
<nikolam> But you can always have allpackages :)
<pqb> nikolam, thanks very much for all the info.
<nikolam> pqb :)
<nikolam> gamerchick02, I think I will buy 4GB, added to current 2Gig, to run multiple virtualboxes or KVM/QEMU :)
<gamerchick02> :)
<gamerchick02> off for something to eat... back in a bit :)
<nikolam> cu :)
<dkkong> Is it possible to change desktop icons in XFCE?
<chris_xfce> Theme-Question: hi, there, i downloaded this "theme": http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/skins/linuxutil/xfce/  unzipped it and moved it to  /usr/share/themes .  The name of the theme, Mire v2 grime doesnt appear in the list of themes in the user interface preferences. but it appears in the list of available styles in the window manager. so my question: are those themes at deviantart actually just window decorations or what? when
<chris_xfce> i inspect the zip file, there's p.ex. the wallpaper missing, etc.
<chris_xfce> i just don't seem to understand how to use those themes from deviantart... btw. just moved from kde to xfce, so bear with me please
<chris_xfce> answer: http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/install_new_themes
<chris_xfce> kthxbye
<sjefen6> How do i brows harddrives using the live cd?
<dark_abyss0> can anyone help me with XFCE?
<sjefen6> How do I unblock a harddrive?
#xubuntu 2009-02-08
<sjefen6> Does anyone know how to open sda1 (ntfs) in xubuntu?
<gamerchick02> sjefen6: you're trying to look at your NTFS drive in Xubuntu?
<sjefen6> yes
<gamerchick02> i'm trying to browse to mine...
<gamerchick02> hold on a sec ;)
<gamerchick02> it should show up in media, i think
<gamerchick02> or mnt
<gamerchick02> https://help.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/linux-basics.html
<gamerchick02> according to that, it should show up in /mnt
<gamerchick02> but it must not be mounted, if it's not showing up
<dark_abyss0> can someone help me with xfce?
<dark_abyss0> ill take that as a no
<durt> dark_abyss0: just ask your question not for help in general
<Stroganoff> durt: don't talk to absent people
<durt> sorry, got join/part messages turned off on this channel.
<Stroganoff> smart move
<Stroganoff> i got it covered via query
<dark_abyss0> how do I add things to my source list?
<Genelyk> amm
<Genelyk> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list  ?
<tich> i have a bit of a dumb question but i can't seem to find the answer...  what is the hotkey combo for switching desktops?
<dark_abyss0> ok...that was confusing
<dark_abyss0> should have asked
<dark_abyss0> how do I add universe to my source list?
<Genelyk> system - origins of software-  check in universe  and  reload
<petesejt_> hi everyone
<petesejt_> may I ask a user question here?
<dark_abyss0> can someone guide me through installing bittorrent?
<rocko> dark_abyss0 install deluge
<durt> dark_abyss0: open up applications>system tools>synaptic, enter password, search for bittorrent, pick a client, hit apply
<durt> dark_abyss0: transmission comes with xubuntu
<rocko> dark_abyss0 http://download.deluge-torrent.org/ubuntu/intrepid/1.1.2/deluge-torrent_1.1.2-1_i386.intrepid.deb
<rocko> transmission sucks
<rocko> deluge is better
<durt> true I use a command line app called ctorrent
<rocko> hmm
<rocko> another one
<rocko> is that better than rtorrent? durt
<durt> never user rtorrent
<rocko> CTorrent discontinued
<durt> there's tons of torrent clients in the repos
<rocko> CTorrent discontinued -- 2006-06-07 15:46:51
<durt> could very well be, any negative to use it?
<rocko> durt http://www.rahul.net/dholmes/ctorrent/
<rocko> enhanced ctorrent
<rocko> http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/
<rocko> durt I searched on web for best cli bittorrent client and rtorrent came up all the time
<rocko> so I guess it is the best for cli
<durt> I'll take a look at it, I'm using the latest ctorrent package for 8.10 which has a changelog entry of Aug 5th 2008, so it's still maintained
<tich> is there a hotkey to switch desktops?
<rocko> yes durt that is the enhanced ctorrent
<rocko> not the old ctorrent
<tich> i just looked in the keyboard settings but i didn't see one
<rocko> you can make one tich
<rocko> compiz has one tich
<tich> i am using an eeepc so i am trying to avoid compiz
<tich> but i really like the ones compiz has!
<tich> when i tried to add something it wanted me to add a whole new theme instead of just one more hotkey
<tich> and i don't know what the command would be to switch desktops
<durt> tich: in xfce ctrl-Fx switches desktops in the panel, if thats what you mean
<tich> i think that is what i mean.  what is Fx?
<durt> F1,F2,F3 etc.
<tich> right
<tich> x being a variable.
<tich> i was looking for the Fx key... sometimes i wonder what i am thinking about
<tich> that is it!
<durt> mapping to whatever desktop number you want
<tich> durt, you have made my day
<durt> np
<Cerrdor> what sound converter is best for changing .oga audio files to mp3?
<dark_abyss0> is there a way to make adobe my defult flash player?
<durt> Cerrdor: Whats an .oga?
<Cerrdor> its the file extension my cd's rip at
<Cerrdor> ogg vorbis file
<durt> dark_abyss0: uninstall the other ones is the simplest thing that I can think of
<durt> Cerrdor: thought that was .ogg
<Cerrdor> should be but for some reason mine are oga
<Cerrdor> so im tryin to get them to be mp3s
<durt> Cerrdor: if there the same as ogg then there are a number of apps in the repos that can do it. If they're alot of them a cli app would be best maybe mencoder?
<dark_abyss0> damnit I forgot what the other flash player I downloaded what
<dark_abyss0> *was
<dark_abyss0> is there a way to figure it out?
<wayStead> does xubuntu show any performance improvements over ubuntu running in VBOX ?
<forces> wayStead, yes
<forces> xubuntu use less memory
<forces> cause xfce is lighter than gnome
<ball> hello rocko
<rocko> hello ball
<rocko> what it goes ?
<ball> rocko: not too bad.  I'm tired, but okay otherwise.  Yourself?
<rocko> good thanks
<rocko> where are you from ? ball
<ball> rocko: I'm British, but I live in the U.S.
<rocko> I see
<likemindead> Good, simple, smaller than GIMP paint-type program(s)?
<ball> likemindead: bitmap or vector?
<likemindead> Bitmap would work.
<likemindead> I'd try either.
<ball> I forget.  xpaint?
<likemindead> I'll look it up.
<likemindead> Tuxpaint is awfully full of win. lawlz...
<ball> ?
<likemindead> http://www.tuxpaint.org/
<likemindead> Ya know, for kids.
<likemindead> A quick "sudo apt-get install xpaint" & Thank you very much! G'nite.
<ball> Nice, I'll have to try that...o, he's gone.
<ball> hello Hexus
<Besogon> People, I have a problem with sound. Its dont work, I am not hearing sound from loudspeakers. But in gnome all work fine. Help me!
<ball> Besogon: have you checked your mixer settings?
<Besogon> People, I have a problem with sound. Its dont work, I am not hearing sound from loudspeakers. But in gnome all work fine. Help me!
<ball> I think you should hit it with a hammer.
<Besogon> hey! anybody home?
<Besogon> zomby, zomby around.
<chewit> are you using alsa, oss or pulse
<chewit> might be worth checking between those
<Besogon> OK. Its cemetery. Let dont touch corpses. And what am I doing there?
<Besogon> Rise from dead men! Christ has arisen! Uuuuaaaaa!!
<Besogon> People I havent been listening sound only in xfce. Help if you can
<Reno`> everybody are dead :)
<Besogon> I see it now. )
<ablomen> Besogon, like ball said earlier, check your mixer settings (you might want to run alsa-mixer on the terminal and see if anything is muted or turned way down)
<ablomen> without the dash that is (so alsamixer)
<ablomen> master, pcm or front might be turned down and causing the problem
<Besogon> ablomen, ok I wil try
<slow-motion> hi
 * jarnos got fed up with Firefox freezing; using Epiphany, instead.
<chewit> is anyone here using Xfce power manager instead of Gnome's version
<slow-motion> does someone get dvb-t working under xubuntu?
<slow-motion> i have installed the gstreamer pakets as shown under http://projects.gnome.org/totem/ and the paket xubuntu-restricted-extras
<slow-motion> totem loads the channels in the playlist, but wont show me something
<dvdm> chewit: I am...
<chewit> dvdm, is it stable. I want to get rid of as many gnome apps as possible.
<dvdm> chewit: only using it on my laptop (which I do not use 24/7) and have not had any issue with it
<chewit> ok
<chewit> i suppose i could await until Xfce 4.6, which the xfce power manager will feature in
<S0210> Hi! I have a multipage TIFF (3 pages of 200x200) that I want to convert into a sinle page JPG (1 page of 600x200). Is there a simple(!) way to do it? Maybe "convert"?
<TheSheep> close
<TheSheep> merge, elso from ImageMagick
<TheSheep> no, wait
<TheSheep> montage
<S0210> -adjoin?
<S0210> no -adjoin
<S0210> I have no idea what option I should use
<S0210> -coalesce?
<G-Blunted> whoo hoo!
<G-Blunted> Xubuntu + Dell Inspiron 8500 = Perfect Match
<sunshine> Hey, on ubuntu there is too much traffic ;-)
<sunshine> I want to know how to disable the gnome-keyring? Unfortunately i gave a password as I wanted to establish a wireless connection. Now it is asking the password everytime i want to connect
<sunshine> Could not uninstall due to huge dependencies. How to get rid off the password. I read that it is possible to leave it blank and it will never bother again.
<sunshine> I'm aware of the security concerns, but the computer should only be easy to use.
<TheSheep> sunshine: right-click on the network icon, delete that connection and set it up again
<sunshine> This worked so far without prompting for the gnome-keyring at all
<sunshine> have to try it on a restart
<sunshine> thanx so far
<knome> hello Sheepie.
<sunshine> unfortunately not working
<sunshine> It again asks for the keyring password before starting networkmanager at all
<sunshine> Oh i got it!
<sunshine> Preferences of Passwords and Encryption keys
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> how do i know if cksum return value is ok?
<Ben_Cs> never mind, i used md5sum
 * jarnos got fed up with Epiphany and is looking for a non-freezing web browser.
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> i tried to install xubuntu 8.10 several times and it always fails on:  select and install software.  md5sum is OK and verifying disk contents is ok. please help!
<chewit> is it during the live cd install
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: do you check the disk on the same computer on which you are trying to install?
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: the md5sum no, the disk checking-yes
<Ben_Cs> chewit: alternate install cd
<chewit> ok
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: no messages?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: how about in the install log?
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: it says the cd is fine
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: you mean alt_ctrl_f4?
<TheSheep> it should be somewhere in /var/log
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: but it never finishes install
<TheSheep> then you will see why in the log
<TheSheep> switch to second console with alt+f2 and do  less /var/log/install<tab>
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: i'm trying to install again. when it'll fail, i'll check
<dvdm> my screensaver stopped working (this is on 8.10)
<dvdm> it just stays on the "random"
<dvdm> even after I reconfigure it again to a specific one, it just does the random
<dvdm> where is the actual config file whree I can see this config setting?
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: i get the message: menu item 'pkgsel' failed
<Ben_Cs> help please. pretty please?
<atgarsis> hello
<atgarsis> i got a strange sound problem. it plays through the headphones when they're pluged-in, though when i unplug them, my computer speakers remain silent as well as my loudspeakers which i plug externally. any idea what might be wrong?
<atgarsis> ?
<G-Bleezy> when i boot it says:   Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown wn-block(0,0)
<G-Bleezy> anyone know if i can fix this or i gotta reinstall?
<G-Bleezy> i figured it out!
<G-Bleezy> but i dont know how to fix it...there is an extra option when i boot...another kernel version or something and when i choose that new kernel to boot it gives me that error
<knome> G-Bleezy, you can set the item to load from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<knome> G-Bleezy, if everything works with an old kernel, there's no big reason to try to get the newer working. things will most probably be fixed soon anyway.
<G-Bleezy> k
<G-Bleezy> i think what happened was i just did this fresh install right? And i just had it go through and update everything...and that's when that new kernel option on the boot menu showed up...and when i choose that it gives me that error...
<G-Bleezy> but the old one (which is still on the list) works fine...
<Mood> Anyone know how to autoconnect when your wifi disconnects?
<G-Bleezy> mine just autoconnects by itself...
<Mood> G-Bleezy: xubuntu 8.10?
<G-Bleezy> yea
<Mood> G-Bleezy: you have NetworkManager Applet 0.7.0?
<G-Bleezy> that, i dont' actually know...
<G-Bleezy> how u find out?
<Mood> G-Bleezy: upper right, choose your network icon, go to About
<G-Bleezy> oh ya
<G-Bleezy> i got it
<G-Bleezy> 0.7.0
<Mood> do you use ndiswrapper for your wifi card driver?
<knome> G-Bleezy, i don't know why that happened. :)
<G-Bleezy> ya i just turn my computer on and it tries to connect to all the wireless networks until it connects to the only one that's not encrypted around here
<G-Bleezy> knome: its okay i don't either
<G-Bleezy> what gives that boot menu?
<Mood> G-Bleezy: hmm... ok
<knome> G-Bleezy, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<G-Bleezy> ok
<knome> Mood, did you search the forums? i suppose there would be quite many threads about autoreconnecting.
<Mood> knome: only dead ends
<Mood> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=934499
<knome> ok.
<G-Bleezy> what is update-grub?
<G-Bleezy> Ubuntu 8.10. kernel 2.6.27-11-generic  <---this is what was added...and if i boot that option i get kernel panic...whats the best way to undo this and remove this kernel/option or to fix this menu file so it boots right??
<knome> G-Bleezy, see row 14 on /boot/grub/menu.lst
<knome> G-Bleezy, default    0
<knome> G-Bleezy, set that 0 to any item on the list you want to boot. the numbers start from 0 and increase from top to bottom. so the third from top would be 2.
<dark_abyss0> is there a command to download Wbar?
<knome> dark_abyss0, what is wbar?
<G-Bleezy> ya i did that, set it to 2 which is the right option
<G-Bleezy> but...still got stuff layin around broken i think :(
<knome> if you can boot correctly from the third option, this should work when you next reboot.
<dark_abyss0> its a launch bar
<G-Bleezy> Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown wn-block(0,0)  <---somethin to do with /dev/initrd i think
<knome> dark_abyss0, looking at its fresmeat.net page, it says it's last updated 1 year, 4 months ago. i doubt it will be added to ubuntu repositories if it's not active.
<knome> dark_abyss0, and no, there is no single/definitive way to install it if it's not in the repositories.
<dark_abyss0> its cool I got iit
<dark_abyss0> well got it downloaded
<dark_abyss0> now I hav e ot figure out how to install it
<knome> dark_abyss0, if you downloaded the source, most probably './configure' 'make' and 'sudo make install'
<knome> (+ looks like the project has moved to google code.)
<knome> there is a .deb package: http://code.google.com/p/wbar/downloads/list
<G-Bleezy> how do i make this file?  /boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-7-generic  <---i need to make one of these for my new kernel...how i do that?
<dark_abyss0> heh thanks
<knome> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<knome> G-Bleezy, it's not something you want to do if you don't know how to do it.
<G-Bleezy> thats what that is? a compiled kernel?
<knome> well simply yes.
<knome> if you want to make one of those, you need to compile a kernel
<knome> i don't know the details though.
<G-Bleezy> damn..there's no like...'compile_kernel_plz' command? :p
<G-Blunted> .
<knome> G-Blunted, G-Bleezy: no
<G-Blunted> :)
<G-Blunted> k
<knome> G-Blunted, as i said, you don't want to do that.
<G-Blunted> <--- this is the box with the screwy boot options
<G-Blunted> weird watchin myself type, almost 0 lag from one screen to the other :p
<G-Blunted> is there any way to see what options were used to compile my working kernel?
<G-Blunted> or is there any way to 'uninstall' the new kernel that got half way installed??
<knome> uhh.... maybe ask #ubuntu-devel or something. :)
<knome> (you don't want to do that either)
<knome> (you just want to twaek you menu.lst ;))
<G-Blunted> hrm...ya but i don't like all that broken stuff just lying around...
<G-Blunted> i gotta figure somethin out ;)
<dark_abyss0> can someone walk me though adding repositories?
<Ish2> hai gais
<Ish2> who wants questions? raise your hand
<Mood> How can i auto connect to my wifi? I'm using Xubuntu 8.10
<Mood> every time my connection drops, i get a dialog that forces me to manually connect
<Mood> i have "connect automatically" set, but still no dive
<Mood> dice*
<SliM1> hello
<SliM1> how can I sort the windows in the task list?
<G-Bleezy> Will the memory test just run forever if you let it??
<Mood> .
<Mood> What is "System Setting" in Network-Manager?
<Mood> i think i found the answer: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+question/48283
<Mood> thank you xubuntu
<Ish2> this room is great, i found my own answer
<G-Bleezy> i like xubuntu
<Ish2> i like xubuntu
<G-Bleezy> me too
<Ish2> quelle coincedence!
<Mood> fou francais
<Stroganoff> i like os/2
<Ish2> :(
<Ish2> ca va?
<Mood> ;-)
<Mood> ca va bien
<Mood> i like apple//c
<Ish2> steve jobs has HIV
<Stroganoff> O.o
<Ish2> it's true, the internet told me so
<Mood> living with HIV is like living with diabetes now
<G-Bleezy> http://list.ubuntu.com/  <---this work for anyone?
<Mood> mais non
<Stroganoff> G-Bleezy: https://lists.ubuntu.com/
<Ish2> i couldn't believe that it autoruns an apache server
<Ish2> with php support
<G-Bleezy> k
<G-Bleezy> http://xubuntu.com/contribute/advocacy_support_documentation  <---the link is wrong on this page...it uses http://list.ubuntu.com
<john_> hello all
<john_>  ok I have a simple question I have that 22" screen could it be giving me trouble with the p3 on a VGA monitor
<pkodon> Anybody home?
<pkodon> Umm, try again. Anybody home?
<pkodon> Guess not.
<G-Blunted> i am home
 * G-Blunted is home
<pkodon> Okay.
<pkodon> I've got a question that I don't know if it's related to Wine or XFCE.
<pkodon> I have installed some games using Wine, checked them out, decided I needed to run them in real Windows, so uninstalled them. Now, though I've looked around and gotten rid of the directories they were in and everything else I can find, I still can't get rid of the icons in the XFCE menu (listed under "Other"), and I can't find a file to edit or where it's getting the graphics.
<pkodon> As I'm new to Linux, this is taking me a lot of time to go through my HD looking for graphics files and xml (which I guess the menus are written in), and editing the menu doesn't show that part, nor any of the system menus.
<TheSheep> pkodon: .local/share/applications/wine/
<pkodon> Okay, just a minute (I think I looked there, but will look again)....
<G-Blunted> Where can i find a list of really useful hotkeys for xubuntu?
<G-Blunted> like how do you switch workspaces and stuff with keyboard?
<TheSheep> G-Blunted: system->setting manager->window manager
<TheSheep> G-Blunted: sorry, that's settings->
<pkodon> Umm, there's no /wine/ directory in /usr/share/applications/
<TheSheep> pkodon: ~/.local/share/applications/wine
<G-Blunted> thanks these look fun :)
<TheSheep> pkodon: in your home directory
<pkodon> TheSheep: Ahh, thanks, that's where they are. I guess I just need to delete two directories to get rid of them, though I'll check any xml out in there to see where it's getting the graphics first (as I want to get rid of those, too).
<TheSheep> pkodon: it's not xml, they are .desktop files
<G-Blunted> omg mouse roller + workspaces = so freakin sweet
<TheSheep> pkodon: probably from .local/share/icons/hicolor/
<TheSheep> G-Blunted: you can also have it working over the desktop
<pkodon> TheSheep: Okay, the menu editor in XFCE (right-click on the menu button) uses xml files, or so it seems, but has lines that include other stuff, I guess.
<TheSheep> pkodon: yeah, and that other stuff is generated from files in /usr/share/applications and .local/share/applications
<TheSheep> pkodon: the latter override the former
<pkodon> TheSheep: I do know that I can load the .desktop files in mousepad, so I know I can look at them.
<TheSheep> sure, they are just normal text .ini files
<G-Blunted> Ya i checked that...but with everything full screen i dont' see desktop much....but when you roll over the workspaces in the bottom right it works just fine...thats sweet...
<pkodon> Anyway, thanks a lot. Learning where things are in Linux is quite the adventure, but as I learn, I also try to help others.
<pkodon> TheSheep: Okay, got rid of the stuff I didn'
<pkodon> t want
<TheSheep> :)
<pkodon> TheSheep: But, now what do I do to put the stuff I do want into a separate menu under Other (it puts every uninstall/readme/etc. in /Programs/Other in the menu)?
<pkodon> In other words, how do I get it to show as /Programs/Other/Whatever/...
<TheSheep> pkodon: you can add your own entries with the menu editor
<pkodon> TheSheep: I understand that, but how can I make the entries that have shown up because of these .desktop files be organized into sub-menues? I don't understand why they aren't in the first place, since they are in sub-directories.
<TheSheep> pkodon: the submenu in which they appear depends on the category they are in
<pkodon> TheSheep: And, how do I edit that?
<TheSheep> you can change the .desktop files in /usr/share/applications by copying them into .local/share/applications and changing them there
<TheSheep> for example, changing their categories
<TheSheep> or adding hidden=True
<pkodon> Hmm, guess I need to go look for some docs on this stuff, so I don'
<pkodon> t put something I shouldn't in there.
 * forces is listening to: Limp Bizkit - The Chocolate Starfish - My Way - (0:42/4:32)
<TheSheep> forces: can you please disable that?
<TheSheep> pkodon: look for the menu spec on freedesktop.org
<pkodon> TheSheep: Okay, thanks. The menu editor shows no entry for Wine or Other, just an include for "system", and I have no idea where to look for the entries "system" uses, but I assume Wine's stuff is included in there.
<TheSheep> pkodon: think of it as of two separate menus: one is made with menu editor, the other one is generated from .desktop files, then they are merged
<pkodon> Okay, so somewhere there is a system.desktop or a /system/... set of directories.
<pkodon> I had been looking for a system.xml file.
<TheSheep> pkodon: no, the subdirectories are created automatically when there is a .desktop file for the particular directory
<TheSheep> pkodon: most of the System menu is made of xfce4*.desktop files
<pkodon> Hmm, okay, so, let me try this... Perhaps the reason why it's bunching all the icons for all my windows games in one directory is because the directories the .desktop files are in, don't have a .desktop file for the directory itself?
<pkodon> If I can find those xfce4*.desktop files, I might be able to figgure out how it structures menus from them, but will look on that website first....
<TheSheep> there is no .desktop file for the directory
<TheSheep> there is just the category name *inside* every of those .desktop files
<pkodon> Well, the category is "Application" for those windows files, but they show up under "Other" in the menu, so there's something else going on here.
<TheSheep> pkodon: no, there is an xml file mapping the categories to subdirectories
<TheSheep> pkodon: /etc/xdg/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml
<pkodon> TheSheep: Ahh, that's the missing piece of the puzzle. That still won't help me put those things in separate menu entries in the menu, unless every time I install a program I go in and give it a new category and put that category in that menu.xml.
<TheSheep> pkodon: I suppose Wine would have some way of setting up how it creates the .desktop files
<pkodon> And if that's the case, it doesn't make for a very good promotion for moving from Windows to Linux.
<TheSheep> pkodon: it doesn't make much sense to move to linux and still use windows software
<pkodon> TheSheep: Well, let's see - older versions of their O/S they no longer support, the games I want to play are mostly older games, I don't trust a Windows machine connected to the internet, need I say more?
<TheSheep> pkodon: if they are really old, try dosbox
<pkodon> TheSheep: Well, I've got that for Linux, but many I have are Win95/98 games, as well.
<TheSheep> you can drag-and-drop the .desktop files to the menu editor, and then move them around how you like
<TheSheep> provided it's a one-time thing, of course
<TheSheep> otherwise it's too much work
<pkodon> Plus, I'm trying to learn this Linux O/S, so this is a good way to learn. Besides, if I end up recommending Linux to any future business customers, and they happen to have need of running a Windows app, I'll know how to set it up.
<TheSheep> pkodon: this thing is specific to xfce, gnome and kde handle it differently
<pkodon> Thanks for all the help, I'm going exploring on that website now.
<TheSheep> pkodon: and xfce 4.6 that comes out in April will handle it differently too
<pkodon> I understand that, but right now I'm focussing on PC/OS. If they upgrade in the next version to XFCE 4.6, I'll learn that when it comes.
<pkodon> That release is not till next month, I believe (PC/OS's next release).
<pkodon> In the mean time, I can figgure out how to customize my desktop and menus, even if it's changed, the experience should help.
#xubuntu 2010-02-08
<hapik> hi
<hapik> how can I add a starting option to my default web-browser?
<skrite> hi, what kind of option?
<Balsaq> good morning xubuntu. It is a pleasure to reside here with all of you. You are the finest coders in the world. Even xubuntu trolls are consistantly ranked near the tops of their charts!
<bazhang> morning Balsaq
<Balsaq> bazhang!
<Psilocybin_Elf> Morning all!
<indus> hi
<indus> what does ubuntu have that xubuntu doesnt
<psycho_oreos> only different front ends
<indus> ok
<indus> thanks, but iam thinking, it looks kinda dull, how to make it look better?
<Sysi> http://wiki.xfce.org/faq#themes
<indus> oh ok i take a look
<indus> ok np folks, ill install it and later see
<indus> thanks,bye
 * Psilocybin_Elf twiddles his thumbs...
<Aquina> I'd like to help a guy but I'cant: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yelp/+question/99985 Someone got a clue?
<blue2> anyone recommend a long range usb wireless card?
<`mOOse`> blue2,
<blue2> ya
<`mOOse`> getting url hang on
<blue2> ok thanks
<`mOOse`> http://www.amazon.com/Wireless-Original-Alfa-9dBi-Strongest/dp/tech-data/B001O9X9EU/ref=de_a_smtd
<`mOOse`> that seems to be a cheap one
<blue2> reading the reviews seems good. thanks
<`mOOse`> gl
<`mOOse`> I want one too, soon...
<`mOOse`> you can spend $$$ on one
<`mOOse`> that one's cheap
<`mOOse`> dunno how good it REALLY is
<blue2> i see
<Sysi-> seems that lucid can be THE xubuntu :)
<`mOOse`> if you want the real monster ones I can give you another url but you're into the $400-500 range for the cheap ones and they're way outside of legal power-wise
<Sysi-> already almost as working as karmic and very fast
<blue2> ;-)
<`mOOse`> cool Sysi-
<`mOOse`> Ima wait for release though - my stomach can't take the worry :-)
<Jooder492> 130
#xubuntu 2010-02-09
<mikunchan> hola hola  buenas noches a todos !
<mikunchan> g'night to everyone it is then!
<Jooder492> what would be causing my youtube videos to lagg?
<MadRush> can anybody assist me with mv?
<LordValiumSleeps> @lart LordValiumSleeps
<skylineR390> hi
<skylineR390> I have just finished installing xubuntu on and old machine, an intel celeron @ 1.2GHZ and 256MB  of RAM.  Applied all updates,  Installed some indispensable programs like WINE ,etc But im having some SERIOUS performance issues. major slow downs. Mem stays at 165~190 max so I dont think thats the issue. However the CPU spikes at 100%  by just opening the web browser or gimp or abiword. Videos on youtube are LITERALLY a slide show,
<skylineR390> think is the problem???
<skylineR390> I mean I picked Xubuntu because it is one of the lightest linux distros that I know, perfect for older hardware, right???
<skylineR390> I don't know but even Xp was better than this, at least I could watch some videos without any hassles
<skylineR390> does any one has a suggestion...?
<skylineR390> ......
<skylineR390> does any one has a suggestion...?
<PlainFlavored> i don't think there's any operating system capable of handling flash like hat
<PlainFlavored> even theoretically
<PlainFlavored> on those specs
<Balsaq> good morning native xubuntites...
<gavin__> AGHH!
<gavin__> I LOVE XFCE!
<Balsaq> its way cool
<gavin__> I know mann.
<gavin__> I just installed it after having tried gnome, kde, and openbox.
<gavin__> me and xfce just hit it off.
<Balsaq> kde bites
<gavin__> kde, just got off a kde install
<Balsaq> gnome is ok
<gavin__> i tried to like kde.
<gavin__> but it was very buggy.
<Balsaq> its just...weird
<gavin__> I'm gonna make mine look like this: link coming.
<gavin__> stillll coming.
<gavin__> HERE:
<gavin__> http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/9451/pardrdsml.jpg
<gavin__> anyone here.
<gavin__> ?
<gavin__> i have insomnia.
<gavin__> ughhh.
<Balsaq> try some brandy
<gavin__> some brandy?
<gavin__> ive tried every prescription sleeping pill made..
<Balsaq> ewwww
<Balsaq> careful
<Balsaq> try a warm glass of milk
<gavin__> ive tried everything in the book kiddo.
<gavin__> but right now.. im pretty tired.
<gavin__> i took 2 sleeping pills
<gavin__> and havent slept AT ALL in two days
<Balsaq> try reading
<gavin__> trieeddd.
<gavin__> im probably gonna get off and lay down.
<gavin__> no!
<gavin__> i cant..
<gavin__> i gotta configure my new xfce desktop
<gavin__> brb
<Balsaq> k
<scar> hi, I just installed ubuntu-server 9.10 and used apt to install xubuntu-desktop. I am trying to configure my graphics card, but I have no /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<scar> I have a ATI Technologies Inc RV280
<psycho_oreos> there wouldn't be xorg.conf, I think these days its all auto guessed
<scar> strange that I actually miss it ^_^
<scar> just updated kernel, time for reboot
<scar> what do you know, it's working now :)
<Balsaq> yeahthe updates fix it alot
<Masterkick> Hello!
 * Psilocybin_Elf nods.
<etron_> can anyone help me with sound problems?
 * eXpl0i7 hello
<eXpl0i7> i have a question
<eXpl0i7> how to kill some conection?
<eXpl0i7> connection*
<eXpl0i7> anybody?
<charlie-tca> kill as in what ?
<eXpl0i7> i have some connections in firestarter
<eXpl0i7> if i scan some ip with nmap
<eXpl0i7> always two connections stays in firestarter
<eXpl0i7> allways*
<charlie-tca> Not familiar with firestarter. Is that a firewall builder?
<eXpl0i7> no
<eXpl0i7> this is a GUI
<eXpl0i7> show me active connections
<charlie-tca> What are the connections?
<charlie-tca> Do you have any other applications open?
<eXpl0i7> no
<eXpl0i7> after nmap scaning
<eXpl0i7> allways have two connections
<eXpl0i7> from scaned ip
<charlie-tca> If you are online at all, you will have connections. To use a browser, email, irc, etc requires connections
<eXpl0i7> omg
<eXpl0i7> some command to kill connection?
<eXpl0i7> i tryed sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<eXpl0i7> but nothing happen
<eXpl0i7> it same
<charlie-tca> try sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop
<eXpl0i7> after rebooting connections are gone
<charlie-tca> that should kill networking completely
<eXpl0i7> ok
<charlie-tca> or click the network manager icon on the panel, and close the connection there
<etron_> can anyone help me with a sound problem?
<charlie-tca> etron_: you could try #ubuntu-audio-help , they know a lot about sound issues.
<eXpl0i7> charlie-tca: it's not work
<charlie-tca> but have patience. Everyone is a volunteer, and might be busy at the moment, too
<etron_> ok thx i'll try that
<eXpl0i7> only if i reboot pc
<charlie-tca> what are the connections?
<eXpl0i7> on port 1
<eXpl0i7> and
<charlie-tca> Have you turned off update-manager?
<eXpl0i7> tcpmux
<eXpl0i7> yea
<eXpl0i7> this is only after nmap scan
<charlie-tca> port 1 is tcpmux
<eXpl0i7> if i scan some ip range
<eXpl0i7> firestarter kills my cpu
<charlie-tca> it is also called 'TCP port service multiplexer'
<charlie-tca> maybe google for that?
<eXpl0i7> i tryed
<eXpl0i7> :\
<eXpl0i7> i go to reboot
<eXpl0i7> xD
<charlie-tca> eXpl0i7: are you using nmap to find ports on the machine running nmap?
<eXpl0i7> yea
<eXpl0i7> i'm use nmap for port scaning
<eXpl0i7> and os detection
<eXpl0i7> :)
<eXpl0i7> pentesting
<eXpl0i7> :D
<charlie-tca> That's why. The nmap docs tell you it will give wrong readings, since it has to go outside the network to look for ports open to the outside
<eXpl0i7> maybe
<eXpl0i7> sorry my english is bad....
<charlie-tca> The documentation in man nmap tells how to use it and when it will work correctly
<eXpl0i7> lol
<eXpl0i7> i know how to use nmap
<charlie-tca> Okay, then you already knew it does not recommend using it to check for ports on the system it is run on.
<eXpl0i7> why?
<eXpl0i7> :)
<charlie-tca> you should ask the developers of nmap that.
<eXpl0i7> lol
<eXpl0i7> maybe some can discover me
<eXpl0i7> ex
<eXpl0i7> -T2....hard for firewall to discover
<eXpl0i7> xD
<eXpl0i7> or -T1
<eXpl0i7> but so slowly
 * Psilocybin_Elf stretches his arms & yawns.
<skylineR390> hello!!
<skylineR390> anybody here??
<skylineR390> or should I move to the ubuntu chat
<skylineR390> ...
<exs> hi
<exs> ivh installed ubuntu, but i want try xfce4 too. how to install the packages needed for that issue?
<charlie-tca> skylineR390: did you have a question?
<skylineR390> charlie-tca: yes sir
<charlie-tca> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<skylineR390> LOW performance
<skylineR390> on a n old
<skylineR390> on an old  1.2GHZ 256 MB machine
<charlie-tca> everybody here is a volunteer, they will try to answer questions if you ask them and have patience. Many are working, and trying to help here at the same time.
<charlie-tca> Ask all on one line, so it is easier to read and follow the question
<skylineR390> charlie-tca: Im talking about extremely low performance, like watching youtube is a slideshow, literally
<skylineR390> charlie-tca: k im sorry
<charlie-tca> Ram is too low. Increasing it will allow you to have better performance from Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> We can't raise the performance, as a distribution, when the hardware is not capable
<skylineR390> charlie-tca: I know yet thats why I tried xubuntu, and it has the corrct minum specs according to the wikki
<charlie-tca> Minimum specs, not great performance specs
<skylineR390> charlie-tca: I don't think is the ram thou . Ram stay at 160~180 MB under load. My problem is the CPU usage. It spikes to high 80s by just opening a text processor...
<charlie-tca> My 400MHz cpu is slow with 256MB ram, increasing it 640 gives good performance out of it
<skylineR390> charlie-tca:  lol I dont think I can find mem for that machine anymore,  I think it uses the old 168 pin dimms
<charlie-tca> Also, my 1.4GHz cpu was slow with 256MB, but increasing it to 1GB of ram cured that completely
<skylineR390> charlie-tca: realy?
<skylineR390> really*
<genii> Pretty much any speed CPU with 256MB is gonna suck
<charlie-tca> Yes, I run tests daily
<charlie-tca> Check the numbers on the ram, and try TigerDirect or Egghead
<charlie-tca> or craigslist or ebay, I think
<skylineR390> charlie-tca:  I guess, you are right. A low mem system pages a lot back and forward and that slow things quite a bit, but I'm not talking about that kind of slowness. thats natural and I expect it. Im talking about with 160MB of mem usage out of 256 opening abiword spikes my CPU to high 80s..... wtf. when doing some web browsing it stays at 100% all the time....
<Psilocybin_Elf> 'Sup peeps? :-)
<skylineR390> charlie-tca: is like the kernel is not optimized for my cpu, or theres some kind of musconfiguration or something, I don't know
<skylineR390> sup man
<charlie-tca> I don't know. I just know if you increased ram, the performance will go up
<charlie-tca> oh, he's gone
<rr72> hey ya charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Hello, rr72
<charlie-tca> New installs from fridays image have a gdm background. Do you?
<rr72> i saw in devel chan
<rr72> *your comment
<rr72> uhm i have splash turned off would that matter?
<charlie-tca> heh, got to raise a little ruckus once in a while.
<charlie-tca> Splash should not affect the gdm login background
<charlie-tca> maybe
<charlie-tca> I don't know with plymouth, maybe that does matter now.
<rr72> it's the old defauly background yes?
<charlie-tca> yes
<rr72> then it's there lol
<rr72> w/o plymouth installed
<charlie-tca> I get a pretty black screen of nothing here
<rr72> you had that issue of you having to resert gdm yes?
<charlie-tca> yes, everytime
<rr72> so that has something to do with it maybe?
 * Psilocybin_Elf waves.
<rr72> hey
<charlie-tca> could be, I guess. They tell me removing plymouth fixes that, too
<charlie-tca> Hello, Psilocybin_Elf
<Psilocybin_Elf> How's it goin' charlie-tca?
<charlie-tca> Great!
<Psilocybin_Elf> Cool cool :-D
 * Psilocybin_Elf grins.
<rr72> afk a bit
<Vingian> i recently installed xubuntu on my dell laptop and i tried to get the framebuffer to work in the console mode (tty) but i can't seem to get it to work
<Vingian> on another machine - it just works out of the box....
<Vingian> the only real difference is that on the one where it works - i have an intel graphics card and on the other its nvidia...
<Vingian> is that a correct assumption?
<charlie-tca> sure
<charlie-tca> nvidia and intel are different graphics, and don't work the same. I use a framebuffer on this one, but it took about two days to make it work.
<Vingian> so then what do i need to do to get it to work on the nvidia machine?
<charlie-tca> About two days of fighting with it, maybe 20 hours time
<Vingian> i am past that :)
<Vingian> i'd appreciate your cheat code if you'd be kind enough to share ;)
<charlie-tca> I can give you the list of docs I used, there are five coming up: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ConsoleFramebuffer
<charlie-tca> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man1/fbset.1.html
<charlie-tca> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man4/fbdev.4.html
<Vingian> no. 1 didn't work...
<charlie-tca> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man5/fb.modes.5.html
<charlie-tca> http://www.serverwatch.com/tutorials/article.php/3863566/Tweaking--Linux-Library-Settings-Within-Readline.htm
<Vingian> the gfxterm is set to a valid resolution
<Vingian> grub screen is coming up correctly
<charlie-tca> None of it works by itself. I had to go back and forth through them and try almost everything suggested in all of them
<Vingian> the gfxpayload setting of keep completely destroys the consoles - i get nothing but a blinking cursor
<Vingian> and the gfxpayload of my resolution has no effect afaict
<charlie-tca> grub and terminal need to be set for the same resolution to get it to work. I now have both giving me 1680x1050 on this 21 inch lcd
<charlie-tca> The text is tiny, maybe 6pt, but that is the only resolution it worked at
<Vingian> mine is 1280x800
<Vingian> and i'd be thankful to get that
<Vingian> hwinfo reports it as a valid resolution
<Vingian> so i know that can't be the problem - after all - grub displays it fine
<charlie-tca> I had to use both the vga= and set GRUB_GFXMODE= in grub
<charlie-tca> also, got to set modprobe up in two or three places, as those docs say to.
<charlie-tca> On the other hand, my 19" monitor which runs 1400x900 won't give me better than 1024x768 in the framebuffers
<charlie-tca> You did un-blacklist vga16fb, right?
<charlie-tca> It is the only framebuffer that works for Xubuntu 9.10 for me
<charlie-tca> It is a very involved procedure, that I don't know that I can duplicate. After upgrading one system to karmic, I haven't been able to get it to work there.
<Vingian> i unblacklisted vesafb and nvidia - didn't do the vga16fb
<Vingian> the vga= always spits out that its deprecated and gfxpayload should be used
<charlie-tca> I know
<charlie-tca> but without it, it don't work
<charlie-tca> I don't think the nvidia one works, it wouldn't for me, anyway. I have vesafb vga16fb only here. The nvidiafb is still blacklisted
<charlie-tca> And I only added vga16fb to /etc/modules
<cPt> is there any wizard for importing photos from a digital camera? my mother gets confused by the browsing feature
<charlie-tca> I just ignore the deprecated / error messages now, since I got the resolution to work. I know the cause of the error, so it is okay.
<charlie-tca> and I needed the gfxpayload lines too, along with the vga=
<charlie-tca> Like I said, about 20 hours of trying different things, just to get an error message at every boot. But it did finally work.
 * Vingian thinks to hell with all this...
<knome> cPt, i think at least gphoto handled that
<cPt> ill check it out, thanks :)
<knome> ...or was it gthumb
<knome> cPt, see settings -> removable dries and media
<knome> cPt, tab "cameras"
<cPt> cant do it right now, but ill check it out later
<cPt> thanks
<knome> i use 'gthumb --import-photos' as command ran when plugging in a acm
<knome> *cam
<charlie-tca> Hello, knome
<knome> hey charlie-tca
<knome> how are you?
<charlie-tca> Great! just trying to stir the pot, I guess. and you?
<knome> well, a bit sick so i think i'm not the one stirring the pot
<charlie-tca> 80 days to Xubuntu 10.04. How is the graphics coming?
<knome> should go to warm bed and sleep in tomorrow
<knome> we have a new version of the albatross theme in the shimmer HG repo
<charlie-tca> That would be a good idea for you. You have to stay healthy at this point.
<knome> not much else. most of my time this year has gone to other things, unfortunately
<knome> the albatross theme is planned to be released in march 1st
<knome> so xubuntu can pick it up then
<charlie-tca> Great! We have to wait that many more days? ;-)
<knome> hehe
<knome> you can also pull the theme from our repo; http://shimmerproject.org/hg/albatross (requires new murrine-engine though)
<knome> i don't think that's packaged in ubuntu (yet)
<knome> well, basically: http://shimmerproject.org/hg/albatross?f=d54f6b3c73ac;file=gtk-2.0/gtkrc
<charlie-tca> I haven't seen a murrine error since last week, but I don't have new images to try, either.
<knome> i did an inspirational wallpaper the other day (main color not blue), and i'm looking forward to do something bit different than previously really soon.
<knome> maybe the result will get included in albatross
<charlie-tca> I might try it tomorrow, supposed to have the new images then.
<knome> feel free to
<charlie-tca> I will let you know what happens.
<knome> albatross is now tracking bugs in LP as you know - feel free to report any
<knome> (including too low contrast)
<charlie-tca> That isn't fixed yet?
<knome> the new theme is completely rewritten by dashua and i have only seen screenshots of it so far
<charlie-tca> Well, get some rest, and get better! we need you
<knome> yeah
<knome> i know
<knome> gonna do that right now
<knome> have a nice evening yourself
<knome> see you later
<knome> o/
<charlie-tca> I will try. See you later...
<HUBOZORD> anyone have idea whats going on ?:) http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/2603/zrzutekranu1w.png
#xubuntu 2010-02-10
<xubuntu_newbie> recently lost sound...still chirps when i shut down but thatś the only sound i can get it to make...ubuntu formum troubleshooting guide hasn´t helped..any suggestions...help...jokes???8-)
<rr72> jokes?
<xubuntu_newbie> hey...i got to have some fun....or i´d just scream...>:o
<xubuntu_newbie> i seem to remember having sound problem when i first installed xubuntu...and it was a simple fix then...somthing to do with activating alsa
<rr72> know the feeling all to well lol
<rr72> what kind of sound do you mean? in general or sound effects?
<rr72> double check that it is not muted is always a first step, that happened to me sadly
<xubuntu_newbie> only sound i can get is the little beep that happens when i log off...
<xubuntu_newbie> if it was muted wouldn´t that include logoff beep???
<rr72> like if you go to youtube or try to play sound files nothing happens?
<rr72> try muting and unmuting?
<rr72> sometimes funny things happen
<xubuntu_newbie> i think this happened when i tried to install ubuntu-studio...then tried to remove it...too much ...and now i have no sounds
<rr72> hrmph
<xubuntu_newbie> k...will try...
<rr72> that is a good piece of information that could be crucial :-P
<xubuntu_newbie> i
<rr72> well you are in right place, someone here could prolly help you but most people might be asleep
<xubuntu_newbie> k...tried manual mute button on laptop...no sound after mute...unmute and get sound on typing errors (which i certainly make enuf of)...tried muting and unmuting with volume control.....alsa mixer...also tried mute and unmute in player....no help...
<xubuntu_newbie> isn´t there a terminal command to make sure alsa is actually active???
<Balsaq> good morning Lords of the Code....
<syn-ack> Ok... so does this channel cover Lucid issues as well as Karmic issues?
<GSF1200S> anyone here know where I can get the latest xfce packages? Is there a binary somewhere or do I have to compile?
<Balsaq> i get them in synaptic
<syn-ack> I'm trying to figure out what the proper channel for Xubuntu Lucid support is being held
<Balsaq> this is xubuntu support for all of them
<syn-ack> Someone want to help me with bug 519641
<syn-ack> ?
<GSF1200S> Balsaq: well, im stuck on 9.10, and xfce on this version has bugs for dual monitors.. I know its been corrected, but I need later packages
<Balsaq> have you recieved all your updates
<syn-ack> Of course I have.
<bazhang> lucid support is in #ubuntu+1 including xubuntu
<syn-ack> Thank you. :)
<Balsaq> woops thanks bazhang
<bazhang> np :)
<Balsaq> if 910 is current, why is it in that channel?
<syn-ack> Lucid is not 9.10
<syn-ack> it is 10.4
<Balsaq> ah
<syn-ack> rather 10.04
<GSF1200S> Balsaq: yes I have.. I had the same issue on Arch, but later versions of XFCE got released and the problem got fixed.. I just need to upgrade a bit.. either another repo, something...
<Balsaq> im still on 904!
<Balsaq> so i cant run dual on my 904?
<flah> hi all... i'm considering jumping from mac to linux at home...
<flah> any suggestions on dual core 4gb ram 320 gb 256/512 vram laptops ... something as durable as a mac (my last two mac laptops lasted me 4-5 years)
<GSF1200S> Balsaq: yeah, i think you can- it just has some annoying bugs on the second screen
<GSF1200S> bugs the xfce devs fixed
<Balsaq> yeah i tried it with ARk and it too had annoying bugs with dual
<syn-ack> GSF1200S: if you think that's what it'll take, look into apt-pinning.
<GSF1200S> flah: xubuntu is pretty good.. Arch is good but a little more involved.. those would be my recommendations
<syn-ack> Pinning is goodness if you want to update only specific packages and not others
<GSF1200S> Balsaq: yeah, I have to move off the taskbar and back onto it everytime I want to click something...
<GSF1200S> apt-pinning? huh.. never heard of it.. Ive been in Archland a while though
<GSF1200S> flah: haha.. im an idiot.. I thought you were asking for OS suggestions
<syn-ack> um pinning's been around since the time of the ancients ( Debian Woody et al)
<GSF1200S> flah: I got my laptop from ibuypower.com, and it has been a brick. It was cheap for what I got, and it performed well
<flah> gsf1200s: thanks, i'll check 'em out!
<GSF1200S> syn-ack: I never really needed to stay up to date on my laptop, and my dual monitor i7 desktop has been on arch since i built it.. this is the first case where I really need something like apt-pinning
<Balsaq> i  just stole an i5 lapper
<Balsaq> meaning i bought it really cheap
<flah> the other big question is ... has anyone managed to reliably migrate itunes meta data?... i've got well over 200gb of mp3/aac ...
<syn-ack> GSF1200S: I'm pretty sure pinning is NOT supported in Ubuntu in any form whatsover... :/
<GSF1200S> heh.. wow.. i5 laptop must be sweet. My lappie is a core2duo 2.16ghz, but its 3 years old. Has intel even released a better processor than the i7? I think the i5 and i3 are more midrange replacements, right?
<GSF1200S> syn-ack: ehh.. I can deal with breakage if it happens. Running arch unstable kinda numbs you to random issues
<syn-ack> The Development version of XFCE is 4.6 BTW... that's what I'm running here.
<GSF1200S> syn-ack: 4.6.? Im on 4.6, but its the version shipped with xubuntu 9.10
<syn-ack> I thought 9.10 Shipped with 4.2
<GSF1200S> what?! Ummm.. maybe with 7.10, but 9.10? Unless im missing something :)
<syn-ack> meh, I don't know, I just started using Xubuntu myself
<GSF1200S> it shows 4.6.1 at menu>about xfce>info
<syn-ack> I'm finally tired of the Gnome bloat
<GSF1200S> syn-ack: yeah.. and gnome sucks with 2 screens as well
<syn-ack> meh
<syn-ack> Never bothered me
<GSF1200S> syn-ack: kde 4.4 STILL has no support for seperate x sessions
<GSF1200S> xfce is the best dual monitor desktop environment in linux
<GSF1200S> window managers handle it well, but eh.. sometimes I like an environment.. just depends
<balsaq> xubuntu...the way, the truth, the light.
<Lam3r_co> hallo
 * Psilocybin_Elf waves.
<Lam3r_co> please, anyone uses xubuntu on via epia? I've got the slowest one 5000 series and want to use xubuntu in there
<Lam3r_co> I would use epialinux.org, but wayback machine is having brainfarts
<exs> hi, ivh installed xubuntu but i cant see any thumbnails for flv data
<exs> xubuntu-restricted-extras is installed
<exs> but for avi it functions
<exs> hi, ivh installed xubuntu but i cant see any thumbnails for flv data. xubuntu-restricted-extras is installed. but for avi it functions
<Psilocybin_Elf> Not sure...I don't get thumbnail views in Xubuntu??!
<exs> was this a question?
<exs> i know its possible. cause i had a gnome and changed to xfce and u saw for every file thumbnails in thunar
<mr_pouit> exs: check that the mimetype returned by "file -i /path/to/your/video.flv" is listed in /usr/share/thumbnailers/ffmpeg-thumbnailer.desktop
<exs> mr_pouit: it is listed
<exs> its still not function
<mr_pouit> exs: mmh, you could check that you have the 'extra' variants of the ffmpeg libs (libavcodec, libavdevice, libavformat, libavutil...) installed, and if generating the thumbnail manually works (e.g. "ffmpegthumbnailer -i /path/to/your/video.flv -o thumb.png")
<exs> this command function
<exs> how to delete all saved thumbnails?
<exs> now he does not eve show thumbnails for images
<mr_pouit> exs: did you run (in a terminal) /usr/lib/thunar/thunar-vfs-update-thumbnailers-cache-1 and restart your session?
<exs> /usr/lib/thunar/thunar-vfs-update-thumbnailers-cache-1 is not existing
<mr_pouit> exs: which version of thunar are you using exactly?
<exs> ok ivh found it /usr/lib/thunar/thunar-vfs-update-thumbnailers-cache-1
<exs> ok ivh executed this command and now it functions
<exs> thx
<TheCash> hello, I'm new to Xubuntu and was wondering if anyone knows a good place to learn how to program in C++ on it
<Psilocybin_Elf> HUllo
<Psilocybin_Elf> I'm not too sure about C or C++
<Psilocybin_Elf> But I read that Python is better for starting off with.
<TheCash> well I already know C and C++ and was wanting to continue developing with those
<TheCash> I just can't find any info on where to start
<ablomen> TheCash, http://gcc.gnu.org/
 * Psilocybin_Elf nods.
<TheCash> I have the compilers what I need is API documentation for creating GUI programs, thanks
<Psilocybin_Elf> I'm not sure I'm afraid...you mean stuff like libraries to use?
<Psilocybin_Elf> with c & c++?
<ablomen> TheCash, google for c++ linux, c++ gtk, c++ wxwidgets etc
 * Psilocybin_Elf nods.
<ablomen> and http://www.gtk.org/documentation.html
<Psilocybin_Elf> GTK is the one to go for!
<Psilocybin_Elf> Not Qt....lol :-P
<TheCash> thanks
<TheCash> i didn't no what to look for
<TheCash> &know
<Psilocybin_Elf> Dumb question, but does anyone know how to reg a nickname? Iv forgot......was years ago since I last reg.
<ablomen> http://www.technerd.net/chanserv.html
<ablomen> ohw ehm..
<ablomen> fail
<ablomen> http://www.technerd.net/nickserv.html :)
<Psilocybin_Elf> cheers :-)
<bazhang> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<exs> how to install thunderbird
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<Lam3r_co> hallo again :)
<eXpl0i7> Lam3r_co: hello
<Lam3r_co> from what I read, xubuntu 8.04 has all the modules for supporting via padlock as default crypto engine, right?
<Lam3r_co> pardon me, but can I update to newer kernel without actually compiling new one? It's gonna take 8 hours on this computer... I just need few modules
<TheSheep> sure, just do an update
<TheSheep> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<TheSheep> um, that's upgrade :/
<Lam3r_co> I have 8.04, so upgrade is also an option
<TheSheep> anyways, your update manager should tell you when there are new versions of kernel available
<TheSheep> and will let you install from repositories
<TheSheep> if not, you can use the synaptic package manager to do that
<Lam3r_co> update manager updated around 250 packages hour ago, but I have still have the same kernel after reboot
<Lam3r_co> 2.6.24-19
<Lam3r_co> so I'm gonna upgrade to 8.10 and then to 9.04 and then to 9.10 ?
<TheSheep> Lam3r_co: upgrading between long-term support versions should be possible
<TheSheep> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<TheSheep> damn, still 2 months of waiting
<TheSheep> yeah, you will have to take the long path
<Lam3r_co> if the manager cleans the mess after upgrading, I don't mind
<Lam3r_co> I have only limited space
<TheSheep> call 'apt-get clean' afterwards
<TheSheep> with sudo, of course
<Lam3r_co> yay, it is working \o/ thanks TheSheep
<bob-has-an-imgbo> alright i need help, i went to grub 2 after restart, choosed recovery mode, waiting, choosed "resume", tried to login with my nickname XYZ and my password nice123tree. btw these aren't mine but anyway i didn't worked, i just failed why? how can i fix it? i can still go to "root" instead "resume" BUT i don't want to be root in recovery shell. plz help
<bob-has-an-imgbo>  hi how can i login in shell of recovery mode (not root)?
<bob-has-an-imgbo> my nick & pw aren't accepted by kubuntu
<bob-has-an-imgbo> although with x i can log in
<exs> passwd $USER
<exs> strg+alt+f6
<exs> login with root and then passwd user
<bob-has-an-imgb1> is it normal that num-pad does not work in shell?
<charlie-tca> If it is kubuntu, have you them? #kubuntu
<charlie-tca> s/you them/you asked them
<bob-has-an-imgb1> no it's xubuntu what?
<charlie-tca> Are you sure it is the correct user name and password? They should match what was typed in during the install
<charlie-tca> Normal for num-pad not to work until logged in.
<bob-has-an-imgb1> yes i found the error,
<bob-has-an-imgb1> just what u said
<bob-has-an-imgb1> numpad does not work (numbers)
<bob-has-an-imgb1> bad :/
<charlie-tca> After you get to the desktop?
<bob-has-an-imgb1> yes
<bob-has-an-imgb1> no
<bob-has-an-imgb1> when i use shell with x
<bob-has-an-imgb1> num pad works
<bob-has-an-imgb1> but if not
<charlie-tca> correct
<bob-has-an-imgb1> it doesnt work without x
<bob-has-an-imgb1> bad ://
<charlie-tca> That is correct behaviour, as far as I know.
<bob-has-an-imgb1> :///
<bob-has-an-imgb1> i am interested in gpm. how can i use mouse in shell without x?
<bob-has-an-imgb1> thx everyone linux works fine now so far
<charlie-tca> :-)
<bob-has-an-imgb1> next step: gpm
<bob-has-an-imgb1> i am very interested in shell, mouse and non-x
<charlie-tca> You may have to google for that one
<bob-has-an-imgb1> i do already =)
<omar> Hi all.
<omar> I just installed xubuntu, and updated my system, but I after I made a reboot, the frames of the windows won't appear at all. What could have gone wrong?
<TheSheep> xfwm4 didn't start
<TheSheep> try pressing alt+f2 and starting it manually
<omar> TheSheep, Okay, I now I just got a little more control over the windows again, but still.. no frames.
<TheSheep> you mean no frames around the windows?
<omar> TheSheep, exactly.
<omar> TheSheep, oh! Okay,
<omar> Sorry. My mistake. :)
<omar> The frames are there.
<omar> But how can I stop this from happening every time I reboot?
<omar> Do I add xfwm4 to my Startup Applications?
<TheSheep> it shouldn't happen again, you may try saving the session on logout if it does
<omar> TheSheep, I see.
<TheSheep> it should be started automatically, unless something bad happened, like maybe out of memory
<TheSheep> or it crashed
<omar> I see.
<omar> I know, it didn't happen to me when I first logged into my Xubuntu environment. But somehow it started happening after I made a system update.
<omar> Thanks a lot for your time.
<TheCash> does anyone know of a good resource for editing configuration files(like .desktop and theme files)?
<vinnl> TheCash, for .desktop files you could check the desktop file specification at freedesktop.org
<vinnl> Theme files should be Googable, "create a gtk theme" or something
<TheCash> ok thanks
<acalbaza> part
<slow-motion> n8
<Lam3r_co> you just have to love the estimated time counter
<Lam3r_co> "10 minutes remaining". After 15 minuter without hearing beep as machine restarting "5 minutes remaining".
<`mOOse`> my head hurts
<knome> `mOOse`, good luck with it. i had a killer headache today as well.
<`mOOse`> can some kind soul show me how to find files from the cli?
<`mOOse`> thanks knome
<knome> `mOOse`, locate ...
<knome> `mOOse`, be sure to run 'sudo updatedb' first
<`mOOse`> I've been wrestling with this vidalia/tor/polipo install for about 2 hours
<`mOOse`> ok thanks
<knome> `mOOse`, you could also use 'find', but haven't used it myself
<`mOOse`> knome, and if it just comes right back to the prompt does that mean it didn't locate the file?
<knome> `mOOse`, then it didn't find anything.
<`mOOse`> ok
<knome> `mOOse`, it'll list all files it found if something is found.
<knome> `mOOse`, did you run 'sudo updatedb' ?
<knome> that updates the file database from where locate searches
<`mOOse`> yes I did
<knome> okay
<knome> then ... no luck this time ;)
<`mOOse`> yea I was looking for a doc that an error was referencing
<`mOOse`> of course, the doc doesn't exist
<`mOOse`> to make it even more fun - another file I'm trying to locate is tor...there's only about 1034052 files on this install with the letters t, o, and r in them
<`mOOse`> I know there's gotta be an easier way to do this
<knome> hmm
<charlie-tca> try putting a space in front and / or in back of tor
<`mOOse`> ok
<`mOOse`> no change
<`mOOse`> vidalia wants to find it in /usr/sbin/tor....
<`mOOse`> obviously it's not there - and this is where I'm new to linux and  xubuntu - I don't know where the common dirs are that apps install to
<`mOOse`> I found the config files in /moose/.tor
<charlie-tca> the executable files should be found in /usr/sbin/ or /usr/bin or /bin or /sbin
<`mOOse`> yea that's where I've looked and I don't see it
<`mOOse`> weird - let me look some more
<charlie-tca> That is what it is looking for . Try 'which tor' and see if it finds anything in the path
<`mOOse`> ok
<`mOOse`> no output just goes back to the prompt
<`mOOse`> when I just type "tor" at the prompt it tell me it's not installed, which it is
<`mOOse`> it runs as a service - would that matter?
<`mOOse`> (of course it would `mOOse` you retard)
<charlie-tca> Is tor the full name it asks for? If it is, the file is not in the path, and going to be harder to find
<charlie-tca> You can look in /etc/init.d/ and /etc/init for it.
<`mOOse`> ok
<`mOOse`> go joy
<`mOOse`> er no
<charlie-tca> Okay, here is a find command to try: find / -iname <WHAT_TO_FIND> -type f -fprint /home/$USER/Desktop/file-found_it
<charlie-tca> It will put the results in the file called /home/$USER/Desktop/file-found-it for you to examine
<`mOOse`>  ok
<charlie-tca> It will also throw a lot of lines about what it could not look in onto the terminal screen
<`mOOse`> probably should have sudo'd that
<charlie-tca> Won't matter. It will still do the same thing
<`mOOse`> heh..well...the only tor it found was in the setup
<`mOOse`> ok, looks like I gotta do a bit of reading
<charlie-tca> Well, at least you found that much out
<`mOOse`> yep
<oldtopman> hello all
 * Psilocybin_Elf waves.
<oldtopman> I just deleted the swap partition that xubuntu uses, then made a larger one. Will i have to tell it to use the resized one?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> It won't know until you do.
<charlie-tca> You also have to add it to fstab, since it is different than the original one
<oldtopman> how do i do that
<charlie-tca> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<oldtopman> thanks all
<genii> also: man mkswap
<`mOOse`> thanks for the help charlie-tca  - I gotta split for a bit
#xubuntu 2010-02-11
<Balsaq> good morning xubuntu channel.
<Balsaq> BAZANG!
<cthulhu2> Guys, how do I remove the black strips with descriptions of things? as seen in the lower right corner trash is empty. behind that is an icon that I want to see but when i hover over it it does that black description   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2066611/screenshot1.png
<cthulhu2> Anyone help me out?
<Balsaq> cool kats
<valentinex> my MIC is giving ghost like voice in my ubuntu what should I do :'(
<justgreg1> helo
<justgreg1> i have a big problem
<justgreg1> shit
<justgreg1> not here too
<justgreg1> can anyone read what i am writing
<justgreg1> this is bad
<justgreg1> this is very bad
<Balsaq> good morning justgreg1
<justgreg1> good morning
<justgreg1> i have a really big problem with my computer
<Balsaq> try to maintain your composure
<justgreg1> i am good
<justgreg1> but i still have a serious problem
<justgreg1> my text is whoing up as wingdings
<justgreg1> i can't read anything
<justgreg1> including what you are writing to me
<justgreg1> however if i type something into google it shows up in english
<Balsaq> lets see a screenshot
<justgreg1> ok i think i have done that
<justgreg1> how do i send it to you
<TheSheep> you probably changed your system font to something silly
<TheSheep> (or it changed on its own)
<justgreg1> i am leaning more towards it doing it on its own
<justgreg1> cause when it happened i wasn't changing setting i was watching a movie
<justgreg1> so how do i send you the screenshot?
<TheSheep> anyways, try changing it back to something sane in the settings->appearance (an icon of switches, and then a color wheel icon)
<TheSheep> use some imagebin or something
<TheSheep> http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<justgreg1> ok
<TheSheep> botta run
<TheSheep> gotta
<justgreg1> well i think its better now
<justgreg1> thanks
<Balsaq> ?
<TheSheep> apparently it helped :)
<Balsaq> you are good?
<TheSheep> can't complain, you?
<Balsaq> nope
<Balsaq> my xubuntu never breaks, rock solid, lean and mean OS.
<Balsaq> i am hoping to someday understand it well enough to offer help to others
<Balsaq> good morning xubuntu natives
<Soul_Shadow> anyone know how to get mp3el for broadwave??
<Soul_Shadow> I am googleing my ass off & get spanish crap
<`mOOse`> I don't even know what that IS let alone help you ;-)
<Soul_Shadow> broadwave is an internet radio server
<Soul_Shadow> it needs mp3el aka lame acm to run
<Soul_Shadow> nvm think I got it now :P
<`mOOse`> I feel like I really helped a lot!
<`mOOse`> thank you for validating me, a small, cartoon mOOse
<`mOOse`> ^^^@@^^^
<`mOOse`> ;-)
<Soul_Shadow> lol
<Soul_Shadow> Do you know what the package name for lame scm would be for xubuntu?
<Soul_Shadow> acm*
<`mOOse`> not offhand and I'm at work on my windoz machine
<Soul_Shadow> eeeww... u traitor
<`mOOse`> yea just do 2-3 letter searches in synaptic
 * Soul_Shadow stabs moose with a linux penguin\
<Soul_Shadow> lol I did apt-get install acm :P
<`mOOse`> see?
 * `mOOse` snaps his suspenders
<`mOOse`> I am so helpful I can't stand it!
<Soul_Shadow> im not used to manual crap I was using puppy linux
<Soul_Shadow> neither can I lol
<`mOOse`> lol
<`mOOse`> man I am bored
<`mOOse`> b-o-a-r-d
<Soul_Shadow> ok then awnser more questions..
<Soul_Shadow> hold on lemme re-install broadwave see what I need 2 ask
<Soul_Shadow> still says I need mp3el & xubuntu & google have no clue..
<Soul_Shadow> ggrr...
<`mOOse`> hmm
<Soul_Shadow> WTF is mp3el  a spanish mp3 player?? when I search it I get spanish pages
<`mOOse`> http://tinyurl.com/yeujzat try that Soul_Shadow
<`mOOse`> google translates you know
<Soul_Shadow> does not matter I do not want a spic site I want a file mp3el
<Soul_Shadow> it thinks mp3el is spanish
<`mOOse`> no I don't think so from what little reading I just did
<`mOOse`> you went to the first hit on google right?
<Soul_Shadow> first to last hit on first page
<Soul_Shadow> I am installing lame now might have it
<Soul_Shadow> it now has lame when I installed acm
<Soul_Shadow> looks like that got it
<Soul_Shadow> lemme get xmms installed & try it
 * `mOOse` fogs his nails and looks at them...
<Soul_Shadow> ok how do I get through firewall :P
<`mOOse`> um
<Soul_Shadow> xmms is installed but not in menu...
<`mOOse`> I use firestarter
<Soul_Shadow> dunno what I got.. I installed & updated.. so probly basic firewall
<Soul_Shadow> why xmms not working though ....
<eXpl0i7> install audacious
<Soul_Shadow> Xmms is winamp alt winamp is god
<ablomen> Soul_Shadow, xmms has not been updated since 1924, so there are more and more bugs getting in there with new libs etc
<Soul_Shadow> and it runs best with broadwave
<Soul_Shadow> NEVER had issues with xmms
<eXpl0i7> soul try sudo apt-get install audacious :) it's like a winamp
<ablomen> audacious is spawned from it
<ablomen> "Its advanced audio playback engine is considerably more powerful than GStreamer. Audacious is a fork of Beep Media Player (BMP), which itself forked from XMMS"
<Soul_Shadow> If I can get this rpm open I can install winamp :P
<Soul_Shadow> know what the rpm extractor/converter package is named
<TheSheep> Soul_Shadow: don't install rpms
<TheSheep> Soul_Shadow: use programs from the repositories
<Soul_Shadow> winamp is not there :P I use whats known
<TheSheep> Soul_Shadow: winamp is a windows application
<Soul_Shadow> EEennnnnt wrong its linux also
<TheSheep> Soul_Shadow: audacius is the closest alternative
<Soul_Shadow> and I do not know how broadwave will funcion with it
<Soul_Shadow> btw how would I automount my ntfs partition??
<TheSheep> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
 * Soul_Shadow slaps Ubottu with a linux penguin
<Soul_Shadow> ggrreeaaattt...
<Soul_Shadow> somthing wrong..
<Soul_Shadow> ooohh &*^@*$ bbs Checking my partition... Nnnnnnnoooooo dun die on me I got so much info....
<Soul_Shadow> phew was typing in old dev not my ntfs ......
<Soul_Shadow> scary
<Soul_Shadow> anyway how would I automount my ntfs on startup?
<eXpl0i7> Soul_Shadow: you must to edit fstab file /etc/fstab
<eXpl0i7> asg google how to ....
<bazhang> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<bazhang> or check that
<eXpl0i7> :)
<Soul_Shadow> thx
<bazhang> np
<rcscomp> I just restarted my xubuntu install after a raid controller RMA replacement and xubuntu won't boot.  It says /dev/mapper/raidvg-ubroot doesn't exist.  However, once I am into initramfs, it clearly exists.
<Soul_Shadow> Hey I can sudo but cannot SU authenication failed :P wtf?
<ablomen> Soul_Shadow, there is no root account
<Soul_Shadow> so much for making it easyer in terminal :(
<Soul_Shadow> not what user accounts says :P
<ablomen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<rcscomp> sudo -i
<ablomen> well it is disabled
<rcscomp> will give you a root console
<Soul_Shadow> thank u
<rcscomp> sudo su theuser
<rcscomp> wil also work
<eXpl0i7> i have some problem with nessus scanner....problem is in this file /var/lib/nessus/plugins/pdf-xchange_multiple_products_mem_corruption.nasl.....any sugestion?
<Soul_Shadow> been off linux for years :( forgot most of commands
<bazhang> use sudo -i
<Soul_Shadow> I did thx
<Soul_Shadow> intresting.. I used winamp in terminal nothing happened.. no errors nothing
<Soul_Shadow> I WANT MY WINAMP!!!!!
 * Soul_Shadow pouts
<Soul_Shadow> lol
<bazhang> Soul_Shadow, use audacious and please no caps
<TheSheep> Soul_Shadow: you can't have a pony
<Soul_Shadow> I WANT my Pony... & my cake & my oriental hooker too..
<bazhang> Soul_Shadow, please keep it family friendly and stay on topic
<Soul_Shadow> what did they do to linux that wiknamp will not run anymore?? & my hooker is VERY family freindly
<Soul_Shadow> DO not be a douche
<Soul_Shadow> seriously take a joke
<bazhang> Soul_Shadow, stay on topic and watch the language
<rcscomp> Anyone have some advice on how to get my OS booting again?  I get an error that the LVM mapper can not be found.  But once I am dropped to BusyBox, its there in /dev and I can mount it just fine.
<Soul_Shadow> I am watching it... Its rated PG family freindly...
<Soul_Shadow> corruption??
<Soul_Shadow> do a fschk
<rcscomp> don't think so, but fschk isn't a command in busybox anyway
<Soul_Shadow> then goto #busybox cus I do nto use it
<bazhang> winamp does not run on linux unless you mean via wine
<Soul_Shadow> can you boot into command prompt?
<Soul_Shadow> Baz it has run on linux I had it before..
<rcscomp> well, I have a command prompt, but its the initramfs/busybox prompt which is what you get when the kernel can't load the root file system (or so it appears)
<Soul_Shadow> then tell it to reboot
<Soul_Shadow> then it should try to load normal os
<rcscomp> i have rebooted several times
<Soul_Shadow> I had same error earlyer
<Soul_Shadow> you MUST type reboot
<Soul_Shadow> or you can use a  live  cd & fschk from there in terminal
<Soul_Shadow> I had same error earlyer when I was on battery booting up & acpi cramped
<Soul_Shadow> always have a live cd handy
<Soul_Shadow> or live usb
<Soul_Shadow> anyway what was name of that stupid program supposedly like winamp?
<bazhang> audacious
<Soul_Shadow> I try that then..
<Soul_Shadow> whats the differnce in xubuntu 9.10 from 9.04?? any?
<Soul_Shadow> I got the update
<Soul_Shadow> git it asking to*
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<Soul_Shadow> they dunno beyond technical notes.. I want personal exp :P
<Soul_Shadow> who knows more then the ppl using it
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/KarmicKoala/Final
<Soul_Shadow> im asking personal exp not Web pages I know how to install the damn thing....
<bazhang> Soul_Shadow, so you wish to chat? #xubuntu-offtopic perhaps
<Soul_Shadow> I am asking ABOUT Xubuntu
<Soul_Shadow> OMFG why aer u being a douche
<Soul_Shadow> ther no more of u
<Soul_Shadow> so anyone else running xubuntu 9.10... see any difference aka changes worth upgrading for?
<Soul_Shadow> eerr from 9.04*
<Soul_Shadow> edit fstab & what??
<Soul_Shadow> brb gotta pee
<Soul_Shadow> aahhhh........
<Soul_Shadow> ok what u say baz??
<bazhang> Soul_Shadow, please learn to use tab complete in your irc client
<eXpl0i7> lol
<bazhang> Soul_Shadow, baz <tab> will complete my nickname in many clients
<eXpl0i7> like commands in terminal
<eXpl0i7> :)
<Soul_Shadow> u where ignored :)  and i dun care :P ppl call me soul
<bazhang> Soul_Shadow, I dont see an actual question there; say about what?
<Soul_Shadow> edit fstab & what to automount my ntfs
<Soul_Shadow> I cleared my chat earlyer
<bazhang> Soul_Shadow, did you read the fstab link yet?
<Soul_Shadow> fstab is edited
<Soul_Shadow> do I have to edit a startup or partition config file also?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> just do 'sudo mount -a'
<TheSheep> and it will mount
<TheSheep> (or leave errors in your dmesg)
<Soul_Shadow> thank u... but I want it yto mount on start
<Soul_Shadow> to*
<TheSheep> it will
<eXpl0i7> omg
<TheSheep> mount -a is called at startup automatically
<eXpl0i7> yea
<Soul_Shadow> so put mount -a wher because I use the -a & it never stays when I restart
<Soul_Shadow> brb I show u :P
<eXpl0i7> lol
<`mOOse`> heh
<eXpl0i7> bazhang: did you know something about nessus?
<`mOOse`> too much chocolate milk or somethin
<eXpl0i7> xD
<bazhang> eXpl0i7, nessus? what's that
<TheSheep> !info nessus
<ubottu> Package nessus does not exist in karmic
<eXpl0i7> i use sudo apt-get install nessus nessusd
<eXpl0i7> :)
<bazhang> !find nessus
<ubottu> File nessus found in fvwm-crystal, openvas-server-dev, picon-usenix, piwi, selinux-policy-default (and 6 others)
<eXpl0i7> nessus is a network vuln scanner
<eXpl0i7> :)
<bazhang> sorry not heard of it
<eXpl0i7> ok
<`mOOse`> bazhang: does the find and info command access a formal db of some kind?
<`mOOse`> that's pretty cool
<TheSheep> `mOOse`: the same as packages.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> `mOOse`, yep, usually I /msg ubottu info package or find packagerelatedname
<`mOOse`> ic
<bazhang> handy to keep a PM open with the bot :)
<`mOOse`> that's pretty righteous
<`mOOse`> yes I can see that it would be
<bazhang> tons of factoids as well
<bazhang> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<bazhang> ^^
<`mOOse`> is there a command list of some kind?
<`mOOse`> ok
<`mOOse`>  thanks
<bazhang> thats it :)
<bazhang> factoids.cgi one
<eXpl0i7> how to open .sqlite file? mozilla cookie file...some application or something else?
<vinnl> Hmm, perhaps Openoffice.org Base can do that
<eXpl0i7> vinnl: i tryed
<eXpl0i7> no
<eXpl0i7> in windows can be opened with notepad xD
<vinnl> You can, btw, view cookies in Firefox
<Soul_Shadow> screw fstab can I just automunt using the shortcut &  also put thunar /mnt/ntfs/ after the mount -a command?
<eXpl0i7> how?
<vinnl> Oh, then I suppose mousepad can do it as well
<vinnl> Let me see
<Soul_Shadow> ok what I miss
<eXpl0i7> mousepad, gedit....no
<`mOOse`> in order for your ntfs to mount at boot you need to edit your fstab
<vinnl> eXpl0i7, Edit->Preferences, Remove Individual Cookies
<eXpl0i7> no to remove
<`mOOse`> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<`mOOse`> you'd really do to read those Soul_Shadow
<Soul_Shadow> well can I jsut put the mount command in launcher & have it also open that dir?
<eXpl0i7> vinnl: open cookie for reading
<vinnl> eXpl0i7, you can also view them there
<TheSheep> Soul_Shadow: sure, write a text file with #!/bin/bash in the first line and the required commands in next lines, and give it a x (execute) permission
<TheSheep> Soul_Shadow: then when you run it, it will execute those commands
<Soul_Shadow> I used the fstab & editied it correctly & still did not load
<TheSheep> Soul_Shadow: any errors in dmesg?
<eXpl0i7> vinnl: tnx :)
<vinnl> yw :)
<Soul_Shadow> thats why I am asking if I can put the sudo mount -a command in the launcher shortcut & also add thunar /mnt/ntfs/ to open the dir
<Soul_Shadow> none asked for a password on start
<Soul_Shadow> *desktop open* aka start*
<`mOOse`> if you sudo mount -a and it doesn't mount then you have a syntax or other error in your fstab
<TheSheep> Soul_Shadow: 'mount -a' is ran at computer startup, it won't ask for password because it is being run as root already
<TheSheep> Soul_Shadow: if it worked from terminal, it should work at startup too
<Soul_Shadow> hhhmmm... you are dodging my other question... CAN I use the launcher shortcut to mount it when I want to & open the mounted dir?
<Soul_Shadow> I know puppy linux does it but not sure of the command structure to do it
<TheSheep> Soul_Shadow: I answered your other question already, maybe you should also read what we write :)
<Soul_Shadow> and I quoted screw fstab :P I am trying to get it mounted via launcher..
<Soul_Shadow> My command is this: sudo mount -a -t /dev/sda1/ ntfs /mnt/ntfs/  Now can I use a | or do I need a ; to continue another command efter this?
<TheSheep> it's wrong
<Soul_Shadow> after*
<TheSheep> mount -a doesn't take any other argumkents
<TheSheep> arguments
<TheSheep> it's just 'sudo mount -a'
<Soul_Shadow> yeah I see lol
<Soul_Shadow> typo sorry
<TheSheep> it takes all the rest from /etc/fstba
<TheSheep> fstab
<Soul_Shadow> so sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1/ /mnt/ntfs correct
<Soul_Shadow> doing that in launcher mounts it but how do I put extra command to open the /mnt/ntfs in thunar afterwards?
<TheSheep> yeah, use 'gksu' instead of 'sudo' to have a gui for the password
<TheSheep> because it will ask for the password the first time
<Soul_Shadow> well im trying to get it to load without password maybe su root passwordhere then the command? ther has to be easyer way to enter the command & pass
<TheSheep> what did you put in the fstab exactly that it doesn't work?
<TheSheep> anyways, I have to run now, good luck
<Soul_Shadow> the mount -a -t ntfs /dev/sda1/ /mnt/ntfs/
<Soul_Shadow> but will it ask for the pass every time I click it??
<eXpl0i7> sudo request a pass
<Soul_Shadow> I know but I am trying to allow it ot automaticly put the pass in & then open the dir using thunar
<eXpl0i7> hmmm
<Soul_Shadow> instead of putting in a pass every time I want to mount & launvh it
<Soul_Shadow> using launcher to try & mount & open the dir after
<Soul_Shadow> what do I need to put after the last command to continue another command?
<Soul_Shadow> ; & | does nothing im thinking , ??
<eXpl0i7> try to create some .sh script
<Soul_Shadow> I never made an sh script that basicly like using the perminal commands correct?
<eXpl0i7> i go to try make some script....
<Soul_Shadow> lol sh is actually like batch files only more commands :P DUH on me
<Soul_Shadow> im making one now :P
<Soul_Shadow> thank u
<vinnl> Soul_Shadow, you could also try to use exo-mount
<Lusule> hi guys, can someone help me out with restoring grub after a windows install please?  I think I'm still on an old version of Ubuntu
<vinnl> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<vinnl> Lusule, there :)
<Lusule> I tried using that guide, vinnl, but I got all confused because I haven't been able to auto-mount my xubuntu partition, I had to do it manually into /mnt/temp, so nothing's where it should be
<Lusule> atm i'm running off a live-pen
<`mOOse`> isn't there some law or something that you have to mount foreign filesystems (cdroms too) in media, and not mnt?
<vinnl> It doesn't really matter
<Soul_Shadow> no its a HD not media nature
<Lusule> i was always taught to use mnt, so that's what i use
<vinnl> But hmm, then I don't know :S
<Soul_Shadow> media is for flash cdtom floppy & whatnot
<Soul_Shadow> cdrom*
<Soul_Shadow> aka removable
<Soul_Shadow> looks liek it works :P lemme unmount & try again :P
<`mOOse`> ok cause I seem to remember once upon a time that ubuntu wouldn't recognise the fs  if it wasn't in media - and now that I think about it - it was a usb drive
<Soul_Shadow> ubuntu 1.0?? :P
<`mOOse`> heh shush you
<Soul_Shadow> I started in ubuntu 3.x lmao
<`mOOse`> slackware 1.6 here
<Soul_Shadow> think it was 3.4 lol
<bazhang> !4.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<Lusule> vinnl that second guide seems a bit more helpful, thanks :)
<`mOOse`> although I did tend to ignore it in favor of my SCO box in the corner
<charlie-tca> The debian guides say use /media for removable drives; you may optionally use /mnt for other items
<`mOOse`> thanks charlie-tca
<vinnl> Lusule, ah, great :)
<Soul_Shadow> well yes 3.4 was unofficial release beta testing but I would have to look at my cd to see if it was 3.4 or 4.1 :P
<Lusule> right i'm going to reboot and see if that worked, thanks again!
 * charlie-tca thinks it is just trivia
<Soul_Shadow> yeha how cus I cannot unmount
<vinnl> OK, I'm off, bye everybody
<Soul_Shadow> nvm
<Soul_Shadow> l8tr
<Soul_Shadow> I will try my script :P
<Soul_Shadow> yep that failed using launcher
<Soul_Shadow> damn caps :P it works
<Soul_Shadow> im an oficial scriptor lol
<Soul_Shadow> anyone knows how I would put a if /dev/sda1/ = mounted do thunar /mnt/ntfs/ :P
<Soul_Shadow> im sure that not exact command
<Soul_Shadow> or will it not matter its attempt of mounting every time I open it
<Soul_Shadow> sup lus
<Lusule> yay that worked, thanks :)
<Lusule> now I just have to work out what to back up, so I can reinstall
<Soul_Shadow> wb to the linux world :P
<Lusule> I haven't used my linux partition for a while, too much gaming >< can't remember a thing now!
<Soul_Shadow> backup any manual installed packages
<Soul_Shadow> yah I been using winblows for making websites & swf files
<Lusule> its more settings for things like irssi and xfce customisations
<Lusule> i can't for the life of me remember how i set up the embedded terminals or keyboard shortcuts and stuff
<Soul_Shadow> lol
<Soul_Shadow> lemme know ehat u think lusule...
<Soul_Shadow> what*
<Lusule> did I read correctly that chrome is now available in linux?
<Soul_Shadow> yeha lol
<Soul_Shadow> yeah*
<Soul_Shadow> did u get my message ?? or u ignoreing me :P
<Lusule> I had a look but I'm not sure what I'm meant to be commenting on ><
<Lusule> i can't really listen to radio atm, I'm working
<Soul_Shadow> the radio is down now anyway im updating to linux soon
<Soul_Shadow> lemme know what u think of the sites :P we sell t-shirts soon & probly moves also
<Soul_Shadow> movies*
<Lusule> it's very... um... green?
<Soul_Shadow> green??
<Soul_Shadow> uumm... wrong page??
<Lusule> hmm
<Lusule> link it again then
<Lusule> i got a load of burning green text
<Soul_Shadow> did I say 69.mu or 69.com?
<Lusule> you said .mu
<Soul_Shadow> http://soulshadow.69.mu
<Soul_Shadow> I do not have all my flash installed so I cnanot see it yet
<Soul_Shadow> im missing sumthing..
<bazhang> please dont advertise in here
<Lusule> blue text now
<Soul_Shadow> ok thast jsut the intro
<Soul_Shadow> might of had typo
<Lusule> i'll look another time hon, I have to do stuff now
<Soul_Shadow> kk
<Soul_Shadow> sigh
<squalor> hello hello
<Lusule> hello :)
<squalor> how are internet people today?
<squalor> my panel won't start on login, and i can't even get it to start through the terminal
<squalor> any thoughts?
<Lusule> don't ask me, i've just logged on for the first time in 6 months
<likemindead> !xfce4panel
<likemindead> !panel
<ubottu> Did you panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<squalor> well, xcfe4-panel doesn't work
<squalor> it says the command failed to run
<charlie-tca> did you delete the files it tells you to
<charlie-tca> Maybe the app got uninstalled somehow, and you will need to reinstall xfce4-panel
<squalor> it didn't tell me to delete anything, i'm running a new install of xubuntu on a toshiba nb205
<squalor> that seems likely
<charlie-tca> That web link tells you to delete things, if you read it
<squalor> i'm poking around trying to find the config files
<charlie-tca> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels
<squalor> ah
<squalor> ok
<squalor> thank you
<Lusule> what version of xubuntu are we currently on?
<Lusule> karmic koala?
<likemindead> Yup.
<charlie-tca> That is the latest version, Xubuntu 9.10
<squalor> hm
<squalor> karmic
<squalor> the quick fix didn't work
<squalor> and trying xcfe4-panel yields no such file or directory
<squalor> apt-get install xcfe4-panel?
<charlie-tca> And you tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels#One%20Panel%20Disappeared
<charlie-tca> which tells you how to delete all the associated files for panels?
<squalor> ya
<squalor> no joy
<charlie-tca> then, yes. Try apt-get install xfce4-panel
<squalor> couldn't find the package
<squalor> probably because i'm at school, and everything but http traffic is blocked
<squalor> so, i'll resume my efforts when i'm at home
<squalor> thanks for the help
<Lusule> anyone know how i stop my laptop and external monitor from mirroring each other?
<alisal> ciao
<alisal> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<TheSheep> !dualhead | Lusule
<ubottu> Lusule: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Lusule> TheSheep: thanks.  I think I could have problems: I'm using a Toshiba Intel graphics thingy on my laptop
<TheSheep> Lusule: interl works nice with xrandr
<TheSheep> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<TheSheep> intel*
<Lusule> thanks TheSheep I'll ahve a look at that
<Lusule> hmm according to this, it should be detecting my second monitor automatically
<Lusule> maybe i'll see what it does when i've reinstalled
<`mOOse`> bbl!
<`mOOse`> ok...all better
<`mOOse`> anybody got a handle on installing/configuring tor/vidalia/polipo
<`mOOse`> ?
<Balsaq> good afternonn raevol. welcome to the land of Xubuntu...
<`mOOse`> mOO
<Balsaq> always a pleasure m00se
<`mOOse`> :)
<talonstriker> How can I access my windows partition through xubuntu?  w/ gnome and kde it'd usually be listed in the file manager
<charlie-tca> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<charlie-tca> or !gigolo
<charlie-tca> !gigolo
<talonstriker> ok i managed to stumble upon gigolo on my own
<talonstriker> if i attempt to mount it
<talonstriker> i get an error message saying that it can't connect
<charlie-tca> gigolo is just a wrapper for mounting. Check the connections, is the windows partition available? Xfce is not as easy as gnome sometimes, but it works better for some of us.
<`mOOse`> talonstriker, unless you put your ntfs partitions in fstab, the only way I've figured out how to view them in xubuntu is to open catfish and choose "Other" locations in the folder dropdown
<`mOOse`> once you do that, then your ntfs drives are visible in thunar
<`mOOse`> it's kinda funky but that's the best I can give you (assuming that your ntfs is in your machine and not on a network, in which case samba would be your choice)
<talonstriker> that seemed to work
<talonstriker> it's listed under the /mnt directory
<talonstriker> thanks
<talonstriker> seems to be a bit of a hack  >_>
<`mOOse`> indeed
<`mOOse`> time to put them in fstab I'm guessing
<`mOOse`> if you want them to automount
<raevol> Balsaq: why thank you, sorry i ran off so quick
<raevol> a good afternoon to you too
<puxl> hi
<knome> !hi | puxl
<ubottu> puxl: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<puxl> i need some help with grub in xubuntu 9.10
<Lusule> hi there :) i just reinstalled xubuntu, which was fine, then updated, which was not so fine - now whenever I reboot and get to the log in screen, it gives me the option of choosing user (even though I told it to log me in automatically), I type in the password, and then it just sort of things for a while before bringing me back to the login screen, in an endless loop
<charlie-tca> !question | puxl
<ubottu> puxl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<puxl> okay, GRUB just halts and waits for my enter to boot the OS, but I already wrote all the necessary things in the /etc/default/grub and did  the update-grub command to avoid the halt and make xubuntu auto-start.
<Lusule> nm i'll just try reinstalling
<Lam3r_co> hey guys
<knome> !hi | Lam3r_co
<ubottu> Lam3r_co: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Lam3r_co> well, I'm just googling how to speed up xubuntu on my ancient via epia machine, I hope I'll find something. Can I use the same tutorials as for ubuntu?
<charlie-tca> If they apply to items you have installed, yes.
<Lam3r_co> system monitor is using 70% of cpu time... this one will be tough
<charlie-tca> Yes, system monitor steals cpu, might want to open it to check things, then close it again.
<Lam3r_co> hm how can I fix this? Google found no sufficient info > FATAL: Error inserting padlock_aes (/lib/modules/2.6.31-19-generic/kernel/drivers/crypto/padlock-aes.ko): No such device
<Lam3r_co> I tried "modprobe padlock-sha"
<Lam3r_co> I have padlock-aes.ko and padlock-sha.ko
#xubuntu 2010-02-12
<Lam3r_co> well, fffffuuuuuuu is all I can say, this cpu does not have padlock :(
<Sachse_Siechtum> How can I change floppy mount only for root?
<`mOOse`> guys - is there any relief from the crap fonts that I have to endure when I use firefox?
<`mOOse`> is there truetype-equivalent-font-set someplace?
<robertzaccour> i'm on an iMac and i can't figure out how to boot xubuntu i have on a usb flash to install
<robertzaccour> can anyone help please?
<robertzaccour> anyone?
<robertzaccour> does anyone know how to install xubuntu on an imac with a usb flash drive? i already have it on the usb
<`mOOse`> since I have zero experience with macs I don't think it's in your best interest that I help you - if someone DOES have the experience I'm sure they'd chime in
<robertzaccour> i'm tryin to install xubuntu on my imac and i need help
<robertzaccour> all i have is a usb flash drive with xubuntu no discs
<robertzaccour> and i don't know how to boot it
<robertzaccour> i tried holding the option key and it just brings up the HD icon and that just boots the mac desktop
<robertzaccour> can anyone help?
<robertzaccour> anyone here?
<robertzaccour> this sucks
<`mOOse`> everybody's here
<`mOOse`> have you done any research? say...google?
<robertzaccour> lots
<`mOOse`> and what has your research told you?
<robertzaccour> i tried holding option key and c and the apple logo key
<robertzaccour> all option does is bring up HD icon and it just boots to the desktop
<robertzaccour> the other keys did nothing
<`mOOse`> that's a lot of research, yep
<`mOOse`> how about google?
<robertzaccour> for hours
<`mOOse`> so do you think there's the slightest chance that maybe people don't install ubuntu on imacs for a reason?
<robertzaccour> i dunno
<robertzaccour> i decided i prefer xubuntu thats all
<`mOOse`> that the architecture is not compatible to the code?
<`mOOse`> that's fine but
<robertzaccour> it supposedly is
<`mOOse`> who supposed that/
<pleia2> robertzaccour: might want to post your question to ubuntuforums
 * pleia2 doesn't have any experience with xubuntu on macs either
<`mOOse`> I mean if it's doable then you know there's a howto out there someplace
<`mOOse`> and if you googled it like you said you did then you'd have some notion of how to go about installing it
<robertzaccour> mac doesn't operate my sub flash drive properly
<`mOOse`> well there's your first problem
<robertzaccour> i read hold down the option key, all that does is bring up the HD icon which boots the desktop
<robertzaccour> not a problem
<`mOOse`> why not download the iso and burn it to a cd and install it that way? assuming it's possible to install at all
<robertzaccour> i'm tryin to boot from the flash drive
<robertzaccour> what key do i hold to boot from the flash drive?
<`mOOse`> yes, ad nauseum - we know that
<robertzaccour> i don't have a cd
<`mOOse`> no idea - I don't have an imac!
<`mOOse`> is this a power pc?
<`mOOse`> or intel? how old is it?
<robertzaccour> intel
<robertzaccour> 3 years i think
<`mOOse`> well once again, being at a crippling disadvantage I googled and got  137,000 hits on "boot flash drive imac key"...
<`mOOse`> and again not having a clue WHAT model you ACTUALLY have because you haven't told us, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28326 tells me that you can't install from a usb port
<`mOOse`> but then again - who knows?
<robertzaccour> that article is 2005
<robertzaccour> irrelevent
<`mOOse`> welp - how bout you finding the relevant article then?
<robertzaccour> i've been looking for hours. scroll up
<`mOOse`> yes I can read quite well thanks
<robertzaccour> cool
<`mOOse`> again - without knowing what model you have it's pretty difficult to help you
<robertzaccour> Model Name:	iMac
<robertzaccour>   Model Identifier:	iMac5,2
<`mOOse`> http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/imac/stats/imac-core-2-duo-1.83-17-inch-specs.html
<`mOOse`> would that be it?
<`mOOse`> listen - gotta run - good luck
<robertzaccour> yes thats it
<aybabtu> Post your screenshots here!!!  http://boards.4chan.org/b/res/196461101#196465296
<st4rscr34m> hey all, can anyone tell me how I can turn off the icons in front of "Applications" and "Places"
<st4rscr34m> Anyone?
<aybabtu> Guys, I hit prnt scrn button and nothing happens. I can use compiz screenshot but I dont like dragging. Anyone help me out?
<robertzaccour> i booted xubuntu karmic on my intel imac and got to the boot screen and it wouldn't go past the black screen after the white mouse in the middle
<robertzaccour> is this a known issue?
<robertzaccour> should i try ubuntu instead of xubuntu?
<syn-ack> robertzaccour: it's a known issue.
<syn-ack> It was a bug in xserver-xorg-intel for me
<robertzaccour> is there any xubuntu/ubuntu version that will work? daily build maybe?
<robertzaccour> or should i just give up?
<syn-ack> Well, Mine is working now... have you updated to the latest packages?
<syn-ack> robertzaccour: actually do this
<robertzaccour> do what?
<syn-ack> ALT, CTRL F1 and log into your console, then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<syn-ack> Then reboot
<robertzaccour> i'm in mac now, xubuntu won't boot to the desktop
<syn-ack> right
<robertzaccour> it shows the white mouse in the center of the screen then goes black and doesn't go to the desktop
<syn-ack> Go to your virtual terminal
<syn-ack> you don't need x for that
<robertzaccour> how do i go to virtual terminal?
<syn-ack> youre in a mac... apple ctrl f1
<robertzaccour> i'm not using virtualbox
<syn-ack> ugh
<syn-ack> dude did I say anything about virtualbox?
<syn-ack> Do what I told you please
<syn-ack> press apple ctrl and f1
<robertzaccour> its not opening anything
<syn-ack> do you have an alt key?
<robertzaccour> yes its alt and option
<syn-ack> ok so alt opt and f1 then
<robertzaccour> still nothing
<robertzaccour> running snowleopard
<syn-ack> then boot to ubuntu
<syn-ack> ugh
<robertzaccour> so i should try ubuntu instead of xubuntu?
<syn-ack> you need to boot ubuntu, then do that key combo, login and upgrade your system
<syn-ack> no
<syn-ack> just do what I ask, please
<robertzaccour> on the black screen?
<syn-ack> yes
<robertzaccour> ok brb thanks
<syn-ack> when you press that key combo, you'll be greeted with a text login, log in then do what I asked you to
<robertzaccour> i'm back
<robertzaccour> screen stayed black
<robertzaccour> still having problems booting into xubuntu
<syn-ack> did you get to VT1?
<robertzaccour> no i got to the black screen past the white mouse
<syn-ack> did it have any writing on it?
<robertzaccour> there was right before the white mouse but just for a couple seconds, that was before i pressed anything
<syn-ack> and did you do the ctrl alt F1 combo?
<robertzaccour> yes i did
<robertzaccour> nothing changed
<syn-ack> It should have.
<syn-ack> I mean, it works for me then and now just fine
<robertzaccour> maybe i should try alternate iso
<syn-ack> robertzaccour: it's got nothing to do with your iso
<caimlas> robertzaccour, hi, it looks like you're trying to use Linux. Would you like help?
<robertzaccour> yes please
<syn-ack> it would have done it on Ubuntu as well
<syn-ack> listen
<robertzaccour> ok
<syn-ack> robertzaccour: do you have another system from which you can log into here
<syn-ack> ?
<caimlas> robertzaccour, do what syn-ack said, then read/do this if it doesn't fix it: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-how-to-reconfigure-x-windows-system-xorg-server/
<bazhang> this is on a mac though, correct?
<caimlas> if that doesn't work, maybe go back to OSX and stay there.
<robertzaccour> yes on an imac right now
<syn-ack> bazhang: yeah, but it shouldnt matter since the key combo is the same
<syn-ack> correct?
<caimlas> robertzaccour, we gathered that.
<bazhang> intel imac right?
<robertzaccour> yes
<bazhang> sorry to be late to the proceedings, so missed some details
<syn-ack> bazhang: he's been hit by the intel xserver bug that was just fixed
<robertzaccour> i try to boot the live cd and it doesn't go past the black screen right after the the white mouse after selecting boot live/install
<bazhang> syn-ack, ouch
<robertzaccour> it was fixed?
<syn-ack> I've been trying to get him to log into the console to log in and and update his system
<syn-ack> yes, it was. Today
<caimlas> syn-ack, that was -just- fixed? god, that problem was bothering me a year ago :-o
<robertzaccour> i need to update mac?
<bazhang> ah right, sorry to interrupt syn-ack
<caimlas> if it's the same bug
<bazhang> have to get lunch anyway :)
<syn-ack> robertzaccour: you need to update the software, not the hardware
<syn-ack> caimlas: it was a new one. :/
<caimlas> robertzaccour, think of it as a "driver issue"
<caimlas> syn-ack, hmm.
<robertzaccour> how do i fix it?
<syn-ack> robertzaccour: you need to log into the console and update your system
<caimlas> syn-ack, doesn't Ubuntu lock people out of going to VTs by default now?
<syn-ack> no
<caimlas> ctl-alt-bk is, at least
<caimlas> or was in 9.04
<robertzaccour> whats VTs?
<syn-ack> they lock zapping by default
<robertzaccour> maybe i should use the daily build
<syn-ack> NO
<robertzaccour> ok
<caimlas> robertzaccour, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_console
<syn-ack> it's a simple fix if you'd just relax.
<syn-ack> robertzaccour: so, do you have another system from which you can log into here while working on that mac?
<caimlas> robertzaccour, Ctl-Apple-F1 or some similar key combination to get to a VT
<robertzaccour> no i don't
<robertzaccour> actually the ps3
<robertzaccour> it has a web browser
<robertzaccour> but no irc
<syn-ack> ok, so reboot to ubuntu and do what caimlas just said
<robertzaccour> so i guess i don't
<syn-ack> you will be greeted with a text login
<syn-ack> enter the username
<syn-ack> enter the pass
<syn-ack> sudo apt-get update
<caimlas> robertzaccour, might be Ctl-Apple-F1 might be Apple-Ctl-F1 might be some other key combo.
<caimlas> WRITE IT DOWN
<robertzaccour> i have never installed ubuntu on this system yet
<syn-ack> wait
<syn-ack> what
<caimlas> ...
<robertzaccour> i'm tryin to install it
<syn-ack> so you're not dual booting?
<syn-ack> ugh
<robertzaccour> i've only got mac on it
<robertzaccour> tryin to install xubuntu
<syn-ack> Ok so get the daily then
<robertzaccour> it should work fine?
<syn-ack> that issue is Casper related, not xserver x org related
<syn-ack> it should if they solved the casper issue
<robertzaccour> xubuntu or ubuntu daily?
<syn-ack> well what are you looking to run?
<robertzaccour> xubuntu
<syn-ack> then grab that daily
<robertzaccour> but i'm not sure which is more intel mac friendly gnome or xfce
<syn-ack> define "mac friendly"\
<robertzaccour> hardware friendly sorry
<robertzaccour> less bugs on this hardware
<caimlas> syn-ack, I think I know how to fix it
<caimlas> robertzaccour, are you on OSX right now?
<syn-ack> don't. :P
<syn-ack> no larts for you, caimlas! :P
<caimlas> don't what? I'm trying to help.
<syn-ack> I thought you were going to tell him to stay there. :P
<robertzaccour> yes i am
<robertzaccour> downloaded daily right now
<syn-ack> robertzaccour: just grab the xubuntu daily
<syn-ack> then try try again
<robertzaccour> 9 minutes left
<robertzaccour> then burn then try again
<robertzaccour> i'm watchin manswers while its downloading
<robertzaccour> thanks for the help yall
<robertzaccour> so, what to talk about while waiting
<robertzaccour> 1 minute then burn
<robertzaccour> burning
<robertzaccour> yall still there?
<caimlas> no
<robertzaccour> haha right
<robertzaccour> i can skip verifying right?
<syn-ack> I would verify just to be on the safe side, but you can, sure
<robertzaccour> its a cd-r so i can't use it again anyway
<robertzaccour> time to try again brb thanks
<ubuntu_> i'm back
<ubuntu_> i'm the guy that couldn't get xubuntu goin on the imac, its runnin now yeehaw
<ubuntu_> thanks yall
<ubuntu_> this kicks mac's ass, i fell for the mac looks and soon realized its shitty
<syn-ack> congrats and please watch the language
<ubuntu_> oh sorry about that
<syn-ack> but yea, I have the same hardware you do for a LOT less than you paid. :D
<ubuntu_> figured kids are away and didn't think
<ubuntu_> really?
<ubuntu_> i paid 725
<ubuntu_> it performs a lot better than mac thats for sure
<ubuntu_> till recently i was using a netbook
<syn-ack> I paid a little less than that for this machine
<ubuntu_> oh cool
<syn-ack> anyway, if you want to be of please go to #xubuntu-offtopic and I will gladly talk to you there
<ubuntu_> and i thought i got a good deal haha
<ubuntu_> super
<caimlas> I paid a little more than $725
<caimlas> but I also got a lot more machine, I suspect.
<syn-ack> heh
<caimlas> it will last me 3 more years w/o upgrade, I suspect.
<st4rscr34m> where are the icons for panels and such installed? I want to overwrite them
<Sysi> if you want to get new icons put them to ~/.icons
<Sysi> ~ means your home folder
<st4rscr34m> I'm trying to overwrite a specific icon, since it isn't allowing me to change it.
<st4rscr34m> It is "Places"
<Sysi> /usr/share/icons and select right icon set
<st4rscr34m> ah okay thank you
<st4rscr34m> also, do you know any guides for customizing the DE?
<Sysi> ahem, DE?
<st4rscr34m> desktop enviorment
<st4rscr34m> also, the icon wasn't in their
<st4rscr34m> there*
<st4rscr34m> though it was a very similar series of icons
<Sysi> http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/install_new_themes
<Sysi> and if you want transparency, Settings → window manager tweaks
<st4rscr34m> thank you :)
<st4rscr34m> what is terminal actually called?
<st4rscr34m> I'm trying to make a launcher
<st4rscr34m> alright, I found it sorry
<anom01y> xubuntu related: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxmUKVrT0iI
<morphles> when moving windows their movement in y dirrection is limmited(you cant move window above upper screen border) how do i dissable this limitation? (btw i think its _very_ stupid to have it in a first place
<Sysi> i'm able to do that
<morphles> hm i checked that again it seems to work just hass some resistance
<morphles> so sorry then, probably false alarm :)
<morphles> still ill have to test it again on citrix virtual install
<Sysi> np :)
<alt_> can somebody help how can i change the hostname on my xubuntu live usb plzz ??
<Sysi> what do you mean exactly?
<alt_> instead of ubuntu@ubuntu
<morphles> vim /etc/hostname
<morphles> ;)
<morphles> then you might need to restart some service, probably network
<morphles> gunn
<morphles> dunno* about witch one though
<alt_> ok no problem thnx :D
<morphles> btw why you need that on livecd?
<morphles> :)
<alt_> in live usb....
<morphles> o
<morphles> missed taht :
<Balsaq> ahhhhh, home at last, in the peaceful binary rainforest known as............xubuntu (zoo boon too).
<alt_> im sorry can i have once more that command :S ???
<morphles> vim /etc/hostname
<morphles> simply said
<morphles> edit /etc/hostname file
<l4ng1t> anyone know about qmail?
<l4ng1t> i already setup but can't use smtp
<knome> l4ng1t, you always need to auth w/ gmail, even smtp
<l4ng1t> oh..
<l4ng1t> knome, even i use it for everybody who connected at my network?
<knome> gmait smtp is *not* public
<knome> it's meant to be used by single users with their own auth info
<knome> you should ask your isp for public/general smtp access
<likemindead> My speakers make a crackling noise when I'm using WiFi, kind of like when your mobile phone is near a speaker and it makes distortion noise. Know what I mean? Any ideas?
<likemindead> It wasn't an issue before Karmic. :-\
<eXpl0i7> move the phone on some other place :D
<likemindead> No, it's not the phone, it's my laptop doing it on its own.
<likemindead> I found some posts online saying that they stopped their speakers from crackling by commenting out the last line of /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf but it didn't work for me.
<Soul_Shadow> hello ppl'z
<Soul_Shadow> I have broadwave installed lame encoder & lame acm encoder installed for it & now its acting like its mising mp3el again & will not even run... any suggestions?
<Soul_Shadow> it was working untill I restarted
<Soul_Shadow> is anyone home??
<Soul_Shadow> hello niko. welcome to the lonly Xubuntu chan
 * Soul_Shadow pokes everyone in channel
<blip-> hi, how do I install gdm themes under ubuntu ?    the net talks about using some sort of gui, but I don't seem to have this on my 9.10 xubuntu system
<Soul_Shadow> dunno im only one activw in htis damn chan :(
<Soul_Shadow> active*
<blip-> haha
<Soul_Shadow> I need help with broadwave for linux :(
<blip-> you;'ve only got 57 that's why
<Soul_Shadow> what?
<blip-> i have no idea what broadwave is, sorry.   but in general the proper approach is to just ask the questions... and wait
<Soul_Shadow>  I have broadwave installed lame encoder & lame acm encoder installed for it & now its acting like its mising mp3el again & will not even run... any suggestions?
<blip-> in some channels, I ask the question and leave my computer.  few hours later I get a useful answer
<Soul_Shadow> sigh... Time I little of :(
<Soul_Shadow> trying to set up a linux internet radio server
<blip-> Soul_Shadow: ask in #ubuntu also.   this isn't xubuntu specific
<Soul_Shadow> #/join #ubuntu
<WierdAAR> Hello everybody, I just installed Xubuntu and I am wondering what manager to use to connect to my Creative Zen? I used Gnomad2 on kubuntu, but maybe there is a app more native to Xubuntu?
<Soul_Shadow> G/L nobody active except me
<Soul_Shadow> ....
<Soul_Shadow>  I have broadwave installed lame encoder & lame acm encoder installed for it & now its acting like its mising mp3el again & will not even run... any suggestions?
<Soul_Shadow> it worked first time I installed it
<Lusule> hi guys, i'm having a problem with my new xubuntu install, it works fine when i first load it, then i update, and later it decides it's not going to let me log in - it sends me to the log inscreen (even though I told it not to) and hten when i log in, looks like it's going to work, but hcanges its mind and sends me back to login in an endless loop
<TheSheep> Lusule: make sure you select session at login
<Lusule> TheSheep: I have
<TheSheep> there might be two with the same name, try both
<Lusule> i have
<TheSheep> there was a bug...
<Lusule> there are two xfce sessions and they both boot me back to gdm
<Psilocybin_Elf> Hi guys, I got a kernal update on Xubuntu 8.10 the other day, does anyone know which version it was? I can't remember...
<Psilocybin_Elf> Or is there a command to get the kernal version listed?
<bittin`> uname -m
<Psilocybin_Elf> Cheers :-)
<Sysi> i use -a usually
<bittin`> or uname -s i mean :<
<Psilocybin_Elf> Oh yeah, thanx :-)
<bittin`> or -a :)
<bittin`> iam in other minds at the moment :D
<Psilocybin_Elf> Hehehe
<Lusule> okay, i did sudo stop gdm, then startx, and that loads it up fine
<Lusule> so it looks like the problem is with gdm
<TheSheep> yeah
<Lusule> right so it's definitely a gdm problem, maybe i should just uninstall gdm, i don't need it, this is the only login i'll ever use
<TheSheep> Lusule: be aware that gdm does quite some additional work in xubuntu, setting up ICE auth and some ssh-agents and such
<TheSheep> Lusule: I never manager to get 100% functional desktop without gdm
<TheSheep> managed*
<Lusule> i don't seem to have a 100% functional desktop with it ><
<Lusule> i have to kill it before i can log in
<Lusule> this install is not going well for me >< also have no sound, on a toshiba laptop
<Sysi> karmic? have you checked that everything is unmuted
<Lusule> where do i find those settings?
<Sysi> click icon in panel
<Lusule> GStreamer was unable to detect any sound devices.  Some sound system specific GStreamer packages may be missing.  It may also be a permissions problem.
<Sysi> i think there's two places now, different for gnome-volume-manager and xfce-*
<taloha> hello all i have a problem, how to disable shade/unshade titlebar in xfce ?
<Sysi> you mean hiding? right click and configure panel
<taloha> not panel
<taloha> but titlebar
<Sysi> hum, you can at least take that button of from window manager settings
<Sysi> (sorry when bad english)
<taloha> np my english is bad too :)
<taloha> but nothing option to disable shade/unshade in window manager settings
<Sysi> i'm not sure if it's possible
<WierdAAR> Hello, I just saw the following when install Battle for Wesnoth. "The following packages were installed and are no longer needed "20-30 names". Type sudo apt-get autoremove to remove them". What should I make of this?
<TheSheep> WierdAAR: what is unclear about that message?
<Lusule> hi there, i've managed to completely stuff up my install trying to get some issues working.  Now I can't even startx, I only have console.  I want to create a live-usb-pen to try ubuntu and see if that works any better, is there a way to do so from within console or do i need to reinstall xubuntu first?
<TheSheep> you can use w3m to browse
<TheSheep> find some howto
<Lusule> i'm using my iphone
<Lusule> doesn't look like there is :(
<TheSheep> sure there is, that's how you did it before they made that fancy gui
<TheSheep> it's just... complicated
<Lusule> yeah, i think it's easier just to reinstall and create it from there
<Lusule> bearing in mind i can't get a basic out of the box laptop setup to work
<Lusule> i'm going to avoid fancy stuff for now
<Lusule> if i didn't hate windows so much i'd give up at this point
<slow-motion> hi
<rlameiro> hi there
<rlameiro> has anyone here made a net install with a minimal cd?
<rlameiro> I made an mirror with apt-mirror
<rlameiro> but the installer cant find the release file
<rlameiro> my apache server is running
<rlameiro> I can acess it via network from others computer
<Sachse_Siechtum> How can I make a makro or something so I can start several programs instead clicking on every single one in the start menu?
<rlameiro> Sachse_Siechtum, you can make a script in bash that opens the programs you want
<rlameiro> I cant program bash
<Sachse_Siechtum> is there a how-to somewhere?
<rlameiro> but i am sure it is easy to do, read around the net
<Sachse_Siechtum> I'm not familiar in programming in linux
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok
<rlameiro> bash is easy
<rlameiro> but you need to learn
<rlameiro> maybe ask someone in programming
<Sachse_Siechtum> I used to pogram in turbo pascal but that was 10 years ago *g*
<rlameiro> or search linux bash progrqamming
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok
<bazhang> nothing like startup applications in preferences?
<rlameiro> Sachse_Siechtum, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<rlameiro> yea, you can also add the software to the startup
<Sachse_Siechtum> bazhang I thought about that too...
<rlameiro> but it will always open the apps when you login
<Sachse_Siechtum> yeah
<bazhang> applications>settings>settings manager ?
<Sachse_Siechtum> oh another thing...how can I change rights on my floppy drive? right now I cant mount it, only root can..
<bazhang> seems a whole lot easier than learning bash
<Sachse_Siechtum> baz yeah
<rlameiro> you wanted a makro... not to open it always... i only said bash because is builtin in all ubuntu
<rlameiro> it could be in python or whatever
<rlameiro> Sachse_Siechtum, about the floppy look at the user and groups... maybe there is a group for the floppy, if so you need to add yourself to the group
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok. :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> I found a group "floppy" and checked my name on it.
<rlameiro> Sachse_Siechtum, does it work now?
<Sachse_Siechtum> just a moment...
<Sachse_Siechtum> No. :-( still says "only root can mount...."
<genii> When you change groups in the gui you need a logout-login cycle to make it effective
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok Thanks.
<slow-motion> n8
#xubuntu 2010-02-13
<`mOOse`> any you guys run ident?
<robertzaccour> where can i get 64 bit version of xubuntu?
<`mOOse`> same place you get the 32 bit
<robertzaccour> i don't see it on the download page
<`mOOse`> so...did you find them yet?
<robertzaccour> not yet
<`mOOse`> @@
<robertzaccour> maybe i should just install ubuntu 64 and do the pure xfce command
<`mOOse`> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/9.10/release/
<`mOOse`> no, don't do that
<robertzaccour> thanks. is there one for 10.04?
<robertzaccour> hey it says amd
<robertzaccour> mine is intel
<robertzaccour> will it still work?
<`mOOse`> it says...core 2
<`mOOse`> now I'm not gonna babysit you
<robertzaccour> oh i see that thanks
<`mOOse`> 10.4 - you want an experimental alpha distro?
<zerothis> I'm having trouble with the at command. in a terminal running on the desktop, I typed "a 7:12" then <enter> then "ksnapshot" then <control>+<d>. 7:12 went by & nothing happened.
<Legendre> Evening..
<Legendre> or morning/afternoon as it were.. I have a simple question. Is there a (gui) util that shows disk usage, how much space is being used by various files / dirs etc?
<Legendre> so like, when a partition fills up, you can figure out what's using all the space, target files for deletion / relocation and so forth?
<nikolam> http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<robert__> are there any transparent themes for xfce?
<robert__> that won't slow me down?
<robert__> ?
<Balsaq> all is well in the land of Xubuntu....
<genii> For now.
<Balsaq> good morning genii
 * genii slides Balsaq a coffee
 * Balsaq hides his negro modelo he has been nursing and accepts the warm beverage....
<Balsaq> welcome to xubuntu titan_ark
<titan_ark> Balsaq, sorry saw your message just now.
<Balsaq> cold out there
<kushalsejwal> hello everyone, what can I install as an alternative to PowerPoint or OOo Impress in Xubuntu?
<pleia2> I just use Impress, but the KDE office suite also has "kpresenter"
<pleia2> if you're looking to write a presentation, there are other options aside from doing it in one of these programs, I've used the html/css based "s5" system before
<kushalsejwal> pleia2: me too use and love impress but I was installing Xubuntu on a system which has very less ram so thought if there is some lighter alternative like abiword
<pleia2> unfortunately not
<kushalsejwal> pleia2: yes you are right, I think I have to settle for OOo impress only
<kushalsejwal> pleia2: will xubuntu 9.10 work fine on a system with 256 mb ram?
<pleia2> kushalsejwal: 256 is the *minimum* requirement
<pleia2> "Once installed, Xubuntu can run with starting from 192 (or even just 128) MB RAM, but it is strongly recommended to have at least 256 MB RAM."
<pleia2> it won't be fast, but it should be ok
<kushalsejwal> okay
<kushalsejwal> I hope better than ubuntu, because I tried running ubuntu on the same system and it was very slow
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> you might also consider installing fluxbox, which is a lighter weight window manager
<kushalsejwal> okay
<kushalsejwal> thanks pleia2 for all the suggestions :)
<pleia2> you're welcome :)
<kushalsejwal> I am complete Gnome lover and therefore always stick to ubuntu... but there is only one DE which attracts me after GNOME i.e XFCE
<kushalsejwal> its nice and simple
<mcqr> Hi, can anyone tell me why a user is not listet in Users and groups? I have also problems wiht login screen, where no user picture (not even default) is shown.
<TheSheep> mcqr: is it listed in /etc/passwd?
<mcqr> TheSheep, yes it is "matic:x:500:500:Matic,,,:/home/matic:/bin/bash"
<TheSheep> mcqr: its pid should be 1000 or larger
<TheSheep> mcqr: how did you create that user?
<mcqr> TheSheep, This is the user created during installation.
<TheSheep> mcqr: version?
<mcqr> TheSheep, 9.10
<TheSheep> strange, mine has pid 1000, also user created during install
<TheSheep> mcqr: which cd? desktop or alternate?
<mcqr> TheSheep, desktop
<TheSheep> :/
<TheSheep> same here
<mcqr> TheSheep, can this be because I used the home partition before in fedora and didn't formated it?
<TheSheep> no, I don't think so
<TheSheep> can you create  new user and see what pid it has?
<mcqr> TheSheep, the pid of new created user is 1000 and is listed in "users and groups"
<TheSheep> mcqr: why don't you just use that user?
<mcqr> TheSheep: I'll log out and see if the user is listed in login screen
<mcqr> TheSheep: The new user is listed in login screen, so I'll use this one. Thak you for your support.
<mhall119> okay, so I added a file in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/71something to set XDG_CONFIG_HOME to $HOME/.qimo
<mhall119> which makes my new Qimo session work right
<mhall119> but then logging out, gdm freezes up
<mhall119> any ideas?
<alienkid10> any of you use persistence?
<TheSheep> alienkid10: persistence of what?
<TheSheep> hehe, aparently his persistence was a little poor :)
<onaogh> is there anyway to fix the size and dimensions of Thunar
<onaogh> so that everytime i start Thunar file manager, it starts at that specific coords
<TheSheep> onaogh: I think it remembers the last size an position
<onaogh> it doesn't
<onaogh> always opens at far top left
<TheSheep> onaogh: works for me, it always opens where there is free space on my screen
<TheSheep> onaogh: with the last size
<onaogh> do you think it is because of my small screen 12" 1280x800
<TheSheep> same screen size here
<Dark_Dragon> anyone here now??
<eXpl0i7> .
<Dark_Dragon> anyone know where I can get the mp3el codec?
<Dark_Dragon> google gives me spanish sites having nothing to do with the linux mp3el package
<eXpl0i7> what is mp3el?
<Dark_Dragon> its a codec for broadwave internet radio server
<Dark_Dragon> I installed lame enc & lame acm but its still missing
<eXpl0i7> !mp3el
<eXpl0i7> xD
<eXpl0i7> i don't know
<Dark_Dragon> yeah I am also trying to get broadwave configured using linux ....
<Dark_Dragon> not sure what to edit to get it to allow the ports & upnp ports & port 1088 avalible
<Soul_Shadow> ok back, that was odd
<donata> hello
<donata> anyone can help me with wireless activation on dell laptop with xubuntu 9.10?
<onaogh> xubuntu have got much better than last time i used it
<TheSheep> dowhat's wireless activation?
<donata> hello
<donata> does anyone know how to activate wireless connection on xubuntu 9.10 which runs on dell laptop?
<Balsaq> prolly have to use ndswrapper donata
<Psilocybin_Elf> Does anyone know of a good command line program for torrents.....something like wget but for..well, torrents!?
<eXpl0i7> why command line?
<onaogh> i never heard of cl torrent client
<eXpl0i7> you don't have X?
<eXpl0i7> or something else?
<onaogh> anyways, what does this line in ~/.config/Thunar/thurarrc mean: LastSeparatorPosition=118
<onaogh> actually, i am looking for a way to let Thunar always start in a fixed position
<onaogh> right now, it starts in random positions
<eXpl0i7> onaogh: hmm....
<onaogh> eXpl0i7, hmmm... dont tell me google it, because google didnt return anything regarding this
<eXpl0i7> i'm try to find something on google, but no luck
<onaogh> :) already googling for hours
<eXpl0i7> :)
<onaogh> some dudes here told me that he is fine with Thunar positioning, he says thunar remember last position
<onaogh> but in mycase, it doesn't, i am using ubuntu 9.10
<onaogh> maybe because my screen is small, it is X61 12"
<eXpl0i7> i'm using 9.04 but thunar not remember position
<eXpl0i7> xD
<onaogh> i checked the Thunar configuration file, there is nothing mentioning the last position, rather than that, there is a line about last saved dimensions
<onaogh> ~/.config/Thunar/thunarrc
<mhall119> onaogh, it's the window manager that positions it
<mhall119> I don't know if you can set xfwm rules to place it in the same place every time
<mhall119> devilspie is a program that lets you do it though, you might try that
<Psilocybin_Elf> I do have X, I use Vuze for torrents....I just prefer smaller, cl programs to save memory...
<eXpl0i7> Psilocybin_Elf: Deluge is a good torrent client
<Psilocybin_Elf> Cheers, I'll check it out :-)
<onaogh> good hint mhall119, thanks
<eXpl0i7> how to set numlock auto on at boot
<eXpl0i7> ?
<Soul^Dragon> hello ppl
<rooligan> hey guys
#xubuntu 2010-02-14
<Cody1> hi
 * Psilocybin_Elf nods.
<meowbuntu> Cody1, hi are you going to ask your question here instead of #ubuntu
<Cody1> I was about to, but I found the (possible) answer on the Ubuntu forums.
<ubuntudude> can i use magicjack under wine? if not is there a Linux alternative?
<Cody1> hello again
<Cody1> I'm booting Xubuntu 9.10 off a flash drive... I was wondering if there is a way to do away with the Live User and have a real account and password?
<mhall119> Cody1, you'll have to customize the LiveCD
<Cody1> Is that difficult to do?
<Cody1> aka ~ is it worth the effort?
<mhall119> nah, it's easy, let me find you a guide
<mhall119> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Cody1> thank you
<ubuntudude> can i use magicjack under wine? if not is there a Linux alternative?
<mhall119> once you get to the point you're in the chroot environment, just run 'adduser' from the command line to create the user account you want
<mhall119> ubuntudude, no idea, you might try asking in #ubuntu, someone there may know
<ubuntudude> thats where i asked first and still am
<Cody1> ubuntudude: try this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1027567
<Cody1> hey mhall, any ideas on having my computers hard drive show up while I'm booted in Xubuntu off the flash drive? It shows in Gparted, just not anywhere else that I can see.
<Cody1> Someone on the forums said to try a few sudo dmraid commands... but those didn't work.
<Cody1> thanks again
<skavez> hi there -- i installed xubuntu 9.10 via WUBI onto a netbook, but for some reason grub no longer gives me a menu list, but instead a prompt/shell. i can't find any "root.disk" in my C:, which seems to be needed
<skavez> just trying to get into the install, back up my files, and then do a proper partioned install
<skavez> in C:\disks, there's swap.disk and boot\grub\ but that's empty
<XRunner> anyone around to help with a issue i've having with Xubuntu 9.1 and my wireless card :( i can't log into my connection its asks for WPA password and I enter it and wont connect to it.. even tried typing in the password in hex and still nothing :(
<ed3> I have a question on loading adobe flash player.  I have followed the instructions, but cannot get the file to extract properly.  Can anyone describe the correct way to load tar.gz items, or instruct me on loading the flash player for firefox?
<psycho_oreos> why not just install flashplayer-plugin from the repo?
<ed3> uhhhh... Because I just installed xubuntu, and don't know how to do anything but follow the instructions that I read for each operation that I want to perform.  I think that I may have found the problem.  I am not logged in as root.  However, I have tried to log in as root, and the authentication fails.  I am stuck.
<ed3> I don't know how to load from the repo, but am willing to try!
<skavez> ed3: I don't have a xubuntu install available atm...but open Accessories: Terminal and type: sudo aptitude install flashplayer-plugin
<skavez> or: aptitude search flashplayer
<ed3> Terminal indicated that it couldn't find flashplayer-plugin, and then removed some linux headers.
<ed3> running the search
<ed3> nothing returned and I am back at the prompt
<skavez> ed3: have you tried this <http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/install-flash-10-ubuntu-linux-64bit.html#comment-150888>?
<etron_> hey my computer isnt recognizing my soundcard
<etron_> can any1 help me?
<etron_> any1?
<ubuntudude> i have a dual core with 4gb ram, would i notice speed differences between xubuntu and ubuntu?
<Sogekingu> Hi I cant seem to set a screen resolution higher than 800x600
<Sogekingu> btw I am running this within virtualbox.
<Sogekingu> Hi I cant seem to set a screen resolution higher than 800x600
<Sogekingu> btw I am running this within virtualbox.
<Cody1> hello
<Cody1> I've got Xubuntu 9.10 booting off a flash drive.
<Cody1> About 3.5hours ago an alert popped up with 135mb of updates..
<Cody1> So I figured it wouldn't take long to do the updates, so I let it run through.
<Cody1> And it tooks like 3.5hrs for everything to finish... reboot and now part of the top task bar is missing.
<Cody1> The applications..places.. all that stuff is gone. :/
<TheSheep> maybe it failed to install evertyhgin for some reason?
<TheSheep> what was the last message of the upgrade program?
<Cody1> Honestly I don't remember.
<TheSheep> try finishing the update by running 'sudo apt-get install'
<Cody1> Alrighty..
<Cody1> What folder is the terminal in?
<TheSheep> press alt+f2 and ype 'xfce4-terminal
<TheSheep> '
<TheSheep> type*
<Cody1> thanks
<Cody1> Ok.. hopefully this doesn't boot me... but this is what I get after doinng the sudo apt-get
<Cody1> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install
<Cody1> Reading package lists... Done
<Cody1> Building dependency tree
<Cody1> Reading state information... Done
<Cody1> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<Cody1>   libopenal1 fakeroot libboost-thread1.38.0 libboost-date-time1.38.0 libplib1
<Cody1>   patch libphysfs1 gnash-common freeglut3 libsdl-image1.2
<Cody1> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<Cody1> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 11 not upgraded.
<TheSheep> hmm.. ok, so it finished
<TheSheep> so jus add your menu back to the panel
<TheSheep> just*
<Cody1> I don't know how, lol.
<Cody1> I'd been looking around in some of the folders trying to find the terminal (didn't know alt+f2), and found XChat in the process.
<TheSheep> right-click, select 'add', 'xfce4 menu' and 'places'
<Cody1> lol.. I didn't think it would be so simple.
<TheSheep> ah, check your free disk space
<TheSheep> maybe it disappeared because of lack of space
<TheSheep> 'sudo apt-get clean' should delete the cache after upgrade and free some space
<Cody1> ^ Did that, but didn't seem to do anything.
<Cody1> I've got my menus back now though, so all is good.
<Cody1> Thanks for that
<Cody1> I need to look through synaptic... the update seemed to be updating stuff I don't use/don't need.
<Cody1> It was saying something about updating lubuntu, kubuntu...etc..
<paoligno> Hi. I'm using 9.10 and I can't see the onboard wireless network card. With an older version of xubuntu (maybe 8.10) I could.... what I can do?
<psycho_oreos> paoligno, pastebin your lspci -nnk output
<migi> hello
<paoligno> http://paste.ubuntu.com/376072/
<paoligno> psycho_oreos:
<psycho_oreos> paoligno, not really recommended with old versions of xubuntu, why 8.10?
<paoligno> psycho_oreos: ?
<paoligno> I only remember that with 8.10 it worked
<psycho_oreos> paoligno, your wireless card would highly favour at minimum karmic or later
<psycho_oreos> you might be able to get it working with restricted-drivers
<psycho_oreos> installing wl
<psycho_oreos> but you'll need to blacklist b43 stuff
<paoligno> psycho_oreos: should I  apt-get install wl ?
<psycho_oreos> paoligno, no I suggest you to try going through hardware drivers option
<paoligno> let me check
<migis> could anyone please show me how can i open and edit xubuntu's loading file (whichever it is).
<eXpl0i7> ex: sudo mousepad /etc/fstab
<psycho_oreos> migis, what do you mean loading file?
<paoligno> psycho_oreos: great! thanks
<psycho_oreos> paoligno, working? good to hear
<migis> psycho_oreos: well, i installed firmware for a wireless device which is, apparently, not on my computer. now my computer does recognize its own wireless at the end of the day, though the installed firmware still tries to load and then shows that it does not recognize it, etc. is there a file which shows which programs are requested to load?
<paoligno> psycho_oreos: yes thanks again
<psycho_oreos> paoligno, nw
<psycho_oreos> migis, which wireless chipset?
<knome> psycho_oreos, congrats. are you ready to step to the next challenge? ;)
<psycho_oreos> knome, almost always ready lol
<knome> hehe, good to hear. i'll ask you next time then ;]
<psycho_oreos> knome, about? wireless?
<migis> psycho_oreos: well, i wrote this " sudo aptitude install b43-fwcutter && sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43" though b43 is not on this laptop.
<knome> psycho_oreos, about any wicked problems :)
<migis> psycho_oreos: i just need to know the file which still request that line and then delete it so it doesn't request it anymore.
<psycho_oreos> migis, b43 is a driver not a program.. so the driver would request the firmware which is usually in the default path of /lib/firmware
<knome> psycho_oreos, wicked as in NOT wicd ;)
<psycho_oreos> knome, umm well I'm not an all rounder lol
<psycho_oreos> migis, if it doesn't request firmware, the driver would not work
<migis> psycho_oreos: so how can i remove that?
<psycho_oreos> migis, remove requesting?
<migis> psycho_oreos: is there a way to check now when i am using xubuntu what lines were written on the screen when it was loading?
<migis> psycho_oreos: it just seems that it requests that firmware although it does not exist on my computer.
<psycho_oreos> migis, its usually in dmesg for any requesting stuff but you need to install the firmware or the card won't work
<migis> psycho_oreos: how can i check which wireless drive i use?
<psycho_oreos> migis, usually with lspci -nnk
<migis> psycho_oreos: does this line "30:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g [14e4:4312] (rev 01)
<migis> 	Kernel driver in use: b43-pci-bridge
<migis> 	Kernel modules: ssb
<migis> " show that my card must work with d43 driver?
<psycho_oreos> migis, b43... yes
<migis> psycho_oreos: so how can i install firmware then?
<psycho_oreos> that card will work with b43 but it will also require firmware.. usually if you installed the fwcutter, you probably need to restart
<migis> my laptop is HP compaq nx6325
<migis> so i have to write " sudo aptitude install b43-fwcutter && sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43" in terminal and restart then?
<psycho_oreos> no, if you can successfully remove b43, it should work but double-check to see if there's b43 firmware inside /lib/firmware
<psycho_oreos> I think from memory its under /lib/firmware/b43
<migis> no, there is no /lib/firmware/b43
<migis> so should i run that line again or do something else?
<psycho_oreos> I would do each of the commands separately, i.e. one by one
<migis> and what to do after each of them?
<psycho_oreos> if they all succeeded, your wireless card should be working
<migis> ok, thanks, i will do that
<psycho_oreos> I thought that if your wireless card is not one of those pcmcia/express card type things, you might not be able to remove the driver because the driver would be hooked to the actual device. Usually with pcmcia/express card, that is the case and you can get away by issuing stuff like pccardctl eject.. but for pci/minipci/pcie/minipcie/etc the case is different
<psycho_oreos> usb is completely different altogether
<migis> ok, i have done everything, now rebooting. brb.
<GodzKnightZ> Xubuntu 9.10 + Intel 5100 AGN wireless card = not being able to authentical WPA passphrase... please help
<vinnl> !wpa
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vinnl> :)
<GodzKnightZ> thanks, but now i'm stuck.. when i use the wpa_passphrase command and hit enter it just goes to a blank line with > on it
<vinnl> GodzKnightZ, where did you see that command?
<GodzKnightZ> under the wpa_supplicant config section
<vinnl> GodzKnightZ, link?
<GodzKnightZ> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo#Configuring%20wpa_supplicant
<GodzKnightZ> i have tried everything i can think of and google hasnt been my friend on this.. i've tried everything i've read and to no end has it worked.. i've even tried ditching NM and using wicd but that works worse then NM does for me
<vinnl> GodzKnightZ, did you supply the ESSID?
<GodzKnightZ> vinnl, yup i enter it exactly how it tells me to and when i hit enter i get a blank line with a > on it and cant do anything till i ctrl+c
<vinnl> GodzKnightZ, you have to enter your WPA password then
<GodzKnightZ> ahhhh thank you!!
<vinnl> :)
<psycho_oreos> wpa_passphrase accepts two arguments.. one is the ESSID and the other is the passphrase
<vinnl> ...though you don't want to pass your password in the arguments
<psycho_oreos> I find it faster if you piped the output of wpa_passphrase into wpa_supplicant.conf and edit the conf file from there
<psycho_oreos> well if your screen is visible to another naked eye apart from yours :)
<vinnl> psycho_oreos, yeah or if someone goes snooping in your logs ;)
<GodzKnightZ> im a total noob just recently gone to linux havent touched it since like RH5 lol so its all new to me again thus why having so much issues with this lol
<psycho_oreos> vinnl, or that if your system is already compromised
<vinnl> GodzKnightZ, bad luck I suppose
<vinnl> Normally WPA just works
<GodzKnightZ> i've read so many people having issues with WPA and 9.10
<vinnl> Yes that's because you went looking for it ;-)
<vinnl> You don't typically have people signing up to forums to say "ha, my WPA works, just wanted to say that :)"
<GodzKnightZ> even in the irc channels and bug reports im seeing alot with WPA problems with laptop wireless cards..
<vinnl> Ah OK
<GodzKnightZ> my friend installed the prior verson to 9.1 and has no issues (exact same laptop) but i decided to go with 9.1 and  this seems to be my problem. i've read alot of people downgraded some stuff and it works flawlessly but i dont know how to do any of that stuff
<GodzKnightZ> i've noticed from peoples posts that under 8 everything works like a charm then they went to 9.1 and have the same problem im having is there a big difference between 8 and 9 ?
<GodzKnightZ> cause i may just go to 8 and see if it works and if it does just stick with that
<vinnl> You could, but you see things like that every release
<Sysi> you should use what works best for you' as long as it's supported
<GodzKnightZ> err not 8 i mean 9.04
<vinnl> You also see things like "wow, it never worked with 8.10 but now I tried 9.04 and suddenly it works!"
<vinnl> Yeah what Sysi said :)
 * `mOOse` hugs xubuntu
<GodzKnightZ> well i know when releases come out they should solve problems.. but to create a problem with drivers that didnt have a problem before seems a bit weird to me isnt that kinda defeating the purpose of updating?
<`mOOse`> er sry...I just...get...so....emotional.....
<`mOOse`> @@
<Sysi> it's hard to try support *everything* hardware when things are changing
<vinnl> GodzKnightZ, that's called a "regression" and happens to all software. When adding enhancements, it might happen that you introduce a bug by oversight
 * Xubuntu hugs `mOOse` 
<`mOOse`> !!!
<Vinnl> :)
<`mOOse`> mOO!
<GodzKnightZ> true.. tends to happen with outdated hardware that cant support the newer software but the 5100 AGN card isnt that old lol <shrug> time to download 9.04 and see if things work..
<TheSheep> my scanner finally worked out of the box, after 3 years of compiling drivers after every ugrade
<`mOOse`> GodzKnightZ, sometimes fixing one problem creates 3 more
<`mOOse`> this is a constant in the art of coding
<TheSheep> a success story :)
<Vinnl> Oh, what is handy by the way, is that you can just run a livecd to check whether everything works :)
<Vinnl> TheSheep, \o/
<TheSheep> Vinnl: especially since I reported a bug with exact solution 3 years ago ;)
<`mOOse`> you will find this relevant in any OS at any time to more or less varying degrees
<GodzKnightZ> my first mistake was buying a HP laptop lol so that can only be blamed on me.. ive noticed people tend to have issues with dells and hp's more then any other brand out there hehe
<Vinnl> Ugh >.<
<GodzKnightZ> vista wont even recognize my wireless card unless i download the drivers from the HP site
<becker_11> .
<migis> hello
<migis> does anyone know why i get an error opening message when trying to open pdf on oracle?
<migis> sorry, i meant "ocular", not "oracle"
<ubuntudude> a while back i switched from gnome to xfce because i had a netbook, but now that i've got a powerful system does it really make a difference which one i use as far as speed goes?
<ubuntudude> oops i was typing before it logged in and didn
<ubuntudude> didnt get it all
<justgreg> hello
<justgreg> i have an interesting problem
<justgreg> my toolbars  disappeared after a restart
<justgreg> do any of yall know how to fix this problem
<Sysi> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<justgreg> thanks for the help
<justgreg> sorry it took so long to reply i was in another channel trying to get some help
<justgreg> i should have stayed here
<justgreg> that fixed it right away
<Sysi> np :)
<The-Kernel> hey all
<The-Kernel> Is there any known working webcam software/apps for xubuntu?
<MTecknology> how do I make it so the Session and Startip app doesn't load when I log in? and how can I shut down from a session?
<MTecknology> I'm trying to find a config for what is loaded when you login
<becker_11> The-Kernel: have you tried mplayer?? apparently it works
<becker_11> The-Kernel: the code is mplayer -fps 15 tv://
<The-Kernel> ok thanks
<The-Kernel> I'll try it
<becker_11> The-Kernel: otherwise there are several that work but have gnome dependecies
<The-Kernel> ok
<joker_> hello
<joker_> i'm truble, i starting xubuntu 9.10 via live CD and now they ask me on a login?
<joker_> username/password?!
<anom01y> how do I get the visualizations to work in amarok
<joker_> anom01y: you meaning me?
<anom01y> ?
<joker_> anom01y: I not understand your question?!
<anom01y> joker_, download the desktop version ?
<joker_> yes desktop version
<joker_> but... hmm... maybe... can be the alternate.. how i can see it?
<joker_> i'm bruning new.
<joker_> I'm Downloading last month too the alternate for my ps3... and yesterday i would to burn the desktop adm64 image.. and i turn a roling (no write anything on it) to my drive... and than starting a xubuntu screen... and i think, wow nice... dont needed to burn! i found the losted cd...
<joker_> now i'm unsure... it can be too the alternate cd... :-)
<joker_> but in 10 minutes we know more..
<joker_> okay now it works!
<joker_> its be wrong version on roling
<joker_> thanks
<`mOOse`> are ppl using xubuntu on netbooks?
<TheSheep> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<tf2ftw> sdf
<TheSheep> !hi | tf2ftw
<ubottu> tf2ftw: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<tf2ftw> how do you change the default file manager?
<TheSheep> I don't think it's defined anywahere, you just use a different program for manageing your files
<tf2ftw> theres gotta be a way to change the default file manager.
<TheSheep> tf2ftw: default for what?
<TheSheep> tf2ftw: I mean, what program starts it?
<TheSheep> tf2ftw: usually you start a file manager yourself, so just start a different one
<tf2ftw> i want to use dolphin instead of thunar
#xubuntu 2011-02-07
<lighta> calz | !ask
<xGrind> \o
<calz> ok
<calz> i was with my pc on, then suddenly it crash and turned off, i started it again and xubuntu didn't start even the live cd, now i tried again and it worked i didn't change anything
<calz> did someone have an answer ?
<lighta> hmm are you booting xubuntu from a live cd ?
<calz> no
<calz> from my hd
<calz> but this time even from cd xubuntu runned
<lighta> what was the crash ?
<calz> and now it is working fine...
<calz> it just stopped
<calz> and the screen stayed blank
<lighta> weird was it xubuntu or just gui ?
<calz> i don't know in fact, it was just weird as u said
<calz> i think that my computer is dieing
<lighta> hmm, I don't know isn"t hardware related ? like your screen ?
<lighta> did you tryed switch on ttyl ?
<calz> srry, what is ttyl ?
<lighta> hmm let see if this chan have this
<lighta> !ttyl
<lighta> well it's like hmm a terminal
<calz> hmmmm
<lighta> when your gui is freezed or whatever you can switch there byctrl+alt+f1
<lighta> and come back with ctrl+alt+f7
<lighta> give a try
<calz> ok
<calz> wow
<calz> nice
<calz> thanks for the tip lighta
<calz> i should use it when the system crash
<lighta> so you have multiple view of your system
<lighta> well it's your user wich crash
<calz> hmmm
<lighta> you could relauched it by startxfce4
<lighta> hmm I don't remenber exact command line wait a minute
<lighta> yeah so it was the good one, so you could relaunch gui using this, well if you using xfce of course there should be other for other gui but I let you found this
<calz> ok
<calz> i didn't understand it very well, but now i have to lunch
<calz> thanks anyways lighta
<lighta> hey is there someone good with subversion here ?
<TheSheep> try #subversion :)
<lighta> I did but they all dead :(
<lighta> and i'm sure my issue is really simple for someone good at it
<crond> Anyone having VLC segfault all over the place on them?
<crond> that is, anyone besides me?
<lighta> nop
<lighta> crond, what the type of file are you trying to read?
<lighta> maybe convert it ?
<crond> lighta, doesn't matter, avi, mp3, etc... I get ...
<crond> segfault
<crond> and this is a fresh xubuntu install as of this morning
<lighta> weird having good librairi ?
<crond> it worked for one file, then everything else I've tried to play crashes it.  Parole works fine though.
<lighta> were you able to read some file ?
<lighta> hmm
<lighta> try lameI think it's the good name of librairie
<lighta> lame*
#xubuntu 2011-02-08
<initialize> So I wrote a shell script for bash ( http://codepad.org/Daamvs4E ). It works through ./scriptname.sh (except it appears that sudo isn't working), but trying to run it through a launcher only gives a blank terminal with nothing executing. Any help please?
<lighta> trough launcher ? did you put it correctly in init.d ?
<initialize> What do you mean?
<initialize> I didn't know I had to do anything in init.d to run a launcher
<Lord_Rahl> how do I get the volume app back in the status section? I remove pulseaudio and had to reinstall because of newer app needed it.
<Lord_Rahl> nyone know what the package is?
<searching> xfce4-panel freeze computer and make cpu 100%
<leoquant> !xfce4-panel freeze
<searching> not all time
<leoquant> !xfce4-panel
<ubottu> Did you panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<searching> I press
<searching> appear back
<searching> but my problem is the freezing
<charlie-tca> version of Xubuntu?
<searching> 10.10
<leoquant> natty?
<searching> no
<searching> maverick
<charlie-tca> version of Xfce (apt-cache policy xfce4)
<Sysi> has it been so for long?
<searching> yes all blocks
<Sysi> used to happen pretty often for me, in short periods
<searching> ersion table:    4.6.2 0
<searching> when play flash games
<searching> like barn buddy
<searching> freeze all
<searching> cpu 100%
<searching> and memory 90
<searching> in rest may be once in a day
<searching> I dissable xfce4-panel
<searching> and play flash
<searching> and no freeze
<searching> any solutions?
<searching> Installed: (none)
<knome> !enter | searching
<ubottu> searching: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<charlie-tca> sounds like a panel plugin to me
<searching> what plugin to install?
<charlie-tca> what plugins are installed?
<charlie-tca> one of them might be causing the freeze
<Sysi> i guess tasklist
<searching> how to see installed plugins
<Sysi> what do you have in your panel
<searching> xfce menu
<searching> places
<searching> firefox
<searching> connections
<searching> updates
<searching> clock
<searching> and turn off restart
<knome> searching, please, as told, do not use enter as punctuation - try to keep the lines longer
<searching> ok
<searching> can I remove xfce4-panel and use gnome-panel
<searching> or what keys to press to stop freezing
<charlie-tca> If you have not added anything to the panel, you should report a bug using
<charlie-tca> ubuntu-bug xfce4-panel        in a terminal
<charlie-tca> You can use gnome-panel, but it will add a lot of other things to the computer
<searching> ok thanks
<searching> may be the ps ax | grep weather causing problem
<searching> 1866 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto weather
<charlie-tca> that is on your panel?
<charlie-tca> take the things you added off the panel, and add them back one at time to find which one is freezing the system
<searching> no
<searching> ok thanks
<searching> and then remove that plugin
<searching> (firefox-bin:1416): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead from xsession-errors
<searching> ok thanks bye
<ele_> olaaa
<mrothhh> were can I get a xen based xubuntu applaince
<crangos> Hello. I am a bit confused with a problem I ran into trying xubuntu from a USB drive. Can someone lend me a hand?
<Sysi> i need both hands for typing, but pope a question and somebody maybe will ansver
<crangos> When booting I get the message about localhost.localdomain missing.
<crangos> I am now trying to edit /etc/hosts as quite a few forum posts tell to.
<crangos> Unfortunately the only text editor I seem to be able to start is vi... no fun.
<crangos> But to edit, I have to use sudo, as far as I understand.
<crangos> But I have no clue what the password is.
<charlie-tca> what is the password you log in? that will be the same password
<charlie-tca> do not type it here, please
<crangos> How do I know that? i just started Xubuntu from the USB drive without installing, it never asks me to type one.
<crangos> It must be the standard password for the user "ubuntu".
<charlie-tca> then there isn't one,
<charlie-tca> just type sudo vi /etc/hosts   and hit enter
<Sysi> you tried nano?
<Sysi> how did you made the usb stick?
<crangos> Two errors. One about the missing localhost.localdomain, one about "can't mkdir /var/lib/sudo" no space on device, and when entering no password it tells me that "ubuntu" is not in the list of sudoers.
<crangos> pendrivelinux
<crangos> Worked great on my Desktop, but on the laptop it started acting up.
<crangos> As for nano: "Error opening terminal: unknown"
<charlie-tca> Sysi: would it have written defaults for the desktop, and now can't be changed to a different machine?
<Sysi> i don't know how those live-thingies work
<Sysi> "today's" method is unetbootin or usb-creator
<crond> yep unetbootin works fine
<crond> I just used it this morning to do an install
<crond> just grab it and the latest 10.10 iso, or use the xubuntu / 10.10 livecd option in unetbootin
<crangos> The laptop won't have internet, and the internet connection I have right now is so slow it would take me at least a couple hours to download a new iso, thats why I hopened I could somehow resolve it to at least do some testing.
<crangos> But thanks anyway! :)
<crond> np :)
<seanlaptop> hi all
<seanlaptop> anyone here have any issues installing itunes with wine?
<seanlaptop> before anyone starts listing alternatives keep in mind i have an iphone and you can ONLY use it with itunes
<Sysi> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Sysi> though i'm not sure about ios4
<Sysi> afaik itunes is just impossible with wine, but google/winehq knows
<Sysi> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=22647 not very bad
<Sysi> (2am → G'night)
<seanlaptop> i try to install itunes and it keeps crashing my session
#xubuntu 2011-02-09
<Guest63714> hello i was wondering if i could get some help about my wireless network
<brot> Guest63714: whats your problem?
<Guest63714> my wifi adapter doesn't seem to show up
<Guest63714> i've been looking for drivers or some way around it finally had to hook up my ethernet cable
<brot> what version of ubuntu do you run, and what wifi adapter do you have?
<Guest63714> i'm on Xubuntu 10.04, and my wireless adapter is a Actiontec 802AIN
<Guest63714> all i can find is 802UXX, but oddly my adapter has worked on ubuntu
<Guest63714> lol i usually try not to ask for help but i'm at the end of my knowledge on this distro and overall linux
<Guest63714> i'm performing a update so perhaps that will fix the problem
<knome> Guest63714, asking is okay
<knome> Guest63714, what works in ubuntu should really work in xubuntu, so there's hope
<Guest63714> thanks i'll be back i have to restart i'll give you an update on the situation
<jay_> back
<jay_> didn't seem to work
<bluedoor> Hello, I'm a happy user of Xubuntu 10.04(LTS). Some background: I have recently decided to try out i3 tiling windows manager. I'm able to chose i3 session from login screen, and after i3 starts, I no longer see the xfce panels. Here's the problem: I cannot connect to wireless network from console.
<Sysi> log into xfce, alt+f2 'i3 --replace' and save session on logout
<bluedoor> every post I've seen recommends a sequence of commands: iwlist, iwconfig, dhclient and I run them, however dhclient displays only "NO DHCPOFFERS received" at the end
<bluedoor> @sysi, thank you, this might work, I'll try that.
<bluedoor> one more thing - when I run "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid 'linksys' " (my router has default configuration, no password) and then execute iwconfig, the essid near the wlan0 is some complicated text.
<bluedoor> ...and when I connect through xfce panel, it's the network name (linksys). Is it possible that there's the problem?
<Sysi> wireless from CLi is just something i won't touch
<psycho_oreos> wireless managers like network manager and wicd usually inhibits any manual operation
<psycho_oreos> dmesg usually proves as such, one will see device is not ready, etc
<Sysi> cnetworkmanager does exist though
<bluedoor> I've just downloaded cnetworkmanager, that seems to solve my problems, thank you!
<crond> Hi, my 'Other' menu in the Applications menu is just randomly going missing.  If I restart X, it's back for a couple of minutes, then... poof, gone again
<crond> can anyone help me with this bit of oddness? :)
<crond> this is so bloody odd.
<crond> wtf
<crond> ITS GONE AGAIN
<crond>  Does anyone know why an entire menu category in xfce would just go missing, then come back after a restart, then go missing again?
<TheSheep> crond: sounds like whatever generates it on startup does it differently than on update
<crond> its driving me bonkers
<crond> Oh, now its back, for now, with no restart.
<jeward> My Mac Pro is having trouble booting from either the 10.10 or 11 alpha CDs.
<jeward> I get to: 1. 2. Select CD-ROM Boot Type :
<jeward> And I can't get it to go beyond that prompt.
<Sysi> jeward: might be more of mactel business
<jeward> Sysi: What does that mean?
<Sysi> irc.oftc.net #mactel
<mark76> Why's Xubuntu going grey with Natty?
<Sysi> new theme? :P
<mark76> But... Grey?
<mark76> I mean... Grey!?
<TheSheep> shh, could have been yellow
<mark76> :D
<zillar> i like the black and blue
<mark76> Black and blue's good
<TheSheep> nobody tells you to change your settings
<Sysi> grey is way better than brown
<mark76> Are they trying not to look like LXDE?
<mark76> I mean Lubuntu
<Sysi> trying to look less smurf i guess
<TheSheep> I don't think it has anything to do with branding
<Sysi> just new default theme, why not
<charlie-tca> I don't think Xubuntu ever tried to look like Lubuntu, did they?
<Sysi> blue one will be available anyway
<mark76> Cool
#xubuntu 2011-02-10
<devilman_> xubuntu in spanish??
<charlie-tca> You can install in spanish, yes
<charlie-tca> for help in spanish, see
<charlie-tca> !sp
<charlie-tca> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<devilman_>  channel in spanish??
<devilman_> amm, no existe xubuntu-es??
<devilman_> hace poco tuve problmas con man-db, menos mal san google me resolvio el problema
<charlie-tca> no, but the ubuntu-es should be able to help with most issues
<charlie-tca> La mayoría de Xubuntu es lo mismo que Ubuntu, por lo que ubuntu-es por lo general pueden ayudar a
<devilman_> mi incognita es??, por q XMMS no esta en los repos
<charlie-tca> correct, it has been discontinued
<charlie-tca> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious or xmms2 instead.
<charlie-tca> try xmms2 now
<devilman_> i don't like audacious
<devilman_> xmms --  equalizer 31 bands
<devilman_> audacious equalizer 10 bands
<devilman_> i always compile xmms
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu community meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 30 minutes. Everyone is invited to attend. Agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
<charlie-tca> Let's have a meeting now in #ubuntu-meeting
<lolcat> How do I connect my Canon camera to xubuntu
<mark76> With a USB cable?
<lolcat> mark76: It is connected but xubuntu doesn't show me the files!
<mark76> Ah
<mark76> Hmm
<Sysi> i need to import photos with digikam (or similar)
<Sysi> if your camera isn't recognized as memory card i think you need the same
<Sysi> hum, gphoto2 might work (command line)
<Sysi> i can't remember the gtk photograph program(s)
<gallez> how do i change booting options in grub? the default system etc.
<Kram> Hello?
<Kram> I am new to Xubuntu, and would like some help if possible.
<charlie-tca> Please ask your question all in one line. All of us are volunteers and will attempt to answer if we know.
<Kram> Well I have a multitude of answers, but okay.
<Kram> How can I change my Screen Resolution some of it goes off my screen.  What are some programs I can use to defrag/clean my computer now.  What are good sites for tutorials?
<charlie-tca> Then ask each question , one per line?
<Kram> Sorry for the hassle, I just switched from XP.
<charlie-tca> We don't do defrag/clean anymore in xubuntu. It is a windows thing due to file fragmentation
<charlie-tca> We don't fragment your files the way windows does
<Kram> Ah, okay that's good.
<charlie-tca> !ubuntu-manual
<charlie-tca> well
<Kram> What about the Screen Resolution and tutorial sites?
<moetunes> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<charlie-tca> I don't a good tutorial site for Xubuntu overall, but there are many out there for individual tasks and applications
<charlie-tca> and the Ubuntu Manual will help you. Most of what applies to Ubuntu also applies to Xubuntu
<Kram> Okay, thank you.
<Kram> This will tell me how to change my Screen Resolution?
<charlie-tca> Screen Resolution should be changable by selecting Applications -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Display
<Kram> I see a "Settings Editor".  Is that the same thing?
<Kram> Ah, nvm.
<charlie-tca> nope
<Kram> I found it, thank you this is great.
<Kram> Is switching from Windows to Linux a hard, how to say, experience?
<moetunes> like anything new it takes some practise but I wouldn't say it is hard
<Kram> Okay, that sounds fair enough.
<Kram> Also, I have 132 processes; I am used to about 23.
<moetunes> alot of those will be sleeping
<Kram> Is there something I could download to stop needless ones?
<Kram> I'm a bit of a speed-freak.
<moetunes> if they are sleeping they are not using resources
<moetunes> open a terminal and run   top   you'll see what is actually doing some work
<moetunes> q to close top
<Kram> Okay, thank you.
<Kram> Sorry again, I am just new.
<moetunes> asking questions is what the channel is here for
<mark_> What is a good program/package that has Msn on it?
<mark_> Or, does Msn have a Linux version.
<charlie-tca> msn? microsoft ???? something? Microsoft does not create linux packages for their proprietary stuff
<mark_> That would make sense..well what is a site that has Xubuntu Themes?
<charlie-tca> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<charlie-tca> most gnome themes work. Most gtk themes also work
<mark_> How do I install Wine?  I hear through the Terminal?
<mark76> Or you could just look in Synaptic Package Manager for Wine
#xubuntu 2011-02-11
<nerdistmonk> hello everybody
<MarkB> What can I use to manage my iPod Touch 4G?
<kuatoAR> Hello ! greetings from Argentina
<kuatoAR> Anybody here ?
<kuatoAR> i need help adding a hard drive to the fstab for auto mount at startup
<ball> I'm here
<ball> oh well
<bugs_bugger> hi
<Ongi> I miss you sweetie
<Ongi> Ola ikonia bruder
<Ongi> bazhang brotha hola!
<mado> hello?
<mark76> Yes?
<mado> hello mark76 :)
<mark76> Hello
<mado> i'm hopping around a few channels ... looking for some people who can probably help me ...
<mark76> How can they help you?
<mado> it's actually no xubuntu-problem i have ...
<mark76> Hmm
<mark76> :S
<mado> it's something generally about moving and creating files
<mark76> CLI or GUI?
<mado> doesn't matter :) ... it's a bit more than that though :)
<mado> you see ... i downloaded a few HTML-pages ... and i might need to clean them up a little ... remove ads in them if possible ... things like that
<mado> i thought about moving those files to my new mobile phone ... next week when i get it ...
<mark76> I know nothing about that sort of thing
<mado> and i also thought ... since those are a bunch of HTML-files ... maybe there's a way then to create some search-function or something
<mado> so that i can e.g. write down which site i want to open
<mado> something like ... http://www.biblegateway.com/ ... there you can write the name of a book of the bible ... chapter and verse ... and you'll get it presented
<mado> like -> romans 10:9 <-
<mado> i thought of it as nice to use something like this on my phone too :)
<mark76> Why did the ads come with the html pages you downloaded?
<mark76> Hang on. Let me try that
<mado> there were ads on the site ... and i just saved the pages :)
<mado> i downloaded a whole free book that way :)
<mark76> Could you not remove the ads?
<mado> well ... i didn't know how :) ... but i think i can find out some things in the source of the websites ...
<mark76> Give me a link to a site with ads
<mado> at least i think it's possible ... i'm no real programmer, designer or something
<mark76> I tend to avoid them
<mado> http://www.die-bibel.de/online-bibeln/elberfelder-bibel/
<mado> :)
<mado> that's e.g. the bible i thought of downloading ...
<mark76> I can't see any ads
<mado> :)
<mark76> But, then again, I don't speak or read German
<mado> the ad is "basisbibel" :)
<mado> the new phone has a browser i heard ... and i thought it would be cool to use this browser to view the bible :)
<mado> and it shouldn't be just any translation ... i want to use the "elberfelder" for example :)
<mado> the ad is ... on the right side of the page :) ... maybe that helps too
<mark76> Where do you save your html pages?
<zomorf> hi all,  i've been trying linuxmint9 but have had trouble with wireless networking using a TP-LINK WN620
<zomorf> WN620G usb dongle... would trying xubuntu 10.10 improve the usability o this wifi dongle?
<charlie-tca> Not familiar enough with linuxmint to know
<charlie-tca> You could try the Xubuntu 10.10 live cd and find out. the cd has a try without installing option
<Sysi> google might know
<zomorf> i've inished the download so I'll give it a try not much modified so I won't lose anything important...
<zomorf> damn F key doesn't always work :P
<mado> sorry mark76 ... i got a phone call ... had to answer the phone ... ... i saved my HTML-pages in a folder
<mark76> Is there an html file and a folder with the same address?
<mado> hmm ... one moment again please
<zappus> Good evening
<zappus> i found about about xubuntu tonight and was wondering, how much faster is it compared to the ubuntu analogy, 10.04 version
#xubuntu 2011-02-12
<Ycarene> You want speed, lubuntu might be better, though it's not quite a pretty.
<Fred9079> howdy
<Fred9079> I am having trouble with Java-it says it is installed in terminal and synaptic but won't let me play online games , Java Test fails
<Fred9079> I was told you were all assholes , apparently that is true.
<radikaalz> hi!
<radikaalz> what a wonderful day! :)
<radikaalz> So this is a Xubuntu Support channel. Is here anyone who can help me to get working nordic keyboard layout on Xubuntu USB Live?
<Sysi> radikaalz: menu -> settings -> keyboard -> layout-tab
<radikaalz> TY Sysi, but now coming the funny part. I have tried everything i know. Keyboard settings is opening IbusPreferences.
<radikaalz> In input method there is just Chinese and Other>Compose
<radikaalz> In Language Support window i can choose to download swedish, but there is no option to add download swedish files for input
<radikaalz> Swedish just have Translations and spellcheking stuff.
<radikaalz> I using Xubuntu 10.10
<radikaalz> oh, in Ibus Preferences there is an other choise Under Input Method. Its called Compose.
<Sysi> input settings and keyboard settings should be different
<radikaalz> ehh.. Its bit hard for me. Using Xubuntu now for 2 days.  I dont know what did you mean with keyboard settings.
<Sysi> the one where reads "keyboard" :P you got it changed?
<radikaalz> I checked "Use System keyboard layout"
<Sysi> if it doesn't work, choose manually
<radikaalz> afff.. Sorry. I jus saw Xfce 4 Settings manager. There i found where to choose keyboard layout.  Im feeling so stupid right now :D
<radikaalz> But thank you for oyur time. I will keep exploring xubuntu. Its so fast and simple OS. Switching as fast as possible from win.
<Sysi> np
<qiyan> merhaba
<cry_baby> hi!
<Moutarde> hi cry_baby !
<cry_baby> hi, need some help with gigolo
<Moutarde> never used, sorry.
<cry_baby> :S
<cry_baby> np
<Sysi> still ask
<cry_baby> i want to mount a windows partition
<cry_baby> and that it mounts automatically at start
<Sysi> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<cry_baby> thanks
<xubuntu038> hi?
<aladoinsano> im trying to run tweetdeck (adobe air) and get "couldn't communicate with gnome keyring daemon via dbus". So my question is how do i get the gnome keyring to work with XFCE?
<aladoinsano> As far as i can see in synaptic it is installed
<Sysi> nm-applet uses it in default installation, should be working
<aladoinsano> and i have the "launch gnome services on startup" box checked as well
<aladoinsano> yes the nm-applet actually works fine with is
<xubuntu881> what chat client is this?
<mark76> o_0
<mark76> o_0
<aladoinsano> its a twitter client
<mark76> o_O
<Sysi> freenode webchat IRC
<aladoinsano> ah..i though you were asking me..
<charlie-tca> webchat
 * charlie-tca is slow, it is true
<xelister> hi, xubuntu normally asks for user/login on startup?
<charlie-tca> yes
<xelister> same as ubuntu (gdm or something)?
<charlie-tca> it is gdm
<xelister> is it easy to setup auto-login, so that after boot, some user foo is automatically logged in into X session, and that automatically runs given auto run script for him (that e.g. starts a web browser)?
<charlie-tca> If you save the session on restart/shutdown/logout, it restarts what was running at the time. You can set auto-login in Applciations -> system -> User and groups
<charlie-tca> my browser, email, and news reader all start when I login
<xelister> woot
<Guest43940> hello i was wondering if i can get some help with Lm-sensors from somebody
<Guest43940> my graphic card usually runs hot so i'd like to be able to see if it is on ubuntu/xubuntu
<Sysi> install lm_sensors, if you have it installed, run 'sudo sensors-detect' in terminal
<Sysi> ansver everything yes/y and reboot
#xubuntu 2011-02-13
<metroid1> hi, does anyone here use talika (a gnome panel app)?  i just did a reinstall and decided to use xubuntu this time but i really want to use talika as well...
<charlie-tca> You can install xfapplet and use gnome panel apps
<metroid1> i have installed xfapplet but talika doesn't show up in the list... should i do anything else?
<charlie-tca> you installed talika already?
<charlie-tca> It might be a separate app too
<metroid1> i did install it already
<charlie-tca> I don't know then. Sorry
<metroid1> but it isn't in the repos
<charlie-tca> Anybody know how to make xfapplet see an applet that is not showing up?
<charlie-tca> I'll ask...
<metroid1> thanks
<metroid1> i installed talika before i installed xfapplet but i then reinstalled it after but maybe i should do a complete uninstall and re-install just in case?
<charlie-tca> Of course, now we wait too :-)
<metroid1> :)
<WACOMalt> Hello, anyone active?
<WACOMalt> I am running Ubuntu 10.04 server with xfce, and for some reason am having some interesting issues... I am trying to set up automatic log in, and when I open the Login Settings, I cannot unlock the screen to chaneg the settings!
<WACOMalt> clickging unlock does nothing
<WACOMalt> running this as sudo from the command prompt is throwing MANY errors
<WACOMalt> http://pastebin.com/XdFc17nL
<metroid1> haha
<metroid1> i did but i like eating all the time
<metroid1> i made pizza toast
<metroid1> it was ok but not awesome
<metroid1> :D --sorry too many conversations happening at the same time but i am sure you are all glad to hear about my pizza toast.
<lighta> yes
<lighta> sound tasty =)
<Graet> metroid1, pm me you recipie if its vegetarian :P
<Graet> lmao
<maestr0123> HI everyone!  I'm in need of help.
<maestr0123> anyone out there not busy?
<Graet> sorry, i'm more of a need help than give help type, only installed xubuntu yesterday ;)
<maestr0123> well, that's ok, looks like we're in the same boat :-P
<Graet> :)
<maestr0123> Just installed xubuntu on a friend's computer.  He can't get his logitech webcam to work.  Any advice out there?  it would be greatly appreciated...
<lighta> !ask | maestr0123
<ubottu> maestr0123: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<maestr0123> oh ok, sorry for my poor ettiquette
<lighta> no problem =)
<lighta> so what's your issue ?
<maestr0123> does anyone know where i can find a driver for a logitech webcam?
<lighta> what did you tryed already and wich one it is ?
<maestr0123> which one it is, i don't know (it's a friend's)  i was hoping for maybe a list with pictures or a common one
<lighta> something like that ? http://qce-ga.sourceforge.net/#supported ?
<maestr0123> that just may do... thanks!
<lighta> you welcom
<WACOMalt> I am running Ubuntu 10.04 server with xfce, and for some reason am having some interesting issues... I am trying to set up automatic log in, and when I open the Login Settings, I cannot unlock the screen to chaneg the settings! Clickging unlock does nothing.  Running this as sudo from the command prompt is throwing MANY errors
<WACOMalt> http://pastebin.com/XdFc17nL
<David-A> WACOMalt: what happens when you try to unlock LoginScreenSettings in the gui as normal user?
<robertzaccour> can i install gtk themes in xubuntu?
<David-A> robertzaccour: i am quite sure you can, but i cant tell you how, right off my head
<robertzaccour> ok thanks
<robertzaccour> I'm looking for crunchbang theme for xfce so i can install it in xubuntu
<WACOMalt> David-A: Nothing happens. Still greyed out, same error.
<WACOMalt> tried installing full ubuntu-desktop package as someone suggested in the forums, with no luck
<David-A> robertzaccour: i tweeked a theme by writing my own ~/.gtkrc-2.0, if you dl a theme i think you are supposed to copy it to ~/.themes/
<WACOMalt> I mostly sounds like gdmsetup is an unfinished software.  I have got around this screen by setting up autologin in a different way.
<WACOMalt> I have also fixed some dumb sudoers setup I had mixed up :P
<WACOMalt> Also it seem accessing over VNC prevents a few different types of windows from working correctly, with some X errors about not being able to get the display.
<David-A> WACOMalt: you mean Unlock accepts your password but does not unlock anything?
<WACOMalt> David-A: I am never prompted for a password
<WACOMalt> and nothing happens but throwing the same error as usual
<WACOMalt> http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/07/13/automatically-log-into-xfce-without-a-login-manager/ I am currently trying to use this method instead.. Does that seem like a good idea?
<WACOMalt> this is a headless server, just need in some fasion for the user "wacomalt" toget logged in and run his .bash_profile commands
<David-A> WACOMalt: you want to run graphical programs remotly, or just remote terminal/ssh?
<WACOMalt> currently I have both working, and I would like to keep it that way. I have SSH and VNC working. (vncserver gets started with the user's login)
<robertzaccour> is xubuntu a lot faster with the new xfce than ubuntu is with the current gnome?
<WACOMalt> I didnt really notice a difference
<WACOMalt> but then I am on a remote computer anyways
<metroid1> is there a way to make the panel task list icons only with no text?
<David-A> WACOMalt: i dont know anything about VNC, sorry
<WACOMalt> no problem. Basically it's just another program launching from my .bah_profile file
<WACOMalt> and should be treated no differently
<WACOMalt> This server is solely a LAMP+ftp and Minecraft server
<David-A> metroid1: maybe tasklist>properties>fixedlength=(some low number, about the same as the panel hight)
<metroid1> David-A: ah, yeah. but i have my panel on the side of my screen and it is fairly wide
<David-A> metroid1: right, interesting: length sets hight
<ball> wombat wombat wombat
<WACOMalt> I really prefer managing server contents rather than the server itself T_T  I've literally been setting this server up all day. From 5am till now (9pm)  Quite a learning curve
<David-A> metroid1: i was wrong, the fixed length is the length of the whole list, not each button, so with few programs i see more than the icon anyway
<robertzaccour> I noticed that when i do screencast video recording with a webcam open the video and audio lag and go out of sync. is it likely that xfce might save me here? I'm using Gnome now.
<robertzaccour> hey yall
<robertzaccour> When I record screencasting with webcam open the audio and video go out of sync and lag a little. Is it possible xfce might fix my problem? I have gnome now
<TornadoXubuntu> Hello! Please I am having a huge delay of almost (30sec) upon my right click on the desktop. I am using Xubuntu 10.10 and Thunar 1.0.2 as my file manager. Please Any suggestions or ideas?
<TornadoXubuntu> This delay is only visible on the desktop but no where else.
<TornadoXubuntu> there is also a delay of 35 seconds or so while right clicking and prompting to create a new file or document
<TornadoXubuntu> i never had such a issue before on the same terminal
<TornadoXubuntu> any suggestions are greatly appreciated.
<Arpad2> hello
<knome> hey
<Arpad2> I would just ask for any thought of you about one hing. I have interrupted te distro upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10. What consequencies might have had that?
<knome> Arpad2, broken stuff.
<knome> Arpad2, i had the same, and that produced a pretty much broken system
<Arpad2> might this be resolved during the next upgrade?
<knome> might be, if you get to upgrade.
<Arpad2> i think that the propriatry nvidia driver doesnt have 3d support at all is connection with my interrution of the upgrade
<Arpad2> well, than I'll wait to the next release
<Arpad2> I suppose there isnt much else to do...
<dagnytaggart> Greetings. I am looking for some assistance in writing inputs from the command line. In particular, I can run '"gpg" [Press Enter]. Program then responds with "Enter input", I enter input, then press "Ctrl-D" - program then closes and outputs the result I want to stdout. This is the behavior I am looking for, just without the human input - need to condense it down to one statement entered on the command line. Thoughts?
<knome> Arpad2, you can try 'apt-get autoclear'
<Arpad2> knome: ok
<Sysi> autoclean i think?
<knome> dagnytaggart, you probably should look at 'gpg --help'. i suppose you can enter an input file
<Sysi> or is that different
<knome> yeah, autoclean...
<Arpad2> :) thx Sysi
<dagnytaggart> knome, Yes, can be done with an input file, but I have ascii text to deal with initially. I could take this text, create a .asc file with it, import it, capture the stdout after I import (which contain the information, namely name and e-mail address of a PGP public key), then delete the public key from my keychain, and delete the temporary .asc file I created from the text.
<dagnytaggart> ...but this seems a bit circuitous. I was hoping for something a bit more straightforward utilizing just the ascii text. "gpg [enter] past public key ascii text [ctrl-d]", does do it, but necessitates human input. Was looking to have a web server execute this. Any ideas?
<knome> dagnytaggart, i don't completely understand - you want to automatically convert text A to text B with gpg. where does text B need to go?
<dagnytaggart> Essentially I take in a public key in ASCII text from a user through PHP, and I need to extract the name and e-mail address associated with that public key.
<knome> right. isn't there some php modules to do that?
<dagnytaggart> PHP allows me to run its exec() function which calls command line functions for me, and puts the stdout into an array for me to use in PHP.
<dagnytaggart> Right now, the way to get the stdout I want necessitates me being at the command line pressing [enter], pasting, and [ctrl-d]. Was hoping to condense this down to something that could be automated.
<knome> dagnytaggart, you probably want gpg to supress all warnings and just go.
<dagnytaggart> And there are PGP packages intended for encrypting, decrypting, and all the like. A little overkill for this situation, where I don't need to do anything more than get a name and e-mail address off a public key. But will look and see how they implement dealing with ascii text in those if they do at all.
<knome> mm-hmm
<kenter46> i'm having a hard time getting my logitech webcam to work.  it wants me to screw around in the terminal window with all these commands that i don't understand.  is there an easier way?
<kenter46> i'm having a hard time getting my logitech webcam to work.  it wants me to screw around in the terminal window with all these commands that i don't understand.  is there an easier way?
<cannonfodder> hey you guys...im on gnome and i just installed xubuntu via aptitude
<cannonfodder> what i need to know now is what command do i type to start the xfce desktop environment after i kill gnome
<cannonfodder> actually...wats the propper way to shut gnome down?
<pleia2> cannonfodder: you can log out and select xfce from the login screen
<cannonfodder> and wats the proper way to start xfce
<cannonfodder> i want to learn how to do it from the terminal though
<cannonfodder> is there a way?
<Sysi> create ~/.xinitrc file and put there startxfce4
<Sysi> then login on console and say startx
<Sysi> you can't have GDM running i think
<cannonfodder> ya im sure i cant
<cannonfodder> i will /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<cannonfodder> that works right?
<cannonfodder> since thats the daemon
<pleia2> what version of ubuntu are you using?
<cannonfodder> netbook version the newest one
<Sysi> that works but it's really alias for 'service gdm stop'
<cannonfodder> ah ok
<cannonfodder> Sysi  what do you mean .xinitrc ?
<cannonfodder> do i create a file  named that?
<cannonfodder> and put in in my home directory?
<cannonfodder> and is it a bash file?
<cannonfodder> or just a simple text file
<Sysi> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xfce
<cannonfodder> thanks
<Sysi> ck-lauch-session sould not be needed in *buntu
<cannonfodder> ok cool
<kenter46> Any ideas with the Logitech webcam
<Sysi> copy paste given commands to terminal or/and find better manual
<kenter46> ?
<matu> Hi, is this normal ? http://img24.imageshack.us/i/cran130211231938.png/
<matu> apt-get : unknown command
<matu> i just performed a fresh install
<matu> after i added one source i was able to install nautilus using apt-get
<knome> not normal
<matu> it is very bad :/ in addition of that i performed a md5 from mac os in order to test the iso it said the sum it looked the md5sum was not same, but now it looks it is same using md5sum on the "same" image
<matu> sorry for my bad english did you get me ?
<matu> should i reinstall ?
<matu> it is bad i can't think my system is safe...
<matu> what should i do knome ?
<knome> what does 'aptitude' output?
<knome> matu, you could actually even try 'sudo aptitude autoclean'
<knome> also erm
<knome> did you enable the root user?
<matu> apt-get now works but it was really weird so i thought it was worth writing
<knome> okay.
<knome> what did you do to fix it?
<matu> maybe it was because of the "sudo su" and not "sudo -i su" ?
<knome> probably
<matu> hum i added the "canonical friends" in the sources of the installer (synaptic i guess)
<Sysi> (partner) shouldn't matter
<charno> hi together
<matu> partner right
<matu> i was thinking about "partenaire" in french haha
<matu> hi charno , thank you Sysi
<charno> i've some trouble with installing vmware workstation 7.1
<charno> no, wrong... the installation went right
<charno> but i can't run it
<charno> The program itself seems to run, but I get tons of these: (vmware-modconfig:20607): Gtk-WARNING **: GModule (/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libpixmap.so) initialization check failed: Gtk+ version too old (micro mismatch)
<charno> i get also some other output, like a description of the kernel modules
<charno> so I think that just the GUI doesn'n seem to be shown
<charno> also I get this one: Fontconfig error: "conf.d", line 1: no element found
<charno> anybody here who can and wants to help me with that?
<knome> have you searched google and the ubuntu forums?
<charno> yes, i did
<charno> didn't find anything very useful
<charno> just problems with the kernel modules which i don't have
<charno> i assume it has something to do with the gtk-version
<charno> but I think it should be the same as in ubuntu?
<charno> and i found some people claiming that this version of vmware runs on ubuntu 10.10, and i didn't find anything similar to my errors
<knome> hmm, kernel modules
<knome> you probably need to install some kernel headers
<knome> at least
<knome> i don't know exactly, haven't run vmware in ages
<charno> okay
<charno> sorry, there's a misunderstanding
<charno> i don't have the problems with the kernel modules
<knome> yes, gtk version is the same than in ubuntu
<charno> okay
<charno> so that shouldn't be the point
<charno> i assume that fontconfig wouldn't prevent the GUI from being shown (at least with a crappy front)
<charno> so I'll have to do some more research
<charno> but thanks anyway
<charno> and a good night
<knome> no problem
<knome> night
#xubuntu 2012-02-06
<spaceneedle> Bug: The Dingbats font is not working properly. When I used that font I noticed that vlc player had a bunch of symbols rather than letters!
<ice10001> hi all
<ice10001> any guru's around to help?
<Marzata> all of them are in meditation.
<ice10001> hehe
<ice10001> any guru's now
<TVasEyes> ice10001: how about a simple statement of the actual problem?
<ice10001> !! A response: :)
<ubottu> ice10001: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ice10001> basically, how to setup xubuntu 64 (11.10) software centre to connect behind proxy
<ice10001> 'doh'
<TVasEyes> ah, networking isn't my forte (and I still use 32bit 11.10), sorry.
<TVasEyes> btw, exclamation mark prompts the bot.
<ice10001> thanks, I dont use irc very often, and nor do I see who is replying (sort of too trusting perhaps)
<ice10001> thanks for response
<TVasEyes> welcome, next time perhaps :)
<Unit193> I'd assume it'd support the env var of http_proxy, so you *should* be able to put something like "export http_proxy=http://192.168.1.131:80" in your bash?
<arabuli> Hello, how can I install xfce4-xkb-plugin in xubununtu?
<baizon> arabuli: open terminal, the type: sudo apt-get install xfce4-xkb-plugin
<arabuli> baizon: wow that was easy. Thanks
<baizon> np
<baizon> if you like a gui, go system -> Synaptic pacakge manager
<baizon> and then search for this entry :)
<baizon> right click on it and install / uninstall
<ice10001> Hi all,
<ice10001> anyone here to help on xubuntu 64 (11.10) proxy prob?
<Marzata> some tool to make screenshot of a whole web page. idea?
<baizon> what browser?
<baizon> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/fireshot/
<Marzata> baizon: ff, cr, ミドリ
<Marzata> baizon: Not available for your platform
<Marzata> me on xubu 11.10
<TVasEyes> Marzata: one option would be to take screenshots of the visible part, then use something like http://netpbm.sourceforge.net/doc/pnmstitch.html
<Marzata> TVasEyes: oh, pain
<TVasEyes> 'fraid so.
<TVasEyes> otoh, you have more freedoms (fileformat etc)
<Marzata> TVasEyes: better Hugin to make the panorama :D
<TVasEyes> ah, ok, don't know Hugin, must read up.
<TVasEyes> er yes, looks easier to operate than command-line util ;)
<Marzata> no problem with cli, if it only works
<TVasEyes> no, I'm sure you're right about Hugin.  anyway, stitching together would seem to be the only cross-browser/cross-platform way of doing.
<hydester> hi, i just installed xubuntu 11.10 on a new machine with just a SATA 3g drive.  the install worked fine ,but on reboot i just get the blinking cursor and no way to get to boot menu and no splash screen is seen.  is this evidence of an obvious problem?
<TVasEyes> hydester: gut feeling: missing the correct driver from initrd, but I haven't used xubuntu long enough myself to talk you through this.
<hydester> TVasEyes: any different with ubuntu or you mean you've used other distros?
<TVasEyes> I use slackware mostly and only had xubuntu for a couple of months.  there are significant differences, eg lilo vs grub bootloader etc. I wouldn't feel confident.
<hydester> k
<TVasEyes> however, do some rearch re initrd.
<TVasEyes> that supplies drivers to kernel at boot time
<hydester> another factor is that i'm installing with /boot as a primary partition but / as a logical.  but from what i read that shouldn't cause any problems
<TVasEyes> no, I've the same arrangement.
<TVasEyes> hydester: if you have a live cd at hand, boot and note down relevant output from  lspci -vv  which will give details of all devices and drivers in use.
<TVasEyes> will help to trouble-shoot later.
<hydester> k, thanks
<TVasEyes> good luck.
<xuser> copy/paste on desktop using thunar file manager not works
<xuser> xubuntu 11.10
<abhi_> i have an alps glidepoint in my sony vaio vgn n17g laptop, it is not much consistent even after installing the ps mouse patch in xubuntu 11.10 , what can i do? the problem is with drag, sometimes it works correctly while sometimes it fails so i have to try 3-4 times to successfully drag something. plz help.
<abhi_> why my message got truncated from beginning?
<abhi_> i'm asking about alps glidepoint drag problem
<abhi_> is anybody using alps glidepoint with xubuntu?
<abhi_> this is the only annoying thing remaining in my xubuntu installation, plz help me guys!
<abhi_> actually it requires 3 taps instead of 2 to drag  or select.
<hydester> are there issues with installing to UEFI SATA that the regular installer doesn't support?
<hydester> that is, after rebooting on the new install
<holstein> hydester: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<TVasEyes> hydester: uefi may be at the root of your trouble, see 'Non-Mac x86_64 UEFI systems' in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting  if you haven't done so already.
<TVasEyes> :)
<holstein> :)
<hydester> TVasEyes and holstein, i tried IDE compatibility mode and it installed, so it indeed is UEFI related.  that page has a lot of variations of instructions.  i guess it'll take some time to sort it all out
<holstein> hydester: i typically just try the live CD's and test from there
<hydester> holstein: the live CD saw EUFI just fine, it was just failure to boot off of the installed drive.  what can i test via live CD?
<TVasEyes> hydester: glad you've a running system.  I think we'll get a lot of difficulties in the future from the move to uefi.
<hydester> is running in IDE mode vs EUFI have any downside?
<holstein> hydester: not sure what you can test... i read that you were asking "will i run into problems"... if you already are running into issues, feel free and elaborate..
<hydester> holstein: ah, sorry.  i was asking elsewhere too and i didn't realize i didn't include details here.  basically i can install to my EUFI device just fine with the live CD (USB), but when i reboot i get the blinking cursor on text screen.  this is the only OS on this drive
<hydester> so it seems that the live install doesn't support EUFI grub, at least in my scenario
<TVasEyes> hydester: not sure since all my computers are 2 years+ old, I got (part of) my info from http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Securely-booting-Linux-a-difficult-proposition-1417990.html
<holstein> wonder if its as simple as a grub error...
<hydester> holstein: could be, but i never get any text on the screen and holding down shift doesn't help
<holstein> i think i would try some other boot loader that we know works, and go from there
<hydester> what boot loader would you recommend?
<hydester> also, is there a downside to using IDE vs EUFI mode on a SATA?
<holstein> hydester: i have not tested first hand with that hardware
<holstein> i would just search around and see if any claim good support
<xubuntu979> fuck /part
<hobgoblin> really ...
<hydester> holstein: so i switched my bios back to AHCI after installing via IDE mode and it still boots.  is this a workaround i found or do you think it is an illusion and still is running in IDE mode?
<hydester> hydester: it looks like it is working properly.  so the AHCI installer make be broken for my configuration.  i gues IDE install first does fake it out somehow
<hydester> heh, i didn't mean to address myself
<XartaoX> good day!
<XartaoX> I have 3 issues I'm trying to sort: A) My machine won't come out of suspend. .. B) I can't get my machine to remember my extended desktop dual-head setup. It always defaults to clone mode on reboot. .. C) My keyboard volume knob doesn't do what I want. it only adjusts the PulseAudio volume, NOT the system volume; and in a VERY limited range.
<XartaoX> re: B) ... i have to use arandr every boot to set the extended desktop. i saved an .sh script of the setup, but now I don't know what to DO with that script.
<XartaoX> incidentally, I'm using Ubuntu Studio (11.10) .. they directed me here for these questions. :D
<Marzata> XartaoX: you use a Thinkpad?
<XartaoX> desktop ... Pentium D dual 3.4Ghz, 3G DDR2 RAM, PCIe ATI x600 256M gfx
<XartaoX> It's a Dell Optiplex GX620
<XartaoX> I tried other distros on Live dvd or USB key .. some of them got my display right immediately, and came out of standby just fine
<XartaoX> Ubuntu Studio is now fully installed on my HD tho ... no other OSes on there either
<drc> clear
<baizon> damn
<baizon> you need to stop that reconnecting =)
<XartaoX> any help with my above questions/problems? plz :D
<GridCube_> care to sumarize it for me XartaoX ?
<XartaoX> I have 3 issues I'm trying to sort: A) My machine won't come out of suspend. .. B) I can't get my machine to remember my extended desktop dual-head setup. It always defaults to clone mode on reboot. .. C) My keyboard volume knob doesn't do what I want. it only adjusts the PulseAudio volume, NOT the system volume; and in a VERY limited range.
<XartaoX> re: B) ... i have to use arandr every boot to set the extended desktop. i saved an .sh script of the setup, but now I don't know what to DO with that script.
<XartaoX> incidentally, I'm using Ubuntu Studio (11.10) .. they directed me here for these questions. :D
<XartaoX> I tried other distros on Live dvd or USB key .. some of them got my display right immediately, and came out of standby just fine
<knome> XartaoX, B) applications menu -> settings -> settings manager -> session and startup -> tab "application autostart" -> add the script there
<GridCube_> mmm i've had those suspend problems as well, but i've avoided it by never going to suspend, just blocking the screen seems ok
<GridCube_> so i put it to "never" on the suspend at plugged and unplugged :P
<XartaoX> i have it set to never AUTOMATICALLY suspend .. but when i go to sleep, i like to suspend it so that when i wake up i can just hit the spacebar whilst i do my "morning duties" and when i come back all the apps and windows i had open are up and ready
<XartaoX> ok, added that script to my startup. thx. i'll see if that works shortly
<XartaoX> i notice in that Session and Startup panel a "SFCE Volume Daemon (Daemon managing the volume multimedia keys and displaying volume notifications)"
<XartaoX> seems to me that might have something to do with C) ??
<GridCube_> XartaoX: for that exactly i never suspend, using the block screen instead its much useful
<XartaoX> i'm not familiar with this "block screen" ??
<GridCube_> i think i'm having a language barrier here, it is "lock screen"?
<GridCube_> i dont know
<XartaoX> ahh
<knome> lock screen sounds correct
<GridCube_> but its not suspension, because suspension sends your disks to sleep too
<XartaoX> i may as well just turn off my monitors then instead of lock the screen ... i live alone and am the only one that uses my computers
<GridCube_> :) that works too
<XartaoX> typo above .. SFCE should be XFCE XD
<XartaoX> brb .. pizza ready :)
<XartaoX> mmm nom nom nom
<XartaoX> any ideas on the volume knob issue?
<GridCube_> !keytouch
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://goo.gl/Pwxq1
<XartaoX> k
<XartaoX> !volume
<XartaoX> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | XFCE: Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard, Layout
<daysahead5> how do i set a file to be in multiple groups chgrp group1 text.txt but how do i add multiple groups not just one?
<xubuntu685> hello to all
<xubuntu685> there is somebody who talk french?
<Unit193> !fr | xubuntu685
<ubottu> xubuntu685: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<xubuntu685> someone can help me>??
<Unit193> !ask | xubuntu685
<ubottu> xubuntu685: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu685> ok thank you
<xubuntu685> i'm installing xubuntu i have the fatal error that it can't install the grub files
<xubuntu685> sorry for my bad english
<Unit193> That's not good, what error messages exactly? You can always join the french channel #ubuntu-fr though
<xubuntu685> fatal error grub can install in sda choose an other...
<xubuntu685> can't
<xubuntu685> i've already installed mint 12 on my machine but she's a little old i've choose xubuntu for more ressources
<daysahead5> xubuntu is awesome!
<xubuntu685> linux mind is awesome
<daysahead5> mind?
<xubuntu685> i can't see windows now
<daysahead5> mint?
<xubuntu685> the way of thinking
<xubuntu685> sorry daysahead5 i'm french my english is awesome too lol
<knome> daysahead5, xubuntu685: you can still use #ubuntu-fr :)
<xubuntu685> how i can join it
<knome> xubuntu685, /join #ubuntu-fr
<xubuntu685> ok thanx
<xubuntu685> for your help and your time good night
<knome> xubuntu685, good luck and good night
<c_smith> daysahead5, I gotta agree, Xubuntu is pretty awesome, thinking about installing the DE since I have Ubuntu for certain things.
<c_smith> that leads me to my question: is it safe to install the Xubuntu DE metapackage?
<ParkerR> c_smith, Should be ok
<c_smith> cool, I've tried Xubuntu before, it's really solid if you don't need too much flashy stuff
<GridCube_> !faq
<ubottu> Lists of common questions and answers about Xubuntu can be found at http://xubuntu.org/news/tag/faq/. See also: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions
<c_smith> also, in Xubuntu, is there a way to mount an Acer Iconia Tab A100?
<gry2> thunar auto mounts devices, yes
<c_smith> true, but this tablet isn't automounted in even Unity. doesn't even show up,
<c_smith> Nautilus I should say instead of Unity, shouldn't I?
<gry2> how do you mount it then? or you currently can't do that yet?
<c_smith> I connect it, but nothing really appears.
<c_smith> the tablet itself works great.
<GridCube_> c_smith: read this: http://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/alternative
<c_smith> GridCube, I never knew you could completely replace a DE (including getting rid of the old one)
<c_smith> thanks for that info
<GridCube_> c_smith: tried mounting your tablet with gigolo?
<GridCube_> c_smith: in the case of unity its rather important, else it would pretty much fu... mess things up
<c_smith> nope. just got the tablet Wednesday, haven't tried mounting it in a different DE.
<c_smith> GridCube, ah, I see. yeah, I see where Mark Shuttleworth is going with Unity, and how it could help, I just dislike the interface.
<c_smith> but that's a topic that I should reserve for an Offtopic channel, eh?
<GridCube_> yep :)
<c_smith> last I tried using Xubuntu, there was one Thunar plugin I couldn't get to compile (the repos didn't have it) the plugin is Thunar Share, is it depricated.
<c_smith> *?
<c_smith> it's a plugin similar to what Nautilus has to share files over a network.
<GridCube_> it should be there if you install gvfs
<GridCube_> by defautl
<GridCube_> i don't really know why we don't ship gvfs by default tho :/
<GridCube_> in fact that plugin being there causes a few problems because thunar tries to locate network shares every time it opens for the first time, giving lots of errors like hanging for a minute and then openning like 3 windows :P
<c_smith> hmmmmm, I read the plugin I was trying to compile handled SMB,
#xubuntu 2012-02-07
<c_smith> hmmmm, that would be a problem
<GridCube_> this one does
<GridCube_> i mean thunar just does handle samba shares
<c_smith> is the plugin configurable?
<GridCube_> i don't know, i never used it
<c_smith> and I'm not just trying to access them, I need to set one up myself, as I'm the only one in my house who knows what a SMB share is.
<GridCube_> well, i have to go :) good luck
<GridCube_> !samba
<c_smith> cya
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<dgtlmoon> greets
<dgtlmoon> can i get a copy of someones sources.list from 11.10? i broke mine heh :)
<dgtlmoon> please :)
<dgtlmoon> xubuntu377,
<levitsky> ubottu ?
<levitsky> why don't you have ubottu?
<finny388> hello
<finny388> goodnight
<_pg_> anyone have problems creating truecrypt volumes under xubuntu 11.10?
<_pg_> or, you know- has anyone successfully done it?
<Unit193> What is your problem with it?
<Unit193> Errors?
<_pg_> it gets to 100% and then freezes the whole box. 3 times in a row
<_pg_> trying to create a TC container. not hidden. AES and R something 160 for the hash. 100, 80, 60GB all did the same thing. EXT3
<_pg_> im trying another one now, 30gb, ext4.
<_pg_> tc hangs, or the tc windows go blank, UI elements start to slow down, mouse moves but nothing clicks, and i have to force it down.
<_pg_> sometimes before the "enter an admin password" prompt. sometimes after
<Unit193> Try a smaller size....
<_pg_> oh hey the 30GB one worked.
<_pg_> here goes 50gbs ext4.
<_pg_> why is ext3 such a bitch in tc containers? coincidence?
<_pg_> if im creating tc containers in a encrypted install of xubuntu, the default way, through the installer, is that just too much crypto? is that why it hangs/fails maybe?
<_pg_> tc and flush-encryptfs are my top 2 in top
<Unit193> Could be slowing it down a bit, you could always try testing and see ;)
<_pg_> 200+ cpu btw the two of them whn making a tc container
<c_smith> what is the package that installs the Thunar share plugin?
<SilentDrgn> Good evening folks.
<ktwo> Hi, default i had rtl8192 in lsmod, but i need to use a custom compiled driver (8192cu). after reboot it will use rtl8192 , and i have to manually  -r
<ktwo> how can i change this to autoload the 8192cu instead of rtl8192
<Unit193> !blacklist |is this what you are looking for?
<ubottu> is this what you are looking for?: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<ktwo> ok thanks
<Orbital_sFear> anyone have a way to run the LMDE XFCE theme on xubuntu 12.04?
<Orbital_sFear> I think unity and gnome3 suck, so I need to change, not happy with kde's snail speed, and really don't want to jump ship off debian
<Unit193> Just find where they host the theme and put it in ~/.theme (or is it ~/.themes? I can never remember)
<Orbital_sFear> okay
<xuser1> how can i change user profile photo in xubuntu?
<Unit193> What version of Xubuntu?
<xuser1> 11.10
<Unit193> Take a jpg, put it in your home dir, and name it ".face" (for older versions, may still apply.)
<Unit193> Well...
<Orbital_sFear> does it have to be a jpg? can it be a png?
<Orbital_sFear> not to jump in the middle...
<Unit193> He's gone, feel free to :P
<Orbital_sFear> crashed his system
<xubuntu551> Hello
 * xubuntu551 is looking for help to inszall Xubuntu on a CF Card on a DELL D420 (slow harddisk)... has anybody ever tried this?
<xubuntu551> Vielleicht sogar auf deutsch?
<bazhang> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<xubuntu551> Thank you
<artao> say. can anyone recommend a GUI monitor calibration utility? i want to adjust gamma and color-cast .. and be able to save my settings on reboot
<xubuntu173> xubuntu 12.04 install
<baizon> indeed :)
<hobgoblin> 12.10 is more fun
<hobgoblin> :)
<baizon> 12.10 ... xfce 4.10, wayland 1.0
<baizon> yes indeed, will be fun
<hobgoblin> :)
 * hobgoblin will only be joining in on one machine - the other's will wait for the next lts ... 
<pjotter> Hi everybody. Is there anybody here who installed Photoshop under wine in Xubuntu? I tried several photoshop and wine versions, but they all seem to crash.
<TheSheep> pjotter: file a bug report at Adobe ;)
<TheSheep> pjotter: I think that photoshop does too much custom stuff to run on wine
<pjotter> I'll first try some things I just found on the web. Has something to do with the DLL's.
<pjotter> TheSheep: I have always run Photoshop under wine on Ubuntu without any problems.
<TheSheep> pjotter: there are also some problems with wacom tablets on wine
<TheSheep> pjotter: wine on ubuntu is exactly the same as on xubuntu
<TheSheep> pjotter: it's the same package in the same repository
<pjotter> Well, I just tried. Under Ubuntu 11.10 no problem. Xubuntu 11.10 -> does not work.
<TheSheep> pjotter: must be difference in configuration
<pjotter> Maybe it has somethnig to do with the way Xubuntu handles windows?
<pjotter> When I start Photoshop, it seems to hang. When I start clicking on the window and move my mouse a bit, sometimes it wil suddenly start to work. But most of the time, it hangs and I have to kill it.
<GridCube> pjotter, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=17
<pjotter> Oh, wow. I seem to have fixed the problem. Added some DLL's to wine did the trick. It now runs flawlessly. :)
<baizon> xD
<pjotter> Even my wacom works. Nice :)
<EvilResistance> whats the package name for the desktop environment runtime?  I dont want ot install Xubuntu but i do want to install the XFCE environment.
<TheSheep> EvilResistance: it's not a signle package
<TheSheep> single*
<TheSheep> EvilResistance: basically do 'apt-cache search xfce'
<EvilResistance> TheSheep, if i'm not mistaken, (when I installed KDE to test it), i only needed one of the package names in order to install, and the rest of the depends were included
 * EvilResistance points at aptitude
<pjotter> Well, guys. That's about it, I guess. Testing is complete. I have my videocard, my soundcard, my NAS, e-mail, internet and photoshop, all working now. So, I am ready to make the transition from Ubuntu to Xubuntu now. :D
<c_smith> hey, I'm trying to cennect an Acer Iconia Tab a100 to Xubuntu, I plugged it in and nothing popped up, and Gigolo shows nothing.
<newby> Hello, I have a problem regarding a booting from recovery partition with freedos after xubuntu has been removed
<newby> I have a recovery partition from my NTB manufacturer with freedos and reinstalation program
<newby> but after unistalling (deleting) xubuntu
<newby> the grub bootloader cannot boot from /dev/sda4 because it is looking for xubuntu. Is there any way to let grub know. that he must boot from /dev/sda4, where freedos is installed?
<newby> and if that cannot be solved, is there any way I can boot xubuntu with loading everything to rajm, so I can copy the recovery data to my USB stick?
<newby> *RAM
<newby> thanks in advance
<TheSheep> newby: you can boot from the cd or the usb key
<newby> was that a question?
<TheSheep> newby: no
<newby> OK, so you mean that I can boot freedos from the usb key?
<TheSheep> newby: it's also possible to tell grub to boot from other partition, but I don't know how to do it with grub2
<c_smith> hey, I'm trying to mount my Acer Iconia Tab A100 in Xubuntu, and the guide they give is of no help. can anyone here help?
<TheSheep> newby: you can boot xubuntu from an usb key
<newby> I have already done that
<newby> but I'm not sure how should 8I proceed from that point
<TheSheep> newby: what do you want to do exactly?
<newby> I've tried several tutorials for grub
<newby> I want to tell the grub to boot from /dev/sda4
<newby> and this recovery partition is hidden
<TheSheep> newby: xubuntu doesn't see it?
<newby> nope, unless I mount it with the mount command
<newby> however
<TheSheep> ah, then it's not hidden
<TheSheep> newby: what do you plan to do once you boot it?
<newby> when I've installed xubuntu, grub had sen this partition
<c_smith> I'll be waiting patiently for help
<newby> run the recovery program
<newby> and install the system that has been there
<newby> when I purchased the notebook
<TheSheep> newby: could you boot to that partition when you had xubuntu on it?
<newby> yeah, but the recovery program does'n t like the linux partitions
<TheSheep> c_smith: what are you trying to do exactly and how it is failing?
<c_smith> TheSheep, simple: mount it so I can put some music on it.
<TheSheep> c_smith: and how are you trying to do it and what is the error you are getting and at which point?
<TheSheep> c_smith: is the instruction you are following online somewhere?
<TheSheep> newby: by "doesn't like" do you mean that it refuses to run when they are present?
<newby> I'm trying to run the recovery program that is on /dev/sda4 and job of this program is to install the OEM windows 7 with drivers
<newby> yes
<newby> it likes only FAT32,NTFS partitions
<c_smith> no error, the thing just doesn't mount, follow http://www.acertabletforum.com/forum/acer-iconia-tab-general-discussions/129-connecting-via-usb-linux-ubuntu.html
<c_smith> ooops, wrong site, http://www.acertabletforum.com/forum/acer-iconia-tab-general-discussions/129-connecting-via-usb-linux-ubuntu.html
<c_smith> TheSheep, http://www.acertabletforum.com/forum/acer-iconia-tab-general-discussions/129-connecting-via-usb-linux-ubuntu.html
<TheSheep> c_smith: that's the same link :)
<TheSheep> c_smith: 3 times
<c_smith> ah, my bad, sorry
<c_smith> looked different in Firefox, strange
<c_smith> anywho, I followed that guide to a "T" and it doesn't mount.
<TheSheep> newby: if you can boot to freedos somehow, doing 'fdsik /mbr' will remove grub and install windows' bootloader instead
<c_smith> USB Debugging and everything.
<newby> with it
<newby> I can't because grub interfere
<TheSheep> newby: you don't have a cd with windows or something like that?
<newby> I do
<TheSheep> newby: you can boot that?
<newby> Yes.but this CD is an OEM installer of windows
<newby> It is Acer Recovery DVD
<newby> and when I boot that it erases everything
<newby> I know
<TheSheep> newby: and that's not what you want?
<TheSheep> newby: I thought you wanted to reinstall the system?
<newby> nope, because this DVD is for my desktop computer
<newby> Yes but I want to run recovery program for my notebook
<newby> and the manufacturer of the notebook is different
<TheSheep> can you just run the windows console from that cd without running the installer?
<newby> nope
<TheSheep> I remember you could do that back with windows 95 by pressing f8 when it booted
<newby> It is automnatic-one click recovery
<TheSheep> (sorry, 95 is my last windows)
<newby> automatic
<TheSheep> aww
<newby> But I can try something
<TheSheep> newby: I guess you could try learning how to boot that freedos with grub2, I don't really know, but you could also ask in #ubuntu or even in #grub
<newby> hmm
<TheSheep> newby: sorry for not being able to help
<newby> not at all
<newby> Can't xubuntu be installed on NTFS?
<newby> I have never tried that, but
<knome> or ##freedos?
<newby> It would help my case
<TheSheep> newby: it sort of can, it can create a large file in ntfs partition and create its own filesystem inside that file
<TheSheep> newby: but that's probably not what you want
<newby> that would help
<TheSheep> it wouldn't remove grub
<newby> I just need an NTFS partition
<newby> and the grub can boot /dev/sda4 afterwardsd
<TheSheep> newby: can't you just have a small ext4 partiion for xubuntu and the rest of the disk with ntfs partition for windows?
<TheSheep> newby: many users do that
<TheSheep> newby: you could even remove that ext4 parition later
<TheSheep> c_smith: so it shows in lsusb?
<TheSheep> c_smith: sorry for the delay
<c_smith> TheSheep, yes, it shows in lsusb
<TheSheep> c_smith: does it say anything in dmesg after your try to mount it?
<TheSheep> c_smith: wait, you try to make it mount automatically after connecting, yes?
<TheSheep> c_smith: did you try a manual mount command?
<c_smith> no, and I don't know how to manually mount.
<TheSheep> since the fstab line is: mtpfs     /media/a500     fuse     user,noauto,allow_other      0      0
<TheSheep> then the mount command would be:
<TheSheep> mount mtpfs -t fuse -o user,noauto,allow_other /media/a500
<TheSheep> actually
<TheSheep> skip the "-o user,noauto,allow_other"
<c_smith> oh, hey, the first command seemed to work!
<TheSheep> \o/
<c_smith> now to save the command.
<c_smith> thanks for your help
<c_smith> TheSheep, also, is there a way to use this command to automount the tablet?
<TheSheep> c_smith: it's probably something in thunar's configuration that makes it no show that mount point
<c_smith> ah, ok
<TheSheep> c_smith: but I could never figure out that part
<c_smith> ok, I'll be content with this.
<TheSheep> c_smith: btw, once you have it in fstab, just 'mount /media/a500' should work
<TheSheep> it will take all the other parameters from fstab
<c_smith> ah, ok, and this first time adds it to fstab?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> you added it as part of that tutorial
<c_smith> ah, ok
<c_smith> thanks again for your time and help with this.
<c_smith> going to try mounting the tablet with just the /media/a500 after it finishes copying.
<TheSheep> oh, and use 'umount' the same wait to unmount it
<c_smith> yeah, I've used umount before, frankly, I'm more comfortable use CLI :P
<c_smith> this tablet just mystified me on what was going on.
<c_smith> I've used Mount before, mainly to mount easier to use things.
<TheSheep> c_smith: I think you can tell it to run a certain command when a device is connected
<TheSheep> c_smith: in thunar's preferences
<TheSheep> c_smith: under advanced
<TheSheep> c_smith: except that that "tablet" is for graphic tablets like wacom
<c_smith> hmmmmm, interesting. not sure if your talking about a tablet used for graphic design and the sort or what.
<Newby> TheSheep: I've found a sollution
<Newby> I just reformatted the partitions to NTSC using gparted and because the bios has a bootloader built inside himself
<Newby> the restoration began
<Newby> I had to get to rid of the bootloader though
<Newby> grub I mean
<Newby> I have wiped mbr
<Newby> but thanks for help TheSheep, I really appreciate it
<Newby> :-)
<Newby> But I sill wonder....Is it really possible for the manufacturers of notebooks put a small bootloader inside bios, that checks for specific partition and it boots up only if there isn't any linux bootloader?
<TheSheep> newby: everything is possible
<Newby> I have never heard of bootloader, that has been built inside bios
<TheSheep> newby: where's will there's a way
<Newby> but apperaently that is the case, because when the bios starts it says: Press F9 to activate Recovery option, and when that is key pressed, it boots up the RECOVERY partition
<TheSheep> newby: heard of coreboot?
<Newby> nope
<TheSheep> it's an open source bios with bootloader
<TheSheep> but only works on some hardware
<Newby> I'm reding it
<Newby> reading
<TheSheep> so it's possible, just the manufacturers don't care
<Newby> don't care about what?
<TheSheep> linux
<TheSheep> or anything not shipped with their hardware, really
<literal_username> Hi all. I'm new here. I know Slackware and Arch pretty well, but the Debian-based world is a bit foreign to me. I'm setting up xubuntu on a netbook, and when I `apt-cache search htop` there are no results. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<TheSheep> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<literal_username> TheSheep: Thanks. That makes sense. I figured htop is common enough that it should be in one of the repos available by default, but maybe not. I'll investigate it.
<TheSheep> !info htop
<ubottu> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-4 (oneiric), package size 62 kB, installed size 216 kB
<TheSheep> it's in universe
<Newby> I'm out of luck with coreboot, My MB isn't supported
<Newby> which makes me sad.....but thank you for letting me know
<literal_username> TheSheep: So, I do indeed have the universe repo in use, which seems to be the default. I can successfully find htop using "Ubuntu Software Center". But neither apt-cache nor Synaptics shows any result for it.
<literal_username> TheSheep: Oh, wait, maybe I wasn't using it...
<literal_username> TheSheep: I have no idea. I clicked "Use This Source" in "Ubuntu Software Center" and entered my password. The button then became disabled, and... and... the app might be hung.
 * literal_username does not enjoy using graphical user interfaces.
<literal_username> So I don't trust what the "Software Sources" panel tells me. I want to edit sources.list. Fine. So I type `sudo -e /etc/apt/sources.list` and it launches nano. Is that the default editor? I have too much pride to use it. So I try launching vim. Synaptic says vim's installed, but typing it on the command line gives me instructions on which packages it can be found in. Frustrating! Why is vi not the default $EDITOR anyway?
<literal_username> `sudo apt-get install vim`: "Package vim is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source. E: Package 'vim' has no installation candidate" WOW. That's shocking stuff for a default Linux install of any flavor.
<knome> no, not really.
<knome> nano works perfectly well for most, and if you really want vim, it's not too hard either.
<knome> !info vim
<ubottu> vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2:7.3.154+hg~74503f6ee649-2ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 944 kB, installed size 1900 kB
<knome> !info vi
<ubottu> Package vi does not exist in oneiric
<literal_username> knome: Yes. It's vim. It should be available in the default install, or readily available to install otherwise. Who uses nano!?
<nanotube> literal_username: you must have something wrong with your sources. both htop and vim show up as available for me
<knome> many of our users.
<nanotube> and i haven't done anything with my sources.list to make it so...
<knome> literal_username, nano isn't bad, really.
<literal_username> knome: Notepad's pretty good too. You can use it with wine.
<knome> literal_username, please don't troll
<literal_username> knome: Sorry. I'm frustrated.
<knome> can you try to apt-get update first and see if you can install vim then?
<knome> might be something wrong with the servers, or sth
<literal_username> ok
<Unit193> It's in natty and oneiric main, easy to install (and for people that use it, should know how to do that)
<literal_username> Sorry about my bad mood. I thought the system was up-to-date. That's what Synaptic told me. I did `apt-get update` and it looks like that was all I needed.
<literal_username> knome: Thanks for your patient help.
<knome> np :)
<knome> brb, cooking requires my attention
<nanotube> literal_username: ah you did say you're not from debian-land... that explains your failure to run an apt-get update. :) well now you know.
<literal_username> nanotube: Indeed. I'm still not sure why that's not build into Synaptic though.
<literal_username> *built
<nanotube> hm well, some automatic updating of particular sources when user tries to install a package would probably be a good usability improvement. file an upstream bug report! :)
<literal_username> nanotube: Good advice. Will do.
<nanotube> :)
<knome> i'm sure this is considered, but why not.
<Dayofswords> I have a question, can the "other..." login option be used to log into a remote computer? I think either ubuntu or kubuntu has a remote computer option
<Newby> Goodbye everyone
<Newby> thank you for your help¨
<Newby> It's nice to see that linux(xubuntu) users are willing to help a newbie like me
#xubuntu 2012-02-08
<mikodo>  Can one use xcalib for inversion of open pages only? Here is the code for the whole desktop:  xcalib -invert -alter   Here is the manual:   http://postimage.org/image/lagaagvhf/
<RadiumCat> hello, xfce on my laptop does not use 100% CPU power when needed, and that makes the overall performance very sluggish. is there a tool i can use that can help me run the CPU at its optimum speed?
<RadiumCat> join #ubuntu
<RadiumCat> not much of a support channel?
<RadiumCat> up yours.
<sinedeviance> hi all! i am having a very strange problem where xubuntu does not want to remember my choice of default browser
<sinedeviance> i have also tried 'sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser' to force it, to no avail
<sinedeviance> i'm trying to set chromium-browser if that helps
<sinedeviance> Apparently it only works if I set Firefox as default. chromium-browser didn't show up in the list, so i added it manually.
<Unit193> sinedeviance: Does it help to go to Menu > Settings > Settings manager > Preferred Programs?
<sinedeviance> Unit193, it wasn't helping but i think i just figured out a workaround
<Unit193> Reminder there are gnome-www-browser, x-www-browser, and www-browser :P
<sinedeviance> okay, so if you go into Preferred Apps and manually set 'chromium-browser' to be default, THEN you open Chromium itself and tell it to NOT check if it default again, it seems to 'fix' the problem
<sinedeviance> so... apparently it's a chromium gnome3 settings issue
<sinedeviance> when chromium asks to be default and you click yes, something gets messed up
<sinedeviance> i'm gonna try this on my laptop and reboot it real quick. please hold :D
<sinedeviance> okay, laptop is rebooting. just an FYI, chromium-browser does not appear on the web browser list in Preferred Apps by default. you have to add it manually.
<Unit193> So Chromium doesn't show by default but.... Lynx does? XD
<sinedeviance> setting stuck!
<sinedeviance> so it worked
<sinedeviance> i rebooted xubuntu, opened XFCE menu, and clicked the Web Browser link. which then opened chromium as expect.
<sinedeviance> expected* even
<sinedeviance> Unit193, yes, and interestingly enough, Debian Sensible also shows up even though I do not have it installed :D
<Unit193> Well, that's good that you got it to work though
<sinedeviance> in any case, if anyone else has this issue with chrome/chromium, just tell them to click 'dont ask again' when chromium starts up, then set it manually in preferred apps
<sinedeviance> yeah thanks, it's been bugging me for days now D:
<sinedeviance> otherwise, i'm loving xubuntu 11.10. i think it should be linux of the year 2011.
<sinedeviance> if xubuntu 12.04 is half as good i'll happily upgrade
<Unit193> Upgrades don't always go well, but it's looking awesome already
<Unit193> You can try it now in a VM, but I don't quite recommend it for everyday use
<sinedeviance> yeah, it's still alpha
<sinedeviance> by the way, what music player do you use? gmusicbrowser isn't for me because i like syncing devices, but banshee isn't great either
<sinedeviance> i was thinking clementine, but then there's the whole 'kde libs' problem
<Unit193> Music *player* is VLC :P
<Unit193> I know someone that uses and likes that on Xubuntu
<sinedeviance> eh, vlc is better as a movie player inmo
<sinedeviance> also vlc runs on kde libs as well
<sinedeviance> it uses QT
<Unit193> Qt, yes
<Unit193> Plays MP3s fine
<sinedeviance> yeah but no library :D
<sinedeviance> also vlc cant sync devices to my knowledge
<Unit193> I don't need those ;)  Rhythmbox is what Ubuntu uses
<sinedeviance> welp, i'm gonna go eat. thanks for the help :D
<Unit193> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Unit193> Sure, have great food
<sinedeviance> thanks a lot :D
<blackarchan> can someone help me build an install xfce-settings v4.9 and xfce-panels v4.9?
<Unit193> Should be a readme in the download package, and I may recommend #xfce
<blackarchan> Unit193: tnx...i ask here to because im tryng on xubuntu 11.10 and it has a verry nice empty README
<carson_> anyone here?
<carson_> Anyone here?
<baizon> hi
<carson_> can deadbeef be installed on xubuntu?
<carson_> I can't find it in synaptic or terminal
<baizon> ehh
<Unit193> He likes to wait
<baizon> indeed
<cristian_> hello people!
<zhangsong> 刚开始 使用xubuntu
<zhangsong> 可以介绍一下吗
<zhangsong> how to use xubuntu
<xubuntu049> linux way magic... while i install xubuntu, i can write here and watch pages in internet .. i like it !
<wojtekwojtek> hi everyone! I've got a problem with Plymouth? Can anyone help?
<wojtekwojtek> hi
<holstein> wojtekwojtek: go for it... we are watching sproadically as volunteers, and will answer when/if we can help :)
<wojtekwojtek> thanks :)
<qpnaosc> hello
<qpnaosc> just wondering if anyone could help me with my dvd drive that I just installed
<qpnaosc> it was cannibalized from another computer, and now I don't think it's recognized
<qpnaosc> do I need a driver?
<xubuntu812> =)
<qpnaosc> :)
<qpnaosc> anyway, um, I think I might have figured something out
<qpnaosc> ttyl
<artao> good day :D ... I'm working on 'installing' some programs that weren't in Synaptic and don't really have any 'package' per say .. just precompiles binaries and their settings in their own folder structure ... .... is there a "correct" place to put these? Is it 'safe' to just use $HOME/bin ??
<Sysi> your home (and folders under it )is safest
<artao> cool. what i kinda thought
<artao> thx for confirmation and comforting ;p
<Kingsy> what do you guys use to capture video/audio from a webcam ?
<Kingsy> cheese is DREADFUL.. I am trying to capture a reasonably high resolution
<Kingsy> and vlc just doesnt work
<Kingsy> well vlc does work.. but it doesnt capture cam audio
<Kingsy> actually scrap that.. I got it working with ffmpeg but it doesnt capture audio either..
<likemindead> Did a rm -rf on my wisdom teeth yesterday. :-\
<TheSheep> likemindead: tell us more at #xubuntu-offtopic :)
#xubuntu 2012-02-09
<xujuan> buenas
<xujuan> soy nuevo alguien me podria ayudar con un problema?
<knome> !es | xujuan
<ubottu> xujuan: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #xubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter. Si nadie responde allí puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<brobri> Hello
<brobri> Just checking XChat out
<Butternubs> Hello
<knome> hullo
<Butternubs> Xubuntu is quite the excellent distribution
<knome> thanks, and good to hear you're enjoying it
<sancris> yup...indeed it is
<Butternubs> Really the best I've tried recently
<Butternubs> before this year, I used slackware back in 05 or something and haven't used linux since
<itsadante> would anyone here have experience with jetway motherboards?
<itsadante> i'm trying to install xubuntu and my screen is totally out of whack
<itsadante> anyone?
<BezNalogov> Hello. I have installed xubuntu. The strange thing is that after I log in I get a black screen with a terminal screen. No desktop. How can I solve this?
<Kaapa> hello - how can I configure my laptop to automatically switch from ondemand to powersave while on battery?
<ThePendulum> Hello there
<Fudge> hi
<Fudge> whats the command to unmute sound? is it alsactl set-sink-volume 100 100 or something like that
<TVasEyes> Fudge: I use alsamixer from a console or xterm and manage settings visually  (is a ncurses frontend), then use alsactl store to make settings permanent.
<Fudge> hey TVasEyes , i use that too but i'm figuring out a command  for when sound is muted since i use text to speech and would have no way of knowing what is happening
<TVasEyes> ah, ok. sorry.
<Fudge> ah pacmd set-sink-volume 0 100%
<TVasEyes> :)
<Fudge> no need to be sorry its  a good suggestion :D
<TVasEyes> glad you found it though.
<Fudge> grep'd logs, now to read up on that man page, i really wanna try the daily of xubuntu coz i like xfce but have never been able to get it to work that great with gnome-orca unless you basically use all the apps you would normally use in a gnome desktop
<lordjj> Hi. I have a primary partition holding a windows, and an extended partition with 6 logical partitions inside it, 3 of which are /, /home, and swap for an existing distro. I want to set up a new distro with only a /, and swap. What's the best course of action? Creating a new primary partition for the new distro's /? And if I do so, can I share the swap of the existing distro? Or should I make a logical partition for the new distro inside the extended partit
<lordjj> ion?
<Fudge> well u can share swaps yes, only one OS will use it at any one time
<lordjj> If I set up the new distro on a new primary partition (say sda3), can it access the swap partition that's in the extended partition (sda7)?
<TVasEyes> yes.
<Fudge> you will notice when you are on the live cd that it will use your swap as well
<lordjj> They don't have to be inside the same primary/extended partition then, if I understand correctly.
<TVasEyes> not even on the same hard drive.
<lordjj> Ok, thanks.
<lordjj> I understand windows needs its own primary partition
<Fudge> you could always shrink an existing partition within your extended and use the space for your new OS on a /
<lordjj> The same is not true for having multiplr distros?
<Fudge> some BSD flavours require primary
<TVasEyes> for instance lordjj, I've /boot in a primary and / and swap in logical partitions.
<lordjj> Ah, alright.
<Fudge> i have wondered if you could install windows ot a primary then use gparted to move it into a logical and tell grub where it is, if it would work
<TVasEyes> no idea, sounds dicey.  (I got rid of my last Win XP a couple of weeks ago :) )
<lordjj> hm
<lordjj> Any advantage to having the new distro's / on its own primary partition? Performance, or anything?
<TVasEyes> Fudge: wouldn't try though since C: drive is first partition on first hd, I think
<TVasEyes> should make little difference lordjj, the distinction is largely historical.
<Fudge> i could always dd a windows machien and throw it at a linux machine and see what happens, even though it would have a hissy fit with the hardware and basically not work
<Fudge> i'm told even wubi ubuntu still runs as good as native
<TVasEyes> yes, "Windows Advantage has detected ...."  :)
<lordjj> I tried wubi once, it got corrupted after a power failure
<Fudge> :D bbs booting xubuntu precise
<TVasEyes> lordjj: you could install new distro(s) as virtual machines on existing system.
<TVasEyes> I really rate working with VirtualBox.
<lordjj> Yes, I understand, but I'm aiming for a full install.
<TVasEyes> ok.
<lordjj> I supposed I'll default to ext4. Anyone recommends ReiserFS?
<baizon> not me :)
<baizon> btrfs :)
<TVasEyes> I use journaled FS only for /home and for my database partition. / and /boot are largely static, so ext2 is fine.
<baizon> but its not solid stable :D
<lordjj> This discourages me baizon "Warning: Btrfs has not yet implemented a fsck utility. The filesystem cannot be repaired if corruption occurs."
<baizon> yes thats what i ment in my last line :)
<Sysi> ext4 is solid and fast enough
<lordjj> do you consider /var static though?
<baizon> Sysi: agree
<Sysi> you want ssd anyway
<baizon> i use ext4 for all my partitions
<baizon> ext4 is optimized for ssd, am i right Sysi ?
<Sysi> not really
<baizon> :(
<baizon> but its the best file system
<Sysi> not reallywell, TRIM might be ext4 only
<baizon> if not then i have to research
<baizon> cause im planning to buy a ssd in the next month
<lordjj> I'm a bit concerned about what Grub will show me after I install the new distro. I suppose that's always a simple fix though.
<phillipmaloney> what do you expect grub to show you?
<lordjj> Well I had it where Grub had 2 linux entries that pointed to the same newly isntalled distro once
<phillipmaloney> thats odd
<Fudge> ok guys maybe someone can give me some really simple info on xubuntu how it boots
<Fudge> since i cant really see what's happening on the screen, can someone fil me in on what happens
<Fudge> is it like ubuntu, boots into a live desktop?
<Fudge> at the boot screen does f5 still have accessibility boot options, f5, choosen language then screen reader is # 3 etc
<Fudge> if anyone has a live image they could boot from to tell me that would be really helpful :)
 * metasansana pulls out the boot usb
<metasansana> Fudge: give me a second
<Fudge> :D thanks
<metasansana> crap I forgot I put Debian on this thing
<metasansana> Ill have to reconnect my dvd drive
<Fudge> ahahah loL its all good
<Fudge> the xubuntu installation guide says The installation process for Xubuntu is basically the same as for Ubuntu. Please refer to the Ubuntu Installation Guide for more information.
<Fudge> which tells me that hopefully the new accessibility method from oneiric pushing control S when you hear the drums sound should activate accessibility, not sure for xubuntu though since gnome-orca i believe is not part of the iamge
<Fudge> image, maybe they shoudl fork it to zoo-orca loL
<metasansana> :/
<metasansana> you mean ctrl+s at log in
<metasansana> ?
<metasansana> or at boot time ?
<Fudge> when the desktop loads on live cd
<metasansana> well xubuntu is xfce
<Fudge> i think it is the same as the boot otion pushing f5 and choosing language, the accessibility you want and then proceeding that way
<Fudge> yep i know
<Fudge> all i could see is a box coming up when i hit enter and going away again after hitting enter again, loop.
<metasansana> ok let me check
<metasansana> I am on 11.10 btw
<Fudge> okey
<Fudge> not finding much joy on google
 * Fudge yawns
<Fudge> ill poke head in morn mate :D
<metasansana> meh
<cYmen> I have super+l set as shortcut for xflock4 in my keyboard shortcuts
<cYmen> it doesn't work
<cYmen> from experience I would say it works if I set it again now but stops working after reboot
<cYmen> any suggestsion?
<cYmen> suggestions
<lordjj> isn't there a file in your home to set keyboard shortcuts?
<cYmen> uh...I don't know? :)
<lordjj> You're setting them in ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-keyboard-shortcuts.xml ?
<cYmen> No, I'm setting them using the settings manager....
<lordjj> You can check out that file with a text editor.
<cYmen> ...but it's in there.
<baizon> a quick question, there is a package unity-2d-launcher. Is it possible to integrate it into xubuntu?
<cYmen> lordjj: That configuration file also says that super+e should launch thunar but that doesn't work either. What should I do?
<junglejim> hi - Google around but could not find an answer. How do I connect to windows share from xubuntu?
<lordjj> Don't know beyond that cYmen
<GridCube> !gvfs
<GridCube> !info gvfs | install this junglejim
<ubottu> install this junglejim: gvfs (source: gvfs): userspace virtual filesystem - server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.10.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 327 kB, installed size 1096 kB
<Sysi> gvfs-backends actually, then use gigolo or ctrl L in thunar
<GridCube> oh correct... i always forget about the backends part :(
<Sysi> cYmen: do you have xfce4-settings-helper running
<cYmen> Sysi: don't know what is that?
<junglejim> okay .. installed ... now using ctrl L in thunar - but what is the format for 192.168.2.1 and H_Shared
<cYmen> Sysi: ps says I do
<cYmen> xfce4-settings-helper --display :0.0 --sm-client-id 23c3f0ee2-fc95-422d-bbbc-1e5e51ea7ca8
<Sysi> hotkey daemon
<Sysi> ps -e | grep settings
<junglejim> GridCube: Installed gvfs but not sure of the format for ctrl l in thunar
<GridCube> !info gvfs-backends
<ubottu> gvfs-backends (source: gvfs): userspace virtual filesystem - backends. In component main, is optional. Version 1.10.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 343 kB, installed size 1168 kB
<GridCube> junglejim, ^^^^
<GridCube> i forgot about the backends part, as Sysi_ pointed out
<junglejim> GrideCube: Thanks - installed it. When I click CTRL L in thunar, it asks to open a location. How do I specify my windows machine and share name?
<lordjj> cYmen said: Sysi: ps says I do  (just in case Sysi didn't see that when he got disconnected :) )
<junglejim> GridCube: Thanks - installed it. When I click CTRL L in thunar, it asks to open a location. How do I specify my windows machine and share name?
<cYmen> lordjj: ah, thanks! I have joins/quits on ignore. :)
<Sysi> ah, I reconnected when lag hit 90s
<GridCube> junglejim, use gigolo first? i don't know never used it :P
<Sysi> gigolo is nice gui, you can also check thunar help from net
<junglejim> gigolo worked thanks ... thunar would not let me click ok ... I'll browse for some thunar help. Thanks GridCube and Sysi
<Sysi> np
<xujuan> buenas
<xujuan> como va todo
<XartaoX> 'mornin'
<GridCube> !es | xujuan bien pero...
<ubottu> xujuan bien pero...: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #xubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter. Si nadie responde allí puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<XartaoX> can anyone recommend a GOOD IRC client? now using xchat ... i'd really like one where i can drag-n-drop re-order the tabs of channels i have open
<XartaoX> SO MANY CHOICES!
<XartaoX> XD
<XartaoX> i likez options, but criminey!!!
<GridCube> XartaoX, on xchat, uncheck "sort channel names by alphabetical order", then you can sort them as you please
<XartaoX> it IZ unchecked
<GridCube> oh, well, enjoy testing other irc clients :P
<XartaoX> lolz
<XartaoX> fair nuf i guess
<XartaoX> i also find, with XChat, that no matter WHAT colors I customize, whatever I type shows up grey in the channel
<GridCube> oh, what YOU type is shown to YOU grey, for the rest its how you meant it
<XartaoX> i see
<GridCube> OH, no, i lied, it does not
<XartaoX> i see
<GridCube> it does show colors, but i can't use them in this channels
<GridCube> colors are against the rules :P
<XartaoX> i just want classic black background, what I've said gree, what others say red
<XartaoX> *green
<GridCube> oh, that can be fixed rather easy
<XartaoX> i'm listening :)
<GridCube> >configuration >preferences >colors
<GridCube> :P
<XartaoX> under $HOME? or somewhere in /usr/???
<XartaoX> err wait .. u mean IN the program, not text config
<XartaoX> ja
<GridCube> indeed
<XartaoX> you see ... it seems no matter WHICH colors i set, it doesn't affect what I've typed
<GridCube> thats one of the colors
<XartaoX> nope
<XartaoX> GAH!!!
<XartaoX> oh never mind
<XartaoX> i found it
<XartaoX> i guess it wasn't grey, it was dark blueish something
<XartaoX> sorry
<XartaoX> and thx
<GridCube> np
<XartaoX> ... still can't drag-reorder my tabs tho
<XartaoX> oh well
<GridCube> XartaoX, did you restarted xchat after uncheckig?
<XartaoX> it was already unchecked when i started it
<GridCube> oh
<XartaoX> however, i have to restart due to some color settings i just made, so we'll see after that
<XartaoX> brb
<XartaoX> nope. still no dragging tabs about
<GridCube> XartaoX, i suppose you will be hapier on #xchat :P
<XartaoX> aha
<XartaoX> there's a #channel for everything, eh XD
<XartaoX> thx
<GridCube> probably :P
<GridCube> they know xchat magic
<tejaswidp> Why are lex and yacc installed by default (along with flex and bison)? Are there applications which use these programs?
<hobgoblin> no music players working in 12.04 - anyone got the same issue - all updated to current
<Sysi> hobgoblin: gsyreamer-plugins installed? (bad, ugly ffmpeg)
<hobgoblin> Sysi: yea - all was working fine till last night :)
<hobgoblin> I think that it might be a gstreamer update - bad I think
<hobgoblin> good job I keep 3 machines in different states of update
<Sysi> what's exactly broken? or how
<hobgoblin> I have clementine, gmusicbrowser, parole - start it playing - they don't start playing
<hobgoblin> then they appear to hang
<hobgoblin> just looked at the laptop - there were updates for both the good and the bad queued - guessing it's to do with that
<hobgoblin> just updating the lappy - see if it breaks the same :)
<Sysi> have you tried rebooting?
<hobgoblin> more than once ... just waiting for the laptop to finish then at least I can say it's not just this machine
<hobgoblin> then I guess a bug report :)
<hobgoblin> Sysi: yep - fail - but slightly different, first track plays ok then when it goes to the next one it hangs
<cYmen> Sysi: What
<cYmen> Sysi: What were you going to say about xfce4-settings-helper?
<Sysi> it's xfce:s hotkey daemon
<Sysi> do you use compiz? I think it could mess things up too
<mongy> wish my media keys worked.  well volume does, but next/prev/play/pause track and eject don't
<Sysi> enable gnome services in settings -> sessions and startup
<mongy> hmmm
<Sysi> sudo apt-get --no-install-recommends install gnome-settings-daemon
<mongy> tried that out once, and onboard loaded, but apart from that I never really saw anything else happening.. did not think to try the keys
<hobgoblin> Sysi: well no idea what's up - but I've reported it against audacious/parole/gmusicbroswer - I suspect one would have done and the others are dupes though - thanks for help
<hobgoblin> I've had a few other people check in ubuntu - no problems
<lordjj> 40GB for / (including home and everything) should be enough (knowing that I store all my media on other partitions) right?
<hobgoblin> I'd say so
<SpiKe_Spiegel> It's ok, I personnally use 20 GiB for / , so it lets you 20 GiB for /home
<hobgoblin> my / is about 16GB - use about 9Gb - but most of my data is music and that lives elsewhere
<lordjj> I'm just gonna put it all in one partition
<hobgoblin> it'll be fine
<lordjj> Yeah my current install is only using 9.5 GB. I wonder if 40GB is too much now :p
<hobgoblin> I stopped using a seperate /home long ago
<lordjj> I used to at first, but I'd always fill it up, and end up having unused GBs in the / partition
<hobgoblin> If all your data is elsewhere then I would think that 40 is too much - depends what you intend to do and install I giuess
<lordjj> I usually store my stuff elsewhere.
<hobgoblin> lordjj: I stopped once I started using other drives for data - seemed pointless, if I wanted I could just symlink - but as it is moutning in /mnt suits me fine
<lordjj> I might experiment with DEs though, not sure how big those can get
<hobgoblin> mmm - you want me to have a look?
<lordjj> Sure
<hobgoblin> ubuntu - 96Mb, kubuntu - 375Mb - other *boxes won't be much at all
<lordjj> hm, there's enough space then
<lordjj> Maybe I'll go 30GB
<hobgoblin> you can always remove them - as long as you actually remove not just the *-desktop package
<lordjj> Yeah, i'd have to find 'em ony by one
<lordjj> *one by one
<hobgoblin> nope
<hobgoblin> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<hobgoblin> long command - but it is only one, though if you have any oddities installed they might need resintalling
<lordjj> Ah, handy
<hobgoblin> indeed it is :)
<lordjj> I'm thinking of just using blackbox
<lordjj> It's amazing to login so fast
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> not used that - have used fluxbox in the past - liked that
<lordjj> What happens when I install gtk and kde applications though? They'd download gtk & kde libraries?
<lordjj> Fluxbox and blackbox seem very similar
<hobgoblin> lordjj: see the difference between installing ubuntu and kubuntu above :)
<MsPelled> greetings.  newbie here.
<GridCube> grettins newby MsPelled :)
<MsPelled> If anybody friendly wants to point me at how to fix my catfish app, I'd be eternally grateful.  Just doesn't respond.
<MsPelled> hi grid
<GridCube> !details | MsPelled
<ubottu> MsPelled: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<MsPelled> ah, okay, thanks for your patience
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> also
<GridCube> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<MsPelled> *listening*
<MsPelled> lol
<MsPelled> okay, recently, catfish is greyed out.  clicking on it does absolutely nothing (not even sitting on the couch...).  tried uninstalling and reinstalling.  didn't change anything
<MsPelled> like I said - complete newbie
<MsPelled> end-user loser.  :/
<MsPelled> but an eager learner...!
<GridCube> MsPelled: run it from a terminal
<XartaoX> Hey. Wondering what sort of 'hit' windows apps get when running under Wine?
<GridCube> MsPelled: run it from a terminal and paste what it says to a pastebin
<GridCube> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Sebastien> GridCube: Using Copy/Paste is easy, it saves you time and efforts to share doccuments, scripts, and other kind of text. We DO encourage to use this feature, simply not in here. This chat room is not a pastebin. Please use www.pastebin.com to copy/paste if its more then 3 lines. Thank you. (failure to comply may result in a kick/ban from the channel ops)
<Sebastien> [This information is sent as a courtesy, feel free to notify me for removal in #xubuntu]
<GridCube> XartaoX: what do you mean by 'hit'
<XartaoX> performance
<GridCube> http://appdb.winehq.org/
<MsPelled> GridCube: thanks for the info.  I think I need an even more primitive bootcamp on how to use ubuntu generally.
<MsPelled> awesome idea, but sooooo unintuitive
<GridCube> XartaoX: ^^^^^ there you get info on how some apps behave on wine
<MsPelled> I think I have to go back to a stupid corporate OS.  Sigh.
<XartaoX> there's some astronomy apps i kinda need .. altho there are native linux alternatives, or stuff i can compile
<GridCube> MsPelled: :P its not unintuitive if you use linux for a few months, using the terminal is always better :D
<XartaoX> steam, eh? hmmmm .... perhaps I can play X3: Reunion on this box after all
<GridCube> XartaoX: check here http://appdb.winehq.org/
<GridCube> :)
<MsPelled> I've actually been using linux for a year or so, but only the surface stuff. now that something is wrong, I realize how little I know...
<XartaoX> thx
<MsPelled> p.s. been at LEAST ten years since I used IRC, too!  This is a last-ditch attempt
<GridCube> MsPelled: thats actually pretty cool, it means *buntu people is doing stuff right :P
<XartaoX> looks like i'm installing Wine today .... .... BUT THIS IS SUPPOSED TO BE A WORKSTATION, NOT FOR GAMES!!
 * XartaoX apologizes for the yelling
<MsPelled> lol xartaox
<MsPelled> work/play - where's the line, after all??
<GridCube> XartaoX: :P you could scream and offtopic
<GridCube> s/and/in/
<mongy> MsPelled, open a terminal and type catfish, then left click select the output and right click copy.  then goto paste.ubuntu.com and paste in there and then copy  paste the link it gives you.
<XartaoX> oh dear. Oblivion too ... Xd
<MsPelled> mongy: tx so much.  output = "RuntimeError: Bad magic number in .pyc file"
<GridCube> thats everithing it outputs MsPelled ?
<MsPelled> yep, that's it, Grid
<mongy> fffhmm
<MsPelled> and thanks Mongy for letting me know wth a pastebin is!
<MsPelled> < --- is a fast learner, but woefully uninformed
<mongy> and what does /usr/bin/catfish do
<MsPelled> in terminal?
<mongy> yes
<MsPelled> same output - bad magic number, etc
<MsPelled> give it to me, straight, doc.
<MsPelled> is it terminal?
<MsPelled> bwahahahaha...sorry, cracked meself up with a pun
<MsPelled> seriously, I dunno what's wrong
<MsPelled> hell, I dunno what's right.
<mongy> what version are you using?
<MsPelled> cept that catfish sits on the couch all day
<MsPelled> ummm...how do I find out which version I'm using?
<MsPelled> xfce 4.8
<MsPelled> does that help?
<GridCube> catfish --version
<GridCube> on a terminal
<MsPelled> oh.  sorry.
<mongy> is your xubuntu an upgrade?
<MsPelled> mongy: not sure what you're asking
<mongy> hmm
<MsPelled> this is an old laptop that I resurrected with ubuntu rather than going out and buying something from The Man.  :/
<GridCube> he asks if its a clean install or you did a software center updaet
<mongy> sudo apt-get remove --purge catfish
<MsPelled> oh....yes, clean install
<mongy> sudo apt-get clean
<mongy> sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install catfish
<MsPelled> removing catfish now
<mongy> in fact.... just to be sure,  stick a sudo rm /usr/share/catfish -rf after the clean
<Myrtti> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Sebastien> Myrtti: Using Copy/Paste is easy, it saves you time and efforts to share doccuments, scripts, and other kind of text. We DO encourage to use this feature, simply not in here. This chat room is not a pastebin. Please use www.pastebin.com to copy/paste if its more then 3 lines. Thank you. (failure to comply may result in a kick/ban from the channel ops)
<Sebastien> [This information is sent as a courtesy, feel free to notify me for removal in #xubuntu]
<GridCube> D:
<MsPelled> removed, cleaned, -rf'd, installed.
<GridCube> mongy:  dont you ever say that again
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> not on an open channel
<pangolin> Sebastien: please disable that script for Ubuntu channels and please ask permission before enabling any talking scripts in the future
<MsPelled> *stares stupidly* what did mongy say?
<mongy> what?
<Pici> Sebastien: in ubuntu channels that is.
<MsPelled> should I be blushing??
<pangolin> right
<GridCube> !rm
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<MsPelled> tx, ubottu - got the link
<mongy> and what if that file is a problem and it's not removed by apt?  then what
<GridCube> MsPelled: to delete files use a file manager, try to never use a terminal to do rm its VERY VERY DANGEROUS TO USE IT
<XartaoX> yet another query from me: I'll be around now and then 'til I get up to speed here =]
<XartaoX> can anyone direct me to some help with applying seperate ICC profiles to each monitor in my dual-head setup?
<MsPelled> gridcube: too late?
<MsPelled> eep.
<XartaoX> i've created a profile for each monitor already, using LProf
<mongy> ok then.   try and run it then
<GridCube> MsPelled: ok, but you could pretty much do a lot more of harm doing it than anything you actually had
<MsPelled> will read some more before I screw up more files... and maybe that's why catfish is acting silly?  did I screw it up??
<GridCube> nah
<GridCube> MsPelled: catfish depends on python, and its version number, and md5 number does not coincide with what you have, so its saying "lol this is not what i know is safe to run so i wont run it"
<GridCube> you see, if you google your error its a pretty common one
<MsPelled> Ohhhhh. I think I know what I did!  I had to install TextSTAT - which needed an older version of Python
<MsPelled> so there's a mismatch
<GridCube> there you have it
<MsPelled> grid, I tried to google this, but didn't find anything
<MsPelled> so ... fixing python is key?
<GridCube> indeed
<MsPelled> ahhh.
<MsPelled> *runs off to research "how to unscrew-up Python" on google.
<GridCube> MsPelled: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=%22RuntimeError%3A+Bad+magic+number+in+.pyc+file%22
<MsPelled> LOL @ lmgtfy.  Very insulting
<MsPelled> < -- not an idiot, just new! ;)
<GridCube> :P its just a joke
<MsPelled> < -- and grateful, even for tongue-in-cheek help!
<GridCube> MsPelled: use /me
<mongy> MsPelled, you seem quite capable, as you were aware of the python downgrade
<ThePendulum> Greetings
<ThePendulum> How do I set <Alt>Print as an Application Shortcut? It accepts either <Alt> or another key, but not <Alt> i.c.w. another key
#xubuntu 2012-02-10
<Fudge> metasansana  i got vmplayer working again so have aa vm up
<metasansana> ok
<metasansana> Fudge: did you see my replies earlier?
<metasansana> I was not aware I wen offline
<Fudge> i did too for an hour when i went
<Fudge> think i missed them
<metasansana> oh ok
<Fudge> not in logs under your nick, did you have an alt one?
<metasansana> I could not use any of the accessibility options
<metasansana> nope
<Fudge> mm
<metasansana> I couldn't click the buttons on the top right of the login screen either
<Fudge> maybe i will ahve to try installing xubuntu-desktop on here and running startx with .xinitrc etc on a ubuntu see if having the gnome stuff helps
<Fudge> thanx for trying
<Fudge> charlie` usually knows all these things but i havnt seen him round
<metasansana> np
<Fudge> guess i shoudl stop zsyncing daily images of xubuntu :( sniff sniff
<metasansana> well if your not testing, looking for bugs etc
<metasansana> ..
<metasansana> are you running the vms on a remote machine?
<Fudge> nah this one im on now
<Fudge> well my irssi is on my server in screen but i have an am3 8150 i recently built
<Fudge> nice to be able to assign half your resources 8 gig ram 4 cpu cores
<metasansana> the 64bit life
<MrNaz> how often does the cron daemon refresh the crontab file?
<TVasEyes> MrNaz: never.  the crontab is read once every minute by defualt.
<TVasEyes> default*
<MrNaz> every minute hey
<MrNaz> so me rebooting every time i change the cron tab to ensure it is being read is a tad unnecessary hehe
<TVasEyes> corect. :)
<TVasEyes> correct*
<MrNaz> i am having difficulty getting my cron job to work
<MrNaz> running xubuntu 10.10
<TVasEyes> sheesh can't type tonight...
<TVasEyes> recommend you read cron(8) and crontab(5)
<MrNaz> the line i have is:     49 12 * * 5 /home/ymatv/khutba &> /home/ymatv/log
<MrNaz> its friday, and 12:49 came and went and i dont have either the expected output file from the script, or a log file
<MrNaz> i've read quite a few manpages and forum posts on cron... i'm sure i'm missing something simple, but i dont know what it could be
<MrNaz> i need to run this script with root privs, as it contains a sudo command, so i ran    sudo crontab -e
<MrNaz> and then added that line to the end, and completed the file with an empty line
<MrNaz> but still no cheese
<TVasEyes> I'd write   49 12 * * 5 /home/ymatv/khutba > /home/ymatv/log 2>&1
<MrNaz> i want the log appended, not clobbered, so >>
<MrNaz> but yea
<MrNaz> would that be the reason its not running?
<TVasEyes> off the top of my head, I struggle with &>  but will have a look in man bash now. :)
<MrNaz> never mind ive switched to your syntax
<MrNaz> set for 12:55 lets see if it runs
 * MrNaz waits...
<MrNaz> nope
<MrNaz> no go
<TVasEyes> ah, ok, apparently &> is different idiom for 2>&1
<MrNaz> ok well neither seem to work
<MrNaz> ive set it for 3 minutes ahead... lets see
<TVasEyes> in that case,   49 12 * * 5 /home/ymatv/khutba >> /home/ymatv/log    to append. just checked, (and oops) my crontab doesn't actually redirect stderr
<TVasEyes> hm,  s/crontab/crontab entry/
<MrNaz> hmm
<MrNaz> mine does
<MrNaz> it *seems* to be working
<MrNaz> except that the file that the khutba script is supposed to generate doesn't appear
<MrNaz> if i run     sudo crontab -e     as the command to edit the crontab, the scripts get run as root, right?
<TVasEyes> not necessarily.
<TVasEyes> every user, including user root, has theirt own crontab
<TVasEyes> and cron daemon collects them
<TVasEyes> -e will invoke EDITOR/VISUAL
<TVasEyes> ie your preferred editor
<MrNaz> ok, so how do i ensure that the command gets added to the root's crontab?
<TVasEyes> log in as root (no, that's frowned upon here)...  sudo cron -e  ?
<MrNaz> i dont even know how to log in as root...
<MrNaz> i was thinking of adding a line to /etc/crontab ... that file seems to specify the user as well
<TVasEyes> but you can run sudo  command?
<MrNaz> i can run sudo command
<MrNaz> however, if the sudo is part of a cron job, won't it fail due to not supplying the password?
<TVasEyes> this is about you being able to edit the respective file, once the crontab contains the entry it's just another job.
<MrNaz> isnt that a security hole?
<MrNaz> if a normal user can add a sudo command to their crontab and have it run, doesn't that give them a vector for priv escalation?
<TVasEyes> I'm fairly new to xubuntu myself though and my slackware does not have the /etc/crontab file.
<MrNaz> i was thinking of just putting debian on this box and sidestepping all this no root access nonsense
<TVasEyes> you can just run cron -e and have a crontab for YOU, if your script does not need privileges.
<MrNaz> but it does
<MrNaz> the script grabs input from /dev/fw0 and that needs root
<TVasEyes> I was just going to ask. :)
<MrNaz> heh
<MrNaz> this seems to much harder than it needs to be...
<TVasEyes> anyway, /etc/crontab does look like the correct file for xubuntu.
<TVasEyes> if you need root
<MrNaz> is there anything wrong with just adding a line to /etc/crontab specifying the root user?
<MrNaz> ok cool
<MrNaz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto   <-- this article lead me to believe that simply running    sudo crontab -e    would add it to the root user's crontab... that didn't seem right, but the internet doesn't lie...
<TVasEyes> oh, my bad. <TVasEyes> ...  sudo cron -e  ?    yes, should have been sudo crontab -e    sorry.
<MrNaz> yep i picked up on that already... i never did cron -e
<MrNaz> ok ive added it to /etc/crontab
<MrNaz> if it doesnt work now i'm going to cry
<TVasEyes> :)
<MrNaz> command will execute in t minus 2 minutes...
<MrNaz> i feel like im in one of those sci fi movies where the space station is going to self destruct
<TVasEyes> :o
<TVasEyes> boom??
<MrNaz> sort of
<MrNaz> the log file appears
<MrNaz> but no DV file
<MrNaz> i'll go try it with the camera connected
<MrNaz> (without the cam it should still spit a 0 byte file)
<MrNaz> either way
<MrNaz> i have to go now
<TVasEyes> later.
<MrNaz> thank you very much for your assistance, you've been most helpful
<MrNaz> i shall remember you in my memoirs
<TVasEyes> lol  good luck with your camera.
<Afdal> Hello
<Afdal> Not sure if this is the best channel for Xubuntu install help
<holstein> i doubt you find a better one... whats up?
<Afdal> Okay :3
<Afdal> Well basically, Gparted is being retarded
<Afdal> I'm on a live install right now
<Afdal> Trying to sort this out
<Afdal> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2785467/blurf.png
<Afdal> Anyway, I have a RAID0 setup with Windows XP on one partition
<Afdal> And I'm trying to specify my own partition size for a concurrent Xubuntu partition
<Afdal> But I keep getting this infuriating error
<holstein> Afdal: looks like you just need to specify the partition types
<holstein> you can also just make some space and let the installer use the empty space
<Afdal> But they are specified
<Afdal> Aren't they?
<holstein> Afdal: not for the installer though
<holstein> or thats what im assuming
<Afdal> I don't get it
<holstein> under "mount point"
<Afdal> What should I put under mount point?
<holstein> you need / and you want swap
<Afdal>  /swap or just swap?
<holstein> not following
<Afdal> Uh
<holstein> i think its a selection thing though
<holstein> i dont think you need to manually specify
<holstein> you just click on the "swap" or whatever
<Afdal> Actually you can't specify the mount point for the swap partition
<holstein> Afdal: fine
<Afdal> Did you see that screenshot I posted?
<holstein> hopefully it'll just use it then
<holstein> and it should
<Afdal> So what do I change ext4 to then?
<holstein> Afdal: yup
<holstein> Afdal: thats /
<Afdal> the mount point, that is
<holstein> you need to have that at least
<Afdal>  / or /root/ ?
<holstein> ?
<Afdal> okay, lemme try that real quick
<holstein>  /
<Afdal> Yay
<Afdal> Hopefully that's all there was to it
<Afdal> When I tried the automatic installer earlier though
<Afdal> I ran into this error where it couldn't install the boot loader at the end of it
<Afdal> Hopefully that doesn't happen again
<holstein> just let it finish if it does, and troubleshoot from there
<Afdal> While I'm waiting
<Afdal> Do you know if there's anything like Microsoft Intellitype for Linux?
<holstein> whats it do?
<Afdal> I have this Microsoft keyboard that needs it for a few features
<Afdal> Like macros and modes
<holstein> sure
<Afdal> Oh and my media keys don't work without it
<Afdal> No wait I take that back
<Afdal> just the macros and modes
<holstein> i mean, ideally... just purchase things from now on that work with linux... but you can get that working
<Afdal> lol
<Afdal> But I love this keyboard :3
<Afdal> Yep, ran into the error again
<Afdal> Let me screencap it this time
<holstein> the error?
<holstein> the grub error?
<Afdal> Yeah
<holstein> you can try #ubuntu as well for that
<holstein> you can also try other boot loaders
<holstein> im not sure what of your raid will need to be worked around
<Afdal> Executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed.
<Afdal> Fatal error
<Afdal> I think the problem is it's defaulting to that /dev/sda partition for the boot loader
<Afdal> But that doesn't exist
<Afdal> I want to boot loader on the same RAID partition my Xubuntu install is on
<holstein> Afdal: dont sweat it.. you can do it from a live CD
<holstein> or use another boot loader
<holstein> plop... GAG..  whatever
<Afdal> Well...
<Afdal> What do those have over GRUB?
<holstein> ?
<holstein> they will likey be easy for you to use, and work
<holstein> thats a +
<holstein> other than that, nothing
<Afdal> Nope, that wasn't the problem
<Afdal> It gives an option to choose another partition to put the boot loader on
<holstein> cool
<Afdal> And I select my xubuntu boot partition and get the same fatal error
<holstein> /dev/mapper or whatever
<holstein> that wont work?
<Afdal> nope
<holstein> im just not sure how the raid is going to work
<holstein> you can try #ubuntu
<holstein> say "im trying to install grub to my raid" and take that screenie
<holstein> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2785467/blurf.png
<Afdal> I can't put it on any of my partitions actually
<Afdal> Including my NTSF and FAT32 partitions on my non-RAID storage drive
<Afdal> Same error for all of them
<holstein> Afdal: yeah, its just a raid thing though
<Afdal> All right, lemme ask #ubuntu
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<Afdal> I'm not doing software RAID
<Afdal> This is a hardware RAID
<holstein> cool
<holstein> i assumed it was hardware
<holstein> and i also still thing that is the issue
<holstein> think*
<Afdal> Well...
<Afdal> Can you access GRUB loader installer from Xubuntu Live?
<holstein> Afdal: sure... you can install grub from a live CD
<Afdal> Maybe I can do it outside of the OS installer utility
<holstein> !grub2 | Afdal
<ubottu> Afdal: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<holstein> i always refernce that... the bit about the live CD or whatever it is
<holstein> Afdal: im about to sleep.. you could put it on a USB or something
<holstein> anyways.. good luck... you can always just have a little grub partition outside the array
<Afdal> the GRUB Loader on a USB drive?
<holstein> yup
<Afdal> well thanks for your help
<Afdal> you can always just have a little grub partition outside the array
<Afdal> I dunno about this
<Afdal> Like I said, I've tried all of my drive partitions, including non-RAID ones
<holstein> Afdal: if you have a drive that is not in the RAID
<Afdal> yeah
<holstein> hmmm... interesting
<holstein> im sure its something fiddly that you'll sort out in a bit :)
<holstein> no grub channel
<holstein> you can try #ubuntu-beginners ...not that your a beginner
<holstein> o/
<cYmen_> Okay, so as I expected, my keybindings are gone after a reboot.
<cYmen_> They are still in .config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-keyboard-shortcuts.xml but just don't work.
<paraxxo> hello
<paraxxo> which ubuntu disto is for weak computers kubuntu or xubuntu i got confused
<paraxxo> i mean lubuntu or xubuntu
<knome> lubuntu is lighter of those two, but it isn't as mature and always easy-to-use as xubuntu
<Josssse> Hello guys. I'm trying to configure keyboard shortcuts for xubuntu. Does anyone know the commands for volume controlling?
<Josssse> Like, for master volume.
<laite> Josssse: I've done that with amixer, e.g. amixer set 'Master Front' 10%+
<laite> identifier for master may be something different, just launching amixer without arguments should show available option
<mithrop> hi here
<mithrop> I made a little mistake and delete the sound management in my top panel... I put one other back, but now I didn't have the "sexy" slider I had before :(
<mithrop> somebody know how to get it back ?
<holstein> mithrop: not sure what you are missing... you can try adding other ones til you get what you want... you can make a new user, login, and see what is there by default... you can boot up the live CD and look as well without changing you system at all :)
<mithrop> holstein: ok. I'll try the new user idea :p
<mithrop> brb in 2 minutes :p
<GridCube> holstein, he had closed the volume manager from the indicator plugin, it doesnt respan, thats a bug, he just had to reset it from >panel >add item >indicator plugin
<holstein> GridCube: thats what i was thinking could be learned from a new user account... what to add back
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> he just had to restore the indicator plugin
<GridCube> no new user needed
<nikolam> I booted from alternate cd, since my root is on software Raid1  and because I misconfigured grub2 so I can not boot, neither choose at the boot prompt. I am at 10.04 64bit
<nikolam> It was so easy with grub1. Just menu.lst edit and voila!. And now?...
<nikolam> I mounted and chrooted to system's root. Now what
<nikolam> I have only grubinstall command in shell
<nikolam> problem in that on startup, everytime is started memory test instead of booting linux
<nikolam> and I do not see any boot menu and also do not know how to change that
<XartaoX> hai ... ... today i am fighting with my usb digi-cam not popping up when i plug it in
<XartaoX> thunar-volman is configured to do so, and lsusb shows the camera correctly recognized
<XartaoX> i have done some web research, but no solution as yet
<XartaoX> i do NOT have auto-run programs... or auto-run files... turned on .. nor auto-download pictures
<XartaoX> i have scoured my filesystem, but don't see the camera anywhere
<XartaoX> i'd be fine with a simple command-line to mount it properly .. if that's the issue
<XartaoX> err ... ok. i enabled all those options i had unchecked ... this time it at least notified me that the camera was recognized .. but nothing pops up
<augustl> seems xubuntu (or any other linux) fails to detect the trackpoint on my thinkpad.. Anyone know where I should look for a possible fix?
<augustl> what does device detection in linux? Is it udev? Or something else?
<augustl> the trackpoint works if I disable the touchpad in bios settings. So I was thinking that perhaps I can "hardcode" the detected settings for the trackpoint
<mongy> Im using the Faenza icons and no matter which variant I choose the battery icon on my panel background (which is dark) stands out with a light colour, where most/all other panel icons and indicators are fine.  any ideas?
<mongy> augustl, tried synclient TouchpadOff=1 to disable touchpad?
<lordjj> I just ran update-grub2. I don't have experience with grub, could someone please take a look and tell me if my 3 OS's Windows, Mint, and Arch look like they should boot fine -before I reboot. http://paste.ubuntu.com/837061/
<mongy> looks ok from what I can see.
<lordjj> Thanks. Appreciate it.
<mongy> you can always use a livecd to rescue, if the unthinkable happens
<lordjj> Yeah, I just wanna try and make sure it's ok before I have to do that.
<Bril> Hello
<Bril> Little problem here and i can use some help. I have Ubuntu, but I have also a old laptop with Xubuntu. Not all the buttons work anymore.
<Bril> I am not at fast internet so i can't download the iso for a reinstall
<Bril> I cant find a menu where i can choose what kind of keys I want. I think it is not the hardware because the 2 works, but the @ dont. Also the N and the R dont work.
<Bril> So no numpad problem
<mentaaal> has anyone had any problems with the default keyboard bindings in xubuntu? I can change desktops with <ctrl><alt><direction> keys but I cannot move a window to another desktop with the <ctrl><alt><shift><direction> keys despite being the default shortcut for this action. Any thoughts anyone?
 * mongy is lazy and uses compiz
<mentaaal> i think i'll do that as well
<mentaaal> thanks
<mongy> not saying what you should do, just 'sayin'
<vjacob> hi all. can anyone give me a few points on what the best method is to take a file that has a package name on each line as well as the word 'installed and then: remove the 'install' word, delete line shifts and separate package names by a space only and save it to a new file?
<artao> yo. wondering. looking at Synaptic right now. WHICH option for Wine do I pick to simply install a full Wine w/ GUI all in one go?
<artao> i mean. there's Wine. Wine 1.2. Wine 1.3 ...
<artao> winetricks
<artao> qt4wine
<artao> playonlinux
<artao> let me guess ... #wine ...
<knome> you should pick the newest
<knome> just pick "Wine"
<artao> well ... 'wine' --no version-- is labled 'meta package' .. wine 1.2 and 1.3 are labled 'binary emulator and library'
<knome> meta package will pull the latest
<knome> afaik
<artao> .. and there is, apparently, no #wine .. ;]
<artao> cool
<knome> at least it will pull *some* version
<artao> autochooses 1.3 .. yep
<artao> ohhhhh sure!! XFCE!!! auto-open a dvd when i put it in, but NOT my digi-cam ... FINE!! :P
<artao> whellp .. here comes Wine ... was kinda hoping to avoid this, but oh well
<artao> certain apps i rather want
<artao> just gotta 'member: WORKSTATION IS NOT FOR GAMESEZ!! lolZ
<CXIV> artao "Remember , never use warezed software to make money"
<CXIV> Its not to you :D
<CXIV> Its just a quote
<artao> lolz
<artao> i try to go fully OSS for my digital studio .. but i'm fine with 'free' as well
<artao> althoooooo ... if i had the $$$ i'd certainly buy photoshop
<knome> artao, CXIV... we have a channel for offtopic chatter: #xubuntu-offtopic :)
<CXIV> I know one professional photographer , who use basicly only Picasa :D
<CXIV> Sorry
<artao> i spose i could be reading some 'beginner manuals' for wine whilst it installs
<knome> np
<CXIV> Its because of ubuntu-pl :D
<artao> fair nuf. PS has things I need. HDR images. many useful kinda 'hidden' features
<dima-simfer> Hello!
<CXIV> I go , on offtopic.
<artao> hell !! I'd be fine with PS 7 .. last version i used
<artao> sry
<dima-simfer> Can anybody help me with global proxy settings&
<dima-simfer> in xubuntu&
<dima-simfer> ?
#xubuntu 2012-02-11
<Fudge> does xubuntu use ubiquity
<hobgoblin> Fudge: I believe so
<axelot> hello guys, may ask for help?
<axelot> i'd like to use my Wireless N 150 USB Adapter on my mum's laptop with xubuntu but i've no idea of what to do (noobie here)
<mysteriousdarren> axelot: what brand? more people respond at #ubuntu at this time of night/day depending on where you are.
<axelot> sorry, i forgot, i have a D_LINK usb n 150 dwa-125
<axelot> i try to use ndswrapper with de .inf files on the bundle cd, but it doesn't work. instead, the computer crash by error
<mysteriousdarren> did you find a driver? linux windows?
<axelot> not yet, at least not the right one
<axelot> still try on ralink according by some forum
<mysteriousdarren> did you search on dlink's website? sorry I am helping about five people at the moment
<duelle> Hi, I would like to reinstall my system. Currently I have an encrypted partition. Do I have to back up anything to get it going after reinstall?
<mysteriousdarren> axelot: did you try ubuntuforums?
<mysteriousdarren> duelle: are you gonna wipe the drive and start fresh?
<duelle> mysteriousdarren: I would like to wipe my /home - the encrypted partition won't be touched for now
<mysteriousdarren> I would back it up and wipe and then reinstall and reimage.
<mongy> I have the Places panel plugin and the recent documents doesnt display recently opened files.
<duelle> mysteriousdarren: Currently I do not have that much space to back up the whole partition. I want to switch from ubuntu to xubuntu to try it on my system. Later when i have enough backup space i will reinstall my whole system including that encrypted one.
<mysteriousdarren> duelle: I would install the environment and go from there, the desktop environment will stay on if you want to change later.
<mysteriousdarren> mongy: what is your problem? I don't understand.
<duelle> mysteriousdarren: Sorry - I don't understand what you mean with "environment" and what "stays on" :(
<mysteriousdarren> duelle: desktop environment. what ubuntu are you using?
<duelle> currently ubuntu 11.10. But drivers are messed up a bit and causing some problems. So i would like to reinstall with xubuntu.
<mysteriousdarren> totally reinstall? or just change desktop environments?
<duelle> mysteriousdarren: Reinstall - because I can't get rid of those problems and nobody could tell me how to solve those problems yet. Seems to be some NVidia/Flash stuff..
<mysteriousdarren> duelle: If its like that I would reinstall and keep just the one partition in that case.
<duelle> mysteriousdarren: : Yeah, that' what I'd like to do. But I'm curious whether I just need the passphrase for the encrypted partition to remount afert reinstall or if there's something else I should back up to get it going afterwards
<mysteriousdarren> passphrase is all
<mysteriousdarren> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<duelle> mysteriousdarren: Ok, thanks a lot!
<mysteriousdarren> duelle: your welcome
<mongy> in thunar, how do I get it to let me do 'properties' when I select multiple folder?  it's greyed out
<hobgoblin> mongy: from what I can tell you can't
<mongy> :(
<hobgoblin> but I'm sure there is a way with some customising, just don't know how :(
<hobgoblin> I installed nautilus and use --no-desktop
<mongy> such a simple task and can't be done. ugh.. i r disappoint
<hobgoblin> so was I
<hobgoblin> mongy - found a work around if you want
<mongy> hit me
<hobgoblin> no idea if it would work in a root thnar though
<hobgoblin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1052027
<hobgoblin> just tried it out and it works
<hobgoblin> slow though :(
<mongy> yeah
<mongy> not bad though
<hobgoblin> better than having nautilus at least :)
<mongy> just need a nice icon,..
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> well if you work it out let me know :p
<hobgoblin> mine just says thingy at the moment - was just trying it out lol
<mongy> gdu-info icon seems ok
<hobgoblin> oh - didn't even see the icon box - been awake too long I think
<mongy> first run its slow, after that its ok.  nice find
<hobgoblin> thanks - not often I manage to help much in here - xubuntu's a bitnew to me :)
<mongy> I didnt even bother googling.  I am my own worst customer.
<hobgoblin> ha ha ha
<mongy> that one's going in my custom xubuntu
<hobgoblin> nice
<mongy> custom live iso i mean
<hobgoblin> I assumed that was your meaning
<mongy> meh,  what is it with mint's obsession with the colour green.
<hobgoblin> lol
<hobgoblin> envy perhaps
<mongy> gnome-classic/mate/cinammon are pretty much made irrelevant with xfce :)
<hobgoblin> you'd not think so if you were forum staff ...
<Unit193> hobgoblin: You being offtopic here? ;)
<hobgoblin> :( on and on and on and on and on it goes
<hobgoblin> Unit193: pffft
<SmokeyD_> what vnc server (or other remote desktop prog) can I install to enable the currently running xfce session to be controlled remotely?
<holstein> SmokeyD_: i have used vino
<Marzata> vino
<Marzata> vino-preferences
<SmokeyD_> Marzata, hmm, I am not currently at that machine, but I enabled the settings using gconftool-2
<SmokeyD_> I used "gconftool-2 -s -t bool /desktop/gnome/remote_access/enabled true"
<holstein> right.. i just run vino-preferences as Marzata suggests
<SmokeyD_> and gconftool-2 -s -t bool /desktop/gnome/remote_access/prompt_enabled false
<SmokeyD_> holstein, as I said, I am not at that machine and therefore can't run vino-preferences
<holstein> not gconftool.. try that when you are near the machine... thats where i 'enable' it
<holstein> SmokeyD_: there are other vnc servers it you are trying to configure one via SSH.. is that the case?
<SmokeyD_> holstein, yes
<SmokeyD_> holstein, but it seems that tightvnc for instance don't let me take over the currently running xfce session, but rather start a new desktop session. Or am I mistaken?
<holstein> SmokeyD_: you can sudo restart if that is the case, but i wouldnt think so
<SmokeyD_> holstein, tightvncserver indeed starts a new display, it doesn't control the already open display. If I tell it to run on display 0, it complains that that display is already taken due to /tmp/.X0-lock
<holstein> SmokeyD_: not sure what to tell you.. that has not beeen my findings... you can always forward X and start vino-preferences, or try one of the other vnc servers
<vjacob> if I know that my kernel has CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI_IBM=m (from reading the .config)
<vjacob> how do I then find out what module to 'modprobe' based on this knowledge?
<vjacob> (as a general rule)
<vjacob> bienvenu
<SmokeyD_> Ah, I got it working. Using x11vnc -display :0 -noxdamage
<mongy> chrome remote desktop aint half bad. its an option.
<holstein> mongy: i hadnt heard of that yet...
<mongy> chrome extension.
<holstein> cool... that sounds easy
<mongy> otherwise I'd use freenx if I were needing such a tihng.
<mongy> faster than vnc, imo
<vjacob> when trying to remove libcups2:i386 I get a dependency problem due to libgtk2.0.0:i386 depending on it
<vjacob> should libcups2:i386 not be removed? I just apt-get autoremoved a number of :i386 packages related to sound
<vjacob> my uname says i'm running x86_64, if it makes any difference
<mongy> what did you install that needs those packages
<vjacob> no idea
<vjacob> and now I'm starting to wonder if I have more packages such as this
<mongy> mine are amd64 versions.
<mongy> was it something like zsnes or flashplugin ?
<mongy> hell, removing libcups2 on mine tries removing half my system
<mongy> and wants to install a shedload of kde stuff
<vjacob> it could have been flashplugin
<mongy> you are better using the one from the partner repo if you use 64bit.  it doesnt use 32 libs
<vjacob> i thought I was using the one from the repo
<vjacob> i wasn't even aware I had flashplug installed prior to 10 minutes ago
<mongy> probably installed with the xubuntu-restriced package
<mongy> which you can install during installation
<vjacob> ok
<vjacob> thanks mongy
<mongy> for what
<vjacob> assuming your comments were to my question, I appreciate the response
<mongy> what was the package in the end, what did you do to fix
<vjacob> mongy: don't know yet
<vjacob> "sudo apt-get build-dep --no-install-recommends linux-image-$(uname -r)" results in ...
<vjacob> "Picking 'linux' as source package instead of 'linux-image-3.0.0-15-generic' E: Unable to find a source package for linux"
<vjacob> what gives?
<vjacob> is there a better (kernel compile) guide around than https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile ?
<baizon> vjacob: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56835
<vjacob> baizon, i found that myself but that thread started in 2005
<vjacob> and i'm looking for a guide, not a forum to help with compile problems
<vjacob> thanks
<mongy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<vjacob> mongy: any idea why step B) does not work (my previous question) following that guide?
<vjacob> perhaps i will just compile a kernel some other time and make do with this fan going on all the time.
<vjacob> cya
<mongy> http://blog.avirtualhome.com/2012/01/13/compile-linux-kernel-3-2-for-ubuntu-11-10/
<whitman> Hi, how can I get the keychain to work within a terminal?  I'm always prompted for my key passphrase when using ssh. (xubuntu 11.10)
<mongy> anyone good with openvpn?  In windows when I connect to my vpn it does not interrupt any existing connection, so my download carries on etc, but in ubuntu it kills what connections to pidgin, irc, downloads etc.  any way around it?
<mongy> and just as I asked that, I gained the tumbleweed badge on askubuntu for it lol
<Guest18102> hello
<GridCube> im trying to load cheese but im getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/838408/
<GridCube> :/
<mongy> missing a gtk package?
<GridCube> i dunno, it worked before
<mongy> --reinstall it ?
<GridCube> i have not installed or uninstalled stuff in weeks
<GridCube> mmm could try
<GridCube> welp, that did the trick
<mongy> really
<mongy> cool
<w30> GridCube, doesn't that blow your mind when a complicated problem has a simple solution and a simple problem takes days of hard work to fix?
<dlentz> woah....
<GridCube> yep'
 * w30 likes Linux because it can be fixed but hates not having the knowhow to do it.
 * w30 =dumb
<w30> 235581966336 bits copied out of 250 GB; not much to go. 24hours  + elapsed so far
<ped> hi there! newbie here , is there a way to set the win key ?
<TheSheep> ped: set the win key?
<TheSheep> ped: don't send me private messages
#xubuntu 2012-02-12
<duelle> Hi, do I have to change any settings to get a encrypted volume (created under ubuntu) mounted within a xubuntu live cd session? Got always "permission denied" error messages :(
<xubuntu165> Hi.New toXubunt; just got Xubuntu installed(dualboot),using Wubi. Have a question: 'The Progrees' bar at the bottom of Install's'Thank You' oage is not complete and is taking 4ever. Is thsi normal?
<ztag100> Could anyone let me know why this happens?
<ztag100> http://imgur.com/ExcLs
<laite> ztag100: looks like conky was created before background image is set
<ztag100> laite: how can I fix this? I just want the image to be transparent
<laite> not sure if it helps, but if conky is started on startup, perhaps you could do a script with 'sleep 5' or similar
<ztag100> do I put that line at the top of the code
<laite> you have to do a bash (.sh) script, I believe
<laite> how do you launch conky atm
<ztag100> I'm just messing arround, and launchung it with conky
<ztag100> until I find a setup I like
<ztag100> Any ideas?
<laite> is the 'where there is shell...' terminal or desktop background??
<ztag100> I'm sorry, what?
<laite> it seems that you have terminal open (ziad@ZiadNetBook), or is that just an image?
<ztag100> my problem is that conky is supposed to be transparent, but it isn;t
<ztag100> Oh, no, the terminal is open
<laite> you could check conky windowmodes, don't remember exactly what they are called
<laite> there should be some options that might be helpful
<ztag100> I like having a terminal on my desktop, it makes me feel 1337
<laite> sorry I'm not much more help, it's been a way too long since I played with conky :/
<laite> =D
<ztag100> It is depressing me, lol
<ztag100> is there anything better I can try?
<laite> http://conky.sourceforge.net/faq.html
<laite> see #6
<laite> step-by-step instructions: http://www.worldoweb.co.uk/2011/fix-conky-transparency-issue
<laite> hope it works
<ztag100> thanks
<ztag100> I'm looking now
<ztag100>  Thanks So much
<ztag100> it works now
<laite> \o/
<ztag100> :)
<ztag100> it takes a while to launch though
<laite> if you used 'sleep' command (as the step-by-step instruction did) the number after is 'idle delay' in seconds
<laite> e.g. 'sleep 30 && conky' waits simply 30 seconds before launching conky
<laite> you can try reducing the amount
<ztag100> Oh, I could make it like, 2?
<ztag100> and it would still work?
<laite> yeah, but it should be enough for background to load
<laite> that's the reason for waiting
<ztag100> It worked
<ztag100> with 2
<ztag100> :)
<laite> nice :)
<wai0004> Hello
<ztag100> laite: I just want you to know, you're awesome
<ztag100> first time I get legit help in irc, in a LONG time
<ztag100> I finally have an epic desktop
<ztag100> http://imgur.com/DUjIa
<baizon> mine is better :P
<ztag100> baizon: post it!
<ztag100> lol
<ztag100> I love customizing desktops, even on my cellphone
<baizon> ztag100: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11680302&postcount=187
<ztag100> cool
<ztag100> why do you keep conky on the bottom right? instead of top right
<baizon> ztag100: cause when i open the nm-applet popup it would cover it
 * ztag100 nods
<ztag100> I kind of have a classic unix theme going on
<baizon> :)
<ztag100> brb, testing out my session updates
<XartaoX> jGAHHHH!!! ... how do I tell linux xfce WHICH monitor I want to be the primary one!! .. it keeps defualting to my secondary monitor for full-screen apps .. specifically games under wine
<TheSheep> XartaoX: I think xranr has an option for that
<XartaoX> not that i've noticed .. it's kinda hard to use .. i've been using arandr
<XartaoX> xrandr
<XartaoX> oops. this ain't a terminal hah!
<XartaoX> hmmm ... wait
<XartaoX> maybe the 'easy' solution is to switch how they're physically plugged into the computer
<XartaoX> which, of course, will require a reboot
<XartaoX> brb
<Myrtti> I prefer grandr, it's a bit more informative than arandr
<XartaoX> ok that uhh ... that appears to have worked
<XartaoX> odd tho .. my vid-out splitter is CLEARLY labled 1 and 2
<pjotter> Hello. I don; t know if this is the right place to ask: But I have a problem with "gfce4-notes(-plugin)". When I won't remember any tekst I type in the note. When I log out, and log back in, all text has disappeared. Maybe I am doing something wrong, here?
<betaArk> Hi! anyone that uses emerald or knows a good alternative?
<betaArk> I really want to have smooth borders on xfce, and also would like some effects?
<mongy> webupd8 ppa has emerald
<betaArk> mongy: can't use ppa.. I'm at Archlinux at the moment..
<knome> this is not the right channel for support then
<mongy> http://compiz-themes.org/
<betaArk> knome: sorry I know.. I just wanted to ask if Xubuntu has smooth borders with XFCE and effects..
<mongy> betaArk: only if you install compiz and emerald.
<mongy> or use the gtk-window decorator
<betaArk> mongy: oke.. so default has no smooth borders?
<knome> betaArk, asking that right away would've been the correct question then
<betaArk> knome: yes, sorry.
<knome> np
<duelle> Hi, do I have to change any settings to get a encrypted volume (created under ubuntu) mounted within a xubuntu live cd session? I always  get "permission denied" error messages :(
<mongy> should just ask for pass and then mount.. my external encrypted with cryptsetup/disk utility does
<duelle> mongy: It asks for the passphrase - but although the passphrase is 100% correct, i get that "permission denied" error. I tried to mount it via the graphical interface yet -perhaps i don't have enough permissions to mount in live cd mode?
<mongy> let me test something
<duelle> I just want to test whether mounting works correctly within xubuntu before uninstalling ubuntu und switching to xubuntu.
<mongy> ah, because the permissions to it are rw for owneer only.
<duelle> mongy:  So I can't mount the volume in live cd mode? That doesn't matter at all if I can be sure, that it works with xubuntu installed on my drive.
<mongy> it works, yes
<duelle> Ok, thanks a lot mongy!
<mongy> Im not sure how to mount it with the username you created it with.. only thing I can think of is just make your user in the livecd, give it sudo rights and login
<duelle> mongy: Ok, I'll give it a try - feels a bit more secure if i can make it work before installing the new os ;)
<mongy> the same guts in xubuntu as in ubuntu
<mongy> same guts, less fat :)
<duelle> mongy: My main aim is to get rid of some driver/flash-related issues... hopefully my drivers dont get messed up too then
<mongy> what issues
<duelle> mongy: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2012-February/257250.html
<duelle> mongy: I think that some drivers are messed up because this system has been upgraded several times. Hopefully those problems are solved by making a fresh install.
<mongy> are you 64bit?
<duelle> mongy: Yes
<mongy> dunno if it will make any difference but, are you using the flash from flashplugin-installer/xubuntu-restricted-extras?
<duelle> mongy: At the moment I am using ubuntu (without x yet ;) ). I tried different flash versions. The last one I tried was the one from ubuntu repos. Right at the moment i try the flashplayer so-module from adobe website.
<mongy> well, the thing is, the one from regular repo needs a bunch of 32bit libs, and the one from the partner repo (adobe-flashplugin) does not..
<mongy> so, just saying, maybe purge flashplugin-installer and its 32bit stuff and install the one from partner repo.
<duelle> I used the sevenmachines 64bit flash before upgrading to 11.10 for a long time without any problems. But after adobe put up its own 64bit version sevenmachines was gone. So your advice is to make sure to use the adobe-flashplugin instead of flashplugin-installer, right?
<mongy> bbiab
<mongy> its similar to the sevenmachines one then, as its true 64bit.
<mongy> so, yes..
<duelle> Ok, then i'll go testing the current flash version and if it doesn't work ill give the adobe-* version a try. If everything works fine i wont be away ;) Otherwise there will be a forced reboot ;) and then ill be back^^
<mongy> why not have some logs open in view while you are playing vids. might catch some info
<duelle> mongy: The manually downloaded version crashed too :( So now i'll try the adobe-* version
<duelle> mongy: Now I'm running that adobe-* version. I couldn't reproduce a system freeze yet (which was very easy with the previous versions). Now I just get "The Adobe Flash plugin has crashed" messages. Thats lots better than killing my whole system ;)
<duelle> If there would a way to find out why that plugin crashed I could perhaps find the source of the whole thing.
<mongy> wish they would kill flash and make html5 more default
<mongy> why not use something like minitube, doesnt use flash
<duelle> I used the FlashVideoReplacer FF-Addon recently. But it couldnt replace all videos unfortunately. Does minitube work with _all_ videos? Just read about it while rebooting my system (after freeze)
<mongy> check Xorg logs and dmesg etc
<mongy> from what I read it does
<duelle> mongy: You helped me a lot. For now i'm very happy that my system doesn't  get killed whenever i open yt-videos. Now I'll try minitube. Eventually I will switch to xubuntu - just to have a clean installation once in a while.
<mongy> might be your video driver.  I dont have any issues with flash.
<duelle> I didn't either when using sevenmachines flash. Now it seems to work fine for now. Thanks a lot!
<mongy> not sure but, try removing your homes .macromedia  and .adobe stuff
<mongy> left over crud.
<mongy> have you set youtube to use html5 when it can ?
<mongy> doesnt work on all vids, wish it would
<duelle> Yes I did. As you say - did work for some but not all vids
<mongy> amazes me after years and years flash is STILL a problem for linux
<duelle> Yeah - there are several projects like gnash and so on. But as many proprietary standards it just partly works with the "original".
<duelle> afaik
<mongy> gnash was horribly slow last time I tried it.  was maybe a year ago now
 * mongy relinux'n custom pimped xubuntu
<duelle> Do you use minitube yourself?
<mongy> nah.  no need really.
<duelle> relinux?
<mongy> remastersys clone
<duelle> Was a tool to create own live/boot cd right?
<mongy> yup
<duelle> Do you use the file manager shipped with xubuntu? Read a few days ago that it can't display properties of multiple files/folders. Is there a cause for that?
<mongy> just removed some stuff, installed different apps, different theme, a few settings here and there and throwing it up on my vps to torrent for anyone that wants it.  target audience would be people wanting to use mint/cinammon/gnome3 classic.
<mongy> that was probably me
<mongy> I use thunar, and no it can't.  Nice workaround using custom actions though
<mongy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1052027
<duelle> Tried gnome3 - but wasn't my flavour to be honest. Unity would be very great if the customizability would be better and multi screen rules would be more obvious
<duelle> imho
<mongy> shell really isnt my cup of tea.  of the 2, unity wipes the floor with it.
<duelle> I like the ways they free space by merging some controls. Just missing the possibility to customize stuff (like adding items to panels and so on).
<duelle> What do you mean with "unity wipes the floor with it"
<mongy> I prefer it to gnome-shell
<mongy> if I had to use one of them
<duelle> I would like a combination of gnome2-control/config and unity-like control-merging the most ;)
<mongy> xfce is all I want
<duelle> mongy: g2g now. Thanks a lot for your help! Perhaps we'll meet here again when i ask some xubuntu-noob questions ;) bye^
<mongy> later
<mongy> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_1204_desktops&num=1  xfce wins in gaming performance.
<baizon> mongy: yeah saw it :D
<baizon> xfce is the best DE! :D
<Istvan> hi
<Istvan> i have one question, how do i close down x so that i can install the nvidia driver?
<TheSheep> Istvan: sudo /etc/inid.d/lightdm stop
<Unit193> It'll complain that you didn't use "sudo service lightdm stop", but it's the same thing.
<TheSheep> Istvan: but better install the driver provided by ubuntu
<Unit193> In the "jockey" program.
<Istvan> ok, but where do i find that?
<Istvan> im a noob at linux, sorry
<Unit193> Menu > System > Additional Drivers
<Istvan> thx alot
<Unit193> The alot says you're welcome.
<{GiGi}> Hello. I'm pretty new with Linux, but could someone please tell me howcome I cannot connect the PC to the internet. Connection works as it was tested and no matter what option do I try, I can't get it to connect. Doesn't matter whether it's connected directly to the modem or to the router. Connection was tested when connected to the router.
<mongy> any good osx lion type theme for xfce?
<GridCube> !themes
<ubottu> To change your theme in Xubuntu, go to Settings Manager » Appearance (GTK+ theme) or Settings Manager » Window Manager (xfwm4 theme) to change the theme - find more themes at http://xfce-look.org/ or http://gnome-look.org/ (for GTK+ themes)
<GridCube> mongy, ^^^
<andythenoob> good evening all..are the rules if I have a question just to go ahead and ask?
<GridCube> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<GridCube> yes andythenoob
<andythenoob> !ask
<GridCube> ;P andythenoob i just made the bot to tell you that :D
<andythenoob> ok have been playing with a few distro's on an old emachines desktop amd64 chip with 1gb ram and an onboard radeon xpress 200g video card
<andythenoob> the wifi is via a mini realtek dongle rl8188 into my ap
<andythenoob> problems are: random disabling of wifi unit, to be precise the connection is dropped and cannot reconnect, even after a reboot...reconneciton is random
<andythenoob> also i get random total system hang...the system just stops with a white screen that has a few vertical lines on it. reboot the only option
<mongy> yeah, not really finding a good one there
<andythenoob> have come to xubuntu to rule out the gui of other distros being the issue, love it and really want to perservere
<andythenoob> no clue to be honest whre to start troubleshooting...im not a total novice but this distro is very new to me
<andythenoob> thoughts? while the connection up I can run diags etc
<andythenoob> update manager hangs every time i run it also
<andythenoob> no thoughts any1?
<GridCube> andythenoob, care to do a test for me?
<GridCube> if it works your system will work
<GridCube> if not i might break it worse XD
<andythenoob> ok its a fresh install, nothing to lose here
<GridCube> i had a machine with a similar problem a few months ago, the thing i did to make it work was changing lightdm back to gdm
<GridCube> so i unninstalled lightdm, with sudo apt-get purge lightdm && sudo apt-get install gdm
<GridCube> it then worked
<GridCube> no idea why
<andythenoob> ok willing to try, that command is good to go right?
<GridCube> it will uninstall a dm and install another
<andythenoob> ok i'll give it a go and see, bak soon s'pose, thanks
<GridCube> i wont break stuff beyond that, you can get lightdm back if you do the reverse
<andythenoob> ok :)
<GridCube> so, just updated and lost the nvidia drivers, screen is at 800x600 and jockey doesnt want to install the nvidia drivers and tells me to look at /var/log/jockey.log > http://paste.ubuntu.com/839647/
<GridCube> :(
<GridCube> this is why i hate to do updates
<Unit193> Without looking at the log, did you say Vbox? Also try jockey-text (terminal)
<GridCube> no vbox, normal box
<GridCube> jockey-text searchs for drivers and then closes with no error or anything just closes
<GridCube> the updates did updated xorg
<Unit193> Since I have a card not really supported, I find generating an Xorg.conf seems to fix my res.
<GridCube> i don't even know why i put myself in this kind of situations anymore, why do i keep doing updates...
<mongy> I guess kernel updates aren't really needed with the 6 month release cycle, if you get them
<GridCube> i did not applied them
<GridCube> i avoided the kernel update, becuase of this, and this still happens
<GridCube> im trying another of the nvidia drivers now, current-updates instead of current, it seems to be going
 * GridCube cross fingers
<GridCube> AWWWW ;_;
<GridCube> it did not work
<GridCube> dont tell me, i need to apply the kernel update
<GridCube> \o/ yay more errors! UPDATING IS FUN
<GridCube> http://paste.ubuntu.com/839676/
<andythenoob> hi all gridcube helped me before with a wm change, but wireless disconnects seemingly randomly and I have to reboot to reconnect. No system crash yet though after changing. I did notice a dmesg about a segment fault in glcells so i turned off my screensaver as it kicked in when trying to use update manager.. thoughts on why the wireless card disconnects? Also I have a new driver on cd, but no idea how to install it. read
<andythenoob> me is no goos and the install.sh doesn't seem to run. should i copy to the hdd and if so where is recommended in the filesystem?
<andythenoob> am doing a command line apt-get update to see if that works
<GridCube> andythenoob, so changind the dm made the hanging and the 'having to reboot' go away?
<GridCube> ok, gonna reboot once again
<andythenoob> hi gridcube. changing the dm so far hasn't hung the system but i did lose the wireless ...the realtek usb dongle disconn and would not reconn until a reboot
<GridCube> mmm i don't know about that
<andythenoob> im thinking if the screensave caused this due to the messages in dmesg about seg fault?
<GridCube> what does lsusb says about your device?
<GridCube> oh! wait, i think i have it! one last reboot and i should have video drivers again
<GridCube> brb
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> YES!
<GridCube> stuff works again
<matthew> i am having problems with a graphics card
<andythenoob> hi gc, lsusb says it is 0bda:8176 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188CUS 802.11n WLAN . even when disconnected the device seems to be there, and will not conenct. reboot and all is ok
<andythenoob> is the gdm an older dm than lightdm by the way?
<mongy> yes
<GridCube> not exactly, canonical doesnt use it anymore, they use lightdm now
<matthew> i cannot get the screen reso higher than 640X480 and its looks really weird
<GridCube> so its behind in that aspect but it keeps getting updates and stuff, just not from canonical
<matthew> well then i guess ill jsut go back to win
<GridCube> andythenoob, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/795770
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 795770 in linux (Ubuntu) "Realtek Semiconductor Corp. [0bda:8176] not detected" [Undecided,Fix released]
<GridCube> matthew, did you installed the privative drivers?
<GridCube> matthew, press alt-f2 and write: gksu jockey-gtk
<GridCube> it will ask your password and then search for your drivers
<matthew> there are none im stuck with a internal intel 8xx
<GridCube> :(
<GridCube> matthew, if you write > xrandr      on a terminal does it lists more screen resolutions?
<matthew> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 640 x 480, maximum 2048 x 2048
<matthew> VGA1 unknown connection (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<matthew>    1360x768       59.8
<matthew>    1152x864       60.0
<matthew>    1024x768       60.0
<matthew>    800x600        60.3
<matthew>    640x480        59.9
<matthew> LVDS1 connected 640x480+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm
<matthew>    640x480        60.0*+   59.9
<GridCube> !pastebin | matthew
<ubottu> matthew: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<GridCube> in any case matthew you do have more resolutions to try
<matthew> when i go to display in settings it lists only 640X480
<GridCube> do >xrandr -s 1360x768
<GridCube> matthew,  you can install arandr, its an xrandr gui, it should let you change stuff like this
<andythenoob> hi gc looks like this seems to be fixed in kernel v3, im on 3.0.0-12-generic
<GridCube> yep, read the last comment, abou getting the proper drivers from realtek
<GridCube> also andythenoob when refering to someone you can type the first letters of their nicks and press tab to autocomplete so they know you are speaking to them
<matthew> not available for the lvds1 display it is a laptop
<GridCube> ooooh, the lvds1
<GridCube> i dont know about that matthew, you will need to wait for someone with more experience to help you, sorry :(
<GridCube> matthew, care to pastebin the output of lspci ?
<mongy> matthew: tried grandr?
<andythenoob> GridCube, thanks..told u I'm a noob. i have a cd with the drivers and will try it
<mongy> I have heard it works when the rest don't
<GridCube> andythenoob, read that last comment, i think it will help you greatly
<GridCube> actually its comment 13 :P
<CXIV> I got some laggy menu scrolling on XFCE 4.8
<CXIV> The selection is always little later than mouse pointer.
<mongy> CXIV: compositing maybe?
<CXIV> mongy What do you mean?
<mongy> CXIV: settings manager, window manager tweaks
<CXIV> I removed compiz and turned off effects
<mongy> only thing I can suggest really.
<metsys23> hy there
<sp4z> hi, is there a way to stop arp-replies but keep arp-requests from you nic?
<mongy> must be some iptables rule
<sp4z> mmmmm blocking all traffic in and out didn't appear to stop it. the only way i have found is to do ifconfig eht0 -arp but that disables it entirely
<Hugh> Hello?
<Hugh> Anybody home?
<sp4z> hi
<xubuntu026> hola
<xubuntu026> hola
<xubuntu026> buenas tardes
<xubuntu026> a todos
<xubuntu026> acabo de instalar
<xubuntu026> xubuntub en mi pc
<xubuntu026> tengo una pregunta
<xubuntu026> no necesita antivirus???
<GridCube> xubuntu026, no, n
<GridCube> n_n ningun sistema operativo basado en linux necesita antivirus
<xubuntu026> pero es una que tiene
<xubuntu026> 3 sistemas operativos
<GridCube> xubuntu026, por favor podemos llevar esto a #ubuntu-es
<GridCube> porque este canal en ingles
<GridCube> :=
<GridCube> :)
<xubuntu026> oj
#xubuntu 2013-02-04
<xubuntu718> Hi, can anyone field a -hopefully quick- reinstall question? unity ecch -> hey again, xubuntu
<SudoCoffee> I might be able to
<SudoCoffee> and if not, I may be able to point you in the right direction
<dydzEz2_> hell yeah it worked
<dydzEz2_> windows 8 and xubuntu dual boot wooo
<SudoCoffee> Nice!
<SudoCoffee> I've been wanting to try out Win8
<dydzEz2_> sudocoffee
<dydzEz2_> you gotta follow like specific instructions
<dydzEz2_> and use boot repair
<dydzEz2_> annoying stuff
<dydzEz2_> [00:26:36] <<dydzEz2_>> xubuntu just started loading a black screen when I hit it afte
<dydzEz2_> post 2 follow them and youre good to go
<ehlu> Hey i need an excell app what is the best?
<ehlu> is it libre?
<moetunes> yep try that
<Unit193> Gnumeric, Libreoffice, and I don't think openoffice is in repos.
<Unit193> Or Microsoft Office works in wine.
<Queen`Bee> openoffice is in the repos
<Queen`Bee> libreoffice is better
<Unit193> Doesn't appear to be in.
<Queen`Bee> no your right. i have a ppa that has it apparently. my bad
<Cheri703> office 2010 or newer doesn't work in wine
<Cheri703> at least as recently as a few months ago it didn't
<ironhoof> Can I install Xubutnu on someones machine alongside windows 7, but I want windows 7 on an external HardDrive
<ironhoof> ?
<ironhoof> Actually I want Xubutntu on the external if I can
<ironhoof> Win7 on the internal
<Queen`Bee> windows wont boot from USB
<dydzEz2_> isnt there a graphics driver option
<Queen`Bee> xubuntu will install to external hard drive and migrate to just about any computer
<dydzEz2_> like i remember a hardware drivers area
<Queen`Bee> its in the software updater
<Cheri703> dydzEz2_: on xubuntu it's settings > software sources > additional drivers
<Cheri703> regular ubuntu it's its own thing
<dydzEz2_> thanks
<Cheri703> ironhoof: having xubuntu on an external harddrive should be very doable
<Cheri703> dydzEz2_: I had to google when I first installed :)
<Cheri703> (for that specific thing)
<Queen`Bee> if you have an ATI HD 2xx, 3xxx or 4xxx series card, dont bother installing the drivers, they wont work
<ironhoof> Awesome, just trying to help a friend and he wants to keep his win7
<dydzEz2_> i guess no proprietary drivers are needed for my install
<dydzEz2_> well atleast i got dual boot on UEFI with windows 8 working finally
<dydzEz2_> stupid new laptops with secure boot
<dydzEz2_> if i turned on secure boot would it even work at this point
<dydzEz2_> oh wait no, it just goes str8 to windows 8
<Queen`Bee> boot repair usually fixes that
<dydzEz2_> yeah if you try secure boot it just wont work at all
<dydzEz2_> you cant do anything
<nicholosophy> which is better - eclipse through apt or eclipse from the eclipse site?
<nicholosophy> or does it even matter?
<Queen`Bee> apt is a lot more likely to work with fewer problems
<nicholosophy> ok thanks Queen`Bee
<penryn> hi all. who can give link to dscribe me how to configure (what we can configure) after installation xubuntu? i wanna compiz and donna know how to configure 3D card drivers. i have nvidia 9300m gs card
<baizon> penryn: http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1210-quantal-quetzal/
<baizon> penryn: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-set-up-compiz-in-xubuntu-1210-or.html
<baizon> the first answers that google gave me
<lopez> http://pastebin.com/6nNGyGhb
<lopez> samba problems
<well_laid_lawn> lopez:  looks like the seventh and eighth lines have spelling mistakes
<lopez> so seventh line sohult be Samba laptop
<well_laid_lawn> I was thinking 'srting' should be different
<well_laid_lawn> sorting?
<lopez> string
<well_laid_lawn> there you go then
<lopez> how do i reboot smb server
<well_laid_lawn> try  sudo service smbd restart
<lopez> I am using nautilus and it wants Domain
<lopez> is Domain another word for workgroup
<lopez>  or is it the name of the serevr
<lopez> server
<lopez> or the computer trying to connect to it ?
<well_laid_lawn> a domain is something like .com
<well_laid_lawn> so something like   servername.com
<well_laid_lawn> bbiab
<Jayneil> Is there way to completely replace Thunar with Nautilus without disrupting the xfce env. ? Based on what other users have reported on the net, it seems unlikely.. but just want to make sure.. In my case the 'eject' option does not work well with a few devices while in nautilus, it works fine..
<ochosi> Jayneil: what version of xubuntu/thunar are you using?
<Jayneil> xubuntu 12.04 with xfce 4.10 and thunar 1.6.2
<ochosi> Jayneil: what kind of eject-problems are you having?
<Inoki> Is there anyone who can help with Plank dock?
<ula-atze> hey all
<ironhoof> I was going to swap drives and install linux on the second drive, now my computer wont boot at all the light comes on but no beeps. I think I know what this means... I just gotta hear it from someone else
<ochosi> what, not even any bios?
<ironhoof> computer is less than a year old
<ironhoof> Nothing just black the drive opens and closes the light comes on the fans run, it doesnt beep though or display anything on the screen
<Unit193> What brand?  Did you try 64bit EFI boot?
<ironhoof> ACERlemme get you that info
<Unit193> Well it isn't Lenovo, Toshiba, or Samsung, so that's good.
<ironhoof> ACER aspire M3470G
<ironhoof> The drive that came with it is EFI, and i couldnt install linux on it, so i put in a older drive and it installed run on that fine. so today I took the bigger drive out (formatted) it to mbr put it back in and nothing, not even on the drive i was using previously now it appears dead, Whenever you tried to change the drive contents it would change them back
<ironhoof> I was a windows 7 machine
<Unit193> (Sorry but I have to go and clear the walk/drive, we got a couple feet of snow or such and live on a steep drive)
<recon_lap> ironhoof: so have you checked the BIOS to see if it detects the correct drive ?
<recon_lap> ha, just looked up EFI :)
<Bon-chan> guys, 4.10 is stable? planning to upgrade 4.8 to .10
<ochosi> in my experience yes
<ironhoof> i UNHOOKED THE MEMORY PUT IT BACK IN AND REBOOTED AND IT STARTED UPO >.>
<ironhoof> corry caps,
<ironhoof> It still doesnt recognise the installation it wrote the GTP table back onto it XD
<ironhoof> I never heard of secure EFI..
#xubuntu 2013-02-05
<ner0x> I think it's time for a new IRC client. Any suggestions? (Not using KDE or Gnome obviously)
<well_laid_lawn> I like weechat
<ochosi> irssi <3
<koegs> screen + irssi
<ner0x> I might just go back to irssi.
<ner0x> koegs: That was what I was thinking.
<koegs> got it running on my virtual-server, connect from anyhere
<Cheri703> I'm late for the irc client conversation, but I'm using Quassel and love it :)
<ironhoof> Ok I just got done helping install xubuntu there was updates, then a graphics driver, everything was fine install inkscape vlc and it asked him to reboot which I thought was odd on reboot got a Stopping Runlevel V error
<ironhoof> said [ok] but it doesnt do anything
<Cheri703> I don't have an answer to the problem, but I installed both of those and had no errors, so it might be unique to your system?
<ironhoof> I was reading I had him delete his .xauthority files
<ironhoof> The smaller one we did last night works, so it could be the drive is bad?
<holstein> ironhoof:  i would remove the graphics driver
<holstein> ironhoof: it will not hurt to test the driver
<ironhoof> its an ati driver whats the terminal command?
<holstein> drive*.. the hard drive
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ironhoof> okay giving it a read
<ironhoof> okay we found out what did it we installed VLC on the working mahcine and rebooted and its doingit now too
<holstein> ironhoof: i have VLC.. i install VLC regularly, and though, i dont maintain it, i can pretty much guarantee its not your issue
<holstein> ironhoof: if you think it is,...
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<ironhoof> okay, reading
<holstein> and "sudo apt-get autoremove vlc" ...or use the recovery root console at boot
<ironhoof> oke had him sudo apt-get remove vlc
<holstein> you can try booting an older kernel
<ironhoof> just removing it worked...
<ironhoof> back in a desktop
<holstein> removing vlc?
<ironhoof> yes
<holstein> theres nothing in vlc though... nothing to break your desktop
<ironhoof> I dont know...
<holstein> well, we dont ship it, so dont use it if its causing issues..
<holstein> i'll see if i can replicate it.. look for a bug, and file one if not, and throw me the #
<ironhoof> alright, holding off on that one im using the same thing and it works on my computer, xubuntu is install on a 20gig external on his machine
<ironhoof> We will check the error log in a min, im having him do the larger drive too.
<holstein> "do the larger drive" ?
<holstein> you mean, purge vlc in another install?
<ironhoof> yea repeat the removal step for VLC
<ironhoof> he is using 2 drives one is a 10gig which is kind of cramped, so we dug out a 20 we just fixed the 10 now trying the 20
<ironhoof> How much space should be allocated for the root /
<ironhoof> ?
<holstein> ironhoof: i would just let the installer do it
<holstein> especially if you are tight on space
<ironhoof> Yea I just asked him if he would like to but apparently the drive is IDE compater Sata, I think a larger drive might solve his problems,
<holstein> ironhoof: typically takes me about 8 minutes to install ubuntu versions
<ironhoof> Yea it goes well but on / partition i had him enter 4400MB I know some tutorials said 15GB
<holstein> ironhoof: i would just let the install do it
<holstein> ironhoof: i would have it all in one partition plus swap
<ironhoof> will it do externall if the internal is unplugged
<holstein> then, you dont have to worry about splitting that space up
<holstein> ironhoof: "it" will do whatever you want it to
<holstein> but if your friend is a beginner, i would do default.. one hard drive... easy.. stock
<ironhoof> Ok, he jsut sent me all the error logs from that drive, He is a beginner and im helping him over voice chat. I told him just let the installer do it manually this time
<ironhoof> or automated*
<ironhoof> for compatibility should use ia32-libs?
<BlackNeko> hi
<BlackNeko> anyone know if i can install a xubuntu distro up to another older xubuntu distro not formating?
<holstein> BlackNeko: do you have to format the disc to blow out the existing install?
<holstein> no.. but you might want to.. will reinstalling remove your data? it should
<BlackNeko> dont
<BlackNeko> no
<holstein> BlackNeko: what you want to do, if you are asking 'how can i upgrade and keep my data' is, just backup your data, and fresh install, and put your data back
<holstein> OR, just follow the upgrade in the upate manager
<BlackNeko> i have xubuntu distro that get error upgrading and i need reinstall
<BlackNeko> but i cant format because i have a lo of movies in there xD
<BlackNeko> i follow the upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 and get a apt-get bug
<holstein> well, its ok.. this will be a great time to backup your data, since that hard drive *will* fail, and you'll need a backup plan
<holstein> BlackNeko: there is not apt-get bug that im aware of
<BlackNeko> that dont let me finish the upgrade or install nothing
<holstein> BlackNeko: i would just stay on 12.04
<BlackNeko> is this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/1015567
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1015567 in dpkg (Ubuntu Quantal) "upgrade failed: mixed non-coinstallable and coinstallable package instances present" [Critical,Fix released]
<holstein> BlackNeko: i think thats an upgrade bug
<BlackNeko> ok srry
<holstein> i always do a fresh install.. i would suggest either repairing what you got, or fresh install after backup
<BlackNeko> that bug have no solution so i have to reinstall xubuntu
<holstein> either way, backing up is something you need to do if you want to keep that data. since *all* hard drives fail
<BlackNeko> but i cant format my harddisk =(
<holstein> BlackNeko: you can
<holstein> BlackNeko: you are choosing not to, but you will when that hard drive fails
<holstein> and it will
<BlackNeko> no i dont i have almost 1 tera of data i cant lost!
<holstein> so, you might as well make a plan (which is needed) for *when* that hard drive fais
<holstein> fails*
<holstein> BlackNeko: you dont understand
<BlackNeko> you i know you right i have to buy another and do some backups
<holstein> BlackNeko: you *will* lose it
<BlackNeko> yes*
<holstein> BlackNeko: that data *will* get lost. that hard driver *will* fail
<holstein> drive*
<BlackNeko> yes i know you roght i have see it and see ppl crying Xd
<BlackNeko> ubt that i ask is if i can do something like delete xubuntu file and try fresh install not formating?
<holstein> so, you need to backup, and during that process, you can easily reinstall and recover from the backups
<BlackNeko> but*
<holstein> BlackNeko: not that i know of, or would trust without backing up my data first
<BlackNeko> ok
<BlackNeko> ;_;
<BlackNeko> damn bug
<BlackNeko> have more than 4 month and they put it like solve
<holstein> BlackNeko: we dont know that you have a bug
<BlackNeko> and its dont
<BlackNeko> =(
<BlackNeko> i am not the only person with that bug
<holstein> BlackNeko: you could have a failing hard drive... you could have had an interrupted upgrade
<BlackNeko> i show you the bug description is here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/1015567
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1015567 in dpkg (Ubuntu Quantal) "upgrade failed: mixed non-coinstallable and coinstallable package instances present" [Critical,Fix released]
<holstein> BlackNeko: one *ever* upgrade or do anything like that to a system without backups
<holstein> BlackNeko: im just saying, you dont know that that is the cause for certain
<BlackNeko> yes i know you rigt
<BlackNeko> right
<BlackNeko> but i have 1 tera and harddisk are not cheap =(
<holstein> BlackNeko: either way, i would take it as a learning experience, and backup.. since you will lost that data.. reinsatll, and recover
<holstein> BlackNeko: what is the cost of that data you are storing only in one place?
<BlackNeko> a lot
<BlackNeko> university proyect, my tesis, movies, all my picture, etc
<holstein> you dont have to backup to another terabyte drive.. could be anything.. dvd's.. bluerays
<BlackNeko> is like 1 tera
<holstein> BlackNeko: you can think of that as retorical.. and if the answer is something like "a lot more than what a backups solution costs" then, think it over
<BlackNeko> i dont trust bluray or dvd for bachup
<BlackNeko> i have bad experience with dvd lost
<holstein> BlackNeko: right now, you are trusting nothing
<holstein> BlackNeko: you *will* have a bad experience when that drive fails
<BlackNeko> right now i need a fresh install and donde have money for harddisk almost this month
<BlackNeko> >,<
<BlackNeko> my drive dont fail, ubuntu upgrade fail >,<
<BlackNeko> dont*
<holstein> BlackNeko: well, i didnt say the ubuntu upgrade didnt fail
<holstein> BlackNeko: what i said was, you should *never* trust *any* OS upgrade with data that is not backed up
<holstein> BlackNeko: i suggested dvd's so you wouldnt have to spend a bunch of money and you can get backedup
<BlackNeko> that bug is from the ubuntu 12.10 beta 2
<holstein> BlackNeko: 12.10 is not beta
<BlackNeko> and they release it with that bug =(
<holstein> BlackNeko: you might have that bug, and you might not
<BlackNeko> is from  2012-06-20
<holstein> BlackNeko: they?... 12.10 beta was just that.. beta.. not final
<holstein> BlackNeko: betas often ship bugs.. finals do too
<holstein> BlackNeko: i can relate to your furstration, but all i can say is, you should backup before upgrading
<holstein> you should also consider staying on the LTS releases
<holstein> as for what you issue is.. you can open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update" and post the errors in pastebin
<BlackNeko> this bug are present in ubuntu beta 2 and is still present in the final the never fix it and released the final version
<BlackNeko> ok i do it
<BlackNeko> i paste it give me 1 min
<holstein> BlackNeko: cool... i assure you, i cant release a fix, so lets let that go
<holstein> the way i read it, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/1015567 *is* a fix
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1015567 in dpkg (Ubuntu Quantal) "upgrade failed: mixed non-coinstallable and coinstallable package instances present" [Critical,Fix released]
<holstein> "In general, simply purge the packages that are have mixed non-coinstallable and coinstallable package instances present"
<BlackNeko> dont that dont fix nothing
<BlackNeko> if you read all the post some ppl have the same problem and cant fix
<holstein> BlackNeko: well, i dont have the issue in front of me, but i would need you to elaborate
<holstein> 'that" and "fix nothing"... i would need more information
<holstein> that = what have you tried for example
<BlackNeko> ok
<BlackNeko> the post script
<holstein> BlackNeko: what i need is the output of "sudo apt-get update"
<BlackNeko> apt-get update etc
<BlackNeko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1611281/
<BlackNeko> i get Duplicate sources.list entry
<BlackNeko> do apt-get update to correct
<BlackNeko> again xD
<holstein> BlackNeko: apt-get update doesnt correct duplicate entries
<holstein> BlackNeko: have you looked at your sources?
<holstein> BlackNeko: i would just relax a bit.. and take some time, with an open mind.. i dont thing you have that bug
<holstein> BlackNeko: you can also try the main ubuntu channels since this is not paricularly xubuntu related
<BlackNeko> i have try it
<BlackNeko> that is the bug
<holstein> BlackNeko: you have try what?
<holstein> BlackNeko: i dont think so
<BlackNeko> and i cant get a solution but a fresh install
<holstein> BlackNeko: i think you can.. but you dont have to
<holstein> BlackNeko: anyways. good luck! and be sure you back up your data before upgrading *any* OS's in the future
<holstein> if you can afford to lose the data,... im not sure what i would do... leaving the hard drive powered off for a long time can be bad too
<holstein> all i know is 2 things for certain... reinstalling ubuntu doesnt take very long, and you will lost that data at some point when that hard drive dies... so maybe just take the time to do a proper backup solution.. its not too late
<holstein> BlackNeko: cheers and good evening to you :)
<BlackNeko> i have try this perl script too https://lists.debian.org/debian-dpkg/2012/03/msg00045.html
<BlackNeko> i have deleted the source list and update again
<BlackNeko> some ppl tell to correct it manually because the problem is the missing arch in the list
<BlackNeko> ok thanks
<holstein> for the record, and the logs.. no one said deleting the sources file was a solution to that bug ^^
<gmg85> hi guys/
<gmg85> which is the easiest way to add systemwide proxy settings
<gmg85> without editing /etc/environment
<baizon> gmg85: http://askubuntu.com/questions/6943/how-can-a-proxy-be-set-for-the-whole-xubuntu-system
<baizon> ou ok
<baizon> gmg85: System -> Preferences -> Network Proxy
<zruty> Is there a way I can get a tree-view with folder and file sizes?
<gmg85> baizon: does this work on xubuntu?
<baizon> dont know
<baizon> if gnome got this settings
<gmg85> baizon: ok
<MoL0ToV> i have a problem with a dualview display... i can't get the desktop separated, xubuntu uses only "cloned" view... someone know howto fix?
<nicholosophy> MoL0ToV, what vid card/drivers
<nicholosophy> wish there were some decent twitter clients
<nicholosophy> all seem to be missing that certain something
<gandalf> parole...when playing videos with a resolution of less than 700p in fullscreen mode....the videos do not fill the entire screen
<gandalf> any suggestions on how to fix this?
<gandalf> *720p
<nicholosophy> must be in a hurry
<retaebnamow> hey guys
<Naeblis> Hello
<baizon> hi Naeblis
<Naeblis> I'm trying to install Xubuntu 12.04 in a laptop (dual boot with Windows 8), but when I select "something else" in the installation option, it does not show me any of the partitions.
<baizon> Naeblis: you got UEFI?
<Naeblis> I think so, yes.
<Naeblis> saw something related to it in the boot menu
<Naeblis> s/boot menu/bios/
<baizon> Naeblis: have you tried this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=878204
<baizon> Naeblis: do you have free space for xubuntu?
<baizon> if you have 1 partition you need to shrink it like it says in the link i posted
<Naeblis> yup. Lots of space. It's a new laptop, only Windows 8 installed, and about 4 partitions
<Naeblis> all having enough space
<baizon> try gparted or parted magic
<baizon> to prepare the partitions
<baizon> format etc
<baizon> then try again
<Naeblis> how should I use gparted? Select "try xubuntu" and install from there?
<baizon> no
<baizon> it boots and there you only prepare the partitions
<baizon> after that boot again xubuntu and check then
<baizon> if the partitions are visible
<baizon> Naeblis: or http://askubuntu.com/questions/162631/ubuntu-12-04-installer-does-not-recognize-drive-partitions
<baizon> there you have all information
<baizon> with screenshots
<Naeblis> yeah
<Naeblis> thanks!
<xubuntu630> ho problemi con l'installazione di ubuntu....quando si riavvia dopo l'installazione non parte...compare lo sfondo nero con scritte bianche in cui io inserisco login e password ma non parte comunque....help me
<GridCube> !it | xubuntu630
<ubottu> xubuntu630: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Felipe__> Hello
<Guest77310> hello
<Guest77310> I would need some help
<Guest77310> I installed Xubunto a few weeks ago
<Guest77310> today at work I could not use the wife so I connected the wire
<Guest77310> but the wired connection does not work at all
<Guest77310> it seems ethernet is turned off
<Guest77310> Can anybody give me a hand
<Guest77310> It seems other people had simillar problems
<Guest77310> but I could not get a valid solution
<GridCube> Guest77310: what computer? (or network adapter)
<Guest77310> it is a toshiba P875-31C
<GridCube> have you tried the silly way?
<TheSheep> wife?
<Pici> *wire
<GridCube> wifi TheSheep
<Pici> oh
<Guest77310> WIFI
<GridCube> Guest77310: have you tried just pressing fn and the key labeled for wifi?
<Guest77310> the wifi in the computer works fine,
<Guest77310> I have use all day,
<GridCube> oh
<Guest77310> there is aproblem at work, and thier WIFI do not work
<GridCube> okay
<GridCube> :)
<Guest77310> that is way I connected to the land wire
<GridCube> so you can pastebin the results of lspci
<Guest77310> yes
<GridCube> please do
<nss> Hey, having a bit of a problem with my dual monitor setup, I can't set the primary one to its native resolution 2560*1440 without the picture completely glitching up. Any pointers?
<Guest77310> here it is
<Guest77310> SATELLITE-P875:~$ lspci 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09) 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port (rev 09) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09) 00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 0
<Pici> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest77310> sorry
<Guest77310> I did not know pastebin
<GridCube> :)
<Guest77310> here is the link with the result
<Guest77310> http://pastebin.com/8Dz3qXm8
<Guest77310> If I run lshw -C network
<Guest77310> I get : network UNCLAIMED
<Guest77310> hello GridCube
<Guest77310> are you still there?
<GridCube> im here, yes, let me check
<Guest77310> thanks
<Guest77310> :-)
<GridCube> Guest77310: http://askubuntu.com/questions/165192/how-do-i-install-drivers-for-the-atheros-ar8161-ethernet-controller
<GridCube> read answer one
<Guest77310> I am on it
<Guest77310> I will let you know
<Guest77310> thatnks a lot     for you help
<GridCube> don't worry and good luck :)
<GridCube> also Guest77310 do you speak spanish?
<GridCube> if you do, please do join #ubuntu-es if you feel more confortable speaking spanish :)
<Guest77310> yes, I am spanish
<Guest77310> thanks for your help
<Guest77310> Hello GideCube
<Guest77310> the solution works perferct :-)
<Guest77310> I really appreciate it.
<Guest77310> thanks a lot
<GridCube> :) Guest77310 dont worry, good luck
<MoL0ToV> i'm unable to get working 2 separate desktops on my 2 display connected to my ati graphic card in xubuntu. someone can help me?
<nss> Right there with you MoL0ToV.
<holstein> MoL0ToV: what are you wanting? and what do you have?... if you have mirrored desktops, and you want spanned, try using arandr to set this up
<holstein> nss: ^^
<nss> I got spanned to work on XrandR but my primary won't display 2560*1440 correctly.
<MoL0ToV> holstein, i want 2 independent desktop one rightof other
<MoL0ToV> arandr don't work...
<holstein> nss: you can elaborate as to what you consider "correctly", but sometimes i just put a custom xorg.cong in place
<GridCube> you using the same output? i mean its hdmi to both monitors?
<holstein> MoL0ToV: in what way does arandr not work?
<MoL0ToV> today works after last apt.-get upgrade
<MoL0ToV> yesterday no
<holstein> MoL0ToV: ?
<Cheri703> MoL0ToV: it's not official, but if you update to xfce 4.12 you can do it...that's what I did. do note: hard/impossible to downgrade (I wasn't able to) http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-use-multiple-monitors-in-xubuntu.html
<MoL0ToV> this is beautiful
<holstein> MoL0ToV: so, you have dual head configured then?
<MoL0ToV> xubuntu patch release is telephatic
<MoL0ToV> :D
<nss> The picture is just completely glitched and flickery.
<holstein> nss: i would try different drivers
<nss> The proprietary ones? I'm on AMD 7970.
<MoL0ToV> i use oss
<peter__e> greetings,  got a pesky ZTE MF821D 4G modem that has issues cooperating with Xubuntu 12.04, it is recognized as a wired connection
<holstein> nss: i typically just try the other ones.. which ever ones im not trying... but if you havent tried the proprietary ones, i would suggest trying them
<peter__e> I've found usb_modswitch rules that are supposed to help however the ID in the suggested rules is different from the output from lsusb
<nss> How would a custom Xorg.conf for my setup look? Primary monitor on the left is 2560*1440 and secondary on the right 1920*1080.
<holstein> nss: sometimes i use a knoppix live CD, and get things setup there and take the xorg.conf.. knoppix or puppy
<nss> Would running Knoppix in a VM generate the same Xorg.conf?
<holstein> nss: no
<holstein> nss: for you, think its going to be the driver
<nss> Why's that? Googling turns up lots of Xorg.conf fixes for similar setups.
<holstein> nss: why is what?
<nss> Why do you think it's the drivers?
<holstein> nss: why do i think your "glitchy" graphics are due to the graphics driver?.. its just a guess... and have you tried all the drivers?
<nss> TBH no. I was assured it had to be the Xorg.conf from googling but it won't hurt to try. Thanks.
<holstein> nss: take your xorg.conf out of the equation... remove it, reboot and see if its glitchy.. get it not glitchy there by trying different drivers... set the resolution with a custom xorg.conf if you want/need
<nss> There's no Xorg.conf by default.
<GridCube> nope
<holstein> peter__e: for the record, i would try a more generic ubuntu support channel.. you might get more help there, and the help should be generic for all *buntu's for that device
<peter__e> holstein, thank you I'm on it :)
<xubuntu398> yay! my install is almost done!
<GridCube> :D
<baizon> nice to hear :)
<nss> holstein: Just dropping by to say thanks. Installed the proprietary AMD drivers and everything works now. Had to update to Xfce4.12 for proper extending support though and a curious pointer bug alike that I had on Windows under the same monitor setup is back, too minor for me to care though. There does seem to be more pronounced screen tearing though, not sure what's up with that. But again, thank you.
<holstein> nss: enjoy.. you likely could just use a different tool to configure dual head, but upgrae xfce if you like
<holstein> nss: whats up with the screen tearing is likely just the driver support for your specific device.. it can be challenging...
<nss> Yeah, figures. I'll check the OSD and try lowering the refresh rate but really, that's a sacrifice I'm willing to make.
<ajon> hey
<ajon> the power manager icon disapeared from my indicators and i cant fathom why
<ajon> if i kill the power manager and run it with --debug it prints "TRACE[xfpm-power.c:1149] xfpm_power_refresh_adaptor_visible(): Tray icon configuration: : ((XfpmShowIcon) SHOW_ICON_ALWAYS)
<ajon> TRACE[xfpm-power.c:1113] xfpm_power_hide_adapter_icon(): Hide adaptor icon" every now and then
<holstein> ajon: i usually just try as a different user, to see if its something with my config, or actually a problem with an application
<xubuntu369> i hope someone can help me....
<xubuntu369> I just did a clean install of 12.10 and everything is working fine with one fairly major exception - regardless of the program - Firefox, terminal, even the taskbar blink and go transparent when clicked or typed in.
<holstein> xubuntu369: did you install a compositor?
<xubuntu369> it also seems related that many webpages have elements that have been loaded invisible - ie: I can see everything but the one button I need to click
<xubuntu369> i don't know what a compositor is
<holstein> xubuntu369: was it like this in the live session?
<xubuntu369> didn't do a live session
<xubuntu369> this is probably my 10th linux installation, and I've been searching the web for answers to this problem but I can't seem to find any answers
<holstein> what would i do? probably since its a fresh install, i would either just reinstall after checking the installation media and the live session, or try looking for and applying upgrades
<xubuntu369> I've applied as many upgrades as I can find
<holstein> wont hurt to just apply upgrades and see if something comes in that "fixes" your issue
<holstein> xubuntu369: ?
<holstein> xubuntu369: open a terminal, or go to tty
<holstein> sudo apt-get update ...then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<holstein> reboot and test...
<holstein> if its still the same, then  you can look into an alternate grahpics driver..
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> or, you can try ubuntu 12.04
<xubuntu369> i don't like unity
<xubuntu369> GPU is too old
<xubuntu369> I'm considering lubuntu or macpup
<holstein> xubuntu369: ?
<holstein> xubuntu369: xubuntu 12.04
<holstein> xubuntu369: the 12.04 part being the operative change
<holstein> not 12.10...
<xubuntu369> but I really like xubuntu on the whole, if i  can get this display issue worked out
<holstein> xubuntu369: installing LXDE would maybe help you troubeshoot
<holstein> xubuntu369: its likely a graphics card support issue
<xubuntu369> yes, I think so.
<xubuntu369> I'm updating and reading as per your suggestion
<holstein> xubuntu369: install LXDE
<holstein> xubuntu369: or lubuntu-desktop
<holstein> xubuntu369: xubuntu and lubuntu *are* ubntu
<holstein> ubuntu
<Kingdaro> hey guys, can you help me out with something?
<xubuntu369> yes, I understand that
<xubuntu369> I will try installing LXDE
<David-A> xubuntu369: what graphical card/chip? have you installed proprietary drivers for it? ("additional hardware drivers") (if/if not/ try with/without)
<holstein> i think you'll find its a graphics driver issue
<holstein> !ask | Kingdaro
<ubottu> Kingdaro: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu369> I have a stupid GeForce2 MX/MX 400 (circa 2002) which seems to need the 96 driver which is unavailable in the repositories
<Kingdaro> alright so, my question, or problem, rather
<Kingdaro> there's this thing, where my theme isn't applied correctly when i log in
<Kingdaro> sometimes it does, sometimes it doesn't
<Kingdaro> and i'm just really confused, and i only found one other person with this issue, and he hasn't found a solution
<Kingdaro> i don't think my settings are being applied at all - my mouse feels a lot faster than it should
<holstein> xubuntu369: one easy test would be to try the vesa driver..
<holstein> Kingdaro: i would just use the default theme,and test.. if all is well, then the issue is in your theme
<holstein> Kingdaro: you can then ask the theme creator what you are supposed to do to get it working
<Kingdaro> that's the thing, it's a default theme with a minor edit to an image, and I don't seem to be able to switch themes at all
<xubuntu369> vesa driver, eh? I'll like into that
<Kingdaro> if i do happen to get the correct theme on login, i will be able to switch themes - right now, i can't.
<holstein> xubuntu369: i would literally just take 3 minutes and set it up with the vesa driver. you'll then know that the drive *is* the issue, and you can stop hopping around so much
<holstein> Kingdaro: you can blow out the .config in your home
<holstein> Kingdaro: sometimes i just set up a test user that i dont care about blowing out the /home with
<Kingdaro> alright, i'll try that. thanks
<xubuntu369> how about that. searched for vesa in Software Center and it's already installed
<xubuntu369> so... I also I just installed LXDE...
<holstein> xubuntu369: sure.. you'll need to specify the driver.. i do that with a custom xorg.conf file
<xubuntu369> oh.
<holstein> xubuntu369: one easy way to test this is.. boot the live CD.. test.. then boot the live CD with "nomodeset" for the vesa driver.. test
<xubuntu369> ok
<xubuntu369> that makes sense
<holstein> when you say "macpup" i assume you mean a puppy distro.. the puppy live CD's have a nice gui setup wizard that will let you specify vesa
<xubuntu369> yes, macpup is based on puppy
<holstein> you can always run puppy or knoppix and get your graphics going the way you like, and grab the xorg.conf from there for ubuntu
<xubuntu369> they say it's basically just a lot prettier
<holstein> xubuntu369: im just telling you what you can do with the tools to troubleshoot ubuntu...
<xubuntu369> I really appreciate it
<xubuntu369> I've been working on this machine for a day and half now
<xubuntu369> I'm going to reboot and keep testing. Thank you very much, holstein
<xubuntu393> hi there, newbie on xubuntu, I would like to speed up my boot time, I see it load 2 session : xubuntu and xfce, can I set it to load only one?
<David-A> xubuntu393: you normally select xfce or xubuntu session before login. only one is used at any time. normally.
<David-A> xubuntu393: how do you "see" it loads both?
<sandprickle> Has anyone else had problems with the 12.10 32 bit live CD?
<xubuntu393> @David A in the login panel I can choose between the two...
<xubuntu393> however they both look the same to me (if I'm not missing something)
<sandprickle> I actually made a live usb drive, but I can't install chromium-browser or Google Chrome
<holstein> sandprickle: i usually just install to the usb sticks
<holstein> sandprickle: a live USB is not persistent. you can make them persistent,, but i typically just do an install to the usb stick
<knome> sandprickle, what's your problem?
<genii-around> Probably no casper-cow partition
<David-A> xubuntu393: the menu structure is different, especially "settings" and "ubuntu softw center". the sessions used to have different themes, but seems to be the same in 12.04. there can be other diffs under the scenes i dont know of.
<sandprickle> Yeah this isn't persistent and it doesn't need to be. I just want to demo some stuff for my mom. When I try to install Chromium i get an internet connection error, and google-chrome-stable is "of bad quality"
<GridCube> sandprickle, are you using apt-get to install?
<sandprickle> was using software center; tried apt-get for chromium-broswer. no go.
<sandprickle> whoa, ok i'm getting 404s
<GridCube> ok, do sudo apt-get update
<sandprickle> yep, yep, it's downloading now.
<sandprickle> should have read the screen output :P
<GridCube> yep
<sandprickle> thanks all
<xubuntu674> Reinstalling Xubuntu....
<xubuntu674> Sure is quiet here....
<holstein> xubuntu674: try the #xubuntu-offtopic
<xubuntu674> ok
<whtemple1959> I am having trouble viewing my grub loader at boot time I get a screen stating "out of range" this normally happens when the resolution is not set right. therefore I do not see my boot options and cannot boot into windows but must wait for the default boot into xubuntu. btew I am using xubuntu 12.04 installed from a flash drive. any suggestions?
<Unit193> whtemple1959: You can set the res in /etc/default/grub and then sudo update-grub
<whtemple1959> thank you Unit193. rebooting. it will work...cya soon
<xubuntu393> @ David A I'm trying to figure it out, thanks for you help
<David-A> xubuntu393: if its about boot or login times, we can look for other clues. look e.g. at settings>session and startup
<xubuntu393> @ David A
<xubuntu393> tell me more
<xubuntu393> what should I look for
<Unit193> Could install bootchart to look and see what's taking up time.  As you have booted into Xfce, they both look like the Xfce session, you'd have to remove (some of) ~/.config/ in order to get back to the default Xubuntu session.
<David-A> xubuntu393: if something is started at login that you dont need. either it was "saved" when you logged out with "save session" or something was added to autostart when you installed something but you really are not using it.
<xubuntu393> @ David Autostart: I have got all the botton checked a part from bluetooth
<David-A> xubuntu393: I've unchecked "xfce4 tips and tricks" :)  (and some other things)
<xubuntu393> will do
<xubuntu393> about that...
<xubuntu393> I installed a notepad
<David-A> xubuntu393: if boot time is worse than login time, then look at bootchart that Unit193 mentioned above
<xubuntu393> Notes...it is not in the autostart however it does start at log in
<xubuntu393> (just noticed )
<xubuntu393> log in time isn't bad at all
<xubuntu393> will look into Unit193 suggestion, does it apply for xubuntu?
<David-A> xubuntu393: i i r c it does, and don't see any reason why it would'n
<xubuntu393> will try to run it and post result if I manage
<xubuntu393> David A. , Unit193 thanks for your help. I'll have a go with bootchart
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<Unit193> whtemple1959: Good to go?
<whtemple1959> thank you Unit 193 I do not understand why it did not like 620x480 but it is working with a higher resolution. us noobs must be very entertaining. again thank you
<Unit193> Sure thing!  You can also modify how long it waits for you to select, or other options as well. :)
<genii-around> whtemple1959: 640x480 is a more usual resolution than 620x480
<whtemple1959> thank you genii. I am off to explore xubuntu and see what other trouble I can get into. I am sure I will be back again. again thank you all.
<iwr> hello
<knome> hullo
<iwr> one quick question
<iwr> will xubuntu run smoothly od 1.8ghz, 768ram and 64mb graphics laptop?
#xubuntu 2013-02-06
<knome> it will run... smoothly? i suppose that depends what you're going to do and what you think is smooth
<iwr> browsing, 8+tabs in chrome, maybe word editor open? :)
<pleia2> my netbook is 1.6ghz + 1G of ram and it's quite usable, except for flash videos (tend to end up being a bit choppy)
<David-A> iwr: that may work. the biggest memory eater nowadays are web-browsers, both chromium and firefox. but 8 not too heavy tabs should be fine. high-definition video will probably not be smooth with an old graphics card.
<iwr> no, its mostly basic work
<pleia2> libreoffice will load slowly, but it shouldn't be a problem once it's launched
<iwr> excellent
<pleia2> (I use it on said netbook for Impress presentations)
<iwr> thank you guys for help
<genii-around> pleia2: I have a similar spec netbook ( Acer D260 ), I highly recommend some cheap SSD for it. After I swapped the drive without changing anything else, everything just zips along.
<pleia2> oh right, mine does have an ssd and I'm sure that helps
<Unit193> Hrm, so I'm the only one that has had some issues with 1G ram?  Swapping out was a killer, I optimized firefox and then my kernel also added zswap support which also helped.
<genii-around> Unit193: My machine ran like a dog. Out of kubuntu, regular ubuntu, and xubuntu only xubuntu was marginally usable. Kubuntu would take 5-6 minutes to load to a usable desktop. Swapping the drive for an SSD took that down to under a minute. Although I'm mostly using xubuntu and lubuntu on it now, both which zip along. I may bump RAM up to 2G
<pleia2> I use chrome (firefox is leaner now, but not good enough)
<pleia2> I used the default gnome2 in 8.04 when I first got it, but then switched to xubuntu
<al___> Does anyone have any experience trying to load the scanner on an HP8600 all-in-one wireless?
<AneX> im on winxp and im about to install xubuntu. after install the only internet connection i have is wifi. will i beable to auto connect to any wifi signal?
<AneX> im on old laptop
<Unit193> Depends on your chipset.
<AneX> im on intel centrino 1.4 ghz
<Unit193> What's the wifi card?
<AneX> wifi is intel pro/wireless 2200bg
<Unit193> AneX: Should be good.
<Unit193> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Ipw2200
<AneX> thx, where in xubuntu will i find wireless connections for future knoledge
<Unit193> Right in the panel, may offer you to connect.
<AneX> oh ok coo im just sick in tired of windows
<AneX> ive used puppy linux and ubuntu before but not xubuntu
<Unit193> http://docs.xubuntu.org/internet-networks.html  That may help.
<AneX> thx
<AneX_> is unetbootin the best program to burn this xubuntu iso to my usb drive?
<bazhang> if it works for you, yes
<AneX_> aight thx
<David-A> AneX_: remember that you may have different options when you right-click and left-click the network icon in the panel
<zruty> apt-get is constantly coming back with some error. I tried other sources, but same thing. What can I do? (unable to locate package, or has no installation candidate)
<Unit193> And you did apt-get update?
<Unit193> Can you paste the exact error, or pastebin if long?
<zruty> Oh, bl*st... I knew I forgot something... gee what a beginner's mistake...
<zruty> so sorry to bother you!
<zruty> But thanks!
<Unit193> Sure thing, no problem.
<Noskcaj> does anyone actually use the xubuntu twitter account anymore? why can't we have it tweeting daily, a similar issue affects the facebook page
<jonas____> good day
<jonas____> peeps
<jonas____> where is xflock4 in quantal
<jonas____> oi
<jonas____> ?
<knome> !enter | jonas____
<ubottu> jonas____: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jonas____> ok , canyou tell me, where is xflock4 in quantal ?
<knome> i don't understand the question
<koegs> jonas____: /usr/bin/xflock4
<koegs> or "which xflock4" :)
<jonas____> alright so in xfce 4.8 there was an app named xflock, that was a small icon used to lock the screen
<jonas____> that paclkage is missing in quantal
<jonas____> koegs its missing in quantal
<jonas____> :S
<koegs> nope, i am on quantal right now
<knome> jonas____, are you talking about a panel applet?
<jonas____> u have it installed
<jonas____> yes that one
<knome> jonas____, try adding the action buttons applet and then edit preferences
<jonas____> still xflock ain showing in synaptic
<knome> jonas____, you should be able to create a lock-button from there
<jonas____> fair engouh
<donnie> Anyone know of any good, free, WORKING, proxy's?
<GridCube> not really, but there is tor, it works for me, just have to be careful with it
<badpie> Have any of you ever said a bad word?
<koegs> badpie: maybe someone in #xubuntu-offtopic
<badpie> I'm in the process of installing Xubuntu and I presumed this channel was there to entertain me while I wait, a very thoughtful service to provide.
<koegs> badpie: only for support, #xubuntu-offtopic is meant for chatting
<badpie> Ok, sorry.
<badpie> Then riddle me this: Ubuntu 12.10 was too much for my netbook, even when i log in with the xfce env. Is Xubuntu going to be any different?
<mikodo> sorry, test
<tjingboem> it takes a long time before thunar finds my disks. What is happening?
<tjingboem> it takes 2 minutes after logging in before i can use Xubuntu. Is this error known?
<Noskcaj>  does anyone actually use the xubuntu twitter account anymore? why can't we have it tweeting daily, a similar issue affects the facebook page
<TheSheep> Noskcaj: facebook page, seriously?
<TheSheep> tjingboem: do you have anything suspicious in dmesg?
<tjingboem> don't know - i updated today, yesterday there was no problem
<TheSheep> tjingboem: just open a terminal and type 'dmesg' and look at the messages
<tjingboem> i see a big difference in time between these 2:
<tjingboem> [   22.858009] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<tjingboem> [  667.721017] usb 1-3: reset high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd
<tjingboem> the rest follows each other very quickly
<TheSheep> the most recent ones are at the end
<TheSheep> anything that looks like IO errors?
<tjingboem> [   10.564980] EXT4-fs (sda5): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<TheSheep> tjingboem: that's ok
<swiftkick> sup guise
<swiftkick> i was just re-running the latest xubuntu installer... which appears to be the same as the latest ubuntu installer
<swiftkick> no more mdraid support from the installer?
<tjingboem> lots of text, TheSheep. i will disconnect my usb cardreader and reboot - see what happens...
<tjingboem> TheSheep - don't know why, but disconnecting the empty cardreader seems to solve problem
<TheSheep> tjingboem: fun
<tjingboem> :) and :(
<dr_dan> hi.  I have acquired a Dell Inspiron e1405  (Intel Core Duo @1.6 Ghz)  with just 1GB of RAM.  is xubuntu 12.10 going to be too slow?
<dr_dan> go ahead with answer.  i will brb.
<TheSheep> too slow for what?
<dr_dan> oh hi!
<dr_dan> well its for my 12 year son.  he just wanted a machine for online (web)  games  like miniclips
<dr_dan> flash based i think
<TheSheep> most should work fine, but some are written in a horrible way and need quite some computing power
<dr_dan> yeah i thought so
<dr_dan> so should i find a slightly more powerful laptop?
<TheSheep> I would give it a try
<TheSheep> if you can
<dr_dan> the thing is 6 years old i think
<dr_dan> ok.   go with 11.10?   or  12.10  verison
<dr_dan> or it doesnt matter
<TheSheep> my parents are using a worse computer with ubuntu
<TheSheep> but they mostly read news and use openoffice
<TheSheep> shouldn't matter much
<dr_dan> ok.
<dr_dan> thank TS
<dr_dan> have a good one
<TheSheep> good luck
<dr_dan> thanks
<dr_dan> bye
<hhhzzzain> who has libreoffice on their xubuntu?
<hhhzzzain> gridcube, do you have libreoffice on your xubuntu?
<GridCube> yes
<hhhzzzain> which version is it?
<knome> hhhzzzain, please don't ping random people
<knome> hhhzzzain, even if GridCube replied, it's not good manners
<GridCube> good point
<hhhzzzain> you just joined so It is a good time to ask.
<pleia2> hhhzzzain: do you have a specific problem/question in mind? a lot of us install libreoffice on xubuntu but it's hard to know how to help if you don't ask ;)
<pleia2> and knowing what version of Xubuntu you're running and ask about is helpful too
<hhhzzzain> my question: which version of libreoffice is the lastest using the ubuntu software centre + updates?
<GridCube> LibreOffice 3.5.4.2 Build ID: 350m1(Build:2)
<knome> hhhzzzain, possibly true, but it doesn't make pinging random people good manners.
<pleia2> hhhzzzain: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libreoffice
<hhhzzzain> really, if you are idle, make you status idle, otherwise don't expect people to know that you are busy.
<GridCube> hhhzzzain, its not like that, but please dont enter to an argument here
<pleia2> hhhzzzain: that's not really how it works :)
<GridCube> lets just all move on please
<pleia2> hhhzzzain: the link I gave gives current versions for recent versions of ubuntu, does that answer your question?
<hhhzzzain> yes (but it is also listed if you go to ubuntu software centre). I wanted to know that through "check for updates" it will update to 3.6.5 (current version on the website).
<pleia2> yes
<hhhzzzain> so the current version on ubuntu is 3.6.5?
<hhhzzzain> or 3.6.2?
<hhhzzzain> so I should download from libreoffice directly?
<hhhzzzain> to get 3.6.5?
<pleia2> hhhzzzain: I'm going to assume you're on 12.04?
<hhhzzzain> 12.10
<pleia2> ok, then according to the site I linked the current version available for 12.10 is 3.6.2
<pleia2> not 3.6.5
<pleia2> looks like 3.6.5 hasn't been packaged yet, not even for 13.04
<pleia2> it may need more testing, or has bugs the developers want to see fixed before packaging it, or many other reasons :)
<pleia2> if you absolutely need 3.6.5 and don't mind that it hasn't been accepted by ubuntu developers yet, I suppose you could download it from libreoffice's site, but I tend to recommend sticking with the current version with your release for the best experience stability, etc wise
<hhhzzzain> I would have answered this myself if I knew: the most updated ubuntu packages immediately appears in ubuntu software centre. (I thought there was a delay).
<pleia2> they first go into a "proposed" repository where developers and contributors can test them
<pleia2> so that's the delay
<dydzEz2__> didnt someone here have a thinkpad x1 carbon
<koegs> yes
<dydzEz2__>  ah yes it was you koegs
<dydzEz2__> do you have dual boot with your windows 8 setup
<dydzEz2__> wondering if you installed xubuntu under UEFI (secure boot off though) and then used boot-repair
<koegs> nope, i am not using uefi
<koegs> i have dualboot win8 and xubuntu, but not uefi
<dydzEz2__>  ah ok
<dydzEz2__> but you had to use boot-repair right?
<koegs> boot-repair?
<dydzEz2__> oh wow you didnt? it just fixed up grub, i had to use it. i installed it a first time on legacy and when i would go into grub and hit w8 it wouldnt work
<koegs> hm, i had win7 first, then xubuntu, at some point later i have remove win7 and installed win8
<dydzEz2__> oh so you dont have like lenovo's win 8 recovery thing
<koegs> after that i have reinstalled grub with the live-cd
<dydzEz2__> oh you did that i see
<koegs> noppe
<dydzEz2__> you used the live-cd to fix up grub
<dydzEz2__> you just did it manually eh?
<koegs> yeah, had to, because win8 overwrote grub
<dydzEz2__> yeah
<koegs> but that is just a matter of minutes
<dydzEz2__> boot-repair worked under uefi, i think imma setup it under legacy so alll live-cd's will be easier to work around
<dydzEz2__> is there a forum post on how you did it exactly, if boot-repair doesn work
<koegs> yeah, did not want to read uefi docs and how-tos, i am good with legacy :D
<koegs> i can give you the german ubuntuusers wiki :D
<dydzEz2__> yeah
<dydzEz2__> ill just translate on chrome or something
<dydzEz2__> and work it out
<dydzEz2__> thanks
#xubuntu 2013-02-07
<koegs> lemme look for an english version
<koegs> seems that boot-repair is recommended :D
<koegs> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<dydzEz2__> yeah
<dydzEz2__> this time ill just do it under legacy
<dydzEz2__> legacy is more compatible wit hunder lvie-cd's like tails etc
<dydzEz2__> so i want it like yours
<dydzEz2__> im thinking of deleting the recovery partitions and just manually installing w8
<koegs> i do not like pre-installed win-versions
<koegs> lots of garbage in there
<dydzEz2__> exactly
<koegs> so i zapped the recovery
<dydzEz2__> i got technet so i can get a nice clean ISO
<xubuntu808> I want to download Xubuntu and dual boot it with my current laptop that has Vista on it
<xubuntu808> but i downloaded it and put the file onto a CD and it wont boot from the CD even though i made it Boot from CD first
<David-A> xubuntu808: how did you burn it to the CD. It must be burnt as an .iso (burn iso or cd image) not as a data file (burn data files).
<xubuntu808> so do i extract the file and just put the .iso file on the CD?
<David-A> xubuntu808: download a .iso file. burn the .iso file to a cd. the cd burning program should have options to burn an image (.iso) or data files. select an image or .iso.
<xubuntu808> i got the file straight from xubuntu.org. Do i just search for the iso online?
<xubuntu808> Actually, i just found it.
<David-A> xubuntu808: what file? you should download a file whos name is xubuntu-12.04.1-xxx.iso or xubuntu-12.10-xxx.iso (where xxx is the variant and arcitecture you want)
<xubuntu808> ok thanks
<David-A> xubuntu808: f y i, by architecture i mean 32 or 64 bit. 32bit=i386, 64bit=amd64, you can always use 32bit (i386) if you are unsure.
<David-A> xubuntu808: by variant i mean desktop or ... well, the other variants. (desktop is what most people want.)
<roger_> hola
<roger_> Is anyone available to help a linux newb?
<roger_> Is anyone available to help me out. should be easy
<pleia2> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<well_laid_lawn> roger_:  most people just start out with what their problem is ;)
<roger_> oh my bad..  just being friendly
<roger_> kk
<well_laid_lawn> it's just how support channels work
<roger_> I've got xubuntu with apache2 for a simple LAN web server. I can connect using the IP just fine. Was just wondering what I'd be getting into if I wanted to setup a local domain name (ie. //mywebpage/") instead of using the IP.. I searched a little and saw bind9, but not sure if i'm barking up the wrong tree there
<pleia2> depends on how complicated you want to make it, if you want it to be discoverable by every system on your lan you can set up bind9 as a dns server and have all systems query that for dns
<pleia2> if you just need to get to it from one computer, you can just edit /etc/hosts and put some info in there
<pleia2> I have some test vms on my lan that I don't have in DNS, so I put this in /etc/hosts on my desktop:
<pleia2> 192.168.42.68 vm1
<pleia2> 192.168.42.70 vm2
<pleia2> etc
<pleia2> so I can just acces them by the name "vm1" etc
<roger_> yeah from all comps..  so with bind9 i'd be setting up a "zone"?
<pleia2> yeah, probably a lan zone
<pleia2> probably want to read a bind9 how-to though :)
<pleia2> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/dns-configuration.html is good
<roger_> ok.. great!  so if I go slashing my way around installing/setting up bind9 and its goes all wonky, if I remove bind9 that should take me back to my current state?
<pleia2> well, there are two parts to running a dns server - actually running it on a server and then telling your local computer to use it as the dns server
<pleia2> /etc/resolv.conf will typically show you your current dns server
<pleia2> I run my own, so on my network: nameserver 192.168.42.1
<pleia2> so you'd have to uninstall bind9, and tell your desktop to stop using it for dns
<roger_> ok.. sounds good.
<roger_> thank you very much..
<pleia2> you're welcome :) good luck
<roger_> oh wait
<roger_> ahh.. nevermind..  was thinking I could just do etc/hosts instead. But that would only work for one computer
<pleia2> honestly setting up a dns server is a bit of work, on my wifi lan I still just copy /etc/hosts entries to a few computers
<roger_> yeah, I'm think so now too
<roger_> ok so.. just to be clear.. you are editing a file on remote comps, and not the server?
<Zelouille> roger_: Alternatively, your router may have an interface where you can name your connected computers. If the computers already use the DNS of the router, you'll have nothing else to change.
<jdsimon> can somebody help me, when watching dvd videos on xubuntu my vidoes are yellow and all blurry, what do I need to do?
<roger_> Bind9 vs. PowerDNS vs. DNSMASQ?
<icloud> hi does any one know how to make the title bar (including close, maximize, etc) button bigger? i tried resizing the .xmp file in the theme folder but it does nothinig
<roger_> thank you to the guy who helped me with DNS
<roger_> was alot of work but got it going
<BillyZane> hello
<BillyZane> I have a problem with thunar. the network icon on the left side is not there.
<BillyZane> The network is fine, I am able to access it through ctrl+l
<BillyZane> but, the actual network icon has disappeared
<BillyZane> regarding recent changes to my computer settings, i have typed "mv /home/riz/.gtkrc-2.0 /home/riz/.gtkrc-2.0.BAK" in order to resolve an earlier problem regarding the inability to customize my desktop
<laite> BillyZane: I think this is a known bug, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/+bug/1057610
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1057610 in thunar (Ubuntu) "trash and network icons don't show up occasionally" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BillyZane> laite: thank you, i'll give it a look
<BillyZane> do you know how to fix the bug?
<laite> unfortunately not :/
<BillyZane> how annoying
<BillyZane> you know...
<BillyZane> i'm a very recent convert from windows
<BillyZane> and... since moving to ubuntu, i just can't go back to windows
<BillyZane> but one thing I have to say about windows is, it works
<BillyZane> i've encountered so many computer problems the last few weeks, that it's easily more than i've had in years combined
<BillyZane> it seems like the status of no compter problems is an unstable point
<BillyZane> random things just happen for no reason at all. I have no idea how to fix it either
<torax> the more I have used linux the more i´ve seen how windows does not work
<BillyZane> i think that's true for when you're trying to do something
<BillyZane> but if you're trying to do nothing, windows works really well
<laite> BillyZane: For this problem, it seems that I got network icon (never missed it in the first place, heh) back by writing to console 'killall Thunar' (without quotations), and then 'thunar --daemon &'
<laite> *console = terminal emulator
<laite> strange
<BillyZane> ooo interesting
<BillyZane> what happens next?
<BillyZane> i just run thunar again
<laite> profit
<laite> does it work?
<BillyZane> oh, let me try
<BillyZane> one sec
<BillyZane> it did :)
<laite> great!
<BillyZane> u r genius
<BillyZane> what did i just do?
<BillyZane> i think kill all killed all running thunar apps
<BillyZane> but what about thunar -- daemon &
<BillyZane> what is the daemon, what is the & ?
<laite> deamon is linux term for 'background process' (much simplified, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daemon_(computing) if you're really interested)
<laite> the & at the end tells terminal that we want to 'jump out' of that process, so it really goes to background instead of closing when we exit terminal
<BillyZane> ummm
<laite> it *might* also work without --daemon, but it was suggested in bug report I linked so I went with that :)
<BillyZane> my cat's breath smells like cat food
<laite> attaboy =D
<BillyZane> so...
<BillyZane> if we close thunar, it doesn't really close, it just goes to backgorund
<BillyZane> is that right/
<laite> correct, you can see that by yourself in terminal, try 'pgrep thunar -l'
<BillyZane> why would that correct the problem? didn't kill all close thunar, which in doing so, cause the problem to be fixed? why then would preventing the closing of thunar prevent the problem from happening
<laite> it seems that *restarting* thunar was the key here, perhaps something goes internally wrong at some point due to a bug in non-daemon instance
<BillyZane> daing
<BillyZane> i guess i'll have to accept it
<laite> as I said, it *might* work also without --daemon
<BillyZane> it's no worries, i learned a new command :D
<BillyZane> also, pgrep
<BillyZane> what's that?
<BillyZane> everytime I type man command, i just TL;DR
<BillyZane> i wish there was a simple explanation for things
<laite> pgrep allows you to search for active processes by their name (or part of it, quite handy), -l in the end shows correct name on output
<BillyZane> too much to learn!
<laite> =D
<BillyZane> argh, i can't remember every command!
<laite> I'm quite recent convert (~2 years ago), and look at me now =D
<laite> you'll get there :)
<BillyZane> wt.f, why call it pgrep , i guess it's... p grep, process grep, process list! yay!
<laite> indeed!
<laite> also, welcome to linux :)
<BillyZane> well that is actually really logical
<BillyZane> thank you
<BillyZane> it's been a very long time coming
<BillyZane> been using windows for... maybe 15 years now
<BillyZane> it's time to ditch it
<BillyZane> it makes me want to shed a small tear saying that
<BillyZane> but i only have like... well... almost no reason to stay on it now
<BillyZane> except for itunes
<torax> As time goes by you´ll find many reasons to stay in linux :)
<BillyZane> ipad/iphone .. i won't buy another
<BillyZane> oh i have so many reasons to
<BillyZane> i'm amazed by linux all the time
<BillyZane> i wanted to use it because i'm taking a C and java class
<torax> me too :D, been using it on and off for 10 years =)
<BillyZane> i presume you also use xfce then
<BillyZane> is that the best gui?
<BillyZane> i think so, so far
<torax> well I like xfce
<torax> I also use awesome
<BillyZane> ohh
<BillyZane> i hear awesome is the l33t user's environment
<torax> well... yes. It takes some time to get used to
<torax> cinnamon also looks good
<BillyZane> i don't think i'm quite ready for awesome yet
<torax> you should use the desktop you like.
<BillyZane> for sure dude
<BillyZane> you know what blows my mind?
<torax> It is the freedom of choice we have here :)
<torax> what?
<BillyZane> CTRL+Alt+F8
<torax> =)
<BillyZane> only thing is, it's not doing "it" , i just get a blinking _
<BillyZane> but i should get an alternative log in right?
<torax> you can start new x session, which goes there
<torax> cant remember how
<BillyZane> you know what CTRL+ALT+F8 is like? it's when they realized the solar system was just a small part of the galaxy
<BillyZane> typing stuff on that screen doesn't do anything, it's bizarre
<gmg85> hi
<gmg85> i have a problem
<gmg85> ping is not working
<gmg85> yet i can surf the net
<gmg85> any ideas on how to fix this?
<torax> what are you trying to ping?
<gmg85> torax, google.com
<gmg85> torax, pinging the router works
<torax> gmg85: try pinging 173.194.44.50
<gmg85> that works
<torax> could be problem with dns server
<gmg85> torax, is it possible for such a problem to affect a single user?
<gmg85> torax,
<gmg85> torax, turned out to be a problem in my dns server settings
<gmg85> torax, it was working before...i had  the wrong ip for one  of the dns servers so  i guess when the system finally used that ip that's when things went wrong
<torax> :)
<oinkon> when my computer suspends, it isn't locking
<oinkon> i have the checkbox checked that tells xfce to lock the screen on suspend in the power settings
<xubuntu186> hi.. there's somebody?
<holstein> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu186> since the last update of the system amule don't start? some one can help with that problem?
<holstein> xubuntu186: sure.. lemme just google "amule" and see what i come up with
<holstein> xubuntu186: i would try removing/renaming the config file in your /home directory..
<holstein> xubuntu186: if you have issues with that, and easy way to test is to just make another test user account and try it
<xubuntu186> i remove amule, then delete all files in ./amule but not remove Incoming and Temp directories, then install again. Amule start and i don't lose any download
<xubuntu186> thank you!!!
<holstein> xubuntu186: cheers!
<xubuntu185> bizarre evening
<xubuntu185> been trying to re-install GRUB forot 2 days (not a really flink komputer guy)
<xubuntu185> **for about
<xubuntu185> while saving my wife's data from her ubuntu partition
<xubuntu185> hopefully the xubuntu install will re-install the bootloader so it doesn't only startup in W*ndows
<xubuntu185> and I got the answer back from the immigration dept...my residency case has been rejected
<holstein> xubuntu185: grub is just one bootloader option... theres GAG, plop...
<holstein> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<holstein> ^^ there are explanations about how to recover grub using a live CD.. thats what i would do
<xubuntu185> grub was on the thumb drive, and I accidentaly installed the xubuntu liveCD on this key...thanks bot
<holstein> xubuntu185: i asked the bot to link that for you
<xubuntu185> takk, holstein
<holstein> xubuntu185: grub will be where you install it
<holstein> xubuntu185: if you dont have the machine set to boot the USB stick, it will boot the hard drive... which has whatever bootloader it has
<GermainZ> Hey guys. I'm trying to boot the iso directly using EasyBCD, which works fine (it boots) but I get the terminal and this error after the loading screen instead of the installation: "(initramfs) Unable To Find A Medium Containing A Live File System"
<SonikkuAmerica> GermainZ: What kind of a terminal?
<GermainZ> The linux shell, with busybox's version at the top.
<Unit193> Well that's not good at all...
<SonikkuAmerica> Weird.
<holstein> GermainZ: the live filestystem will be on the live iso.. i would say its not "working fine".. can you just boot a live CD/USB?
<SonikkuAmerica> I've never heard of anyone trying to boot an ISO image using EasyBCD...
<GermainZ> holstein, not before a few days.
<xubuntu307> Ive been logged out of my desktop and dont know the user name or pass
<GermainZ> SonikkuAmerica, a few people suggested it for Ubuntu online. Not to me, tho.
<holstein> xubuntu307: there is a recovery console
<xubuntu307> ?
<holstein> GermainZ: ? ubuntu online?
<xubuntu307> im definitely new
<GermainZ> holstein, if I'm not mistaken, yes.
<SonikkuAmerica> holstein: Ubuntu, online. Not online Ubuntu.
<holstein> xubuntu307: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<GermainZ> I think he meants the ubuntu online forums?
<xubuntu307> thank you
<holstein> GermainZ: can you just boot a CD or USB?
<GermainZ> holstein, not before a few days.
<holstein> GermainZ: ?
<GermainZ> None available ATM and can't get hold of any till a few days
<holstein> GermainZ: i dont understand what that means.. you mean, that functionality is broken?
<GermainZ> Some people suggested changing my BIOS from IDE to AHCI, but it's already set to AHCI.
<holstein> GermainZ: http://askubuntu.com/questions/124617/easy-bcd-help-dual-boot-win7-and-ubuntu-11-10-add-new-entry-for-ubuntu might be relevant
<GermainZ> holstein, it's booting fine for me.
<holstein> GermainZ: cool.. then enjoy!
<holstein> GermainZ: i thought you were experiencing an error
<GermainZ> Well, booting as in "no purple screen".
<GermainZ> It is giving me an error.
<holstein> GermainZ: ok.. then it is *not* booting fine
<holstein> GermainZ: can you use a USB stick to just boot the iso?
<GermainZ> Well, it's not booting at all for that guy, so it is booting for me :P
<GermainZ> I only have my android right now, my USB is back home.
<GermainZ> I could probably try using the microSD, but I'd rather not do that if there's anything simpler.
<holstein> GermainZ: i would either look into what easybcd expects you to do to boot ubuntu, or just wait...
<GermainZ> There are just two settings for booting an ISO with EasyBCD and I've tried them both.
<GermainZ> I guess I'll just wait and see if it happens with a live cd
<holstein> GermainZ: i have not tried easybcd.. i use a live CD or usb made with unetbootin often
<holstein> GermainZ: you could have a bad iso..
<GermainZ> Installed fine on virtual box.
<holstein> GermainZ: then, i would say, the issue is easybcd with ubuntu.. and i am not familiar with easybcd.. you could explore the support avenues specific to easybcd
<GermainZ> Alright, thanks for the help :)
<GermainZ> If I understand correctly, I can use unetbootin to directly boot into the live environment from my hard disk? That's what I was doing with EasyBCD. I'll try it out using unetbootin.
<GermainZ> Just to know which procedure to take ... can xubuntu load itself to RAM?
<Unit193> If you have enough and use the toram boot option, yes.
<GermainZ> I have 8gb available. Thanks :)
<Unit193> Heh, I've done it with 2.
<GermainZ|Phone> Quick update: it boots fine using unetbootin
<GermainZ|Phone> If that's what it's called, not sure :)
<GermainZ|Phone> Thanks for the suggestion!
<GermainZ|Phone> I can't figure out how to split my windows partition tho...
<Unit193> Use GParted.
<GermainZ|Phone> Can I do that from the installation?
<Unit193> Installation?  You'd normally do it before, I'd think.  You can't resize the active partition.
<GermainZ|Phone> Mhm..  I didn't see the load to ram option
<Unit193> You won't see it, in the section where it asks you if you want to Try Xubuntu without installing or install Xubuntu, you hit F6 then type it in.
<GermainZ|Phone> Ah, thank you.
<GermainZ|Phone> Should have checked that in the docs first
<GermainZ|Phone> I can't access that screen using unetbootin... I can either try directly try or install directly. Can I do it from the terminal?
<Unit193> GermainZ|Phone: Hit e on Try.
<GermainZ|Phone> Unit193, should I add a new line or edit an existing one?
<Unit193> GermainZ|Phone: Edit.
<GermainZ|Phone> Which line should I edit? "boot"?
<Unit193> You should see "quiet splash" add a space and toram
<Unit193> "quiet splash toram"
<GermainZ|Phone> Ah yes, but it's not alone
<GermainZ|Phone> "kernel /casper/vmlinuz file=/cdrom/preseed/xubuntu.seed boot=Casper quiet splash --"
<GermainZ|Phone> Should I still add toram to it after the --?
<Unit193> Yeah, add before.
<GermainZ|Phone> Thanks, it's loading now. Any way to check if it's indeed loaded, other than seeing if I can partition?
<Unit193> Desktop will pull up after it copies over to the RAM.
<GermainZ|Phone> Still loading.
<GermainZ|Phone> Is it normal for  it to take more than 15 minutes?
<Unit193> Is it at the Xubuntu plymouth screen?  (Screen with Xubuntu, and a scroller going back and forth.)
<GermainZ|Phone> Correct, with  blue background.
<GermainZ|Phone> Oh, it just loaded. I suppose I'm to impatient :)
<Unit193> That's a long time to wait, the one with 2G didn't have that issue but it'd also depend on the processor and flash drive speed.
<GermainZ|Phone> Well I still can't split /dev/sda2
<Unit193> Why is that?
<GermainZ|Phone> How do you normally do it?
<GermainZ|Phone> The  minus button erases it, and "New partition table" erases all my partitions.
<Unit193> I use gparted, have to shrink the one partition first.
<GermainZ|Phone> It's a separate live cd? Can I use it directly from the live xubuntu?
<Unit193> It's a tool in settings manager.
<GermainZ|Phone> Oh, thanks. I searched for it using application finder but I suppose it doesn't look for system toola
<GermainZ|Phone> Tools*
<Unit193> I dunno, I don't use it. :P
<GermainZ|Phone> Mhm, can't unmount partition because it's busy..
<Unit193> Swap in use?
<GermainZ|Phone> free shows 0 for swap, so I suppose not
<David-A> GermainZ|Phone: you can see what have files opened on the device with: lsof /dev/sdXX  (e.g. lsof /dev/sda2) (possibly with sudo before)
<GermainZ|Phone> I'm trying that but I'm getting an error
<Unit193> What error?  Could maybe check `mount` too.
<David-A> GermainZ|Phone: swapon -s   will show if a swap area is used (even if 0 bytes are swapped, a swap may be defined)
<GermainZ|Phone> Can't stat() fuse.gvfsd-fuse file system /run/user/xubuntu/gvfs
<GermainZ|Phone> No swap area is used
<GermainZ|Phone> Oh well.. How do I check toram is in effect?
<GermainZ> This should make typing faster ... Logged in from the live installation.
<GermainZ> Tried sudo swapoff -a to make sure, still can't unmount /cdrom... which is sda2
<GermainZ> sudo umount /cdrom -l
<GermainZ> That did it :)
<dydzEz2> so does xubuntu not support UEFI Secure boot?
<dydzEz2> but ubuntu does?
<topper4125> dydzEz2, If that is true, you can just install Ubuntu, Install XFCE (4.10, instead of 4.8, so upgrade :) ) and then uninstall Unity....
<dydzEz2> god im thinkiing of just installing w8 old school, i really dont care for uefi and secureboot
<topper4125> uefi and secureboot are a conspiracy from M$ to keep people in windows... I say fight 'em as long as possible ;)
<GermainZ> How long does resizing a ~700gb partition take? It's been running for the last hour ...
<topper4125> depends on how full it was, if it was freshly formatted, that would be a little long, if it was pretty full, you might be better than half way there... maybe.
<GermainZ> Around half of it is empty. And half full, obviously :P
<topper4125> did you defrag before you did the partitiion?
<GermainZ> I use Diskeeper, it had a very low fragmentation level.
<GermainZ> Like, barely one little red bar.
<topper4125> ah.. k... its probably going as fast as it can then
<GermainZ> Any way at all to predict when it'll finish? It's getting late and I'm afraid the power might go off for a while ... and the battery probably won't last long with this kind of usage.
<topper4125> really no idea...
<GermainZ> Thanks anyway :)
#xubuntu 2013-02-08
<xubuntu159> test
<Unit193> Fail.
<Unit193> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<sirspazzolot> "Adding swap on /dev/sda5" freezes on this
<sirspazzolot> removed "quiet" already, nothing else seems to be going wrong before this
<sirspazzolot> what do
<moetunes> sirspazzolot:  from a live cd you could edit /etc/fstab on the installed filesystem and comment out the swap line there
<holstein> i would probaby test the drive too
<sirspazzolot> moetunes is this a commonish problem? I was under the impression the swap was fine and something else was screwing up before it could be printed
<holstein> sirspazzolot: i would diable it, and test.. also, maybe test the hard drive
<holstein> sirspazzolot: i would expect this problem of a failing drive maybe
<dydzEz2> this is odd
<dydzEz2> i installed windows 8 without UEFI and now when i try to install xubuntu it doesnt see any  partitions
<dydzEz2>  and w8 works just fine
<holstein> it?
<sirspazzolot> installing w8 replaces grub? not sure what you mean
<dydzEz2> no i mean, i wiped my computer
<dydzEz2> installed windows 8
<holstein> afaik, uefi is not in windows.. its in the bios
<dydzEz2> and now xubuntu doesnt see it
<dydzEz2> and just wants to t delete the whole partition
<holstein> dydzEz2: doesnt see what?
<dydzEz2> even gparted doesnt see the partitions
<sirspazzolot> uefi is an alternative to bios
<dydzEz2> my windows 8 partition
<sirspazzolot> replacement, even
<dydzEz2> yeah i know
<dydzEz2> im using legacy
<dydzEz2> i installed w8 under legacy
<holstein> sure, but you dont install windows without it.. i think you'd have to blow out the bios
<dydzEz2> what do you mean
<holstein> anyways... ubuntu is seeing the drive?
<dydzEz2> no it see no partitions
<holstein> dydzEz2: but xubuntu sees the drive?
<dydzEz2> but my disk management in windows 8 sees 3 partitions, the OS, system reservered, and the 50GB unnalocated space that i am leaving for xubuntu
<dydzEz2> no
<dydzEz2> it doesnt
<holstein> dydzEz2: i would load up an ubuntu live CD and run "sudo fdisk -l"
<dydzEz2> ubuntu, not xubuntu?
<holstein> dydzEz2: whatever version of ubuntu you like
<holstein> xubuntu should be fine
<dydzEz2> inc pastebin
<dydzEz2> www.pastebin.com/gGcgN4Cy
<dydzEz2> wow i thought installing w8 old school would make things simpler
<holstein> i dont think it has anything to do with win8.. eufi is not in windows
<holstein> uefi*
<holstein> so, sda1 is the drive?
<dydzEz2> i think thats the 8GB USB stick
<holstein> sdb is the drive?
<holstein> sdb says 8011
<dydzEz2> ok yeah 8011 MB bust be the usb stick
<holstein> Disk /dev/sda: 256.1 GB, 256060514304 bytes
<dydzEz2> yeah its
<dydzEz2> thats the WHOLE SSD
<dydzEz2> i shrunk 50GB and the rest is windows 8 atm
<dydzEz2> i am so confused
<dydzEz2> i set the BIOS settings to default when i installed w8 (there are 2 defaults -- 1 is called "OS Optomized" which turns on secure boot and UEFI")
<dydzEz2> and the other is just old school/legacy which i installed w8 under
<holstein> im just not clear on why you reinstalled win8 for uefi
<holstein> its not related AFAIK
<dydzEz2> i didnt reinstall win8 for uefi
<dydzEz2> i reinstalled it for legacy
<holstein> ok... still, i dont know where to send you... i mean, theres the drive
<dydzEz2> i had my BIOS set on default settings for NON OS OPTOMIZED which turns off secure boot and lets legacy roll
<holstein> maybe try the alternate installer?
<holstein> maybe you didnt shrink the drive
<dydzEz2> i used a technet ISO for w8, maybe i need an actual w8 ISO
<holstein> the partition*
<dydzEz2> i did, triple checked
<holstein> dydzEz2: i dont know anything about win8
<holstein> i just know that the live cd is seeing the drive
<dydzEz2> i installed xubuntu earlier with uefi but i didnt like it since secure boot wouldnt work and it felt half ass
<holstein> so, you know ubuntu will install
<holstein> if the installer is asking to blow out the drive, then its seeing the drive
<dydzEz2> yeah but then it doesnt see the w8 partitions, so its going to basically delete w8
<holstein> dydzEz2: "it" will do what you tell it do ti
<holstein> tell it to do*
<holstein> dydzEz2: fdisk is seeing those partitions
<dydzEz2> honestly holstein i think its because I used a technet ISO, all the variations under the technet ISO for w8 are technet editions, like w8 technet N instead of w8 pro
<dydzEz2> guessing xubuntu was just confused from that iso
<dydzEz2> or however w8 got installed that way
<holstein> the iso shouldnt matter.. if you have proper partitions
<dydzEz2> the iso makes technet versions of windows 8 partitions
<dydzEz2> i just am trying to find an explanation as to why it doesnt see w8
<dydzEz2> thats so wierd
<holstein> if the partitions are odd, then thats it
<holstein> if you have a fresh install, i might just do it backwards
<holstein> put linux on then win then grub
<dydzEz2> i see just install linux, install windows, then boot up a live cd of ubuntu/xubuntu and use boot-repair
<holstein> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<holstein> dydzEz2: yup.. it'll say in there^ if you cant fine it. how to recover grub after installing windows
<holstein> dydzEz2: might be a round about way to do it, but im not sure whats up with that...
<dydzEz2> its the ISO, this technet ISO messes everything up -- i need an actualy windows 8 pro ISO, i got a clean UEFI install and it didnt work as opposed to it working on my recovery partition i put on a usb stick
<Cheri703> dydzEz2: do you have a valid key for win8?
<dydzEz2> well it doesnt matter my laptop key is linked to an account
<dydzEz2> so i can just login to my microsoft account and all will fly
<dydzEz2> but yeah i have technet keys too if that fails
<Cheri703> ok, one sec
<dydzEz2> but my laptop account works
<Cheri703> 64 bit?
<Cheri703> also: english edition?
<Cheri703> http://www.pcdiy.com/1228/windows-8-iso-download-64-bit-32-bit-direct-links#windows-8-iso-pro
<Cheri703> anyway, try there
<Cheri703> those are the official windows download links
<dydzEz2> thanks
<Cheri703> yup :) good luck
<dydzEz2> lol cheri703 those are the sme ISOs i get from technet
<Cheri703> ah, then I don't know what the issue is, because you'd said your iso was branded technet? these are the official ones, so if they don't work....then I'd guess nothing would?
<dydzEz2> is the fellow thinkpad x1 carbon user in here?
<GermainZ> Hi :) Which ext is it recommended to use?
<torax> 4
<GermainZ> Thanks. From what I've read windows won't be able to access the partition, tho, correct?
<GermainZ> Shouldn't be a problem considering I can see the windows partition when booted into xubuntu
<bazhang> there is file sharing however..
<GermainZ> The installer is crashing just after setting up the partitions.. I've created one swap partition (16gb, logical) and one ext4 partition (the rest of the free space, logical). What am I doing wrong?
<bazhang> why such a huge swap
<GermainZ> It was recommended to use RAM x2
<GermainZ> The changes weren't finalized, so I can edit them anyway.
<bazhang> thats not really necessary nowa days
<GermainZ> How much should I use, then?
<bazhang> are you going to suspend/hibernate
<GermainZ> Probably not
<bazhang> well if you did it would greater or equal to ram, but since not a smaller swap would be in order
<GermainZ> Ok. Should I partition using GParted first, or directly from the installer?
<bazhang> your choice
<GermainZ> Well, the installer crashed when I tried to do it, but I'm not sure if it's because I picked a wrong setting or not.
<bazhang> that sounds like a bad usb/cd then not the partitioning itself
<GermainZ> Just to make sure I got it right: swap (logical) + root (ext4, logical).
<GermainZ> Mhmm
<MoL0ToV> hi to all! i tryed to configure my xubuntu desktop as wireless ap for my phone, but i'm unable to connect. howto configure? is possible trough panel?
<moetunes> MoL0ToV:  looking at this suggests it's not straightforward to do - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessAccessPoint
<snowrichard> hello
<snowrichard> got this xubuntu installed on my phenom II x6
<Dimitri_J> Hello
<Dimitri_J> I got a problem, can i speak to a xubuntu pr0 please? :p
<TheSheep> Dimitri_J: to a what?
<Dimitri_J> to a person who is good at all this linux stuff :)
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> but you can ask your question here and if anybody knows, they will anwser
<Dimitri_J> ok
<Dimitri_J> here i go
<Dimitri_J> Hi, I am trying to make linux workstations where students ( I'am in a school) can access there own files from the windows 2008 Active Directory. I can join the domain, but the homedirs are not imported.. Anyone got an idea?
<xubuntu235> hi...i just installed xubuntu..after the first rebbot it asks me to login ,password and after that it demmands an order?all tha in a black screen and its like........username@laptopname ...
<xubuntu288> Buen dia, alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<xubuntu288> good morning i need help
<auspex> asking in english is a good start :)
<GridCube> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<GridCube> te recomiendo #ubuntu-es xubuntu288 :)
<xubuntu288> Download Xubuntu 12.10, burn it to a CD, and when I put it in the laptop does not start the boot, anyone can help me?
<laite> xubuntu288: have you checked a) that your laptop can boot from CD, and b) that it's set in BIOS to do so
<GridCube> xubuntu288, por favor pasa a #ubuntu-es y te explico bien en español :)
<gmg85> just installed compiz and i cant get the desktop cube to work despite having disabled desktop wall
<gmg85> where do i set the shortcut so that Cntrl+Alt+(up|down|left|right) works correctly?
<GridCube> alt-f2: compiz --replace
<TheSheep> gmg85: ask at #compiz
<gmg85> ok
<donmatas> hello?
<GridCube> !hi | donmatas
<ubottu> donmatas: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<donmatas> I have a problem with my xubuntu 12.04 installed in a Samsung N210
<donmatas> The laptop does not resume after suspending
<donmatas> of suspencion or being stanby
<donmatas> whatever the name is
<sirspazzolot> will a xubuntu image fit on a 700mb cd?
<GridCube> so far as 12.10, yes
<sirspazzolot> wonderful. also am I supposed to not be able to find a 12.10 alternate?
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> there is no alternate for 12.10
<GridCube> if you need it you have to use the !mini aproach
<GridCube> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<sirspazzolot> oh, alright
<sirspazzolot> thanks
<GridCube> no problem
<xubuntu740> hi guys can anyone help me installing qucs
<xubuntu740> its not in software center
<GridCube> !info qucs
<ubottu> Package qucs does not exist in quantal
<xubuntu740> http://qucs.sourceforge.net/
<xubuntu740> its a simulator (electronic circuits)
<xubuntu740> i tried installing qucs from the following.. http://thebeautifullmind.com/2011/08/14/qucs-an-open-source-circuit-simulator/
<xubuntu740> but make is not working
<holstein> i would just look for a .deb or a PPA
<holstein> nothing in ubuntu is preventing it from building.. you'll just have to follow the documentation.. you can link it here and a volunteer could maybe give a suggestion
<g16> xubuntu740: pastebin make's error messages?
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2077639
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~fransschreuder1/+archive/qucs
<xubuntu740> Thanks guys.........
<xubuntu740> for the links..........
<GridCube> so, i decompressed http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Vienna3+Ubuntu+Logo?content=110882 to /usr/share/icons, then i choosed this theme on the mouse pointers setup, but... it works and doesntwork at the same time
<GridCube> if im in firefox it shows the mouse pointer according to the theme, but if im everywhere else it use the default ones, except when special pointer icons are called, like drag-n-droping or resizin, or text selecting, then its the desired theme
<holstein> GridCube: interesting...
<GridCube> indeed
<GridCube> funny, dia displays the correct icon theme on the drawing area, but not on the gtk menues
<GridCube> hahaha and firefox displays the correct icons even if i drop the menu, until i go deeper in the submenu structure, then it becomes stock icon XD
<koegs> GridCube: got a fix for thee mousepinter
<GridCube> what is?
<koegs> mom
<GridCube> mom?
<koegs> one moment please
<GridCube> oh
<SonikkuAmerica> mom?
<koegs> GridCube: i edit /usr/share/icons/default/index.theme
<GridCube> ok im listerine
<SonikkuAmerica> What.
<SonikkuAmerica> You said Listerine...
<GridCube> XD im listening
<koegs> GridCube: you have to change the line "Inherits=blabla" to "Inherits=FolderNameofMouseTheme"
<GermainZ|Phone> Hey guys, finally got it installing by burning it to a dvd. Everything is going great but the install screens are kinda glitchy. Is that a know issue? If not, anything I can do?
<koegs> e.g. Inherits=Bluecurve-FC6
<GridCube> i see
<GridCube> yes, makes sense
<SonikkuAmerica> GermainZ|Phone, what's "it"? Xubuntu, what version?
<GridCube> koegs, no luck
<GridCube> let me restart the xs
<koegs> GridCube: you have to log out and log in again
<koegs> or restart :)
<GermainZ|Phone_> [18:58] (GermainZ|Phone) Sorry. Latest version (12.10),normal iso
<SonikkuAmerica> GermainZ|Phone, are you dual-booting/planning to dual-boot?
<GermainZ|Phone_> Yes, but I'm talking about the "help" screens explaining some things about xubuntu while it's installing.
<holstein> GermainZ|Phone_: you can try different graphics drivers... i would just install, and try looking for and applying upgrades and test... look for proprietary drivers and try them
<GermainZ|Phone_> Planning to dual boot
<holstein> GermainZ|Phone_: i would wait til you are in the actual install, or in the live CD
<GermainZ|Phone_> I am in the actual install...
<holstein> the installer screens could be "glitchy"
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> no luck
<holstein> GermainZ|Phone_: i dont think you are, if you are talking about the installer screens
<GridCube> now the cursor defaults to the black standard X style cursor
<SonikkuAmerica> GermainZ|Phone: OK... is it hampering the install process itself? If not, you should be fine, unless this happens during a boot off your HDD. If that occurs, use "nomodeset" in GRUB2.
<GermainZ|Phone_> "Thank you!" screen while it's installing (status bar st the bottom is currently downloading language packs)
<GermainZ|Phone_> Isn't that it?
<holstein> GermainZ|Phone_: wait til after you boot in to the installed OS to troubleshoot
<GermainZ|Phone_> It's not an issue, but thought I should report ot
<holstein> GermainZ|Phone_: report what?
<GermainZ|Phone_> Alright, will do
<GermainZ|Phone_> Glitchy screens (I can take a picture)
<SonikkuAmerica> Well, the Xubuntu installer, like all the others, is guided by clicking the arrows on the edges of Ubiquity.
<SonikkuAmerica> (After you've entered the relevant info of course)
<GermainZ|Phone_> You're not understanding what km trying to say. Let me upload a screen shot, should be cleared.
<GermainZ|Phone_> Clearer *
<SonikkuAmerica> Go ahead >>>
<holstein> still, if its an issue with ubiquity and your particular hardware, it'll be challenging to track that down.. though you are welcome to start a bug
<holstein> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/report-problem
<koegs> GridCube: please nopaste the content of your index.theme and the path where you put the theme
<SonikkuAmerica> I wound up installing Studio the trick-Wubi way... which yielded no problems for a 5-year-old machine.
<holstein> there are alternate installers... and also, the minimal iso that you can add what you like to
<SonikkuAmerica> That too. Unfortunately, I ran out of DVDs. Not to mention I have Windows 8, which lets me mount ISOs at will without the aid of a 3rd-party program.
<GridCube> koegs, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1625858/ and its /usr/share/icons/Vienna3Ubuntu
<holstein> the minimal iso is quite small...
<GermainZ|Phone_> My lappy should be over qualified to run xubuntu, if anything it's an issue with my graphics card or the dvd... But I'm just guessing. And sorry to keep you waiting so long for the screen, my connection is rather slow.
<holstein> GermainZ|Phone_: i *know* its an issue with the support for your graphics card.. id bet on it
<xubuntu638> Hello everyone! I have looked everywhere for help but have not found any. I am trying to install Xubuntu 12.10 onto my Dell Inspiron 17, but when I boot it from the CD it says, "No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found!" Can anyone help me?
<holstein> GermainZ|Phone_: there are different drivers.. like the vesa one that SonikkuAmerica suggested trying with the "nomodeset" option
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<GermainZ|Phone_> =D Then I can only agree, holstein, I'm not nearly as experienced as you are.
<holstein> GermainZ|Phone_: i would just wait til you are in the installation... test... check for and apply upgrades.. test.. look for proprietary drivers.. test
<holstein> xubuntu638: can you boot *any* cd's from that machine?
<xubuntu638> Yes I can.
<koegs> GridCube: it has to be Inherits=Vienna3Ubuntu and the rest can be removed/commented
<holstein> xubuntu638: any linux cd's? what can boot?
<GridCube> oh, i pasted the contents of the vienna3ubuntu index.theme
<GridCube> the other one just says: [Icon Theme]
<GridCube> Inherits=Vienna3Ubuntu
<koegs> hm, i do not have an index.theme in my mouse-theme folder, maybe remove or rename yours in /usr/share/icons/Vienna3Ubuntu
<xubuntu638> I've booted Ubuntu, Zorin OS 6, Debian, Fedora 17 and Fedora 18.
<holstein> xubuntu638: cool... xubuntu *is* ubuntu, so i would check the cd/iso you made
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<GridCube> koegs, ill try that
<GridCube> mkay restarting x's
<xubuntu638> Thank you so much!
<GridCube> nope
<xubuntu638> I just checked the md5sum and they match, but it still won't boot.
<GermainZ> xubuntu638, is it detected? My lappy required me to press F12 during the boot splash to load the live cd.
<holstein> xubuntu638: sure.. could be the cd/dvd still... i would try the "check disc integrity" link.. i would maybe check that from another machine while i check that the machine is still booting other cd's
<GermainZ> Alright, here's the screenshot: https://www.dropbox.com/s/qr0p1u4222jozn8/2013-02-08-19.03.jpg
<GermainZ> (BTW, grub2 is used, correct?)
<bazhang> yep
<GermainZ> Thanks
<xubuntu638> Yup, it is detected but it stills gets that No DEFAULT or UI configuration message. And I'll try that Disk Integrity link.
<holstein> xubuntu638: i would try other iso's.. other cd's.. other usb.. try other things... im not sure what is up with that machine, but the xubuntu disc's boot
<stefanauss> hi, everyone
<stefanauss> quick question: i recently installed xubuntu just to try xfce (never did, despite being a linux user for 8 years). I noticed that my removable devices get automounted when plugged in, but that's not the case if they are already plugged at boot time. is this normal? is it a missing xfce/thunar feature or what? thanks =)
<holstein> stefanauss: sounds normal as to what i have noticed
<holstein> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<holstein> i wouldnt put a removable device in fstab though, unless i just wanted it there
<stefanauss> holstein: of course, fstab isn't at play here, because they are removable devices. i'm just trying to understand if this is normal xfce/xubuntu behaviour. So, that is also happening to you? do you have to unplug and plug in again to automount?
<holstein> stefanauss: you can add what you like to fstab, and they will be automounted at boot time
<stefanauss> ubuntu/kubuntu do indeed automount removable devices that are plugged in at boot
<holstein> stefanauss: how about this.. would you like to automount devices at boot in xfce?
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2093690
<stefanauss> holstein: i'd like 2 things: 1) understand if this is normal behaviour for every xfce/xubuntu  installation 2) yes, automount at boot would be great, but the point #1 is more importat to me =)
<holstein> http://myubuntublog.wordpress.com/2009/05/25/auto-mount-usb-hard-drive-at-boot/
<holstein> stefanauss: AFAIK, this is normal.. i dont want mine mounting at boot, so its not been a problem for me
<koegs> it is not mounted, but shown in thunar, or not?
<holstein> thats a good question.. it should still show there in thunar
<stefanauss> every removable device i have shows up in thunar, but it is not mounted at boot. (checked with command mount)
<stefanauss> it seems indeed normal xfce behaviour.
<koegs> i think so
<holstein> ubuntu doesnt mount all partitions though... i just worked on an ubuntu box the other day that didnt mount a windows partition at boot
<holstein> i think its likey just a config option somewhere
<stefanauss> in settings > removable devices there's an option to automount plugged in removable devices but it does not say anything about boot time
<stefanauss> the same option is present in kubuntu/ubuntu, but in kubuntu/ubuntu does actually automount at boot time, too
<holstein> stefanauss: ubuntu 12.04 did not boot all partitions
<stefanauss> for sure, it does not mount sdaX partitions that are not in /etc/fstab, almost no linux system does that. but my concern is about removable devices only
<holstein> stefanauss: so, sdbX partitions?
<holstein> stefanauss: even on sdb, on my other ubuntu machines, they dont auto mount
<holstein> stefanauss: i would have to fire up nautilus to see.. i would go with this. the partitions are *not* automounting for you or me on xfce/xubuntu.. that is for sure.. if you want them to, i would try some of the options for that
<stefanauss> is sdb a removable device on your box?
<holstein> stefanauss: oh, so its if its a USB drive? not the label?
<stefanauss> holstein: sorry, i don't understand the question. could you rephrase?
<holstein> stefanauss: im just asking for clarification.. you are saying drives labeld sdb are not automounted? or USB drives?
<stefanauss> ok: USB drives. not automounted (at boot time)
<stefanauss> in ubuntu: USB drives are automounted, at boot time and at pluggin-time
<stefanauss> in xubuntu: USB drives are automounted, but only at pluggin-time
<holstein> stefanauss: cool.. xubuntu *is* ubuntu, so im certaion you can add that functionality if you like
<stefanauss> yes, I could. but I was testing xfce to address if it could be a system i could advice for some newbie users, and that's when i noticed this strange behaviour
<holstein> i mean, its in the filemanager for them to click on..
<well_laid_lawn> this seems a solution - http://superuser.com/questions/53978/ubuntu-automatically-mount-external-drives-to-media-label-on-boot-without-a-u
<stefanauss> that's not hard. but it is common to have download path on removable devices. if that's the case, you have to remember to actually click on the drive before starting the application that expects the driver to be mounted. it's not very friendly or comfortable (not for me, but for the people i'd eventually advice xubuntu to)
<holstein> well_laid_lawn: i like that.. and thats likely the difference... nothing to do with xfce really
<stefanauss> (just an example on the top of my head)
<eni> where do i find the xubuntu repos for 12.04 64 bit?
<holstein> eni: there are none.. there are just the ubuntu ones that have all the packages
<eni> holstein, ok
<eni> i have an intel 64b
<eni> should i get the amd64 version or ix86 ?
<eni> (i have i5 processor)
<holstein> eni: theres not really any deal breaking 64bit issues these days.. other than when flash finaly gets so out of date that you cant stand it
<eni> ??
<holstein> eni: i usually go with the task that the machine is going to mostly be doing, and how much ram it has
<eni> i'm not sure if the amd64 version is meant for amd processors or for all 64bits
<eni> holstein, 4gb ram
<stefanauss> amd64 = every 64 bit processor
<eni> ok,
<holstein> eni: again, i usually go with what the main task is going to be..
<eni> so I should be getting that one.
<eni> holstein, developing
<holstein> eni: there is not should.. only your preference
<holstein> eni: you can run either.. which is up to you
<stefanauss> amd64 images is marginally faster. however, it will occuppy slighty more RAM and way more disk space if you're gonna be needing 32-bit only application (like skype)
<holstein> maybe a 32bit only all would work better in 32bit.. its really a toss up these days
<holstein> except for flash.. the 32bit version of chrome is the only "supported" way to get the latest flash
<holstein> not that i would base an install architicture decision on that..
<chaz> I would like to change clock from 24h to 12h using % commands
<chaz> what letter after percent sign do I need
<eni> holstein, stefanauss ok thanks
<holstein> chaz: %r
<chaz> ok cool
<chaz> thanks
<holstein> chaz: http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=1645
<GermainZ> Hey guys, Parole plays videos but its interface freezes -I can't resize, pause, etc... Then I get asked if I want to terminate it (the video is still playing). Is that a known issue?
<holstein> GermainZ: maybe.. is it just parole? or just certain types of vids?
<GermainZ> I've tried on a few files now. Didn't install any Parole alternative yet, so I can't say for sure.
<holstein> GermainZ: test with something like vlc
<GermainZ> Ok, let me get it.
<holstein> try known good files
<drc> GermainZ: Do <any> videos play in Parole?
<Unit193> GermainZ: What version?  Newer versions are far better.
<GermainZ> drc, what do you mean?
<holstein> GermainZ: is there a video that plays without error in parole?
<drc> GermainZ: I was going for what holstein said...play a know good video
<GermainZ> I'm pretty certain I  updated to the latest version... 0.3.0.3
<GermainZ> I'm playing videos that played fine in Windows using VLC, among other players.
<GermainZ> The video does play, tho. Very smoothly, too -the interface just hangs.
<Unit193> 0.4.0 had lots of fixes.
<holstein> tbh, i dont use parole, so i can say... vlc is one of the first things i grab, and if you are used to it from windows.. i would just use it
<holstein> i cant say*
<drc> same here
<Unit193> Same for me as above.
<GermainZ> I highly dislike window's VLC. I use TheKMPlayer on it.
<holstein> GermainZ: there are plently of players.. vlc is just an option
<holstein> i would test some other player though and see if its the files, the codecs or the player
<GermainZ> I'm already looking into them. Might grab MPlayer.
<David-A> GermainZ: totem player usually works well and looks very similar to parole. smplayer and gnome-mplayer are mplayer with a gui.
<GermainZ> I'm basically looking for a player that has customizable subtitles display, and a really minimal interface in the sense it doesn't take much space. On windows, I have my theme configured to only take around 10 px from the top (file's title) and ~15px on the bottom (current time / seek bar). Both autohide quickly.
<GermainZ> Just trying to explain what I want, don't expect a clone :)
<holstein> sure.. and with foss, everything is ultimately customizable.. but i would just try some and see what gets the closest out of the box to what you want
<GermainZ> Actually, slight correction: it doesn't happen with avi files.
<dydzEz2> does anyone know what makes ubuntu recogonize the partition its going to share with is windows 8
<holstein> dydzEz2: there is likely some identifying bits and the partition type
<GermainZ> Probably window's boot file
<dydzEz2> its so wierd that it couldnt detect it from my clean w8 non uefi install and my own uefi install
<holstein> yeah, it might just say there "windows 8 blah"
<dydzEz2> but it DID detect it from a recovery usb stick given/made by thinkpad/lenovo
<dydzEz2>  where it didnt see that it was w8 i was using a technet iso, this time i got the actual w8 installer *i just bought it
<GermainZ> Oh, BTW: when I start my PC (dual boot), it shows both Windows 7 and Xubuntu as entries. If I choose Xubuntu, I get Xubuntu's grub screen (which allows me to boot into windows)... Is there a way to only keep the grub screen?
<Unit193> GermainZ: UEFI?  Can you disable that in UEFI setup?
<GermainZ> UEFI? It's the window bootloader AFAIK
<holstein> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<holstein> GermainZ: you can edit it.. i wouldnt bother though
<GermainZ> I'll just lower grub's default wait time setting, then. :)
<GermainZ> VLC doesn't have problems playing other media files, e.g. mp4 files.
<GermainZ> Thanks for the help :)
<holstein> GermainZ: good luck!
<GermainZ> Should I file a bug report?
<holstein> GermainZ: you can if you'd like.. wont hurt
<GermainZ> Sorry for the noobish questions, but where should I do that?
<holstein> GermainZ: i would search around and see if there is one already
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/parole/+bug/1023583 for example
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1023583 in parole (Ubuntu) "Parole freezes when video is manually advanced" [Undecided,Fix released]
<GermainZ> Thank you
<GermainZ> I wasn't sure which bugtracker to use
<holstein> i dont think thats it though
<GermainZ> It's not, considering it says it's fixed in 0.3 and I have 0.3.0.3
<holstein> well, it could come back somehow i suppose
<drc> nah, linux apps never have regression bugs :)
<holstein> hehe
<David-A> GermainZ: if you find your bug is already reported in launchpad, you can still bump the "me too" counter at the top to help them prioritize the bug.
<GermainZ> There are only 6 Parole related bugs, checked them all. Thanks for the suggestion, tho!
<MarcosPinto> hello anyone can help me here?
<holstein> !ask | MarcosPinto
<ubottu> MarcosPinto: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MarcosPinto> i wanna install a game call league of legends on xubuntu
<MarcosPinto> dont know how
<drc> Is it a linux or a windows game?
<MarcosPinto> windows game
<holstein> MarcosPinto: i think its an onlin game
<MarcosPinto> or mac
<MarcosPinto> zes online game
<drc> Install WINE, then install the game
<holstein> nah... http://signup.leagueoflegends.com/en/signup/redownload
<MarcosPinto> can you send me a wine download link please?
<holstein> MarcosPinto: no
<holstein> MarcosPinto: you can open the package manager of your choice and install wine
<holstein> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=10436
<MarcosPinto> thank you very mutch i will try it now
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<holstein> MarcosPinto: good luck.. it doesnt have to work.. nor does it have to be stable.. keep in mind, nothing is preventing league of legends from being made to run on linux/ubuntu
<dydzEz2> man ive tried everything, ubuntu/xubuntu wont recognize that windows 8 is on the computer unless i use my recovery usb stick to install w8 which always installs uefi (which i dont want)
<dydzEz2> whats the way to do it manually
<dydzEz2> when you click "something else"
<dydzEz2> and you shrank the volume
<moetunes> Q
<moetunes> opps
<Todd> hello?
<David-A> yes
<Todd> hi David
<Todd> at first I have explain you something before we process the issue
<Todd> I have 1.6Ghz GMA500 Dell Netbook and I installed Ubuntu 12.10 and the graphic make my netbook run slow so someone suggest me to change to Xubuntu.
<Todd> Now it's run great. Today I have been struggle to add theme in Xubuntu. I did add ".theme" folder and put the theme there and I check on Appearance and nothing appear.
<Todd> what did I miss here?
<pleia2> Todd: Appearance changes colors, you want "Window Manager" for themes
<David-A> Todd: my folder is named ~/.themes (plural). (you can add themes from the software center or synaptic without need to handle files and directories yourself)
<Unit193> pleia2: Actually, both.
<Todd> yes I did that, which I don't see list on the appearance.
<Todd> I check on window Manager and I see all default name of theme, there no such as add theme that I put in .Theme
<BillyZane> hi
<pleia2> Todd: try as David-A said, .themes/ all lowercase, with an s at the end
<drc> Todd: It's .themes  (plural and no caps)
<Todd> ok i will check it now
<Todd> i see the issue
<Todd> standby
<BillyZane> I pronounce xubuntu the way a chinese person might: "tsubuntu," which in turn, makes me think of "achoo-buntu."
<Todd> LOL! I feel idiot. you just found my mistake. Thank you so much
<Todd> I didn't notice there "s" to .themes and it was .theme that's why it is not working since.
<Todd> it is work!
<Todd> Thank you.
<Todd> Hey I have one question
<Todd> what is difference if I download straight Xubunbu 12.10 OS  or Ubuntu 12.10 then add Xubuntu?
<Unit193> You will also have many unneeded gnome applications.
<pleia2> they come with different applications, so if you install Ubuntu and add Xubuntu you'll then have all the Ubuntu AND Xubuntu applications
<pleia2> so you'll have LibreOffice and Abiword (two word processors)
<pleia2> etc
<BillyZane> guys
<pleia2> (that's ok, you can just uninstall them if you want :))
<BillyZane> The xfce website has a really beautiful theme on the home page. what is that theme?
<Unit193> Greybird, IIRC.
<BillyZane> that's the theme?
<pleia2> yeah, that looks like greybird
<Unit193> IIRC, yep, and it's the Xubuntu theme.
<BillyZane> sweet, how do i get it ....
<Unit193> It's the default one for Xubuntu.
<pleia2> it's the default on Xubuntu
<BillyZane> i have xfce
<pleia2> otherwise shimmer.org
<knome> shimmerproject.org
<BillyZane> ohh OHHH
<pleia2> right
<BillyZane> guys
<Unit193> !info shimmer-themes
<ubottu> shimmer-themes (source: shimmer-themes): Gtk+ themes from Shimmer Project. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.3-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 231 kB, installed size 1267 kB
<Todd> yes it aleady in 12.10 Xubuntu default theme list
<BillyZane> i gotta ask you guys something. i'm really new to linux in general. I installed linux and i have this disgusting unity theme installed. and I installed KDE cause i'm a n00b and I don't know any better. How do I transition to xubuntu?
<BillyZane> i installed XFCE4, isn't that good enough?
<Todd> thank you for help and take care
<BillyZane> err... ubuntu 12.10
<Unit193> !purexfce | BillyZane
<ubottu> BillyZane: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<knome> ^ in addition to that, install 'xubuntu-desktop' to get the full xubuntu experience
<knome> Unit193, that factoid is wrong btw. it says xubuntu, but means xfce.
<BillyZane> sweet
<BillyZane> also
<BillyZane> i have a question... i like konsole
<BillyZane> is konsole a part of KDE desktop?
<pleia2> it's a kde project and comes with kde, but you can run it anywhere
<BillyZane> could i perhaps uninstall KDE and then install konsole separately?
<Unit193> knome: It says to install xubuntu-desktop...
<pleia2> BillyZane: sure
<knome> does it?
<Unit193> knome: Indeed, it should technically be purexubuntu.
<knome> oh right.
<BillyZane> sick
<BillyZane> i want to be xubuntu
<BillyZane> i want to join your gang guys!
<BillyZane> i'll put a XFCE patch on my motorcycle
<BillyZane> well, i killed it really good, didn't i?
<knome> !offtopic | BillyZane
<ubottu> BillyZane: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<knome> :)
<BillyZane> 4 sure
<BillyZane> ok, i'm going to purge the stupidity from my computer
<pleia2> BillyZane: it's also good to keep in mind that open source software is made by people, calling things "disgusting" and "stupid" isn't particularly nice and even if it's not Xfce we don't like to encourage it here :)
<BillyZane> lol, i'm sorry
<BillyZane> tbh, it's not that bad
<BillyZane> you guys
<BillyZane> i'm scared to install xubuntu-desktop
<BillyZane> what will happen?
<David-A> BillyZane: what tool would you use to install it? with synaptic it will tell you what dependencies it will also install and in synaptics history you'll see what it has done, and with a little work you can undo it all.
<BillyZane> i'd use apt-get
<BillyZane> but, i suppose i could use synaptics
<David-A> BillyZane: apt-get will also tell you what dependencies it will also install, and there is a log file where you can see what it has done, and with a little work you can undo it all.
<BillyZane> hmmm
#xubuntu 2013-02-09
<BillyZane> by dependencies...
<BillyZane> are you referring to stuff that when I install it, it will install additional things automatically?
<BillyZane> so if I remove xfce-desktop, those additional downloads would remain on my computer?
<David-A> BillyZane: I think synaptic is easier to use when I want more info about a package and dependencies before I install it.
<BillyZane> i just want a cool theme is all
<BillyZane> what would i get in xfce-desktop that i wouldn't get from xfce4 ?
<knome> xubuntu-desktop
<BillyZane> oh yeah
<David-A> BillyZane: yes, normally dependencies are not uninstalled when the package that drag them in is uninstalled. but there are ways to uninstall all such "un-needed" packages.
<BillyZane> what ways are those?
<BillyZane> is there a listing somewhere of dependencies that are installed
<BillyZane> thus, manually typing in the remove command for each package
<knome> BillyZane, you'll get a list of packages that will be installed
<knome> xubuntu-desktop is a pure meta package, so removing it actually removes nothing
<BillyZane> :o
<knome> everything that is installed when you install that is a dependency
<David-A> BillyZane: in synaptic: status>auto removable   or  apt-get autoremove
<BillyZane> ohh
<BillyZane> so i could say... sudo apt-get autoremove xubuntu-desktop
<BillyZane> and it would remove all the dependencies?
<David-A> BillyZane: no, you "apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop" first, then "apt-get autoremove" to remove all its dependencies (that are not dependecies of something else)
<BillyZane> i see, so all dependencies would be removed.
<David-A> BillyZane: (maybe apt-get can take remove and autoremove at the same time. have not tried that)
<BillyZane> what exactly is a dependency? are they simply background applications? do they include applications?
<David-A> BillyZane: yes, all depenencies that are un-needed (if some of the packages are dependencies by still installed other packages they will not be removed)
<David-A> BillyZane: example. if a program is written in python, then the python interpreter would be a dependency. all programs with gui will have dependencies with X11 libraries. etc.
<BillyZane> oooo
<BillyZane> well that makes sense
<BillyZane> they really are dependent
<David-A> BillyZane: some programs have weaker kinds of dependencies (called "suggested" and "recommended"), it could e.g. be spell-check-plugins for a word-processor and things like that.
<BillyZane> i'll install it
<knome> applications are rarely dependencies... except in the case of pure metapackages like xubuntu-desktop :)
<BillyZane> is there anyway I can install that Greybird, IIRC theme without installing xfce-desktop?
<BillyZane> also, suppose I don't like it. How do i get back to "Default"
<knome> ...xubuntu-desktop
<BillyZane> synaptic did list the packages that would be installed
<BillyZane> ok, i'm installing :)
<BillyZane> i'm so neo right now
<BillyZane> you know what annoys me?
<BillyZane> the fact that ubuntu brought linux to the masses of idiots, like myself
<knome> you know what i think about that?
<BillyZane> there's no l33tness to using unix anymore
<BillyZane> what's that
<knome> everybody needs to start somewhere, and it's good that there's an os that makes the first step easier for inexperienced users
<BillyZane> it really did help
<BillyZane> but it's not suppose to be easy. it's suppose to be mysterious and something to brag about
<BillyZane> i remember growing up, i knew 1 person who used a *nix system
<BillyZane> and that was it. no one else was hardcore enough. and you know what, it did give a person some credit
<BillyZane> well it's installed
<BillyZane> now what?
<BillyZane> should i log out?
<BillyZane> do i need to log out?
<BillyZane> i'm in xfce4 at the moment
<knome> you need to log out and log in (remember to select the "xubuntu" session)
<David-A> BillyZane: if you'r logged into gnome and want to run xfce instead, yes you need to log out.
<BillyZane> ooo ok
<BillyZane> am i on gnome right now?
<BillyZane> n/m
<BillyZane> i'll log out and back in
<David-A> BillyZane: I dont know, what sesssion did you select last time you logged in?
<BillyZane> xfce4
<BillyZane> err.. i think.. xfce
<knome> again remember that xfce != xubuntu
<knome> there is the "xfce" session and the "xubuntu" session
<knome> they are different
<BillyZane> brb
<BillyZane> ok i'm back
<BillyZane> umm
<BillyZane> well
<BillyZane> I found greybird
<BillyZane> but how do I change the icons on the bottom to look like the ones on the website? is that IIRC?
<knome> BillyZane, do you mean the actual icon art looks different?
<BillyZane> yeah
<knome> try setting "elementary-xfce-dark" as the icon theme
<BillyZane> http://www.xfce.org/
<BillyZane> notice how the top has this slick black bar
<knome> aha, right
<BillyZane> and the bottom, the icons don't look like windows 95
<knome> you are referring to the xfce website.
<BillyZane> yeah
<knome> that icon theme is called faenza
<BillyZane> oooooo.. sooo sexy
<BillyZane> what about the title bar
<BillyZane> err.. the bar on top
<BillyZane> that looks hard
<knome> what about that?
<knome> if you want to make the top panel look like the xfce website, go edit the panel preferences
<knome> (right-click the panel, and go to panel -> panel preferences)
<ToeTag> Hey guys, using Xubu 12.10 on a laptop here - sometimes X doesn't start, it seems to be random, is there a log somewhere I can check to see if something is failing on startup?
<BillyZane> knome, I'm there, but there aren't any themes available. I can change the color of the panel though
<knome> do you have an ssd hard disk?
<BillyZane> his question seems more important
<ToeTag> HDD for me
<knome> BillyZane, i'm not sure if i follow. what's in the panel that's so different than in the xubuntu panel?
<BillyZane> well, the one i really wanted to change was the bottom one. is it simply a transparency? You said it was the faenza icon theme right?
<knome> ToeTag, right, then it's not a known bug that it might have been. i'd look in /var/log
<knome> BillyZane, yep, the bottom one has 100% transparency. and yes, the icon theme is faenza
<ToeTag> okay, thanks knome. I'm really LOVING 12.10 on this laptop other than that little intermittand hangup
<BillyZane> i can't see any theme settings for the panel. i haven't restarted my computer by the way. not sure if that matters. i have logged out and in to xsession
<knome> BillyZane, there aren't any theme settings for the panel only. you need to change the icon set for your whole system
<BillyZane> how do i do that?
<knome> ToeTag, thanks, that's good to hear. good look finding the issue!
<knome> BillyZane, in settings manager, choose appearance and look at the icons tab
<BillyZane> knome: i'm 12.10 too :D
<knome> me too
<BillyZane> knome: changing icon themes don't do anything, also, faenza isn't listed
<knome> BillyZane, you probably need to install faenza
<BillyZane> hmm
<BillyZane> i tried installing it by adding to my repository
<BillyZane> errr.. i added equinox
<BillyZane> then i tried sudo apt-get install faenza-icon-theme
<BillyZane> i don't think that will work
<knome> if that package doesn't exist, it won't
<knome> faenza doesn't seem to be available in the repositories
<knome> try downloading from https://github.com/shimmerproject/Faenza-Xfce
<knome> https://github.com/shimmerproject/Faenza-Xfce/archive/v.0.2.1.tar.gz
<BillyZane> ok...
<BillyZane> umm... i think the command is... get...
<BillyZane> get https://github.com/shimmerproject/Faenza-Xfce/archive/v.0.2.1.tar.gz
<BillyZane> right?
<BillyZane> or something
<knome> wget if you want to download from the command line
<knome> or paste to the browser
<BillyZane> i don't know how to install from a tar file
<BillyZane> i'm so n00b it hurts
<BillyZane> i'd like to know the commands.... it's wget URL
<knome> tell me once you've downloaded and i'll guide you through
<BillyZane> then, i would type... gtar ?
<BillyZane> sweet!
<BillyZane> downloaded
<knome> i'd suggest using the GUI for this
<knome> open thunar where you downloaded the file
<BillyZane> i suppose it's better to use gui
<BillyZane> but i need to learn
<BillyZane> this is something i don't know yet
<knome> eventually you'll learn if you need to
<BillyZane> aww :(
<knome> but it's not a requirement to know everything in command line
<knome> .tar.gz is simply an archive, like a .zip file
<BillyZane> true
<knome> in thunar, right-click the file and select extract here
<knome> you should get a directory with the same name as the archive
<knome> once you have that, simply copy it to ~/.themes and it should appear in the appearance dialog
<BillyZane> ok i extracted it
<BillyZane> where's .themes
<knome> ~/.themes means /home/yourusername/.themes
<knome> if you don't have .themes in your home, you can simpy create it
<knome> to see hidden files (starting with a .) in thunar, press ctrl+h to enable the "show hidden view"
<knome> (and press ctrl+h again to disable)
<pr0metheu5> Hey, does 12.10 not use gtk themes anymore?
<knome> pr0metheu5, it does
<BillyZane> i see my hidden files, but there is no .themes folder, should i create it?
<knome> BillyZane, yes
<pr0metheu5> Oh, do you have the same question BillyZane?
<pr0metheu5> I created a .themes folder too and put a gtk theme in there, but it won't show up under ''appearances''
<knome> pr0metheu5, probably not. what's your actual problem?
<pr0metheu5> That is ^
<BillyZane> pr0metheu5, yes we did :)
<knome> pr0metheu5, did you remember to extract the archive?
<BillyZane> knome, ok it's in there, testing
<pr0metheu5> knome yes, extracted the folder and placed it in there
<pr0metheu5> you know what, let me brb real quick and boot into xubuntu, im in windows right now
<BillyZane> knome, i don't see it in there
<pr0metheu5> ok, back
<BillyZane> i'm in appearance, in the icons tab
<pr0metheu5> Oh wow, it worked, nevermind. Maybe I just needed to restart my computer.
<pr0metheu5> cool
<knome> pr0metheu5, ok, hf
<BillyZane> should i restart mine?
<pr0metheu5> knome thanks. =]
<knome> BillyZane, wait, sorry. you'll need to copy it to ~/.icons
<BillyZane> it says i need a restart
<BillyZane> LOL
<knome> pr0metheu5, np :)
<pr0metheu5> BillyZane, perhaps? Wouldn't hurt.
<BillyZane> knome, sure
<knome> BillyZane, so once you copy/move it *there*, it should work
<knome> (it's a bit late here, 3am)
<BillyZane> ok did it
<BillyZane> checking
<BillyZane> ot
<BillyZane> it's in there :)
<BillyZane> but
<BillyZane> i can't change my icon theme
<BillyZane> had the problem all along
<BillyZane> i can change other stuff, but my icons are the same
<BillyZane> perhaps a restart is in order
<knome> that wouldn't hurt at least
<BillyZane> brb
<pr0metheu5> What's the window manager in xubuntu 12.10?
<knome> xfwm
<pr0metheu5> Also, I don't think it hibernates when I close the lid. And I'm having problems with the FN keys for backlight.
<pr0metheu5> It got fixed in 12.04 when I added "acpi_backlight=vendor" to grub
<pr0metheu5> But it's not working anymore.
<knome> have you searched google for possible help with the issue for 12.10?
<pr0metheu5> Yeah, couldn't find anything
<pr0metheu5> ok, I gotta brb
<BillyZane2> dude
<keith_> I'm trying a new install of xubuntu but seem to be having major issues with my nvidia video card.  Every driver I install results in 'You do not appear to be using the nvidia driver' error.  I follow the directions in the attention window and still things do not work out.  What am I doing wrong here?
<BillyZane2> I'm in seriou pc trouble
<BillyZane2> garb won't boot
<BillyZane2> grub
<keith_> Maybe Xubuntu is not compatible with nvidia cards? This has happened on two other machines
<knome> BillyZane2, did it boot before?
<knome> keith_, i'm using xubuntu with nvidia card and i've no problems
<knome> keith_, what version of xubuntu are you using?
<keith_> 12.04
<knome> so when do you get that error message?
<keith_> When I try to use the additional drivers
<keith_> And then access the installed nvidia settings program
<knome> hmm.
<knome> have you tried booting after installing a driver?
<BillyZane2> oh my god. the big crisis I had was a USB drive plugged in
<knome> and does the additional drivers dialog give you any specific error *when trying to install*
<keith_> knome: additional drivers install just fine.  When I try to access the monitor settings via the nvidia program it gives me this error
<knome> that's weird. do you have an Xorg.conf file?
<knome> i need to go to bed
<knome> good luck everybody
<Unit193> Good night, knome.
<xubuntu386> hey guys, quick question, is it possible to move/resize windows similar to awesome wm? with keyboard and mouse? eg. super + right click resizes the window (based on edge the mouse is closest to)?
<xubuntu386> and super + left click moves it?
<koegs> xubuntu386: ALT + Left Klick
<Unit193> xubuntu386: Like alt+left click and alt+right?
<xubuntu386> yeah, except mouse click isn't a recognized command
<xubuntu386> it has to be activated by keyboard only
<koegs> xubuntu386: it does not have to be defined, it is standard
<koegs> just try
<xubuntu386> yeah I get nothing...
<xubuntu386> ooh haha
<xubuntu386> YES!
<xubuntu386> sorry ab out that
<xubuntu386> it works
<xubuntu386> man this really completes my xubuntu experience
<xubuntu386> I had to reset it back to default
<xubuntu386> thank you for the hint
<xubuntu751> Does anyone know how easy or hard it would be to install a different kernal?  I am trying to install a module that was compiled for several kernals, but not the one I am using 3.2.0-37-generic x86-64, and the module is compiled for (among others): 3.0.0-13-generic-x86_64 3.0.0-13-generic-x86_64-GPL 3.2.0-32-generic-Intel-GPL 3.2.0-33-generic 3.2.0-33-generic-Intel-GPL 3.4.0-030400-generic-Intel-GPL 3.4.0-030400-generic-pae-Intel-
<justakill> hey anyone know how to download a file with curl
<justakill> i got an http address
<Unit193> curl link -o local.file   Pretty sure, but I use wget. :D
<justakill> wget?
<justakill> how could i use wget then?
<justakill> will local.file be created if it dosn't exit?
<Unit193> wget http://domain.tld/path/to/file.jpg
<justakill> does that download strait into local directory
<justakill> ?
<Unit193> Yes.
<justakill> thanks
<justakill> does wget use curl?
<joe352> Can't get usb and networking working on xubuntu 12.10 64bit
<joe352> anyone around to help?
<Unit193> justakill: wget is a program.
<esmth> hai!
<dydzEz2> what is xfce session compared to xubuntu
<holstein> dydzEz2: quite similar from what i have found.. i would just log into them both and look
<dydzEz2> wierd this guy who has the same laptop as me had to use boot repair or modify grub
<dydzEz2> dual boot w8
<dydzEz2> but both of us are doing legacy
<dydzEz2> i cant believe it, for 2 days my laptop was so messed up and it turned out that i messed up the partitioning somehow and when i just did a total format as if the ssd was new on gpart and let windows do the automatic partitioning, everything works within 30 mins doing no extra work
<holstein> hey, that was what i was voting for.... the path of least resistance
<dydzEz2> still wondering how i messed up partitioning, i did let windows partition on all the clean installs, the only thing that changed is before my like 3rd fresh w8 install i unallocated everything through gparted
<dydzEz2> anyone have any idea how i can tell which is xubuntu 12.04 and 12.10 by plugging in the usb stick and looking from my computer
<holstein> dydzEz2: i would look around and see if you see the kernels... one will be newer
<dydzEz2>  oh youre talking about the date modified holstein
<Unit193> .disk/info
<Unit193> I should say, that file should have it.
<xubuntu429> hi
<xubuntu429> im new here
<Unit193> Howdy.
<xubuntu429> install in progress
<xubuntu429> never tried xubuntu
<xubuntu429> others tho
<xubuntu397> can someone help me out the top bar is off the monitor
<xubuntu397> i cant see the update icon to click it
<xubuntu397> using a 1080p hdtv
<xubuntu397> i managed to find it by guessing where it is
<dydzEz2> ok something wierd happened
<dydzEz2> xubuntu loaded as a black screen
<dydzEz2> like a terminal
<dydzEz2> i logged in cuz i know my login info
<dydzEz2> if this was like backtrack id type startx to start the gnome interface
<dydzEz2> oh startx works here too
<dydzEz2> why did that happen
<dydzEz2> everything is acting strange now, the dock at the bottom now has a black outline
<dydzEz2> right after i loaded tails live cd to test something xubuntu is acting crazy
<dydzEz2> i mean at first there were 2 virutal desktops, now its pre-set for 4
<dydzEz2> the dock used to have a translucent background, but now its all black
<dydzEz2> apt-get update takes a year
<dydzEz2_> its like im in a safe-mode for xubuntu
<dydzEz2_> ok so after installing xubuntu restricted extras, i go black screen
<xubuntu741> hi
<Bruno> Hello
<Bruno> Could someone help me?
<Guest92372> Hello
<Guest92372> Could someone help me?
<GridCube> !ask | Guest70400
<ubottu> Guest70400: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest92372> Will the xubuntu 32 bit system, work with 4gb ram?
<torax> yes
<GridCube> sure it pae enabled
<GridCube> s/it/it is/
<Guest92372> So I don't have to install the 64 bit one?
<GridCube> if you dont want to, no
<Guest92372> Okkay, Thank you for your time!
<GridCube> !pae | Guest70400
<ubottu> Guest70400: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<Guest92372> Thank you.
<torax> Guest92372: http://terokarvinen.com/2011/32-bit-linux-can-see-8-gb-of-memory
<GridCube> no problem :)
<GridCube> remember that until 12.04 xubuntu used a non-pae kernel, so please use 12.10
<recon_lap> join #xubuntu-offtopic
<matteo_> hello =)
<matteo_> is there anyone in chat?
<recon_lap> probably, but you have to ask a question :)
<matteo_> i need help please........
<matteo_> ...
<baizon> !ask | matteo_
<ubottu> matteo_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<matteo_> ok =)
<matteo_> i have to install Xubuntu on my Acer Travelmate 290e, but the error is: This kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU: pae Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU.
<recon_lap> matteo_: trying to find out what bus that uses, is a a 32bit processor ? and are you loading 64bit xubuntu
<matteo_> i have xubuntu 32-bit cd on my 32-bit pc... oh dear God.... =(
<GridCube> matteo_, you need to use 12.04 because thats the last non-pae release made
<GridCube> if you try to install 12.10 it will fail, because your micro doesnt support pae
<matteo_> and what i do now
<matteo_> ?
<GridCube> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Quantal, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<GridCube> download a 12.04 iso
<recon_lap> matteo_: download use xubuntu 12.04 instead of 12.10 like gridcude suggests
<matteo_> ok, but i'm able to upgrade xubuntu?
<GridCube> 12.04? yes till two more years
<GridCube> it an lts release :)
<GridCube> sadly the last with non-pae kernel, but we have to move with the times
<matteo_> ok,
<matteo_> thank you anyway
<Kacey> hi
<GridCube> !hi | Kacey
<ubottu> Kacey: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<GermainZ> Clicking the bottom right corner of my touchpad (just above the buttons) simulates a right click. Is that a feature? If so, how can I turn it off? Didn't find anything relevant in the Mouse settings.
<GridCube> its how mouspads work
<GermainZ> It is? I do have hard buttons, too..
<GridCube> yep
<GermainZ> Don't remember it happening in Windows tho.. I guess that one's my fault, probably have to download Synaptiks and check its settings. Thanks :)
<GridCube> i have it and i've never seen such setting
<GridCube> i just assumed that thats how it works
<GermainZ> Well, I use hard buttons if I want to right click ... tapping on the touchpad is too precise and I seem to miss it when I need it - and hit it when I don't.
<tion_> how do i remove all other desktops?
<tion_> how do i remove all other desktops? except xubuntu?
<recon_lap> tion_: depends what you mean by desktops?
<tion_> what do you think i mean?
<knome> workspaces?
<tion_> workspaces!=desktops
<knome> are you referring to desktop environments then?
<tion_> arent you a clever cookie :)
<GermainZ> It's generally a good idea not to be sarcastic when asking for help. :)
<knome> please try to fix the attitude
<tion_> how do i remove all other desktops(ex.gnome/unity/kde/lsde/etc/etc? except xubuntu?
<knome> you weren't specific yourself so we had to guess
<bazhang> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<GermainZ> Can someone please try syndaemon -d -i 2s -t? It should disable mouse taps (left/right clicks) and scrolling while typing, but it doesn't have any effect. The bugtracker (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/366014) shows it as fixed, but I'd like to make sure I'm not doing something wrong before reopening.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 366014 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "Syndaemon -t option not working" [Medium,Fix released]
<tion_> i thought you just needed to do apt-get remove unity/gnome/etc/etc/ just goes to show what a mess ubuntu is
<bazhang> tion_, did you see the link I gave you
<tion_> yes thats exactly what im talking about
<Cheri703> tion_: that has NEVER been the case (that you can just easily wipe out another DE)
<bazhang> tion_, thats the way to do it, if I read your question correctly
<Cheri703> at least as far as I'm aware. I know several releases ago I'd installed KDE, and ended up just reinstalling regular ubuntu because there wasn't a simple way to extricate it
<bazhang> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<tion_> besides dont i need to change apt repos to point to xubuntu only repos?
<bazhang> no such thing
<tion_> i bet it will all come back after update
<bazhang> ?
<tion_>  I am not responsible for any damage you do to your *buntu installation. If you're worried about breaking anything, do a full back up of your *buntu installation.
<tion_> right
<bazhang> tion_, whats the issue with swap
<tion_>  swapon -s -v
<tion_> Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority
<tion_> nothing and i allready edited the fstab file with the correct UUID
<tion_> nay help or was that just a retorical question bazhang?
<Cheri703> tion_: you're being really confrontational with people who are trying to help you. perhaps tone it down a bit?
<bazhang> tion_, I saw you crossposting in #ubuntu , wanted to keep it here
<tion_> i dint crossed postanything
<bazhang> asking for help in two channels, same issue; crossposting
<tion_> in asking about xubuntu in here and asked about swap problems in ubuntu i dont see your point!
<knome> please calm down.
<tion_> im calm... are you calm knome?
<knome> yes, very
<GermainZ> tion_, seriously, you're asking for help. Stop being so confrontational.
<tion_> yes i realize linux isn't anywhere near the standards used in real TM OSs but it could be other than a "rat" trap for users
<tion_> so far im just waisting time
<tion_> is that the porpuse of linux?
<GermainZ> Nobody forced you to install it...
<Cheri703> yes tion_, the entire reason we're here trying to support xubuntu users is to make a "rat" trap for YOU personally to waste your time in. You caught us. congratulations, we totally deserve you making snide comments.
<knome> Cheri703, please.
<Cheri703> sorry, I'm annoyed
<tion_> i was forced to install it due to a number of circumstances
<knome> tion_, did you have a real support question?
<tion_> the hard part is were to start
<tion_>  swapon -s -v
<tion_> Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority
<tion_> NOTHING
<knome> yes, we saw that
<knome> please calm down.
<knome> maybe your system doesn't need to swap anything right now?
<tion_> so i must inf ere that you cant help me with that and want me to ask about some other problem?
<knome> answers are not always available
<recon_lap> GermainZ: it seems to work on my machine , for the up/down scroll anyway, hard to test
<GermainZ> recon_lap, I can still right click / tap normally here while typing. Can you test that please?
<tion_> why is it that some cli commands are half translated?
<recon_lap> hmm, lets try with 5s
<tion_> if the translation isnt complete or up to staNDRS WHY PUSH IT TO THE USERS?
<tion_> df -h
<tion_> Sist.fichs      Tama  Ocup Livre Uso% Montado em
<tion_> /dev/sda7       5,2G  5,0G     0 100% /
<recon_lap> GermainZ: it disables taps on the pad , but not the buttons. i'm using 12.04 btw
<knome> tion_, i don't undestand what your problem is?
<tion_> obviously my problem is to free disk space
<GermainZ> recon_lap, ah, thanks for pointing that out. You're right.
<tion_> knome, are you retarded?
<David-A> tion_: you can remove cached debs with "sudo apt-get clean", then check if there are old unused big files in /tmp
<tion_> i dont understand why is HDD space getting "eat" up and swap isn't being used for well maybe tempfiles?
<knome> tion_, swap space isn't for extra hdd space.
<knome> tion_, swap is used when you are running out of RAM
<tion_> David-A, thanks for telling me something ive already done
<knome> tion_, unless you fix your attitude towards people who are helping you, i will have to remove you from the channel.
<tion_> and you call yourselfs support
<tion_> do you think i would be asking for trivial stuff?
<Cheri703> we call ourselves volunteers who don't need to have you being rude to us tion_.
<Myrtti> volunteers first
<Myrtti> support second
<tion_> thats what google is existes
<tion_> for
<recon_lap> tion_: have you looked at your log sizes?
<tion_> i have seen some here poking around the cli mess of countless commands that theres a /tempfs why isn't it using the swap partition is beyond
<tion_> me
<tion_> well thanks for absolutlly nothing
<well_laid_lawn> tion_:  you can always ask for your money back...
<tion_> so linux is a extortion racket?
<GermainZ> It's free
<pleia2> tion_: that's enough, you're being terribly rude, you should probably leave
<tion_> no surprises there
<tion_> GermainZ, so is ransomeware
<knome> hmm.
<GermainZ> Thanks guys :)
<GermainZ> I've just added Eclipse to my applications list, but its icon is stretched over the title. Does that make sense?
<mycobacterium> Hi everyone, i have a question about installing windows from Xubuntu. I mean - start installator directly from Xubuntu.. Is it possible ??
<knome> mycobacterium, installing windows from xubuntu? nope.
<mycobacterium> knome, i try explain why.
<Cheri703> You could install in a VM
<mycobacterium> I have a problem with Southbridge in my ASUS A6R laptop, my USB, touchpad and Keyboard don't work. My PCMCIA USB HUB works well but onl;y when system is started. I can't go to bios and change boot device priority..
<mycobacterium> I have Xubuntu on board - but i need to install Windows and Xubuntu on other partition
<mycobacterium> Any ideas ?? :-|
<recon_lap> no, just questions, what windows media are you installing from?
<mycobacterium> recon_lap, CD
<knome> mycobacterium, i don't think there's any possibilities starting the windows installation from xubuntu, maybe from grub
<mycobacterium> how can i wipe MBR directly from Xubuntu ??
<recon_lap> mycobacterium: your problem is that you cannot change the boot order to CD?
<GridCube> mycobacterium, make a booteable usb for windows from your cd using unetbootin
<mycobacterium> recon_lap, when i have clean HDD - laptop boot from CD - now i have Xubuntu - so system boot Xubuntu
<recon_lap> mycobacterium: you ever looked in the BIOS?
<GridCube> press f12 or f11 to choose boot media
<mycobacterium> PCMCIA USB HUB work only when system is started. In BIOS ? well :) answer is NO - keyboard start working thru PCMCIA USB HUB only when system is started :(
<recon_lap> and GridCube seems to have a even simpler solution as usual
<GridCube> mycobacterium, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/16822/boot-from-a-usb-drive-even-if-your-bios-wont-let-you/
<mycobacterium> GridCube, i can't use USB till system is started - kernel must be loaded with proper driver i think :-/
<mycobacterium> driver to (PCMCIA USB HUB)
<GridCube> mycobacterium, something HAS to be scanned before the hd
<GridCube> cdrom, usb, floppy
<mycobacterium> GridCube, CDROM (yes) USB(faulty southbridge)
<GridCube> then i dont see the problem
<recon_lap> windows will probably overwrite everything on your hdd, if you have proper activation codes that is :P
<mycobacterium> can't boot from CD because i have system installed on HDD, laptop skip BOOT from CD and starting Xubuntu
<mycobacterium> i need to vipe my hdd somehow
<mycobacterium> directly from xubuntu
<GridCube> mycobacterium, phisically remove your computer batteries, the ones in your motherboard, let it rest for a while, and replace it again, and reboot, it should default to standard bios and boot from cd-rom first
<GridCube> as said... it should
<mycobacterium> GridCube, i try that way - laptop skip booting from CD when system is installed
<mycobacterium> can i use fdisk i wipe partition when system used it ?
<GridCube> mycobacterium, i dont take responsabilities if something goes wrong
<GridCube> mycobacterium, you cant format a mounted partition
<mycobacterium> GridCube, its ok - i need to clean MBR
<GridCube> you need to do it from an external source, like a livecd
<mycobacterium> but i can't use CD while system is installed on HDD
<GridCube> nope
<mycobacterium> this piece of crap skip booting from cd when see something in MBR
<GridCube> mycobacterium, do you have another computer?
<GridCube> if you do you can simply plug the disk there and format it
<mycobacterium> No, only A6R
<mycobacterium> Do i have some options directly from running Xubuntu ?
<GridCube> i dont understand
<mycobacterium> Can i change or delete data, partiton on my disk when system is started ?
<GermainZ> Not if it's mounted.
<recon_lap> mycobacterium: so your BIOS does not let you set CD to boot first?
<GermainZ> recon_lap, his keyboard isn't working till he boots. So he can't access his BIOS.
<GridCube> mycobacterium, as i said earlier, and GermainZ pointed again, not if the partition is mounted
<mycobacterium> recon_lap, when HDD is clean - bios starting from CD, when i have system installed on HDD, bios skip booting from cd
<GridCube> the boot order is wrong
<mycobacterium> GridCube, can i umount partition (somehow_) when system is started
<GridCube> mycobacterium, not really, you could not run a program after that
<mycobacterium> so i don't have any options here :-/ ?
<GridCube> maybe, just maybe, i dont really know, if you boot into recovery mode
<GridCube> maaaaaaaybe
<David-A> mycobacterium: i think you can destroy the mbr with a sudo dd command while running the system. it's destructive, so know what you'r doing. try exhaust every possibility to boot from cd first.
<recon_lap> mycobacterium: edit your grub menu
<GermainZ> mycobacterium, you could try using unetbootin to boot directly into the windows iso ... but I'm not very experienced..
<recon_lap> mycobacterium: make the default grub option the CD
<mycobacterium> recon_lap, can you give me step by step how to ?
<mycobacterium> what should i do ?
<GridCube> mycobacterium, but you said you cannot get into your bios...
<mycobacterium> yep
<GridCube> i will place my bets on removing the battery
<mycobacterium> but i can edit grub.cfg direclt from xubuntu, yes ?
<GridCube> default bios usually point to cdrom first
<mycobacterium> GridCube, i done it before\
<mycobacterium> i'm running on defaults in bios
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> so i have no ideas
<GridCube> you need to be able access your bios
<GridCube> or... maybe... make a grub entry for plop and boot into plop?
<GridCube> mmm... no, no ideaa
<misterjinx> hey everyone. i just installed xubuntu 12.10 and noticed that there is no option for extended display, just mirroring. what should I do in order to fix this ? thanks
<GridCube> misterjinx, install arandr and edit your monitors to your pleasure
<misterjinx> ok, thank you
<mycobacterium> ok, thanks for the tip everyone, i try to pull out HDD and start Xubuntu from CD - the i try to connect thru adapter USB->HDD
<GridCube> misterjinx, once you have a setting you like, you save the script it generates and add it to the autolauncher of the sessions
<mycobacterium> Clean partitions - and try to install Windows
<misterjinx> GridCube, thanks for the heads up
<tion_> :)
<tion_> you have to the wisdom of the "mobs"
<tion_> you have to bond the wisdom of the "mobs"
<ncmxcxx> hello peeps. offtopic. do intel processors in the blue box come with a cooling fan?
<knome> !offtopic | ncmxcxx
<ubottu> ncmxcxx: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<GermainZ> I'm sorry if this is a stupid question ... But do I need to upgrade (by downloading versions newer than 12.10) or will I get all bug fixes by updating normally? I suppose I'll only need to upgrade when 13.x comes out, but I'd rather make sure, thanks :)
<knome> GermainZ, yes, you're able to upgrade to newer versions when they come out
<amiu> if you are running 12.10 it will be a good idea to upgrade (and even better idea to make backups and do a clean install). if you are running 12.04, you can continue on without need for upgrade
<g16> GermainZ: you should upgrade regardless of 13.x
<amiu> 12.04 will be supported and updated longer than 12.10 as 12.04 is a Long Term Release
<David-A> GermainZ: you will get bug fixes in the updates as long as your current system is supported
<GermainZ> Ah, I see. I think I'll just downgrade 12.04 by reinstalling, then. I didn't realize the difference between LTS and latest versions. I suppose I'll loose all my data considering I didn't create a separate partition for home?
<knome> GermainZ, if it isn't a critical production machine, 12.10 and other normal releases should work for you as well
<GermainZ> knome, true, but I suppose it's better now than later, considering my install is still relatively fresh and I can 'downgrade' without loosing too much data.
<GermainZ> Might take the opportunity and set up a home partition as well.
<g16> about losing the home: you have backed-up the important data anyways, don't you? ;)
<knome> GermainZ, whatever fits you. creating a separate /home partition is a good reason too
<GermainZ> g16, no important data .. yet :)
<David-A> GermainZ: I have a faint recollection that the install process may recognize the /home and allow you to preserve it. But better check that up before you jump.
<GermainZ> David-A, thanks. All installed apps will need to be redownloaded tho, correct?
<amiu> yes
<David-A> GermainZ: Yes, the system (all but /home) will be replaced. Have you installed program in the system outside the package management?
<GermainZ> David-A, two or so.
<David-A> GermainZ: did you save the manually downloaded .deb or .tar in /home/myself/Downloads ?
<GermainZ> Yes, I'll be able to back it up.
<David-A> GermainZ: assuming home is preserved, you only need to double-click the .deb:s again. (the .tar:s are a little more work)
<GermainZ> Ok, thanks.
<David-A> GermainZ: about moving /home to a separate partition. you could do that as a separate project from the downgrading project. either before or after. i'd recommend that.
<GermainZ> I'm not sure yet what to do ... This is my current setup (excluding windows partitions): 8GB swap, ~200GB ext4.
<GermainZ> Now, I'm planning on formatting swap and installing system there, considering I have 8GB RAM and frankly, I don't need it (and hibernate isn't compatible with my system), then use the 200gb partition as home.
<GermainZ> But I'm not sure where apps go, and if I should maybe resize partitions as well.
<GermainZ> I mean, I can always symlink apps ... but not sure how that would turn out.
<David-A> GermainZ: xubuntu can be installed in, like, 2-3GB, but it will be tight and not many big packages like office suits and games will fit.
<David-A> GermainZ: with 8GB for system everything will be fine until you install a server that need a lot of space, or until you make an upgrade, when space will be needed for, in effect, both the new and the old system.
<GermainZ> Apps go into the system partition? If so, then I suppose resizing my partitions would be better than using 8GB for xubuntu and ~200GB for home, no?
<David-A> GermainZ: so I would recomend at least 14GB for a system partition. maybe a little more.
<David-A> GermainZ: Plenty of apps will fit in 8GB, but a version upgrade will not.
<GermainZ> Alright, thanks. I think I'll resize to ~20GB and have the home partition take the rest.
<David-A> GermainZ: would you consider still having a little swap, like a GB or two?
<GermainZ> Not really. The free command shows no swap is used (ever), and with 8GB of RAM I doubt I'll need any unless I hibernate.
<David-A> GermainZ: then I think you have too much ram :) a few percent of mem should be in swap most of the time for good performance (and good utilization of your money)
<GermainZ> I have 7GB free RAM ATM...
<David-A> GermainZ: there you see. what a waste.
<GermainZ> How does using swap increase performance, when everything can be in the RAM? AFAIK, they'll be pushed to swap when RAM is needed. In that case, re-loading them from swap is slower than loading them from RAM (considering they'll need to be loaded into the RAM from swap)... so how does NOT using swap when it's not needed a waste of performance?
<g16> there are old pages that are used only one time and never read once unallocated, they will effectively reduce the RAM available for applications
<David-A> If the swap after a long time of computer usage still is 0, then it is not needed and isnt improving performance. but that indicates a bad investment in too much ram.
<GermainZ> Well, swappiness is set to 60 and swap is still not being used ...
<GermainZ> David-A, I haven't tried gaming and applications that are heavy, but I suppose 7GB should be enough.
<amiu> swapiness is better set to 10
<amiu> i rarely use more than 2GB
<dydzEz2_>  anyone have any idea why login screen would go back and id have to use tty7 after installing xubuntu restricted extras
<Noskcaj> Join #ubuntu-quality-chat for the classroom session on testdrive
<GermainZ> I installed the Power manager plugins for Xfce panel but I don't see any new features. I'm mostly looking for the cpu frequency settings.
<dydzEz2_> guys i figured out what happened
<dydzEz2_> i pressed e to check out grubs config
<dydzEz2_> $vt.handoff and that option was after quit splash
<dydzEz2_> googled it and people are saying its at 7 so i just set it =7
<dydzEz2_> whats it for? why did it show up after installing xubuntu restricted extras
<dydzEz2_> taking it away completely also works
<Glitchd> how can i get a script to be executed at boot, or login?
<pleia2> Glitchd: what you want is under the Settings Manager > Session & Startup
<pleia2> there you will find a list of applications and services that autostart when you log in, can start/stop them and add new ones
<Glitchd> pleia2, yea, i tried that, and no dice.
<pleia2> can you explain?
<Glitchd> i wrote a script to run the program "x11vnc" and put that script in the autostart window. when i rebooted, it did not start.
<pleia2> Glitchd: how do you typically run the script?
<Glitchd> login with putty and go to terminal, then enter the command "x11vnc -forever -noxdamage"
<Glitchd> pleia2, ^^
<Unit193> Glitchd: Settings Manager > Session and Startup > Application autostart > Add.
<pleia2> could be it's just failing in some way when it's launched via the startup menu and you'll want to write some debugging code to get it to output to a file whatever error it has
<Glitchd> Unit193, ill give it another try, thx
<g16> Glitchd: yea, you can append > ~/log.log 2>&1 after the script name
<pleia2> thanks g16
<knome> i'm wondering if scripts need to have the executable bit
<SonikkuAmerica> knome: As in [ chmod ] them?
<knome> SonikkuAmerica, yes, chmod +x filename
<SonikkuAmerica> I would at least think so...
<koegs> of course they ned the executable bit
<Unit193> They ned it?
<GermainZ> need *
<koegs> "need", sorry, got a slow connection here, which results in errors like this when using screen+irssi and fast typing :)
#xubuntu 2013-02-10
<SonikkuAmerica> Y'ai'ng'ngah Yog-Sothoth H'ee-l'geb F'ai Throdog Uaaah! <<< Sounds like Klingon.
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh, I see: Cthulhu
<dydz_> heres my network controller info: http://pastebin.com/r9rAZXeU   -- my internet is going very very slow (tried speedtest.net)
<dydz_> xubuntu 12.10
<xubuntu745> ehi
<xubuntu745> goodnight
<dydzEz2_> urgh i guess ill make a post
<xubuntu745> ??
<amiu> i bet you its the ISP and not the computer
<donnie> I am failing to mount a flash drive. Error is wrong fs type bad superblock
<amiu> do you care about the data that is on it?
<donnie> Nope
<amiu> have you tried clearing it out with gparted and starting fresh?
<donnie> No appears I have to install that real fast
<donnie> sudo apt-get install gparted ?
<amiu> yeah. thats my main bitch about xubuntu. gparted is removed after installing the OS
<amiu> yeah thats it
<donnie> K in gparted, on it. listed as /dev/sdb and says it's unallocated
<donnie> No partition table found
<SonikkuAmerica> Looks like you'll need a partition table then donnie.
<amiu> device menu -> create partition table
<donnie> Ran that. Now what
<amiu> create a new partition (ext2 is faster, ext4 has less issues)
<amiu> right click on the drive -> new -> format as whatever you wish
<donnie> It's creating
<amiu> use NTFS or FAT32 if you want windows interoperability
<toxicsgz> Using AbiWord but need other fonts, can anyone tell me where I can download fonts such as Times New ROman, Courier and Arial, I guess via synaptic but don't know which to install?
<koegs> toxicsgz: sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<koegs> i think
<toxicsgz> That rings a bell :) Thx koegs
<lbj_90> I can't get access to my other virtual terminals, they all display two lines and won't accept any input. I can copy over the error/readout for anyone interested, something about device descriptor read/64 error -32
<moetunes> lbj_90:  that error is from the usb playing up apparently
<lbj_90> moetunes: why do you think is it preventing me from using my virtual terminals? other than that readout i've had no other problems w/ usb
<lbj_90> i'm using an nvidia graphics card; found an article saying that i may need to configure for it so i'm gonna go mess with that
<GermainZ> I can't modify the screen's brightness on 12.10, on my toshiba satellite p755 laptop. I have tried doing it using shell commands (echo 1->10 to the backlight file), modifying grub as suggested on some forums, using the brightness panel item, nothing works. Fn+F6/F7 shows a popup, as if brightness is being updated, but it's not. Any suggestions?
<GermainZ> Brb, trying another edit.
<GermainZ> Nope, didn't help.
<nyRednek> my sound quit working after i was forced to wipe my home dir\
<nyRednek> aplay -l still finds the sound card, and i'm part of the audio group, but sound doesn't work
<g16> nyRednek: check the volume level
<nyRednek> g16, no option to adjust voume
<nyRednek> volume
<g16> nyRednek: menu "Applications" >> Multimedia >> PulseAudio
<nyRednek> Connection to PulseAudio Failed
<nyRednek> attempted to start-pulseaudio-x11, got connection refused
<GermainZ> Also, /proc/acpi/toshiba/ exists but doesn't contain a file named "lcd"... some suggested using fnfx which fails because of that.
<dydzEz2_> anyone know how to remove $vt_handoff
<dydzEz2_> from grub
<dydzEz2_> it causes me black screens for some reason
<dydzEz2_> if i remove it while booting it works fine
<koegs> dydzEz2_: you could remote quiet and splash from /etc/default/grub
<dydzEz2_> did you have this problem koegs
<dydzEz2_> on your laptop
<koegs> npe
<koegs> nope
<dydzEz2_> i dont know how to do that
<koegs> but i also never installed ubuntu-restricted-extras :D
<koegs> dydzEz2_: edit /etc/default/grub with sudo-rights
<koegs> just remove the wird "splash" and then do a "sudo update-grub"
<koegs> *word
<dydzEz2_> i need like exact commands lol
<dydzEz2_> if i remove splash it does work (when i go to e in grub)
<koegs> "sudo nano /etc/default/grub"
<koegs> remove the word splash, save the file
<koegs> "sudo update-grub"
<dydzEz2_> so
<dydzEz2_> its just
<dydzEz2_> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet"
<dydzEz2_> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" as opposed to that
<koegs> yes
<dydzEz2_> yeah works
<dydzEz2_> thanks
<GermainZ> I have the toshiba acpi modules (find / | grep toshiba_acpi returns a few matches), but toshset (among others) insists that "required kernel toshiba support not enabled"...
<GermainZ> also lsmod | grep toshiba returns toshiba_acpi as well ...
<GermainZ> I'm hoping getting it to work will also (it should) fix my issue with fn keys ... and possibly the screen's backlight brightness.
<GermainZ> Any ideas?
<amiu> check the BIOS
<GermainZ> Nothing relevant in the BIOS settings ..
<amiu> make sure the keys are enabled and dont have any weird settings. ive come across a few laptops that have BIOS configurable options for Fn (like a Dell that by default required CTRL + FN + whatever)
<GermainZ> Yeah, that's enabled, already checked it (FN keys)
<amiu> thats all i got
<GermainZ> Actually, *some* FN keys work... probably only 2 if I didn't forget anything: fn+3 and fn+4
<GermainZ> Which changes the volume. Everything else doesn't.
<Jeff_Williams> Hello i need a little bit of help
<dydzEz2> lol honestly thanks to you koegs seems likemy xubuntu is set
<dydzEz2> i did have a internet problem but that wasnt xubuntus fault, i had both 5ghz and 2.4ghz activated on my router, so i shut down the 5ghz
<dydzEz2> it was switching between the two making it very slow
<Jeff_Williams> i need a little help when i do apt-get update && apt-get upgrade i get E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<Jeff_Williams> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<Jeff_Williams> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<Jeff_Williams> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<GermainZ> Jeff_Williams, sudo apt-get ....
<koegs> actually "sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Jeff_Williams> fail V_V im still new to this
<GermainZ> "..." stands for the rest :P
<GermainZ> Oh, never mind. Didn't notice the missing dist.
<GermainZ> Jeff_Williams, error messages are usually helpful. "are you root?", for instance.
<Jeff_Williams> now i get sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jeff_Williams> [sudo] password for jeff:
<Jeff_Williams> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Jeff_Williams> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<GermainZ> Are you running the Software Center? Close it.
<Jeff_Williams> :/ linux hates me today :/
<Jeff_Williams> i closed the Software Center and same error
<GermainZ> Was the software center installing something?
<Jeff_Williams> i was b4 it said it finished
<GermainZ> Jeff_Williams, you have to wait till it finishes. Wait for a bit then try again
<Jeff_Williams> k
<GermainZ> BTW, slight update to my problem: changing the volume does show the notification, but the volume doesn't actually change. It's always maximized. Same for brightness.
<GermainZ> Oh well, I'll worry about that later. Good night, everyone :)
<Jeff_Williams> oh one other thin how do i remove win 8 and keep linux since i have it dual installed?
<moetunes> Jeff_Williams:  format the win partition and update grub
<Jeff_Williams> K thank you :)
<tdlam> hello all
<tdlam> Im having an issue with my xfce panel...it no longer is at the top of the screen...it 3/4 the way down and I can't seem to make it move back
<moetunes> tdlam:  when you right click the panel a menu should popup
<tdlam> oh it does but there's no way to adjust it back...I can make it go verticle or hrizontal...but horizontal just puts it 3/4 the way up the screen
<holstein> tdlam: you can always remove the .config for it to "get it back"
<holstein> tdlam: i would make a new user, to play around with the panels and elements... or try messing with the desktop from a live CD or from the guest session
<tdlam> hmmm ok how would I find that?
<holstein> tdlam: i would just relax, and maybe take a screenshot to help demo what you are talking about
<tdlam> sorry I meant, where would I find the config file?
<holstein> tdlam: in ~/.config
<holstein> but,, i wouldnt worry about that... just know that you *can* get back to default
<holstein> what is happening? and what would you like to have happen?
<holstein> for me, i just grab the panel, and move it around.. you can make a new one.. you should see in the right click menu lots of options.. the menu moetunes mentioned
<tdlam> sorry I appreciate your help but I am a bit lost my friend...what is happening is that the panel which used to be at the top of the screen is now at the 3/4 way down the screen and I cant move it up back to the top.
<holstein> tdlam: well, you havent learned how to.. you *can*
<holstein> tdlam: what do you see when you right click on the panel as moetunes suggests?
<tdlam> brb...I'm actually in LXDE ATM cause the panel was so annoying...will have to log out and back in...sorry brb
<tdlam> sorry I am back now in Xubuntu...
<tdlam> right clicking on the panel brings up menu drop down yes
<holstein> nothing to be sorry about.. just rightclick on the panel, and experiment with the options til you get it moved where you want it
<tdlam> cant move it any higher...there "horizontal. vertical, and deskbar...but none let me move it higher
<holstein> tdlam: i'll need to see a screenshot to be any more help
<holstein> tdlam: if you can move it at all... you should be able to move it higher
<holstein> if not, something else is the issue
<tdlam> ok...sorry but how can I send youy a screenie?
<holstein> what would i do?
<holstein> maybe just move the config files out of the way, and get the defaults back
<holstein> i would then experiement with another user account.. or the guest account
<holstein> tdlam: you can take a picture with a camera.. you can take a screenshot... i usually just shate with imagebin
<tdlam> ok but how do I get the screenie to you?
<holstein> tdlam: i use imagebin
<tdlam> ok chking
<holstein> shate was supposed to be share.. i share with imagebin
<holstein> share with dropbox... ubuntuone... whatever you like
<BillyZane> hi
<BillyZane> i can't get icons to work
<holstein> BillyZane: what icons.. whats not working?
<BillyZane> When I go in to settings manager -> appearance -> icons, then click on icons, the icons on the bottom don't change
<holstein> BillyZane: on the bottom of what?
<tdlam> maybe i should just edit that config file...I dont have accounts with any of those share services
<holstein> tdlam: i would just remove that config file, or just move it out of the way.. and login
<BillyZane> holstein: the second panel. the one that has all the launch icons
<tdlam> if you could tell me what config file i need to edit that would be good
<holstein> tdlam: you dont need an account with imagebin
<tdlam> ok chking imagebin
<holstein> tdlam: you dont edit it... you just move it out of the way or delete it
<tdlam> ok where is that file? I dont see it
<holstein> tdlam: its hidden.. you can use control h to show them
<BillyZane> i'm in xbuntu, I want my launch icons to look like the first picture on http://www.xfce.org/
<holstein> tdlam: i would navigate to ~/.config/xfce4 and look for a panel directory
<tdlam> I have hidden files shown...ok chking
<BillyZane> I was told that was the faenza theme. I downloaded it, it is in my .icons folder. However, I've never been able to get any icons changing
<holstein> BillyZane: i would say, thats not the faenza theme
<BillyZane> holstein: oh, which one is it?
<holstein> BillyZane: i would just email them and ask what theme they are..otherwise, it'll just be trial and error
<holstein> BillyZane: its ont of the basic ones
<holstein> one*
<tdlam> i see launcher-12 and fsguard-10.rc
<BillyZane> holstein: I'm unable to change icons, so I can't figure out which one it is
<BillyZane> can anyone help me fix it?
<holstein> tdlam: its literally /home/yourusername/.config
<holstein> BillyZane: its not broken
<holstein> BillyZane: i dont think you are choosing the proper icon set
<holstein> BillyZane: are you using an xfce panel there at the bottom?
<BillyZane> holstein: Well, What I do is click/double-click on an icon theme in the icons tab in the appearance manager. It does not cause any changes
<BillyZane> yes
<holstein> BillyZane: i would email the xfce page and see what icon set that is... its one of the basic ones though
<amiu> ive seen this
<BillyZane> brb
<holstein> tdlam: http://askubuntu.com/questions/224006/resetting-xfce-panels-to-default-settings
<tdlam> ok but theres a slew of folders in .config and under xfc4/panel is launcher-12 folder and fsguard-10.rc file
<tdlam> ok my friend I will try the link you sent TY
<dydzEz2> is there like a conky for XFCE
<holstein> tdlam: or, just remove the panel directory
<dydzEz2> whats the sire for XFCE for desktop apps / mods
<holstein> tdlam: you must move it... or remove it.. the entire directory
<holstein> dydzEz2: conky is the same in xfce
<tdlam> ok that link seemed to have done the trick...TY...now I have to configure it again but at least its back where it was TY frind
<tdlam> *friend
<dydzEz2> holstein wheres a good site to get nice things like conky
<holstein> dydzEz2: not sure what you mean by "nice".. i would just search for what you are looking for
<holstein> as clearly as possible
<BillyZane> holstein: finding out what the theme is, is one thing. finding out why I can't load icons is another. I need to find out the later
<dydzEz2> well i found about conky form like some gnome site
<dydzEz2> gnome-look or something
<holstein> dydzEz2: you mean, things like conky for xfce?
<dydzEz2> yeah
<holstein> dydzEz2: you can use conky on xfce... its the same
<dydzEz2> so holstein using http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/CONKY-colors?content=92328 conky-colors
<dydzEz2> would work fine on xubuntu
<dydzEz2> i used to use this a while ago
<dydzEz2> looks very nice
<holstein> dydzEz2: conky is the same
<dydzEz2> ok i get what your saying
<dydzEz2> depending on the next answer i get what youre saying 100 percent
<dydzEz2> will gnome build tool work fine on xubuntu and not mess up anything
<dydzEz2> jhbuild
<holstein> its in the repos.. i would just install it and try it
<holstein> im not saying you cant break your system with it
<holstein> !info jhbuild
<ubottu> jhbuild (source: jhbuild): flexible build script for package collections. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.91-1 (quantal), package size 686 kB, installed size 2857 kB
<holstein> i havent used it.. but theres nothing about xfce that should break it, or be broken by it
<dydzEz2> thanks for the answers
<holstein> dydzEz2: applications pretty much work the same in xfce or gnome
<dydzEz2> right unless if im dealing with like a gnome theme or something
<holstein> you havent mentioned a gnome specific theme
<dydzEz2> i know
<dydzEz2> i get what youre saying now
<dydzEz2>  i just said that as an example
<holstein> jhbuild should do what it does.. though, the thing it builds might only run in gnome
<dydzEz2> gnome specific no no , general applications like conky yes yes
<dydzEz2> yeah
<holstein> well, most gnome-specific is just gtk..
<dydzEz2> so whats unity all about, isnt it considered its like own desktop env now
<dydzEz2> shouldnt someone come out with Gubuntu
<holstein> dydzEz2: ubuntu is doing what it always did.. provide the most current version of gnome in the default repos
<holstein> dydzEz2: you can check out unity in the main ubuntu live CD
<holstein> dydzEz2: im sure there are plenty of gnome distros based on ubuntu if you search somewhere like distro watch
<holstein> dydzEz2: enjoy!.. im sure someone in the offtopic channel would discuss gnome and/or gnome on ubuntu... im out for the evening.. cheers!
<xubuntu883> Hello
<amiu> hi
<xubuntu883> I'm having a bit of a problem with xfce4-timer-plugin, on the main theme the timer bar is the same color as the background
<xubuntu883> Anyone encountered this before
<xubuntu883> ?
<xubuntu883> From what I understand the colors are defined in the theme
<amiu> you can right click on the bar -> panel ->prefs
<xubuntu883> Yes, it's possible to get the prefs for the plugin but there's no option for changing the timer "bar" color. It looks fine on different themes though
<xubuntu883> Thanks for your help amiu, I'm out
<amiu> i dont remember where i saw that
<Furah> hi guys, run into a bit of a problem and wondering if I can get some help
<Furah> I'm running xubuntu 12.10
<moetunes> Furah:  what sort of problem?
<Furah> basically, I had some issues that I decided I'd solve by using the live CD to repair it, and now it seems to have frozen up restoring previous packages
<moetunes> what's frozen up ?
<Furah> the CLI last spammed me with messages all saying things similar to "xubuntu ubiquity: WARNING:root:can't add xdesktop4 (E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.)"
<moetunes> apt, synaptics, the terminal or... ??
<moetunes> k
<Furah> been sitting here for 10-15 minutes not doing anything since I'd rather not do anything that could break anything
<moetunes> so what's frozen up ?
<moetunes> frozen = can't do anything
<Furah> it's not frozen up more so as I think it's sitting here waiting for a command that isn't being issued due to all these warnings not eing accounted for
<Furah> yes, I do now realise frozen was a bad choice in words
<moetunes> I'd hit enter
<moetunes> probably bring the prompt up
<Furah> hitting enter does nothing other than go to a new line
<Furah> would a reboot be safe?
<moetunes> ok - open another terminal and check if apt is still running
<moetunes> with   ps ax | grep apt
<Furah> maybe I didn't explain myself properly, this is still in the install interface
<moetunes> so no graphical environment?
<moetunes> there's another tty you can get to with ctrl+alt+F2
<amiu> i doubt its running if you in install and its just sitting idle
<Jeff_Williams> hmm im trying to use avconv to live stream on twitch but i keep get [x11grab @ 0x202d9c0] Couldn't parse video size.:0.0: Invalid argument im trying to follow this tut online but its not helping
<xubuntu856> buon pomeriggio
<xubuntu856> da alcuni giorni non mi funziona sorgenti software e mi appare un messaggio di crash
<xubuntu856> qualcuno di voi ha lo stesso problema ?
<Catbuntu> Hi
<c2tarun> xubuntu terminal doesn't scroll by mouse, is this feature absent or disabled?
<torax> c2tarun: my terminal scrolls with mouse
<c2tarun> torax, :(
<xubuntu858> hi
<c2tarun> Hi friends, I have Xubuntu installed on my machine. I installed ati graphics driver also. Now if I install some other desktop environment like LXDE or enlightenment then do I have to install graphics driver again? (I don't think so, just want to confirm)
<holstein> c2tarun: no.. you arguably dont *have* to install the ati driver at all.. but you can if you want/need it
<holstein> will the driver work for the other destkop environments without need of configuring/reinstalling?.. should
<c2tarun> holstein, actually if I don't install the driver, my laptop heats up a lot.
<c2tarun> holstein, so even if I don't feel any video problem I have to install graphics driver.
<holstein> c2tarun: i am saying you dont have to install it in the first place.. but since you have, you shouldnt need to do anything when installing, switching to, or jumping between desktp environments
<c2tarun> holstein, great :) thank, can you please suggest me some desktop env apart from GNOME, KDE, XFCE and LXDE?
 * c2tarun right now looking into enlightenment.
<holstein> c2tarun: i would just search in the package manager of your choice.. i use openbox.. so does LXDE
<holstein> a desktop environment is not quite the same as a window manager..
<holstein> razor qt is a nice new-ish one.. pantheon
<c2tarun> holstein, whats the difference?
<holstein> c2tarun: many things are the difference
 * c2tarun googling now
<holstein> c2tarun: what do i do? i usually just look up a live distro on distrowatch and try them
<c2tarun> holstein, yeah, I tried them. Mint has quite impressive performance but seems boring, since last week I tried, mint KDE, bodhi linux, crunch bang, Ubuntu, Kubuntu. Till now cruncbang and Xubuntu are the best
<c2tarun> so now trying to install something over Xubuntu only
<holstein> you tried them? you've tried razorQT? and awesome?
<c2tarun> holstein, I tried all, razorQT is an windows manager?
<holstein> c2tarun: so, youve tried razorQT then? and awesome?
<c2tarun> holstein, looking into it now, is it stable?
<holstein> c2tarun: they are alternatives that i am asking for clarification, if you say "i have tried them all"
<holstein> c2tarun: stable?... i mean, we can find a bug in unity... or gnome.. or windows
<holstein> c2tarun: stable can sometimes depend on what you are doing as well
<c2tarun> yeah bugs are fine :)
<holstein> c2tarun: what would i do? i wouldnt assume you have tried *everything*
<c2tarun> but sometimes crashing system and refuging to start is kind of daunting :(
<holstein> c2tarun: there are *lots* of windows managers and alternatives
<c2tarun> which is what happened with me in bodhi, and its lead developer jef was also not able to help
<holstein> i have no idea what you mean by "installing something over xubuntu"
<c2tarun> holstein, installing a new DE in xubuntu
<holstein> xubuntu is using XFCE... XFCE pretty much does everything.. its a destkop environment
<c2tarun> obviously I can't try everything
<c2tarun> :)
<holstein> c2tarun: you can
<holstein> c2tarun: you just shouldng say "i have tried everything" when you havent
<c2tarun> holstein, yeah right :) I mean I tried few among the top in distrowatch, sorry for not clear statement
<holstein> c2tarun: what do i think would be consrtuctive? try a few of the different ones live
<holstein> c2tarun: a few among the top is *quite* different from all
<holstein> c2tarun: i suggest razorQT because is is different and not included by default.. the same of pantheon
<c2tarun> holstein, yup, razorQT looks promising
<holstein> c2tarun: we can continue discussing non XFCE related desktops in the offtopic channel :)
<c2tarun> holstein, :) BTW what do you use on Xubuntu, just plain XFCE or any other DE as well?
<holstein> c2tarun: i use ubuntustudio on my production machine.. and im active in the ubuntustudio team.. we use XFCE
<holstein> c2tarun: i run/test a little bit of everything
<c2tarun> ohh... thats nice :)
<holstein> openbox is on my daily use netbook... and i use LXDE often
<c2tarun> I found this pretty decent article for window manager vs desktop environment. Just wanted to share in case anyone wants : http://www.ghacks.net/2008/12/09/get-to-know-linux-desktop-environment-vs-window-manager/
<holstein> c2tarun: cool.. i would share that in the offtopic channel.. since the topic of this channel *is* xfce, and the support of xubuntu
<tim> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<melodie> hello, do someone here use xubuntu in french ?
<Unit193> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<melodie> I would like to know if in the live there is a desktop folder having for name "Desktop" or is it named "Bureau" ?
<melodie> Unit193, you are fast thinker, but you thought not what I was going do ask, did you ?
<Unit193> Ummm... What?  I don't quite get that...
<Unit193> I could only guess that it's called "Desktop", but no idea.
<melodie> I'll do a deeper reserch and test if necessary, thanks.
<melodie> I try to make custom versions, for now in lubuntu and I would like to do the same with xubuntu, then I wonder how to make some icons I put on the desktop follow after install, whatever language will be used
<melodie> it's a delicate matter, because there is a home made script in the casper directory for that, but the icons are created only in the live and don't follow after install.
<Malinuss> If a notebook is rated to work with ubuntu, can I expect it to work with no problems, out of the installation with xbunutu too? I mean, with drivers and stuff?
<Unit193> The core (drivers, X, etc) are the same, so it should work just fine with Xubuntu.
<Malinuss> yeah, the only difference is the DE, and the extra software that comes with it, am I right?
<Unit193> Pretty much, config, default applications and DE.
<Unit193> Same repos, and still has the "Additional Drivers" program.
<Malinuss> thought so, haven't really used linux the last 8-10 years, and was a kid back then. So kinda taking my time to get into it
<melodie> Malinuss, most of the time once you will have booted to a Live (try only first option) you can see if everything works well
<Malinuss> ah, i'll try that
<melodie> in ubuntu nowadays to access the 4 entry options you will have to press the space bar of the keyboard at the first image : when you see just plain color with two small images in the middle down of the screen
<Malinuss> but xubuntu, seems like the middlething between the full-blown ubuntu, and the more sparse lubuntu, right?
<Unit193> It is midweight, correct.  More of a classic DE as well.
<melodie> yes, it is a really good choice when you have 1 GB minimum (they say 512 but I always feel being larger is better)
<melodie> less than that I would always advice Lubuntu, or even lighter if possible
<Unit193> Correct, I wouldn't install Xubuntu on something with less than 1G, though the desktop itself doesn't take all that much.
<Malinuss> yeah I'm using the acer spire one d255 with 1GB ram, and dual core 1.66ghz... So I'm kinda between xubuntu and lubuntu. I just don't really like the looks of lubuntu...
<Unit193> Malinuss: I'm using it with 1G on one of the computers, you can fix up a couple things to make it work better of course.
<Malinuss> such as?
<Malinuss> shit. brb
<Unit193> Disable any services/startup applications you don't need, a couple of things I do with Firefox, and Xombrero as a secondary... Ah.
<Unit193> <Unit193> Disable any services/startup applications you don't need, a couple of things I do with Firefox, and Xombrero as a secondary ...browser.  I personally use an optimized kernel, but not going to officially recommend that.
<Malinuss> ah, okay thanks
<Malinuss> Unit193, what would a "optimzed kernal" be? At least give me some keywords to google
<Taylr0x> Good evening all.
<melodie> same Taylr0x
<Taylr0x> First time ever using Xubuntu and I must say I love this desktop environment!
<Unit193> Malinuss: I can't recommend it, and it's not supported here, but on one computer I compile it, on another I use stock, and on the last I use Liquorix (and even have a mirror of their repo on my server)
<melodie> I also think it's quite neat
<Taylr0x> Don't suppose you know how I stop xchat joining the Debian channel automatically do you?
<Unit193> Remove it from your "favorites", or something like that at least.  (Never used it.)
<Taylr0x> Been through every option I can find and I cant seem to find that sort of feature. No auto start or 'connect upon start' that I can find.
<Taylr0x> How odd.
<Malinuss> Taylr0x, xchat->networklist->whatever server #debian is on->edit->remove from fav
<laite> I have explicit "Debian Servers" in server list @ xchat
<melodie> Taylr0x, not that difficult wait a sec I look
<laite> should be there
<yeik> So, I am having a weird issue. each time I connect via ssh to one of my linux boxes, if it is a new session from that device, it rejects the ssh private key and asks me for a password. the next session works without a password
<melodie> Taylr0x, Xchat menus > List of networks
<yeik> this isn't due to encrypted folders because my account is logged into and i keep screen sessions open at all times. it has only started happening a few weeks ago. any thoughts?
<melodie> then in this one windows right down left tick or untick "list of networks at start"
<Taylr0x> Malinuss, melodie many thanks!
<melodie> is that what you were looking for ?
<Taylr0x> Seems to be the one.
<melodie> ok
<Unit193> yeik: Check authlog, maybe syslog too?
<Taylr0x> One way to find out. Be right back.
<Taylr0x> Beautiful!
<melodie> :)
<Malinuss> so to "unistall" programs, I just use the software manager, right?
<yeik> Unit193: sshd[24800]: pam_ecryptfs: Passphrase file wrapped - only thing i really see in the log (other than failed attempts to hack in)
<laite> Malinuss: generally yes
<Malinuss> laite, and "not generally" :) ?
<laite> well, if you've installed program from there you can (and should) also 'uninstall' it there
<Unit193> You can use synaptic, USC, apt-get, aptitude.
<laite> of course, this can also be done in command line :)
<Unit193> !software
<ubottu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<yeik> Malinuss: i think what is trying to be said, if you install it through a normal package, it should install itself through the software manager. however some packages or ones that you download the source code and compile yourself will not be in the software manager.
<Malinuss> okay, thanks I think I get it
<yeik> ok. so i ran sshd in -d mode, on a different port, and attempted a connection it said it could not open the authorized keys '~/.ssh/authorized_keys' : no such file or directory
<SonikkuAmerica> yeik: I assume you have OpenSSH installed already?
<yeik> yes
<SonikkuAmerica> Did you check to see whether that directory exists?
<SonikkuAmerica> (I'm not sure how it's done in Thunar?
<SonikkuAmerica> But you can use an option in [ ls ]
<SonikkuAmerica> *that was a ), not a ?
<yeik> SonikkuAmerica, it exists. it is where I have all of my authorized keys. this issue only happens on the first connection from a different client computer
<SonikkuAmerica> Is that client your target? If so, it also needs the authorized_keys file.
<Malinuss> okay, antother question. When installing xubuntu, on a pc where windows 7 is already installed, is it possible, to simply make a partition out of some of the free memory that windows is on, and install xubuntu there?
<yeik> Malinuss, I believe xubuntu cd's and ubuntu cd's allow a side by side install if you run it from inside windows without partitioning off the free space. that should be the easiest option
<SonikkuAmerica> yeik: It's called Wubi and it's deprecated as of 12.10 for Xubuntu.
<yeik> ahh.
<Malinuss> so it's impossible to partition a disk on which there is something already, without deleting that data?
<yeik> the next option is to use the disk manager, or a partition software to shrink the windows partition and then you can install xubuntu on that partition
<Unit193> No, but it's always recommended to back that data up.
<Malinuss> okay, anyone knows a good partition manager for windows?
<SonikkuAmerica> yeik: You can use a trick to force Wubi to install Xubuntu 12.10+, but it's NOT recommended.
<SonikkuAmerica> Malinuss: There is one: Press Windows + R and type "diskmgmt.msc" and press ENTER.
<Unit193> Malinuss: If you boot the live CD, you can use gparted or let Ubiquity do it.
<recon_lap> Malinuss: make a gparted live cd
<yeik> disk manager should work in windows 7. if not there is easus, paragon hard disk manager, and many others.
<Malinuss> what if I install from usb, is that the same thing? So the installer can do it?
<yeik> Malinuss, I suggest you use diskmgmt first, as suggested by SonikkuAmerica, there will be less chance of destroying data using the built in partition manager than by using gparted.
<Malinuss> okay, I'll do that, thank you for the help
<SonikkuAmerica> ESPECIALLY if you have/want to shrink your NTFS partition (where Windows is).
 * yeik nods
<Malinuss> thanks again guys
<yeik> so SonikkuAmerica, is it just Xubuntu 12.10+ or is it ubuntu 12.10+ as well?
<SonikkuAmerica> Just Xubuntu. But Ubuntu Studio (which uses Xfce desktop) will be available in Wubi 13.04
<yeik> that is interesting. I'll make sure to keep note of that. I don't often come here and help people out, but its a good bit to know.
<Katbuntu> Hi
<SonikkuAmerica> Yo!
<yeik> uh oh, here we go
<SonikkuAmerica> Afterthought: Mythbuntu will also work with Wubi (as it currently does)
<SonikkuAmerica> which also uses Xfce
<yeik> Now that is strange. I never really used it. think I tried it once to see what it would do.
<SonikkuAmerica> MythTV is a DVR. Mythbuntu works alongside it.
<yeik> not Mythtv/Mythubuntu. i was speaking more on Wubi.
<yeik> I would like to get Mythtv/Mythbuntu set up but don't have a card to record videos :(
<Taylr0x> Is there a Xubuntu off topic channel or is this it?
<SonikkuAmerica> #xubuntu-offtopic
<Taylr0x> Many thanks SonikkuAmerica
<Taylr0x> Is there any way to get the rubbish bin shortcut onto the panel at the bottom of the desktop?
<SonikkuAmerica> Taylr0x: It's not there already?
<Taylr0x> Ignore me. Found it. Asked the question before I'd actually looked (as I'm sure most beginners do stupidly).
<Taylr0x> SonikkuAmerica, no it wasn't. It was only on my desktop as a shortcut. Not on my panel.
<Taylr0x> Slowly but surely learning my way around this =)
<SonikkuAmerica> OK, you add it the same way you add other Xfce panel items.
<Taylr0x> First time I've used Xfce you see.
<SonikkuAmerica> Right click the Panel > Panel... > Add Items
<SonikkuAmerica> *Add New Items
<yeik> I don't like the way XFCE has been doing the default layout lately. I always move the bottom bar to the left, add another bar for my tasks, and make the top bar my menu bar.
<Taylr0x> yeik, it does take some getting used to doesn't it.
<SonikkuAmerica> I've been debating whether or not to install GNOME (at least Panel) in Studio
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh, what the heck...
<Taylr0x> hehe =)
<Taylr0x> Quick question for you. How do you create shortcuts on the panels for things such as 'file system', which I already have on my desktop but not my panel.
<Taylr0x> And I take it I can't remove the bin, file system and home icons that are on there by default?
<recon_lap> no, wet windy and cold :)
<g16> Panel > Add Items > An item is called folder menu or something like that
<g16> You can remove the icons from the desktop via the desktop settings, accessible via the settings manager
<yeik> Taylr0x, beautiful thing is, i can change it any time and any way I want! so it doesn't bother me except with fresh installs.
<Taylr0x> Brilliant thank you g16.
<Taylr0x> SonikkuAmerica, installed Gnome?
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah.
<SonikkuAmerica> Going back. Can't take Xfce any longer.
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | WARNING
<ubottu> WARNING: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Malinuss> can't wait to see any speed improvments on xubuntu, compared to win 7 starter edition
<Taylr0x> What are the commands to update again?
<Malinuss> sudo apt-get update/upgrade and dis-udpdate, I think ;D
<torax> depends on what you want to update
<Malinuss> yeik, I tried using diskmgmt, I have a hdd with 172gb free space (220gb total), I can only shrink it by 12gb! Is there anything I can do to be abel to shrink it more, in order to be abel to install xubuntu?
<yeik> Malinuss, I would suggest seeing if your hard drive needs a defrag. if it tells you that you have 172 gb free and it isn't letting you shrink it past 12gb there must be files located near the end of the partition or  something else going on with it.
<Malinuss> yeah I tried defragmenting it, didn't seems to help, also it would suprise me, because in windows 7 defragments hdd's automatically once a week, so it shouldn't really be a problem...
<recon_lap> Malinuss: you sure you did not mis-read the setting when trying to shrink ?
<Malinuss> recon_lap, yep, just shrinked it by the 12gb. now I have 12GB free, and 4gb allocated, and the ~200gb windows partition. Any way to add the 12gb free and the 4gb allocated to eachother?
<recon_lap> Malinuss: what are you using to shrink the drive?
<Malinuss> I try to defragment it again, and hope for the best (trying to shrink it again, and it told me I could shrink it by 0 mb).... I'm using the windows tool recon_lap
<Malinuss> recon_lap, I want to shrink it, so I can install xubuntu
<yeik> Malinuss, so if you open my computer the c: drive says 172 gb free?
<Malinuss> yes
<Malinuss> well now 12gb less
<recon_lap> Malinuss: I'd suggest you get a live cd or usb with gparted and use that. and I think the installer will do it automatically. but back up data
<yeik> and in disk management, it says like 80% free?
<Malinuss> yeik, yes
<yeik> recon_lap, i suggested using disk management because it will have less chance to corrupt data while shrinking partitions
<Malinuss> and yeah I already backed up everything important
<yeik> Malinuss, go ahead and boot up the usb and try an install
<recon_lap> yeik: I like gparted(it works) and dislike MS software.
<Malinuss> yeik, so I shouldn't make a partition out of the free space first?
<Malinuss> yeik, also yeah I do that, I just run defrag one more time, just to be sure
<recon_lap> Malinuss: the xubuntu installer give you access to a partition manager
<Malinuss> I see. I'll try that
<yeik> recon_lap, last time i booted gparted live cd, it didn't recognize the drive partitioning of a windows server. had to use a windows box to work on the partition.
<Guest11525> ToZ, thanks :)
<recon_lap> yeik: probably some sort of RAID
<Malinuss> does it matter on which pc I've made the usb-boot?
<Malinuss> or should I make it on the computer I want to use it on?
<amiu> it doesnt matter
#xubuntu 2014-02-03
<Anonymouse_> thanks
<casual_boot> I see badram is added to /boot/grub/grub.cfg. is this OK if I want to take out 2 128MB regions? :: badram 0x10000000,0xf7000000,0x30000000,0xf7000000 :: ?
<casual_boot> 	0xf7000000 supposed to be binary mask between 0x10000000 and +128MiB (0x18000000)
<casual_boot> If I understood it corectly: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BadRAM#BADRAM_setting_in_Grub2
<casual_boot> is badram setting in GRUB2, supposed to show less RAM to system after reboot?
<xubuntu259> how do i turn off the dynamic wallpaper in xubuntu13.10? i can do it fine in ubuntu, but i cant find the way to set it
<xubuntu259> how do i turn off the dynamic wallpaper in xubuntu13.10? i can do it fine in ubuntu, but i cant find the way to set it
<MAX13> Hello, I'm getting this error trying to install Xubuntu (12.04, 12.10, 13.04, 13.10):  (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system. I've scoured the net for a solution for 2 nights now, nothing has worked! Can anyone lend a hand?
<MAX13> I'm installing from USB, I tried a DVD and got a different error: could not read from /dev/sda
* pratchett.freenode.net changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Xubuntu support | Xubuntu 13.10 is out! Download from http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | No one around? See the complete support methods list at http://xubuntu.org/help | Offtopic: #xubuntu-offtopic
<xubuntu162> HOLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<xubuntu162> :D
<xubuntu162> can anybody help me????
<xubuntu162> hola hola
<xubuntu162> does anybody read me??
<knome> !anybody | xubuntu162
<xubuntu162> i feel aloneeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<knome> humm
<knome> xubuntu162, please calm down.
<xubuntu162> ohhhhhhh thank you
<knome> xubuntu162, why not ask your real question and see if anybody can answer that?
<xubuntu162> ah alright... mi question is this: pm-hibernate hibernates fine... but when i try to resume, it gets stuck trying to wake up.. in a black screen
<xubuntu162> i've been throuth all ubuntu and askubuntu forums doing what i found there but no success so far...
<xubuntu162> so... can somebody help me? i would reaaaaly appretiate some help :/
<knome> xubuntu162, still, calm down. maybe nobody knows the answer.
<xubuntu162> ok thank you bro. sorry for my euphoria
<Aster1985> Hi there... I'v got a problem..I can't scan the WiFi on Xubuntu 13:10 ...
<Waraqa> Hi, Can I ask question regarding Xubuntu 14.04?
<Waraqa> I've just installed Xubuntu 14.04 alpha2 and chosen to replace Linux Mint 16 but it has removed  everything and converted the partition table to GPT
<wgetout> Hey all. I just tried to add a second monitor to my Xubuntu settings and it completely broke X. I can still log in as a guest user, however. Does anyone know how I could restore my user's default display settings?
<theo__> hi! i'm new and my english is no good. i need help!!!!! i have installed xubuntu (13.10) on a old netbook but the internet key not work. the internet key is an onda mt8205 (4G).
<theo__> the same internet key work regolary on other computer with ubuntu 12.10
<theo__> .....
<xubuntu038> hi. is there any way install xubuntu via internet like i can do with standard version of ubuntu?
<xubuntu038> nvm
<xubuntu038> i need to learn how to read and search :)
<cubed_root> do you guys use slash-quit or slash-leave before you quit your irc client?
<starrats> slash quit
<starrats> cubed_root ^^^^^
<cubed_root> thanks starrats
<starrats> u r welcomed
<xubuntu986> hello
<xubuntu986> i need help with installing xubuntu
<xubuntu986> can anyone help me
<xubuntu986> please
<xubuntu986> cmon
<flux242> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<Dr_No> xfce terminal emulator should be ported to windows
<Dr_No> is there something similar in windows?
<bazhang> try asking in ##windows
<mec> is freenode IRC down?
<Unit193> Not right now.
<Sysi> you tell, you just joined a channel on freenode
<mec> odd, I can't connect to it using my normal setup? it connects and hangs, I am connected through the ubuntu server
<Sysi> what address are you connecting to? try chat.freenode.net
<mec> I normal connect to holmes.freenode.net , I tried a few other server but none worked.
<recon_lap> hmm, chat.freenode.net worked
<Sysi> well it's supposed to throw you to whatever works
<fzninuse> Hi there, I'm having issues with the Fn Keys on my Laptop (Xubuntu 13.10). Every Fn Key is working except the brightness keys
<recon_lap> fzninuse: I had to install a brightness pluging to adjust my brightness , and it still never remembers the setting after a reboot
<recon_lap> fzninuse: and I vaguely remember setting up some command to get my function keys to work
<fzninuse> I wouldn't mind if I need to adjust it after every reboot..
<fzninuse> which plugin was it?
<recon_lap> fzninuse: the brightness plugin :)
<fzninuse> :D
<recon_lap> fzninuse: I've been refreshing my memory, this has something to do with you video card.
<recon_lap> fzninuse: this looks promising http://askubuntu.com/questions/332657/cannot-change-brightness-setting-using-function-buttons-or-using-the-brightness/332672#332672
<fzninuse> ok.. i'll try that.. thanks!
<recon_lap> fzninuse: yep, i got that in my config "acpi_backlight=vendor"
#xubuntu 2014-02-04
<xubuntu179> hello
<xubuntu179> is there anybody in there
<xubuntu179> nooby dooby do
<xubuntu179> noob noob noob
<xubuntu179> nooby dooby do
<pleia2> xubuntu179: this is a support channel, folks reply when there are questions to answer :)
<holstein> xubuntu179: just ask.. please use the #xubuntu-offtopic for chat
<xubuntu179> oh...sorry
<xubuntu179> obviously new to xubuntu...
<xubuntu179> looking for sysinfo or in Gates parlance...My Computer
<holstein> xubuntu179: what information are you looking for?
<xubuntu179> system info...RAM...CPU....Disk Space
<xubuntu179> version number kernal number
<xubuntu179> simple stuff
<bekks> xubuntu179: free -m; cat /proc/cpuinfo; df -h; uname -a
<xubuntu179> ...good...good...thanks....
<Unit193> lshw, inxi, lshw-gtk, some random gnome package they've likely renamed.
<holstein> xubuntu179: the file manager should show disk space.. in a terminal, you can use "free -m" for the memory.. the kernel "uname -a".. or, any package manager you would like to use
<xubuntu179> just tried sudo apt-get install sysinfo worked too
<xubuntu179> ...gr8....thanks team!!
<xubuntu179> So....how do u pronounce Xubuntu?
<xubuntu179> Linux Mint was easy to say
<holstein> zubuntu is how i say it
<holstein> zoo.. but, you can say "x-ubuntu"
<xubuntu179> bootrosh bootrosh buntu
<xubuntu179> zoo feels right
<xubuntu179> restarting gang...thanks for the help!
<genii> holstein: I prefer the zoo-buntu pronunciation... if you say x-ubuntu then it's sort of like "Ok, it's ex-ubuntu" sense
<holstein> sure.. but it *is* XFCE
<Unit193> I say "ex-ubuntu", one of the few that says it "wrong" :P
<holstein> in the "XFCE-ubuntu" sense, "exubuntu" is more logical.. but, i just say "zoobuntu", and i dont think anyone really minds which
 * genii ponders elle-ubuntu and 'kay-ubuntu
<stormsight> hello, i found something a bit frustrating and wanted to know the reason behind this:
<stormsight> on xubuntu 13.10 there is no way to format a usb drive and no program installed by default that can do it, why is this?
<holstein> stormsight: the command line can.. would you like to make a feature request then?
<stormsight> yes id like that, i just upgraded from ubuntu 10.04 there was a simple option right clicking the drive, now its gone and i had to install "Disks" to do it
<holstein> stormsight: thats changing many things, though.. ubuntu 10.04 wasnt running xfce, correct?
<holstein> stormsight: i use gparted
<stormsight> it wasnt, but i mean since then for some reason this feature has been gone from following ubuntu releases and xubuntu ones too
<holstein> i think the idea is, if you need/want to format a stick, you'll know how, or figure it out.. also, folks typically try and not format them
<stormsight> its not practical for me, i use an old laptop xubuntu is great on it, but i try to keep it as skinny as possible its can't handle much
<holstein> stormsight: whats not practical?
<stormsight> having to download a program just to being able to format a stick or teaching the owner of this laptop doing that via command line
<holstein> its not like usb stick support has been removed.. and, its also easy to add a tool if one wants
<stormsight> is there a work around that would put back the 'format' in the context menu?
<holstein> you shouldnt need to format a stick.. just remove the data, and show that new user how to do that in the filemanager.. if you want a tool, i find gparted to be handy
<holstein> stormsight: nautilus is not in xubuntu
<stormsight> tools like disks or gparted can do damage if handled improperly, thats what worries me, id like something simple that comes with the system
<holstein> stormsight: those tools can, and i think thats why they are not in right click menus anymore
<holstein> stormsight: nothing gUI comes with xubuntu right now AFAIK.. so, if you are implementing 13.10 for a new user right now, you are looking at adding something
<stormsight> yes i added disks
<holstein> a featuer request like that would be for 14.10, since 14.04 is in freeze AFAIK
<holstein> stormsight: so, you have a solution for the new user?
<stormsight> sort of, but i like this distribution, would love something better in the future
<holstein> stormsight: 'better' is a matter of opinion and use case. i actually consider the current setup better, but, you are welcome to request what you like. i would start with an email to the user list, then the dev list
<holstein> its near impossible for any distro to please everyone out-of-the-box, though.. you may want to think about just adding something in for your needs
<knome> holstein, incorrect... it *is* impossible :)
<Unit193> knome: No, have 3 users and there's a chance you may be able to...
<knome> no way! :P
<holstein> hehe
<knome> have one user (yourself) and you're still unable to
<Unit193> Gee thanks, know me too well.
<stormsight> i will see if some one agrees with me
<holstein> stormsight: its fine that you want that feature.. its not about getting anyone to agree.. you can, and are welcome to be the only one, and you can have exactly what you want
<holstein> i think the issue is going to be, if its a deal-breaker for you that you get right-click format options in thunar by default
<poeticrpm> can anyone in here tell me what gtk3 property changes the color of links? I am using xfce-dusk and the links are a dark blue that is very hard to read. I have tried changing define-color link_color and it makes no difference.
<poeticrpm> Go to thunar---> About and look at the URL link to thunar- THAT is what im trying to change. Of course, that same property causes many other visibility problems and no manner of changing color properties seems to fix it
<Unit193> I can't tell you what property it is, but thunar is gtk2.
<poeticrpm> hmmmm... I figured they had changed it by now. I suppose perhaps all the apps giving me this issue are using gtk2 properties..
<poeticrpm> thats cool.. makes more sense than not having any results.
<ball> Is there some way to fix a hosed package system or should I just backup and reinstall?
<cfhowlett_> ball, reinstall
<ball> cfhowlett_: Thanks
<ball> I'll get that backup going then.
<cfhowlett_> ball, good luck
<poeticrpm> cfhowlett_, ??? This is linux dude. Theres a way
<poeticrpm> ball: whats wrong?
<cfhowlett_> poeticrpm, post the fix!  I'm happy to be wrong.
<ball> poeticrpm: Give me a moment, I'll paste an example error message.
<poeticrpm> cfhowlett_, I dont even know what the problem is.. but since he didnt post any particulars as to his problem, I dont feel saying reinstall automatically is the linux way
<ball> I should probably pastebin it.
<poeticrpm> ball: ok. What caused your issue?
<cfhowlett_> poeticrpm, his package system is scrambled ...
<poeticrpm> ball: yes, please do..
<poeticrpm> scrambled? By package system you mean APT? Did he try a dist upgrade?
<ball> http://www.pastebin.ca/2623292
<poeticrpm> ball:
<poeticrpm> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<poeticrpm> then run:
<poeticrpm> sudo apt-get update
<cfhowlett_> ball, I am so ashamed for giving such bad advice.  mea culpa.  thanks poeticrpm
 * ball tries it
<poeticrpm> cfhowlett_, well, lets see if it works first. Ball?
<poeticrpm> ball: what happened?
<ball> It's doing a thing (fetching a directory of packages?)
<poeticrpm> sweet... that means it will prolly work
 * ball nods
<ball> Thanks!
<poeticrpm> let me know when its done and we'll run a few commands to make sure everything is straight
<ball> We're having to use my daughter's dual-core Atom desktop as our primary PC at present.
<poeticrpm> theres still a few things we should do quick ball.. BTW, what lead to this happening?
<ball> My wife's quad-core box failed.
<poeticrpm> ouch
<poeticrpm> hard to take that speed hit
<ball> poeticrpm: I've been impressed at how well this holds up with Xubuntu on it.
<ball> ...also impressed that my wife has learned how to use Xubuntu.
<poeticrpm> ball: yeah, xfce is pretty good overall. If you need even faster---> Openbox. But, its not "windows-like" so your wife would have a tougher time. A lot more config involved too. XFCE is pretty sweet
<poeticrpm> ball: im thinking it should have completed by now, so if it didnt, is it stuck on a URL or what?
<ball> It just finished.
<ball> "Reading package lists... Done"
<poeticrpm> awesome.. what were you doing that ended up resulting in this issue?
<poeticrpm> was it an upgrade or something?
<ball> poeticrpm: I have no idea. It has been like this for a while.
<poeticrpm> ok, try this:
<poeticrpm> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<poeticrpm> sudo apt-get install -f
<poeticrpm> sudo apt-get clean
<ball> I use Blackbox quite a lot. I seem to remember that Openbox is a derivative of that.
<poeticrpm> sudo apt-get upgrade (NOTE: if its been awhile, this will take awhile... This is upgrading everything on the system...)
<poeticrpm> Yeah, blackbox is even lighter. Openbox has some more features, but overall they should feel similar
<ball> Will that upgrade the OS, the packages or both?
<poeticrpm> ball: the upgrade will essentially download and upgrade all SECURITY upgrades made available. There are a few exceptions: firefox might actually have a version upgrade for instance. For the most part, Xubuntu is frozen at release- you wont get any new packages until you do a distro upgrade
<poeticrpm> all the "updates" you get are updates to address security or stability issues
<ball> poeticrpm: That sounds ideal, thanks.
<poeticrpm> therefor, updates shouldnt cause you problems. However, when you dist-upgrade... EVERYTHING changes and crap can break. Usually you can fix it
<ball> (and thanks for unhosing our PC!)
<poeticrpm> ball: so did the above commands work? can you use apt to install something and see if it works?
<ball> Yes. I just did.
<poeticrpm> ball: sweet. Glad it worked, gotta get back to work
<ball> I fetched rtorrent, which I'm going to use to fetch a BSD ISO image for my own PC.
<ball> ...if that doesn't work I'm going to wipe it and install Xubuntu
<ball> :-)
<poeticrpm> ball: sweet- never tried BSD, but have always wanted to. Good luck and later
<ball> poeticrpm and cfhowlett_ Thanks for your help.
<poeticrpm> np
<cfhowlett_> heh - he said I "helped" ---
<ball> poeticrpm: I've been using it for years. Linux is a bit newfangled to me. ;-)
<ball> cfhowlett_: Hey, you tried.
<cfhowlett_> ball, glad you got your box right.
<cubed_root> does ubuntu software center crash on you guys alot?
<cfhowlett_> !anyone|cubed_root,
<ubottu> cubed_root,: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<cubed_root> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors.
<xubuntu855> I'm confused how to update to the latest version of xubuntu. I got a popup on startup saying my version was no longer supported but I couldn't click the upgrade button. I tried restarting and the popup did not reappear. The only instructions I found via google were for vanilla Ubuntu with the update manager, but it's not in the applications menu. How do I upgrade? I'm comforable with the shell.
<cfhowlett_> xubuntu855, lsb_release -a   will tell us the version
<xubuntu855> xand@xandxub:~$ lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 13.04 Release:	13.04 Codename:	raring
<cfhowlett_> !raring|xubuntu855, end of support
<ubottu> xubuntu855, end of support: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu.  Supported ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<cfhowlett_> xubuntu855, ask in #ubuntu how to upgrade an EOL version -
<xubuntu855> cfhowlett_, thanks
<Hund> How do I use one wallpaper on all my monitors on xfce these days?
<euryale> Hi guys!
<euryale> new Xubuntu user here :)
<euryale> Any of you knows how to fix the workspace switcher?? It's only 'one' since i have installed compiz, reverting back to xfwm4 fixes this but, i want to use compiz.
<ochosi> euryale: i don't think you can really fix that, because then compiz manages the workspaces
<ochosi> maybe there's another plugin, anyway i wouldn't know as i don't use compiz
<euryale> hmmm is there a switcher by compiz?
<xubuntu968> oh my fucking god
<xubuntu968> my penis is so big
<Unit193> !guidelines | xubuntu968
<ubottu> xubuntu968: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Unit193> That's clearly not acceptable in any ubuntu channels.
 * Poisoned_Dragon facepalms.
<xubuntu755> hello, I am giulio. I have a problem with the sound.. i installed yesterday xubuntu but the sounds comes out strnge.. distorted.. the songs are played faster.. i am new with xubuntu.. I tried many things yesterday but nothing worked..
<xubuntu755> somebody can help?
<knome> !patience | xubuntu755
<ubottu> xubuntu755: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<xubuntu755> thanks!!!!
<xubuntu755> hello, I am giulio. I have a problem with the sound.. i installed yesterday xubuntu but the sounds comes out strnge.. distorted.. the songs are played faster.. i am new with xubuntu.. I tried many things yesterday but nothing worked..
<knome> xubuntu755, did you read the message?
<xubuntu755> yes thanks
<knome> xubuntu755, it said "please don't repeat your question quickly"
<xubuntu755> iaaaaaahhhh!!!! understood the opposite...
<knome> xubuntu755, is italian your native language?
<xubuntu755> yes
<knome> !it | xubuntu755, you can try the italian channel:
<ubottu> xubuntu755, you can try the italian channel:: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu755> thanks guys
<euryale> alt+tab doesn't work in xubuntu with compiz installed.
<brainwash_> euryale: you have to configure compiz to enable window switching via alt-tab
<euryale> brainwash_, yes i did that, but everytime i did that moments later it will be disabled again.
<euryale> sorry for wrong grammar.
<brainwash_> maybe the guys in #compiz or #ubuntu know how to fix that
<limbani> hello I have installed xubuntu yesterday and i have problem with the audio
<euryale> limbani, i have searched for that too, and i'm glad it's fix.
<euryale> brainwash_, i'll check the channel :D
<limbani> thanks euryale!!!
<euryale> :D
<limbani> euryale, how did u do it?
<euryale> limbani, wait im still looking at my search history i 4got to jot it down lol :D
<euryale> limbani, here you go: http://xubuntugeek.blogspot.com/2013/12/solved-xubuntu-1310-sound-indicator.html
<limbani> ah sorry!!!:) did not get it.. i am new here..
<euryale> i am too :D
<limbani> thank you my friend!!!
<euryale> lol you have to try it first, but it worked for me, i hope it will help u too.
<brainwash_> euryale: this problem is officially fixed, so no need to use a PPA or workaround anymore
<limbani> euryale, but did u have problem just with the indicator or also with the sound?
<euryale> no the indicator only, but u can access the volume control in the menu>multimedia> pulseaudio volume control
<euryale> brainwash_, sorry i am also new, i haven't updated xubuntu since installing it 1 1/2 days ago.
<brainwash_> euryale: but installing the latest updates is usually the first thing everyone does after the installation :)
<brainwash_> especially to grab all the security related updates
<euryale> lol yes, i was afraid of the 300mb+ update size, but i will definitely update the system. i haven't thought a fix will be in the update, my bad :|
<brainwash_> don't worry, but everyone here expects that the person seeking for help has an up-to-date system
<euryale> :)
<euryale> brainwash_, is it ok to install emerald in gala, sorry for asking unrelated thing but i thought u might know.
<brainwash_> euryale: emerald? gala?
<euryale> yes
<Golynx> hi i enabled the Indicator plugin in xubuntu's top panel, to make the volume work. Now my network icon dropdown menu have no "Disconnect" option
<brainwash_> Golynx: wasn't the indicator plugin enabled by default?
<Golynx> it only has "Enable Networking" and "Edit Connections" options in that dropdown menu. How can i disconnect my internet now ?
<Golynx> brainwash_ : yes , but not enabled to show in the top panel
<brainwash_> does the menu show your active wireless connection?
<Golynx> should i just reboot with the internet still active and see if that "Disconnect" option comes back ?
<Golynx> No it does'nt
<brainwash_> worth a try, or simply restarting the network manager service could be enough
<Golynx> hmm ok, do you know the command for that ?
<brainwash_> try "sudo restart network-manager"
<Golynx_> brainwash_ it worked thanks
<brainwash_> great :)
<Golynx_> i didnt know network manager was a service hehe
<xubuntu246> hello, can some one help me?
<elfy> no idea yet - ask the question and if someone can then they will
<xubuntu246> I have xubuntu installed but can not find my internet card.
<xubuntu246> i have a sweex lw142 nitro
<xubuntu246> some one?
<elfy> !patience | xubuntu246
<ubottu> xubuntu246: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<xubuntu246> oke thanks
<kRush> any ideas why /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/stats/time_in_state would be all zero but total_trans is counting? as far as I understand it's controlled by the same kernel option
<xubuntu246> I have xubuntu installed but can not find my internet card. I have a sweex lw142 nitro. can some one help me?
<euryale> will installing gnome in xubuntu 13.10 break the system??
<xubuntu246> someone who wants to help me. can not find anything at https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<elfy> xubuntu246: people that can answer you will - there's no need to repeat this often
<elfy> euryale: what do you mean by 'installing gnome' exactly
<xubuntu246> I understand
<euryale> be able to switch from xfce to gnome desktop.
<xubuntu246> otherwise it would have been a pay system
<euryale> cause im having bugs with compiz installed in xfce, so i thought installing gnome would be compatible.
<elfy> euryale: do you mean something like gnome-desktop?
<euryale> yes.
<elfy> then I doubt it - but I can't be sure
<euryale> it's almost done with the installation i hope it ok and nothing breaks :)
<elfy> you might end up with a bunch of duplicate menu entries/apps that do the same
<euryale> ok it's finish, do i need to remove or just logout??
<elfy> remove?
<euryale> i mean reboot lol haha.
<elfy> possibly - I would in that case
<euryale> ok. brb
<euryale> thanks :)
<euryale> xubuntu246, hmmm successfully here in gnome.
<xubuntu246> ?
<euryale> gnome desktop i mean
<elfy> personally I'd not call it a success - but glad you're sorted out :)
<xubuntu246> I do not know how that's going to help me
<euryale> but the thing is.. it looks ugly :p no offense to gnome users.
<euryale> maybe switching to gnome classic..
<euryale> brb again..
<elfy> xubuntu246: more than you are in here looking for help
<xubuntu246> euryale was talking to me so i got confuses
<elfy> oh yea
<elfy> xubuntu246: I've not been able to find anything about that card of yours, did it work in the live usb or whatever you installed from?
<xubuntu246> it wasnt working on the usb and after the install it was not working
<elfy> right
<euryale> xubuntu246, oh my, it was horrible! that interface ughh.
<xubuntu246> elfy which internet card would you recommend me if I'm going to buy a new one (this is still a bad card)
<elfy> absolutely no Idea I'm afraid
<xubuntu246> shit
<xubuntu246> perhaps a quicker solution
<xubuntu246> The card must be compatible
<elfy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<xubuntu246> elfy thanks this will do the job 4 me
<xubuntu246> i just buy a new one
<elfy> welcome
<euryale> i have a problem, i already remove gnome desktop in xubuntu, but still it's taking over xfwm4. why is that? i rebooted the sytem but still nothing happened.
<holstein> euryale: gnome doesnt ship with xubuntu.. did you install it?
<euryale> yeah i wanted to try gnome and installed it in xubuntu.
<holstein> euryale: how? how did you remove it? when you say "nothing is happening", what in fact *is* happening?
<euryale> i removed it via software center and not in terminal. what i mean was unstalling gnome-desktop nothing happened its still there.
<euryale> holstein, i'll be back, i will reboot the system.
<euryale> holstein, im back :)
<euryale> obviously gnome is still in xubuntu, i don't know y it wasn't remove.
<holstein> euryale: what are you trying to remove? what exactly is happening?
<Golynx> it almost sounds like the time i chmoded the root directory recursivly by accident and lost access to everything. Had to do a backup and reinstalled xubuntu to get the default  system settings back.
<euryale> holstein, i did this line: sudo apt-get autoremove gnome-shell -y
<euryale> it's currently removing gnome. i don't know why software center didn't remove it.
<KnightSirThom> xorg crashed with SIGABRT    executable path /usr/bin/xorg   package  xserver-xorg-core 211.14.3-3 ubuntu2         what can I do to fix this reccurring problem?
<brainwash> KnightSirThom: did you let apport send the report to launchpad?
<chunhao> hey guys, new to linux here. my wallpaper is distorted after every boot, any idea?
<brainwash> chunhao: login screen or actual session background?
<chunhao> the wallpaper on dekstop
<brainwash> does running "xfdesktop --reload" help?
<xubuntu411> buonasera a tutti
<brainwash> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<chunhao> not sure for now, changing to another wallpaper will make it normal, but after a reboot it is distorted again
<xubuntu411> qualcuno sa dirmi quali tipi di processori supporta xubuntu?
<xubuntu411> spero qualcuno risponde :=)
<Pici> !it
<Pici> er, oops
<brainwash> chunhao: that's strange, I suggest that you file a bug report on launchpad
<brainwash> could be hardware/driver related
<brainwash> simply run "ubuntu-bug xfdesktop4"
<chunhao> i thought it is somewhat related to driver, but i checked the additional driver section insetting and there is no available driver
<chunhao> report sent
<chunhao> i have another problem, when select the default browser to chrome form chrome itself, it wont stick after something that require me to choose which browser to use pop up
<brainwash> chunhao: did to verify that chrome is set as default in the settings manager? settings manager > preferred applications
<brainwash> did you
<chunhao> when i set chrome to be default browser from the preferred application, chrome says it is not the default on when i launch it, and when i set it as default on from chrome itself, the one i set in preferred application gets reset
<brainwash> chrome's way to set the default browser might not work properly (for all cases)
<brainwash> this link might be helpful http://askubuntu.com/questions/143221/how-to-set-up-google-chrome-as-default-browser-in-xubuntu
<chunhao> thank you very much, now my last question for today, does the latest version of youtube-dl working for you, i cant get it to download a video
<brainwash> chunhao: youtube-dl gets updated quite often, but the package in 13.10 might be outdated
<brainwash> you could download the latest version from the official site
<brainwash> it's just a python script after all
<chunhao> i updated it to the latest version, hmm its ok, have to go now, i will try solve it tomorrow, happy to talk to you :)
<brainwash_> chunhao: and regarding your xfdesktop4, you should add details about your hardware to the report
<brainwash> see http://rg3.github.io/youtube-dl/download.html
<brainwash_> especially graphics card and driver in use
<ezrhino> Hello. Even after disabling update manager from startup, it still runs . How can i make it on demand only?
<brainwash_> ezrhino: disable it via settings manager > software & updates > updates (tab)
<ezrhino> ty i will try now
<ezrhino> there is no software and updates, updates
<brainwash_> "software sources" maybe?
<ezrhino> no
<ezrhino> sessions ans startup?
<ezrhino> where i disabled it first time
<Golynx> ezrhino: try sudo update-manager
<ezrhino> okay it opened
<ezrhino> then closes very quickly
<brainwash_> should be "software-properties-gtk"
<ezrhino> okay i have it opened
<Golynx> oh xfce-desktop is different :/
<ezrhino> im in software sources and  if i turn off auto check, it still launches but it wont check when it does. I dont want it to even launch
<ezrhino> under "update" tab
<brainwash_> that's odd
<ezrhino> very
<ezrhino> was never an issue before
<brainwash_> are there pending updates?
<brainwash_> and what exactly launches?
<brainwash_> the confirm dialog which tells the user that everything is up-to-date? :)
<ezrhino> the actualy update manager lauches at boot and checks for updates
<ezrhino> actual*
<ezrhino> sometimes it finds, sometimes it doenst
<elfy> I'd try - setting the updates to not checking, disable in startup apps - and then clear saved sessions
<Golynx> ezrhino: if you can check this file if all the numbers show "0" then updates should be off /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic
<ezrhino> checking
<elfy> if it's that annoying - remove it - it won't show up then
<ezrhino> 1,1,0,1
<Golynx> yes its still on
<ezrhino> all i want is for update manager to only launch when i want to check
<Golynx> mine is always 0,0,0,0
<ezrhino> cant open file to write
<Golynx> you can sudo nano /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic and change those values to "0"
<ezrhino> k
<ezrhino> how do i tell it to save?
<brainwash_> ctrl + x
<Delan82> Lubuntu and Xubuntu. Which system is more lightweight today and better for not new netbook?
<ezrhino> seems like it created more in apt.conf.d
<brainwash_> Delan82: lubuntu is more lightweight
<Delan82> You sure?
<elfy> yes
<ezrhino> now i have 10periodi,10periodic.save and 10periodic.save.1
<Delan82> Xubuntu will slow work here ? :(
<Delan82> KDE Gnome Unity all very slow
<brainwash_> you can boot the live cd and test it
<Golynx> ezrhino: the one with the changes in is the right one
<ezrhino> will it access it? or do i need to delte the olds?
<ezrhino> which i cant seem to do
<Golynx> make sure its named 10periodic
<ezrhino> k
<Golynx> sudo thunar
<ezrhino> rename is grayed out
<ezrhino> ty
<knome> Golynx, gksudo for graphical applications
<knome> ezrhino, be careful with a root-access thunar.
<Delan82> i cant test
<Delan82> i can only install
<knome> Delan82, how much RAM do you have?
<Delan82> 1 gb
<ezrhino> ty, thunar worked. i will reboot and try
<ezrhino> i was careful :)
<knome> Delan82, xubuntu should be able to run with that, but if you want maximum speed, i would go for lubuntu.
<ezrhino> thunar is handy tool to know, ty
<Delan82> And Ubuntu + Fluxbox - trash?
<knome> Delan82, with 1GB, you might or might not think xubuntu is "smooth" (and it's not all about the RAM either)
<ezrhino> same problem. Update manager launches at startup but says i must manually check
<ezrhino> I dont want it to even launch
<Golynx> Does /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic  still have the values ?
<ezrhino> no all 0
<Golynx> hmm
<Golynx> must be a bug somewhere
<ezrhino> ugh, just reared its head i guess. Anyway to like fix this and not have to reinstall os?
<knome> Delan82, no reason why that wouldn't work as well, but that probably involves much more configuration.
<nanotube> Delan82: fwiw, i have a dell mini 9 with 1gb ram running xubuntu - no problems. but as others say, best way is to try both. :)
<ezrhino> ill make an ubuntu forum post cause i cant stay now. ty to everyone that tried to help
<Golynx> yw
<Dan_D> Hi there, got a slight issue. On the 'start menu' (button at top left) there is a section called 'Other'. It contains launchers that lead to programs I have deleted. How do I get rid of them? They do not show up in the settings manager!
<Dan_D> And speaking of which, how do I generally delete launchers, not from the menu, but from the system generally, so they do not appear in things like the Open With application list when opening new file types?
<goly> hello guys! im still pretty new to linux and heard a lot of ubuntu/canonical bashing on the internet. some of it convern things that ubuntu does different than others, like mir instead of wayland, etc. how will this affect ubuntu-based distros, especially that closely realted like xubuntu?
<Unit193> We'll see, but Xfce upstream hasn't shown interest in Mir (or for that matter, I don't think wayland right now, too busy with gtk3/reallife.)  Some of the "problems" aren't there because Xubuntu simply isn't using Unity.
<goly> Unit193, ok, so this is not like ubuntu heads into it's own direction which forces other ubuntu-based distros to make same controversial decisions, because the "core" of ubuntu wont support the other options?
<Unit193> Mir/xmir was looked at last cycle, it wasn't ready so we didn't use it.  Some core changes are a bit of a lead/follow change, but Xubuntu is a community distro so may choose things differently.
<goly> Unit193, ok, so this is more less what i wanted to know as a newb. thanks :)
<jarnos> I can't connect to google (talk) account by Pidgin anymore.
<JamesA> anyone able to help with some install issues?
<holstein> JamesA: just ask
<JamesA> I'm unable to successfully boot 12.04 and/or 13.10 from a usb. I've done this plenty of times before with other distros
<JamesA> It usually hangs on the splash screen if i select try without installing. and if i try to just install it crashes due to some sort of sound card error
<holstein> JamesA: what is the constant? same USB stick? same hardware?
<JamesA> same hardware (Clevo W230ST), same usb
<holstein> JamesA: think of it a bit like a scientific experient.. since, i know both of those boot, you can assume that, best case, they *should* boot.. so, you can start with teh md5 sum
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holstein> then, the usb stick.. which, you can try on another machine to see
<holstein> so on.. til you figure out whats going on
<JamesA> I just did a fresh install of windows 8.1, and I am attempting to dual boot. I have successfully done this before with the latest version of openSUSE
<JamesA> not sure if that information helps at all
<holstein> JamesA: not really.. i mean, i can assure you on my hardware, i have installed both of those.. both suse and ubuntu
<holstein> JamesA: so, can the stick you made boot on other hardware?
<holstein> JamesA: is the md5 sum good for the iso you downloaded?
<JamesA> yes and yes
<holstein> JamesA: so, whats the issue? a black screen? an error?
<Unit193> If it's Win8, need 64bit because of UEFI.  You can edit the boot options removing  quiet splash  to see what's actually going on and where it hangs.
<JamesA> If i select "try without installing" on 13.10 it just hangs on the splash screen. 12.04 boots with no gui
<JamesA> 12.04 would be my preferred choice
<holstein> JamesA: you are using 64bit?
<JamesA> yes
<holstein> !nomodeset | JamesA is where i would start
<ubottu> JamesA is where i would start: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<JamesA> I read about that option a while ago, but I couldn't get to a stage where I could actually try it
<JamesA> I'll try again though
<JamesA> there was no option to press F6
<holstein> it think you will want to tap shift to show that menu
<JamesA> ah ok
<KnightSirThom> brainwash: yes I sent the report a few times
<brainwash_> KnightSirThom: your problem is xorg related, maybe someone will be able to help you if you actually link the bugreport(s)
<brainwash_> and also try asking in #xorg
#xubuntu 2014-02-05
<KnightSirThom> brainwash: i will try to find the bugreport, where is it stored?
<zack_> hay
<zack_> hello
<zack_> well if anyone is lisining i need help installing windows (any verson) on my comp. my os is xubuntu 13.04 and im new with it
<zack_> anyone
<knome> zack_, patience please
<zack_> ok
<knome> zack_, also, why not ask your question and see if people are able to help?
<zack_> i did
<knome> can you be a bit more specific
<knome> what kind of problem are you experiencing?
<zack_> i need help installing windows (any verson) on my comp. my os is xubuntu 13.04 and im new with it
<knome> and what is the problem?
<zack_> i know my way around windows os not so well with xubuntu 13.04
<knome> do you need help installing windows alongside xubuntu, and what kind or problem does that give you? or do you need help with using xubuntu?
<zack_> no problam just not good with os stuff
<zack_> or command prompt
<knome> okay... i'm unsure how i can help you
<knome> maybe you want to browse the documentation; http://docs.xubuntu.org/
<zack_> guide me thorugh the prosess of installing windows on my comp
<zack_> 01101000 01100101 01101100 01110000 00100000 01101101 01100101
<IdleOne> zack_: for help with windows you probably want to be asking in ##windows
<zack_> i need help installing windows on my current os xubuntu 13.04
<IdleOne> that isn't how it works
<IdleOne> unless you mean installing windows in a Virtual machine
<knome> (or emulating)
<zack_> 01100011 01100001 01101110 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01101000 01100101 01101100 01110000 00100000 01101101 01100101
<zack_> well i dont know anymore
 * not_found doesn't know either
<IdleOne> pretty sure most of us don't speak binary, please use English :)
<zack_> ok im sorry old habbits
<IdleOne> so yeah, figure out what it is exactly you are trying to do then let us know and maybe we can help guide you in the right direction
<zack_> it means can you help me
<IdleOne> Can't help you without knowing exactly what it is you need help with
<zack_> i need help installing windows on my dual core intell prosessor  gateway that curently has xubuntu 13.04 . thats where you come in telling me what disk,flash (etc) on my comp and what commands to type in
<knome> zack_, do you have other native language than binary?
<zack_> so can you help me ive spent my entire day talking in binary code to program comps but i cant put windows 7 on my comp
<zack_> endlish
<knome> this isn't the support channel for windows 7.
<zack_> some mandran + arabic
<zack_> i know that i want windows 7
<zack_> can someone tell knome what im trying to tell him
<not_found> zack_ do you want to remove Xubuntu and install Windows 7?
<zack_> yes
<not_found> do you have a Windows 7 DVD?
<zack_> no posably
<zack_> idk
<zack_> im 12
 * not_found stops feeding
<zack_> what
<IdleOne> alright, I think it is time to stop messing around now. We can't help you with Windows
<knome> zack_, ask ##windows if you need help installing windows. unless you have a xubuntu-related issue, this is not the place to ask for support.
<zack_> what ever
<starrats> you do what you got to do knome
<knome> yes sir
<not_found> :)
<fibz_> some peoples children...
<userbob2> I was installing virtualbox on xubuntu with apt-get. Just few days ago i notice (apt-get install virtualbox -v) that version of virtualbox is 3.2. When the latest version is 4.3.6 ? Why is that ?
<cfhowlett> userbob2, there are at least 2 versions of virtualbox - the one in the repos which may / may not be the very latest and the one you download from oracle .
<userbob2> i understand it can't be very latest, but that version in repos is very very old...
<userbob2> i dont know few years probably ...
<cfhowlett> userbob2, stuff enters the repos at different times.  for the very latest packages, run apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade     and that will usually pull the most recent versions from the available repos
<userbob2> upgrade vs dist-upgrade not the same ?
<userbob2> i doing apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade | userbob2
<ubottu> userbob2: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<userbob2> i know that
<userbob2> but it is difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade ?
<bazhang> yes
<bazhang> see above
<userbob2> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<userbob2> ok
<userbob2> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<bazhang> !info virtualbox
<userbob2> thanks i look at that
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.16-dfsg-3 (saucy), package size 13831 kB, installed size 50333 kB
<bazhang> Version 4.2.16  <----- userbob2
<userbob2> strange
<userbob2> i hope it not difference if i use my country mirrors for update :D ?
<bazhang> what mirror
<bazhang> what version of xubuntu are you on
<userbob2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6877579/
<bazhang> 13.10?
<userbob2> yes
<userbob2> not understand this
<userbob2> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu  ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to  ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in  ## multiverse WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu ## security team.
<bazhang>  ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED
<bazhang> understand that?
<userbob2> yes
<userbob2> where i can see xubuntu 13.10 sources.list file ?
<baizon> userbob2: /etc/apt/sources.list
<userbob2> my file is fucked up. i want to see original, not really understand what repositories i must to add
<Unit193> No swearing here.
<Unit193> It's generated on install, do you have a /etc/apt/sources.list.save ?
<userbob2> no i don't have that save file
<userbob2> nevermind, im RTFM
<bazhang> !rtfm | userbob2
<ubottu> userbob2: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<userbob2> :D
<userbob2> :D
<userbob2> whatever noobz ;)
<eitzei> Hi! How often programrepositories are updated in xubuntu?
<bazhang> eitzei, which version of xubuntu
<eitzei> bazhang: 13.04, why I ask is there is only "old" version of Eclipse.
<bazhang> which version did you need eitzei
<eitzei> Kepler, but I manage to install it already.
<bazhang> version number?
<eitzei> bazhanh,4.3
<bazhang> Version 3.8.1-4 is in the repos
<xubuntu466> Hello?
<mapps> hi xubuntu466
<xubuntu466> Hi. I'm having problems with installing Xubuntu on an old computer
<mapps> whats going wrong pal
<xubuntu466> I have made a key with Xubuntu 13.10 with "linux live usb creator".
<xubuntu466> I boot it from the computer
<mapps> yep
<xubuntu466> The screen says "automatic boot in 1,2,3,4,5 seconds"
<xubuntu466> and then a list appears, and it just stands like that
<mapps> ok
<mapps> press enter
<mapps> the list has options ya?
<xubuntu466> no it's just a kind of log
<xubuntu466> no options. nothing hapenes when i press the keyboard
<mapps> hm
<mapps> any chance of a bit more info of what this list says
<xubuntu466> There is a lot.
<mapps> hm
<mapps> any chance u can provide a link or image
<mapps> so i can see
<mapps> anything off google or whatever
<xubuntu466> Yes. just a sec
<xubuntu466> http://i.imgur.com/ZSRmjbV.jpg
<mapps> thanks
<mapps> sec
<xubuntu466> :9
<xubuntu466> *:)
<mapps> ahh ok so thats when its booting
<mapps> 2sec
<mapps> whats the las thing it says
<xubuntu466> yes, after i have selected the flash drive as the boot device
<mapps> yea
<xubuntu466> "...stepping: 04)"
<mapps> looking now:D
<xubuntu466> Find out anything? :) Thank you for helping.
<mapps> hey sorry im a bit stumped  it just stop at step04?
<xubuntu466> yes
<mapps> hmn#
<xubuntu466> can it be the cpu?
<xubuntu466> or the ram?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Well Stepping 04 is part of the description of the cpu.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I don't know if it's relevant to the problem.
<Poisoned_Dragon> You would have to know what's happening in that moment.
<xubuntu466> So. Any ideas of what I can do? Is there anything I can do in the BIOS to make it work? Or should i run another version of linux?
<Poisoned_Dragon> did you try booting with nomodeset?
<mapps> what about that noacpi? i remember i had to use that once
<Poisoned_Dragon> Is this a P4/Celeron Socket 478?
<Poisoned_Dragon> One option at a time.
<xubuntu466> How do i boot with nomodeset?
<Poisoned_Dragon> if you mix options now, you won't know what works and what doesn't.
<Poisoned_Dragon> is this a live session or a full install?
<xubuntu466> full install
<Poisoned_Dragon> when the computer first boots, hold shift after the bios posts.
<Poisoned_Dragon> You should be able to get the grub menu.
<Poisoned_Dragon> You can add and edit options there.
<xubuntu466> yes. there now
<mapps> yea
<mapps> after you can type them
<xubuntu466> Now i disabled acpi, and it looks like it's working. There is a blank screen with: "Xubuntu 13.10" and blinking dots beneath.
<xubuntu466> The dots are just blinking, and nothing happens
<xubuntu466> NOW IT WORKS!
<Unit193> \o/
<xubuntu466> Thank you for your help :)
<mapps> hey
<mapps> wait
<mapps> i said maybe it was noacpi :P
<mapps> ages back
<mapps> :P
<patteh_> lo all
<patteh_> i'm trying to make a launcher that will autoexecute an ssh-login command in terminal
<patteh_> which flag do I use before the shh command?
<patteh_> nm i worked it out :D
<chunhao> hey guys, how can i check the resolution of a video? its not shown in properties of the video
<Danilo_Xubuntu> Hi!
<Danilo_Xubuntu> is anybody in there?
<knome> !anybody | Danilo_Xubuntu
<ubottu> Danilo_Xubuntu: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Danilo_Xubuntu> uhm... my wifi doesn't workelp... i was just wonderin for some h
<Danilo_Xubuntu> *help
<knome> Danilo_Xubuntu, can you please give us some more details... what "doesn't work" exactly? which wifi device?
<starrats> not to bother but good morning knome
<karl_> hi all
<karl_> I am using xubuntu 13,04,  no more support so I have told it via software updater to upgrade me to 13.10  .   Is there a way to see if it is working?
<cfhowlett> karl_, see if WHAT is working?
<karl_> if the upgrade is working.  The 13.04 software updater  said it was no longer supported.  Asked me if I wanted to upgrade,  I clicked upgrade,  then it just went off and I do not know if it is working now
<cfhowlett> karl_, open a terminal and run lsb_release -a    that'll tell you the current version
<karl_> raring 13.04
<cfhowlett> !upgrade|karl_,
<ubottu> karl_,: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<karl_> upgrade does not seem to be supported anymore
<karl_> but xubuntu says it is, oh well
<cfhowlett> karl_, come to the #ubuntu channel and ask how to upgrade an end of life release.  I've never done and don't know how ...
<cfhowlett> karl_, or you could download the ISO and clean install - I'd recommend 12.04 as it's LTS and the new LTS drops in April.
<karl_> for reference  sudo do-release-upgrade     did the trick
<cfhowlett> karl_, I knew there was a trick to somewhere ...
<DGR> Hi guys. It appears HDMI output is broken in 13.10, has anyone found a workaround? (laptop)
<DGR> sorry. session timed out. I was asking if anyone has a workaround or fix for the broken HDMI output in 13.10? Thank you.
<baizon> DGR: how is it broken?
<baizon> it works for me
<DGR> When an HDMI cable is plugged in and I hit Fn+F7 I don't get the dialog to share my desktop anymore
<DGR> The kernel is seeing the HDMI device as always disconnected.
<DGR> And there is a LP bug filed for it but wondering if anyone solved this yet. Looks like a kernel regression.
<DGR> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1249705
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1249705 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "HDMI output not available in 13.10" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DGR> Yes
<DGR> Not just audio, but video too.
<DGR> xrandr:
<DGR> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1249705
<DGR> HDMI-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<Northern> Installing xubuntu on my amd athlon. Installation is taking way longer than Debian or Ubuntu/kuduntu. Is this normal?
<kRush> define way longer, I bet you can make debian install for quite a while.. but should be about the same as u/k
<dickatirc> there is tty output in classic xubuntu installer, so its possible to see where it get stucked
<peyam> hi
<peyam> The option "softwares & updates " is gone from setting manager
<peyam> how do I fix it
<brainwash> peyam: re-install software-properties-gtk
<peyam> thank brainwash  :)
<Dan_D> Hi there, got a slight issue. On the 'start menu' (button at top left) there is a section called 'Other'. It contains launchers that lead to programs I have deleted. How do I get rid of them? They do not show up in the settings manager!
<Dan_D> And speaking of which, how do I generally delete launchers, not from the menu, but from the system generally, so they do not appear in things like the Open With application list when opening new file types
<brainwash> 1) check  ~/.local/share/applications/
<brainwash> 2) delete the application
<Dan_D> How do I get to .local?
<brainwash> press ctrl + h
<Dan_D> Nothing changed, except hidden files became hidden again
<brainwash> so there is no .local folder in your home folder?
<Dan_D> Oh, in the home folder?
<brainwash> yes
<Dan_D> Got it
<brainwash> ~ means home folder
<Dan_D> So, delete all unwanted launchers?
<brainwash> the one you don't need anymore
<Dan_D> I can only see some
<Dan_D> All the ones I want to get rid of are not there
<Dan_D> Also, have to go to dinner now, be back soon
<brainwash> ok
<brainwash> Dan_D: you might also want to check /usr/share/applications/ which contains the system wide launchers (also the place to look if you don't actually want to delete any application -> question 2)
<Dan_D> Ah, back. Thanks brainwash!
<taza> Does Xubuntu 13.10 have Fake-PAE installer that doesn't require wizardry?
<taza> +a
<bekks> Whats "Fake-PAE"?
<taza> Uh, it's a long story. If you know the answer, you can understand the question.
<taza> tl;dr It's support for processors that have quirky feature support flags
<Dan_D> How do I open a .deb via command line, if even possible?
<bekks> Dan_D: Open it to do what?
<Dan_D> Make it install whatever program it is for
<Dan_D> Rather thn using the softa
<Dan_D> *software centre to open it
<bekks> apt-get install gimp     -- that would install gimp from commandline, e.g.
<Dan_D> Ok
<cloudbender> If I reinstall, will xubuntu detect my second monitor ?
<Pici> *sudo
<bekks> yeah, sudo apt-get...
<Dan_D> So sudo apt-get install name-of-.deb
<bekks> Dan_D: No. For installing a plain deb file, use sudo dpkg -i name.deb
<Dan_D> AH, ok, thanks!
<xubuntu597> how can i uninstall plugin icetea? i have removed to ubuntu software center
<bazhang> apt-cache search iced
<bazhang> icedtea-plugin
<bazhang> sudo apt-get remove packagename
<xubuntu597> does not work
<bazhang> what is the error
<xubuntu597> misses icetea
<cloudbender> Is there a way to tell xubuntu to detect a second monitor ?
<xubuntu597> web browser plugin to execute java applet
<cloudbender> No takers ?
<xubuntu597> Can not find the package packagename
<bazhang> you use the actual package name, not "packagename"
<knome> cloudbender, if you aren't afraid of command line, check 'xrandr -q'
<bazhang> in this case it's icedtea-plugin
<xubuntu597> a ok sorry
<taza> So, is there a non-wizard way to install Xubuntu on a no-PAE laptop?
<taza> Well, yes-PAE no-PAE-flag laptop, anyway
<xubuntu597> can not find the packege icetea-plugin
<knome> xubuntu597, it's icedtea-plugin.
<Sysi> taza: I think 12.04 doesn't have pae by default
<xubuntu597> ops sorry
<knome> xubuntu597, i would suggest to reinstall ubuntu software center to handle your packages
<taza> 12.04 doesn't, but I'd like a newer version
<xubuntu597> sorry but someone speak italian?
<knome> taza, you can upgrade to 14.04 from 12.04 in april
<taza> knome: 14.04 will have native no-PAE?
<knome> !it | xubuntu597
<ubottu> xubuntu597: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<taza> Well, fake-PAE
<knome> taza, i would imagine there is something that allows you to run it
<cloudbender> knome thanks
<knome> taza, especially since you have processor that actually supports PAE
<knome> taza, there was some really simple fix for that (which should work for most of those machines), basically just add the word "pae" in /proc/cpuinfo (iirc)
<cloudbender> ... and I suppose man xandr might not hurt either :)
<taza> knome: So, do you actually know anything regarding 14.04 and fake-PAE?
<knome> taza, Unit193 can confirm/tell you more about it
<Unit193> >_>
<knome> cloudbender, or arandr, if you prefer a GUI
<cloudbender> k tnx
<xubuntu597> sorry how can i get root mode?
<taza> Because you sound like you're just half-remembering things that may or may not be accurate.
<knome> taza, i don't have exact information (yet).
<knome> taza, talk with Unit193. :)
<Unit193> knome: It's a bit hacky, so I've stayed away from it (also only have PAE computers) nothing in the official repo.
<knome> Unit193, i'm aware of that, but since it might be the only option for those people...
<taza> So the tl;dr is "ignore everything knome has just said, and to be safe, put him on ignore". Got it.
<bazhang> taza, please dont do that
<taza> Anyway.
<taza> Unit193: I'm aware of the Fake-PAE trickery and I also know how hard it is to install an OS doing it.
<knome> taza, i would you to reconsider your attitude. thanks.
<taza> That's why I would like a non-wizard way of doing it
<bazhang> discussion of 14.04 is in #ubuntu+1 taza not here
<taza> Well I actually want to install 13.10
<xubuntu597> i have romeved!.... i think
<taza> But since it's clear that you're more concerned with regular egos than with actually, y'know, helping people or discussing technology, I don't think I'll benefit from being here anyway.
<cloudbender> well I apt-got ARandR but it still does not detect the second monitor
<cloudbender> I'll try a fresh install
<xubuntu248> Hi, I using 14.04 daily build, my laptop touchpad is being detected as a pointer "evdev pointer catchall" InputClass, with the result that there is no multitouch. I tried commenting that class out hoping that it would default to the touchpad but then the touchpad was non functional. Any suggestions ?
<bazhang> !14.04 | xubuntu248
<ubottu> xubuntu248: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<xubuntu248> as i said, im using the xubuntu 14.04 daily build http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<bazhang> support in #ubuntu+1  <----- xubuntu248
<bazhang>  /join #ubuntu+1
<xubuntu248> thanks
<xubuntu248> (even though its probably a general configuration issue)
<xubuntu951> Hello. I'm new to all this. How do I enable Javascript or at least add exceptions for some websites
<knome> xubuntu951, javascript should be enabled by default on firefox on xubuntu
<xubuntu951> hmm, okay. I thought so. This one website is giving me an error
<xubuntu951> thank you
<Unit193> xubuntu951: What site?
<Unit193> (And I can check it out, you may need some extra plugin or something.)
<xubuntu951> it's a devry website
<xubuntu951> my.devry.edu
<xubuntu951> could I get those plug-ins from the Ubuntu software center?
<Unit193> xubuntu951: You need java.
<Unit193> icedtea-plugin should be the one.
<xubuntu951> okay, i did download that and the java website is confirming I have it. so it must be a security setting i have
<xubuntu951> Thanks for helping me out thogh :)
<Unit193> It told me that I needed java and disable popup blocker (I have java disabled in the browser for added security.)
<xubuntu951> how do i enable it?
<xubuntu951> I swear I've been through all the settings
<Unit193> about:plugins
<Unit193> Err, tools > addons > plugins
<xubuntu951> I'm getting :  command not found
<Unit193> This would be in firefox, we're checking that the addon is enabled in Tools > Addons > Plugins
<xubuntu951> okay, sorry, so new to this
<Unit193> Noo problem, I'll just have slow response time, doing other stuff too.
<xubuntu951> Ahh, I appreciate your time so much.  thank you, that worked it out.
<Unit193> \o/
#xubuntu 2014-02-06
<cubed_root> anyone know if you can contribute $ to xubuntu project? i'm feeling grateful
<Unit193> You can't directly to Xubuntu, but Xfce and Ubuntu both do as far as I'm aware, and Xubuntu comes from both of those.
<cubed_root> ok thanks Unit193
<knome> cubed_root, i would suggest donating to xfce, of which we are forever in debt :)
<Unit193> Though good to hear you like it!
<knome> i can most overwhelmingly agree with that
<cubed_root> yea, love it
<cubed_root> it's my first foray(?) into linux
<mik3> hi all, anyone point me in a direction on what to google on 'resettling' the display settings once i unplug a second monitor? right now i'm just restarting lightdm but that means i have to log in again of course
<mik3> xrandr is what i should be looking at perhaps?
<knome> mik3, that would work
<knome> mik3, 'xrandr --output OUTPUTNAME --off' should do it
<mik3> oh perfect, thanks a ton knome
<knome> np
<compguy> Hi everyone, got a few questions if I may as I am new to Linix OS etc. I have alot of older working hardware I would like to recycle this equipment not toss it, was told Ubuntu/Xbuntu may work better/faster than windows xp on them. 1.Is Ubuntu/Xbuntu the way to go? If so 2. Which version / flavor works best on this? Just in case I have downloaded the torrents for xbuntu/ubuntu, 3. How do I make a Bootable/usable cd (I have nero 9)? T
<compguy> Really trying not to sound like a noob idiot so bear with me please.
<cubed_root> compguy: i would try xubuntu
<cubed_root> i was in the same situation about 2 months ago and got 2 old laptops running xubuntu.
<cubed_root> i would get a usb stick of at least 2GB and a copy of unetbootin which lets you create a bootable stick so you can try out xubuntu on the old machines
<cubed_root> if they run fast enough for you and you like what you see, you can install the OS from the bootable stick.
<knome> compguy, nero should have an option to burn from an ISO file
<knome> compguy, please note that later version won't fit on a CD, so you need a DVD, or a USB stick
<knome> compguy, what kind of specifications are you looking at generally? how much ram?
<compguy> I have several skt 370 mobos, cpus PII and celeron 500Mhz to 1.1 Ghz sd ram mostley 32/64 sticks. so say a 800MHz cpu 128 MB ram, 20gig HDD, CDRW both IDE (if that matters) etc. Jusat looking for personal web kind of use nothing heavy etc.
<holstein> i would run puppy on those.. maybe lubuntu or something very light
<compguy> I have a USB stick I can try the unetbootin any instructions? like I said I have always been a windows guy, but am learning the error of the dark side.l
<compguy> i am downloading puppy as we speak just found it a short while ago.
<holstein> compguy: do they boot usb? if not, i use plop. but, those are likely usb old 1.1
<holstein> compguy: i use a cd on hardware of that vintage when i cant throw it out.. but, i usually just throw it out. you can also consider not runing x at all on them. ubuntu server or turnkey servers..
<compguy> I believe most can but do need to check that maybe better to just try to get an idea of making a bootable cd or dvd for those older mobos, but like the idea of a bootable usb drive for the 478 boards.
<holstein> compguy: you can confirm, and when they dont, because i have *never* seen one of that vintage that does, you can just use a DVD, or try plop
<compguy> is server not to heavy for them or for personal use, I would say I would toss them  but really do not want to add extra fill to my loacal landfill and want to try to donate some of the nwer stuff if I can get an os working fast enough on them to some local kids.
<ubuntustudio734> my screen res is stuck @ 640x480
<ubuntustudio734> i have an nvidia 6150 and no idea what driver its running
<holstein> ubuntustudio734: confirm which driver you are running
<compguy> I can get xp to work on most but as you can guess it is very slow.........
<ubuntustudio734> can you help me with that?
<holstein> compguy: xp is supported on the hardware, likely
<compguy> true
<holstein> compguy: a server distro wouldnt be running x, and would be lighter.. but, i think lubuntu is the best bet
<ubuntustudio734> ^
<compguy> ok so i may try 1 to see, give an old windows guy a bone I know I sound stupid now (plop?)
<holstein> ubuntustudio734: http://askubuntu.com/questions/23238/how-can-i-find-what-video-driver-is-in-use-on-my-system
<ubuntustudio734> is this it? "configuration: driver=i915 latency=0"
<holstein> ubuntustudio734: could be some easier ways to get where you are trying to get.. what caused this? was it always like this? is this a fresh install? have you tried using a tool such as "arandr" to set the resolution? if so, what errors?
<ubuntustudio734> i installed ubuntu-desktop and i think it tried to install the proprietary driver
<ubuntustudio734> over ubuntu-studio13.10
<ubuntustudio734> logginged into ubuntustudio session
<holstein> ubuntustudio734: can you log into the xfce or ubuntustudio session?
<ubuntustudio734> yes
<ubuntustudio734> i am now
<holstein> ubuntustudio734: and? thats where you have the graphics issue? have you tried arandr?
<ubuntustudio734> only option is 640x480
<holstein> ubuntustudio734: what driver are you using?
<ubuntustudio734> configuration: driver=i915  is this it?
<ubuntustudio734> looks to be an intel driver for an nforce 430 w/ GeForce6150
<holstein> ubuntustudio734: not likely..
<ubuntustudio734> i915   thats all i can tell based on lshw -c video
<holstein> ubuntustudio734: i would open a terminal and issue "lspci".. you can share that via
<holstein> !paste | ubuntustudio734
<ubottu> ubuntustudio734: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ubuntustudio734> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6882876/\
<ubuntustudio734> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6882876/
<ubuntustudio734> i must be thinking of a different box. i have a few of these dell's that all have the same case but are all differentt
<cubed_root> can any name a log file in xubuntu that i could try to "follow" (see the updates on)?  i want to test a unix command i just came across
<cubed_root> the command is here: http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/1024/make-less-behave-like-tail-f.
<ubuntustudio734> this is my /etc/xorg.conf file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6882887/
<holstein> ubuntustudio734: just remove that xorg.conf then
<ubuntustudio734> just delete it?
<holstein> ubuntustudio734: you can temporarily rename it
<holstein> ubuntustudio734: do you have a dual GPU?
<ubuntustudio734> i dont know. iin the BIOS i have 2 settings for onboard memory one is set to the max of 8mb the other is set to the max of 256mb. there is no graghics card, just onboard videeo with only the DB15
<holstein> ubuntustudio734: you can run a live CD to make sure the hardware is functioning properly. you can try removeing whatever you installed that broke your graphics
<holstein> i know, i would just rename that xorg.conf, and reboot
<holstein> ubuntustudio734: do you understand how to do that? and what i mean?
<ubuntustudio734> the hardware was fine uintill i did the restart after running sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<holstein> ubuntustudio734: how about after renaming that xorg.conf?
<ubuntustudio734> i need to restart now
<holstein> ubuntustudio734: after renaming that xorg.conf?
<ubuntustudio734> i just did
<ubuntustudio734> now i must restart
<ubuntustudio734> okay that fixed it. i am now able to set 1024x768 (the max screen res of this lcd) thank you holstein  very much for your time and effort  :)
<holstein> ubuntustudio734: sure.. enjoy!
<cubed_root> is there a way to pipe the results of find into the ls command?
<cubed_root> this
<cubed_root> sudo find / -name "*.log" | ls -laF     just gives me a list of the current directory
<cabe83> anyone else having issues with Synology's CloudStation client on Xubuntu? Logging out/rebooting brings a database error on re-entry back into OS.
<snuffeluffegus> Try using << instead of |
<cabe83> Using << where sorry?
<holstein> i think that is for cubed_root
<snuffeluffegus> I was replying to cubed_root
<cabe83> oh, sorry
<snuffeluffegus> np
<holstein> so "sudo find / -name "*.log" << ls -laF" instead? for cubed_root ?
<snuffeluffegus> yeah
<snuffeluffegus> I'm not certain if it'll work for find, but I remember writing something some time ago that required << and >> to determine stdio instead of a plain pipe.
<jvnetsl> Hello, can anybody tell me, is xubuntu fit for business use?
<holstein> jvnetsl: yes
<holstein> i suppose it could depend on the business.. but all of this is open, and is either fit for whatever you are doing, or freely able to be made to be appropriate, and usually easily
<jvnetsl> We have over 150 computers, we are going to install Linux. Also we have windows servers and windows printer shares. So, xubuntu can handle printers right?
<holstein> jvnetsl: nothing about xubuntu or linux is preventing any printer from running on it or being able to be supported on it
<holstein> jvnetsl: you can easily and free of cost download the full and actual version of xubuntu, and many other distros, and test its actual performance easily with the actual hardware
<jvnetsl> is there any place to get information about default packages. only firefox and abiword mentioned in the xubuntu site
<Unit193> jvnetsl: All or some?  The docs list some others.
<Unit193> If you have the docs, file:///usr/share/xubuntu-docs/desktop-guide/guide-default-apps.html
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys how come xchat does cannot be transparent but everything else windoanagement wise can be transparemtns
<Psil0Cybin> transparent is that an issue with xchat or the drivers? I am assuming xchat
<diskinst> everyone ok
<Psil0Cybin> i am
<Psil0Cybin> whats up
<Unit193> Psil0Cybin: Got a screenie?  (That may help someone.)
<Psil0Cybin> of what
<Psil0Cybin> i am confused4
<diskinst> just got an ubuntu disk and installed on a 6 mo old lap top del works good
<Psil0Cybin> Oh
<Psil0Cybin> yea one second
<Psil0Cybin> this is the forum post though from a while ago
<Psil0Cybin> diskinst, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat/+question/50025
<Psil0Cybin> http://imgur.com/GEoJhvb
<Psil0Cybin> diskinst,
<Psil0Cybin> oh sorry Unit193
<Psil0Cybin> http://imgur.com/GEoJhvb
<Mark_D> Hey anybody have audio problems installing 13.10
<diskinst> that was confusing
<Psil0Cybin> sorry diskinst it was directed at Unit193
<Psil0Cybin> Unit193, , https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat/+question/50025
<diskinst> ok
<seronis> is there any way for me to get 2 mice working simultaneously?  ie:  each mouse controls its own cursor
<diskinst> the only question I had was that ubuntu doesn't seem to work on here as good as voyager this disk has three different installs and I found voyager to work best but not much find help
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys this is my startup screen (http://imgur.com/DEMApJX) I was wondering if I can double check that Guake is not being runned twice, I know that it is unselected on the second line, but would it show in the taskj manager? or what would be the easiest way to make sure I am only loading one script sionce I cannot delete the default guake setting
<bazhang> Psil0Cybin, please do not crosspost
<Psil0Cybin> sorry
<Psil0Cybin> just confused where I can find the manual script for the start up application GUI in Xubuntu in the settings
<Psil0Cybin> to just double check and see, if a script is being executed twice
<cookiedavis> hey ya'll
<cookiedavis> Any one live in San Francisco?  I'm trying to load CgMiner onto XUbuntu and I'm having a hard time. Need a teacher
<cookiedavis> Perhaps I can tip in Dogecoin :)
<bazhang> for which coin
<bazhang> try the #litecoin or dogecoin channels I'd suggest cookiedavis
<cookiedavis> dogecoin
<cookiedavis> okay
<cookiedavis> thanks a million!
<Psil0Cybin> cookiedavis, I can help you I live in Canada, but I accept tips world wide.
<Monkeytoe> hello
<Rudhi> OLÁ
<Rudhi> TEM BRASILEIRO AI??!
<Unit193> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<seronis> when i right click a program in the task bar.. is there any way to add a 'kill process' option to that menu so i dont have to open a console window ?
<seronis> 'close' isnt good enough for hung programs (mostly WINE programs)
<elfy> well - I'd have to assume that you would need to modify code to do that - you could add a shortcut for xkill - that's what I've done
<seronis> was hoping there was some script based way to update the menu like i did with Thunar making it have extra context menu options
<seronis> though im not 100% against recompiling code either
<elfy> then get the code - work out how to add things to the menu and see if it works :)
<elfy> though I've no idea which
<seronis> not 100% against it..  still like it to be a last resort. =-)  how did you set up xkill ?
<elfy> seems like a whole lot of work - when it takes 30 seconds to add a shortcut which does exactly what you want :)
<elfy> settings manager - keyboard - app shortcuts - then Add, command is xkill ok that screen - then supply the shortcut you want
<elfy> I use Ctrl+Alt+Esc
<seronis> gotcha.  thanks
<elfy> welcome
<seronis> i had only used htop for process killing  (well that and using  'ps x' and 'kill -9 pid')
<seronis> just tried xkill.. works perfect
<seronis> does it work with full screen programs  ?
<elfy> yep - reinventing the wheel sometimes is worth it - often it's not
<elfy> it's worked everywhere I've needed it
<Psil0Cybin> hey whats up guys I was wondering when I installed Xubuntu 12.04 It took a picture from my webcam during install, but I cannot figure out where the picture is...
<knome> Psil0Cybin, ~/.face
<Psil0Cybin> The picture is not showing up beside my profile name on user groups so I am confused if it even saved that picture...from the webcam
<Psil0Cybin> its in the home directory but hidden right
<Psil0Cybin> i cannot find a .face file
<knome> then the installer most probably didn't save it for a reason or another
<Psil0Cybin> oh so it would only be in .face within home
<Psil0Cybin> and that is it?
<Psil0Cybin> I keep getting "/home/psil0cybin/.face: No such file or directory"
<knome> that's where it ought to save it
<Psil0Cybin> so I can be assured I guess that image does not exist on my laptop
<Psil0Cybin> wierd though that it took the picture but did not save it
<knome> i don't know the installer code enough to assure you that, but i would imagine that's how it is
<Psil0Cybin> alright thanks man I will attempt to do more research and see if anyone perhaps else would know more but from googling I think you may be correct, but once again I know much less than you :)
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys I have a wierd issue, when I have my head phones into my laptop my laptop plays music from the headphone jack (so I can listen to through the head phones) and the computer speakers...is that a hardware thing or a software thing?
<holstein> !audio | Psil0Cybin
<ubottu> Psil0Cybin: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> Psil0Cybin: could be the best that that device supports linux.. i usually try using pavucontrol for audio routing and control
<Psil0Cybin> How can I attempt to use pavucontrol holstein ?
<holstein> Psil0Cybin: im assuming you are wanting the laptop speakers to mute automatically?
<holstein> Psil0Cybin: you open it
<holstein> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (saucy), package size 140 kB, installed size 953 kB
<Psil0Cybin> yea, or I could do it manually...I just do not know how to do it, I tried going into the sound settings but all I can do is mute everything period
<Psil0Cybin> I cannot just mute the speakers, so that had me confused.
<Psil0Cybin> says I have it, let me try
<holstein> Psil0Cybin: you mean, you have not learned how to mute the speakers.. if the conversation starts with "i cant", then we have nothing to talk about
<Psil0Cybin> holstein, you are absolutely correct, my grammar, is awful
<Psil0Cybin> I have pavucontrol open but where would I look to just mute the speaker, it shows me my ALSA Plug-in container ALSA Playback.
<holstein> Psil0Cybin: if you literaly just opend it,try and just relax and poke around a bit, and keep in mind, your device may not support linux in the capacity you seek
<holstein> Psil0Cybin: get a sound file playing in something simple, and see if you can route and mute as you want/need in pavucontrol
<holstein> Psil0Cybin: you can try #ubuntu as well, since this is not related directly to xubuntu or xfce.. cheers! i gotta run
<Psil0Cybin> I did try that already I was unable, I have a sound file playing, that is why I came here to ask yo uguys :)
<Psil0Cybin> okay ty
<Belial`> using xubuntu 13.10 and i removed the application indicator plugin from the panel. i want to run the normal notification area. what's the normal sound applet for xfce that displays in the notification area?
<brainwash> Belial`: the package xfce4-mixer installs the panel mixer plugin
<brainwash> you will have to manually add the mixer plugin to the panel
<Belial`> yeah, i got it installed.
<Belial`> working good.
<Belial`> i thought i mentioned that. i must have put it in the wrong channel.
<brainwash> Belial`: ok :)
<Belial`> is it safe to completely remove indicator plugins?
<brainwash> Belial`: yes
<Belial`> thanks
<Belial`> brainwash, ah. looks like i lose pulse audio going with the xfce4-mixer?
<brainwash> Belial`: do you? how do you know
<Belial`> brainwash, nevermind. i do.  there was an option to go beyond 100% with the indicator. that's not possible with the xfce4-mixer, is it?
<Belial`> unless i'm getting my distributions mixed up.
<brainwash> by scrolling the mouse wheel?
<brainwash> you can configure the mixer plugin to open pavucontrol
<brainwash> from the context menu
<Belial`> brainwash, i can pull pavucontrol up by launching it separately but not inside of xfce4-mixer.
<Belial`> unless i'm overlooking something.
<brainwash> Belial`: right click the mixer panel plugin and open the properties
<Belial`> yeah
<Belial`> it lets me select pulse audio. but with pavucontrol, i can go beyond 100%. there's nothing in the properties for that.
<brainwash> well,indicator-sound is the optimal solution
<brainwash> you could bind pavucontrol to a keyboard shortcut
<brainwash> for faster access
<Belial`> http://i.imgur.com/1i7jDpT.png
<xubuntu066> hello can someone help me please?
<brainwash> Belial`: which xubuntu release to you use?
<brainwash> !ask | xubuntu066
<ubottu> xubuntu066: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu066> I am new to this
<xubuntu066> I am being think as I really dont have a clue what you mean
<Belial`> brainwash, 13.10
<xubuntu066> is there a support place where questions have be asked in a live chat enviroment ?
<brainwash> Belial`: maybe you should go back to indicator-sound if you want all features to work properly
<brainwash> was there any issue with indicator-sound?
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys i just installed xubuntu 12.04 and everything is working fine but my sound is playing from both my headphones and speakers what can i do to fix this I have a Lenovo G700 Laptiop
<Psil0Cybin> here is my info
<Psil0Cybin> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=9b5adea61317b7afca21e6ca46055515b848c02a
<holstein> Psil0Cybin: how did pavuontrol work for you?
<holstein> for me, when i have had that issue on a few machines, i was always able to mute one or the other.. and back then, i just used alsamixer to find what to mute.. this was before i was using pavucontrol
<holstein> Psil0Cybin: have you tried tweaking all the settings in alsamixer? its important to try all settings, and not trust the labels
<Psil0Cybin> yes I have tried all settings and I have tried pulseaudio or what ever its called, It views the audio headphones and speakers as one setting
<Psil0Cybin> anything I change affects both, in terms of volume, etc
<holstein> Psil0Cybin: and in alsamixer, you have tweaked *all* settings?
<Psil0Cybin> it only gives me Master, PCM S/PDIF that just popped up
<holstein> Psil0Cybin: not trusting any lables.. i once found a switch that muted my headphones labeld "center"
<holstein> Psil0Cybin: could also be that the device doesnt support linux/alsa
<holstein> Psil0Cybin: i usually try live CD's and see if kernel versions or alsa automatically supports the device well, or as expected and make a note of what is working
<Psil0Cybin> darn I think that is the case, could I do anything alot of people with the same version have this issue the problem is that everything else works flawlessly, and i know other kernels will come with other kinks...
<Psil0Cybin> gah i guess i have to weigh out the negatives and positives
<Psil0Cybin> just stinks, how everything works but this one silllllllllly thing.
<holstein> Psil0Cybin: you can look for, or create a bug report, either with ubuntu, or upstream alsa
<Psil0Cybin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1366524&page=1
<Psil0Cybin> yea I might have to do both, lol
<kaffeebohne> hi, I've got an 32bit xubuntu with firefox and flash installed (live system), but firefox wont recognize flash. any ideas on that?
<holstein> kaffeebohne: firefox doesnt "recognize" it.. the flash application does.. not sure about being on a live system, but what i would do is try the chrome browser, which has the most recent version of flash.. see that the flash site is supported and go from there
<holstein> kaffeebohne: chrome, and not chromium, in this case
<kaffeebohne> I'll try, thanks
<xubuntu412> I have an HP Notebook 2000 that i just installed linux into. I now need to fix my cd rom drive.  I cannot burn cds or play them.  The thing is pretty much useless.  Any suggestions on how to fix this?
<bekks> xubuntu412: Replace it.
<xubuntu412> thank you. i thought so. know what price range i should expect?
<Rashkae> 12.04 LTS alternate download links on front page need to be updated, links are for no longer existing .3 release,, need to update to .4  (in case anyone watching knows where this *should* be reported)
<knome> Rashkae, i'll do that in a sec.
<knome> Rashkae, thanks for noticing.
<Rashkae> Velcome
<xubuntu667> quick question, if I install the alpha 2 of xubuntu 14.04 LTS, would it be best to dist upgrade or reinstall it completely when it arrives? Thank you in advance!
<holstein> xubuntu667: "best" is a matter of opinionn and use case. you will be able to upgrade and get the newer packages
<xubuntu667> Ok thank you
<elfy> if you got the a2 today as soon as you'd updated you'd have today's daily - if you're going to use the dev version get the daily
<xubuntu667> and just keep updating right into the LTS release
<elfy> yea
<xubuntu667> Thank you very much ;)
<elfy> while you're doing that you can also help Xubuntu ;) http://xubuntu.org/news/help-us-test-xubuntu-14-04-lts/
<xubuntu667> Will do
<kgb> oh, it's that time again, nice!.. 14.04 is LTS, gr8! :-)
<kgb> nice
<starrats> goode afternoon everyone
<smallfoot-> Greybird doesn't look alright on Nautilus 3.10.1 on 14.04 Trusty Tahr
<Dan_D> Hello, I have an issue with my USB stick. It was formally used as a boot drive, however I now want to format it.Problem is, when I plug it in, it does not appear in the file manager. Help?
<xubuntu950> hi
<xubuntu724> hi
<xubuntu724> I am a kubuntu user, but latelly it seems a little slow to me
<xubuntu724> is there any way to install xfce alongside to kubuntu?
<holstein> xubuntu724: yes
<holstein> xubuntu724: i say, do just that.. just install xfce, not xubuntu-desktop
<xubuntu724> so, that I can choose to which desktop to login
<xubuntu724> ok holstein
<holstein> then, you should be able to keep kdm and whatever else in place.. and just boot xfce from there
<xubuntu724> I'm new to linux
<xubuntu724> can you give me some directions ?
<holstein> xubuntu724: i would open the package manager of your choice and search for xfce
<xubuntu724> too many results are coming up
<xubuntu724> I don't know which one is the right one
<bekks> xubuntu724: Just install xubuntu-desktop
<holstein> that will likely break the kubuntu setup
<bekks> Which setup?
<holstein> or, it does for me.. i would just install xfce4
<bekks> It will ask you wether you want to keep kdm - thats all.
<xubuntu724> No, I don't want to loose kubuntu, holstein did understand what I really need
<bekks> Then install xfce4, not xubuntu-desktop
<holstein> right.. i understand, and i say, in the past, when i have installed *-desktop i have had issues
<xubuntu724> right bekks
<xubuntu724> how can I do that
<xubuntu724> with simple to follow instructions please
<holstein> xubuntu724: search for, and install xfce4
<xubuntu724> I'm kinda newbie
<holstein> xubuntu724: one of the many things that comes up is just that.. xfce4
<xubuntu724> ok, hold on a minute please
<xubuntu724> Ok, there is a result xfce4
<xubuntu724> So, supposing I install it, what should I do next?
<holstein> right. thats xfce4.. thats what you asked for, and want, and i suggest you install
<holstein> xubuntu724: you wuld install it, and *not* elect to switch from kdm, if given that option.. reboot or logout and choose xfce from the login manager
<xubuntu724> so simple?
<xubuntu724> and KDE will be intact?
<holstein> xubuntu724: you are free to search around and ask others.. and you should do your own research, and whatever package manager you are using will tell you *exactly* what it is about to do
<holstein> you can look and see what all is being installed, and that nothing is being removed
<xubuntu724> ok, one last question
<holstein> nothing about installing xfce will break KDE..
<xubuntu724> Will the applications I already have installed under Kubuntu, be usable from the xfce environment?
<holstein> xubuntu724: yes
<xubuntu724> nice :)
<xubuntu724> thank you very very much
<xubuntu724> I go do it right now
<holstein> sure... good luck.
<xubuntu724> thank you
<xubuntu724> bye to every1
<slawke> hello :)
<slawke> somebody can tell me whence I can download xubuntu 14 alpha 1 or 2? :)P
<holstein> slawke: 14.04*
<holstein> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/14.04/alpha-1/ and use #ubuntu+1
<slawke> thanks :)
#xubuntu 2014-02-07
<peyam> hi
<peyam> knome, are you there?
<peyam> anybody
<peyam> its urgent
<holstein> peyam: just ask
<peyam> there is a racist in #ubuntu-se and no ops are there
<peyam> and I realy want him banned or kicked
<Unit193> peyam: This isn't the channel to go to, we can't do anything.
<peyam> do you know how to reach a global op?
<Unit193> #ubuntu-ops or #ubuntu-irc, not #xubuntu.
<kgb> hey, guys, which RAR are you using?.. http://s29.postimg.org/x2q0t8hwn/Screenshot_02062014_08_31_11_PM.png
<kgb> *should I be using??
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression#Rar_.28.rar.29 should help you
<kgb> holstein: cool!.. tnx, man. :)
<kgb> just.. never 2 sure about which won 2 use
<holstein> try one, then try the other.. they are free to try
<kgb> gotcha
<kgb> hm the links on that page ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression#Rar_.28.rar.29 ) for "Universe repository" and "Multiverse repository" seem wrong - both r the same
<kgb> ^^ @ knome
<xubuntu100> HEllo
<xubuntu100> HELlo alll
<xubuntu100> yres...
<xubuntu100> i use secure coonevtion??
<xubuntu100> why
<holstein> xubuntu100: hey.. please use the #xubuntu-offtopic channel for chat.. otherwise, let use know if you need some help.. thanks! and welcom
<Unit193> Yes hello?
<xubuntu100> i need your help....
<xubuntu100> i'm newbie for xubuntu
<Unit193> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu100> can you help me...
<holstein> xubuntu100: then please refer to the /topic, and just ask your question and a volutneer will let you konw if they can help
<xubuntu100> how to share folder on xubuntu??
<holstein> i share with ssh
<holstein> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<holstein> there are many ways to share directories
<xubuntu100> yes thank...
<xubuntu100> i'll try it...
<ayin> good morning
<ayin> anyone help me ?
<Unit193> Got a question to ask?
<ayin> how to create a folder shared to windows in xubuntu ?
<Unit193> !samba | Still going to want to use samba
<ubottu> Still going to want to use samba: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<Unit193> I've used it, works.
<ayin> thanks
<ayin> i try now
<ayin> thanks. it work
<darkstar-> oh hello
<Unit193> Howdy.
<darkstar-> hey Unit193 , i'm 1st time here
<darkstar-> need probably some help to install xubuntu on a special machine
<Unit193> Can't help until we know the problem.
<darkstar-> guessed something like that. ;)
<darkstar-> its a thinpc with via chip, 1 gig ram, 2 gig flash "hdd". tried install with alternate cd. but ran into some probs
<darkstar-> link  to pc: http://www.tangent.com/business/thin-clients/thin160
<ethermonk> what where the problems?
<darkstar-> was a xp embedded machine before
<ethermonk> were*
<darkstar-> no cd drive, thatswhy install with USB stick.
<darkstar-> but the thing searched for a cd drive and was very slow...
<darkstar-> after 1st bootup, blackscreen
<darkstar-> install was like 2 or 3 hours before...
<darkstar-> could it be a prob with the via chip?
<darkstar-> heard there might be some probs
<Unit193> I thought there were problems with via, but I'd say to try nomodeset.
<ethermonk> yes. set nomodeset as boot option on install disk
<darkstar-> Unit193: just some more info to nomodeset?
<darkstar-> ohh okay.
<Unit193> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ethermonk> the boot splash is not showing, and depending on the setup, it could take as long as 20 minutes for it to boot
<Unit193> And, wasn't there an alternate install method or option for thinpc type devices..
<darkstar-> Unit193: i tried the alternate cd, cause with the desktop cd you need 4,5gig hdd. with alternate 2gig is enough
<Unit193> !ltsp
<ubottu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<ethermonk> thats what i need
<Unit193> That's what I was thinking, though likely for some other reason. :P
<darkstar-> could it also be a prob with non-PAE capable hardware?
<darkstar-> like http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/how-to-install-ubuntu-1204-on-non-pae.html ?
<darkstar-> not sure if the install would already fail, or just 1st startup
<darkstar-> one sec.
<darkstar-> okay, there is a Via C7 cpu installed. as far as i know the cpu is supported by xubuntu 12.04 lts " all VIA C7 processors (Esther cores) are compatible". the prob starts when the hardware check begins and the search for the cd-drive
<darkstar-> it becomes very slow and results in black screen after bootup.
<darkstar-> i'm sure it should work somehow, guess you have just to set up a special parameter...
<ethermonk> yes
<ethermonk> it does
<ethermonk> and it could stay like that for up to 20 minutes while its booting. how much time are you giving it before you give up and force it off?
<ethermonk> it's not exactly the words fastest hardware, and your running it from a very slow, unidirectional bus (The USB)
<ethermonk> and if it takes 20 minutes to boot, you can expect the install to take between 45 minutes and 4 hours
<Unit193> That's a looong time.  Remove  quiet splash  from the boot prompt to see what's going on though.
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys when I go to power management, and try and change my screen to dim on idle when on battery, I get a crash and it does not actually change or dim the light when I do not move the mouse for 12 + seconds (to test it out) anything I can do to attempt a fix..
<ethermonk> i still dont ever get to see anything during the boot process.  installed linuxlogo and i dont get to see it  >_<
<ethermonk> which ubuntu?
<Psil0Cybin> Xubuntu
<ethermonk> 12.04? 13.10?
<Psil0Cybin> 12.04
<Psil0Cybin> I think it may be a driver issue, yet everything works perfectly fine.
<Psil0Cybin> I recently changed in this "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux" in grub
<Psil0Cybin> in order to get the backlight to turn on by default for boot, but the dimmer, usually works with keys thus i am confused why an auto dim would cause a crash and not work
<ethermonk> try disabling ACPI
<Psil0Cybin> acpi is what gave me the backlight after boot
<ethermonk> and lapic
<Psil0Cybin> without it my screen is black after the default xubuntu screen
<Psil0Cybin> and i have to manually hit the backlight key
<Psil0Cybin> which is odd, so i want to keep acpi for now
<ethermonk> i wish my laptop did that
<Psil0Cybin> I guess i can live without the auto dim, but i would like it
<Psil0Cybin> to save battery time :D
<ethermonk> i havent seen 12.04 have power issues
<ethermonk> try posting a message in the forums if you dont get a quick responce here or in #ubuntu
<darkstar-> one hint: disable ACPI in bios was the reason why install was so slow
<darkstar-> so uncheck ACPI support.
<darkstar-> thanks for all the help, i will come back later
<ethermonk> i will try that next time
<ethermonk> and terminal services
<ezrhino> hello. Can someone please tell me the command to dl xubuntu ?
<elfy> ezrhino: what are you trying to do here? get the iso or install xubuntu in another *buntu?
<elfy> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<elfy> or sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop from within another *buntu
<ezrhino> ty
<ezrhino> i thought the easy was was to just sudo command install it, then logout and back in
<ezrhino> yes with regular ubuntu
<elfy> yea - though bear in mind you will have applications from both xubuntu and ubuntu
<elfy> and when you login you need to choose xubuntu rather than ubuntu
<ezrhino> will it use more resources? i kinda already setup the duel boot
<elfy> it will use more disk space
<ezrhino> idont care
<elfy> should be fine
<ezrhino> thank you very much
<ezrhino> is this the correct command to install 32bt librayrs sudo apt-get install ia32-libs?
<ezrhino> yep worked
<ezrhino> be wel
<xubuntu569> Hi I am looking for some new laptops/netbooks compatible with xubuntu...any ideas?. spoke to novotec and it isnt 'supported'...im not technical so this doesnt help!
<elfy> xubuntu569: I buy from novatech - never had much problems - however you might want to have a look http://forum.novatech.co.uk/forumdisplay.php?53-Linux
<xubuntu569> thanks elfy will take a look
<elfy> welcome
<kaffeebohne> xubuntu569: anything with intel cpu and intel gpu should be good supported, if it is not the newest hardware. I'd recommend a laptop of lenovos 'thinkpad' line, I have a T420 and there are no problems with linux based system. Don't buy new with an nvidia graphics, you'll run into trubles with the switchable graphics.
<xubuntu569> Thanks for the heads up kaffeebohne
<baizon> kaffeebohne: havent you read the latest news?
<kaffeebohne> That would be baizon?
<baizon> kaffeebohne: http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/1tymc4/lenovo_thinkpad_t540p_bricked_booting_linux/
<baizon> this also affects other thinkpad models
<kaffeebohne> baizon: "<kaffeebohne> xubuntu569: anything with intel cpu and intel gpu should be good supported, if it is not the newest hardware."
<baizon> kaffeebohne: yes yes, just saying because of this "I'd recommend a laptop of lenovos 'thinkpad' line..."
<kaffeebohne> Well, I have a t420 and no problems
<kaffeebohne> just because it bricks the newest hardware (i guess an uefi bug) you can't assume that it wouldn't run on fine on older machines
<baizon> yes, of course its uefi + windows
<kaffeebohne> I have uefi too.
<kaffeebohne> No problems.
<baizon> well the uefi on my lenovo edge doesnt work. Ubuntu wont boot up
<baizon> thats why i dont trust lenovo + uefi + linux
<kaffeebohne> I forgot why I tried to avoid *buntu-channels :/
<baizon> ?
<Darryl_> hi all.  I've just installed Xubuntu for the first time, but I'm having trouble to get "Copy" (a cloud storage service) to sync my files from my desktop, to the cloud.  the provided app is installed correctly, but I get this error from within the app: "Error syncing with cloud: Problem with SSL CA cert (path? access rights?)".  Do I need to setup some form of exception somewhere?  PLease bear in mind, I'm a COMPLETE NOOB to Linux.  
<cfhowlett> Darryl_, instructions are on the cloud website
<Darryl_> to create an exception?  I looked but I couldn't seem to find what I thought was a solution.  Could you point me to the right place with a link?
<Darryl_> please
<Darryl_daz> hi, its Darryl here again.  I got logged out.  Are you able to help again with my question regarding "Copy"?
<Darryl_daz> could anyone help?  the "copy.com" help documents don't seem to be helpful
<cub> hmm Darryl_daz I had no issues with the sync on my pcs. I get two icons every boot though but that's another issue
<damiank> guys i saw in the mailing list that maybe you need help testing isos? i have free time on weekend if you want i can test both 32bit / 64 bit on AMDs i have here
<knome> damiank, talk to elfy (also can join #xubuntu-devel to do that)
<damiank> sorry i'm on devel i posted in the wrong channel :)
<peyam> Hi
<peyam> Im trying to install plank
<peyam> seems not to be possible
<peyam> http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-plank-0-5-on-ubuntu-13-10-13-04-12-04-linux-mint-16-15-13and-pear-os-8/
<peyam> Im following these
<peyam> Unable to find package name
<brainwash> peyam: which xubuntu release do you run?
<peyam> 13.04
<brainwash> not supported anymore, please upgrade to 13.10
<peyam> brainwash, waiting for 14.04
<brainwash> you might encounter more issues in the meantime
<peyam> no. 13.10 was a disaster
<brainwash> and you won't receive security updates anymore
<peyam> yes. its just 2 months ledft
<brainwash> disaster.. anything specific?
<peyam> I wana wait
<peyam> Main menu editor. sound. Main menu editor is very important to me since im using my directories in there
<peyam> I add a menu item to the main menu . I put my directories there. I rightclick on the desktop and go in there instead of anything else. very time efficient
<brainwash> did the menu editor stop working?
<peyam> Didn't create any items at all. 14.04 will use lxde menu editor
<peyam> thats good news
<brainwash> 14.04 will ship with a new menu editor called menulibre
<peyam> yeah I ment that
<brainwash> you can install it on 13.10 too
<brainwash> and give some feedback :)
<peyam> 14.04 is very close now and I have many files..and programs so i guess i will wait
<brainwash> so no security updates and plank for you then :(
<peyam> plank?
<peyam> it should work  on 13.04 too?
<brainwash> it does work, but the daily elementary PPA does not provide packages for 13.04 anymore
<peyam> can I do it manuallty?
<Unit193> But 13.04 isn't supported, nor is it supported in this channel.  In addition, you can't directly upgrade from 13.04 to 14.04.
<peyam> Unit193, I will do a fresh installed
<peyam> installation when 14.04 arrives
<brainwash> and I suggest that you join #elementary and ask about plank on 13.04
<peyam> brainwash, thanks
<gian__> holaaa alguien habla español
<brainwash> !es | gian__
<ubottu> gian__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
#xubuntu 2014-02-08
<cubed_root> what's xubuntu's equivalent of lightdm / gdm / kdm (i'm taking notes on how to restart a frozen gui)
<bluesabre> cubed_root: lightdm-gtk-greeter
<cubed_root> thanks bluesabre
<bluesabre> anytime :)
<xubuntu878> Guys, I need help.  xrdp in xubuntu, getting a grey screen.  I think I need to make a .xsession file and do permissions things, but in there I'm reading that I have to put gnome-session something something, is that going to be different for xubuntu?
<karen__> i bought minecraft and do not know commands to install
<karen__> helo
<karen__> #xubnuntu-off topic
<Unit193> Does it have a README or INSTALL file?
<karen__> no minecraft.jar
<Unit193> java -jar minecraft.jar
<karen__> yes
<karen__> unit193_; hello
<Unit193> Yes?
<karen__> i just want to see if your there
<karen__> unit193_, you know commands
<Unit193> What?
<karen__> for exicutable bit
<karen__> unit193_,
<knome> karen__, patience please
<karen__> ok i just wonder if hes there
<Unit193> You haven't asked anything other than the first question (which was answered, afaik), you just keep pinging me and asking if I'm here.
<knome> karen__, chmod +x filename
<karen__> what
<knome> karen__, you asked for the command to set the executable bit
<karen__> oh ok
<Unit193> Right click -> Properties too.
<karen__> knome_, command dose not work my os in xubuntu 11.10
<karen__> i have older system
<knome> karen__, first, yes it does set the executable bit even in 11.10; second, 11.10 isn't supported any more.
<knome> karen__, please update to 12.04 or you are "on your won"
<knome> *own
<karen__> knome_, i cant not my pc
<knome> karen__, then advice the owner of the pc to upgrade
<karen__> ok
<karen__> c u in bit
<knome> 12.04 has one more year support left, and it's an LTS (long-term support) release contrary to 11.10, so it's generally more stable anyway
<Belial`> anyone here using an app launcher similar to kupfer or synapse? synapse doesn't display correcty anymore and kupfer keeps crashing on me.
<Galatasaray> Last updated video card drivers are gone
<map|work> anyone able to lend a hand..struggling with squidguard - tried from source and tried from the repos keep getting stuck at the same point
<map|work>    DB->put: method not permitted before handle's open method
<map|work> when trying to build the dbs
<holstein> what repo is getting stuck?
<holstein> map|work: a PPA?
<map|work> not afaik
<map|work> http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/i386/squidguard/downloaddeb http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu saucy main universe
<map|work> so i dont think its a PPA??
<ka> how do i mark a file as an executable bit
<ka> what command
<ka> chanserv, hello
<ka> knome_, hello
<ka> idleOne_, hello
<ka> hello
<Unit193> !patience
<Unit193> ka: It's not nice to randomly ping people, please don't do it.
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Unit193> You were also told this.
<holstein> ka: what file? i typically find that by right-clicking i can set that.. or, use the commands in the terminal
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/229589/make-sh-file-as-application-x-executable-file explains it pretty well
<ka> minecraft.jar
<holstein> ka: thats now how you do it..
<ka> i tried diffrent commands
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/101746/how-can-i-execute-a-jar-file-from-the-terminal
<holstein> java -jar Minecraft.jar
<holstein> ka: if you have "tried" something that has broken your system, or java. or the jar, you'll want to address that
<ka> paste.ubuntu.com/684980/
<ka> its me zack on a diffrent pc
<ka> holstein_, can u halp me
<ka> help
<holstein> ka: i am.. please exercise patience.. and use the #xubuntu-offtopic channel for chat
<holstein> !volunteers | ka
<ubottu> ka: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<holstein> i am reviewing the pastebin you gave, ka
<holstein> ka: but, its not avialable.. i think you made an error in pasting ... please check and paste again.. thanks
<ka> im just asking if you can help or not
<holstein> ka: can you please post your pastebin? the link you gave is broken
<peyam> will xubuntu 14.04 have a default SSD TRIM support?
<ka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6894980/
<peyam> ka, well do you have the jar file there?
<holstein> peyam: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/12/trim-ssd-support-enabled-ubuntu-14-04 or #ubuntu+1
<ka> yes
<ka> when is 14.04 coming out
<Belial`> april
<holstein> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<ka> cool
<holstein> the ".04" is "april".. the 14 is 2014
<ka> oh right
<peyam> holstein, very good
<holstein> ka: "java -jar /home/karen/downloads/Minecraft.jar"
<peyam> java -jar Minecraft.jar
<peyam> yes sorry
<peyam> you should have java installed ofcourse.
<peyam> openjdk-7-jre
<peyam> or 6
<holstein> the link i gave states how to deal with that, if you dont have java installed
<ka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6895015/
<ka> and no i have java runtime 6
<peyam> you have two jars
<holstein> ka: what you typed is not what i typed
<peyam> just jar
<peyam> java -jar /home/karen/Downloads/Minecraft.jar
<holstein> ka: you look at what i typed in *direct* reference to what you typed, and linked in pastebin, and you'll see what the issue it
<holstein> is*
<ka> oh i already did that and did not work
<holstein> ka: no you didnt
<peyam> ka, you wrote downloads instead of Downloads
<peyam> and it should be .jar only not .jar.jar
<ka> yes i did im also talking with #ubuntu
<holstein> ka: "java -jar /home/karen/Downloads/Minecraft.jar"
<ka> i alredy did that
<holstein> ka: no you didnt
<holstein> ka: do *exactly* the above, and share the error messages, please
<peyam> ka, you spelled wrong. just copy what holstein is writing
<ka> one sec i show previous stuff
<holstein> ka: show the current stuff.. run that command /home/karen/downloads/Minecraft.jar
<holstein> thats the path ^
<holstein> sorry..
<ka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6895030/
<holstein> "java -jar /home/karen/Downloads/Minecraft.jar"
<holstein>  ^^
<holstein> ka: the download is typically capital
<ka> ok
<holstein> ka: you can cd into the directory, or use tab complete, or drag it over from the filemanager
<holstein> ka: you'll need to point *precisely* to the file
<peyam> ka, what is wrong with u. i told you twice and holstein many times. it's Downloads. not downloads. use ur tab key for autocompletation
<ka> it workes now thx
<xubuntu927> I am a new xubuntu user and I am trying to access the internet via firefox.
<xubuntu927> How do I do it?
<holstein> xubuntu927: are you connected to the internet?
<holstein> via network cable or wifi?
<xubuntu927> I have xubuntu-12.10 and the motherboard is connected to my router with a wire.
<xubuntu927> cable
<xubuntu927> I am running the operating system off of a usb
<holstein> xubuntu927: you'll connect the router to the machines nework interface
<xubuntu927> the cable is connected to the motherboard's RJ-45 Lan Por
<holstein> xubuntu927: then, assuming the network interface supports linux, and that its sending networking connectivity and giving an IP, you'll be able to browse the internet
<xubuntu927> This is a GA-970A-D3P motherboard. I have other machines connected to this router and all others are accessing the internet without a problem - both wirelessly and via cable. I have never used Xubuntu before. Might you be able to provide more precise instructions? For example, how would I know whether the network interface supports linux?
<holstein> xubuntu927: well, ideally the company would let you konw, likke they did with the windows support.. but, are you able to browse with firefox? what happens?
<xubuntu927> I get a server not found error upon opening firefox. I will point out, this is the first machine I've ever constructed myself.
<xubuntu927> I should say... assembled myself.
<holstein> xubuntu927: has it ever worked with anything?
<xubuntu927> I've never connected to the internet before with this machine. It's brand new. The equipment arrived two days ago. I completed assembly earlier today, the boot to operating system two hours ago. Now I can't access the internet.
<holstein> then, you aver troubleshooting a few things at once
<holstein> are*
<holstein> i would open a terminal and run "ifconfig"
<xubuntu927> I will do that. Is there something I should look for in the ifconfig?
<holstein> !paste | xubuntu927 if you dont konw what you are looking at
<ubottu> xubuntu927 if you dont konw what you are looking at: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xubuntu927> hmm.... I don't see how I can paste between these two machines. As I type this message, I am on a dell xps running windows xp. My monitor, keyboard and mouse are setup on a KVM switch to the new machine running Xubuntu.
<xubuntu927> I can toggle between the two machines, but I don't see how I can copy/paste between them.
<holstein> xubuntu927: you can do what you like to convey the information to a volunteer here
<holstein> take a picture. .explain what you are seeing.. etc
<xubuntu927> A photo: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/l2qu7mQnKUKy9Cak1e9rneGnhHo0s5jL895CZbFMQ0U?feat=directlink
<holstein> eth0 should be that device.. its not getting an IP
<holstein> i dont know your network.. and there are many variables here
<holstein> is the device working? is it installed properly? does it work with a supported operating system
<holstein> see.. the issue is, you could mess about forever with this, and if the card is installed incorrectly, or broken.. it'll never work.. for my time, i would try a few live CD's before installing at best
<holstein> i would try and see that the bios sees the device. and, i would even try and use it with a supported operating system if possible..
<holstein> linux typically supports all wired network cards well, so, it could be something on the router settings, or the cable.. or, the device doesnt support linux
<holstein> you can run "lspci" there, and see the device list
<xubuntu927> when you say device,  you mean the motherboard?
<holstein> xubuntu927: *any* device really
<Guest79254> can you guys give me some basic commands
<holstein> Guest79254: ask, and a volunteer can try and help you
<Guest79254> i just want to know some commands
<Guest79254> and its karen from earlyer
<holstein> Guest79254: sure.. just ask, and a volunteer can help
<Guest79254> like who
<cfhowlett> !manual|Guest79254,
<ubottu> Guest79254,: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<holstein> Guest79254: you just ask, and any volunteer who can and has time will help
<Guest79254> i know how to do all of that i just want to know some sudo commands or some other commands
<holstein> Guest79254: sudo *is* a command
<holstein> Guest79254: commands can perform tasks? what task are you trying to do?
<Guest79254> i know but i mean some more actions like sudo apt-get install
<xubuntu927> Here is the lspci command: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/LDm6QHV9_uSem424GwLWB-GnhHo0s5jL895CZbFMQ0U?feat=directlink
<holstein> Guest79254: http://ss64.com/bash/
<holstein> Guest79254: what actions? you have to say "im trying to do such and such" and i'll suggest a command
<Guest79254> nothing just cirious what i can do
<holstein> Guest79254: use the #xubuntu-offtopic channel for chat.. thanks!
<Guest79254> i have xubuntu not linux
<xubuntu927> Are there any steps that I can take to setup or configure my internet connection as a first time user of xubuntu?
<holstein> Guest79254: xubuntu *is* linux
<Guest79254> i think what im askig i s a topic of discussion for this channal
<Guest79254> and i know that xubuntu is related to linux but are diffrent os
<holstein> Guest79254: linux is a kernel.. not an operating system.. xubuntu uses the linux kernel
<holstein> Guest79254: xubuntu *is* linux.. as i said above.. not as you stated above
<holstein> xubuntu is not "related to linux".. it *is* linux... and uses the linux kernel just as all linux distros do
<Guest79254> really i have a comp that has *only* linux on it as an os
<holstein> Guest79254: again, linux is *not* an os.. but, yes, xubuntu is a linux distro
<xubuntu927> Is it possible to access the internet while booting xubuntu from my usb, thumb drive?
<cfhowlett> Guest79254, linux is NOT an OS
<cfhowlett> xubuntu927, yes, if your wifi card is supported.  boot and see
<holstein> xubuntu927: nothing about xubuntu is preventing that
<Guest79254> i used a linux live cd to axses files on a windows os. but yes it is a os
<holstein> Guest79254: its not
<holstein> Guest79254: linux is the kernel, as i stated, and cfhowlett stated.. its not an os.. its a kernel.. linux is the kernel that xubuntu uses
<xubuntu927> I am trying to. I am in the ubuntu user's manual but it's quite different from xubuntu.
<xubuntu927> Perhaps I should just try ubuntu...
<holstein> xubuntu927: its actucally not all that different.. and the driver support will be the same, and i think that might be where you are hung up
<Guest79254> http://www.linux.org/threads/what-is-linux.4076/ proof
<xubuntu927> ok... how might I correct the driver support hangup?
<holstein> Guest79254: its the kernel, friend..
<cfhowlett> Guest79254, theological debates aside, do you have a support question?
<holstein> xubuntu927: ideally the vendor would provide you a driver.. but, we are assuming thats the issue.. could be anything with your build
<Guest79254> it evolved from a kernel
<Guest79254> i have a question
<holstein> Guest79254: please use the #xubuntu-offtopic channel for chat
<Guest79254> im not chating i have a question
<cfhowlett> !details|Guest79254,
<ubottu> Guest79254,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<holstein> "Linux is the kernel: the program in the system that allocates the machine's resources to the other programs that you run. The kernel is an essential part of an operating system, but useless by itself; it can only function in the context of a complete operating system." from https://www.gnu.org/gnu/linux-and-gnu.html
<Guest79254> i want to know more commands
<holstein> i say that not to be combative, or put it up for debate, just to be clear..
<cfhowlett> !bash|Guest79254,
<ubottu> Guest79254,: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<holstein> Guest79254: commands to do what? have you looked at the list i gave before?
<Guest79254> any commands non spasific
<Guest79254> is there a hacking channal
<cfhowlett> Guest79254, not here.
<holstein> Guest79254: http://ss64.com/bash/ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Guest79254> where
<cfhowlett> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Guest79254> no is there a wite hat hacking channal
<holstein> Guest79254: this is not a "where are the channels" channel.. please use #xubuntu-offtopic
<holstein> http://elucidatedbinary.com/blog/2011/01/11/how-to-search-for-an-irc-channel-on-freenode/
<Guest79254> ok just wondering
<Guest79254> #xubuntu-offtopic
<zack_> sup
<zack_> holstein. sup
<zack_> ##freegeek
<zack_> #xubuntu-offtopic
<cubed_root> will backing up the panel files as described here http://alturl.com/p4355 allow me to delete a panel i might want to return to later?
<cubed_root> !images
<cubed_root> !image
<Maaz> how do you hack with xubuntu?
<cubed_root> what are you looking to do?
<Maaz> hack the government
<Maaz> block their computer
<Maaz> s
<cubed_root> you're nuts
<Maaz> i know
<Maaz> that's why they giving me medicine
<cubed_root> and the nsa is probably listening to this conversation
<Maaz> but i don't take it
<Maaz> no worries
<cfhowlett> Maaz, wrong channel - ask elsewhere
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Maaz> okey i'll do my best
<Maaz> but if the nsa is listening
<Maaz> that makes me important
<Maaz> or aren't i important to them
<cfhowlett> Maaz, wrong channel - take it someplace else.  this channel is for xubuntu support
<Maaz> oke
<Maaz> i need support
<Maaz> i want to install hack programs on xubuntu
<cfhowlett> Maaz, last chance - you were already told that's not going to happen here.
<cfhowlett> !hacking
<ubottu> A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<xubuntu599> fala anões
<xubuntu599> hi bris
<xubuntu599> brod
<elfy> cubed_root: I've backed up and put back panels like that in the past
<cubed_root> will backing up the panel files as described here http://alturl.com/p4355 allow me to delete a panel i might want to return to later?
<elfy> cubed_root: as I said a short while ago - I've backed up and put back panels like that in the past
<cubed_root> sorry - i hadn't seen your comment, thanks
<elfy> :)
<cubed_root> so those 2 files should be sufficient?
<elfy> worked for me :)
<cubed_root> cool! thanks : )
<elfy> though - if you've got a launcher that relies on something being installed - it will be empty until it's reinstalled
<cubed_root> launcher - a gui widget/icon that launches an app? i just want to make sure i understand
<elfy> yep
<cubed_root> cool thanks
<elfy> I use libreoffice - I have a launcher for bits of it - if I copy panel config before I've installed libreoffice - the launcher is there, but useless
<cubed_root> ah - ok
<Maaz> !hacking
<ubottu> A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<Maaz> !cracking
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Maaz> hey
<Maaz> i want to install linux on my computer but i've xubuntu how can i install it?
<bekks> Insert the CD, boot it, follow the on screen instructions.
<Maaz> thanks
<sohail-ahmed> I just have connected my old 3 in1 desk jet printer to my xubuntu machine, how can I make sure that my computer install the necessary drivers/
<sohail-ahmed> the printer is from hp
<well_laid_lawn> !msg ubottu find hp
<ubottu> well_laid_lawn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<well_laid_lawn> sohail-ahmed:  try in a terminal   apt-cache search hp
<well_laid_lawn> there should be a package for hp printers iirc
<sohail-ahmed>  !msg ubottu find hp
<ubottu> sohail-ahmed: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sohail-ahmed> I have tried apt-cache search hp and my terminal gets full with a lisst
<bekks> !printing
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<bekks> sohail-ahmed: Please follow the links given to get your specific printer working.
<williamtell> There is a sound problem in Toshiba notebook Satellite L30
<williamtell> I recently installed xubuntu in my latopy
<williamtell> That means i'm freshman in ubuntu, pl help me!
<sohail-ahmed> thanks every body its working now.
<xubuntu809> I am seeking some assistance with configuring xubuntu. I am successfully loading it onto a machine via a 64 gig usb thumb drive, but I am unable to access the internet with my Lan cable.
<xubuntu809> I can pay a litecoin or bitcoin fee to anyone who is successfully able to get me connected.
<xubuntu809> The green LED of the Lan port comes on, but Xubuntu does not recognize the connection.
<xubuntu809> It reads, "Wired Network: Disconnected"
<xubuntu809> Is no one able to help?
<bekks> xubuntu809: Check dmesg
<xubuntu809> Is dmesg a command for terminal?
<xubuntu809> I am reading about dmesg. Is there an attribute that allows for the checking of lan connection specifically?
<bekks> Type "dmesg" in a terminal.
<bekks> Pull the cable, type it again. Plug it back in, type it again.
<xubuntu809> okay, dmesg has been typed in the pre/post cable plugin routine as directed. As you'd expect, there's a boatload of on screen output.
<xubuntu809> Is there some output I should assess?
<sohail-ahmed> I  have xubuntu installed on a pc where my shift keys are broken. Therefore I want to use my right-control key for a shift key. What should I do to make this happen
<xubuntu809> bekks, any other direction?
<koegs> sohail-ahmed: xmodmap is the keyword :)
<sohail-ahmed> koegs; After going though the info xmodmap quickly, I have tried xmodmap -e “Shift_L=Control_R” but it says 1 error encountered.
<sohail-ahmed> koegs:I have also tried; xmodmap -e "keysym Shift_L = Control_L"
<xubuntu809> Is anyone else interested and able to help me?
<moultonr_> I want to search for files in thunar.  Is using catfish still the preferred method, or is there a better way?
<sohail-ahmed> @moultonr_;  I am no expert but i use
<sohail-ahmed> locate filename
<sohail-ahmed> to find files
<moultonr_> sohail-ahmed, I don't know what I'm looking for though.  I'm trying to find where Thunderbird sticks it's icons
<sohail-ahmed> do locate thundarbird
<sohail-ahmed> **thunderbird
<Maaz> !hacking
<ubottu> A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<Maaz> !hack
<moultonr_> sohail-ahmed, all I see is the regular Thunderbird icon.
<koegs> sohail-ahmed: you need to clear Control_R first
<sohail-ahmed> thanks koegs for responding. So what I understood is that I need to first clear control-r and shift-r  and then do the mappings. The dashes represents underscores.
<sohail-ahmed> moultonar;  i am not sure what exactly you are looking for but a quick search for thunderbird icons i found this folder /usr/share/icons/HighContrast/scalable/apps-extra/thunderbird-icon.svg
<moultonr_> sohail-ahmed, I'm looking for a nice version of the trash can icon for a blog post I'm working on.  I've ended up using xmag to take a shot of my trash can, and I'm making a nice one in GIMP based on that
<sohail-ahmed> moultar; http://www.softicons.com/free-icons/folder-icons/folder-icon-set-by-deleket/mozilla-thunderbird-icon
<xubuntu066> I have tried booting to xubuntu from usb stick, but I can't get the internet to work. I am now trying ubuntu from usb stick, and any window I open fails to render graphics correctly. the video output looks jumbled. Can anyone help with this?
<moultonr_> sohail-ahmed, http://fossfolks.com/how-to/when-you-can-not-empty-trash-in-thunderbird-with-imap-folders/  I ended up just making one...
<sohail-ahmed> great
<gemmaxubuntu> hello everybody, i just installed xubuntu in my old overclocked pIV and everything looks fine, everything seems to work, i choosed to install propietary drivers on install and to download updates. I have a nvidia graphics card, and the nvidia driver installed by default. Nevertheless, in the MENU, SYSTEM, i have 2 instances of NVIDIA X Server Settings, is that normal?
<gemmaxubuntu> i took a look to the software center and searched for NVIDIA, the driver is installed is the version 96 (for old nvidia graphics) is that the driver i should use? is normal to have to instances of NVIDIA X Server Settings in my menu? Im running a GeForce4 MX 440 AGP8x
<gemmaxubuntu> should i unninstall that driver (version 96) and install the "actual" or the version 173?? thank you in advance
<ijotlines> whats up peoples.
<ijotlines> o wow, this is logged? not cool. peace.
<knome> gemmaxubuntu, newer version is in most cases better, but might not even work with all cards.
<knome> gemmaxubuntu, as long as everything works for you, and you don't feel any slowness, i guess you are fine running what you are
<gemmaxubuntu> im just concerned about having 2 instances of NVIDIA X Server Settings in my menu, and, if posible, may i try newer driver to see what happend or will my installation crash if not supported and then i have to reinstall xubuntu?
<gemmaxubuntu> im just a bit slow in flash videos and games, of course not posible to watch HD flash enbeded
<knome> the newer driver might break something, but it's highly unlikely you will have to reinstall. you might need to login from a text console to revert though
<gemmaxubuntu> so may i just uninstall the driver, reboot, and try to install the new nvidia driver from the xubuntu software center?
<sohail-ahmed> as for help see;
<knome> have you installed some driver from outside the repositories? that might be one of the reasons you're seeing the item twice
<sohail-ahmed> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2081649
<knome> gemmaxubuntu, which xubuntu version are you running?
<gemmaxubuntu> no, is default installation connected to internet and checking download updates and use third party software
<knome> gemmaxubuntu, also re: slowness on videos, how much ram do you have?
<gemmaxubuntu> lts full updated
<gemmaxubuntu> 12.04
<knome> gemmaxubuntu, run jockey (should be in the menu as "additional drivers"
<gemmaxubuntu> i have 2gb ram, piv 2.4 overclocked 2.88 so i can use the 400 mem bus
<knome> gemmaxubuntu, that should help you with the driver selection/installation
<gemmaxubuntu> i runned additional drivers right after install, it shows i only need the nvidia driver wich is installed and active, i have the option to delete it from here, should i start there?
<gemmaxubuntu> or should i unninstall from the software center better?
<gemmaxubuntu> in jockey, it says this is the recommended driver
<gemmaxubuntu> :(
<gemmaxubuntu> i guess i wont be able to watch hd movies from my xubuntu, thats why i want to give it a try to one of the other 3 nvidia drivers
<sohail-ahmed> gemmaxubuntu ;; have a look http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2081649
<knome> gemmaxubuntu, the jockey interface should do whatever is needed re: removing/installing
<gemmaxubuntu> sohail-ahmed: i read your link, it says i should install my drivers manually, is that means that there are more nvidia drivers than those on the repositories?
<sohail-ahmed> gemmaxubuntu: its hard to pin point the issue, often the driver may not be the only issue. I Suggest you try various drivers as suugested by gemmaxubuntu and also put a look at nvidia config.
<gemmaxubuntu> mmm, im going to unninstall the actual driver and make a reestart and reconnect to the IRC, then i will think wich driver to use, jockey seems to choose a proper driver, maybe i just cant watch hd with my currect hardware :( i tested a game (tremulous) and works perfectly, so i guess the driver is ok, i just dont like the 2 instances of nvidia xserver settings
<gemmaxubuntu> i'll be back after uninstalling the jockey sugested driver, set  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2081649 to favourites to purge xserver xorg settings, and try a newer driver
<gemmaxubuntu> thank you, brb
<gemmaxubuntu> settings purged, nvidia driver uninstalled through software center (lol, i had to unninstall twice, now i understand my double xserver settings entrance in the menu :) ), im rebooting see what happend, brb
<gemmaxubuntu> perfect, i uninstalled the nvidia driver and my xubuntu works perfectly, tested tremulous and worked also high quality, im goint to test a flash hd video on my browser to see if there is a difference. how do i know wich graphic driver im using now?
<sohail-ahmed> use settings manger
<gemmaxubuntu> incredible, with no nvidia drivers, flash hd video perform much better
<gemmaxubuntu> were in the settings manager i can see the graphic driver?
<sohail-ahmed> settings manager ... additional drivers
<gemmaxubuntu> there i see im not using any aditional driver, so i guess im using xubuntu default driver (was that alsa or something like that) nevertheless additional drivers recommends me to install NVIDIA driver but my computer performs slower with that driver
<gemmaxubuntu> i dont understand... :)
<gemmaxubuntu> hope to be a linux geek! :)
<knome> gemmaxubuntu, you should be happy that the open source drivers work well for you
<gemmaxubuntu> yes i am happy
<knome> gemmaxubuntu, there's no need to install the proprietary nvidia drivers in that case
<gemmaxubuntu> so happy
<gemmaxubuntu> i just dont understand why additional drivers recommend me to install the nvidia driver
<gemmaxubuntu> i can watch now 720p videos on my browser and with the nvidia driver i could not
<gemmaxubuntu> i should report to xubuntu?
<knome> gemmaxubuntu, you just did. that's "normal"; for some people, the open source drivers work better
<gemmaxubuntu> and just so i learn, how are the graphic open source drivers called? if they have a name, and, how do i play with the settings so i can choose performance over quality? if there is a way (disable antialising and those things)
<knome> gemmaxubuntu, nouveau
<knome> gemmaxubuntu, there isn't special controls, just the generic ones (see 'appearance' from the settings manager, also 'window manager' and 'window manager tweaks' which control some of that stuff)
<knome> (not really related with the driver itself though)
<gemmaxubuntu> i see many people having trouble with my same graphics card and most of them the go back to xubuntu 11 and install the propietary driver as recomended by xubuntu experts, also xubuntu recomends itself to install the nvidia driver and installs it by default if you check propietary drivers on install, how can i help those people so they just install xubuntu latest LTS version and use open source drivers wich perform better than t
<knome> "xubuntu experts" being who? :)
<gemmaxubuntu> sorry, just guessed, probably not so experts hehe
<sohail-ahmed> gemmaxubuntu,, to play with your settings you need to have run sudo nvidia-settings , caution it may change you driver.
<knome> sohail-ahmed, not with the open source driver.
<gemmaxubuntu> nevertheless, xubuntu itself recommends me to install the propietary driver
<sohail-ahmed> i agree knome, but in that case he cant have a full advantage of his card
<knome> gemmaxubuntu, not sure if it should, but at least you are given the choice...
<knome> sohail-ahmed, except that it was just confirmed the open source drivers work better.
<knome> sohail-ahmed, please try to follow the discussion and not throw random links/comments
<sohail-ahmed> ok. pulling back
<gemmaxubuntu> sohail-ahmed: i dont understand "full advantage" concept, it is just performing better with open source drivers, is not that "full advantage"?
<gemmaxubuntu> do you mean my graphic cars can do more things than just show the graphics on the screen?
<knome> gemmaxubuntu, the open source drivers can't always enable all features your card supports with the proprietary drivers
<knome> gemmaxubuntu, it's really up to you which driver is best for you
<gemmaxubuntu> i understand, you mean things like "pixel shadowing etc"
<gemmaxubuntu> but those things are normally only needed for gammers right?
<knome> that's one example.
<knome> in some cases, the proprietary drivers offer better speed
<knome> but apparently not in your case
<gemmaxubuntu> i dont think i can game on an old 2.4 pentium IV :)
<gemmaxubuntu> linux repositories games (tremulous high quality, battle of westhnot...) works good
<gemmaxubuntu> could you tell me an open source game from the repositories that should use some of those things my card should have so i can test it both with open source drivers and the nvidia drivers?
<gemmaxubuntu> that would be the last test :)
<knome> gemmaxubuntu, well, tremulous or battle of wesnoth, because those are the games you play. if they work better now than with the proprietary drivers, awesome
<knome> that *is* the ultimate, personalized test
<knome> you've passed
<gemmaxubuntu> for now, for normal computer use, open office, flash videos, browsing the web, open source demonstrated better performance, nevertheless i would like to try a more high-end game, so i can see my self how it performs with both drivers, would you mind to tell me one of that kind of game wich i can find on the repositorie so i can do my final choose of propietarie or non propietary drivers?
<knome> i would consider tremulous a solid test.
<knome> disclaimer: i don't really game on linux/pc.
<xubuntu897> I dont know what i shud use.. Xubuntu 12.04.4 or 13.10.. why use 12.04.4 instead of the newest ?
<knome> xubuntu897, 12.04 is a long-term support version
<gemmaxubuntu> knome: then im happy to keep my open source drivers!! thank you all open source programmers!
<knome> gemmaxubuntu, no problem :) enjoy!
<gemmaxubuntu> and, tell the xubuntu creators, not to recommend nvidia drivers for GeForce4 MX :)
<knome> gemmaxubuntu, as i said, you told it yourself. i'm the sitting xubuntu project lead :)
<gemmaxubuntu> oh! glad to meet you :)
<knome> you too, always good to see/hear people who are happy with xubuntu
<gemmaxubuntu> very happy! i dropped to the flor my i5 with ubuntu and broke, i had to use my old pIV, im so happy i have xubuntu to make it run smothly! :)
<gemmaxubuntu> knome, nevertheless, in case i get the money to get a new agp8x graphics card, is there a list of the best one i can use with my xubuntu? since now are all pci express i guess it should be a winner in performance wich i may find trough ebay. I have no money for a new pc but i may try to get graphics for this old one i have a very good quality motherboard, case, cooling, and memory, i guess just upgrading my graphics (and maybe 
<knome> gemmaxubuntu, i would just look for generic compatibility lists for linux. don't know if there's an exhaustive listing somewhere
<gemmaxubuntu> ok, i will google it!
<knome> gemmaxubuntu, i would still avoid optimus-cards, they still have more or less problems with linux
<gemmaxubuntu> ok, i will take a look to compatibility lists and see, nevertheless if someone has the experience of a very good performing agp graphics cards under xubuntu, let me know!
<gemmaxubuntu> and my last question (hehe, im having all the audience today, sorry) my motherboard has sata raid built in, may xubuntu be installed on a raid array? or do i need a floopy drivers disk like i used to do in windows years ago with this board?
<knome> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<gemmaxubuntu> reading!
<gemmaxubuntu> o no! fakeRaid, i never heard about, im goint to reboot and see my bios and raid set up to see if i have a real hardware raid or a fakeRaid, brb, thank you again
<gemmaxubuntu> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Thibaut73> Do a person speak french ?
<gemmaxubuntu> buf, now i hate fakeRaid, and forget about raid, nevertheless i have a question not solved by ubottu links neither googling. If i use hard drives on my fakeraid sata connections but i do not define any array (so i dont use any Raid set) but each disk alone, is the data on those harddrives also only accesible by the same fakeraid controller? or is this data on those harddrives normal (ext4) and i can move my drive to other compu
<gemmaxubuntu> im scared to plug my harddrives into the silicon sataRaid (fakeraid) connectors
<gemmaxubuntu> i dont have an empty spare disk to test it my self, anyone has experience on Raid?
<gemmaxubuntu> lets try to make the question easier to understand, can i use a fakeRaid sata interface or a hardware raid sata interface  as a normal sata interface without setting  Raid arrays so the hardisks plugged into it can be accessible in any other system without the same raid hardware in case of a system crash?
<Amoxychillin> So you're asking if a fakeraid array would be readable by another machine plug n play?
<gemmaxubuntu> no, im asking if those disk pluged on a fakeraid but not set into an array would be readable by another machine plug n play
<Amoxychillin> No
<gemmaxubuntu> so even if i dont set any array, the data would be modified by the controller?
<gemmaxubuntu> and therefore i will need the same controller to access the data?
<gemmaxubuntu> so those 4 SATA connectors on my motherboard (wich depend on the silicon sataraid controller) i cant use as a normal sata connectors?
<Amoxychillin> In theory you could use dmraid to create another virtual controller and hope for the best.  Yet it's probably more trouble than its worth.
<Amoxychillin> Yes they function as normal sata connections
<Amoxychillin> They aren't "raid sata" controllers.  You would be using RAID configuration via the sata connections.   To my knowledge no such animal exists as a "RAID SATA"
<gemmaxubuntu> im going to test it right now, i hope not to loose my data, im shutting off, pluging a disk into those connectors and see if i can access the data
<gemmaxubuntu> brb
<Amoxychillin> In my personal experience fakeraid configurations have always ended up costing me more time and effort than they were worth.
<Amoxychillin> Good luck
<gemmaxubuntu> ty
<Amoxychillin> cim
<gemmaxubuntu> i can access the data on my harddrive connected to the fakeraid connector, but i cant see the partitions in gparted
<gemmaxubuntu> how curious
<gemmaxubuntu> any clue to modify partitions on the disk trught xubuntu?
<Amoxychillin> Curious how you can access the data yet the partitions dont "exist"
<gemmaxubuntu> yes very curious
<gemmaxubuntu> the partition can be mounted and unmounted and the data, ntfs is accesible
<gemmaxubuntu> but nevertheless gparted sees the disk but it says there are no partitions
<gemmaxubuntu> shows all the space as free, non partitioned
<Amoxychillin> It has to just not recognize the file type th en
<gemmaxubuntu> ah, no i see it
<Amoxychillin> wrong physical drive selected?
<gemmaxubuntu> it says "you cant make a partition out of the disk" on info
<Amoxychillin> that makes more sense
<gemmaxubuntu> and clicking new on the free space, it says, "there is no partition table"
<gemmaxubuntu> i have plugged only two identical disk
<gemmaxubuntu> one running xubuntu and parted and the other one wich i can access the data of the only partition it has but i cant touch partition table on gparted
<gemmaxubuntu> and shows there is no partitions :)
<gemmaxubuntu> at least i can access the data
<Amoxychillin> Well that means that everything you wanted to accomplish is working
<gemmaxubuntu> exactly
<gemmaxubuntu> :)
<Amoxychillin> You can't damage the partition or formatting on your secondary machine, yet the data is available.  So when you return it to the original machine all is well
<Amoxychillin> :)
<gemmaxubuntu> it is working as a normal drive on a fakeraid connection
<Amoxychillin> Lucky dog
<gemmaxubuntu> i havent try to write on it yet, lets me see
<gemmaxubuntu> writeable aswell
<gemmaxubuntu> :)
<Amoxychillin> Question is will it rebuild the raid once its returned
<Amoxychillin> It should
<gemmaxubuntu> but it is not part of a raid
<Amoxychillin> thats right youy didnt assign anything
<gemmaxubuntu> i have not selected the disk as a member of an array
<gemmaxubuntu> but somehow still readeable by xubuntu :)
<gemmaxubuntu> i can part it connecting to my dvd sata conector and then put it back to fake raid and use it, nive
<gemmaxubuntu> nice*
<gemmaxubuntu> im going to try with another drive wich is parted, lets see if all partitions are mounted brb
<Amoxychillin> alright
<gemmaxubuntu> not hotplug, so it will take a while :)
<gemmaxubuntu> brb
<gemmaxubuntu> nice
<gemmaxubuntu> i guess im really missing the partition table on the other drive
<gemmaxubuntu> :)
<gemmaxubuntu> i connected another drive to the fakeraid connections and it is fully functional
<gemmaxubuntu> even trough gparted
<gemmaxubuntu> should i fsck the failing drive in gparted?
<gemmaxubuntu> i dont have enought spare space to copy the data though, is it to dangerous?
<gemmaxubuntu> no partition table but data is accesible and one partition mounted
<gemmaxubuntu> nevertheless im happy i found out you can use fakeRaid sata connectors as a normal sata intefaces aslong as you dont set the disk as part of an array :)
<gemmaxubuntu> any clue on how xubuntu is finding my partition and i can access the data if no partition table is present on the disk?
<bekks> gemmaxubuntu: sudo lsblk
<xubuntu159> so I am installing voyager 12.04  & it keeps trying to draw from Medibuntu
<xubuntu159> >_>
<xubuntu159> <_<
<xubuntu159> >_>
<xubuntu159> WTF?
<bekks> Your keyboard is broken.
<xubuntu159> clearly
<xubuntu159> anyway, Getting a lot of 404s while installing & a lot of "something wicked happened"
<xubuntu159> making me kinda nervous
<bekks> Then pastebin the entire output, and give us the URL.
<xubuntu159> ok
<gemmaxubuntu> bekks, thank you, lsblk shows in that disk it should be another partition wich is not mounted
<gemmaxubuntu> proably corrupted
<gemmaxubuntu> i dont care about since i know there was my old OS, so only the Data partition is mounted
<xubuntu159> It wont let me copy the output & its stuck @ 126 of 137
<xubuntu159> -_-
<xubuntu159> Im starting to think eff this, & go back to Pinguy
<gemmaxubuntu> so bekks, trully my partition table is corrupted, is there a way to rebuild it?
<bekks> gemmaxubuntu: Restore your backup of the partition table.
<gemmaxubuntu> :) i have no back up
<bekks> Then you dont have any valuable important data on that disk.
<gemmaxubuntu> yes i do, to much
<gemmaxubuntu> not on the first partition wich is not mounted, but yes on the second one
<gemmaxubuntu> wich is 450gb
<gemmaxubuntu> uff
<bekks> You dont, you dont have a backup. Copy all stuff you to some other disk, and recreate a partitiontable along with all filesystems you want.
<gemmaxubuntu> i will plug all my disks to see i have enough space
<gemmaxubuntu> so im so lucky the data partition is mounted... puff
<gemmaxubuntu> to much data, to less money.... i guess i will have to delete some data...
<gemmaxubuntu> in spain is legal and free to download music :)
<bekks> So thats redownloadable.
<gemmaxubuntu> exactly
<bekks> And not valuable or important at all.
<gemmaxubuntu> the only importance is that in spain we still have copper pair connection :(
<gemmaxubuntu> imagine how many months of downloading hehe
<bekks> Depends on the bandwidth.
<gemmaxubuntu> i will make a purge, what else
<bekks> Copper ethernet goes up to 40Gb/s
<gemmaxubuntu> not in spain jaja, you are lucky if you get 6Mb of your 10Mb max contract
<gemmaxubuntu> installations are owfull, lots of noise, copper pair with electricity cables, nodes far... etc
<gemmaxubuntu> i pray for optic fiber reaching home soon :)
<gemmaxubuntu> nevertheless i will delete what doesnt fit in other drives, what else, then, how i part my drive again? gparted does not let me do anything on that drive
<bekks> gemmaxubuntu: Because a partition from that drive is is use currently.
<gemmaxubuntu> no i tried before backing up to unmount
<gemmaxubuntu> gparted tells me there is no partition table, therefore "i cant part outside of the disk"
<gemmaxubuntu> it shows the disk as empty, not parted, but i cant create partitions
<bekks> gemmaxubuntu: Then put a disk label on it, first, using fdisk.
<gemmaxubuntu> bekks, yes i guess that is the problem, the first partition of the disk has no label
<gemmaxubuntu> then i dont see it on desktop then i can unmount it
<bekks> Partitions never have labels at all.
<bekks> Filesystem might have labels, but those labels are optional.
<bekks> And I was talking about a new partition table, which is called "disk label", too.
<gemmaxubuntu> mmm, then, lets me wait to finish backing up and then i ask again to try to solve the problem
<bekks> And since you are seeing partitions on that disk, your partition table cant be corrupted.
<gemmaxubuntu> uff so everytime im more lost :)
<gemmaxubuntu> gparted tells me there is no partition table on the disk
<gemmaxubuntu> but lsblk shows the two partitions
<bekks> Forget gparted.
<gemmaxubuntu> okeys
<gemmaxubuntu> 14min to finish backing up what it is important
<gemmaxubuntu> then i try with fdisk
<gemmaxubuntu> im sorry to continue bothering, i will like to learn, if i should forget gparted, that mean my disk may be ok and not corrupted?
<gemmaxubuntu> lsblk shows sdb with its two original partitions
<gemmaxubuntu> nevertheless on my desktop only one is mounted by default
<gemmaxubuntu> this partition is sdb2, how do i access sdb1?
<gemmaxubuntu> (i mean as mounted, showed as an icon on my dektop) i just learned is not the same thing :)
<CraHan> Hi, I'd like to report a bug (and possible fix) in plymouth-theme-xubuntu-logo. Unfortunately https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth-theme-xubuntu-logo doesn't seem to exist. Any tips on where to file it?
<Unit193> CraHan: Sure, but first what's the issue?
<Unit193> xubuntu-artwork is the source package.
<CraHan> It's nothing special. The plymouth theme prints out messages at the bottom of the screen. One after the other starting at the bottom
<CraHan> the bug is that the first message is printed at the top and only starting from the second message is it coming up from the bottom
<CraHan> the reason is the message list array is not initialised
<Unit193> Ah, that.  If you'd like, you can also bzr branch and then later propose a merge.
<Unit193> ochosi: Here?
<Unit193> But yes, it is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-artwork
<CraHan> ah that's the package. Great
<CraHan> The fix is basically to fill the msgs_line array with Sprites containing an empty string
<CraHan> so when you do a GetHeight on an array element there's a sprite in there it actually can get a height from
<CraHan> at least after I added that it now starts printing messages from the bottom and moves them up
<CraHan> as I would expect
<CraHan> If that makes any sense at all? :)
<Unit193> Yes.  Right now, it places them terribly on this screen, but I don't see it that often.
<CraHan> I use dm-crypt and when I type the wrong password and then the correct password it happens.
<CraHan> or is visible. Anyway. I'll start with reporting the bug on the xubuntu-artwork page. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction!
<Unit193> No problem, thank you.
<cody_> hello
<CraHan> Unit193: I sent a merge request. My first time working with bzr and sending a merge request on launchpad so I hope everything went correctly :)
<ochosi> CraHan: hey there, i wasn't around before
<ochosi> i'm usually in charge of the artwork stuff in xubuntu
<CraHan> hi ochosi
<ochosi> the plymouth theme wasn't written by me though
<ochosi> i looked into it a while ago
<CraHan> I filed a bug report here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-artwork/+bug/1277976
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1277976 in xubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "plymouth-theme-xubuntu-logo messages are printed in the wrong order" [Undecided,New]
<ochosi> the author is rowboatnick
<CraHan> And while I was at it I decided to take a stab at pulling in the project with bzr and sending a merge request :)
<ochosi> nice
<CraHan> Do I update the bug report with the info about the merge request?
<ochosi> hm, yeah, that doesn't look very elegant :)
<CraHan> I know :)
<ochosi> yeah, go ahaed
<ochosi> ahead
<CraHan> there's probably a nicer way to fix this.
<ochosi> yeah, i don't know too much about plymouth's scripting language
<ochosi> it always seemed a bit odd to me
<CraHan> Well, same here to be honest.
<ochosi> rowboatnick: can you take a quick look at this? ^
<rowboatnick> ochosi: ye, im aware of this bug
<rowboatnick> I even fixed it, but Im not sure i have that code anymore
<foggalong> In all this time it had never occurred to me that there might be a separate IRC for xubuntu
<ochosi> rowboatnick: would be great if you could check whether you still have that code, or whether you're able to rewrite it
<rowboatnick> ochosi: he's correct about the issue, the problem is just that its uninitialized
<rowboatnick> the fix is simply to make sure its allocated
<rowboatnick> you could set it to Sprite objects or just NULL
<ochosi> my problem is that i never see any messages in plymouth
<ochosi> because i never see plymouth
<rowboatnick> msgs_line = [NULL,NULL,NULL,NULL]
<ochosi> 1) i have a ssd, so my boot-process is too fast, 2) i'm using proprietary drivers atm
<rowboatnick> hehe
<CraHan> I can update the code and send a new merge request if that's ok?
<CraHan> replace what I proposed now with what rowboatnick said above
<rowboatnick> CraHan: if you want to merge your code, please test it first too
<CraHan> The merge request I sent now works, but I'll try your suggestion, test it and then send a new merge request
<CraHan> It's quite a bit more elegant :)
<rowboatnick> If you use my method, you have to make sure the SetPosition does not operate if an index is NULL
<rowboatnick> if you feel like it, just switch your code to using []
<CraHan> ok, good to know
<rowboatnick> instead of one seperate lines
<Unit193> ochosi: I'm using proprietary drivers and see it, the i915 on the crappy computer is where I get the "real" plymouth.
<ochosi> Unit193: yeah, not sure, not working here with nvidia
<Unit193> nvidia here too. :/
<rowboatnick> acctually, I would advise using NULL checks, because changing Sprite text is annoying :P
<CraHan> Thanks for the help rowboatnick, ochosi
<ochosi> no problem, thanks for finding the bug and looking into it!
<ochosi> (only very few ppl do that, most just whine ;))
<Unit193> Hey! ;)
<ochosi> hehe
<ochosi> well i wasn't pointing any fingers though, was i?
<ochosi> :)
<MrTulias> Hi
<Unit193> Howdy.
<ochosi> ahoj
<CraHan> Ok, implemented rowboatnick's fix (including checking for NULL values before using setPosition on msgs_list items). Looks like it's working correctly. I'll update the request.
<MrTulias> I have to add a few lines in the configuration x to run well the mouse ... Should I add them to the file /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf/50-vmmouse.conf? This is what I have to add http://paste.ubuntu.com/6900173/
<MrTulias> */usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<brainwash> MrTulias: or /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ which is the recommended location
<CraHan> ochosi, rowboatnick merge request should now be updated with your suggestion. Tested it and it seems to be behaving as expected.
<ochosi> CraHan: sounds good, but i want at least one other person to test this successfully
<CraHan> of course
<ochosi> breaking plymouth could be bad
<ochosi> and unfortunately i can't be that person, as i mentioned
<ochosi> so we'll have to look for someone else
<CraHan> I would definitely like more people to test it first.
<MrTulias> Thanks brainwash, but I d'ont see that folder... Have I to create it?
<CraHan> Wouldn't want my first merge request to lock people out of their machines :)
<ochosi> CraHan: indeed :)
#xubuntu 2014-02-09
<brainwash> MrTulias: usually no, it should exist by default I think
<MrTulias> Ok, thanks again. I will look better :p
<Unit193> ls: cannot access /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/: No such file or directory  guess not.
<brainwash> I don't remember creating it manually
<brainwash> some package might have created it at some point
<MrTulias> Would I could use a file /etc/X11/xorg.conf that I have of ubuntu?
<lecatmure_> today i moved to xubuntu, i'm tired of windows
<lecatmure_> linux forever!!!!
<knome> lecatmure_, enjoy
<MrTulias> \o/
<MrTulias> Bye, thanks a lot
<rodd> I have a live usb xubuntu but would like to make it persistent, is that possible?
<ethermonk> yes
<Unit193> !persistent
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ethermonk> do you have access to a a bootable system or another live disk?
<rodd> thanks, no ethermonk
<rodd> my hdd fried
<ethermonk> or you can install unetbootin onto the live disk and create a new live disk with persistence
<rodd> if i remember when i created this usb, i checked persistent on unetbootin
<rodd> but i suppose im missing something in the boot screen
<ethermonk> what boot options do you have?
<rodd> as it's not persisting
<rodd> "try live.." "install" and so on
<rodd> let me try something
<ethermonk> do you have another blank disk or USB we can use?
<ethermonk> what i suggest is to boot a live disk and create a new usb with persistence. partition it so that you have a 2GB FAT16, then the rest to ext2. label the ext2 partition casper-rw, then delete the casper-rw file. fat16 is faster than fat32. all your persistent storage will be on the ext2 partition that m,ust be labeled casper-rw
<ethermonk> but if you have 2 USBs, better off just installing xubuntu onto the largest USB
<ethermonk> is there documentation on how to install casper onto a live disk from within the running live disk?
<aksharpatel> Hi.. I'm using Xubuntu 14.04 right now. Really love it. Is there a way to add ubuntu one indicator to the panel?
<Maaz> what is a good program opener for xubuntu that works on all programs?
<ethermonk> what are you trying to open (file type)
<Maaz> hacking.exe
<Maaz> i dunno it's for windows or xubuntu
<Maaz> if it is
<ethermonk> wine
<Maaz> vine
<ethermonk> or run windows in virtual machine
<Maaz> oke
<ethermonk> you can install wine from the software center
<Maaz> but my virtual machine gives an error while starting the window in the virtual machine
<ethermonk> depending on what VM app you'r running theres a room for that
<Maaz> wine windows program loader?
<ethermonk> yes
<Maaz> oke thanks
<Maaz> it looks like a drawing program
<Maaz> how can i check what kind of xubuntu i have?
<Maaz> where is the information of the computer?
<MaazZ> how do i open or start iso files?
<baizon> MaazZ: use a iso program or simply the archive manager
<MaazZ> oke
<baizon> MaazZ: with the archive manager can extract it, win an iso mounter you can mount it on a virtual drive
<baizon> the second solution would be a better one imho
<Maaz> how can i see my computer information?
<Maaz> or what kind of xubuntu i have/
<Maaz> ?
<bazhang> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<bazhang> sudo lshw
<Maaz> oke thanks
<bazhang> np
<Maaz> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Maaz> test
<ethermonk> PASS
<Maaz> YES!
<gemmaxubuntu> hello everybody
<Maaz> hello
<Maaz> are u a hacker?
<bazhang> !ot | Maaz
<ubottu> Maaz: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gemmaxubuntu> :)
<Maaz> !kick Maaz
<bazhang> Maaz, stop that
<gemmaxubuntu> i have a small problem with harddisk partitions, im new to command line, so its difficult for me to solve it. Gparted cant operate on that disk (says no partition table) but lsblk shows my partitions correctly. I guess the problem is that the firts partition of the disk shows as hidden. I read fdisk manual but it recommends me to use cfdisk. May i only change de hidden atribute to my sdb1 partition with cfdisk or fdisk? Maybe t
<gemmaxubuntu> i just tried sudo fdisk /dev/sdb and i get a "Fatal Error: primary partition ends after the end of the disk"
<bazhang> why can you not boot with the gparted live cd again?
<gemmaxubuntu> is gparted live different thank not live? i dont understand, i dont think in live mode will be any diffence, but if you suggest so....
<bazhang> yes, you need live
<gemmaxubuntu> ok, im booting live, brb
<bazhang> you cannot do it otherwise
<gemmaxubuntu> but im parting a second hard drive, not primary wich im booting from
<bazhang> so what was the exact error message from gparted, or "disks"
<gemmaxubuntu> i have sda well parted, xubuntu installed and working, im trying to solve partition problem on a secondary hard drive, The exact error of gparted is that the disk has no partition table, and shows the whole disk as not partitioned, on clicking new on the "empty" space, the exact error is that i cant create a partition outside of the disk
<gemmaxubuntu> nevertheless lsblk shows both partition correctly (i have only two)
<gemmaxubuntu> sdb      8:16   0 465,8G  0 disk
<gemmaxubuntu> ├─sdb1   8:17   0     8G  0 part
<gemmaxubuntu> └─sdb2   8:18   0 457,8G  0 part
<gemmaxubuntu> sudo fdisk -l also shows partitions correctly and start and end points correctly to
<gemmaxubuntu> Dispositivo Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema
<gemmaxubuntu> /dev/sdb1              63    16787924     8393931   27  WinRE NTFS oculto
<gemmaxubuntu> /dev/sdb2   *    16787925   976784129   479998102+   7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<gemmaxubuntu> sorry is in spanish
<bazhang> which is a windows system
<gemmaxubuntu> the only thing i see as not correct is that at the end of my first (yes windows system) shows as HIDDEN (oculto) may be there the problem
<bazhang> where's the xubuntu
<gemmaxubuntu> in another disk
<gemmaxubuntu> sda
<bazhang> please share the output
<gemmaxubuntu> Dispositivo Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema
<gemmaxubuntu> /dev/sda1            2046    83890175    41944065    5  Extendida
<gemmaxubuntu> /dev/sda2        83891430    88084394     2096482+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<gemmaxubuntu> /dev/sda3   *    88084395   192956714    52436160    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<gemmaxubuntu> /dev/sda4       192956715   976768064   391905675    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<gemmaxubuntu> /dev/sda5            2048    83890175    41944064   83  Linux
<knome> !pastebin | gemmaxubuntu
<ubottu> gemmaxubuntu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gemmaxubuntu> ups, okey
<bazhang> that bell cannot be unrung
<bazhang> so you want to resize the windows part
<gemmaxubuntu> i would like to solve the problem to learn if posible, if not posible i would like just to part the full disk with a primary ext4 partition to hold my data
<bazhang> what problem
<bazhang> you wish to resize the windows? yes?
<gemmaxubuntu> i wish i can see first my firts 8gb partition and not have the errors in gparted or fdisk that the first partition ends outside of the disk wich is not tru
<bazhang> if it's a dual boot, the shared data part would not want to be ext4
<gemmaxubuntu> no im not dual booting, this is a disk from other pc, i dont use windows long ago
<bekks> gemmaxubuntu: Pastebin: "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda"
<bazhang> ok, thats the first mention you have made of that
<bekks> gemmaxubuntu: Pastebin the entire output.
<gemmaxubuntu> okeys coming
<bazhang> first partition ends outside of the disk
<gemmaxubuntu> y guess you mean sdb where i have the problem, sda is working correctly
<bekks> gemmaxubuntu: Yes.
<gemmaxubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6902498/
<Maaz> my virtual machine does not work:S
<bekks> Maaz: It wants more money?
<Maaz> virtual box
<bekks> Maaz: Then clarify "does not work" please.
<Maaz> oke wait
<Maaz> let me start it
<Maaz> i start virtualbox
<gemmaxubuntu> i belive all the problems may reside in the attribute "hidden" (oculto) of my first partition /dev/sdb1
<gemmaxubuntu> could that be possible?
<bekks> gemmaxubuntu: No.
<gemmaxubuntu> okeys
<bekks> gemmaxubuntu: Where does what say when, that the first partition is outside of the disk?
<gemmaxubuntu> i get that "fatal error" if i try "sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb"
<bekks> gemmaxubuntu: Then pastebin the full output of whatever you do to get the error.
<bekks> gemmaxubuntu: We cant guess it.
<Maaz> and i start virtualmachine and it says FATAL: no bootable medium found! System halted.
<bekks> Maaz: Then attach a bootable medium to your VM.
<Maaz> how do you do that?
<bekks> BY attaching a bootable ISO to the cdrom of your virtual machine, e.g.
<gemmaxubuntu> is only one line in spanish, would you like that pastebin line text, print screen, or a translation by my self?
<bazhang> one line is fine here
<Maaz> and how does that work?
<bazhang> vbox?
<Maaz> yeah
<nlm> hey all, I tried installing awesome wm on my xubuntu installation and am now stuck with an interface somewhere between xfce and awesome,  anyone know how i can reset the xfce interface back to defaults? I've purged awesome from the system but no luck
<bazhang> point vbox to the iso
<bekks> Maaz: https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch01.html#idp51733408
<gemmaxubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6902528/
<bekks> Read "1.8.1 Starting a new VM for the first time" please
<gemmaxubuntu> ohhh i seee
<bekks> gemmaxubuntu: You see what?
<gemmaxubuntu> is the second partition (wich i can access if mounted) that ends out of the disk
<gemmaxubuntu> is it?
<bekks> gemmaxubuntu: cfdisk tells you that.
<gemmaxubuntu> yes it is, i can confirm with the first pastebin, i have a total of 976773168 sectors on the disk but second partition ends at 9767-8-4129
<gemmaxubuntu> how curios
<gemmaxubuntu> so how i solve that?
<gemmaxubuntu> is there a way to set the end of the partition or i have to create a new partition table and lose all the data on my disk?
<gemmaxubuntu> (data is backed up) just learning, i dont know how could it happend
<Maaz> vbox i can't find it
<Maaz> bekks
<Maaz> bekks do you have virtual box?
<bekks> Yes.
<bekks> Maaz: Define "vbox i can't find it".
<Maaz> virtualbox
<gemmaxubuntu> so is it posible to modify the END sector of a partition or the only solution is to create a new partition table?
<Maaz> oke tell me your settings..
<Maaz> tell me in steps what u do if u start a new machine
<bekks> Maaz: No. Tell us whats unclear to your after reading section 1.8.1 of the vbox manual.
<bekks> Maaz: The manual describes it in detail.
<Maaz> oke
<gemmaxubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6902581/
<Maaz> i don't have a cd..
<bekks> Maaz: You need an ISO file.
<Maaz> i have one
<bekks> gemmaxubuntu: Backup all data on thaht disk, and repartition it.
<bekks> Maaz: So you dont need a cd. Attach the iso to your vm as described in that article.
<gemmaxubuntu> thank you bekks, that what i was going to do, i was just wondering if i could modify that END sector, is that possible?
<gemmaxubuntu> im not going to do it, just want to know (to increase my knowledge on partitions) if it would be possible, maybe with sfdisk?
<bekks> gemmaxubuntu: resize the filesystem, then resize the partition.
<Maaz> i started machine i opened the iso file and itś doing nothing
<bekks> Maaz: Because thats not described in that article at all. Start reading it please.
<starrats> Has anyone tried Xubuntu 14-04 Alpha 1?
<bekks> starrats: I bet people already did.
<gemmaxubuntu> thank you bekks, i will read some literature on how to do that, nevertheless i backed up and i'll build a new partition table. Thank you all.
<starrats> ah okay bekks and good morning to you
<Maaz> finally it works
<gemmaxubuntu> i should use MS-DOS partition table right?
<gemmaxubuntu> and for the partition, just to hold data, ext4 is correct? by default is selected ext2
<bekks> gemmaxubuntu: If your disk is smaller than 2TB, you can use MSDOS label, if it is bigger than 2TB, you have to use GPT.
<gemmaxubuntu> bekks, 500GB so MSDOS, thank you, and for the partition? ext4?
<bekks> gemmaxubuntu: If you want ext4, use ext4.
<gemmaxubuntu> i dont fully understand the differences of file systems, i want the best :) y trust you, what would you use? i want the faster and be able to hold files greater than 2gb (video) and also thousand of small mp3. What would you use on that case (i wont use windows)
<bekks> ext4.
<gemmaxubuntu> thank you very much
<Maaz> how long does it take to install linux?
<Maaz> cuz after booting it didn't do anything anymore
<bekks> Maaz: For me, it takes 15 minutes usually.
<Maaz> oke
<Maaz> thanks
<Maaz> then 10 minutes to go
<bekks> 15 minutes to finish the installation. Not 15 minutes until i finally see something.
<Maaz> no i see Linux Minst
<bekks> 15 minutes overall. A fes seconds until I see the first installation screen.
<Maaz> Mint
<bekks> *few
<Maaz> but it showed that it was gonna boot
<bekks> I never installed mint - it may be fast, it may take ages.
<Maaz> and then the linux mint stayed and didn't do anything
<bekks> Then ask the mint support whats wrong at that point.
<gemmaxubuntu> Hello again. I parted a new added disk with a primary ext4 partition, the problem is that only root has access to it, how can i set permissions on that new partition so everybody has full access?
<Maaz> anyone using linux mint ?
<starrats> not here, too bloaty
<gemmaxubuntu> im in the correct path if i "gksudo thunar" then change permisions to /media/label?
<gemmaxubuntu> nevertheless i cant change the owner that way, and all other labels has the owner "username" instead of root, how dificult is to learn linux
<bekks> !mint | Maaz
<ubottu> Maaz: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<gemmaxubuntu> would i have a problem accessing data in other linux system if the owner is root?
<bekks> gemmaxubuntu: We dont know, that depends on the other linux system.
<gemmaxubuntu> so how i change the ownership of a partition and change permisions correctly? may you send me a link so i can read about?
<gemmaxubuntu> as far as i guessed i can change permisions on /media/label running thunar as root, i cant guess further
<bekks> sudo chown and sudo chmod
<gemmaxubuntu> thank you, reading
<uflaig> hello everyone, how can I change the standard text editor?
<gemmaxubuntu> mmm, complex permissions system, i like it:)
<gemmaxubuntu> so "sudo chown username /media/label" would be my correct option?
<gemmaxubuntu> ah no, "sudo chown -R username /media/label" i will try that see what happend
<bekks> Dont do it until you know what it does.
<bekks> -R will change ownership to you user recursively. It will not change the group, sicne you did not specify that.
<gemmaxubuntu> oh good i was still reading
<bekks> If you still want to do it, run: sudo chown -R youruser:yourusersgroup /media/label
<gemmaxubuntu> thank you
<gemmaxubuntu> bekks i really want to learn about xubuntu and linux in general, do you know any good book for begginers (no matter copyrighted, in spain we are allowed to access culture free of charge)  wich i can upload to my book reader and start learning?
<bekks> I dont know any good books, since they are already outdated in the moment you buy them.
<gemmaxubuntu> oh i see, i just dont have the time not the eyes (old screen) to learn on the computer, i will just get any book to start with, nevertheless im open to suggestions, if anybody can suggest me a couple of books to start learning about linux, linux commands and ubuntu (for begginers) i'll be online for a while. Thank you very much.
<gemmaxubuntu> by the way, i changed permisions correctly, but i forgot about the folder lost+found, should i make this folder owner back to root? i guess so
<bekks> gemmaxubuntu: That folders permissions are adjusted everytime you mount the filesystem.
<christoffer> Anyone else have issues with printing in Xubuntu 14.04? ...when trying to print test page to network cups server it starts to print infinite empty pages
<christoffer> works just fine with 12.04 LTS virtual machine but haven't been able to test with 14.04 Ubuntu.
<gemmaxubuntu> bekks: thank you
<brainwash_> !14.04 | christoffer
<ubottu> christoffer: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<christoffer> lol sent from #xubuntu-devel to #xubuntu and now it's #ubuntu+1 ...I wonder where I'm allowed to ask.
 * starrats can't wait for the new release of xubuntu 14.04LTS
<brainwash_> #ubuntu+1 is the correct channel for questions regarding 14.04
<brainwash_> and feel free to file a bug report on launchpad, simply run "ubuntu-bug cups"
<brainwash_> christoffer: ^
<host> hi all
<cfhowlett> host, greetings
<host> i'm using xubuntu 12.04.4 with xfce4.10. if i'm extending the screen to a monitor, the xfce desktop appears on the second monitor
<host> how can i force xfce desktop to use the laptop monitor?
<cfhowlett> host, setting display and choose the display you want shown
<cubed_root> how difficult is it to use a new destkop environment on top of my xubuntu installation?
<cubed_root> for example, cinnamon
<Belial`> sudo apt-get install cinnamon
<Belial`> log out, pick the cinnamon session at log in
<cubed_root> holy crap, really?
<cubed_root> wow
<cubed_root> can't wait to try it
<cubed_root> thanks Belial`
<Belial`> np
<cubed_root> Belial`: will that come with it's own apps -- like a text editor and system settings app, etc? i was reading the other day that you can have duplicates of these types of apps w/multiple desktops
<Belial`> cubed_root, not sure. it depends on what cinnamon pulls in. i haven't installed it so i couldn't tell you.
<xwin8xub_needhel> hi. need help with booting xubuntu dual boot win 8 on laptop
<Emerling> xwin8xub_needhel, wat model laptop? what is you problem exactly?
<xwin8xub_needhel> hp 655
<xwin8xub_needhel> i shrunk my c: by 40GB to use for xubuntu, was able to install it - during install xubuntu didnt recognise any other OS so i used that "something else" setting
<xwin8xub_needhel> once install is done it just boots into win 8
<xwin8xub_needhel> i installed from dvd, i had burned that 800MB~ 64bit iso
<xwin8xub_needhel> 13.10
<Emerling> xwin8xub_needhel,   i not be sure, but i I think your laptop has restrictions UEFI.
<xwin8xub_needhel> should i use this boot-repair utility im reading about
<Emerling> you can see next link.. http://www.linlap.com/hp_655   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<sleezio> hello, i'm new to xubuntu, i was wondering if removing zeitgeist will mess up any other functions(dependencies) in the OS?
<superprower> Hi all
<superprower> Does anybody know how to install nvidia drivers on xubuntu? On debian i was adding smth to repository and used "apt-get install nvidia-glx",  what should i do on xubuntu?
<bekks> !nvidia | superprower
<ubottu> superprower: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<elfy> sleezio: not that I'm aware of - I removed it in the last install I did for some reason
<sleezio> superprower, you can try: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings && sudo nvidia-xconfig , then reboot
<sleezio> elfy, thanks
<superprower> sleezio, so, it doesn't matter wich method i used on debia?
<bekks> superprower: No.
<bekks> superprower: You should follow the ubuntu way being on ubuntu.
<superprower> bekks, sorry me, but it sounds really funny XD
<superprower> bekks, so, you agree with the method that sleezio said?
<bekks> Yes, thats the ubuntu way.
<sleezio> superprower, i used that on mint a few months back, worked fine
<superprower> bekks, sleezio, ok, finished
<superprower> only reboot left
<superprower> but one question
<superprower> will it increase fps (at least for a bit) in a games?
<bekks> Does that matter? :)
<superprower> i dunno :)
<bekks> So it doesnt matter.
<superprower> ok, thx you
<Sysi> I thought using software-properties was the ubuntu way
<Sysi> though I haven't tried with apt since jockey when it miserably failed
<elfy> works now
<bekks> It's just a GUI for the terminal-less out there ;)
<Sysi> yay progress
<superprower> wow, (x)ubuntu boots REALY fast
<sleezio> superprower, now select the current nvidia driver
<sleezio> ..you'll need to reboot again afterwads
<superprower> sleezio, why and when?
<superprower> new update coming soon?
<sleezio> superprower, if you have inxi installed...type this here in chat: /exec inxi -G
<superprower> sleezio, inxi it is the client for irc? No, i'm using default XChat
<sleezio> it'll work in xchat
<sleezio> inxi is an system information script
<sleezio> cool, removed zeitgeist with no probs...i was a bit gunshy, last time i tried to remove zeit(mint MATE) it trashed gnome
<superprower> sleezio, he said that "sh: l: inxi: not found"
<sleezio> superprower, software center, search for inxi > install
<superprower> bekks, sleezio, also, fps has increased, i tested on Portal game in steam
<sleezio> have you verified you're using the current nvidia driver?
<superprower> i dunno ._.
<sleezio> system settings > additional drivers.....
<superprower> sleezio, can i do it from bash? bash is awesome :) it's about inxi
<sleezio> inxi is a terminal command script, but it works via most irc chats
<sleezio> in terminal type inxi -G and it'll tell you your video settings
<superprower> inxi -G
<sleezio> or you can type /exec inxi -G in chat
<superprower> shout
<superprower> ok, i get it
<superprower> wait, please :)
<Sysi> lspci -k | grep nvidia works too
<Sysi> or grep for nouveay instead of nvidia to check if the open driver is being used
<superprower> glx version 304.88, he said
<superprower> sleezio, so?
<sleezio> go to system settings > additional drivers....see if you have the most recent nvidia driver(proprietary, tested) driver selected orX-org driver selected
<superprower> sleezio, i'am using "Nvidia binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library from nvidia-304(proprietary)"
<superprower> smth like that, i'm using russian xubuntu
<sleezio> you're good to go then
<sleezio> you don't see a 319 version?
<sleezio> *this is why inxi comes in handy in help chat
<superprower> i see also 319, 319 proprietary-tested, 304-updates and X.Org.X server-bla-bla-bla-npuveau,
<superprower> in addition drivers menu
<sleezio> select 319, apply changes, reboot
<superprower> K
<superprower> ok
<sleezio> buh bye
<superprower> 319 tested or just proprietary?
<superprower> wait
<superprower> wait maan
<superprower> oh. well
<longbongolungfis> hey folks. using xubuntu 13.10 over here and the strangest problem started popping up after the last base update; in mousepad, the default plaintext editor, whenever i hit the 'q' key, in any context (whether searching a file or typing) it opens a new tab. the 'q' behaves as normal in all other applications and i'd love to remedy this issue. thanks in advance for any help.
<longbongolungfis> it's kind of humorous, but it really detracts from mousepad
<holstein> longbongolungfis: i might just test as a different user, to rule out my user config.. the guest user account should do.. then, i might run mousepad from the terminal and look for handy error messages.. otherwise, i just use a different text editor and havent noticed
<longbongolungfis> terminals sounds like a great idea. just tried running mousepad with gksudo and the issue disappears. running it without gksudo and the issue remains.
<longbongolungfis> terminal*
<holstein> longbongolungfis: thats to run it "as root".. you shouldnt do that, i didnt suggest that
<holstein> longbongolungfis: though, that does seem to imply that the issue is in your users config.. so, you konw where the issue is.. not with the system, the packages, or the upgrades
<longbongolungfis> interesting. where should i be poking around? is there a specific config file that would be responsible for this kind of thing?
<holstein> longbongolungfis: you should try a differnt user, other than sudo.. as i suggested, the guest account is an easy way.. or, look for the config for mousepad, and temporarily move it out of the way and test
<longbongolungfis> on it.
<longbongolungfis> found the culprit! thanks so much. "(gtk_accel_path "<Actions>/MousepadWindow/new" "q")" in mousepad's accels.scm. have no clue how it got there.
<holstein> longbongolungfis: cheers!
<longbongolungfis> yeah. like keeping mousepad as the default text editor for basic stuff and if i need anything heavier for text processing, i switch on over to gedit. thanks again.
<xubuntu491> f
<a1fa> whats the minimum ram requirement for xubuntu?
<Unit193> How much do you have?
<a1fa> 4 x 256Mb = 1Gb
<Unit193> That'd do.
<Unit193> Couldn't remember if it was 512 or 1G.
<Sysi> 512 should work, better to have full gigabyte
<a1fa> anybody know of a good theme
<a1fa> to make newbs transition from xp to xubuntu?
<a1fa> (this is for my mother in law)
<Sysi> as long as you have browser and libreoffice launchers on desktop, theme shouldn't matter
<Unit193> RedmondXP? :P
<Sysi> don't try to make it xp, it's just not the same
<a1fa> i know
<Unit193> (Kidding.)  Numix isn't bad.
<a1fa> so get her libreoffice
<a1fa> anything else?
<a1fa> i think i got her moved over to chrome
<a1fa> long time ago
<a1fa> how about pictures, and that kind of stuff?
<newxubuntu> hello, im making a clean install of xubuntu, i created for primary partitions, boot, /, swap, /home. im not sure what filesystem should i use in boot for / and /home i will use ext4, what should i use for the /boot partition?
<a1fa> ext4
<a1fa> why not use guided partitioning?
<a1fa> or (entire drive)
<Sysi> you don't really need separate /boot partition
<a1fa> newxubuntu: you can also install everything into single partition
<newxubuntu> thank you, so all partitioning is ext4 right
<elfy> newxubuntu: do you have a need for a /boor partition?
<newxubuntu> i like this way better
<elfy> Sysi: snap :p
<newxubuntu> i want to learn very much about xubuntu
<a1fa> there is no benefit in running separate partition for boot
<newxubuntu> so i will be messing up with the partitions
<Random833> I always use a /boot partition because I've been burned before, on a computer that was supposedly too new to have needed it
<a1fa> in old days, you had to have separate boot parition
<newxubuntu> trying to reinstall grub and all those things
<newxubuntu> is for learning purposes
<a1fa> ever since 1999, there was no need for separate boot
<mnemoc> hi, I upgraded to 14.04 and the mouse pointer in my secondary display (VGA) is deform and followed by a black box... any hint of who can be responsible?
<Sysi> if you use encryption you might need separate partition
<Sysi> mnemoc: ask #ubuntu+1
<Random832> IIRC most people who use encryption only use it on /home
<a1fa> ^ that
<a1fa> full disk encryption is also located within the boot sector
<newxubuntu> thank you though, i will like to learn as much as i can in next months and mess my system very much, i though having different partitions will make me reinstall xubuntu less times
<Sysi> not really, separate /home is nice to have though
<elfy> mnemoc: pretty sure I saw that bug a while back - have a look through reported bugs at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/reports/defects
<mnemoc> Sysi: elfy: thanks
<newxubuntu> thanks everybody
<a1fa> whats a good/general image viewer ala windows image viewer?
<a1fa> but not shotwell
<Sysi> the default one works, ristretto
<newxubuntu> one last question, may i encrypt my /home folder post install? or i have to mark the check of encrypting during installation?
<a1fa> yes
<newxubuntu> ok, installing, thank you :) im so happy to became a linux user :)
<a1fa> congratulations
<a1fa> chromium or native chrome?
<CraHan> Hi, do you need to install anything else besides gtk2-engines-xfce and gtk3-engines-xfce to get those themes working for gtk3 apps? With those packages alone gtk3 apps look weird.
<Unit193> Selecting what theme?
<CraHan> Any of the Xfce-* themes
<Unit193> Thought those were mostly GTK2 only.
<CraHan> I see there's a gtk-2.0 and gtk-3.0 folder for each of those themes in /usr/share/themes/Xfce-*/
<CraHan> but gtk3 apps still look off
<CraHan> The colors seem to change, but widgets like buttons are unthemed
<Unit193> IIRC GTK3 didn't handle change as well.
<Unit193> Could be wrong.
<CraHan> Was just wondering as clearlooks-phenix for example seems to work for both gtk2 and gtk3 apps.
<CraHan> Kind of made me wonder why there's a gtk3-engines-xfce package.
<lsc> hey guys, it seems my ati graphics card died. Now I want to run xubuntu from my onboard intel graphics card, works fine. but (ofc) xfce it self isn't displayed, I'm only able to use tty1-6. How can I (re)set my graphics driver, so that xfce looks for the graphics card and set up the driver it self.
<xubuntu239> hi!, I tried to install xubuntu on my old pc. The installation stopped at this sentence: Unable to find a medium containing a live file system. Does anyone know anything about this?
<CraHan> Unit193: found it, https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=8707
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 8707 in General "Gtk-xfce-engine, gtk3: Big regression: Most borders missing, much smaller than gtk2, ..." [Major,New]
<CraHan> Looks like gtk version upgrade caused issues some time ago
<xubuntu940> Hi new to linux and xubuntu what do recommend i d first after installation to get best out my machine
<bekks> xubuntu940: Start the application you want to use?
<xubuntu940> looking to use it to learn bash scripting
<Somelauw_> Can I use the software centre to download xfce or do i need to download xubuntu? The reason I'm asking is that I heard from other people that when they tried to upgrade to kde their desktop broke.
<Somelauw_> Since unity already stopped working, I don't think I got much too lose anyway, but I'm just asking to be sure.
<elfy> Somelauw_: you can do it with software centre - install xubuntu-desktop
<Somelauw_> also some websites say that xubuntu is actually more bloated than ubuntu with gnome. Is that still the case?
<elfy> some websites say windows is the best thing since sliced bread
<elfy> though to be honest given a choice between installing the desktop in ubuntu and clean install I'd always go for the clean install
<lsc> someone here can help me with xserver configuration? ;)
<elfy> lsc: I don't know what at drivers you have installed, but you should be able to login on a tty and remove them - at a pinch, dealing with the xorg conf file might work
<lsc> elfy: well I think i just have to chmod / delte something in my homefolder since it's possible to log in as guest into xfce (but I've to kill xserver process before, kinda strange) - I had installed xubuntu's default fglrx drivers
<lsc> elfy: sudo apt-get remove fglrx* won't remove anything
<elfy> try using tab sudo apt-get remove fglrx<tab> to autocomplete - I've never used ati so don't really know what gets installed
<elfy> do you get nothing at all on tty7?
<lsc> okay tty7 is black on startup, when i go into tty1-6 and kill the running xserver process a new one starts up with the login screen on tty7 - when login into my main account things are broken again, when i sign in as guest everything is displayed correct so i guess i have to do some workaround in my home folder?
<lsc> hm I deleted .Xauthority from my home folder, after restart xserver there is a new one but still broken :/
<lsc> i also tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg btw
<lsc> also the desktop is starting - I've for example an automatic IRC connection in my DE, I can see connecting to the channel, just the display is black.
<elfy> really not sure - hang about and wait for someone else
<lsc> okay, thanks for your help anyway ;)
<elfy> sorry I couldn't help much :)
<lsc> elfy: well it's kinda emberassing to ask you this but maybe you could help me try to google how to reset the graphics driver since i don't have any second computer/notebok/.. lol whatever short reboot
<elfy> lsc: try   sudo apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx*
<elfy>   sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core
<elfy>   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lsc> tyvm for your effort elfy, I'll try
<lsc> hmm I don't have any xorg-driver*, well I'll try the rest
<elfy> I really don't much like googling and pasting commands here - especially with ATI ;)
<lsc> hehe, as I said ATI is broken, removed it from pc and run now from intel onboard ;) but I understand that
<elfy> do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<lsc> #hmmmm thinking about a fresh reinstall, already backuped my homefolder. not sure, is
<lsc> hmm yes/no .. I've xorg.conf.orginal-0 and -1 (2 monitor setup) .. but they are empty with a comment that says "no xorg.conf existed as this backup was created"
<lsc> oooh setting a # before an message won't stop sending it to irc heh.. too much terminal for me today
<elfy> nope - no # for you :)
<elfy> ok - so you've only got xorg.conf backups then
<lsc> well that are *empty* backups, think this wont help much. there have to be a way to get a new xorg.conf I guess
<elfy> sudo Xorg -configure I think
<lsc> hmm it just throws an exception that the server is already running and I cant stop the server since its restarting when I kill the proc
<elfy> lsc: I've no idea I'm afraid - I've never actually had any problem with nvidia - remove card and it just worked ... sorry
<lsc> hehe :) well tbh I'm fairly new to linux desktop environments, maybe I'm a douchebag and fucked things up. who knows.. anyway I appreciate your help
<Vidar__> hey there
<Vidar__> so there's this 12 year old kid on #hacking that got banned from here, what did he do haha
<knome> Vidar__, that's not your business.
<Vidar__> mmkay
<Vidar__> is it really that big of a deal? seems to me like he was just being a little bitch
<knome> Vidar__, this is not the right channel to discuss that. and you are not the right person to discuss that.
<bazhang> !ot | Vidar__
<ubottu> Vidar__: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<IdleOne> Vidar__: the *buntu ops have a policy of not discussing bans with 3rd parties.
#xubuntu 2015-02-02
<toney> on xubuntu 14.04, I get "acpi pcc probe failed" during boot....Is there a way to fix this so I don't see this message every time I boot?
<knome> toney, is everything working regardless of the message?
<toney> I think so but I'm not sure how to check what would be affected by that
<knome> i would just ignore the message
<toney> it just started doing it after some updates and it bothered me a bit.  I hate those messages.  I can try to ignore it.  What is the ACPI PCC?
<knome> i don't know exactly, but there's plenty of information about acpi around
<knome> but if everything is working correclty and you don't see anything weird going on, just dismiss the message
<toney> Is there a acpi status command?
<knome> i'm not sure what you would try to get it output?
<toney> I guess that it is on or not stopped?
<knome> unless you add a boot option to turn it off, it's on
<knome> you don't want to turn it off to avoid that message though.
<toney> No, i don't want it off
<toney> is it only managed through the kernel?
<knome> i would imagine so, but that is out of my area of expertise
<toney> Thanks for the feedback
<knome> no problem
<knome> enjoy xubuntu
<toney> I have every day for the last several years
<knome> :)
<sergio-br2> tumblerd using 100% of cpu
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/89826/what-is-tumblerd
<sergio-br2> I just copy and paste a folder, and it goes like crazy to 100%, more than 3 minutes
<sergio-br2> I had to kill it
<holstein> are you up to date with upgrades?
<sergio-br2> yup
<sergio-br2> always
<holstein> any ppas that can be conflicting? are you on 14.04?
<sergio-br2> nope
<sergio-br2> yes, 14.04, and no ppa conflicting
<holstein> should be a bug report for it, if its "known".. if not, i would test as another user, to isolate my user config, and file a bug, and try and get someone to confirm it.. looks like its a known issue
<sergio-br2> ok
<super> Hii
<super> anyone here?
<slickymasterWork> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<super> Sound is not working.Troubleshoot plz.
<super> My headphone is fine.
<slickymasterWork> !details | super
<ubottu> super: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<super> But the sound settings show no hardware..
<super> any command to check if soundharware drivers are good?
<super> The sound settings>output devices>show no harware output devices. I am newbie to xubuntu.
<slickymasterWork> super, try to instal pavucontrol
<slickymasterWork> !pavucontrol | super
<super> ok
<super> Its installed and updated.
<super> slickymasterWork :Its installed and updated.
<super> slickymasterWork : Terminal o/p :0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 372 not upgraded.
<slickymasterWork> super, at a terminal window launch it by running: pavucontrol
<super> ok
<super> slickymasterWork  ,launched..Now?
<slickymasterWork> did it open?
<super> slickymasterWork :yes
<slickymasterWork> can you control your volume output with it?
<super> Yes, But i can hear nothing.Moreover in O/P devices no hardware found.
<slickymasterWork> super, have a read at http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/PulseAudio/Documentation/User/FirstSteps/ and http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/PulseAudio/FAQ/
<slickymasterWork> it will help you troubleshoot your issue
<super> ok
<super> thanx
<jarnos> Why does this print bash instead of /bin/sh? xfce4-terminal -x /bin/sh -c "echo $0; sleep 10"
<brainwash> jarnos: because the commands inside " " are evaluated beforehand, use ' ' instead
<jarnos> brainwash, oh thanks
<paolopaolo> hi, by mistake I did sudo umount / during a live cd session (this one I'm currently using, xubuntu 14.04)
<paolopaolo> how can I remount it?
<cfhowlett> paolopaolo, see if anything is listed under /dev/media
<paolopaolo> ls: cannot access /dev/media: No such file or directory
<cfhowlett> paolopaolo, I believe you must reboot
<paolopaolo> oh no :/
<cfhowlett> paolo, dismounted the OS system ...
<paolopaolo> I can reboot, but first I'd try to create a persistent usb with all the changes
<paolopaolo> do you think it's possible in this situation?
<cfhowlett> paolopaolo, ask in #ubuntu -- over my range
<paolopaolo> btw, I can read everything in /, it just is read-only
<paolopaolo> ok, sorry you are right. thanks for help!
<cfhowlett> paolopaolo, happy2try!
<paolopaolo> cfhowlett: for the record, this did the trick without reboot. $ sudo mount -t overlayfs -o remount,rw,lowerdir=//filesystem.squashfs,upperdir=/cow /cow /
<paolopaolo> upper and lower dirs obtained via cat /proc/mounts
<cfhowlett> paolopaolo, glad you got it sorted!
<xubuntu91w> hi
<xubuntu91w> i need help with xubuntu 12.04
<xubuntu91w> ican´t do the autologin in mi hw
<xubuntu91w> my hw is a 3360 from advantech
<xubuntu45w> I came back to Xubuntu, I did a "Remplace Ubuntu by Xubuntu" but It removed my windows partitions and I lost all my data...
<xubuntu45w> How can it be possible I don't understand I choose "Remove Ubuntu install Xubuntu" not Windows
<cfhowlett> xubuntu45w, this was a dual boot machine?
<xubuntu45w> and now I don't know if I can recover my data because the win partition is dead
<xubuntu45w> cfhowlett: yes
<cfhowlett> xubuntu45w, open a terminal: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<xubuntu45w> Xubuntu just delete all my data and It just create a "ubuntu" boot option
<cfhowlett> paste the url link here
<xubuntu45w> cfhowlett: It says "You are trying to send an empty document, exiting."
<xubuntu45w> I see nothing in gpared to xubuntu just eated windows with all my data
<xubuntu45w> *gparted
<cfhowlett> post a pic
<cfhowlett> imagebin.org
<xubuntu45w> cfhowlett: http://ibin.co/1qHTb2AFR4Uz
<cfhowlett> xubuntu45w, yep.  you wiped it.  remember the warning: "clicking this will remove/delete the existing data"?  Remember you clicked "OK"?
<xubuntu45w> cfhowlett: I said ok remove Ubuntu but not windows
<cfhowlett> xubuntu45w, "will remove or delete existing data" <<<<
<cfhowlett> xubuntu45w, computers are stupid.  they only do what the user allows.
<xubuntu45w> cfhowlett: I know what I did
<cfhowlett> xubuntu45w, so do I.  :)  anyway, reinstall windows, reinstall grub = dual boot.
<xubuntu45w> cfhowlett: I selected "Remove Ubuntu" Install xubuntu and not remove everything windows etc
<xubuntu45w> cfhowlett: impossible to recovery anything
<xubuntu45w> ?
<cfhowlett> windows is gone.
<xubuntu45w> cfhowlett: I try testdisk deep research and I have a "NTFS" "OS" can it be windows ?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu45w, ntfs is windows.  OS is possibly windows, but win7, should be the recovery partition
<xubuntu45w> cfhowlett: http://i.imgur.com/xqwBolM.png
<cfhowlett> xubuntu45w, if testdisk can still recover, go for it!
<xubuntu45w> cfhowlett: i hope thank you anyway
<Kali__> is this xubunu support? or just a hang out for the users?
<GridCube> support
<slickymasterWork> !offtopic | Kali__
<ubottu> Kali__: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Kali__> OK thank you itś nice to see such quick response either way thanks
<pigmeej> Hello, I have some problems with fan in my dell laptop and i8kutil that is supposed to control it
<xubuntu63w> I hope this is the right place
<xubuntu63w> does anyone know how to get bluetooth headset working on latest version of xubuntu
<xubuntu63w> it connects to device but not an option to play through headset or via skype
<Lazarus_> Hey guys!
<Lazarus_> I found a bug in Xubuntu
<Lazarus_> So I left my laptop for a while, then it sort of went to sleep mode with blank screen
<Lazarus_> When I resumed it and logging in, there was a window saying that a system application experienced an error
<Lazarus_> I click send to report it, but after a while it nags me again
<Lazarus_> rebooting did not help
<Rayne> Where is the option to configure windows to snap against other windows? I can't find it.
<Rayne> Great. Don't find it. Ask a question. Found it.
<Rayne> I love IRC.
<Lazarus_> sarcasm?  :D
<Rayne> :)
<doodz> hi
<doodz> Is anyone around?
#xubuntu 2015-02-03
<xubuntu92i> hi
<xubuntu92i> any one
<Evil_Eric> i actually need help how do i veiw log files on xubuntu 14.10 ?
<Unit193> Most are text files in /var/log/, there's some in ~/.cache/upstart/ too though.
<Evil_Eric> is there a gui log veiw that works ive tried the gnome log viewer but it dosent seam to work
<Evil_Eric> i get an error when trying to open log files with mousepad
<Evil_Eric> Failed to map /var/log/kern.log' /var/log/kern.log': mmap() failed: Cannot allocate memory.
<holstein> Evil_Eric: whats happening with the system?
<Evil_Eric> nothing realy just trying to find out why rsystem is running so much ofter eating away at me load like rabbit eating blades of grass
<holstein> "ofter eating away at me load like rabbit"?
<holstein> you mean, something is using some resources? what resources?
<Evil_Eric> its running alot is what im saying
<holstein> it is the computer?
<holstein> the computer is "running a lot"? you mean, sounds loud?
<Unit193> Evil_Eric: Open xfce4-taskmanager or htop.
<Evil_Eric> its a conky script i got running i just figured it out
<Evil_Eric> nm was slightly freaking out
<Evil_Eric> sorry guys
<Unit193> Hah.
<holstein> no worries.. glad you got it sorted
<Evil_Eric> still dont think the rsyslogd should be pulling 4.06 though on resources
<holstein> 4.06? % ? of what? CPU?
<Evil_Eric> yeah cpu
<Evil_Eric> but then again i got one of those core 2 duos
<Evil_Eric> old school
<Evil_Eric> hey holstein is it ok if i pm you a screen shot to show you what im looking at?
<holstein> Evil_Eric: sure.. why not link it in the channel for more volunteers to see?..
<Evil_Eric> mehh ok
<Evil_Eric> http://i.imgur.com/4gT7Q6l.jpg
<holstein> i would think that would depend on many factors
<Evil_Eric> like ram and cpu?
<holstein> you can always ask in #ubuntu and get more assistance with that specificially.. i would just look and see if things are fucntioning properly
<holstein> see if things are looking like they should.. using something like top
<holstein> removing any conky scripts from the equation..
<Evil_Eric> thanks for the help holstein
<Evil_Eric> :)
<arno_> hey there
<arno_> I'm wondering if the "suspend" menu is a suspend a suspend on disk or suspend on ram
<sergio-br2> arno_ it suspend on RAM
<sergio-br2> suspend on disk is hybernation, and it's disabled by default in ubuntu
<sergio-br2> *hibernation
<ochosi> hey andrew_p
<andrew_p> hey
<ochosi> andrew_p: you kalgasnik by any chance? https://launchpad.net/~kalgasnik
<andrew_p> Yep
<Unit193> Sean should be up in an hour or two.
<ochosi> andrew_p: welcome to irc then! :) feel free to join #xubuntu-devel, we can talk greeter development with bluesabre when he's around if you like
<andrew_p> ochosi: using mobile (and very slow) internet now, maybe later.
<ochosi> andrew_p: sure, no rush! just wanted to say that we're basically "always on" (remote login), so if you ping us, we can read the backlog later and reply, even if we're afk
<PhoenixSTF> any of you guys ever manage to connect to cisco 3000 vpn l2tp/ipsec with shared secret and mschapv2
<max12345> can I find the location where an installed package sits?
<max12345> some apt option?
<bazhang>  'which packagename'
<max12345> does that matter?
<AkivaAvraham> Hey all: Live Ask Ubuntu Anything live in 5 minutes: http://ubuntuonair.com | #ubuntu-on-air
<serpardum> cd #iojs
<serpardum> *blush*
<arno_> why is the hybernation disabled by default on ubunt?
<serpardum> I'm trying to install iojs, the README.md says to run "./configure" but there is no file named configure so it errors out. wTF?
<eydu> serpardum, contact the developer of iojs
<eydu> arno_, it is disabled by default, because it tends to not work properly in many cases
<rosaecaeruleae> hi, I need to know how to write russian under 14.10
<bazhang> !ibus
<ubottu> IBus is used to allow multilingual input such as Chinese, Japanese, Korean (CJK), Devanagari and Dravidian characters in !GUI applications - see also: !SCIM. For more info on Ibus see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<rosaecaeruleae> no russian there
<bazhang> did you install ibus
<knome> "such as..."
<arno_> brainwosh: thanks
<natus> I want to install the sound control panel of ubuntu? I installed gnome-alsamixer but It's not the same.
<xubuntu215> anyone here using kivy and python with pycharm in xubuntu?
<brainwosh> xubuntu215, what is your actual question?
<brainwosh> natus, pavucontrol is the default mixer app in xubuntu
<xubuntu215> if the configuration is straight forward. I am busy installing xubuntu now because a) windows wasnt cutting it with that set up and b) my system is low end so I opted for xubuntu and not ubuntu
<natus> brainwosh: I don't want pavucontrol, I removed it. I tested the volume controler in ubuntu 14.xx and It was better for me. Do you know how to install it? I tried gnome-alsamixer but It seems not to be the same
<natus> I want this one : http://180016988.r.cdn77.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Sound_011.png on xubuntu is it possible and how?
<brainwosh_> natus, that's "unity-control-center sound"
<brainwosh_> or "gnome-control-center sound" in older ubuntu versions
<Guest24485> Hello, everybody. I have a question about LibreOffice 4.4 I hope someone might be able to help with! Does anybody know when it's due to hit the official Xubuntu repositories for 14.04?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Hawaiian Time
#xubuntu 2015-02-04
<sergio-br2> ergh, trying to test vivid in the virtualbox
<sergio-br2> and I got a rainbow in the screen
<knome> happy happy joy joy! :)
<akis> hi all. i recently realized that xfburn cannot write all files (oe because long files name or invalid characters) without any previous warning about that. On K3b has the same behavior but there is a special warning which files should be renamed. is there any option for xfburn too or any oter option to by-pass this issue?
<akis> hi all. is there any way to make xfburn not truncate long files names?
<akis> or to see which files will truncate to avoid this?
<ochosi> sry no clue, can't even remember when i last burned a cd/dvd
<akis> ochosi: K3b has this option (to warn about the long or invalid filenames). xfburn seems not to have this option. but i am wondering if there is any way to override this.
<GeekDude> Bit of an odd question... I've got two hard drives and a dvd drive in my desktop. I have the main drive on SATA-0, DVD on SATA-1, and secondary drive on SATA-2. In the BIOS I have SATA-1 and SATA-2 disabled, but I can still mount the secondary hard drive somehow
<GeekDude> Why is it that I can still see and mount the second hard drive when it's disabled in the BIOS?
<holstein> GeekDude: you are likely just "disabling" it from the bootup
<GeekDude> I can't see the DVD drive, though. I figured that there would be some kind of consistency
<holstein> you have to ask, what does "disable" mean in the bios..
<holstein> sure.. could be inconsistency.. could be a bug, or something that a bios update addressed.. or hardware breakage.. etc
<GeekDude> holstein: It must just be disable during boot, because I cannot boot when both drives are "disabled"
<GeekDude> Either way, it's a moot point because I can just unplug the drive.
<patarr> Does anyone here have a working xstartup configuration for vnc server?
<patarr> No matter what i try, I can get xfce started in my vnc sessions.
<koegs> i suggest this: http://seb.so/vnc-from-boot-without-logging-in-ubuntu-lubuntu-xubuntu-and-mint-lmde/
<GeekDude> I've installed chrome and told it to set itself as the default browser. All this does is remove the default browser, and give me the options of "chromium, debian sensible browser, firefox". If I pick chromium, it starts up chrome but chrome says it's not the default browser
<GeekDude> Is there a trick here? Or should I just pick chromium and tell chrome I don't want it to ask again
<brainwash> GeekDude: no trick, just tell chromium to not ask you again
<xubuntu85w> Hey, I've tried looking around and can't find a solution. Every time I open synaptic it bugs me with that intro screen, I can't seem to find a way to turn it off (leaving the checkbox unchecked has no effect). Anybody know how to shut it up?
<xubuntu85w> In fact, none of synaptics prefs seem to save, it doesn't remember to close the window after an operation is done either
<sidi> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11450
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 11450 in core "Thunar 1.64 crash when copy pasting" [Critical,Needinfo]
<sidi> If anyone can reproduce this, please follow the instructions. We cannot reproduce it, hence we cannot fix it!
<cgt> I accidentially enabled some view desktop zoom thing on a Xubuntu 14.10 box. How do I escape this madness?
<Unit193> Alt+scroll
<cgt> Unit193: Thank you! You are virtuous.
<JP99> hey all
<JP99> #xubuntu-devel
<fortuneHuntr> i'm trying to update mysql on a xubuntu box and I keep getting the error: initctl: Unknown job: mysql
<fortuneHuntr> Any thoughts on this?
 * GeekDude uninstalls lightlocker 
<GeekDude> Is there a way to style xscreensaver to not look so ugly?
<knome> no
<knome> well, without changing the code...
<Unit193> GeekDude: Change the border.
<GeekDude> I think I'd rather just not have a lock screen :P
 * GeekDude toys with xscreensaver 
<brainwash> maybe use gnome-screensaver which looks ok-ish
#xubuntu 2015-02-05
<madjo> Bonsoir à tous !
<madjo> j'ai un gros soucis, qui devrait pouvoir être résolu facilement je penses
<Unit193> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<madjo> sorry
<fantasai_> Hi! I just installed xubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso, and it seems to have booted me into Ubuntu. How do I boot into XFCE? Or use .xsession?
<bekks> fantasai_: Did you install Ubuntu before?
<fantasai_> yes
<fantasai_> this should have been a clean install on a blank partition
 * fantasai_ formatted the partition
<bekks> Then you dont need to install Xubuntu, all you'd need is installing the package xubuntu-desktop
<Unit193> Installing the task is better than package, so apt-get install xubuntu-desktop^
<fantasai_> bekks: will that change the login manager so I can get to non-Ubuntu desktops?
 * fantasai_ doesn't actually use XFCE, but uses most of its utilities
<Unit193> fantasai_: Both use lightdm, one uses lightdm-gtk-greeter but both work.  The important part is selecting the Xubuntu session.
<bekks> fantasai_: It will not change the login manager but provide you the ability to choose which desktop environment you want to use.
<fantasai_> okay, that's fine, as long as I can choose XFCE or .xsession :)
 * fantasai_ punches in the install instruction
<fantasai_> Seems a bit confusing that the Xubuntu download comes without Xubuntu, no?
<fantasai_> There wasn't even a warning "Type this thing after you're done installing!!!!"
<bekks> Which warning?
<fantasai_> well, if I was downloading "xubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso", I'd expect it to install Xubuntu, right?
<bekks> You booted into you Ubuntu ;)
<fantasai_> no, none of the packages were installed... it's got 300+MB to download
<fantasai_> so it had no choice but to boot into Ubuntu! That was the only option installed.
<bekks> Which proves that you booted into your Ubuntu, not into your Xubuntu.
<Unit193> xubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso has Xubuntu, Xfce, and not Unity nor GNOME...
<bekks> And the grub menu is hidden by default.
<Unit193> Right.
<fantasai_> Then I have no idea what happened.
<bekks> fantasai_: You booted into øur Ubuntu. :)
<xubuntu09w> I just bought a Dell Poweredge 1950 running Xubuntu and I can only access the guest account.  Is there any way that I can reset the server to wipe out the user passwords
<fantasai_> bekks: but where did I get Ubuntu?
<fantasai_> bekks: I installed off of xubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<Unit193> xubuntu09w: I'd recommend a reinstall, but...
<bekks> fantasai_: You said you installed Ubuntu before.
<Unit193> !pwreset
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<xubuntu09w> I dont have the reinstall discs
<fantasai_> bekks: Yes. Before. And then I told the installer to format the partition and install Xubuntu.
<bekks> xubuntu09w: you need a live cd.
<xubuntu09w> I dont even know exactly what version I am running
<fantasai_> bekks: or whatever was on the LiveCD. It was an Ubuntu liveCD, afaict while running it
<fantasai_> bekks: but I downloaded it off Xubuntu's website...
<bekks> fantasai_: If it was an Ubuntu livecd, it will not install Xubuntu.
<fantasai_> bekks: Okay, then where am I supposed to get the Xubuntu liveCD?
<madjo> hey guys, i will try to explain my problem in my best english, i had selected the 'save session when logout' with the command : xfce4-settings-manager i did that because i was trying to launch compiz automaticly on startup witout doing compiz --replace, but now, i have NOTHING ! just my wallpaper, no right click menu, no icons, no desk bar nothing... i came here with irssi in the console, i need the terminal command to dis
<bekks> fantasai_: All you need to do is installing the xubuntu-desktop package which you already did.
<fantasai_> Yeah, yeah. My problem is fixed. What about other people who try to download the Xubuntu LTS?
<bekks> fantasai_: Xubuntu isnt LTS, technically.
<fantasai_> Not all of them know that it's really an Ubuntu LTS image
<bekks> fantasai_: Only the core packages are.
<fantasai_> and that you have to find a terminal to apt-get install xubuntu-desktop on startup
<bekks> fantasai_: And The Ubuntu ISO isnt the Xubuntu ISO.
<fantasai_> I downloaded xubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<fantasai_> If that's not the Xubuntu ISO, what is?
<bekks> fantasai_: It isnt an ISO error, you just installed Ubuntu, NOT Xubuntu.
<Unit193> fantasai_: What link did you use?
<bekks> You downloaded the xubuntu iso, but you used the Ubuntu Livecd for installing.
<Unit193> bekks: And, Xubuntu has 3 year LTS, but still LTS.
<brainwash> madjo: use "rm -r ~/.cache/sessions" to clear the current session cache
<bekks> Unit193: Oh, does it? TIL.
 * fantasai_ tries to dig that up
<Unit193> `ubuntu-support-status` can be a helpful command.
<madjo2> sorry, i accidently quit the terminal can you repeat the command to clear the session cache please ?
<fantasai_> The file was called xubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso, but I can't find the original URL in Transmission ...
 * fantasai_ tries to dig it out of browser history
<Unit193> !magnets
<ubottu> Magnets for Xubuntu 14.04.1 (i386) magnet:?xt=urn:btih:b84ef35a9dbf503703f069ebcdcfaedaee326c1c&tr=http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/announce (amd64) magnet:?xt=urn:btih:1b5fad4d440f07546fdf9e519b1f254352cd4680&tr=http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/announce
<bekks> fantasai_: Which doesnt help you in choosing the right medium when booting ;)
<fantasai_> ?
<bekks> fantasai_: You downloaded the xubuntu iso, but you used the Ubuntu Livecd for installing.
<fantasai_> How's that possible?
<bekks> By inserting the wrong cd into the drive, for booting.
<fantasai_> I don't have an Ubuntu CD
<fantasai_> I have a USB stick I just bought
<fantasai_> that was completely empty
<fantasai_> that I installed the image onto
<fantasai_> the last time I installed Ubuntu was several years ago
<fantasai_> and I lost that USB
<madjo2> can you repeat the command to clear the session cache please ?
<bekks> How did you install the image onto it?
<fantasai_> usb-creator-gtk
<bekks> 0205 014239 < brainwash> madjo: use "rm -r ~/.cache/sessions" to clear the current session cache
<madjo2> thanks you vm
<Unit193> fantasai_: ...Did it take long enough for that to download an ISO?
<fantasai_> yeah
<bekks> fantasai_: Then you created an Ubuntu USB bootable. :)
<Unit193> \o/
<fantasai_> from a file called xubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso ?
<bekks> Hooray, correct download, wrong install medium.
 * fantasai_ doesn't understand your logic here
<knome> fantasai_, usb-creator-gtk downloaded an ISO for you
<knome> fantasai_, you need to explicitly tell it to use the ISO you downloaded
<fantasai_> I did that
<fantasai_> at least, I thought I did
<fantasai_> oh, you were asking me how long it took to make the uSB, not how long it took to download the file?
 * fantasai_ doesn't remember, both things took awhile
<knome> yes
<madjo3> ok excuse-me again, i cant move nor quit a terminal, so i cant disconnect my self from irssi everytimes i open a new terminal, thats why im 3 times in the channel :S    i can't clear the cache, the terminal tell me there is no such file or directory, maybe is there a command to restart xfce4 ? like the compiz --replace but with xfce ?
<knome> madjo3, you can run "xfwm4 --replace" to make sure the xfce desktop is running
<madjo3> ok (if i do this i will have to reconnect again as madjo4) so please dont ban me :/   i will try and come back..
<madjo2> okay now i can move the windows
<madjo2> but i still have no desk bar...
<madjo2> (xfwm4:4611): Gtk-WARNING **: Impossible de trouver le moteur de thème dans module_path : « hcengine »
<madjo2> Waiting for current window manager (Compiz) on screen :0.0 to exit: Done
<madjo2> (xfwm4:4611): xfwm4-WARNING **: Unmanaged net_wm_state (window 0x3601fd2, atom "_NET_WM_STATE_FOCUSED")
<madjo2> (xfwm4:4611): xfwm4-WARNING **: Bottom strut value for application window 0xe00004 confined to 768
<knome> !pastebin | madjo3
<ubottu> madjo3: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<knome> madjo2, ^
<madjo2> i have no interface, i cant send any screenshots unfortunatly...
<knome> that was referring to multi-line text pastes
<knome> maybe you want to run xfce4-panel
<madjo2> now that i can move windows and copy/paste, maybe i will be able to do something like that yes..
<xubuntu29w> hello? hola?
<holstein> xubuntu29w: welcome
<xubuntu29w> thanks! I need a littlehelp
<holstein> xubuntu29w: sure.. just ask.. a volunteer may volunteer assistance
<ObrienDave> xubuntu29w, we can't help you if you don't state what the issue is
 * ObrienDave closes eyes and nods off to sleep
<xubuntu29w> first sorry for my bad english
<holstein> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xubuntu29w> I will send a link with a image
<xubuntu29w> of my desktop
<xubuntu29w> http://www.zimagez.com/full/6cf72e8c9378b261817defaa1cf6b754476ae49071862dae6924c0fb25bf0a9d3a3d9f5b422a14a717c7deffc1030d0eda55113fdd541408.php
<xubuntu29w> lookto the icons of the right on top
<ObrienDave> please use a different image service like imgur.com
<holstein> well, i see the image
<holstein> xubuntu29w: i see the image, and the icons.. whats up?
<holstein> xubuntu29w: have you customized your icons? and dont like them?
<xubuntu29w> icons now have a white square around
<holstein> sure.. is that unwanted?
<holstein> where did you get them?
<knome> xubuntu29w, which GTK theme do you use?
<knome> xubuntu29w, do you use a PPA or any version that is not in the repositories?
<holstein> maybe one of the drop in .deb deals.. its not familiar, visually, to me
<knome> xubuntu29w, and have you restarted after this happened?
<xubuntu29w> faba mono iconset
<xubuntu29w> yes
<knome> so which gtk theme are you using, under appearance?
<xubuntu29w> greybird
<xubuntu29w> xD
<knome> is it the one from the repository?
<xubuntu29w> yes the default one
<knome> and which xubuntu version do you use?
<xubuntu29w> 14.04 lts
<knome> xubuntu29w, theoretically i should have the same bug, but don't...
<xubuntu29w> today it work fine
<xubuntu29w> the I run the Apt-get update
<xubuntu29w> and
<xubuntu29w> apt-get upgrad
<xubuntu29w> and this appeared
<holstein> xubuntu29w: you have re-applied the theme?
<xubuntu29w> yes
<xubuntu29w> this bug
<xubuntu29w> appears in every theme
<xubuntu09w> Can anyone recommend the best way for me to learn how to use Ubuntu, I just got a server with Ubutu on it
<cfhowlett> xubuntu09w, download issue #0 of www.fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads.    Read.  Get issue #01.  Read.  Repeat >>> issue #93
<xubuntu09w> Thank you cfhowlett, this is like me trying to read Chinese Hahaha
<Unit193> There's the Xubuntu docs, and should be a crash course somewhere.
<xubuntu09w> how do I run exe files on Ubuntu, I am trying to install a virus protection
<cfhowlett> xubuntu09w, there's a Server collection: http://dl.fullcirclemagazine.org/issueSE01_en.pdf
<cfhowlett> !virus | xubuntu09w
<ubottu> xubuntu09w: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<xubuntu09w> oh ok, I didnt know that
<xubuntu09w> I have always been a windows person
<cfhowlett> xubuntu09w, you're installing windows virus protection on ubuntu?  ummm, no, that ain't right...
<xubuntu09w> no, it's the Linux/Umbutu version of NOD32 by Eset
<cfhowlett> xubuntu09w, the LINUX version is NOT .exe ...
<xubuntu09w> oh I see what it was trying to do, eset wanted to install THEIR downloader
<vista-> hey, anyone here also encountered trouble with laptop lid behavior acting weird?
<vista-> I already did the config change for systemd so that xfce's power manager handles lid behavior
<vista-> but I am still having trouble with it
<vista-> what I want it to do: lock the session and turn of screen if on AC and suspend & lock when on battery
<vista-> the battery part works, the AC one gives me the headaches
<vista-> if I set the power manager to lock, but not suspend, it suspends & locks
<vista-> it also suspends if I manually lock the session and then close the lid
<brainwash> vista-: you could try another screen locker and see if it helps
<xubuntu68w> I am using Xubuntu 14.04 on a netbook with an external keyboard. After a session pause, login fails using the external keyboard, works using the built in one. Apparently the login module does not provide the right keyboard layout. Does someone have a clue?
<xubuntu68w> P.S. that happens only on the login after a pause. The initial login works perfectly.
<GeekDude> I've put Xubuntu onto a family computer. Should I get some kind of anti-virus, or is relying on the fact that it's linux and I have adblock fine?
<knome> !virus | GeekDude
<ubottu> GeekDude: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<GeekDude> ... ubottu is disagreeing with the article?
<GeekDude> "Why do I need anti-virus software?": "Linux virus infections are theoretically possible."
<knome> that always requires the root access, which the viruses will have hard time getting unless you use your computer in a non-safe way (eg. type the sudo password without thinking what the system needs it for)
<knome> attacks via bugs in software are the worst threat, but an antivirus software isn't really useful for that
<knome> keeping your software up-to-date is the best thing to do against that.
<GeekDude> You don't have to be root to install spyware extensions on browsers
<xubuntu68w> LINUX infections are a reality in the server world...
<knome> GeekDude, no, but they need user approval; if the user behaves in a non-safe way, there's no way the system can fix that.
<xubuntu68w> On the desktop one doesn't really need to be paranoid. Not YET.
<knome> xubuntu68w, same thing with servers; if the software is up to date, you're safe
<GeekDude> I don't pirate, but isn't "With pirated programs you can never be sure of what extra stuff has been added and may often end up getting malware or viruses." a bit misleading with the wonderful world of checksums?
<cfhowlett> GeekDude,  or screwy sites ...
<knome> GeekDude, that looks like bad editing, it's talking about the windows world in that paragraph
<GeekDude> Well, the paragraph does start "With windows"
<xubuntu68w> In fact, you're never completely safe. Especially when you don't understand the scripts you have been cutting and pasting into your terminal.
<GeekDude> I'd say it would apply more to cracks than straight programs, and should be edited to something of that effect. "With pirated, and often cracked programs"
<knome> GeekDude, it's a wiki, you can edit it
 * GeekDude looks for the edit guide 
<xubuntu68w> May ask another question? In my XFCE panel the notifications diappeared and these notifications are greyed out in the panel processing dialog. Has someone got a clue?
<GeekDude> I'm having a bit of trouble finding the edit feature now that I have an account
<knome> GeekDude, make sure the page is hard-refreshed and look at the left top
<GeekDude> http://i.imgur.com/4UexY5N.png
<knome> right... did you hard-refresh the page?
<GeekDude> ^F5, yes
<knome> that's not hard refresh.. try ctrl+shift+R
<GeekDude> http://stackoverflow.com/a/385491 says "CTRL-F5 is used to force an update, disregarding any cache." That being said, Ctrl-Shift-R didn't change the page any more than Ctrl-F5
<knome> GeekDude, no need to get offended.. i didn't acknowledge you were using ^ to imply ctrl
<knome> GeekDude, how did you log in?
<GeekDude> I hit "Login to edit" and made a new account in the page it sent me to
<GeekDude> then I opened the verification email
<GeekDude> It said I was verified, so I browsed back to the antivirus page
<knome> was that page on login.ubuntu.com or launchpad?
<GeekDude> looks to be login.ubuntu.com looking at my history
<knome> GeekDude, ok, login to launchpad with your newly created account to link a username toit
<knome> then log in again to the ubuntu wiki
<GeekDude> knome: It worked!
<knome> GeekDude, unfortunately, the problem you described is a known, reported bug...
<GeekDude> Huh
<xubuntu514> hi people
<xubuntu514> nice chanel!
<elfy> xubuntu514: do you have an issue ?
<xubuntu514> yes
<elfy> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu514> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
 * xubuntu514 loves xubuntu
<xubuntu514> have already fixed
<xubuntu514> I have never installed xubuntu before. Desctope looks pretty good.
<xubuntu514> many useful features
<elfy> good - I'm sure the team will be pleased :)
<xubuntu514> they did a good work
<xubuntu514> no unity, it's fantastic
<xubuntu514> I'm really enjoying
<xubuntu514> I can use my pc with no pain
<xubuntu514> verry happy
<xubuntu514> I'm from Mapusa
<xubuntu514> some people call it Mapuca
<xubuntu514> good weather
<xubuntu514> how are you doing today?
<xubuntu514> I am going to reboot my pc, will be soon
<guest2> anyone else having complete system slowdown after 5-10 minutes with 14.04 with (cpu and mem iddling at 5% and 20% respectively)
<guest2> it started to happen after a recent update, does that mean you should never update your distro if you want to use it for more then a week?
<xubuntu86w> After an update, my default keyboard disposition became English. How can I change it because actually everytime I must type "setxkbmap fr". I think it's because of an ibus update.
<xubuntu86w> And also a keyboard icon apparead with only "English"
<brainwosh> xubuntu86w, was ibus installed before the update?
<brainwosh> if you don't actually need it, just remove it
<xubuntu86w> brainwosh: I don't know at all my friend but I know I see   Available input methods: ibus xim
<brainwosh> ibus is not installed by default in xubuntu
<xubuntu86w> brainwosh: It can be a dependecy
<xubuntu86w> Is there any command to determine which packet needs ibus?
<xubuntu86w> Or I just remove it to see if there is any error
<brainwosh> that would be the easiest way
<xubuntu86w> brainwosh: i'm purging it
<elfy> if it is a dependency - it'll be a dependency of something you installed :)
<xubuntu86w> Another question: when I pass from a video to an another on Youtube everytime I must reload the page to have to sound if not I have the image but not the sound
<xubuntu86w> Is it a flash or a pilote problem ? any solution ?
<xubuntu86w> elfy: yes you're right I'll see
<brainwosh> could be the flash player or html5 player, maybe the web browser
<brainwosh> youtube uses the html5 player by default now (in most cases)
<xubuntu86w> brainwosh: I don't use html5 on youtube and no youtube don't use html5 by default only if flash is not installed
<xubuntu86w> and I use firefox with the last update I don't understand this problem
<brainwosh> test with chrome or another browser
<xubuntu86w> brainwosh: what is interresting this problem comes on with youtube
<brainwosh> no clue, it works fine here
<brainwosh> you will have to test different options/browsers
<xubuntu86w> brainwosh: do you think it's an audio driver problem or a video driver problem ?
<brainwosh> missing sound a video driver problem? nah
<brainwosh> does the html5 player trigger this problem?
<brainwosh> https://www.youtube.com/html5
<xubuntu86w> brainwosh: already tested the same problem
<brainwosh> did you try anything else to solve it? I'd guess that you can find many possible answers on askubuntu, ubuntuforums,...
<xubuntu86w> brainwosh: I tried nothing
<brainwosh> you should give chrome or chromium a try then
<xubuntu86w> brainwosh: you're right
<brainwosh> to see if it's a general issue
<xubuntu10w> I have problems installing viber
<xubuntu10w> The package is of bad quality
<xubuntu10w> and then it crash at around 80-90%
<xubuntu10w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10080789/
<xubuntu10w> Can someone help me with this?
<brainwash> xubuntu10w: you could contact the package creator
<brainwash> did you re-download the package to make sure that it is not broken?
<anonymous_mk> yes i've tried that
<anonymous_mk> do you think it may be xubuntu specific issue?
<anonymous_mk> because they would have noticed if it was corrupted package by now
<brainwash> not xubuntu specific, it does not even look ubuntu specific
<anonymous_mk> hmm, its strange for such a big company to have broken package
<brainwash> unexpected end of file means in many cases that the downloaded file is somewhat corrupted
<brainwash> maybe they've just uploaded a new package version
<anonymous_mk> I've re-downloaded like 5 times and its always the same
<brainwash> you could try to install it on another machine (hardware or virtual)
<brainwash> http://askubuntu.com/questions/536234/while-installatiog-viber-deb-with-dpkg-stopped-with-error
<anonymous_mk> its strange that this doesnt work also
<anonymous_mk> http://askubuntu.com/a/340925
<anonymous_mk> zip file
<anonymous_mk> Finally the zip file worked!
<brainwash> great :)
<anonymous_mk> thanks for trying to help @brainwash
#xubuntu 2015-02-06
<goatkid> Hi Xubuntu
<knome> hello
<goatkid> Just wondering why twitter mode is not working on emacs Xubuntu.  It is working on os x.
<knome> you'll want to ask the emacs developers
<goatkid> fat chance.  They're having a love fest.  It's supposed to work.  Any rumors?
<knome> i don't use it, and it's not installed by default on xubuntu, so i have no idea
<goatkid> In other words you don't use emacs?
<knome> how else would you interpret "i don't use it" ?
<goatkid> Wow.  That's too bad.  What do you use for text and such.
<ochosi> vim, atom, mousepad, gedit, nano
<goatkid> How you get to twitter?  Just go to the browser?  Or no twitter.
<knome> this is getting offtopic for this channel, you can use #xubuntu-offtopic for the general chatter
<DabvAstur> ¿Quién de aquí habla español?
<Unit193> !es | DabvAstur
<ubottu> DabvAstur: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<DabvAstur> Thanks very much
<Unit193> Sure thing!
<GeekDude> Any way to get my Xubuntu desktop (ethernet dhcp) to "broadcast" it's name so I can just type "ping media" instead of "ping ip.add.re.ss"? Preferrably without editing the hosts file of every computer on the network.
<knome> GeekDude, you can do that already.
<GeekDude> Well, it doesn't seem to be working out of the box
<Unit193> GeekDude: try ping name.local
<GeekDude> "media@media:~$ ping name.local"\n"ping: unknown host name.local"
<Unit193> What avahi packages do you have?
<GeekDude> In the Xubuntu Settings>Network it shows up as media http://i.imgur.com/xFBeQ6b.png
<GeekDude> AFAIK none, unless they came with Xubuntu Desktop
<Unit193> Should have come with it.
<GeekDude> https://gist.github.com/cbb63f9daeb62eaae620
<Unit193> /etc/host.conf should have hosts,bind iirc.
<GeekDude> "order hosts,bind"
<GeekDude> '# The "order" line is only used by old versions of the C library.'
<GeekDude> Does it help to say that I'm pinging from windows? Ideally this would work cross-platform
<GeekDude> Though the ping name.local was run on the actual Xubuntu box
<Unit193> Ahh, try from that box to somewhere else.
<Unit193> I also have 'multi on'
<GeekDude> ... like, to another named host?
<GeekDude> It can't ping any of the named hosts I can from my windows machine
<GeekDude> Unit193: I installed winbinds and now I can ping to the desktop, but not from the desktop
<GeekDude> my nsswitch.conf now looks like this https://gist.github.com/144b61c2f197b9231109
<GeekDude> Unit193: I got it working!
<Unit193> Oh hey, there you are!  Congrats!  Do anything special?
<GeekDude> Apparently on newer versions of ubuntu (and derivatives) you need to install winbind and libnss-winbind
<GeekDude> not just winbind
<GeekDude> I'm going to do some further testing in a clean VM
<GeekDude> though it's a bit strange that it doesn't work out of the box, and that it isn't written out plainly in the top google results
<cubed_root> folks - i'm running ubuntu 14.04 and cinnamon 2.4.6; my software-update ppa was out of date so i disabled it in software-properties-gtk and then ran 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lestcape/cinnamon' and 'sudo apt-get update';  should that do it?
<cubed_root> (i skipped the apt-get install cinnamon because i'm already running it)
<holstein> well, ppa's are unsupported.. it may be the PPA is dead? or just down..
 * xangua didn't see a question
<cubed_root> it appears to be dead
<holstein> i would try http://askubuntu.com/questions/307/how-can-ppas-be-removed
<cubed_root> well they had a stable version but it moved and someone else is hosting it
<cubed_root> thanks holstein
<GeekDude> Unit193: Further investigation shows that just libnss-winbind works great. However, since I already installed the winbind package I think I'll just leave it
<Unit193> I likely got those with samba.
<GeekDude> samba does rely on 'em
<GeekDude> Would you recommend I install the whole samba suite?
<Unit193> Only if you plan on using it or need it.
<GeekDude> It sounds like it could help with printing. However, I plan to make the linux box the print server, so...
 * GeekDude googles CUPS configuration 
<Unit193> Useful for me to share the printer with her Windows 7.
<GeekDude> We just got a brand-new old Brother wired network printer. It'd be nice to be able to print from iOS so I'm going to set up the linux box as an AirPrint server
<holstein> i get those HP's you can email, or, i setup a google cloud print to be able to email.. something where, i can print from everything, like its 2015.
<GeekDude> We have one of those, but it's an inkjet
<GeekDude> woohoo, I went to print a test page and got a page printed out "ERROR NAME; undefined"\n"COMMAND; E &16D &k12H &10O &12,"\n"OPERAND STACK;" and about six pages of random ascii
<GeekDude> Well, it prints now!
<GeekDude> Not sure about over the network, but I'm starting to annoy the family with loud printer noises at 11PM
<LeMike> Hello. Does someone have Skype and is able to see others screens? All my sessions with an OSX user are not capable of sharing a screen. He enables it but I get nothing.
<ryanmm> hi all, may I ask some issues?
<ryanmm> My xubuntu windows screens is not fit
<ryanmm> I looked for in Google but not get any solution yet
<xubuntu13w> hi, i just installed the 14.10 version of xubuntu but im missing the quick start panel at the bottom, what am i missing ?
<xubuntu13w> thx
<elfy> xubuntu13w: you're missing reading that we changed to a single panel in 14.04
<elfy> what you have is normal
<xubuntu13w> okay thx, ill read the docs
<elfy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/Xubuntu
<xubuntu13w> in other words i dont have any quickstarters for some apps ? and need to use alwasy the search ?
<elfy> as default - you can of course add a new panel and launchers yourself
<xubuntu13w> okay thx alot!
<elfy> my single panel looks nothing like the default one.
<elfy> xubuntu13w: no problem :)
<xubuntu13w> last question ^. can i acces the search via a key ?
<elfy> I don't know what you mean?
<xubuntu13w> i dont want to always click on the button
<xubuntu13w> dont like to use the mouse ^
<elfy> Ctrl+esc opens whiskermenu and you're in the search box by default
<xubuntu13w> k thats really n1, thx and have a n1 day
<elfy> is that what you mean?
<xubuntu13w> yes
<elfy> cool - yea you too :)
<sasa> Hallo. First time in my life i cant install Xubuntu beta. How to get and dump diagnose data of ubiquity? I want to report bug.
<elfy> if you're on the desktop, open a terminal and ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<sasa> Ok, ty.
<xubuntu60w> Hi, copying files to USB drives is very slow in 64bit compared to 32bit Xubuntu 14.0.1, file copying freezes when almost done and stays there for a couple minutes then finishes successfully. what could be the problem?
<Eston> Hello everybody
<Eston> i have a quick question
<Eston> do someone know the terminal command to restart xfce ?
<Eston> it should be something like : xfcew --replace
<bazhang> the panel?
<Eston> no i mean to replace it
<bazhang> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<Eston> xfce4-panelit seems to have crashed on my computer,
<Eston> sorry
<Eston> in fact my interface dosent work
<Eston> i think i need to do a --replace
<Eston> to kick out compiz
<Eston> Ow its okay i found, i just had to do a compiz --replace, sorry guys and thanks for your help
<GeekDude> Unit193: Well, something must've gone wrong in the night because the print server automatically printed 16 pages with "ERROR" on them, and I can no longer ping the desktop by its hostname
<holstein> i set static ip's and refer to ip, when i want things to be persistent like that
<lopta> Are there separate ISO images for flash use or something to prepent to the DVD iso before I dd it to a USB flash stick?
<elfy> lopta: same image
<lopta> elfy: Thanks, just dd it onto a flash stick then?
<elfy> if that's how you like to do it :)
<lopta> elfy: Mostly because I've run out of blank DVDs at the office.
<elfy> right - well I tend to not use dd very often - then wonder if I have the synatx right, so end up using a gui tool mostly :)
<elfy> lopta: ^^
<lopta> I use dd every day ;-)
<elfy> however given the choice between using DVD and USB I would use USB every time now :)
<elfy> lopta: :)
<lopta> I have to wait for the ISO to download before I can try it though.
<elfy> yea that can be a pain for some, pretty quick here
<lopta> elfy: Thanks
<sergio-br2> does this already fixed in vivid? --> https://github.com/blueman-project/blueman/issues/26
<sergio-br2> "Add blueman-sendto to Send To menu of Thunar file manager"
<sergio-br2> cool feature to have out-of-box in the system
<brainwash> sergio-br2: no
<sergio-br2> the work flow to send files with bluetooth is pretty hard...
<sergio-br2> you can't send from ristretto, so you have to open blueman, browse to the folder of the file, and find the file
<sergio-br2> with pictures, you have to match exactly the same name as it appears in ristretto... and you have dozen of "IMG_0xxx"
<ochosi> i guess ristretto could use some "sharing" features (stuff like flickr) and also bluetooth
<ochosi> i'd say feel free to submit patches ;)
<sergio-br2> :p
<astraL> Hello
<elfy> hello astraL
<elfy> and evening sergio-br2 ochosi brainwash :)
<brainwash> ristretto could use some bug fixes first
<brainwash> hi elfy
<ochosi> actually a few bugs were fixed recently in git
<brainwash> that's good news
<sergio-br2> good evening
<ochosi> but yeah, it needs a new maintainer, generally speaking
<astraL> Iam trying to install xubuntu 14.04 on a partition, i tryed for one week now and i still cant
<astraL> On the log in screen it freeze after 10 sec, and if i try to push a button on my keyboard it freeze directly
<astraL> Can do nothing at all, no commads' no terminal'''
<astraL> And my searchs on google didn,t help me at all
<astraL> Im desesperate, and this is my last try, after that i give up linux...
<elfy> astraL: first - what hardware, second - what are you installing from - usb/dvd, third - have you checked that the things you're using to install with are all good?
<astraL> Any idea what could it be ?
<astraL> Looks like my computer is just allergic on xubuntu
<astraL> My install worked on other pc's, the problem is only on mine pc
<asraL> hi
<ochosi> elfy: i think you should just repost your question until you get answers :p
<asraL> im trying to install xubuntu since last week, i managed to install it on many systems before, but on my actual pc it just did't work.
<ochosi> asraL: try to answer elfy's questions, otherwise we can't really help you
<asraL> my xubuntu freeze at the login screen after 5-10 secs
<asraL> if i press any key on my keyboard it freeze immediatly
<elfy> astraL: first - what hardware, second - what are you installing from - usb/dvd, third - have you checked that the things you're using to install with are all good?
<asraL> im installing it at the side of my windows 7
<asraL> im installing from a live non persistent usb key
<asraL> and my installation is perfect since it worked on many other comouters
<elfy> do you mean that the usb has installed properly elsewhere?
<ochosi> (the *same* usb key)
<elfy> asraL: try opening a terminal Ctrl+T then run
<elfy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10097576/
<elfy> /exec -o inxi -F | pastebinit
<elfy> and you can safely ignore my paste :D
#xubuntu 2015-02-07
<Astala> Hello everyone !
<knome> hello
<Astala> i have a litle problem, i simply want to change the Windows bar font color, i found many links on the web telling that i need to edit a file called Themerc, but i have no idea where it is...
<Astala> its a config file for xfwm4
<knome> do you mean the window border color?
<Astala> no the windows text font color ^^'
<knome> sorry, i meant the window border font color...
<Astala> exactly, for example, the one that says Terminal-Roots blablabla
<knome> ok, here's what you ideally want to do:
<Astala> the description of the windows
<Astala> yes ?
<knome> go to /usr/share/themes and find your theme
<knome> copy that directory (eg. Greybird) to /home/yourusername/.themes
<knome> if the .themes directory does not exist, you can create it
<knome> after copying, change the name of that directory to something else, like Greybird-modified
<knome> you'll find the themerc file under that directory in "xfwm4"
<Astala> it exist, but i dont see my theme insode ...
<knome> read the instructions again
<knome> you want to find your theme under /usr/share/themes first
<knome> and copy it to ~/.themes
<Astala> give me a sec, my english is not very good ^^'
<knome> sure
<Astala> Ow i have to find the Windows bar theme in usr/share/themes ?
<Astala> not the main xfce theme ?
<knome> yes, the window border theme
<Astala> okay i found it !
<knome> now copy it under /home/yourusername/.themes
<Astala> so now if i change it, the modification will be done directly or do i have to do something else with it ?
<knome> don't change the theme in /usr
<knome> copy it under .themes
<knome> and change the name
<Astala> yep its done
<knome> that way you can always revert if you change your mind
<knome> once you've done the modifications, just pick the new theme name from the settings manager
<Astala> in the windows themes manager ?
<knome> yes
<Astala> it will appear even if it is on home/name/themes ?
<knome> yes (but note that it needs to be /home/name/.themes with the dot)
<Astala> ow okay so i will ad the dot
<Astala> mmh strange it say i cant rename it because the file already exist
<Astala> maybe its hidden ?
<knome> then you probably have a .themes directory already
<knome> yes, directories and files that start with a dot are hidden
<knome> you can show them from the view menu in thunar
<Astala> mh sorry but what is thunar ?
<Astala> the file browser ?
<knome> the default file manager in xubuntu
<Astala> Ow okay i found : view show hidden files
<Astala> okay done
<Astala> a last question
<Astala> the colors configuration need something like this #dcdcdc
<Astala> where can i find the correct code for other colors ?
<knome> yes, that's the hex value of the color
<knome> look for hex values, there are also tools that compute you those
<Astala> like this : http://www.color-hex.com/
<Astala> ?
<knome> yes, for example
<Astala> yeah i think that's it !
<Astala> well, my friend thanks you very much for your help !
<knome> you're welcome
<Astala> i will try this =D
<Astala> knome, thanks you again, everything where fine, it looks amaizing !, thanks for you reactivity and you help, see ya !
<knome> no problem, enjoy xubuntu
<not_dammit> would an incorrect default terminal setting be considered a bug?
<not_dammit> 256-color terminals is broken out of the box because $COLORTERM is set to gnome-terminal
<knome> probably
<knome> though it isn't that for me...
<not_dammit> huh.
<not_dammit> hmmm
<not_dammit> I don't think I did much set-up before I tried to colorterm
<not_dammit> might be an isolated case
<knome> which xubuntu version are you using?
<not_dammit> newest
<not_dammit> unicorn I think
<not_dammit> *14.04
<knome> i'm running 14.04 too, and i've upgraded a long way, and i still don't have that
<knome> did you happen to install gnome-terminal before looking at the variable?
<not_dammit> would changing the default terminal cause this?
<not_dammit> nope
<knome> possible
<not_dammit> I use terminator
<not_dammit> probably just an isolated issue then
<knome> yes, on a very fresh vivid (development) installation, i have xfce4-terminal
<not_dammit> welp
<not_dammit> would you recommend changing the variable in the default config or in the user's .bashrc
<knome> depends on your usecase
<knome> if other users need it to be something else, then users, if not, then change the global value
<not_dammit> thanks
<xubuntu36w> I am trying to install xubuntu for the first time can some one give me quick steps
<cfhowlett> !install | xubuntu36w,
<ubottu> xubuntu36w,: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<xubuntu36w> Thanks a lot
<hubert_> Hello, i have trouble getting wlan stick to run on desktop pc, this is the output of some wlan info script i found http://paste.ubuntu.com/10107040/ (got xubuntu 14.04 and TP Link T2UH ac600, which should nativly work on ubuntu)
<hubert_> got disconnected, did somebody answer me?
<brainwash> hubert_: no. it's not a xubuntu specific question, so you could also ask in #ubuntu
<brainwash> in case no one here knows an answer
<natus> my isp blocks irc and bittorent but I want to know how, any command or program that can help me?
<natus> When I mean Irc it's not webirc
<Humie> is there a similar panel icon in xubuntu?? https://en.opensuse.org/index.php?title=File:OpenSUSE_12.1_Xfce_Update_Notifier.png&filetimestamp=20111104112143
<spupy> hi, im in a computer lab using some xubuntu. I want to change the behaviour of capslock. I dont think xmodmap is an options, but I *think* there used to be a control panel that allowed such modifications to mod keys. Do i remember correctly? Cant find it..
<lduros> hi, how can I upgrade to 14.10 from 14.04, running update-manager -d throws an error when trying to do something with the sources
<lduros> Besides I don't think I need to run it with -d, since it's not a development version, correct?
<Unit193> lduros: You don't want -d  grep Prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<lduros> aaah, Prompt=lts
<lduros> that's why
<lduros> it's set to fetch long term only
<lduros> I guess I should switch it to normal then
<Unit193> Mhmm.
<lduros> Unit193: good to know! i'll edit the file to have it use normal
<lduros> trying again to run update-manager
<lduros> looks like it's prompting me, awesome!
<lduros> it failed as "Setting new software channels" earlier, but it looks like it's running now
<lduros> oh no, still got the error
<lduros> "Could not calculate the upgrade"
<lduros> http://hastebin.com/honinukepa.vhdl
<lduros> this is the full msg
<Unit193> That doesn't really help much. :P  Can you either check logs or run do-release-upgrade  ?
<lduros> trying do release upgrade first
<lduros> http://hastebin.com/qecufufodi.pas
<lduros> there are lots of errors with dl.google.com, which I think is because I installed Chrome from there
<lduros> Needed both Chromium and Chrome for testing something
<lduros> oddly enough there are other errors: Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com trusty/main Translation-en_US
<Unit193> I'd guess it's the additional repos/PPAs.  I'd just follow along with what it says, or check any logs under /var/log/dist-upgrade/
<lduros> hmmm, ok, i'll investigate this later, thanks :) I thought it would be a quick thing looks like i'll have to postpone this :). thanks again
<vern> ,,,
<Mobbad> hi im having problems whit samba on xubuntu 14.04 some willing to help?
<baizon> !ask | Mobbad
<ubottu> Mobbad: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Mobbad> Hi, im having file sharing problems between my xubuntu and win8. I can find the comp and brows it but i cant see any folders, and samba won´t start. Can any one point me in the right direction ?
<sidi> Mobbad, i'm not a Xubuntu user so cannot actually help but you need to describe whether you're trying to see Ubuntu files from Windows or the other way around
<sidi> as a matter of fact, Windows is unable to read some of the filesystem formats used by Linux, such as ext3/ext4. You'd need to put your shared data on a FAT32 or NTFS share most probably. Note that these filesystems formats do not support symbolic links.
<Mobbad> im trying to see my shared files on my windows comp from my xubuntu comp
<Mobbad> as i said i can see the windows computer on the network and connect to it. but i see no files on it.
<sidi> Mobbad, probably a permission problem on your windows computer then
<Mobbad> ok, will check that later when i get permission to sit on that computer from the mrs
<Mobbad> thanks for the taking the time to answer anyway :)
<sidi> you're welcome
<GeekDude> I've put a TV tuner card into my desktop, and I'm using the composite input on it. I can't get VLC to show anything, but it does show up (with interlacing and kinda blurry) in xawtv
<GeekDude> I've tried to no avail to get it to play in both VLC and mplayer, but I just can't get it to work
<GeekDude> Does anyone here have any tips I could try?
<GeekDude> Seems the "tvtime" application works as well, and it gives a much better pictures
<dchilano> hi everyone
<dchilano> I just downloaded an install binary for securstick and nothing happened when trying to execute it.
<dchilano> how can I be sure that it just didn't run and that perhaps it isn't something malicious?
<GeekDude> Try checking in the task manager if its process is running or not
<dchilano> how do I check the task manager?
<GeekDude> open the whisker menu, type task manager, run task manager, and scroll through the process list looking for the name of the file you tried to execute
<knome> dchilano, generally, never download binaries or applications from sources you don't completely trust
<dchilano> knome: I don't know what I was thinking
<dchilano> knome: what do you think? http://snag.gy/5lZmu.jpg
<knome> dchilano, about what?
<dchilano> about the proccesses named "SecurStick-linux"
<dchilano> if, you don't mind my asking?
<knome> well i think you have processes named that running
<knome> i don't know what they are supposed to do
<dchilano> k
#xubuntu 2015-02-08
<rosaecaeruleae> where do I ask why all videos I edit dont have sound?
<xubuntu430> Hello, could I ask a question?
<knome> go ahead
<xubuntu430> I actually have a problem, I ran /sudo apt-get install nvidia-current, and the boot screen no longer shows up. It's not a big problem, but I was wondering what was causing it.
<knome> proprietary nvidia drivers do not like plymouth, so if you're using one, you'll likely not see it
<xubuntu430> Okay.
<knome> anyway it's nothing to worry about
<xubuntu430> Thank you for the answer :)
<knome> no problem, enjoy xubuntu
<dalebert> Looking for help with Screensaver on 14.04. Been running 32 bit version for a couple of years and set up a system with the 64-bit version. The GLText screen was working but I made a change to what I wanted it to display and it broke. Can't even launch it to work on it. Tried uninstalling it completely and reinstalling but no luck. Stumped...
<cfhowlett> dalebert, xscreensaver can cause conflicts with lightdm locker.
<dalebert> should i uninstall lightdm locker?
<cfhowlett> dalebert, lightdm is now the default for ubuntu.  your choice
<dalebert> how to i configure lightdm? I like to display the date and time.
<vivek_malhotra> hello all
<vivek_malhotra> anyone still awake??
<GeekDude> no
<vivek_malhotra> hry
<vivek_malhotra> anyone still awake??
<vivek_malhotra> I had a quick question
<vivek_malhotra> Does Xubuntu 14.10 still use Xfce 4.10?
<vivek_malhotra> when is Xfce 4.12 coming out
<vivek_malhotra> development is crazy-slow
<vivek_malhotra> I like Xfce a lot
<Unit193> vivek_malhotra: Xubuntu has been using the development releases (4.11, which is really pre-4.12) for a while now.  What do you base "development is slow" on?  The mailing list?  The git commits?  Neither seem slow to me.
<Unit193> And, 4.12 should be out soon™
<vivek_malhotra> Unit193: fair enough, I base it on the mailing list mostly.
<vivek_malhotra> how can I tell which Xfce version I'm running?
<Unit193> Generally the applications respond to --version, and inxi -S is another way.
<vivek_malhotra> mousepad --version  gave me 0.3.0
<vivek_malhotra> okay, "inxi -S" gave me 4.11.6
<vivek_malhotra> I'm running Xubuntu 14.04
<vivek_malhotra> with all the latest updates
<Unit193> Mousepad is a seperate application, developed by Xfce devs (basically.)
<Unit193> dpkg -l | grep xfce works too. :P
<vivek_malhotra> What's an example of an Xfce application that'll give me the version number?
<vivek_malhotra> yeah dpkg too
<Unit193> xfdesktop, xfwm4, xfce4-panel, etc.
<Unit193> Those are somwhat core.
<vivek_malhotra> okay, thanks
<Unit193> Sure.
<vivek_malhotra> Are you based in Ohio? It's quite late there...
<vivek_malhotra> Unit193: Are you based in Ohio? It's quite late there...
<Unit193> Pardon?
<vivek_malhotra> Unit193: Are you based in Ohio? It's quite late there...
<Unit193> Yes, you already said that.  Don't see how that's relevent to Xubuntu support, but sure.
<vivek_malhotra> It's not. Don't be so uptight. I was just going to say thanks for helping me so late in the evening. It's well past midnight for you.
<Unit193> Well, you're welcome.
<vivek_malhotra> Again, thanks for all that you do for the Xubuntu community. Xubuntu has really been a huge help for me, and I really rely on it for my work.
<vivek_malhotra> I rely on it as a home desktop, but also for my work in software development and engineering
<vivek_malhotra> A few more questions while we're here....
<vivek_malhotra> When is Mir supposed to be included in a release? 15.04? I welcome a replacement for X Windows, but I'm nervous the transuition will be messy
<vivek_malhotra> It'll take until the end of the decade, I think, for the Linux world to migrate from X Windows to Wayland/Mir...
<vivek_malhotra> What are your thoughts, Unit193?
<Unit193> Xfce isn't going to it any time soon, so as to Ubuntu/Unity, there's already an 'desktop-next' unity8 slated for sometime around the next LTS.
<vivek_malhotra> I see
<vivek_malhotra> Another thing... I'm running Xubuntu 14.04. I know Firefox updates regularly, and the updates always include the latest version as soon as it's released. But for other apps, like LibreOffice or HexChat, I'm stuck on an older release. How can I obtain newer versions of these softwares?
<vivek_malhotra> Unit193: I'm wondering if I'm simply stuck, or if I can still get the latest version somehow
<vivek_malhotra> Unit193: For example, I'm running HexChat 2.9.6, which is what is used in Xubuntu 14.04. But the latest HexChat is 2.10.2. How can I upgrade to that?
<vivek_malhotra> Unit193: For example, I'm running HexChat 2.9.6, which is what is used in Xubuntu 14.04. But the latest HexChat is 2.10.2. How can I upgrade to that?
<baizon> vivek_malhotra: use the hexchat ppa https://launchpad.net/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/ubuntu/hexchat-stable
<vivek_malhotra> baizon: thanks a lot
<vivek_malhotra> what about other apps, like LibreOffice
<vivek_malhotra> I don't want to have to compile that sucker from source!
<baizon> vivek_malhotra: well if you want the latest software, i would recommend to use xubuntu 14.10, not the lts
<baizon> vivek_malhotra: but back to your question, here is the libreoffice ppa https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<vivek_malhotra> baizon: you're probably right
<vivek_malhotra> baizon: thanks for your help
<cfhowlett> vivek_malhotra, bleeding edge is bloody.  Unless you truly NEED the latest, greatest, shiny stuff, you *might* want to reconsider you priorities.  LTS means WAY fewer installation/maintenance headaches.  Choose wisely.
<vivek_malhotra> cfhowlett: how so? I though the 14.10 release was quite stable and well-received.
<vivek_malhotra> cfhowlett: how so? I heard that the 14.10 release was quite stable and well-received.
<cfhowlett> vivek_malhotra, supported for 9 months.  9 MONTHS.
<vivek_malhotra> cfhowlett: right... it's just that some of the software in LTS releases get a bit stale
<cfhowlett> vivek_malhotra, true.  as I said: choose wisely.  also: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<vivek_malhotra> cfhowlett: okay thanks
<vivek_malhotra> cfhowlett: i think i'll just jump over to Windows 8
<vivek_malhotra> cfhowlett: just kidding!!
<vivek_malhotra> .tr en:de the car is red
<Timvde> Hi. I am installing Xubuntu on a very old pc that can't boot from usb. Is there any way to easily shrink the iso files (remove stuff I don't need) so it fits on a cd?
<Timvde> oh, look what I found :) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<GeekDude> Unit193: Turns out I couldn't ping it by hostname anymore because I enabled the firewall and didn't add a rule for it. I'll just leave the firewall off, the one on our router is more than adequate
<xubuntu60w> Hi. After a fresh install of 14.10 my panel is slow (~3-5 seconds) to load the theme. It's not a big deal but it is annoying. Gnome and KDE services are off at startup and additinal startup items are minimal. Anyone have any suggestions?
<bazhang> try a different theme, is that slow as well
<xubuntu60w> well, it's greybird so it should be quick considering it's the default, but I'll give it a try. thanks.
<xubuntu60w> Hi. Panel theme (greybird) is loading slowly on login/restart on a new install of 14.10. I've tried switching to a different theme. Autostart items are at a minimum and gnome/KDE services are off. Any thoughts?
<GeekDude> ... didn't you just ask that a minute ago?
<GeekDude> anyways, I don't have any idea, I'm just a noob
<brainwash> xubuntu60w: create ~/.gtkrc-2.0 and add this line: gtk-theme-name = "Greybird"
<xubuntu60w> @brainwash: thanks---I'll give that a try now.
<brainwash> the actual question is: why does xfsettingsd launch slow/delayed in your case? it's responsible for the appearance settings
<brainwash> or why does the panel start before xfsettingsd
<brainwash> xubuntu60w: would be helpful to know if this problem also affects other user accounts or the quest session
<xubuntu60w> Yeah, that's what I was wondering. I've tried manually restarting it. No change. It's not a huge deal, but it is annoying. 3-5 seconds of light grey panel before it kicks in. Looks janky, but not the end of the world.
<xubuntu60w> Quest session? Sorry, I'm not exactly a power user. I'm the only user account account.     .gtkrc-2.0 was in /~, but was empty. Going to edit it now and try logging back in. BRB.
<brainwash> xubuntu60w: I meant Guest Session
<xubuntu60w> @brainwash: adding that line to .gtkrc-2.0 did the trick. BIG thanks. The panel is loading nice and quick again after login and full restart.
<brainwash> that's great :)
<xubuntu60w> ha. quest =guest, I feel silly for not catching that.
<xubuntu60w> Anyways thanks again :)
<brainwash> found this report  bug 1382741
<ubottu> bug 1382741 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Qt apps are displaying a very old styled theme as oppose to greybird" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1382741
<brainwash> the report describes your problem, but it's not the main issue
<brainwash> so it was ignored
<brainwash> "This also happens during right after login: xfce4-panel is all grey and what not, eventually switching to greybird, however (after 5s or so)."
<xubuntu60w> yeah, that sounds exactly like what it was doing.
<xubuntu60w> like I said -- not a huge deal -- but annoying enough to hop on IRC and ask around.
<brainwash> do you have a launchpad account? you could create a separate report
<brainwash> and also mention the workaround
<brainwash> yeah, it looks like something that may affect only a small amount of people. still worth fixing it at some point :)
<xubuntu60w> I can set one up and create a report. looks like it's fixed for 15.04. https://www.mail-archive.com/xubuntu-dev@lists.launchpad.net/msg02958.html
<brainwash> no, the themeing problem with Qt apps is fixed
<xubuntu60w> Ah, there I go skimming things again.
<brainwash> but not the problem with the delay on session start
<brainwash> heh :)
<xubuntu60w> cool. gonna make another pot of coffee. I'll file a report right after that. thanks again BW :)
<Unit193> GeekDude: Aha, yeah that'd do it.  Other than a few iptables rules I just use the router too, it serves that use well.
<GeekDude> The print server is working great, at least. I managed to AirPrint from it without any additional configuration!
<BuddyButterfly> hi guys.
<BuddyButterfly> first, thanks for the great slimline OS!
<BuddyButterfly> I am using it right now successfully in VMs in Xen.
<BuddyButterfly>  Yesterday I tried to install it in kvm with spice. Unfortunately xubuntu is not usable in this scenario. Graphics is slow and sometimes complete fonts are crippled (all headlines, menu entries etc.) which renders it unusable. Any Idea, why this happens? Xubuntu 14.10 even does not start at all after installation. Where 14.04 does. I did a check with Kubuntu, which works nicely with the same VM settings.
<Mobbad> how do i hide folders in xubuntu?
<bekks> Mobbad: Whats the goal behind that?
<Mobbad> So ppl that are snopping around on my comp wont see my files or folders
<GeekDude> If you are allowed to rename it, start the file with a .
<GeekDude> er, the folder
<Mobbad> er?
<bazhang>   .myfilez
<bekks> Mobbad: For people snoopig around, you need to encrypt a folder.
<bekks> Snooping people usually are able to press ctrl h to "unhide" your "hidden" folders.
<Mobbad> bekks, true that but i know that i dont need to encrypt the folder just hidde it
<bekks> How do you know that?
<Mobbad> bekks, becuse my kid aint that bright yet
<Mobbad> bekks, dont worry found it :D
<Mobbad> thanks for the time
<Erisian_Vagabond> How do I stop programs in wine from stealing mouse foucs, or at least get it back without closing it?
<Erisian_Vagabond> Euro truck simulator 2 always steals my mouse, even in windowed mode
<bazhang> try in #winehq for specific app support, also see the appdb
<bazhang> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Erisian_Vagabond> Well, it needs to have mouse focus for some controls
<Erisian_Vagabond> Just wondering if there was an easy way to get it back while paused or in menus
<bazhang>  Join #winehq for application help
<Erisian_Vagabond> As in, something in the window manager
<Erisian_Vagabond> Not in wine
<brainwash> Erisian_Vagabond: alt-tabbing maybe?
<Erisian_Vagabond> brainwash: alt-tab didn't seem to have any effect
<Erisian_Vagabond> What should it have done?
<brainwash> it switches between opened windows
<Erisian_Vagabond> Hmm, didn't do anything on just a thunar window either
<Erisian_Vagabond> Ah, so I need another one in that workspace
<brainwash> yes
<Craxor> Hello, I am running Xubuntu 14.04 LTS.  Every so often, I get a notification saying Power Manager not authorized.  Any ideas why this is?
<wglb> running xfce on "Linux park 3.13.0-45-generic #74-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 13 19:36:28 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux" with seiki 4k 39". I have power screen turned off, screen saver turned off. Nonetheless, screen blanks after a time, won't come back. graphics card radeon RD890. Power Manager version 1.2.0.  Ideas?
<brainwash> wglb: how did you turn off the screen saver?
<brainwash> also, please share the output of the command "xset q"
<brainwash> ideally via pastebin
<wglb> brainwash: Set it to zero time, blank screen
<wglb> brainwash: http://pastebin.com/b6UZ7V9e
<brainwash> according to the terminal output, the screen should not blank automatically
<brainwash> so, you said that the screen will stay blank, right?
<wglb> Yes.
<wglb> Agreeeeed.
<brainwash> can you switch to another virtual terminal (e.g. ctrl+alt+f1)?
<wglb> Actually, didn't try that.      I will log into one so that I can switch to it blind.
<brainwash> it's possible that your session and the X server crashed
<brainwash> or hang
<brainwash> do you use the open source driver?
<wglb> Well, I ssh from other box, and all looks ok. a  program was still  running
<wglb> Yes, I did when this, have since gone to the fglrx.
<brainwash> I guess the next step should be to look at log files
<wglb> Ok, can do that. Which one in particular?
<brainwash> /var/log/syslog  /var/log/lightdm/*  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<brainwash> also, stuff in ~/.cache/upstart/
<wglb> Ok, will do. Ideas on how    to ressurect screen when in the virtual terminal?
<brainwash> you could try and restart the display manager "sudo restart lightdm"
<brainwash> but still will also kill your running graphical session
<brainwash> but this
<bennypr0fane> Hi, the screenshooter app has an otion to upload to Zimagez built in, which is super handy. However, I have to enter the password each time I want to upload something. Is there a way to make the app remember it always?
<Unit193> Well, if it helps the next release includes an option to upload to imgur, which doesn't need a password.
<bennypr0fane> Unit193, nah, don't wanna use imgur
<bennypr0fane> this is perfect. Also, the next release probably won't come to 14.04's repo, will it?
<Unit193> Not main repos, no.
<wglb> brainwash: Thanks, will try these things.  In desparation, I have now installed xcreensaver to see if this will prevent screen from going to blank. I think underlying problem is in graphics driver. Perhaps  the fglrx will solve.
<brainwash> bennypr0fane: https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=9189
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 9189 in General "xfce4-screenshooter doesn't remember zimagez password" [Normal,New]
<brainwash> wglb: hopefully you'll get it sorted :)
<bennypr0fane> brainwash, ah, there it is. thanks! can I/should I vote for this? It definitely would make my life easier, I use it a lot
<brainwash> bennypr0fane: sure, adding a comment or subscribing to the report (CC list) can help
<bennypr0fane> brainwash, what's the cc list, and where can i subscribe?
<brainwash> do you have a bugzilla account?
<bennypr0fane> I might - not sure
<bennypr0fane> probably created one at some point
<bennypr0fane> I just log in to that and then I can comment? That'd be useful only if I can add new inforamtion though right? Cause I can't
<brainwash> you could bump the bug report, maybe it'll get some attention
<brainwash> ideally you should test the latest stable release of xfce4-screenshooter
<bennypr0fane> I'm using the one from the main repo
<bennypr0fane> would you mind checking if you have the same one? I have have ver 1.8.1-2ubuntu1
<brainwash> so yeah, it's a known bug
<brainwash> 1.8.2-0ubuntu1 in 15.04
<bennypr0fane> I'm on 14.04
<brainwash> I know
<cq-aux> we have a vulnerable/outdated flashplayer guys
<brainwash> bennypr0fane: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-screenshooter
<bennypr0fane> brainwash, is it fixed in your version?
<brainwash> I don't know, I don't run Xfce on this machine
<brainwash> you could grab the package for 15.04 and install it
<brainwash> but no guarantee that it will work properly
<brainwash> other than that, if it's not fixed yet, you will have to wait until someone does it
<bennypr0fane> which is the standard xfce package installer?
<brainwash> dpkg
<brainwash> xfce does not provide one
<bennypr0fane> I mean GUI frontend
<bennypr0fane> oh
<bennypr0fane> which one comes packaged with Xubuntu
<brainwash> the software center will take care of it I'd guess
<brainwash> dpkg for is terminal based
<bennypr0fane> yup, I'll just do that
<brainwash> you can also install gdebi which provides a simple GUI
<bennypr0fane> ...not fixed, bug's still there :-(
<brainwash> not that surprising
<brainwash> well, feel free to donate some $$ to help getting it fixed :)
<brainwash> https://www.bountysource.com/issues/3225872-xfce4-screenshooter-doesn-t-remember-zimagez-password
<bennypr0fane> thanks!
#xubuntu 2016-02-08
<pleia2> desertwolf: you should be able to look in /var/log/kern.log to see what iptables (underlying mechanism for ufw) is blocking
<erick_> I only want to get my picture right. I am learning that is all.
<desertwolf> Cool thank you pleia2 I'll try that ^_^
<pleia2> desertwolf: you'll see lines like kernel: ... IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=24..., and then a section with "SPT=5666 DPT=58397"
<pleia2> desertwolf: those are source and destination ports
<pleia2> so by looking at those, you can likely figure out what it's bumping into
<erick_> Thank you.
<desertwolf> Thank you pleia2 :) I found the pesky port I needed
<pleia2> desertwolf: yay! which was it?
<desertwolf> it was upd 5353 and tcp 9100
<desertwolf> I always hate trying to find out what ports to open for outgoing connections most of the time I can find it through Google but this one I couldn't
<Guillaume2> nice
<Guillaume2> hello
<Guillaume2> i want to know if there something i can install on my laptop to be able to boot on a linux live cd if the usb boot is not supported by the bios ?
<Guillaume2> yeah liveusb i mean
<Unit193> Guillaume2: 1. You may be able to upgrade the BIOS.  2. http://xubuntu.org/news/booting-the-xubuntu-usb-image-from-a-cd/
<Guillaume2> no the bios is already upgraded.
<Guillaume2> it's a old acer aspire 5315
<Guillaume2> when using window i was able to install something trough wubi that hallowed my usb to boot ubuntu even
<Guillaume2> so i was wondering if i can install something just for that but that will work without windows caus i don't have this crap anymore
<Unit193> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<Unit193> With the instructions in the page I linked, you burn something to CD that chainloads USB.
<Guillaume2> yeah that will do the job
<Guillaume2> thanks i go buy a cd tommorow and try that
<Unit193> Ouch, fun timesw..  Don't have a CD or something laying around?
<Guillaume2> nope
<Guillaume2> not a big deal i am patient
<Guillaume2> it's late here
<Guillaume2> everything closed
<novanauliazami> can i used wily repo in my trusty?
<nikitasius> helloworld!
<nikitasius> helloworld! just a question: xubuntu - it's same ubuntu but with xfce?
<daniel_> @nikitasius it's essentially that, yes, but is also so much more :)
<nikitasius> daniel_ great. And if i need to run some windows's stuff under, wine better work under ubuntu that under debian? before i had lot of problems with wine under debian.
<knome> i wouldn't expect that much.
<daniel_> You might find that any Ubuntu-based distribution might be more user-friendly than Debian, particularly for those getting used to working in linux/unix environment. However, Wine is a work in progress and certainly has its limitations
<nikitasius> knome maybe i never seen good guide "wine under debian". I use debian mostly as console variant and ubuntu as desktop on my laptop. But on new laptop i'd like to install xubuntu, because as i've seen, xfce looks like my gnome classic.
<knome> daniel_, also, problems might be related to specific software being ran with wine, so without specific information, there's no way to say that another distro is better with wine...
<knome> (and tbh, i don't think there are that many differences)
<daniel_> One of the strongest thing that ubuntu distributions has going for it is that we get to benefit from our own little distro communities, and the support from the greater Ubuntu community as a whole. Therefore, you'll probably find more support.
<nikitasius> knome latest and actual wine runs under ubuntu. Under debian i've not succeed to launch it (but it was long time ago)
<knome> daniel_, true, but that still doesn't mean that another distro is better with some software :)
<knome> i'm just trying to keep expectations to a certain realistic limit
<equinox_> \join
<daniel_> @knome completely agree with you. It basically comes down to the level of support offered
<knome> debian jessie (stable) and ubuntu 15.10 actually have pretty much the same version in repositories
<daniel_> @nikitasius, basically knome is correct. Don't expect miracles from Wine by changing distros
<nikitasius> daniel_ ok. I need wine just for photoshop. as i have old version which probably will work.
<nikitasius> daniel_, knome so i think i'll install debian 8.3.  I never had problems with debian and their updated on servers. But on my old laptop ubuntu 12 -> 14 failed.
<nikitasius> if wine will start as i hope - i'll keep debian. Or.. it will be xubuntu. Thank you for your advices!
<dnlgry> We might be biased but give Xubuntu a go. You might love it :) Good luck nikitasius.
<nikitasius> dnlgry ok. so i'll try xubuntu :)  because 3xDVD of debian will be downloaded not soon.
<dnlgry> (I was daniel_ as well, sorry - just testing out something in BitchX client)
<nikitasius> anyway it's all debian based. Im only afraid of intertal utilities from ubuntu and it will be boring to search all of them and turn off.
<nikitasius> and i've seen news about statistics to canonical.
<nikitasius> when system send it.
<nikitasius> it was fixed?
<dnlgry> You will find Xubuntu is a pretty clean distro without being too bare-bones.
<dnlgry> That was back last year and was actually part of the Unity desktop, which is not included in Xubuntu
<dnlgry> So yes. a) it was never in Xubuntu and b) it was fixed :)
<dnlgry> OK Nikitasius we should probably stop talking about this now as this is a support forum - or move the conversation to #xubuntu-offtopic
<nikitasius> dnlgry i'll join it, thanks!
<dnlgry> Enjoy Xubuntu!
<nikitasius> dnlgry but the question about xubuntu: there is no more statistics to canonical and amazon ads?
<novanauliazami_> what's packages in /usr/lib with extention so.0 ? there accdly deleted.
<novanauliazami_> i accidently deleted file *.so.0 in /usr/lib/ . how do i fix it?
<Walliski> Well it depends on which packages you have installed :/
<Walliski> Not sure if this is a good idea, but you might try to reinstall all packages that you have on your computer :S ?
<novanauliazami_> huft..
<Walliski> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/162425/force-download-reinstall-of-all-deb-packages Maybe something like this
<Walliski> But there might be a smarter way to do it
<Walliski> You can somehow list files from packages you have installed
<Walliski> maybe you can grep out the packages that contains matching filenames
<Walliski> and fix those
<Walliski> Aaah
<Walliski> dpkg -S /usr/lib/*.so.0
<Walliski> shows which packages should have files there
<knome> Walliski, if you aren't sure, it often isn't a good idea to try to guess
<Walliski> :X
<Walliski> True indeed
<Walliski> Was hoping someone else would chip in and say if it is a completly horrible idea :P
<knome> if somebody could monitor the channel whole time, they probably could just answer all questions too :P
<Walliski> Then again it is difficult to know how much people knows about stuff :S
<Walliski> The ones that ask for help that is
<knome> that's why people who help need self-moderation (to know when they aren't knowledgeable to help) and people who ask for help some source criticism
<Walliski> Which is why I started with "not sure if this is a good idea", so that he knows if he is to try it or not...
<knome> from my experience, people have the latter much less; eg. they type almost anything you say into a terminal or whatever in a search for a quick, one-liner fix
<Walliski> Since he soimehow managed to remove files with a wildcard he is probably poking around stuff anyways more than a normal user might. But yes, point taken
<knome> again, people are able to do "wonderful" things and when asked what they did, respond "nothing"...
<xubuntu859> hello?
<knome> hello.
<xubuntu859> hi
<xubuntu859> what is this?
<xubuntu859> its like the old school dos chats
<xubuntu859> lol
<xubuntu859> knomeknome?
<xubuntu859> help
<knome> xubuntu859, patience please
<knome> if you have a support question, simply ask it and people will likely reply if the know the answer
<xubuntu859> its my 2nd time on this computer i download fox fire   goooglechrome ect and cant run it or somthing
<knome> where are you downloading it?
<xubuntu859> i click on it and nothing launches it goes to the files
<xubuntu859> microsoft
<knome> xubuntu isn't windows
<xubuntu859> its from microsoft but i am using out of date foxfire
<knome> ok, let's start from the beginning
<knome> which xubuntu version are you using?
<xubuntu859> i wish it was or i just wish i knew how to use linux
<xangua> Fox fire?
<xubuntu859> the help is no help..haha
<xubuntu859> mozzzilla firefox
<knome> xubuntu859, you aren't answering my question so i'm unable to help
<knome> xubuntu859, please pay attention if you want help
<xubuntu859> Xfce version 4.10
<xangua> 5:38 PM <knome> which xubuntu version are you using?
<xubuntu859> i am trying
<knome> xubuntu859, that's not what i asked; which xubuntu version are you running
<xubuntu859> sorry
<xubuntu859> where do i find that
<knome> xubuntu859, in terminal, run "lsb_release -a"
<xubuntu859> terminal emulater
<knome> yes
<xubuntu859> No LSB modules are available. user@user-Inspiron-5100:~$
<knome> did you append the -a parameter after the command?
<xubuntu859> ???
<knome> did you run "lsb_release" or "lsb_release -a" ?
<xubuntu859> no i didnt type -a is that what u mean
<xubuntu859> 1st one
<xubuntu859> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 13.10 Release:	13.10 Codename:	saucy user@user-Inspiron-5100:~$
<knome> please run the command with "-a" as i said
<knome> ok... you are running and end-of-life release
<knome> or in other words, that release isn't supported any more, which is why you have an outdated firefox version
<xubuntu859> yeah its a relic
<xubuntu859> what can i do?
<knome> i would suggest reinstalling
<xubuntu859> newer version of linux?
<knome> yes, newer version of xubuntu
<xubuntu859> or xubuntu?
<knome> xubuntu is one of the linux distributions
<xubuntu859> can i download it off internet? if so how do i install it?
<knome> !install | xubuntu859
<ubottu> xubuntu859: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<knome> the same methods work for xubuntu too
<xubuntu859> thank you for helping
<knome> no problem and good luck
#xubuntu 2016-02-09
<xubuntu16i> hello!
<xubuntu04w> hello please tell me what is the fullform of xdg in xdg-open
<xubuntu04w> how to change name of pc after installation
<novanauliazami> why my lightdm blank? when i tried `lightdm --test-demo` i'm got 'Failed to write utmpx: Permission denied'
<whyameye> gnome-keyring slams my cpu to 100% every time I run Chromium or Chome. Tons of hits about this on Google but I dont' find a permanent solution. xubuntu 14.04 64 bit. ideas?
<whyameye> crickets
<genii> Looks like that issue has been around since 2011-ish https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=98601
<whyameye> fwiw the workaround I found for gnome keyring hitting 100% CPU indefinitely when starting Chrome or Chromium was to kill the keyring daemon then delete :~/.local/share/keyrings/Default_keyring.keyring then restart Chromium. The keyring file is recreated Chromium's saved passwords.
#xubuntu 2016-02-10
<jpt9> Hey.  I think I just accidentally checked the "ignore future crashes" option for the bug reporter when Thunar crashed.  How do I reset it?
<pleia2> jpt9: use sudo to open /etc/default/apport and change the value from 0 to 1
<jpt9> pleia2: Oh.  Does the "ignore future problems of this type" option just disable apport?
<jpt9> I figured it was tied to the particular application that was crashing or something.
<pleia2> jpt9: ah, "of this type", not sure, is apport still set to 1?
<jpt9> Lemme try checking it.
<jpt9> (Either way, I'm getting crash dialogs for Thunar again.)
<jpt9> Right, so that checkbox *does* work.
<pleia2> glad you got it sorted :)
<jpt9> Well, sort of.  I still haven't figured out how to get crash reports for Thunar back.
<jpt9> I'm beginning to wonder if I hadn't actually checked that checkbox the first time around...
<jpt9> Ah.  Got it.
<jpt9> There's now a .apport-ignore.xml in my home directory.
<jpt9> So I don't think I actually checked it in the first place.
<pleia2> I'm afraid I've never dug into the fine-tuning of the crash tools
<pleia2> so I didn't even know about th xml file
<jpt9> I'd looked around online a bit.
<jpt9> (Debugging stuff is a lot easier if you actually remember what you actually clicked on :-) )
<pleia2> indeed!
<sorinel1o> Hello. Is there a way to split my terminal in 2 columns ?
<flocculant> sorinel1o: not as far as I know
<sorinel1o> flocculant, I see there is an option in the xfce terminal - geometry and you can put a number of columns
<sorinel1o> but that seems to be another thing
<pleia2> sorinel1o: geometry is the size of the window, and the columns are in character numbers, not different columns down the terminal screen
<sorinel1o> yeah, indeed
<pleia2> you'd have to use a cli windowing system like screen(1) to get actual columns in a terminal window
<abstr4kt> hi
<Akxwi-dave> hi
<xubuntu81w> hello people, im new around here. is there any good resource instead of wiki manuals to learn more about linux/xubuntu?
<xubuntu81w> thanks in advance :)
<slickymasterWork> xubuntu81w, have you tried http://docs.xubuntu.org/ ?
<xubuntu81w> actually went there but did saw it, i will have a look around. thank you
<`qq> sorinel1o: you can also try tmux.
<`qq> does anyone have issues with indicator icons not showing up after resume?
<`qq> specifically dropbox
<`qq> i have to restart the panel and then it works
<`qq> i googled and some suggested disabling compositing ... but it didn't work
<`qq> any ideas?
<`qq> could it be a bug in the indicator plugin?
<jdwwatts> im running xubuntu on toshiba sattelite lap top it works very well but i want to find another linux system to run along side it any sugestions?
<jdwwatts> wily
<genii> Depends what you plan to do with it
<jdwwatts> test it to see how functional it is
<jdwwatts> just basic hardware recognition and capabilities
<genii> For instance: "I want to just surf the web and check email" or: "I want to set it up as a router" , etc
<jdwwatts> just surf the net i dont know much about building servers or that kind of stuff
<jdwwatts> although if there was something that would help me learn i dont wantto limit myself iether
<jdwwatts> ei
<genii> jdwwatts: In the *buntu family, you might want to try Lubuntu. Outside of the *buntu family, Tiny Core Linux is pretty good and uses few resources. Alternately, there is also Android-X86 which can run on laptops and desktops
<jdwwatts> thanks
<genii> jdwwatts: If you feel really ambitious you go for the Linux From Scratch tutorial ;)
<jdwwatts> ill try that
<xubuntu02w> Help
<xubuntu02w> Anyone know why my semlos sata card aint allowing me to access my new hardrives?
<Guillaume2> hello
<flocculant> yep
<Guillaume2> why when i close the cover of my laptop the login screen appear i login then the screen keep being black.  i have to reboot,. but when he goes on sleep with cover up he recover perfecly ? is there a solution for that problem. in fact if when i close the cover the screen only go off it will do the job. i don't want it to sleep
<Guillaume2> xubuntu 14.04
<flocculant> Guillaume2: this is an issue we know - it also appears in so many different configurations with different hardware we are not sure what the issue iss
<flocculant> ue is
<Guillaume2> i understand
<Guillaume2> so no answer for now
<Guillaume2> did you know if some work on this ?
<`qq> flocculant: while we have you here, do you know if there is an issue with systray after resume?
<`qq> specifically the dropbox icon not showing up
<flocculant> Guillaume2: there is - but it's hard to know a good answer
<Guillaume2> ok i will keep try some
<Guillaume2> thx
<flocculant> Guillaume2: just hang about for a while
<flocculant> trying to get something for you
<flocculant> 'qq`not at all sure - I mostly upgrade to the dev version the day after we release to carry on testing
<Guillaume2> ok
<`qq> maybe i should just update. right now i have a python script listening on dbus for the resume event, and killing libsystray if its there. it works :\
<`qq> i'm on 15.10 though
<flocculant> `qq: I did see some dropbox issues around - but that could have been you
<`qq> flocculant: :) no not me. most of them state that turning off compositing fixes it. but not for me.
<flocculant> Guillaume2: bluesabre> "We are aware of some hardware/driver incompatabilities that were discovered after the release of 14.04. With limited resources, we are not able to test all combinations, and would recommend installing xscreensaver until the issue is addressed"
<flocculant> `qq: which reads almost exactly like the issue I'd seen
<flocculant> don't use dropbox - panel works for me - someone else might have more :)
<`qq> flocculant: ok. thanks. for now the python goldberg machine works for me.
#xubuntu 2016-02-11
<Guillaume2> ok
<Guillaume2> will try the xscreensaver
<Guillaume2> thx
<Guillaume2> will come back if something
<flocculant> Guillaume2: ack
<Bouncer> Hey folks, Trying to mount a hard drive but I have to do it in read only mode due to the machine it came out of not shuting down correctly.
<Bouncer> Can anyone help me out with that.
<flocculant> Bouncer: so you have a drive that's locked itself from some sort of password thing?
<genii> Bouncer: Ideally, you make sure it's entirely unmounted. Then run fsck on it. Then try mounting it again
<Bouncer> The pc it came out of is dead
<genii> If it was encrypted, thats another ball of wax of a different aroma
<Bouncer> It isnt encrypted
<Bouncer> It just didnt get to shut down so im being moaned at about a hibernation state.
<genii> Then unmount, fsck, mount
<Bouncer> It won't mount at all so I can't unmount it?
<genii> "Trying to mount a hard drive I have to do it in read only mode" I guess is what made me think it might be mounted
<Bouncer> When I try, I Get a nice big warning tell about hibernation mode and how it should be mounted in read only.
<Bouncer> However im an idiot and can't quite get teh command right.
<genii> Do you know what /dev/sdX it is?
<Bouncer> sda2
<genii> So you're trying to boot it??
<genii> ( seein as sda is the default boot drive )
<Bouncer> No.
<Bouncer> Im xubuntu live, I just want to mount the drive and move any important files to another drive.
<genii> Then as I said earlier
<genii> (sudo) fsck /dev/sda2   ..in this case, if it's actually not mounted
<Bouncer> returns @fsck from util-linux 2.26.2
<genii> Please clarify
<Bouncer> sudo fsck /dev/sda2
<Bouncer> the next line then says
<Bouncer> fsck from util-linux 2.26.2
<genii> So if it has not yet returned you to the command prompt, wait until it does so
<Bouncer> sudo fsck /dev/sda2/ gives me some info
<genii> No trailing slash after sda2
<Bouncer> That is all it gives
<Bouncer> It then returns me to command promt
<Bouncer> With the slash I get this
<Bouncer> fsck from util-linux 2.26.2 e2fsck 1.42.12 (29-Aug-2014) fsck.ext2: Not a directory while trying to open /dev/sda2/  The superblock could not be read or does not describe a valid ext2/ext3/ext4 filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2/ext3/ext4 filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:     e2fsck -b 81
<genii> Just: sudo fsck /dev/sda2
<genii> NOT sudo fsck /dev/sda2/
<Bouncer> I tried that.
<Bouncer> It gives me this
<Bouncer> fsck from util-linux 2.26.2
<Bouncer> then returns to prompt./
<genii> Bouncer: Then try to mount it and see what it says
<Bouncer> Error mounting /dev/sda2 at /media/xubuntu/2EF43117F430E2AF: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=999,gid=999" "/dev/sda2" "/media/xubuntu/2EF43117F430E2AF"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: Windows is hibernated, refused to mount. Failed to mount '/dev/sda2': Operation not permitted The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarti
<genii> Ah, ntfs
<flocculant> :)
<genii> Bouncer: sudo ntfsfix -d /dev/sda2                  ...then see if you can mount it after that
<genii> Might need to install the package which contains it
<Bouncer> Mounting volume... Windows is hibernated, refused to mount. FAILED Attempting to correct errors...  Processing $MFT and $MFTMirr... Reading $MFT... OK Reading $MFTMirr... OK Comparing $MFTMirr to $MFT... OK Processing of $MFT and $MFTMirr completed successfully. Setting required flags on partition... OK Going to empty the journal ($LogFile)... OK Windows is hibernated, refused to mount. Remount failed: Operation not permitted
<flocculant> so a windows drive problem?
<Bouncer> yup
<genii> If you just want to pull files off, try with readonly option. eg: sudo mount -o ro /dev/sda2 /media/xubuntu/2EF43117F430E2AF
<Bouncer> ntfs-3g-mount: failed to access mountpoint /media/xubuntu/2EF43117F430E2AF: No such file or directory
<genii> Then: mkdir mnt && sudo mount -o ro /dev/sda2 ~/mnt
<flocculant> maybe umount first
<genii> Bouncer: Just in case it's already mounted, as flocculant suggests: sudo umount /dev/sda2
<Bouncer> We have a winnder
<Bouncer> WInner
<genii> Great, now I can go grab beer
<flocculant> \o/
<genii> Heh
<Bouncer> Wait till I Tell him I Now have to mount another drive but I Need to be able to righ to it.
<Bouncer> to move the stuff to.
<genii> Hopefully they didn't hibernate the other one.
<flocculant> another issue - moving on ...
<Bouncer> rror mounting /dev/sdb1 at /media/xubuntu/Storage: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=999,gid=999" "/dev/sdb1" "/media/xubuntu/Storage"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0). Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount. Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Operation not permitted The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown Windows
<genii> Bouncer: Put the drive back in the system it came from, have them shut it all the way off and not into hibernate or suspend
<genii> Then it will be mountable read/write
<Bouncer> Thing is there is no OS on the drive.
<Bouncer> It is just media files.
<flocculant> Bouncer: back  it all up - to ext4 - come back afterwards
<genii> You could try the force option, but it's dangerous
<Bouncer> I have no where to back it up to.
<flocculant> when the backup fails
<flocculant> Bouncer: yes you do - we all do - we just don't see them
<Bouncer> Its 1TB
<Bouncer> I Don't have any drives anywhere near that size.
<flocculant> we can't help in #xubuntu, try #ubuntu - they are not DE agnostic
<flocculant> thanks man
<genii> Bouncer: If it never was bootable anyhow, I'd try: mkdir mnt2 && sudo mount -o force,rw /dev/sdb2 ~/mnt2   ... and then delete the file on the drive called hiberfil.sys  ...then sudo umount /dev/sdb2   ... then try normal mount
<Bouncer> It used to be an OS Drive.
<Bouncer> It was wiped but not formated.
<Bouncer> so there must be some trace of an OS still left on it
<genii> Seems so
<xubuntu200> hello all. i recently made a mistake partitioning and made a /usr/local partition, while installing kali on another partition. i wanted the /usr/local partition to be my shared, data storage partition for music and such but i misunderstood the meaning of /usr/local. can i simply put the files in this partition into my root / partition (kali)? what mount option (/, /usr/ etc) should i have used in this case?
<Bouncer> Well I've got access, THats a start, I will try throw the stuff I Need up to mega.
<Bouncer> Thanks for being pateint.
<genii> Bouncer: At any rate, I'm headed out but will be around tomorrow 9:30am-ish to 6pm-ish EDT
<genii> ( if no solution before then)
<Bouncer> Its fine, I'll back it up to the clound, Then download it to the media drive via windows.
<genii> There ya go then
<xubuntu200> can anyone help me with my partitions?
<pencilandpaper> What kind of help do you need xubuntu200 ?
<xubuntu200> i messed up my partitions
<xubuntu200> i recently made a mistake partitioning and made a /usr/local partition, while installing kali on another partition. i wanted the /usr/local partition to be my shared, data storage partition for music and such but i misunderstood the meaning of /usr/local. can i simply put the files in this partition into my root / partition (kali)? what mount option (/, /usr/ etc) should i have used in this case?
<pencilandpaper> You want to move the files that are in your /usr/local partition to your / partition right?
<pencilandpaper> How many installs do you have on that hdd?
<xubuntu200> i have windows 8 , xubuntu and kali
<xubuntu200> i want my sda 6 to be a shared partition for my linux systems
<xubuntu200> i just didn't do enough research before partitioning and now i have a massive partition set as /usr/local with files in it from the kali install ( i'm assuming). i want to know where to move those files, in order to free up that partition.
<pencilandpaper> The files that are in the /usr/local partition, are they system files, or private files xubuntu200 ?
<pencilandpaper> Do you happen to know?
<xubuntu200> i think they are system files
<xubuntu200> from the kali install
<xubuntu200> bin /etc / lib / share / src there are more
<pencilandpaper> Ok, yeah they are..so what OS are you using right now xubuntu200 ?
<xubuntu200> i am in xubuntu
<pencilandpaper> Ok nice, now can I ask you something? Are you able to just reinstall kali?
<xubuntu200> yeah sure lol i guess thats the easiest solution
<pencilandpaper> Although not the ONLY solution. lol
<pencilandpaper> How large is the kali partition man?
<xubuntu200> i just want to know more about the mount defenitions and what usr/local really means and what those files are anyways
<pencilandpaper> I am assuming that they are the files that are outside of root.
<xubuntu200> xubuntu and kali are on 25gb partitions and i have a shared partition that is 400
<xubuntu200> see i dont even know what that means
<pencilandpaper> You probably have your root partition, and then the / fileysystem in that /usr/local partition..right?
<xubuntu200> no, i dont believe so
<pencilandpaper> The 400gb is /usr/local?
<xubuntu200> i installed kali on a seperate partition sda 4 and set 4 to /
<xubuntu200> the 400 gb is my local lol
<pencilandpaper> The 400gb partition is your /usr/local?
<xubuntu200> yes
<pencilandpaper> Ok cool, and its labeled as what please?
<xubuntu200> 421gb volume
<xubuntu200> ill just reinstall and learn more about mount and partition stuff thanks for the help
<pencilandpaper> I mean as sda what?
<pencilandpaper> Wait, I may be able to help you not have to do that.
<pencilandpaper> Open gparted and tell me when its opened please xubuntu200 .
<xubuntu200> dev sda8
<xubuntu200> ext4
<pencilandpaper> Nice, and you want to move what is on sda8 to what partition xubuntu200 ?
<xubuntu200> somewhere, so that i can use that large partition for media storage
<pencilandpaper> No, I mean what is the name of the partition that kali is on?
<xubuntu200> http://s12.postimg.org/s8kdyh8v1/Screenshot_02102016_10_07_19_PM.png
<xubuntu200> ok so i guess i understand what happened
<pencilandpaper> I am actually dumbfounded. I would just reinstall kali man.
<xubuntu200> lol thanks
<xubuntu200> what started to mess me up in the first place is this whole uefi thing. im new to it all and i was sick of windows 10 so i started going razy with linux but ive forgotten so much but ill get it back
<xubuntu67w> Quick question - when I go to the desktop settings panel to change my wallpaper, the default backgrounds don't show up
<xubuntu67w> I have the folder set to "backgrounds"
<xubuntu67w> Trying to set to the default 15.10 wallpaper
<xubuntu67w> Also another question, is "OpenJDK Java 8 Policy Tool" necessary software? I don't know if this was installed by defeault or if it is a remnant of software I've uninstalled
<pragomer_1> Hi. A new user in xubuntu is asked if he wants to set the default panel or an empty one. where can I disable this question and always set the default panel?
<jdwwatts> im using xubuntu 15.10 on my toshiba sattellite laptop i downloaded linux mint formatted a kingston 8 gig usb disc to fat 32 opened unet boot in and it loaded 70% and stopped what now ?
<jdwwatts> oh here it goes
<pjotter> Hello everybody. Does anybody know when Xubuntu 14.04.4 will be released?
<krytarik> pjotter: Plan is on 18th Feb.
<flocculant> pjotter: we'll start testing weekend/early next week - perhaps you could join in - certainly if I don't see sufficient testing for it I will not be marking it for release and we won't actually get a point release
<pjotter> How does this testing work? Just try it out and report what problems you encounter?
<xubuntu066> bonjour, après install xubuntu 14.04 LTS sur asus eeepc 1000H redémarrage écran noir! cg :
<knome> !fr | xubuntu066
<ubottu> xubuntu066: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<xubuntu066> bonjour, après install xubuntu 14.04 LTS sur asus eeepc 1000H redémarrage écran noir! cg : ,
<knome> xubuntu066, please don't repeat; this channel is english only
<pjotter> Xubuntu and Eee is not agood mix. O have two Eee-Pc's and both have problems running (X)ubuntu. Among them random screenblanking and such.
<pjotter> What -might- help in the case that the Eee is stuck on a blank screen is: Remove battery's reboot the computer on regular power , then insert batteries again and reboot. With me, this helps sometimes.
<xubuntu01w> Can someone remind me how to mount a NTFS drive in RO mode,
<pjotter> Hey
<xubuntu01w> I've tried this
<xubuntu01w> sudo mount -o ro /dev/sdb2 /media/storage
<xubuntu01w> I get failed to mount no such file or directory exsists
<xubuntu01w> #join channel
<xubuntu01w> #joinchannel test
<xubuntu01w> Any suggestions at all.
<`qq> xubuntu01w: you're mounting a local device onto /media/storage which doesn't exist
<xubuntu01w> 'qq What should I do then?
<`qq> oh sorry NTFS ... i read NFS
<xubuntu01w> I had it mounted last night but I forgot the command
<`qq> xubuntu01w: yes sorry. does /media/storage exist?
<xubuntu01w> storage was just a shoft name I used
<xubuntu01w> the actual error is a long sting on numbers and text
<`qq> if /media/storage exist can you see /dev/sdb2? you can try lsblk see if you spot it
<xubuntu01w> Error mounted /dev/sdb2 at /media/alan/2EF43117F430E2AF: Command-line 'mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisk2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000" "dev/sdb2" "/media/alan/2EF43117F430E2AF" exited with a non-zero exit status 14: Windows is hibernated, refused to mount. Failed to mount 'dev/sdb2': Operation not permitted The NTFS partition is in an unsafe stage. PlEASE RESUME AND SHUTDOWN wINDOWS FULL (NO HIBERNATION OR FAST RESTARTING) O
<xubuntu01w> y with the ro mount ption
<xubuntu01w> sdb2 is indeed the drive I am trying to mount
<xubuntu01w> i can see in in lsblk
<`qq> are you missing a / ?
<`qq> from Failed to mount "dev/sdb2"
<`qq> should be "/dev/sdb2"
<xubuntu01w> I typed it error manually#
<xubuntu01w> So might just be a typing error
<xubuntu01w> the xubuntu machine doesn't have access currently
<xubuntu01w> internet access
<xubuntu01w> or I would just copy and paste
<`qq> did you boot into windows and not shutdown properly?
<xubuntu01w> Basically.
<`qq> ok
<xubuntu01w> The PC died suddenly so there was no shutdown.
<`qq> see here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/462381/cant-mount-ntfs-drive-the-disk-contains-an-unclean-file-system
<`qq> you can try sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb2
<`qq> xubuntu01w: basically your ntfs partition is in limbo right now.
<xubuntu01w> Yea
<`qq> either try the ntfsfix, or reboot into it if you can
<xubuntu01w> I can't reboot into it.
<`qq> ok, sudo ntfsfix then
<xubuntu01w> Its from a completely different system.
<`qq> ah
<xubuntu01w> Someone gave me a command to get it mounted last night and I started backing it up, But I went to bed.
<xubuntu01w> I forgot to take note of the comand.
<`qq> do a man ntfsfix
<`qq> the command you had is the right one
<xubuntu01w> sudo ntfsfix?
<`qq> read the man page first
<`qq> yes
<xubuntu01w> Does work.
<xubuntu01w> I remeber this last night#
<`qq> so you're good!?
<xubuntu01w> Mistype.
<xubuntu01w> Doesnt work
<xubuntu01w> Windows is hibernating, refuserd to mount. FAILED
<`qq> that's the result of the ntfsfix?
<xubuntu01w> Thats the first part of it
<`qq> try sudo ntfsfix -dn /dev/sdb2
<`qq> the d clears the vol dirty flag
<`qq> the n means don't do anything. just show me what would have been done
<xubuntu01w> okay
<xubuntu01w> it says Mounting Volume... okay
<xubuntu01w> tells me that the NTFS was processed successfully
<`qq> ok you could give it a go
<`qq> but i just found this:
<`qq> http://askubuntu.com/questions/204166/how-do-i-mount-a-hibernated-ntfs-partition
<`qq> so the drive is hibernated i think
<xubuntu01w> so sudo ntfsfix -d /dev/sdb2
<`qq> ok try
<xubuntu01w> failed
<`qq> ok /me think need to remove hibernation file
<xubuntu01w> there is no hibernation file on the hdd
<`qq> it's a mount option
<xubuntu01w> Tried to remove it last night.
<`qq> sudo mount -o remove_hiberfile /dev/sdb2
<`qq> did you do it through mount option?
<`qq> oh the remove_hiberfile no longer works :(
<`qq> sorry! all out of ideas
<`qq> maybe ask on a channel more connected with ntfs
<xubuntu01w> I don't even know where to go.
<`qq> there is an #ntfs channel
<`qq> xubuntu01w: still here?
<`qq> found something
<xubuntu01w> yup
<`qq> according to the arch wiki you can try using the UUID instead of device name
<`qq> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NTFS-3G#Damaged_NTFS_filesystems
<xubuntu01w> When I click on the drive to mount it
<xubuntu01w> It says error mounting /dev/sba2 at /media/alan/2EF43117F430E2AF
<xubuntu01w> That sting is actually the UUID
<`qq>  confirm it by doing lsblk --output NAME,SIZE,MOUNTPOINT,LABEL,UUID
<`qq> and then do sudo mount UUID=<your UUID> /mountdir
<`qq> i gotta go. good luck!!
<xubuntu01w> genii did you help me with a hard drive last night?
<xubuntu01w> genii please tell me it was you.
<genii> xubuntu01w: If it was the two NTFS drives where they were shut down in Hibernate instead of a full off, then yes
<xubuntu01w> WOO
<xubuntu01w> I need you once again.
<genii> xubuntu01w: So long as you can put up with long periods where I have to be away from the computer because I'm at work, I'm at your disposal
<xubuntu01w> kk
<xubuntu01w> I've spent the last hour dealing with people telling me I can't mount the drive.
<xubuntu01w> Even thought you got it up last night.,
<xubuntu01w> Same drive.
<xubuntu01w> I just need to get it mounted again.
<xubuntu01w> So I can finish backing it up.
<xubuntu01w> I just cannot remeber the command you gave me to get it mounted.
<xubuntu01w> I tried sudo mount -o ro /dev/sdb2 /media/alan/2EF43117F430E2AF
<genii> xubuntu01w: You have the drives in there now and on livecd?
<xubuntu01w> I now have xubuntu installed on 1 drive
<xubuntu01w> and the 2nd drive is the one that was mounted last night.
<xubuntu01w> The drive I need acces to is /dev/sdb2
<genii> xubuntu01w: So then:sudo umount /dev/sdb2 && mkdir mnt && sudo mount -o ro /dev/sdb2 ~/mnt
<genii> Sorry on lag, had a delivery come in, then Bell techs walkaround to decide wiring routes
<GridCube> can someone give me a hand with some pdf shanenigans?
<GridCube> http://imgur.com/o27yLGy,iGTGsu1,ofQt5Cc,cCin3XM
<GridCube> :(
<genii> xubuntu01w: This is just the drive you need read-only access to, yes?
<xubuntu01w> yea
<ToeTag> I'm on Xubuntu 14.04LTS - when I hit alt + f2 and the application finder comes up, I cannot figure out how to open the terminal (I think it should be xfce4-term). Does anyone know why it's unlisted?
<GridCube> im using a software that creates labels for my books, if i open the pdf on linux it looks awesome but if i send to print from evince all the text ends crammed on a single letterbox, if i open the pdf on windows the spacing between the letters is all wrong, if i open the pdf using evince on windows each letter has a box around it and prints like that
<xubuntu01w> I must have made an error somewhere
<xubuntu01w> unmount command not  found
<knome> GridCube, if the software offers an option to save text as paths, that should at least fix your issue
<knome> GridCube, of course, the files aren't copy-pasteable after that, but it's likely not a problem since you are "only" printing them anyway
<GridCube> yes, that sounds good, but i don't understand the php code can i show you?
<genii> xubuntu01w: umount, NOT unmount
<genii> xubuntu01w: No "n" after the u
<xubuntu01w>  /dev/sdb2: not mounted
<GridCube> i wonder if a different pdf on linux has a different printer
<genii> xubuntu01w: Thats fine. Just doing it as a precaution in case it actually was already mounted
<GridCube> but probably not
<xubuntu01w> kk
<knome> GridCube, i likely don't have time to look at it now (and i'm not too familiar with pdf creating with php (even if that interests me for several reasons)), but you can definitely link me to it and i might have a look later :)
<genii> xubuntu01w: If all went well, should be able to see the files now in the /home/your-username/mnt directory
<xubuntu01w> Nope
<xubuntu01w> Drive isnt mounted
<xubuntu01w> Can't even access that directory
<genii> xubuntu01w: Try then just the next two commands that were given after that.So: mkdir mnt && sudo mount -o ro /dev/sdb2 ~/mnt
<genii> xubuntu01w: I should have put ; instead of && after the first command, my error
<xubuntu01w> cannot creat directot mnt file exists
<xubuntu01w> Cannot create directory 'mnt' : file exists
<genii> xubuntu01w: So then go to the last command: sudo mount -o ro /dev/sdb2 ~/mnt
<genii> Any error message there, or just back to prompt?
<xubuntu01w> I owe you a beer.
<genii> xubuntu01w: I assume you can see files in there now :)
<xubuntu01w> yup
<xubuntu01w> Greatly apprecated
<genii> xubuntu01w: Glad to assist
 * genii wanders off for a smoke
<xubuntu01w> I have photos from my engagement party on there I though I had lost years ago, Only to find them on there last night.
<xubuntu01w> So I was a tad annoyed I couldn't get it mounted this morning.
<genii> xubuntu01w: If you want to actually make it so the system can automount it properly, we can do that too if you like.
<xubuntu01w> There not much on it that I actually need.
<xubuntu01w> I was only looking at it to see if I could wipe it, Then found those pictures
<genii> xubuntu01w: So in that case just better to yank off the important suff, repartition and format
<xubuntu01w> Once I get them off it will be reformated.
<xubuntu01w> Yea thats the plan.
<xubuntu01w> I really like xubuntu
<xubuntu01w> It is stupidly lightweight.
<genii> xubuntu01w: If you format to a linux filesystem make sure you change the partition type also
<genii> ( otherwise automounting doesn't work)
<xubuntu01w> Yea I've used linux on and off for a over the past 10 years, the whole windows didnt shut down properly is something I have never managed to sort.
<xubuntu01w> I alway have issues with linux.
<xubuntu01w> My NIC MAC Address is apprently 11:22:33:44:55:66 which means I can't get online.
<xubuntu01w> And my wireless card isn't even deteched atm.
<genii> That MAC looks like something you might see in a bonded connection
<genii> ( or something a supposed MAC spoofer might produce)
<xubuntu01w> Yea its a driver issue last time anyway,.
<xubuntu01w> Im sure it was.
<xubuntu01w> If I manually set my MAC address then all is good.
<adrian_1908> Hello. Does anyone here use the paint program Krita? It freezes on my Desktop in a way that I cannot seem to recover from (aside from switching to different tty and rebooting). Any suggestions welcome.
<xubuntu79d> How do I install ipcop?
<Akxwi-dave> ipcop has its own iso,,  http://www.ipcop.org/
<Akxwi-dave> take a look there for the download and install info.
<Akxwi-dave> its a distro of its own
<xubuntu58w> hey!
<xubuntu58w> I wonder if any of you guys have run Xubuntu live and tried the toram option at boot. if it worked for you and If you found any problem making it happen
<xubuntu16w> Hello, i installed xubuntu and all its ok... but... on some apps like vlc, spotify... the language of the app shows all in squares...
<xubuntu16w> tryed all i can from the settings but i cannot fix it... help please
<xangua> xubuntu16w: what language? What xubuntu release?
<xubuntu16w> latest stable... 14.04 i guess
<xubuntu16w> i have the default language as portuguese
<xubuntu16w> yes the xubuntu is the 14.04.3 LTS
<xubuntu16w> probably its better to use the forums, any way thank you xangua
<xubuntu16w> cya you around
<xubuntu02w> JOIN
<xubuntu02w> hi
<xubuntu02w> anybody there?
<knome> yes
<knome> if you have a support question, just ask
<xubuntu02w> I am asking about Xubuntu Core iso
<xubuntu02w> is there a plan to release a core iso of xubuntu which is stripped down and does not contain any extras
<xubuntu02w> ?
<xubuntu02w> dont refer me to https://unit193.net/xubuntu/core/
<knome> because?
<xubuntu02w> so I can start building my own
<xubuntu02w> on top of the core
<xubuntu02w> I need an offical iso
<knome> http://xubuntu.org/news/introducing-xubuntu-core/ is the original, official announcement
<knome> there is no official ISOs yet
<knome> also, if you are planning to build on top of xubuntu (even core), please read http://xubuntu.org/dev/derivatives/
<xubuntu02w> if I download the minimal iso, and download on top the core
<xubuntu02w> how can I backup the distro ?
<xubuntu02w> as to create my own iso version of my currnt system
<knome> xubuntu02w, this is not completely trivial, and i suggest you get familiar with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<xubuntu02w> saw it. its difficult and hard to follow
<xubuntu02w> ....
<xubuntu02w> Knome
<knome> there is no shortcut.
<xubuntu02w> I need to buil my own remix xubuntu
<knome> then you need to learn what's on the page
<xubuntu02w> are you a buntu developer?
<knome> i'm involved with xubuntu, yes.
<xubuntu02w> I found a tool called pinguy http://pinguyos.com/2015/09/pinguy-builder-an-app-to-backupremix-buntu/
<xubuntu02w> to build a remix buntu
<xubuntu02w> but...
<xubuntu02w> I heard that Xubuntu is planing to release a Core version?
<knome> if you actually paid attention to what i said/pasted before, you'd know all the details there is published about it.
<xubuntu02w> I already read and know what you pasted to me
<knome> then you know the answer to your own question.
<xubuntu02w> what is the time where you are?
<knome> i don't know how that is relevant
#xubuntu 2016-02-12
<xubuntu19i> hey guys. my installation has stopped at "retrieving file 39 of 39". Does it really take this long or is there a problem?
<xxxubuntu> hello
<xxxubuntu> ...?
<xxxubuntu> May I ask sth?
<DrCool> sth?
<xxxubuntu> y!
<xxxubuntu> um..
<xxxubuntu> I usally play with my old laptop
<xxxubuntu> presario b3800
<xxxubuntu> compaq
<xxxubuntu> but this axx hxxx needs forcepae
<xxxubuntu> it also meens slooooow
<xxxubuntu> q.
<xxxubuntu> for me reinstalling distros are often.
<xxxubuntu> and I want to taste the surprising taste of xubuntu
<xxxubuntu> but how?
<DrCool> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE  is this what you need?
<xxxubuntu> Y, partly.
<xxxubuntu> THX. :/
<xxxubuntu> :)
<DrCool> glad it helped
<Farley-> Hello, in Xubuntu 16.04 :  the Gnome Disks, is missing a button, in the top-Left of the title Bar.
<Farley-> gnome-disk-utility
<Farley-> Is there anyway to get that button back, or another way to access it's function?
<Farley-> one of the things it does, is let you mount and image file  (*.img  or  *.iso)
<Farley-> also, is there another way to mount an ISO ,  using a GUI?
<flocculant> Farley-: which button do you think is missing?
<flocculant> you can right click on iso in thunar - has iso mount options there
<Farley-> flocculant:  yes, but the right-click method is ReadOnly
<Farley-> how do you change the right-click mount, to be writeable
<flocculant> no idea - I don't actually use it
<Farley-> the Top Left button, that usually says  "Attach Disk Image"   -- is miissing from GNOME Disks, in 16.04 xuubntu
<xubuntu72w> Hi, a questoin on X11 redirect
<xubuntu72w> I have installation with Xubuntu LTS 14.04.3 and X11 redirect doesn't works. (DISPLAY variable is not set)
<xubuntu72w> I have also instllations with Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS installed with same packages (same proceduer) and X11 redirect works. What about difference between Xubuntu and Ubuntu on X11 redirect
<flocculant> Farley-: disks looks exactly the same as other flavours - if something is missing from it - at a guess it's been removed
<Farley-> hey, i found the problem thanks
<Farley-> fixed GNOME disks:   xfce4 settings > window manager > add the app-icon button
<Farley-> but is there another GUI way , to create an *.img file?
<flocculant> no idea I'm afraid
<Farley-> flocculant:   he CLI way that i know of is:  fallocate -l 500M MyImage.img
<Farley-> i want to create LUKS  file-container  .img
<flocculant> right - not something I've needed - so no idea at all :)
<Farley-> k, thx anyway bro
<xubuntu72w> solve!   add  X11UseLocalhost no in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<TheKURU> Hi boys
<cnnx> im getting errors at the start of the boot from the xubuntu install
<cnnx> sr0 buffer errors
<cnnx> sr0 should be my dvd drive?
<xubuntu76i> heya
#xubuntu 2016-02-13
<Ellsworth> I installed Xubuntu on a USB, whenever I boot it just brings me to BusyBox. Any suggestions?
<branau> Ellsworth: How did you install it?
<Ellsworth> put a cd with xubuntu in my pc, along with a 128gb flash, did the standard setup'
<branau> Ellsworth: Did you set up the live USB?
<Ellsworth> Not sure I'm understanding your question.
<Ellsworth> I went through the install process, and chose the USB drive as the installation target
<branau> Ah, you installed Xubuntu to the USB drive? You didn't just use the live iso?
<Ellsworth> branau: hmm, indeed
<Ellsworth> branau: can I get persistence on the live version?
<branau> Interesting
<branau> Ellsworth: Yeah, you can set up the live image to store data
<Ellsworth> branau: Alrighty, I'll try using the live version.
<branau> Ellsworth Which OS are you using to set up your USB?
<Ellsworth> Xubuntu.
<branau> Cool, I'd use the startup disk creator then, it's pretty simple to use and you can set aside the storage space for persistent file storage
<total_> How do I revert a change in lightdm if it doesn't load?
<cihhan> hi all! i am trying to install xfce to my ubuntu server -- i installed by apt-get install xfce4; however it doesnt auto start and i have to write startxfce4 everytime.
<cihhan> is there a way to make it run at automatically at boot time?
<xubuntu383> Hello, how can i close this window? i am installing xubuntu.
<xubuntu88i> hi
<Chofi> hi
<Chofi> so I my xubuntu 15.10 installer crashed for an unspecified reason
<Chofi> s/I my/my
<Chofi> and now the reinstallation process is taking forever because of this saving installed packages process
<Chofi> is there a way I can safely abort this saving installed packages process, format the partially installed xubuntu partition and do a fresh install, which is what I wanted in the first place ?
<Chofi> yay
<Chofi> it finished saving installed packages and began copying files
<Chofi> oh great
<Chofi> installer crashed again
<Chofi> go figure what went wrong
<flocculant> you sure it's crashed - or just too slow for you?
<flocculant> you sure that the download was good ? cd or usb?
<Chofi> well it said "the installer crashed" so I guess it crashed
<Chofi> im on a live usb
<Chofi> i'm trying for the third time and now it somehow looks better
<flocculant> what's on the PC currently? You say 'abort and start again'
<flocculant> is it crashing at the same point?
<Chofi> oh god
<Chofi> again
<Chofi> installer crashed
<Chofi> while "checking for packages to install"
<flocculant> did you check the download before you put it on the cd?
<Chofi> no, I did not
<Chofi> I may try on a different USB drive
<flocculant> I'd make sure the download is good first - what are you doing this from? linux or windows machine?
<Chofi> windows
<flocculant> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM_on_Windows
<Chofi> let's try again
<Chofi> thank you flocculant
<flocculant> Chofi: actually - did you grab the iso with a torrent - if you did then no need to check it - should be fine
<knob> Anybody has a problem with Dropbox's icon?   A la : http://askubuntu.com/questions/732967/dropbox-icon-is-not-working-xubuntu-14-04-lts-64
<knob> I am running into that same problem... yet the posts there are less than a day old.  Still no solution
<xubuntu71w> Hey there! How can I get new NOTIFICATION STYLES for Xubuntu 15.10? Thanks in advance :)
<cihhan> hi all! i have installed xfce4 on my ubuntu server and then x11vnc. i am able to connect to my machine; however the gui user is root and lock-screen (leaves the screen blank and unlocked by mouse move without passwd) & switch user doesnt work (does not exist)
<cihhan> any ideas?
<branau> cihhan: What exactly is the issue? That the root account is accessible via GUI without a password?
<cihhan> branau: yeah, that s the main problem :(
<branau> Is it only unlocked without a password or can you connect and login without a password?
<cihhan> right now, using my vnc password i login directly as root -- no other passwords or login screen
<cihhan> branau: any suggestions?
<branau> cihhan: http://www.karlrunge.com/x11vnc/faq.html#faq-users-opt
<branau> Take a look at that
<cihhan> branau: wow, how did i miss that. let me check and try. thanks a lot :)
<branau> No worries, but it says that it could be a potential security issue to allow multiple users, so I'd take a look at it pretty carefully to make sure that you set it up right
<branau> cihhan: As for the password not being required on unlocking the session, that should be configurable from the settings within the GUI
<cihhan> branau: thanks a lot, i will check it right after the user login issue. thank you very much
<branau> Sure thing!
<branau> Let me know if you run into any more troubles!
<heoyea> yelo
<heoyea> anyone know where the "Disk Image Mounter" mounts to?
<flocculant> heoyea: here it mounts to /dev/loop1p1 on /media/wolf/Xubuntu
<flocculant> use it and type mount in a terminal to show you what you have mounted
<heoyea> flocculant: oh these are archive://paths
<heoyea> so im not sure where is mounted at
<heoyea> i try looking in ~/.gvfs
<heoyea> but nothing there
<jfaust> heoyea: my gvfs mounts are here: /run/user/$(id -u)/gvfs
<heoyea> jfaust: Thank you sir =)
<jfaust> heoyea: no problem
<cihhan> branau: unfortunately, x11vnc users parameter didnt solve the issue somehow..
<cihhan> and im running x11vnc as 'ubuntu' user, instead of 'root'
<branau> cihhan: The users parameter didn't allow to change users once you connected?
<cihhan> unfortunately it directly started as root again, instead of user ubuntu
<branau> Which command are you using to start the connection?
<cihhan> branau: you mean the x11vnc?
<branau> cihhan: yep
<cihhan> branau: /usr/bin/x11vnc -xkb -noxrecord -noxfixes -noxdamage -users ubuntu -display :0 -rfbauth /etc/x11vnc.pass  -forever -bg -rfbport 5900
<cihhan> branau: and i m running it as ubuntu, not root
<branau> I think you need to prepend ubuntu with a +, so that part should read -users +ubuntu
<cihhan> branau: actually i tried that one too but let me try again
<branau> cihhan: let me know how that goes
<cihhan> branau: the same, i still login as root (and it directly logins without any passwd asked)
<cihhan> branau: initiall i had ubuntu server and i install xfce4 xfce4-goodies xvfb x11vnc lightdm  on it
<cihhan> branau: i dont know if that would help
<branau> cihhan: how do you have it configured on the server? Have you taken a look at the Arch Linux wiki for x11vnc? Theyve got some good info in there
<branau> See here: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/x11vnc
<cihhan> i have actually. in fact i checked a couple of tutorials and all are very similar (mostly the same)
<branau> So what command did you run on your server to start the VNC server?
<cihhan> branau: /usr/bin/x11vnc -xkb -noxrecord -noxfixes -noxdamage -users ubuntu -display :0 -rfbauth /etc/x11vnc.pass  -forever -bg -rfbport 5900
<branau> cihhan which client are you using? Is it storing your password for you? Or can you login from various machines with no password?
<cihhan> branau: im using gtkvncviewer and it has username and password and i use ubuntu as the username
<branau_> cihhan I'd post on the Ubuntu forums if I were you. I'm away from my computer so I can't test things out ATM but ping me the link to your post and I'll spin up am EC2 instance to test it when I'm in front of my comp again, provided you can't find a solution before then
<cihhan> thanks a lot branau_, i really appreaciate that
<branau_> Sure thing!
<cihhan> branau_, at last.... Based on the configurations I used, it was supposed to use lightdm-gtk-greeter -- however it seems that it wasnt installed at all...
<branau_> cihhan: that fixed it then huh? Interesting. Glad you got it working though!
<cihhan> branau_" yeah that fixed the problem. it seems that it wasnt a part of the lightdm
<branau_> cihhan: interesting, seems like it should be a dependency but I'm sure there's a reason for it not being there
<cihhan> branau_, most prob.. but nobody was mentioning about it -- or i didnt see it
<branau_> cihhan: it may be worth filing it as a bug report. If it is a bug, it'll get fixed. If not, then they'd at least be able to explain it
<cihhan> branau_, you are right. where to fill it?
<branau_> cihhan launchpad would be my best bet, let me see where the package is maintained
<branau_> cihhan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/lightdm
<branau_> I'd report it there
<cihhan> branau_, thanks a lot, i will fill a report now
<branau_> Sure thing, glad everything worked out!
<xubuntu534> Can anyone see this?
#xubuntu 2016-02-14
<GridCube> is there a way to tell an application to open on a particular monitor?
<knome> GridCube, try gdevilspie
<GridCube> :/ i dont understand how to use that to move the window automagically
<knome> basically, when you add a new rule, you first make sure it targets the right windows, then specify actions for that window
<knome> GridCube, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFnPKyE9zjY
<knome> GridCube, that video might help you (even if it's old, the app itself is the same really)
<GridCube> thanks ill check it now
<GridCube> none of the options are to move to a specific monitor
<knome> position
<GridCube> :/ there is no position option http://i.imgur.com/Tw07RrE.png
<knome> sorry, i think that would be geometry
<knome> i'm not on my desktop machine now
<knome> but you can actually figure out what it is by going through the options yoursefl
<knome> (note you can use "get" to get the parameters for a specific window you have open right now, this helps find out the right things you want)
 * knome stops holding hand
<django_> hey
<django_> anyone have experience with an old eee pc netbook with xubuntu on it
<xubuntu78w> hi there
<knome> hello
<xubuntu78w> how do i report a signifacant bugs?
<xubuntu78w> bug*
<GridCube> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<GridCube> xubuntu78w, ^
<xubuntu78w> ty
<xubuntu78w> how is called a package that contains "additional drivers" settings
<knome> xubuntu78w, what exactly is your bug?
<xubuntu73w> sry
<xubuntu73w> when you switch from fglrx to foss radeon driver system won't start on the next boot cuz of a x11's segmentation fault
<xubuntu73w> this is because "additional driver" don't remove fglrx
<xubuntu73w> and don't remove kernel module
<RoadRunner> is glibc 2.11 a part of xubuntu 14.04 distro and is blender-2.76b-linux-glibc211-x86_64.tar.bz2 likely to run on xubuntu 14.04 without issues?
<krytarik> RoadRunner: http://askubuntu.com/questions/372864/why-ubuntu-uses-eglibc-instead-of-glibc , and  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/eglibc
<RoadRunner> krytarik: thank you :), so hopefully, things should be ok
<RoadRunner> providing eglibc 2.19 is newer than glibc 2.11
<RoadRunner> krytarik: just checked, everything worked fine so thanks again :)
<krytarik> Sure.
<RoadRunner> great to know there is someone here who can really answer a question quickly and with knowledge and you've already helped me more that once :)
<RoadRunner> *than
<krytarik> :)
<RoadRunner> cheers (till my next issue... :) )
<Buscemi> !
<Murii> Hey! I think it would be a good idea to have plank installed by default cuz I've seen a lot of people loveing that. For example two of my friends who came recently to Linux wouldn't want to use Xubuntu cuz it did not look that "good" so they went to Elementary OS which it's a pity :|
<Murii> I told them that they can customize whatever they want but....when you are closed minded what can you do ? :))
<momomo> I had ubuntu 15.10 installed with gnome3 and installed xfce4 on top ..
<momomo> now there is no controls for increasing and decreasing volume nor to the set the hotkey for play stop keys
<momomo> how can I add a hotkey for manipulating the volume and play buttons?
<Murii> alsamixer
<Murii> momomo: I recomand get ride of the current player
<Murii> audio driver*
<Murii> cuz that is not that great + skype does not work with it
<Murii> and put alsamixer
<zedd> hi there
<zedd> I need some help, somebody available ?
<Rademes> Hello! Can I make bootable USB flash drive with Xubuntu 15.10 distro using command # sudo dd if=./xubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M; sync
<`qq> Rademes: i think that will work for bios boot
<`qq> for uefi you need to create a efi partition and copy the contents there
<`qq> or use usb-creator-gtk, or unetbootin
<Rademes> Simply I have read that some Ubuntu flavors can be put onto USB using dd, but some can not.
<Rademes> So I want to know, are Xubuntu images isohybrid or not
<jfaust> Rademes: I have had good luck with unetbootin.  no problems with a bootable usb flash drive made from an xubuntu 15.10 iso
<Rademes> Thank you, I will try unetbootin then
<jfaust> Rademes:  no problem.  good luck!
<Rademes> But still I like dd much more, because written USB drive is mounted read-only like CD, so I can not accidently delete files from it.
<sony_adam> Hi there. I am looking to make my 3G modem in my Sony VAIO VGN P11Z work with Xubuntu (14.04). All the info I could find so far is quite dated, and I know too little to interpret it adequately.
<sony_adam> Any ideas where to start, or how to go about this?
<django_> hey anyone around
<django_> having trouble with double display
#xubuntu 2017-02-06
<litledot_> i'll try
<litledot_> tnks
<bazhang> xangua, it's for computers that don't support usb boot
<xangua> bazhang: I've used plop before with Ubuntu
<xangua> Well Xubunti actually
<xubuntu37d> hello there
<xubuntu37d> from trusty tahr to xenial and beyond
<xubuntu64d> hello
<xubuntu64d> i am havin sound issues can anyone help
<knome> ask the question and find out
<xubuntu37d> want to boot from a dvd
<xubuntu37d> but the compute keeps on skipping it, to usb
<xubuntu37d> and then nada
<xubuntu37d> so now i am under 14.04 xubu
<xubuntu37d> with the files of 16.04 on DVD
<xubuntu37d> working the command line
<knome> check your bios settings
<xubuntu37d> 'k
<xubuntu37d> thx
<xubuntu37d>  so now
<xubuntu37d> 686 arch and xubu
<xubuntu19w> will xubuntu find and use the drivers necessary for my hardware
<digbychicken> xubuntu19w - Many drivers are built in to Ubuntu, but I have seen more exotic stuff get missed.  What are you trying to load?
<xubuntu29w> hello, can somebody please tell me what the default image viewer in the latest xubuntu is, please?
<digbychicken> xubuntu29w - Ristretto for image viewing.
<xubuntu29w> digbychicken: thanks
<olatX200> hello guys. I'm having installation problems with xubuntu, can someone help me?
<olatX200> anyone?
<flocculant> olatX200: first - yes someone can probably help you - but you need to give more information
<flocculant> and second - have some patience ;)
<olatX200> Ok, thanks. I'm kinda going at it for hours. I'm a linux newb so I'll explain everything in detail, ok? O:)
<flocculant> won't necessarily be me - but more information will help whoever does
<olatX200> I have an old Dell laptop so I wanted to install XUbuntu on it. I downloaded the 12.04 LTS version because it fits my laptop's requirements. I made a bootable USB disc with Unetbootin since my laptop has no CD drive. I used PLOP to get the installation going. Everything started nice, I set all the parameters and the installation was going nicely. But then, I got the following error in a window called "Software selection": please i
<olatX200> Xubuntu 12.04.4 LTS _precise pangolin_ - Release i386 (20140205.0)' in the drive '/media/cdrom/' and press enter. Media change.
<flocculant> olatX200: I'll stop you there
<flocculant> 12.04 has been out of support for nearly 2 years for xubuntu
<olatX200> I think that this has nothing to do with the version, but with Linux in general. I found some tutorials that describe the same problem on 16.04, but they all say something about "sudo something something" and when I type "sudo xxxx" in the console it says sudo not found (ALT+f2)
<flocculant> alt+f2 isn't what you want probably - you want a terminal super+t
<flocculant> and if it STILL says sudo not found - something wrong with download
<olatX200> Super+T does nothing :( Just stays the same. :$
<flocculant> ctrl+alt+t
<flocculant> anyway - all that aside 12.04 is EOL for us
<flocculant> and 14.04 only has a few months left too
<olatX200> Still nothing... Well, thanks for trying. Maybe someone comes across who had similar problems. Thanks again.
<flocculant> olatX200: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<olatX200> nope nothing
<marcc> I just did a fresh install, any important files I should grab from backups? Got my cron jobs and /etc/hosts so far.
<marcc> (I preserved /home entirely)
<xubuntu26d> slm
<Ste> Please, help me to install a game in xubuntu
#xubuntu 2017-02-07
<kayetech> hello, I'm looking to install xubuntu from the iso without putting it on a usb drive first. is that possible?
<knome> not in a minute...
<genii> ..oh, they left
<bazhang> was that the plop kid
<genii> With grub it can be done. plop I dunno
<bazhang> he just took it to the main channel
<knome> i don't think plop is the tool for this one
<knome> i've done it before myself, and it's not worth it...
<bazhang> yeah
<bazhang> there was a user earlier with a broken dvd drive
<Unit193> Sometimes you can update the firmware and skip plop.
<kayetech> hello. I just put the xubuntu 64bit iso on to a usb stick and booted to the stick. it showed the xubuntu logo briefly, then the screen went black and had a cursor blinking in the upper left and was unresponsive
<kayetech> should I try a different iso?
<bazhang> kayetech, please dont crosspost
<bazhang> you are actively getting help in #ubuntu
<kayetech> I posted here first
<bazhang> then left
<kayetech> and last time I posted no one responded so I went there
<bazhang> and now you are
<kayetech> yes, I'm sticking to that chan
<kayetech> thanks
<Mtrz> Is it possible to rotate a display with nomodeset ?
<adrian____> tree
<xubuntu85w> ==xubuntu 1
<pmjdebruijn> hi folks
<knome> hello
<pmjdebruijn> any clue what package contains the xubuntu isolinux logos etc
<pmjdebruijn> I'm trying to build a custom xubuntu iso with: ubuntu-defaults-image  --arch amd64 --flavor xubuntu --release xenial
<pmjdebruijn> and it works just fine, except that isolinux uses ubuntu artwork as opposed xubuntu
<pmjdebruijn> ubuntu-default-image is just a thin wrapper around live-build
<xubuntu53w> I cant install nothing in my Xubuntu 16.04
<pmjdebruijn> what exactly are you trying to do?
<xubuntu53w> the packed astah professional need to be reinstalled
<xubuntu53w> i was trying install this packed, astah professional 7.0 .deb
<xubuntu53w> but after of insert my passwd and beging the installed this dont finish, just tried but cant finish.
<pmjdebruijn> how are you doing to install it?
<xubuntu53w> And if I try install other packeds like virtualbox, cant do it. Beging but cant finish.
<pmjdebruijn> sudo dpkg -i astah_7.deb ?
<pmjdebruijn> or just doubleclicking?
<xubuntu53w> no I just double click in.
<pmjdebruijn> presumably that should at least give you a clear error of what going wrong
<pmjdebruijn> other I suggest trying from the console
<pmjdebruijn> but keep in mind that deb files from commercial parties tend to be of lesser quality
<xubuntu53w> ok, i will try it from the console.
<pmjdebruijn> and?
<pmjdebruijn> you might need to run sudo apt-get install -f afterwards, to satisfy any dependancies
<xubuntu53w> dont work but a have an error number 1
<xubuntu53w> dont work but I have an error: number 1
<genii> Thats not extremely useful
<pmjdebruijn> usually there's some text as well
<pmjdebruijn> can you put the entire output of the 'sudo dpkg -i my.deb' command on pastebin.com ?
<genii> Can you use a pastebin website to copy all the text in the console from when you typed in the dpkg -i command to when it returned to a command prompt, and provide us with the URL
 * genii makes more coffee and semi-wanders back to work
<pmjdebruijn> also what does 'file my.deb' say
<pmjdebruijn> does it confirm it's a debian package
<pmjdebruijn> and not a failed/corrupted download?
<genii> ...is your console in the dir where the deb file is? are you providing the actual name of the deb file?
<xubuntu53w> no Im not in the dir when i execute the .deb i will tried
<xubuntu53w> Ok i execute in the dir and i can see this message:
<xubuntu53w> I need install a JDK 8 update 45 o later and after execute: #astah-pro i will try this
<genii> !info openjdk-8-jdk xenial
<ubottu> openjdk-8-jdk (source: openjdk-8): OpenJDK Development Kit (JDK). In component main, is optional. Version 8u121-b13-0ubuntu1.16.04.2 (xenial), package size 443 kB, installed size 529 kB
<genii> hm
<xubuntu53w> but is for 64 bits, i need ofr 32
<xubuntu53w> Sorry for all im a rookie xubuntu... thank you for the time!
<slickymasterWork> good you're around
<slickymasterWork> I wanted to ask you something
<knome> slickymasterWork, me?
<knome> is this the right channel though?
<knome> (:
<slickymasterWork> right
<slickymasterWork> probably not
<tobiasBora> Hello,
<tobiasBora> I love the xubuntu theme, but I'd like to adapt it to another distribution (debian) which has the defaults xfce themes. What are the modifications made to the original theme that would allow me to have the beautifull xubuntu theme ?
<knome> tobiasBora, greybird-gtk-theme is available in stretch and sid
<tobiasBora> knome: Ok thank you, I'm updating to stretch.
<tobiasBora> knome: And for the icons it's elementary right ?
<knome> elementary-xfce, but yes
<Unit193> Not in Debian last I knew.
<tobiasBora> So I need to manually insstall it right?
<Unit193> Defaults still won't be the same either way.  There's actually already an ISO that's done pretty much what I think you're looking for.
<tobiasBora> You mean that xubuntu uses it's own version of elementary-xfce ?
#xubuntu 2017-02-08
<Unit193> 'Elementary Xfce icon theme' isn't in Debian, only Ubuntu.  The package is named 'xubuntu-icon-theme'
<tobiasBora> Unit193: Do you know where I could download it ?
<Unit193> Everything is always on Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-artwork though http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/xubuntu-icon-theme might be more user friendly.
<Unit193> tobiasBora: I've already hinted, but there's also this: https://xebian.org/
<tobiasBora> Unit193: Hum very interesting. Is it possible to convert a debian into a xebian without reinstalling everything ?
<Unit193> tobiasBora: Pretty much at least, aye.
<Unit193> You might want to checkout their support medium(s) at this point though.
<pmjdebruijn> can somebody give me a hint as to what package contains the isolinux artwork for xubuntu?
<nikolam> On previous install I couldn't boot and it failed to reboot after install
<nikolam> I see it is installing Grub now..
<nikolam> and now uninstalling many packages
<nikolam> as part of install procedure..
<nikolam> Maybe it has something to do i gave 1Gig of RAM to VM
<nikolam> How to make bootable Xubuntu flash drive from ISO, without having syslinux package (not running linux) ?
<bazhang> nikolam, is that a hybrid iso
<bazhang> nikolam, why dont you ask in the actual OS channel you are dding about that
<nikolam> got it. checked sha256 checksum, it's ok
<bazhang> nikolam, thats not what hybrid means
<nikolam> because it is xubuntu trying ot install
<bazhang> nikolam, you stated it is solaris
<nikolam> YeahRight, but making xubuntu USB on any platform is x/ubuntu topic
<bazhang> but the iso you want is that of solaris
<bazhang> you want to put solaris iso on usb stick via dd
<nikolam> no it is xubuntu 16.04 32bit ISO
<nikolam> I want to but xubuntu ISO on USB
<bazhang> nikolam, why did you state 'not linux' and then say openindiana solaris
<nikolam> Because platform where ISO is downloaded is not linux, but Openindiana, Solaris type of system
<nikolam> Also I instaleld form same ISO to Virtualbox minutes ago, it took a long time and now it seems like it is not booting
<nikolam> aether dd'ing ISO to USB did not work like it should or that machine is not booting right from USB drive.
<nikolam> I can see files on dd'ed drive right..
<nikolam> okampfer[m], bazhang I catch your drift about dd'ing could be better supported on target platform
<nikolam> bazhang, it is saying: isolinux.bin is missing or corrupt and repeating same message. After finally made it to boot from USB
<nikolam> but I see /isolinuxi/solinux.bin on usb. probably dd'ing to USb is not enough
<bazhang> nikolam, I have no idea what the iso is, and what system you are trying the dd iso to usb from
<nikolam> it is Xubuntu 16.04 LTS i386 ISO file
<bazhang> from what system
<nikolam> dd'ed that Xubuntu ISO to flash drive
<nikolam> from Openindiana/illumos
<nikolam> Also after installing form same Xubuntu ISO instide VirtualBox, it won't boot form it's HD
<nikolam> it just displays black screen
<md84> hi i'm using xubuntu 16.04.1
<md84> i installed slack for linux from https://slack.com/downloads/linux
<md84> my title bar and windows cycle through (alt-tab) are not showing the slack icon. other application icons are showing up fine. the system tray icon works fine though.
<md84> i tracked down the icon to /usr/share/pixmaps/slack.png (512x512). reduced it to 256 and 128 thinking that might be the issue. that didn't work. what is the best way to identify the issue?
<md84> thanks in advance.
<xubuntu81w> So a problem started a few days ago after I installed an update. The computer logs me out randomly from time to time displaying different error messages that flash so quickly I cant see them.
<xubuntu81w> It's annoying, seemingly the log outs occur more frequent the more load I  put put on the system.
<xubuntu81w> \help
<MrOpenSource> its possible to use skype in Pidgin
<MrOpenSource> ??
<xubuntu81w> Nope, don't use either.
<genii> !info pidgin-skype
<knome> MrOpenSource, don't use it myself, but apparently the package "pidgin-skype" should allow you to do that
<ubottu> pidgin-skype (source: pidgin-skype): Skype plugin for libpurple messengers (Pidgin-specific files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 20140930+svn665+dfsg-1 (yakkety), package size 7 kB, installed size 87 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<genii> Just enable multiverse repository first if it's not already
<MrOpenSource> knome: do you use another program for irc chat ??
<knome> yes, irssi on a remote shell
<knome> but that's likely not what you are looking for...
<MrOpenSource> nope
<Pici> hexchat is rather popular if you want a gui client.
<MrOpenSource> I am a big noob in ubuntu
<Pici> !info hexchat
<ubottu> hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.12.0-2ubuntu2.1 (yakkety), package size 336 kB, installed size 971 kB
<MrOpenSource> cuz I can't organize the chats and so in Pidigi as good as in IRC windows client
<MrOpenSource> I guess I try hexchat
<knome> pidgin also isn't the app you want to use if you IRC regularly
<knome> it's just a handy multi-purpose tool for irregular/common instant messaging
<MrOpenSource> I realize it, its first program I found
<MrOpenSource> now I am searching for something better
<MrOpenSource> I guess hexchat is good for beginning
<akxwi-dave> MrOpenSource_: hexchat is definitely a good one to start with.. eery user friendly
<akxwi-dave> very*
<MrOpenSource> /mode $me +x
<xGrind> !info audacious
<ubottu> audacious (source: audacious): small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.7.2-1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 236 kB, installed size 1248 kB
<MrOpenSource> how to use autoPerfom in hexchat, that i dont have to identify manually
<AppAraat> hi, I think I've discovered some broken UX practices. For one, the connection to wifi AP can time out while entering the password. Another thing that bothered me was leaving my laptop, coming back and then finding the laptop locked and having to google default username.
<AppAraat> (16.04)
<knome> for the first one, file a bug in network-manager (unless one exists)
<knome> also, what do you mean by default username? are you running the live system?
<AppAraat> yes, liveUSB.
<AppAraat> I had a lockscreen appear and entered xubuntu (without password). Perhaps best not to have a lockscreen unless user configures password?
<knome> maybe...
<AppAraat> depends on the user of course, I could also just go to one of the ttys and configure a password, but I frequently see Xubuntu getting recommended to new users.
<AppAraat> holy hell, there is definitely something wrong with networking. At least, I think it's NetworkManager.
<AppAraat> when you connect to an AP, the networking icon should change into a wifi-icon and signal meter in one, right?
<knome> please remember this is a family-friendly channel
<AppAraat> so anyway, it didn't turn into a wifi icon. Instead it turned into an icon (I think) signifying an ethernet connection. Unbeknownst to me, I connected again and again thinking it did nothing. Finally I pinged Google, lo and behold it pinged. Then I went into my network settings to find that it had made like 5 profiles of my Wifi network.
<knome> yes, it should turn into a wifi signal icon and most often it does...
<AppAraat> so does this differ from wifi interface to wifi interface then?
<AppAraat> lol now I can't remove the wifi network profiles. "Interface 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.Settings.Connection' on object with path /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Settings/3 does not exist."
<AppAraat> k, after dinner I'll try to remove the profiles in CLI and see how that goes.
<jalt> Hi. With all the delays regarding Ubuntu 16.04.2 point release, is there an expected release date for a corresponding Xubuntu .iso? Is there an official RC out? Could not find any info on http://dev.xubuntu.org/.
<flocculant> jalt: nothing yet
<jalt> hmm, will there be a new iso for the point release at all? and if not, will there be a supported path from 16.04.1 to enable the auto HWE tracking?
<flocculant> jalt: when Canonical do their end - there will be a new xubuntu iso
<jalt> thanks flocculant
<flocculant> jalt: we should see a iso for test - maybe very late today, in which case 'we'd' likely not get any testing done till tomorrow - and even then it will only be smoketested
<jalt> it's all good - not in a hurry.
<flocculant> :)
<jalt> different question: is there any tool of sorts to allow proper desktop configuration management that reasonably supports Xubuntu? something like Ansible but that can easily understand the locations of apps' configs, including .rc files and GNOME registry-thing and Xubuntu's registry-thin, etc.
<jalt> I currently have bash ad hoc scripts, but they're brittle.
<AppAraat> knome: reboot helped for some reason
<AppAraat> jalt: not really experienced in the domain, but AFAIK XFCE uses dbus heavily, so some Ansible magic might do the trick.
<jalt> thanks AppAraat, but that's kind of the problem: if I need to know DBUS and how each app interacts with it, it defeats the purpose. also, there's a lot of issues with synchronizing access to it.
<jalt> i guess it is a complex open ended problem to begin with.
<AppAraat> I'm trying to find a bash script which configured a fresh desktop but I can't find it. Depending on the complexity it can be (somewhat) molded to have state.
<jalt> basically that is what I did AppAraat :)
<jalt> But i only configured the real important stuff because it became too tedious to go on exploration missions to find out how each component worked, and how quickly those methods became obsolete...
<AppAraat> understandable. Perhaps there will be an Ansible module in the future.
<rud0lf> google fails me.. after an update, firefox download's "Open containing folder" opens directory in nautilus instead of thunar
#xubuntu 2017-02-09
<kaerhon> hi #xubuntu
<kaerhon> i have a question about os installation, my machine currently runs xubuntu 15.04, i want to do a fresh install of 16.10, can i make a live usb with the image i'm downloading?
<krytarik> kaerhon: Sure.
<krytarik> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<kaerhon> omg it has its own command
<kaerhon> thanks krytarik
<kaerhon> just a question about startup disk creator, what is the package name?
<krytarik> !info usb-creator-gtk
<ubottu> usb-creator-gtk (source: usb-creator): create a startup disk using a CD or disc image (for GNOME). In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.3 (yakkety), package size 20 kB, installed size 152 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<kaerhon> haha thanks
<kaerhon> thank you :x
<krytarik> Sure.
<AppAraat> hi, can anyone confirm whether this tmux config works for you or not? https://bpaste.net/show/5dd13544b30a
<AppAraat> I see errors on 2.1
<xubuntu04w> good morning, can someone tell me how i can increase the overall fontsize in Xubuntu?
<xubuntu04w> nevermind already found it sorry !
<kaerhon> hiiii
<kaerhon> i have more questions about installing xubuntu
<digbychicken> ok, shoot
<kaerhon> i made a live usb, booted on it, and ran the disk check thing
<kaerhon> and it found errors in 2 files
<kaerhon> (that on 2 usb sticks)
<digbychicken> you ran the utility looking at the live CD integrity?
<kaerhon> yes
<digbychicken> ok...possible you have a bad image (i.e. it could have been corrupted during download)
<digbychicken> Is there any way you can download a new one and try it?
<kaerhon> yeah i'm doing it right now :)
<digbychicken> ok
<kaerhon> ok that was my question
<pmjdebruijn> kaerhon: did you check the sha256sum of the downloaded iso?
<pmjdebruijn> if that checks out, redownloading likely won't help
<kaerhon> no, i'll do that
<kaerhon> haha yeah that's not the same thing
<kaerhon> i'll download it again
<kaerhon> wait i'm stupid
<kaerhon> no yeah it passed
<kaerhon> so, new question : what should i do?
<pmjdebruijn> how did you make the live usb?
<pmjdebruijn> dd if=./my.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=1M ?
<kaerhon> using that method https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#gparted
<kaerhon> with usb-creator
<pmjdebruijn> using usb-creator on an old distro to create a live usb for a newer one, has not always worked as well
<pmjdebruijn> I would use dd
<pmjdebruijn> do be very very careful to get the device file right
<pmjdebruijn> otherwise you might end up wiping your harddisk
<kaerhon> ._.
<kaerhon> i'm not doing that.
<kaerhon> not good enough at the command-line game
<pmjdebruijn> cat /proc/partitions will tell you which is the right one
<pmjdebruijn> if the ISO is verified to be fine, and you have >1 usb drive show the exactly same issue, the root cause of probably the USB creation process
<pmjdebruijn> which files are listed as being wrong btw>
<kaerhon> i didn't see
<kaerhon> hm
<pmjdebruijn> it's quite relevant
<kaerhon> yeah, i didn't see listed files
<pmjdebruijn> if it's a difference in the sys/isolinux  that would be expected
<pmjdebruijn> kaerhon: run it again and see
<kaerhon> ok
<kaerhon> i'll do that when i come back home
<kaerhon> thanks for the help!
<kaerhon> see you later
<AppAraat> what is currently the best way to update grub options to not to display splash for example?
<genii> In the /etc/default/grub
<AppAraat> cool, thanks.
<tonyt-> is there a way to fix sceen tearing?
<uu> Hi
<uu> I am trying to remaster xubuntu with uck what should I have to know most......
<Randy_> Hi! I have a question about removing old kernel packages that dpkg can't see. Is there anyone who can help?
<flocculant> Randy_: what's the issue here - not seen by dpkg but exist in /boot and when you boot?
<Randy_> Correct
<Randy_> And headers in /usr/src
<Randy_> I tried removing them with dpkg --purge but it says they don't exist
<Randy_> dpkg doesn't list them either
<flocculant> I assume left overs from a version upgrade eg 14.04 to 16.04 or something?
<Randy_> I think it was 12.04 to 14.04, but yes, I assumed the same thing
<Randy_> It's not a huge deal, but they appear to be using up 25% of my inodes
<Randy_> So I'd like to clean house
<flocculant> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2252894&p=13168979&viewfull=1#post13168979
<flocculant> j
<flocculant> seems just double check - measure twice, cut once - and manually remove them - sudo update-grub should then clean that up iirc
<flocculant> be careful about that - don't delete the wrong kernel(s)
<Randy_> OK, that's kind of what I figured. I was hoping for something more elegant, but if rm is the way to go, I'll probably just leave them there until I run into problems
<Randy_> Thanks flocculant! I appreciate your input! Makes me feel better about the possibility of ripping these files out manually.
<flocculant> I've manually binned them in the past - I think after a version upgrade
<xubuntu93i> whats about suse destibution as alternate solution for xubuntu?
<xubuntu93i> okay, cummunity seems to be boring for xubuntu.
<xubuntu93i> that is someting I found out for tonight
<xubuntu93i> enjoy the ESC and sleep well
<xubuntu00d> Hello
<xubuntu00d> Is anybody here?
<krytarik> xubuntu00d: Yes.  Hello.
<xubuntu00d> I'm looking for help with xubuntu.Am I in the right place?
<krytarik> Totally.
<xubuntu00d> I would like to install the flash plugin for Opera web browser
<xubuntu00d> but I don't have idea how.
<xubuntu00d> I'm using xubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<xubuntu00d> Could you help me,please?
<AppAraat> Opera, now that's a name I haven't heard in a long time.
<krytarik> xubuntu00d: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser  explains it.
<AppAraat> btw, if you just want to watch Youtube videos it is possible even without Flash.
<xubuntu00d> YouTube works fine because it uses HTML5 but some movies sites still require flash to be installed.
<xubuntu00d> Let me check the link
<kaerhon> hi, #xubuntu
<kaerhon> oh
<xubuntu99w> mv: cannot evaluate 'unpackchrome/opt/google/chrome/PepperFlash/libpepflashplayer.so': No file or folder of this type
<xubuntu99w> This error shows up after typing the command to install flash
<xubuntu99w> sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install
<AppAraat> if anything, you could also try Chrome which has Flash built-in and sandboxed. That means that it's more secure than standalone plugin installation like the method described in that documentation.
<xubuntu99w> Does chrome has a built in VPN like opera does?
<xubuntu99w> have*
<xubuntu99w> how to install chrome? I will try it out.
<kaerhon> hi again
<AppAraat> xubuntu99w: chrome does not have builtin VPN, but you could use NetworkManager (the thing that you also use to connect to your wifi networks etc.) to set up a VPN pretty easily.
<AppAraat> you can download it here: https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/desktop/
<kaerhon> pmjdebruijn i just ran the error checker by booting on the live usb drive to look for what files were affected by the 2 errors
<kaerhon> and it doesn't say what files are affected
<kaerhon> just that there are 2 errors
<krytarik> xubuntu99w: Sorry about that - try "adobe-flashplugin" instead then: http://askubuntu.com/questions/836261/pepperflashplugin-nonfree-package-installation-fails-since-chrome-54-is-out-oct
<xubuntu99w> Package 'adobe-flashplugin' has no installation candidate ...
<xubuntu99w> this is what happens.
<krytarik> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<krytarik> You'll find it in your software sources already though - just disabled by default.
<xubuntu99w> I have another problem now.The software center shows no applications.
<krytarik> "sudo apt update", then try again.
<xubuntu99w> thanks.working now.
<kaerhon> i'm making a live usb of ubuntu, i had errors when doing it with usb-creator so pmjdebruijn told me to try with dd, providing me the following commandline : dd if=./my.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=1M ?
<kaerhon> after trying to understand it with man, which i more or less did, i still don't know what value i should use for bs=
<AppAraat> kaerhon: bs is optional and it can also be written like "if=my.iso" (if you're in the right dir)
<kaerhon> hmm i see
<kaerhon> so i can totally skip the bs part and use a simpler command by cd-ing at the right place
<kaerhon> thanks! i'll try that right now
<AppAraat> yeah so that would in total become "dd if=my.iso of=/dev/sdX"
<kaerhon> thanks! :D
<AppAraat> but triple check you're using the right output file
<AppAraat> because otherwise it can get pretty nasty
<kaerhon> yeah, i searched for it, and wrote it on paper
<kaerhon> pmjdebruijn warned me about it and i freaked out a bit x)
<kaerhon> (sorry for all the HLs)
<AppAraat> yeah, so depending on when and how it's mounted it could have changed, so check again. A handy command to use for this is "lsblk"
<kaerhon> thanks :)
<kaerhon> yeah i wroted down the good one
<kaerhon> wrote*
<kaerhon> i have no permissions on the usb drive D:
<AppAraat> use sudo
<kaerhon> oh
<kaerhon> simple as that
<kaerhon> thanks again
<AppAraat> otherwise random users would be able to obliterate your data :)
<kaerhon> which i'd love to avoid
<AppAraat> I wholeheartedly agree
<kaerhon> i... think it's copying the file
<kaerhon> nothing appears in the terminal
<AppAraat> wait until you see the command prompt again and then issue the command "sync"
<kaerhon> what does "sunc" do?
<kaerhon> sync
<AppAraat> that synchronizes all buffers that haven't been written yet
<AppAraat> (similar to one of the things that Windows' "Remove Hardware Safely" does)
<kaerhon> x)
<kaerhon> ok it's done copying
<kaerhon> i just sync? not dd sync?
<AppAraat> just sync
<AppAraat> if you want to see more info, then you can use one of these methods: http://askubuntu.com/questions/215505/how-do-you-monitor-the-progress-of-dd
<AppAraat> I personally use dcfldd (also mentioned there)
<kaerhon> oh yeah that seems very handy
<kaerhon> thanks
<kaerhon> oooookay now i'll reboot and check for errors
<kaerhon> brb
<kaerhoff> no error found \o/
<kaerhoff> yeeeeee
<AppAraat> kaerhoff: congrats :)
<kaerhoff> thanks!
<kaerhoff> i now have a clean fresh system
<kaerhoff> so thank you AppAraat and pmjdebruijn and krytarik for the help! <3
<krytarik> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<kaerhoff> \o/
<AppAraat> :)
<kaerhon> the last xubuntu is so pretty *_*
<krytarik> Latest! :P
<kaerhon> oups
<kaerhon> sorry
<kaerhon> the latest xubuntu is so pretty *_*
<krytarik> \o/
<kaerhon> i was wondering, we are cetting close to the alphabet's end, what will happen next with releases'names?
<bazhang> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames kaerhon
<kaerhon> getting close* (i'm not paying enough attention)
<kaerhon> ooooh thanks
<Unit193> bazhang: Yeah but everyone ignores that.
<Unit193> bazhang: They switch to AAA! :P
<bazhang> next release is april this year
<kaerhon> oh it goes back to the alphabet's beginning
<kaerhon> one less thing to worry about
#xubuntu 2017-02-10
<Elec_C> Hi, I have created several new users, but when I loging to a user, terminal is behaving really terrible. tab autocompletion is not working, it does not show current location and hostname before $. what configuration should I copy from root ?
<krytarik> Elec_A: It would seem you created the users in a wrong way.  And generally, what's in '/etc/skel/'.
<Elec_A> krytarik: I just did "useradd -m USER"
<Elec_A> krytarik: is it wrong ?
<krytarik> Yep.
<Elec_A> krytarik: so how should I do that?
<krytarik> Either via GUI, or using 'adduser'.
<krytarik> That one didn't even create the home directory for the specific users.
<Elec_A> krytarik: I have used "-m" so it has.
<krytarik> Yep, just noticed.
<krytarik> So it should have the 'skel' stuff too.
<krytarik> Check if it does.
<Elec_A> krytarik: I used GUI to delete an existing user and added the same user again with GUI. It has copied skel stuff again and the problem still exists.
<krytarik> That's fun..
<Elec_A> krytarik: yeah, for you  :)
<krytarik> Last time I did that, it worked as expected though.
<krytarik> And no, not particularly. :)
<Elec_A> krytarik: I used "adduser" and now it works!
<krytarik> \o/
<krytarik> Elec_A: What version of Xubuntu is this, btw?
<Elec_A> krytarik: 16.04
<xubuntu76w> hi all
<pmjdebruijn> lo
<xubuntu76w> i recently installed xubuntu on an hp elitebook, i am having usb transfer rate problems on the installed system that are not present on the live usb system. the driver in use is xhci_hcd, it doesnt show up in lsmod (due to it being in-built?)... I cant seem to find any leads to go on. just that the transfer rates are 1mb/s or less and unbearable...
<xubuntu76w> i tried several ports and drives
<pmjdebruijn> using the same stick?
<xubuntu76w> no difference between usb 2 or 3
<pmjdebruijn> do you see anything in dmesg?
<xubuntu76w> nothing that seems alarming, just that the stick connected is using the correct xhci_hcd driver
<pmjdebruijn> did you try a different stick?
<xubuntu76w> yup, external drives
<xubuntu76w> same problem
<xubuntu76w> when i go back to live cd it works fine, not sure about usb 2 or 3 or both working fine but the transfer rates become acceptable to usb 2 standard at least
<xubuntu76w> CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD=y CONFIG_USB_XHCI_PCI=y CONFIG_USB_XHCI_PLATFORM=m
<pmjdebruijn> did you update after the install
<pmjdebruijn> it might just be a kernel regression
<pmjdebruijn> in grub you should be able to boot an old kernel too
<pmjdebruijn> I think you can get into GRUB by holding down shift during boot or something along those lines
 * pmjdebruijn doesn't recall exactly
<xubuntu76w> i did, though i am doing it again now. i reinstalled hoping it would solve the problem, still updating now. but no luck so far...
<xubuntu76w> i did not use an older kernel though
<xubuntu76w> how can i install a specific version ? can i find it in the default repos?
<pmjdebruijn> huh?
<pmjdebruijn> when you install you get the same kernel as the usb stick you installed from
<pmjdebruijn> when you update and reboot you get a newer one
<pmjdebruijn> if you hold down shift during boot, you can select which one you want to boot with
<xubuntu76w> yes, but id like to try an older kernel like you suggested
<xubuntu76w> i didnt update
<xubuntu76w> i installed on a new drive
<pmjdebruijn> then try a new one first :)
<xubuntu76w> oh, you mean newer than the one in the current lts
<xubuntu76w> i see
<pmjdebruijn> no
<pmjdebruijn> there are patch versions in the lts too
<xubuntu76w> so shift should work for me too during boot?
<pmjdebruijn> I install with 4.4.0-21.37 and now I have 4.4.0-62.83
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu76w: I guess so
<pmjdebruijn> I think it was shift
<pmjdebruijn> not sure
<xubuntu76w> ok
<pmjdebruijn> I sure google could tell you
<xubuntu76w> ill give it a shot once the updates are done
<xubuntu76w> thx pmjdebruijn
<Chrismeister> How is xubuntu developed? Is Canonical the head of development and organize volounteers? Or are there some individuals that makes the project go forward?
<knome> xubuntu is ran by volunteers, canonical offers the infrastructure
<Chrismeister> knome: I don't really understand what is meant by infrastructure. Exactly what are Canonicals responsibilities within the project? Can I read about this somewhere?
<knome> for example, the xubuntu ISO'
<knome> ergh
<knome> the xubuntu ISO's are built on canonical hardware
<Chrismeister> Does the community develop packages and themes?
<knome> and no, there isn't a specific lists of things that canonical offers, but they all more or less fall into infrastructure
<knome> yes, the community does all development work, including the themes
<Chrismeister> knome: But Canonical are the ones that accepts contibutions?
<knome> i don't understand the question?
<knome> contributions to code?
<Chrismeister> knome: So the community offers Canonical packages and themes. But Canonical are the ones accepting the contributions (of code)?
<knome> well... not really
<Chrismeister> knome: hmm, okey
<knome> canonical maintains some packages
<knome> so in the case of those, i guess you could say canonical accepts the contributions (and decides what goes into them)
<knome> and by packages i mean packages and upstream
<knome> canonical might maintain a package that has an upstream, where the upstream is the project that "accepts" the contributions
<knome> do you have a specific package in mind?
<Chrismeister> knome: Say for example that parts of the community want to change some default software that is included in xubuntu. Is there a team in Canonical that discuss this request and implement this if they feel this is right?
<knome> no, the xubuntu team has full control of their packageset, including the default software
<Chrismeister> For example inkscape. inkscape is not default but the community asks for it
<Chrismeister> knome: Okey, the xubuntu team consist of community and canonical members?
<knome> only volunteer community members
<Chrismeister> knome: How are these community members added to the team?
<Chrismeister> By acceptance from other members or..?
<knome> by meritocracy, so kind of by acceptance from others
<knome> you can read more about it at http://docs.xubuntu.org/contributors/xsd.html#xsd-community
<Chrismeister> knome: Thanks! Will be interesting reading. I have one final question. This one kinda involves Ubuntu in general. Can we be sure that no harmful code is included in repository packages?
<Chrismeister> Say that a package maintainer includes this to SSH for a day.
<Chrismeister> a password collector or something
<knome> there are several measures taken to avoid that, most prominently not everybody can upload anything to the repositories
<knome> it's all based on trust
<Chrismeister> knome: Okey, thanks for all the response!
<knome> technically, it's possible that somebody uploads something malicious, but even if that were the case, i'm pretty sure the actions to remove that would be relatively fast
<knome> that said, i haven't heard that that would have ever happened
<knome> no worries and enjoy xubuntu
<knome> and if you decide to contribute, we do need all kinds of skills ;)
<Chrismeister> knome: Hehe, I will think about it! Been a regular user since a few years back and really likes the distro! Beautiful and fast on all computers.
<knome> glad to hear
<xubuntu05w> Hi
<xubuntu05w> I am having trouble with my usb transfer rates. They work fine in live mode, then once installed the rate drops dramatically to 1mb/s or below on average. I tried several kernels, older and newer available in the repos with no luck.
<xubuntu05w> any help would be greatly appreciated.
<xubuntu05w> Is there a way to track the changes using keywords in the kernel changelogs in order to perhaps find the right version to try?
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu05w: /usr/share/doc/linux-image-.../Changelog.gz has some hints
<Cust0sLimen> hi
<Cust0sLimen> so my subpixel smoothing on xubuntu seems to be a total mess
<Cust0sLimen> https://i.imgur.com/Z2Ues4U.png
<Cust0sLimen> in some things it looks right
<Cust0sLimen> but in hexchat for example its just complete mess
<Cust0sLimen> let me recreate my home dir maybe
<Cust0sLimen> or no let me create another user and test with it
#xubuntu 2017-02-11
<Lupines> Hi all, quick question, is there a way to make VLC the default multimedia player in an easy step?
<xangua> It is in lxde and gnome, don't know about xfce
<xangua> I just use parole
<Lupines> I am just used to VLC, that's all
<xangua> Maybe in some xfce settings, I mean the config files just like in gnome=dconf, gconf
<Lupines> I already did the right-click, open with, but I want something for all the file extensions available
<Lupines> Under /usr/share/applications/defaults.list it shows Totem...
<Lupines> so weird
<Lupines> which points to /etc/gnome/defaults.list
<puff> Hi, trying to fix my friend
<puff> Hi, trying to fix my friend's broken ubuntu install.
<puff> It was ubuntu 16.04 LTS.  I installed xubuntu-desktop and rebooted, got the xubuntu login screen, tried to login, did the same thing - screen went black, there was one line of white text that flashed too fast for me to read it, then back to the login screen.  Any idea where to find that line of text in the logs?
<Unit193> One thought...
<Unit193> !xhangs
<ubottu> If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<puff> Unit193: Ah, thanks.
<Unit193> I presume you selected Xubuntu from the session options.
<puff> Unit193: It odesn't hang though, it flashes a black screen wiht one line of text, but it goes back to the gui login screen too fast for me to read it.
<puff> Unit193: I'll certainly give that a shot though.
<puff> Unit193: Actually, I didn't.... the login screen look changed so I assumed it had changed the default to xubuntu.  When I used the dropdown, yay, I can login :-).
<puff> Whee!
<Unit193> Heh, that'd do it.  Not sure why the other would fail, unless..
<puff> Something weird with the other desktop manager, I guess.
<puff> Weird, I shut down fully and then booted, it booted and didn't give me a login screen, went straight into xubuntu, logged in and etc.
<bazhang> !crosspost | puff
<ubottu> puff: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<puff> bazhang: Okay.
<puff> Hm, I installed xubuntu-desktop on top of this vanilla 16.04.1 LTS install.  I got the login screen, used the dropdown to select xubuntu-session, now it seems to boot straight into xubuntu without prompting me to login.
<puff> Also, it never shows me the motherboard splash screen, so I don't get any chance to choose the boot device (to reinstlal from a USB drive ubuntu install).
<puff> Ah, heck with it, I'm going to reinstall.  nuke it from orbit, it's the only way to be sure.
<puff> Thanks though.
<xubuntu23w> hi all
<xubuntu23w> So i installed xubuntu on an hp elitebook and have been having major usb transfer speed problems, <1mb/s. I tried other kernels with no success and tried linux mint kde which uses the same kernel and had no issues there. The problem comes from xubuntu itself though the live cd works fine. xhci_hcd is the driver being used, i checked...
<krytarik> xubuntu23w: Tried the same with main Ubuntu yet?
<xubuntu23w> no, didnt try the main one yet...
<xubuntu23w> where would the differences lie?
<xubuntu23w> i tried mint kde
<xubuntu23w> i also tried mint mate before that and it was working fine
<krytarik> Mint != Ubuntu
<xubuntu23w> i have a miserable internet connection and trying the main ubuntu too will be impossible right now, i downloaded too many isos as it is
<xubuntu23w> i know they are different
<xubuntu23w> the idea was that it is not a kernel issue
<xubuntu23w> any chance to troubleshoot this without installing main ubuntu?
<krytarik> Well, my point merely was that it's most probably not limited to Xubuntu, but affects the whole Ubuntu family.
<xubuntu23w> it would be good to know that for sure indeed krytarik.
<xubuntu23w> perhaps though there are steps i can take regardless to see whether i can avoid it
<krytarik> xubuntu23w: I suggest asking in #ubuntu as well - more eyes.
<xubuntu23w> krytarik: i'd have to confirm the error there as well :) - i guess i will...
<krytarik> Well, the channel serves *all* flavors.
<krytarik> Also, given the likelihood...
<xubuntu23w> krytarik: ok! thx!
<krytarik> No problem.  Good luck!
<xubuntu15d> hi
<xubuntu15d> does anyone know how to install programs?
<flocculant> sudo apt install program
<flocculant> xubuntu15d: what's your real problem?
<xubuntu15d> thank you
<xubuntu15d> just testing how quickly someone would respond
<xubuntu15d> thank you
<flocculant> response time = whether someone can help with what you want - if it had been 'I've got wireless issues' I'd not answer
<xubuntu60d> what is the best antivirus for xubuntu 16.04 for 2017
<pleia2> I don't know anyone who uses antivirus on xubuntu
<pleia2> keep your system patched with security updates and don't install software you don't trust (debs from random sites, etc) and you should be good
<xubuntu60d> thanks for your info
<stuart4558_> new install on Dell Inspiron; not detecting wireless card.  I assume i need to load drivers.  how do I do that?
#xubuntu 2017-02-12
<KamiRath> lightdm is using 15% of my 16GiB memory. Is this supposed to happen or memory leak? o.O
<KamiRath> looks like this is a bug on Ubuntu 14.04LTS
<xubuntu11w> i'm using xubuntu n rpi 2...i'm using a 16 gb memmory card...but in my pri it is showing only 4gb...how can i fix it?
<xubuntu71d> at@pat-Ram8GBHDD500gb:~$ sudo find / -name stdlib.h /usr/include/i386-linux-gnu/bits/stdlib.h /usr/include/stdlib.h /usr/include/c++/5/tr1/stdlib.h find: ‘/run/user/1000/gvfs’: Permission denied pat@pat-Ram8GBHDD500gb:~$
<xubuntu71d> When I run gcc to compile a file that require stdioh and stdlib.h , the stdlib.h is missing
<xubuntu71d> Ran sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<inkoqnito> Hello, i tried to install Xubuntu today but only got an black screen after the installer loaded. I read that i needed to add nomodeset in grub before loading so i did. I could install correctly but i couldnt start Xubuntu only got black screen even after adding nomodeset. I tested other distros to and got the same problem. Is there a way to fix this or am i forced to use windows 10 instead?
<flocculant> inkoqnito: when you say other distros - do you mean other options in the *buntu family - or really other distros?
<flocculant> and what graphics does the system have?
<inkoqnito> i mean other distros like for example Solus
<inkoqnito> I got an geforce GTX 1060
<flocculant> ok - just wanted to make sure it wasn't just *buntu :)
<inkoqnito> Nope=) But it really annoys me. Do you know if there is a problem with nvidias latest cards?
<flocculant> inkoqnito: so the nvidia driver for that (375) is only available normally in zesty atm - might be worth checking out the latest daily if you want ( http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/ )
<inkoqnito> But shouldnt xubuntu be able to boot without the correct driver? i never had these kind of problems before and have had Arch installed before
<flocculant> then this ppa would allow that driver for earlier versions of *buntu > https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<flocculant> inkoqnito: I guess it depends on support from nouveau - never too sure of nomodeset (have my own problems with that and grub atm on zesty)
<flocculant> inkoqnito: what version of xubuntu are you trying currently?
<flocculant> and when it blackscreens - can you get to vt1 or something - then you can add the ppa there - if not maybe from recovery mode and root shell
<inkoqnito> 16.10 should i maybe try 16.04?
<inkoqnito> i get nothing
<inkoqnito> its just black and when i got through and have installed xubuntu and had to use nomodeset my screen seemd to get no signal it only said that the best resolution would be 1920x1080 but it didnt actually turn on
<flocculant> 16.04 would just be older ...
<flocculant> inkoqnito: try booting to recovery - then root shell - then add the ppa ^^ - then install the 3675 driver and reboot - see what that gives you, that's what I would be doing if I had newish graphics
<inkoqnito> Okey thanks i will try that=)
<flocculant> excuse the fat fingers above - I obviously meant 375 not 3675 :)
<flocculant> inkoqnito: in recovery mode - you could try grepping logs for 'nouveau unknown chipset'
<flocculant> at least with 16.04 that card was an issue > http://askubuntu.com/questions/816329/how-to-boot-using-the-live-usb-with-nvidia-gtx-1060
<inkoqnito> Yes i can see that, the strange thing is just that i have had ubuntu and arch installed earlier with no problems.
<flocculant> inkoqnito: so what ubuntu did you have? because at that level xubuntu shouldn't be much different
<inkoqnito> That time it was also 16.10 it was in november last year
<flocculant> mmm - well should have been oj with xubuntu then
<flocculant> inkoqnito: if you've time and interest I'd be happy to see what you found with 'latest'
<inkoqnito> exactly, but when installing xubuntu do you know what kind of drivers it installs? Is the the nouveau drivers?
 * flocculant puts on xubuntu team hat for that :)
<inkoqnito> will try the latest and see if that make any difference
<flocculant> inkoqnito: current is as recent as you can get without us rebuilding
<inkoqnito> okey, and this is not a problem many others have?
<flocculant> not seen it mentioned
<inkoqnito> Flocculant: Hello, i finally got it to work.
<flocculant> hi
<inkoqnito> hi
<flocculant> inkoqnito: how did it work for you?
<inkoqnito> i dont now why it didnt work before but now i just just nomodeset so i could start xubuntu installed the latest propetary driver and restarted and it now booted coorekt:)
<inkoqnito> correct*
<inkoqnito> used*
<flocculant> I found nomodeset only working from recovery mode, or editing kernel line at grub
<flocculant> but if you're working then \o/
<inkoqnito> yay:d
<inkoqnito> :D
<flocculant> did you need the ppa?
<inkoqnito> No i used nomodeset to install, and when the first time i started xubuntu after i installed the propetary driver it just worked=) Will do some more restarts and tests but so far all good=)
<flocculant> inkoqnito: ok cool :)
<flocculant> thanks for coming back and telling :D
<inkoqnito> No problem was so glad it finally worked=) Just one question, should i be worried to use 17.04? I am tinking of bugs etc?
<flocculant> inkoqnito: ok so atm it is pretty stable - biggest issue is with lightdm/locking
<inkoqnito> whats the issue?
<flocculant> inkoqnito: you can purge lightlocker and install gnome-screensaver and you'll be able to come back from lock
<flocculant> it locks big time - doesn't let you unlock :)
<flocculant> inkoqnito: bug 1656399
<ubottu> bug 1656399 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Unable to unlock session after suspend using lightdm-gtk-greeter." [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1656399
<flocculant> inkoqnito: oh - so you've managed to get working with 17.04 ?
<flocculant> just waking up here mid-afternoon ...
<inkoqnito> Yes, i got 17.04 working and was a little conserned about using it or if i should try again with 16.10=)
<flocculant> inkoqnito: ok - then I would assume black screen is about nouveau not being up to date to see it
<flocculant> as I said pretty stable other than lock bug - which doesn't just affect us
<flocculant> best other shot would be 16.04 + that ppa (likely to be supported for longer), then 16.10 +ppa (which would get 9 months from October 2017) - support for
<flocculant> bah
<flocculant> 17.04 doesn't start till Final Beta (March/April 2017)
<flocculant> so you'd be looking at upgrading 17.04 > 17.10 > 18.04 to get to next LTS
<flocculant> if long term support is an issue - I would try 16.04 plus that ppa
<flocculant> AFTER 16.04.2 is released next week
<flocculant> hope that all helps to make a decision :)
<inkoqnito> i am not really so interested in LTS just thought that 17.04 is still in beta isnt it? And was just thinking of using the last release 16.10 or this beta 17.04=)
<flocculant> well - we've not reached beta yet :D
<flocculant> though I use 'dev' anyway - and have been using '17.04' since the day after 16.10 released
<inkoqnito> aha:P And you havent had to much problems=)?
<flocculant> nope - get odd things with this install - but from default not so much - just the lock thing
<flocculant> inkoqnito: this install was a 16.04 (during dev) to 16.10 (during dev) > 17.04
<flocculant> so I get odd things :D
<flocculant> inkoqnito: bear in mind you can't officially use this support channel till Final Beta - so you'd be kind of expected to report bugs and talk to people in either ubuntu+1 (I watch there) or #x-devel
<flocculant> and we are always happy to see people testing dev and asking things
<inkoqnito> Okey thats fine=) I like to be on the edge:)
<flocculant> :)
<lerner> i installed xubuntu on  new notebook. In the old installation there was a task bar on the bottom of the screen. it would hide after 2 seconds. I want that in the new notebook as well.
<lerner> where do I find it?
<flocculant> lerner: settings - panel - xfpanel switch - pretty sure on of the presets is that old setup
<lerner> even when this bottom panel is hidden i can see a bit of it. Cant I hideit all?
<flocculant> lerner: I expect so - I used to set it to not hide - check panel settings
<flocculant> oh - read the statement properly flocculant ...
<flocculant> just tried here - I see none of it when it's hidden
<lerner> this is a new installation with a backup copy from an old notebook
<flocculant> lerner: not sure what's going on for you - hides completely here
<lerner> permissions issue not a probable cause...
<flocculant> shouldn't be so
<lerner> another thing is> all my icons of my fas applications are gone and whisker shows just a standard brand new
<lerner> how do I recover all my fav icons?
<lerner> fav*
<flea4558> I can't get wireless card to work.  I can see it, but after I enter password it doesn't conntect.
<lerner> orage is in englush, as the rest of my notebook, but the days of the week are in german and show days before month, but I want them in english and month before day.
<lerner> why does this happen and how do I fix it?
<nicklas> Running ubuntu mate, but hoping for help anyway :-)
<nicklas> Hello. Had to reinstall, cause when I tried to install nvidia via the ubuntu mate welcome/additional drivers, it did'nt finish all the way. The progress bar stopped right before the end. I rebooted, and gui wouldn't load, just had a blocks test text and a underline blinking randomly on black screen after booting. Is it safe to just try again, or should I do something else?
<nicklas> And, do you think this will work better in xubuntu? I can run xubuntu too
<nicklas> I've never had problems installing drivers in regular ubuntu or xubuntu
#xubuntu 2018-02-05
<henk_> hello, Is there anyone who can help me out? I downloaded xubuntu 16.04 and installed it with lili usb creator. Now it doesnt work. if i start my laptop up it says can not mount /dev/loop0
<henk_> cannot mount /dev/lop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem. squashfs
<xubuntuhenk> hello, Is there anyone who can help me out? I downloaded xubuntu 16.04 and installed it with lili usb creator. Now it doesnt work. if i start my laptop up it says can not mount /dev/loop0
<xubuntuhenk> cannot mount /dev/lop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem. squashfs
<xubuntuhenk> hello
<slickymasterWork> !hi | xubuntuhenk
<ubottu> xubuntuhenk: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<LuisBalaguer> hi
<goontl> hi guys, im considering xubuntu. just wanted to know if it keeps the ads and info snooping stuff that ubuntu does or not (like mint)
<pleia2> all of the Ubuntu Amazon search and stuff is off by default these days and they've shifted back to using Gnome anyway, but no, Xubuntu never used Unity and never included those smart searches
<goontl> cool, also  I read somewhere that ubuntu gathers info somehow?
<CoderEurope> Hiya pleia2 o/
<CoderEurope> I still have your christmas card from Last year :D
<pleia2> CoderEurope: nice :)
<CoderEurope> pleia2, How are your flicker cats, these days ?
<CoderEurope> **flickr
<pleia2> CoderEurope: probably a better discussion for #xubuntu-offtopic ;)
<weed> hi
<Guest79613> weed
#xubuntu 2018-02-06
<Guest71350> I need help, I have been changing my desktop system, Xubuntu 16.04, I have been adding and removing, themes, file managers, etc. and now I can not open my home folder, file system or trash. What did I do wrong and how do I fix it?
<CoderEurope> Guest24655, have you tried turning it off and on again ?
<bazhang> CoderEurope, thats not helpful
<csanyip> Hi,
<csanyip> I just downloaded the xubuntu 16 iso and want to put it on the USB drive for later installation purpose. How can I write it to USB drive?
<tom_> can anyone please help just installed xubuntu and only have default screen size 740x640?? thanks
<g7rfo> hi i have just installed xubuntu and i can only get default settings on my display? it is stuck on 740x640 could anyone please advise thanks
#xubuntu 2018-02-07
<xubuntu855> HELP
<zleap> how can we help
<CrazyTux> hello, how can I completely purge Xubuntu DE and Xfce?
<xubuntuNL> Hepl with JPG
<deadrom> hi
<deadrom> can't install 16.04.3 on this t61 thinkpad I'm live typing on now, keeps repeating /usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_components/nmwidgets.py:18: Warning: Source ID 50160 was not found when attempting to remove it
<deadrom> when attempting to create ext2 /boot on sda1 (samsung ssd, created new part table from scratch).
<deadrom> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1426981 seems to be about that but was closed as invalid. seems to be a thing to me, though
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1426981 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "crash on reinstallation" [Undecided,Invalid]
<deadrom> the deliberate choice for ext2 possibly a problem? ext4 module handles that, then, too, right?
<alpha_Aquilae> 2
<alpha_Aquilae> 1
<alpha_Aquilae> 0
<alpha_Aquilae> &14.04
<alpha_Aquilae> & lp#1
<deadrom> alpha_Aquilae: !"--þ /dev/@
<alpha_Aquilae> deadrom: __¡_
<vivus> when will xubuntu 18.04 be released?
<drleviathan> in April (18.04)
<vivus> so if I wanted to migrate right now, I'd need to use 16.04?
<well_laid_lawn> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Xubuntu will be supported for 3 years. The current LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1)
<vivus> ty
<rook_> yo
<CoderEurope> phunyguy, Why did dax ban me ?
<phunyguy> CoderEurope: you do know that bans are discussed in #ubuntu-ops, right?
<CoderEurope> k
<phunyguy> (Maybe that's a sign of 'why'.  *shrug*)
<CoderEurope> okay
#xubuntu 2018-02-08
<glitchd> anyone know whats the deal with xubuntu-desktop where if i refresh the desktop, it breaks all the icon thumbnails and i basically have to log then back it to get the icon thumbnails to show again?
<glitchd> geeze...107 users and not one response. guess ill wait a while then..
<rumflump> geeze, 4 minutes and unsatisfied :P
<rumflump> fwiw, I refreshed my desktop just now and all the thumbnails repopulated after a bit. not sure what's happening at your end
<glitchd> lol, well i guess i shouldnt expect and immediate answer, but still, 107 users and no one says anything. and thats how it usually is when i come here. ill aska question and no one ever answers.
<drleviathan> I don't even know what "refresh the desktop" means.  Why would anyone do that?  I had 60 days uptime on this laptop and never needed a refresh.
<rumflump> in my experience, if you add an emblem to a desktop launcher/file, it won't show up for awhile
<rumflump> you can hit f5 to make it appear when impatient :)
<rumflump> not sure what other reasons may exist to do it, but there's probably a few
<xubuntu70i> hello, i am gonna set up a drbl clonezilla se on a vlan. We have a selfmade user-manual to do this, but for version 16.04 but we now are upgrading to 17.10 after a crash. Can someone please help me a little out? We have been strugling with it for some weeks now..
<xubuntu70i> We have two networkcards (eno1 for internetaccess and ssh and esp2s0 for dhcpserver)
<xubuntu70i> is this channel dead btw?
<xubuntu70i> seems dead, damnit
 * ssarah bom dia
<zleap> xubuntu70i not really just not active atm
<xubuntu97i> hebat betul
#xubuntu 2018-02-09
<asarch> What is the name of software center binary?
<asarch> In Ubutun is "software-center"
<Andrio> apt
<asarch> I mean, the same for the graphical environment
<asarch> I need to reconfigure the mirror for the repository
<asarch> And this is a blind system
<asarch> So I can ssh -X to it
<asarch> But I need the name of the binary file
<asarch> In order to configure the mirror address (to pick the best one)
<asarch> The name of the app you can find in: Applications->System->Software Sources
<asarch> (Its binary file name)
<krytarik> "software-properties-gtk"
<asarch> Thank you krytarik
<asarch> Thank you very much :-)
<krytarik> Sure.
<natsu> hello?
<fiet> \o
<dipnlik> hi, anyone has tips on how to tile windows in a 66/33 split instead of 50/50?
<crond> Hi, should I be concerned about the script I ran to test if my system was vulnerabole to meltdown/spectre saying it still is, even after I've done all updates?
<cicdc> Does anybody know what happened to xfce4-hamster-plugin in 17.10? It seems it's no longer in the 'Extras' PPA
<Unit193> cicdc: You used it?  Huh.  Well there seemed to be very little interest, so we let it fade away.
<cicdc> :(
<Unit193> crond: I presume you ran spectre-meltdown-checker?  Meltdown should be addressed, but Spectre isn't really.
<cicdc> Well I'll try the old fashion way and build from source
<cicdc> Thanks for the info
<Unit193> https://code.launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+git/xfce4-hamster-plugin the packaging is all still there.
<crond> Unit193, yeah
<Unit193> You on 32bit?
<crond> No, 64bit
<crond> Linux 4.13.0-32-generic #35-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 25 09:13:46 UTC 2018
<crond> > STATUS:  VULNERABLE  (IBRS hardware + kernel support OR kernel with retpoline are needed to mitigate the vulnerability)
<Unit193> That's spectre.
<crond> Looks like 1 & 3 are not vulnerable, but 2 is.
<Unit193> Expected.
<crond> Anything I can do, or am I waiting on a BIOS update from Dell or CPU microcode or something?
<Unit193> That, or compiler updates and everything recompiled.
<crond> so basically it's all upstream one way or the other, i.e. nothing else I can do at the moment
<Unit193> Pretty much, yeah.  Intel had a microcode update, but it caused issues.
<crond> yeah I heard about that, but had never applied it to this machine
<crond> well, I don't even know if it was pushed out for Linux in any case
<Unit193> (It was, Debian updated, then reverted because of the issues and recall.)
<crond>  Ah okay
<crond> guess I'm waiting on Intel then, 2 of 3 are patched, nothing else to be done at the moment
<crond> thanks Unit193
<Unit193> Sure thing.
#xubuntu 2018-02-10
<hal90001> first time using weechat yeah ;o)
<knome> congrats.
<hal90001> knome: thx
<hal90001> i like it. used pidgin before. its nice. but i dont like the fact that it stays active in background when i close it.
<crond> Ok that confused me SO much
<crond> Cause WeChat, the chinese android app
<crond> so you made me doubletake.
<hal90001> crond: ;o) no no its weechat client for terminal
<crond> lol yeah that makes SO much more sense.
<crond> can't say I've ever used it, in ssh I just use irssi
<Unit193> Good plan.
<crond> I use hexchat in X, though.
<hal90001> crond: yeah i thought about using irssi  but weechat i tried first
<crond> hey if it works, it works
<crond> no point in getting religious about program choice in Linux
<crond> unless you use emacs. cause emacs is terrible.
<hal90001> i'll try irssi next - not that i care about features - i'll choose what suits me better
<Unit193> You'll have to configure it a bit, I'd recommend a newer version that supports SASL.
<hal90001> Unit193: like themes or colors?  xubuntu gives me 0.8.19 from official repos
<Unit193> That should do.
<crond> looks like my debian box has 0.8.17 and it has SASL I do believe
<crond> so you'll be fine
<hal90002> here i am
<hal90002> irssi
<Unit193> crond: https://irssi.org/2016/02/29/irssi-0.8.18-released/
<hal90002> looks and feels a little bit untidy - nicknames are not in a list on the right side - but i know it can be configured
<crond> Unit193, hmm, guess it doesn't.  interesting
<Unit193> crond: cap_sasl.pl only.
<crond> I just connected to my znc so it hadn't come up
<Unit193> hal90001: Yeah irssi isn't the best out of the box, but I'm quite fond of it myself.
<hal90002> i think i'll get along with weechat (i'm lazy) but ill keep irssi installed for checking it out a bit more later
<Unit193> Sure, use what works (in your case, weechat.)
<hal90001> :o)
<crond> Just don't use emacs.  it probably can be an irc client, but it's a terrible idea.
<knome> crond, didn't you just say there was no reason for getting religious...
<crond> knome, except about emacs.
<knome> nope, including emacs, if you will
<crond> never.  also, it DOES have an irc client.  https://www.emacswiki.org/emacs?action=browse;oldid=EmacsIRCClient;id=ERC
<crond> lol
<crond> Emacs: "Screw the kitchen sink approach, we toss the entire house at it."
<hal90001> i heard about emacs but do not really know what that is - there is "mac" in the name that worries me ^^
<Unit193> crond: He was politely asking you to tone down the negativity, actually.
<knome> Unit193, yes
<Unit193> hal90001: Text editor with extensions.
<crond> Unit193, pfft. I'm just playfully taking cracks at emacs, if people don't have enough of a sense of humour to handle some teasing, then they have other issues
<crond> also, if they care enough about a text editor to get offended, more issues.
<hal90001> nano and mousepad are nice
<knome> crond, maybe, but this is also a family-friendly and all-inclusive channel, so let's be nice and not make people go away even if they had problems that made them leave...
<crond> emacs is notoriously ...feature rich.  I don't see how on earth making a joke about that could be 'non-inclusive'
<crond> it's a text editor, not gender identity
<crond> but fair enough
<crond> I haven't ever used mousepad
<knome> it's a good, simple GUI text editor that does its job
<hal90001> I have a question here. There is a MIME Type Editor in Xubuntu. I can assign default programs to open specific file types and change the associations to another program. But there is no option to remove the file type association. That bugs me.
<knome> hal90001, ~/.local/share/applications/defaults.list
<knome> i think that should do it..
<crond> wouldn't it be in  /usr/share/applications/defaults.list or /usr/share/applications/mimeapps.cache ?
<crond> Oh, yeah, or for local user.
<knome> likely the one i mentioned, unless you want to remove some default defaults...
<crond> what knome said
<knome> and cache is just what it says - cache - don't trust it :P
<crond> I have a tendancy to hamfistedly modify things for my entire system in the wrong places.
<knome> unfortunately sometimes you kind of have to, and that's even worse
<hal90001> found it. /usr/share/xubuntu/applications/defaults.list seems to be the right one with the unwanted association i was looking for
<hal90001> thanks
<hal90001> okay have to to some day activities besides hacking linux and chatting with you - see ya and thanks for the help
<Arief> someone, can you help me fix audio in XUBUNTU 16.04 ?
<cfhowlett> !sound | Arief start here
<ubottu> Arief start here: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<crond> hmm firefox isn't scaling fonts with my system dpi scaling
<anonymous_alias> hello @all
<anonymous_alias> today I upgraded vrom 17.04 to 17.10
<anonymous_alias> now I have a strange behavior after I closed the lid of my laptop
<anonymous_alias> after reopenning the lid the mouse pointer disappeared and when I move the mouse the lower part of the screen up to the line where the mouse pointers "hotspot" schould be flickers balck and white.
<anonymous_alias> when I stop moving the mouse the desktop is shown as normal.
<anonymous_alias> When I logg of and log in again the behavior is back to normal until I again close thze lid.
<anonymous_alias> any hint where to look for the problem?
<well_laid_lawn> anonymous_alias:  see if the X log shows a clue
<zleap> probably in /var/log
<anonymous_alias> well_laid_lawn: something special to look for (except "error")?
<well_laid_lawn> I have never seen your issue before so not sure how it would be happening
<anonymous_alias> nothing suspecious in  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<well_laid_lawn> what's the vid card ?
<anonymous_alias> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<anonymous_alias> Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<well_laid_lawn> check to see if it is using sna when it needs uxa
<anonymous_alias> can you guide me how?
<anonymous_alias> on the other hand, it it was such a basic configuration, shouldnt it fail before closing the lid too?
<well_laid_lawn> in a terminal   grep -i sna /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<anonymous_alias> returns nothing
<well_laid_lawn> that was my guess for what's happening
<anonymous_alias> looking for uxa in /var/log/Xorg.0.log also returns nothing
<anonymous_alias> is that OK?
<well_laid_lawn> probably
<well_laid_lawn> some things to try - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/intel_graphics#SNA_issues
<anonymous_alias> Thanks for the li9nk but none of them seams to e applicapable because they have different failure descriptions. Also they seam to apply for lder GCs before Rev06 whereas I have Rev07.
<well_laid_lawn> it does seem to be an odd thing you have happening there anonymous_alias
<anonymous_alias> think so too... ;o)
<anonymous_alias> the odd thing is that I only made a minor update and now it's broken...
<well_laid_lawn> it will be systemd handling the lid closing/opening iirc
<well_laid_lawn> something with that might have changed with the update
<anonymous_alias> I wonder how to find out what...
<anonymous_alias> quite strange: I just figured out that when I switch to a console (<strg><alt><f1>) and back to grphic console (<alt><f7>) the problem disapears (until I close the lid next time...). So at least I have a work around.
<anonymous_alias> Thanks well_laid_lawn for your time!
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<Atomic_fZQd2> is asking for help with xubuntu appropriate here?
<Atomic_fZQd2> welp
<krytarik> See the topic, and just ask away.
<Atomic_fZQd2> when i boot it up , it shiw the xubuntu logo and the after a few seconds starts flashing and doesn't boot. not a gpu issue.
<Atomic_fZQd2> any help is appreciated
<Atomic_fZQd2> here's what i tried: chrooting and upgrading the system with apt-get upgrade and also apt-get autoremove
<Atomic_fZQd2> i also tried reconfigurong with dpkg
<krytarik> !nomodeset | Atomic_fZQd2: Also tried this yet?
<ubottu> Atomic_fZQd2: Also tried this yet?: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<well_laid_lawn> from the live cd you should be able to mount the os and check the kernel log too
<quantzbeats> well_laid_lawn: where's the kernel log? in /var/log ?
<quantzbeats> ubottu: will try that now
<ubottu> quantzbeats: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<well_laid_lawn> yep in /var/log
<quantzbeats> ok will check after work.
<quantzbeats> gtg
<quantzbeats> ttyl
<quantzbeats> thanks
#xubuntu 2018-02-11
<ale_> hi guys!
<ale_> somebody know whats the differences between Ubuntu LTS and Ubuntu simple?
<drleviathan> Ubuntu LTS = "Ubuntu long term support"
<drleviathan> I think: Ubuntu guarantees security updates and some bug fixes for LTS for three years
<drleviathan> each LTS release is in April of even-numbered years, so 16.04 is LTS, and 18.04 will the next LTS
<drleviathan> whoops, ale_ isn't even around.  oh well
<quantzbeatz> hello?
<quantzbeatz> well_laid_lawn i'm back
<quantzbeatz> you up?
<well_laid_lawn> I'm here but a little busy. what's up ?
<quantzbeatz> i can't boot up , or even get to the login screen due to a PAM issue ( might be xorg as well idk )
<quantzbeatz> lightdm: PAM unable to dlopen(pam_kwallet.so): /lib/security/pam_kwallet.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<quantzbeatz> this is the error that pops up in /var/log/auth.log
<quantzbeatz> lightdm: PAM unable to dlopen(pam_kwallet5.so): /lib/security/pam_kwallet5.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<quantzbeatz> i tried rewrapping the passphares ( to my home directory ), i also tried installing kwalletmanager. tried Deleting .Xauthority . none of it worked
<quantzbeatz> i see the xubuntu loading scree and then it just starts flashing
<quantzbeatz> the way i did all of that was by booting into a live cd and chrooting into the system
<quantzbeatz> any help is appreciated
<bazhang> quantzbeatz, please don't crosspost to multiple channels
<quantzbeatz> bazhang: sorry
<xubuntu77i> Hi guys! Just joined to say I am installing xubuntu in a very old pc after more than ten years with kde and kubuntu!
<xubuntu77i> And I am already at the 5th time I am attempting to install it because every time or the installation gets stuck or I get some kernel panic error in the init :D
<Wakka> I'll come quite often in this group though, so...hope you won't course me :P
<crond> Wait, why are they installing xubuntu with kde
<crond> that's weird.
<WaKKa> Hi guys after a fresh installation of xubuntu daily release I keep getting this error: https://www.dropbox.com/s/eyiq4g7xcgaxgbf/IMG_20180211_164813.jpg?dl=0 does anyone can help me figuring out how to solve? The installation is 64bit and my CPU does support it
<crond> WaKKa, any particular reason you're using a daily?
<WaKKa> I want to be install as much recent as I can since I don't want to update or upgrade anytime soon
<crond> and your install is broken, you'll have to reinstall, and I'd make sure your download/image written to usb aren't corrupt.  Re-download 17.10 and use etcher to write it to usb to install
<crond> and that's not how it works
<crond> you can't just download a daily build and not have to update :)
<WaKKa> ...ok...I will try to install the 17.10...can I make a USB pen with unetbootin via xubuntu live according to you?
<crond> you should be able to, yes.
<WaKKa> Ok I am trying, thank you for the moment crond!
<flocculant> WaKKa: hang on
<WaKKa> Flocculant: yes?
<flocculant> I'd not use unetbootin - half the time it doesn't work ... try that etcher thing if you want or install gnome-disks, they both work fine in my experience
<flocculant> and fyi - the daily is probably the worst thing to pick to not have to update ;)
<WaKKa> Flocculant: sorry but I didn't understand, how do you suggest to make the usb pen?
<WaKKa> This morning I installed the 32bit and worked well...the only problem was so far every program I needed was in 64bit deb
<flocculant> use unetbootin then
<flocculant> what do you mean 'in 64 bit deb' ? where are you getting things from that you have to choose?
<WaKKa> Flocculant: Chrome, atom.io just two examples
<WaKKa> Anyway I am downloading the 17.10.1 and trying to install it directly in / via live by unetbootin...finger crossed :D
<flocculant> you need to burn it to usb and then install it from there
<WaKKa> Hey guys! You were right! Just installed 17.10.1 and works
<WaKKa> When the LTS will be out will I be able according to you to upgrade without make the system dirty and slower? That's my concern, that's why my previous kubuntu was the 14.04
<crond> Yes, you should be fine doing a dist-upgrade when 18.04 drops.
<crond> but that's not til April.
<minu77> hi
<Unit193> Heya.
<xubuntu84d> i cannot install ubuntu-tweak 0.8.7-1 on xubuntu 16.04
<xubuntu84d> no support for ubuntu-tweak in xubuntu 16.04
<bazhang> gnome-tweak-tool is there
<Unit193> I'd question if that's useful on a non-GNOME desktop though.
#xubuntu 2019-02-04
<mnemoc> brainwash: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1814481 if you have anything else to suggest...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1814481 in xorg (Ubuntu) "bluetooth keyboard not working" [Undecided,New]
<xubuntu07w> Hi, I removed the desktop user xfce but there is still a lot showing up in Synaptic how do I uninstall it entirely>
<brainwash> xubuntu07w: what is showing up?
<xubuntu07w> uhm all kinds of stuff : libexo-common/libexo-.../xfce4 powermanager/ xfdesktop...
<brainwash> so, how did you install Xfce?
<brainwash> I would uninstall that particular package (probably xfce4), and then run "sudo apt autoremove"
<brainwash> that should remove packages which are longer needed
<xubuntu07w> I installed it true Synaptic and I removed it true command
<xubuntu07w> xfce4 doesn't show up anymore in synaptic
<xubuntu07w> only bunch of other stuff from xfce
<brainwash> then run the autoremove command
<brainwash> I recall that Synaptic can do it too
<xubuntu07w> I already tried the autoremove control it doesn't find anything anymore.
<xubuntu07w> I found some stuff under : not installed (residual config) in synaptic from xfce
<xubuntu07w> maybe I can remove that
<brainwash> maybe you can
<brainwash> you could also check the installation history
<brainwash> and manually remove the listed package
<brainwash> packages
<brainwash> logs are kept in /var/log/apt and /var/log/dpkg
<xubuntu07w> ok thanks.
<Kumool> maybe nc is unstable in debian unstable
<Kumool> woops
<Kumool> :)
<xubuntu07w> do I put this in command /var/log/apt?
<brainwash> xubuntu07w: you open it with a file manager
<xubuntu07w> oh of course I see.
<xubuntu07w> oke that seems like a lot of searching work. I am maybe not as skilled.
<xubuntu07w> I found it, but there are a lot of logs to go true
<xubuntu07w> *threw
<xubuntu07w> Thank you for the help, I am login out now.
<thaurwylth> Different boot stick gives the Ubuntu Studio installation window, okay. But it immediately announced some three ACPI errors. Is this bad?
<thaurwylth> Then there was the Ubuntu Studio logo for some time and now there is the installation welcome screen.
<thaurwylth> Wait, it was actually different channel where I first commented on this. Sorry. I got confused from the fact that Studio is based on Xubuntu.
<brainwash> thaurwylth: it's not based on xubuntu, but it does use Xfce as desktop environment also
<thaurwylth> Yeah, I guess I got that confused.
<thaurwylth> Although the 'known issues' list that they typically provide suggests to check also the main Ubuntu known issues and Xubuntu known issues, if I recall correctly. I guess that would be because of sharing Xfce?
<thaurwylth> By the way, right now I'm seeing a Xfce environment in use before my eyes for the very first time!
<thaurwylth> I just installed Ubuntu Studio on a laptop and let's see how it goes... Not really #xubuntu material, though, but cursorily related to Xfce user experience!!!
<brainwash> thaurwylth: shared issues across ubuntu and all its flavours are unrelated to Xfce
<brainwash> they all share certain components though, like CUPS for printing
<brainwash> and basically everything under the hood, like the linux kernel
<brainwash> had to read that again. yes, Xubuntu will have a list of known issues with Xfce.
<asciiwarrior> hello?
<diogenes_> hi?
<asciiwarrior> uhhh it's working
<asciiwarrior> :D
<asciiwarrior> tried irc with pidgin
<asciiwarrior> into my favorite distro ofc
<diogenes_> hehe
<asciiwarrior> which irc client are you using?
<asciiwarrior> I think I dont like pidgin
<diogenes_> hexchat
<asciiwarrior> ahh okay, thanks, I will try it out
<asciiwarrior_> ahh, I like it
<diogenes_> so do i
<asciiwarrior_> okay, see ya, trying stuff out :)
<Unlimiter> diogenes_: The problem is not with updates. What chip did you meant?
<diogenes_> Unlimiter, graphics chip
<Unlimiter> Oh no
<Unlimiter> F*CK!
<diogenes_> what you expect
<diogenes_> it's from 2000
<Unlimiter> Ok
<Unlimiter> I'm a grandpa before time
<diogenes_> hehe
<diogenes_> tell granny to save some money for a new machine
<Unlimiter> :(
<Unlimiter> diogenes_: Do you prefer Nvidia or Intel in video cards companies?
<diogenes_> Unlimiter, i prefer optimus, there is no better than optimus, it means intel gpu + nvidia gpu, so normally your system runs on intel gpu which is power saving and only when you need some power demanding stuff like games, you run it on your nvidia graphics
<diogenes_> isn't that cool:?
<Unlimiter> diogenes: but that's expensive
<Unlimiter> (oops missed '_')
<diogenes_> Unlimiter, not that much
<Unlimiter> I just want a graphic card that don't make my screen flicker
<Unlimiter> And also capable of heavy stuff like complex 3D graphics
<diogenes_> then i'd go with nvidia
<Unlimiter> diogenes_: can't I somehow do anything with this piece of shit I have to fix it?
<diogenes_> Unlimiter, no clue, have you tried different os verions? newer and older?
<Unlimiter> diogenes_: and no resolution
<Unlimiter> I've left the iso file of Xubuntu in my USB since my move to Xubuntu...
<Unlimiter> And the fact that that version didn't change anything
<Unlimiter> Is a strong clue
<Unlimiter> That something else is wrong
<Unlimiter> Which is in this case, the GC
<diogenes_> Unlimiter, most likely yes
<AnterGhost> hello
<thaurwylth> Repeat from two days ago: I noticed on some Xubuntu supported architectures webpage that x86 are well supported and also included in that are old 32b VIA (former Cyrix) models. That is all good. Is there anything else that I should check, or something that my system needs to support in order to be xubuntifiable? Should there be some buzzwords I should check to exist on the /proc/cpuinfo listing?
<well_laid_lawn> thaurwylth:  if no one here knows about that someone in #ubuntu might
<thaurwylth> Yeah, I'll try that at some point.
#xubuntu 2019-02-05
<xubuntu61w> Hello good evening
<xubuntu61w> Im having issues with my pc on Xubunto 18.04 bionic, ever since it update, the camera doesnt work anymore, please help
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu61w:  what application are you using with the camera ?
<xubuntu61w> Caprine, the facebook messenger
<xubuntu61w> And it says that there is no camera connected
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu61w:  so through the browser like firefox
<xubuntu61w> Right, no detection whatsoever, but its late, I'll come back tomorrow for guidance, thank you very much
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<Hish> Hi , i'm having trouble installing flash player , i'm new to xubunto , there is no repository for it something like that , any ideas?
<GridCube> Hish: look for the flashplugin-installer in the software center
<GridCube> https://packages.ubuntu.com/cosmic/flashplugin-installer
<GridCube> install it from teh software center, or from a terminal with sudo apt install flashplugin-installer
<Hish> thanx , trying that now , i think Canonical Partner repository was off , trying again
<Hish> installing now, thanx , have a good day :) thanx alot
<r4dio> hey guys, whenever i turn my screen off and back on i get the Display window (configure screen settings and layout) open. is there anyway to deactivate that behavior?
<r4dio> i'm using xubuntu 18.04 LTS
<nullifidian> Hi, I'm new to xubuntu. I can't quite understand how to instll chromium in xubuntu? In Ubuntu we have universe repo, what is its equivalent in xubuntu?
<JackFrost> Xubuntu has the same exact repos that Ubuntu does, so universe.
<nullifidian> so apt-get-repository universe?
<well_laid_lawn> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<nullifidian> yeah I know how to do it manually...
<nullifidian> I wanted to do it the lazy way..
<well_laid_lawn> k
<JackFrost> nullifidian: Xfce is in universe, so if it's not enabled already then something else is up.
<nullifidian> Everything was actually OK, I was convinced chromium package is called 'chromium' and not 'chromium-browser'. so...
<nullifidian> thanks anyway.
#xubuntu 2019-02-06
<xubuntu18d> Anyone familiar with the installation process?
<diogenes_> !ask | xubuntu18d
<ubottu> xubuntu18d: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu18d> I'm wondering what "install alongside windows" entails. What happens to existing partitions, etc. — it only offers the button "Install Now" which I of course cannot afford to click without any details. I can find no description or summary of consequences
<diogenes_> xubuntu18d, i'd not recommend it, you might end up losing your data because it does the shrinking automatically.
<xubuntu18d> Thank you diogenes_, that's all I needed to know! Will avoid
<diogenes_> yw
<xubuntu12d> Hello
<diogenes_> hi
<xubuntu12d> I'm looking for a search tool for xubuntu. Do you know good one?
<xubuntu12d> to search folder or files
<diogenes_> xubuntu12d, catfish and gnome-search
<diogenes_> they both work nicely
<xubuntu12d> thank you i'll test these. By
<diogenes_> yw
#xubuntu 2019-02-07
<Kumool> or open a terminal and use locate
<what> fk
<Ted__hz> Hello, does anyone know how I can enable num lock on startup? I checked "restore num lock state" in the keyboard settings but it doesnt work
<Ted__hz> Also, sometimes the cd/dvd drive randomly pops up without me doing anything, and it didn't happen on other OS, whats wrong?
<laceylaney> Have a look at this link for help with num lock.... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<Ted__hz> laceylaney, I already tried everything listed
<laceylaney> Strange that none of those things listed would work.
<Ted__hz> let me try again
<laceylaney> Try adding numlockx to your LightDM config & then reboot to see if it works....
<laceylaney> This method works for me in a xubuntu vm....
<Ted__hz> I've managed to activate numlock after the login screen by modifying the keyboards.xml config file for xfce4 (method on arch wiki)
<Ted__hz> And to enable it for the login screen I had to add numlockx to lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf
<Ted__hz> one problem solved, any idea concerning the other one?
<laceylaney> Sorry I've no idea on the cd/dvd problem. Hopefully someone else on here can help with that....
<Ted__hz> no worries, thanks anyway for your help!
<laceylaney> Not a problem ^^*
<visone> howdy
<visone> anyone running kernel 4.18
<visone> how is it work?
<knome> i am, works for me.
<visone> are you using mesa? it´s works betther?
<visone> better*
<knome> yes i'm also using mesa but i have no idea if it works "better"
<knome> eg. i haven't noticed any issues in the past either
<visone> ok, thanks
<visone> i can´t update yet
<visone> in the spanish servers isn´t able yet
<knome> which xubuntu version are you running?
<visone> 18.04.1
<knome> you'll need the HWE packages: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<knome> this doesn't talk about 18.04 specifically, but the idea is the same
<knome> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic-updates/linux-headers-generic-hwe-18.04
<knome> from the bionic-updates repository
<visone> yep
<visone> ok, thanks, let me take a look
<qwebirc91512> Hi
<qwebirc91512> Anybody noticed that chromium-browser 71.0.3578.98-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 version crashes at startup? I get error message "[24276:24276:0207/212817.817209:ERROR:sandbox_linux.cc(364)] InitializeSandbox() called with multiple threads in process gpu-process."
<qwebirc91512> Is there any fix on the way for this or where I should ask for help?
<brainwash> qwebirc91512: in #ubuntu
<brainwash> you can check launchpad also
<qwebirc91512> ofc the error message is everything that happen + 4 running chromium-browser process that I have to kill manually
<qwebirc91512> ok, so my Xubuntu flavour does not matter due to the base is ubunut?
<brainwash> that's most likely the case
<qwebirc91512> cool, thanks. sorry for disturb
<xubuntu35d> Hello. I'm using "Reverse scroll direction" with two finger scrolling on a touchpad, and it seemed to work, but it turns out that in some apps it doesn't. So, depending on the app, I either have to move my fingers up or down to scroll down. E.g. in Firefox natural scrolling works, but in Software it doesn't. And then I discovered that in no app is the horizontal scroll axis inverted. I thought I'd ask if there is something I've 
#xubuntu 2019-02-08
<qwebirc73496> Good morning
<qwebirc73496> I’ve tried to install Ubuntu on my Asus ta100, as the tutorial on google plis said, but now grub failed, how can I fix it?
<xubuntu08d> I'm wondering why this log is not complete, but cut off mid-sentence: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2019/02/07/%23xubuntu.txt
<Soid> hello
<Soid> in xubuntu 16 had genymotion works very well but migrate to xubuntu 18 64bit and I get this error
<Soid> http://i.imgur.com/dduSuaC.png
<Soid> I hope you can help me
<Soid2> in xubuntu 16 had genymotion works very well but migrate to xubuntu 18 64bit and I get this error
<brainwash> Soid: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/21757368/unable-to-start-genymotion-virtual-device-incompatible-cpu
<brainwash> I suggest going through all the various answers
#xubuntu 2019-02-09
<Kumool> anyway to set env vars?
<Kumool> I guess the real question is, how to get lightdm to set env-vars
<Kumool> found it! ~/.xprofile
<justtesting> anyone using QUASSEL iRC here ?
<Eickmeyer> justtesting: I use Quassel, You still here?
<justtesting> am
<Eickmeyer> Cool. What's your issue?
<justtesting> why do you use it over hex ?
<justtesting> just finding it different to use
<justtesting>  (the fact you can't bookmark rooms etc)
<Eickmeyer> Because I have my quassel core on a remote server that's always on, and I can simply connect to that. Essentially, it keeps me signed-in all the time and I can access it anywhere from the quasel client, and quasseldroid on my phone.
<JackFrost> justtesting: Quassel doesn't generally have the most features or best support for some IRC features, but what it does have is the client/core concept.  The core runs on some server somewhere, then you can connect with quassel on the desktop or phone and have all the scrollback.
<JackFrost> Think of it like ZNC but more integrated.
<Eickmeyer> I also have no need to bookmark rooms since, if I leave a room, it keeps the room in the sidebar. It doesn't actually delete the room unless I specifically ask it to.
<gnrp> JackFrost: Is Quassel much better than weechat, or how do they compare?
<JackFrost> gnrp: You can run weechat in tmux or screen, so different way to keep scrollback.  weechat has scripting support and generally better IRCv3 support, but again cli vs gui client.
<justtesting> ah, so basically covering your fomo
<gnrp> JackFrost: There is a Qt weechat gui afaik. I just thought you might have compared them already
<JackFrost> gnrp: Heh, nah.  I don't use weechat or quassel. :)
<justtesting> eickmeyer - you don't have to bookmark rooms, but what if you want to try a different server, it saves them ?
<justtesting> (it saves the existing rooms?)
<Eickmeyer> justtesting: Yep.
<Eickmeyer> Right now, I'm logged-in to about 4 different servers.
<justtesting> aha
<justtesting> anything you recommend ?
<Eickmeyer> justtesting: Not at this time. I'm on them mostly out of necessity.
#xubuntu 2019-02-10
<rookie> Hello everyone
<diogenes_> hi
<rookie> I've run into a peculiar problem and I was wondering if someone would help me get rid of it faster
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rookie> I'm running xubuntu along with windows although on different drives. For some reason xubuntu refuses to connect to the ethernet when first instaled but after a day or so it connects with no problem and without me doing anything
<rookie> Also, it has no problem connecting to ehternet if I boot it from live cd...
<diogenes_> try reboot router
<rookie> It has nothing to do with it since I'm not using a router, I got wire running straight from the electric panel or wherever it comes from to my pc (I live in a flat)
<knome> so... what's the issue?
<rookie> the issue is that I've got no idea why my xubuntu can't connect to the ethernet for a day or so after I install it but after a certain period of time the problem fixes itself
<rookie> mind you that both windows and the live version on installation cd have no problem accessing ethernet
<brainwash> rookie: you would have to check the log files then
<rookie> that'
<rookie> that's a good idea. Now how do I do that?
<rookie> Actualy I'll find this myself, thanks for the input
<xubuntu21w> Hello. Are there some active community members here ?
#xubuntu 2020-02-03
<tomreyn> xubuntu52w: in case this is an i386 system - support for this was dropped.
<tomreyn> that is, as a main system architecture (single packages are still available)
<turkeypro> hi
<turkeypro> SiS 671/771, 640x480 res is there anyone to help me?
<turkeypro> xubuntu 19.10
<xubuntu71w> how do i uninstall xubuntu completely?
<Bashing-om> xubuntu71w: One method - gparted tool and delete the partition(s) on the drive :D
<xubuntu71w> kinda new to this so i need a bit more detail
<Bashing-om> xubuntu71w: Kay :) ... what is your end goal ?
<xubuntu71w> remove the os from my laptop. i want to start using windows 7 as intended
<Bashing-om> xubuntu71w: Can't say more than I expect Windows to have the tools to wipe and install fresh :(
<xubuntu71w> where would i find it?
<Bashing-om> xubuntu71w: You know windows 7 is no longer supported, right ? I can not advise about Windows tools - been way too long since I booted Windows.
<xubuntu71w> that's the thing, though because i've heard of usb installer but i don't have a usb right now. it's just a matter of resetting this laptop to its default factory settings
#xubuntu 2020-02-04
<iamdvs> hello
<iamdvs> i have error in install grub
<iamdvs> when the installing xubuntu come with error
#xubuntu 2020-02-05
<xubuntu81i> I'm installing xubuntu 19.10, and it's been at the step that says "saving installed packages" for about 4 hours now.  Is that normal?
<Bashing-om> xubuntu81i: Nope, not the norm - should be but a matter of minutes. Did you verify the .iso and the copy of the .iso to the install medium ?
<xubuntu81i> I don't think I did, no... let me see what I can find out...
<Bashing-om> xubuntu81i: See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM ; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/CDIntegrityCheck .
<xubuntu81i> What's the easiest way to do that?  I still have access to the downloaded xubuntu-19.10-desktop-amd64.iso file, along with some other files that I'm pretty sure I downloaded from the same place at the same time: MD5SUMS, SHA1SUMS, SHA256SUMS, MD5SUMS.gpg, SHA1SUMS.gpg, and SHA256SUMS.gpg
<xubuntu81i> you replied while I was typing; let me check out what you sent
<xubuntu81i> md5sum -c MD5SUMS responds with: xubuntu-19.10-desktop-amd64.iso: OK
<xubuntu81i> I wrote the iso image to an SD card, and I'm in the middle of installing from it, but I'm also in the "try xubuntu" part of the boot process, so I can also go to /cdrom and run commands.  "md5sum --quiet -c md5sum.txt" reported no errors.
<xubuntu81i> In the install window, the message "Saving installed packages..." has a triange next to it; clicking on the triangle made a little console window visible.  Near the very top is this line:
<xubuntu81i> Well, it's not letting me copy text from it very easily, but the first few lines are timestamped "Feb 4 23:21:54", which is probably UTC...
<xubuntu81i> ...and the more recent lines near the bottom are timestamped "Feb 5 02:48:55", and they're still coming, although pretty slowly.
<xubuntu81i> so, about 3 hours so far
<xubuntu81i> the last line is "Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.thumbnails.Thumbnailer1'
<xubuntu81i> The only fancy thing I did during the install process was partition the disk myself, creating one partition each for /, /boot, /tmp, /home, /opt, /srv, /usr, /usr/local, /var, and swap.
<xubuntu81i> The only filesystem mounted right now is the one for /, and it's only 1% full.
<well_laid_lawn> well /boot /tmp /home /usr will need to accessable for the install to finish
<xubuntu81i> Maybe I shouldn't do this during an install, but gparted shows that all the partitions I created still have plenty of free space.
<xubuntu81i> What do you mean by "accessible"?  Do they need to be mounted or not mounted?  The installed asked me permission to unmount them all before starting, and that's how they are now.
<xubuntu81i> ("the installer asked me permission")
<xubuntu81i> This might be related -- when I use gparted to create partitions, it allows me the option to align each partition to Cylinder, MiB, or None.  Does that choice matter?
<xubuntu81i> I left them all aligned to MiB.
<xubuntu81i> ...and they're all ext4 except for the swap partition.
<Bashing-om> xubuntu81i: GPT partitoning ? then a ESP partiton is also required.
<xubuntu81i> nope -- old-fashioned partitioning with 3 primaries and an extended with several logicals -- and it is not a solid-state drive.
<Bashing-om> xubuntu81i: So much then for that thought :(
<xubuntu81i> msdos partition table
<xubuntu81i> Is this true, even on a spinning-disk drive?  "The Cylinder/Head/Sector values reported by modern disk devices no longer have a direct physical relationship to the data stored on the disk device. Hence it is no longer valid to use this alignment setting to achieve enhanced performance. "
<xubuntu81i> quote from https://gparted.sourceforge.io/display-doc.php?name=help-manual#gparted-specify-partition-alignment
<xubuntu81i> Well, if it really "should be but a matter of minutes", then it sounds like it would be a more effective use of my time to abort the installation and try again.  Thanks for responding to my questions.
#xubuntu 2020-02-06
<hans_> if i have 2 running programs, A and B, then A will be first on the taskbar and B will be 2nd because of the order they were started. can i somehow re-arrange the running programs on the taskbar so i can see B first and A second?
<hans_> like in Windows i would just hold down the mouse on A and drag it over B and their positions would swap
<rud0lf> right click on the panel bar , "Panel" - "Settings"
<rud0lf> select "Window Buttons" and under Sorting select "None: let drag and drop"
<rud0lf> ah Window Buttons is in "Applets" tab
<hans_> im either in the wrong place, or "Settings" isn't an option, i just see "Add new Items..." and "Panel Preferences" and "Log Out" and "Help" and "About"
<rud0lf> try panel preferences
<rud0lf> i have localized to polish so i'm a bit of guessing original name
<rud0lf> +xubuntu
<hans_> https://i.imgur.com/kg1sdNO.png  got this thing
<rud0lf> hans_: "Items" tab
<rud0lf> second position after whisker menu, for me it's "Window Buttons" (Przyciski Okien)
<hans_> found it! thanks
<rud0lf> you're welcome
<lighterowl> oh yeah, I remember being very happy after finally finding that option.
#xubuntu 2020-02-07
<hans__> i installed Notepad++ from Snap, on my laptop, and it's.. missing keys
<hans__> when my laptop is running on powersaver and not connected to the wall, and i quickly write: the quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog
<hans__> notepad++ gets: the uqik brwfo ums ovee zyd
<Kumool> this is usb or from the keyboard itself?
<Kumool> attached*
<hans__> attached to the laptop
<Kumool> my recommendation, notepad++ is bugged, use something else?
<hans__> not an external usb
<Kumool> I wouldn't even know how to debug that :( sorry
<hans__> any suggestions? im specifically looking for an editor that allows me to open new tabs and have the editor save/remember them even without giving them explicit names
<Kumool> welp, I only use 2 editors
<Kumool> doesn't gnome recommend geany?
<hans__> if i open a new tab in notepad++, write something to it, and exit notepad++, then it will still be there the next time i open notepad++
<hans__> that's the specific feature im looking for
<Kumool> let me check if scite does that
<hans__> it doesn't
<hans__> at least not the AutoIt-modified version of Scite
<hans__> (the autoit IDE ships a modified Scite)
<Kumool> installing, i'm also trying geany
<Kumool> its a simple feature, so should be available
<Kumool> I use this thing called textadept, it remembers and its fast
<hans__> "textadept" doesn't seem to be in the xubuntu stock repos at least
<hans__> idk if i enabled universe or not
<Kumool> it isn't I build it manually
<Kumool> did you try geany
<Kumool> go editor hunting!
<hans__> nah
<Kumool> ok, so geany does remember that
<Kumool> and it looks IDE-ish
<Kumool> so you'll feel at home
<Kumool> yuck
<Kumool> I'm sure you can have a lua script on scite that will remember sessions or last file opened
<hans__> textadept doesn't remember out of the box at least, hrm
<Kumool> but I aint messing with the scintilla code
<Kumool> hans__: It does, I use it
<hans__> doesn't for me https://i.imgur.com/rFZZCXq.png
<hans__> if i press "quit without saving", it won't remember anything, and if i press cancel, it won't exit
<hans__> or maybe it's just in git master
<Kumool> you want to save... not files?
<hans__> i used a release
<Kumool> it remembers the last files you saved, that is, files
<Kumool> you can't... remember an unsaved file
<Kumool> its not in the system
<Kumool> anyway, use geany
<Kumool> the feature itself of saving an unnamed buffer is ridiculous, the only thing that works like that is notes
<Kumool> which is a plugin you can add in the panel
<Kumool> or just start it
<Kumool> xfce4-notes
<Kumool> for note taking, which seems to be what you want. for remembering a programming session, use geany
<xubuntu40w> Hello, recently i installed xubuntu 18.04
<diogenes_> xubuntu40w, congrats!
<JackFrost> Hrm, a bit late to be going for 18.04, no?
<diogenes_> JackFrost, til 2021.
<JackFrost> Technically, yeah.  But 20.04 comes out in a couple months.
<JackFrost> xubuntu40w: Anywho, that's neither here nor there.  Congrats!  Anything we can do for you this evening?
<diogenes_> JackFrost, and newer doesn't mean better.
<xubuntu40w> Hello in xubuntu 18.04 , when i tried uninstalling some apps using software centre, it ended up removing thunar file manager, terminal and desktop settings along with it. Then i reinstalled xubuntu , and removed the same apps using terminal, this time there was no issue.. . I tried again after a reinstall using software centre and issue was there..
<xubuntu40w> i also noticed the same issue when i was using xfce on another distribution ( zorin lite ). Can anyone tell me why this is happening?
<JackFrost> I'd guess you tried to remove 'mail'?
<diogenes_> xubuntu40w, use synaptic for installing/uninstalling stuff.
<xubuntu40w> Yea mail reader
<JackFrost> Yeah that's actually provided by 'exo', which is a core lib.  Software Center is a bit dense.
<xubuntu40w> Is the gnome software centre used in xfce ??
<JackFrost> Yeah, though as diogenes_ suggests you can instead use Synaptic.
<astraljava> I was about to mention that at least for Lenovo laptops, gnome software center can install firmware upgrades.
<JackFrost> Yeah, it can do that and snaps/flatpaks so some people like it.
<xubuntu21w2004tr> Hello everyone, i'm trying xubuntu 20.04 alpha and i would like to give a pair of suggestions.
<xubuntu21w2004tr> First: the background is nice but it's posterized, transitions are not smooth at all. I hope it will be better in the release!
<xubuntu21w2004tr> Second: categories in the menu are on the right and programs on the left. I think swapping categories and programs could be more logical.
<xubuntu21w2004tr> Thank you!
<xubuntu21w2004tr> Btw, i found a way to move whisker menu categories on the left. But the default is imho insane. Maybe based on language, for right-to-left languages could be good to have categories on the right, but for the rest of the world is almost insane
<xubuntu39w> hi! Anyone know why xubuntu stops my scripts 30 minutes after I lock the screen?
<xubuntu39w> I should say, pauses my scripts.  They resume when I unlock
<diogenes_> xubuntu39w, what xubuntu version?
<xubuntu39w> 18.04.4 LTS
<diogenes_> xubuntu39w, i assume it's light-locker, run: ps aux | grep xscreensaver
<diogenes_> and: ps aux | grep locker
<diogenes_> see which one gives you two lines.
<xubuntu39w> I have light-locker
<xubuntu39w> I tried setting --no-idle-hint, but to no avail.
<xubuntu39w> problem is, I do need to lock my screen
<diogenes_> xubuntu39w, light-locker is very dated, no longer maintained and also it's 3rd party sicne it's not provided by XFCE, try a different locker like xscreesaver, in xubuntu 19.10 you already have the xfce4-screensaver which should be working much better.
<xubuntu39w> ok, thanks, I'll try that.  Do I put it in the session startup manager, or is there a different way?
<diogenes_> xubuntu39w, install it then go to session and startup > application startup and untick light-locker and tick xscreensaver and re-log.
<xubuntu39w> oh...   $ xfce4-screensaverxfce4-screensaver: command not found
<diogenes_> nope that one is available only with xubuntu 19.10.
<xubuntu39w> thanks diogenes_ -- xscreensaver now running.  I'll find out if it actually works later. :)
<diogenes_> ok come back with a feedback.
<xubuntu39w> @diogenes_ succes: new screensaver seems to allow my script to run uninterrupted,  thank you again. (y)
<xubuntu54w> How do I install guest additions for xubuntu? My virtual box, doesn't give the full screen experience.
<diogenes_> xubuntu54w, from virtualbox itself.
<Sulu-mar> Hello ppl
<Sulu-mar> Im having a problem booting a portable xubuntu install on my laptop
<Sulu-mar> Its installed on an external ssd and connected via usb
<Sulu-mar> While two desktop pcs handle it without problems, the laptop wont even show it as boot drive.
<Sulu-mar> The laptop does however boot fine from a live usb
<Sulu-mar> I cant figure out why
<Sulu-mar> If anyone has an idea, id apreciate it. Thanks
<Sulu-mar> Ok.it seems to be a hardware issue. The damned lenovo only boots WinPE
<Sulu-mar> Still odd that it boots from a live usb
<gQuigs> Xubuntu website might have a trivial fix for this - just switch your torrent.ubuntu.com link to HTTPS, hence why I added Xubuntu-website - https://bugs.launchpad.net/xubuntu-website/+bug/1862428
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1862428 in Xubuntu Website "HTTPS required by Chrom/ium for future downloading" [Undecided,New]
#xubuntu 2020-02-08
<lighterowl> what can be the reason behind my CPU (i7-9850H) constantly being at over 4GHz despite the powersave governor being used?
<lighterowl> nevermind, I seem to have hit this bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xiccd/+bug/1845800
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1845800 in xiccd (Ubuntu) "xiccd consumes 100% CPU" [Undecided,Fix released]
#xubuntu 2020-02-09
<xubuntu12w> How to launch. Exe applications
<xubuntu12w> How to assign ip
<lolo> hi
<lolo> i ve just installed ubuntu for a friend, but now he want xfce desktop env
<lolo> i ve tried to migrate but i cant find in lghtdm the parameter xfce to laucnh it
<lolo> is there a hand to help me ?
<lolo> nb : je suis français
<lolo> still only ubuntu or ubuntu wayland in parameters on login
<lolo> xfce4-desktop installed
<diogenes_> lolo, look for xubuntu-desktop.
<lolo> installed
<diogenes_> lolo, not xfce4-desktop but xubuntu-desktop
<lolo> yes i mistake
<lolo> xubuntu-desktop est déjà la version la plus récente (2.225).
<diogenes_> run: ls /usr/bin | grep xfce4
<diogenes_> and pastebin.
<diogenes_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Golgoth_lolo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fNJvVFXdGY/
<diogenes_> and now pastebin: ls /usr/share/xsessions/
<CarlenWhite> I can't make sense of what's happening to my desktop when I'm away. Typically it's when I leave it overnight and return the displays have went to sleep with the tower still running. I try to wake with a keypress or mouse movement, but no reaction. Cannot use Alt+SysRq to "safely" shutdown, instead needs me to press 'Reset' on the tower.
<CarlenWhite> Checking journalctl -b -1 shows nothing odd other than it stopped logging 12 minutes before midnight.
<diogenes_> CarlenWhite, try to disable light-locker if it's 18.04
<CarlenWhite> Running 19.10 at the moment.
<diogenes_> then disable xfce4-screensaver and prevent sleep for monitors.
<CarlenWhite> Oh derp. Thinking about it, it has been a long time since I've updated this system's BIOS.
<CarlenWhite> Yeah I'm many versions behind.
<Noboru55> diogenes_ hello,
<diogenes_> Noboru55, hey
<Noboru55> xubuntu 18.04 after boot uses only 311 mb ram.  now i do not use compositor or conky and nothing, its very fast and lightweight system now
<Noboru55> diogenes_ but i found something could be a bug or not in my sessions and startup.  let me show u
<Noboru55> diogenes_ only discoverd now the vlc has playlist and i can download skins. now i do not need to install audacious too...
<Noboru55> diogenes_ http://i.imgur.com/unfQk0K.png
<Noboru55> diogenes_ the second checkt item is write in my system language, but it is the same of that item blu, update folder
<Noboru55> both are checked, maybe because i have english language installed, i do not know
<Noboru55> but i just unchecked that in english coz i am not using english now
<Noboru55> diogenes_ do u know what is that spice vdagent ? and i wonder if could i disable the policykit
<diogenes_> Noboru55, i'd not disable policykit.
<Noboru55> so i wont
<Noboru55> maybe others when install xubuntu with other language get both update folder checked, for english and their language too
<Noboru55> spice vdagent is used for virtualization, so i can disable it
<diogenes_> and i advice to enable AT-SPI...
<Noboru55> diogenes_ really? that is not only for... special write or this kind of thing
<Noboru55> ?
<diogenes_> that is useful.
<Noboru55> alright, that only uses 10 mb ram
<Noboru55> diogenes_ thanks, u help a lot
<diogenes_> you're welcome.
<Noboru55> diogenes_ i have a stupid hardware here, when i used the xubuntu with gpt uefi, for some reason when i used usb 3.0  i was getting some strange bug that corrupted always my sda /
<Noboru55> now i use only mbr  and partitions ext4
<Noboru55> it is not happening now.. working 100%
<Noboru55> see u, thanks again
<BOHCLON> anybody able to help with sound issues on xubuntu 18.04?
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BOHCLON> haha ok. I'm not sure what's wrong. sounds would play and then after a recent update, they won't. Pulseaudio can register a sound playing but doesn't seem to be able to find the speakers. I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling pulseaudio and alsamixer and force-reloading as per some troubleshooting site and deleted the config file in home/oulse
<BOHCLON> and rebooted all to no avail.
<diogenes_> BOHCLON, tried a different kernel?
<BOHCLON> i shall try that and report back - cheers
<Li0nhunter> hi. I'm on Xubuntu 18.04.3 and my built in trackpad and keyboard aren't working. I'm currently using onboard and a usb mouse. is this a known bug and is there a solution?
<xubuntu23w> so i basically want to connect to wifi but i have no idea how
<xubuntu23w> itd be really nice if u can help somehow
<well_laid_lawn> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xubuntu23w> thx
<well_laid_lawn> the above link should get ou started
<xubuntu23w> im using xubuntu btw and thats why i couldnt find any information on that wbsite
<krytarik> xubuntu23w: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessNetworking - in fact, this would be outdated even for any recent Ubuntu releases, wrt where you find those settings - however, in both Ubuntu and Xubuntu you get there via the network icon on the panel.
